# Title 18, "Misprision of treason" filed in District Court



## Christophera

A filing at a U.S. District court was completed on February 18,  2010 disclosing misprision of treason.

Local court rules had no accommodation to present any letter to a judge.  Such is specifically against the rules.  U.S. code requirements did not matter.  After a few trips to the court house a criminal filing was made pursuant to evidenced violations of law and actions constituting evasion or concealment of acts embodying treason.  This page has links to all exhibits and photographic panels.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

As can be seen on the below conformed face page, this made possible an "ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE" relating to Title 18 authority and duty of a judge within federal criminal procedure.







Accordingly, assertions of "steel core columns" in the core of the Twin towers is misprision of treason IF the violation of law  enabling the deception by FEMA of NIST and the public is not observed AND evidence from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area is not provided to substantiate they existed.

All reference to steel core columns without such respective action is misprision of treason.


----------



## Fizz

you are a moron!!


----------



## Christophera

You have no evidence.  You appear to support treason.  Cease.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You have no evidence.  You appear to support treason.  Cease.



no evidence of what?

you are the one claiming there was treason. 

PROVE IT!!!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence.  You appear to support treason.  Cease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence of what?
> 
> you are the one claiming there was treason.
> 
> PROVE IT!!!!
Click to expand...


It's proven.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

and thanks for the proof you are acting as a part of the treason alleged in the linked page where the District court filing is documented.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence.  You appear to support treason.  Cease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence of what?
> 
> you are the one claiming there was treason.
> 
> PROVE IT!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's proven.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> and thanks for the proof you are acting as a part of the treason alleged in the linked page where the District court filing is documented.
Click to expand...


Watch out Fizz!!! He'll threaten you with preparing a jail cell for you also!!!!


----------



## Fizz

having a fucking lunatic that blames the lack of a paper from 1876 as the reason he didnt pay $30,000 claim there is treason is not proof of treason.

filing a lawsuit doesnt make it true. anyone can file a lawsuit for anything. you have already proved that.

i can file a lawsuit and say you are flying over my house dressed in a chicken suit. it doesnt mean its actually happening.

you remind me of this guy...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zA1hyqA6UTY]YouTube - Paranoid schizo complains to city about "rogue helicopter pilot"[/ame]


----------



## Gamolon

Fizz said:


> having a fucking lunatic that blames the lack of a paper from 1876 as the reason he didnt pay $30,000 claim there is treason is not proof of treason.
> 
> filing a lawsuit doesnt make it true. anyone can file a lawsuit for anything. you have already proved that.
> 
> i can file a lawsuit and say you are flying over my house dressed in a chicken suit. it doesnt mean its actually happening.
> 
> you remind me of this guy...
> YouTube - Paranoid schizo complains to city about "rogue helicopter pilot"



Does Leslie Robertson know that you have named him in legal documents in which you are accusing them of hiding information about the deaths of 3,000 people?

I wonder....


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence.  You appear to support treason.  Cease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence of what?
> 
> you are the one claiming there was treason.
> 
> PROVE IT!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's proven.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> and thanks for the proof you are acting as a part of the treason alleged in the linked page where the District court filing is documented.
Click to expand...


It's proven?

Where?

When?

You mean you think the filing of a document in Court constitutes PROOF?
*
BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!*


----------



## Christophera

It contains proof.  Recognition of it is required to end treason.

Unlikely you are interested in that because you seek to further it with your post.

BTW, null post moron.  No evidence countering what is presented as proof.

BTW moron, did you notice the violation of law enabling the misrepresentation of the core structure?

BTW, if you don't notice that .  .  . it puts you on the wrong side of the law and party to treason.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> It contains proof.  Recognition of it is required to end treason.
> 
> Unlikely you are interested in that because you seek to further it with your post.
> 
> BTW, null post moron.  No evidence countering what is presented as proof.
> 
> BTW moron, did you notice the violation of law enabling the misrepresentation of the core structure?
> 
> BTW, if you don't notice that .  .  . it puts you on the wrong side of the law and party to treason.



contains proof of what? where?

you really are fucking nuts. a big fucking squirrel is going to come and eat you.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It contains proof.  Recognition of it is required to end treason.
> 
> Unlikely you are interested in that because you seek to further it with your post.
> 
> BTW, null post moron.  No evidence countering what is presented as proof.
> 
> BTW moron, did you notice the violation of law enabling the misrepresentation of the core structure?
> 
> BTW, if you don't notice that .  .  . it puts you on the wrong side of the law and party to treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> contains proof of what? where?
> 
> you really are fucking nuts. a big fucking squirrel is going to come and eat you.
Click to expand...

LOL
hes just totally gone


----------



## creativedreams

Christophera said:


> A filing at a U.S. District court was completed on February 18,  2010 disclosing misprision of treason.
> 
> Local court rules had no accommodation to present any letter to a judge.  Such is specifically against the rules.  U.S. code requirements did not matter.  After a few trips to the court house a criminal filing was made pursuant to evidenced violations of law and actions constituting evasion or concealment of acts embodying treason.  This page has links to all exhibits and photographic panels.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> As can be seen on the below conformed face page, this made possible an "ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE" relating to Title 18 authority and duty of a judge within federal criminal procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accordingly, assertions of "steel core columns" in the core of the Twin towers is misprision of treason IF the violation of law  enabling the deception by FEMA of NIST and the public is not observed AND evidence from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area is not provided to substantiate they existed.
> 
> All reference to steel core columns without such respective action is misprision of treason.



What do you believe will come of your filing?


----------



## DiveCon

creativedreams said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> A filing at a U.S. District court was completed on February 18,  2010 disclosing misprision of treason.
> 
> Local court rules had no accommodation to present any letter to a judge.  Such is specifically against the rules.  U.S. code requirements did not matter.  After a few trips to the court house a criminal filing was made pursuant to evidenced violations of law and actions constituting evasion or concealment of acts embodying treason.  This page has links to all exhibits and photographic panels.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> As can be seen on the below conformed face page, this made possible an "ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE" relating to Title 18 authority and duty of a judge within federal criminal procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accordingly, assertions of "steel core columns" in the core of the Twin towers is misprision of treason IF the violation of law  enabling the deception by FEMA of NIST and the public is not observed AND evidence from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area is not provided to substantiate they existed.
> 
> All reference to steel core columns without such respective action is misprision of treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you believe will come of your filing?
Click to expand...

it was already decided and he lost


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> it was already decided and he lost



i think this is a different one than the one you are thinking. the date is february of 2010. was this one decided?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was already decided and he lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think this is a different one than the one you are thinking. the date is february of 2010. was this one decided?
Click to expand...

oh, he filed a new one?

well, it wont matter
he'll lose this one as well


----------



## Christophera

Agents pretending confusion as if they were not guilty of misprision of treason in an extension of the same covert act themselves.


This action is completely new and was developed by presenting the USC itself to clerks and attorneys for optimization.  As far as outcome, we shall have to see how well judges adhere to their oaths in the face of treason.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> A filing at a U.S. District court was completed on February 18,  2010 disclosing misprision of treason.
> 
> Local court rules had no accommodation to present any letter to a judge.  Such is specifically against the rules.  U.S. code requirements did not matter.  After a few trips to the court house a criminal filing was made pursuant to evidenced violations of law and actions constituting evasion or concealment of acts embodying treason.  This page has links to all exhibits and photographic panels.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> As can be seen on the below conformed face page, this made possible an "ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE" relating to Title 18 authority and duty of a judge within federal criminal procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accordingly, assertions of "steel core columns" in the core of the Twin towers is misprision of treason IF the violation of law  enabling the deception by FEMA of NIST and the public is not observed AND evidence from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area is not provided to substantiate they existed.
> 
> All reference to steel core columns without such respective action is misprision of treason.



Since nobody buys the insane bullshit you are peddling, ChristoFEARa, nobody could be guilty of the misprision of treason. 

But I did enjoy that "PBS documentary" *that doesn't exist.* 

Nice touch!   

I am going to play prognosticator for you.  The "case" or whatever the fuck you think your filing constitutes, will not be treated to any judicial consideration EXCEPT as follows:  "dismissed."


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> You have no evidence.  You appear to support treason.  Cease.



Is rhianna pressing charges against you again, chris brown?


----------



## Liability

ChristoFEARa,

English may not technically be the official language of the United States of America (although it ought to be).

It is considered polite, however, to actually USE English when filing shit with the Court.

Your description of your Exhibit B is not written in standard English.  WTF does "*deprival* of construction drawings *not used* by NIST" mean?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents pretending confusion as if they were not guilty of misprision of treason in an extension of the same covert act themselves.
> 
> 
> This action is completely new and was developed by presenting the USC itself to clerks and attorneys for optimization.  As far as outcome, we shall have to see how well judges adhere to their oaths in the face of treason.


they will adhere to them just fine and throw it out of court


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents pretending confusion as if they were not guilty of misprision of treason in an extension of the same covert act themselves.
> 
> 
> This action is completely new and was developed by presenting the USC itself to clerks and attorneys for optimization.  As far as outcome, we shall have to see how well judges adhere to their oaths in the face of treason.
> 
> 
> 
> they will adhere to them just fine and throw it out of court
Click to expand...


what side of the political spectrum is christophera on anyway?


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> ChristoFEARa,
> 
> English may not technically be the official language of the United States of America (although it ought to be).
> 
> It is considered polite, however, to actually USE English when filing shit with the Court.
> 
> Your description of your Exhibit B is not written in standard English.  WTF does "*deprival* of construction drawings *not used* by NIST" mean?


any chance you could submit a "friend of the court" thing and show them just how INSANE Christopher A Brown is?


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents pretending confusion as if they were not guilty of misprision of treason in an extension of the same covert act themselves.
> 
> 
> This action is completely new and was developed by presenting the USC itself to clerks and attorneys for optimization.  As far as outcome, we shall have to see how well judges adhere to their oaths in the face of treason.
> 
> 
> 
> they will adhere to them just fine and throw it out of court
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what side of the political spectrum is christophera on anyway?
Click to expand...

his own


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> they will adhere to them just fine and throw it out of court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what side of the political spectrum is christophera on anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his own
Click to expand...


that sounds disturbing.


----------



## Liability

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents pretending confusion as if they were not guilty of misprision of treason in an extension of the same covert act themselves.
> 
> 
> This action is completely new and was developed by presenting the USC itself to clerks and attorneys for optimization.  As far as outcome, we shall have to see how well judges adhere to their oaths in the face of treason.
> 
> 
> 
> they will adhere to them just fine and throw it out of court
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what side of the political spectrum is christophera on anyway?
Click to expand...



The underside.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> what side of the political spectrum is christophera on anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> his own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that sounds disturbing.
Click to expand...

not for me it isnt


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> his own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that sounds disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not for me it isnt
Click to expand...


no I mean if someone is on "his own side" of the spectrum, that where radicals are.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> that sounds disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> not for me it isnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no I mean if someone is on "his own side" of the spectrum, that where radicals are.
Click to expand...

well, clearly he blames both of the "sides" for covering up what he believes to be the truth


----------



## Fizz

why is he filing in the district covering california when they have absolutely no link to any terrorist attack? wouldnt he need to be file it in new york?


----------



## Liability

As an addendum to my post number 18, above, I offer this little insight (because I just bothered to look it up):



> To establish the crime of misprision of felony, the government must prove: (i) a felony was committed; (ii) the defendant knew that the felony had been committed; (iii) the defendant failed to notify authorities; and (iv) the defendant took an affirmative step to conceal the crime. 18 U.S.C. § 4; Neal v. United States, 102 F.2d 643, 646 (8th Cir. 1939); United States v. Baez, 732 F.2d 780, 782 (10th Cir. 1984); United States v. Ciambrone, 750 F.2d 1416, 1417 (9th Cir. 1984); United States v. Stuard, 566 F.2d 1, 2 (6th Cir. 1977).


 U.S. v. Wilkes, 972 F.2d 344 (C.A.4 (N.C.), 1992) (a brief excerpt good to show the "elements" that a jury would have to "find" proved beyond a reasonable doubt).

Element ii is the *really* hard one.  Let's stipulate that the publication of allegedly dubious building specs somehow constitutes a "felony" (it doesn't but let's just say it does), how the fuck would anyone else "know' that it's a felony?  I mean hell.  I have read much of ChristoFEARa's blather, and I don't "know" that what he claims constitutes a felony at all much less that it has been committed.   

In fact, I seriously doubt that ChristoFEARa even has a weak handle on reality.


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> As an addendum to my post number 18, above, I offer this little insight (because I just bothered to look it up):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To establish the crime of misprision of felony, the government must prove: (i) a felony was committed; (ii) the defendant knew that the felony had been committed; (iii) the defendant failed to notify authorities; and (iv) the defendant took an affirmative step to conceal the crime. 18 U.S.C. § 4; Neal v. United States, 102 F.2d 643, 646 (8th Cir. 1939); United States v. Baez, 732 F.2d 780, 782 (10th Cir. 1984); United States v. Ciambrone, 750 F.2d 1416, 1417 (9th Cir. 1984); United States v. Stuard, 566 F.2d 1, 2 (6th Cir. 1977).
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. v. Wilkes, 972 F.2d 344 (C.A.4 (N.C.), 1992) (a brief excerpt good to show the "elements" that a jury would have to "find" proved beyond a reasonable doubt).
> 
> Element ii is the *really* hard one.  Let's stipulate that the publication of allegedly dubious building specs somehow constitutes a "felony" (it doesn't but let's just say it does), how the fuck would anyone else "know' that it's a felony?  I mean hell.  I have read much of ChristoFEARa's blather, and I don't "know" that what he claims constitutes a felony at all much less that it has been committed.
> 
> In fact, I seriously doubt that ChristoFEARa even has a weak handle on reality.
Click to expand...


Very good!  No cognitive distortions allowed.  Opposition must have independent verifications.

The submitted disclosure is actually well proven in it's allegation within a common knowledge framework once the true purpose of the NYC plans being taken is integrated as parallel with FEMA's misrepresentation.
The altered obsolete drawings leaked by silverstein and associates to steven jones unquestioned by quasi leaders in the truth movement, very suspicious structure.

Then consider that gage/hoffman/wtc7.net (obsolete altered plans, server) has connections to the military drone aircraft industry.

Strange Bedfellows: AE911Truth, the Drone Industry, and Dwain Deets  American Everyman


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an addendum to my post number 18, above, I offer this little insight (because I just bothered to look it up):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To establish the crime of misprision of felony, the government must prove: (i) a felony was committed; (ii) the defendant knew that the felony had been committed; (iii) the defendant failed to notify authorities; and (iv) the defendant took an affirmative step to conceal the crime. 18 U.S.C. § 4; Neal v. United States, 102 F.2d 643, 646 (8th Cir. 1939); United States v. Baez, 732 F.2d 780, 782 (10th Cir. 1984); United States v. Ciambrone, 750 F.2d 1416, 1417 (9th Cir. 1984); United States v. Stuard, 566 F.2d 1, 2 (6th Cir. 1977).
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. v. Wilkes, 972 F.2d 344 (C.A.4 (N.C.), 1992) (a brief excerpt good to show the "elements" that a jury would have to "find" proved beyond a reasonable doubt).
> 
> Element ii is the *really* hard one.  Let's stipulate that the publication of allegedly dubious building specs somehow constitutes a "felony" (it doesn't but let's just say it does), how the fuck would anyone else "know' that it's a felony?  I mean hell.  I have read much of ChristoFEARa's blather, and I don't "know" that what he claims constitutes a felony at all much less that it has been committed.
> 
> In fact, I seriously doubt that ChristoFEARa even has a weak handle on reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very good!  No cognitive distortions allowed.  Opposition must have independent verifications.
> 
> The submitted disclosure is actually well proven in it's allegation within a common knowledge framework once the true purpose of the NYC plans being taken is integrated as parallel with FEMA's misrepresentation.
> The altered obsolete drawings leaked by silverstein and associates to steven jones unquestioned by quasi leaders in the truth movement, very suspicious structure.
> 
> Then consider that gage/hoffman/wtc7.net (obsolete altered plans, server) has connections to the military drone aircraft industry.
> 
> Strange Bedfellows: AE911Truth, the Drone Industry, and Dwain Deets  American Everyman
Click to expand...


dude.... set up a webcam and start recording......

do it quick before we miss getting a video of your head exploding.....


----------



## Christophera

You are so obviously doing treason.


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> You are so obviously doing treason.



and you are obviously a worthless dumbfuck.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You are so obviously doing treason.


you are the treasonous dumbfuck


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You are so obviously doing treason.



you so obviously need to be locked up.....


oh wait.... i bet that has happened already. am i right?

why wont you answer the question about what type of medication you are on for your mental illnesses? why wont you tell us if you have been diagnosed as a schizophrenic?

come on.... we both know you have been.

*Schizophrenia: Symptoms*

*Delusions*. These beliefs are not based in reality and usually involve misinterpretation of perception or experience. They are the most common of schizophrenic symptoms.

*Hallucinations.* These usually involve seeing or hearing things that don't exist, although hallucinations can be in any of the senses. Hearing voices is the most common hallucination among people with schizophrenia.

*Thought disorder.* Difficulty speaking and organizing thoughts may result in stopping speech midsentence or putting together meaningless words, sometimes known as "word salad."

*Disorganized behavior*. This may show in a number of ways, ranging from childlike silliness to unpredictable agitation.


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, 

Do Mr. Domel and Mr. Robertson now that your have named them in a legal document accusing them of withholding information and evidence that would lead to the arrest and conviction of people responsible for murder?

I'm sure they would be VERY interested.

Have you contacted them?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Chris,
> 
> Do Mr. Domel and Mr. Robertson now that your have named them in a legal document accusing them of withholding information and evidence that would lead to the arrest and conviction of people responsible for murder?
> 
> I'm sure they would be VERY interested.
> 
> Have you contacted them?



No.  Your interpretation of the significance of events is erroneous as well, which is typical.

Do you know that by promoting the FEMA deception you will be held accountable for Misprision of treason?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris,
> 
> Do Mr. Domel and Mr. Robertson now that your have named them in a legal document accusing them of withholding information and evidence that would lead to the arrest and conviction of people responsible for murder?
> 
> I'm sure they would be VERY interested.
> 
> Have you contacted them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Your interpretation of the significance of events is erroneous as well, which is typical.
> 
> Do you know that by promoting the FEMA deception you will be held accountable for Misprision of treason?
Click to expand...


Does Mr. Domel and Mr. Robertson know that you are accusing them of treason because they know information about the true core and won't come forward?

Do they know you have named them in a legal document?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris,
> 
> Do Mr. Domel and Mr. Robertson now that your have named them in a legal document accusing them of withholding information and evidence that would lead to the arrest and conviction of people responsible for murder?
> 
> I'm sure they would be VERY interested.
> 
> Have you contacted them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Your interpretation of the significance of events is erroneous as well, which is typical.
> 
> Do you know that by promoting the FEMA deception you will be held accountable for Misprision of treason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does Mr. Domel and Mr. Robertson know that you are accusing them of treason because they know information about the true core and won't come forward?
> 
> Do they know you have named them in a legal document?
Click to expand...


No, and I do not have to inform them.  Perhaps you should inform them.


----------



## slackjawed

If the twoofers weren't so treasonous as a group, this would be freaking hilarious.

Go back to  the dayroom, lunch is over!


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> ...Misprision...



Look out!!

Chris learned a new word!!!!


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> If the twoofers weren't so treasonous as a group, this would be freaking hilarious.
> 
> Go back to  the dayroom, lunch is over!



Get your evidence and file with a judge if that is what you believe.

Otherwise you are just furthering the concealment of treason.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the twoofers weren't so treasonous as a group, this would be freaking hilarious.
> 
> Go back to  the dayroom, lunch is over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your evidence and file with a judge if that is what you believe.
> 
> Otherwise you are just furthering the concealment of treason.
Click to expand...


When you win your case in court, I will.
Until then your case is just another frivolous lawsuit, tying up the courts at the expense of the taxpayer.

And you have just enough mental illness to claim others are committing treason.

Ho Hum, another day another treasonous twoofer loon.......


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the twoofers weren't so treasonous as a group, this would be freaking hilarious.
> 
> Go back to  the dayroom, lunch is over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your evidence and file with a judge if that is what you believe.
> 
> Otherwise you are just furthering the concealment of treason.
Click to expand...


LOL!

You filed some odd amorphous little attempt at a court document with the Court and you think this somehow makes you proactive in your endless quest to prove a conspiracy?

Listen up.  You need to learn a few things.  

(A) Prosecutors do that whole "prosecuting" thang.  Not individual citizens.  Your filing amounts to a poorly crafted generally incoherent attempt to accuse somebody of a crime.  But the thing is (one of the things, actually, is) that YOU are not a freaking public prosecutor. 

 You have approximately ( let me calculate this out to the tenth decimal place ) 0.0000000000 STANDING to file anything that might constitute an accusatory instrument.

(B)  Your prayer for relief is gibberish.  What the HELL is a Judge supposed to do with that nonsense?  It would never happen, of course, but if you had managed to find the lone judicial nutbag who might be inclined to permit you to proceed in some way, you leave it impossible to say WHAT it is the judge would be "granting."  [And, Judges are not genies.  You can't ask them for magical favors.  You have to SHOW them that they have some actual JURISIDICTIONAL grant of authority to issue an order, etc.  YOU, in that hideous attempt at a "pleading(?)," failed to do any such thing.]

(c)


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Your interpretation of the significance of events is erroneous as well, which is typical.
> 
> Do you know that by promoting the FEMA deception you will be held accountable for Misprision of treason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Mr. Domel and Mr. Robertson know that you are accusing them of treason because they know information about the true core and won't come forward?
> 
> Do they know you have named them in a legal document?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, and I do not have to inform them.  Perhaps you should inform them.
Click to expand...


LOL!

You don't have to inform them?

By your pleading (not that anybody can figure out whateverthefuckitis you "filed"), did you accuse them of crimes?

Are they parties?

Who ARE the named parties?

Should we call them "defendants?"

Did you ever hear of "Notice?"

Did you ever hear of "due process?"

Should they, whoever the "defendants" may be, not have a right to be informed of the charges against them?

Do they get "service" of "process?"

Or, since you seem to think _you_ can somehow be a prosecutor, to get "_in personam_" jurisdiction over the "defendants," certainly somebody is going to have to drag them before the magistrate or judge.  Who exactly is authorized, given your pleadings, to "arrest" the defendants?

Oh, and here's one you shouldn't like too much.  Since it is *you*, and *not* an actual prosecutor, making these allegations, the fact that you are making them in a Court "filing" is probably not going to be adequate to insulate you from a damn fine defamation suit.  Unlike a public prosecutor, you will not be the beneficiary of any immunity.  And by repeating your allegations in THIS manner -- on an INTERNET message board -- you are seriously doing your damnedest to make SURE that the publication of the libel is as widely disseminated as any future plaintiff could hope for.  

That's right, little ChristoFEARa, you could be on the receiving end of a good old law$uit.  

  Hope you didn't actually like your house.


----------



## slackjawed

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Mr. Domel and Mr. Robertson know that you are accusing them of treason because they know information about the true core and won't come forward?
> 
> Do they know you have named them in a legal document?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, and I do not have to inform them.  Perhaps you should inform them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> You don't have to inform them?
> 
> By your pleading (not that anybody can figure out whateverthefuckitis you "filed"), did you accuse them of crimes?
> 
> Are they parties?
> 
> Who ARE the named parties?
> 
> Should we call them "defendants?"
> 
> Did you ever hear of "Notice?"
> 
> Did you ever hear of "due process?"
> 
> Should they, whoever the "defendants" may be, not have a right to be informed of the charges against them?
> 
> Do they get "service" of "process?"
> 
> Or, since you seem to think _you_ can somehow be a prosecutor, to get "_in personam_" jurisdiction over the "defendants," certainly somebody is going to have to drag them before the magistrate or judge.  Who exactly is authorized, given your pleadings, to "arrest" the defendants?
> 
> Oh, and here's one you shouldn't like too much.  Since it is *you*, and *not* an actual prosecutor, making these allegations, the fact that you are making them in a Court "filing" is probably not going to be adequate to insulate you from a damn fine defamation suit.  Unlike a public prosecutor, you will not be the beneficiary of any immunity.  And by repeating your allegations in THIS manner -- on an INTERNET message board -- you are seriously doing your damnedest to make SURE that the publication of the libel is as widely disseminated as any future plaintiff could hope for.
> 
> That's right, little ChristoFEARa, you could be on the receiving end of a good old law$uit.
> 
> Hope you didn't actually like your house.
Click to expand...


Frivolous lawsuits like his should be criminal.
Especially ones like this one that fit Judge bean's concept of "having a fair trial and then hang him".


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, and I do not have to inform them.  Perhaps you should inform them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> You don't have to inform them?
> 
> By your pleading (not that anybody can figure out whateverthefuckitis you "filed"), did you accuse them of crimes?
> 
> Are they parties?
> 
> Who ARE the named parties?
> 
> Should we call them "defendants?"
> 
> Did you ever hear of "Notice?"
> 
> Did you ever hear of "due process?"
> 
> Should they, whoever the "defendants" may be, not have a right to be informed of the charges against them?
> 
> Do they get "service" of "process?"
> 
> Or, since you seem to think _you_ can somehow be a prosecutor, to get "_in personam_" jurisdiction over the "defendants," certainly somebody is going to have to drag them before the magistrate or judge.  Who exactly is authorized, given your pleadings, to "arrest" the defendants?
> 
> Oh, and here's one you shouldn't like too much.  Since it is *you*, and *not* an actual prosecutor, making these allegations, the fact that you are making them in a Court "filing" is probably not going to be adequate to insulate you from a damn fine defamation suit.  Unlike a public prosecutor, you will not be the beneficiary of any immunity.  And by repeating your allegations in THIS manner -- on an INTERNET message board -- you are seriously doing your damnedest to make SURE that the publication of the libel is as widely disseminated as any future plaintiff could hope for.
> 
> That's right, little ChristoFEARa, you could be on the receiving end of a good old law$uit.
> 
> Hope you didn't actually like your house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frivolous lawsuits like his should be criminal.
> Especially ones like this one that fit Judge bean's concept of "having a fair trial and then hang him".
Click to expand...

i hope Cali has those laws and that loser pays


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> You don't have to inform them?
> 
> By your pleading (not that anybody can figure out whateverthefuckitis you "filed"), did you accuse them of crimes?
> 
> Are they parties?
> 
> Who ARE the named parties?
> 
> Should we call them "defendants?"
> 
> Did you ever hear of "Notice?"
> 
> Did you ever hear of "due process?"
> 
> Should they, whoever the "defendants" may be, not have a right to be informed of the charges against them?
> 
> Do they get "service" of "process?"
> 
> Or, since you seem to think _you_ can somehow be a prosecutor, to get "_in personam_" jurisdiction over the "defendants," certainly somebody is going to have to drag them before the magistrate or judge.  Who exactly is authorized, given your pleadings, to "arrest" the defendants?
> 
> Oh, and here's one you shouldn't like too much.  Since it is *you*, and *not* an actual prosecutor, making these allegations, the fact that you are making them in a Court "filing" is probably not going to be adequate to insulate you from a damn fine defamation suit.  Unlike a public prosecutor, you will not be the beneficiary of any immunity.  And by repeating your allegations in THIS manner -- on an INTERNET message board -- you are seriously doing your damnedest to make SURE that the publication of the libel is as widely disseminated as any future plaintiff could hope for.
> 
> That's right, little ChristoFEARa, you could be on the receiving end of a good old law$uit.
> 
> Hope you didn't actually like your house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frivolous lawsuits like his should be criminal.
> Especially ones like this one that fit Judge bean's concept of "having a fair trial and then hang him".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i hope Cali has those laws and that loser pays
Click to expand...


Cali has those laws, but usually doesn't enforce them against the criminally insane........he's safe.


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frivolous lawsuits like his should be criminal.
> Especially ones like this one that fit Judge bean's concept of "having a fair trial and then hang him".
> 
> 
> 
> i hope Cali has those laws and that loser pays
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cali has those laws, but usually doesn't enforce them against the criminally insane........he's safe.
Click to expand...

gotta love his take though
the only way he can lose is if all the judges are treasonous


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hope Cali has those laws and that loser pays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cali has those laws, but usually doesn't enforce them against the criminally insane........he's safe.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gotta love his take though
> the only way he can lose is if all the judges are treasonous
Click to expand...


yup, but then it is California, and they do have judges that are nutjobs like him. Yet his case is filed against new york, and Cali ain't going to go against NY.


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cali has those laws, but usually doesn't enforce them against the criminally insane........he's safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love his take though
> the only way he can lose is if all the judges are treasonous
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yup, but then it is California, and they do have judges that are nutjobs like him. Yet his case is filed against new york, and Cali ain't going to go against NY.
Click to expand...


You might want to save your message.  At your indictment for treason it could be misinterpreted to show you are so confused you did not know it is filed in a federal court

In fact, all the agents pretending to be morons and so confused might make the same plea.  Glad to see you are getting legal counsel so soon and sticking together.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love his take though
> the only way he can lose is if all the judges are treasonous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup, but then it is California, and they do have judges that are nutjobs like him. Yet his case is filed against new york, and Cali ain't going to go against NY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to save your message.  At your indictment for treason it could be misinterpreted to show you are so confused you did not know it is filed in a federal court
> 
> In fact, all the agents pretending to be morons and so confused might make the same plea.  Glad to see you are getting legal counsel so soon and sticking together.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love his take though
> the only way he can lose is if all the judges are treasonous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup, but then it is California, and they do have judges that are nutjobs like him. Yet his case is filed against new york, and Cali ain't going to go against NY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to save your message.  At your indictment for treason it could be misinterpreted to show you are so confused you did not know it is filed in a federal court
> 
> In fact, all the agents pretending to be morons and so confused might make the same plea.  Glad to see you are getting legal counsel so soon and sticking together.
Click to expand...


would you like my real name? you can include it on your lawsuit as a super secret government agent if you like. i would find it somewhat amusing to watch you get thrown in jail for contempt when you freak out on the judge when your case is thrown out. 

its too bad that you dont have anything of value for Robertson to take away from you in a lawsuit. i guess thats one of the benefits of of being a lowlife criminal that refuses to work and refuses to pay child support and leeches off your sister. you cant even afford your own apartment, right? arent you still living in that boarding house?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup, but then it is California, and they do have judges that are nutjobs like him. Yet his case is filed against new york, and Cali ain't going to go against NY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to save your message.  At your indictment for treason it could be misinterpreted to show you are so confused you did not know it is filed in a federal court
> 
> In fact, all the agents pretending to be morons and so confused might make the same plea.  Glad to see you are getting legal counsel so soon and sticking together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> would you like my real name? you can include it on your lawsuit as a super secret government agent if you like. i would find it somewhat amusing to watch you get thrown in jail for contempt when you freak out on the judge when your case is thrown out.
> 
> its too bad that you dont have anything of value for Robertson to take away from you in a lawsuit. i guess thats one of the benefits of of being a lowlife criminal that refuses to work and refuses to pay child support and leeches off your sister. you cant even afford your own apartment, right? arent you still living in that boarding house?
Click to expand...

MAN< i hope they have court TV there that day
LOL


----------



## Christophera

The altered scans of absolete plans show actions designed to mislead and conceal the act of treason obstructing justice and due process investigation/analysis for "cause of death" empowering the continued deception and uses of American power un constitutionally taken.  Unlawful and malicious in everyway towards freedom and the Constitution.







The role of the altered scans is to support FEMA in their misinformation to NIST, enabled by guilini's acts.


----------



## slackjawed

i expect to see this on the news the day it comes to court.

i can see the headlines now:

*Disgruntled Truther Shot in Courtroom having temper tantrum, bailif awarded community service medal!*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The altered scans of absolete plans show actions designed to mislead and conceal the act of treason obstructing justice and due process investigation/analysis for "cause of death" empowering the continued deception and uses of American power un constitutionally taken.  Unlawful and malicious in everyway towards freedom and the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> The role of the altered scans is to support FEMA in their misinformation to NIST, enabled by guilini's acts.


does that lady know you are forging her signature and posting it on the internet?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The altered scans of absolete plans show actions designed to mislead and conceal the act of treason obstructing justice and due process investigation/analysis for "cause of death" empowering the continued deception and uses of American power un constitutionally taken.  Unlawful and malicious in everyway towards freedom and the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> The role of the altered scans is to support FEMA in their misinformation to NIST, enabled by guilini's acts.
> 
> 
> 
> does that lady know you are forging her signature and posting it on the internet?
Click to expand...


You misrepresent agent.  The entire thing is here.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## Christophera

The altered absolete plans analyzed.

The faked WTC 1 plans


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The altered scans of absolete plans show actions designed to mislead and conceal the act of treason obstructing justice and due process investigation/analysis for "cause of death" empowering the continued deception and uses of American power un constitutionally taken.  Unlawful and malicious in everyway towards freedom and the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> The role of the altered scans is to support FEMA in their misinformation to NIST, enabled by guilini's acts.
> 
> 
> 
> does that lady know you are forging her signature and posting it on the internet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You misrepresent agent.  The entire thing is here.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
Click to expand...

fuck off, dipshit
i'm laughing at your massive stupidity


----------



## slackjawed

I am only here to ridicule twoofer stupidity.........since they cannot engage in discussion, that is all they are good for. Oh, and target practice.......


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The altered absolete plans analyzed.
> 
> The faked WTC 1 plans



why are you being so stupid as to assume that the plans you see online are the same plans that robertson provided to FEMA?


----------



## Liability

I notice ChristoFEARa ran, all scared, from any of the questions I posed to him.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> I notice ChristoFEARa ran, all scared, from any of the questions I posed to him.


he's threatening to name me in his charges now


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice ChristoFEARa ran, all scared, from any of the questions I posed to him.
> 
> 
> 
> he's threatening to name me in his charges now
Click to expand...



He is so far beyond help it isn't even funny.

Fuckin' douchebag paranoids are pathetic.

All Troofers are scum.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice ChristoFEARa ran, all scared, from any of the questions I posed to him.
> 
> 
> 
> he's threatening to name me in his charges now
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is so far beyond help it isn't even funny.
> 
> Fuckin' douchebag paranoids are pathetic.
> 
> All Troofers are scum.
Click to expand...

can't you just hear the judge now?

"who is this *DiveCon on USMB *guy"


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's threatening to name me in his charges now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is so far beyond help it isn't even funny.
> 
> Fuckin' douchebag paranoids are pathetic.
> 
> All Troofers are scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can't you just hear the judge now?
> 
> "who is this *DiveCon on USMB *guy"
Click to expand...


his name is kevin d**** from fort myers florida.

i'm sorry... 

did i say that out loud?

only joking. thats not really him.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is so far beyond help it isn't even funny.
> 
> Fuckin' douchebag paranoids are pathetic.
> 
> All Troofers are scum.
> 
> 
> 
> can't you just hear the judge now?
> 
> "who is this *DiveCon on USMB *guy"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> his name is kevin durban from fort myers florida.
> 
> i'm sorry...
> 
> did i say that out loud?
> 
> only joking. thats not really him.
Click to expand...

or is it


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the twoofers weren't so treasonous as a group, this would be freaking hilarious.
> 
> Go back to  the dayroom, lunch is over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your evidence and file with a judge if that is what you believe.
> 
> Otherwise you are just furthering the concealment of treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> You filed some odd amorphous little attempt at a court document with the Court and you think this somehow makes you proactive in your endless quest to prove a conspiracy?
> 
> Listen up.  You need to learn a few things.
> (c)
Click to expand...


_Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.​_
Then read,

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

and realize that this is the information being filed that the prosecutor uses.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get your evidence and file with a judge if that is what you believe.
> 
> Otherwise you are just furthering the concealment of treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> You filed some odd amorphous little attempt at a court document with the Court and you think this somehow makes you proactive in your endless quest to prove a conspiracy?
> 
> Listen up.  You need to learn a few things.
> (c)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.​_
> Then read,
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> and realize that this is the information being filed that the prosecutor uses.
Click to expand...


you are insane.

there is no treason. by anyone.

the closest thing we have to treason is you falsely accusing the US government of murdering its own civilians.

hopefully they will just see you as the completely insane person that you are and not throw you in jail.

or maybe we should hope they do.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> You filed some odd amorphous little attempt at a court document with the Court and you think this somehow makes you proactive in your endless quest to prove a conspiracy?
> 
> Listen up.  You need to learn a few things.
> (c)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.​_
> Then read,
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> and realize that this is the information being filed that the prosecutor uses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are insane.
> 
> there is no treason. by anyone.
> 
> the closest thing we have to treason is you falsely accusing the US government of murdering its own civilians.
Click to expand...


Actually the treason is conducted by infiltrators.  They murdered.  The US government is logically incapable if the ideal is observed, or, as soon as any office of the government becomes involved with doing so, it ceases to become "of the government".

The government serves the people.  Murdering them with secret methods does not serve them.

You act to protect the infiltrators by attempting to protect their secrets.  Therein is your treason.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.​_
> Then read,
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> and realize that this is the information being filed that the prosecutor uses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are insane.
> 
> there is no treason. by anyone.
> 
> the closest thing we have to treason is you falsely accusing the US government of murdering its own civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the treason is conducted by infiltrators.  They murdered.  The US government is logically incapable if the ideal is observed, or, as soon as any office of the government becomes involved with doing so, it ceases to become "of the government".
> 
> The government serves the people.  Murdering them with secret methods does not serve them.
> 
> You act to protect the infiltrators by attempting to protect their secrets.  Therein is your treason.
Click to expand...


the government didnt kill anyone. 19 muslim hijackers did.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are insane.
> 
> there is no treason. by anyone.
> 
> the closest thing we have to treason is you falsely accusing the US government of murdering its own civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the treason is conducted by infiltrators.  They murdered.  The US government is logically incapable if the ideal is observed, or, as soon as any office of the government becomes involved with doing so, it ceases to become "of the government".
> 
> The government serves the people.  Murdering them with secret methods does not serve them.
> 
> You act to protect the infiltrators by attempting to protect their secrets.  Therein is your treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the government didnt kill anyone. 19 muslim hijackers did.
Click to expand...


That is what the perpetrating infiltrators of the US government want people to believe.

They want people to believe this was the core,







while this was seen on 9-11 as the core of WTC 2,






matching the engineers information from September 13, 2001.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the treason is conducted by infiltrators.  They murdered.  The US government is logically incapable if the ideal is observed, or, as soon as any office of the government becomes involved with doing so, it ceases to become "of the government".
> 
> The government serves the people.  Murdering them with secret methods does not serve them.
> 
> You act to protect the infiltrators by attempting to protect their secrets.  Therein is your treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the government didnt kill anyone. 19 muslim hijackers did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what the perpetrating infiltrators of the US government want people to believe.
> 
> They want people to believe this was the core,
Click to expand...

and basically, it WAS
it wasn't meant to be the only and an exact representation, only a complete fucking delusional moronic IDIOT would think it was


----------



## creativedreams

Christophera said:


> A filing at a U.S. District court was completed on February 18,  2010 disclosing misprision of treason.
> 
> Local court rules had no accommodation to present any letter to a judge.  Such is specifically against the rules.  U.S. code requirements did not matter.  After a few trips to the court house a criminal filing was made pursuant to evidenced violations of law and actions constituting evasion or concealment of acts embodying treason.  This page has links to all exhibits and photographic panels.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> As can be seen on the below conformed face page, this made possible an "ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE" relating to Title 18 authority and duty of a judge within federal criminal procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accordingly, assertions of "steel core columns" in the core of the Twin towers is misprision of treason IF the violation of law  enabling the deception by FEMA of NIST and the public is not observed AND evidence from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area is not provided to substantiate they existed.
> 
> All reference to steel core columns without such respective action is misprision of treason.



Washington Times talks about your "Title 18" here...

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2010/feb/22/inside-the-beltway-70128635/

Quote in the article..."Government officials will be notified that 'Misprision of Treason,' U.S. Code 18 (Sec. 2382), is a serious federal offense, which requires those with evidence of treason to act," 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/107049-new-washington-times-article-on-9-11-feb-22-2010-a.html


.


----------



## Christophera

This, is the ONLY official depiction of the core of the twin towers.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the treason is conducted by infiltrators.  They murdered.  The US government is logically incapable if the ideal is observed, or, as soon as any office of the government becomes involved with doing so, it ceases to become "of the government".
> 
> The government serves the people.  Murdering them with secret methods does not serve them.
> 
> You act to protect the infiltrators by attempting to protect their secrets.  Therein is your treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the government didnt kill anyone. 19 muslim hijackers did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what the perpetrating infiltrators of the US government want people to believe.
> 
> They want people to believe this was the core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while this was seen on 9-11 as the core of WTC 2,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matching the engineers information from September 13, 2001.
Click to expand...


there is no concrete in your picture and you LIE and say the engineer says concrete when it actually is the reporter saying it. newsweek pulled the article. they later published it was a steel core.

YOU GOT NOTHING!! you are mental. you are delusional. you are schizophrenic. you are a criminal and a liar. there is no huge government plot by "perpetrators" trying to get anyone to think anything. its all in your deranged mind.


----------



## DiveCon

creativedreams said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> A filing at a U.S. District court was completed on February 18,  2010 disclosing misprision of treason.
> 
> Local court rules had no accommodation to present any letter to a judge.  Such is specifically against the rules.  U.S. code requirements did not matter.  After a few trips to the court house a criminal filing was made pursuant to evidenced violations of law and actions constituting evasion or concealment of acts embodying treason.  This page has links to all exhibits and photographic panels.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> As can be seen on the below conformed face page, this made possible an "ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE" relating to Title 18 authority and duty of a judge within federal criminal procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accordingly, assertions of "steel core columns" in the core of the Twin towers is misprision of treason IF the violation of law  enabling the deception by FEMA of NIST and the public is not observed AND evidence from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area is not provided to substantiate they existed.
> 
> All reference to steel core columns without such respective action is misprision of treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Washington Times talks about your "Title 18" here...
> 
> Inside the Beltway - Washington Times
> 
> Quote in the article..."Government officials will be notified that 'Misprision of Treason,' U.S. Code 18 (Sec. 2382), is a serious federal offense, which requires those with evidence of treason to act,"
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/107049-new-washington-times-article-on-9-11-feb-22-2010-a.html
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

so THATS where that moron came up with that
LOL


----------



## Christophera

So typical for AE.

To submit their Title 18, part I, chapter 115 §2382 to the *wrong* people.  OMG!

_Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.​_
Not congress-no!  The pres, a governor or a judge of the united states or of any state.

And they will probably give them "nano" information.  OMG!


----------



## creativedreams

Christophera said:


> So typical for AE.
> 
> To submit their Title 18, part I, chapter 115 §2382 to the *wrong* people.  OMG!
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.​_
> Not congress-no!  The pres, a governor or a judge of the united states or of any state.
> 
> And they will probably give them "nano" information.  OMG!



Did you read all the blogs for that article?

Holy cow! 

I like the part about anyone withholding info will be in deep trouble too.....


----------



## Fizz

creativedreams said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So typical for AE.
> 
> To submit their Title 18, part I, chapter 115 §2382 to the *wrong* people.  OMG!
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.​_
> Not congress-no!  The pres, a governor or a judge of the united states or of any state.
> 
> And they will probably give them "nano" information.  OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read all the blogs for that article?
> 
> Holy cow!
> 
> I like the part about anyone withholding info will be in deep trouble too.....
Click to expand...


i like the part where a bunch of fucking morons claim this wild conspiracy and have no facts or proof to back it up.


----------



## eots

Fizz said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So typical for AE.
> 
> To submit their Title 18, part I, chapter 115 §2382 to the *wrong* people.  OMG!
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.​_
> Not congress-no!  The pres, a governor or a judge of the united states or of any state.
> 
> And they will probably give them "nano" information.  OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read all the blogs for that article?
> 
> Holy cow!
> 
> I like the part about anyone withholding info will be in deep trouble too.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i like the part where a bunch of fucking morons claim this wild conspiracy and have no facts or proof to back it up.
Click to expand...


*No  kidding*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ri1i6nAGOE]YouTube - 9/11 - Condoleezza Rice at the 911 commision[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VD1gOhpRSU]YouTube - Bush Jokes About Not Finding Cause For War[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xgk6bE58DQ]YouTube - Bush Says He Saw First Plane Hit WTC on 9/11[/ame]


OpEdNews - Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read all the blogs for that article?
> 
> Holy cow!
> 
> I like the part about anyone withholding info will be in deep trouble too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like the part where a bunch of fucking morons claim this wild conspiracy and have no facts or proof to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No  kidding*
Click to expand...

again, that isnt facts to back up the bullshit you claim


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get your evidence and file with a judge if that is what you believe.
> 
> Otherwise you are just furthering the concealment of treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> You filed some odd amorphous little attempt at a court document with the Court and you think this somehow makes you proactive in your endless quest to prove a conspiracy?
> 
> Listen up.  You need to learn a few things.
> (c)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.​_
> Then read,
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> and realize that this is the information being filed that the prosecutor uses.
Click to expand...


ChrissytoFEARa:

You filed a document.  It is unclear what it is you think the document constitutes.  But you style it as some form of "order to show cause."

In order to have jurisdiction over (let me guess here) Silverstein, the Court would have to have proof that Mr. Silverstein was served with the papers.  I don't see that.  And, in fact, you seem to have specifically denied it. 

So, for the moment, let's proceed on that assumption.  Silverstein has not been served.  Ok.  *What is it you now expect the Court to do with your "filing?"*

Alternatively, let's say you _have_ "served" Silverstein.  What law are YOU relying on that would require him to answer your Order to Show Cause?  It can't be Title 18, part I, chapter 115 §2382  -- for THAT is a CRIMINAL STATUTE.

Nobody reading your "filing" can answer that question because YOU don't say in your filing.  

There is no remedy without a right and there is no right without a remedy.

Thought ^ that little legal truism might assist you in your quest to abuse -- er -- to use our legal system.

You have also failed to show how or why a Court in California would have jurisdiction over a NYS matter.  You make specific mention of a NYS FOIL request.   But you don't appear to make anything even remotely akin to an argument that, nevertheless, *California* has *any nexus* to this "pleading."

Prosecutors don't "use" your second-hand arguments about your paranoid little theory and say to themselves "gee, this is EVIDENCE we can USE!"  It _isn't_ evidence at all.  And it isn't usable at all.

Your papers are utterly worthless.  I will once again gaze into my crystal ball for your benefit.  

~~~~~~

Oh Magic Crystal Ball -- will Silverstein or anybody else on planet Earth be directed by any court to "show cause" to do whatever it is that ChrissytoFEARa seeks him (or them) to do?

~~~~~~~

The image is becoming clearer.  O hell.  It's CRYSTAL clear already.

The answer is: *"No.  Not a chance in France.  No way.  Nyet.  Eh eh.  Nope.  Not gonna happen.  Not now.  Not ever.  NEVER!"*


----------



## slackjawed

I still am looking forward to the news on the day this comes to court, and the moronic twoofer gets beat down for contempt when he is told the court needs actual facts from credible sources and not the ravings of a lunatic twoofer......


----------



## candycorn

slackjawed said:


> I still am looking forward to the news on the day this comes to court, and the moronic twoofer gets beat down for contempt when he is told the court needs actual facts from credible sources and not the ravings of a lunatic twoofer......



Ever heard of the phrase; "Don't Taze Me Bro!!!", get used to it.  Sooner or later all twoofers will know it and once they end up in jail for contempt, slander, libel, or just being a nuisense (sp?) to society, purchase stock in Unilever (the owner of the Palmolive brand).


----------



## slackjawed

"don't taze me bro", it does have a nice ring to it. I look forward to hearing it with some real emotion!


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> You filed some odd amorphous little attempt at a court document with the Court and you think this somehow makes you proactive in your endless quest to prove a conspiracy?
> 
> Listen up.  You need to learn a few things.
> (c)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.​_
> Then read,
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> and realize that this is the information being filed that the prosecutor uses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrissytoFEARa:
> 
> You filed a document.  It is unclear what it is you think the document constitutes.  But you style it as some form of "order to show cause."
> 
> In order to have jurisdiction over (let me guess here) Silverstein, the Court would have to have proof that Mr. Silverstein was served with the papers.  I don't see that.  And, in fact, you seem to have specifically denied it.
> 
> So, for the moment, let's proceed on that assumption.  Silverstein has not been served.  Ok.  *What is it you now expect the Court to do with your "filing?"*
Click to expand...


A moron would not realize that this is different than a civil action.

A moron would not realize that this is different than a criminal action.

A moron would not realize that federal jurisdiction exists all over the nation.

A moron would not realize that they are joining in misprision of treason with such a post even if they were an agent


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.​_
> Then read,
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> and realize that this is the information being filed that the prosecutor uses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrissytoFEARa:
> 
> You filed a document.  It is unclear what it is you think the document constitutes.  But you style it as some form of "order to show cause."
> 
> In order to have jurisdiction over (let me guess here) Silverstein, the Court would have to have proof that Mr. Silverstein was served with the papers.  I don't see that.  And, in fact, you seem to have specifically denied it.
> 
> So, for the moment, let's proceed on that assumption.  Silverstein has not been served.  Ok.  *What is it you now expect the Court to do with your "filing?"*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A moron would not realize that this is different than a civil action.
> 
> A moron would not realize that this is different than a criminal action.
> 
> A moron would not realize that federal jurisdiction exists all over the nation.
> 
> A moron would not realize that they are joining in misprision of treason with such a post even if they were an agent
Click to expand...


Oh the irony..............accusations of treason form a treasonous twoofer.
Too funny. 
If you treasonous twoofers weren't so ....well, treasonous, you would be fantastic entertainment. As it stands now, i do feel a little but guilty about laughing at the mentally ill, not too much, but a little.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.​_
> Then read,
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> and realize that this is the information being filed that the prosecutor uses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrissytoFEARa:
> 
> You filed a document.  It is unclear what it is you think the document constitutes.  But you style it as some form of "order to show cause."
> 
> In order to have jurisdiction over (let me guess here) Silverstein, the Court would have to have proof that Mr. Silverstein was served with the papers.  I don't see that.  And, in fact, you seem to have specifically denied it.
> 
> So, for the moment, let's proceed on that assumption.  Silverstein has not been served.  Ok.  *What is it you now expect the Court to do with your "filing?"*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A moron would not realize that this is different than a civil action.
> 
> A moron would not realize that this is different than a criminal action.
> 
> A moron would not realize that federal jurisdiction exists all over the nation.
> 
> A moron would not realize that they are joining in misprision of treason with such a post even if they were an agent
Click to expand...


a moron would not realize how completely insane he is.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.​_
> Then read,
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> and realize that this is the information being filed that the prosecutor uses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrissytoFEARa:
> 
> You filed a document.  It is unclear what it is you think the document constitutes.  But you style it as some form of "order to show cause."
> 
> In order to have jurisdiction over (let me guess here) Silverstein, the Court would have to have proof that Mr. Silverstein was served with the papers.  I don't see that.  And, in fact, you seem to have specifically denied it.
> 
> So, for the moment, let's proceed on that assumption.  Silverstein has not been served.  Ok.  *What is it you now expect the Court to do with your "filing?"*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A moron would not realize that this is different than a civil action.
> 
> A moron would not realize that this is different than a criminal action.
> 
> A moron would not realize that federal jurisdiction exists all over the nation.
> 
> A moron would not realize that they are joining in misprision of treason with such a post even if they were an agent
Click to expand...


Chrissy says: "A moron would not realize that this is different than a civil action.

A moron would not realize that this is different than a criminal action."  

And yet ChrissytoFEARa cannot seem to decide which it is.    That makes Chrissy a self-admitted moron!     Hey, you retarded paranoid troofer scumbag, if it's not civil, then it has to be criminal, yet YOU are not a prosecutor and whateverthefuck you "filed" is not an Indictment and can't be one since you are also not a Grand Jury.   But if it's not criminal, then it has to be civil, and yet you apparently haven't served the opposing party and don't seem to understand that you'd have to.  You truly are a fucking moron scumbag.

ChrissytoFEARa also says, "A moron would not realize that federal jurisdiction exists all over the nation."

While that's true on one level, it's NOT true in the way the Troofer scumbag pretends.  The moron seems to think that one can file a lawsuit involving a NY matter in California since it's related to a Federal law....    What fucking nexus to the NY FOIL alleged  "violation" does Califonia have?

ChrissytoFEARa also shares this imbecilic "thought,"  "A moron would not realize that they are joining in misprision of treason with such a post even if they were an agent "



There is not even a rationally alleged "felony" here.  I have no obligation to accept the paranoid delusions of a scumbag Troofer, either.  Thus, I have zero obligation to mindlessly repeat his baseless contentions -- and my refusal to do so could not possibly constitute a misprision of any treason, anyway.

But tell you what you mindless fucktard Troofer shit, name my username in your fucking stupid scumbag "filing" when you inevitably seek to "amend" it, if the Judge doesn't toss it before you get a chance to amend it into something cognizable under the law.

At present, whatever the fuck you filed is legally a void.  It is nothing even marginally akin to a proper lawsuit or criminal action.  Like you, it is merely the waste of resources.


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrissytoFEARa:
> 
> You filed a document.  It is unclear what it is you think the document constitutes.  But you style it as some form of "order to show cause."
> 
> In order to have jurisdiction over (let me guess here) Silverstein, the Court would have to have proof that Mr. Silverstein was served with the papers.  I don't see that.  And, in fact, you seem to have specifically denied it.
> 
> So, for the moment, let's proceed on that assumption.  Silverstein has not been served.  Ok.  *What is it you now expect the Court to do with your "filing?"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A moron would not realize that this is different than a civil action.
> 
> A moron would not realize that this is different than a criminal action.
> 
> A moron would not realize that federal jurisdiction exists all over the nation.
> 
> A moron would not realize that they are joining in misprision of treason with such a post even if they were an agent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chrissy says: "A moron would not realize that this is different than a civil action.
> 
> A moron would not realize that this is different than a criminal action."
Click to expand...


Agents don't have hearts or minds, they are tools.  They cannot see the face page and what it says.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> A moron would not realize that this is different than a civil action.
> 
> A moron would not realize that this is different than a criminal action.
> 
> A moron would not realize that federal jurisdiction exists all over the nation.
> 
> A moron would not realize that they are joining in misprision of treason with such a post even if they were an agent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissy says: "A moron would not realize that this is different than a civil action.
> 
> A moron would not realize that this is different than a criminal action."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agents don't have hearts or minds, they are tools.  They cannot see the face page and what it says.
Click to expand...

stop abusing the court system, dipshit


----------



## eots

divecon hates liberty


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> divecon hates liberty


wrong again, dipshit
DiveCon opposes abusing the liberty everyone has


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissy says: "A moron would not realize that this is different than a civil action.
> 
> A moron would not realize that this is different than a criminal action."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agents don't have hearts or minds, they are tools.  They cannot see the face page and what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop abusing the court system, dipshit
Click to expand...


The perpetrators would like that you have written that.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents don't have hearts or minds, they are tools.  They cannot see the face page and what it says.
> 
> 
> 
> stop abusing the court system, dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would like that you have written that.
Click to expand...

no, they like what you are doing, dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents don't have hearts or minds, they are tools.  They cannot see the face page and what it says.
> 
> 
> 
> stop abusing the court system, dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would like that you have written that.
Click to expand...


no, the muslim terrorist perpetrators would like you to abuse the courts.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> A moron would not realize that this is different than a civil action.
> 
> A moron would not realize that this is different than a criminal action.
> 
> A moron would not realize that federal jurisdiction exists all over the nation.
> 
> A moron would not realize that they are joining in misprision of treason with such a post even if they were an agent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissy says: "A moron would not realize that this is different than a civil action.
> 
> A moron would not realize that this is different than a criminal action."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agents don't have hearts or minds, they are tools.  They cannot see the face page and what it says.
Click to expand...


Wrong again, idiot.  I wonder if you are more liar or more just tragically retarded?

I saw the "face" page for what it is:  utter gibberish.

You are a scumbag mindless fucktard troofer.  What a joke you are.  No wonder you are buddies with assholes like id-eots, Turdal and rimjob.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop abusing the court system, dipshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would like that you have written that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, the muslim terrorist perpetrators would like you to abuse the courts.
Click to expand...


Is that why this code was written?

_Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would like that you have written that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, the muslim terrorist perpetrators would like you to abuse the courts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why this code was written?
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
Click to expand...

to get the terrorists, you fucktard


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would like that you have written that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, the muslim terrorist perpetrators would like you to abuse the courts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why this code was written?
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
Click to expand...


is there some reason you made that text small and impossible to read on my cell phone or are you just a stupid fucking retard?

..nevermind. i already know the answer.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, the muslim terrorist perpetrators would like you to abuse the courts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why this code was written?
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> is there some reason you made that text small and impossible to read on my cell phone or are you just a stupid fucking retard?
> 
> ..nevermind. i already know the answer.
Click to expand...

read my quote


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why this code was written?
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there some reason you made that text small and impossible to read on my cell phone or are you just a stupid fucking retard?
> 
> ..nevermind. i already know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read my quote
Click to expand...


thank you sir....

so is the fucking moron claiming the muslim terrorist owe allegiance to the USA?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there some reason you made that text small and impossible to read on my cell phone or are you just a stupid fucking retard?
> 
> ..nevermind. i already know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> read my quote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you sir....
> 
> so is the fucking moron claiming the muslim terrorist owe allegiance to the USA?
Click to expand...

who knows what that moron is trying to claim


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, the muslim terrorist perpetrators would like you to abuse the courts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why this code was written?
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> is there some reason you made that text small and impossible to read on my cell phone or are you just a stupid fucking retard?
> 
> ..nevermind. i already know the answer.
Click to expand...


You did not answer the question agent.  Evasion aiding treason with concealment.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why this code was written?
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there some reason you made that text small and impossible to read on my cell phone or are you just a stupid fucking retard?
> 
> ..nevermind. i already know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not answer the question agent.  Evasion aiding treason with concealment.
Click to expand...

you are the one accusing the government of killing its own citizens, thus it is YOU fomenting treason
asshole


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there some reason you made that text small and impossible to read on my cell phone or are you just a stupid fucking retard?
> 
> ..nevermind. i already know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did not answer the question agent.  Evasion aiding treason with concealment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are the one accusing the government of killing its own citizens, thus it is YOU fomenting treason
> asshole
Click to expand...


Typical, agent 1 trying to help agent 2 evade.

No agent, I allege the government is infiltrated treasonously because laws relating to mass murder and due process were violated.

guiliani took the WTC documents from NYC while the courts protect their hiding.

The perpetrators will not want you to recognize that violation of law because it enables the FEMA deception.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

Panel 5 deals with the misrepresentation of guide rail support steel as "core columns".

BTW, the "numbered" structure image question relating to the BW photo that has yellow numbers is answered for you agent.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why this code was written?
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there some reason you made that text small and impossible to read on my cell phone or are you just a stupid fucking retard?
> 
> ..nevermind. i already know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not answer the question agent.  Evasion aiding treason with concealment.
Click to expand...


to answer your question, it wasnt written for muslim terrorists. why you would think it was? it just proves how fucked up you are in the head.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there some reason you made that text small and impossible to read on my cell phone or are you just a stupid fucking retard?
> 
> ..nevermind. i already know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did not answer the question agent.  Evasion aiding treason with concealment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> to answer your question, it wasnt written for muslim terrorists. why you would think it was? it just proves how fucked up you are in the head.
Click to expand...


You still have not answered the question.  Evasion aiding treason.

Why was USC Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382 written?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did not answer the question agent.  Evasion aiding treason with concealment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to answer your question, it wasnt written for muslim terrorists. why you would think it was? it just proves how fucked up you are in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still have not answered the question.  Evasion aiding treason.
> 
> Why was USC Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382 written?
Click to expand...


because its really hard to pass a law using only pictures.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> to answer your question, it wasnt written for muslim terrorists. why you would think it was? it just proves how fucked up you are in the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still have not answered the question.  Evasion aiding treason.
> 
> Why was USC Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382 written?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because its really hard to pass a law using only pictures.
Click to expand...


Not a reasonable answer.  Disclosure might include pictures or testimony of affidavit.  

*The law was written to encourage people to report treason.*

Following the law is what the court wants and needs to be lawful.  The law was written to enable courts, more available to citizens, to expose treason.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still have not answered the question.  Evasion aiding treason.
> 
> Why was USC Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382 written?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because its really hard to pass a law using only pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a reasonable answer.  Disclosure might include pictures or testimony of affidavit.
> 
> *The law was written to encourage people to report treason.*
> 
> Following the law is what the court wants and needs to be lawful.  The law was written to enable courts, more available to citizens, to expose treason.
Click to expand...


so where's the treason? what americans are you accusing of crashing airplanes into buildings?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> because its really hard to pass a law using only pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a reasonable answer.  Disclosure might include pictures or testimony of affidavit.
> 
> *The law was written to encourage people to report treason.*
> 
> Following the law is what the court wants and needs to be lawful.  The law was written to enable courts, more available to citizens, to expose treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so where's the treason? what americans are you accusing of crashing airplanes into buildings?
Click to expand...

i guess we should be reporting HIM


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> because its really hard to pass a law using only pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a reasonable answer.  Disclosure might include pictures or testimony of affidavit.
> 
> *The law was written to encourage people to report treason.*
> 
> Following the law is what the court wants and needs to be lawful.  The law was written to enable courts, more available to citizens, to expose treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so where's the treason? what americans are you accusing of crashing airplanes into buildings?
Click to expand...


FEMA misrepresented the towers core structure to NIST and the cause of death is intentionally fraudulent and then the fraud was used in treason.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> FEMA misrepresented the towers core structure to NIST and the cause of death is intentionally fraudulent and then the fraud was used in treason.



you keep ignoring the fact that the cause of death is "homicide"

it doesnt matter what FEMA says. it doesnt change what the cause of death is.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA misrepresented the towers core structure to NIST and the cause of death is intentionally fraudulent and then the fraud was used in treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you keep ignoring the fact that the cause of death is "homicide"
> 
> it doesnt matter what FEMA says. it doesnt change what the cause of death is.
Click to expand...


Prove that is the cause of death.  Prove  19 hijackers personally killed 3,000 people.

You cannot and therefore you are exposed in treasonous concealment of knowledge revealing the true cause of death


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA misrepresented the towers core structure to NIST and the cause of death is intentionally fraudulent and then the fraud was used in treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you keep ignoring the fact that the cause of death is "homicide"
> 
> it doesnt matter what FEMA says. it doesnt change what the cause of death is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove that is the cause of death.  Prove  19 hijackers personally killed 3,000 people.
> 
> You cannot and therefore you are exposed in treasonous concealment of knowledge revealing the true cause of death
Click to expand...

the acts of those 19 are what caused the deaths, dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA misrepresented the towers core structure to NIST and the cause of death is intentionally fraudulent and then the fraud was used in treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you keep ignoring the fact that the cause of death is "homicide"
> 
> it doesnt matter what FEMA says. it doesnt change what the cause of death is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove that is the cause of death.  Prove  19 hijackers personally killed 3,000 people.
> 
> You cannot and therefore you are exposed in treasonous concealment of knowledge revealing the true cause of death
Click to expand...


no jackass, thats not how it works. its your fucking claim that americans killed people. you are the one that needs to prove it. the official version of events was proven in a court of law at the moussaoui trial. you have proven absolutely nothing. you are also the one that needs to prove that the death certificates would somehow be invalidated. the death certificates say "homicide". that has already been proven to you and you said "i will look into it". obviously you lied and have not looked into it.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you keep ignoring the fact that the cause of death is "homicide"
> 
> it doesnt matter what FEMA says. it doesnt change what the cause of death is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that is the cause of death.  Prove  19 hijackers personally killed 3,000 people.
> 
> You cannot and therefore you are exposed in treasonous concealment of knowledge revealing the true cause of death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no jackass, thats not how it works. its your fucking claim that americans killed people.
Click to expand...


You would love to distort my assertions.  You have not defined "American".

I do say that the US government has been infiltrated.  I say your masters are the infiltrators and your actions serve their interests.

You have failed to show how 19 killed 3,000 but succeed in aligning with the infiltrating traitors.

I say the infiltrators misrepresented the design of the Twin Towers and therefore no one can understand how 2 towers went down in 20 seconds.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that is the cause of death.  Prove  19 hijackers personally killed 3,000 people.
> 
> You cannot and therefore you are exposed in treasonous concealment of knowledge revealing the true cause of death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no jackass, thats not how it works. its your fucking claim that americans killed people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would love to distort my assertions.  You have not defined "American".
> 
> I do say that the US government has been infiltrated.  I say your masters are the infiltrators and your actions serve their interests.
> 
> You have failed to show how 19 killed 3,000 but succeed in aligning with the infiltrating traitors.
> 
> I say the infiltrators misrepresented the design of the Twin Towers and therefore no one can understand how 2 towers went down in 20 seconds.
Click to expand...


HAHahahahah!!! 

i couldnt come up with delusion shit like this in my wildest dreams!!!

americans are citizens of america, you dumbfuck.

the 19 muslim terrorists killed people by hijacking 4 planes and flying them into 3 buildings and a field.

what fucking "infiltrators" and "perpetrators" are you talking about? you are the moron accusing them so tell us who they are!!! ... be specific and stop beating around the bush. by not naming them you are aiding them in their wish to remain anonymous. that would make you a traitor.


----------



## Liability

ChrissytoFEARa is sadly quite deluded.  He's a paranoid treasonous fucktard imbecile.

His "pleading," the more one bothers to look at it, gets stranger and stranger each time.

Alice in Fucking Cuckoo Land.

He maintains that his filing is neither fish nor fowl.

He's finally partly right.  It isn't.  It's not criminal in nature (although he wants it to be).  And it's not actually civil in nature (although he likes to maintain it is somehow quasi civil in nature).

He names no names (at least as parties) but demands that Silverstin has some obligation to show cause to him about something or other.

He's really quite insane, our old friend ChrissytoFEARa.


----------



## Liability

I found another total nutbar -- very much on par with ChrissytoFEARa -- but one who at least seems to dimly grasp that if you want to get someone prosecuted, you are gonna have to get a Grand Jury to act.

Check this lunatic's idiocy out:  Grand Jury Demand Aug 4 2004


----------



## Christophera

The infiltrating perpetrator traitors would like your posts.

Since you refuse to recognize violations of law enabling misrepresentation of vital information to due process, usurpation of Constitutional right used to further compromise and abuse duty, then your position is clearly in support of treason.

The court filing has the force of common law, equity and chancery as well as contemporary US code.  It is not required to be perfected by statute.  It is only formal information in compliance with US code.  It does ask the court to be reasonably accountable with the "OSC", for whatever it may decide and that response is procedural in criminal or civil which I was forced to format in to get a case #.

As a civilian reporting a crime to a higher level of government, it simply invokes the oathed duty to act rightfully and lawfully within the authority held by describing and evidencing situations comprising treason concealed.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The infiltrating perpetrator traitors would like your posts.
> 
> Since you refuse to recognize violations of law enabling misrepresentation of vital information to due process, usurpation of Constitutional right used to further compromise and abuse duty, then your position is clearly in support of treason.
> 
> The court filing has the force of common law, equity and chancery as well as contemporary US code.  It is not required to be perfected by statute.  It is only formal information in compliance with US code.  It does ask the court to be reasonably accountable with the "OSC", for whatever it may decide and that response is procedural in criminal or civil which I was forced to format in to get a case #.
> 
> As a civilian reporting a crime to a higher level of government, it simply invokes the oathed duty to act rightfully and lawfully within the authority held by describing and evidencing situations comprising treason concealed.



the "perpetrators" would like it? who exactly are these perpetrators? (of course the perpetrators are the 19 muslims hijacker but tell us who YOU claim they are).

you are committing treason and helping the perpetrators evade detection by not naming them!!


----------



## Liability

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The infiltrating perpetrator traitors would like your posts.
> 
> Since you refuse to recognize violations of law enabling misrepresentation of vital information to due process, usurpation of Constitutional right used to further compromise and abuse duty, then your position is clearly in support of treason.
> 
> The court filing has the force of common law, equity and chancery as well as contemporary US code.  It is not required to be perfected by statute.  It is only formal information in compliance with US code.  It does ask the court to be reasonably accountable with the "OSC", for whatever it may decide and that response is procedural in criminal or civil which I was forced to format in to get a case #.
> 
> As a civilian reporting a crime to a higher level of government, it simply invokes the oathed duty to act rightfully and lawfully within the authority held by describing and evidencing situations comprising treason concealed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the "perpetrators" would like it? who exactly are these perpetrators? (of course the perpetrators are the 19 muslims hijacker but tell us who YOU claim they are).
> 
> *you are committing treason and helping the perpetrators evade detection by not naming them!!*
Click to expand...


ChistoFEARa is guilty *as PROVED* of misprision of treason as spelled out in the above post and using ChristoFEARa's own alleged "logic."


----------



## Liability

Here.  Something official for ChrissytoFEARa to contemplate:

New York v. Muka, 440 F.Supp. 33 (N.D.N.Y., 1977) (holding that a private citizen has no right to prosecute a federal crime).


----------



## Christophera

Agents certainly would not be schooled in law by the perpetrators, and it shows.

I'm not prosecuting a crime and I've named the specific parties I know are guilty of misprision of treason.  That is all I need to do and really Title 18 does not say I need to do that.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents certainly would not be schooled in law by the perpetrators, and it shows.
> 
> I'm not prosecuting a crime and I've named the specific parties I know are guilty of misprision of treason.  That is all I need to do and really Title 18 does not say I need to do that.


where did you get your law degree?


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents certainly would not be schooled in law by the perpetrators, and it shows.
> 
> I'm not prosecuting a crime and I've named the specific parties I know are guilty of misprision of treason.  That is all I need to do and really Title 18 does not say I need to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get your law degree?
Click to expand...


same place he found the drawings that state the steel core columns are "elevator guide rail supports"....... in his imagination.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents certainly would not be schooled in law by the perpetrators, and it shows.
> 
> I'm not prosecuting a crime and I've named the specific parties I know are guilty of misprision of treason.  That is all I need to do and really Title 18 does not say I need to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get your law degree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> same place he found the drawings that state the steel core columns are "elevator guide rail supports"....... in his imagination.
Click to expand...


I learned law from reading it, something you prove you don't do.

The missing documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" detailed the elevator guide rail support steel in the same part about the port authority film, "building the world trade center" explaining how it misrepresented the structure.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Agents certainly would not be schooled in law by the perpetrators, and it shows.
> 
> I'm not prosecuting a crime and I've named the specific parties I know are guilty of misprision of treason.  That is all I need to do and really Title 18 does not say I need to do that.



LOL!

 No.  You are certainly NOT prosecuting a crime.  (A) if there had been a crime, YOU couldn't prosecute it; (B) whateverthefuckitis you've "filed" doesn't constitute anything at all in the eyes of the law -- and most certainly not anything that might even arguably commence a criminal prosecution (C) there is no allegation of a crime.  Instead, you simply posit your BELIEF that a "crime" has been committed, and that is legally of absolutely no value to anybody, on any level.

You DON'T "know" that anybody is guilty of misprision of treason.  You may _believe_ it.  But your belief and actual knowledge are not synonymous.  

That's not all you need to do; you need to stop being such a fucking retarded douchebag.  But you are right that Title 18 does not call on you to do anything under the actual circumstances: those circumstances being that you have zero evidence of any crime having been committed.

But we *all* saw acts of war being committed on 9/11/2001, you douchenozzle.

So, if you feel you have a duty to report something, please tell Uncle Sam that we have been attacked.  Oh, and tell them that somebody murdered the President, too.  President Lincoln.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents certainly would not be schooled in law by the perpetrators, and it shows.
> 
> I'm not prosecuting a crime and I've named the specific parties I know are guilty of misprision of treason.  That is all I need to do and really Title 18 does not say I need to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get your law degree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> same place he found the drawings that state the steel core columns are "elevator guide rail supports"....... in his imagination.
Click to expand...

no doubt


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get your law degree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same place he found the drawings that state the steel core columns are "elevator guide rail supports"....... in his imagination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I learned law from reading it, something you prove you don't do.
> 
> The missing documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" detailed the elevator guide rail support steel in the same part about the port authority film, "building the world trade center" explaining how it misrepresented the structure.
Click to expand...


so you cant show us any proof because the documentary doesnt exist.

thats what i thought. anytime you get caught lying you blame someone else.


----------



## Christophera

Not only does the documentary exist, I've talked to numerous people who saw it or clips from it as other documentaries.

Dr. Ron Larsen, Ph.D found signs of it through contacts.  Here is an excerpt from his web radio show I cohosted where he details the search for the missing doc.

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Not only does the documentary exist, I've talked to numerous people who saw it or clips from it as other documentaries.
> 
> Dr. Ron Larsen, Ph.D found signs of it through contacts.  Here is an excerpt from his web radio show I cohosted where he details the search for the missing doc.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3



That's only hearsay evidence. You state yourself you have NO first-hand knowledge in the previous post. You do realize you can be prosecuted for abusing the court system for filing any kind of claim based in hearsay evidence, right?
I saw Bluto try to sell secrets to the Germans in a Popeye cartoon, I am going to report him for treason. 
What a loon1 Thanks for the entertainment this thread has given me, I have been laughing my ass off all the way through this thread.
Tell you what, since the round up of the treasonous truthers is underway, based on the official news reports here:
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ues-executive-order-breaking.html#post2049595
i offer the legal opinion that once you are detained and shipped off to that death camp in Wyoming, it won't matter because you won't be there to represent your case.
Oh, I offer another more realistic opinion, you never had any intention of showing up in a courtroom to represent your "filing with the court" anyway because you have always known it would result in a big fine or imprisonment for contempt of court or abusing the court system with a frivolous lawsuit.
>in my best bugs bunny voice I say<
"What a maroon!"


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Not only does the documentary exist, I've talked to numerous people who saw it or clips from it as other documentaries.
> 
> Dr. Ron Larsen, Ph.D found signs of it through contacts.  Here is an excerpt from his web radio show I cohosted where he details the search for the missing doc.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3



and you can prove that it says what you claim?


didnt think so......


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only does the documentary exist, I've talked to numerous people who saw it or clips from it as other documentaries.
> 
> Dr. Ron Larsen, Ph.D found signs of it through contacts.  Here is an excerpt from his web radio show I cohosted where he details the search for the missing doc.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you can prove that it says what you claim?
> 
> 
> didnt think so......
Click to expand...


By being able to make the independently verifiable statements describing the concrete core, construction images and 9-11 images completely consistent I prove it.  The perpetrators would not want you to admit that but that is why I made a web site integrating all the information.

The truth of the Twin Towers structure and 9-11 demolition


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only does the documentary exist, I've talked to numerous people who saw it or clips from it as other documentaries.
> 
> Dr. Ron Larsen, Ph.D found signs of it through contacts.  Here is an excerpt from his web radio show I cohosted where he details the search for the missing doc.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only hearsay evidence. You state yourself you have NO first-hand knowledge in the previous post. You do realize you can be prosecuted for abusing the court system for filing any kind of claim based in hearsay evidence, right?
> I saw Bluto try to sell secrets to the Germans in a Popeye cartoon, I am going to report him for treason.
> What a loon1 Thanks for the entertainment this thread has given me, I have been laughing my ass off all the way through this thread.
> Tell you what, since the round up of the treasonous truthers is underway, based on the official news reports here:
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ues-executive-order-breaking.html#post2049595
> i offer the legal opinion that once you are detained and shipped off to that death camp in Wyoming, it won't matter because you won't be there to represent your case.
> Oh, I offer another more realistic opinion, you never had any intention of showing up in a courtroom to represent your "filing with the court" anyway because you have always known it would result in a big fine or imprisonment for contempt of court or abusing the court system with a frivolous lawsuit.
> >in my best bugs bunny voice I say<
> "What a maroon!"
Click to expand...


There is no reason to appear in court without the courts request, and that may happen.  I will be there.

I will identify usename "slackjawed" at usmessageboard.com as being complicit in misprision of treason, along with a number of others in a formal memorandum in addendum and request for judicial notice.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only does the documentary exist, I've talked to numerous people who saw it or clips from it as other documentaries.
> 
> Dr. Ron Larsen, Ph.D found signs of it through contacts.  Here is an excerpt from his web radio show I cohosted where he details the search for the missing doc.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only hearsay evidence. You state yourself you have NO first-hand knowledge in the previous post. You do realize you can be prosecuted for abusing the court system for filing any kind of claim based in hearsay evidence, right?
> I saw Bluto try to sell secrets to the Germans in a Popeye cartoon, I am going to report him for treason.
> What a loon1 Thanks for the entertainment this thread has given me, I have been laughing my ass off all the way through this thread.
> Tell you what, since the round up of the treasonous truthers is underway, based on the official news reports here:
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ues-executive-order-breaking.html#post2049595
> i offer the legal opinion that once you are detained and shipped off to that death camp in Wyoming, it won't matter because you won't be there to represent your case.
> Oh, I offer another more realistic opinion, you never had any intention of showing up in a courtroom to represent your "filing with the court" anyway because you have always known it would result in a big fine or imprisonment for contempt of court or abusing the court system with a frivolous lawsuit.
> >in my best bugs bunny voice I say<
> "What a maroon!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to appear in court without the courts request, and that may happen.  I will be there.
> 
> I will identify usename "slackjawed" at usmessageboard.com as being complicit in misprision of treason, along with a number of others in a formal memorandum in addendum and request for judicial notice.
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

Your oblique admission of complicity is appreciated.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only does the documentary exist, I've talked to numerous people who saw it or clips from it as other documentaries.
> 
> Dr. Ron Larsen, Ph.D found signs of it through contacts.  Here is an excerpt from his web radio show I cohosted where he details the search for the missing doc.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you can prove that it says what you claim?
> 
> 
> didnt think so......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By being able to make the independently verifiable statements describing the concrete core, construction images and 9-11 images completely consistent I prove it.  The perpetrators would not want you to admit that but that is why I made a web site integrating all the information.
> 
> The truth of the Twin Towers structure and 9-11 demolition
Click to expand...


you are changing the subject. where is the proof that the documentary says what you claim it says. so far all you have is a statement saying a documentary exists.


----------



## slackjawed

Dr. Christophera's A to K Cleanse, Lower Bowel 2 oz
$8.29 - $11.89
Not Yet Rated 0 Ratings (0 Reviews)
0 out of 5.0 stars
Write a Review
Featured Merchants
iHerb.com	$9.39	Go To Store
MyHealthPro.com	$8.29	Go To Store
MyVitaNet.com	$9.47	Go To Store

See new & used prices (6) »
's A to K Cleanse, Lower Bowel 2 oz

    * Overview
    *   |  Compare Prices
    *   |  Specifications

    *  Save to My Lists
    *  Send to phone


----------



## slackjawed

from:

Musings, Silliness: Christophera and His "Phenomena"


"Christophera and His "Phenomena"
If you ever happen to chance upon Chris Brown, a conspiracy theories, online who goes by the name Chris on Myspace, but has also been known as Christopera on the JREF forum and a variety of other names online, you would have seen this before."


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you can prove that it says what you claim?
> 
> 
> didnt think so......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By being able to make the independently verifiable statements describing the concrete core, construction images and 9-11 images completely consistent I prove it.  The perpetrators would not want you to admit that but that is why I made a web site integrating all the information.
> 
> The truth of the Twin Towers structure and 9-11 demolition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are changing the subject. where is the proof that the documentary says what you claim it says. so far all you have is a statement saying a documentary exists.
Click to expand...


You've seen it, you have no independently verified evidence for any other core, the recall of the 1990 documentary works perfectly with all of the independently verified evidence.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

Post an image of steel core columns clearly standing in the core area, as this is clearly not, but also is REBAR.  Way too small for structural steel.

You refuse to deduce, to use inference and logic while refusing to recognize the violation of laws by officials.

Misprision of treason type act is what you are doing.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## slackjawed

Democratic Underground - A link to Christophera's discredited concrete-core theory isn't proof enough for you? n/t - Democratic Underground


"Reply #67: A link to Christophera's discredited concrete-core theory isn't proof enough for you?"


----------



## slackjawed

from;

9/11, nutjobs, selective blog editing and Clarence - Atheist Nexus


"This has reached a point of ludicrousness that is on par with the worst nutjobs I have ever encountered. However, it is not something I feel can be ignored nor dismissed as a troll, because it is disseminating bad, even harmful, information; dressing it up with fraudulent academic credibility; and now slandering individuals that could be identified.

I am all for the right of lunatics to speak freely. I will even fight for that right, even if it is not in my best interests. But I am not for the right of lunatics to freely spout bullshit, and then silence any kind of dissent to their lunacy. And where lunatics stop being amusing is when they start accusing identifiable individuals of being accessories to conspiracy to murder, as in the case of accusing former employees of the Ace Elevator company of smuggling a 100 tonnes of "nano-thermite" into the WTC and painting the buildings core load bearing structure with it prior to the buildings being brought down by hijacked planes [*]."


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> Democratic Underground - A link to Christophera's discredited concrete-core theory isn't proof enough for you? n/t - Democratic Underground
> 
> 
> "Reply #67: A link to Christophera's discredited concrete-core theory isn't proof enough for you?"



Anyone following the link will see that there is no independently verified evidence provided to oppose the concrete core structure that can be proven from independent sources.

Which is why slacker posts no evidence and only empty inacurate, text of misrepresented events.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## slackjawed

nope, aside from the colon clenaser link (that is just funny I don't care who you are) the links i posted are to show that you got beat down on every other message board you trolled around on, so you come here, where people are nicer to you.
We love nutjobs on USMB, personally I find you twoofers the best entertainment on the interwebs.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democratic Underground - A link to Christophera's discredited concrete-core theory isn't proof enough for you? n/t - Democratic Underground
> 
> 
> "Reply #67: A link to Christophera's discredited concrete-core theory isn't proof enough for you?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone following the link will see that there is no independently verified evidence provided to oppose the concrete core structure that can be proven from independent sources.
> 
> Which is why slacker posts no evidence and only empty inacurate, text of misrepresented events.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
Click to expand...


you claim to have independently verified information but you dont. apparently you dont know the meaning of "independently verified".

you have the name of a documentary and thats it. you have no other info on it. <-- NOT EVIDENCE.

you have a reporter that says there was a concrete core. the story was later pulled. the reporter was wrong. you claim it was the structural engineer that made the claim. you jsut plain LIE about it. newsweek later identifies a steel core. you completely ignore this. <--- NOT EVIDENCE

you have a book that uses the WTC as what an example of a skyscraper is. it says skyscrapers have steel and have concrete cores (thats true) but doesnt say the WTC has a concrete core. <--- NOT EVIDENCE

you have pictures of smoke and falling debris and you mistakenly claim its concrete. its one of the mot idiotic claims i have ever seen. <---- NOT EVIDENCE


YOU GOT NOTHING!!!


----------



## slackjawed

How about you let us know when your infamous court filing come before the court, so we can be there in person.

If it's in LA it's only a 9 hour drive for me and i would love to be there to see it in person.


----------



## Fizz

slackjawed said:


> How about you let us know when your infamous court filing come before the court, so we can be there in person.
> 
> If it's in LA it's only a 9 hour drive for me and i would love to be there to see it in person.



i'm in vegas now. if i'm still here when the court case comes up i would make the drive too..... 

i'm sure it would be quite entertaining.


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> How about you let us know when your infamous court filing come before the court, so we can be there in person.
> 
> If it's in LA it's only a 9 hour drive for me and i would love to be there to see it in person.



Use the case number and file an "Amicus curiae", in support of defendants or request to join into the case as a defendant, since you are "defending" and request a hearing.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you let us know when your infamous court filing come before the court, so we can be there in person.
> 
> If it's in LA it's only a 9 hour drive for me and i would love to be there to see it in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the case number and file an "Amicus curiae", in support of defendants or request to join into the case as a defendant, since you are "defending" and request a hearing.
Click to expand...

dude, seriously, the only way that gets a hearing is if the judge wants to publicly slap your ass into the ground for wasting the courts time


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you let us know when your infamous court filing come before the court, so we can be there in person.
> 
> If it's in LA it's only a 9 hour drive for me and i would love to be there to see it in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the case number and file an "Amicus curiae", in support of defendants or request to join into the case as a defendant, since you are "defending" and request a hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, seriously, the only way that gets a hearing is if the judge wants to publicly slap your ass into the ground for wasting the courts time
Click to expand...



Yeah, that's why i want to go, i want see it in person.

Christophera, let me know when, I promise to be there as an observer. Courts are open to observers. I could also bring my press credentials from Wp and attend as a reporter- your choice!

Just let me know, I would love to watch this in person......


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use the case number and file an "Amicus curiae", in support of defendants or request to join into the case as a defendant, since you are "defending" and request a hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> dude, seriously, the only way that gets a hearing is if the judge wants to publicly slap your ass into the ground for wasting the courts time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's why i want to go, i want see it in person.
> 
> Christophera, let me know when, I promise to be there as an observer. Courts are open to observers. I could also bring my press credentials from Wp and attend as a reporter- your choice!
> 
> Just let me know, I would love to watch this in person......
Click to expand...

i would too
but no way in hell would i fly out there JUST for that

if you go, take a digital video cam
it should be priceless


----------



## slackjawed

If cameras are allowed, which they usually are not, I will dive. i will take detailed notes and take a sketchbook, but I know that is simply not the same........


----------



## slackjawed

I am going out a n very sturdy limb here and predicting this brief will languish in the system and be allowed to dies the death it deserves.


----------



## Christophera

All posts serving the interests of the perpetrators of mass murder in concealing the elements enabling acts of treason.

Clearly, US intelligence or military will contact me to discover what I may know about the extent of misprision of treason.  That is when I identify you agents of the infiltrators.

Let someone know when your arraignments are so we can have party for you.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> All posts serving the interests of the perpetrators of mass murder in concealing the elements enabling acts of treason.
> 
> *Clearly*, US intelligence or military will contact me to discover what I may know about the extent of misprision of treason.  That is when I identify you agents of the infiltrators.
> 
> Let someone know when your arraignments are so we can have party for you.



"Clearly. . . "  LOL!

Yes, ChrissytoFEARa.  US intelligence will surely contact YOU.  For if your paranoid delusions were true, *they* would have *had* to have been IN on it.  So, naturally, you'd be able to trust THEM to look into "us."


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> All posts serving the interests of the perpetrators of mass murder in concealing the elements enabling acts of treason.
> 
> Clearly, US intelligence or military will contact me to discover what I may know about the extent of misprision of treason.  That is when I identify you agents of the infiltrators.
> 
> Let someone know when your arraignments are so we can have party for you.


seek out PROFESSIONAL help before they do come for you with a white jacket with really LONG arms


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All posts serving the interests of the perpetrators of mass murder in concealing the elements enabling acts of treason.
> 
> *Clearly*, US intelligence or military will contact me to discover what I may know about the extent of misprision of treason.  That is when I identify you agents of the infiltrators.
> 
> Let someone know when your arraignments are so we can have party for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Clearly. . . "  LOL!
> 
> Yes, ChrissytoFEARa.  US intelligence will surely contact YOU.  For if your paranoid delusions were true, *they* would have *had* to have been IN on it.  So, naturally, you'd be able to trust THEM to look into "us."
Click to expand...


Your masters work out the back door, I just entered the front.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All posts serving the interests of the perpetrators of mass murder in concealing the elements enabling acts of treason.
> 
> *Clearly*, US intelligence or military will contact me to discover what I may know about the extent of misprision of treason.  That is when I identify you agents of the infiltrators.
> 
> Let someone know when your arraignments are so we can have party for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Clearly. . . "  LOL!
> 
> Yes, ChrissytoFEARa.  US intelligence will surely contact YOU.  For if your paranoid delusions were true, *they* would have *had* to have been IN on it.  So, naturally, you'd be able to trust THEM to look into "us."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your masters work out the back door, I just entered the front.
Click to expand...

LOL
you couldnt find the front door with a map


----------



## Christophera

While I filed in the US District court, you lied on message boards.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> While I filed in the US District court, you lied on message boards.


yeah, let us know how that comes out for ya, if you arent locked up in protective custody


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I filed in the US District court, you lied on message boards.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, let us know how that comes out for ya, if you arent locked up in protective custody
Click to expand...


There will be no problem.  Americans now know that something was very wrong.  I probably won't be protecting your or the perpetrators interests, so you might not know right away.  If it works at all, you will find out and will be seen no more.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I filed in the US District court, you lied on message boards.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, let us know how that comes out for ya, if you arent locked up in protective custody
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There will be no problem.  Americans now know that something was very wrong.  I probably won't be protecting your or the perpetrators interests, so you might not know right away.  If it works at all, you will find out and will be seen no more.
Click to expand...

OOOOOH i'm SOOOOO scared


NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

dipshit
i hope they lock you up for your own protection
so you will get the psychiatric help you NEED


----------



## Christophera

You won't be seen and the true structure of the towers will be known.

They had a concrete tubular core.  The WTC 2 core at 1/2 height.







You seek to conceal the true structural design and the secret methods of mass murder.

Facts, here.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> While I filed in the US District court, you lied on message boards.



ehhhh... you got that wrong. "you lied when you filed in US district court" is how that should read...


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I filed in the US District court, you lied on message boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ehhhh... you got that wrong. "you lied when you filed in US district court" is how that should read...
Click to expand...


Facts filed, EXHIBIT "C".  The only official depiction of the core structure presented in the first WTC report (or ever).






You have nothing.  No evidence, no plans, no laws, no purpose.  You cannot evade these facts and law.  Perhaps you will have a nice cell, or people to dine with.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I filed in the US District court, you lied on message boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ehhhh... you got that wrong. "you lied when you filed in US district court" is how that should read...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts filed, EXHIBIT "C".  The only official depiction of the core structure presented in the first WTC report (or ever).
> 
> 
> 
> You have nothing.  No evidence, no plans, no laws, no purpose.  You cannot evade these facts and law.  Perhaps you will have a nice cell, or people to dine with.
Click to expand...

man i SOOOOOO wish i could be there to see the judge laugh in your face


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You won't be seen and the true structure of the towers will be known.
> 
> They had a concrete tubular core.  The WTC 2 core at 1/2 height.
> 
> 
> 
> You seek to conceal the true structural design and the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> Facts, here.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


the true structure of the towers IS known
dipshit


----------



## eots

Christophera said:


> While I filed in the US District court, you lied on message boards.



lol..no kidding


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I filed in the US District court, you lied on message boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol..no kidding
Click to expand...

so you sign on with his concrete core bullshit?


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I filed in the US District court, you lied on message boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol..no kidding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you sign on with his concrete core bullshit?
Click to expand...


I sign on with the fact all you do is lie on messageboards with no real interest in the truth and that  it seems when ever the documentation or evidence that could answer a question about 9/11 it is found to be classified..witheld  or destroyed


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol..no kidding
> 
> 
> 
> so you sign on with his concrete core bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sign on with the fact all you do is lie on messageboards with no real interest in the truth and that  it seems when ever the documentation or evidence that could answer a question about 9/11 it is found to be classified..witheld  or destroyed
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO
a fucking LIAR like you??????
fuck off pissant


----------



## Christophera

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol..no kidding
> 
> 
> 
> so you sign on with his concrete core bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sign on with the fact all you do is lie on messageboards with no real interest in the truth and that  it seems when ever the documentation or evidence that could answer a question about 9/11 it is found to be classified..witheld  or destroyed
Click to expand...


The infiltrators finally had to come out with something about their agents, now they can try to blur the last 5 years into the next six months of this crap, 'cept it won't work.  They are getting busted.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you sign on with his concrete core bullshit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sign on with the fact all you do is lie on messageboards with no real interest in the truth and that  it seems when ever the documentation or evidence that could answer a question about 9/11 it is found to be classified..witheld  or destroyed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The infiltrators finally had to come out with something about their agents, now they can try to blur the last 5 years into the next six months of this crap, 'cept it won't work.  They are getting busted.
Click to expand...

you are a delusional fucktard
i hope they lock you up so you get that professional help you need


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> * * * *
> 
> You seek to conceal the true structural design and the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> *Facts, here*.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382



Whoops.  Error alert.

You said, "facts, here" but then left a link only to that imbecility of a "filing" which is not even remotely akin to a fact.

How stupid of you.  And dishonest.

By the way, dickstain, one cannot "file" a Federal Felony.  One might commit a crime, but one doesn't *file* a crime.  So, even your thread title underscores your abject ignorance.


----------



## candycorn

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> You seek to conceal the true structural design and the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> *Facts, here*.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops.  Error alert.
> 
> You said, "facts, here" but then left a link only to that imbecility of a "filing" which is not even remotely akin to a fact.
> 
> How stupid of you.  And dishonest.
> 
> By the way, dickstain, one cannot "file" a Federal Felony.  One might commit a crime, but one doesn't *file* a crime.  So, even your thread title underscores your abject ignorance.
Click to expand...


Its almost like watching a trainwreck in slow motion over and over again when Chrissy posts.


----------



## candycorn

Walter said:


> That fcuking GUNNY thinks he can get rid of me. Good luck GUNNY it will never haoppen.
> 
> Regards,
> GUESS WHO?



That is sad on so many levels.


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> You seek to conceal the true structural design and the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> *Facts, here*.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops.  Error alert.
> 
> You said, "facts, here" but then left a link only to that imbecility of a "filing" which is not even remotely akin to a fact.
> 
> How stupid of you.  And dishonest.
Click to expand...


Are you saying that the NYCLU did not file their suit about the failure to follow the NYC DORIS contract and their info about guiliani is wrong?

Are you saying that Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992 does not contain fact?



Liability said:


> By the way, dickstain, one cannot "file" a Federal Felony.  One might commit a crime, but one doesn't *file* a crime.  So, even your thread title underscores your abject ignorance.



One is required by law to disclose treason to the president, a governor or a judge.  In the case of the District courts of the 9th circuit ONLY information which is filed with the clerks can get to a judge.  Treason is a felony and I have filed "IN REGARD" information describing treason.

So you have not even correctly described what I've done let alone evaluated it accurately.

You are conducting misprision of treason just by posting without independently verified evidence supporting your contentions.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> You seek to conceal the true structural design and the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> *Facts, here*.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops.  Error alert.
> 
> You said, "facts, here" but then left a link only to that imbecility of a "filing" which is not even remotely akin to a fact.
> 
> How stupid of you.  And dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that the NYCLU did not file their suit about the failure to follow the NYC DORIS contract and their info about guiliani is wrong?
> 
> Are you saying that Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992 does not contain fact?
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, dickstain, one cannot "file" a Federal Felony.  One might commit a crime, but one doesn't *file* a crime.  So, even your thread title underscores your abject ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One is required by law to disclose treason to the president, a governor or a judge.  In the case of the District courts of the 9th circuit ONLY information which is filed with the clerks can get to a judge.  Treason is a felony and I have filed "IN REGARD" information describing treason.
> 
> So you have not even correctly described what I've done let alone evaluated it accurately.
> 
> You are conducting misprision of treason just by posting without independently verified evidence supporting your contentions.
Click to expand...


Misusing prescription medication is also a felony. I am going to have to report you for selling your meds on the street, since it  is obvious you have not been taking them......


----------



## Christophera

Your post was such good evidence for secret collusion with other deniers it is featured in the "Psyops" thread showing how agents work together .  .  . with nothing.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> You seek to conceal the true structural design and the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> *Facts, here*.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops.  Error alert.
> 
> You said, "facts, here" but then left a link only to that imbecility of a "filing" which is not even remotely akin to a fact.
> 
> How stupid of you.  And dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that the NYCLU did not file their suit about the failure to follow the NYC DORIS contract and their info about guiliani is wrong?
> 
> Are you saying that Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992 does not contain fact?
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, dickstain, one cannot "file" a Federal Felony.  One might commit a crime, but one doesn't *file* a crime.  So, even your thread title underscores your abject ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One is required by law to disclose treason to the president, a governor or a judge.  In the case of the District courts of the 9th circuit ONLY information which is filed with the clerks can get to a judge.  Treason is a felony and I have filed "IN REGARD" information describing treason.
> 
> So you have not even correctly described what I've done let alone evaluated it accurately.
> 
> You are conducting misprision of treason just by posting without independently verified evidence supporting your contentions.
Click to expand...



Wrong, you fucking mental case.

What you have done (other than making a completely public spectacle of your idiot self) is to repeat your hideously idiotic and baseless belief in that ridiculous and paranoid conspiracy theory of yours.  

But since there is no _actual_ evidence of _any_ treason, nobody is under any duty to report anything to anybody in that regard.


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops.  Error alert.
> 
> You said, "facts, here" but then left a link only to that imbecility of a "filing" which is not even remotely akin to a fact.
> 
> How stupid of you.  And dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that the NYCLU did not file their suit about the failure to follow the NYC DORIS contract and their info about guiliani is wrong?
> 
> Are you saying that Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992 does not contain fact?
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, dickstain, one cannot "file" a Federal Felony.  One might commit a crime, but one doesn't *file* a crime.  So, even your thread title underscores your abject ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One is required by law to disclose treason to the president, a governor or a judge.  In the case of the District courts of the 9th circuit ONLY information which is filed with the clerks can get to a judge.  Treason is a felony and I have filed "IN REGARD" information describing treason.
> 
> So you have not even correctly described what I've done let alone evaluated it accurately.
> 
> You are conducting misprision of treason just by posting without independently verified evidence supporting your contentions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, you fucking mental case.
> 
> What you have done (other than making a completely public spectacle of your idiot self) is to repeat your hideously idiotic and baseless belief in that ridiculous and paranoid conspiracy theory of yours.
> 
> But since there is no _actual_ evidence of _any_ treason, nobody is under any duty to report anything to anybody in that regard.
Click to expand...


War has been waged against soveriegn nations based on the assumption that 3,000 murders were indirectly caused by hijacked planes.  The US economy has been destroyed and international diplomacy seriously compromised.

Treason​
Is the right word.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that the NYCLU did not file their suit about the failure to follow the NYC DORIS contract and their info about guiliani is wrong?
> 
> Are you saying that Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992 does not contain fact?
> 
> 
> 
> One is required by law to disclose treason to the president, a governor or a judge.  In the case of the District courts of the 9th circuit ONLY information which is filed with the clerks can get to a judge.  Treason is a felony and I have filed "IN REGARD" information describing treason.
> 
> So you have not even correctly described what I've done let alone evaluated it accurately.
> 
> You are conducting misprision of treason just by posting without independently verified evidence supporting your contentions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, you fucking mental case.
> 
> What you have done (other than making a completely public spectacle of your idiot self) is to repeat your hideously idiotic and baseless belief in that ridiculous and paranoid conspiracy theory of yours.
> 
> But since there is no _actual_ evidence of _any_ treason, nobody is under any duty to report anything to anybody in that regard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> War has been waged against soveriegn nations based on the assumption that 3,000 murders were indirectly caused by hijacked planes.  The US economy has been destroyed and international diplomacy seriously compromised.
> 
> Treason​
> Is the right word.
Click to expand...


No.  Wrong again you retard.

*War*​
is the right word.

Imbeciles like you -- who instead see a "conspiracy" where none exists -- come with some other words: paranoid, delusional, insane.

Here's one of the first clues.  We SAW the passenger jets crashing into the World Trade Towers.

Nothing else is actually a mystery once reality is observed.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, you fucking mental case.
> 
> What you have done (other than making a completely public spectacle of your idiot self) is to repeat your hideously idiotic and baseless belief in that ridiculous and paranoid conspiracy theory of yours.
> 
> But since there is no _actual_ evidence of _any_ treason, nobody is under any duty to report anything to anybody in that regard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War has been waged against soveriegn nations based on the assumption that 3,000 murders were indirectly caused by hijacked planes.  The US economy has been destroyed and international diplomacy seriously compromised.
> 
> Treason​
> Is the right word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Wrong again you retard.
> 
> *War*
> 
> is the right word.
> 
> Imbeciles like you -- who instead see a "conspiracy" where none exists -- come with some other words: paranoid, delusional, insane.
> 
> Here's one of the first clues.  We SAW the passenger jets crashing into the World Trade Towers.
> 
> Nothing else is actually a mystery once reality is observed.
Click to expand...

what are the chances the judge might confine him to protective custody for psychiatric evaluation?


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> War has been waged against soveriegn nations based on the assumption that 3,000 murders were indirectly caused by hijacked planes.  The US economy has been destroyed and international diplomacy seriously compromised.
> 
> Treason​
> Is the right word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Wrong again you retard.
> 
> *War*
> 
> is the right word.
> 
> Imbeciles like you -- who instead see a "conspiracy" where none exists -- come with some other words: paranoid, delusional, insane.
> 
> Here's one of the first clues.  We SAW the passenger jets crashing into the World Trade Towers.
> 
> Nothing else is actually a mystery once reality is observed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are the chances the judge might confine him to protective custody for psychiatric evaluation?
Click to expand...


LOL!

Sadly, not very good.

But the poor douchebag retard *is* quickly degenerating to the point where it might be fair to conclude that he's becoming a danger to himself.


----------



## Christophera

Agents without evidence must resort to psyops type exchanges in ad hominum attack.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Agents without evidence must resort to psyops type exchanges in ad hominum attack.



Ah, the old AWEMRTPTEIAHA.

Don't see that every day!


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> what are the chances the judge might confine him to protective custody for psychiatric evaluation?



i hope not. that would leave us with only terral, curvelight, 9/11 handjob and idEOTS to laugh at.

they are dropping like flies and soon we might have little to no entertainment left.


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents without evidence must resort to psyops type exchanges in ad hominum attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the old AWEMRTPTEIAHA.
> 
> Don't see that every day!
Click to expand...


Agents in service to concealment of treason would logically fail to recognize that AWEMRTPTEIAHA is 24/7 on the internet.

Obama staffer wants &#8216;cognitive infiltration&#8217; of 9/11 conspiracy groups | Raw Story

sunstein did not invent it, he's trying to cover for it.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents without evidence must resort to psyops type exchanges in ad hominum attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the old AWEMRTPTEIAHA.
> 
> Don't see that every day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agents in service to concealment of treason would logically fail to recognize that AWEMRTPTEIAHA is 24/7 on the internet.
> 
> Obama staffer wants &#8216;cognitive infiltration&#8217; of 9/11 conspiracy groups | Raw Story
> 
> sunstein did not invent it, he's trying to cover for it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fizz

what treason?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> what treason?


his own


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> what treason?



Already described agent.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2053187-post188.html

You serve treason by refusing to notice it.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> what treason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already described agent.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2053187-post188.html
> 
> You serve treason by refusing to notice it.
Click to expand...

no treason shown there
just your paranoid delusions


----------



## Christophera

All concealment of the true structure responsible for 3,000 murders used as reason to conduct war is treason.

The Twin Towers had a concrete tubular core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> All concealment of the true structure responsible for 3,000 murders used as reason to conduct war is treason.
> 
> The Twin Towers had a concrete tubular core.


wrong, dipshit
they had steel columns


----------



## Christophera

Your lack of evidence makes a null post.  

Your removal of evidence makes treasonous concealment of what was a simple null post.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your lack of evidence makes a null post.
> 
> Your removal of evidence makes treasonous concealment of what was a simple null post.


your lack of sanity makes everything you post null and void


----------



## Christophera

My evidence nullifies your text.  Your text continuing with concealing the methods of mass murder makes you treasonous.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

My disclosure gets closer to making your treason obvious and soon intolerable criminality for any message board.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> My evidence nullifies your text.  Your text continuing with concealing the methods of mass murder makes you treasonous.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> My disclosure gets closer to making your treason obvious and soon intolerable criminality for any message board.


my text nullifies your paranoid delusions


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> My evidence nullifies your text.  Your text continuing with concealing the methods of mass murder makes you treasonous.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> My disclosure gets closer to making your treason obvious and soon intolerable criminality for any message board.



You have no evidence.  You offer no evidence.  You point to silly shit like youboob videos.  

It wasn't mass murder, you fucktarded scumbag.

It was mass killing, sure.  But it came by act of war from the enemy.

You still can't get around the actual fact:  we SAW the hijacked passenger jets crash into the World Trade Towers, you fucking asshole.

Denying that the filthy Islamopukes who did that in furtherance of their hateful religion's "jihad" is to give those barbaric scumbags aid and comfort -- as is blaming US for THEIR actions.  Thus, you are as close to committing treason as anybody can be -- short of getting arrested.

You are a filthy treasonous scumbag.

All troofers suck dead donkey dick in hell.


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> You have no evidence.  You offer no evidence.



The reverse of what agents state is usually closer to the truth.

Clearly, Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence.  You offer no evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reverse of what agents state is usually closer to the truth.
> 
> Clearly, Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
Click to expand...

none of which do you actually have a grasp of
you are a fucking paranoid delusional fucktard


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence.  You offer no evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reverse of what agents state is usually closer to the truth.
> 
> Clearly, * * * *
Click to expand...


Wrong from the first word.

Nothing is "clearly" verified by ANYTHING you post since it isn't verified in any way whatsoever.

The only thing clear is that you are clearly a lying mental case.

All Troofers are sick rat fuckers.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence.  You offer no evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reverse of what agents state is usually closer to the truth.
> 
> Clearly, Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
Click to expand...


lies verified by lies verified by lies. 

you got nothing.


----------



## Christophera

*My last post filled with independently verified evidence verifies this post*

Obvious misinterpretations showing you cannot do anything except represent the interests of concealing the true design of the structures.  You refuse to acknowledge evidence and are not reasonable.

You stand for invalidation of the cause of death because you cannot prove it is not wrong.  I have proven it is wrong with tangible substance and that the FEMA steel core columns cannot possibly be right.

http://algoxy.com/psych/9-11title_18.disclosure.html


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> *My last post filled with independently verified evidence verifies this post*
> 
> Obvious misinterpretations showing you cannot do anything except represent the interests of concealing the true design of the structures.  You refuse to acknowledge evidence and are not reasonable.
> 
> You stand for invalidation of the cause of death because you cannot prove it is not wrong.  I have proven it is wrong with tangible substance and that the FEMA steel core columns cannot possibly be right.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382



you are such a lying sack of shit.

1. a reporter says concrete core, not robertson. you LIE
2. oxford doesnt say the WTC had a concrete core. it says the WTC is a skyscraper. you LIE
3. Domel's paper is about the safety of the engineers working at ground zero after the collapse. it is not a paper on the towers. he mentions the core only once in passing as background on the terrorist attacks. he made a mistake in an insignificant part of his paper. its as simple as that. why dont you email him and ask him? i bet u already did but didint like the answer he gave you.
4. all your pictures are of smoke and steel and you claim, idiotically, that they are concrete.
5. your dimensions dont work. there simply is not enough room for all the concrete you claim is in the core.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *My last post filled with independently verified evidence verifies this post*
> 
> Obvious misinterpretations showing you cannot do anything except represent the interests of concealing the true design of the structures.  You refuse to acknowledge evidence and are not reasonable.
> 
> You stand for invalidation of the cause of death because you cannot prove it is not wrong.  I have proven it is wrong with tangible substance and that the FEMA steel core columns cannot possibly be right.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a lying sack of shit.
> 
> 1. a reporter says concrete core, not robertson. you LIE
> 2. oxford doesnt say the WTC had a concrete core. it says the WTC is a skyscraper. you LIE
> 3. Domel's paper is about the safety of the engineers working at ground zero after the collapse. it is not a paper on the towers. he mentions the core only once in passing as background on the terrorist attacks. he made a mistake in an insignificant part of his paper. its as simple as that. why dont you email him and ask him? i bet u already did but didint like the answer he gave you.
> 4. all your pictures are of smoke and steel and you claim, idiotically, that they are concrete.
> 5. your dimensions dont work. there simply is not enough room for all the concrete you claim is in the core.
Click to expand...


As has been shown over and over, the opposite of what agents state is far closer to the truth than what they say.

BTW, your cognitive distortion meter was pegged through that whole thing.  This redneck equivilant works to show me how bad it is.






The twins had a concrete tubular core.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *My last post filled with independently verified evidence verifies this post*
> 
> Obvious misinterpretations showing you cannot do anything except represent the interests of concealing the true design of the structures.  You refuse to acknowledge evidence and are not reasonable.
> 
> You stand for invalidation of the cause of death because you cannot prove it is not wrong.  I have proven it is wrong with tangible substance and that the FEMA steel core columns cannot possibly be right.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a lying sack of shit.
> 
> 1. a reporter says concrete core, not robertson. you LIE
> 2. oxford doesnt say the WTC had a concrete core. it says the WTC is a skyscraper. you LIE
> 3. Domel's paper is about the safety of the engineers working at ground zero after the collapse. it is not a paper on the towers. he mentions the core only once in passing as background on the terrorist attacks. he made a mistake in an insignificant part of his paper. its as simple as that. why dont you email him and ask him? i bet u already did but didint like the answer he gave you.
> 4. all your pictures are of smoke and steel and you claim, idiotically, that they are concrete.
> 5. your dimensions dont work. there simply is not enough room for all the concrete you claim is in the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As has been shown over and over, the opposite of what agents state is far closer to the truth than what they say.
> 
> BTW, your cognitive distortion meter was pegged through that whole thing.  This redneck equivilant works to show me how bad it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The twins had a concrete tubular core.
Click to expand...


the fact that you are still breathing is proof i am not an agent, you deadbeat jerkoff.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> the fact that you are still breathing is proof i am not an agent.



There are different kinds and different programs.  Your actions make you no different.  You for all intents and purposes are acting at the lowest level of internet operative.  You are not reasonable and people have to be paid to do what you are doing for the unstated reasons you have for doing it.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fact that you are still breathing is proof i am not an agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are different kinds and different programs.  Your actions make you no different.  You for all intents and purposes are acting at the lowest level of internet operative.  You are not reasonable and people have to be paid to do what you are doing for the unstated reasons you have for doing it.
Click to expand...

if you had half a clue, you would know how fucking ridiculous you are


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fact that you are still breathing is proof i am not an agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are different kinds and different programs.  Your actions make you no different.  You for all intents and purposes are acting at the lowest level of internet operative.  You are not reasonable and people have to be paid to do what you are doing for the unstated reasons you have for doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you had half a clue, you would know how fucking ridiculous you are
Click to expand...


When I've got evidence and law filed in form, fullfillin the duty to follow the law, and you've got nothing but text, your actions define you.  This is the internet after all.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are different kinds and different programs.  Your actions make you no different.  You for all intents and purposes are acting at the lowest level of internet operative.  You are not reasonable and people have to be paid to do what you are doing for the unstated reasons you have for doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> if you had half a clue, you would know how fucking ridiculous you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I've got evidence and law filed in form, fullfillin the duty to follow the law, and you've got nothing but text, your actions define you.  This is the internet after all.
Click to expand...

yes, this IS the internet, and dipshits like you ruin it


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you had half a clue, you would know how fucking ridiculous you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I've got evidence and law filed in form, fullfillin the duty to follow the law, and you've got nothing but text, your actions define you.  This is the internet after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, this IS the internet, and dipshits like you ruin it
Click to expand...


and let me guess you are here to save it..lol


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I've got evidence and law filed in form, fullfillin the duty to follow the law, and you've got nothing but text, your actions define you.  This is the internet after all.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, this IS the internet, and dipshits like you ruin it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and let me guess you are here to save it..lol
Click to expand...

no, only the delusional, like you, ever think they would have that much of an effect


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you had half a clue, you would know how fucking ridiculous you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I've got evidence and law filed in form, fullfillin the duty to follow the law, and you've got nothing but text, your actions define you.  This is the internet after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, this IS the internet, and dipshits like you ruin it
Click to expand...


Again, the opposite of what agents say is true.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I've got evidence and law filed in form, fullfillin the duty to follow the law, and you've got nothing but text, your actions define you.  This is the internet after all.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, this IS the internet, and dipshits like you ruin it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, the opposite of what agents say is true.
Click to expand...

and since i'm no fucking agent, it must be YOU that is the agent, of al qaeda


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, this IS the internet, and dipshits like you ruin it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the opposite of what agents say is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and since i'm no fucking agent, it must be YOU that is the agent, of al qaeda
Click to expand...


We are not sure they exist yet.  May be an invisible enemy dreamed up to collect war tax by your masters.  I am an agent of the US Constitution that opposes those that seek to usurp it.  Every US citizen is but media and your masters have sought to confuse and distract them from their duty.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the opposite of what agents say is true.
> 
> 
> 
> and since i'm no fucking agent, it must be YOU that is the agent, of al qaeda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are not sure they exist yet.  May be an invisible enemy dreamed up to collect war tax by your masters.  I am an agent of the US Constitution that opposes those that seek to usurp it.  Every US citizen is but media and your masters have sought to confuse and distract them from their duty.
Click to expand...

you and the constitution aren't even in the same galaxy


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and since i'm no fucking agent, it must be YOU that is the agent, of al qaeda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not sure they exist yet.  May be an invisible enemy dreamed up to collect war tax by your masters.  I am an agent of the US Constitution that opposes those that seek to usurp it.  Every US citizen is but media and your masters have sought to confuse and distract them from their duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you and the constitution aren't even in the same galaxy
Click to expand...


As usual the reverse is true.  I recognize that guiliani took the WTC documents while the courts protect their hiding which enables the FEMA deception and my Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382 filing at United States District Court makes my duty to the Constitution plainly served and robust.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

You on the other hand, with your act, might fit well into a prison cell in a federal penitentiary Constitutionally filled by due process prosecution for treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not sure they exist yet.  May be an invisible enemy dreamed up to collect war tax by your masters.  I am an agent of the US Constitution that opposes those that seek to usurp it.  Every US citizen is but media and your masters have sought to confuse and distract them from their duty.
> 
> 
> 
> you and the constitution aren't even in the same galaxy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual the reverse is true.  I recognize that guiliani took the WTC documents while the courts protect their hiding which enables the FEMA deception and my Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382 filing at United States District Court makes my duty to the Constitution plainly served and robust.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> You on the other hand, with your act, might fit well into a prison cell in a federal penitentiary Constitutionally filled by due process prosecution for treason.
Click to expand...

go for it, dipshit
you dont even know who i am
LOL
gotta love those internet commandos


----------



## Christophera

I feel that your identity and location can be found by the proper authorities who have interest in prosecuting those who further mispresion of treason.  I feel that IF you continue after a point, they will prosecute you or any the promote the structural misrepresentations of buildings blamed for mass murder then used a justification to conduct war, killing our soldiers and innocent people while destroying the economy.

Continue at your own legal risk.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> I feel that your identity and location can be found by the proper authorities who have interest in prosecuting those who further mispresion of treason.  I feel that IF you continue after a point, they will prosecute you or any the promote the structural misrepresentations of buildings blamed for mass murder then used a justification to conduct war, killing our soldiers and innocent people while destroying the economy.
> 
> Continue at your own legal risk.



What you "feel" is meaningless.

What you SAY is generally just completely wrong, dishonest an/or delusional.

But you keep avoiding one of the BIG problems with your own "logic."

Let's put aside the fact that we all SAW the passenger jets crash into the Twin Towers.  Let's, instead, go along with your insane paranoid delusion -- for the sake of exposing your startling lack of logic.  YOU would have us believe that *some group in our own* *government* (individuals in places of power and authority including -- per your insanity -- the President of the United States and the Vice President) conspired together to commit mass murder of their own fellow citizens (and others) in order to create a _casus belli._ 

If that had any kernel of sensibility to it, then what entity now within the government would go after those of us who bought their cover-story?

Wouldn't you expect them to instead be going after the brilliant minds -- like you -- for endangering their conspiracy?

Best look under your bed tonight, ChrissytoFEARa.  *There, there be monsters!*


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that your identity and location can be found by the proper authorities who have interest in prosecuting those who further mispresion of treason.  I feel that IF you continue after a point, they will prosecute you or any the promote the structural misrepresentations of buildings blamed for mass murder then used a justification to conduct war, killing our soldiers and innocent people while destroying the economy.
> 
> Continue at your own legal risk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you "feel" is meaningless.
Click to expand...


The feelings are based on facts that are filed in a US district court.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

The result will have meaning and I will use it.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that your identity and location can be found by the proper authorities who have interest in prosecuting those who further mispresion of treason.  I feel that IF you continue after a point, they will prosecute you or any the promote the structural misrepresentations of buildings blamed for mass murder then used a justification to conduct war, killing our soldiers and innocent people while destroying the economy.
> 
> Continue at your own legal risk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you "feel" is meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The feelings are based on facts that are filed in a US district court.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> The result will have meaning and I will use it.
Click to expand...



You filed no facts.  You filed an amorphous soemthing or other set of papers.  Contained within those papers are citations to some purported support for you views, but upon closer inspection, nothing you offer as support actually achieves that lofty goal.

Your feelings are nothing but feelings.

Your evidence is ephemera.

There will be no "result" except the dismissal of your lunatic "filing."  I guarantee it.

And you still duck the hard question.  If the gubmint is "in on" the alleged misprision of treason, then why aren't they likely to go after YOU instead of going after those of us who have "bought" their official story?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I feel that your identity and location can be found by the proper authorities who have interest in prosecuting those who further mispresion of treason.  I feel that IF you continue after a point, they will prosecute you or any the promote the structural misrepresentations of buildings blamed for mass murder then used a justification to conduct war, killing our soldiers and innocent people while destroying the economy.
> 
> Continue at your own legal risk.


your feelings are fucking stupid
i fear no legal implications of my calling you a complete fucking moronic retard
the internet is replete with proof you are delusional


----------



## Christophera

Are you trying to say that the structure diagrammed here in the solitary official depiction of the core,







is acceptable to describe this, the core of WTC 2 on 9-11?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Are you trying to say that the structure diagrammed here in the solitary official depiction of the core,
> 
> 
> 
> is acceptable to describe this, the core of WTC 2 on 9-11?


no, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Very good.  Cease misrepresenting the core structure of the towers or referring to those who do so.  Such behavior furthers the interests of treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Very good.  Cease misrepresenting the core structure of the towers or referring to those who do so.  Such behavior furthers the interests of treason.


you are the only one misrepresenting the core structure


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very good.  Cease misrepresenting the core structure of the towers or referring to those who do so.  Such behavior furthers the interests of treason.
> 
> 
> 
> you are the only one misrepresenting the core structure
Click to expand...


No, I represent the concrete core that stood and is seen on 9-11 coming apart and falling  after perhaps standing for a few seconds, always with an empty core area.

The authority of the building spoke 2 days after the tradgedy and provided information identifying a concrete core.

You only have text assertions and misrepresentations of elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".  If they were "core columns" they would hav ethe strength to stand and be seen in the core area and they are not seen.  They did not exist.  Butt plates on the tops of the guide rail support steel (left and right of the central crane) are for fast alignment of support steel between skylobbies where the support steel was re cast into the concrete core walls for the skylobby.






"Core columns" must have  100% deep fillet weld essentially creating one piece.

Doing this made super rigid diaphrams dividing the tower in thirds vertically and shortened the support steel reducing the "bowing" of the steel from compression loads.  This reduced the need for horizontal bracing making elevator and hallway openings possible.

You cannot present the "core structure" without relying on "misrepresentations", I can and do present with independently consistent sources of authority who identify a concrete core.  All your assertions, without evidence, seek to conceal treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very good.  Cease misrepresenting the core structure of the towers or referring to those who do so.  Such behavior furthers the interests of treason.
> 
> 
> 
> you are the only one misrepresenting the core structure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I represent the concrete core that stood and is seen on 9-11 coming apart and falling  after perhaps standing for a few seconds, always with an empty core area.
> 
> The authority of the building spoke 2 days after the tradgedy and provided information identifying a concrete core.
> 
> You only have text assertions and misrepresentations of elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".  If they were "core columns" they would hav ethe strength to stand and be seen in the core area and they are not seen.  They did not exist.  Butt plates on the tops of the guide rail support steel (left and right of the central crane) are for fast alignment of support steel between skylobbies where the support steel was re cast into the concrete core walls for the skylobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Core columns" must have  100% deep fillet weld essentially creating one piece.
> 
> Doing this made super rigid diaphrams dividing the tower in thirds vertically and shortened the support steel reducing the "bowing" of the steel from compression loads.  This reduced the need for horizontal bracing making elevator and hallway openings possible.
> 
> You cannot present the "core structure" without relying on "misrepresentations", I can and do present with independently consistent sources of authority who identify a concrete core.  All your assertions, without evidence, seek to conceal treason.
Click to expand...

more total lunacy


----------



## Christophera

Null post agent.

What I posted explains why this is at the height it was.






That is the 1st skylobby, or a floor below, also the main floor for mechanical etcetera, the heaviest floor in many ways meaning the concrete below it was much thicker than that which had been above.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Null post agent.
> 
> What I posted explains why this is at the height it was.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the 1st skylobby, or a floor below, also the main floor for mechanical etcetera, the heaviest floor in many ways meaning the concrete below it was much thicker than that which had been above.


^^null post dipshit


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Null post agent.
> 
> What I posted explains why this is at the height it was.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the 1st skylobby, or a floor below, also the main floor for mechanical etcetera, the heaviest floor in many ways meaning the concrete below it was much thicker than that which had been above.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^null post dipshit
Click to expand...



The perpetrators wish it was.  I made a valid point relating to the image you removed with your disinformation.  Disallowing reasoning.  Cognitive infiltration working to conceal treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Null post agent.
> 
> What I posted explains why this is at the height it was.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the 1st skylobby, or a floor below, also the main floor for mechanical etcetera, the heaviest floor in many ways meaning the concrete below it was much thicker than that which had been above.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^null post dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators wish it was.  I made a valid point relating to the image you removed with your disinformation.  Disallowing reasoning.  Cognitive infiltration working to conceal treason.
Click to expand...

^^ null post dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Null post agent.
> 
> What I posted explains why this is at the height it was.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the 1st skylobby, or a floor below, also the main floor for mechanical etcetera, the heaviest floor in many ways meaning the concrete below it was much thicker than that which had been above.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^null post dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators wish it was.  I made a valid point relating to the image you removed with your disinformation.  Disallowing reasoning.  Cognitive infiltration working to conceal treason.
Click to expand...


the perpetrators are the 19 muslim hijackers.

you have yet to show a picture of any concrete core.


----------



## sparky

> What do you believe will come of your filing?



absolutely nothing, even if it _does_ have some validity.....


----------



## Christophera

All this support for treason is disgusting.  Whatever happens, you'll learn nothing until it is too late.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> All this support for treason is disgusting.  Whatever happens, you'll learn nothing until it is too late.



the only treasonous person on this board is you. you blame americans for 9/11 instead of the muslim terrorists that actually committed the horrible act.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this support for treason is disgusting.  Whatever happens, you'll learn nothing until it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only treasonous person on this board is you. you blame americans for 9/11 instead of the muslim terrorists that actually committed the horrible act.
Click to expand...


You said Americans, obviously you have a much lower standard if ou think Americans would do that.  INFILTRATORS would do that and they would have you refusing to use; reason, law, evidence, common sense, common decency and whatever else was needed to conceal treason.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this support for treason is disgusting.  Whatever happens, you'll learn nothing until it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only treasonous person on this board is you. you blame americans for 9/11 instead of the muslim terrorists that actually committed the horrible act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said Americans, obviously you have a much lower standard if ou think Americans would do that.  INFILTRATORS would do that and they would have you refusing to use; reason, law, evidence, common sense, common decency and whatever else was needed to conceal treason.
Click to expand...



ok... just come out and tell us who you think is responsible. because you arent making any sense to those of us that live in the real world.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this support for treason is disgusting.  Whatever happens, you'll learn nothing until it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only treasonous person on this board is you. you blame americans for 9/11 instead of the muslim terrorists that actually committed the horrible act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said Americans, obviously you have a much lower standard if ou think Americans would do that.  INFILTRATORS would do that and they would have you refusing to use; reason, law, evidence, common sense, common decency and whatever else was needed to conceal treason.
Click to expand...

why is it you never NAME these so called "infiltrators"


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only treasonous person on this board is you. you blame americans for 9/11 instead of the muslim terrorists that actually committed the horrible act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said Americans, obviously you have a much lower standard if ou think Americans would do that.  INFILTRATORS would do that and they would have you refusing to use; reason, law, evidence, common sense, common decency and whatever else was needed to conceal treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why is it you never NAME these so called "infiltrators"
Click to expand...

Why is it you never reasonably describe what this is if not a concrete core?







Stop trying to change the subject.  Where's the evidence from 9-11 for the steel core columns.


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only treasonous person on this board is you. you blame americans for 9/11 instead of the muslim terrorists that actually committed the horrible act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said Americans, obviously you have a much lower standard if ou think Americans would do that.  INFILTRATORS would do that and they would have you refusing to use; reason, law, evidence, common sense, common decency and whatever else was needed to conceal treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why is it you never NAME these so called "infiltrators"
Click to expand...


because he is a paranoid schizophrenic. 


_Goertzel says the new study provides an intriguing but partial look at the inner workings of conspiracy thinking. Such convictions critically depend on what he calls selective skepticism. Conspiracy believers are highly doubtful about information from the government or other sources they consider suspect. But, without criticism, believers accept any source that supports their preconceived views, he says.

*Arguments advanced by conspiracy theorists tell you more about the believer than about the event,* Goertzel says._
The Inner Worlds Of Conspiracy Believers - Science News


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said Americans, obviously you have a much lower standard if ou think Americans would do that.  INFILTRATORS would do that and they would have you refusing to use; reason, law, evidence, common sense, common decency and whatever else was needed to conceal treason.
> 
> 
> 
> why is it you never NAME these so called "infiltrators"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it you never reasonably describe what this is if not a concrete core?
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to change the subject.  Where's the evidence from 9-11 for the steel core columns.
Click to expand...

you lie yet again
i have told you what that was on SEVERAL occasions
it is the steel core with the gypsum wall planks and a dust cloud around it

and YOU brought up the "infiltrators" yet you never NAME them
that IS on topic, dipshit


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said Americans, obviously you have a much lower standard if ou think Americans would do that.  INFILTRATORS would do that and they would have you refusing to use; reason, law, evidence, common sense, common decency and whatever else was needed to conceal treason.
> 
> 
> 
> why is it you never NAME these so called "infiltrators"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because he is a paranoid schizophrenic.
> 
> 
> _Goertzel says the new study provides an intriguing but partial look at the inner workings of conspiracy thinking. Such convictions critically depend on what he calls selective skepticism. Conspiracy believers are highly doubtful about information from the government or other sources they consider suspect. But, without criticism, believers accept any source that supports their preconceived views, he says.
> 
> *Arguments advanced by conspiracy theorists tell you more about the believer than about the event,* Goertzel says._
> The Inner Worlds Of Conspiracy Believers - Science News
Click to expand...

well, HE must be in on it too

maybe he will be one of the "infiltrators" when Christopher A Brown(AKA the dipshit) gets around to actually naming them


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said Americans, obviously you have a much lower standard if ou think Americans would do that.  INFILTRATORS would do that and they would have you refusing to use; reason, law, evidence, common sense, common decency and whatever else was needed to conceal treason.
> 
> 
> 
> why is it you never NAME these so called "infiltrators"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it you never reasonably describe what this is if not a concrete core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to change the subject.  Where's the evidence from 9-11 for the steel core columns.
Click to expand...


we describe it to you all the time. where is your proof that its concrete? are we supposed to simply take your word for it?

here is the same object from the other side with light shining on it, jackass. doesnt look like concrete!!!


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is it you never NAME these so called "infiltrators"
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it you never reasonably describe what this is if not a concrete core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to change the subject.  Where's the evidence from 9-11 for the steel core columns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lie yet again
> i have told you what that was on SEVERAL occasions
> it is the steel core with the gypsum wall planks and a dust cloud around it
> 
> and YOU brought up the "infiltrators" yet you never NAME them
> that IS on topic, dipshit
Click to expand...


You are suggesting that gypsum can uniformly survive the hundreds of thousands of tons of heavy strcutural steel falling over it.  That is not reasonable.  That the core is concrete like the engineer says it is, is reasonable.

Robertson in Newsweek

I bring up the infiltrators when you misrepresent who I think destroyed the towers.   You present that I say the government did it.   You lie.  I say the infiltrators did it.

But you serve them so cannot recognize them.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You are suggesting that gypsum can uniformly survive the hundreds of thousands of tons of heavy strcutural steel falling over it.  That is not reasonable.  That the core is concrete like the engineer says it is, is reasonable.
> 
> Robertson in Newsweek
> 
> I bring up the infiltrators when you misrepresent who I think destroyed the towers.   You present that I say the government did it.   You lie.  I say the infiltrators did it.
> 
> But you serve them so cannot recognize them.



it doesnt survive, jackass.

again you lie and say robertson said something that he did not.

who are the "infiltrators"?? are they the seven dwarfs?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it you never reasonably describe what this is if not a concrete core?
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to change the subject.  Where's the evidence from 9-11 for the steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> you lie yet again
> i have told you what that was on SEVERAL occasions
> it is the steel core with the gypsum wall planks and a dust cloud around it
> 
> and YOU brought up the "infiltrators" yet you never NAME them
> that IS on topic, dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are suggesting that gypsum can uniformly survive the hundreds of thousands of tons of heavy strcutural steel falling over it.  That is not reasonable.  That the core is concrete like the engineer says it is, is reasonable.
> 
> Robertson in Newsweek
> 
> I bring up the infiltrators when you misrepresent who I think destroyed the towers.   You present that I say the government did it.   You lie.  I say the infiltrators did it.
> 
> But you serve them so cannot recognize them.
Click to expand...

not only CAN it, it DID
the photos have been shown to you before, you just continue to LIE
Robertson NEVER said what you claim, the stupid reporter stated something they had no proof to back up
the story has been pulled from the original site because it was in ERROR


----------



## sparky

I really can't see where all this is going here.  This is like the JFK deal that never dies, there's always some new little bit of info that gets beat around and dies out after a while.

If there's any conspiracy or treason to 9/11, it's got more to do with _why_ the terrorists chose to hit the heart of our fiscal community, and what _we've_ done about it since then

THAT isn't outlandish to me, especially since we have an Administration full of Goldma Sach's allumni, and a Congress who takes it's marching orders from wall street.


----------



## Christophera

sparky said:


> I really can't see where all this is going here.



The perpetrators would like that.

Disinfo central here now.


----------



## Fizz

sparky said:


> I really can't see where all this is going here.  This is like the JFK deal that never dies, there's always some new little bit of info that gets beat around and dies out after a while.
> 
> If there's any conspiracy or treason to 9/11, it's got more to do with _why_ the terrorists chose to hit the heart of our fiscal community, and what _we've_ done about it since then
> 
> THAT isn't outlandish to me, especially since we have an Administration full of Goldma Sach's allumni, and a Congress who takes it's marching orders from wall street.



sorry sparky, if you dont agree with chris's concrete core hoax then you are a super secret government agent.


----------



## eots

In your .._the man who met atta dreams _you are a super secret agent..but in reality you could well be a paid Internet troll..its not like such agents don't exist that is no secret and this is a likely place to encounter such an indivdual...just sayin


----------



## sparky

> sorry sparky, if you dont agree with chris's concrete core hoax then you are a super secret government agent.



for the sake of debate, let's say i'm nuetral on it all, and claim that the people that would like to_ 'out' _or otherwise _'reveal'_ what they feel are the dirty secrets of 9/11 have been going down the wrong road since day one.

the old political addage is _follow the money_, correct?  well then why aren't we doing that then?

for starters, i mentioned the terrorists targeting the fiscal heart of our country.  At least that is what we can say is the _primary_ function of the TT's

If they had merely wished for a body count, i would think _any_ crowded statium , or nuke plant would have served their purpose far better.  If they had wished for some sort of symbolic statement, why _not _the statue of liberty?

This _'crazed islamic fundamentalism'_ never did really address a war that's gone on for a decade, sorry.  Although i'm sure they exist, they are of no more or less an influence than our own abortion clininc bombing Christians here.

Imho, they wished to hit the _corporate elements_ that make us tick here.

So does it make sense that, in doing so, the corporatism that we have intertwinned with our foriegn policy(s) worldwide (with Dubai for instance) have_ pissed them off _and made them feel_ oppressed _enough to act as they did?

Seems that would be more in step with traditional terrorist activities worldwide, wouldn't it?

So when W claimed _'they hate us for our freedoms'_, he wasn't really all that off in his remark because they_ do hate us for our freedom to negotiate corporatism in the 3rd world to OUR benefit_ , which is exactly what's gone down in the House of Saud's oligrahcy for two generations since FDR swung the oil for military deal.

You see, we _do_ have a history, and within that history that goes back _generations_, we _do _have oppressive elements in their eyes.  Now i don't believe that justifies in any way the actions of 9/11, but i do think it bears scrutiny because when the root of many of our problems goes unaddressed it _manifests_ in conspiracy theories

Imho, your answer(s) to many of the CT's i read lies there.

~S~


----------



## Christophera

sparky said:


> sorry sparky, if you dont agree with chris's concrete core hoax then you are a super secret government agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the sake of debate, let's say i'm nuetral on it all, and claim that the people that would like to_ 'out' _or otherwise _'reveal'_ what they feel are the dirty secrets of 9/11 have been going down the wrong road since day one.
> 
> the old political addage is _follow the money_, correct?  well then why aren't we doing that then?
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


In the predicament of unlawful, infiltrated government and society, none of the logical paths are open and functional.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry sparky, if you dont agree with chris's concrete core hoax then you are a super secret government agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the sake of debate, let's say i'm nuetral on it all, and claim that the people that would like to_ 'out' _or otherwise _'reveal'_ what they feel are the dirty secrets of 9/11 have been going down the wrong road since day one.
> 
> the old political addage is _follow the money_, correct?  well then why aren't we doing that then?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the predicament of unlawful, infiltrated government and society, none of the logical paths are open and functional.
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the sake of debate, let's say i'm nuetral on it all, and claim that the people that would like to_ 'out' _or otherwise _'reveal'_ what they feel are the dirty secrets of 9/11 have been going down the wrong road since day one.
> 
> the old political addage is _follow the money_, correct?  well then why aren't we doing that then?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the predicament of unlawful, infiltrated government and society, none of the logical paths are open and functional.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The perpetrators would appreciate that.  it serves their infiltrations or removal of the Constitution and treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the predicament of unlawful, infiltrated government and society, none of the logical paths are open and functional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would appreciate that.  it serves their infiltrations or removal of the Constitution and treason.
Click to expand...

damn, you just keep proving what a fucking clown you are


----------



## slackjawed

I am still hoping you let me know when your filing comes to court Chris. I was in no way kidding when I said I would drive to LA to be there in person. I would love to see the arguments before the court, and to a lesser extent, meet you in person.
I would be the guy in the Cowboy hat and big belt buckle that would buy you lunch during the recess.
If you insisted on having me arrested as a 'party to treason', then you would just miss out on a free lunch.
That said, do you see the arguments on here as practice for the court? Or, do the arguments on here hurt your case?
Do you think the court will hear your case?

Just trying to get back to the topic of the thread...........


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry sparky, if you dont agree with chris's concrete core hoax then you are a super secret government agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the sake of debate, let's say i'm nuetral on it all, and claim that the people that would like to_ 'out' _or otherwise _'reveal'_ what they feel are the dirty secrets of 9/11 have been going down the wrong road since day one.
> 
> the old political addage is _follow the money_, correct?  well then why aren't we doing that then?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the predicament of unlawful, infiltrated government and society, none of the logical paths are open and functional.
Click to expand...


Is this the excuse that you have reserved for when the court declines to hear your case?
sounds like it......


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would appreciate that.  it serves their infiltrations or removal of the Constitution and treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn, you just keep proving what a fucking clown you are
Click to expand...


want to read something really funny?

chris says he can reduce health care costs by 60 to 80 percent, save 50% on law enforcement costs and save the state of california 40 billion dollars over 20 years.
voter opportunity

...and here is some more delusional ranting:
Order of Knights

and a letter to the FBI about illegal use of hypnosis:
constructive notice

(this stuff is too funny not to share)


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would appreciate that.  it serves their infiltrations or removal of the Constitution and treason.
> 
> 
> 
> damn, you just keep proving what a fucking clown you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> want to read something really funny?
> 
> chris says he can reduce health care costs by 60 to 80 percent, save 50% on law enforcement costs and save the state of california 40 billion dollars over 20 years.
> voter opportunity
> 
> ...and here is some more delusional ranting:
> Order of Knights
> 
> and a letter to the FBI about illegal use of hypnosis:
> constructive notice
> 
> (this stuff is too funny not to share)
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Christophera

People concealing treason will say anything, that is clear.  Of course they have no evidence to show that treason has not been commited, so they simply work to create a fake environment either working to change the subject or ridicule the notion of treason.

Of course the families of victims know something is very wrong.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> People concealing treason will say anything, that is clear.  Of course they have no evidence to show that treason has not been commited, so they simply work to create a fake environment either working to change the subject or ridicule the notion of treason.
> 
> Of course the families of victims know something is very wrong.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> People concealing treason will say anything, that is clear.  Of course they *have no evidence to show that treason has not been commited*, so they simply work to create a fake environment either working to change the subject or ridicule the notion of treason.
> 
> Of course the families of victims know something is very wrong.


that isnt how it works, dipshit
YOU have to prove treason has been done
and you havent, and you CANT

you seriously need professional help


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> People concealing treason will say anything, that is clear.  Of course they *have no evidence to show that treason has not been commited*, so they simply work to create a fake environment either working to change the subject or ridicule the notion of treason.
> 
> Of course the families of victims know something is very wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> that isnt how it works, dipshit
> YOU have to prove treason has been done
> and you havent, and you CANT
> 
> you seriously need professional help
Click to expand...


The treason is proven as it is comprised of the common knowledge acts that secret methods of murder enabled.  The FEMA deception enabling secret methods of mass murder is proven in the disclosure filing.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

Your continued efforsts, without evidence or reason, to conceal the methods of mass murder only shows your level of support for treason.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> People concealing treason will say anything, that is clear.  Of course they *have no evidence to show that treason has not been commited*, so they simply work to create a fake environment either working to change the subject or ridicule the notion of treason.
> 
> Of course the families of victims know something is very wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> that isnt how it works, dipshit
> YOU have to prove treason has been done
> and you havent, and you CANT
> 
> you seriously need professional help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The treason is proven as it is comprised of the common knowledge acts that secret methods of murder enabled.  The FEMA deception enabling secret methods of mass murder is proven in the disclosure filing.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> Your continued efforsts, without evidence or reason, to conceal the methods of mass murder only shows your level of support for treason.
Click to expand...


you filing papers is not proof.

you can file papers saying giant marshmellow men have taken over our nuclear arsenal. it doesnt mean its true, jackass.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> People concealing treason will say anything, that is clear.  Of course they *have no evidence to show that treason has not been commited*, so they simply work to create a fake environment either working to change the subject or ridicule the notion of treason.
> 
> Of course the families of victims know something is very wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> that isnt how it works, dipshit
> YOU have to prove treason has been done
> and you havent, and you CANT
> 
> you seriously need professional help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The treason is proven as it is comprised of the common knowledge acts that secret methods of murder enabled.  The FEMA deception enabling secret methods of mass murder is proven in the disclosure filing.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> Your continued efforsts, without evidence or reason, to conceal the methods of mass murder only shows your level of support for treason.
Click to expand...

your efforts to post complete BULLSHIT prove you are quite INSANE


----------



## Christophera

I've not just filed papers, I've filed proof.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

This is not a matter of insanity it is a matter of criminality and treason.  None of you agents have evidence and are attempting to support treasonous deception without it. 

Simply with your collusion you are commiting misprision of treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I've not just filed papers, I've filed proof.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> This is not a matter of insanity it is a matter of crimnality and treason.  None of you agents have evidence and are attempting to support treasonous deception without it.
> 
> Simply with your collusion you are commiting misprision of treason.


you are so insane, you cant tell you are insane yourself
thats why i keep telling you to seek out professional help


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I've not just filed papers, I've filed proof.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> This is not a matter of insanity it is a matter of crimnality and treason.  None of you agents have evidence and are attempting to support treasonous deception without it.
> 
> Simply with your collusion you are commiting misprision of treason.



you didnt file any proof because you have none. all you have are delusions. your cries of treason are insane.


----------



## Christophera

The reverse of what agents say is usually true, meaning this is is evidence, 






of a concrete core, I'm an American defending the Constitution and you are criminal.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The reverse of what agents say is usually true, meaning this is is evidence,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of a concrete core, I'm an American defending the Constitution and you are criminal.



you arent defending the constitution. you are abusing the legal system. you have no evidence of a concrete core. the picture you just posted is of the steel core with gypsum walls collapsing. you've already been shown a picture of the same structure from the other side.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reverse of what agents say is usually true, meaning this is is evidence,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of a concrete core, I'm an American defending the Constitution and you are criminal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you arent defending the constitution. you are abusing the legal system.
Click to expand...


You have the judges in the family law court,

SB.Superior Court case 209449, Declaration of Colleen Sterne, January 17, 2008

who file erroneous declarations, and clerks refuse to stamp mot confused with my filing proving treasonous concealment of information needed to make a proper due process determination of cause of death.



Fizz said:


> you have no evidence of a concrete core. the picture you just posted is of the steel core with gypsum walls collapsing.
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you've already been shown a picture of the same structure from the other side.
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reverse of what agents say is usually true, meaning this is is evidence,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of a concrete core, I'm an American defending the Constitution and you are criminal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you arent defending the constitution. you are abusing the legal system.
Click to expand...


You have the judges in the family law court,

SB.Superior Court case 209449, Declaration of Colleen Sterne, January 17, 2008

who file erroneous declarations, and clerks refuse to stamp motions to strike errors,
http://algoxy.com/law/nojustice3/famlaw/famfaces/209449mot.strik.dec.face1.jpg

confused with my filing proving treasonous concealment of information needed to make a proper due process determination of cause of death.



Fizz said:


> you have no evidence of a concrete core. the picture you just posted is of the steel core with gypsum walls collapsing.



You can see a 3/4 piece thick piece of gypsum at 7,500 feet?  Where are the steel core columns the gypsum must be fastened to?



Fizz said:


> you've already been shown a picture of the same structure from the other side.



And the picture was seconds earlier where the steel interior box columns of the inner framed wall still surounded the concrete core.  Why didn't you post the images again?

Probably because it also shows concrete exploding through the framework of interior box columns.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reverse of what agents say is usually true, meaning this is is evidence,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of a concrete core, I'm an American defending the Constitution and you are criminal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you arent defending the constitution. you are abusing the legal system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have the judges in the family law court,
> 
> SB.Superior Court case 209449, Declaration of Colleen Sterne, January 17, 2008
> 
> who file erroneous declarations, and clerks refuse to stamp motions to strike errors,
> http://algoxy.com/law/nojustice3/famlaw/famfaces/209449mot.strik.dec.face1.jpg
> 
> confused with my filing proving treasonous concealment of information needed to make a proper due process determination of cause of death.
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have no evidence of a concrete core. the picture you just posted is of the steel core with gypsum walls collapsing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can see a 3/4 piece thick piece of gypsum at 7,500 feet?  Where are the steel core columns the gypsum must be fastened to?
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you've already been shown a picture of the same structure from the other side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the picture was seconds earlier where the steel interior box columns of the inner framed wall still surounded the concrete core.  Why didn't you post the images again?
> 
> Probably because it also show concrete exploding through the framework of interior box columns.
Click to expand...



it doesnt show exploding concrete. there is no concrete. 

whats with the 3/4 inch comment? tell us what the height and width are along with how thick it is, jackass.. 

did you pay your court ordered child support of $30,000 yet?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you arent defending the constitution. you are abusing the legal system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the judges in the family law court,
> 
> SB.Superior Court case 209449, Declaration of Colleen Sterne, January 17, 2008
> 
> who file erroneous declarations, and clerks refuse to stamp motions to strike errors,
> http://algoxy.com/law/nojustice3/famlaw/famfaces/209449mot.strik.dec.face1.jpg
> 
> confused with my filing proving treasonous concealment of information needed to make a proper due process determination of cause of death.
> 
> 
> 
> You can see a 3/4 piece thick piece of gypsum at 7,500 feet?  Where are the steel core columns the gypsum must be fastened to?
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you've already been shown a picture of the same structure from the other side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the picture was seconds earlier where the steel interior box columns of the inner framed wall still surounded the concrete core.  Why didn't you post the images again?
> 
> Probably because it also show concrete exploding through the framework of interior box columns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it doesnt show exploding concrete. there is no concrete.
> 
> whats with the 3/4 inch comment? tell us what the height and width are along with how thick it is, jackass..
> 
> did you pay your court ordered child support of $30,000 yet?
Click to expand...


What is proven is that you've shown no steel core columns on 9-11.  What is proven is there was concrete because we see it left of the spire, and interior box columns outside the core.

Gypsum maximums are 6x10x3/4" from what I remember.






Americans have lost all right to common law estoppel, meaning government can fail in its duty and there is no consideration for the impacts.

http://algoxy.com/law/nojustice3/famlaw/209449.not.mot.quash.html


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> * * * *
> 
> Americans have lost all right to *common law estoppel*, meaning government can fail in its duty and there is no consideration for the impacts.
> 
> SB.Superior Court case 209449, Child Support, Motion to Quash Contempt





Oh.  Of course.  That's what "common law estoppel" means!





EXCEPT, wait:  no.  That's not what it means at all.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have the judges in the family law court,
> 
> SB.Superior Court case 209449, Declaration of Colleen Sterne, January 17, 2008
> 
> who file erroneous declarations, and clerks refuse to stamp motions to strike errors,
> http://algoxy.com/law/nojustice3/famlaw/famfaces/209449mot.strik.dec.face1.jpg
> 
> confused with my filing proving treasonous concealment of information needed to make a proper due process determination of cause of death.
> 
> 
> 
> You can see a 3/4 piece thick piece of gypsum at 7,500 feet?  Where are the steel core columns the gypsum must be fastened to?
> 
> 
> 
> And the picture was seconds earlier where the steel interior box columns of the inner framed wall still surounded the concrete core.  Why didn't you post the images again?
> 
> Probably because it also show concrete exploding through the framework of interior box columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it doesnt show exploding concrete. there is no concrete.
> 
> whats with the 3/4 inch comment? tell us what the height and width are along with how thick it is, jackass..
> 
> did you pay your court ordered child support of $30,000 yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is proven is that you've shown no steel core columns on 9-11.  What is proven is there was concrete because we see it left of the spire, and interior box columns outside the core.
> 
> Gypsum maximums are 6x10x3/4" from what I remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans have lost all right to common law estoppel, meaning government can fail in its duty and there is no consideration for the impacts.
> 
> SB.Superior Court case 209449, Child Support, Motion to Quash Contempt
Click to expand...


those are steel core columns on 9/11 right there in your picture. thanks for posting it.

so your claim is that you can not see something 6 foot by 10 foot from 7,500 feet away? and you were being obtuse by claiming you couldnt see them because they were 3/4 inch thick?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it doesnt show exploding concrete. there is no concrete.
> 
> whats with the 3/4 inch comment? tell us what the height and width are along with how thick it is, jackass..
> 
> did you pay your court ordered child support of $30,000 yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is proven is that you've shown no steel core columns on 9-11.  What is proven is there was concrete because we see it left of the spire, and interior box columns outside the core.
> 
> Gypsum maximums are 6x10x3/4" from what I remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans have lost all right to common law estoppel, meaning government can fail in its duty and there is no consideration for the impacts.
> 
> SB.Superior Court case 209449, Child Support, Motion to Quash Contempt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> those are steel core columns on 9/11 right there in your picture. thanks for posting it.
Click to expand...


Those columns are outside of the core.  Pretending you don't know what you are looking at will not be accpetable.  Your behavior is unreasonable in view of acts of treason alleged and are supporting that treason.

No, I tricked you into admitting that the holes that the 6x10's 3/4 gypsum would have should be seen.  It was necessary to get you to admit what you were describing is standing 400 feet, uniformly seen AFTER hundreds of thousands of tons of steel and concrete have crashed over it.

Agents sometimes cannot make sense and that is okay with their masters.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is proven is that you've shown no steel core columns on 9-11.  What is proven is there was concrete because we see it left of the spire, and interior box columns outside the core.
> 
> Gypsum maximums are 6x10x3/4" from what I remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans have lost all right to common law estoppel, meaning government can fail in its duty and there is no consideration for the impacts.
> 
> SB.Superior Court case 209449, Child Support, Motion to Quash Contempt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those are steel core columns on 9/11 right there in your picture. thanks for posting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those columns are outside of the core.
Click to expand...

proof please. they are not outside the core. they ARE the core. the only columns outside the core are the exterior walls.



Christophera said:


> Pretending you don't know what you are looking at will not be accpetable.  Your behavior is unreasonable in view of acts of treason alleged and are supporting that treason.
> 
> No, I tricked you into admitting that the holes that the 6x10's 3/4 gypsum would have should be seen.


is this in english? it looks like english but it doesnt make any sense. what is "would have should be seen"?? 



Christophera said:


> It was necessary to get you to admit what you were describing is standing 400 feet, uniformly seen AFTER hundreds of thousands of tons of steel and concrete have crashed over it.
> 
> Agents sometimes cannot make sense and that is okay with their masters.


there is nothing standing 400 foot. there is the core crashing to the ground with the rest of the building.


----------



## Christophera

The perpetrating infiltrators would want you to pretend you did not understand how you are exposed in assisting with their treason by concealment.  Your obsfucation, manipulation and deception are very evident so your role is clear.

The spire is outside the NW corner of the core area.  ALL perimeter walls are long gone.






The spire, on the right is outside the corner of the core.  On the left is the concrete core wall.






The is the opposite end of the core a few seconds earlier.






You are proven wrong again.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The perpetrating infiltrators would want you to pretend you did not understand how you are exposed in assisting with their treason by concealment.  Your obsfucation, manipulation and deception are very evident so your role is clear.
> 
> The spire is outside the NW corner of the core area.  ALL perimeter walls are long gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spire, on the right is outside the corner of the core.  On the left is the concrete core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> The is the opposite end of the core a few seconds earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> You are proven wrong again.


hey dipshit
was the WTC towers 3 dimensional or 2?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrating infiltrators would want you to pretend you did not understand how you are exposed in assisting with their treason by concealment.  Your obsfucation, manipulation and deception are very evident so your role is clear.
> 
> The spire is outside the NW corner of the core area.  ALL perimeter walls are long gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spire, on the right is outside the corner of the core.  On the left is the concrete core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> The is the opposite end of the core a few seconds earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> You are proven wrong again.
> 
> 
> 
> hey dipshit
> was the WTC towers 3 dimensional or 2?
Click to expand...


You need to show another spire for that argument to work bonehead.

There is only one and it is outside the massive concrete wall shown


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrating infiltrators would want you to pretend you did not understand how you are exposed in assisting with their treason by concealment.  Your obsfucation, manipulation and deception are very evident so your role is clear.
> 
> The spire is outside the NW corner of the core area.  ALL perimeter walls are long gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spire, on the right is outside the corner of the core.  On the left is the concrete core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> The is the opposite end of the core a few seconds earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> You are proven wrong again.
> 
> 
> 
> hey dipshit
> was the WTC towers 3 dimensional or 2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to show another spire for that argument to work bonehead.
> 
> There is only one and it is outside the massive concrete wall shown
Click to expand...


there are only columns in two places. there are outer wall columns and core columns. your picture isnt showing outer wall columns. it is showing core columns. the only columns outside the core area are the exterior wall columns.

there is no concrete core.


----------



## Fizz

oh. and that picture is photoshopped!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> oh. and that picture is photoshopped!!



Of course it is nummy, it is a superimposition.  It is supposed to be.  And it proves that the spire is at the NW corner and no perimeter walls stand while the other one,


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh. and that picture is photoshopped!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is nummy, it is a superimposition.  It is supposed to be.  And it proves that the spire is at the NW corner and no perimeter walls stand while the other one,
Click to expand...

i know this, it sure the fuck aint concrete


----------



## Fizz

hey chris. why wont you answer this question?

you claim these are "elevator guide rail supports"!!!

where are the elevator guide rails?....

WHERE ARE THE FUCKING ELEVATORS?!!!

WHERE IS YOUR CONCRETE CORE?!!!


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh. and that picture is photoshopped!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is nummy, it is a superimposition.  It is supposed to be.  And it proves that the spire is at the NW corner and no perimeter walls stand while the other one,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know this, it sure the fuck aint concrete
Click to expand...


It cannot be anything else and the buildings engineer identified concrete on September 13, 2001 to Newsweek magazine.

No text lies about email from Robertson or LERA because Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 also identifies a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is nummy, it is a superimposition.  It is supposed to be.  And it proves that the spire is at the NW corner and no perimeter walls stand while the other one,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know this, it sure the fuck aint concrete
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It cannot be anything else and the buildings engineer identified concrete on September 13, 2001 to Newsweek magazine.
> 
> No text lies about email from Robertson or LERA because Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 also identifies a concrete core.
Click to expand...

why do you continue to fucking lie??????

are you that much of a pathethic dipshit?


----------



## Christophera

Clearly you are a pathetic traitor that cannot admit that images don't lie, (unless pshopped by gumjob) and cannot admit that the buildings engineer identified a concrete core..

When you fail to recognize the violation of law by guiliani took the WTC documents while the courts protect their hiding, it is clear who you are working for.  The enemies of the Constitution.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Clearly you are a pathetic traitor that cannot admit that images don't lie, (unless pshopped by gumjob) and cannot admit that the buildings engineer identified a concrete core..
> 
> When you fail to recognize the violation of law by guiliani took the WTC documents while the courts protect their hiding, it is clear who you are working for.  The enemies of the Constitution.



hey chris. why wont you answer this question?

you claim these are "elevator guide rail supports"!!!

where are the elevator guide rails?....

WHERE ARE THE FUCKING ELEVATORS?!!!

WHERE IS YOUR CONCRETE CORE?!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Clearly you are a pathetic traitor that cannot admit that images don't lie, (unless pshopped by gumjob) and cannot admit that the buildings engineer identified a concrete core..
> 
> When you fail to recognize the violation of law by guiliani took the WTC documents while the courts protect their hiding, it is clear who you are working for.  The enemies of the Constitution.


i hope that if your "filing" ever gets seen by a judge, that the judge locks you up for psychiatric evaluation


----------



## Christophera

The judge has seen it so these exchanges are monitored, meaning your behavior supporting treason is being documented.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> WHERE IS YOUR CONCRETE CORE?!!!



Where on a map is your picture is taken?

The core is above ground.






You have totally failed to show steel core columns in the core area ANYWHERE on 9-11.  All the agents have.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE IS YOUR CONCRETE CORE?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where on a map *is your picture is* taken?
Click to expand...


What *was* your _original_ language *was*?


----------



## Christophera

Okay, so you have no idea where the picture was taken.  Typical.

Treasonous, unaccountable behavior.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The judge has seen it so these exchanges are monitored, meaning your behavior supporting treason is being documented.


you lying sack of shit


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Okay, so you have no idea where the picture was taken.  Typical.
> 
> Treasonous, unaccountable behavior.


actually, i do know where and when it was taken, dipshit
that YOU don't is telling


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The judge has seen it so these exchanges are monitored, meaning your behavior supporting treason is being documented.



absolute proof you are a paranoid schizophrenic.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE IS YOUR CONCRETE CORE?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where on a map is your picture is taken?
> 
> The core is above ground.
> 
> You have totally failed to show steel core columns in the core area ANYWHERE on 9-11.  All the agents have.
Click to expand...


you have totally failed to recognize what is right in front of your goofy face. you show the steel core columns of the core all the time. you simply claim they are something else with no facts to back that up.

the picture was taken by the ATF in the north tower at the site of the 1993 bombing.

are you now claiming that the core does not go down to the foundation and starts above ground?!!! 

oh, here's a map to the WTC you seem to need.....
Google Maps


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE IS YOUR CONCRETE CORE?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where on a map is your picture is taken?
> 
> The core is above ground.
> 
> You have totally failed to show steel core columns in the core area ANYWHERE on 9-11.  All the agents have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have totally failed to recognize what is right in front of your goofy face. you show the steel core columns of the core all the time. you simply claim they are something else with no facts to back that up.
Click to expand...


You lie, and you know it.  These are all independent authorities.  The reverse of what agents say is true.

Robertson in Newsweek

Oxford University

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where on a map is your picture is taken?
> 
> The core is above ground.
> 
> You have totally failed to show steel core columns in the core area ANYWHERE on 9-11.  All the agents have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have totally failed to recognize what is right in front of your goofy face. you show the steel core columns of the core all the time. you simply claim they are something else with no facts to back that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lie, and you know it.  These are all independent authorities.  The reverse of what agents say is true.
> 
> Robertson in Newsweek
> 
> Oxford University
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
Click to expand...

the first link was NOT Robertson's words, it was the stupid reporter
the second you misuse because it didnt talk about the actual structure of the WTC, just used it as an example of a skyscraper
the third, he is just plain out WRONG


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have totally failed to recognize what is right in front of your goofy face. you show the steel core columns of the core all the time. you simply claim they are something else with no facts to back that up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lie, and you know it.  These are all independent authorities.  The reverse of what agents say is true.
> 
> Robertson in Newsweek
> 
> Oxford University
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the first link was NOT Robertson's words, it was the stupid reporter
> the second you misuse because it didnt talk about the actual structure of the WTC, just used it as an example of a skyscraper
> the third, he is just plain out WRONG
Click to expand...


Those objections are not realistic when you cannot produce an image from 9-11 showing the steel core columns in the core area.

*Modern skyscrapers such as the World Trade Center, New York, have steel and concrete, hull and core structures"*

You can't reasonbly distort that entence into saying anything but what it does say.  Specifically the World Trade Center has a "steel hull and concrete core", to sequence the reference respectively.






*Your misprision of felony and treason fails.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lie, and you know it.  These are all independent authorities.  The reverse of what agents say is true.
> 
> Robertson in Newsweek
> 
> Oxford University
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> 
> 
> the first link was NOT Robertson's words, it was the stupid reporter
> the second you misuse because it didnt talk about the actual structure of the WTC, just used it as an example of a skyscraper
> the third, he is just plain out WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those objections are not realistic when you cannot produce an image from 9-11 showing the steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> *Modern skyscrapers such as the World Trade Center, New York, have steel and concrete, hull and core structures"*
> 
> You can't reasonbly distort that entence into saying anything but what it does say.  Specifically the World Trade Center has a "steel hull and concrete core", to sequence the reference respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> *Your misprision of felony and treason fails.*
Click to expand...

dipshit
you have been shown NUMEROUS photos of steel core on 9/11
you are so fucking delusional you keep denying it


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lie, and you know it.  These are all independent authorities.  The reverse of what agents say is true.
> 
> Robertson in Newsweek
> 
> Oxford University
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> 
> 
> the first link was NOT Robertson's words, it was the stupid reporter
> the second you misuse because it didnt talk about the actual structure of the WTC, just used it as an example of a skyscraper
> the third, he is just plain out WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those objections are not realistic when you cannot produce an image from 9-11 showing the steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> *Modern skyscrapers such as the World Trade Center, New York, have steel and concrete, hull and core structures"*
> 
> You can't reasonbly distort that entence into saying anything but what it does say.  Specifically the World Trade Center has a "steel hull and concrete core", to sequence the reference respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Your misprision of felony and treason fails.*
Click to expand...


so according to your interpretation of your link the WTC also had a concrete hull.

got any pictures of that?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the first link was NOT Robertson's words, it was the stupid reporter
> the second you misuse because it didnt talk about the actual structure of the WTC, just used it as an example of a skyscraper
> the third, he is just plain out WRONG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those objections are not realistic when you cannot produce an image from 9-11 showing the steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> *Modern skyscrapers such as the World Trade Center, New York, have steel and concrete, hull and core structures"*
> 
> You can't reasonbly distort that sentence into saying anything but what it does say.  Specifically the World Trade Center has a "steel hull and concrete core", to sequence the reference respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Your misprision of felony and treason fails.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so according to your interpretation of your link the WTC also had a concrete hull.
> 
> got any pictures of that?
Click to expand...


You pretend to be confused.  Misprision of treason.  

There should be no picture of what you suggest in obsfucation.  There is also no picture of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 you mostly fail to claim existed.

The Twins had a concrete core just like Robertson described to Newsweek.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You pretend to be confused.  Misprision of treason.



where is your concrete core?!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You pretend to be confused.  Misprision of treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is your concrete core?!!
Click to expand...


Where is your picture taken in relation to the core?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those objections are not realistic when you cannot produce an image from 9-11 showing the steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> *Modern skyscrapers such as the World Trade Center, New York, have steel and concrete, hull and core structures"*
> 
> You can't reasonbly distort that sentence into saying anything but what it does say.  Specifically the World Trade Center has a "steel hull and concrete core", to sequence the reference respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> *Your misprision of felony and treason fails.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so according to your interpretation of your link the WTC also had a concrete hull.
> 
> got any pictures of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You pretend to be confused.  Misprision of treason.
> 
> There should be no picture of what you suggest in obsfucation.  There is also no picture of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 you mostly fail to claim existed.
> 
> The Twins had a concrete core just like Robertson described to Newsweek.
Click to expand...

you continue to LIE and claim Robertson said something he CLEARLY didnt


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You pretend to be confused.  Misprision of treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is your concrete core?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your picture taken in relation to the core?
Click to expand...


looking through it.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> where is your concrete core?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is your picture taken in relation to the core?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> looking through it.
Click to expand...


Even an agent can't pretend to be as big a moron as you are.  If any kind of core was compromised to any significant degree at that level the building could topple.

BBBWWWWWWWWWWAHHHHHHHHHHHHaaaaaaaaa f, cannot believe you are that stupid.

Besides the info from the 1993 bombing said the van was parked 40 feet from the core under the floors.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is your picture taken in relation to the core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even an agent can't pretend to be as big a moron as you are.  If any kind of core was compromised to any significant degree at that level the building could topple.
> 
> BBBWWWWWWWWWWAHHHHHHHHHHHHaaaaaaaaa f, cannot believe you are that stupid.
> 
> Besides the info from the 1993 bombing said the van was parked 40 feet from the core under the floors.
Click to expand...

on this point he is correct
the 93 bombing didnt touch the core


----------



## elvis

agents, agents, all of you.


----------



## Christophera

Thank you, I was getting ready to say that. 

Concrete surrounding the empty core of WTC 1, falling into it.






The piece of concrete core wall from a helicopter.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Thank you, I was getting ready to say that.
> 
> Concrete surrounding the empty core of WTC 1, falling into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piece of concrete core wall from a helicopter.


but there is steel in that
not concrete
except for that section of FLOOR you keep thinking was a wall


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I was getting ready to say that.
> 
> Concrete surrounding the empty core of WTC 1, falling into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piece of concrete core wall from a helicopter.
> 
> 
> 
> but there is steel in that
> not concrete
> except for that section of FLOOR you keep thinking was a wall
Click to expand...


Not a from above it is easily seen that there is no place above for it to fall from and get vertical.  It is also way too thick.

Concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I was getting ready to say that.
> 
> Concrete surrounding the empty core of WTC 1, falling into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piece of concrete core wall from a helicopter.
> 
> 
> 
> but there is steel in that
> not concrete
> except for that section of FLOOR you keep thinking was a wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a from above it is easily seen that there is no place above for it to fall from and get vertical.  It is also way too thick.
> 
> Concrete.
Click to expand...

it has thickness from the TRUSSES under it


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is your picture taken in relation to the core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even an agent can't pretend to be as big a moron as you are.  If any kind of core was compromised to any significant degree at that level the building could topple.
> 
> BBBWWWWWWWWWWAHHHHHHHHHHHHaaaaaaaaa f, cannot believe you are that stupid.
> 
> Besides the info from the 1993 bombing said the van was parked 40 feet from the core under the floors.
Click to expand...


"That bomb blew out one section of a north tower basement X-brace between two of the perimeter columns. The blast ripped out sections of three structural slabs in the basement levels between the north tower and the hotel, threatening the structural integrity of the foundation box. It did little damage to the north tower's structural tube, other than the affected X-brace. Damage was extensive to the other building systems, however, because the bomb compromised major utility lines in the basement, *and the brace compromised the central core wall,* allowing soot and smoke to shoot up the building core. "
World Trade Center Disaster Information

now look at the picture. you are looking from the bomb damaged area through the core just left of center. no concrete wall.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even an agent can't pretend to be as big a moron as you are.  If any kind of core was compromised to any significant degree at that level the building could topple.
> 
> BBBWWWWWWWWWWAHHHHHHHHHHHHaaaaaaaaa f, cannot believe you are that stupid.
> 
> Besides the info from the 1993 bombing said the van was parked 40 feet from the core under the floors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "That bomb blew out one section of a north tower basement X-brace between two of the perimeter columns. The blast ripped out sections of three structural slabs in the basement levels between the north tower and the hotel, threatening the structural integrity of the foundation box. It did little damage to the north tower's structural tube, other than the affected X-brace. Damage was extensive to the other building systems, however, because the bomb compromised major utility lines in the basement, *and the brace compromised the central core wall,* allowing soot and smoke to shoot up the building core. "
> World Trade Center Disaster Information
> 
> now look at the picture. you are looking from the bomb damaged area through the core just left of center. no concrete wall.
Click to expand...


You are clueless.  Get an official map showing the bomb location in the building.  You cannot begin to handle what you attempt without it.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even an agent can't pretend to be as big a moron as you are.  If any kind of core was compromised to any significant degree at that level the building could topple.
> 
> BBBWWWWWWWWWWAHHHHHHHHHHHHaaaaaaaaa f, cannot believe you are that stupid.
> 
> Besides the info from the 1993 bombing said the van was parked 40 feet from the core under the floors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "That bomb blew out one section of a north tower basement X-brace between two of the perimeter columns. The blast ripped out sections of three structural slabs in the basement levels between the north tower and the hotel, threatening the structural integrity of the foundation box. It did little damage to the north tower's structural tube, other than the affected X-brace. Damage was extensive to the other building systems, however, because the bomb compromised major utility lines in the basement, *and the brace compromised the central core wall,* allowing soot and smoke to shoot up the building core. "
> World Trade Center Disaster Information
> 
> now look at the picture. you are looking from the bomb damaged area through the core just left of center. no concrete wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are clueless.  Get an official map showing the bomb location in the building.  You cannot begin to handle what you attempt without it.
Click to expand...


where is your concrete core? come on.....

just one picture....

please?!!


----------



## Fizz

this is what a concrete core looks like....





and this is what the steel core of the WTC looks like.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> this is what a concrete core looks like....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is what the steel core of the WTC looks like.



The concrete was cast inside the steel with the Twins.  On 9-11 the WTC 2 concrete core is all that can be seen.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The concrete was cast inside the steel with the Twins.



proof please.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete was cast inside the steel with the Twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proof please.
Click to expand...

he has none
all photos of the construction show steel only in the core


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is what a concrete core looks like....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is what the steel core of the WTC looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete was cast inside the steel with the Twins.  On 9-11 the WTC 2 concrete core is all that can be seen.
Click to expand...


your pictures appear to prove beyond a doubt that there was NO concrete core.


epic fail in your quest to obstruct the truth


Why wait for your court case chris? Why not just head out to the pentagon to get those important answers yourself.

The nice man in the uniform at the security office will answer all your questions, just show him your gun.........


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is what a concrete core looks like....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is what the steel core of the WTC looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete was cast inside the steel with the Twins.  On 9-11 the WTC 2 concrete core is all that can be seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your pictures appear to prove beyond a doubt that there was NO concrete core.
> 
> 
> epic fail in your quest to obstruct the truth
Click to expand...


If you had independently verifiable evidence for what you mostly fail to assert, your words might mean something.

All they mean without that, is that as an agent, you will say anything in support of concealment.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete was cast inside the steel with the Twins.  On 9-11 the WTC 2 concrete core is all that can be seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your pictures appear to prove beyond a doubt that there was NO concrete core.
> 
> 
> epic fail in your quest to obstruct the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had independently verifiable evidence for what you mostly fail to assert, your words might mean something.
> 
> All they mean without that, is that as an agent, you will say anything in support of concealment.
Click to expand...


Glad to  see you, thought you might have been the pentagon shooter and I was going to miss that court  case in LA.


----------



## Christophera

Your efforts to change the subject only place emphasis on your desperation, or the desparation of the perpetrating infiltrators to conceal the treasonous act of misrepresenting the core structure of buildings involved in mass murder.


----------



## slackjawed

uhhhhh, the subject of the thread is your lawsuit, and I was on topic...............


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> uhhhhh, the subject of the thread is your lawsuit, and I was on topic...............





slackjawed said:


> Glad to  see you, thought you might have been the pentagon shooter and I was going to miss that court  case in LA.



The opposite of what agents say is most often true.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> uhhhhh, the subject of the thread is your lawsuit, and I was on topic...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to  see you, thought you might have been the pentagon shooter and I was going to miss that court  case in LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The opposite of what agents say is most often true.
Click to expand...


Troofers are all scum.  <---Perfectly truthful statement.   Ergo, you are wrong again, scumbag Troofer.


----------



## Christophera

Another null post by an agent of treason.

I've filed facts consistent with evidence.  Guide rail support steel misrepresented as "core columns"







Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Another null post by an agent of treason.
> 
> I've filed facts consistent with evidence.  Guide rail support steel misrepresented as "core columns"
> 
> 
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


^null post with nothing but lies


----------



## Christophera

Your nulling cannot be taken seriously and makes you obviously unreasonable acting with a disinformation agenda .  .  . agent.

The September 13, 2001 article is correct and the only core seen on 9-11 is concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your nulling cannot be taken seriously and makes you obviously unreasonable acting with a disinformation agenda .  .  . agent.
> 
> The September 13, 2001 article is correct and the only core seen on 9-11 is concrete.


it can be taken with more seriousness than anything you post
you have been exposed as a lying deadbeat dipshit


----------



## Christophera

The perps would want you to pretend that you had a position, but you don't, and if you made half an effort to define it, suddenly you would have no evidence or only misrepresentations all leading back to FEMA.

Whereas the concrete core is independently verified.  Like this structural engineer certified in 12 states.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.

identifies a concrete core in chapter 2.1 of his pdf.

Then Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.  identifies a concrete core in the World Trade Center.  And of course there are number of images from 9-11 showing the concrete core, or remnants of it, with a completely empty core area.






That is rebar, cannot be anything but rebar.


----------



## Christophera

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

PANEL 2

Top left, single frame from video link shows portion of east core wall toppling back into the empty core area. The spire, outside and on the opposite side of the core, stands in the back ground. This is about the same moment as the top left image of Panel 1.

Bottom right. Frame of video from NW showing the WTC 1 north core wall as spire is forming. Note wide, irregular base of steel element toppling out of north core wall. Steel elevator guide rail supports and sections of interior box columns with portions of concrete wall still attached tilt and fall awkwardly balanced, away from the plane of the wall.






Top image video-see at 17 seconds

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dWBBEtA5bI[/ame]

Bottom image video, see at 13-14 seconds

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIZp6aOibiM[/ame]


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Your nulling cannot be taken seriously and makes you obviously unreasonable acting with a disinformation agenda .  .  . agent.
> 
> The September 13, 2001 article is correct and the only core seen on 9-11 is concrete.



There is *no* visual evidence of concrete in the photos you post *other than flooring*.  As each floor collapsed downward, of course you'd see concrete, but the stuff standing vertically all appears to be steel -- and exclusively steel.

Your posts are fictional and, thus, null.

You treasonous fuck.

IF (and it now seems clearer than ever before that this is one BIG "if") the core had been constructed of steel AND concrete, there SHOULD be evidence of VERTICAL concrete and some record of construction of the core with concrete.

Post it.

But you won't.  Because you are a Troofer and thus just a liar.


----------



## Liability

If Troofers' poisonous treason could get the fuckwads sent to the big house, ChrissytoFEARa COULD -- with a little bit of luck in the talent portion of the contest -- end up as: 
*MISS PRISON*, 2010!​


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> PANEL 2
> 
> Top left, single frame from video link shows portion of east core wall toppling back into the empty core area. The spire, outside and on the opposite side of the core, stands in the back ground. This is about the same moment as the top left image of Panel 1.
> 
> Bottom right. Frame of video from NW showing the WTC 1 north core wall as spire is forming. Note wide, irregular base of steel element toppling out of north core wall. Steel elevator guide rail supports and sections of interior box columns with portions of concrete wall still attached tilt and fall awkwardly balanced, away from the plane of the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> Top image video-see at 17 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom image video, see at 13-14 seconds


^^^^^NULL and VOID


----------



## Christophera

agents "nulling" about with text does not change the fact they refuse to recognize violations of law,


guiliani took the WTC document while the courts protect their hiding​
In mass murder which enabled compromise to the Constitution and the well being of Americans.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> agents "nulling" about with text does not change the fact they refuse to recognize violations of law,
> 
> 
> guiliani took the WTC document while the courts protect their hiding​
> In mass murder which enabled compromise to the Constitution and the well being of Americans.



Watch: YouTube - Loser - You Sir Are A Loser - Funny Insult - Mixx


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> agents "nulling" about with text does not change the fact they refuse to recognize violations of law,
> 
> 
> guiliani took the WTC document while the courts protect their hiding​
> In mass murder which enabled compromise to the Constitution and the well being of Americans.



violations of the law (if they happened) have nothing to do with your stupid concrete core hoax. its either concrete or steel. i can show pictures of the steel core before 9/11, on 9/11 and after 9/11... 

you got any pictures of a concrete core AT ALL??!! 

YOU GOT NOTHING!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> agents "nulling" about with text does not change the fact they refuse to recognize violations of law,
> 
> 
> guiliani took the WTC document while the courts protect their hiding​
> In mass murder which enabled compromise to the Constitution and the well being of Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> violations of the law (if they happened) have nothing to do with your stupid concrete core hoax. its either concrete or steel. i can show pictures of the steel core before 9/11, on 9/11 and after 9/11...
> 
> you got any pictures of a concrete core AT ALL??!!
> 
> YOU GOT NOTHING!!
Click to expand...


They are substantiated and remove the buildings plans and construction photos of the concrete core.  As an agent with the agenda of concealing the true building design you will fail to recognize that in service to treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> agents "nulling" about with text does not change the fact they refuse to recognize violations of law,
> 
> 
> guiliani took the WTC document while the courts protect their hiding​
> In mass murder which enabled compromise to the Constitution and the well being of Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> violations of the law (if they happened) have nothing to do with your stupid concrete core hoax. its either concrete or steel. i can show pictures of the steel core before 9/11, on 9/11 and after 9/11...
> 
> you got any pictures of a concrete core AT ALL??!!
> 
> YOU GOT NOTHING!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are substantiated and remove the buildings plans and construction photos of the concrete core.  As an agent with the agenda of concealing the true building design you will fail to recognize that in service to treason.
Click to expand...

you are too fucking stupid
there were BOOKS published about the WTC after its construction
they still exist
if there was a concrete core they would still have the photos of it
i suggest you spend some time in used book stores and find one showing a concrete core


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> agents "nulling" about with text does not change the fact they refuse to recognize violations of law,
> 
> 
> guiliani took the WTC document while the courts protect their hiding​
> In mass murder which enabled compromise to the Constitution and the well being of Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> violations of the law (if they happened) have nothing to do with your stupid concrete core hoax. its either concrete or steel. i can show pictures of the steel core before 9/11, on 9/11 and after 9/11...
> 
> you got any pictures of a concrete core AT ALL??!!
> 
> YOU GOT NOTHING!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are substantiated and remove the buildings plans and construction photos of the concrete core.  As an agent with the agenda of concealing the true building design you will fail to recognize that in service to treason.
Click to expand...


again you make a significant and unjustified leap in logic. where is it documented that building plans and construction photos were taken? it only says photos and documents.  guiliani had an office in the WTC complex. sounds like he took normal office contents to me.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> violations of the law (if they happened) have nothing to do with your stupid concrete core hoax. its either concrete or steel. i can show pictures of the steel core before 9/11, on 9/11 and after 9/11...
> 
> you got any pictures of a concrete core AT ALL??!!
> 
> YOU GOT NOTHING!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are substantiated and remove the buildings plans and construction photos of the concrete core.  As an agent with the agenda of concealing the true building design you will fail to recognize that in service to treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> again you make a significant and unjustified leap in logic. where is it documented that building plans and construction photos were taken? it only says photos and documents.  guiliani had an office in the WTC complex. sounds like he took normal office contents to me.
Click to expand...

he doesnt even know what was included in these documents
he's just assuming(and incorreectly) that they include the building plans


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are substantiated and remove the buildings plans and construction photos of the concrete core.  As an agent with the agenda of concealing the true building design you will fail to recognize that in service to treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again you make a significant and unjustified leap in logic. where is it documented that building plans and construction photos were taken? it only says photos and documents.  guiliani had an office in the WTC complex. sounds like he took normal office contents to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he doesnt even know what was included in these documents
> he's just assuming(and incorreectly) that they include the building plans
Click to expand...


according to what i read someplace the building plans were kept in one of the world trade center towers and were destroyed in the collapse. thats why they needed robertson's plans, which were the only other original detailed copies.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> again you make a significant and unjustified leap in logic. where is it documented that building plans and construction photos were taken? it only says photos and documents.  guiliani had an office in the WTC complex. sounds like he took normal office contents to me.
> 
> 
> 
> he doesnt even know what was included in these documents
> he's just assuming(and incorreectly) that they include the building plans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> according to what i read someplace the building plans were kept in one of the world trade center towers and were destroyed in the collapse. thats why they needed robertson's plans, which were the only other original detailed copies.
Click to expand...

naw, there would be several copies of those plans at various city offices
and every contractor that worked on the building
including, but not limited to, any contractor that did subsequent work on the buildings


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> violations of the law (if they happened) have nothing to do with your stupid concrete core hoax. its either concrete or steel. i can show pictures of the steel core before 9/11, on 9/11 and after 9/11...
> 
> you got any pictures of a concrete core AT ALL??!!
> 
> YOU GOT NOTHING!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are substantiated and remove the buildings plans and construction photos of the concrete core.  As an agent with the agenda of concealing the true building design you will fail to recognize that in service to treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> again you make a significant and unjustified leap in logic. where is it documented that building plans and construction photos were taken? it only says photos and documents.  guiliani had an office in the WTC complex. sounds like he took normal office contents to me.
Click to expand...


Like I said, you will fail to recognize that the ex mayor enabled treasonous misrepresentation of the towers structure.  All civic center "documents" contain the buildings plans of the center.
Emergency services require another set to be in the buildings.  those were destroyed.  Photos would show the concrete core to NIST and they would not believe FEMA.

You support treason.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> he doesnt even know what was included in these documents
> he's just assuming(and incorreectly) that they include the building plans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> according to what i read someplace the building plans were kept in one of the world trade center towers and were destroyed in the collapse. thats why they needed robertson's plans, which were the only other original detailed copies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw, there would be several copies of those plans at various city offices
> and every contractor that worked on the building
> including, but not limited to, any contractor that did subsequent work on the buildings
Click to expand...


Null text statement with no verification.  The agent has not posted the location of the plans alleged to have existed.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are substantiated and remove the buildings plans and construction photos of the concrete core.  As an agent with the agenda of concealing the true building design you will fail to recognize that in service to treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again you make a significant and unjustified leap in logic. where is it documented that building plans and construction photos were taken? it only says photos and documents.  guiliani had an office in the WTC complex. sounds like he took normal office contents to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, you will fail to recognize that the ex mayor enabled treasonous misrepresentation of the towers structure.  All civic center "documents" contain the buildings plans of the center.
> Emergency services require another set to be in the buildings.  those were destroyed.  Photos would show the concrete core to NIST and they would not believe FEMA.
> 
> You support treason.
Click to expand...

and where is your PROOF?????
you have to have SOME proof before you can make charges, dipshit


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> according to what i read someplace the building plans were kept in one of the world trade center towers and were destroyed in the collapse. thats why they needed robertson's plans, which were the only other original detailed copies.
> 
> 
> 
> naw, there would be several copies of those plans at various city offices
> and every contractor that worked on the building
> including, but not limited to, any contractor that did subsequent work on the buildings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Null text statement with no verification.  The agent has not posted the location of the plans alleged to have existed.
Click to expand...

dipshit, that was all very logical knowing the number of sets of HOUSE plans one needs in even the smallest of towns here in America, it is IMPOSSIBLE that he could get them all and NONE would be still out of his control
you remain a delusional dipshit with no facts


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> naw, there would be several copies of those plans at various city offices
> and every contractor that worked on the building
> including, but not limited to, any contractor that did subsequent work on the buildings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Null text statement with no verification.  The agent has not posted the location of the plans alleged to have existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dipshit, that was all very logical knowing the number of sets of HOUSE plans one needs in even the smallest of towns here in America, it is IMPOSSIBLE that he could get them all and NONE would be still out of his control
> you remain a delusional dipshit with no facts
Click to expand...


All your evasion is obvious when you do not post a source for the towers actual plans.

WHY don't you have the official ones to show us?

The obsolete plans from silverstein have been digitally altered after scanning by the addition of revision tables.  The revision have these weird anomalies in them that are impossible with a scan of a pencil drawing at the scale of the plans.  The 1 pixel wide spaces and lines perfectly straight are not possible with scanned pencils.  Observe the characters surrounding and their edges for samples.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Null text statement with no verification.  The agent has not posted the location of the plans alleged to have existed.
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, that was all very logical knowing the number of sets of HOUSE plans one needs in even the smallest of towns here in America, it is IMPOSSIBLE that he could get them all and NONE would be still out of his control
> you remain a delusional dipshit with no facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All your evasion is obvious when you do not post a source for the towers actual plans.
> 
> WHY don't you have the official ones to show us?
> 
> The obsolete plans from silverstein have been digitally altered after scanning by the addition of revision tables.  The revision have these weird anomalies in them that are impossible with a scan of a pencil drawing at the scale of the plans.  The 1 pixel wide spaces and lines perfectly straight are not possible with scanned pencils.  Observe the characters surrounding and their edges for samples.
Click to expand...

you have seen the official ones, dipshit
you just are too fucking delusional to admit it
what you show there is nothing more than a SCANNING ANOMALY


----------



## Christophera

agents, pretending to be Americans speculating about why NIST did not have the plans for the Twins in their analysis of collapse have no evidence to support the FEMA deception.

Their posting only cements their adversity to law, to reason, to the US Constitution and for treason.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are substantiated and remove the buildings plans and construction photos of the concrete core.  As an agent with the agenda of concealing the true building design you will fail to recognize that in service to treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again you make a significant and unjustified leap in logic. where is it documented that building plans and construction photos were taken? it only says photos and documents.  guiliani had an office in the WTC complex. sounds like he took normal office contents to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, you will fail to recognize that the ex mayor enabled treasonous misrepresentation of the towers structure.  All civic center "documents" contain the buildings plans of the center.
> Emergency services require another set to be in the buildings.  those were destroyed.  Photos would show the concrete core to NIST and they would not believe FEMA.
> 
> You support treason.
Click to expand...


so how did the mayor remove all the pictures of your concrete core off the internet and from every book ever sold??

you fail to recognize you are delusional and simply dont make any sense.


----------



## DiveCon

here, dipshit, buy THIS book

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/High-Steel-Greatest-Skyline-Present/dp/B000H2MPJU/ref=pd_sim_b_4"]Amazon.com: High Steel: The Daring Men Who Built the World's Greatest Skyline, 1881 to the Present: Jim Rasenberger: Books[/ame]


notice the title of the book????

why didnt they call it high CONCRETE if you were right?


----------



## Christophera

Below is the core of WTC 2.

Absolutely no structural steel protrudes which is impossible for a steel core columned core.  What is seen is too uniform and free of protruding steel wreakage to be steel.  It is concrete.






The buildings engineer indentifies a concrete core to Newsweek

I believe some skycrapers have steel core columns, but not the Twin Towers.

Your concealing the true design of the towers revaling the means of mass murder is misprision of felony and treason.


----------



## DiveCon

more lies


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Below is the core of WTC 2.
> 
> Absolutely no structural steel protrudes which is impossible for a steel core columned core.  What is seen is too uniform and free of protruding steel wreakage to be steel.  It is concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> The buildings engineer indentifies a concrete core to Newsweek
> 
> I believe some skycrapers have steel core columns, but not the Twin Towers.
> 
> Your concealing the true design of the towers revaling the means of mass murder is misprision of felony and treason.


dipshit, the only thing that was connected to the outside of the core was the floor trusses
there were not any steel beams that connected to the outer shell


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Below is the core of WTC 2.
> 
> Absolutely no structural steel protrudes which is impossible for a steel core columned core.  What is seen is too uniform and free of protruding steel wreakage to be steel.  It is concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> The buildings engineer indentifies a concrete core to Newsweek
> 
> I believe some skycrapers have steel core columns, but not the Twin Towers.
> 
> Your concealing the true design of the towers revaling the means of mass murder is misprision of felony and treason.
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, the only thing that was connected to the outside of the core was the floor trusses
> there were not any steel beams that connected to the outer shell
Click to expand...


Wrong, there were floor beams every 20 feet between truss panels.  That is an interior box column that surrounded the core with floor beams of 2 floors still attached.

Note the billowing web of the "I" beam where something expanding with tremendous force pushed the assembly out.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Below is the core of WTC 2.
> 
> Absolutely no structural steel protrudes which is impossible for a steel core columned core.  What is seen is too uniform and free of protruding steel wreakage to be steel.  It is concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> The buildings engineer indentifies a concrete core to Newsweek
> 
> I believe some skycrapers have steel core columns, but not the Twin Towers.
> 
> Your concealing the true design of the towers revaling the means of mass murder is misprision of felony and treason.
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, the only thing that was connected to the outside of the core was the floor trusses
> there were not any steel beams that connected to the outer shell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, there were floor beams every 20 feet between truss panels.  That is an interior box column that surrounded the core with floor beams of 2 floors still attached.
> 
> Note the billowing web of the "I" beam where something expanding with tremendous force pushed the assembly out.
Click to expand...

LOL
yes that is steel
but you have no proof of what part of the building it came from
and

AND

where is your fucking CONCRETE, DIPSHIT


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Wrong, there were floor beams every 20 feet between truss panels.



bullshit. you just made that up because when you were shown a picture of this yesterday it proved you were lying by claiming the columns were "elevator guide rail supports" and they were joined by butt plates.

you got owned!! 

now you are lying and making sit up as you go along again.


----------



## Liability

A NYC retired DEPUTY FIRE CHIEF had some interesting things to note about the CONSTRUCTION of the TWIN TOWERS:

Why the WTC Building Collapsed

His CRITICISM included the fact that the development of the history of skyscraper construction had evolved to the point where the Twin Towers' cores had no concrete.





> * * * * Concrete removal
> 
> Since the end of WWII builders designed most of the concrete from the modern high-rise constriction. First concrete they eliminated was the stone exterior wall. They replace them with the curtain walls of glass, sheet steel, or plastics. This curtain wall acted as a lightweight skin to enclose the structure from the outside elements. Next the 8-inch thick concrete floors went. They were replaced with a combination of 2 or 3 inches of concrete on top of thin corrugated steel sheets. Next the masonry enclosure for stairs and elevators were replaced with several layers of sheet rock.  Then the masonry smoke proof tower was eliminated in the 1968 building code. It contained too much concrete weight and took up valuable floor space.  Then the solid steel beam was replace by the steel truss. *And finally the concrete and brick encasement of steel columns girders and floor supports was eliminated.*  A lightweight spray-on coating of asbestos or mineral fiber was sprayed over the steel. This coating provided fireproofing. After asbestos was discovered hazardous vermiculite or volcanic rock ash substance was used as a spray-on coating for steel. *Outside of the foundation walls and a thin 2 or 3 inches of floors surface, concrete has almost been eliminated from high-rise office building construction. If you look at the WTC rubble at ground zero you see very little concrete and lots of twisted steel.*


  Id. [Emphases added by me.]

I suppose ChrissytoFEARa will now advise us that Deputy Chief Vincent Dunn, ret. must be "in on" the conspiracy.


----------



## slackjawed

Liability said:


> A NYC retired DEPUTY FIRE CHIEF had some interesting things to note about the CONSTRUCTION of the TWIN TOWERS:
> 
> Why the WTC Building Collapsed
> 
> His CRITICISM included the fact that the development of the history of skyscraper construction had evolved to the point where the Twin Towers' cores had no concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * * * * Concrete removal
> 
> Since the end of WWII builders designed most of the concrete from the modern high-rise constriction. First concrete they eliminated was the stone exterior wall. They replace them with the curtain walls of glass, sheet steel, or plastics. This curtain wall acted as a lightweight skin to enclose the structure from the outside elements. Next the 8-inch thick concrete floors went. They were replaced with a combination of 2 or 3 inches of concrete on top of thin corrugated steel sheets. Next the masonry enclosure for stairs and elevators were replaced with several layers of sheet rock.  Then the masonry smoke proof tower was eliminated in the 1968 building code. It contained too much concrete weight and took up valuable floor space.  Then the solid steel beam was replace by the steel truss. *And finally the concrete and brick encasement of steel columns girders and floor supports was eliminated.*  A lightweight spray-on coating of asbestos or mineral fiber was sprayed over the steel. This coating provided fireproofing. After asbestos was discovered hazardous vermiculite or volcanic rock ash substance was used as a spray-on coating for steel. *Outside of the foundation walls and a thin 2 or 3 inches of floors surface, concrete has almost been eliminated from high-rise office building construction. If you look at the WTC rubble at ground zero you see very little concrete and lots of twisted steel.*
> 
> 
> 
> Id. [Emphases added by me.]
> 
> I suppose ChrissytoFEARa will now advise us that Deputy Chief Vincent Dunn, ret. must be "in on" the conspiracy.
Click to expand...


There you go again citing facts to those who disapprove of facts.


----------



## Christophera

And that was written after 9-11.  It is also completely inconsistent with every other account and makes no sense structurally.  The account of ground zero wreakage is erroneous because most of the steel columns were straight.

Since no one can produce an image of the supposed steel core columns inthe core area on 9-11, it can be considered subterfuge.  Also, no one can produce a construction photo showing the supposed steel core columns with the needed gusset plates on intersections or diagonal bracing which is going to be required to resist torsion.

Now, how are the elevators and hallways going to pass through the core on every floor with diagonal braces piercing floors?

The concrete core provided all lateral strength with shear walls and made the hollow core work for elevators and stairways while providing access to the core and and elevators with simple openings in the core wall faces.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> And that was written after 9-11.  It is also completely inconsistent with every other account and makes no sense structurally.




no sense? like how the "perpetrators" stole every picture of a concrete core from the internet, fromn every book ever published, from all the building plans and from everybody's home that may have visited new york during construction of the WTC?

you mean "no sense" like that??


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> And that was written after 9-11.  It is also completely inconsistent with every other account and makes no sense structurally.



It is perfectly consistent with a variety of reasonable accounts.   That it was written after 9/11 is hardly surprising or invalidating.   And there's not a single thing about it that doesn't make sense, structurally.

In fact, here's an article that discusses the collapse far more intelligently than a parnoid moron like you will ever be able to appreciate. There IS a mention of concrete, of course, but it is addressed to the FLOORING:  



> * * * * Web joists 80 cm tall connected the core to the perimeter at each story. *Concrete slabs were poured over these joists to form the floors.* In essence, the building is an egg-crate construction that is about 95 percent air, explaining why the rubble after the collapse was only a few stories high. * * * *


 Why Did the World Trade Center Collapse? Science, Engineering, and Speculation


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that was written after 9-11.  It is also completely inconsistent with every other account and makes no sense structurally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is perfectly consistent with a variety of reasonable accounts.   That it was written after 9/11 is hardly surprising or invalidating.   And there's not a single thing about it that doesn't make sense, structurally.
> 
> In fact, here's an article that discusses the collapse far more intelligently than a parnoid moron like you will ever be able to appreciate. There IS a mention of concrete, of course, but it is addressed to the FLOORING:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * * * * Web joists 80 cm tall connected the core to the perimeter at each story. *Concrete slabs were poured over these joists to form the floors.* In essence, the building is an egg-crate construction that is about 95 percent air, explaining why the rubble after the collapse was only a few stories high. * * * *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why Did the World Trade Center Collapse? Science, Engineering, and Speculation
Click to expand...


An image from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns is needed before those assertions have any veracity at all.

Clearly, Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> An image from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns is needed before those assertions have any veracity at all..



you are shown steel core columns in the core area every day. you are a delusional paranoid schizophrenic.


----------



## Liability

So far, not counting from looping a video of the collapse as though that somehow constitutes proof that the core was crafted with concrete (and it doesn't constitute proof of that in any way, of course), *it is significant that ChrissytoFEARa is unable to show ANY actual evidence that the core was made of concrete.*

He can't do it *and he never will* because there exists no evidence -- and there never did exist any actual evidence -- that the towers' construction ACTUALLY involved concrete in the core.

I read the Wiki piece, too.  But Wiki saying something is far from proof.  Similarly, the Newsweek comment was the reporter's comment, not a quote from Robertson.  I don't know how often DiveCon has had to remind the always dishonest ChrissytoFEARa of that simple truth -- but I do see that ChrissytoFEARa has always steadfastly been too dishonest to acknowledge it.

There is a REASON that ChrissytoFEARa refuses to be honest.


----------



## Christophera

You should prove that the reporter inserted her own information rather than just consolidating that from Robertson probably recorded for that purpose.  Reporters commonly do that and must remove the quotes because the complete intact words are not used from the interview.  Such is SOP in the business.

The video that s_n_a_f_u made the looping .gif from is here,  see at 17 seconds.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dWBBEtA5bI]YouTube - 9/11 WTC North Tower Core, HAVE YOU SEEN IT?[/ame]

The concrete core is proven with independently verified evidence.

Why don't you have the official building plans?

The proof is filed in a United States District Court.  You have no proof to even post on the web.

http://algoxy.com/psych/9-11title_18.disclosure.html


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> You should prove that the reporter inserted her own information rather than just consolidating that from Robertson probably recorded for that purpose.  Reporters commonly do that and must remove the quotes because the complete intact words are not used from the interview. * Such is SOP in the business.*
> 
> The video that s_n_a_f_u made the looping .gif from is here,  see at 17 seconds.
> 
> YouTube - 9/11 WTC North Tower Core, HAVE YOU SEEN IT?
> 
> The concrete core is proven with independently verified evidence.
> 
> Why don't you have the official building plans?
> 
> The proof is filed in a United States District Court.  You have no proof to even post on the web.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382



and obstructing facts with bullshit is SOP in the "seeker of truth" business, which by the way has NOTHING to do with truth.

If words were human, TRUTH would sue you for liable, slander and identity theft and win.


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should prove that the reporter inserted her own information rather than just consolidating that from Robertson probably recorded for that purpose.  Reporters commonly do that and must remove the quotes because the complete intact words are not used from the interview. * Such is SOP in the business.*
> 
> The video that s_n_a_f_u made the looping .gif from is here,  see at 17 seconds.
> 
> YouTube - 9/11 WTC North Tower Core, HAVE YOU SEEN IT?
> 
> The concrete core is proven with independently verified evidence.
> 
> Why don't you have the official building plans?
> 
> The proof is filed in a United States District Court.  You have no proof to even post on the web.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and obstructing facts with bullshit is SOP in the "seeker of truth" business, which by the way has NOTHING to do with truth.
Click to expand...


The uses of cognitive distortions indicate a psyops and the total lack of evidence.


_2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._

_4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._

_10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied._

You have posted no facts I've obstructed.  No traitor has.


----------



## Christophera

All these agents have to do to get their way is produce the official building plans.

They cannot even reasonably explain why they cannot produce the plans.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> All these agents have to do to get their way is produce the official building plans.
> 
> They cannot even reasonably explain why they cannot produce the plans.




When the buildings are a joint creation of the PORT AUTHORITY OF NEW YORK AND NEW JERSEY, where do you imagine such plans get filed?

Do you actually think that NY City or NY State has authority over such plans?


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All these agents have to do to get their way is produce the official building plans.
> 
> They cannot even reasonably explain why they cannot produce the plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the buildings are a joint creation of the PORT AUTHORITY OF NEW YORK AND NEW JERSEY, where do you imagine such plans get filed?
> 
> Do you actually think that NY City or NY State has authority over such plans?
Click to expand...

i would assume that the plans would have been filed with SEVERAL different agencies in BOTH states


----------



## slackjawed

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All these agents have to do to get their way is produce the official building plans.
> 
> They cannot even reasonably explain why they cannot produce the plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the buildings are a joint creation of the PORT AUTHORITY OF NEW YORK AND NEW JERSEY, where do you imagine such plans get filed?
> 
> Do you actually think that NY City or NY State has authority over such plans?
Click to expand...


Christofcal, you know yourself you can indeed get copies of those plans at either the NY Port Authority, or from the National Institute of Standards offices in DC. 
you cannot get all of them on the web, the pages that have been presented to you on this very thread you refuse to acknowledge.
As with all requests for building plans, you have to pay. I myself have paid 500 bucks for a set of plans for a single story building simply to bid on one aspect of the construction. 
The Port Authority of New York & New Jersey
is the website for the NY port authority.
They will only duplicate plans for ANY building in their jurisdiction for someone who shows up in person. That is the policy stated on their website.

You know you don't want information, you decline to accept any information presented to you. You want to spread propaganda on behalf of enemies of the USA. 

Now, like fizz says, get off here, go get a fucking job and pay your child support!


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All these agents have to do to get their way is produce the official building plans.
> 
> They cannot even reasonably explain why they cannot produce the plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the buildings are a joint creation of the PORT AUTHORITY OF NEW YORK AND NEW JERSEY, where do you imagine such plans get filed?
> 
> Do you actually think that NY City or NY State has authority over such plans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i would assume that the plans would have been filed with SEVERAL different agencies in BOTH states
Click to expand...


I am not sure.  I kinda doubt it though.

I mean this snippet comes from a later date, but the import is clear:  



> Although the November 2004 "World Trade Center Redevelopment
> Agreement" provides that the Authority is *not required to obtain building permits from the City in connection with construction at the World Trade Center site*, the Agreement states that the Authority will comply with all applicable requirements of the New York City Building Code for all construction work to be performed by the Authority or any of its net lessees at the World Trade Center site.


 http://www.panynj.gov/about/pdf/mou_nyc_dob_panynj_cranes_derricks_030509.pdf (Emphasis added.)

I BELIEVE that they were similarly exempt from filing locally at the time of the original planning and construction of the PA Twin Tower Complex.


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All these agents have to do to get their way is produce the official building plans.
> 
> They cannot even reasonably explain why they cannot produce the plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the buildings are a joint creation of the PORT AUTHORITY OF NEW YORK AND NEW JERSEY, where do you imagine such plans get filed?
> 
> Do you actually think that NY City or NY State has authority over such plans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christofcal, you know yourself you can indeed get copies of those plans at either the NY Port Authority, or from the National Institute of Standards offices in DC.
Click to expand...


I've learned long ago there are no responses for such requests.  If you think what you say is true, you get them and prove me wrong.

The makers of the disappeared documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers",.mp3  search update could not even get the plans from the port authority in response to a FOIA in 1988, 13 years before 9-11.

The Twin towers had a concrete core.

The Concrete Core Of The WTC Towers


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the buildings are a joint creation of the PORT AUTHORITY OF NEW YORK AND NEW JERSEY, where do you imagine such plans get filed?
> 
> Do you actually think that NY City or NY State has authority over such plans?
> 
> 
> 
> i would assume that the plans would have been filed with SEVERAL different agencies in BOTH states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure.  I kinda doubt it though.
> 
> I mean this snippet comes from a later date, but the import is clear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the November 2004 "World Trade Center Redevelopment
> Agreement" provides that the Authority is *not required to obtain building permits from the City in connection with construction at the World Trade Center site*, the Agreement states that the Authority will comply with all applicable requirements of the New York City Building Code for all construction work to be performed by the Authority or any of its net lessees at the World Trade Center site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.panynj.gov/about/pdf/mou_nyc_dob_panynj_cranes_derricks_030509.pdf (Emphasis added.)
> 
> I BELIEVE that they were similarly exempt from filing locally at the time of the original planning and construction of the PA Twin Tower Complex.
Click to expand...

all that says is they dont HAVE TO
but that they WILL comply
at least thats how i read it


----------



## Christophera

Agents in the post 9-11 psyops must logically hijack a thread containing useful information for gaining truth if they are being defeated in their disinformation.


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would assume that the plans would have been filed with SEVERAL different agencies in BOTH states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure.  I kinda doubt it though.
> 
> I mean this snippet comes from a later date, but the import is clear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the November 2004 "World Trade Center Redevelopment
> Agreement" provides that the Authority is *not required to obtain building permits from the City in connection with construction at the World Trade Center site*, the Agreement states that the Authority will comply with all applicable requirements of the New York City Building Code for all construction work to be performed by the Authority or any of its net lessees at the World Trade Center site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.panynj.gov/about/pdf/mou_nyc_dob_panynj_cranes_derricks_030509.pdf (Emphasis added.)
> 
> I BELIEVE that they were similarly exempt from filing locally at the time of the original planning and construction of the PA Twin Tower Complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all that says is they dont HAVE TO
> but that they WILL comply
> at least thats how i read it
Click to expand...


The Port Authority of NY/NJ could comply with the normal requirements of the local NY City building codes without having to file plans with them.

The question was: where are the plans?

Since they were not likely to be required to  be filed by this multi-jurisdictional entity, I suspect they weren't.

That's all I'm suggesting.

So, to demand that WE must provide the plans to ChrissytoFEARa, as he tries to demand, is silly of him.

I'd venture the guess that the original plans ended-up being stored AT the Twin Towers.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the buildings are a joint creation of the PORT AUTHORITY OF NEW YORK AND NEW JERSEY, where do you imagine such plans get filed?
> 
> Do you actually think that NY City or NY State has authority over such plans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christofcal, you know yourself you can indeed get copies of those plans at either the NY Port Authority, or from the National Institute of Standards offices in DC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've learned long ago there are no responses for such requests.  If you think what you say is true, you get them and prove me wrong.
> 
> The makers of the disappeared documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers",.mp3  search update could not even get the plans from the port authority in response to a FOIA in 1988, 13 years before 9-11.
> 
> The Twin towers had a concrete core.
> 
> The Concrete Core Of The WTC Towers
Click to expand...


I am not the one that wants them. You do. You go to the people's republic of Ny and get them (sorry liability) 
You will have to present your request in person and PAY for them. I have no desire to do either, go to NY or pay for them to satisfy your desire. 
As it seems to be important to you, go get them.
At least accept that you have been given the "reasonable response" you asked for as to why you can't just click them up on the internet.

Let me clue you in on building plans;
I designed several subdivisions for the White Mtn Apache nation. I own the plans, they own the subdivision. I am obligated to provide copies of MY plans, MY intellectual property, to those that request it ANS have approval from the tribe to make such a request.
Imagine a world where bank robbers could simply go down to city hall and ask for the plans to the first national bank..........


Let me put it this way;
Say you and 911nutjob had anal sex, afterwards you wiped your ass and left a bloddy shitstain with lube mixed in on your hankie. You toss the shitty bloody hankie in the trash can, but miss it and it lands behind the  behind the trash can.
Days later your mom finds it and knowing its yours, and thinking she is doing you a favor, writes your name on it and hangs it on the fridge.
Now say some art afficiando stops by and offers to buy it from you.
You sell it. 
The art collector owns the shit-stained rag, but you withhold the rights to how it was created, for obvious reasons.
Now, the art collector owns the rag, but the 'intelectual property', or how it was created belongs to you.
see how that works?
Now add in the fact that allowing every tom dick and osama the ability to access building plans on demand creates a security threat. 
See why they are controlled?
At least accept that you have been given the "reasonable response" you asked for as to why you can't just click up any set of building plans on the internet.


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure.  I kinda doubt it though.
> 
> I mean this snippet comes from a later date, but the import is clear:
> 
> http://www.panynj.gov/about/pdf/mou_nyc_dob_panynj_cranes_derricks_030509.pdf (Emphasis added.)
> 
> I BELIEVE that they were similarly exempt from filing locally at the time of the original planning and construction of the PA Twin Tower Complex.
> 
> 
> 
> all that says is they dont HAVE TO
> but that they WILL comply
> at least thats how i read it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Port Authority of NY/NJ could comply with the normal requirements of the local NY City building codes without having to file plans with them.
> 
> The question was: where are the plans?
> 
> Since they were not likely to be required to  be filed by this multi-jurisdictional entity, I suspect they weren't.
> 
> That's all I'm suggesting.
> 
> So, to demand that WE must provide the plans to ChrissytoFEARa, as he tries to demand, is silly of him.
> 
> I'd venture the guess that the original plans ended-up being stored AT the Twin Towers.
Click to expand...


The infiltrators of the US government, perpetrators of mass murder and treason would want you to term my demand that you provide plans "silly".  It serves their interests in destroying the Constitution and rule of law.

The Twins of course had copies by emergency regulations as I've already stated.  Emergency regulations also demand that a second set be kept by the local municipality for reference in case the building cannot be occupied.  Here is a fact of law you are still refusing to recognize as you conduct your subterfuge.

guiliani took the WTC documents while the courts protect their hiding

Your masters have the plans.


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> I am not the one that wants them. You do.



We both need them, you need them gone to serve the perps and I need them to defend the Constitution and my childrens futures.

agents are very confused.  That is why they can be so disgusting.


----------



## slackjawed

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure.  I kinda doubt it though.
> 
> I mean this snippet comes from a later date, but the import is clear:
> 
> http://www.panynj.gov/about/pdf/mou_nyc_dob_panynj_cranes_derricks_030509.pdf (Emphasis added.)
> 
> I BELIEVE that they were similarly exempt from filing locally at the time of the original planning and construction of the PA Twin Tower Complex.
> 
> 
> 
> all that says is they dont HAVE TO
> but that they WILL comply
> at least thats how i read it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Port Authority of NY/NJ could comply with the normal requirements of the local NY City building codes without having to file plans with them.
> 
> The question was: where are the plans?
> 
> Since they were not likely to be required to  be filed by this multi-jurisdictional entity, I suspect they weren't.
> 
> That's all I'm suggesting.
> 
> So, to demand that WE must provide the plans to ChrissytoFEARa, as he tries to demand, is silly of him.
> 
> I'd venture the guess that the original plans ended-up being stored AT the Twin Towers.
Click to expand...


A set of "as-builts" would normally be kept on site for maintainence.
A set would be on file with the port authority as well. Accorcing to info on their website, requests for plans must be made in person.
The architectual/engineering that designed the structure would have to retain them as well, but can only give them out with approval from the owner of the structure.
In the NIST report, the appendix stated that the engineering firm that designed the repairs after the 1993 attack provided a "sealed and signed" set of "as-builts" used in the report.
In most states, large public building plans would be in the state library as well, but access would be limited for security reasons.
The local fire/police would want a copy of the basic floor plans, but since the port authority is the police and fire protection, as well as the owners(at least in part) they would already have them.

Christfecalmatter's claim that because he can't click them up on the internet they are hidden is simply a diversion by a recognized propaganda agent to help him in spreading disinformation......


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Agents in the post 9-11 psyops must logically hijack a thread containing useful information for gaining truth if they are being defeated in their disinformation.



you dont have any useful information.

you lie and claim that a building with a steel core had a concrete core. how is that useful?


----------



## Liability

> 2. 1. Structural design
> 
> *As an interstate agency, the Port Authority was not subject to local laws and regulations of the City of New York, including building codes.* Nonetheless, *the Port Authority required architects and structural engineers to follow the New York City building codes.* At the time when the World Trade Center was planned, new building codes were being devised to replace the 1938 version that was still in place. The structural engineers ended up following draft versions of the new 1968 building codes, which incorporated "advanced techniques" in building design. [45]


 Wapedia - Wiki: Construction of the World Trade Center.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the one that wants them. You do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both need them, you need them gone to serve the perps and I need them to defend the Constitution and my childrens futures.
> 
> agents are very confused.  That is why they can be so disgusting.
Click to expand...


defend your children from what? steel workers? 

pay your fucking child support and prove you are worried about your children.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the one that wants them. You do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both need them, you need them gone to serve the perps and I need them to defend the Constitution and my childrens futures.
> 
> agents are very confused.  That is why they can be so disgusting.
Click to expand...


You have children? I find that disgusting as you must have been the attendant to some poor woman in a coma to have children........


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents in the post 9-11 psyops must logically hijack a thread containing useful information for gaining truth if they are being defeated in their disinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you dont have any useful information.
> 
> you lie and claim that a building with a steel core had a concrete core. how is that useful?
Click to expand...

its useful in the sense it has provided HOURS of laughter to us 


oops, i bet christoFEARa thinks i'm trying to use mind control on him by winking


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents in the post 9-11 psyops must logically hijack a thread containing useful information for gaining truth if they are being defeated in their disinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you dont have any useful information.
> 
> you lie and claim that a building with a steel core had a concrete core. how is that useful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its useful in the sense it has provided HOURS of laughter to us
> 
> 
> oops, i bet christoFEARa thinks i'm trying to use mind control on him by winking
Click to expand...


you are.  don't try to lie, agent.


----------



## slackjawed

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you dont have any useful information.
> 
> you lie and claim that a building with a steel core had a concrete core. how is that useful?
> 
> 
> 
> its useful in the sense it has provided HOURS of laughter to us
> 
> 
> oops, i bet christoFEARa thinks i'm trying to use mind control on him by winking
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are.  don't try to lie, agent.
Click to expand...


i winked so hard I blew a 35$ fuse in my car


----------



## slackjawed

Absolute proof of judicial corruption in Arizona!!!!!!!
Breaking news!!!!!!!!
James Hale shot dead in the street by the 'Wild Bunch' and the courts are too afraid of the criminals to bring them to trial!!!!!!!!!!

Local headline reads;"Sent to Heaven in The Blink Of an Eye"

Ike Clanton the only citizen of the town brave enough to talk to the killers! Ike reports that they did it because they wanted to see "if a Mormon's underwear made him bullet proof"

Official report of the 'CHICKEN' court here;
"
TERRITORY OF ARIZONA                        Springerville, A.T.

SS
COUNTY OF APACHE                           December 25, 1886

The People of the Territory of Arizona send Greetings:
     To W.S. Atchison, A.J. Cooper, J.V. Brighton, A. Long, Gustav Becker, Justinano Baca, P.H. Snow, Elisha Everett, and A.A. DeWitt.

     We command you, that all and singular business and excuses being laid aside, you be and appear before the undersigned, Acting Coroner of the Precinct of Springerville, County of Apache, Territory of Arizona, at West and Brighton's Saloon on the 25th day of December, 1886, at two o'clock P.M. then and there to serve as Juror's in a certain Inquisition now pending before said Coroner, and herein fail not, or answer to the contrary at your peril.

Given under my hand this 25th day of December, 1886
John T. Hogue
Justice of the Peace
And Acting Coroner of Said County and Territory

The People of the Territory of Arizona send Greetings:

     To John Cook, Luther Martin, Eugene Singleton, Chas. A. Wood, Wm. Wood, J.W. Graham, Simeon Davis, J.W. Talbott, Geo. G. Graham and Jas. R. Woolsey and Elisha Everett.

     We command you, that all and singular business and excuses being laid aside, you be and appear before the undersigned, Acting Coroner of the Precinct of Springerville, at West and Brighton's Saloon, in Springerville, at two o'clock P.M. then and there, to testify and give evidence in a certain Inquisition now pending before said Coroner, and herein fail not, or answer to the contrary at your peril.

Given under my hand this twenty fifth day of December, 1886.
John T. Hogue
Justice of the Peace Acting Coroner
County of Apache
Territory of Arizona

TERRITORY OF ARIZONA                      Springerville, A.T.
SS
COUNTY OF APACHE                            December 25, 1886

Office of the Justice of the Peace
And Acting Coroner
County of Apache
Territory of Arizona

I hereby certify that I served the witness's summons on the twenty fifth day of December, 1886, on W.S. Atchison, A.J. Cooper, J.V. Brighton, Anthony Long, Gustav Becker, Justinano Baca, P.H. Snow, Elisha Everett and A.A. DeWitt, being the Jurymen named in said Summons, at the County of Apache, by showing said Summons to each Jurymen personally, and informing each of them of the contents thereof.

John T. Hogue
Justice of the Peace
And Acting Coroner
December 25, 1886

This is to certify that I served the written subponea on the twenty fifth day of December, 1886, on John Cook, Luther Martin, Eugene Singleton, Chas. A. Wood, Wm. Wood, J.W. Graham, Simeon Davis, J.W. Talbott, Geo. G. Graham, J.R. Woolsey and Elisha Everett, being the witness's named in said subponea, at the County of Apache, by showing the original to each of said witness's. personally, and informing each of them of the contents thereof.

John T. Hogue
Justice of the Peace
And Acting Coroner

DUPLICATE PAPERS

In the matter of an Inquisition held upon the body of James Hale deceased, on the 25th day of December, 1886. The original papers in this matter were stolen on the evening of Dec. 26th, 1886.

John T. Hogue
Justice of the Peace
And Acting Coroner
Springerville Precinct
County of Apache
Territory of Arizona

TERRITORY OF ARIZONA                    Springerville, A.T.
SS
COUNTY OF APACHE                  December 25, 1886

In the Justice Court, Springerville Precinct, County of Apache, Territory of Arizona.

In the matter of the Inquisition upon the body of James Hale, before John T. Hogue, Justice of the Peace and Acting Coroner.

On the 25th day of December, 1886, I, John T. Hogue, Justice of the Peace, received information that one James Hale had been shot. I immediately summoned a Coroner's Jury under the provisions of the Statute authorizing a Justice of the Peace to act as Coroner. The following Jury was empanelled to-wit:

A.A. DeWitt, W.S. Atchison, A.J. Cooper,J.V. Brighton, Anthony Long, Gustav Becker, Justinano Baca, P.H. Snow and Elisha Everett.  After said Jury had been duly sworn according to Law they proceeded to inspect the body of deceased, James Hale, and ascertained that deceased had been shot with a gun or pistol of (44) forty-four caliber, the ball entering about four inches below the nipple of the right breast and ranging a little downward and lodging just under the skin about four inches under the left shoulder blade.  The ball was cut out by one of the Jurymen and found to be of (44) caliber.  After completing the inspection of the body, the Jury proceeded to examine the following witnesses, Viz: John Cook, Luther Martin, Eugene Singleton, Chas. A. Wood, William Wood. J.W. Graham, Simeon Davis, J.W. Talbott, Geo. G. Graham, Jas. R. Woolsey and Elisha Everett.  After hearing the conflicting testimony of the aboved named witness's, the Coroner's Jury rendered the following verdict, to wit:

DUPLICATE

We the undersigned, The Jurors summoned to appear before

John T. Hogue, the Acting Coroner of the Precinct of Springerville, on the twenty fifth day of December, 1886, to inquire into the cause of the death of James Hale, having been duly sworn according to law, and having made such Inquisition, after inspecting the body, and hearing the testimony adduced, upon our oaths, each and all do say, that we find the deceased was named James Hale, was a native of the United States, aged about fifty nine years, that he came to his death on the twenty fifth day of December, 1886, in this County, by a gun or pistol shot wound by the hand of some person, to the Jury unknown. All of which we duly certify by this Inquisition in writing by us signed, this twenty fifth day of December, 1886.

A.A. DeWitt
Gustav Becker
P.H. Snow
Anthony Long
J.V. Brighton
W.S. Atchison
Elisha Everett

By virtue of the foregoing Inquisition and in accordance with
the requirements of law, I, John T. Hogue, Justice of the Peace
and Acting Coroner, issued the following certificate of death, towit:

CORONERS'S CERTIFICATE OF DEATH
Office of the Acting Coroner
Precinct of Springerville
County of Apache
Territory of Arizona.

I, John T. Hogue, Acting Coroner of the County of Apache, Territory of Arizona, do hereby certify that I held an Inquisition upon the body of James Hale, a native of the United States, aged fifty nine years, at West and Brighton's Saloon in the town of Springerville, on the twenty fifth day of December, 1886. Verdict of the Jury: Death from a gun or pistol shot wound by the hand of some person, to the Jury unknown. And I further certify, that I caused to be interred his body at the Cemetery near Amity, in said County of Apache, on the twenty seventh day of December, 1886.

John T. Hogue
Acting Coroner
of Apache County

In concluding the proceedings of the aforesaid Inquisition, I
hereby place on record the following Certificate to wit:

TERRITORY OF ARIZONA               Springerville, A.T.
SS
COUNTY OF APACHE                 December 27, 1886

Office of the Justice of the Peace Acting Coroner of the County of Apache, Territory of Arizona.

This is to certify that while I, John T. Hogue, Justice of the Peace and Acting Coroner was absent from my office, at supper, on Sunday evening, December 26th, 1886.  All the depositions taken before the coroner's Jury, the verdict of the Jury and the Certificate of Death in the matter of the Inquisition upon the body of James Hale, deceased, were stolen off the table in my office by some person or persons to me unknown.  For this reason the evidence adduced at said Inquisition will not be found among the papers in this matter here with forwarded.

John T. Hogue
Justice of the Peace
December 27, 1886

Acting Coroner's fees For summoning Jury 	$3.00 	  Forward 	$12.50
For swearing Jury 	$ .50 	  For recording 8 folios 	$ 1.60
For subponeas 11 witness 	$ .75 	  For Certificate of Death 	$ .50
For administering oaths 	$ .50 	  For attending burial 	$ 3.00
For certifying 11 oaths 	$2.50 	  For Deposition of witnesses
For filing papers 	$ .25 	  Stolen 15 folios 	$ 3.00
For charge of Jury 	$2.00 	  For filing verdict 	$  .50

			$20.35

IN THE JUSTICE COURT, SPRINGERVILLE PRECINCT
COUNTY OF APACHE, TERRITORY OF ARIZONA

THE TERRITORY OF ARIZONA 		December 26, 1886
               VS 	CRIMINAL ACTION 	
J.W. DIMON ALIAS 		
W.N TIMBERLINE 		
Complaint on oath having been made before me on the 26th day of December, 1886, by J.R. Woolsey of said Precinct and County, that one J.W. Dimon, alias W.N. Timberline, on the 25th day of December, 1886, at said Precinct in the County of Apache, did assault with intent to kill, and did fire a pistol shot, which resulted in the death of James Hale. In pursuance of said complaint, warrant of arrest was issued on the 26th day of December, 1886, and was placed in the hands of J.R. Woolsey, of said Precinct, with authority to summon aid to make the arrest.  The Defendant in the above action was arrested by J.R. Woolsey and his posse and brought into this Court on the 27th day of December, 1886, in a wounded condition, having been wounded by the Special Constable and his posse in attempting to make his escape.  The Defendant was immediately informed of the charge against him and of his right to the aid of Counsel in every stage of the proceedings against him.  The Defendant plead 'Not Guilty' to the charge against him and asked for an adjournment of the examination to enable him to obtain Counsel.  In consideration of the wounded condition of the prisoner, and of his request for an adjournment this cause adjourned until Wednesday, December, 29th, 1886, at (2) two o'clock P.M. to enable Defendant to procure Counsel and to obtain Medical aid.
December 29th, 1886, 2 o'clock P.M.

On this day and hour, this cause came on for examination.  The District Attorney appeared for the Territory.  Defendant is confined to his bed from the effects of a gun shot wound and is unable to be moved to a place of examination.  Defendant also has no Counsel although he has used due diligence to procure an Attorney.  On motion of Defendant and consent of the District Attorney, the hearing of this cause is continued until the 10th day of January, 1887, at 10 o'clock A.M.  The Defendant committed to the Sheriff of the County of Apache for hearing, January 1st, 1887, and while said hearing was pending, the term of office of the undersigned expired.

  John T. Hogue         

Jack Becker's note:    J. R. Woolsey was a son-in-law of James Hale."


read more at:
Round Valley, As It Was


----------



## DiveCon

"get a rope"


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> all that says is they dont HAVE TO
> but that they WILL comply
> at least thats how i read it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Port Authority of NY/NJ could comply with the normal requirements of the local NY City building codes without having to file plans with them.
> 
> The question was: where are the plans?
> 
> Since they were not likely to be required to  be filed by this multi-jurisdictional entity, I suspect they weren't.
> 
> That's all I'm suggesting.
> 
> So, to demand that WE must provide the plans to ChrissytoFEARa, as he tries to demand, is silly of him.
> 
> I'd venture the guess that the original plans ended-up being stored AT the Twin Towers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The infiltrators of the US government, perpetrators of mass murder and treason would want you to term my demand that you provide plans "silly".  It serves their interests in destroying the Constitution and rule of law.
> 
> The Twins of course had copies by emergency regulations as I've already stated.  Emergency regulations also demand that a second set be kept by the local municipality for reference in case the building cannot be occupied.  Here is a fact of law you are still refusing to recognize as you conduct your subterfuge.
> 
> guiliani took the WTC documents while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> Your masters have the plans.
Click to expand...


YOU have absolutely zero idea of what papers the former Mayor had or took.

YOU are a bumbling stumble-fuck.

To the extent, you mental case, that the Port Authority stored the "*plans*," at the Twin Towers, it may have eluded your feeble-minded notice that the Towers collapsed and burned for many many days and weeks.

It is not just "silly," it is fucking retarded of you to demand that anybody turn anything over to you.  Go yourself, you stupid fuck, and dig them up.  There were, as slack has noted, probably copies at a variety of locations.  

*You* have never shown ANY concrete for that matter in the core structure.

You are a fucking paranoid imbecile fuckhead lying scumbag Troofer.  Stop working so hard to give aid and comfort to the scumbags who actually DID do this act, you treasonous rat turd.  Work harder to provide for your own children you incredibly lowlife loathsome maggot.


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Port Authority of NY/NJ could comply with the normal requirements of the local NY City building codes without having to file plans with them.
> 
> The question was: where are the plans?
> 
> Since they were not likely to be required to  be filed by this multi-jurisdictional entity, I suspect they weren't.
> 
> That's all I'm suggesting.
> 
> So, to demand that WE must provide the plans to ChrissytoFEARa, as he tries to demand, is silly of him.
> 
> I'd venture the guess that the original plans ended-up being stored AT the Twin Towers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The infiltrators of the US government, perpetrators of mass murder and treason would want you to term my demand that you provide plans "silly".  It serves their interests in destroying the Constitution and rule of law.
> 
> The Twins of course had copies by emergency regulations as I've already stated.  Emergency regulations also demand that a second set be kept by the local municipality for reference in case the building cannot be occupied.  Here is a fact of law you are still refusing to recognize as you conduct your subterfuge.
> 
> guiliani took the WTC documents while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> Your masters have the plans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU have absolutely zero idea of what papers the former Mayor had or took.
Click to expand...



And that in itself is a violation of the city charter  which must be upheld by law.

NYCLU:

*NYCLU Attorney Beth Haroules added, The City Charter is clear: documents such as these cannot be transferred without a detailed inventory and they can only be transferred to the official municipal archives under the control of DORIS. This contract violates both of these provisions which are designed to ensure public access.*

Aside from that, working in civil engineering, I've encountered a civic center document package before and it had plans for EVERYTHING down to trash enclosures.

Then these things are identified directly and the photos would show the concrete core.  The videotapes probably include "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers.".

*Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.*

Meaning your post is in error.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The infiltrators of the US government, perpetrators of mass murder and treason would want you to term my demand that you provide plans "silly".  It serves their interests in destroying the Constitution and rule of law.
> 
> The Twins of course had copies by emergency regulations as I've already stated.  Emergency regulations also demand that a second set be kept by the local municipality for reference in case the building cannot be occupied.  Here is a fact of law you are still refusing to recognize as you conduct your subterfuge.
> 
> guiliani took the WTC documents while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> Your masters have the plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU have absolutely zero idea of what papers the former Mayor had or took.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that in itself is a violation of the city charter  which must be upheld by law.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> *NYCLU Attorney Beth Haroules added, The City Charter is clear: documents such as these cannot be transferred without a detailed inventory and they can only be transferred to the official municipal archives under the control of DORIS. This contract violates both of these provisions which are designed to ensure public access.*
> 
> Aside from that, working in civil engineering, I've encountered a civic center document package before and it had plans for EVERYTHING down to trash enclosures.
> 
> Then these things are identified directly and the photos would show the concrete core.  The videotapes probably include "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers.".
> 
> *Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.*
> 
> Meaning your post is in error.
Click to expand...

http://www.nyclu.org/g_archive020602.html

funny how you use shit that is already flushed


----------



## Christophera

Notice how the agents relay the issues they cannot address.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Notice how the agents relay the issues they cannot address.


it would be a waste of time to once again attempt to address your bullshit
itsa been done
you are a fucking NUTCASE


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The infiltrators of the US government, perpetrators of mass murder and treason would want you to term my demand that you provide plans "silly".  It serves their interests in destroying the Constitution and rule of law.
> 
> The Twins of course had copies by emergency regulations as I've already stated.  Emergency regulations also demand that a second set be kept by the local municipality for reference in case the building cannot be occupied.  Here is a fact of law you are still refusing to recognize as you conduct your subterfuge.
> 
> guiliani took the WTC documents while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> Your masters have the plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU have absolutely zero idea of what papers the former Mayor had or took.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that in itself is a violation of the city charter  which must be upheld by law.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> *NYCLU Attorney Beth Haroules added, The City Charter is clear: documents such as these cannot be transferred without a detailed inventory and they can only be transferred to the official municipal archives under the control of DORIS. This contract violates both of these provisions which are designed to ensure public access.*
> 
> Aside from that, working in civil engineering, I've encountered a civic center document package before and it had plans for EVERYTHING down to trash enclosures.
> 
> Then these things are identified directly and the photos would show the concrete core.  The videotapes probably include "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers.".
> 
> *Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.*
> 
> Meaning your post is in error.
Click to expand...


this is the wackiest most stupid shit that you have ever posted.

explain again how you know that pictures of the concrete core from when it was built in the 1960s are in these files of a mayor from 2001?


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The infiltrators of the US government, perpetrators of mass murder and treason would want you to term my demand that you provide plans "silly".  It serves their interests in destroying the Constitution and rule of law.
> 
> The Twins of course had copies by emergency regulations as I've already stated.  Emergency regulations also demand that a second set be kept by the local municipality for reference in case the building cannot be occupied.  Here is a fact of law you are still refusing to recognize as you conduct your subterfuge.
> 
> guiliani took the WTC documents while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> Your masters have the plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU have absolutely zero idea of what papers the former Mayor had or took.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that in itself is a violation of the city charter  which must be upheld by law.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> *NYCLU Attorney Beth Haroules added, The City Charter is clear: documents such as these cannot be transferred without a detailed inventory and they can only be transferred to the official municipal archives under the control of DORIS. This contract violates both of these provisions which are designed to ensure public access.*
> 
> Aside from that, working in civil engineering, I've encountered a civic center document package before and it had plans for EVERYTHING down to trash enclosures.
> 
> Then these things are identified directly and the photos would show the concrete core.  The videotapes probably include "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers.".
> 
> *Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.*
> 
> Meaning your post is in error.
Click to expand...


Wrong, idiot.  

it means only that YOU don't know.  And you have no idea if any papers that the Mayor has retained come under any inventory requirement.

You are not just a loon and pitiably stupid, but you are also utterly irrational.  Your nutsack is also empty.  We know this because no MAN would fail to support his own children if physically able to do so.


----------



## eots

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU have absolutely zero idea of what papers the former Mayor had or took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that in itself is a violation of the city charter  which must be upheld by law.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> *NYCLU Attorney Beth Haroules added, The City Charter is clear: documents such as these cannot be transferred without a detailed inventory and they can only be transferred to the official municipal archives under the control of DORIS. This contract violates both of these provisions which are designed to ensure public access.*
> 
> Aside from that, working in civil engineering, I've encountered a civic center document package before and it had plans for EVERYTHING down to trash enclosures.
> 
> Then these things are identified directly and the photos would show the concrete core.  The videotapes probably include "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers.".
> 
> *Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.*
> 
> Meaning your post is in error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, idiot.
> 
> it means only that YOU don't know.  And you have no idea if any papers that the Mayor has retained come under any inventory requirement.
> 
> You are not just a loon and pitiably stupid, but you are also utterly irrational.  Your nutsack is also empty.  We know this because no MAN would fail to support his own children if physically able to do so.
Click to expand...


wow talk about strawmen..child support is some how connected the construction of the twin towers ?


----------



## Fizz

eots said:


> wow talk about strawmen..child support is some how connected the construction of the twin towers ?



havent you been paying attention? anyone that doesnt believe the twin towers had a concrete core is guilty of treason. this comes from a man guilty of not paying his child support and sentenced to jail time.


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning your post is in error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, idiot.
> 
> it means only that YOU don't know.  And you have no idea if any papers that the Mayor has retained come under any inventory requirement.
> 
> You are not just a loon and pitiably stupid, but you are also utterly irrational.  Your nutsack is also empty.  We know this because no MAN would fail to support his own children if physically able to do so.
Click to expand...


I do know what civic center documents contain.  The perpetrators you serve won't want you to accept that, but such records rooms and documents are quite consistent all accross the nation and people will logically understand that.  They have plans for everything, all the contracts that were made to build the centers, lease and rental records.  Energy use, accident records.  Event records etc.

As I've said.  My children are well cared for, except of course for the local government and their failure to appear on subpoena which seriously endangers their futures by promoting that methods of creating secrecy remain secret.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I do know what civic center documents contain.  The perpetrators you serve won't want you to accept that, but such records rooms and documents are quite consistent all accross the nation and people will logically understand that.  They have plans for everything, all the contracts that were made to build the centers, lease and rental records.  Energy use, accident records.  Event records etc.
> 
> As I've said.  My children are well cared for, except of course for the local government and their failure to appear on subpoena which seriously endangers their futures by promoting that methods of creating secrecy remain secret.



you dont know what they contain. if you do then please tell us where you are getting your information. once again its been proven that you simply make shit up.

if your children were well cared for its NO THANKS TO YOU. YOU ARE A PIECE OF SHIT DEADBEAT DAD THAT ABANDONED HIS KIDS. no paper from 1876 is going to change that. you are full of stupid excuses.

thank god your kids had a great mom that apparently cared for her children much better than their deadbeat dad that abandoned them.


----------



## Christophera

I've explained that the content of civic center documents is fairly standard.

I understand the infiltrating perpetrators would want you to change the subject, and when you do it so quickly to simply conduct more ignorance of Constitutional rights, beyond those related to mass murder well .  .  . you really do appear as a traitor.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I've explained that the content of civic center documents is fairly standard.
> 
> I understand the infiltrating perpetrators would want you to change the subject, and when you do it so quickly to simply conduct more ignorance of Constitutional rights, beyond those related to mass murder well .  .  . you really do appear as a traitor.


you are a fucking insane moron


----------



## Liability

eots said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that in itself is a violation of the city charter  which must be upheld by law.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> *NYCLU Attorney Beth Haroules added, &#8220;The City Charter is clear: documents such as these cannot be transferred without a detailed inventory and they can only be transferred to the official municipal archives under the control of DORIS. This contract violates both of these provisions which are designed to ensure public access.&#8221;*
> 
> Aside from that, working in civil engineering, I've encountered a civic center document package before and it had plans for EVERYTHING down to trash enclosures.
> 
> Then these things are identified directly and the photos would show the concrete core.  The videotapes probably include "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers.".
> 
> *Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.*
> 
> Meaning your post is in error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, idiot.
> 
> it means only that YOU don't know.  And you have no idea if any papers that the Mayor has retained come under any inventory requirement.
> 
> You are not just a loon and pitiably stupid, but you are also utterly irrational.  Your nutsack is also empty.  We know this because no MAN would fail to support his own children if physically able to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow talk about strawmen..child support is some how connected the construction of the twin towers ?
Click to expand...


Your asshole buddy's disgraceful refusal to support his own children is not connected to the construction of the Twin Towers, you retard.

It is connected to his complete lack of credibility, you loathsome shitstain.


----------



## Christophera

Your complete lack of credibility stems from a complete lack of evidence and then basic integrity that has been heavily compromised by showing your deceptive, manipulative and unaccountable nature here.

Anything you might attempt to bring up with text to change the subject is overshadowed by the fact that what you are doing is supporting secret methods of mass murder in the USA and that such murder has been used to conduct treason.  You enable it with your posts.

The fact you've not recognized violations of law, basically doing the same thing you are doing confirms you are conducting treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your complete lack of credibility stems from a complete lack of evidence and then basic integrity that has been heavily compromised by showing your deceptive, manipulative and unaccountable nature here.
> 
> Anything you might attempt to bring up with text to change the subject is overshadowed by the fact that what you are doing is supporting secret methods of mass murder in the USA and that such murder has been used to conduct treason.  You enable it with your posts.
> 
> The fact you've not recognized violations of law, basically doing the same thing you are doing confirms you are conducting treason.


dipshit, that archive site does not validate the content as correct, all it does is store what was on that site at one point in time, and nothing more


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your complete lack of credibility stems from a complete lack of evidence and then basic integrity that has been heavily compromised by showing your deceptive, manipulative and unaccountable nature here.
> 
> Anything you might attempt to bring up with text to change the subject is overshadowed by the fact that what you are doing is supporting secret methods of mass murder in the USA and that such murder has been used to conduct treason.  You enable it with your posts.
> 
> The fact you've not recognized violations of law, basically doing the same thing you are doing confirms you are conducting treason.



what color is the sky in your world?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your complete lack of credibility stems from a complete lack of evidence and then basic integrity that has been heavily compromised by showing your deceptive, manipulative and unaccountable nature here.
> 
> Anything you might attempt to bring up with text to change the subject is overshadowed by the fact that what you are doing is supporting secret methods of mass murder in the USA and that such murder has been used to conduct treason.  You enable it with your posts.
> 
> The fact you've not recognized violations of law, basically doing the same thing you are doing confirms you are conducting treason.
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, that archive site does not validate the content as correct, all it does is store what was on that site at one point in time, and nothing more
Click to expand...


But it is verifiable and no one but you is questioning it.  You are doing this WHILE you cannot get official plans.

Bad sign.


----------



## Fizz

find any pictures of a concrete core yet?

any building plans for a concrete core yet?

any workers that say they saw a concrete core or worked on a concrete core? 

shut the fuck up and pay the child support you owe.


...then get back to us when you have even ONE piece of physical evidence.


----------



## Liability

Fizz said:


> find any pictures of a concrete core yet?
> 
> any building plans for a concrete core yet?
> 
> any workers that say they saw a concrete core or worked on a concrete core?
> 
> shut the fuck up and pay the child support you owe.
> 
> 
> ...then get back to us when you have even ONE piece of physical evidence.



Troofers feel no obligation to prove whateverthefuck they wish to say.  But there is no doubt that not only will he never come back with ANY kind of physical or valid documentary "proof," but he can't.  It doesn't exist.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your complete lack of credibility stems from a complete lack of evidence and then basic integrity that has been heavily compromised by showing your deceptive, manipulative and unaccountable nature here.
> 
> Anything you might attempt to bring up with text to change the subject is overshadowed by the fact that what you are doing is supporting secret methods of mass murder in the USA and that such murder has been used to conduct treason.  You enable it with your posts.
> 
> The fact you've not recognized violations of law, basically doing the same thing you are doing confirms you are conducting treason.
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, that archive site does not validate the content as correct, all it does is store what was on that site at one point in time, and nothing more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it is verifiable and no one but you is questioning it.  You are doing this WHILE you cannot get official plans.
> 
> Bad sign.
Click to expand...

no, you have not verified it
you are too fucking delusional


----------



## Christophera

Most often, the opposite of what agents say is closer to the truth.

You never did come up with an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.

You never did come up with the official plans.

You never did recognize the violations of law that took the official plans and all the construction photographs from NYC offices.

Gee, proll'y no one wonders who you work for.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Most often, the opposite of what agents say is closer to the truth.
> 
> You never did come up with an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> You never did come up with the official plans.
> 
> You never did recognize the violations of law that took the official plans and all the construction photographs from NYC offices.
> 
> Gee, proll'y no one wonders who you work for.


you have been shown HUNDEREDS of photos showing a steel core
you are just too fucking delusional to admit it
even the photos YOU use show a steel core


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Most often, the opposite of what agents say is closer to the truth.



UNIVERSALLY, whatever ChristoFEARa says about the 9/11 attacks is the opposite of the truth.



Christophera said:


> You never did come up with an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.



See?  That's a lie!  In REALITY, the images have been *repeatedly* posted.  Then YOU even took the pains to lie about what they are.  Then your lies got exposed.  Then you called the folks who provided the honest refutations of your deliberate lies, "agents."  Then we all pissed on your fucking imbecile insane head some more.  And all the time YOU have been deflecting for all you're worth (which admittedly aint much) because YOU are a complete FAIL when it comes to supporting YOUR lie that the core was composed of concrete in whole or in part.



Christophera said:


> You never did come up with the official plans.



So?  Go get them.



Christophera said:


> You never did recognize the violations of law that took the official plans and all the construction photographs from NYC offices.



YOUR distorted and erroneous beliefs cannot be "recognized' as something they aren't, you filthy Troofer scum.  The ACLU or the NYCLU making a CLAIM is not the same thing as "proof" of anything at all.



Christophera said:


> Gee, proll'y no one wonders who you work for.



WE all have real (and different) jobs.  Jobs.  Whattta concept.   If you'd get one, maybe YOU could do the right thing, for once in your worthless life -- and support your own children, you shitstain.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Most often, the opposite of what agents say is closer to the truth.
> 
> You never did come up with an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> You never did come up with the official plans.
> 
> You never did recognize the violations of law that took the official plans and all the construction photographs from NYC offices.
> 
> Gee, proll'y no one wonders who you work for.



where is it documented that the official plans and the construction photographs were taken by guiliani? 

you are so full of excuses. you have excuses for everything. i couldnt pay my child support because there is no paper from 1876. i cant show any pictures of the concrete core from the internet because super secret government agents stole them all. there are no construction pictures because every single one of them was stored in guiliani's office.

its all so insane that nobody......

......and i mean NOBODY.... believes you.

your stories are so insane that you actually prove there was no concrete core by using completely idiotic statements to prove there was.

here is an example. you keep saying we cant show steel core columns on 9/11.

well, here they are:






now let's watch you try to come up with some wildly incoherant and completely impossible scenario as to why these are NOT actually steel core columns. let's all watch you do this without any evidence at all for your stupid claims....


----------



## Christophera

There is only ONE steel column on the right.  The concrete core wall is to the left of it.

That column is the spire and it is NOT in the core.  It is of this west inner wall framework of the exterior steel.  






Which is surrounding the concrete and the North end of the west framed wall of interior box columns as this superimposition shows.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> There is only ONE steel column on the right.  The concrete core wall is to the left of it.
> 
> That column is the spire and it is NOT in the core.  It is of this west inner wall framework of the exterior steel.



bullshit.

its ALL part of the steel core that you claim we can't show pictures of. you are trying to piss on everybody's leg and tell them it's raining. 

how the fuck you could claim there is only one column in that picture i will never know.


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what a core column needs for foundation not a crappy bracket resting on a stack of "I" beam cribbing that bears on a 1 foot concrete slab.
> 
> The "grillage" in between the elevator pits can be seen in the core area of WTC 1.  "Slurry wall" is an error and is really the perimeter footings of the tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 foot thick is now known to extend from the outer edge of the outermost elevator pit to between the interior box column footings which were 5 feet measured perpendicular to the core face.  That 5 feet of concrete is outside the core basewall which was 12 feet thick down into the core foundation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not this shit again.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the reasons why your claims above are nothing but bullshit. More to come...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris, here's why you are CLUELESS.
> 
> In the photo above you say the dark grillages you point to are for the elevator support steel which was just inside the outer ring of massive box columns. Per your claim, the massive box columns were outside your supposed concrete core while the elevator support steel was inside your supposed concrete core.
> 
> Concering the columns in the core, how many column rows were there for the short axis and how many column row were there for the long axis? I'll answer for you. 6 columns along the short axis wall and 8 along the long axis.
> 
> Next is the photo that I have marked up. I have drawn red lines to indicate the column rows and numbered them 1 through 6. What's that you say? Only 6 column rows from bottom to top? How can that be? That would make the grillages you point at support for the massive box columns since columns rows 1 and 6 are massive box column rows.
> 
> OOOOPPPPPPPPSSSSS!
> 
> HUGE MISTAKE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the same photo. How do we know that bottom to top is the short axis of the core (6 column rows) and left to right is the long axis of the core (8 column rows)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do we know that those are the 8 column rows along the long axis? See the column rows number 4 and 5? Those that the 2 columns are closer together that any of the other columns in the row. Column 4 has 3 columns to the right of it which means that column 5 has 3 columns to the left of it. 8 columns.
> 
> Here's your "buttplate" picture. The columns in the red rectangle are column rows 4 and 5 above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your claim that those grillages you call are are for elevator guide rail support steel is completely wrong. Those are actually grillages for the BOX COLUMNS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. Let me guess. You re-remembered what you didn't remember you remembered all those years ago?
Click to expand...


How did you mess this up Chris? What a HUGE mistake...


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Most often, the opposite of what agents say is closer to the truth.
> 
> You never did come up with an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> You never did come up with the official plans.
> 
> You never did recognize the violations of law that took the official plans and all the construction photographs from NYC offices.
> 
> Gee, proll'y no one wonders who you work for.



I work for myself, have for years.
I bet you don't work, and never have.
If you believe something different than what was described in any official reports is really what happened, the burden of proof is on you. We told you that here several times. We told you that at topsecret.com. We told you that on other forums as well. You continue to spread propaganda against your own country while accusing others of the treason YOU are committing.

Your entertainment value is wearing thin here, just as it did in the other forums.

This woman accused others of treason as well, and even talked people around the world into committing treason against their own countries by convincing them that what she wanted them to do was not treason, but good citizenship.
Pa. woman 'Jihad Jane' facing terror charges


The time will come very soon when your treasonous actions will be seen for what they are by everyone.

Like I said, your entertainment value is quickly fading..........


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most often, the opposite of what agents say is closer to the truth.
> 
> You never did come up with an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> You never did come up with the official plans.
> 
> You never did recognize the violations of law that took the official plans and all the construction photographs from NYC offices.
> 
> Gee, proll'y no one wonders who you work for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work for myself, have for years.
> I bet you don't work, and never have.
> If you believe something different than what was described in any official reports is really what happened, the burden of proof is on you. We told you that here several times. We told you that at topsecret.com. We told you that on other forums as well. You continue to spread propaganda against your own country while accusing others of the treason YOU are committing.
Click to expand...


I've filed the proof of what FEMA, guiliani, silverstein and the public broadcast system in a United State District court and it is solid.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

You won't even recognize a violation of law which is a critical aspect of defining treasonus acts.  You accusations are BS and NOT a defense for what you are doing which is working to conceal treason.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most often, the opposite of what agents say is closer to the truth.
> 
> You never did come up with an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> You never did come up with the official plans.
> 
> You never did recognize the violations of law that took the official plans and all the construction photographs from NYC offices.
> 
> Gee, proll'y no one wonders who you work for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work for myself, have for years.
> I bet you don't work, and never have.
> If you believe something different than what was described in any official reports is really what happened, the burden of proof is on you. We told you that here several times. We told you that at topsecret.com. We told you that on other forums as well. You continue to spread propaganda against your own country while accusing others of the treason YOU are committing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ]
> 
> I've filed the proof of what FEMA, guiliani, silverstein and the public broadcast system in a United State District court and it is solid.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> You won't even recognize a violation of law.  You accusations are BS and NOT a defense for what you are doing which is treason.
Click to expand...


Now that's entertainment!


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not this shit again.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the reasons why your claims above are nothing but bullshit. More to come...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, here's why you are CLUELESS.
> 
> In the photo above you say the dark grillages you point to are for the elevator support steel which was just inside the outer ring of massive box columns. Per your claim, the massive box columns were outside your supposed concrete core while the elevator support steel was inside your supposed concrete core.
> 
> Concering the columns in the core, how many column rows were there for the short axis and how many column row were there for the long axis? I'll answer for you. 6 columns along the short axis wall and 8 along the long axis.
> 
> Next is the photo that I have marked up. I have drawn red lines to indicate the column rows and numbered them 1 through 6. What's that you say? Only 6 column rows from bottom to top? How can that be? That would make the grillages you point at support for the massive box columns since columns rows 1 and 6 are massive box column rows.
> 
> OOOOPPPPPPPPSSSSS!
> 
> HUGE MISTAKE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the same photo. How do we know that bottom to top is the short axis of the core (6 column rows) and left to right is the long axis of the core (8 column rows)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do we know that those are the 8 column rows along the long axis? See the column rows number 4 and 5? Those that the 2 columns are closer together that any of the other columns in the row. Column 4 has 3 columns to the right of it which means that column 5 has 3 columns to the left of it. 8 columns.
> 
> Here's your "buttplate" picture. The columns in the red rectangle are column rows 4 and 5 above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your claim that those grillages you call are are for elevator guide rail support steel is completely wrong. Those are actually grillages for the BOX COLUMNS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. Let me guess. You re-remembered what you didn't remember you remembered all those years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you mess this up Chris? What a HUGE mistake...
Click to expand...


If you think an inconsistency such as you point out compensates for the fact that the steel core columns are never seen in the core area on 9 -11 you are simply acting as an agent.

I've never felt that my uses of that photo were verified, which is why it's not on my web site.  It is NOT a good basis by itself.  That huge space between the edges of the elevator pit and those footings is where the concrete core foundation went.

Get the official plans then you will have something.  Until then, the information of the buildings engineer on September 13, 2001 and Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation along with images from 9-11 showing concrete,






Are logically going to rule.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, here's why you are CLUELESS.
> 
> In the photo above you say the dark grillages you point to are for the elevator support steel which was just inside the outer ring of massive box columns. Per your claim, the massive box columns were outside your supposed concrete core while the elevator support steel was inside your supposed concrete core.
> 
> Concering the columns in the core, how many column rows were there for the short axis and how many column row were there for the long axis? I'll answer for you. 6 columns along the short axis wall and 8 along the long axis.
> 
> Next is the photo that I have marked up. I have drawn red lines to indicate the column rows and numbered them 1 through 6. What's that you say? Only 6 column rows from bottom to top? How can that be? That would make the grillages you point at support for the massive box columns since columns rows 1 and 6 are massive box column rows.
> 
> OOOOPPPPPPPPSSSSS!
> 
> HUGE MISTAKE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the same photo. How do we know that bottom to top is the short axis of the core (6 column rows) and left to right is the long axis of the core (8 column rows)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do we know that those are the 8 column rows along the long axis? See the column rows number 4 and 5? Those that the 2 columns are closer together that any of the other columns in the row. Column 4 has 3 columns to the right of it which means that column 5 has 3 columns to the left of it. 8 columns.
> 
> Here's your "buttplate" picture. The columns in the red rectangle are column rows 4 and 5 above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your claim that those grillages you call are are for elevator guide rail support steel is completely wrong. Those are actually grillages for the BOX COLUMNS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. Let me guess. You re-remembered what you didn't remember you remembered all those years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you mess this up Chris? What a HUGE mistake...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think an inconsistency such as you point out compensates for the fact that the steel core columns are never seen in the core area on 9 -11 you are simply acting as an agent.
> 
> I've never felt that my uses of that photo were verified, which is why it's not on my web site.  It is NOT a good basis by itself.  That huge space between the edges of the elevator pit and those footings is where the concrete core foundation went.
Click to expand...


No dipshit. 

You miss the entire point. You base you theory on a bunch of claims and evidence. You have been proven to be mistaken on many of those. You have even admitted that you still don't "remember" all the details of which you speak.

You continue to make claims based on opinion and your supposed "construction knowledge" yet you've been proven wrong at every turn. You suppoly no evidence to support your claims.

Now that photo above you used to try and impress people with your so-called "knowledge of construction" has just been beaten down. 

You fucked up big time again and all you want to do is sweep it under the rug? You used that photo as proof that the grillages were not strong enough for the massive box columns. Now you've been proven wrong. Those grillages WERE beneath the box columns. 

And know you fuck up by saying the location of your core was between the pit and the footings? 

What a complete ass. Keep fumbling around Chris. You just keep showing what a delusional creep you really are.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> If you think an inconsistency such as you point out compensates for the fact that the steel core columns are never seen in the core area on 9 -11 you are simply acting as an agent.



So you admit you screwed up again? Just wanted to point that out.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think an inconsistency such as you point out compensates for the fact that the steel core columns are never seen in the core area on 9 -11 you are simply acting as an agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit you screwed up again? Just wanted to point that out.
Click to expand...


You've done nothing but screw up since you started with this in 2004.  Your entire act is a screw up.  A misrepresentation of information.  It is worse than a screw up, it is treason.

When you cannot produce the official building plans AND refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of building plans for public buildings, establishes the misprision of treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think an inconsistency such as you point out compensates for the fact that the steel core columns are never seen in the core area on 9 -11 you are simply acting as an agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit you screwed up again? Just wanted to point that out.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've done nothing but screw up since you started with this in 2004.  Your entire act is a screw up.  A misrepresentation of information.  It is worse than a screw up, it is treason.
> 
> When you cannot produce the official building plans AND refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of building plans for public buildings, establishes the misprision of treason.
Click to expand...

^^^^more TPP


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> When you cannot produce the official building plans AND refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of building plans for public buildings, establishes the misprision of treason.



holy shit this is funny!! 

you cant produce ANY plans that say it was a concrete core. then, as if that wasnt funny enough, you use lawsuit as proof that building plans were hidden and THE BUILDING PLANS ARENT EVEN LISTED IN THE LAWSUIT!!! 

HAHAHAHahhaahahahahaa!!! 

you make the "rogue helicopter pilot" guy at city council hearings look sane.... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zA1hyqA6UTY]YouTube - Paranoid schizo complains to city about "rogue helicopter pilot"[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you cannot produce the official building plans AND refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of building plans for public buildings, establishes the misprision of treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit this is funny!!
> 
> you cant produce ANY plans that say it was a concrete core.[/url]
Click to expand...


That is true, and that you will not recognize why indicates you are conducting misprision of treason.

I can produce images from 9-11 that show the concrete core.

Specifically the west core wall of WTC 1 in an end view to the left of the spire.







I can produce information from independent authority identifying a concrete core.  The buildings engineer of record.

Leslie Robertson in Newsweek on September 13, 2001


----------



## Fizz

theres no concrete in your picture, jackass.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I can produce information from independent authority identifying a concrete core.  The buildings engineer of record.
> 
> Leslie Robertson in Newsweek on September 13, 2001



the engineer doesnt "identify" a concrete core. the reporter does. the reporter was wrong. 

Newsweek later correctly says it is a STEEL CORE. 

....and golly gee..... the article is STILL on their website. it didnt get pulled because it had wrong info like your article did.
High Time - Newsweek.com


----------



## Christophera

The infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder would want you to say that.

But the engineer of record for the Towers Leslie Roberts identifies a concrete core in Newsweek on September 13, 2001 while a number of photos show the concrete on 9-11.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder would want you to say that.



the only way you can know that is because YOU WORK FOR THEM!!!


----------



## Christophera

As long as I recognize that the NYS FOIL laws were violated depriving America of the Towers plans, such assertions are actually the reverse of what is true because you, gumjob and the others show you are agents conducting misprision of treason fail to recognize the violations of law.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> As long as I recognize that the NYS FOIL laws were violated depriving America of the Towers plans, such assertions are actually the reverse of what is true because you, gumjob and the others show you are agents conducting misprision of treason fail to recognize the violations of law.



please document that the building plans were part of the documents listed in that lawsuit.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> As long as I recognize that the NYS FOIL laws were violated depriving America of the Towers plans, such assertions are actually the reverse of what is true because you, gumjob and the others show you are agents conducting misprision of treason fail to recognize the violations of law.



You have no ability to "recognize" any such thing.

In fact, you have no valid basis to even make the claim.

The ever-irresponsible and disgraceful ACLU or NYCLU saying something and it being credible are two very different things.


----------



## Christophera

Until you have subtance, which will never happen, your text is meaningless.

This page, with its text, is verifiable.  guiliani took the WTC documents from NYC offices, period.

NYCLU:

The only thing verifiable about you is that your behavior consistently shows you are acting to conceal treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Until you have subtance, which will never happen, your text is meaningless.
> 
> This page, with its text, is verifiable.  guiliani took the WTC documents from NYC offices, period.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> The only thing verifiable about you is that your behavior consistently shows you are acting to conceal treason.


we are still waiting for some substance from you
liar


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Until you have subtance, which will never happen, your text is meaningless.
> 
> This page, with its text, is verifiable.  guiliani took the WTC documents from NYC offices, period.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> The only thing verifiable about you is that your behavior consistently shows you are acting to conceal treason.



The page with its text is *not* verifiable.  It has not been "verified," and you cannot verify anything.

Until you provide substance and truth, all your posts are as meaningful as your paternal support payments for your children.

You are a disgraceful child-neglecting scumbag fucking lying Troofer genital sore.


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until you have subtance, which will never happen, your text is meaningless.
> 
> This page, with its text, is verifiable.  guiliani took the WTC documents from NYC offices, period.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> The only thing verifiable about you is that your behavior consistently shows you are acting to conceal treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The page with its text is *not* verifiable.
Click to expand...


Yes it is and anybody can figure out how to do it.  But the infiltrators of the US government conducting treason to destroy the Constitution would not want you to recognize that.

As usual the revers of what you say is closer to the truth thatn what you say.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until you have subtance, which will never happen, your text is meaningless.
> 
> This page, with its text, is verifiable.  guiliani took the WTC documents from NYC offices, period.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> The only thing verifiable about you is that your behavior consistently shows you are acting to conceal treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The page with its text is *not* verifiable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is and anybody can figure out how to do it.  But the infiltrators of the US government conducting treason to destroy the Constitution would not want you to recognize that.
> 
> As usual the revers of what you say is closer to the truth thatn what you say.
Click to expand...


No.  It isn't.

It states opinions and allegations, much like you do.

But it establishes exactly nothing.

Any *honest* person _*with*_ a brain could see this plainly.   But degenerate habitual liars, like you scumbag Troofers, cannot even discern the truth anymore.  

As always, what YOU say remains a deliberate and undisguised lie.


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The page with its text is *not* verifiable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is and anybody can figure out how to do it.  But the infiltrators of the US government conducting treason to destroy the Constitution would not want you to recognize that.
> 
> As usual the revers of what you say is closer to the truth thatn what you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It isn't.
> 
> It states opinions and allegations, much like you do.
> 
> But it establishes exactly nothing.
> 
> Any *honest* person _*with*_ a brain could see this plainly.   But degenerate habitual liars, like you scumbag Troofers, cannot even discern the truth anymore.
> 
> As always, what YOU say remains a deliberate and undisguised lie.
Click to expand...


Verifiable because FOIL was used and the NYCLU defines violations of laws controlling public information.

*Although the December 24th contract between the City and the Giuliani Center acknowledges the City&#8217;s obligations under FOIL, two provisions of the contract violate FOIL. One provision gives Mr. Giuliani veto power over the disclosure of documents he deems personal. The other allows the Giuliani Center to prescreen documents and determine when they are &#8220;public.&#8221; This provision intrudes the Center into a determinative process not contemplated by FOIL.

The City also violated the Freedom of Information Law by transferring records to the custody of the Giuliani Center without first compiling a detailed list. Section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law obligates an agency to maintain a &#8220;reasonably detailed list by subject matter&#8221; of all agency records, &#8220;whether or not [those records are] available under this article.&#8221; Such a list is necessary to prevent the inappropriate destruction of documents and to inform the public as to the content of the documentary collection. The list appended to the December 24th contract as Attachment A does not contain sufficiently detailed information to satisfy this requirement. And the documents appear, therefore, to have been transferred without complying with this requirement.*


----------



## slackjawed

Which group does everyone think christofeara  fall into?


A) patternicity, or a tendency to find meaningful patterns in random noise;
B)agenticity, or the bent to believe the world is controlled by invisible intentional agent;
C) confirmation bias, or the seeking and finding of confirmatory evidence for what we already believe;
or;
D) hindsight bias, or tailoring after-the-fact explanations to what we already know happened."



(from (Four reasons why people believe in conspiracy theories - SmartPlanet  )


I tend to think he falls into the "B" category myself.......


----------



## Christophera

Perhaps it is easier and more meaningful to simply recognize that those who have no evidence, refuse to use evidence, support deceptions and manipulations while failing to recognize violations of law controlling due process "cause of death" determination in a case of 3,000 murders used to empower treason, are actually working to conceal the treason.


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> Which group does everyone think christofeara  fall into?
> 
> 
> A) patternicity, or a tendency to find meaningful patterns in random noise;
> B)agenticity, or the bent to believe the world is controlled by invisible intentional agent;
> C) confirmation bias, or the seeking and finding of confirmatory evidence for what we already believe;
> or;
> D) hindsight bias, or tailoring after-the-fact explanations to what we already know happened."
> 
> 
> 
> (from (Four reasons why people believe in conspiracy theories - SmartPlanet  )
> 
> 
> I tend to think he falls into the "B" category myself.......


i'd say "all of the above"


----------



## Christophera

Of course the agents must attempt to change the subject because they have no independently verified evidence to support that the supposed steel core columns ever existed.


----------



## slackjawed

I urge everyone in the mental health field to read every thread chistofearya has posted in as a lesson in how a reasonable person simply cannot argue with the mentally ill.

sure is entertaining though, 'specially when he links his own idiotic posts as "proof" of something.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Of course the agents must attempt to change the subject because they have no independently verified evidence to support that the supposed steel core columns ever existed.


yes, dipshit, the world is full of agents working against you
you are massively outnumbered
run to the hills and build yourself a cabin and dont connect to the internet or we will find you


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Of course the agents must attempt to change the subject because they have no independently verified evidence to support that the supposed steel core columns ever existed.



And, where is yours shitstain?


----------



## Christophera

And it is all consistent with the buildings engineer of record, because Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> And it is all consistent with the buildings engineer of record, because Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


robertson never said it, neither did oxford (you lie) and Domel was WRONG

http://www.askoxford.com/concise_oed/skyscraper?view=uk

^^^ what oxford actually says for skyscraper


----------



## Christophera

"Liessssssssss," hissed the snake.

While the truth is plan to see in the portion of WTC 2 east concrete core caught in motion toppling into the empty core area.







No .  .  . it is not a floor.  Wherw would a floor come from in that photo?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> "Liessssssssss," hissed the snake.
> 
> While the truth is plan to see in the portion of WTC 2 east concrete core caught in motion toppling into the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> No .  .  . it is not a floor.  Wherw would a floor come from in that photo?


there were 110 floors in each tower, dipshit
and ZERO concrete in the core above grade


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> "Liessssssssss," hissed the snake.
> 
> While the truth is plan to see in the portion of WTC 2 east concrete core caught in motion toppling into the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No .  .  . it is not a floor.  Wherw would a floor come from in that photo?



Now that is some funny shit, actually admitting you are a snake.
snake pliskin- I thought you were dead!

What you are claiming is not "plan to see", it looks like steel with no concrete to the rest of us.

I wonder, in a skyscaper, gee, where would a floor come from homer?

dive is right, your a fucktard


funny, but then most mental cases do exhibit some degree of hilarity


----------



## slackjawed

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christofcal, you know yourself you can indeed get copies of those plans at either the NY Port Authority, or from the National Institute of Standards offices in DC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've learned long ago there are no responses for such requests.  If you think what you say is true, you get them and prove me wrong.
> 
> The makers of the disappeared documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers",.mp3  search update could not even get the plans from the port authority in response to a FOIA in 1988, 13 years before 9-11.
> 
> The Twin towers had a concrete core.
> 
> The Concrete Core Of The WTC Towers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the one that wants them. You do. You go to the people's republic of Ny and get them (sorry liability)
> You will have to present your request in person and PAY for them. I have no desire to do either, go to NY or pay for them to satisfy your desire.
> As it seems to be important to you, go get them.
> At least accept that you have been given the "reasonable response" you asked for as to why you can't just click them up on the internet.
> 
> Let me clue you in on building plans;
> I designed several subdivisions for the White Mtn Apache nation. I own the plans, they own the subdivision. I am obligated to provide copies of MY plans, MY intellectual property, to those that request it ANS have approval from the tribe to make such a request.
> Imagine a world where bank robbers could simply go down to city hall and ask for the plans to the first national bank..........
> 
> 
> Let me put it this way;
> Say you and 911nutjob had anal sex, afterwards you wiped your ass and left a bloddy shitstain with lube mixed in on your hankie. You toss the shitty bloody hankie in the trash can, but miss it and it lands behind the  behind the trash can.
> Days later your mom finds it and knowing its yours, and thinking she is doing you a favor, writes your name on it and hangs it on the fridge.
> Now say some art afficiando stops by and offers to buy it from you.
> You sell it.
> The art collector owns the shit-stained rag, but you withhold the rights to how it was created, for obvious reasons.
> Now, the art collector owns the rag, but the 'intelectual property', or how it was created belongs to you.
> see how that works?
> Now add in the fact that allowing every tom dick and osama the ability to access building plans on demand creates a security threat.
> See why they are controlled?
> At least accept that you have been given the "reasonable response" you asked for as to why you can't just click up any set of building plans on the internet.
Click to expand...


just wanted to bump up my discussion of intellectual property for those that missed my wonderful analogy.


----------



## Fizz

chris, what type of mental issues have you been diagnosed with? are you on any medication?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> chris, what type of mental issues have you been diagnosed with? are you on any medication?


he has admitted ADHD


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> chris, what type of mental issues have you been diagnosed with? are you on any medication?
> 
> 
> 
> he has admitted ADHD
Click to expand...


that would explain SOME of his method of being chronically obtuse.

Still, it doesn't explain the irrational and absurd ideas he clings to.

Of course, the overuse of prescription drugs for such a disorder might.


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> chris, what type of mental issues have you been diagnosed with? are you on any medication?
> 
> 
> 
> he has admitted ADHD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that would explain SOME of his method of being chronically obtuse.
> 
> Still, it doesn't explain the irrational and absurd ideas he clings to.
> 
> Of course, the overuse of prescription drugs for such a disorder might.
Click to expand...

i'm sure he has more issues than just ADHD


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> he has admitted ADHD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would explain SOME of his method of being chronically obtuse.
> 
> Still, it doesn't explain the irrational and absurd ideas he clings to.
> 
> Of course, the overuse of prescription drugs for such a disorder might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm sure he has more issues than just ADHD
Click to expand...


well, based on the idea that one can damage his vehicle by 'winking' at him, or that supeonas from the late 1800's could somehow have an impact on his child support case today, undoubtedly you are right.


----------



## Christophera

No substance to any of the agent text on this page.

Here is substance.


Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


*PANEL 5

Illustrates how the deception is completed by misrepresenting what were in reality elevator guide rail support steel, as steel core columns.
Top left, left and right of the center crane on the tops of the vertical steel are horizontal plates called butt plates. Crane Towers are shown atypically distributed within sockets of the crane platform in this photo with an unoccupied corner and a crane near the center. No diagonal braces or gusset plates are ever seen at intersections of horizontal and vertical elements in the core area of the guide rail support steel. Such bracing would have blocked hallways and elevators but is needed for a core of steel columns. Concrete shear walls provided the lateral support.
The concrete core walls were on the same plane as the diagonals of the crane platform, a tool for building the Towers.
Bottom. Taken from inside the core furthest guide rail support steel has a silhouetted butt plate on the furthest vertical element with red circle. Illustrates how the deception is completed by misrepresenting construction photos of elevator guide rail support steel, as showing steel core columns.
*


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> No substance to any of the agent text on this page.
> 
> Here is substance.
> 
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> 
> *PANEL 5
> 
> Illustrates how the deception is completed by misrepresenting what were in reality elevator guide rail support steel, as steel core columns.
> Top left, left and right of the center crane on the tops of the vertical steel are horizontal plates called butt plates. Crane Towers are shown atypically distributed within sockets of the crane platform in this photo with an unoccupied corner and a crane near the center. No diagonal braces or gusset plates are ever seen at intersections of horizontal and vertical elements in the core area of the guide rail support steel. Such bracing would have blocked hallways and elevators but is needed for a core of steel columns. Concrete shear walls provided the lateral support.
> The concrete core walls were on the same plane as the diagonals of the crane platform, a tool for building the Towers.
> Bottom. Taken from inside the core furthest guide rail support steel has a silhouetted butt plate on the furthest vertical element with red circle. Illustrates how the deception is completed by misrepresenting construction photos of elevator guide rail support steel, as showing steel core columns.
> *



agent chris, those pictures are reruns, how many times do you think you should post them?

.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No substance to any of the agent text on this page.



actually, it has a lot to do with the substance on this page.

you show pictures of a steel core and claim they show concrete.

you think anyone that disagrees with your hoax is a government agent.

anyone that objects to your lies you claim is guilty of treason.

your mental condition is better documented than your concrete core.


----------



## Christophera

You agents don't get it.  You can't pretend to be real Americans.  It doesn't work.  *You can't do it!* 

Your text has no substance, no matter what it says because it is inconsistent with your evidence, or my evidence if you say it shows steel core columns.  It is illogical for you to continue under these conditions, you will only be viewed as some kind of internet monster.  real human beings, Americans, will not do what you are doing .  .  . period.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You agents don't get it.  You can't pretend to be real Americans.  It doesn't work.  *You can't do it!*
> 
> Your text has no substance, no matter what it says because it is inconsistent with your evidence, or my evidence if you say it shows steel core columns.  It is illogical for you to continue under these conditions, you will only be viewed as some kind of internet monster.  real human beings, Americans, will not do what you are doing .  .  . period.


hey dipshit
those stars by your rep power, then mean a lot of people think you are a fucking dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You agents don't get it.  You can't pretend to be real Americans.  It doesn't work.  *You can't do it!*
> 
> Your text has no substance, no matter what it says because it is inconsistent with your evidence, or my evidence if you say it shows steel core columns.  It is illogical for you to continue under these conditions, you will only be viewed as some kind of internet monster.  real human beings, Americans, will not do what you are doing .  .  . period.



chris, why doesnt anyone believe you? if there really was a concrete core people would be all over that shit. the fact that you cant even get even one other paranoid schizophrenic to believe your stupid hoax tells you how FUCKING DUMB it is.


----------



## Christophera

They mean nothing when it is all teamwork and no truth.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> They mean nothing when it is all teamwork and no truth.


says the paranoid delusional fucktard


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> They mean nothing when it is all teamwork and no truth.
> 
> 
> 
> says the paranoid delusional fucktard
Click to expand...


He'll eventually have more stars than Ike did.


----------



## Christophera

Sure looks like teamwork instead of truth from here.  No evidence that could be verified from independent sources was posted, so not much truth can reside with your off topic discussion.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Sure looks like teamwork instead of truth from here.  No evidence that could be verified from independent sources was posted, so not much truth can reside with your off topic discussion.


its called "peer review" dipshit
you've been measured and found LACKING


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure looks like teamwork instead of truth from here.  No evidence that could be verified from independent sources was posted, so not much truth can reside with your off topic discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> its called "peer review" dipshit
> you've been measured and found LACKING
Click to expand...


I can picture it..... 

a five-star dipshit.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Sure looks like teamwork instead of truth from here.  No evidence that could be verified from independent sources was posted, so not much truth can reside with your off topic discussion.



chris, its the same shit everywhere you go. its not like only a few people believe you. the fact that NOBODY believes you should tell you how fucked up you are.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure looks like teamwork instead of truth from here.  No evidence that could be verified from independent sources was posted, so not much truth can reside with your off topic discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> its called "peer review" dipshit
> you've been measured and found LACKING
Click to expand...


Yea, peer review or teamwork in selectivity, distortion and misrepresentation attempting to compensate for the lack of evidence from steel core columns.  Misprision of treason team.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure looks like teamwork instead of truth from here.  No evidence that could be verified from independent sources was posted, so not much truth can reside with your off topic discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> its called "peer review" dipshit
> you've been measured and found LACKING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, peer review or teamwork in selectivity, distortion and misrepresentation attempting to compensate for the lack of evidence from steel core columns.  Misprision of treason team.
Click to expand...

oh poor poor picked on you

LOL
such a whiny dipshit


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure looks like teamwork instead of truth from here.  No evidence that could be verified from independent sources was posted, so not much truth can reside with your off topic discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> its called "peer review" dipshit
> you've been measured and found LACKING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, peer review or teamwork in selectivity, distortion and misrepresentation attempting to compensate for the lack of evidence from steel core columns.  Misprision of treason team.
Click to expand...


It is a product of loyal American citizens sticking together to fight the spread of propaganda by agents hostile to the US government and the weak-minded and mentally ill victims they persuade to help them in their mission to spread enemy propaganda.

I think we all know which category you fall into.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure looks like teamwork instead of truth from here.  No evidence that could be verified from independent sources was posted, so not much truth can reside with your off topic discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> its called "peer review" dipshit
> you've been measured and found LACKING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, peer review or teamwork in selectivity, distortion and misrepresentation attempting to compensate for the lack of evidence from steel core columns.  Misprision of treason team.
Click to expand...


Here's why you're such an unbelievable ass. I STRESS unbelievable.

You base your theory on photos that you interpret the contents of. It's also based on out-of-context quotes which you fail to verify with the people you attribute the quotes to. 

Your claims of knowledge about the towers and construction are pure bullshit.

You have admitted to being wrong so many times, I've lost count. You claim your facts come from a documentary that nobody has seen and you can't produce yet you demand evidence from others. When evidence is provided, your only retort as to why we shouldn't be trusted is that we are agents or the people that we are getting information from are being "forced" to says these things.

I myself have proven you wrong on many claims and you dismiss them as "faults of your memory". If all these mistakes are because of your poor memory, how can the rest of your shit be trusted? Fact is, it can't.

If you and I debated in front of an audience and you presented the kind of crap evidence you do here in this forum, I'd crush you with skipping a beat. None of your photo interpretations are backed by ANYTHING or ANYONE. Your claims are backed by a ghost documentary.

In short, you have nothing. You're a lying sack of shit and you know it.


----------



## Christophera

You still have no image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area and no independently verified evidence of them.

You photoshopped a WTC 2 image to try and compensate for that and were BUSTED.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html


----------



## slackjawed

I have an idea. I think we should get an independent moderator and actually form debate teams and have a formal debate. 
I do not have a cam, so i can't do it that way. 
We should find a moderator on here and a team to score the debate as it takes place, and have a set time, with specific topics and debate.

What do the rest of you think?


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> You still have no image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area and no independently verified evidence of them.
> 
> You photoshopped a WTC 2 image to try and compensate for that and were BUSTED.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html



Not surprisingly, when one visits your link and reads the posts there, it appears that YOU were the one that was 'busted' in this post. The post appears to discredit you.

You are the only one who doesn't see it, or perhaps agent chrissy does see it, and has another agenda.........


----------



## Fizz

slackjawed said:


> I have an idea. I think we should get an independent moderator and actually form debate teams and have a formal debate.
> I do not have a cam, so i can't do it that way.
> We should find a moderator on here and a team to score the debate as it takes place, and have a set time, with specific topics and debate.
> 
> What do the rest of you think?



i think you can just use the statistics for the amount of forums he is banned from.

when other conspiracy wacko forums ban him for being nuts and trying to spread a concrete core hoax.... how much fucking sense is he making?

these are forums that promote stupid shit like the planes being holograms, nuclear weapons taking down the wtc, the bumblebee plane theory and all kinds of other stupid shit. 

...but chris's shit is so fucking stupid that he still gets banned.


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still have no image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area and no independently verified evidence of them.
> 
> You photoshopped a WTC 2 image to try and compensate for that and were BUSTED.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprisingly, when one visits your link and reads the posts there, it appears that YOU were the one that was 'busted' in this post. The post appears to discredit you.
> 
> You are the only one who doesn't see it, or perhaps agent chrissy does see it, and has another agenda.........
Click to expand...


The footbridge outside the building can be seen through the perimeter columns.







This is absolutle proof of photoshopping.  The agents are desparate to keep the methods of mass murder secret in their efforts to conceal treason.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still have no image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area and no independently verified evidence of them.
> 
> You photoshopped a WTC 2 image to try and compensate for that and were BUSTED.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprisingly, when one visits your link and reads the posts there, it appears that YOU were the one that was 'busted' in this post. The post appears to discredit you.
> 
> You are the only one who doesn't see it, or perhaps agent chrissy does see it, and has another agenda.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The footbridge outside the building can be seen through the perimeter columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutle proof of photoshopping.  The agents are desparate to keep the methods of mass murder secret in their efforts to conceal treason.
Click to expand...


That looks like a mezzanine walkway to me.

Any real proof of a photoshop attempt or are you just talking through your ass again?


----------



## Christophera

Yea, and the perimeter columns above it are "see through" because of botched photoshopping.


----------



## Gamolon

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprisingly, when one visits your link and reads the posts there, it appears that YOU were the one that was 'busted' in this post. The post appears to discredit you.
> 
> You are the only one who doesn't see it, or perhaps agent chrissy does see it, and has another agenda.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The footbridge outside the building can be seen through the perimeter columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutle proof of photoshopping.  The agents are desparate to keep the methods of mass murder secret in their efforts to conceal treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That looks like a mezzanine walkway to me.
> 
> Any real proof of a photoshop attempt or are you just talking through your ass again?
Click to expand...


The problem is, what is seen through those windows in the photo he claims I photoshopped is exactly what you WOULD see. There's no need to photoshop it.

Here's a view of the walkway and WTC1. 






They match perfectly.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Yea, and the perimeter columns above it are "see through" because of botched photoshopping.



There is nothing "see-through" anywhere in that pic you asshat treasonous loon.

I post the list of where you have been discredited again, mostly for my personal enjoyment.

Democratic Underground - A link to Christophera's discredited concrete-core theory isn't proof enough for you? n/t - Democratic Underground



World Trade Center Towers Core was Concrete 9/11



Mike Malloy :: View topic - FEMA Deceives Nation About Twin Towers Core
(where he has been banned, and accused of posting from an IP outside the USA, interesting to say the least)


The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1
(where he is debunked AND banned)


9-11 Disinformation and internet forums.
(where he has lied and tried to explain why he has been banned from forums)

Famous "diagonal Cut Column" - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum
(where is ridiculed and debunked)

Avatar forums presents the concrete core - Page 3 - David Icke's Official Forums
(where is accepted as an expert and is a senior member, has a pic of him)

9/11 Mysteries Viewer's Guide
(where his theories are quoted, linked and ebunked)

"The "Official" Unofficial 9/11 Story v.2" | MySpace Forums
(where he is ridiculed, and debunked, as well as dismissed as a kook)

My Reaction to Judy Woods' "Exotic Weapons" theory - We are Change Tampa (Tampa, FL) - Meetup.com
(where is now listed as a former member, guess he was banned)

Nutty 9-11 Physics
(where he debunked and refered to as banned for spreading propaganda)

Some Reflections On Molten Steel - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum
(where he has presented his theory, it is repeatedly debunked by physics students and professers, and then he gets banned for calling the all agents, what a surprise huh?)

)


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Yea, and the perimeter columns above it are "see through" because of botched photoshopping.



Here's the original photo link fuckstick.

Holiday Decorations in World Trade Center | New York City Photos

I had nothing to do with it. That's where it came from.

Your accusations that I photoshopped it are completely wrong, just like much of the other crap you spew.


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris.

Here's an idea. The folks at NYCfoto.com worked on the 46th floor of WTC1 where their equipment was destroyed.

Why don't you write to them and ask about the lobby configuration and if you are correct that WTC1 and 2 were radically different.

Ask them to describe the layout and access of the express elevators at the lobby level. What a great opportunity to get some real eyewitnesses to prove me wrong once and for all. Here's their link explaining.

September 11, 2001 | Attacks on the World Trade Center | NYCfoto project


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, and the perimeter columns above it are "see through" because of botched photoshopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the original photo link fuckstick.
> 
> Holiday Decorations in World Trade Center | New York City Photos
> 
> I had nothing to do with it. That's where it came from.
> 
> Your accusations that I photoshopped it are completely wrong, just like much of the other crap you spew.
Click to expand...

clearly, that site is working for the perpetrators


----------



## Christophera

The infiltrators of the US government and perpetrators of mass murder would not want the public to know how easy it is to create a website and upload photoshopped images for the psyops to use in misinformation/disinformation.

Please post an image of the supposed steel core coluns in the core area on 9-11.

Please post a link to a source of official plans of the Twin Towers.

Please show images from GZ of the supposed core columns with their needed intersection gussets and diagonal bracing.

Independent verification of steel core columbs is needed.

The concrete core has this INDEPENDENT verification.



*Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.*


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The infiltrators of the US government and perpetrators of mass murder would not want the public to know how easy it is to create a website and upload photoshopped images for the psyops to use in misinformation/disinformation.
> 
> Please post an image of the supposed steel core coluns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> Please post a link to a source of official plans of the Twin Towers.
> 
> Please show images from GZ of the supposed core columns with their needed intersection gussets and diagonal bracing.
> 
> Independent verification of steel core columbs is needed.
> 
> The concrete core has this INDEPENDENT verification.
> 
> 
> 
> *Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.*



Why did you make up stuff about the foundation photo?

Why did you make stuff up about the grillages not being good enough to support the massive core box columns when there is a photo of them showing you to be full of shit?


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> The infiltrators of the US government and perpetrators of mass murder would not want the public to know how easy it is to create a website and upload photoshopped images for the psyops to use in misinformation/disinformation.
> 
> Please post an image of the supposed steel core coluns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> Please post a link to a source of official plans of the Twin Towers.
> 
> Please show images from GZ of the supposed core columns with their needed intersection gussets and diagonal bracing.
> 
> Independent verification of steel core columbs is needed.
> 
> The concrete core has this INDEPENDENT verification.
> 
> 
> 
> *Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.*



wrong!

You want to disprove the 'official story', the burden is on you to provide proof.
So far you have only prven here and the list of places below that you are an agent of enemies to the USA.
Democratic Underground - A link to Christophera's discredited concrete-core theory isn't proof enough for you? n/t - Democratic Underground



World Trade Center Towers Core was Concrete 9/11



Mike Malloy :: View topic - FEMA Deceives Nation About Twin Towers Core
(where he has been banned, and accused of posting from an IP outside the USA, interesting to say the least)


The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1
(where he is debunked AND banned)


9-11 Disinformation and internet forums.
(where he has lied and tried to explain why he has been banned from forums)

Famous "diagonal Cut Column" - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum
(where is ridiculed and debunked)

Avatar forums presents the concrete core - Page 3 - David Icke's Official Forums
(where is accepted as an expert and is a senior member, has a pic of him)

9/11 Mysteries Viewer's Guide
(where his theories are quoted, linked and ebunked)

"The "Official" Unofficial 9/11 Story v.2" | MySpace Forums
(where he is ridiculed, and debunked, as well as dismissed as a kook)

My Reaction to Judy Woods' "Exotic Weapons" theory - We are Change Tampa (Tampa, FL) - Meetup.com
(where is now listed as a former member, guess he was banned)

Nutty 9-11 Physics
(where he debunked and refered to as banned for spreading propaganda)

Some Reflections On Molten Steel - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum
(where he has presented his theory, it is repeatedly debunked by physics students and professers, and then he gets banned for calling the all agents, what a surprise huh?)

)


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The infiltrators of the US government and perpetrators of mass murder would not want the public to know how easy it is to create a website and upload photoshopped images for the psyops to use in misinformation/disinformation.
> 
> Please post an image of the supposed steel core coluns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> Please post a link to a source of official plans of the Twin Towers.
> 
> Please show images from GZ of the supposed core columns with their needed intersection gussets and diagonal bracing.
> 
> Independent verification of steel core columbs is needed.
> 
> The concrete core has this INDEPENDENT verification.
> 
> 
> 
> *Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you make up stuff about the foundation photo?
> 
> Why did you make stuff up about the grillages not being good enough to support the massive core box columns when there is a photo of them showing you to be full of shit?
Click to expand...


Text assertions equal *NULL POST* agent.  You have no evidence for the steel core columns that is why the PSYOPS is doing what it is doing.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The infiltrators of the US government and perpetrators of mass murder would not want the public to know how easy it is to create a website and upload photoshopped images for the psyops to use in misinformation/disinformation.
> 
> Please post an image of the supposed steel core coluns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> Please post a link to a source of official plans of the Twin Towers.
> 
> Please show images from GZ of the supposed core columns with their needed intersection gussets and diagonal bracing.
> 
> Independent verification of steel core columbs is needed.
> 
> The concrete core has this INDEPENDENT verification.
> 
> 
> 
> *Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you make up stuff about the foundation photo?
> 
> Why did you make stuff up about the grillages not being good enough to support the massive core box columns when there is a photo of them showing you to be full of shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Text assertions equal *NULL POST* agent.  You have no evidence for the steel core columns that is why the PSYOPS is doing what it is doing.
Click to expand...

you are so full of shit
every post you make is a NULL post because you lie and distort everything

seek out professional help before you become a danger to yourself or someone else
last thing i want to see happen is you try to shoot at some government building claiming they are all "agents of the perpetrators"


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you make up stuff about the foundation photo?
> 
> Why did you make stuff up about the grillages not being good enough to support the massive core box columns when there is a photo of them showing you to be full of shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Text assertions equal *NULL POST* agent.  You have no evidence for the steel core columns that is why the PSYOPS is doing what it is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are so full of shit
> every post you make is a NULL post because you lie and distort everything
> 
> seek out professional help before you become a danger to yourself or someone else
> last thing i want to see happen is you try to shoot at some government building claiming they are all "agents of the perpetrators"
Click to expand...


Personally, I would like to see him get shot down like the treasonous scum that he is.

Chrissy, why don't you go visit the nearest military base, go to the guard shack, show them your gun and tell them they are traitors.

The nice men in the attractive uniforms will take care of you.


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Text assertions equal *NULL POST* agent.  You have no evidence for the steel core columns that is why the PSYOPS is doing what it is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> you are so full of shit
> every post you make is a NULL post because you lie and distort everything
> 
> seek out professional help before you become a danger to yourself or someone else
> last thing i want to see happen is you try to shoot at some government building claiming they are all "agents of the perpetrators"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I would like to see him get shot down like the treasonous scum that he is.
> 
> Chrissy, why don't you go visit the nearest military base, go to the guard shack, show them your gun and tell them they are traitors.
> 
> The nice men in the attractive uniforms will take care of you.
Click to expand...

no, and not becuae i really give a rats ass about him, but i dont want there to be a chance he actuially harms one of the men/women working there


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The infiltrators of the US government and perpetrators of mass murder would not want the public to know how easy it is to create a website and upload photoshopped images for the psyops to use in misinformation/disinformation.
> 
> Please post an image of the supposed steel core coluns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> Please post a link to a source of official plans of the Twin Towers.
> 
> Please show images from GZ of the supposed core columns with their needed intersection gussets and diagonal bracing.
> 
> Independent verification of steel core columbs is needed.
> 
> The concrete core has this INDEPENDENT verification.
> 
> 
> 
> *Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you make up stuff about the foundation photo?
> 
> Why did you make stuff up about the grillages not being good enough to support the massive core box columns when there is a photo of them showing you to be full of shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Text assertions equal *NULL POST* agent.  You have no evidence for the steel core columns that is why the PSYOPS is doing what it is doing.
Click to expand...


i have the whole thing figured out. chris is actually an alien. he is here to distract everyone about alien infiltration of our world by keeping us occupied with worrying about our own government. it keeps us from seeing the big picture that aliens actually control our government and mass media simply is a psyops to keep us believing we are free when we are truly slaves to the alien system.

proof of my claims is in this picture. you can look at his ears and see that they are not truly ears but really handles to remove the human looking mask over his face.


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are so full of shit
> every post you make is a NULL post because you lie and distort everything
> 
> seek out professional help before you become a danger to yourself or someone else
> last thing i want to see happen is you try to shoot at some government building claiming they are all "agents of the perpetrators"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I would like to see him get shot down like the treasonous scum that he is.
> 
> Chrissy, why don't you go visit the nearest military base, go to the guard shack, show them your gun and tell them they are traitors.
> 
> The nice men in the attractive uniforms will take care of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, and not becuae i really give a rats ass about him, but i dont want there to be a chance he actuially harms one of the men/women working there
Click to expand...


I have complete faith that our military personel at any guard shack at any base in the country is more than well prepared for this kind of attack at this point.


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Text assertions equal *NULL POST* agent.  You have no evidence for the steel core columns that is why the PSYOPS is doing what it is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> you are so full of shit
> every post you make is a NULL post because you lie and distort everything
> 
> seek out professional help before you become a danger to yourself or someone else
> last thing i want to see happen is you try to shoot at some government building claiming they are all "agents of the perpetrators"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I would like to see him get shot down like the treasonous scum that he is.
> 
> Chrissy, why don't you go visit the nearest military base, go to the guard shack, show them your gun and tell them they are traitors.
> 
> The nice men in the attractive uniforms will take care of you.
Click to expand...


That is what the infiltrating perpetrators want people to do so actions defending the Constitution, no matter how badly or how *well concieved* they are, will be viewed as radical and surpressed socially.

Gee, that reminds me a lot of the way nazis ran things.

It seems that you are trying to imply that I'm calling someone else besides your psyops team traitors here.

I'm not.  

The soldiers are following orders.  If you know any of them, show them this.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

Then explain to them what you and your team are doing here.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That is what the infiltrating perpetrators want people to do so actions defending the Constitution, no matter how badly or how *well concieved* they are, will be viewed as radical and surpressed socially.
> 
> Gee, that reminds me a lot of the way nazis ran things.
> 
> It seems that you are trying to imply that I'm calling someone else besides your psyops team traitors here.
> 
> I'm not.
> 
> The soldiers are following orders.  If you know any of them, show them this.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> Then explain to them what you and your team are doing here.



thats what your alien masters would want you to say.


----------



## Christophera

Only if the,






But your behavior in the light of 3,000 murders is misprision of felony and in light of the misuse of the military that came from the invalid cause of death used for retaliation of war or the destruction of the economy, misprision of treason.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> But your behavior in the light of 3,000 murders is misprision of felony and in light of the misuse of the military that came from the invalid cause of death used for retaliation of war or the destruction of the economy, misprision of treason.



there was no invalid cause of death. it was listed as a homicide on the death certificates. are you disputing that it was a homicide?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> But your behavior in the light of 3,000 murders is misprision of felony and in light of the misuse of the military that came from the invalid cause of death used for retaliation of war or the destruction of the economy, misprision of treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was no invalid cause of death. it was listed as a homicide on the death certificates. are you disputing that it was a homicide?
Click to expand...


Homicide is a crime not a cause of death.  A cause of death is specific to something physical not a legal term for an act, and then deemed as happening within a homicide.

The cause of death is invalidated.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> I have complete faith that our military personel at any guard shack at any base in the country is more than well prepared for this kind of attack at this point.



The infiltrators of the US government and perpetraors of mass murder would want you to help people think that such was expected.

All in action of misprision of treason and keep the secret methods of mass murder secret.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> But your behavior in the light of 3,000 murders is misprision of felony and in light of the misuse of the military that came from the invalid cause of death used for retaliation of war or the destruction of the economy, misprision of treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was no invalid cause of death. it was listed as a homicide on the death certificates. are you disputing that it was a homicide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homicide is a crime not a cause of death.  A cause of death is specific to something physical not a legal term for an act, and then deemed as happening within a homicide.
> 
> The cause of death is invalidated.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
Click to expand...


no jackass. homicide is one of the 5 causes of death listed on ny state death certificates.


_All persons killed at the World Trade Center on September 11, 2001 and others who died later from complications of injuries or exposure directly caused by the collapse of the twin towers on that day are homicide victims, Dr. Hirsch wrote.

"Homicide is given as the manner of death for the 2,750 names on the official victims list."_
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/27/nyregion/27dust.html

once again you have been proven to be lying and simply making shit up once again.

FUCKING DEADBEAT MORON!!!


----------



## Christophera

Okay, but that is not a death certificate homicide is an illegal act not the actual cause of death.  Your agenda of misprision of treason is showing.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Okay, but that is not a death certificate homicide is an illegal act not the actual cause of death.  Your agenda of misprision of treason is showing.



no moron. homicide is what is ACTUALLY LISTED ON THE DEATH CERTIFICATE.

once again you are talking out of your ass and making shit up.

_The manner of death for all those who died was listed as homicide on death certificates_
USATODAY.com - Desperation forced a horrific decision

_The NYC Office of Chief Medical Examiner (OCME) classified all reported deaths as homicides_
Deaths in World Trade Center Terrorist Attacks --- New York City, 2001

YOU ARE A FUCKING LIAR!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have complete faith that our military personel at any guard shack at any base in the country is more than well prepared for this kind of attack at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The infiltrators of the US government and perpetraors of mass murder would want you to help people think that such was expected.
> 
> All in action of misprision of treason and keep the secret methods of mass murder secret.
Click to expand...

thats what your alien masters want you to say


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but that is not a death certificate homicide is an illegal act not the actual cause of death.  Your agenda of misprision of treason is showing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no moron. homicide is what is ACTUALLY LISTED ON THE DEATH CERTIFICATE.
> 
> once again you are talking out of your ass and making shit up.
> 
> _The manner of death for all those who died was listed as homicide on death certificates_
> USATODAY.com - Desperation forced a horrific decision
> 
> _The NYC Office of Chief Medical Examiner (OCME) classified all reported deaths as homicides_
> Deaths in World Trade Center Terrorist Attacks --- New York City, 2001
> 
> YOU ARE A FUCKING LIAR!!!
Click to expand...


No, you are the one lying here.  The bolded below is from your link.

A "classification" is not a cause of death.

*Death certificates listed the cause of death as "physical injuries (body not found)" for decedents whose remains were not found and were specific when remains were found*

But this statement here defines "specific".

*The WTC attacks created an unprecedented need to issue thousands of death certificates in the absence of human remains. NY state law (Estates, Powers and Trusts Law §2-1.7) provides for the presumption of death because of absence related to exposure to specific peril.*

The specific peril was "building collapse", or "jetliner crash", or "fire", and in some cases they know.  When remains were not found, it is almost certainly "building collapse".

That "specific peril" is almost certainly invalid because those analysing the building for collapse did not only NOT have the plans, they were deceived as to the actual structural design.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but that is not a death certificate homicide is an illegal act not the actual cause of death.  Your agenda of misprision of treason is showing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no moron. homicide is what is ACTUALLY LISTED ON THE DEATH CERTIFICATE.
> 
> once again you are talking out of your ass and making shit up.
> 
> _The manner of death for all those who died was listed as homicide on death certificates_
> USATODAY.com - Desperation forced a horrific decision
> 
> _The NYC Office of Chief Medical Examiner (OCME) classified all reported deaths as homicides_
> Deaths in World Trade Center Terrorist Attacks --- New York City, 2001
> 
> YOU ARE A FUCKING LIAR!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are the one lying here.
> 
> A "classification" is not a cause of death.
> 
> *Death certificates listed the cause of death as "physical injuries (body not found)" for decedents whose remains were not found and were specific when remains were found*
> 
> But this statement here defines "specific".
> 
> *The WTC attacks created an unprecedented need to issue thousands of death certificates in the absence of human remains. NY state law (Estates, Powers and Trusts Law §2-1.7) provides for the presumption of death because of absence related to exposure to specific peril.*
> 
> The specific peril was "building collapse", or "jetliner crash", or "fire", and in some cases they know.  When remains were not found, it is almost certainly "building collapse".
> 
> That "specific peril" is almost certainly invalid because those analysing the building for collapse did not only NOT have the plans, they were deceived as to the actual structural design.
Click to expand...


dont just make shit up again. 

SHOW PROOF of what is listed as the cause of death on the death certificates. i did.

what part of this are you too stupid to understand?

_The manner of death for all those who died was listed as homicide on death certificates_


----------



## Christophera

I explained your own link to you in critical detail, something you would rather LIE about by being selective and try to say that "cause of death" is a classification as is "homicide".


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I explained your own link to you in critical detail, something you would rather LIE about by being selective and try to say that "cause of death" is a classification as is "homicide".



do you have to hold your breathe while you post? because obviously your brain would not be able to handle the task of moving a finger and inhaling at the same time. thats way beyond your capabilities.

right there in black and white the article says the cause of death is listed as homicide on the death certificates. you claim it didnt. you are just plain WRONG.


----------



## Liability

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> no moron. homicide is what is ACTUALLY LISTED ON THE DEATH CERTIFICATE.
> 
> once again you are talking out of your ass and making shit up.
> 
> _The manner of death for all those who died was listed as homicide on death certificates_
> USATODAY.com - Desperation forced a horrific decision
> 
> _The NYC Office of Chief Medical Examiner (OCME) classified all reported deaths as homicides_
> Deaths in World Trade Center Terrorist Attacks --- New York City, 2001
> 
> YOU ARE A FUCKING LIAR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are the one lying here.
> 
> A "classification" is not a cause of death.
> 
> *Death certificates listed the cause of death as "physical injuries (body not found)" for decedents whose remains were not found and were specific when remains were found*
> 
> But this statement here defines "specific".
> 
> *The WTC attacks created an unprecedented need to issue thousands of death certificates in the absence of human remains. NY state law (Estates, Powers and Trusts Law §2-1.7) provides for the presumption of death because of absence related to exposure to specific peril.*
> 
> The specific peril was "building collapse", or "jetliner crash", or "fire", and in some cases they know.  When remains were not found, it is almost certainly "building collapse".
> 
> That "specific peril" is almost certainly invalid because those analysing the building for collapse did not only NOT have the plans, they were deceived as to the actual structural design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dont just make shit up again.
> 
> SHOW PROOF of what is listed as the cause of death on the death certificates. i did.
> 
> what part of this are you too stupid to understand?
> 
> _The manner of death for all those who died was listed as homicide on death certificates_
Click to expand...


Hm.  

*It wasn't suicide for any of the crew and for most of the passengers.*  
*It wasn't old age and natural causes.*  
*It* *was, in all cases* *(except those of the al qaeda camelfuckers themselves), loss of life due to life being taken BY ANOTHER or OTHERS.*
Yep.  Homicide.

Of course, that's actually just an inadmissible hearsay opinion.

And homicide itself only means that a human being is the one taking the life of another human being.  Homicide itself is not the same thing as "murder."  Homicide isn't even always criminal. 

There is also a difference between cause of death and manner of death.  If person "A" karate chops your throat and you then find that you are unable to draw breath, you may very well end up dead because of A's act.  The manner of death might be homicide.  The cause of death might be asphyxia.


----------



## Christophera

The infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder would want people to think that a "classification "of "homicide" is a "cause of death" or the "manner" of death is "cause of death".  None of them are.

Your semantical games amount to misprision of felony and treason trying to assure that Constitutional due process in mass murder continues to be VIOLATED.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder would want people to think that a "classification "of "homicide" is a "cause of death" or the "manner" of death is "cause of death".  None of them are.
> 
> Your semantical games amount to misprision of felony and treason trying to assure that Constitutional due process in mass murder continues to be VIOLATED.


your alien masters told you to say that


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder would want people to think that a "classification "of "homicide" is a "cause of death" or the "manner" of death is "cause of death".  None of them are.
> 
> Your semantical games amount to misprision of felony and treason trying to assure that Constitutional due process in mass murder continues to be VIOLATED.
> 
> 
> 
> your alien masters told you to say that
Click to expand...


Is Alex Jones an alien?  or are these people even farther out there than he is?


----------



## Christophera

Your words serve the interests of the perpetrators of mass murder.  This is a portion of the east wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder would want people to think that a "classification "of "homicide" is a "cause of death" or the "manner" of death is "cause of death".  None of them are.
> 
> Your semantical games amount to misprision of felony and treason trying to assure that Constitutional due process in mass murder continues to be VIOLATED.
> 
> 
> 
> your alien masters told you to say that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Alex Jones an alien?  or are these people even farther out there than he is?
Click to expand...

christoFEARa sure is
not even Alex claims a concrete core


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your words serve the interests of the perpetrators of mass murder.  This is a portion of the east wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area.


except that isnt a wall, dipshit


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> The infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder would want people to think that a "classification "of "homicide" is a "cause of death" or the "manner" of death is "cause of death".  None of them are.
> 
> Your semantical games amount to misprision of felony and treason trying to assure that Constitutional due process in mass murder continues to be VIOLATED.



No no, maggot.  Your mistake.  A natural process for you.

What you stupidly, ignorantly and erroneously call "semantical [sic] games" was actually a straightforward and honest attempt to clarify the discussion.

The "honest" part no doubt threw you.  You are always unfamiliar with truth or honesty.

You see, you lying Troofer maggot scumbag, words have actual meaning.


----------



## slackjawed

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder would want people to think that a "classification "of "homicide" is a "cause of death" or the "manner" of death is "cause of death".  None of them are.
> 
> Your semantical games amount to misprision of felony and treason trying to assure that Constitutional due process in mass murder continues to be VIOLATED.
> 
> 
> 
> your alien masters told you to say that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Alex Jones an alien?  or are these people even farther out there than he is?
Click to expand...


agent chrissy is the furthest out of all of them, he has been banned from more truther forums that i knew existed.

David Ickes site however, lists him as a senior member and posts his self-serving self-interviews regularly.(!?!)

You know David Icke, he is the guy who spread the "theory" that president Bush was a "reptilian shape-shifting alien".


----------



## Christophera

Agents with no evidence, only misrepresentations cannot reasonably oppose the disclosure of treason,

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

So are unreasonably supporting treason by protecting the FEMA deception.


----------



## slackjawed

agent chrissy, you are supposed to report for reprogramming.
The same old tired methods are not working.

list of failed attempts at spreading your leader's propaganda;
Democratic Underground - A link to Christophera's discredited concrete-core theory isn't proof enough for you? n/t - Democratic Underground



World Trade Center Towers Core was Concrete 9/11



Mike Malloy :: View topic - FEMA Deceives Nation About Twin Towers Core
(where he has been banned, and accused of posting from an IP outside the USA, interesting to say the least)


The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1
(where he is debunked AND banned)


9-11 Disinformation and internet forums.
(where he has lied and tried to explain why he has been banned from forums)

Famous "diagonal Cut Column" - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum
(where is ridiculed and debunked)

Avatar forums presents the concrete core - Page 3 - David Icke's Official Forums
(where is accepted as an &#8216;expert&#8217; and is a senior member, has a pic of him)

9/11 Mysteries Viewer's Guide
(where his theories are quoted, linked and ebunked)

"The "Official" Unofficial 9/11 Story v.2" | MySpace Forums
(where he is ridiculed, and debunked, as well as dismissed as a kook)

My Reaction to Judy Woods' "Exotic Weapons" theory - We are Change Tampa (Tampa, FL) - Meetup.com
(where is now listed as a former member, guess he was banned)

Nutty 9-11 Physics
(where he debunked and refered to as banned for spreading propaganda)

Some Reflections On Molten Steel - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum
(where he has presented his theory, it is repeatedly debunked by physics students and professers, and then he gets banned for calling the all &#8216;agents, what a surprise huh?)

)


----------



## slackjawed

agent chrissy, you are supposed to report for reprogramming.
The same old tired methods are not working.

list of failed attempts at spreading your leader's propaganda;
Democratic Underground - A link to Christophera's discredited concrete-core theory isn't proof enough for you? n/t - Democratic Underground



World Trade Center Towers Core was Concrete 9/11



Mike Malloy :: View topic - FEMA Deceives Nation About Twin Towers Core
(where he has been banned, and accused of posting from an IP outside the USA, interesting to say the least)


The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1
(where he is debunked AND banned)


9-11 Disinformation and internet forums.
(where he has lied and tried to explain why he has been banned from forums)

Famous "diagonal Cut Column" - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum
(where is ridiculed and debunked)

Avatar forums presents the concrete core - Page 3 - David Icke's Official Forums
(where is accepted as an expert and is a senior member, has a pic of him)

9/11 Mysteries Viewer's Guide
(where his theories are quoted, linked and ebunked)

"The "Official" Unofficial 9/11 Story v.2" | MySpace Forums
(where he is ridiculed, and debunked, as well as dismissed as a kook)

My Reaction to Judy Woods' "Exotic Weapons" theory - We are Change Tampa (Tampa, FL) - Meetup.com
(where is now listed as a former member, guess he was banned)

Nutty 9-11 Physics
(where he debunked and refered to as banned for spreading propaganda)

Some Reflections On Molten Steel - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum
(where he has presented his theory, it is repeatedly debunked by physics students and professers, and then he gets banned for calling the all agents, what a surprise huh?)

)


----------



## Liability

Pair of pants filed in Federal Court.


Robbery filed in District Court.


Strawberry filed in ChristoFEARa's sock drawer.

__________________________________________
One cannot "file" an article of clothing in a Court.  

One cannot "file" a crime in any Court.

One cannot "file" a fruit in a bureau dresser drawer.

___________________________________________
One can perhaps introduce an article of clothing as evidence in a court proceeding.

One can file a criminal complaint or an indictment in Court ABOUT a crime.

One can stupidly place a piece of fruit in a laundry drawer, if one is kinda cuckoo.

____________________________________________
So the idiotic thread headline remains erroneous.

Whateverthefuck that miasma of gibberish is that ChristoFEARa prepared and bothered the Court with, it's not a "misprision of treason."  It's some blithering bullshit concerning claims related to some _alleged_ "misprision of treason."  But it is not, itself, a "filing" that the Court can take any particular action on -- even if for some insane reason the Court wished to treat that unintelligible gibberish seriously.

This entire thread is "about" nothing.  It's like an episode of Seinfeld -- but without the humor.


----------



## Christophera

The court rules are a violation of law making it required to file because they do not accomodate *disclosure and knowledge of treason to a judge* *WITHOUT* filing and the written law does not require filing.  Here is the law.

_Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The court rules are a violation of law making it required to file because they do not accomodate *disclosure and knowledge of treason to a judge* *WITHOUT* filing and the written law does not require filing.  Here is the law.
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


where did you get your law degree?
do you even have one?


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The court rules are a violation of law making it required to file because they do not accomodate *disclosure and knowledge of treason to a judge* *WITHOUT* filing and the written law does not require filing.  Here is the law.
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get your law degree?
> do you even have one?
Click to expand...


I hope he doesn't.  for god's sake.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The court rules are a violation of law making it required to file because they do not accomodate *disclosure and knowledge of treason to a judge* *WITHOUT* filing and the written law does not require filing.  Here is the law.
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get your law degree?
> do you even have one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope he doesn't.  for god's sake.
Click to expand...

given the bullshit he displays, i would venture to guess the closest he has come to a law book was when he was sleeping on the steps of the local public library


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The court rules are a violation of law making it required to file because they do not accomodate *disclosure and knowledge of treason to a judge* *WITHOUT* filing and the written law does not require filing.



word salad.

you arent making any sense.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The court rules are a violation of law making it required to file because they do not accomodate *disclosure and knowledge of treason to a judge* *WITHOUT* filing and the written law does not require filing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> word salad.
> 
> you arent making any sense.
Click to expand...

he never does
so no big shock


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The court rules are a violation of law making it required to file because they do not accomodate *disclosure and knowledge of treason to a judge* *WITHOUT* filing and the written law does not require filing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> word salad.
> 
> you arent making any sense.
Click to expand...


The perps would like that you try and pretend to not understand that the law does not require ANY filing to comply with.

_Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The court rules are a violation of law making it required to file because they do not accomodate *disclosure and knowledge of treason to a judge* *WITHOUT* filing and the written law does not require filing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> word salad.
> 
> you arent making any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perps would like that you try and pretend to not understand that the law does not require ANY filing to comply with.
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
Click to expand...

so we should be reporting YOU


----------



## Christophera

The reverse of what agents say is most often true and I will find a way to report you.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The reverse of what agents say is most often true and I will find a way to report you.


whatewver you say, agent


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reverse of what agents say is most often true and I will find a way to report you.
> 
> 
> 
> whatewver you say, agent
Click to expand...


That is one case where you speak the truth.  The law is on the side of truth.

I post evidence and reason, you have niether.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reverse of what agents say is most often true and I will find a way to report you.
> 
> 
> 
> whatewver you say, agent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is one case where you speak the truth.  The law is on the side of truth.
> 
> I post evidence and reason, you have niether.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
Click to expand...

so you admit you are an agent for an enemy of the US Government


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The reverse of what agents say is most often true and I will find a way to report you.



your alien masters would want you to say that.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reverse of what agents say is most often true and I will find a way to report you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your alien masters would want you to say that.
Click to expand...

You believe in aliens?  

I believe that when government violates laws and conceals it related to murder, that treason is possible.  I have evidence shows that such is true.

_Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reverse of what agents say is most often true and I will find a way to report you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your alien masters would want you to say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You believe in aliens?
> 
> I believe that when government violates laws and conceals it related to murder, that treason is possible.  I have evidence shows that such is true.
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
Click to expand...

you are the one gulty of treason, if ANYONE is
agent of the enemies of the US


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reverse of what agents say is most often true and I will find a way to report you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your alien masters would want you to say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You believe in aliens?
Click to expand...


i believe there is a better chance of alien life than there is the WTC had a concrete core!!


----------



## elvis

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> your alien masters would want you to say that.
> 
> 
> 
> You believe in aliens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i believe there is a better chance of alien life than there is the WTC had a concrete core!!
Click to expand...


far better.


----------



## Fizz

elvis said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You believe in aliens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i believe there is a better chance of alien life than there is the WTC had a concrete core!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> far better.
Click to expand...


actually, there is far more proof of aliens and even the pictures of UFOs are more clear than chris's concrete core hoax!!


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> your alien masters would want you to say that.
> 
> 
> 
> You believe in aliens?
> 
> I believe that when government violates laws and conceals it related to murder, that treason is possible.  I have evidence shows that such is true.
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are the one gulty of treason, if ANYONE is
> agent of the enemies of the US
Click to expand...


Of course you cannot define that or evidence it.

Did you ever acknowledge the violations of law that took the plans and photos of the Towers from the public?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> i believe there is a better chance of alien life than there is the WTC had a concrete core!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually, there is far more proof of aliens and even the pictures of UFOs are more clear than chris's concrete core hoax!!
Click to expand...


That is what the infiltrators of the US government who perpetrated mass murder with secret methods would want people to think.

Really, because the camera is so close, this shot shows even the fractured end of the concrete wall left of the spire.







Of course the corea area left of that is empty as always.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> far better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually, there is far more proof of aliens and even the pictures of UFOs are more clear than chris's concrete core hoax!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what the infiltrators of the US government who perpetrated mass murder with secret methods would want people to think.
> 
> Really, because the camera is so close, this shot shows even the fractured end of the concrete wall left of the spire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the corea area left of that is empty as always.
Click to expand...


no jackass. your picture shows smoke, dust and the STEEL CORE just like was shown in the FEMA image you keep posting.

where is your proof the FEMA image is not correct?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, there is far more proof of aliens and even the pictures of UFOs are more clear than chris's concrete core hoax!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the infiltrators of the US government who perpetrated mass murder with secret methods would want people to think.
> 
> Really, because the camera is so close, this shot shows even the fractured end of the concrete wall left of the spire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the corea area left of that is empty as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no jackass. your picture shows smoke, dust and the STEEL CORE just like was shown in the FEMA image you keep posting.
> 
> where is your proof the FEMA image is not correct?
Click to expand...


The evidence is all here.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

The evidence for the concrete core is independently verified.  Your info is misrepresentations and that is proven in the discolsure to the US judge.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You believe in aliens?
> 
> I believe that when government violates laws and conceals it related to murder, that treason is possible.  I have evidence shows that such is true.
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> 
> 
> you are the one gulty of treason, if ANYONE is
> agent of the enemies of the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you cannot define that or evidence it.
> 
> Did you ever acknowledge the violations of law that took the plans and photos of the Towers from the public?
Click to expand...

you still haven't posted anything to acknowledge
you are a fucking IDIOT
you really need to be locked up for psychiatric evaluation


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the infiltrators of the US government who perpetrated mass murder with secret methods would want people to think.
> 
> Really, because the camera is so close, this shot shows even the fractured end of the concrete wall left of the spire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the corea area left of that is empty as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no jackass. your picture shows smoke, dust and the STEEL CORE just like was shown in the FEMA image you keep posting.
> 
> where is your proof the FEMA image is not correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The evidence is all here.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> The evidence for the concrete core is independently verified.  Your info is misrepresentations and that is proven in the discolsure to the US judge.
Click to expand...


linking to yourself and what you say isnt proof!!! its your opinion, jackass. not proof.

where is your proof that FEMA drawing is not correct?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> no jackass. your picture shows smoke, dust and the STEEL CORE just like was shown in the FEMA image you keep posting.
> 
> where is your proof the FEMA image is not correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence is all here.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> The evidence for the concrete core is independently verified.  Your info is misrepresentations and that is proven in the discolsure to the US judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> linking to yourself and what you say isnt proof!!! its your opinion, jackass. not proof.
> 
> where is your proof that FEMA drawing is not correct?
Click to expand...


You cannot recognize proof while serving the perpetrators so your judgement on that is absurd.  Of course you would say that, and you would always fail to recognize the violation of law that enabled the FEMA deception, which is what you are still doing.

I don't mind if you link to your own site.  Have evidence and reason there that keep facts and evidence consistent from independent sources okay?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence is all here.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> The evidence for the concrete core is independently verified.  Your info is misrepresentations and that is proven in the discolsure to the US judge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linking to yourself and what you say isnt proof!!! its your opinion, jackass. not proof.
> 
> where is your proof that FEMA drawing is not correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot recognize proof while serving the perpetrators so your judgement on that is absurd.  Of course you would say that, and you would always fail to recognize the violation of law that enabled the FEMA deception, which is what you are still doing.
> 
> I don't mind if you link to your own site.  Have evidence and reason there that keep facts and evidence consistent from independent sources okay?
Click to expand...

proof would be you showing a construction photo showing rebar, concrete forms, or actual concrete in the core above grade

also proof would be you showing a clear photo of concrete on 9/11(no, the photos you post do not show concrete at all)


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence is all here.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> The evidence for the concrete core is independently verified.  Your info is misrepresentations and that is proven in the discolsure to the US judge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linking to yourself and what you say isnt proof!!! its your opinion, jackass. not proof.
> 
> where is your proof that FEMA drawing is not correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot recognize proof while serving the perpetrators so your judgement on that is absurd.  Of course you would say that, and you would always fail to recognize the violation of law that enabled the FEMA deception, which is what you are still doing.
> 
> I don't mind if you link to your own site.  Have evidence and reason there that keep facts and evidence consistent from independent sources okay?
Click to expand...


do you realize how stupid you are being? i am asking for proof that the FEMA drawing you claim is wrong is actually wrong. your proof is you saying its wrong. 

thats not fucking proof, jackass. thats just you being stupid. where is your proof the FEMA drawing isnt correct?


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence is all here.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> The evidence for the concrete core is independently verified.  Your info is misrepresentations and that is proven in the discolsure to the US judge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linking to yourself and what you say isnt proof!!! its your opinion, jackass. not proof.
> 
> where is your proof that FEMA drawing is not correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot recognize proof while serving the perpetrators so your judgement on that is absurd.  Of course you would say that, and you would always fail to recognize the violation of law that enabled the FEMA deception, which is what you are still doing.
> 
> I don't mind if you link to your own site.  Have evidence and reason there that keep facts and evidence consistent from independent sources okay?
Click to expand...


Wow, in apparently lucid moment between hallucinations agent chrissy posted the above comment.

Now if he would follow his own advice..........


----------



## slackjawed

"A Frivolous Lawsuit is any legal claim that seems trivial and lacks merit. Often, an individual without legal counsel makes such a claim, and the claim is brought as a result of poor understanding for court processes and the law in general. The Prison Litigation Reform Act was enacted in 1995 to prevent inmates from filing such lawsuits."

read more at;
Frivolous Lawsuits - Trivial Legal Claim, Merit Lacking Lawsuits


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> The court rules are a violation of law making it required to file because they do not accomodate *disclosure and knowledge of treason to a judge* *WITHOUT* filing and the written law does not require filing.  Here is the law.
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._



LOL!

In a COURT-RELATED ACTION or proceeding, one ordinarily cannot say anything to a Court without filing the document since otherwise one would be making an _ex parte_ communication with the judge.  Thus, it is a very common sense rule that the things you wish to communicate to a Court must be done by a filing.

By contrast, what YOU are doing is merely informing the Court of your concerns regarding your absurd belief about an alleged misprision of treason.  So, in the first place, I do not believe a "filing" is required.  Ever hear of a "letter?"

In she second place, if the Court clerks determine that whatever you are trying to convey  requires a "filing," then the way you go about fulfilling your "duty" under the misprision of treason statute is to FILE a proper pleading of some kind.  But calling upon you to file a proper set of papers is hardly itself unlawful.

In the third place, whateverthefuckitis that you think you've "filed" is actually just *incoherent, unintelligible, hearsay-riddled, lunatic gibberish*; and whatever else it might be, it really doesn't qualify as a "filing" of any recognizable kind.


----------



## Christophera

Letters are not allowed by the local court rules.  Only filed documents can go to a judge.  The clerks must follow other rules about what they file.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> linking to yourself and what you say isnt proof!!! its your opinion, jackass. not proof.
> 
> where is your proof that FEMA drawing is not correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot recognize proof while serving the perpetrators so your judgement on that is absurd.  Of course you would say that, and you would always fail to recognize the violation of law that enabled the FEMA deception, which is what you are still doing.
> 
> I don't mind if you link to your own site.  Have evidence and reason there that keep facts and evidence consistent from independent sources okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you realize how stupid you are being? i am asking for proof that the FEMA drawing you claim is wrong is actually wrong. your proof is you saying its wrong.
Click to expand...


The Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 says there was a concrete core and so does the engineer of the building.

You have no proof, no evidence, only misrepresentations, and you still say there were steel core columns.

As usual the reverse of what agents say is most often true.


----------



## slackjawed

from wiki;


"Frivolous litigation may be based on absurd legal theories, may involve a superabundance or repetition of motions or additional suits, may be uncivil or harassing to the court, or may claim extreme remedies. A claim or defense may be frivolous because it had no underlying justification in fact, or because it was not presented with an argument  for a reasonable extension or reinterpretation of the law. A claim may be deemed frivolous because existing laws unequivocally prohibit such a claim (see Good Samaritan law).

In the United States, Rule 11 of the Federal Rules of Civil Procedure and similar state rules require that an attorney perform a due diligence investigation concerning the factual basis for any claim or defense. Jurisdictions differ on whether a claim or defense can be frivolous if the attorney acted in good faith. Because such a defense or claim wastes the court's and the other parties' time, resources and legal fees, sanctions may be imposed by a court upon the party or the lawyer who presents the frivolous defense or claim. The law firm may also be sanctioned, or even held in contempt"

"[W]hen a judge calls an argument "ridiculous" or "frivolous," it is absolutely the worst thing the judge could say. It means that the person arguing the position has absolutely no idea of what he is doing, and has completely wasted everyone's time. It doesn't mean that the case wasn't well argued, or that judge simply decided for the other side, it means that there was no other side. The argument was absolutely, positively, incompetent. *The judge is not telling you that you were "wrong." The judge is telling you that you are out of your mind.[*8]"
more here;
Frivolous litigation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot recognize proof while serving the perpetrators so your judgement on that is absurd.  Of course you would say that, and you would always fail to recognize the violation of law that enabled the FEMA deception, which is what you are still doing.
> 
> I don't mind if you link to your own site.  Have evidence and reason there that keep facts and evidence consistent from independent sources okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you realize how stupid you are being? i am asking for proof that the FEMA drawing you claim is wrong is actually wrong. your proof is you saying its wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 says there was a concrete core and so does the engineer of the building.
> 
> You have no proof, no evidence, only misrepresentations, and you still say there were steel core columns.
> *
> As usual the reverse of what agents say is most often true.*
Click to expand...


Agent chrissy, you are giving away your agent secrets, report for reprogramming NOW!


----------



## Christophera

I guess you don't know the difference between a lawsuit and a "disclosure" required by law.

Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.




USC TIT.18, p1,chp1,§4

MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> I guess you don't know the difference between a lawsuit and a "disclosure" required by law.
> 
> Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USC TIT.18, p1,chp1,§4
> 
> MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.



"Frivolous litigation" is the name of the link, it covers both dipshit. proof you don't read links, or won't, my bet is you won't because you live in your own little fantasy world of propaganda agents.
i still want to know when your "case" gets a date in court so I can come and watch in person when the judge slaps you down like the treasonous lunatic you are.


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you don't know the difference between a lawsuit and a "disclosure" required by law.
> 
> Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USC TIT.18, p1,chp1,§4
> 
> MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Frivolous litigation" is the name of the link, it covers both dipshit. proof you don't read links,
Click to expand...


Wiki links, that you fail to quote or specifically state address disclosures required by US fedral law are not followed.

You are an agent misrepresenting anything you need to in order to protect the secrets of your masters.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you don't know the difference between a lawsuit and a "disclosure" required by law.
> 
> Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USC TIT.18, p1,chp1,§4
> 
> MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Frivolous litigation" is the name of the link, it covers both dipshit. proof you don't read links,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wiki links, that you fail to quote or specifically state address disclosures required by US fedral law are not followed.
> 
> You are an agent misrepresenting anything you need to in order to protect the secrets of your masters.
Click to expand...


Wiki links are great fro dictionary definitions such i provided you numbskull.

You are the agent of propaganda, and you continue tyo prove your attempts to commit treason.
loon


----------



## slackjawed

loon, let me know when you get a court date, I promise to be there, wouldn't miss it for anything.


----------



## Christophera

Okay, but you won't miss it because it will be your arraignment.


----------



## slackjawed

Bring it loon, bring it.


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Frivolous litigation" is the name of the link, it covers both dipshit. proof you don't read links,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki links, that you fail to quote or specifically state address disclosures required by US fedral law are not followed.
> 
> You are an agent misrepresenting anything you need to in order to protect the secrets of your masters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wiki links are great fro dictionary definitions such i provided you numbskull.
> 
> You are the agent of propaganda, and you continue tyo prove your attempts to commit treason.
> loon
Click to expand...


"Dictionary definitions"?  I cite US code and refer to local district court rules and you think wiki crap compares?

We could change your name to "agent loonskull" and that would be accurate.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Okay, but you won't miss it because it will be your arraignment.



I will buy you either lunch or breakfast before the court hears your arguments. We will have to do it before you go before the court, because after you do they likely commit you to an asylum and i won't be able to after that.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki links, that you fail to quote or specifically state address disclosures required by US fedral law are not followed.
> 
> You are an agent misrepresenting anything you need to in order to protect the secrets of your masters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki links are great fro dictionary definitions such i provided you numbskull.
> 
> You are the agent of propaganda, and you continue tyo prove your attempts to commit treason.
> loon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Dictionary definitions"?  I cite US code and refer to local district court rules and you think wiki crap compares?
> 
> We could change your name to "agent loonskull" and that would be accurate.
Click to expand...


I only provided a link to warn you of the fact the court likely will see your filing as frivolous, it had nothing to do with the insanity you call a case, other than a warning you will suffer consequences for wasting the court's time.

You are likely to be committed for your own safety and the safety of others when this court hears your arguments.


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but you won't miss it because it will be your arraignment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will buy you either lunch or breakfast before the court hears your arguments. We will have to do it before you go before the court, because after you do they likely commit you to an asylum and i won't be able to after that.
Click to expand...


You are a moron.  There will be no argument.  The evidence and disclosure are filed.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

The court now takes action and initiates an investigation by law enforcement.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but you won't miss it because it will be your arraignment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will buy you either lunch or breakfast before the court hears your arguments. We will have to do it before you go before the court, because after you do they likely commit you to an asylum and i won't be able to after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a moron.  There will be no argument.  The evidence and disclosure are filed.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> The court now takes action and initiates an investigation by law enforcement.
Click to expand...


more likely they have initiated an investigation by the public health officials into the state of your mental health.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but you won't miss it because it will be your arraignment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will buy you either lunch or breakfast before the court hears your arguments. We will have to do it before you go before the court, because after you do they likely commit you to an asylum and i won't be able to after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a moron.  There will be no argument.  The evidence and disclosure are filed.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> The court now takes action and initiates an investigation by law enforcement.
Click to expand...


What you "filed" is a miasma of unintelligible gibberish complete with baseless and unprovable claims and lots of irrational hearsay-based accusations.

The Court does most certainly NOT "now [take] action" since there is absolutely nothing on which the Court could take any action.   And Courts do not generally "initiate" criminal investigations.  Perhaps you've heard of the concept of "separation of powers?"  Fascinating stuff, really.  I like to skip ahead a few chapters, so I'll give you the spoiler.  It turns out that the EXECUTIVE (not the Judicial) Branch is the one that does that "investigation" stuff and that "prosecution" thing.  Word!

If you want to know what the Court is absolutely going to do with that gibberish you "filed," I will give you two hints:  

1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  and

2.


----------



## slackjawed

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...s-sanity-hearing-for-himself.html#post2093083


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 says there was a concrete core and so does the engineer of the building.
> 
> You have no proof, no evidence, only misrepresentations, and you still say there were steel core columns.
> 
> As usual the reverse of what agents say is most often true.



the engineer doesnt say that. you are lying.

oxford uses the WTC as an example of a skyscraper.... it doesnt say if it was concrete or steel. you are lying again.

calling anyone that disagrees with you an agent is proof you are insane.


----------



## slackjawed

based on a jury made up of myself, fizz and divecon, with the presiding judge to be liability (because he works in the justice system)

I would like to see the following verdict/order issued;

We the in court of public opinion, based on a jury of your mental superiors, issue the folowing judgment in the case before it to determine the sanity of one 'christophera;

We the jury find you nutty as a fruitcake, mad as a hatter, a delusional fucktard, a loony tune, a rowboat lacking 50% of it's propulsion devises engaging the water, a tool lacking an edge while occupying a place in the proverbial tool shed, more than a few bricks short of a load, a rudderless boat, a hiker wearing his boots backwards and crazy as a loon.


----------



## Christophera

Of course you have no evidence for any of it and are just counting on your psyops team to join in the misprision of treason.


----------



## slackjawed

evidence of your insanity is this very thread

I'll bring it with me when i come to see your court filing get turned into a self requested sanity hearing.


----------



## Christophera

I can show digital alterations of revision tables obsolete plans by someone purportedly connected to silverstein enabling the FEMA deception.






I can show the buildings engineer of record providing information to a globally prominant magazine.

MSNBC - ?Painful and Horrible?

I can show an endview of a concrete wall perhaps 4 feet thick as the west end of the core.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I can show digital alterations of revision tables obsolete plans by someone purportedly connected to silverstein enabling the FEMA deception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can show the buildings engineer of record providing information to a globally prominant magazine.
> 
> MSNBC - ?Painful and Horrible?
> 
> I can show an endview of a concrete wall perhaps 4 feet thick as the west end of the core.



where is your proof that its a digital alteration? how do you know its not an exact representation of what is actually on the paper? you simply make shit up and present it as fact. you are a proven liar.

for example, you keep saying the engineer stated something he simply never said. the reporter said it. yet even after this is pointed out to you the lies your spew continue. 

you are a compulsive liar. you are delusional. you are a paranoid schizophrenic. you need to be locked up and heavily medicated.


----------



## slackjawed

During the sentencing phase i would expect judge liability to go pretty heavy on  poor chrissy,
I can just see him deporting him back to lala land, or giving him 1000 years in the asylum.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can show digital alterations of revision tables obsolete plans by someone purportedly connected to silverstein enabling the FEMA deception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can show the buildings engineer of record providing information to a globally prominant magazine.
> 
> MSNBC - ?Painful and Horrible?
> 
> I can show an endview of a concrete wall perhaps 4 feet thick as the west end of the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is your proof that its a digital alteration?
Click to expand...


It is its own proof.  Look at the original on the wtc7.net and the anomalie can be seen on the original.

http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png

One pixel lines and spaces at the scale of the pencil original are not possible pixel straight for the lengths seen.  The precense of such things proves digital alteration of the sccanned plans.

The affidavit of the records analyst that made the disclosure of misprision of treason with me.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## Fizz

you dont seem to understand.

how can you prove it is digitally altered without comparing it to the original? how do you know that isnt on the original?

do you have the original plans?


----------



## slackjawed




----------



## Christophera

Zoom of digitally altered revision table on plans from silverstein.
http://algoxy.com/psych/planimages/A-A-159.revtab.jpg


Fizz said:


> you dont seem to understand.
> 
> how can you prove it is digitally altered without comparing it to the original? how do you know that isnt on the original?
> 
> do you have the original plans?



The proof is that it and the original are the same.  They have/are the same source.  I linked to it,

http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png

but the infiltrating perpetrators would not want you to acknowledge the digital anomalies on the origianal so you logically would not notice and you probably don't even look at evidence because it basically cannot matter to you within your agenda.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can show digital alterations of revision tables obsolete plans by someone purportedly connected to silverstein enabling the FEMA deception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can show the buildings engineer of record providing information to a globally prominant magazine.
> 
> MSNBC - ?Painful and Horrible?
> 
> I can show an endview of a concrete wall perhaps 4 feet thick as the west end of the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is your proof that its a digital alteration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is its own proof.  Look at the original on the wtc7.net and the anomalie can be seen on the original.
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png
> 
> One pixel lines and spaces at the scale of the pencil original are not possible pixel straight for the lengths seen.  The precense of such things proves digital alteration of the sccanned plans.
> 
> The affidavit of the records analyst that made the disclosure of misprision of treason with me.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
Click to expand...


Putting aside that a lot of the stuff you submit to Court is written in your strange pigeon-gibberish language, the Affidavit of Elton is stupid.

In her affadavit, she says that the allegedly unoriginal and now altered plans from Silverstein "are not sealed and signed by the New York City building official."  

No shit, idiot.

As has been noted several times, you assmonkey, the MULTI-STATE inter-governmental agency known as the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey was the entity to whom plans were submitted and the entity approving such plans.   The Port Authority was not answerable to, nor required to file plans with, a New York City government agency.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Zoom of digitally altered revision table on plans from silverstein.
> http://algoxy.com/psych/planimages/A-A-159.revtab.jpg
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you dont seem to understand.
> 
> how can you prove it is digitally altered without comparing it to the original? how do you know that isnt on the original?
> 
> do you have the original plans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proof is that it and the original are the same.  They have/are the same source.  I linked to it,
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png
> 
> but the infiltrating perpetrators would not want you to acknowledge the digital anomalies on the origianal so you logically would not notice and you probably don't even look at evidence because it basically cannot matter to you within your agenda.
Click to expand...

and that very same scanner anomaly shows up there also


----------



## Christophera

You present it backwards.

The port authority was the owner/contractor and the city was the permitting agency.  It claimed and got exemption on some building codes, but conformed to others, such as the "Two stairway" requirement.

In this case the City of New York is the jurisdiction and they must have responsibility because of the impact, but they must also, within reason coordinate with the port authority which has another maritime status altogether that can compete for jurisdiction in some ways.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom of digitally altered revision table on plans from silverstein.
> http://algoxy.com/psych/planimages/A-A-159.revtab.jpg
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you dont seem to understand.
> 
> how can you prove it is digitally altered without comparing it to the original? how do you know that isnt on the original?
> 
> do you have the original plans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proof is that it and the original are the same.  They have/are the same source.  I linked to it,
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png
> 
> but the infiltrating perpetrators would not want you to acknowledge the digital anomalies on the origianal so you logically would not notice and you probably don't even look at evidence because it basically cannot matter to you within your agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and that very same scanner anomaly shows up there also
Click to expand...


Correct showing that my source for the zoom also has the anomalie.  My sample is good, the scanned blueprints have been altered.

Such an anomalie is not possible WITHOUT digital alteration of an original scan file by addition of another, tampered digital image file of a revision table.  Another different anomalie from sheet A-A-139.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom of digitally altered revision table on plans from silverstein.
> http://algoxy.com/psych/planimages/A-A-159.revtab.jpg
> 
> 
> The proof is that it and the original are the same.  They have/are the same source.  I linked to it,
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png
> 
> but the infiltrating perpetrators would not want you to acknowledge the digital anomalies on the origianal so you logically would not notice and you probably don't even look at evidence because it basically cannot matter to you within your agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> and that very same scanner anomaly shows up there also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct showing that my source for the zoom also has the anomalie.  My sample is good, the scanned blueprints have been altered.
> 
> Such an anomalie is not possible WITHOUT digital alteration of an original scan file by addition of another, tampered digital image file of a revision table.  Another different anomalie from sheet A-A-139.
Click to expand...

the anomaly does not prove alteration, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

The anomalie of the revision table cannot exist within a digital scan of a pencil original on vellum.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The anomalie of the revision table cannot exist within a digital scan of a pencil original on vellum.


YES, it can
you know NOTHING of digital imaging


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Zoom of digitally altered revision table on plans from silverstein.
> http://algoxy.com/psych/planimages/A-A-159.revtab.jpg
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you dont seem to understand.
> 
> how can you prove it is digitally altered without comparing it to the original? how do you know that isnt on the original?
> 
> do you have the original plans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proof is that it and the original are the same.  They have/are the same source.  I linked to it,
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png
> 
> but the infiltrating perpetrators would not want you to acknowledge the digital anomalies on the origianal so you logically would not notice and you probably don't even look at evidence because it basically cannot matter to you within your agenda.
Click to expand...


no jackass. you linked to a SCAN. how do you know what you claim is digitally altered is not on the ORIGINAL?


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> The anomalie of the revision table cannot exist within a digital scan of a pencil original on vellum.



What the fuck is an "anomalie"?


----------



## Christophera

OMG!  Pretending to be disabled from using a dictionary can only obsufucation.

Anomalie = *&#8216;irregularity"*

The thing in the cell of the revision table,






is an irregularity amongst the smoothed characters of the penciled initials of the intitial column.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> OMG!  Pretending to be disabled from using a dictionary can only obsufucation.
> 
> Anomalie = *irregularity"*
> 
> The thing in the cell of the revision table,
> 
> 
> 
> is an irregularity amongst the smoothed characters of the penciled initials of the intitial column.


dipshit

Anomaly - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> OMG!  Pretending to be disabled from using a dictionary can only obsufucation.
> 
> Anomalie = *irregularity"*
> 
> The thing in the cell of the revision table,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is an irregularity amongst the smoothed characters of the penciled initials of the *intitial *column.



Add an "s" at the end, dufus, and you have more than one.  It's called "plural."

But without the "s" at the end, you have a non-word.

You probably MEANT to write "Anomaly." 

Now, what is "intitial?"  

And the image which you ignorantly conclude displays an anomaly -- does not, in reality, display an anomaly.  It is nothing more than an "artifact" associated with scanning.  

I see you've ducked the FACT that the architects were NOT required to submit their plans to any NY City Building agency.  Yes, due to an agreement, the AUTHORITY did have to *comply* with various codes, etc.  But that agreement *did not* require that they *file plans*, revisions or anything else with the NY City Building agency.   Two very different concepts, you ignorant fraud.


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Pretending to be disabled from using a dictionary can only obsufucation.
> 
> Anomalie = *&#8216;irregularity"*
> 
> The thing in the cell of the revision table,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is an irregularity amongst the smoothed characters of the penciled initials of the *intitial *column.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add an "s" at the end, dufus, and you have more than one.  It's called "plural."
Click to expand...


Three thousand are dead but spelling is important(?)  The cause of death invalidated but spelling is important.

You've provided no links to support any of your other assertions which do not make sense for building 1/2 mile tall.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Pretending to be disabled from using a dictionary can only obsufucation.
> 
> Anomalie = *&#8216;irregularity"*
> 
> The thing in the cell of the revision table,
> 
> 
> 
> is an irregularity amongst the smoothed characters of the penciled initials of the *intitial *column.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add an "s" at the end, dufus, and you have more than one.  It's called "plural."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three thousand are dead but spelling is important(?)  The cause of death invalidated but spelling is important.
> 
> You've provided no links to support any of your other assertions which do not make sense for building 1/2 mile tall.
Click to expand...

you have provided nothing to support your claims

bullshit does not equal proof


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add an "s" at the end, dufus, and you have more than one.  It's called "plural."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three thousand are dead but spelling is important(?)  The cause of death invalidated but spelling is important.
> 
> You've provided no links to support any of your other assertions which do not make sense for building 1/2 mile tall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have provided nothing to support your claims
> 
> bullshit does not equal proof
Click to expand...


You are not judge, you are not jury, you have no evidence from independent sources to verify your information from FEMA.

Text = nothing.

This = 12 images and 3 independent authorities.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

You don't have even have one that is consistent with 9-11 images.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Three thousand are dead but spelling is important(?)



you are the one bringing up the "initials" thing, jackass


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three thousand are dead but spelling is important(?)  The cause of death invalidated but spelling is important.
> 
> You've provided no links to support any of your other assertions which do not make sense for building 1/2 mile tall.
> 
> 
> 
> you have provided nothing to support your claims
> 
> bullshit does not equal proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not judge, you are not jury, you have no evidence from independent sources to verify your information from FEMA.
> 
> Text = nothing.
> 
> This = 12 images and 3 independent authorities.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> You don't have even have one that is consistent with 9-11 images.
Click to expand...

my text has more FACT in it than your images


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three thousand are dead but spelling is important(?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are the one bringing up the "initials" thing, jackass
Click to expand...


Correct and digital alterations of the revision tables is important while spelling is not.

But the perpetrators would want you to make spelling more important.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three thousand are dead but spelling is important(?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are the one bringing up the "initials" thing, jackass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct and digital alterations of the revision tables is important while spelling is not.
> 
> But the perpetrators would want you to make spelling more important.
Click to expand...


where is your proof that they were altered? how do you know its not an accurate representation of the original document?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three thousand are dead but spelling is important(?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are the one bringing up the "initials" thing, jackass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct and digital alterations of the revision tables is important while spelling is not.
> 
> But the perpetrators would want you to make spelling more important.
Click to expand...

you have not proven that what you show is in fact, an alteration and not just a scanning anomaly


----------



## Christophera

Amatuer evasion.  

There is no such thing as a "scanning anomalie".  There are scanning "artifacts".  These are are not "artifacts" these are a irregularity very carefully controlled and centered in the cells in the place of intials in the revision table.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Amatuer evasion.
> 
> There is no such thing as a "scanning anomalie".  There are scanning "artifacts".  These are are not "artifacts" these are a irregularity very carefully controlled and centered in the cells in the place of intials in the revision table.


wrong again, dipshit
scanners will always try to put things in square pixels and thats exactly what you see there

if that was edited digitally you wouldnt see the distortion


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Amatuer evasion.
> 
> There is no such thing as a "scanning anomalie".  There are scanning "artifacts".  These are are not "artifacts" these are a irregularity very carefully controlled and centered in the cells in the place of intials in the revision table.



and where is your proof that what is shown here is not in the original document that was scanned?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amatuer evasion.
> 
> There is no such thing as a "scanning anomalie".  There are scanning "artifacts".  These are are not "artifacts" these are a irregularity very carefully controlled and centered in the cells in the place of intials in the revision table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and where is your proof that what is shown here is not in the original document that was scanned?
Click to expand...


A pencil original cannot have that.  If it did, it would not reproduce as we see, that is the nature of pencil.  It does not do that.  The edges are fuzzy, as can be seen in the edges of the adjacent penciled characters.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amatuer evasion.
> 
> There is no such thing as a "scanning anomalie".  There are scanning "artifacts".  These are are not "artifacts" these are a irregularity very carefully controlled and centered in the cells in the place of intials in the revision table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and where is your proof that what is shown here is not in the original document that was scanned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A pencil original cannot have that.  If it did, it would not reproduce as we see, that is the nature of pencil.  It does not do that.  The edges are fuzzy, as can be seen in the edges of the adjacent penciled characters.
Click to expand...

WRONG, dipshit

and "anomaly" is what it is called


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> A pencil original cannot have that.  If it did, it would not reproduce as we see, that is the nature of pencil.  It does not do that.  The edges are fuzzy, as can be seen in the edges of the adjacent penciled characters.



who says a pencil cant do that? where is your proof? scanners dont care if a line is made of pencil or ink or paint.

the edges arent "fuzzy", moron. they are pixelated. you cant compare horizontal and vertical lines to lines that are diagonal. a pixel is square. it doesnt have diagnal sides.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> A pencil original cannot have that.  If it did, it would not reproduce as we see, that is the nature of pencil.  It does not do that.  The edges are fuzzy, as can be seen in the edges of the adjacent penciled characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who says a pencil cant do that? where is your proof? scanners dont care if a line is made of pencil or ink or paint.
> 
> the edges arent "fuzzy", moron. they are pixelated. you cant compare horizontal and vertical lines to lines that are diagonal. a pixel is square. it doesnt have diagnal sides.
Click to expand...


No way, not even with a ruler at that scale can you make a line that clean edged.  That is why ink was used.  Ink on mylar created the densist edge in that day.  And, I would bet that the official plans are at least ink on vellum.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> A pencil original cannot have that.  If it did, it would not reproduce as we see, that is the nature of pencil.  It does not do that.  The edges are fuzzy, as can be seen in the edges of the adjacent penciled characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who says a pencil cant do that? where is your proof? scanners dont care if a line is made of pencil or ink or paint.
> 
> the edges arent "fuzzy", moron. they are pixelated. you cant compare horizontal and vertical lines to lines that are diagonal. a pixel is square. it doesnt have diagnal sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way, not even with a ruler at that scale can you make a line that clean edged.  That is why ink was used.  Ink on mylar created the densist edge in that day.  And, I would bet that the official plans are at least ink on vellum.
Click to expand...

sorry dipshit, but those lines are not "clean"


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> A pencil original cannot have that.  If it did, it would not reproduce as we see, that is the nature of pencil.  It does not do that.  The edges are fuzzy, as can be seen in the edges of the adjacent penciled characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who says a pencil cant do that? where is your proof? scanners dont care if a line is made of pencil or ink or paint.
> 
> the edges arent "fuzzy", moron. they are pixelated. you cant compare horizontal and vertical lines to lines that are diagonal. a pixel is square. it doesnt have diagnal sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way, not even with a ruler at that scale can you make a line that clean edged.  That is why ink was used.  Ink on mylar created the densist edge in that day.  And, I would bet that the official plans are at least ink on vellum.
Click to expand...


you say it was digitally altered. in order to prove it you need to show what it was altered from!! how are we to know that what is shown in your scan isnt on the original? you simply claim it was changed. you have no proof that the scan isnt accurate to the original paper document. its just you making another stupid fucking claim you cant back up.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> who says a pencil cant do that? where is your proof? scanners dont care if a line is made of pencil or ink or paint.
> 
> the edges arent "fuzzy", moron. they are pixelated. you cant compare horizontal and vertical lines to lines that are diagonal. a pixel is square. it doesnt have diagnal sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way, not even with a ruler at that scale can you make a line that clean edged.  That is why ink was used.  Ink on mylar created the densist edge in that day.  And, I would bet that the official plans are at least ink on vellum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you say it was digitally altered. in order to prove it you need to show what it was altered from!!
Click to expand...


No, the fact that it has impossible pixel width spaces and lines is adequate.  

The orignal paper does not have a revision table and that would prove it.  That may be found sometime.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The orignal paper does not have a revision table and that would prove it.  That may be found sometime.



the original paper doesnt have a revision table? then what was scanned?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The orignal paper does not have a revision table and that would prove it.  That may be found sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the original paper doesnt have a revision table? then what was scanned?
Click to expand...

Some other set of palns with a revision table was scanned and then revision table cut and pasted.

However, since there were 200 sheets that needed to the alteration, that revision table had to be dublicated and altered to appear slightly differently.  Here is where the photoshoppers screwed up.

They cut and pasted the contents of the cells into separate files having the cell size or slightly smaller.  Then altered those cell contents in a variety of ways getting a different look.  This is where the anomalies were generated.  They lost track of them and created an abberation that was not a character of the alphabet by reducing size, resolution or other graphic factors.  But, they were working at a small scale to make the work faster.  Therein they did not notice the anomalie.

Placement of the altered initials with automation such as "quick keys" in identical revision table files with empty cells can be done easily and takes the bulk of the difficult work and gets it done very quickly.  So they did not even notice what was being placed in the cells.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The orignal paper does not have a revision table and that would prove it.  That may be found sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the original paper doesnt have a revision table? then what was scanned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some other set of palns with a revision table was scanned and then revision table cut and pasted.
> 
> However, since there were 200 sheets that needed to the alteration, that revision table had to be dublicated and altered to appear slightly differently.  Here is where the photoshoppers screwed up.
> 
> They cut and pasted the contents of the cells into separate files having the cell size or slightly smaller.  Then altered those cell contents in a variety of ways getting a different look.  This is where the anomalies were generated.  They lost track of them and created an abberation that was not a character of the alphabet by reducing size, resolution or other graphic factors.  But, they were working at a small scale to make the work faster.  Therein they did not notice the anomalie.
> 
> Placement of the altered initials with automation such as "quick keys" in identical revision table files with empty cells can be done easily and takes the bulk of the difficult work and gets it done very quickly.  So they did not even notice what was being placed in the cells.
Click to expand...


you are talking out of your ass again and just making shit up!!! 

you're caught again!!


----------



## Christophera

This does not lie, so I have not lied.  Something is very wrong.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> This does not lie, so I have not lied.  Something is very wrong.



so where is your proof that this is not what was on the paper that was scanned?


----------



## Liability

Fucking Troofers don't have the slightest clue on how a scanner works.  The optical readers gather up the image on a document and have to immediately translate it into something the computer can recognize.  It's never a perfect one to one correspondence.  It's more akin to an algorithm.  



> he basic principle of a scanner is to analyze an image and process it in some way. Image and text capture (optical character recognition or OCR) allow you to save information to a file on your computer. You can then alter or enhance the image, print it out or use it on your Web page.
> 
> In this article, we'll be focusing on flatbed scanners, but the basic principles apply to most other scanner technologies. You will learn about the different types of scanners, how the scanning mechanism works and what TWAIN means. You will also learn about resolution, interpolation and bit depth.
> 
> On the next page, you will learn about the various parts of a flatbed scanner.
> *
> Next Page


HowStuffWorks "How Scanners Work"



> The image of the document that you scan reaches the CCD array through a series of mirrors, filters and lenses. The exact configuration of these components will depend on the model of scanner, but the basics are pretty much the same.
> 
> On the next page, you will see just how all the pieces of the scanner work together.


HowStuffWorks "How Scanners Work"



> * The image of the document is reflected by an angled mirror to another mirror. In some scanners, there are only two mirrors while others use a three mirror approach. Each mirror is slightly curved to focus the image it reflects onto a smaller surface.
> 
> * The last mirror reflects the image onto a lens. The lens focuses the image through a filter on the CCD array.
> 
> * * * * We will take a look at what happens between the computer and scanner, but first let's talk about resolution.


HowStuffWorks "How Scanners Work"



> * * * * *Interpolation* is a process that the scanning software uses to increase the perceived resolution of an image. It does this by creating extra pixels in between the ones actually scanned by the CCD array. These extra pixels are an average of the adjacent pixels. For example, if the hardware resolution is 300x300 and the interpolated resolution is 600x300, then the software is adding a pixel between every one scanned by a CCD sensor in each row.  * * * *


 HowStuffWorks "How Scanners Work"

AND NOW we get to the real nub of it:  



> On your computer, you need software, called a driver, that knows how to communicate with the scanner. Most scanners speak a common language, TWAIN. The TWAIN driver acts as an interpreter between any application that supports the TWAIN standard and the scanner. This means that the application does not need to know the specific details of the scanner in order to access it directly. For example, you can choose to acquire an image from the scanner from within Adobe Photoshop because Photoshop supports the TWAIN standard.
> 
> In addition to the driver, most scanners come with other software. Typically, a scanning utility and some type of image editing application are included. A lot of scanners include OCR software. *OCR allows you to scan in words from a document and convert them into computer-based text. It uses an averaging process to determine what the shape of a character is and match it to the correct letter or number.*
> 
> The great thing about scanner technology today is that you can get exactly what you need. You can find a decent scanner with good software for less than $200, or get a fantastic scanner with incredible software for less than $1,000. It all depends on your needs and budget.
> * * * *


HowStuffWorks "How Scanners Work"

Once we get into the realm of interpolation and OCR translation and averaging, it become immediately clear that a scanned image of something like an architectural plan will not end up looking (at the pixel level) exactly like the original.

And from this, fucking dishonest scumbag Troofers add yet more conspiracy to their already dishonest and absurd conspiracy bullshit.

I can't abide these fucking Troofers.  They are all lying scum.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This does not lie, so I have not lied.  Something is very wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so where is your proof that this is not what was on the paper that was scanned?
Click to expand...

he has none


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This does not lie, so I have not lied.  Something is very wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so where is your proof that this is not what was on the paper that was scanned?
Click to expand...


The perps would not want you to observe what is technically correct, or that a pencil drawing at that scale cannot be scanned to create what is seen.

You cannot even create that with a pencil and scan it to create perfect pixel clean lines.  That is why inked originals are required for some official records.  Line density.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> Fucking Troofers don't have the slightest clue on how a scanner works.  The optical readers gather up the image on a document and have to immediately translate it into something the computer can recognize.  It's never a perfect one to one correspondence.  It's more akin to an algorithm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he basic principle of a scanner is to analyze an image and process it in some way. Image and text capture (optical character recognition or OCR) allow you to save information to a file on your computer. You can then alter or enhance the image, print it out or use it on your Web page.
> 
> In this article, we'll be focusing on flatbed scanners, but the basic principles apply to most other scanner technologies. You will learn about the different types of scanners, how the scanning mechanism works and what TWAIN means. You will also learn about resolution, interpolation and bit depth.
> 
> On the next page, you will learn about the various parts of a flatbed scanner.
> *
> Next Page
> 
> 
> 
> HowStuffWorks "How Scanners Work"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The image of the document that you scan reaches the CCD array through a series of mirrors, filters and lenses. The exact configuration of these components will depend on the model of scanner, but the basics are pretty much the same.
> 
> On the next page, you will see just how all the pieces of the scanner work together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HowStuffWorks "How Scanners Work"
> 
> HowStuffWorks "How Scanners Work"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * * * * *Interpolation* is a process that the scanning software uses to increase the perceived resolution of an image. It does this by creating extra pixels in between the ones actually scanned by the CCD array. These extra pixels are an average of the adjacent pixels. For example, if the hardware resolution is 300x300 and the interpolated resolution is 600x300, then the software is adding a pixel between every one scanned by a CCD sensor in each row.  * * * *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HowStuffWorks "How Scanners Work"
> 
> AND NOW we get to the real nub of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On your computer, you need software, called a driver, that knows how to communicate with the scanner. Most scanners speak a common language, TWAIN. The TWAIN driver acts as an interpreter between any application that supports the TWAIN standard and the scanner. This means that the application does not need to know the specific details of the scanner in order to access it directly. For example, you can choose to acquire an image from the scanner from within Adobe Photoshop because Photoshop supports the TWAIN standard.
> 
> In addition to the driver, most scanners come with other software. Typically, a scanning utility and some type of image editing application are included. A lot of scanners include OCR software. *OCR allows you to scan in words from a document and convert them into computer-based text. It uses an averaging process to determine what the shape of a character is and match it to the correct letter or number.*
> 
> The great thing about scanner technology today is that you can get exactly what you need. You can find a decent scanner with good software for less than $200, or get a fantastic scanner with incredible software for less than $1,000. It all depends on your needs and budget.
> * * * *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HowStuffWorks "How Scanners Work"
> 
> Once we get into the realm of interpolation and OCR translation and averaging, it become immediately clear that a scanned image of something like an architectural plan will not end up looking (at the pixel level) exactly like the original.
> 
> And from this, fucking dishonest scumbag Troofers add yet more conspiracy to their already dishonest and absurd conspiracy bullshit.
> 
> I can't abide these fucking Troofers.  They are all lying scum.
Click to expand...

yup, but entirely too much work for a moron that will just ignore it or reject it in favor of his own delusional rantings


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This does not lie, so I have not lied.  Something is very wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so where is your proof that this is not what was on the paper that was scanned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perps would not want you to observe what is technically correct, or that a pencil drawing at that scale cannot be scanned to create what is seen.
> 
> You cannot even create that with a pencil and scan it to create perfect pixel clean lines.  That is why inked originals are required for some official records.  Line density.
Click to expand...

you are the perp

do you even own a scanner?
have you ever actually USED one?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking Troofers don't have the slightest clue on how a scanner works.  The optical readers gather up the image on a document and have to immediately translate it into something the computer can recognize.  It's never a perfect one to one correspondence.  It's more akin to an algorithm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he basic principle of a scanner is to analyze an image and process it in some way. Image and text capture (optical character recognition or OCR) allow you to save information to a file on your computer. You can then alter or enhance the image, print it out or use it on your Web page.
> 
> In this article, we'll be focusing on flatbed scanners, but the basic principles apply to most other scanner technologies. You will learn about the different types of scanners, how the scanning mechanism works and what TWAIN means. You will also learn about resolution, interpolation and bit depth.
> 
> On the next page, you will learn about the various parts of a flatbed scanner.
> *
> Next Page
> 
> 
> 
> HowStuffWorks "How Scanners Work"
> 
> HowStuffWorks "How Scanners Work"
> 
> HowStuffWorks "How Scanners Work"
> 
> HowStuffWorks "How Scanners Work"
> 
> AND NOW we get to the real nub of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On your computer, you need software, called a driver, that knows how to communicate with the scanner. Most scanners speak a common language, TWAIN. The TWAIN driver acts as an interpreter between any application that supports the TWAIN standard and the scanner. This means that the application does not need to know the specific details of the scanner in order to access it directly. For example, you can choose to acquire an image from the scanner from within Adobe Photoshop because Photoshop supports the TWAIN standard.
> 
> In addition to the driver, most scanners come with other software. Typically, a scanning utility and some type of image editing application are included. A lot of scanners include OCR software. *OCR allows you to scan in words from a document and convert them into computer-based text. It uses an averaging process to determine what the shape of a character is and match it to the correct letter or number.*
> 
> The great thing about scanner technology today is that you can get exactly what you need. You can find a decent scanner with good software for less than $200, or get a fantastic scanner with incredible software for less than $1,000. It all depends on your needs and budget.
> * * * *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HowStuffWorks "How Scanners Work"
> 
> Once we get into the realm of interpolation and OCR translation and averaging, it become immediately clear that a scanned image of something like an architectural plan will not end up looking (at the pixel level) exactly like the original.
> 
> And from this, fucking dishonest scumbag Troofers add yet more conspiracy to their already dishonest and absurd conspiracy bullshit.
> 
> I can't abide these fucking Troofers.  They are all lying scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, but entirely too much work for a moron that will just ignore it or reject it in favor of his own delusional rantings
Click to expand...


That is what the infiltrating perpetraors would want people to think.

Nothing like a junk link to trash your credibility.

Consistency.  The WTC 2 concrete core.







*Newsweek*​
Leslie Robertson, Architect Of The World Trade Center Towers

Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> * * * *
> That is what the infiltrating *perpetraors* would want people to think.
> 
> Nothing like a junk link to trash your credibility.
> 
> Consistency.  The WTC 2 concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Newsweek*​
> Leslie Robertson, Architect Of The World Trade Center Towers
> 
> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.



The links I offered (different pages of the same site) are not, of course "junk."  Your dismissive commentary is devoid of honesty.  This is only logical.  You are, after all, just a Troofer -- and Troofers are lying scum.

Your consistency is just consistently retarded.    Quoting the already OFT-REFUTED and debunked ERRONEOUS claim by the reporter in News*weak* article does NOTHING to buttress your idiotic contention, you imbecile.

Robertson has never maintained that the core was acgtually made in whole or part of concrete -- at least above ground level.  Other than the reporter's insertion of that mistakenly made claim, the reporter's own, you have never pointed to ANYTHING that shows the core was constructed in whole or in part of concrete.  The image you keep showing shows dust, not concrete.  In fact, the only thing CLEARLY visible in the core, in your much-shown image, is STEEL -- you fucking loon.

You are consistently pwnd by life itself.

Go get a job.  Support your own kids, you fucking lowlife scumbag.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This does not lie, so I have not lied.  Something is very wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so where is your proof that this is not what was on the paper that was scanned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perps would not want you to observe what is technically correct, or that a pencil drawing at that scale cannot be scanned to create what is seen.
> 
> You cannot even create that with a pencil and scan it to create perfect pixel clean lines.  That is why inked originals are required for some official records.  Line density.
Click to expand...


the bullshit "perp" babble again.... 

thats the best proof you can come up with? the "perps" babble?

you made outrageous claims and when asked to back it up with proof you have none.

how can you claim something is digitally altered when you cant produce the original it was supposedly altered from? how do you know that isnt on the original? thats the most stupid claim ever!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking Troofers don't have the slightest clue on how a scanner works.  The optical readers gather up the image on a document and have to immediately translate it into something the computer can recognize.  It's never a perfect one to one correspondence.  It's more akin to an algorithm.
> 
> HowStuffWorks "How Scanners Work"
> 
> HowStuffWorks "How Scanners Work"
> 
> HowStuffWorks "How Scanners Work"
> 
> HowStuffWorks "How Scanners Work"
> 
> AND NOW we get to the real nub of it:
> 
> HowStuffWorks "How Scanners Work"
> 
> Once we get into the realm of interpolation and OCR translation and averaging, it become immediately clear that a scanned image of something like an architectural plan will not end up looking (at the pixel level) exactly like the original.
> 
> And from this, fucking dishonest scumbag Troofers add yet more conspiracy to their already dishonest and absurd conspiracy bullshit.
> 
> I can't abide these fucking Troofers.  They are all lying scum.
> 
> 
> 
> yup, but entirely too much work for a moron that will just ignore it or reject it in favor of his own delusional rantings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what the infiltrating perpetraors would want people to think.
> 
> Nothing like a junk link to trash your credibility.
> 
> Consistency.  The WTC 2 concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Leslie Robertson, Architect Of The World Trade Center Towers
Click to expand...

you are a fucking moronic dipshit


----------



## Fizz

here is indisputable proof that christophera digitally alters documents.

here is the original.






and when you blow it up you can see that he has digitally altered places where the writing and printing is. the background it is clearly not the same and is cut in perfect squares. that simply can not happen without a digital alteration. (well, according to him anyway).


----------



## Christophera

More evidence of misprision of treason.  Attmepting to distract and change the subject because you have no evidence of steel core columns.

Your assertions of my altering of scanned certified mailing receipts is nonsense.  Have you presented a motive for me to do that?  No.  Are you presenting that I do such things for fun and pastime?

Or did you do it to distract from the obvious fact that someone at silverstein and associates altered Robertsons obsolete conceptual plan and leaked it to Steven Jones as if they were construction drawings?






You expose your true motive again agent.


----------



## slackjawed

Why did you alter the plans christophera?
Is that what your admitting?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> More evidence of misprision of treason.  Attmepting to distract and change the subject because you have no evidence of steel core columns.
> 
> Your assertions of my altering of scanned certified mailing receipts is nonsense.  Have you presented a motive for me to do that?  No.  Are you presenting that I do such things for fun and pastime?
> 
> Or did you do it to distract from the obvious fact that someone at silverstein and associates altered Robertsons obsolete conceptual plan and leaked it to Steven Jones as if they were construction drawings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You expose your true motive again agent.



no steel columns like the ones in these verifiable pictures from inside the WTC that show no concrete core?

fucking moron.


----------



## slackjawed

k


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> here is indisputable proof that christophera digitally alters documents.
> 
> here is the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when you blow it up you can see that he has digitally altered places where the writing and printing is. the background it is clearly not the same and is cut in perfect squares. that simply can not happen without a digital alteration. (well, according to him anyway).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9691



You still haven't said what my motive was supposed to have been for doing what you allege.  This appears to be another outright lie and subterfuge by agent fiz.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> More evidence of misprision of treason.  Attmepting to distract and change the subject because you have no evidence of steel core columns.
> 
> Your assertions of my altering of scanned certified mailing receipts is nonsense.  Have you presented a motive for me to do that?  No.  Are you presenting that I do such things for fun and pastime?
> 
> Or did you do it to distract from the obvious fact that someone at silverstein and associates altered Robertsons obsolete conceptual plan and leaked it to Steven Jones as if they were construction drawings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You expose your true motive again agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no steel columns like the ones in these verifiable pictures from inside the WTC that show no concrete core?
> 
> fucking moron.
Click to expand...


The upper one is definately NOT the the Twins as can be seen here by comparing the perimeter columns width to the space.  Columns were 14x14" and the spacing was 22".






The lower one I have my doubts about.  However, even if it is one of the Twins it shows nothing about the core.

fiz subterfuge.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> More evidence of misprision of treason.  Attmepting to distract and change the subject because you have no evidence of steel core columns.
> 
> Your assertions of my altering of scanned certified mailing receipts is nonsense.  Have you presented a motive for me to do that?  No.  Are you presenting that I do such things for fun and pastime?
> 
> Or did you do it to distract from the obvious fact that someone at silverstein and associates altered Robertsons obsolete conceptual plan and leaked it to Steven Jones as if they were construction drawings?
> 
> 
> 
> You expose your true motive again agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no steel columns like the ones in these verifiable pictures from inside the WTC that show no concrete core?
> 
> fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The upper one is definately NOT the the Twins as can be seen here by comparing the perimeter columns width to the space.  Columns were 14x14" and the spacing was 22".
> 
> 
> 
> The lower one I have my doubts about.  However, even if it is one of the Twins it shows nothing about the core.
> 
> fiz subterfuge.
Click to expand...

you are FUCKING NUTZ
seek out professional help


----------



## elvis

Rolling Stones' ode to christophera. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUJmReJfexU&feature=related]YouTube - star star[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

So this makes it official, you have no independently verifiable evidence for steel core columns sauch as what exists for the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> So this makes it official, you have no independently verifiable evidence for steel core columns sauch as what exists for the concrete core.
> 
> _<removed the repeated LIES>._


you need serious psychiatric help
seek it out before you become a danger to yourself or others


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this makes it official, you have no independently verifiable evidence for steel core columns sauch as what exists for the concrete core.
> 
> _<removed the repeated LIES>._
> 
> 
> 
> you need serious psychiatric help
> seek it out before you become a danger to yourself or others
Click to expand...


That is comical coming from you.  You are a threat to the entire civilized world, or your masters are.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this makes it official, you have no independently verifiable evidence for steel core columns sauch as what exists for the concrete core.
> 
> _<removed the repeated LIES>._
> 
> 
> 
> you need serious psychiatric help
> seek it out before you become a danger to yourself or others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is comical coming from you.  You are a threat to the entire civilized world, or your masters are.
Click to expand...

^^^ just more proof you are a delusional fucktard


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The lower one I have my doubts about.  However, even if it is one of the Twins it shows nothing about the core.
> 
> fiz subterfuge.



they are both the twin towers. you can see the steel core columns on the left. you claim these were attached the the concrete core. there is no concrete core. your hoax has been exposed.


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this makes it official, you have no independently verifiable evidence for steel core columns sauch as what exists for the concrete core.
> 
> _<removed the repeated LIES>._
> 
> 
> 
> you need serious psychiatric help
> seek it out before you become a danger to yourself or others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is comical coming from you.  You are a threat to the entire civilized world, or your masters are.
Click to expand...


yeah.  dive is worse than hitler or stalin.  probably is the antichrist.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need serious psychiatric help
> seek it out before you become a danger to yourself or others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is comical coming from you.  You are a threat to the entire civilized world, or your masters are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah.  dive is worse than hitler or stalin.  probably is the antichrist.
Click to expand...

the funniest part of this is if i REALLY were a part of this huge conspiracy he has woven, he would be dead
if i was part of something that had no qualms about killing nearly 3000 innocent American citizens, why would  have any about putting the snuff order on a dipshit like HIM???



of course i'm NOT any part of ANY conspiracy, but he is too fucking delusional to get it


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is comical coming from you.  You are a threat to the entire civilized world, or your masters are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah.  dive is worse than hitler or stalin.  probably is the antichrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the funniest part of this is if i REALLY were a part of this huge conspiracy he has woven, he would be dead
> if i was part of something that had no qualms about killing nearly 3000 innocent American citizens, why would  have any about putting the snuff order on a dipshit like HIM???
> 
> 
> 
> of course i'm NOT any part of ANY conspiracy, but he is too fucking delusional to get it
Click to expand...


you're gonna send all the truthers to the gulags.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah.  dive is worse than hitler or stalin.  probably is the antichrist.
> 
> 
> 
> the funniest part of this is if i REALLY were a part of this huge conspiracy he has woven, he would be dead
> if i was part of something that had no qualms about killing nearly 3000 innocent American citizens, why would  have any about putting the snuff order on a dipshit like HIM???
> 
> 
> 
> of course i'm NOT any part of ANY conspiracy, but he is too fucking delusional to get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're gonna send all the truthers to the gulags.
Click to expand...

of course, i directed FEMA to make all those FEMA death camps


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lower one I have my doubts about.  However, even if it is one of the Twins it shows nothing about the core.
> 
> fiz subterfuge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are both the twin towers. you can see the steel core columns on the left. you claim these were attached the the concrete core. there is no concrete core. your hoax has been exposed.
Click to expand...


If you think those are steel core columns then that definitely is not the Twins.  They had a concrete core

The columns are too wide for the spaces to be proportionate to the Twins.


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the funniest part of this is if i REALLY were a part of this huge conspiracy he has woven, he would be dead
> if i was part of something that had no qualms about killing nearly 3000 innocent American citizens, why would  have any about putting the snuff order on a dipshit like HIM???
> 
> 
> 
> of course i'm NOT any part of ANY conspiracy, but he is too fucking delusional to get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're gonna send all the truthers to the gulags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course, i directed FEMA to make all those FEMA death camps
Click to expand...


ahhhh yes.  the American Gulag.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're gonna send all the truthers to the gulags.
> 
> 
> 
> of course, i directed FEMA to make all those FEMA death camps
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ahhhh yes.  the American Gulag.
Click to expand...

yup
i also told them to use articulated auto transport train cars as human cattle cars even though they already had AMTrak trains


----------



## Christophera

of course the agents that have no evidence to support the perpetrators lie, creating secret methods of mass murder have no evidence, so thy must hijack the thread.

Here is proof that FEMA misrepresented the Towers structure to NIST,

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

PBS, guiliani and silverstein helped.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> of course the agents that have no evidence to support the perpetrators lie, creating secret methods of mass murder have no evidence, so thy must hijack the thread.
> 
> Here is proof that FEMA misrepresented the Towers structure to NIST,
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> PBS, guiliani and silverstein helped.



your delusional fantasy isnt proof of anything except that you are a paranoid schizophrenic. 

just because you filed that doesnt mean its true. it means you have too much time on your hands. maybe you should get a job and PAY YOUR CHILD SUPPORT!!!


----------



## Christophera

Scumbag traitors promoting the destrcution of the Constitution would never recognize the violation of Constitutional rights of an ordinary citizen IF they won't recognize the deprivation of equal protection of law embodied in guiliani taking the plans for the Twin Towers and all the construction plans while the courts protect their hiding.

WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html
MUNICIPAL FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html

When the county failed to appear on subpoena I was deprived of information needed to pay child support AND information needed for medical care for myself and children.


----------



## slackjawed

christophera, if you gather all that stuff into one coherent thread, place it in the law section, and actually use it to talk about the corrupt system of persecuting divorced fathers, you will get plenty of responses, and while he man-haters will continue to flame you, you will actually get some that will  agree with you.

That would be a switch wouldn't it?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Scumbag traitors promoting the destrcution of the Constitution would never recognize the violation of Constitutional rights of an ordinary citizen IF they won't recognize the deprivation of equal protection of law embodied in guiliani taking the plans for the Twin Towers and all the construction plans while the courts protect their hiding.
> 
> WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
> CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html
> MUNICIPAL FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html
> 
> When the county failed to appear on subpoena I was deprived of information needed to pay child support AND information needed for medical care for myself and children.



dude, you didnt pay your child support for over a dozen years. you are a scumbag. no paper from 1876 is going to excuse that.

you are full of excuses.


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> christophera, *if you gather all that stuff into one coherent thread*, place it in the law section, and actually use it to talk about the corrupt system of persecuting divorced fathers, you will get plenty of responses, and while he man-haters will continue to flame you, you will actually get some that will  agree with you.
> 
> That would be a switch wouldn't it?


he cant, if he could he would have done so already


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scumbag traitors promoting the destrcution of the Constitution would never recognize the violation of Constitutional rights of an ordinary citizen IF they won't recognize the deprivation of equal protection of law embodied in guiliani taking the plans for the Twin Towers and all the construction plans while the courts protect their hiding.
> 
> WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
> CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html
> MUNICIPAL FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html
> 
> When the county failed to appear on subpoena I was deprived of information needed to pay child support AND information needed for medical care for myself and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude, you didnt pay your child support for over a dozen years. you are a scumbag. no paper from 1876 is going to excuse that.
> 
> *you are full of excuses.*
Click to expand...


i would agree, if excuses = bullshit


----------



## slackjawed

I like the order issued bythe judge in the case here;
Humorous Legal Cases @ Gavel2Gavel.com ||| Funny Court Cases ||| Real Court Cases

"Avista Management v. Wausau Underwriters Insurance
U.S. Dist. Court Mid. Dist. Fla. (June 6, 2006)

     Rock, Paper, Scissors - I Win!  In a case where a hotel investment firm sued an insurance company for allegedly not paying an insurance claim fast enough after Hurricane Charley, attorneys for the parties seemed at odds with each other from the get-go. When it came down to where to depose a witness, the attorneys would do no better. Not being able to select a location between themselves, the court was asked to intervene. U.S. District Judge Gregory A. Presnell was not amused. After chastising the attorneys for not being able to agree on even the most simplest of things, Judge Presnell issued his written ruling:

     "[T]he Court will fashion a new form of alternative dispute resolution, to wit: at 4:00 P.M. on Friday, June 30, 2006, counsel shall convene at a neutral site agreeable to both parties. If counsel cannot agree on a neutral site, they shall meet on the front steps of the [Courthouse]. Each lawyer shall be entitled to be accompanied by one paralegal who shall act as an attendant and witness. At that time and location, counsel shall engage in one (1) game of 'rock, paper, scissors.' The winner of this engagement shall be entitled to select the location for the 30(b)(6) deposition to be held somewhere in Hillsborough County during the period July 11-12, 2006."

    ** The two lawyers met on June 7, 2006, a day later, and agreed to the location for the deposition, making the game unnecessary. For fear of being held in contempt of court, defense counsel filed a motion asking the judge to call the game off. Plaintiff's counsel joined in the motion. The judge vacated his previous ruling with the following, "With civility restored (at least for now), it is ordered that the motion is granted."



well, since the thread is about silly courtroom stuff.......


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scumbag traitors promoting the destrcution of the Constitution would never recognize the violation of Constitutional rights of an ordinary citizen IF they won't recognize the deprivation of equal protection of law embodied in guiliani taking the plans for the Twin Towers and all the construction plans while the courts protect their hiding.
> 
> WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
> CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html
> MUNICIPAL FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html
> 
> When the county failed to appear on subpoena I was deprived of information needed to pay child support AND information needed for medical care for myself and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude, you didnt pay your child support for over a dozen years. you are a scumbag. no paper from 1876 is going to excuse that.
> 
> *you are full of excuses.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i would agree, if excuses = bullshit
Click to expand...


Agent working to confuse the issues in the infiltrators psyops.

This paper is from 1998 and it establishes estoppel.  You are an agent seeking to destroy the US Constitution so I would not expect you to recognize violations of civil rights guaranteed under it.






I had subpoenaed records from 1876 and they were in the counties possession in 1997 as this witnessed decelaration states.


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> christophera, *if you gather all that stuff into one coherent thread*, place it in the law section, and actually use it to talk about the corrupt system of persecuting divorced fathers, you will get plenty of responses, and while he man-haters will continue to flame you, you will actually get some that will  agree with you.
> 
> That would be a switch wouldn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> he cant, if he could he would have done so already
Click to expand...


yeah, I see that.
and i imagine him as the snake in the jungle book movie too, hissing his words in contempt.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude, you didnt pay your child support for over a dozen years. you are a scumbag. no paper from 1876 is going to excuse that.
> 
> *you are full of excuses.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would agree, if excuses = bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agent working to confuse the issues in the infiltrators psyops.
> 
> This paper is from 1998 and it establishes estoppel.  You are an agent seeking to destroy the US Constitution so I would not expect you to recognize violations of civil rights guaranteed under it.
> 
> 
> 
> I had subpoenaed records from 1876 and they were in the counties possession in 1997 as this witnessed decelaration states.
Click to expand...

did you win the case, or not?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude, you didnt pay your child support for over a dozen years. you are a scumbag. no paper from 1876 is going to excuse that.
> 
> *you are full of excuses.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would agree, if excuses = bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agent working to confuse the issues in the infiltrators psyops.
> 
> This paper is from 1998 and it establishes estoppel.  You are an agent seeking to destroy the US Constitution so I would not expect you to recognize violations of civil rights guaranteed under it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had subpoenaed records from 1876 and they were in the counties possession in 1997 as this witnessed decelaration states.
Click to expand...


and all this has NOTHING to do with you skipping out on $30,000 worth of child support for over a dozen years.


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would agree, if excuses = bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent working to confuse the issues in the infiltrators psyops.
> 
> This paper is from 1998 and it establishes estoppel.  You are an agent seeking to destroy the US Constitution so I would not expect you to recognize violations of civil rights guaranteed under it.
> 
> 
> 
> I had subpoenaed records from 1876 and they were in the counties possession in 1997 as this witnessed decelaration states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you win the case, or not?
Click to expand...


if not, the illuminati controls the judge.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agent working to confuse the issues in the infiltrators psyops.
> 
> This paper is from 1998 and it establishes estoppel.  You are an agent seeking to destroy the US Constitution so I would not expect you to recognize violations of civil rights guaranteed under it.
> 
> 
> 
> I had subpoenaed records from 1876 and they were in the counties possession in 1997 as this witnessed decelaration states.
> 
> 
> 
> did you win the case, or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if not, the illuminati controls the judge.
Click to expand...

of course we do


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would agree, if excuses = bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent working to confuse the issues in the infiltrators psyops.
> 
> This paper is from 1998 and it establishes estoppel.  You are an agent seeking to destroy the US Constitution so I would not expect you to recognize violations of civil rights guaranteed under it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had subpoenaed records from 1876 and they were in the counties possession in 1997 as this witnessed decelaration states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and all this has NOTHING to do with you skipping out on $30,000 worth of child support for over a dozen years.
Click to expand...


It is absolutely logical that the infiltrating perpetrators would not want you to recognize estoppel.

All government officials have made a promise to the public to follow laws just by taking their jobs.  Many have taken oaths of office.  When the county sheriffs department failed to appear on subpoena I was damaged in many ways.

Promissory Estoppel legal definition of Promissory Estoppel. Promissory Estoppel synonyms by the Free Online Law Dictionary.
_In the law of contracts, the doctrine that provides that if a party changes his or her position substantially either by acting or forbearing from acting in reliance upon a gratuitous promise, then that party can enforce the promise although the essential elements of a contract are not present._

Promissory Estoppel definition
_It refers to the promise wrongly or falsely made by a person to another person, depending on which, the other person relied on the promise and suffered an economic loss._


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agent working to confuse the issues in the infiltrators psyops.
> 
> This paper is from 1998 and it establishes estoppel.  You are an agent seeking to destroy the US Constitution so I would not expect you to recognize violations of civil rights guaranteed under it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had subpoenaed records from 1876 and they were in the counties possession in 1997 as this witnessed decelaration states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and all this has NOTHING to do with you skipping out on $30,000 worth of child support for over a dozen years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is absolutely logical that the infiltrating perpetrators would not want you to recognize estoppel.
> 
> All government officials have made a promise to the public to follow laws just by taking their jobs.  Many have taken oaths of office.  When the county sheriffs department failed to appear on subpoena I was damaged in many ways.
> 
> Promissory Estoppel legal definition of Promissory Estoppel. Promissory Estoppel synonyms by the Free Online Law Dictionary.
> _In the law of contracts, the doctrine that provides that if a party changes his or her position substantially either by acting or forbearing from acting in reliance upon a gratuitous promise, then that party can enforce the promise although the essential elements of a contract are not present._
> 
> Promissory Estoppel definition
> _It refers to the promise wrongly or falsely made by a person to another person, depending on which, the other person relied on the promise and suffered an economic loss._
Click to expand...


Damaged? Damaged? WTF are you going on about?

The damage happened when you ate all that LSD in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## Christophera

Like I said, the agents of the infiltrators would will not recognize violations of law by government damaging the public, .  .  . or the damage.  





Estoppel is a big one.  Your efforts to conceal treason are obvious.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Like I said, the agents of the infiltrators would will not recognize violations of law by government damaging the public, .  .  . or the damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estoppel is a big one.



I understand it alright. What i can't understand, is dsince your posting these documents in the most disjointed way possible, I can't understand what makes it pertain to you.

I can post several receipts for mail I sent certified, but just what does it mean?

I am not one of the fucking voices inside your dented head, so I have zero idea what the point is your trying to convey.

Like I said, WTf are you going on about.......AGAIN!?!


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, the agents of the infiltrators would will not recognize violations of law by government damaging the public, .  .  . or the damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estoppel is a big one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand it alright. What i can't understand, is dsince your posting these documents in the most disjointed way possible, I can't understand what makes it pertain to you.
Click to expand...


The infiltrating perps would want you to pretend you cannot understand I was damaged by the county sheriffs failure to appear on my subpoena from a civil suit.  They would not want you to recognize violations of law by government or problems caused by such violations.

Your behavior and the infiltrating perps interest is all consistent.


----------



## Fizz

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, the agents of the infiltrators would will not recognize violations of law by government damaging the public, .  .  . or the damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estoppel is a big one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand it alright. What i can't understand, is dsince your posting these documents in the most disjointed way possible, I can't understand what makes it pertain to you.
> 
> I can post several receipts for mail I sent certified, but just what does it mean?
> 
> I am not one of the fucking voices inside your dented head, so I have zero idea what the point is your trying to convey.
> 
> Like I said, WTf are you going on about.......AGAIN!?!
Click to expand...


he doesnt realize that evidence in a case must be RELEVANT or its not admissible. there is no way that a paper from 1876 is relevant to his not paying child support for so many years.

his continued protests provide insight into his deranged brain.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, the agents of the infiltrators would will not recognize violations of law by government damaging the public, .  .  . or the damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estoppel is a big one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand it alright. What i can't understand, is dsince your posting these documents in the most disjointed way possible, I can't understand what makes it pertain to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The infiltrating perps would want you to pretend you cannot understand I was damaged by the county sheriffs failure to appear on my subpoena from a civil suit.  They would not want you to recognize violations of law by government or problems caused by such violations.
> 
> Your behavior and the infiltrating perps interest is all consistent.
Click to expand...

?

What the hell am I supposed to be trying to infiltrate?
You really are delusional.
What the hell does some civil case have to do with your filing a "misprision of treason" filing with the court have to do with a fucking civil case.

Why the fuck do I , or any other poster here care about your civil case?
We tuned in because you titled the fucking thread"misprision of treason"!!!!!1


If you just lured us all into this thread to whine about losing a fucking frivolous lawsuit, I am going to be pissed. I could care less about your civil case and assure you i am not trying to infiltrate your civil case.

WTF are you going on about a fucking civil case for?


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, the agents of the infiltrators would will not recognize violations of law by government damaging the public, .  .  . or the damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estoppel is a big one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand it alright. What i can't understand, is dsince your posting these documents in the most disjointed way possible, I can't understand what makes it pertain to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The infiltrating perps would want you to pretend you cannot understand I was damaged by the county sheriffs failure to appear on my subpoena from a civil suit.  They would not want you to recognize violations of law by government or problems caused by such violations.
> 
> Your behavior and the infiltrating perps interest is all consistent.
Click to expand...





You need to find something to occupy your time, your not right.

If you would make more productive use of your time you could build something cute and cool, like this;


----------



## Fizz

slackjawed said:


> What the hell am I supposed to be trying to infiltrate?
> You really are delusional.
> What the hell does some civil case have to do with your filing a "misprision of treason" filing with the court have to do with a fucking civil case.
> 
> Why the fuck do I , or any other poster here care about your civil case?
> We tuned in because you titled the fucking thread"misprision of treason"!!!!!1
> 
> 
> If you just lured us all into this thread to whine about losing a fucking frivolous lawsuit, I am going to be pissed. I could care less about your civil case and assure you i am not trying to infiltrate your civil case.
> 
> WTF are you going on about a fucking civil case for?



he thinks there are all these manchurian canidates running around.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> A filing at a U.S. District court was completed on February 18,  2010 disclosing misprision of treason.
> 
> Local court rules had no accommodation to present any letter to a judge.  Such is specifically against the rules.  U.S. code requirements did not matter.  After a few trips to the court house a criminal filing was made pursuant to evidenced violations of law and actions constituting evasion or concealment of acts embodying treason.  This page has links to all exhibits and photographic panels.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> As can be seen on the below conformed face page, this made possible an "ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE" relating to Title 18 authority and duty of a judge within federal criminal procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accordingly, assertions of "steel core columns" in the core of the Twin towers is misprision of treason IF the violation of law  enabling the deception by FEMA of NIST and the public is not observed AND evidence from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area is not provided to substantiate they existed.
> 
> All reference to steel core columns without such respective action is misprision of treason.



Fetched the Op, not one teeny tiny mention of anything related to "estopple"

WTF are you going on about a civil case for?

I am thinking you have the intelligence of:


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence.  You appear to support treason.  Cease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence of what?
> 
> you are the one claiming there was treason.
> 
> PROVE IT!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's proven.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> and thanks for the proof you are acting as a part of the treason alleged in the linked page where the District court filing is documented.
Click to expand...


Citing a Title from U.S. Code isn't proof of shit you fucking moron.


----------



## Christophera

PatekPhilippe said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence of what?
> 
> you are the one claiming there was treason.
> 
> PROVE IT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's proven.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> and thanks for the proof you are acting as a part of the treason alleged in the linked page where the District court filing is documented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Citing a Title from U.S. Code isn't proof of shit you fucking moron.
Click to expand...


Actually the moron agent that posts such and doesn't follow the link is really dumb.

This proves that what the infiltrating perpetrators call "core columns" are really elevator guide rial support steel.






Which explains why the core is completely empty on 9-11 in ALL PHOTOS.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's proven.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> and thanks for the proof you are acting as a part of the treason alleged in the linked page where the District court filing is documented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citing a Title from U.S. Code isn't proof of shit you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the moron agent that posts such and doesn't follow the link is really dumb.
> 
> This proves that what the infiltrating perpetrators call "core columns" are really elevator guide rial support steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which explains why the core is completely empty on 9-11 in ALL PHOTOS.
Click to expand...

your bullshit claims of "elevator guide rails" has never been proven
you show photos of steel core columns and lie about what they are


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's proven.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> and thanks for the proof you are acting as a part of the treason alleged in the linked page where the District court filing is documented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citing a Title from U.S. Code isn't proof of shit you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the moron agent that posts such and doesn't follow the link is really dumb.
> 
> This proves that what the infiltrating perpetrators call "core columns" are really elevator guide rial support steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which explains why the core is completely empty on 9-11 in ALL PHOTOS.
Click to expand...


if you keep repeating the same insane bullshit it doesnt make it true. 

all your bullshit has been debunked already. there are steel core columns in the very picture you keep posting.


----------



## Fizz

please document you claims of "elevator guide rail support steel".

i keep asking where you get this information and you never produce any evidence.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> please document you claims of "elevator guide rail support steel".
> 
> i keep asking where you get this information and you never produce any evidence.



Since you cannot produce ANY independently verified evidence for steel core columns you don't deseve anything but a jail cell.  


As if you haven't seen this 50 times in your service to the perpetrators of mass murder, you will just have see the simple photo of BUTT PLATES on the ends of the elevator guide rail support steel again to KNOW they are not "core columns" because "core columns" require a 100% deep fillet weld on all 4 sides of the box column.  Welds like this shown on an "I" beam.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> please document you claims of "elevator guide rail support steel".
> 
> i keep asking where you get this information and you never produce any evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you cannot produce ANY independently verified evidence for steel core columns you don't deseve anything but a jail cell.
> 
> 
> As if you haven't seen this 50 times in your service to the perpetrators of mass murder, you will just have see the simple photo of BUTT PLATES on the ends of the elevator guide rail support steel again to KNOW they are not "core columns" because "core columns" require a 100% deep fillet weld on all 4 sides of the box column.  Welds like this shown on an "I" beam.
Click to expand...

THAT does NOT prove those are elevator guide rails, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

It goes a hell of a lot further towards proving they are elevator guide rail support steel than anythign you've ever produced in attempts to prove steel core columns.

The Twin towers had a concrete core.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> please document you claims of "elevator guide rail support steel".
> 
> i keep asking where you get this information and you never produce any evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you cannot produce ANY independently verified evidence for steel core columns you don't deseve anything but a jail cell.
> 
> 
> As if you haven't seen this 50 times in your service to the perpetrators of mass murder, you will just have see the simple photo of BUTT PLATES on the ends of the elevator guide rail support steel again to KNOW they are not "core columns" because "core columns" require a 100% deep fillet weld on all 4 sides of the box column.  Welds like this shown on an "I" beam.
Click to expand...


there are no butt plates. they are used to connect the steel beams to the steel core columns as shown here. the core columns were welded.

is that all you have? your entire concrete core claim is based on your false claim of butt plates and absolutely nothing to back up your claims that the steel core columns were "elevator guide rail supports"?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> It goes a hell of a lot further towards proving they are elevator guide rail support steel than anythign you've ever produced in attempts to prove steel core columns.
> 
> The Twin towers had a concrete core.


of course, you LIE again
i have posted links to the actual plans
you just keep claiming they are digitally altered with no facts to back it up


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> please document you claims of "elevator guide rail support steel".
> 
> i keep asking where you get this information and you never produce any evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you cannot produce ANY independently verified evidence for steel core columns you don't deseve anything but a jail cell.
> 
> 
> As if you haven't seen this 50 times in your service to the perpetrators of mass murder, you will just have see the simple photo of BUTT PLATES on the ends of the elevator guide rail support steel again to KNOW they are not "core columns" because "core columns" require a 100% deep fillet weld on all 4 sides of the box column.  Welds like this shown on an "I" beam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are no butt plates. they are used to connect the steel beams to the steel core columns as shown here. the core columns were welded.
> 
> is that all you have? your entire concrete core claim is based on your false claim of butt plates and absolutely nothing to back up your claims that the steel core columns were "elevator guide rail supports"?
Click to expand...


agent, you know very well I have many images of concrete surrounding the core area.

This is the east wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area.






This image from a helicopter confirms it.






No it is not a floor.  It is toppling from vertical and there is no place for it to fall from as a floor.

You are defeated.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you cannot produce ANY independently verified evidence for steel core columns you don't deseve anything but a jail cell.
> 
> 
> As if you haven't seen this 50 times in your service to the perpetrators of mass murder, you will just have see the simple photo of BUTT PLATES on the ends of the elevator guide rail support steel again to KNOW they are not "core columns" because "core columns" require a 100% deep fillet weld on all 4 sides of the box column.  Welds like this shown on an "I" beam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no butt plates. they are used to connect the steel beams to the steel core columns as shown here. the core columns were welded.
> 
> is that all you have? your entire concrete core claim is based on your false claim of butt plates and absolutely nothing to back up your claims that the steel core columns were "elevator guide rail supports"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> agent, you know very well I have many images of concrete surrounding the core area.
> 
> This is the east wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> This image from a helicopter confirms it.
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not a floor.  It is toppling from vertical and there is no place for it to fall from as a floor.
> 
> You are defeated.
Click to expand...

you are fucking delusional


----------



## Fizz

there's no concrete core in any of your pictures. if that is concrete.... and its a big if.... it would be concrete floors because that was the only concrete in the building.

there was no concrete core.

these pictures prove it. you claim the outer most columns were attached to a concrete core.

there is no concrete core attached to these STEEL CORE COLUMNS that you claim are elevator guide rail supports. THERE ARENT EVEN ANY FUCKING ELEVATORS NEAR THEM!!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> there's no concrete core in any of your pictures. if that is concrete.... and its a big if.... it would be concrete floors because that was the only concrete in the building.
> 
> there was no concrete core.
> 
> these pictures prove it. you claim the outer most columns were attached to a concrete core.
> 
> there is no concrete core attached to these STEEL CORE COLUMNS that you claim are elevator guide rail supports. THERE ARENT EVEN ANY FUCKING ELEVATORS NEAR THEM!!!



You have a problem using images of buildings that are not the trade center.  The top one is not the Twin towers.  The other is too screwed up to tell what it is.






The steel core columns would be very visible in the core area on 9-11 and they are never seen so between that fact and all of the verified evidence, you lose.

Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## Fizz

both are of the world trade center. you cant admit it because it would prove your concrete core is a hoax.

so of course you say its not the WTC. but the rest of the world can look at the documentary here and see that it is.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xof1AjIVQY[/ame]


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> there's no concrete core in any of your pictures. if that is concrete.... and its a big if.... it would be concrete floors because that was the only concrete in the building.
> 
> there was no concrete core.
> 
> these pictures prove it. you claim the outer most columns were attached to a concrete core.
> 
> there is no concrete core attached to these STEEL CORE COLUMNS that you claim are elevator guide rail supports. THERE ARENT EVEN ANY FUCKING ELEVATORS NEAR THEM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a problem using images of buildings that are not the trade center.  The top one is not the Twin towers.  The other is too screwed up to tell what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The steel core columns would be very visible in the core area on 9-11 and they are never seen so between that fact and all of the verified evidence, you lose.
> 
> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
Click to expand...


In reality -- as has been repeatedly demonstrated to you -- your robotic reiteration of the entirely false claims do nothing to make them any less untrue.  

You are nothing more than a liar. 

 Robertson is  NOT "verified" by Oxford, and Oxford doesn't serve AT ALL to "verify" Domel who may SEEM to "describes a concrete core" BUT that apparent description is IN NO WAY "verified" by the alleged image of a "concrete core still standing" (which actually shows no evidence of a concrete core, naturally)  WTC 2 core, WHICH absolutely does not (and cannot) "verify"  the meaningless "image" which you falsely contend somehow "shows" the top of WTC 2 {concrete} core falling onto WTC 3 . . . . 

ETC.,  ETC.,  ETC.  You monotonous dishonest fuck.

Repeat your lies again and we end up in the same place, scumbag Troofer.  Your lies remain transparent and unpersuasive.


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Citing a Title from U.S. Code isn't proof of shit you fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the moron agent that posts such and doesn't follow the link is really dumb.
> 
> This proves that what the infiltrating perpetrators call "core columns" are really elevator guide rial support steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which explains why the core is completely empty on 9-11 in ALL PHOTOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your bullshit claims of "elevator guide rails" has never been proven
> you show photos of steel core columns and lie about what they are
Click to expand...



You're the dumb **** who reads a tutorial for your own phone on how to engage flight mode then turns around and says there is no flight mode.....you fuxxing sooper stoopid dummass.


----------



## Gamolon

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> please document you claims of "elevator guide rail support steel".
> 
> i keep asking where you get this information and you never produce any evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you cannot produce ANY independently verified evidence for steel core columns you don't deseve anything but a jail cell.
> 
> 
> As if you haven't seen this 50 times in your service to the perpetrators of mass murder, you will just have see the simple photo of BUTT PLATES on the ends of the elevator guide rail support steel again to KNOW they are not "core columns" because "core columns" require a 100% deep fillet weld on all 4 sides of the box column.  Welds like this shown on an "I" beam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT does NOT prove those are elevator guide rails, dipshit
Click to expand...


Chris, there are a couple of issues with you and your theory.

1. You have been proven to make huge mistakes with your photo analysis. Mistakes which you have admitted to time and time again

2. You make assumptions on many things based on your construction knowledge. Assumptions that have been proven to be incorrect

3. Your theory has changed directions more times than a fart in a windstorm

4. You have admitted to having a faulty memory and have blamed that faulty memory for mistakes in your theory.

The above all adds up you and your theory being a bunch of shit. Nobody hear believes a word you're saying as your claims are based solely on what you alone think to be true.

One thing you screwed up on majorly is the fact that you claim the grillages shown at the base of the columns was not sufficient for core columns.

That is proven to be incorrect by using this photo:





There were grillages used under ALL the columns. I grave miscalculation. That photo above also puts ALL columns inside your supposed concrete core. 

Care to debate chickenshit?


----------



## Gamolon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the moron agent that posts such and doesn't follow the link is really dumb.
> 
> This proves that what the infiltrating perpetrators call "core columns" are really elevator guide rial support steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which explains why the core is completely empty on 9-11 in ALL PHOTOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your bullshit claims of "elevator guide rails" has never been proven
> you show photos of steel core columns and lie about what they are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're the dumb **** who reads a tutorial for your own phone on how to engage flight mode then turns around and says there is no flight mode.....you fuxxing sooper stoopid dummass.
Click to expand...


Do you want to debate Chris' core or is this all you're capable of?


----------



## CurveLight

Gamolon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> your bullshit claims of "elevator guide rails" has never been proven
> you show photos of steel core columns and lie about what they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the dumb **** who reads a tutorial for your own phone on how to engage flight mode then turns around and says there is no flight mode.....you fuxxing sooper stoopid dummass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you want to debate Chris' core or is this all you're capable of?
Click to expand...


It's all you shitbags are worth.  You ignore facts you don't like and always look for distractions.  You guys have one purpose here and that is to make yourselves feel better about your own insecurities by saying everyone else is stoopid.  So in the midst of your ego trips it's fun to drop in and point out the hilarity of dumbasses who don't even know how to use their phone trying to assess others' posts.  Basically, you're dishonest parasites.


----------



## Gamolon

CurveLight said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the dumb **** who reads a tutorial for your own phone on how to engage flight mode then turns around and says there is no flight mode.....you fuxxing sooper stoopid dummass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to debate Chris' core or is this all you're capable of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all you shitbags are worth.  You ignore facts you don't like and always look for distractions.  You guys have one purpose here and that is to make yourselves feel better about your own insecurities by saying everyone else is stoopid.  So in the midst of your ego trips it's fun to drop in and point out the hilarity of dumbasses who don't even know how to use their phone trying to assess others' posts.  Basically, you're dishonest parasites.
Click to expand...


Obviously that IS all you're capable of.


----------



## CurveLight

Gamolon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to debate Chris' core or is this all you're capable of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all you shitbags are worth.  You ignore facts you don't like and always look for distractions.  You guys have one purpose here and that is to make yourselves feel better about your own insecurities by saying everyone else is stoopid.  So in the midst of your ego trips it's fun to drop in and point out the hilarity of dumbasses who don't even know how to use their phone trying to assess others' posts.  Basically, you're dishonest parasites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously that IS all you're capable of.
Click to expand...


Didn't I have to school you about all the oral testimonies that were kept from the public for 4 years after 9E?  Yes.  I believe I did.    See ya fukwad.


----------



## Fizz

CurveLight said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all you shitbags are worth.  You ignore facts you don't like and always look for distractions.  You guys have one purpose here and that is to make yourselves feel better about your own insecurities by saying everyone else is stoopid.  So in the midst of your ego trips it's fun to drop in and point out the hilarity of dumbasses who don't even know how to use their phone trying to assess others' posts.  Basically, you're dishonest parasites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously that IS all you're capable of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't I have to school you about all the oral testimonies that were kept from the public for 4 years after 9E?  Yes.  I believe I did.    See ya fukwad.
Click to expand...


was this before or after you you claimed airplane mode is HARDWIRED into phones?


----------



## Gamolon

CurveLight said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all you shitbags are worth.  You ignore facts you don't like and always look for distractions.  You guys have one purpose here and that is to make yourselves feel better about your own insecurities by saying everyone else is stoopid.  So in the midst of your ego trips it's fun to drop in and point out the hilarity of dumbasses who don't even know how to use their phone trying to assess others' posts.  Basically, you're dishonest parasites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously that IS all you're capable of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't I have to school you about all the oral testimonies that were kept from the public for 4 years after 9E?  Yes.  I believe I did.    See ya fukwad.
Click to expand...




Rigggghhhhttttt.


----------



## slackjawed

CurveLight said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all you shitbags are worth.  You ignore facts you don't like and always look for distractions.  You guys have one purpose here and that is to make yourselves feel better about your own insecurities by saying everyone else is stoopid.  So in the midst of your ego trips it's fun to drop in and point out the hilarity of dumbasses who don't even know how to use their phone trying to assess others' posts.  Basically, you're dishonest parasites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously that IS all you're capable of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't I have to school you about all the oral testimonies that were kept from the public for 4 years after 9E?  Yes.  I believe I did.    See ya fukwad.
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the moron agent that posts such and doesn't follow the link is really dumb.
> 
> This proves that what the infiltrating perpetrators call "core columns" are really elevator guide rial support steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which explains why the core is completely empty on 9-11 in ALL PHOTOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your bullshit claims of "elevator guide rails" has never been proven
> you show photos of steel core columns and lie about what they are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're the dumb **** who reads a tutorial for your own phone on how to engage flight mode then turns around and says there is no flight mode.....you fuxxing sooper stoopid dummass.
Click to expand...


I can believe gumjob would do that.

The fact of the photoshopping it did at BFN made it vary clear that some sensitive parts were in a vice with one of the perps twisting the handle making the agent perform such deceptive, desparate acts.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2073715-post4280.html

It is quite hard to believe the agent went through all that deception thinking that an attempt to prove WTC 1 had elevators opening directly on the lobby was going to make up for the fact that *there has not been one image of the supposed steel core columns of either Tower posted in 7 years*

The photos of 9-11 are very much in public control, from public origin.  If there were steel core columns, there would be an image of them as the Towers come apart for cameras.

This is a big test of the "dumbing down" and this agent is a leading edge of testing, "how dumb" the public might be.  Of how much the public might let these morons get away with and their sick, murderous masters.

Six years these assholes have been stalking me with the information I have which is independently verified trying to make it go away.

The "pioneer" agents of disinformation.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> It is quite hard to believe the agent went through all that deception thinking that an attempt to prove WTC 1 had elevators opening directly on the lobby



Sorry to burst your fantasy bubble Chris, but the elevators opening up into the lobby of WTC1 is FACT. 

This KILLS your theory period.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite hard to believe the agent went through all that deception thinking that an attempt to prove WTC 1 had elevators opening directly on the lobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to burst your fantasy bubble Chris, but the elevators opening up into the lobby of WTC1 is FACT.
> 
> This KILLS your theory period.
Click to expand...


Wrong.

This image you photoshopped and posted that shows the footbridge *through* the perimeter columns kills your position as a truth seeker.






You photshopped that image because you have no evidence for steel core columns from independently verified sources.  All of you sources are from FEMA in support of FEMA.  Or the *misleaders* positioned by the post 9-11 psyops supporting FEMA with misrepresented images of elevator guide rail support steel.

You work to deceive and mislead.

WTC 2 did have elevators opening into the lobby, but that was with a radically re designed concrete core.  This image, which you try to misrepresent, proves the towers had a totally different hallway scheme.






Your refusal to recognize that is for the purpose of asserting they were identical and both had elevators opening to the lobby.  Such a position cannot be supported but other images of the towers support that WTC 2 had twice as many hallways as WTC 1.

If this is not true, your next post will have an image from 9-11 clearly showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area.  This image from clearly shows the core area was empty.   It also show rebar of the north and perhaps west concrete core wall silhouetted against the sky.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> WTC 2 did have elevators opening into the lobby, but that was with a radically re designed concrete core.



proof of the radically redesigned concrete core please.

or are you talking out of your ass and making shit up again?


----------



## Christophera

I just posted an image showing WTC 2 with twice as many hallways.  It was redesigned .  .  . obviously.

Proof of steel core columns inthe core are on 9-11 please .  .  . agent.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I just posted an image showing WTC 2 with twice as many hallways.  It was redesigned .  .  . obviously.
> 
> Proof of steel core columns inthe core are on 9-11 please .  .  . agent.








There you go. The column on the right is INSIDE your core. Still standing. I proved you wrong.

Again.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I just posted an image showing WTC 2 with twice as many hallways.  It was redesigned .  .  . obviously.
> 
> Proof of steel core columns inthe core are on 9-11 please .  .  . agent.



You have been shown that your photo analysis sucks. It's been shown to be incorrect on many levels. Why should this photo be any different? Have any proof to back this up?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I just posted an image showing WTC 2 with twice as many hallways.  It was redesigned .  .  . obviously.



no jackass. one tower had hallways oriented east to west and the other tower north to south!! 

is that all you have to support your "radically redesigned" statement? i guess we jsut caught you talking out of your ass again and simply making shit up.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted an image showing WTC 2 with twice as many hallways.  It was redesigned .  .  . obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no jackass. one tower had hallways oriented east to west and the other tower north to south!!
> 
> is that all you have to support your "radically redesigned" statement? i guess we jsut caught you talking out of your ass again and simply making shit up.
Click to expand...


"Radically redesigned" does not mean rotated 90 degrees.

the fact we are looking at the WTC 2 narrow end and the WTC 1 wide side, and we see 2 hallways in the *narrow side of WTC 2* is RADICAL.

This image shows the WTC 2 hallways in a way that cannot be mistaken for WTC 1.  Narrow blue lines are the edges of the openings on the north face.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted an image showing WTC 2 with twice as many hallways.  It was redesigned .  .  . obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no jackass. one tower had hallways oriented east to west and the other tower north to south!!
> 
> is that all you have to support your "radically redesigned" statement? i guess we jsut caught you talking out of your ass again and simply making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Radically redesigned" does not mean rotated 90 degrees.
> 
> the fact we are looking at the WTC 2 narrow end and the WTC 1 wide side, and we see 2 hallways in the *narrow side of WTC 2* is RADICAL.
> 
> This image shows the WTC 2 hallways in a way that cannot be mistaken for WTC 1.  Narrow blue lines are the edges of the openings on the north face.
Click to expand...


Another fuck up.

The horizontal distance between the red lines is GREATER that the horizontal distance of the right face of the tower in that photo. The tower face was 208'. The core face was much smaller.





You just stated a geometric impossibility!!!!!!!

You just screwed up again!!!!


----------



## Christophera

Sorry, your effort to conceal the core deception fail.

The nember of openings showing light through the core and their locations prove that the core of WTC had more hallways that did WTC 1.

Thes images are inadequate for dimensional comparisons.

Please explain why you have not posted an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 yet.  Such evidence is years overdue.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I just posted an image showing WTC 2 with twice as many hallways.  It was redesigned .  .  . obviously.
> 
> Proof of steel core columns inthe core are on 9-11 please .  .  . agent.


what your photo proves is no concrete core, dipshit
and, the cores were not "radically different"
they were PERPENDICULAR to each-other


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Sorry, your effort to conceal the core deception fail.
> 
> The nember of openings showing light through the core and their locations prove that the core of WTC had more hallways that did WTC 1.
> 
> Thes images are inadequate for dimensional comparisons.
> 
> Please explain why you have not posted an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 yet.  Such evidence is years overdue.


you keep being proven wrong, yet you persist in your stupidity


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, your effort to conceal the core deception fail.
> 
> The nember of openings showing light through the core and their locations prove that the core of WTC had more hallways that did WTC 1.
> 
> Thes images are inadequate for dimensional comparisons.
> 
> Please explain why you have not posted an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 yet.  Such evidence is years overdue.
> 
> 
> 
> you keep being proven wrong, yet you persist in your stupidity
Click to expand...


Agents serving the interests of the infiltrators of the US government, the perpetrators of mass murder by secret methods are sooooo predictable in their "psyops" teamwork.

*You can only prove that you are an agent working against the US Constitution and for secret methods of mass murder.*

I persist in presenting independently verified evidence and this is what it looks like.

_ Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, your effort to conceal the core deception fail.
> 
> The nember of openings showing light through the core and their locations prove that the core of WTC had more hallways that did WTC 1.
> 
> Thes images are inadequate for dimensional comparisons.
> 
> Please explain why you have not posted an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 yet.  Such evidence is years overdue.
> 
> 
> 
> you keep being proven wrong, yet you persist in your stupidity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agents serving the interests of the infiltrators of the US government, the perpetrators of mass murder by secret methods are sooooo predictable in their "psyops" teamwork.
> 
> *You can only prove that you are an agent working against the US Constitution and for secret methods of mass murder.*
> 
> I persist in presenting independently verified evidence and this is what it looks like.
> 
> _ <removed already proven LIES>_
Click to expand...

yeah, cause only people that are agents think you are a fucking moronic dipshit


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, your effort to conceal the core deception fail.
> 
> The nember of openings showing light through the core and their locations prove that the core of WTC had more hallways that did WTC 1.
> 
> Thes images are inadequate for dimensional comparisons.
> 
> Please explain why you have not posted an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 yet.  Such evidence is years overdue.
> 
> 
> 
> you keep being proven wrong, yet you persist in your stupidity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agents serving the interests of the infiltrators of the US government, the perpetrators of mass murder by secret methods are sooooo predictable in their "psyops" teamwork.
> 
> *You can only prove that you are an agent working against the US Constitution and for secret methods of mass murder.*
Click to expand...


We know who you are....and we are coming for you very soon.  We have implanted a RFD somewhere on your person unbeknownst to you.  We know your every move now.  It's only a matter of time now until we have completed our dossier on you and decided your fate...


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted an image showing WTC 2 with twice as many hallways.  It was redesigned .  .  . obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no jackass. one tower had hallways oriented east to west and the other tower north to south!!
> 
> is that all you have to support your "radically redesigned" statement? i guess we jsut caught you talking out of your ass again and simply making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Radically redesigned" does not mean rotated 90 degrees.
> 
> the fact we are looking at the WTC 2 narrow end and the WTC 1 wide side, and we see 2 hallways in the *narrow side of WTC 2* is RADICAL.
> 
> This image shows the WTC 2 hallways in a way that cannot be mistaken for WTC 1.  Narrow blue lines are the edges of the openings on the north face.
Click to expand...


jesus christ, you are a dumbass moron. the world trade center towers are back lit in this photo. the concrete core (that doesnt exist) needs to have light shine on it in order to reflect light back out. your stupid, incoherent quality of light claim is complete bullshit. you photo just proved there is no concrete core.

now instead of addressing that fact just call everyone an agent, like you usually do, and ignore that you just got caught pulling another fucking story out of your ass again.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> no jackass. one tower had hallways oriented east to west and the other tower north to south!!
> 
> is that all you have to support your "radically redesigned" statement? i guess we jsut caught you talking out of your ass again and simply making shit up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Radically redesigned" does not mean rotated 90 degrees.
> 
> the fact we are looking at the WTC 2 narrow end and the WTC 1 wide side, and we see 2 hallways in the *narrow side of WTC 2* is RADICAL.
> 
> This image shows the WTC 2 hallways in a way that cannot be mistaken for WTC 1.  Narrow blue lines are the edges of the openings on the north face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jesus christ, you are a dumbass moron. the world trade center towers are back lit in this photo. the concrete core (that doesnt exist) needs to have light shine on it in order to reflect light back out. your stupid, incoherent quality of light claim is complete bullshit. you photo just proved there is no concrete core.
> 
> now instead of addressing that fact just call everyone an agent, like you usually do, and ignore that you just got caught pulling another fucking story out of your ass again.
Click to expand...

yup, we are all agents working against poor widdle christoFEARa


----------



## Christophera

You misrepresent your opposition.  You are working against the rights and freedoms of Americans, agains the US Constitution and lawful government.

When you fail to recognize violations of law keeping the true structure of the Twins secret, you prove that.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> You misrepresent your opposition.  You are working against the rights and freedoms of Americans, agains the US Constitution and lawful government.
> 
> When you fail to recognize violations of law keeping the true structure of the Twins secret, you prove that.



You misssssssssssssrepresent your oppossssssssssssition.  You are working againssssssssssssst the rightsssssssssssss and freedomssssssssssssss of Americanssssssssssssssss, againsssssssssssssssss the USsssssssssssssss Conssssssssssssssssstitution and lawful government.

When you fail to recognize violations of law keeping the true structure of the Twinssssssssssssssssssssss




I always envision a snake when he does this,


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You misrepresent your opposition.  You are working against the rights and freedoms of Americans, agains the US Constitution and lawful government.
> 
> When you fail to recognize violations of law keeping the true structure of the Twins secret, you prove that.



where is your proof that anything in these files has anything to do with a concrete core?

once again, you are just making shit up and talking out of your ass.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Christophera said:


> You misrepresent your opposition.  You are working against the rights and freedoms of Americans, agains the US Constitution and lawful government.
> 
> When you fail to recognize violations of law keeping the true structure of the Twins secret, you prove that.



You are powerless to stop us....we have had you under surveilance for nearly a year.  When you saw that car and wondered why "they" were looking at you....it was us.  Your time is nearly up...as soon as you fill out your census form all of the pieces will be in place for us to "remove" any trace of your existence.  You are so easy to track when you are on line.


----------



## DiveCon

PatekPhilippe said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You misrepresent your opposition.  You are working against the rights and freedoms of Americans, agains the US Constitution and lawful government.
> 
> When you fail to recognize violations of law keeping the true structure of the Twins secret, you prove that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are powerless to stop us....we have had you under surveilance for nearly a year.  When you saw that car and wondered why "they" were looking at you....it was us.  Your time is nearly up...as soon as you fill out your census form all of the pieces will be in place for us to "remove" any trace of your existence.  You are so easy to track when you are on line.
Click to expand...

we were winking at him hypnotically


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You misrepresent your opposition.  You are working against the rights and freedoms of Americans, agains the US Constitution and lawful government.
> 
> When you fail to recognize violations of law keeping the true structure of the Twins secret, you prove that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are powerless to stop us....we have had you under surveilance for nearly a year.  When you saw that car and wondered why "they" were looking at you....it was us.  Your time is nearly up...as soon as you fill out your census form all of the pieces will be in place for us to "remove" any trace of your existence.  You are so easy to track when you are on line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we were winking at him hypnotically
Click to expand...


careful, he'll send you his car repair bill........


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Christophera said:


> You misrepresent your opposition.  You are working against the rights and freedoms of Americans, agains the US Constitution and lawful government.
> 
> When you fail to recognize violations of law keeping the true structure of the Twins secret, you prove that.



We have the latest technology and we monitor your every move....when we unveil this silent helicopter to you outside your window....you will know your time is getting short....


----------



## DiveCon

PatekPhilippe said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You misrepresent your opposition.  You are working against the rights and freedoms of Americans, agains the US Constitution and lawful government.
> 
> When you fail to recognize violations of law keeping the true structure of the Twins secret, you prove that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have the latest technology and we monitor your every move....when we unveil this silent helicopter to you outside your window....you will know your time is getting short....
Click to expand...

you left out the mind control antenna


----------



## slackjawed




----------



## PatekPhilippe

DiveCon said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You misrepresent your opposition.  You are working against the rights and freedoms of Americans, agains the US Constitution and lawful government.
> 
> When you fail to recognize violations of law keeping the true structure of the Twins secret, you prove that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have the latest technology and we monitor your every move....when we unveil this silent helicopter to you outside your window....you will know your time is getting short....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you left out the mind control antenna
Click to expand...


Oh really???....we agents have thought of everything....you didn't think that was just a little water vapor did you?





Chemtrail Alert!!


----------



## DiveCon

PatekPhilippe said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have the latest technology and we monitor your every move....when we unveil this silent helicopter to you outside your window....you will know your time is getting short....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you left out the mind control antenna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really???....we agents have thought of everything....you didn't think that was just a little water vapor did you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chemtrail Alert!!
Click to expand...

thats different
thats the chemical agents
i'm talking about the electronic ones that make them change their minds


----------



## PatekPhilippe

DiveCon said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you left out the mind control antenna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really???....we agents have thought of everything....you didn't think that was just a little water vapor did you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chemtrail Alert!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats different
> thats the chemical agents
> i'm talking about the electronic ones that make them change their minds
Click to expand...


We have run into problems in this area due to enemy countermeasures....here we have a recent surveillance photo of christophera employing a radical new technology....truly mindboggling....


----------



## DiveCon

PatekPhilippe said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really???....we agents have thought of everything....you didn't think that was just a little water vapor did you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chemtrail Alert!!
> 
> 
> 
> thats different
> thats the chemical agents
> i'm talking about the electronic ones that make them change their minds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have run into problems in this area due to enemy countermeasures....here we have a recent surveillance photo of christophera employing a radical new technology....truly mindboggling....
Click to expand...

ah, thanks for the update

Romans love birdbaths


----------



## Christophera

PatekPhilippe said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You misrepresent your opposition.  You are working against the rights and freedoms of Americans, agains the US Constitution and lawful government.
> 
> When you fail to recognize violations of law keeping the true structure of the Twins secret, you prove that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are powerless to stop us....we have had you under surveilance for nearly a year.  When you saw that car and wondered why "they" were looking at you....it was us.
Click to expand...


Xtra full of excrement.

Your signature indicates you will work against the Constitution of the United States of America, unless the "country" is always working parallel to the Constitution.  You have the choice now to know what is "right".

"My Country, May She always be right, but My Country, right or wrong."
Steven Decatur


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You misrepresent your opposition.  You are working against the rights and freedoms of Americans, agains the US Constitution and lawful government.
> 
> When you fail to recognize violations of law keeping the true structure of the Twins secret, you prove that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are powerless to stop us....we have had you under surveilance for nearly a year.  When you saw that car and wondered why "they" were looking at you....it was us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Xtra full of excrement.
> 
> Your signature indicates you will work against the Constitution of the United States of America, unless the "country" is always working parallel to the Constitution.  You have the choice now to know what is "right".
> 
> "My Country, May She always be right, but My Country, right or wrong."
> Steven Decatur
Click to expand...


So take that look out of here, it doesn't fit you.
Because it's happened doesn't mean you've been discarded.
Pull up your head off the floor, come up screaming.
Cry out for everything you ever might have wanted.
I thought that pain and truth were things that really mattered
But you can't stay here with every single hope you had shattered.

I'm not expecting to grow flowers in the desert,
But I can live and breathe and see the sun in wintertime..

in a big country, dreams stay with you,
Like a lover's voice, fires the mountainside..
Stay alive..

--Big Country - Big Country


----------



## Liability

Psychotic drooling tools like ChristoFEARa must truly LOATHE the United States of America to not only believe but propagandize their hideously deformed belief that high ranking officials OF the government of the United States were themselves responsible for the 9/11/2001 atrocities.

They must cringe whenever they get a piece of Federal Mail (like a Census form or a notice of any kind from the IRS).

It must be dreadful to live in a country one loathes so very much.  Scumbags, like ChristoFEARa, live in the rancid stench of the stink of their own sweaty fear.  Fear rules them -- entirely.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104901-post1.html


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Psychotic drooling tools like ChristoFEARa must truly LOATHE the United States of America to not only believe but propagandize their hideously deformed belief that high ranking officials OF the government of the United States were themselves responsible for the 9/11/2001 atrocities.
> 
> They must cringe whenever they get a piece of Federal Mail (like a Census form or a notice of any kind from the IRS).
> 
> It must be dreadful to live in a country one loathes so very much.  Scumbags, like ChristoFEARa, live in the rancid stench of the stink of their own sweaty fear.  Fear rules them -- entirely.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104901-post1.html



High rank means nothing next to the principles of the republic traitor.  The Constitution is something you have not mentioned, meaning that POWER is all you respect.

Your crude ugliness will consume you.

No fear here traitor.  Just knowledge that the principles of the republic WILL protect and benefit my children and all future generations.


----------



## elvis




----------



## Christophera

What?  Is this some kind of warrior worship thing?

The principles of the republic are eternal human values enabling our evolution.  What does you figurehead provide?

We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defence, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> What?  Is this some kind of warrior worship thing?
> 
> The principles of the republic are eternal human values enabling our evolution.  What does you figurehead provide?
> 
> We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defence, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.


you dont know who that is???


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Please explain why you have not posted an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 yet.  Such evidence is years overdue.



I have. You just ignore it.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No fear here traitor.  Just knowledge that the principles of the republic WILL protect and benefit my children and all future generations.



you have a lot of nerve talking about protecting children after you skipped out on your kids and didnt pay child support for over a decade.

you are scum.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?  Is this some kind of warrior worship thing?
> 
> The principles of the republic are eternal human values enabling our evolution.  What does you figurehead provide?
> 
> We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defence, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.
> 
> 
> 
> you dont know who that is???
Click to expand...


Yes I do.  There are tricky ways to interpret it, but what is says defines who it is.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No fear here traitor.  Just knowledge that the principles of the republic WILL protect and benefit my children and all future generations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have a lot of nerve talking about protecting children after you skipped out on your kids and didnt pay child support for over a decade.
> 
> you are scum.
Click to expand...


In efforts to protect my children, myself and all children I subpoenaed arrerst and booking records that would prove over 1,000 insanity actions were absent from the court record.

The county sheriffs appearance was *interfered* with by the county council in order to evade accountability and lawful performance.






*Court records are the most important records a society can keep.*

But the infiltrating perpetrators would not want you to acknowledge that.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No fear here traitor.  Just knowledge that the principles of the republic WILL protect and benefit my children and all future generations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have a lot of nerve talking about protecting children after you skipped out on your kids and didnt pay child support for over a decade.
> 
> you are scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In efforts to protect my children, myself and all children I subpoenaed arrerst and booking records that would prove over 1,000 insanity actions were absent from the court record.
> 
> The county sheriffs appearance was *interfered* with by the county council in order to evade accountability and lawful performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Court records are the most important records a society can keep.*
> 
> But the infiltrating perpetrators would not want you to acknowledge that.
Click to expand...


As your case agent, when I became aware of your request I specifically had the records removed from the Santa Barbara Court Archives, then had them secreted away in an underground vault in Utah.  You see?  You cannot escape.  You must surrender before it's too late.


----------



## Fizz

only a fucking moron would claim he didnt pay child support because of arrest records in 1876.

you sir, are that moron.


----------



## Christophera

When the county of santa barbara failed to appear they subjected the world to unconscious terror.

Accordingly, nobody knows WTF is happening and you don't want them to know.  You serve that terror.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> When the county of santa barbara failed to appear they subjected the world to unconscious terror.
> 
> Accordingly, nobody knows WTF is happening and you don't want them to know.  You serve that terror.



HAHAHAHahahahahaha!!!

only YOU know what is happening? the rest of us are all secret agents?

dude, if that isnt a sign of mental illness then nothing is. think about that for a second. get help.

by the way, you didnt pay child support for a decade BEFORE santa barbara failed to appear. (of course evidence needs to be relevant and your wasnt. thats why they didnt appear but that doesnt matter).


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the county of santa barbara failed to appear they subjected the world to unconscious terror.
> 
> Accordingly, nobody knows WTF is happening and you don't want them to know.  You serve that terror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHahahahahaha!!!
> 
> only YOU know what is happening? *the rest of us are all secret agents*?
> 
> dude, if that isnt a sign of mental illness then nothing is. think about that for a second. get help.
> 
> by the way, you didnt pay child support for a decade BEFORE santa barbara failed to appear. (of course evidence needs to be relevant and your wasnt. thats why they didnt appear but that doesnt matter).
Click to expand...


Yes...the rest of us are all secret agent men.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utyDw4rvli8]YouTube - DEVO - secret agent man[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

PatekPhilippe said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the county of santa barbara failed to appear they subjected the world to unconscious terror.
> 
> Accordingly, nobody knows WTF is happening and you don't want them to know.  You serve that terror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHahahahahaha!!!
> 
> only YOU know what is happening? *the rest of us are all secret agents*?
> 
> dude, if that isnt a sign of mental illness then nothing is. think about that for a second. get help.
> 
> by the way, you didnt pay child support for a decade BEFORE santa barbara failed to appear. (of course evidence needs to be relevant and your wasnt. thats why they didnt appear but that doesnt matter).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...the rest of us are all secret agent men.
Click to expand...


You misrepresent your status and what I identify you as.

*Agents supporting treason and secret methods of mass murder.*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You misrepresent your status and what I identify you as.
> 
> *Agents supporting treason and secret methods of mass murder.*



there no agents and there is no treason. its you saying stupid shit and everyone else telling you how fucking stupid you are.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You misrepresent your status and what I identify you as.
> 
> *Agents supporting treason and secret methods of mass murder.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there no agents and there is no treason. its you saying stupid shit and everyone else telling you how fucking stupid you are.
Click to expand...


That is EXACTLY what the infiltrating perpetrators of secret methods of mass murder would want their agents to say.  What a coincidence.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You misrepresent your status and what I identify you as.
> 
> *Agents supporting treason and secret methods of mass murder.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there no agents and there is no treason. its you saying stupid shit and everyone else telling you how fucking stupid you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is EXACTLY what the infiltrating perpetrators of secret methods of mass murder would want their agents to say.  What a coincidence.
Click to expand...


the secret agents only exist in your imagination and the concrete core only exists in your imagination.

now THATS a coincidence!!


----------



## Christophera

You insist on misrepresenting my assertions exactly as the perpetrators of mass murder would want in keeping their secret methods of killing secret.

Agents are soooooo predictable.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psychotic drooling tools like ChristoFEARa must truly LOATHE the United States of America to not only believe but propagandize their hideously deformed belief that high ranking officials OF the government of the United States were themselves responsible for the 9/11/2001 atrocities.
> 
> They must cringe whenever they get a piece of Federal Mail (like a Census form or a notice of any kind from the IRS).
> 
> It must be dreadful to live in a country one loathes so very much.  Scumbags, like ChristoFEARa, live in the rancid stench of the stink of their own sweaty fear.  Fear rules them -- entirely.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104901-post1.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High rank means nothing next to the principles of the republic traitor.  The Constitution is something you have not mentioned, meaning that POWER is all you respect.
> 
> Your crude ugliness will consume you.
> 
> No fear here traitor.  Just knowledge that the principles of the republic WILL protect and benefit my children and all future generations.
Click to expand...


You treasonous filth have no right to call anybody a traitor, scumbag.

I never said, intimated or suggested that high rank compares to the principles of our Republic, you fucking moron.

The Constitution is something I respect and I invoke it on numerous occasions, you degenerate scumbag lying Troofer asswipe.   But I invoke it when it is properly part of the discussion.  YOUR retarded and utterly paranoid delusions and unprincipled baseless accusations do not raise an issue of Constitutionality, shitbreath.

You live in fear.  You WALLOW in fear.  You so loathe and detest our Republic that you are willing -- for no valid reason -- to besmirch the names and reputations of elected officials whom you KNOW cannot sue your maggoty diseased ass for defamation.   You pussy.

You hide under your bed at night in FEAR that the government will "get you."  ChristoFEARa, you are a coward and a liar.  You won't even support your own flesh and blood.  Scumbag fuckface retard pussy Troofer.  You are utterly worthless as a human being.  In fact, the only good thing about you is that you have NO ability at all to persuade anybody of anything.  

The terrorists took down the Twin Towers and crashed that plane in PA and crashed one of the other jets into the Pentagon, you vile rodent shit.  And every fucking time you and your scumbag dishonest shit-sucking bastard brothers in the Troofer movement faslely claim that members of the Bush Administration did it, you are giving aid to the actual enemy, you treasonous rat.


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psychotic drooling tools like ChristoFEARa must truly LOATHE the United States of America to not only believe but propagandize their hideously deformed belief that high ranking officials OF the government of the United States were themselves responsible for the 9/11/2001 atrocities.
> 
> They must cringe whenever they get a piece of Federal Mail (like a Census form or a notice of any kind from the IRS).
> 
> It must be dreadful to live in a country one loathes so very much.  Scumbags, like ChristoFEARa, live in the rancid stench of the stink of their own sweaty fear.  Fear rules them -- entirely.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104901-post1.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High rank means nothing next to the principles of the republic traitor.  The Constitution is something you have not mentioned, meaning that POWER is all you respect.
> 
> Your crude ugliness will consume you.
> 
> No fear here traitor.  Just knowledge that the principles of the republic WILL protect and benefit my children and all future generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You treasonous filth have no right to call anybody a traitor, scumbag.
Click to expand...


When you failed to recognize the public right to have public records, and the violations of law committed in depriving them, you placed yourself with the traitors.  The powerful infiltrators of the US government would approve of your position.

guiliani took the WTC documents and the courts protect their hiding.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> High rank means nothing next to the principles of the republic traitor.  The Constitution is something you have not mentioned, meaning that POWER is all you respect.
> 
> Your crude ugliness will consume you.
> 
> No fear here traitor.  Just knowledge that the principles of the republic WILL protect and benefit my children and all future generations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You treasonous filth have no right to call anybody a traitor, scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you failed to recognize the public right to have public records, and the violations of law committed in depriving them, you placed yourself with the traitors.  The powerful infiltrators of the US government would approve of your position.
> 
> guiliani took the WTC documents and the courts protect their hiding.
Click to expand...

you fail to be rational
you are a delusional dipshit


----------



## Christophera

I've been told that the issue of the FEMA deception is well presented in the disclosure presented to a US district court judge.  This came from retired attorneys and scientists, so perhaps the maxim is true, that *the reverse of what agents say is often closer to the truth.*


Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I've been told that the issue of the FEMA deception is well presented in the disclosure presented to a US district court judge.  This came from retired attorneys and scientists, so perhaps the maxim is true, that *the reverse of what agents say is often closer to the truth.*
> 
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


when's the court date?


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told that the issue of the FEMA deception is well presented in the disclosure presented to a US district court judge.  This came from retired attorneys and scientists, so perhaps the maxim is true, that *the reverse of what agents say is often closer to the truth.*
> 
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> 
> 
> when's the court date?
Click to expand...


You told us you would let us know, I will drive out there to observe.


If you try to hide the date from me, I am going to find a real sleazy lawyer and issue forth a lawsuit against you chrissy for violating my right to be an impartial witness in a public court.


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told that the issue of the FEMA deception is well presented in the disclosure presented to a US district court judge.  This came from retired attorneys and scientists, so perhaps the maxim is true, that *the reverse of what agents say is often closer to the truth.*
> 
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> 
> 
> when's the court date?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You told us you would let us know, I will drive out there to observe.
> 
> 
> If you try to hide the date from me, I am going to find a real sleazy lawyer and issue forth a lawsuit against you chrissy for violating my right to be an impartial witness in a public court.
Click to expand...

yeah, someone needs to be there so they can report back that he was locked up in protective custody for psychiatric evaluation


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I've been told that the issue of the FEMA deception is well presented in the disclosure presented to a US district court judge.  *This came from retired attorneys and scientists,* so perhaps the maxim is true, that the reverse of what agents say is often closer to the truth.
> 
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382



yeah right. its not like you have already been proven to just make shit up!!


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told that the issue of the FEMA deception is well presented in the disclosure presented to a US district court judge.  This came from retired attorneys and scientists, so perhaps the maxim is true, that *the reverse of what agents say is often closer to the truth.*
> 
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> 
> 
> when's the court date?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You told us you would let us know, I will drive out there to observe.
> 
> 
> If you try to hide the date from me, I am going to find a real sleazy lawyer and issue forth a lawsuit against you chrissy for violating my right to be an impartial witness in a public court.
Click to expand...


That's a lie.  I told you what I'm going to tell you again.

Some agents are particularly stupid it appears.

_TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._​
Do you see anything in there about a court date?

We have simply "disclosed" and made "known".  The rest is up to them.  What you will hear is news of arrests.  Then again, they might not publicize that so they can round up all the treasonous agents.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> High rank means nothing next to the principles of the republic traitor.  The Constitution is something you have not mentioned, meaning that POWER is all you respect.
> 
> Your crude ugliness will consume you.
> 
> No fear here traitor.  Just knowledge that the principles of the republic WILL protect and benefit my children and all future generations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You treasonous filth have no right to call anybody a traitor, scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you failed to recognize the public right to have public records, and the violations of law committed in depriving them, you placed yourself with the traitors.  The powerful infiltrators of the US government would approve of your position.
> 
> guiliani took the WTC documents and the courts protect their hiding.
Click to expand...


If you are not on drugs, that could be part of the problem.  You need psychiatric help and heavy medication, you fucking paranoid imbecile.  When the hell did I ever maintain that the public doesn't have a right to public records you freakish lying crap-stain?  You just SAID it, you compulsive liar  but you could never back it up, fucktard.  You fucking scumbag lying Troofers are so constantly and overtly hostile to truth, you can't even grasp that your lies are now fully expected.  You have no cred whatso-fucking-ever, shitbreath.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> when's the court date?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You told us you would let us know, I will drive out there to observe.
> 
> 
> If you try to hide the date from me, I am going to find a real sleazy lawyer and issue forth a lawsuit against you chrissy for violating my right to be an impartial witness in a public court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie.  I told you what I'm going to tell you again.
> 
> Some agents are particularly stupid it appears.
> 
> _TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._​
> Do you see anything in there about a court date?
> 
> We have simply "disclosed" and made "known".  The rest is up to them.  What you will hear is news of arrests.  Then again, they might not publicize that so they can round up all the treasonous agents.
Click to expand...

the only one that will be arrested is YOU
LOL


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> You treasonous filth have no right to call anybody a traitor, scumbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you failed to recognize the public right to have public records, and the violations of law committed in depriving them, you placed yourself with the traitors.  The powerful infiltrators of the US government would approve of your position.
> 
> guiliani took the WTC documents and the courts protect their hiding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the hell did I ever maintain that the public doesn't have a right to public records?
Click to expand...


You've been failing to recognize the violations of law depriving the public of public records.  That is very much the same as saying the public doesn't have a right to public records.

Of course the perps would not want you to recognize that.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> I've been told that the issue of the FEMA deception is well presented in the disclosure presented to a US district court judge.  This came from retired attorneys and scientists, so perhaps the maxim is true, that *the reverse of what agents say is often closer to the truth.*
> 
> * * * *



LOL!

They were obviously just humoring you, you fucking psychotic imbecile.

Nothing in that miasma you cobbled together is "well presented."  

I already told you: it's fucking *incoherent*.  

It's like that time the crazy woman kept coming to the District Attorney's Office to report that people were beaming disturbing images into her mind.  She was serious.  Crazy as a loon: crazy as a ChristoFEARa, but serious.  

My friend kept gently dismissing her rambling, incoherent, paranoid claims and sending her on her way.  But she kept finding her way back.  Finally, because my friend had actual work to do, one day he got inspired and told her that as much as he'd like to "help" her, his hands were tied.  She demanded to know why.  He said to her (straight faced):  "Ma'am, you have reported that whoever is doing this to you is beaming the images into your mind.  Clearly, this is a matter for the Federal Communications Commission."  

She bought it.    JUST like YOU, you poor hopelessly deluded crazy man, "bought it" when your retired lawyer acquaintance(s) and "scientist" friend(s) humored YOU!


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you failed to recognize the public right to have public records, and the violations of law committed in depriving them, you placed yourself with the traitors.  The powerful infiltrators of the US government would approve of your position.
> 
> guiliani took the WTC documents and the courts protect their hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the hell did I ever maintain that the public doesn't have a right to public records?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been failing to recognize the violations of law depriving the public of public records.  That is very much the same as saying the public doesn't have a right to public records.
> 
> Of course the perps would not want you to recognize that.
Click to expand...


No you complete retard.  *YOU have persistently failed to recognize* that the ACLU making a fucking "claim" is not at all the same thing as anybody at any time, anywhere, ever having actually DONE whatever the ACLU is "claiming" was done.

Anybody can make a claim.  Making the claim doesn't make anything a fact, you fucking imbecile scumbag Troofer.  

You are a 9/11 Troofer; therefore you lie.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told that the issue of the FEMA deception is well presented in the disclosure presented to a US district court judge.  This came from retired attorneys and scientists, so perhaps the maxim is true, that *the reverse of what agents say is often closer to the truth.*
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> They were obviously just humoring you, you fucking psychotic imbecile.
> 
> Nothing in that miasma you cobbled together is "well presented."
> 
> I already told you: it's fucking *incoherent*.
> 
> It's like that time the crazy woman kept coming to the District Attorney's Office to report that people were beaming disturbing images into her mind.  She was serious.  Crazy as a loon: crazy as a ChristoFEARa, but serious.
> 
> My friend kept gently dismissing her rambling, incoherent, paranoid claims and sending her on her way.  But she kept finding her way back.  Finally, because my friend had actual work to do, one day he got inspired and told her that as much as he'd like to "help" her, his hands were tied.  She demanded to know why.  He said to her (straight faced):  "Ma'am, you have reported that whoever is doing this to you is beaming the images into your mind.  Clearly, this is a matter for the Federal Communications Commission."
> 
> She bought it.    JUST like YOU, you poor hopelessly deluded crazy man, "bought it" when your retired lawyer acquaintance(s) and "scientist" friend(s) humored YOU!
Click to expand...

if he isnt totally lying about it as well


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the hell did I ever maintain that the public doesn't have a right to public records?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been failing to recognize the violations of law depriving the public of public records.  That is very much the same as saying the public doesn't have a right to public records.
> 
> Of course the perps would not want you to recognize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you complete retard.  *YOU have persistently failed to recognize* that the ACLU making a fucking "claim" is not at all the same thing as anybody at any time, anywhere, ever having actually DONE whatever the ACLU is "claiming" was done.
> 
> Anybody can make a claim.  Making the claim doesn't make anything a fact, you fucking imbecile scumbag Troofer.
> 
> You are a 9/11 Troofer; therefore you lie.
Click to expand...


The NYCLU did not make a "claim".  I suppose since it is obvious you hardly read my posts you certainly won't read data at a link.

What the NYCLU did was point out that the city and guiliani were in violation of the NYS FOIL laws.

_The City also violated the Freedom of Information Law by transferring records to the custody of the Giuliani Center without first compiling a detailed list. Section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law obligates an agency to maintain a reasonably detailed list by subject matter of all agency records, whether or not [those records are] available under this article. Such a list is necessary to prevent the inappropriate destruction of documents and to inform the public as to the content of the documentary collection. The list appended to the December 24th contract as Attachment A does not contain sufficiently detailed information to satisfy this requirement. And the documents appear, therefore, to have been transferred without complying with this requirement._​


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've been failing to recognize the violations of law depriving the public of public records.  That is very much the same as saying the public doesn't have a right to public records.
> 
> Of course the perps would not want you to recognize that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you complete retard.  *YOU have persistently failed to recognize* that the ACLU making a fucking "claim" is not at all the same thing as anybody at any time, anywhere, ever having actually DONE whatever the ACLU is "claiming" was done.
> 
> Anybody can make a claim.  Making the claim doesn't make anything a fact, you fucking imbecile scumbag Troofer.
> 
> You are a 9/11 Troofer; therefore you lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NYCLU did not make a "claim".  I suppose since it is obvious you hardly read my posts you certainly won't read data at a link.
> 
> What the NYCLU did was point out that the city and guiliani were in violation of the NYS FOIL laws.
> 
> _The City also violated the Freedom of Information Law by transferring records to the custody of the Giuliani Center without first compiling a detailed list. Section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law obligates an agency to maintain a &#8220;reasonably detailed list by subject matter&#8221; of all agency records, &#8220;whether or not [those records are] available under this article.&#8221; Such a list is necessary to prevent the inappropriate destruction of documents and to inform the public as to the content of the documentary collection. The list appended to the December 24th contract as Attachment A does not contain sufficiently detailed information to satisfy this requirement. And the documents appear, therefore, to have been transferred without complying with this requirement._​
Click to expand...


That IS a "claim," you retard.

And let us suppose that the Mayor's Administration HAD created the "list" in question, but that (later) a DISPUTE arises about WHETHER OR NOT the list is "sufficient."  The ACLU or the NYCLU making the CLAIM that it is insufficient is just that:  their fucking CLAIM.

Did I mention that you are retarded, you fucking scumbag lying Troofer retard?  Because, really, that shouldn't go unmentioned.

And as for "hardly" reading your posts, you fucking incoherent retard, I have waded through them aplenty.  More than your general incoherence and mentally unbalanced prose merits.  

A claim is a -- CLAIM.  You can deny that a claim is a claim, but the denial constitutes only additional evidence that you are totally out of your jug-eared pin-head.

Go get a job, scum bag.  Support your own flesh and blood.


----------



## Fizz

the ACLU thing doesnt matter because you have absolutely no evidence linking these files to your concrete core hoax. where is your documentation that any of these files have anything to do with photos of a concrete core 30 years earlier?

you are just making shit up again....


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you complete retard.  *YOU have persistently failed to recognize* that the ACLU making a fucking "claim" is not at all the same thing as anybody at any time, anywhere, ever having actually DONE whatever the ACLU is "claiming" was done.
> 
> Anybody can make a claim.  Making the claim doesn't make anything a fact, you fucking imbecile scumbag Troofer.
> 
> You are a 9/11 Troofer; therefore you lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NYCLU did not make a "claim".  I suppose since it is obvious you hardly read my posts you certainly won't read data at a link.
> 
> What the NYCLU did was point out that the city and guiliani were in violation of the NYS FOIL laws.
> 
> _The City also violated the Freedom of Information Law by transferring records to the custody of the Giuliani Center without first compiling a detailed list. Section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law obligates an agency to maintain a &#8220;reasonably detailed list by subject matter&#8221; of all agency records, &#8220;whether or not [those records are] available under this article.&#8221; Such a list is necessary to prevent the inappropriate destruction of documents and to inform the public as to the content of the documentary collection. The list appended to the December 24th contract as Attachment A does not contain sufficiently detailed information to satisfy this requirement. And the documents appear, therefore, to have been transferred without complying with this requirement._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That IS a "claim,"
Click to expand...


Prove that.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NYCLU did not make a "claim".  I suppose since it is obvious you hardly read my posts you certainly won't read data at a link.
> 
> What the NYCLU did was point out that the city and guiliani were in violation of the NYS FOIL laws.
> 
> _The City also violated the Freedom of Information Law by transferring records to the custody of the Giuliani Center without first compiling a detailed list. Section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law obligates an agency to maintain a reasonably detailed list by subject matter of all agency records, whether or not [those records are] available under this article. Such a list is necessary to prevent the inappropriate destruction of documents and to inform the public as to the content of the documentary collection. The list appended to the December 24th contract as Attachment A does not contain sufficiently detailed information to satisfy this requirement. And the documents appear, therefore, to have been transferred without complying with this requirement._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That IS a "claim," you retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove that.
Click to expand...

you want him to prove you are a retard?
all anyone has to do is read any post you make and its painfully obvious


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> That IS a "claim,".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you want him to prove you are a retard?
Click to expand...


No, that a claim was made.  Your evasive teamwork exposes your intent.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> the ACLU thing doesnt matter



The NYCLU, not ACLU.  It states, 

*Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.*

Those are the "World Trade Center" documents of the NC civic center documents and emergency regulations require that they have the plans, logically.

*It matters a great deal because the buildings were supposed to have collapsed.*

Of course if the 3,000 lives lost do not matter to you, as they don't to the infiltrating perps, that would explain why you do not think they matter.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> *Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.*
> 
> Those are the "World Trade Center" documents of the NC civic center documents and emergency regulations require that they have the plans, logically.



no jackass. you IMAGINE they are the documents you state. where is your proof?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that.
> 
> 
> 
> you want him to prove you are a retard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that a claim was made.  Your evasive teamwork exposes your intent.
Click to expand...

now who is editing posts


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NYCLU did not make a "claim".  I suppose since it is obvious you hardly read my posts you certainly won't read data at a link.
> 
> What the NYCLU did was point out that the city and guiliani were in violation of the NYS FOIL laws.
> 
> _The City also violated the Freedom of Information Law by transferring records to the custody of the Giuliani Center without first compiling a detailed list. Section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law obligates an agency to maintain a reasonably detailed list by subject matter of all agency records, whether or not [those records are] available under this article. Such a list is necessary to prevent the inappropriate destruction of documents and to inform the public as to the content of the documentary collection. The list appended to the December 24th contract as Attachment A does not contain sufficiently detailed information to satisfy this requirement. And the documents appear, therefore, to have been transferred without complying with this requirement._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That IS a "claim,"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove that.
Click to expand...


Prove that a claim is a claim?

The NYCLU made the CLAIM that the Mayoral Administration's LIST was "insufficient."

Prove that their claim ISN'T a claim, asshole.

WTF is wrong with you, you child-support evading pussy of a retard scumbag liar?


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> That IS a "claim,"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove that a claim is a claim?
> 
> The NYCLU made the CLAIM that the Mayoral Administration's LIST was "insufficient."
> 
> Prove that their claim ISN'T a claim, asshole.
Click to expand...


Search the page for the word "claim", then you will see that the NYCLU was simply pointing out that guiliani and the city were violating the FOIL laws.  They proved it they did not claim it happened.  Everyone knows it happened and no one is denying it.

NYCLU:

Apparently you have no evidence.  All you can do is attempt a stupid, baseless argument.  You don't give a rats ass for the US Constitution or the 3,000 that were killed and are trying to dismiss the information that can explain HOW they were killed.

The evidence assembled has been presented to a judge of the US district court.

http://algoxy.com/psych/9-11title_18.disclosure.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that a claim is a claim?
> 
> The NYCLU made the CLAIM that the Mayoral Administration's LIST was "insufficient."
> 
> Prove that their claim ISN'T a claim, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Search the page for the word "claim", then you will see that the *NYCLU was simply pointing out that guiliani and the city were violating the FOIL laws*.  They proved it they did not claim it happened.  Everyone knows it happened and no one is denying it.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> Apparently you have no evidence.  All you can do is attempt a stupid, baseless argument.  You don't give a rats ass for the US Constitution or the 3,000 that were killed and are trying to dismiss the information that can explain HOW they were killed.
> 
> The evidence assembled has been presented to a judge of the US district court.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
Click to expand...

which is a CLAIM, dipshit

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/claim


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that a claim is a claim?
> 
> The NYCLU made the CLAIM that the Mayoral Administration's LIST was "insufficient."
> 
> Prove that their claim ISN'T a claim, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Search the page for the word "claim", then you will see that the NYCLU was simply pointing out that guiliani and the city were violating the FOIL laws.  They proved it they did not claim it happened.  Everyone knows it happened and no one is denying it.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> Apparently you have no evidence.  All you can do is attempt a stupid, baseless argument.  You don't give a rats ass for the US Constitution or the 3,000 that were killed and are trying to dismiss the information that can explain HOW they were killed.
> 
> The evidence assembled has been presented to a judge of the US district court.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
Click to expand...


doesnt matter anyway. *all the documents were returned to the city after being microfilmed.* the purpose of guiliani "taking" his own documents was to preserve them through hiring a non-profit firm to archive everything. meanwhile, the records from previous mayors sit in boxes uncategorized and unarchived.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that a claim is a claim?
> 
> The NYCLU made the CLAIM that the Mayoral Administration's LIST was "insufficient."
> 
> Prove that their claim ISN'T a claim, asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search the page for the word "claim", then you will see that the NYCLU was simply pointing out that guiliani and the city were violating the FOIL laws.  They proved it they did not claim it happened.  Everyone knows it happened and no one is denying it.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> Apparently you have no evidence.  All you can do is attempt a stupid, baseless argument.  You don't give a rats ass for the US Constitution or the 3,000 that were killed and are trying to dismiss the information that can explain HOW they were killed.
> 
> The evidence assembled has been presented to a judge of the US district court.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> doesnt matter anyway. *all the documents were returned to the city after being microfilmed.* the purpose of guiliani "taking" his own documents was to preserve them through hiring a non-profit firm to archive everything. meanwhile, the records from previous mayors sit in boxes uncategorized and unarchived.
Click to expand...

ah, so thats why that story no longer resides on the NYCLU website
because it was RESOLVED


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that a claim is a claim?
> 
> The NYCLU made the CLAIM that the Mayoral Administration's LIST was "insufficient."
> 
> Prove that their claim ISN'T a claim, asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search the page for the word "claim", then you will see that the NYCLU was simply pointing out that guiliani and the city were violating the FOIL laws.  They proved it they did not claim it happened.  Everyone knows it happened and no one is denying it.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> Apparently you have no evidence.  All you can do is attempt a stupid, baseless argument.  You don't give a rats ass for the US Constitution or the 3,000 that were killed and are trying to dismiss the information that can explain HOW they were killed.
> 
> The evidence assembled has been presented to a judge of the US district court.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> doesnt matter anyway. *all the documents were returned to the city after being microfilmed.*
Click to expand...


You cannot prove that.  It is a lie.


----------



## elvis

I still love how Rudy Giuliani is being charged by a mental case in california with misprision of treason, which he allegedly committed in New York city.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You cannot prove that.  It is a lie.



actually, you are the one claiming they are being hidden so its up to you to prove that is still true.

but here's something to keep you busy:
_*Over time, the records were microfilmed and returned to the city archives. *Giuliani aides have bristled at suggestions that documents were withheld, scrubbed of embarrassing details or destroyed.

But "there will always be questions," Freeman added.

*The administration of Giuliani's successor, Michael Bloomberg, is confident the records were returned.* City archivists echo that assessment but, when questioned, acknowledge the situation is less than definitive._
Giuliani's claim of transparency contradicted by record - USATODAY.com


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot prove that.  It is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually, you are the one claiming they are being hidden so its up to you to prove that is still true.
> 
> but here's something to keep you busy:
> _*Over time, the records were microfilmed and returned to the city archives. *Giuliani aides have bristled at suggestions that documents were withheld, scrubbed of embarrassing details or destroyed.
> 
> But "there will always be questions," Freeman added.
> 
> *The administration of Giuliani's successor, Michael Bloomberg, is confident the records were returned.* City archivists echo that assessment but, when questioned, acknowledge the situation is less than definitive._
> Giuliani's claim of transparency contradicted by record - USATODAY.com
Click to expand...


Your link is pure crap.  Nothing about the records mentioned in the NYCLU expose.

NYCLU:

NO ONE CAN GET THE TOWERS OFFICIAL PLANS and you can find no link to locate them.

We get altered, obsolete conceptual drawing from silverstein.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot prove that.  It is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually, you are the one claiming they are being hidden so its up to you to prove that is still true.
> 
> but here's something to keep you busy:
> _*Over time, the records were microfilmed and returned to the city archives. *Giuliani aides have bristled at suggestions that documents were withheld, scrubbed of embarrassing details or destroyed.
> 
> But "there will always be questions," Freeman added.
> 
> *The administration of Giuliani's successor, Michael Bloomberg, is confident the records were returned.* City archivists echo that assessment but, when questioned, acknowledge the situation is less than definitive._
> Giuliani's claim of transparency contradicted by record - USATODAY.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link is pure crap.  Nothing about the records mentioned in the NYCLU expose.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> NO ONE CAN GET THE TOWERS OFFICIAL PLANS and you can find no link to locate them.
> 
> We get altered, obsolete conceptual drawing from silverstein.
Click to expand...

funny how your NYCLU claim no longer resides on the NYCLU webpage


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot prove that.  It is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually, you are the one claiming they are being hidden so its up to you to prove that is still true.
> 
> but here's something to keep you busy:
> _*Over time, the records were microfilmed and returned to the city archives. *Giuliani aides have bristled at suggestions that documents were withheld, scrubbed of embarrassing details or destroyed.
> 
> But "there will always be questions," Freeman added.
> 
> *The administration of Giuliani's successor, Michael Bloomberg, is confident the records were returned.* City archivists echo that assessment but, when questioned, acknowledge the situation is less than definitive._
> Giuliani's claim of transparency contradicted by record - USATODAY.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link is pure crap.  Nothing about the records mentioned in the NYCLU expose.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> NO ONE CAN GET THE TOWERS OFFICIAL PLANS and you can find no link to locate them.
> 
> We get altered, obsolete conceptual drawing from silverstein.
Click to expand...


link is CRAP?!! 

its a USA Today article about the files you said Guiliani stole. he had them archived and they were returned. you keep claiming the courts are hiding them and all that shit but YOU ARE A LIAR!!! 

you can easily get the official plans for the tower. robertson has them. simply pay him for them.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, you are the one claiming they are being hidden so its up to you to prove that is still true.
> 
> but here's something to keep you busy:
> _*Over time, the records were microfilmed and returned to the city archives. *Giuliani aides have bristled at suggestions that documents were withheld, scrubbed of embarrassing details or destroyed.
> 
> But "there will always be questions," Freeman added.
> 
> *The administration of Giuliani's successor, Michael Bloomberg, is confident the records were returned.* City archivists echo that assessment but, when questioned, acknowledge the situation is less than definitive._
> Giuliani's claim of transparency contradicted by record - USATODAY.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your link is pure crap.  Nothing about the records mentioned in the NYCLU expose.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> NO ONE CAN GET THE TOWERS OFFICIAL PLANS and you can find no link to locate them.
> 
> We get altered, obsolete conceptual drawing from silverstein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link is CRAP?!!
> 
> its a USA Today article about the files you said Guiliani stole. he had them archived and they were returned. you keep claiming the courts are hiding them and all that shit but YOU ARE A LIAR!!!
> 
> you can easily get the official plans for the tower. robertson has them. simply pay him for them.
Click to expand...


If Robertson had the plans for sale, they would have been purchased, copied and viewable online within weeks of their availability at least in part.  If he has them it is only the exterior steel framework.

The opposite of what agents say is most often true.  Anyone can read you link and see the truth and know who the liar is..

Your link has NOTHING about the WTC documents, anyone can confirm that.  The courts refuse to uphold the FOIL which is violated by the contract between guliani and the city.

So NOW, you've added to the crap by posting what you have!


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If Robertson had the plans for sale, they would have been purchased, copied and viewable online within weeks of their availability at least in part.  If he has them it is only the exterior steel framework.


proof please. (you are just making shit up again!!!) 



Christophera said:


> The opposite of what agents say is most often true.  Anyone can read you link and see the truth and know who the liar is..
> 
> Your link has NOTHING about the WTC documents, anyone can confirm that.  The courts refuse to uphold the FOIL which is violated by the contract between guliani and the city.
> 
> So NOW, you've added to the crap by posting what you have!



the link is ALL the documents you were talking about in your letter from the NYCLU. anyone can see that. 

well, except you. you are a delusional moron.


----------



## Christophera

Since the opposite of what agents say is most often true, you are the one making stuff up.

You claim Robertson has plans available, you prove it.

I claim there was a concrete core and I prove it with images from 9-11 as well as independent verifications.

A portion of the top of the WTC 2 concrete core falling onto WTC 3.  Inside the perimeter walls is a brownish object.  That is the concrete.






There are many verifications and they are consistent.  Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Since the opposite of what agents say is most often true, you are the one making stuff up.
> 
> You claim Robertson has plans available, you prove it.


go to his website and look. he has already provided the plans to FEMA and NIST. make him an offer.



Christophera said:


> I claim there was a concrete core and I prove it with images from 9-11 as well as independent verifications.


 you havent shown ANY pictures of a concrete core EVER. 



Christophera said:


> A portion of the top of the WTC 2 concrete core falling onto WTC 3.  Inside the perimeter walls is a brownish object.  That is the concrete.


the floors were made of concrete, jitbag.



Christophera said:


> There are many verifications and they are consistent.  Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.



all delusions. robertson doesnt say what you claim he said. you lie....
oxford doesnt say the wtc had a concrete core. it uses the wtc as an example of what a skyscraper is. you lie.
NIST doesnt prove high explosives. you lie.

face it. you are just a compulsive liar. you continually simply make shit up instead of facing reality. tell us again how a paper from 1876 jsutifies you not paying #30,000 of child support!!


----------



## Fizz

find any pictures of a concrete core yet?
find any documentation to your claim of "elevator guide rail support" that you pulled out of your ass?
find any documentation to support your claim that the cores were radically different?
find any pictures of the concrete core getting constructed?
find any building plans for a concrete core?





























































[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU]YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62]YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.[/ame]


"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

&#8220;A lot of people have told me, &#8216;You should have used more concrete in the structure,&#8217;&#8221; said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Since the opposite of what agents say is most often true, you are the one making stuff up.
> 
> You claim Robertson has plans available, you prove it.
> 
> I claim there was a concrete core and I prove it with images from 9-11 as well as independent verifications.
> 
> A portion of the top of the WTC 2 concrete core falling onto WTC 3.  Inside the perimeter walls is a brownish object.  That is the concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many verifications and they are consistent.  Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


how many more times are you going to LIE about that photo
you can see floor trusses on that, it is clear to any rational person that that is a FLOOR section


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the opposite of what agents say is most often true, you are the one making stuff up.
> 
> You claim Robertson has plans available, you prove it.
> 
> I claim there was a concrete core and I prove it with images from 9-11 as well as independent verifications.
> 
> A portion of the top of the WTC 2 concrete core falling onto WTC 3.  Inside the perimeter walls is a brownish object.  That is the concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many verifications and they are consistent.  Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> how many more times are you going to LIE about that photo
> you can see floor trusses on that, it is clear to any rational person that that is a FLOOR section
Click to expand...


Nope, not floor trusses.  Not floors.  It is a piece of the perimeter walls stuck under the falling concrete.  There is an image of it a hundred or so feet further up and the perimeter wall can be seen not quite in contact yet.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the opposite of what agents say is most often true, you are the one making stuff up.
> 
> You claim Robertson has plans available, you prove it.
> 
> I claim there was a concrete core and I prove it with images from 9-11 as well as independent verifications.
> 
> A portion of the top of the WTC 2 concrete core falling onto WTC 3.  Inside the perimeter walls is a brownish object.  That is the concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many verifications and they are consistent.  Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> how many more times are you going to LIE about that photo
> you can see floor trusses on that, it is clear to any rational person that that is a FLOOR section
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, not floor trusses.  Not floors.  It is a piece of the perimeter walls stuck under the falling concrete.  There is an image of it a hundred or so feet further up and the perimeter wall can be seen not quite in contact yet.
Click to expand...

you are such an idiot


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many more times are you going to LIE about that photo
> you can see floor trusses on that, it is clear to any rational person that that is a FLOOR section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not floor trusses.  Not floors.  It is a piece of the perimeter walls stuck under the falling concrete.  There is an image of it a hundred or so feet further up and the perimeter wall can be seen not quite in contact yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are such an idiot
Click to expand...


Are you trying to say this,






is what the WTC 2 core should look like on 9-11?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not floor trusses.  Not floors.  It is a piece of the perimeter walls stuck under the falling concrete.  There is an image of it a hundred or so feet further up and the perimeter wall can be seen not quite in contact yet.
> 
> 
> 
> you are such an idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is what the WTC 2 core should look like on 9-11?
Click to expand...

no, dipshit
that was just a basic diagram of the tube within a tube construction
you just continue to not get it


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are such an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is what the WTC 2 core should look like on 9-11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, dipshit
> that was just a basic diagram of the tube within a tube construction
> you just continue to not get it
Click to expand...


So then this must have been the inner tube after the outer tube fell away.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is what the WTC 2 core should look like on 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> no, dipshit
> that was just a basic diagram of the tube within a tube construction
> you just continue to not get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then this must have been the inner tube after the outer tube fell away.
Click to expand...


your image is of a steel structure are clearly shown in the image below. the fact that you show this picture in which you cant identify what it is instead of my picture which is eaasily identifiable shows what a lying sack of shit you are and will do anything to push your concrete core hoax. you arent interested in the truth. you are only interested in disinformation.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, dipshit
> that was just a basic diagram of the tube within a tube construction
> you just continue to not get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then this must have been the inner tube after the outer tube fell away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your image is of a steel structure are clearly shown in the image below.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9770
Click to expand...


Bwhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaha you think your pic showing interior box columns surrounding the core is clear?  The top cannot even be seen.  The upper image of the WTC 2 concrete core is much clearer over all.

Your image does not show the core area.  It shows the outside of the core which is the same framework as this image.  The spacing between interior box columns and the floor beams confirm it.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then this must have been the inner tube after the outer tube fell away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your image is of a steel structure are clearly shown in the image below.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9770
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bwhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaha you think your pic showing interior box columns surrounding the core is clear?  The top cannot even be seen.  The upper image of the WTC 2 concrete core is much clearer over all.
> 
> Your image does not show the core area.  It shows the outside of the core which is the same framework as this image.  The spacing between interior box columns and the floor beams confirm it.
Click to expand...


where is your documentation showing a concrete core surrounded by box columns?

again, you are just making shit up. 

there was no concrete core. the pictures both show the collapsing steel core structure of the building.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> your image is of a steel structure are clearly shown in the image below.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaha you think your pic showing interior box columns surrounding the core is clear?  The top cannot even be seen.  The upper image of the WTC 2 concrete core is much clearer over all.
> 
> Your image does not show the core area.  It shows the outside of the core which is the same framework as this image.  The spacing between interior box columns and the floor beams confirm it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where is your documentation showing a concrete core surrounded by box columns?
> 
> again, you are just making shit up.
> 
> there was no concrete core. the pictures both show the collapsing steel core structure of the building.
Click to expand...

yup he's totally delusional
he posts photos showing steel columns and claims it's concrete


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bwhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaha you think your pic showing interior box columns surrounding the core is clear?  The top cannot even be seen.  The upper image of the WTC 2 concrete core is much clearer over all.
> 
> Your image does not show the core area.  It shows the outside of the core which is the same framework as this image.  The spacing between interior box columns and the floor beams confirm it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is your documentation showing a concrete core surrounded by box columns?
> 
> again, you are just making shit up.
> 
> there was no concrete core. the pictures both show the collapsing steel core structure of the building.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup he's totally delusional
> *he posts photos showing steel columns and claims it's concrete*
Click to expand...


Yup. 

That, in a nutshell, is the essence of all things ChristoFEARa.

And "in a nutshell" is just so appropriate in his case.


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> where is your documentation showing a concrete core surrounded by box columns?
> 
> again, you are just making shit up.
> 
> there was no concrete core. the pictures both show the collapsing steel core structure of the building.
> 
> 
> 
> yup he's totally delusional
> *he posts photos showing steel columns and claims it's concrete*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> That, in a nutshell, is the essence of all things ChristoFEARa.
> 
> And "in a nutshell" is just so appropriate in his case.
Click to expand...


Typical agents.  Misrepresenting what I say and the images I post.

This is the west concrete core wall of WTC 1 left of the spire.






This is rebar of the north and west wall.






All the agents can do is try and confuse by misrepresentation or pretend they are confused.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup he's totally delusional
> *he posts photos showing steel columns and claims it's concrete*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> That, in a nutshell, is the essence of all things ChristoFEARa.
> 
> And "in a nutshell" is just so appropriate in his case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical agents.  Misrepresenting what I say and the images I post.
> 
> This is the west concrete core wall of WTC 1 left of the spire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is rebar of the north and west wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the agents can do is try and confuse by misrepresentation or pretend they are confused.
Click to expand...

more delusional shit from a delusional dipshit


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> That, in a nutshell, is the essence of all things ChristoFEARa.
> 
> And "in a nutshell" is just so appropriate in his case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical agents.  Misrepresenting what I say and the images I post.
> 
> This is the west concrete core wall of WTC 1 left of the spire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is rebar of the north and west wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the agents can do is try and confuse by misrepresentation or pretend they are confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more delusional shit from a delusional dipshit
Click to expand...


That is what the infiltrating perpetrators would need you to say so they can continue with treason.

Since you have NEVER posted an image of steel core columns in the core area, you have no position except of one concealing treason.


----------



## Fizz

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> where is your documentation showing a concrete core surrounded by box columns?
> 
> again, you are just making shit up.
> 
> there was no concrete core. the pictures both show the collapsing steel core structure of the building.
> 
> 
> 
> yup he's totally delusional
> *he posts photos showing steel columns and claims it's concrete*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> That, in a nutshell, is the essence of all things ChristoFEARa.
> 
> And "in a nutshell" is just so appropriate in his case.
Click to expand...




Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup he's totally delusional
> *he posts photos showing steel columns and claims it's concrete*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> That, in a nutshell, is the essence of all things ChristoFEARa.
> 
> And "in a nutshell" is just so appropriate in his case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical agents.  Misrepresenting what I say and the images I post.
> 
> This is the west concrete core wall of WTC 1 left of the spire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is rebar of the north and west wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the agents can do is try and confuse by misrepresentation or pretend they are confused.
Click to expand...


only person misrepresenting is you. you are flat out lying.

there was no concrete walls in WTC towers. the towers had a steel core covered with gypsum for fireproofing.


----------



## Christophera

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> That, in a nutshell, is the essence of all things ChristoFEARa.
> 
> And "in a nutshell" is just so appropriate in his case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical agents.  Misrepresenting what I say and the images I post.
> 
> This is the west concrete core wall of WTC 1 left of the spire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is rebar of the north and west wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the agents can do is try and confuse by misrepresentation or pretend they are confused.
Click to expand...


only person misrepresenting is you. you are flat out lying.

there was no concrete walls in WTC towers. the towers had a steel core covered with gypsum for fireproofing.[/QUOTE]

Unreferenced text is a joke.  Your referenced text is an erroneous joke.

You can show no steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 and you can show no independent verifications of the steel core columns.

The concrete core has extensive independent verifications.

Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## DiveCon

christoFEARa continues to LIE


----------



## Fizz

this one picture alone shows you are lying about a concrete core. here in this video capture you can see the steel core columns to the left and NO CONCRETE CORE.

thats it. end of story. you lose.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> christoFEARa continues to LIE



The opposite of what an agent says is closer to the truth.  Since you have no evidence, you are more like a hissing snake from a dark corner.

The rebar is a deeply confirming fact.






Then, an structural engineer certified in 12 states, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
 describes a concrete core in his safety report at chapter 2.1 for cleanup.  That kind of report simply will not be done by that type engineer without seeing the plans.  They cannot possibly evaluate with no building AND no plans.  Due process has not been provided.

It is shameful that Americans are so divided and cannot uphold their laws with agreement and unity.  However, media manipulation for 40 years does have it's impacts.

And the perps would have you trying to take advantage of that with your insessant hissing.

Facts here.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> christoFEARa continues to LIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The opposite of what an agent says is closer to the truth.  Since you have no evidence, you are more like a hissing snake from a dark corner.
> 
> The rebar is a deeply confirming fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Then, an structural engineer certified in 12 states, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> describes a concrete core in his safety report at chapter 2.1 for cleanup.  That kind of report simply will not be done by that type engineer without seeing the plans.  They cannot possibly evaluate with no building AND no plans.  Due process has not been provided.
> 
> It is shameful that Americans are so divided and cannot uphold their laws with agreement and unity.  However, media manipulation for 40 years does have it's impacts.
> 
> And the perps would have you trying to take advantage of that with your insessant hissing.
> 
> Facts here.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
Click to expand...

no concrete, no rebar, you are a fucking idiot
seek out professional help before you attack the pentagon or IRS


----------



## Christophera

Seek out some actual evidence rather than felonious misrepresentations obstructing justice for treason and depriving due process in support of secret methods of mass murder.


http://algoxy.com/psych/9-11title_18.disclosure.html​


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Seek out some actual evidence rather than felonious misrepresentations obstructing justice for treason and depriving due process in support of secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> 
> ​


you have had actual evidence presented to you
you stay delusional


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> christoFEARa continues to LIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The opposite of what an agent says is closer to the truth.  Since you have no evidence, you are more like a hissing snake from a dark corner.
> 
> The rebar is a deeply confirming fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, an structural engineer certified in 12 states, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> describes a concrete core in his safety report at chapter 2.1 for cleanup.  That kind of report simply will not be done by that type engineer without seeing the plans.  They cannot possibly evaluate with no building AND no plans.  Due process has not been provided.
> 
> It is shameful that Americans are so divided and cannot uphold their laws with agreement and unity.  However, media manipulation for 40 years does have it's impacts.
> 
> And the perps would have you trying to take advantage of that with your insessant hissing.
> 
> Facts here.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
Click to expand...


why is it you only show small pictures from far away. here is a close up taken BEFORE your picture. no rebar.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> christoFEARa continues to LIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The opposite of what an agent says is closer to the truth.  Since you have no evidence, you are more like a hissing snake from a dark corner.
> 
> The rebar is a deeply confirming fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, an structural engineer certified in 12 states, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> describes a concrete core in his safety report at chapter 2.1 for cleanup.  That kind of report simply will not be done by that type engineer without seeing the plans.  They cannot possibly evaluate with no building AND no plans.  Due process has not been provided.
> 
> It is shameful that Americans are so divided and cannot uphold their laws with agreement and unity.  However, media manipulation for 40 years does have it's impacts.
> 
> And the perps would have you trying to take advantage of that with your insessant hissing.
> 
> Facts here.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why is it you only show small pictures from far away. here is a close up taken BEFORE your picture. no rebar.
Click to expand...


The rebar is inside and may not stand until fairly far into the north wall line eastwards judging by the image.






Then, this image is well before the rebar because the spire is still standing.  What justifies saying the rebar is eastwards is that the north concrete core wall is missing just east of the corner, but dust completely blocks view of the north core wall east from a point not far east of the NW corner where the spire is.  Then again the rebar could be of the west concrete wall after the framework AND concrete shown below were removed.






The spire location, just outside the NW core corner is seen here.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The opposite of what an agent says is closer to the truth.  Since you have no evidence, you are more like a hissing snake from a dark corner.
> 
> The rebar is a deeply confirming fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Then, an structural engineer certified in 12 states, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> describes a concrete core in his safety report at chapter 2.1 for cleanup.  That kind of report simply will not be done by that type engineer without seeing the plans.  They cannot possibly evaluate with no building AND no plans.  Due process has not been provided.
> 
> It is shameful that Americans are so divided and cannot uphold their laws with agreement and unity.  However, media manipulation for 40 years does have it's impacts.
> 
> And the perps would have you trying to take advantage of that with your insessant hissing.
> 
> Facts here.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is it you only show small pictures from far away. here is a close up taken BEFORE your picture. no rebar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rebar is inside and may not stand until fairly far into the north wall line eastwards judging by the image.
> 
> 
> 
> Then, this image is well before the rebar because the spire is still standing.  What justifies saying the rebar is eastwards is that the north concrete core wall is missing just east of the corner, but dust completely blocks view of the north core wall east from a point not far east of the NW corner where the spire is.  Then again the rebar could be of the west concrete wall after the framework AND concrete shown below were removed.
> 
> 
> 
> The spire location, just outside the NW core corner is seen here.
Click to expand...

you need serious psychiatric help
seek it out


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The opposite of what an agent says is closer to the truth.  Since you have no evidence, you are more like a hissing snake from a dark corner.
> 
> The rebar is a deeply confirming fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, an structural engineer certified in 12 states, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> describes a concrete core in his safety report at chapter 2.1 for cleanup.  That kind of report simply will not be done by that type engineer without seeing the plans.  They cannot possibly evaluate with no building AND no plans.  Due process has not been provided.
> 
> It is shameful that Americans are so divided and cannot uphold their laws with agreement and unity.  However, media manipulation for 40 years does have it's impacts.
> 
> And the perps would have you trying to take advantage of that with your insessant hissing.
> 
> Facts here.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is it you only show small pictures from far away. here is a close up taken BEFORE your picture. no rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rebar is inside and may not stand until fairly far into the north wall line eastwards judging by the image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, this image is well before the rebar because the spire is still standing.  What justifies saying the rebar is eastwards is that the north concrete core wall is missing just east of the corner, but dust completely blocks view of the north core wall east from a point not far east of the NW corner where the spire is.  Then again the rebar could be of the west concrete wall after the framework AND concrete shown below were removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spire location, just outside the NW core corner is seen here.
Click to expand...


you are just completely full of shit.

there is clearly no rebar in this picture taken slightly before yours. so where did your rebar come from? did it just fall from the sky?

you got caught lying once again. it shows what a piece of shit you are that you just make shit up about 9/11.

by the way, the spire isnt the NW corner. its the center two rows of steel core columns. (row 700 and 800)


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is it you only show small pictures from far away. here is a close up taken BEFORE your picture. no rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rebar is inside and may not stand until fairly far into the north wall line eastwards judging by the image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, this image is well before the rebar because the spire is still standing.  What justifies saying the rebar is eastwards is that the north concrete core wall is missing just east of the corner, but dust completely blocks view of the north core wall east from a point not far east of the NW corner where the spire is.  Then again the rebar could be of the west concrete wall after the framework AND concrete shown below were removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spire location, just outside the NW core corner is seen here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are just completely full of shit.
> 
> there is clearly no rebar in this picture taken slightly before yours. so where did your rebar come from? did it just fall from the sky?
> 
> you got caught lying once again. it shows what a piece of shit you are that you just make shit up about 9/11.
> 
> by the way, the spire isnt the NW corner. its the center two rows of steel core columns. (row 700 and 800)
Click to expand...

there really is no sense in re-posting the same images over and over like he does
he has seen them and remains deluded


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> by the way, the spire isnt the NW corner. its the center two rows of steel core columns. (row 700 and 800)



You are clearly wrong.  Your image is too close.  Zafars shot does not show the top of the spire.  This shows it wrong.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, the spire isnt the NW corner. its the center two rows of steel core columns. (row 700 and 800)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are clearly wrong.  Your image is too close.  Zafars shot does not show the top of the spire.  This shows it wrong.
Click to expand...

the two images are of the exact same thing, dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, the spire isnt the NW corner. its the center two rows of steel core columns. (row 700 and 800)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are clearly wrong.  Your image is too close.  Zafars shot does not show the top of the spire.  This shows it wrong.
Click to expand...


here is your "rebar" once you zoom in. if you see rebar in this picture you are completely out of your fucking mind.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, the spire isnt the NW corner. its the center two rows of steel core columns. (row 700 and 800)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are clearly wrong.  Your image is too close.  Zafars shot does not show the top of the spire.  This shows it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here is your "rebar" once you zoom in. if you see rebar in this picture you are completely out of your fucking mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9776
Click to expand...


Bwhaaaaaaahhhhhhaaha, the agent zoomed the wrong image .   .  . on purpose.






You don't need to zoom that to see the rebar.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Bwhaaaaaaahhhhhhaaha, the agent zoomed the wrong image .   .  . on purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to zoom that to see the rebar.



holy shit, you are a moron. its the same fucking thing!!!


----------



## Fizz

here is the exact image you just posted zommed in. its even worse!!!

theres no fucking rebar!! its a blurry picture of smoke, dust and STEEL COLUMNS!!!


----------



## Christophera

Rebar






Fizz said:


> here is the exact image you just posted zommed in. its even worse!!!
> 
> theres no fucking rebar!! its a blurry picture of smoke, dust and STEEL COLUMNS!!!




And those zoomed images are NOT the same object as this image.

*Structural steel*



Thanks for proving you are a deceptive, manipulating agent working to keep methods of mass murder secret in support of treason.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Rebar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is the exact image you just posted zommed in. its even worse!!!
> 
> theres no fucking rebar!! its a blurry picture of smoke, dust and STEEL COLUMNS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those zoomed images are NOT the same object as this image.
> 
> *Structural steel*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving you are a deceptive, manipulating agent working to keep methods of mass murder secret in support of treason.
Click to expand...


you are on drugs. both pictures are of the same object. there's no rebar in any of them.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is the exact image you just posted zommed in. its even worse!!!
> 
> theres no fucking rebar!! its a blurry picture of smoke, dust and STEEL COLUMNS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those zoomed images are NOT the same object as this image.
> 
> *Structural steel*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving you are a deceptive, manipulating agent working to keep methods of mass murder secret in support of treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are on drugs. both pictures are of the same object. there's no rebar in any of them.
Click to expand...




That is a lie ANYONE can see.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That is a lie ANYONE can see.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie ANYONE can see.
Click to expand...

you know what dipshit keeps saying, agents say the opposite of the truth

meet agent ChristoFEARa
an agent of Al Qaeda


----------



## Christophera

Do you really think an al queda member would conduct disclosure of treason by implimenting Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382?

http://algoxy.com/psych/9-11title_18.disclosure.html

How stupid are you?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Do you really think an al queda member would conduct disclosure of treason by implimenting Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382?
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> How stupid are you?


yes, dipshit, it was a stupid thing to say, but i was using your own tactic against you
now do you begin to understand how FUCKING STUPID you sound?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Do you really think an al queda member would conduct disclosure of treason by implimenting Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382?
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> How stupid are you?



sure. why wouldnt they? it would tie up american resources and it would blame americans for something al-qeda did.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think an al queda member would conduct disclosure of treason by implimenting Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382?
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> How stupid are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure. why wouldnt they? it would tie up american resources and it would blame americans for something al-qeda did.
Click to expand...

he's a stupid dipshit that calls anyone that doesn't believe his delusions, "agents" but when the same tactic is done to him he calls it stupid, and still doesn't get how fucking stupid it is when HE does it


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think an al queda member would conduct disclosure of treason by implimenting Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382?
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> How stupid are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure. why wouldnt they? it would tie up american resources and it would blame americans for something al-qeda did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a stupid dipshit that calls anyone that doesn't believe his delusions, "agents" but when the same tactic is done to him he calls it stupid, and still doesn't get how fucking stupid it is when HE does it
Click to expand...


You mean like war ties up resources and destroys economy?  

The infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder would approve of your statements.  False social grouping by agents.

Justice will stop war and preserve economy.  The truth for due Constitutional due process is needed.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure. why wouldnt they? it would tie up american resources and it would blame americans for something al-qeda did.
> 
> 
> 
> he's a stupid dipshit that calls anyone that doesn't believe his delusions, "agents" but when the same tactic is done to him he calls it stupid, and still doesn't get how fucking stupid it is when HE does it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like war ties up resources and destroys economy?
> 
> The infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder would approve of your statements.  False social grouping by agents.
> 
> Justice will stop war and preserve economy.  The truth for due Constitutional due process is needed.
Click to expand...

you are one pathetic piece of shit


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's a stupid dipshit that calls anyone that doesn't believe his delusions, "agents" but when the same tactic is done to him he calls it stupid, and still doesn't get how fucking stupid it is when HE does it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like war ties up resources and destroys economy?
> 
> The infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder would approve of your statements.  False social grouping by agents.
> 
> Justice will stop war and preserve economy.  The truth for due Constitutional due process is needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are one pathetic piece of shit
Click to expand...


Poor agent must have had a fleeting feeling.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like war ties up resources and destroys economy?
> 
> The infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder would approve of your statements.  False social grouping by agents.
> 
> Justice will stop war and preserve economy.  The truth for due Constitutional due process is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> you are one pathetic piece of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor agent must have had a fleeting feeling.
Click to expand...

not because of anything you did, dipshit
you are just one disgusting pathetic dipshit

you even lie in your custom title


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those zoomed images are NOT the same object as this image.
> 
> *Structural steel*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving you are a deceptive, manipulating agent working to keep methods of mass murder secret in support of treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are on drugs. both pictures are of the same object. there's no rebar in any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie ANYONE can see.
Click to expand...


Not even a hint of rebar.

Thus, as EVERYONE with a usable brain, functioning eyes and even a smidgen of integrity can both see and freely admit, *you* are the liar, ChristoFEARa.


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are on drugs. both pictures are of the same object. there's no rebar in any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie ANYONE can see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even a hint of rebar.
> 
> Thus, as EVERYONE with a usable brain, functioning eyes and even a smidgen of integrity can both see and freely admit, *you* are the liar, ChristoFEARa.
Click to expand...


Let's see, .  .  . how does it work in a psyops to turn day into night, white into black.  Oh yea, peer group, social pressure type dialogue.

Concrete.  The east concrete core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie ANYONE can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even a hint of rebar.
> 
> Thus, as EVERYONE with a usable brain, functioning eyes and even a smidgen of integrity can both see and freely admit, *you* are the liar, ChristoFEARa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see, .  .  . how does it work in a psyops to turn day into night, white into black.  Oh yea, peer group, social pressure type dialogue.
> 
> Concrete.  The east concrete core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area.
Click to expand...

the concrete in that GIF is not a wall, but a FLOOR
if you weren't so fucking delusional, you would understand simple facts


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie ANYONE can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even a hint of rebar.
> 
> Thus, as EVERYONE with a usable brain, functioning eyes and even a smidgen of integrity can both see and freely admit, *you* are the liar, ChristoFEARa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see, .  .  . how does it work in a psyops to turn day into night, white into black.  Oh yea, peer group, social pressure type dialogue.
> 
> Concrete.  The east concrete core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even a hint of rebar.
> 
> Thus, as EVERYONE with a usable brain, functioning eyes and even a smidgen of integrity can both see and freely admit, *you* are the liar, ChristoFEARa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see, .  .  . how does it work in a psyops to turn day into night, white into black.  Oh yea, peer group, social pressure type dialogue.
> 
> Concrete.  The east concrete core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the concrete in that GIF is not a wall, but a FLOOR
> if you weren't so fucking delusional, you would understand simple facts
Click to expand...


actually, i think its one of the stairwells that were outside the core but its impossible to tell what that is for certain. we can rule out a concrete core because there was no concrete core.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see, .  .  . how does it work in a psyops to turn day into night, white into black.  Oh yea, peer group, social pressure type dialogue.
> 
> Concrete.  The east concrete core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the concrete in that GIF is not a wall, but a FLOOR
> if you weren't so fucking delusional, you would understand simple facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually, i think its one of the stairwells that were outside the core but its impossible to tell what that is for certain. we can rule out a concrete core because there was no concrete core.
Click to expand...


It cannot be a floor because it has no where to fall from and it is too thick.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the concrete in that GIF is not a wall, but a FLOOR
> if you weren't so fucking delusional, you would understand simple facts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually, i think its one of the stairwells that were outside the core but its impossible to tell what that is for certain. we can rule out a concrete core because there was no concrete core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It cannot be a floor because it has no where to fall from and it is too thick.
Click to expand...


where is your concrete core, chris? 










[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xof1AjIVQY&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - World Trade Center (Part 1/8)[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, i think its one of the stairwells that were outside the core but its impossible to tell what that is for certain. we can rule out a concrete core because there was no concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It cannot be a floor because it has no where to fall from and it is too thick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where is your concrete core, chris?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xof1AjIVQY&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - World Trade Center (Part 1/8)[/ame]
Click to expand...


The proportioning is not right with the columns and spaces between them and they are not bonafied images of the Twins.






If they were, they do not look into the core anyway.  WTC 1 had quite a distance between the interior box columns and concrete core because of the taper to the concrete walls.

Light can be seen between the interior box columns and core face in his noon silhouette.






So if it is one of the Twins, that is what it is.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It cannot be a floor because it has no where to fall from and it is too thick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is your concrete core, chris?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proportioning is not right with the columns and spaces between them and they are not bonafied images of the Twins.
> 
> 
> 
> If they were, they do not look into the core anyway.  WTC 1 had quite a distance between the interior box columns and concrete core because of the taper to the concrete walls.
> 
> Light can be seen between the interior box columns and core face in his noon silhouette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if it is one of the Twins, that is what it is.
Click to expand...

and that photo disproves your stupid concrete core, dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The proportioning is not right with the columns and spaces between them and they are not bonafied images of the Twins.


bullshit. its from a documentary on the history channel aired in 2001 before 9/11.



Christophera said:


> If they were, they do not look into the core anyway.  WTC 1 had quite a distance between the interior box columns and concrete core because of the taper to the concrete walls.


where are you getting your information from, chris? are you just making this up as you go along again? you fucked up again. the pictures look right THROUGH where you claim your concrete core was. you said the columns were attached to the concrete core. WELL WHERE THE FUCK IS IT?!!! 



Christophera said:


> Light can be seen between the interior box columns and core face in his noon silhouette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if it is one of the Twins, that is what it is.



you are just making shit up again!!  where did you get the info that this pic was taken at noon?? 

anyway, thanks for proving there was no concrete core. that photo absolutely proves there was no concrete core.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proportioning is not right with the columns and spaces between them and they are not bonafied images of the Twins.
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit. its from a documentary on the history channel aired in 2001 before 9/11.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they were, they do not look into the core anyway.  WTC 1 had quite a distance between the interior box columns and concrete core because of the taper to the concrete walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where are you getting your information from, chris? are you just making this up as you go along again? you fucked up again. the pictures look right THROUGH where you claim your concrete core was. you said the columns were attached to the concrete core. WELL WHERE THE FUCK IS IT?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Light can be seen between the interior box columns and core face in his noon silhouette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if it is one of the Twins, that is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are just making shit up again!!  where did you get the info that this pic was taken at noon??
> 
> anyway, thanks for proving there was no concrete core. that photo absolutely proves there was no concrete core.
Click to expand...







You are just making shit up again!!  where did you get the info that this pic showed steel core columns?  That's too small for structural steel.  It's rebar. 

anyway, thanks for proving there were no steel core columns. that photo absolutely proves there was no steel columns in the core.

BTW, approximatly noon.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proportioning is not right with the columns and spaces between them and they are not bonafied images of the Twins.
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit. its from a documentary on the history channel aired in 2001 before 9/11.
> 
> 
> where are you getting your information from, chris? are you just making this up as you go along again? you fucked up again. the pictures look right THROUGH where you claim your concrete core was. you said the columns were attached to the concrete core. WELL WHERE THE FUCK IS IT?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Light can be seen between the interior box columns and core face in his noon silhouette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if it is one of the Twins, that is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are just making shit up again!!  where did you get the info that this pic was taken at noon??
> 
> anyway, thanks for proving there was no concrete core. that photo absolutely proves there was no concrete core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just making shit up again!!  where did you get the info that this pic showed steel core columns?  That's too small for structural steel.  It's rebar.
> 
> anyway, thanks for proving there were no steel core columns. that photo absolutely proves there was no steel columns in the core.
Click to expand...

holy shit you are too fucking stupid


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit. its from a documentary on the history channel aired in 2001 before 9/11.
> 
> 
> where are you getting your information from, chris? are you just making this up as you go along again? you fucked up again. the pictures look right THROUGH where you claim your concrete core was. you said the columns were attached to the concrete core. WELL WHERE THE FUCK IS IT?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you are just making shit up again!!  where did you get the info that this pic was taken at noon??
> 
> anyway, thanks for proving there was no concrete core. that photo absolutely proves there was no concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just making shit up again!!  where did you get the info that this pic showed steel core columns?  That's too small for structural steel.  It's rebar.
> 
> anyway, thanks for proving there were no steel core columns. that photo absolutely proves there was no steel columns in the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> holy shit you are too fucking stupid
Click to expand...


I realized your self hatred was great so I copied your words, revised and made them true.  

Agent .  .  . you have no purpose in an American place except against the interests the people have in lawful government. 






The silhouette photo shows concrete because of a slight taper leaving a sliver of light at the top off the side of the core between it and the interior box column.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just making shit up again!!  where did you get the info that this pic showed steel core columns?  That's too small for structural steel.  It's rebar.
> 
> anyway, thanks for proving there were no steel core columns. that photo absolutely proves there was no steel columns in the core.
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit you are too fucking stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I realized your self hatred was great so I copied your words, revised and made them true.
> 
> Agent .  .  . you have no purpose in an American place except against the interests the people have in lawful government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The silhouette photo shows concrete because of a slight taper leaving a sliver of light at the top off the side of the core between it and the interior box column.
Click to expand...

you are so fucked up you cant even keep track of who says what
and you are fucking insane if you still think there was a concrete core in the WTC, there wasnt any and that has been shown over and over yet you persist with your delusions
i can't keep saying you are lying anymore, because it is clear you REALLY do think thats what is seen, so you are just another delusional fucktard


----------



## Christophera

Clearly, there are massive VERIFICATIONS of the concrete core.   You've never posted an image of your supposed steel core columns.
Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.

The west concrete wall of the WTC 1 core standing to the left of the spire.






The spire was the north end interior box column of the west side exterior steel framework supporting floors, one of 24 surrounding the rectangular concrete tubular core as the inner wall of the exterior steel.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Clearly, there are massive VERIFICATIONS of the concrete core.   You've never posted an image of your supposed steel core columns.
> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
> 
> The west concrete wall of the WTC 1 core standing to the left of the spire.
> 
> 
> 
> The spire was the north end interior box column of the west side exterior steel framework supporting floors, one of 24 surrounding the rectangular concrete tubular core as the inner wall of the exterior steel.


complete and total BULLSHIT


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, there are massive VERIFICATIONS of the concrete core.   You've never posted an image of your supposed steel core columns.
> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
> 
> The west concrete wall of the WTC 1 core standing to the left of the spire.
> 
> 
> 
> The spire was the north end interior box column of the west side exterior steel framework supporting floors, one of 24 surrounding the rectangular concrete tubular core as the inner wall of the exterior steel.
> 
> 
> 
> complete and total BULLSHIT
Click to expand...


FEMA says this is the core





but on 9-11 we see this,





complete and total BULLSHIT


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, there are massive VERIFICATIONS of the concrete core.   You've never posted an image of your supposed steel core columns.
> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
> 
> The west concrete wall of the WTC 1 core standing to the left of the spire.
> 
> 
> 
> The spire was the north end interior box column of the west side exterior steel framework supporting floors, one of 24 surrounding the rectangular concrete tubular core as the inner wall of the exterior steel.
> 
> 
> 
> complete and total BULLSHIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FEMA says this is the core
> 
> 
> but on 9-11 we see this,
> 
> 
> *complete and total BULLSHIT*
Click to expand...

you FINALLY got something right
all your posts are complete and total BULLSHIT


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Clearly, there are massive VERIFICATIONS of the concrete core.   You've never posted an image of your supposed steel core columns.


we dont need to post them. you post pics of the steel core columns in the core area all the time!! 




Christophera said:


> Robertson


you lie and attribute something the reporter said to robertson. absolute proof yo uare a lying sack of shit.



Christophera said:


> is verified by Oxford,


oxford uses the WTC as an example of a skyscraper. it doesnt say the WTC had a concrete core!! 



Christophera said:


> verifying Domel who describes a concrete core


you are right. domel was doing a study on the effects of workers at the WTC. he was not doing a study on the construction of the towers at all. he just mentions in passing and in error that it had a concrete core.



Christophera said:


> verified by the image of WTC 2 core,


no concrete core in your picture.




Christophera said:


> verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3,


 thats clearly a piece of the floor. you can see the trusses. you are a lying sack of shit.



Christophera said:


> the WTC 1 rebar,


no rebar in your picture. 



Christophera said:


> just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then,


 no core wall is seen. only a delusional person would insist they see it!! 




Christophera said:


> the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with http://algoxy.com/psych/images/shearspirewall.jpg


 there is no concrete core and your picture doesnt show any concrete core wall 



Christophera said:


> interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall





Christophera said:


> ,


hey look!! the steel core!!!  no concrete, jackass 



Christophera said:


> consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick,


where's your fucking concrete? where's your rebar?!! 



Christophera said:


> all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007, which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


there was no evidence of high explosives found. you can hear that there are no high explosives used in this video.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOGI33HsiCc&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - WTC Collapse Best Angle - InfoDebug.com[/ame]



Christophera said:


> The west concrete wall of the WTC 1 core standing to the left of the spire.


HAHAHAHAHahahahaha!!! there's no concrete wall there!!! 



Christophera said:


> The spire was the north end interior box column of the west side exterior steel framework supporting floors, one of 24 surrounding the rectangular concrete tubular core as the inner wall of the exterior steel.



wrong, you lying sack of shit. the spire was the two center rows of the steel core. your claim (the one that you simply fabricated, apparently) that it is the north end of the west side is proven wrong here.....
Spires Demystified

the funny part is that you keep saying (and lying) that we cant show pictures of the steel core on 9/11. well, the world famous "spire" is the center two rows of the steel core!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> wrong, you lying sack of shit. the spire was the two center rows of the steel core. your claim (the one that you simply fabricated, apparently) that it is the north end of the west side is proven wrong here.....
> Spires Demystified



The assertion that this is the north end of the west wall is certain by very simple means, unlike that falacious page you link to that is created by an electrical engineer that couldn't tell the difference between unraveled flexible electrical conduit and det cord on scholars for 9-11 truth.

This image is taken north of WTC 1's west wall and shows the spire to the right of a massive object NOT a steel core column.  It appears with a fractured end.  Obviously and end view of a very thick concrete wall.  The center area of the core left of the concrete wall is empty. 






The below shows a totally empty core with rebar surrounding it.






This is the spire from the west.  Clearly it is the north end of the wall and the core behind it is empty.






This is a superimposition that locates the spire as the noth end of the west inner wall of the exterior steel structure.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The assertion that this is the north end of the west wall is certain by very simple means, unlike that falacious page you link to that is created by an electrical engineer that couldn't tell the difference between unraveled flexible electrical conduit and det cord on scholars for 9-11 truth.
> 
> This image is taken north of WTC 1's west wall and shows the spire to the right of a massive object NOT a steel core column.  It appears with a fractured end.  Obviously and end view of a very thick concrete wall.



proof please. where is your proof that it is a very thick concrete wall? it looks exactly like the rest of the debris cloud you see everywhere and doesnt look like a solid object at all.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The assertion that this is the north end of the west wall is certain by very simple means, unlike that falacious page you link to that is created by an electrical engineer that couldn't tell the difference between unraveled flexible electrical conduit and det cord on scholars for 9-11 truth.
> 
> This image is taken north of WTC 1's west wall and shows the spire to the right of a massive object NOT a steel core column.  It appears with a fractured end.  Obviously and end view of a very thick concrete wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proof please. where is your proof that it is a very thick concrete wall? it looks exactly like the rest of the debris cloud you see everywhere and doesnt look like a solid object at all.
Click to expand...

hey, the dipshit is still using 2 photos of the exact same thing and calling them different things
his delusions are too far gone for him to ever see the truth


----------



## Fizz

chris, you delusional deadbeat jackass, YOU ARE SO BUSTED!!!

you superimposed the towers in the wrong place!!! 

HAHAHAHAHAHahahahahahaaa!!!!






before i go making graphics to prove you wrong do you want to admit you used the wrong angle and put the towers in the wrong place??


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> chris, you delusional deadbeat jackass, YOU ARE SO BUSTED!!!
> 
> you superimposed the towers in the wrong place!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHahahahahahaaa!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before i go making graphics to prove you wrong do you want to admit you used the wrong angle and put the towers in the wrong place??



I did not create that superimposition.  One of my opposition did, and shortly thereafter they became informed with *independently verified evidence* and STOPPED supporting secret methods of mass murder.  They were a sincere American being reasonable and responsible.

BTW, the red arrow indicates the 2 interior box columns that were a part of the moment frame which connected on all 4 faces of the inner wall of the exterior steel framework.  

There were no steel core columns in the core area and you cannot post an image of them and have not .  .  . ever.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> chris, you delusional deadbeat jackass, YOU ARE SO BUSTED!!!
> 
> you superimposed the towers in the wrong place!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHahahahahahaaa!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before i go making graphics to prove you wrong do you want to admit you used the wrong angle and put the towers in the wrong place??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not create that superimposition.  One of my opposition did, and shortly thereafter they became informed with *independently verified evidence* and STOPPED supporting secret methods of mass murder.  They were a sincere American being reasonable and responsible.
> 
> BTW, the red arrow indicates the 2 interior box columns that were a part of the moment frame which connected on all 4 faces of the inner wall of the exterior steel framework.
> 
> There were no steel core columns in the core area and you cannot post an image of them and have not .  .  . ever.
Click to expand...

you are such a liar


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> There were no steel core columns in the core area and you cannot post an image of them and have not .  .  . ever.



there were only steel columns in two places. the perimeter columns and the core columns. unless you are claiming these are perimeter columns then they are core columns.

where did you get the information that this is the northwest corner of the core? i think you said northwest, but not important. i want to see your evidence before i prove you wrong.

or is this just something else you completely fabricated?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were no steel core columns in the core area and you cannot post an image of them and have not .  .  . ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there were only steel columns in two places. the perimeter columns and the core columns. unless you are claiming these are perimeter columns then they are core columns.
> 
> where did you get the information that this is the northwest corner of the core? i think you said northwest, but not important. i want to see your evidence before i prove you wrong.
> 
> or is this just something else you completely fabricated?
Click to expand...


The perimeter columns stand in the background, and the columns of the inner framed wall that supported the floors with the perimeter columns is left of a 12 foot thick concrete wall with a 3x7 hallway running the length of it.






The box column is the largest of all and the spire below is one of the same.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were no steel core columns in the core area and you cannot post an image of them and have not .  .  . ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there were only steel columns in two places. the perimeter columns and the core columns. unless you are claiming these are perimeter columns then they are core columns.
> 
> where did you get the information that this is the northwest corner of the core? i think you said northwest, but not important. i want to see your evidence before i prove you wrong.
> 
> or is this just something else you completely fabricated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perimeter columns stand in the background, and the columns of the inner framed wall that supported the floors with the perimeter columns is left of a 12 foot thick concrete wall with a 3x7 hallway running the length of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box column is the largest of all and the spire below is one of the same.
Click to expand...

all steel and no concrete
you even post the proof, but you are so fucking delusional you think it was concrete


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were no steel core columns in the core area and you cannot post an image of them and have not .  .  . ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there were only steel columns in two places. the perimeter columns and the core columns. unless you are claiming these are perimeter columns then they are core columns.
> 
> where did you get the information that this is the northwest corner of the core? i think you said northwest, but not important. i want to see your evidence before i prove you wrong.
> 
> or is this just something else you completely fabricated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perimeter columns stand in the background, and the columns of the inner framed wall that supported the floors with the perimeter columns is left of a 12 foot thick concrete wall with a 3x7 hallway running the length of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box column is the largest of all and the spire below is one of the same.
Click to expand...


so you agree they are core columns. thanks.

now stop asking for pictures of core columns when even you admit they are core columns.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were no steel core columns in the core area and you cannot post an image of them and have not .  .  . ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there were only steel columns in two places. the perimeter columns and the core columns. unless you are claiming these are perimeter columns then they are core columns.
> 
> where did you get the information that this is the northwest corner of the core? i think you said northwest, but not important. i want to see your evidence before i prove you wrong.
> 
> or is this just something else you completely fabricated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perimeter columns stand in the background, and the columns of the inner framed wall that supported the floors with the perimeter columns is left of a 12 foot thick concrete wall with a 3x7 hallway running the length of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box column is the largest of all and the spire below is one of the same.
Click to expand...


ChristoFEARa:

Thank you, you fucking retard, for again posting an image of *steel* core above grade at the collapsed Trade Tower site.   In the image of the collapse one can make out the steel core.  One can make out smoke.  It is even possible that one might see dust from crumbled concrete -- flooring.  But what one absolutely CANNOT see in the images you post, you scumbag lying sick bastard Troofer, is ANY hint of vertical concrete.


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> there were only steel columns in two places. the perimeter columns and the core columns. unless you are claiming these are perimeter columns then they are core columns.
> 
> where did you get the information that this is the northwest corner of the core? i think you said northwest, but not important. i want to see your evidence before i prove you wrong.
> 
> or is this just something else you completely fabricated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perimeter columns stand in the background, and the columns of the inner framed wall that supported the floors with the perimeter columns is left of a 12 foot thick concrete wall with a 3x7 hallway running the length of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box column is the largest of all and the spire below is one of the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChristoFEARa:
> 
> Thank you, you fucking retard, for again posting an image of steel core.
Click to expand...


The "interior box column" (columns of the inner framed wall opposing the perimeter walls) forming the spire is outside the concrete core wall, on the right.  The empty core area is left of the concrete core wall the interior box column comprising the spire is fastened to.






Just as the interior box column here of the north side of WTC 1 is outside the 12 foot thick concrete base wall. It is so massive it has a hallway running the length of it.  Note, there are no columns to the right and closer of the WTC 1 core remanant.  That is the core area.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perimeter columns stand in the background, and the columns of the inner framed wall that supported the floors with the perimeter columns is left of a 12 foot thick concrete wall with a 3x7 hallway running the length of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box column is the largest of all and the spire below is one of the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristoFEARa:
> 
> Thank you, you fucking retard, for again posting an image of steel core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "interior box column" (columns of the inner framed wall opposing the perimeter walls) forming the spire is outside the concrete core wall, on the right.  The empty core area is left of the concrete core wall the interior box column comprising the spire is fastened to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as the interior box column here of the north side of WTC 1 is outside the 12 foot thick concrete base wall. It is so massive it has a hallway running the length of it.  Note, there are no columns to the right and closer of the WTC 1 core remanant.  That is the core area.
Click to expand...

there is no vertical concrete in either photo


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChristoFEARa:
> 
> Thank you, you fucking retard, for again posting an image of steel core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "interior box column" (columns of the inner framed wall opposing the perimeter walls) forming the spire is outside the concrete core wall, on the right.  The empty core area is left of the concrete core wall the interior box column comprising the spire is fastened to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as the interior box column here of the north side of WTC 1 is outside the 12 foot thick concrete base wall. It is so massive it has a hallway running the length of it.  Note, there are no columns to the right and closer of the WTC 1 core remanant.  That is the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is no vertical concrete in either photo
Click to expand...


*Exactly.*  And the ever-dishonest ChristoFEARa damn well knows it, too.

ChristoFEARa is just too much of a filthy scumbag Troofer rat-asshole liar to ever admit that obvious truth.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The "interior box column" (columns of the inner framed wall opposing the perimeter walls) forming the spire is outside the concrete core wall, on the right.  The empty core area is left of the concrete core wall the interior box column comprising the spire is fastened to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as the interior box column here of the north side of WTC 1 is outside the 12 foot thick concrete base wall. It is so massive it has a hallway running the length of it.  Note, there are no columns to the right and closer of the WTC 1 core remanant.  That is the core area.



the "interior box columns" are the steel core. there is no concrete walls inside the world trade center towers. you claim the interior box columns are fastened to the concrete core.

so where are they in these pictures? your concrete core doesnt exist!!!!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "interior box column" (columns of the inner framed wall opposing the perimeter walls) forming the spire is outside the concrete core wall, on the right.  The empty core area is left of the concrete core wall the interior box column comprising the spire is fastened to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as the interior box column here of the north side of WTC 1 is outside the 12 foot thick concrete base wall. It is so massive it has a hallway running the length of it.  Note, there are no columns to the right and closer of the WTC 1 core remanant.  That is the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the "interior box columns" are the steel core. there is no concrete walls inside the world trade center towers. you claim the interior box columns are fastened to the concrete core.
> 
> so where are they in these pictures? your concrete core doesnt exist!!!!!
Click to expand...


The columns look too wide and the spaces too narrow to be the Twins.






However, if it were, at the very top 10 floors, there was quite a bit of space between the interior box columns and the concrete core.   Meaning the core could be six inches to the right of the image taken closest to the interior box columns.

Most importantly, where are the supposed core columns when the images are nearer the ground on 9-11?  The core appears empty.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "interior box column" (columns of the inner framed wall opposing the perimeter walls) forming the spire is outside the concrete core wall, on the right.  The empty core area is left of the concrete core wall the interior box column comprising the spire is fastened to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as the interior box column here of the north side of WTC 1 is outside the 12 foot thick concrete base wall. It is so massive it has a hallway running the length of it.  Note, there are no columns to the right and closer of the WTC 1 core remanant.  That is the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the "interior box columns" are the steel core. there is no concrete walls inside the world trade center towers. you claim the interior box columns are fastened to the concrete core.
> 
> so where are they in these pictures? your concrete core doesnt exist!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The columns look too wide and the spaces too narrow to be the Twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, if it were, at the very top 10 floors, there was quite a bit of space between the interior box columns and the concrete core.   Meaning the core could be six inches to the right of the image taken closest to the interior box columns.
> 
> Most importantly, where are the supposed core columns when the images are nearer the ground on 9-11?  The core appears empty.
Click to expand...


complete bullshit. the photos are from FEMA and from a video documentary of the WTC aired on the history channel. they are most certainly the WTC towers.

you just said yesterday the box columns were fastened to the concrete core. WHERE"S THE FUCKING CONCRETE CORE, CHRIS?!!!


----------



## Christophera

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

The design of the structures blamed for the deaths of nearly 3,000 innocent people has been misrepresented and the cause of death on death certificates is erroneous for the reason of the deception documented here. Constitutional due process or equal protection of law has not been provided in these capital crimes. Forensic engineering analysis of collapse cannot be accurately completed without building plans or the exact design and construction of buildings such as the Twin Towers.

The National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) volunteered to analyze collapse but did not have the actual structural plans of the Towers. Seven years of research fails to show that NIST had such plans and there are numerous signs that this was a problem years after the plans should have been available to the public.

REQUEST FOR JUDICIAL NOTICE

10/05/01 The American Institute of Architects reports that a number of firms have been receiving requests for building plans that have raised some concern. . . . WTCTragedy
and EXHIBITS A through E with PANELS 1 through 6 as indicated in the following.​
The NIST disclaimer was all that was found when seaching their report for mention of the plans or sheets and details of it.






That disclaimer would allow them to take the incoherent mumblings of a traitor along with the sunday funnies, use them as building plans and be free of liability.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That disclaimer would allow them to take the incoherent mumblings of a traitor along with the sunday funnies, use them as building plans and be free of liability.



so you are saying that they could have used your concrete core hoax, which you have no plans for, no pictures of and cant even explain exactly where it was without changing your story.... without having any liability. 

ok. thanks for that insignificant piece of info.


----------



## Christophera

fiz said:
			
		

> so you are saying that they could have used your concrete core hoax, which you have no plans for, no pictures of and cant even explain exactly where it was without changing your story.... without having any liability.



No, you say that.

I say that their disclaimer makes it so they don't have to use plans or just used what someone told them and they have no liability.

Do you think someone told them about the concrete core?

http://algoxy.com/psych/images/nist.disclaimer3_4.jpg


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you are saying that they could have used your concrete core hoax, which you have no plans for, no pictures of and cant even explain exactly where it was without changing your story.... without having any liability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you say that.
> 
> I say that their disclaimer makes it so they don't have to use plans or just used what someone told them and they have no liability.
> 
> Do you think someone told them about the concrete core?
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/nist.disclaimer3_4.jpg
Click to expand...


Do we think that some asshole Troofer (like you, for instance) CLAIMED to them that there "WAS" A CONCRETE CORE?

WHO CARES?

Asshole liars like you can CLAIM that you have walked on the moon in bare feet, but your claim doesn't make anything true.

Especially YOUR claim.

You probably once claimed to love your own children, too.

You fucking lowlife.


----------



## Christophera

liab said:
			
		

> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you are saying that they could have used your concrete core hoax, which you have no plans for, no pictures of and cant even explain exactly where it was without changing your story.... without having any liability.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you say that.
> 
> I say that their disclaimer makes it so they don't have to use plans or just used what someone told them and they have no liability.
> 
> Do you think someone told them about the concrete core?
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/nist.disclaimer3_4.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do we think that some asshole Troofer (like you, for instance) CLAIMED to them that there "WAS" A CONCRETE CORE?
Click to expand...


Of course, the perps make you care because I proved the concrete core with independently verified evidence like these items.

Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.

and these frames of a video showing the east wall of WTC 1 toppling into the core.


----------



## Fizz

no concrete core in your animation.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> liab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you say that.
> 
> I say that their disclaimer makes it so they don't have to use plans or just used what someone told them and they have no liability.
> 
> Do you think someone told them about the concrete core?
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/nist.disclaimer3_4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we think that some asshole Troofer (like you, for instance) CLAIMED to them that there "WAS" A CONCRETE CORE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, the perps make you care because I proved the concrete core with independently verified evidence like these items.
> 
> Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.
> 
> and these frames of a video showing the east wall of WTC 1 toppling into the core.
Click to expand...


Repeating your disinformation, inaccuracies and lies (no matter how endlessly you try that ploy) STILL doesn't make any of the shit you cite of any value, asshole.

The Oxford reference discussed how building *like* the Twin Towers had been made.  To the extent it CLAIMS to state that  the Twin Towers were constructed with a concrete core, it is un-sourced and quite simply wrong.  That YOU place such stock in a second or third hand bit of "reporting," only shows how desperate YOU are to find some support (however weak) to buttress your erroneous belief.  Indeed, the Twin Towers were NOT built with a concrete core.   

The image you always loop STILL does NOT show a concrete core wall.  It never showed any such thing.  No matter how often you loop it, it still shows no such thing.

Your "evidence" is not evidence and has never been "verified."  That claim you always make is just you lying again.

Here's the real rule:  When a filthy treasonous scumbag 9/11 Troofer makes a claim, it's almost always just another fucking lie.


----------



## Christophera

lillibilly said:
			
		

> Repeating your disinformation, inaccuracies and lies (no matter how endlessly you try that ploy) STILL doesn't make any of the shit you cite of any value, asshole.
> 
> The Oxford reference discussed how building like the Twin Towers had been made. To the extent it CLAIMS to state that the Twin Towers were constructed with a concrete core, it is un-sourced and quite simply wrong.



Oxford is a source.  It is verified.  Your text is not.  Robertson in Newsweek is corroborated by another engineer who was at ground zero, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. and both are absolutely consistent with images on 9-11 that show concrete core walls surrounding the core area.






Whereas you have neve even posted an image from 9-11 showing steel core columns in the core area.  It is sooooooooo obvious you have no evidence and are just "texting for traitors".


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> lillibilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating your disinformation, inaccuracies and lies (no matter how endlessly you try that ploy) STILL doesn't make any of the shit you cite of any value, asshole.
> 
> The Oxford reference discussed how building like the Twin Towers had been made. To the extent it CLAIMS to state that the Twin Towers were constructed with a concrete core, it is un-sourced and quite simply wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxford is a source.  It is verified.  Your text is not.  Robertson in Newsweek is corroborated by another engineer who was at ground zero, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. and both are absolutely consistent with images on 9-11 that show concrete core walls surrounding the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whereas you have neve even posted an image from 9-11 showing steel core columns in the core area.  It is sooooooooo obvious you have no evidence and are just "texting for traitors".
Click to expand...

YOU post images of steel core every time
but in your delusions, you think its concrete


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Whereas you have neve even posted an image from 9-11 showing steel core columns in the core area.  It is sooooooooo obvious you have no evidence and are just "texting for traitors".



chris, we have already shown you that the picture above is the middle two rows of columns of the steel core.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> lillibilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating your disinformation, inaccuracies and lies (no matter how endlessly you try that ploy) STILL doesn't make any of the shit you cite of any value, asshole.
> 
> The Oxford reference discussed how building like the Twin Towers had been made. To the extent it CLAIMS to state that the Twin Towers were constructed with a concrete core, it is un-sourced and quite simply wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxford is a source.  It is verified.
Click to expand...


Oxford is not a valid source on the topic, and the mistaken shit it said in the excerpt you quoted has never been verified.



Christophera said:


> Your text is not.



And neither is yours, dumbass.



Christophera said:


> Robertson in Newsweek is corroborated by another engineer who was at ground zero,



No.  Robertson didn't SAY it.  The reporter "said" it and the reporter was wrong.



Christophera said:


> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. and both are absolutely consistent with images on 9-11 that show concrete core walls surrounding the core area.



Domel is wrong and  nothing he says in error is at all consistent with the 9/11/2001 images which absolutely do NOT show any concrete core wall whatsoever.




Christophera said:


> Whereas you have neve even posted an image from 9-11 showing steel core columns in the core area.  It is sooooooooo obvious you have no evidence and are just "texting for traitors".



YOU have posted images of the steel columns, stupid.  And several others have been posted here REGULARLY.  YOU then, dishonestly as is your way, dismiss them out of hand without basis in reality.  Because you cannot debate honestly.  You are a Troofer.  All Troofers are scumbag liars.  

It is apparent that even YOU don't believe the bullshit you perpetually disseminate.  You are a thoroughly vile, dishonest, treasonous, scumbag Troofer.  Go out.  Get a job.  Support your own flesh and blood instead of wasting your time trying to convince folks that your bullshit is champagne.  You are a roach.


----------



## Christophera

Clearly, your text STATING that the evidence of the concrete core should somehow be diminished, is strictly inadequate compared tp the actual array of corroborating and consistent facts there are.  

Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Clearly, your text STATING that the evidence of the concrete core should somehow be diminished, is strictly inadequate compared tp the actual array of corroborating and consistent facts there are.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20040807085840/http://msnbc.msn.com/id/3069641/


this is a message board, dipshit
TEXT is what its about


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Clearly, your text STATING that the *evidence of the concrete core should somehow be diminished*, is strictly inadequate compared tp the actual array of corroborating and consistent facts there are.



are you fucking serious? diminish evidence of a concrete core? 

WHAT FUCKING EVIDENCE!!!!?? 

you lie and say the architect said something he did not. thats just about all we need to know about you, your credibility and how your really dont give a shit about facts. all facts prove the core was steel.

you got nothing.


----------



## Christophera

fiz said:
			
		

> are you fucking serious? diminish evidence of a concrete core?
> 
> WHAT FUCKING EVIDENCE!!!!??



You cannot link to a site having images of the steel core columns in the core area.

You cannot link to a site having information about the core that DOES NOT originate with FEMA.

This is all independent from FEMA about the true core, the concrete core.  It is very consistent compared to the nonsense you find about the other, non existent cores and to contradictions found there.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you fucking serious? diminish evidence of a concrete core?
> 
> WHAT FUCKING EVIDENCE!!!!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot link to a site having images of the steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> You cannot link to a site having information about the core that DOES NOT originate with FEMA.
> 
> This is all independent from FEMA about the true core, the concrete core.  It is very consistent compared to the nonsense you find about the other, non existent cores and to contradictions found there.
Click to expand...


here is your proof of steel core columns in the steel core area and it has nothing to do with fema.


----------



## Christophera

Absolutely no structural steel protrudes from the top where the supposed steel core columns were located.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Absolutely no structural steel protrudes from the top where the supposed steel core columns were located.


it doesnt have to, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

If there were a bunch of steel core columns in the core and that is what is holding up what we see, we would see them sticking out the top of the core, at least a few and they would be very RAGGED.

The steel core columns have to show in the core area at some time, or they did not exist.  What existed was elevator guide rail support steel


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> If there were a bunch of steel core columns in the core and that is what is holding up what we see, we would see them sticking out the top of the core, at least a few and they would be very RAGGED.
> 
> The steel core columns have to show in the core area at some time, or they did not exist.  What existed was elevator guide rail support steel


and you did on one of the towers
you post that pic often enough
it just didnt happen to have any on the first tower that collapsed
dipshit


----------



## Christophera

dit said:
			
		

> and you did on one of the towers
> you post that pic often enough
> it just didnt happen to have any on the first tower that collapsed
> dipshit



You always say that and never post the image with what you say so you can lie.  The infiltrators of the US government and perpetrators would like that.

The images posted only show columns surrounding the core.  You've been unsuccesfully trying to misinterpret this one as a core column.  It is not.  It is an  interior box column, one of 24 that surrounded the concrete core walls.






It is NOT inside the core.  It is clearly outside the core area which is on the left.






Here are the interior box columns silhouetted against the concrete core wll behind them.


----------



## Christophera

This one has the interior box columns silouetted.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Absolutely no structural steel protrudes from the top where the supposed steel core columns were located.



why do you need to be such a lying piece of shit and only show the silhouette of that object? in this view you can clearly see it is made of steel columns.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> dit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you did on one of the towers
> you post that pic often enough
> it just didnt happen to have any on the first tower that collapsed
> dipshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You always say that and never post the image with what you say so you can lie.  The infiltrators of the US government and perpetrators would like that.
> 
> The images posted only show columns surrounding the core.  You've been unsuccesfully trying to misinterpret this one as a core column.  It is not.  It is an  interior box column, one of 24 that surrounded the concrete core walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is NOT inside the core.  It is clearly outside the core area which is on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the interior box columns silhouetted against the concrete core wll behind them.
Click to expand...

dipshit, i dont need to post photos(although i HAVE) because YOUR photos prove a steel column core


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If there were a bunch of steel core columns in the core and that is what is holding up what we see, we would see them sticking out the top of the core, at least a few and they would be very RAGGED.



says who?


----------



## Christophera

That shot is taken seconds before while the interior box columns still surround the concrete.

Here is the other tower after the walls detonate then mis detonates and falls instead.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That shot is taken seconds before while the interior box columns still surround the concrete.
> 
> Here is the other tower after the walls detonate then mis detonates and falls instead.



where is your proof that interior box columns surrounded a concrete core? where are you getting that information from?


----------



## Christophera

From the missing 2 hour PBS documentary, which is why PBS is named IN RE to disclosure of treason.

A Ph.D who searched for it, and I know he found signs because his information about the title corrected mine.  Here is a .mp3 where he talks about it while I co host in 2007.

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3

Then there is this image that shows the interior box column of the north side WTC 1, left of the 12 foot thick core base wall.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> From the missing 2 hour PBS documentary, which is why PBS is named IN RE to disclosure of treason.
> 
> A Ph.D who searched for it, and I know he found signs because his information about the title corrected mine.  Here is a .mp3 where he talks about it while I co host in 2007.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
> 
> Then there is this image that shows the interior box column of the north side WTC 1, left of the 12 foot thick core base wall.


except there is no 12' thick concrete wall


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> That shot is taken seconds before while the interior box columns still surround the concrete.
> 
> Here is the other tower after the walls detonate then mis detonates and falls instead.



Surrounding the STEEL core, we KNOW for a FACT that they installed drywall.  

In that animated image you love to post and re-post in which you INSIST that we "see" a concrete wall falling (and you cannot establish that it's even a wall as opposed to a collapsed section of flooring which WAS made out of concrete), *how do YOU establish that the falling section is concrete and not an area of drywall?*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> From the missing 2 hour PBS documentary, which is why PBS is named IN RE to disclosure of treason.



so you dont have any proof at all. all we have is your word of what you recall a documentary to say. and your word is frankly SHIT. you didnt pay your child support for at least a dozen years and owe $30,000. you have continually changed your story time and time again about what was in the documentary. even if there is a missing documentary where is your proof that it says what you claim it does? 

yet we have documentaries dating back to the 70s that clearly show a steel core. these arent missing. they are on youtube.


----------



## Christophera

libalot said:
			
		

> Surrounding the STEEL core, we KNOW for a FACT that they installed drywall.
> 
> In that animated image you love to post and re-post in which you INSIST that we "see" a concrete wall falling (and you cannot establish that it's even a wall as opposed to a collapsed section of flooring which WAS made out of concrete), how do YOU establish that the falling section is concrete and not an area of drywall?



It is too thick. 

It falls too rapidly without catching air.

The drywall was between elevator guide rail support steel and we don't see any of them.

Since the core is empty in all 9-11 images, the steel core columns did not exist.


----------



## Christophera

How can I pay if the County will not appear on subpoena with very valuable public records?







MUNICIPAL FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html 
WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> libalot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surrounding the STEEL core, we KNOW for a FACT that they installed drywall.
> 
> In that animated image you love to post and re-post in which you INSIST that we "see" a concrete wall falling (and you cannot establish that it's even a wall as opposed to a collapsed section of flooring which WAS made out of concrete), how do YOU establish that the falling section is concrete and not an area of drywall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is too thick.
Click to expand...

says who?



Christophera said:


> It falls too rapidly without catching air.


says who?



Christophera said:


> The drywall was between elevator guide rail support steel and we don't see any of them.


sure we do....
right here.







Since the core is empty in all 9-11 images, the steel core columns did not exist.[/QUOTE]

core isnt empty in all images. thats just you lying again. got any pictures of concrete forms during constructions? any plans for a concrete core? any pictures of a concrete core? any worker testimonies for a concrete core?

you are the only person on earth that can look at the steel core and say there is not steel.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> How can I pay if the County will not appear on subpoena with very valuable public records?


get a job.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> libalot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surrounding the STEEL core, we KNOW for a FACT that they installed drywall.
> 
> In that animated image you love to post and re-post in which you INSIST that we "see" a concrete wall falling (and you cannot establish that it's even a wall as opposed to a collapsed section of flooring which WAS made out of concrete), how do YOU establish that the falling section is concrete and not an area of drywall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is too thick.
> 
> It falls too rapidly without catching air.
> 
> The drywall was between elevator guide rail support steel and we don't see any of them.
> 
> Since the core is empty in all 9-11 images, the steel core columns did not exist.
Click to expand...

no, whats too thick is your freaken skull


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> How can I pay if the County will not appear on subpoena with very valuable public records?


dipshit, what proof could possibly have been in records from the 1800's that would have had ANY bearing on your fucking child support?
pay your support dipshit


----------



## Christophera

dcon said:
			
		

> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I pay if the County will not appear on subpoena with very valuable public records?
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, what proof could possibly have been in records from the 1800's that would have had ANY bearing on your fucking child support?
Click to expand...


The records verified a great many things.  In those things, once verified, was great economic value.

The records had information valuable to the development of medical treatment.

Leslie Robertsons information to  Newsweek is verified by concrete surrounding the core on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> dcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I pay if the County will not appear on subpoena with very valuable public records?
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, what proof could possibly have been in records from the 1800's that would have had ANY bearing on your fucking child support?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The records verified a great many things.  In those things, once verified, was great economic value.
> 
> The records had information valuable to the development of medical treatment.
> 
> Leslie Robertsons information to  Newsweek is verified by concrete surrounding the core on 9-11.
Click to expand...

more bullshit
Robertson said no such thing


----------



## Christophera

Of course he did.  The reporter would not make it up.  Just because you only lie doesn't mean everyone else does.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Of course he did.  The reporter would not make it up.  Just because you only lie doesn't mean everyone else does.


of course he didnt, and thats why it is no longer on the Newsweek site, dipshit
the reporter got it WRONG
you are just to fucking stupid to understand


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Of course he did.  The reporter would not make it up.  Just because you only lie doesn't mean everyone else does.



nobody said the reporter "made it up". we are claiming you are making things up as you go along. the reporter got it wrong. it happens all the time especially when rushed to meet a deadline of sept 12th at the latest. so how many hours was that article written in? was robertson even interviewed for this article at all or were his quotes taken from someplace else (like a documentary)?? 

your insistence that robertson said something he clearly did not is proof of how FUCKING INSANE your entire concrete core hoax is.


files from 1876 have nothing to do with your child support. it doesnt matter how valuable you claim they are or even if they are made from concrete.

pay your fucking child support, you deadbeat.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> dcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I pay if the County will not appear on subpoena with very valuable public records?
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, what proof could possibly have been in records from the 1800's that would have had ANY bearing on your fucking child support?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The records verified a great many things.  In those things, once verified, was great economic value.
> 
> The records had information valuable to the development of medical treatment.
> 
> Leslie Robertsons information to  Newsweek is verified by concrete surrounding the core on 9-11.
Click to expand...



EXCEPT, again, your fucking image doesn't show a fucking HINT of concrete, asswipe.

It DOES show STEEL, of course.

Here's a thought:  maybe there's a REASON it shows NO fucking concrete but DOES show (exclusively) STEEL!


----------



## Christophera

Since you've proven you serve the same interests that took the plans,

the ex mayor

and will not acknowledge the violations of law the NYCLU pointed out, you have shown yourself to be too bias to have a credible opinion.  Your opinion is also not evidenced were verified information.

You fail.​


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Since you've proven you serve the same interests that took the plans,
> 
> the ex mayor
> 
> and will not acknowledge the violations of law the NYCLU pointed out, you have shown yourself to be too bias to have a credible opinion.  Your opinion is also not evidenced were verified information.
> 
> You fail.​



why is it everything you use is no longer on the original site???
are you that fucking stupid that you dont understand that when something is WRONG, it gets REMOVED from the original site​


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Since you've proven you serve the same interests that took the plans,
> 
> the ex mayor
> 
> and will not acknowledge the violations of law the NYCLU pointed out, you have shown yourself to be too bias to have a credible opinion.  Your opinion is also not evidenced were verified information.
> 
> You fail.​




you refuse to recognize that all the records were microfilmed AND RETURNED. you have shown not one shred of evidence of your claim that the towers blueprints were among these documents or that photos of a concrete core were taken. NOT A SINGLE PIECE OF EVIDENCE FOR YOUR CLAIM EXISTS. you simply made it up.

Gotham Center Action Alert​


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Since you've proven you serve the same interests that took the plans,
> 
> the ex mayor
> 
> and will not acknowledge the violations of law the NYCLU pointed out, you have shown yourself to be too bias to have a credible opinion.  Your opinion is also not evidenced were verified information.
> 
> You fail.​




the failure, as always, is all yours and yours entirely . . . you and the other scumbag lying fuckface Troofer assholes.

I don't "serve" any "interest" except the one associated with exposing your never-ending supply of lies and frauds.

(By the way, nice handle you have on the simple task of centering a phrase within a text box.     Next week the attendants think they might be able to let you try wiping your own ass.)

You have failed, among other things, to EVER "point out" what you falsely CLAIM was a violation of law, idiot.

You CITE the CLAIM of the douchetards in the NYCLU.  But their CLAIM is no more a "proof" than YOUR claims are.

You don't even have the decency to support your own children, lowlife.   Your credibility remains on par with that.  In other words, you are a massive suck.​


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Since you've proven you serve the same interests that took the plans,
> 
> the ex mayor
> 
> and will not acknowledge the violations of law the NYCLU pointed out, you have shown yourself to be too bias to have a credible opinion.  Your opinion is also not evidenced were verified information.
> 
> You fail.​




Agent chrissy continues to accuse any and all who see the lunacy in his posts to be exactly what he himself is; an agent of treason.​


----------



## Christophera

fis said:
			
		

> you refuse to recognize that all the records were microfilmed AND RETURNED.



Your links says NOTHING about the "world trade center documents"

_But now, four boxes of the papers - which contain Giuliani's public appearances from 1994 up until 2001 - are in the city's archives after having been processed by the privately funded Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs._



			
				fis said:
			
		

> you have shown not one shred of evidence of your claim that the towers blueprints were among these documents or that photos of a concrete core were taken. NOT A SINGLE PIECE OF EVIDENCE FOR YOUR CLAIM EXISTS. you simply made it up.



Of course you masters would want you to say that.  Which is a lie.  All civic center documents have the buildings plans.

NYCLU:

*Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.*

Typically, the reverse of what agents say is true.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you refuse to recognize that all the records were microfilmed AND RETURNED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your links says NOTHING about the "world trade center documents"
> 
> _But now, four boxes of the papers - which contain Giuliani's public appearances from 1994 up until 2001 - are in the city's archives after having been processed by the privately funded Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have shown not one shred of evidence of your claim that the towers blueprints were among these documents or that photos of a concrete core were taken. NOT A SINGLE PIECE OF EVIDENCE FOR YOUR CLAIM EXISTS. you simply made it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you masters would want you to say that.  Which is a lie.  All civic center documents have the buildings plans.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> *Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.*
> 
> Typically, the reverse of what agents say is true.
Click to expand...


whenever you have been proven wrong you go into this stupid "agent" bullshit.

ALL THE EVIDENCE WAS RETURNED. what part of the word "all" dont you understand?

_The legislation was inspired by the actions of former Mayor Rudolph Giuliani, who removed more than 2,000 boxes of his mayoral records to a Queens warehouse before leaving office. However, Giuliani does not have to immediately turn over his records, an exception negotiated by the Bloomberg administration. Councilmember Bill Perkins, who drafted the legislation, promised that an oversight committee would ensure that *all of the Giuliani records* are eventually returned to the city._

New York City Council STATED MEETING - MARCH 12, 2003 (Gotham Gazette, Mar 12, 2003)


----------



## Christophera

fis said:
			
		

> ALL THE EVIDENCE WAS RETURNED. what part of the word "all" dont you understand?



_But now, four boxes of the papers - which contain Giuliani's public appearances from 1994 up until 2001 - are in the city's archives after having been processed by the privately funded Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs._

What part of *four boxes* do you not understand .  .  . agent?

Eventually is not now, liar.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> fis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL THE EVIDENCE WAS RETURNED. what part of the word "all" dont you understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _But now, four boxes of the papers - which contain Giuliani's public appearances from 1994 up until 2001 - are in the city's archives after having been processed by the privately funded Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs._
> 
> What part of *four boxes* do you not understand .  .  . agent?
> 
> Eventually is not now, liar.
Click to expand...


found the other one.......


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL THE EVIDENCE WAS RETURNED. what part of the word "all" dont you understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _But now, four boxes of the papers - which contain Giuliani's public appearances from 1994 up until 2001 - are in the city's archives after having been processed by the privately funded Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs._
> 
> What part of *four boxes* do you not understand .  .  . agent?
> 
> Eventually is not now, liar.
Click to expand...


now is not 2003,when the article was written. you fucking moron!! 

*Over time, the records were microfilmed and returned to the city archives.*
AP IMPACT: Giuliani secretive as mayor - USATODAY.com

now where is proof of your claim that these records contained photos of the concrete core and the blueprints for the world trade center?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL THE EVIDENCE WAS RETURNED. what part of the word "all" dont you understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _But now, four boxes of the papers - which contain Giuliani's public appearances from 1994 up until 2001 - are in the city's archives after having been processed by the privately funded Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs._
> 
> What part of *four boxes* do you not understand .  .  . agent?
> 
> Eventually is not now, liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now is not 2003,when the article was written. you fucking moron!!
> 
> *Over time, the records were microfilmed and returned to the city archives.*
> AP IMPACT: Giuliani secretive as mayor - USATODAY.com
> 
> now where is proof of your claim that these records contained photos of the concrete core and the blueprints for the world trade center?
Click to expand...

hey, dipshit(christophera), notice how that story still resides on the original server?


----------



## Christophera

fiz said:
			
		

> now where is proof of your claim that these records contained photos of the concrete core and the blueprints for the world trade center?



If you had access to them and they showed steel core collumns you would have them to make your point, that you so rarely mention, because it's so ridiculous to make the claim there were steel core columns inthe core area AFTER no images of steel core columns in the core area ever found.

The only core that can be proven is a rectangular concrete tube.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now where is proof of your claim that these records contained photos of the concrete core and the blueprints for the world trade center?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had access to them and they showed steel core collumns you would have them to make your point, that you so rarely mention, because it's so ridiculous to make the claim there were steel core columns inthe core area AFTER no images of steel core columns in the core area ever found.
> 
> The only core that can be* proven* is a rectangular concrete tube.
Click to expand...

LIAR
you just make shit up


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now where is proof of your claim that these records contained photos of the concrete core and the blueprints for the world trade center?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had access to them and they showed steel core collumns you would have them to make your point, that you so rarely mention, because it's so ridiculous to make the claim there were steel core columns inthe core area AFTER no images of steel core columns in the core area ever found.
> 
> The only core that can be proven is a rectangular concrete tube.
Click to expand...


your concrete tube is made out of STEEL, jackass!!


----------



## Liability

It is probably just idle curiosity, but I wonder if Chrissyto*FEAR*a has "heard" anything yet from the Court where he "filed" that miasma of bullshit he references in his OP?

Or, are the Court's clerks too busy laughing whenever they pick up the whack-job's "filed" papers to have "responded" yet?

I laugh every time I think about Chrissyto*FEAR*a's anticipation of getting a "response."


----------



## slackjawed

Liability said:


> It is probably just idle curiosity, but I wonder if Chrissyto*FEAR*a has "heard" anything yet from the Court where he "filed" that miasma of bullshit he references in his OP?
> 
> Or, are the Court's clerks too busy laughing whenever they pick up the whack-job's "filed" papers to have "responded" yet?
> 
> I laugh every time I think about Chrissyto*FEAR*a's anticipation of getting a "response."



I laugh even more when I think about him getting sick of waiting, going down to the courthouse and announcing to everyone that works there that they are "perps", or "agents" and are complicit in treason.


----------



## Fizz

slackjawed said:


> I laugh even more when I think about him getting sick of waiting, going down to the courthouse and announcing to everyone that works there that they are "perps", or "agents" and are complicit in treason.



i have no doubts that it has actually happened!!


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:
			
		

> fits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh even more when I think about him getting sick of waiting, going down to the courthouse and announcing to everyone that works there that they are "perps", or "agents" and are complicit in treason.
> 
> 
> 
> i have no doubts that it has actually happened!!
Click to expand...


Social fears exploited by the perps could do that, misprision could be the rampant norm.

Only lawful performance can be seen as Constitutional.  

Seeking to end Constitutiolnal recognition is the highest form of treason in a philosophical respect.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh even more when I think about him getting sick of waiting, going down to the courthouse and announcing to everyone that works there that they are "perps", or "agents" and are complicit in treason.
> 
> 
> 
> i have no doubts that it has actually happened!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Social fears exploited by the perps could do that, misprision could be the rampant norm.
> 
> Only lawful performance can be seen as Constitutional.
> 
> Seeking to end Constitutiolnal recognition is the highest form of treason in a philosophical respect.
Click to expand...

tell me, do you hear laughter everywhere you go and wonder why everyone is laughing?


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh even more when I think about him getting sick of waiting, going down to the courthouse and announcing to everyone that works there that they are "perps", or "agents" and are complicit in treason.
> 
> 
> 
> i have no doubts that it has actually happened!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Social fears exploited by the perps could do that, misprision could be the rampant norm.
> 
> Only lawful performance can be seen as Constitutional.
> 
> Seeking to end Constitutiolnal recognition is the highest form of treason in a philosophical respect.
Click to expand...


See, now statements like this one just have to be said like the snake in jungle book does it.
I mean, if you want the full effect and all........


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Only lawful performance can be seen as Constitutional.



so why dont you follow the law and PAY YOUR FUCKING CHILD SUPPORT!!

you are full of excuses. just do what you legally are required to do. no excuses.


----------



## Liability

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only lawful performance can be seen as Constitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so why dont you follow the law and PAY YOUR FUCKING CHILD SUPPORT!!
> 
> you are full of excuses. just do what you legally are required to do. no excuses.
Click to expand...


That would require Chrissyto*FEAR*a to behave like a man.

So, it's not likely to ever happen.

Those poor kids.


----------



## Christophera

fiz said:
			
		

> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only lawful performance can be seen as Constitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> so why dont you follow the law and PAY YOUR FUCKING CHILD SUPPORT!!
> 
> you are full of excuses. just do what you legally are required to do. no excuses.
Click to expand...


That is extra true here, where the county sheriff failed to appear on subpoena.






The sheriff states the county council interfered with the appearance of the witness, a civil rights crime.

A friend happened to see the records less than a year earlier as this witnessed declaration states.






The county interfered with the appearance of the witness to EVADE compliance with state laws and exposure of the fact that over 1'000 court case files are absent from the record.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only lawful performance can be seen as Constitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> so why dont you follow the law and PAY YOUR FUCKING CHILD SUPPORT!!
> 
> you are full of excuses. just do what you legally are required to do. no excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is extra true here, where the county sheriff failed to appear on subpoena.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheriff states the county council interfered with the appearance of the witness, a civil rights crime.
> 
> A friend happened to see the records less than a year earlier as this witnessed declaration states.
> 
> 
> 
> The county interfered with the appearance of the witness to EVADE compliance with state laws and exposure of the fact that over 1'000 court case files are absent from the record.
Click to expand...

and since those records would have ZERO bearing on your failure to pay child support it made no difference in your conviction


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only lawful performance can be seen as Constitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> so why dont you follow the law and PAY YOUR FUCKING CHILD SUPPORT!!
> 
> you are full of excuses. just do what you legally are required to do. no excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is extra true here, where the county sheriff failed to appear on subpoena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sheriff states the county council interfered with the appearance of the witness, a civil rights crime.
> 
> A friend happened to see the records less than a year earlier as this witnessed declaration states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The county interfered with the appearance of the witness to EVADE compliance with state laws and exposure of the fact that over 1'000 court case files are absent from the record.
Click to expand...


completely irrelevant.

pay your child support as required by law.


----------



## Christophera

fiz said:
			
		

> completely irrelevant.
> 
> pay your child support as required by law.



According to law, it is relevant.  The infiltrators would want you to ignoe that because they ignore laws that effect everyone.  I've evidenced that they violated a few that severly impacted me, dynamically disabling me.

All I can do is try to protect my children with the truth.  It will protec them all.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> completely irrelevant.
> 
> pay your child support as required by law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to law, it is relevant.  The infiltrators would want you to ignoe that because they ignore laws that effect everyone.  I've evidenced that they violated a few that severly impacted me, dynamically disabling me.
> 
> All I can do is try to protect my children with the truth.  It will protec them all.
Click to expand...


no jackass. papers from 1876 are NOT an excuse to skip out on child support for over a dozen years. 

every time you are proven wrong you start with the "infiltrator" bullshit.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> completely irrelevant.
> 
> pay your child support as required by law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to law, it is relevant.  The infiltrators would want you to ignoe that because they ignore laws that effect everyone.  I've evidenced that they violated a few that severly impacted me, dynamically disabling me.
> 
> All I can do is try to protect my children with the truth.  It will protec them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no jackass. papers from 1876 are NOT an excuse to skip out on child support for over a dozen years.
> 
> every time you are proven wrong you start with the "infiltrator" bullshit.
Click to expand...

he's one disgusting piece of shit for using grieving children to push his proven bullshit


----------



## Christophera

If what I say and show is true, and there was a concrete core and I am doing what I'm doing to protect my children, what does that make you?

I have a feeling that every person seen in this photo would be certain that the reverse of what agents say is closer to the truth.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If what I say and show is true, and there was a concrete core and I am doing what I'm doing to protect my children, what does that make you?



sane.


----------



## Christophera

Since the reverse of what agents say is most often closer to the truth, you've pronounced yourself criminally insane.

SOCIOPATH fits quite well.  When the 3,000 murders get involved, PSYCHOPATH might fit, but you're in it for the money OR power OR, you are just a slave.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Since the reverse of what agents say is most often closer to the truth, you've pronounced yourself criminally insane.
> 
> SOCIOPATH fits quite well.  When the 3,000 murders get involved, PSYCHOPATH might fit, but you're in it for the money OR power OR, you are just a slave.



whatever dude. you claim in court documents that somebody blinked at you aggressively trying to hypnotize you. you claim the truck in front of you caused your car to blow a fuse then went to the business of the truck demanding $65 until the police came and dragged you out of there. you claim you didnt pay your child support because nobody can find a paper from 1876. you insist everyone that doesnt go along with your completely impossible concrete core hoax is a secret government agent.

your insanity has been well documented.


----------



## Liability

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the reverse of what agents say is most often closer to the truth, you've pronounced yourself criminally insane.
> 
> SOCIOPATH fits quite well.  When the 3,000 murders get involved, PSYCHOPATH might fit, but you're in it for the money OR power OR, you are just a slave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever dude. you claim in court documents that somebody blinked at you aggressively trying to hypnotize you. you claim the truck in front of you caused your car to blow a fuse then went to the business of the truck demanding $65 until the police came and dragged you out of there. you claim you didnt pay your child support because nobody can find a paper from 1876. you insist everyone that doesnt go along with your completely impossible concrete core hoax is a secret government agent.
> 
> your insanity has been well documented.
Click to expand...


I missed the one about the *hypmotizin'* aggressive eye-blinking.

That's funny shit.  He is insane.

I never saw anything about the truck and the business.  That sounds squirrel-y, too.

I HAVE already mocked his imbecility for demanding records from the 1870's as though any such record could have any hint of a hope of legal relevancy to the case centered on his completely ball-less and unjustifiable refusal to pay for the support of his own children.

He is, on that basis, in my estimation,  a sickening dickless non-man and a filthy puke in addition to being certifiably insane.


----------



## slackjawed

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the reverse of what agents say is most often closer to the truth, you've pronounced yourself criminally insane.
> 
> SOCIOPATH fits quite well.  When the 3,000 murders get involved, PSYCHOPATH might fit, but you're in it for the money OR power OR, you are just a slave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever dude. you claim in court documents that somebody blinked at you aggressively trying to hypnotize you. you claim the truck in front of you caused your car to blow a fuse then went to the business of the truck demanding $65 until the police came and dragged you out of there. you claim you didnt pay your child support because nobody can find a paper from 1876. you insist everyone that doesnt go along with your completely impossible concrete core hoax is a secret government agent.
> 
> your insanity has been well documented.
Click to expand...


Agent chrissy's insanity is very amusing, up to a point. The point at which it simply becomes treason by spreading propaganda to provide aid and comfort to the ememy is where it stops being funny.
I am finding him less and less funny with each passing day. I used to have pity for him, as he is obviously deranged. I am out of pity. 
Even a retard should be convicted and executed when they commit treason.........


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> *If what I say and show is true,* and there was a concrete core and I am doing what I'm doing to protect my children, what does that make you?
> 
> I have a feeling that every person seen in this photo would be certain that the reverse of what agents say is closer to the truth.


it isnt
you are a fucking dipshit


----------



## Christophera

OMG!

They really have no evidence if they are milling about doing this.

The concrete core is the only core that can be proven with evidence that also verifies the identification of authorities INDEPENDENT from the government.

The west end of the WTC 1 concrete core.  The north wall has fallen giving and end view of the thickness of the narrow end wall.  The interior box columns were fastened to the outside of the concrete as seen.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> OMG!
> 
> They really have no evidence if they are milling about doing this.
> 
> The concrete core is the only core that can be proven with evidence that also verifies the identification of authorities INDEPENDENT from the government.
> 
> The west end of the WTC 1 concrete core.  The north wall has fallen giving and end view of the thickness of the narrow end wall.  The interior box columns were fastened to the outside of the concrete as seen.


 there's no concrete core in your picture. all thats there is the steel core columns. you are completely insane.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> OMG!
> 
> They really have no evidence if they are milling about doing this.
> 
> The concrete core is the only core that can be proven with evidence that also verifies the identification of authorities INDEPENDENT from the government.
> 
> The west end of the WTC 1 concrete core.  The north wall has fallen giving and end view of the thickness of the narrow end wall.  The interior box columns were fastened to the outside of the concrete as seen.



more delusions, agent chrissy

Remember, the truth is usually the opposite of what the agents say


----------



## Christophera

There is a column but it is outside the core area and that photo proves it.

This is all verified and consistent evidence.   Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.

Oxford information specific to the WTC is quite conclusive.


----------



## DiveCon

lies deleted


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> There is a column but it is outside the core area and that photo proves it.
> 
> This is all verified and consistent evidence.   Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
> 
> Oxford information specific to the WTC is quite conclusive.



mmmmmKay, that convinced me. 
When you get something specific, credible and pertinent let me know.

In the meantime, I will be over here with the other "perps" and "agents".


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> There is a column but it is outside the core area and that photo proves it.



there is no "outside the core".

there are the perimeter columns, which make up the outside walls of the towers, and there is the STEEL CORE.

thats it.

thats all there is.


----------



## Christophera

fiz said:
			
		

> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a column but it is outside the core area and that photo proves it.
> there is no "outside the core".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are the perimeter columns, which make up the outside walls of the towers, and there is the STEEL CORE.
> 
> thats it.
> 
> thats all there is.
Click to expand...


Please point out the structural steel.

Be advised that I know this to be structural steel, and that the above photo does not show the same materials.


----------



## Christophera

This is the image I would like you to point out the structural steel in.






I've shown that the structural steel of the last post is outside the core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> This is the image I would like you to point out the structural steel in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've shown that the structural steel of the last post is outside the core.


all 3 are the same fucking thing you fucking moron


----------



## elvis

sissyfer is way ahead of Jose.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> This is the image I would like you to point out the structural steel in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've shown that the structural steel of the last post is outside the core.



holy fuck, you are a moron. all this shit has already been proven to be the center two rows of the STEEL CORE. it was not even near your nonexistent concrete core....

.....that is, unless you wish to move where it was AGAIN.

its all photos of the same fucking thing. its ALL STRUCTURAL STEEL.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goGGQhhTcDY]YouTube - 9/11 "spire" Live on CNN[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

ditz said:
			
		

> all 3 are the same fucking thing you fucking moron



So describe where the structural steel is in this image.






This is structural steel and it appears VERY different that the top image.  The vertical elements are very small, to small.






Where is the structural steel?


----------



## Fizz

its an image of the same thing, jackass. the bottom picture is the structure still standing and the top picture is of it in motion as its collapsing.

WHERE'S THE FUCKING REBAR IN THE BOTTOM PICTURE?!!!


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> ditz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all 3 are the same fucking thing you fucking moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So describe where the structural steel is in this image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is structural steel and it appears VERY different that the top image.  The vertical elements are very small, to small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the structural steel?
Click to expand...




Do you hear voices too? 
The structural steel is sticking up in every pic you post. Your simply too delusional to see it.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> ditz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all 3 are the same fucking thing you fucking moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So describe where the structural steel is in this image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is structural steel and it appears VERY different that the top image.  The vertical elements are very small, to small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the structural steel?
Click to expand...


Those two guys in the foreground are most likely agents and perps........they are only standing in front of the scene to cover up proof of a concrete core.


----------



## Christophera

Yep, you can tell that the guy on the right is trying to spot photographers.  The photos were taken from a moving car.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Yep, you can tell that the guy on the right is trying to spot photographers.  The photos were taken from a moving car.



Did you take the pic yourself? How do you know that it was taken from a moving car? 
Maybe that's just what "they" want you to believe..........


----------



## Christophera

ditz said:
			
		

> it was already decided and he lost



You morons cannot seem to understand.  There is no decision that we learn about now.  After you are arrested, then we know.


----------



## slackjawed

Christopheara said:


> ditz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was already decided and he lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You morons cannot seem to understand.  There is no decision that we learn about now.  After you are arrested, then we know.
Click to expand...


More projection? If you do not present a danger to yourself or others, you won't be arrested again agent.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Yep, you can tell that the guy on the right is trying to spot photographers.  The photos were taken from a moving car.



HAAHHAHAHAhahahahahahaha!!!!

proof please!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Yep, you can tell that the guy on the right is trying to spot photographers.  The photos were taken from a moving car.


since the angles are the exact same in both photos and at different points in TIME, you are once again LYING


----------



## Christophera

The fact there are no other people around.






The fact we have a fire vehicle parked on the sidewalk.






People would be as near the water as they could be to observe such a spectacle.  Why wouldn't the infiltrators keep people from setting up cameras as close as they could safely get at the time?

Officials ex mayor not only took the WTC documents having the plans, like ALL civic center documents do, along with thousands of photos. why not cordon off areas where photgraphs might see secrets.

*Perhaps it is time for the Rudy Giulianis of the world to recognize that freedom of the press is important for a reason. We need to see the images that come out of national tragedies so that we can work to stop history from repeating itself. We need to know the stories these photos tell so that we can heal. We need to see the truth of what happened so that we can know in our hearts that the war on terror is just.

Other jurisdictions over-reacted to September 11th and photographers were jailed in a number of cities without cause. But it was Rudy and New York that led the way. In New York, photographers film, their cameras and their livelihoods were confiscated. In some cases, the equipment and film has been returned and all charges dropped. In still others, proceedings continue with no end in sight and no guarantee that the photographers will get their equipment or film back.

While New York has a right to see that order is maintained at Ground Zero, the almost Nazi-like complete ban on photography in the area is an inappropriate and disproportionate act. The moves made to confiscate property and deny liberty to the brave storytellers who still go to New York with nothing more than a camera in their hand, is an abomination in a supposedly free society.*


----------



## DiveCon

dipshit, that place is a city PARK
there were a LOT of people around and with cameras


----------



## Christophera

And they would all be lined up with cameras by the rail at the water .  .  . if they were allowed to.


----------



## slackjawed




----------



## Christophera

The east wall of the WTC 1 concrete core toppling into the empty core area.






Newsweek on September 13, 2001.

Accurate, logically because 3,000 were killed, and 5,000 were thought to have been killed.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The east wall of the WTC 1 concrete core toppling into the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20040807085840/http://msnbc.msn.com/id/3069641/
> 
> Accurate, logically because 3,000 were killed, and 5,000 were thought to have been killed.


wrong again, dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> And they would all be lined up with cameras by the rail at the water .  .  . if they were allowed to.



chris, you are such a fucking liar its almost unimaginable. first you say the picture was taken from a moving car... something you completely fabricated because the pictures were taken from INSIDE LIBERTY STATE PARK!!! (this is what _proof_ is called. maybe you should take notes on how to actually prove something instead of just making shit up as you go along)

this is a picture of liberty state park's waterfront.




here's a picture of the liberty state park water taxi. you would have recognized it in the background of your pic if you actually had any knowledge of the area and werent TALKING OUT OF YOUR ASS.





if you had ever bothered to check on the internet or, god forbid, actually fucking gone to the places you claim to know so much about you would know that liberty state park is cut off from the surrounding area by a portion of the new jersey turnpike. this is a toll road. its fenced off. you can not walk across it. there are also very few exits and the nearest one to liberty state park takes you through an industrial area consisting mostly of warehouses. a large number of them are abandoned. there simply isnt enough people in the area to line the banks of liberty state park.

you claim that people would be lined up with cameras if allowed and say they were not allowed to. were are you getting this info from?

once again its something YOU COMPLETELY MADE UP.

so if people were not allowed to take picture WHERE DID THIS FUCKING PICTURE COME FROM, JACKASS!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they would all be lined up with cameras by the rail at the water .  .  . if they were allowed to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris, you are such a fucking liar its almost unimaginable. first you say the picture was taken from a moving car... something you completely fabricated because the pictures were taken from INSIDE LIBERTY STATE PARK!!! (this is what _proof_ is called. maybe you should take notes on how to actually prove something instead of just making shit up as you go along)
> 
> this is a picture of liberty state park's waterfront.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a picture of the liberty state park water taxi. you would have recognized it in the background of your pic if you actually had any knowledge of the area and werent TALKING OUT OF YOUR ASS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you had ever bothered to check on the internet or, god forbid, actually fucking gone to the places you claim to know so much about you would know that liberty state park is cut off from the surrounding area by a portion of the new jersey turnpike. this is a toll road. its fenced off. you can not walk across it. there are also very few exits and the nearest one to liberty state park takes you through an industrial area consisting mostly of warehouses. a large number of them are abandoned. there simply isnt enough people in the area to line the banks of liberty state park.
> 
> you claim that people would be lined up with cameras if allowed and say they were not allowed to. were are you getting this info from?
> 
> once again its something YOU COMPLETELY MADE UP.
> 
> so if people were not allowed to take picture WHERE DID THIS FUCKING PICTURE COME FROM, JACKASS!!!
Click to expand...

ChristoFEARa shown once again to be a total dipshit
like all troofers


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You morons cannot seem to understand.  There is no decision that we learn about now.  After you are arrested, then we know.



i can't wait. is there free jello in prison? i heard there was free jello. chris, you have been in jail, right? tell us if there is free jello.


----------



## slackjawed

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You morons cannot seem to understand.  There is no decision that we learn about now.  After you are arrested, then we know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't wait. is there free jello in prison? i heard there was free jello. chris, you have been in jail, right? tell us if there is free jello.
Click to expand...


Since chrissy will just be returning home, he likely be a trustee. 
I bet he aspires to be the "jello nazi"

Can't you just here him in his jungle book snake voice saying;
"no jello for you agent!"


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You morons cannot seem to understand.  There is no decision that we learn about now.  After you are arrested, then we know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't wait. is there free jello in prison? i heard there was free jello. chris, you have been in jail, right? tell us if there is free jello.
Click to expand...

ChristoFEARa should be in protective custody NOW


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You morons cannot seem to understand.  There is no decision that we learn about now.  After you are arrested, then we know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't wait. is there free jello in prison? i heard there was free jello. chris, you have been in jail, right? tell us if there is free jello.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChristoFEARa should be in protective custody NOW
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can't wait. is there free jello in prison? i heard there was free jello. chris, you have been in jail, right? tell us if there is free jello.
> 
> 
> 
> ChristoFEARa should be in protective custody NOW
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

that guy actually looks smarter than ChristoFEARa


----------



## Christophera

Other 9-11 researchers wonder where the steel core columns are.

See the video, "9-11 mysteries", it asks, "and where are the steel core columns?".

Not such a mystery if one has seen the "Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers".  Now DISAPPEARED from PBS, replaced with a re edited version that leaves out the concrete core.  As if their creepy deception of secret methods mass of murder could actually succeed when the concrete tubular core of WTC2 stands at 1/2 height on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Other 9-11 researchers wonder where the steel core columns are.
> 
> See the video, "9-11 mysteries", it asks, "and where are the steel core columns?".
> 
> Not such a mystery if one has seen the "Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers".  Now DISAPPEARED from PBS, replaced with a re edited version that leaves out the concrete core.  As if their creepy deception of secret methods mass of murder could actually succeed when the concrete tubular core of WTC2 stands at 1/2 height on 9-11.


LIAR

American Experience | The Center of the World - New York: A Documentary Film | People & Events | PBS


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Other 9-11 researchers wonder where the steel core columns are.
> 
> See the video, "9-11 mysteries", it asks, "and where are the steel core columns?".
> 
> Not such a mystery if one has seen the "Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers".  Now DISAPPEARED from PBS, replaced with a re edited version that leaves out the concrete core.  As if their creepy deception of secret methods mass of murder could actually succeed when the concrete tubular core of WTC2 stands at 1/2 height on 9-11.



hey jackass, it was just proven that you TALK OUT OF YOUR ASS and completely fabricate evidence. no response? 

of course not. there's nothing you can say.

so you ignore it and try to change the subject. too bad for you that the subject you try to change it to is just more of your lies and more shit that you simply pulled out of your ass. 

YOU GOT NOTHING!!


----------



## Christophera

Do I cognit that you hijacked the thread and are now complaining?  Consider that as losers, you need to make their own thread

I've underlined the need for the official plans and the PBS documentary, the engineering and construction of the Twin towers, not to mention the 6,000 files of photographs of the towers.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Do I cognit that you hijacked the thread and are now complaining?  Consider that as losers, you need to make their own thread
> 
> I've underlined the need for the official plans and the PBS documentary, the engineering and construction of the Twin towers, not to mention the 6,000 files of photographs of the towers.



cognit? I am guessing you mean something related to this;

Main Entry: cog·ni·tive
Pronunciation: \&#712;käg-n&#601;-tiv\
Function: adjective
Date: 1586

1 : of, relating to, being, or involving conscious intellectual activity (as thinking, reasoning, or remembering) <cognitive impairment>
2 : based on or capable of being reduced to empirical factual knowledge

 cog·ni·tive·ly adverb 

from;
Cognitive - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary



I maintain that you possess no cognitive abilities, if you did you would "cognit" that your a delusional retard in need of professional help.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Do I cognit that you hijacked the thread and are now complaining?  Consider that as losers, you need to make their own thread
> 
> I've underlined the need for the official plans and the PBS documentary, the engineering and construction of the Twin towers, not to mention the 6,000 files of photographs of the towers.



where are you getting the info that the 6000 files were_ photographs of the towers_?

there's something else you are completely PULLING OUT OF YOUR ASS. 

by the way, jackass. YOU said the picture YOU posted was taken from a moving car. its not hijacking the thread. its showing the the evidence YOU use is a complete figment of your imagination. you are completely making it up. you simply pull shit out of your ass constantly in order to justify your ridiculous position that has been thoroughly shown to be a hoax.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Do I cognit that you hijacked the thread and are now complaining?  Consider that as losers, you need to make their own thread
> 
> I've underlined the need for the official plans and the PBS documentary, the engineering and construction of the Twin towers, not to mention the 6,000 files of photographs of the towers.



Again the citation to the idiotic NYCLU complaint as though their contention, their allegation, their complaint somehow constitutes a factual basis for anything. 

THEIR claim regarding the alleged 6000 files of photographs is meaningless in and of itself.  But to the extent that the Guiliani Center had an agreement with the City of New York for the handling of the mayor's administration's records, THAT issue got DEALT WITH not by the fucking NYCLU, you nitwit.  IT got dealt with in the normal process of City business:

Powered by Google Docs  OR try:  http://prtl-drprd-web.nyc.gov/html/...local_law_22_report_to_mayor,_june__2009_.pdf

Item III B 1., found on page 2 of the pdf document, covers it rather succinctly. 





> B. Summary of DOR archival processing activities, ca. 2004-2009
> 1. The Archives of Mayor Rudolph Giuliani
> On December 24, 2001, at the request of Mayor Giuliani, Department of Records Commissioner George Rios signed a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs, Inc. to process the records of the Giuliani mayoral administration. The Giuliani Center contracted the Winthrop Group, a private archival consulting firm, to carry out specific processing activities, based upon a processing plan *developed by representatives from the Municipal Archives, the Law Department, and the Winthrop Group.* The contract archivists completed their work in December 2006. *The archivists divided the records into several series including departmental correspondence, deputy mayors and assistants, World Trade Center-related correspondence, press digest, scheduling office, etc.* The Winthrop Group contracted with the vendor Alpha Systems *to microfilm and digitize the records*. *All paper-based records were microfilmed and digitized. The records are currently available in both formats at the Municipal Archives reference room*.


 http://prtl-drprd-web.nyc.gov/html/...local_law_22_report_to_mayor,_june__2009_.pdf


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I cognit that you hijacked the thread and are now complaining?  Consider that as losers, you need to make their own thread
> 
> I've underlined the need for the official plans and the PBS documentary, the engineering and construction of the Twin towers, not to mention the 6,000 files of photographs of the towers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again the citation to the idiotic NYCLU complaint as though their contention, their allegation, their complaint somehow constitutes a factual basis for anything.
> 
> THEIR claim regarding the alleged 6000 files of photographs is meaningless in and of itself.  But to the extent that the Guiliani Center had an agreement with the City of New York for the handling of the mayor's administration's records, THAT issue got DEALT WITH not by the fucking NYCLU, you nitwit.  IT got dealt with in the normal process of City business:
> 
> Powered by Google Docs  OR try:  http://prtl-drprd-web.nyc.gov/html/...local_law_22_report_to_mayor,_june__2009_.pdf
> 
> Item III B 1., found on page 2 of the pdf document, covers it rather succinctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Summary of DOR archival processing activities, ca. 2004-2009
> 1. The Archives of Mayor Rudolph Giuliani
> On December 24, 2001, at the request of Mayor Giuliani, Department of Records Commissioner George Rios signed a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs, Inc. to process the records of the Giuliani mayoral administration. The Giuliani Center contracted the Winthrop Group, a private archival consulting firm, to carry out specific processing activities, based upon a processing plan *developed by representatives from the Municipal Archives, the Law Department, and the Winthrop Group.* The contract archivists completed their work in December 2006. *The archivists divided the records into several series including departmental correspondence, deputy mayors and assistants, World Trade Center-related correspondence, press digest, scheduling office, etc.* The Winthrop Group contracted with the vendor Alpha Systems *to microfilm and digitize the records*. *All paper-based records were microfilmed and digitized. The records are currently available in both formats at the Municipal Archives reference room*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://prtl-drprd-web.nyc.gov/html/...local_law_22_report_to_mayor,_june__2009_.pdf
Click to expand...

wont matter, he will just ignore the facts and ramble on about his perceived injustice that never happened


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> wont matter, he will just ignore the facts and ramble on about his perceived injustice that never happened



yep. he will just ignore the fact that he was proven wrong and claim "thats what the perps would want you to say" as if that somehow negates the fact he was just proven wrong.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wont matter, he will just ignore the facts and ramble on about his perceived injustice that never happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep. he will just ignore the fact that he was proven wrong and claim "thats what the perps would want you to say" as if that somehow negates the fact he was just proven wrong.
Click to expand...

yes, his mental illness has been well documented here


----------



## Christophera

divot said:
			
		

> wont matter, he will just ignore the facts and ramble on about his perceived injustice that never happened



"World trade Center correspondence" *is not* the WTC documents.  You misrepresent, the perpetratrators of mass murder would appreciate you helping to keep their secrets.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> divot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wont matter, he will just ignore the facts and ramble on about his perceived injustice that never happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "World trade Center correspondence" *is not* the WTC documents.  You misrepresent, the perpetratrators of mass murder would appreciate you helping to keep their secrets.
Click to expand...

you are such a fucking IDIOT


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> divot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wont matter, he will just ignore the facts and ramble on about his perceived injustice that never happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "World trade Center correspondence" *is not* the WTC documents.  You misrepresent, the perpetratrators of mass murder would appreciate you helping to keep their secrets.
Click to expand...


proof please.

or is this something else you are just pulling out of your ass?


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> divot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wont matter, he will just ignore the facts and ramble on about his perceived injustice that never happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "World trade Center correspondence" *is not* the WTC documents.  You misrepresent, the perpetratrators of mass murder would appreciate you helping to keep their secrets.
Click to expand...


Another quibble from the evasive manipulator and lying loser, ChrissytoFEARa.

The cite I referenced, you imbecile, did not refer to JUST the WTC correspondance.  Yet you cherry pick JUST that one item.

Gee.  How unsurprising. 

There's only one question about you that remains open:  *are you even CAPABLE of telling the truth?*

It appears that you aren't.


----------



## Christophera

Liability  said:
			
		

> Another quibble from the evasive manipulator and lying loser, ChrissytoFEARa.
> 
> The cite I referenced, you imbecile, did not refer to JUST the WTC correspondance. Yet you cherry pick JUST that one item.



You lie.  The report from 2009 ONLY mentions world trade center correspondence on page 2, part B.1.

http://prtl-drprd-web.nyc.gov/html/...local_law_22_report_to_mayor,_june__2009_.pdf


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Liability  said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another quibble from the evasive manipulator and lying loser, ChrissytoFEARa.
> 
> The cite I referenced, you imbecile, did not refer to JUST the WTC correspondance. Yet you cherry pick JUST that one item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lie.  The report from 2009 ONLY mentions world trade center correspondence on page 2, part B.1.
> 
> http://prtl-drprd-web.nyc.gov/html/...local_law_22_report_to_mayor,_june__2009_.pdf
Click to expand...


he's not lying, you fucking moron. you are!! 

"The archivists divided the records into several series including* departmental correspondence, deputy mayors and assistants, World Trade Center-related correspondence, press digest, scheduling office, etc.*"


----------



## Christophera

Bwahaaaaaaaahaaaaha, anyone can read the report, or better, search the page for critical words.  

slacker and fiz are both liars.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Bwahaaaaaaaahaaaaha, anyone can read the report, or better, search the page for critical words.
> 
> slacker and fiz are both liars.



i hope they do check. they will find the exact phrase i quoted above in the exact paragraph you said to check.

you are delusional.


----------



## Christophera

Correct, the phrase that doesn't mention the guiliani taking the world trade center documents or returning them.  It only mentioned "correspondence".


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Correct, the phrase that doesn't mention the guiliani taking the world trade center documents or returning them.  It only mentioned "correspondence".



The question is:  is CriscoFEARa more liar than stupid or more stupid than a liar?

I cited the entire website with link, you fucking moron.

Not only did I quote the relevant section in full, you filthy stupid liar, but the link provides even MORE information (as I noted in referencing a subsequent section).

You cannot keep your lies straight and your incoherent posts are more gibberish filled than most other 9/11 Troofers' bullshit.



> * * * * to process the records of the Giuliani mayoral administration. * * * * The archivists divided the records into several series including departmental correspondence, deputy mayors and assistants, World Trade Center-related correspondence, press digest, scheduling office, etc. The Winthrop Group contracted with the vendor Alpha Systems to microfilm and digitize the records. All paper-based records were microfilmed and digitized. The records are currently available in both formats at the Municipal Archives reference room.



And I'll wager a month's worth of child support (not that you ever have enough manhood to bother with something like that, so it's a cheap offer) that an asshole like you didn't read ANY of the balance of the cite I provided.  

You fucking intentional liars are all alike.

All Troofers are scumbag liars.


----------



## Liability

> 3. 1980s Tax Photographs
> The Municipal Archives is exceptionally pleased to report that public access is now available for one of its most important recent accessions, the 800,000 1980s-era tax photographs. Dating from 1982 to 1987, these color photographs depict every building in the five Boroughs of New York City. Like the earlier 1939/40 tax photographs (accessioned many years ago by Municipal Archives), they were originally produced by the Department of Finance for purposes of real property tax assessment. Finance had copied the new 1980s pictures onto laser video disks (LVD), an analog format popular at that time. Municipal Archives staff successfully digitized the LVD images and uploaded them into Luna, the Archives image management system, so that patrons can easily research the collection on computers in the Archives reference room. Currently, the photographs of Manhattan and Bronx (150,000 images) are easily accessible on Luna. The remaining Boroughs will be uploaded to Luna over the next few months. The 1980s tax photograph images from all five Boroughs are now available for purchase as prints in the 8x10 and 11x14 formats. These images have already become very popular with Archives patrons, bringing in much needed revenue.
> In addition to the digitization work, the Municipal Archives received funding from the New York State Library Conservation/Preservation Discretionary program to re-house all 800,000 original color prints in appropriate archival containers. The prints had been found in a basement storage area, where they had been filed in damaging polyvinyl chloride sleeves in overstuffed acidic cartons. The corresponding 35mm negatives have also been re-housed in appropriate archival materials. This work was completed in April 2009. The negatives are used to produce new color prints upon demand from patrons.


 http://prtl-drprd-web.nyc.gov/html/...local_law_22_report_to_mayor,_june__2009_.pdf

What are the chances of CriscoFEARa seeing anything of value here?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Correct, the phrase that doesn't mention the guiliani taking the world trade center documents or returning them.  It only mentioned "correspondence".



your stupid fucking claim has already been debunked!!


----------



## Christophera

lilybily said:
			
		

> The Municipal Archives



Are NOT guilianis private warehouse.

NYCLU:

*Finally, gifts such as plaques, awards, personalized clothing, and other items presented to the mayor and deputy mayors, as well as World Trade Center-related materials are alleged to be included as part of the records. All of these items were reported to have been delivered from the control of the City to a warehouse storage facility in Long Island City at the end of December 2001.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> lilybily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Municipal Archives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are NOT guilianis private warehouse.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> *Finally, gifts such as plaques, awards, personalized clothing, and other items presented to the mayor and deputy mayors, as well as World Trade Center-related materials are alleged to be included as part of the records. All of these items were reported to have been delivered from the control of the City to a warehouse storage facility in Long Island City at the end of December 2001.*
Click to expand...

again you are a fucking idiot
thats no longer even ON the NYCLU website


----------



## Liability

fuckingscumbagliarCriscoFEARa said:


> * * * *
> 
> Are NOT guilianis private warehouse.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> *Finally, gifts such as plaques, awards, personalized clothing, and other items presented to the mayor and deputy mayors, as well as World Trade Center-related materials are alleged to be included as part of the records. All of these items were reported to have been delivered from the control of the City to a warehouse storage facility in Long Island City at the end of December 2001.*



Nobody here has said anything about the former Mayor's "private warehouse."  

Your non-sequitors and strawman efforts are revealing.  What they reveal is that you are too damaged to say anything of value or anything honest.

How you coming along on taking care of your own poor children?

You are one sucky excuse for a man.

It must be horrifying to be you, knowing every day of your useless life, that you aren't even man enough to care for or provide support your own children.  

And what do you do with your time instead of possibly working a real job or two to MEET such commitments?  You post endless reams of lies about a conspiracy theory that marks you as a fraud, a liar and a treasonous piece of shit.

How on earth does a lowlife worthless sack of shit like you live with yourself knowing what a monumental failure you are as a human being?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> lilybily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Municipal Archives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are NOT guilianis private warehouse.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> *Finally, gifts such as plaques, awards, personalized clothing, and other items presented to the mayor and deputy mayors, as well as World Trade Center-related materials are alleged to be included as part of the records. All of these items were reported to have been delivered from the control of the City to a warehouse storage facility in Long Island City at the end of December 2001.*
Click to expand...


already been debunked and you know it. 

the documents were taken to be archived and have ALL already been returned.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilybily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Municipal Archives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are NOT guilianis private warehouse.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> *Finally, gifts such as plaques, awards, personalized clothing, and other items presented to the mayor and deputy mayors, as well as World Trade Center-related materials are alleged to be included as part of the records. All of these items were reported to have been delivered from the control of the City to a warehouse storage facility in Long Island City at the end of December 2001.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already been debunked and you know it.
> 
> the documents were taken to be archived and have ALL already been returned.
Click to expand...

which is why the story no longer resides on the NYCLU website


----------



## Christophera

The NYCLU doesn't remove articles from its site because they are resolved.  If they are resolved, they make a follow up story to show how effective they are.  We did not get that.

*We get faked reject plans from silverstein,*







 while the real things sits in the "Fortress"






*Our concern is based on the following facts, as we understand them. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#65533;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files"*


_Giuliani's Papers Go to Private Group, Not City - NYTimes.com
Rudy Giuliani has spent a lifetime dictating his own legend. When he was U.S. attorney in Manhattan, he abruptly ended the longtime practice of publishing annual reports, making reporters and others utterly dependent on his version of how productive the office was. And now, while peddling the story of his mayoralty for millions to publishers and moviemakers, he's gained exclusive control over a public record ordinarily available to all.

Gabe Pressman, the city's greatest television newsman, did an op-ed piece in the Times last week celebrating Bloomberg's destruction of Giuliani's eight-year stonewall. As accurate as this piece may prove to be about Bloomberg, it failed to note that the wall around Giuliani's public life has only relocated to a fortress in Queens. Giuliani does not trust the Bloomberg administration to resist FOIL requests for him, nor does he trust the charter to safeguard his myth. He will shape it himself for profit, laundering the people's papers through his own cadre of mercenaries and true believers, leaving for the public eye only what he sees fit._

And he was probably paid to take the documents

_Rudy's Ties to a Terror Sheikh - Page 1 - News - New York - Village Voice
Rudy's Ties to a Terror Sheikh
Giuliani's business contracts tie him to the man who let 9/11's mastermind escape the FBI
by Wayne Barrett
November 27th, 2007 3:39 PM
Illustration by Wes Duvall
Special reporting by Samuel Rubenfeld and additional research by Adrienne Gaffney and Danielle Schiffman
more news most popular most commented
Feds Lock Up a Queens Immigrant For Five Years Without Charges
by Chris Thompson
The Trouble With Hillary
This Modern World by Tom Tomorrow
Immigrants Rally, Counterprotesters Scream, and Al Jazeera Takes It All In
Runnin' Scared by Maria Luisa Tucker
The NYPD's 'Operation Lucky Bag' Subway Stings Make a Comeback
by Sean Gardiner
Baseball 's Mitchell Report is About Evading Congress and Bashing the Union
Runnin' Scared by Allen Barra
"Most Popular" tools brought to you by: 


Three weeks after 9/11, when the roar of fighter jets still haunted the city's skyline, the emir of gas-rich Qatar, Sheikh Hamad bin Khalifah al-Thani, toured Ground Zero. Although a member of the emir's own royal family had harbored the man who would later be identified as the mastermind of the attack&#8212;a man named Khalid Sheikh Muhammad, often referred to in intelligence circles by his initials, KSM&#8212;al-Thani rushed to New York in its aftermath, offering to make a $3 million donation, principally to the families of its victims. Rudy Giuliani, apparently unaware of what the FBI and CIA had long known about Qatari links to Al Qaeda, appeared on CNN with al-Thani that night and vouched for the emir when Larry King asked the mayor: "You are a friend of his, are you not?"
"We had a very good meeting yesterday. Very good," said Giuliani, adding that he was "very, very grateful" for al-Thani's generosity._


----------



## Liability

CriscoFEARa, you bumbling dishonest maggot:



> B. Summary of DOR archival processing activities, ca. 2004-2009
> 1. The Archives of Mayor Rudolph Giuliani
> On December 24, 2001, at the request of Mayor Giuliani, *Department of Records Commissioner George Rios signed a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs, Inc. to process the records of the Giuliani mayoral administration*. The Giuliani Center contracted the Winthrop Group, a private archival consulting firm, to carry out specific processing activities, *based upon a processing plan developed by representatives from* *the Municipal Archives*, *the Law Department*, and the Winthrop Group. The contract archivists completed their work in December 2006. The archivists divided the records into several series including departmental correspondence, deputy mayors and assistants, World Trade Center-related correspondence, press digest, scheduling office, etc. The Winthrop Group contracted with the vendor Alpha Systems to microfilm and digitize the records. All paper-based records were microfilmed and digitized. The records are currently available in both formats at the Municipal Archives reference room.


 Same website I linked earlier. (with different highlighting to make things painfully clear for a dishonest hack like you, criscoFEARa, you scumbag liar.)

Raise your hand if you know what the LAW DEPARTMENT is in the City of New York.

Put your hand down CriscoFEARa.  You are too painfully stupid and dreadfully dishonest to address the topic any further.  

But if you insist on yabbering, you lyting fuck, then in one simple declarative sentence explain how Mayor Guiliani could or would be part of the 9/11 "conspiracy" *when it almost cost him his life*, you filthy scumbag lying braying jackass rat fucker.  

How are your children, you know, your children, the ones you fail to support?  You lousy useless piece of shit eunuch.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The NYCLU doesn't remove articles from its site because they are resolved.  If they are resolved, they make a follow up story to show how effective they are.  We did not get that.


you are too fucking stupid for words


----------



## Christophera

lilybily said:
			
		

> Same website I linked earlier with different highlighting to make things painfully clear for a dishonest hack like you,




Colored text has even less value than plain, when there's no evidence to back it up.  Law department = crap compartment.  Still the words "world trade center documents' do not appear.  Meaning you post is subterfuge.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> lilybily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same website I linked earlier with different highlighting to make things painfully clear for a dishonest hack like you,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colored text has even less value than plain, when there's no evidence to back it up.  Law department = crap compartment.  Still the words "world trade center documents' do not appear.  Meaning you post is subterfuge.
Click to expand...

yet you havent presented ANY evidence because you dont understand what the word actually means


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> lilybily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same website I linked earlier with different highlighting to make things painfully clear for a dishonest hack like you,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colored text has even less value than plain, when there's no evidence to back it up.  Law department = crap compartment.  Still the words "world trade center documents' do not appear.  Meaning you post is subterfuge.
Click to expand...


Colored text is highlighting.  It can't have "less" value, you idiot.  It may have no ADDED value, but it is impossible for it to have "less" value for the words themselves aren't changed merely because the font and color is changed, you scumbag retard shithead lying sack of child-support evading useless rancid pus.

It is no longer possible to calibrate just how fucking stupid you are.

The LAW DEPARTMENT, by the way, is NOT a crap compartment.

It would startle the five or six of us who still bother to read your hideously retarded posts if you'd EVER manage to be honest.  We could start with this:

ADMIT, you fucking lying shitstain, that you don't know what is contained in the Municipal Records from the Mayor's Administration.   And then admit that as a direct consequence of the FACT that you have not the slightest clue of what it does contain, you are unable to honestly state whether or not the World Trade Center Documents and records and photographs might be in there.

But you won't admit that even though we all know that you have never gone to the Municipal Archive Record Room.  You are a transparent fraud.  You are a poseur.  You are a scumbag liar.  

All Troofers are fucking filthy bastard liars.


----------



## CurveLight

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, the phrase that doesn't mention the guiliani taking the world trade center documents or returning them.  It only mentioned "correspondence".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is:  is CriscoFEARa more liar than stupid or more stupid than a liar?
> 
> I cited the entire website with link, you fucking moron.
> 
> Not only did I quote the relevant section in full, you filthy stupid liar, but the link provides even MORE information (as I noted in referencing a subsequent section).
> 
> You cannot keep your lies straight and your incoherent posts are more gibberish filled than most other 9/11 Troofers' bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * * * * to process the records of the Giuliani mayoral administration. * * * * The archivists divided the records into several series including departmental correspondence, deputy mayors and assistants, World Trade Center-related correspondence, press digest, scheduling office, etc. The Winthrop Group contracted with the vendor Alpha Systems to microfilm and digitize the records. All paper-based records were microfilmed and digitized. The records are currently available in both formats at the Municipal Archives reference room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'll wager a month's worth of child support (not that you ever have enough manhood to bother with something like that, so it's a cheap offer) that an asshole like you didn't read ANY of the balance of the cite I provided.
> 
> You fucking intentional liars are all alike.
> 
> All Troofers are scumbag liars.
Click to expand...



You don't have to be a crybaby asshole every single day you know.  Try a vacation from it you lying fukwad.


----------



## Fizz

debunked already. all the documents were archived, microfilmed and returned to the city. they are all now available to the public.


----------



## Liability

CurveLight said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, the phrase that doesn't mention the guiliani taking the world trade center documents or returning them.  It only mentioned "correspondence".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is:  is CriscoFEARa more liar than stupid or more stupid than a liar?
> 
> I cited the entire website with link, you fucking moron.
> 
> Not only did I quote the relevant section in full, you filthy stupid liar, but the link provides even MORE information (as I noted in referencing a subsequent section).
> 
> You cannot keep your lies straight and your incoherent posts are more gibberish filled than most other 9/11 Troofers' bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * * * * to process the records of the Giuliani mayoral administration. * * * * The archivists divided the records into several series including departmental correspondence, deputy mayors and assistants, World Trade Center-related correspondence, press digest, scheduling office, etc. The Winthrop Group contracted with the vendor Alpha Systems to microfilm and digitize the records. All paper-based records were microfilmed and digitized. The records are currently available in both formats at the Municipal Archives reference room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'll wager a month's worth of child support (not that you ever have enough manhood to bother with something like that, so it's a cheap offer) that an asshole like you didn't read ANY of the balance of the cite I provided.
> 
> You fucking intentional liars are all alike.
> 
> All Troofers are scumbag liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be a crybaby asshole every single day you know.  Try a vacation from it you lying fukwad.
Click to expand...



_bent tight_, you lying pussy, how the fuck are you scumbag?

Thanks for the stupid words of useless advice, assmuncher.  But nothing a compulsive pussy liar like you says will ever be of any value, shitstain.

It is interesting to note that *you* DO have to be a lying shit-stain cowardly pussy every day of your miserable existence.  You have no choice.  That's just what you are.


----------



## Christophera

fiz said:
			
		

> debunked already. all the documents were archived, microfilmed and returned to the city. they are all now available to the public.[/b]
> 
> Then provide a link or provide a link to someone who has accessed them.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debunked already. all the documents were archived, microfilmed and returned to the city. they are all now available to the public.[/b]
> 
> I accessed them but I couldn't understand what they said.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Then provide a link or provide a link to someone who has accessed them.



no jackass. thats not how it works. you are claiming the mayors records are STILL being hidden.

prove it.


----------



## Christophera

You claim they are released.  I have proof they were taken.  Your link does not specifically identify the WTC documents.  The  burden of proof is with you.

Logically, since none of the "newly released" photos have never been posted, I can only assume you are lying and the warehouse of guiliani still contains the public property

NYCLU:

*Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.*


----------



## slackjawed

Just posting here because this thread looks like it has taken the turn down the worthless road. Agent chrissy still posts the same shit that was proven to be a lie on this and all other message boards. That makes it less than worthless.

I think we should change the subject, that worked to minimize chrissy on another board. As he posted his lunacy, everyone just ignored his lies and talked about the football games. It looked like a few days later agent chrissy just gave up.

I am not a sports fan, so I would like to find something else to talk about.

maybe South Park, who's a South park fan?
I like Cartman and butters the best, they are my favorite characters.


----------



## Liability

slackjawed said:


> Just posting here because this thread looks like it has taken the turn down the worthless road. Agent chrissy still posts the same shit that was proven to be a lie on this and all other message boards. That makes it less than worthless.
> 
> I think we should change the subject, that worked to minimize chrissy on another board. As he posted his lunacy, everyone just ignored his lies and talked about the football games. It looked like a few days later agent chrissy just gave up.
> 
> I am not a sports fan, so I would like to find something else to talk about.
> 
> maybe South Park, who's a South park fan?
> I like Cartman and butters the best, they are my favorite characters.



It is anathema to mention another Board, so I won't mention the name of that other Board.

But over at that other Board, it became a standard rhetorical device of many to respond to trollish idiocy (like every post by agent CriscoFEARa) by engaging in the enjoyable pass-time of sharing cooking recipes. 

What's YOUR favorite recipe?

It can be for a main course, an entire menu, or maybe a cake or brownie recipe.  It can be for breakfast _or whatever_.

See?  The Hannity Board did have SOME utility!


----------



## slackjawed

Liability said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just posting here because this thread looks like it has taken the turn down the worthless road. Agent chrissy still posts the same shit that was proven to be a lie on this and all other message boards. That makes it less than worthless.
> 
> I think we should change the subject, that worked to minimize chrissy on another board. As he posted his lunacy, everyone just ignored his lies and talked about the football games. It looked like a few days later agent chrissy just gave up.
> 
> I am not a sports fan, so I would like to find something else to talk about.
> 
> maybe South Park, who's a South park fan?
> I like Cartman and butters the best, they are my favorite characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is anathema to mention another Board, so I won't mention the name of that other Board.
> 
> But over at that other Board, it became a standard rhetorical device of many to respond to trollish idiocy (like every post by agent CriscoFEARa) by engaging in the enjoyable pass-time of sharing cooking recipes.
> 
> What's YOUR favorite recipe?
> 
> It can be for a main course, an entire menu, or maybe a cake or brownie recipe.  It can be for breakfast _or whatever_.
> 
> See?  The Hannity Board did have SOME utility!
Click to expand...


I didn't see the recipes at the other board, but then it wasn't hannity. he has been on lots of other boards. 

I have this recipe for barbeque sauce that is pretty good. 
1 can of tomato sauce
1 1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup cider vineger
1 tblspn galic powder
1 tbspn salt
4-6 habenaro peppers finely chopped(more if needed)
1 onion, finely chopped
combine everything and cook over low heat until it thickens up, chill and use as desired on barbequed meats.


----------



## slackjawed

Here's a recipe for the twoofers, one they will be able to use in the future;

Ramen noodles:
1 pkg ramen noodles (purchased from the jail store)
2 cups water

place noodles in tin jail cup
pour water over noodles
let sit until tender
add seasoning packet
enjoy


----------



## Christophera

The only thing proven slacker is that you and your cluster of agents HAVE NO EVIDENCE and must conduct whatever subterfuge you can dream up to support the FEMA deception.

Said deception is well exposed by a couple of photos that show a joint between sections of steel that EXCLUDE them being "core columns".  Butt plates are *weak*






ONLY a deep fillet weld can be used to join sections of "core column".


----------



## DiveCon

i like pie


----------



## DiveCon

i bet christoFEARa is a cake eater


----------



## slackjawed

this one for Chicken Pot Pie looks good

  Add a photo
Add a Photo
Cancel
1 of 191 Photos
Recipe Photos

Posted:

Photographer:

Supporting Member

ProfileProfile | RecipesRecipes | Photos

Cooking Level: Intermediate

Home Town: CityCity, StateState, Country Country

Living In: CityCity, StateState, Country Country
| View All »
left
1 of 15
right
Easter Recipes
Chicken Pot Pie IX
By: Robbie Rice  
"A delicious chicken pie made from scratch with carrots, peas and celery."

This Kitchen Approved Recipe has been rated 3,928 times with an average star rating of 4.8 Rate/Review | Read Reviews (2,951)

91,212 people have saved this | 99 custom versions

    * Add to Recipe Box
    *
      Add
    * Add to Shopping List
    *
      Add
    * Print this Recipe
    * share/email Share/Email
    *
      Share on Facebook Share on Facebook
      Email this recipe
    * Supporting Members
    *
      Customize Recipe
    *
      Kitchen-friendly View

What to Drink?
Wine 	Types of Wine: Chardonnay
Prep Time:
20 Min
Cook Time:
50 Min
Ready In:
1 Hr 10 Min

Servings  (Help)
US Metric Calculate


Original Recipe Yield 1 - 9 inch pie

Ingredients

    * 1 pound skinless, boneless chicken breast halves - cubed
    * 1 cup sliced carrots
    * 1 cup frozen green peas
    * 1/2 cup sliced celery
    * 1/3 cup butter
    * 1/3 cup chopped onion
    * 1/3 cup all-purpose flour
    * 1/2 teaspoon salt
    * 1/4 teaspoon black pepper
    * 1/4 teaspoon celery seed
    * 1 3/4 cups chicken broth
    * 2/3 cup milk
    *  
    * 2 (9 inch) unbaked pie crusts

Directions

   1. Preheat oven to 425 degrees F (220 degrees C.)
   2. In a saucepan, combine chicken, carrots, peas, and celery. Add water to cover and boil for 15 minutes. Remove from heat, drain and set aside.
   3. In the saucepan over medium heat, cook onions in butter until soft and translucent. Stir in flour, salt, pepper, and celery seed. Slowly stir in chicken broth and milk. Simmer over medium-low heat until thick. Remove from heat and set aside.
   4. Place the chicken mixture in bottom pie crust. Pour hot liquid mixture over. Cover with top crust, seal edges, and cut away excess dough. Make several small slits in the top to allow steam to escape.
   5. Bake in the preheated oven for 30 to 35 minutes, or until pastry is golden brown and filling is bubbly. Cool for 10 minutes before serving.
from;
Chicken Pot Pie IX - All Recipes


----------



## slackjawed

one agent had too much of;
Cherry *Nut Cake* I

Submitted By: Janice
Prep Time: 5 Minutes
Cook Time: 45 Minutes

Ready In: 50 Minutes
Servings: 24
"An easy cherry dump cake. Quick and good!"
Ingredients:
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 cup white sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon baking soda

2/3 cup vegetable oil
2 eggs
1 (21 ounce) can cherry pie filling
1/2 cup chopped walnuts
Directions:
1. 	Place flour, sugar, salt, baking soda, oil, eggs, cherry pie filling, and chopped nuts in a 9x13 inch pan and mix thoroughly with a fork.
2. 	Bake in a preheated 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) oven for 45 minutes. Serve with whipped topping.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe-Tools/Print/Recipe.aspx?RecipeID=7292&origin=detail&servings=24


----------



## Christophera

Definitely the JREF crowd.  Here they are doing "99 bottles of beer on the wall".

JREF Forum - View Single Post - Has Anyone Seen A Realistice Explanation For Free Fall Of The Towers?

Because they have no evidence of steel core columns.  This is the north core base wall of WTC 1.  A 12 foot thick concrete wall with a 3x7' utility hall running the length of it.


----------



## slackjawed

*Coconut Column* Cake

5 Ratings (See All)
1	Recommend it	2	Say this is a favorite
2	Say this is ideal for entertaining		
item-saved-on:

    * Save
    * Rate
    * Print
    * Email
    * Facebook - Share this

Label this with a few descriptive words -- also called tags -- to organize your collection.
Separate each tag with a comma. If this is a brownie recipe, you might type: chocolate, dessert, Sue's party
Add a note below. This note can be seen only by you.
Leave yourself a reminder, a tweak, an idea, or anything else related to this item.

cancel submit
What do you think of this? Let everyone know! (Click all that apply.)
I recommend it	One of my favorites
Easy	For adventurous cooks
Ideal for entertaining	Family friendly

cancel submit
SHARE THIS

Connect with Facebook to easily update your status and share photos, recipes, and more with your friends.
ConnectClosecancel

More Ways to Share:

    * Delicious
    * Twitter
    * Yahoo! Buzz
    * Google
    * Stumble!

Coconut Column Cake

This delightful dessert's appeal is not only in its taste, but also in its presentation. Made from a basic coconut layer-cake recipe, the column cake is filled with coconut buttercream, garnished with freshly shredded coconut, and covered with a blanket of snowy meringue. Pick coconuts that are heavy for their size, and pierce the softest "eye" of each with an ice pick and a hammer. Drain the liquid into a cup through a fine sieve, and crack the coconut open, removing the meat in large pieces and peeling away the dark brown skin. Using a mandoline or the blade of a hand grater, slice the coconut meat in large flakes and place them on a baking sheet lined with racks. Bake the coconut into a 200 degrees oven for 90 minutes, until dry.
Ingredients

Makes three 9-inch layers

    * 2 1/2 cups freshly shredded coconut (about 2 coconuts)
    * 3 1/3 cups sifted cake flour, plus more for pans
    * 2 1/4 cups superfine sugar
    * 3/4 teaspoon baking soda
    * Pinch of salt
    * 3/4 cup canola oil, plus more for pans
    * 11 large eggs, separated, plus 3 whites
    * 2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
    * 1 vanilla bean, scraped, bean and seeds reserved
    * 1/4 cup canned cream of coconut
    * 2/3 cup store-bought sweetened shredded coconut
    * 2 wooden skewers (8 inches long)
    * 6 cups Coconut Meringue Buttercream
    * 2 tablespoons confectioners' sugar

Directions

   1. Preheat the oven to 200 degrees. Line two baking sheets with cooling racks. Spread freshly shredded coconut evenly over racks. Place in oven, and bake, turning coconut occasionally, until dry, about 90 minutes. Remove from oven, and let cool completely.
   2. Increase oven temperature to 325 degrees. Line three 9-by-2-inch round cake pans with parchment paper, and set aside.
   3. In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, combine the flour, 1 3/4 cup superfine sugar, baking soda, and salt. In a separate bowl, whisk together 3/4 cup water, canola oil, egg yolks, vanilla extract, and vanilla-bean seeds. Add oil mixture to flour mixture and mix until smooth, about 2 minutes. Transfer to large mixing bowl and set aside.
   4. In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the whisk attachment, whip the egg whites until foamy, about 1 minute. Continue to whip on medium-high speed until soft peaks form, 2 to 3 minutes. Slowly add the remaining 1/2 cup superfine sugar and whip until stiff peaks are formed, 1 to 2 minutes more.
   5. Fold 1/4 of the egg whites into cake batter to lighten. Carefully fold in remaining egg whites. Divide the batter evenly between the prepared pans. Bake until the cakes are golden brown and spring back in the middle when pressed, about 40 minutes. Immediately turn cake rounds onto a wire rack to cool. Remove parchment paper.
   6. In a small saucepan combine 1 cup water, vanilla bean, 3/4 cup sugar, and cream of coconut. Bring to a boil, and cook for 1 minute; strain and reserve. Discard vanilla bean.
   7. Carefully level and trim each cake layer with a serrated knife. Place one layer on a 9-inch cake round, and brush with 1/3 of coconut syrup. Spread with 1 cup coconut buttercream and 1/3 cup sweetened coconut. Top with second layer, coconut syrup, 1 cup coconut buttercream, and 1/3 cup sweetened coconut. Add the remaining layer of cake and brush with remaining 1/3 cup coconut syrup. Insert two 8-inch wooden skewers through top of cake to secure layers. Trim with kitchen skewers until level with top of cake.
   8. Using an offset spatula, ice cake with 2 cups buttercream to give the cake a "crumb coat." This thin layer of buttercream will seal the cake. Spread the icing from the center outward, making sure to push the buttercream over the sides of the cake. Smooth the buttercream. More icing will cover the crumb coat later, so it doesn't have to be perfectly smooth at this point. Chill in the refrigerator to set the buttercream, about 30 minutes.
   9. Remove the cake from the refrigerator. Use the remaining 2 cups buttercream to cover the top and sides of the cake. Carefully draw a small offset spatula up the sides of the cake to create the lines of the column. Garnish with fresh toasted coconut and a dusting of confectioners' sugar. Serve at room temperature.


from;
Coconut Column Cake and more delicious recipes, smart cooking tips, and video demonstrations on marthastewart.com


----------



## DiveCon

i dont like beer

i like pie


----------



## slackjawed

recipes for pies using absolutely no beer;
Dessert Pies - All Recipes


----------



## slackjawed

a blog worth a read;
"Christophera and His "Phenomena"
If you ever happen to chance upon Chris Brown, a conspiracy theories, online who goes by the name Chris on Myspace, but has also been known as Christopera on the JREF forum and a variety of other names online, you would have seen this before."

more;
Musings, Silliness: Christophera and His "Phenomena"


----------



## slackjawed

" It's amazing what some people will believe, despite all evidence that contradicts their insane theories. Super laser beams, concrete cores, thermite etc.

That doesn't even scratch the surface. Christophera believes that there is an ancient sect of magic users who have tampered with his memory. He believes the mass of the American population has been hypnotised. He tried to sue the city of Santa Barbara to prove it.

He's quite ill."

that was too funny, more;
Christophera Is now on Myspace hocking his theory - JREF Forum


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Definitely the JREF crowd.  Here they are doing "99 bottles of beer on the wall".
> 
> JREF Forum - View Single Post - Has Anyone Seen A Realistice Explanation For Free Fall Of The Towers?
> 
> Because they have no evidence of steel core columns.  This is the north core base wall of WTC 1.  A 12 foot thick concrete wall with a 3x7' utility hall running the length of it.



The truth is always the reverse of what agents say while attempting to divert deflect and modify treason against constitution of USA.


----------



## slackjawed

I bet I can out cris chris.........who wants to bet?


----------



## Christophera

slacker said:
			
		

> The truth is always the reverse of what agents say while attempting to divert deflect and modify treason against constitution of USA.



However, when independetly verified evidence is introduced, which is consistent with all other evidence, those bringing evidence are not agents.  They are loyal citizens.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is always the reverse of what agents say while attempting to divert deflect and modify treason against constitution of USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, when independetly verified evidence is introduced, which is consistent with all other evidence, those bringing evidence are not agents.  They are loyal citizens.
Click to expand...

except dipshits like you dont use actual evidence
you are too much of a delusional fucktard


----------



## Christophera

The perps would not want you to recognize evidence, so you do not.

A hallway running through a thick concrete base wall for the core.


----------



## Christophera




----------



## Christophera

Hmmm,

A hallway running through a thick concrete base wall for the core.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## Christophera

Let me try again.  There is so much evidence, it is difficult to keep track of it.

http://algoxy.com/psych/images2/panel_6zoom.jpg


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Let me try again.  There is so much evidence, it is difficult to keep track of it.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images2/panel_6zoom.jpg


except there is NO CONCRETE IN YOUR PHOTO
i see STEEL


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is always the reverse of what agents say while attempting to divert deflect and modify treason against constitution of USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, when independetly verified evidence is introduced, which is consistent with all other evidence, those bringing evidence are not agents.  They are loyal citizens.
Click to expand...


That said, when the evidence is tainted by nutters, the truth becomes the reverse of what agents say. Loyal citizens will be pleased to see disloyal agents cast to the curb in the quest for real truth, which includes NO concrete core and no evidence from the period 1800 - 1899.

Beware agents who cast dispersions on loyal citizens to advance their disinformation as the reverse of what agents say is the truth. Another claim robertson said something he never did and has sent at least 3 emails this month alone to deny it proves the agent is on a quest to obscure truth and therefore an agent of treason against the constitution.


----------



## Christophera

Evidence consistent within itself and independently verified is used by loyal citizens.  Everyone else is either deceived, mislead or misleading.

Here is how the independent verifications work with evidence and statements of authority that are INDEPENDENT.


Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Evidence consistent within itself and independently verified is used by loyal citizens.  Everyone else is either deceived, mislead or misleading.
> 
> Here is how the independent verifications work with evidence and statements of authority that are INDEPENDENT.
> 
> 
> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.



Linking to your own fucking web site does not make independantly verified evidence you fucking dishonest treasonous tool.
It just shows the level of deception you will stoop to to decieve the public.

Your methods and motives prove your treasonous intentions asswipe. As in every other location you peddled your lies on the internet, your lies are busted here as well and now your attempts to spin away your deception is failing here as it did everywhere else.

Take a lump of fucking poison and die assjack, we don't need or want you around.


----------



## slackjawed

"
Ingredients

    * 3 (3-ounce) cans SPAM® Spread
    * 2 tablespoons barbecue sauce
    * 6 thin slices sweet onion
    * 2 hamburger buns, split, toasted
    * 2 (1-ounce) slices Provolone cheese

Directions

   1. In small bowl, combine SPAM® and barbecue sauce; mix well.
   2. Spread SPAM® mixture onto buns. Top with onion and cheese.

Ingredients

    * 3 (3-ounce) cans SPAM® Spread
    * 2 tablespoons barbecue sauce
    * 2 hamburger buns, split, toasted
    * 6 thin slices sweet onion
    * 2 (1-ounce) slices Provolone cheese

Directions

   1. In small bowl, combine SPAM® and barbecue sauce; mix well.
   2. Spread SPAM® mixture onto buns. Top with onion and cheese."

from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## Christophera

I can link to my compiled evidence.

You cannot link to your compiled evidence because it is all crap, and I've exposed ALL OF IT with fiz's SPAM posts.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2109077-post4648.html

SPAM12
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html

SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html


FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html


SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1897888-post3456.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2101197-post703.html

SPAMLIES
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092286-post4462.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092925-post4471.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092951-post4474.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092948-post4473.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092980-post4477.html


----------



## slackjawed

the agent links to his own website as evidence, that demonstrates the lowest level of dishonesty. Then he lowers himself even more by linking to this very thread to 'prove' he has "gathered up" all his evidence in one place. the only thing he has proven is what a dishonest treasonous little buttweasel he is.

the following is much more informative than agent chrissy's lies;

Spam Tostada salad


Ingredients

    * 8 Manny's® Fajita Flour Tortilla
    * 1 tablespoon vegetable oil
    * 1 (12-ounce) can SPAM® Classic, cut into 1/2-inch strips
    * 1 onion, cut into wedges
    * 4 cups torn romaine lettuce
    * 2 tomatoes, chopped
    * 1 (2.25-ounce) can sliced ripe olives, drained
    * 1 cup shredded Monterey Jack cheese

Directions

   1. In skillet, cook tortillas in hot oil over medium-high heat, 2 to 3 minutes or until crisp. In same skillet, cook SPAM® Classic and onion 7 to 10 minutes or until browned.
   2. Meanwhile, toss together lettuce, tomatoes, olives and cheese.
   3. Place SPAM® Classic mixture on top of tortillas. Top with lettuce mixture. Serve with salsa, if desired.

from
SPAM > Recipe Details


the main ingredient in all today's recipes state the worth of the agent's posts


----------



## slackjawed

Golden Spam Surprise


Ingredients

    * 8 ounces refrigerated crescent dinner roll dough
    * 1 (12-ounce) can SPAM® Classic, diced
    * 8 ounces Provolone cheese, diced
    * 2/3 cup cheesy Parmesan & mozzarella sauce
    * 1 large egg, beaten
    * 1 teaspoon dried rosemary leaves
    * 1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese

Directions

   1. Heat oven to 350ºF.
   2. Separate dough into 4 rectangles on baking sheet. Press perforations together.
   3. In skillet, lightly brown SPAM® Classic. In bowl, toss SPAM® with Provolone cheese and sauce.
   4. Put 1/2 cup SPAM® mixture onto center of each pastry rectangle. Fold up long sides so they are even with top of SPAM® mixture. Fold short ends up and over until there is a small square on top. Seal all sides. Brush with beaten egg; sprinkle with rosemary and Parmesan cheese.
   5. Bake filled dough 22 minutes or until golden brown.

from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## slackjawed

Pueblo Spam


Ingredients

    * 2 cups rice, cooked
    * 1/2 cup fresh cilantro, chopped
    * 1 (12oz) can SPAM® Classic, sliced into 1/4-inch slices
    * 1 onion, cut into wedges
    * 2 (8oz) cups Monterey Jack cheese with peppers , shredded
    * 1/2 cup heavy cream
    * 1 tablespoon oil

Directions

   1. In bowl, combine rice and cilantro; set aside
   2. In large skillet over medium-high heat, cook SPAM® Classic and onion 7 to 10 minutes or until lightly browned
   3. Meanwhile, in 2-quart saucepan over low heat, combine cheese, cream, and oil
   4. Cook, stirring occasionally, until cheese is melted
   5. Place rice in center of plate; drizzle with cheese sauce
   6. Place SPAM® Classic around rice
   7. Serve with warm tortillas

from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## slackjawed

Red Flannel hash (with, you guessed it-spam)


Ingredients

    * 1 medium onion, chopped
    * 2 tablespoons vegetable oil
    * 1 (12-ounce) can SPAM® Classic, diced
    * 4 medium potatoes, cooked, diced
    * 0 Pepper
    * 1 (16-ounce) can beets, drained, diced

Directions

   1. In large skillet, sauté onion in oil, stirring frequently, until lightly browned. Add SPAM® Classic and potatoes; sauté, stirring frequently, 5 minutes. Sprinkle with pepper. Add beets; stir to mix. Cover; reduce heat to low. Cook 10 minutes longer. Uncover; cook 5 minutes more.

from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## Christophera

It is easy to tell when the agents cannot oppose facts.  First, they have no evidence for steel core columns, so they are very much in deficit to prove what they so rarely assert as the core.  Therefore all they can do is present their fake peer group and when that is exposed they can post recipes.

At JREF they specialize in cat pic's and baking recipes but are ALL agents so they can spam a thread like no one can.

The evidence of the concrete core is independently verified and the agents cannot oppose it.

This image from gound zero shows the massive WTC 1 northside core base wall.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> after removing the lies and bullshit this is all that is left of chrissy's post



bullshit, your exposed here as you were there and time is running out before there is nowhere for you to post where people will buy your lies except for here;
Dora The Explorer | Dora Games, Episodes, & Coloring Pages | Nick Jr
or here
Teletubbies Online Shop

fuck you agent, your lies are exposed for the treasonous and damaging disinformation it is.

following is something much more useful tha more of agent chrissy's lies;

Potato Chowder with (you guessed it) Spam

Ingredients

    * 1 medium onion, chopped
    * 1/2 cup chopped celery
    * 1 tablespoon butter or margerine
    * 1 can SPAM® Classic, diced
    * 1 (10.75-ounce) can condensed chicken broth
    * 1 cup water
    * 1 ( ) pound potatoes (3 medium), peeled, diced
    * 1/2 teaspoon caraway seeds
    * 1/4 teaspoon pepper
    * 1 1/2 cups half-and-half
    * 1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley

Directions

   1. In medium saucepan, sauté onion and celery in butter until tender. Add SPAM® Classic; cook, stirring often, 3 minutes.
   2. Add broth, water, potatoes, caraway seeds and pepper. Cover; cook 10 minutes or until potatoes are tender. Stir in half-and-half and parsley; heat and serve.

from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## slackjawed

Spam Filled Bavarian Peppers


Ingredients

    * 1 cup instant white rice
    * 1 (12-ounce) can SPAM® Classic, finely chopped
    * 4 cups shredded Swiss cheese, divided
    * 1 cup sauerkraut, drained
    * 6 green bell peppers, tops removed, seeded
    * 2 tablespoons water

Directions

   1. Cook rice according to package directions.
   2. In bowl, combine SPAM® Classic, rice, 3 cups cheese and the sauerkraut; mix well.
   3. Divide SPAM® mixture evenly among bell peppers. Place bell peppers in 13x9-inch baking dish. Add water; cover with plastic wrap.
   4. Microwave on HIGH (100%) 16 to 18 minutes. Remove plastic wrap; top bell peppers with remaining 1 cup cheese. Microwave 20 to 30 seconds longer or until cheese is melted.


Ingredients

    * 1 cup instant white rice
    * 1 (12-ounce) can SPAM® Classic, finely chopped
    * 4 cups shredded Swiss cheese, divided
    * 1 cup sauerkraut, drained
    * 6 green bell peppers, tops removed, seeded
    * 2 tablespoons water

Directions

   1. Cook rice according to package directions.
   2. In bowl, combine SPAM® Classic, rice, 3 cups cheese and the sauerkraut; mix well.
   3. Divide SPAM® mixture evenly among bell peppers. Place bell peppers in 13x9-inch baking dish. Add water; cover with plastic wrap.
   4. Microwave on HIGH (100%) 16 to 18 minutes. Remove plastic wrap; top bell peppers with remaining 1 cup cheese. Microwave 20 to 30 seconds longer or until cheese is melted.

from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## slackjawed

Spamilicious Corn Chowder Pot Pies

Ingredients

    * 1 (12-ounce) can SPAM® Classic, finely diced
    * 1 medium onion, diced
    * 1/2 cup butter, melted, divided
    * 1/4 cup all-purpose flour
    * 1 cup chicken broth
    * 1 cup half-and-half
    * 1/4 teaspoon smoked paprika
    * 1/4 teaspoon chicken bouillon
    * 1 cup frozen corn, slightly thawed
    * 1/2 (16-ounce) package frozen phyllo dough, thawed (refrigerate until ready to use)

Directions

   1. Heat oven to 375ºF.
   2. In large skillet, sauté SPAM® Classic and onion in 1/4 cup butter over medium heat until onion is softened and SPAM® is lightly browned.
   3. Reduce heat to low; add flour. Cook and stir 1 minute. Stir in broth. Increase heat to medium. Continue stirring as broth thickens. Add half-and-half, paprika, bouillon and corn. Cook and stir 1 to 2 minutes longer or until sauce thickens. Remove from heat; cool slightly.
   4. Remove phyllo from refrigerator. Working quickly, separate 2 sheets of dough; crisscross sheets over 4 (4-inch) glass custard cups or springform pans. Gently press plyllo into cups, allowing excess dough to hang over edges. Brush bottom of phyllo with butter. Repeat twice with phyllo and butter.
   5. Pour SPAM® mixture evenly into cups. Press excess dough over filling, brushing with butter after each fold. Brush top of phyllo with butter. Place cups on baking sheet.
   6. Bake pot pies 20 minutes or until tops are golden brown. Let stand 5 minutes before serving. Carefully remove pies from cups.

from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## slackjawed

Spicey Spam Slammers with Carmalized Onions

Ingredients

    * 2 large sweet onions, cut into 1/8-inch slices
    * 2 teaspoons olive oil
    * 1 teaspoon butter
    * 1 teaspoon sugar
    * 2 tablespoons minced fresh thyme
    * 3 green onions, chopped
    * 1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
    * 2/3 cup bread crumbs
    * 1 1/2 cans SPAM® Classic

Directions

   1. In large nonstick skillet, cook onions in oil and butter over low heat, stirring occasionally, 30 minutes or until tender. Sprinkle with sugar; cook, stirring occasionally, 10 minutes longer or until golden brown. Sprinkle with thyme; keep warm.
   2. In large bowl, combine onions, Worcestershire sauce and bread crumbs; mix well. Grate SPAM® Classic over mixture; mix well. Shape into 8 patties.
   3. Coat electric grill rack with cooking spray; heat grill for medium-high heat.
   4. Place burgers on grill rack; cover. Grill burgers 5 minutes on each side. Serve burgers on buns topped with caramelized onions.

from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## slackjawed

Spam Grilled Cheese Hero (TWOOFER SPECIAL!)

Ingredients

    * 4 slices Swiss cheese
    * 2 Roma tomatoes, thinly sliced
    * 8 slices Italian bread
    * 1 (12-ounce) can SPAM® Classic
    * 1/4 cup Dijon mustard
    * 1/4 cup green onions, thinly sliced
    * 4 slices American cheese
    * 2 tablespoons butter or margarine

Directions

   1. Layer cheese and tomatoes evenly on 4 slices bread. Lay SPAM® over tomatoes. Spread mustard on SPAM®. Sprinkle with onions. Top with cheese and remaining 4 slices bread.
   2. In large skillet, melt butter over medium heat. Add sandwiches; grill, turning once, until browned and cheese is melted. Serve immediately.

from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## slackjawed

Curried Spam and Rice

Ingredients

    * 1 (12-ounce) can SPAM® Classic, diced
    * 2 cups cooked rice
    * 1 cup frozen peas
    * 1 cup sliced celery
    * 1/3 cup chopped red onion
    * 1 mayonnaise
    * 1 cup chopped Major Grey mango chutney
    * 2 tablespoons sugar
    * 2 tablespoons lemon juice
    * 1 1/2 teaspoons curry powder

Directions

   1. In large mixing bowl, combine SPAM® Classic, rice, peas, celery and onion.
   2. In small bowl, combine mayonnaise, chutney, sugar, lemon juice and curry powder until well blended.
   3. Add dressing to SPAM® mixture. Toss gently to coat.
   4. Cover and refrigerate at least 1 hour.

from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## slackjawed

Singapore Spam Salad


Ingredients

    * 1 cup sugar
    * 1/3 cup rice vinegar
    * 1/4 cup Carapelli Extra Virgin Olive Oil
    * 2 tablespoons sesame oil
    * 1/4 teaspoon garlic salt
    * 1 (12-ounce) can SPAM® Classic, cubed
    * 3 carrots, grated
    * 1 cup chopped green onions
    * 1 cup chopped celery
    * 1 green bell pepper, chopped
    * 1 cup thinly sliced radishes
    * 1 (6.5-ounce) package sliced almonds, toasted

Directions

   1. In saucepan, stir together sugar, vinegar, sesame oil, olive oil and garlic salt until sugar is dissolved.
   2. In large bowl, toss together remaining ingredients.
   3. Serve warm dressing with salad.

from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## slackjawed

Spam and Cheese Calazone

Ingredients

    * 1 can SPAM® With Bacon, diced
    * 1/2 cup chopped yellow onion
    * 1 jalapeño pepper, seeded, finely chopped
    * 2 tablespoons mayonnaise
    * 2 teaspoons stoneground mustard
    * 2 cups shredded Co-Jack cheese, divided
    * 1 tablespoon olive oil, divided
    * 2 (13.8-ounce) cans refrigerated pizza crust dough, divided
    * 2 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese

Directions

   1. Heat oven to 425°F.
   2. In large bowl, combine SPAM® with Bacon, onion, jalapeño, mayonnaise, mustard and 1 cup shredded cheese; mix well.
   3. Brush 15x10x1-inch jelly-roll pan with 1 teaspoon oil. Unroll 1 can dough onto bottom of pan, gently stretching and pressing dough to cover bottom. Sprinkle with remaining 1 cup shredded cheese to within 1 inch of edge. Spoon SPAM® mixture over cheese.
   4. Unroll remaining can dough directly over filling, matching edges of dough and shaping to fit as dough is unrolled. Press edges of dough to seal. Brush with remaining 2 teaspoons oil.
   5. Bake calzone 14 to 16 minutes or until golden brown. Remove calzone from oven; sprinkle with Parmesan cheese. Bake 2 to 3 minutes longer or until cheese is melted and crust is golden brown. Cut into squares to serve.
from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## slackjawed

Mousse Salad (yes, with spam)


Ingredients

    * 1 (14.5-ounce) can chicken broth, divided
    * 1 package unflavored gelatin
    * 1 tablespoon minced onion
    * 1 (12-ounce) can SPAM® Classic, finely chopped
    * 1/2 cup finely chopped celery
    * 1 cup sour cream

Directions

   1. In small saucepan, stir together 1 cup broth, gelatin, and onion; cook over low heat, stirring until gelatin disolves. Cook 2 to 3 minutes longer or until onion is softened.
   2. In large bowl, stir together SPAM®, gelatin mixture, remaining broth, the celery and sour cream. Pour into 4- or 5-cup ring mold. Refrigerate at least 4 hours.
   3. Invert salad onto serving plate just before serving; fill center of mold as desired.

from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## slackjawed

Maui Spam Muffins


Ingredients

    * 4 English muffins, split
    * 0 butter
    * 0 mustard
    * 1 can SPAM® Classic, thinly sliced
    * 1 (15.25-ounce) can pineapple slices, drained
    * 1 small green bell pepper, cut into 8 rings
    * 1/4 cup packed brown sugar
    * 2 teaspoons water

Directions

   1. Heat oven to 375°F.
   2. Spread muffin halves with butter and mustard. Layer SPAM® Classic, 1 pineapple slice and 1 bell pepper ring on each muffin half.
   3. In small bowl, mix brown sugar and water; spoon over sandwiches.
   4. Place muffins on baking sheet. Bake 10 minutes.

from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## Christophera

Spam recipes is not EVIDENCE.

This is, showing a part of the WTC 2 concrete core falling onto WTC 3.  The brownish object inside of and on top of pieces of perimeter walls.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Spam recipes is not EVIDENCE.
> 
> This is, showing a part of the WTC 2 concrete core falling onto WTC 3.  The brownish object inside of and on top of pieces of perimeter walls.



spam recipes are more evidence than you have ever presented you lying fuckwad.


----------



## slackjawed

Gami Gami Spam Shitake

Ingredients

    * 2 cans consommé
    * 2 cups minute rice
    * 1 bell pepper, diced
    * 4 large shiitake mushrooms
    * 1 small onion, diced
    * 1 tablespoon butter
    * 1 (12-ounce) can SPAM® Classic, diced

Directions

   1. In saucepan, bring consommé to a boil; add rice. Cover; let stand 15 minutes.
   2. In skillet, sauté bell pepper, mushrooms and onion in butter. Stir in SPAM® Classic; sauté 2 to 3 minutes longer.
   3. Add rice to SPAM® mixture; mix well. Sauté 2 to 3 minutes.

from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## slackjawed

Kimchi Junghol (yes, it has spam in it)

 Ingredients

    * 10 ounces thinly sliced pork
    * 1 tablespoon red chili pepper bean paste
    * 6 tablespoons soy sauce, divided
    * 1/2 teaspoon red ground pepper
    * 1/2 teaspoon minced ginger
    * 1 pinch sesame seeds
    * 1 1/2 teaspoons sugar, divided
    * 8 hitake mushrooms, stems removed and thinly sliced
    * 2 teaspoons sesame oil
    * 2 cloves garlic, minced
    * 1 pinch ground black pepper
    * 2 yellow onions, cut into thin wedges
    * 1 (12-ounce) can SPAM® Classic, cut into slices
    * 1 cup fresh red hot pepper, bias-sliced
    * 1 cup green onion or leak, bias-sliced
    * 2 1/2 cups kimchi, cut into 1/2 inch pieces
    * 1 quart clear chicken broth
    * 0 Hot cooked rice

Directions

   1. In large bowl, combine sliced pork with chili pepper paste, 2 tablespoons soy sauce, red ground pepper, ginger, sesame seeds and 1/2 teaspoon sugar.
   2. In other bowl, combine mushrooms with remaining soy sauce, sesame oil, garlic, remaining sugar and black pepper.
   3. In large saucepot, place marinated pork and onions. Going in circular fashion, alternately lay sliced SPAM®, mushroom mixture, red peppers and green onions.
   4. In the center of the circle, place the kimchi. Pour in broth so that ingredients in pot are covered.
   5. Cook mixture over high heat until it reaches a boil. Cover, reduce heat and simmer until mixture is cooked through (pork reaches an internal temperature of 160ºF), about 1 1/2-2 hours. 

from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## slackjawed

Lunchbox Turkey Spam Sushi

 Ingredients

    * 4 spinach flour tortilla wraps
    * 1 cup ranch salad dressing
    * 1 (12-ounce) can SPAM® Oven Roasted Turkey, thinly sliced
    * 2 1/2 cups minute rice , prepared per package
    * 4 ( ) ounces bean sprouts
    * 1 red bell pepper, cut into 1/4 inch strips
    * 4 ounces Monterey Jack cheese, thinly sliced

Directions

   1. Heat tortilla for 15-20 seconds on high in microwave.
   2. Coat tortilla with 2 to 3 tablespoons of ranch salad dressing. Cover 1/2 of tortilla with 5 slices SPAM® Oven Roasted Turkey. Pile 1/2 cup rice in strip down center of turkey. Layer handful bean sprouts, 2 pepper strips and 3 slices cheese on top of rice.

   3. Starting with side of tortilla with layers, tightly roll up jellyroll-style, ending with side that has only dressing.
   4. Repeat with remaining tortillas.
   5. Slice each rolled tortilla into 1-inch slices to resemble sushi rolls

from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## slackjawed

Marinated Bean Salad (with spam)


Ingredients

    * 1 (16-ounce) can chili or pinto beans, drained, rinsed
    * 1 can SPAM® Classic, diced
    * 1/2 cup chopped celery
    * 1/4 cup chopped green bell pepper
    * 1 tablespoon finely chopped onion
    * 1/4 teaspoon garlic salt
    * 1 pinch pepper
    * 1 medium tomato, coarsely chopped
    * 1/4 cup Italian salad dressing
    * 4 leaves lettuce

Directions

   1. In bowl, combine beans, SPAM® Classic, celery, bell pepper, onion, garlic salt and black pepper. Cover; refrigerate until chilled.
   2. Gently stir in tomato just before serving. Pour dressing over salad; mix gently but well. Serve salad on lettuce-lined serving plates.

from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## Christophera

The fact that the "Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation" that was published in 1992 identifies a concrete core independently verifies Leslie Robertsons information to Newsweek on September 13, 2001.


----------



## slackjawed

Macaroni salad (with spam)

Ingredients

    * 8 ounces elbow macaroni
    * 1 (12-ounce) can SPAM® Classic, chopped
    * 2/3 cup sliced celery
    * 1/2 cup sliced green onions
    * 1/4 cup sweet pickle relish, drained
    * 1/2 cup sour cream
    * 1/2 cup plain yogurt
    * 2 teaspoons mustard

Directions

   1. Cook elbow macaroni according to package directions. Drain; rinse with cold water.
   2. In large bowl, combine macaroni, SPAM® Classic, celery, onions and pickle relish; mix well.
   3. In separate bowl, stir together sour cream, yogurt and mustard until well blended. Gently mix into macaroni mixture. Season with salt and pepper. Cover; refrigerate at least 3 hours to blend flavors.

from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## slackjawed

Autocompleter_spinner look up: 		
word of the day dictionary add edit store chat blog
random A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z # new live
Custom UD mugs
with your fave def Now available

    * Utsav
    * utsc
    * UTSE
    * UTSEF
    * UTSF
    * UTSFE.com
    * utshj
    * utshob
    * utsuse
    * utt
    * Utt Buckin Fugly
    * author uttam maharjan
    * Utter
    * Utter Ass
    * utter botty
    * utter bullshit
    * Utter chalice
    * utter chaos
    * Utter Crap
    * Utter Dunk
    * Utter Filth
    * Utter juggs
    * utter nonsense
    * Utter Prattish
    * Utter Shower Of *****
    * utter shuffle
    * Utter Surprise
    * utter wank
    * utter-nipples
    * utterance
    * utterbadassery
    * uttercoop
    * Uttered
    * Utterfly
    * UTTERFUCK
    * utterkink
    * utterly butterly
    * utterly pwnt
    * utterly ridiculous
    * utterlytarded
    * utterpuss


utter bullshit isn't defined yet, but these are close:
permalink: 	
	Share on
	Send to a friend
your email: 	
their email: 	
comment: 	
	send me the word of the day (it's free)


1. 	Billy Bullshit 	32 up, 5 down love it hate it

buy billy bullshit mugs, tshirts and magnets
An individual who finds it impossible not to lie or fabricate a false story or experience at almost every opportunity they have to open their mouth. A person lacking something so substantial in their lives that they feel the compulsion to invent excitement and enrichment to fill their days in the form of total and utter bullshit.
"Have you seen Billy Bullshit recently?"
"Yeah, yesterday, the wanker told me he just bought a top of the range lexus for £75k but it had a fault so it had to go back to the manufacturers."
"How did he afford that on a Call centre wage?"
"He didn't, it's total bollocks, the bullshitting ****."
bollocks bullshitter liar lying bullshit
by Ken Evans Jun 7, 2006 share this
2. 	peddlism 	2 up, 3 down love it hate it

buy peddlism mugs, tshirts and magnets
noun.

A following of absolout political innafluency and ignorannce.

To be a "Peddlist" is to speak complete and utter bullshit and to fit the words facist and communist and BNP into every sentence possible.

Also, when loosing arguments, a Peddlist may refer to Mr Griffiths as a family friend.
Peddle the Peddlist was talking utter bullshit... again ¬_¬

chaaaaiiin jaaaaneee to the traaaaain
by Jane Wilson Feb 23, 2005 share this
3. 	bullshit's ass 	7 thumbs up love it hate it

buy bullshit's ass mugs, tshirts and magnets
1. An expression used to denote complete and utter disbelief or shock.
2. A way to emphasize a staunch unwillingness to perform an act or express severe disagreeance.
Ex. 1: Lori: Today is my 35th birthday.
Kris: Bullshit's ass!
Lori: It's true.
Kris: You look like you're no older than your early twenties!
Ex. 2: Girl 1: So, you're going to call him back, even though he was a lying, cheating loser?
Girl 2: Bullshit's ass I will!
bullshit bullshits ass baloney horseshit negative
by Leah Holt Nov 30, 2006 share this
4. 	Stupid bullshit talker/walker 	4 up, 2 down love it hate it

buy stupid bullshit talker/walker mugs, tshirts and magnets
Some one who talks complete and utter shit all the time and wear shit. (e.g trackies and a dinner jacket). They often come out with stupid remarks that shows that they are clearly a prick.
Stupid bullshit talker/walker: I hate it when people say there going to shag your mum and don't

Person A: Fuck off you stupid prick bitch.
danny b is a strange downer child bullshit
by mong boy Jun 22, 2007 share this
5. 	waffles 	love it hate it

buy waffles mugs, tshirts and magnets
Dundonian adjective - describes when someone is talking complete and utter bullshit
she's ectoed oot her box and is full o waffles.....

or can be used in response to a bullshit sentence by simply teaming it with the action of waving ur hand under your armpit and screaming WAFFLES in a high pitched voice!!!!

The intensity can be increased for a response to a huge bullshit by adding the word tattie before waffles eg that was a load of big tattie waffles
birdseye bullshit ecto drug talk bleather
by sammylee1983 Mar 31, 2010 share this
6. 	scientology 	500 up, 66 down love it hate it

buy scientology mugs, tshirts and magnets
The science of making money that answers the eternal unanswered questions such as "I wonder just how gullible and stoooopid i am". It has been crapped onto the world since the early 1950s by one of the world's greatest con-artists/dipshits, L Ron Hubbard.

Unfortunately the gullible Earth natives to whom this was presented to, they turned out to be so desperate to get a life and to believe this trash which may appear to be handed to them on a silver platter, where infact it was a permanent $100/week subscription to utter bullshit.

The wisdom (ironically, stupidity is much more suitable) of the scientology subject will probably be realized by the current primitives who would be stupid enough to belive they are the hosts of alien souls as a result of an alien warlord who went bonkers with nukes, instead of being pawns in a money making scheme.

Hopefully in a few generations, humankind, if it survives the bullshit of scientology, will evolve from its brainwashed and cash-strapped stage and the generations living then will realize how fucked in the head were people to believe in a cult started out by a small-time s...
more...
by truthteller tells no truth Aug 12, 2005 share this
7. 	bullshit 	22 up, 26 down love it hate it

buy bullshit mugs, tshirts and magnets
Bullshit is what one would call something that isn't true or he doesn't agree with. Bullshit and Shit do not mean the same thing.

Shit is what one would say when an event does not work out for him/her. For example , "The illegal bubbling concoction exploded, causing Dr. Granstein to rip off his tie and scream, 'SHIT!! I DID IT AGAIN!'"
Galileo: The Earth travels around the sun!

Church: Bullshit! The Earth is at the center of everything, and everything else revolves around it!

Galileo: Watch as centuries later, my fact becomes utter truth.

Church: You have the devil in you because you spoke ill of the earth! Go fuck yourself in jail!
nonsense rubbish crap lies shit
by Courage the cowardly dog Apr 7, 2006 share this
« Previous 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 &#8230; 15 16 Next »

Urban Dictionary ©1999-2010 terms of service privacy policy feedback remove advertise technology live support
Rss-feed-icon 	add via rss
or google calendar

Facebook 	add urban dictionary
on facebook

Iphone 	look up definitions
from your phone

Twitter 	follow urbandaily
on twitter
love it
hate it
Iphone-logo
Yes, I'll help or No thanks


from
Urban Dictionary: utter bullshit


----------



## slackjawed

Autocompleter_spinner look up: 		
word of the day dictionary add edit store chat blog
random A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z # new live
Custom UD mugs
with your fave def Now available

    * Dishifuck
    * Dishin out dimes
    * dishin' out the ownage
    * dishiness
    * dishing out pasty
    * Dishitude
    * dishka
    * dishknob
    * dishkyaoon
    * dishlexia
    * dishlicious
    * dishlicker
    * dishman
    * dishnaky
    * Disho
    * dishonest troll
    * dishonestation
    * Dishonesty
    * Dishonor (n.)
    * dishonorable
    * dishonorable discharge
    * Dishonour
    * dishoom
    * dishorn
    * Dishotomy
    * dishous
    * Dishpig
    * Dishplate Nipples
    * dishpwner
    * Dishrag
    * Dishrag Whore
    * Dishragged
    * dishstealer
    * Dishtoinky
    * dishtopass
    * dishular
    * dishwalla
    * Dishwallocaust
    * Dishwash
    * Dishwasher
    * dishwasher chess


dishonest troll isn't defined yet, but these are close:
permalink: 	
	Share on
	Send to a friend
your email: 	
their email: 	
comment: 	
	send me the word of the day (it's free)


1. 	IB4TL 	94 up, 2 down love it hate it

buy ib4tl mugs, tshirts and magnets
IB4TL is an acronym meaning "In Before The Lock." It's a 'game', of sorts, that people play in Internet discussion groups.

You will see this acronym used on web boards, blogs, forums, et cetera. Using it sparingly is a good strategy for boosting your post count. When you KNOW a discussion is about to be locked, you can throw a quick 'IB4TL' reply in there, and get credited as if it were a normal post, even though it is basically a useless, one-word observation.

While this is a dishonest tactic, it is generally acceptable to most moderators and admins, and the message is left to stand, as-is, towards your overall post count. High post counts are a status symbol on many sites.

The gamble is, if the thread isn't locked, it makes YOU look like a fool - a poor judge of character. Sometimes a moderator or admin will leave a discussion open, that would otherwise be locked, just to make YOU look silly. As I said, it's a 'game'...
Troll: hi just wanna to tell everone hear u suck

Member: Then why are you here?

Troll: cuz yall sux

Member#2: Can we knock it off, please?

Troll: i like to knock u off

Member: IB4TL!

Member#2: LoL! IB4TL

Troll: waz tha mean u gay or sumpin

Moderator: That does it! I'm locking this thread. Troll, clean up your act or you'll be banned!
by VinDSL Nov 26, 2004 share this

Urban Dictionary ©1999-2010 terms of service privacy policy feedback remove advertise technology live support
Rss-feed-icon 	add via rss
or google calendar

Facebook 	add urban dictionary
on facebook

Iphone 	look up definitions
from your phone

Twitter 	follow urbandaily
on twitter
love it
hate it
Iphone-logo
Yes, I'll help or No thanks
from
Urban Dictionary: dishonest troll


----------



## slackjawed

Autocompleter_spinner look up: 		
word of the day dictionary add edit store chat blog
random A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z # new live
Custom UD mugs
with your fave def Now available

    * delumptard
    * Delumptious
    * delun
    * delunchious
    * Delungra
    * delure
    * Delurf
    * delurk
    * delurking
    * DELUSCIOUS
    * delushious
    * Delusia
    * delusion
    * Delusion of Awesomeness
    * delusionable
    * delusional
    * Delusional Aficionado Syndrome
    * delusional cockbag
    * Delusional Dave
    * Delusional Lunatic
    * delusional sizing
    * delusional twat
    * Delusionalist
    * delusionary
    * delusionofagirl
    * delusions
    * delusions of adequacy
    * Delusions of Grand Jury
    * delusions of grandeur
    * Delusions of Virginity
    * delux
    * delux 247
    * Deluxe
    * deluxe blowjob
    * Deluxe Blumpkin
    * Deluxe Carpet Cleaning
    * Deluxe Fungtashi
    * Deluxe Reverb
    * deluxe wash
    * Deluxuous
    * Deluxury


delusional crazy stupid insane loser idiot delusion fat mental asshole retarded ugly paranoid arrogant pathetic fake drunk psychotic idiotic immature liberal lame clueless ignorant annoying moron sex false reality deluded snob wrong fugly ridiculous obsession redneck paranoia psycho lunatic delusions of grandeur vain nuts wannabe alcohol rectum retard wasted douchebag hallucination unrealistic roll tide
permalink: 	
	Share on
	Send to a friend
your email: 	
their email: 	
comment: 	
	send me the word of the day (it's free)


1. 	delusional 	

buy delusional mugs, tshirts and magnets
Someone who is not thinking clearly, or thinks something will happen that, in all likelyhood, will not.
guy1: So I'm thinking of asking Leah out. I think she might say yes.
guy2: Ummm, are you delusional or something?
by bandcampgirl183 Sep 12, 2005 share this
2. 	Delusional 	

buy delusional mugs, tshirts and magnets
Used to describe someone attached to an idea which is either false, or has changed. An alternative to "living in the past."
1. James still thinks we live in a democracy. He's delusional.

2. Paul listens to the Bee Gees and drives a Trans Am. He's delusional on the 70s, man.
insanity mental deluded coherent bright
by Col. Dr. Apr 24, 2006 share this
3. 	delusional 	

buy delusional mugs, tshirts and magnets
An insult/label often flung at those who have beliefs that are not commonly accepted.
Person 1: I believe aliens are visiting Earth.

Person 2: OMG UR DELUSIONAL

Person 1: No I am not, I've thought about the issue thoroughly

Person 2: DELUSIONAL DELUSIONAL DELUSIONAL IM GONNA HAV U LOKD UP
crazy different random mental norm comfort zone
by Shadow Creator Mar 21, 2008 share this
4. 	delusional 	

buy delusional mugs, tshirts and magnets
1. the state of having a false opinion or belief

2. H/Hr shippers
Idiot: Harry and Hermione are like sooooo meant to be together...

Me: You're incredibly delusional... If you could read you would realise Ron and Hermione have amazing amounts of sexual tension...
h/hr shippers harry potter wrong stupid
by msweasley Jun 5, 2007 share this
5. 	delusional 	

buy delusional mugs, tshirts and magnets
adj.
1. Someone who believes only their way, and everyone else is wrong.

2. Someone who is obsessed or stuck on one false belief and ignorantly denies logic and reasoning, like *chrisophera on internet message boards*.

3. A derogatory term that Atheists use to describe Christians and other religious people.

4. paranoid
The Preacher shunned the homosexual because he was delusional.
religion delusion delusional paranoid false
by J.Wil888 Feb 3, 2009 share this
6. 	delusional 	

buy delusional mugs, tshirts and magnets
A person who is a Harry/Hermione shipper. They are easily upset, have a limited sense of humour, and do not read particularly well. In their spare time, they like to look for overly used symbolism where none exists. This term was coined by a most wonderful webmaster.
TeenyBopper1892!!: i ship Harry/Hermione. There so kaute and SO canon!!!!1!!!
HeronShipper: A delusional has entered the room, folks.
delusionals snowy wall of shame illiterate humourless
by Tiffi Oct 16, 2005 share this
7. 	delusional 	

buy delusional mugs, tshirts and magnets
Eddy Senior from Hecky Grammar

hes one out of context son of a bitch
Even though all the Leeds Fest tickets were sold out, Eddy still thought he could buy one

Eddy: Don't be so sparse
Gav + Luke: Do you even know what that word means ya daft ****?
by Gav - Your friendly neighbourhood spiderman Apr 13, 2005 share this
« Previous 1 2 Next »

Urban Dictionary ©1999-2010 terms of service privacy policy feedback remove advertise technology live support
Rss-feed-icon 	add via rss
or google calendar

Facebook 	add urban dictionary
on facebook

Iphone 	look up definitions
from your phone

Twitter 	follow urbandaily
on twitter
love it
hate it


from
Urban Dictionary: delusional


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Spam recipes is not EVIDENCE.
> 
> This is, showing a part of the WTC 2 concrete core falling onto WTC 3.  The brownish object inside of and on top of pieces of perimeter walls.


that is a section of FLOOR, dipshit


----------



## slackjawed

Cabbage Apple Spam Supper

Ingredients:
1/4 cup butter
1/3 cup honey
2 cooking apples, sliced 1/4"
1/2 tsp nutmeg
3 cups shredded cabbage 1/4 tsp clove
12-oz can SPAM, cubed 1/2"

Directions:
In skillet melt butter over medium heat. Add remaining ingredients; toss to combine. Cook over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until apples and cabbage are tender and SPAM is heated through (10 to 12 minutes). 

from
Cabbage Apple Spam Supper | SpamRecipes.net


----------



## Liability

Child-support evasion filed in lunchbox!

What?

One commits a crime, but doesn't file a crime?

One files CHARGES alleging a crime in Court?

So, then, one could not possibly "file" _*misprision of treason*_ in any Court.  

Well, shit.  That would mean that the idiot's OP headline is simply stupid and flatly wrong.

CriscoFEARa filed no crime in Court.  He filed some incoherent gibberish -- more or less along the lines of "court papers" -- with the clerk of the Court out there in LA.  

And his gibberish SEEMS to suggest that the retarded scumbag idiot Troofer thinks that some other people are actively hiding the evidence of treason allegedly committed when they had some unknown involvement in the 9/11/2001 attacks.  

CriscoFEARa has no better chance of getting some poor court clerk to take his gibberish seriously than CriscoFEARa's kids have of getting appropriate child support out of the deadbeat scumbag Troofer idiot father of theirs, CriscoFEARa.

At least the poor old Court Clerks get a good laugh out of the scumbag's incoherent gibberish.  CriscoFEARa's own children get nothing at all.

CriscoFEARa:  what a lowlife useless piece of shit.


----------



## Fizz

find any pictures of a concrete core yet?
find any documentation to your claim of "elevator guide rail support" that you pulled out of your ass?
find any documentation to support your claim that the cores were radically different?
find any pictures of the concrete core getting constructed?
find any building plans for a concrete core?





























































[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU]YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62]YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.[/ame]


"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## slackjawed

Cantonese Sweet & Sour Spam

Ingredients:
2 tbsp cooking oil
3 tbsp sugar
1 lg. carrot, sliced diagonally
3 tbsp catsup
6 green onions, sliced 1/4"
3 tbsp vinegar
1 clove garlic, minced
1 tsp ginger
1 small cucumber, cut in chunks
1 tsp soy sauce
2/3 cups water
12-oz can SPAM, cubed 1/2"
1 tbsp cornstarch
8-oz can bamboo shoots, drained

Directions:
In wok or large skillet, cook oil over medium heat. Add carrot, green onion, garlic and cucumber; cook over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until crisply tender (4 to 5 minutes). Add remaining ingredients except SPAM and bamboo shoots. Continue cooking, stirring constantly, until suce is thickened (5 to 6 minutes)...
from
Cantonese Sweet and Sour Spam Recipe | SpamRecipes.net


----------



## slackjawed

Spam Fritatta Recipe

Ingredients:
3 tbsp butter
7-oz can SPAM, cubed 1/4"
1/2 cup chopped onion
10 pitted black olives, chopped
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
6 eggs
2 medium potatoes, peeled and cubed 1/4"
2 tbsp water
1/4 tsp pepper

Directions:
In 10-inch omelet pan or skilet melt 2 tbsp butter over medium heat. Add onion, green pepper and potatoes; cook over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until vegetables are crisply tender (5 to 7 minutes). Add SPAM and olives; continue cooking until SPAM is heated through. Loosen sauteed ingredients from bottom of pan; add remaining 1 tbsp butter. Tilt pan to cover bottom with butter. In small bowl mix eggs, water, and pepper; pour over SPAM mixture...

from
Spam Fritatta Breakfast Recipe | A SpamRecipes.net Favorite


----------



## Fizz

Liability said:


> Child-support evasion filed in lunchbox!
> 
> What?
> 
> One commits a crime, but doesn't file a crime?
> 
> One files CHARGES alleging a crime in Court?
> 
> So, then, one could not possibly "file" _*misprision of treason*_ in any Court.
> 
> Well, shit.  That would mean that the idiot's OP headline is simply stupid and flatly wrong.
> 
> CriscoFEARa filed no crime in Court.  He filed some incoherent gibberish -- more or less along the lines of "court papers" -- with the clerk of the Court out there in LA.
> 
> And his gibberish SEEMS to suggest that the retarded scumbag idiot Troofer thinks that some other people are actively hiding the evidence of treason allegedly committed when they had some unknown involvement in the 9/11/2001 attacks.
> 
> CriscoFEARa has no better chance of getting some poor court clerk to take his gibberish seriously than CriscoFEARa's kids have of getting appropriate child support out of the deadbeat scumbag Troofer idiot father of theirs, CriscoFEARa.
> 
> At least the poor old Court Clerks get a good laugh out of the scumbag's incoherent gibberish.  CriscoFEARa's own children get nothing at all.
> 
> CriscoFEARa:  what a lowlife useless piece of shit.



this filing will go about as far as his last filing claiming that everyone is hypnotized and we are all manchurian candidates.


----------



## Christophera

The clerks have been very helpful and progress has been made by liberally spreading the 39 page disclosure of knowledge of treason amongst various judiciary.  It is expected that an investigative agency will analyse it, and report back to the court that indeed the information is correct.  FEMA deceived NIST and the cause of death is invalid in nearly 3,000 murders.

That will cause all kinds of issues.


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:


> The clerks have been very helpful and progress has been made by liberally spreading the 39 page disclosure of knowledge of treason amongst various judiciary....
> ..... That will cause all kinds of issues.



Such as ?  ...  what kinds ?? ... and who perchance might have caused these issues ??

.. you seem to sound like you are planning something illegal Chris !!

Almost like you could be liable for .. IT ... DO IT  !!

Stann


----------



## Christophera

stan said:
			
		

> Such as ? ... what kinds ?? ... and who perchance might have caused these issues ??



The traitors, and their agents, then the courts reacting to the disclosure of knowlege of felony and treason.  It is a heinous crime you are involved in concealing and the reaction will be proportionate.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such as ? ... what kinds ?? ... and who perchance might have caused these issues ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The traitors, and their agents, then the courts reacting to the disclosure of knowlege of felony and treason.  It is a heinous crime you are involved in concealing and the reaction will be proportionate.
Click to expand...

you are the one in the crime. dipshit
failure to pay child support is a CRIME


----------



## Christophera

Due to estoppel, it is not a crime, it is not even prosecutable.  But as an agent working for the infiltrators, you would be directed to not mention violations of law by government or courts.

In fact, when the county failed to appear on subpoena, many lives were endangered and some lost.

MUNICIPAL FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html 
CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
estopped
WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Due to estoppel, it is not a crime, it is not even prosecutable.


yeah, thats why you were CONVICTED of it, dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> and the cause of death is invalid in nearly 3,000 murders.[/url]
> 
> That will cause all kinds of issues.



the cause of death is HOMICIDE, you fucking moron.

it doesnt matter what the core was made out of. its still valid.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> In fact, when the county failed to appear on subpoena, many lives were endangered and some lost.



BULLSHIT!!!!

HAHAHAHAHahahahahahahahah!!!!!!

something else you just pulled out of your ass!!


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Due to estoppel, it is not a crime, it is not even prosecutable.  But as an agent working for the infiltrators, you would be directed to not mention violations of law by government or courts.
> 
> In fact, when the county failed to appear on subpoena, many lives were endangered and some lost. * * * *



*In the first place*, the lying fucktard coward CriscoFEARa doesn't even grasp the actual meaning of estoppel.

*In the second place*, the "subpoena" was bullshit anyway seeking, as it did, legally irrelevant historical crap from sometime in the midst of two centuries earlier.  

*And last, but not least*, not a single life was threatened, much less lost, when the County politely informed the scumbag lying Troofer child-support-evading pussy, CriscoFEARa, that it wouldn't be giving him some irrelevant historical records.


----------



## Christophera

lilybily said:
			
		

> In the second place, the "subpoena" was bullshit anyway seeking, as it did, legally irrelevant historical crap from sometime in the midst of two centuries earlier.



The records I subpoeaned were in the counties possession less than one year earlier.





Typically agents of the infiltrators refuse to recognize violations of law because they are working to destroy Constitutional government.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> lilybily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the second place, the "subpoena" was bullshit anyway seeking, as it did, legally irrelevant historical crap from sometime in the midst of two centuries earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The records I subpoeaned were in the counties possession less than one year earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typically agents of the infiltrators refuse to recognize violations of law because they are working to destroy Constitutional government.
Click to expand...


doesnt matter. evidence needs to be RELEVANT.

records from 1876 arent.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> lilybily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the second place, the "subpoena" was bullshit anyway seeking, as it did, legally irrelevant historical crap from sometime in the midst of two centuries earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The records I subpoeaned were in the counties possession less than one year earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typically agents of the infiltrators refuse to recognize violations of law because they are working to destroy Constitutional government.
Click to expand...


Agent CriscoFEARa:

The "records" you allegedly subpoenaed were still irrelevant.

And the "Skuse" affidavit is gibberish too since insanity is not a "crime" you fucking lying scumbag moron.

If insanity WERE a crime, you'd get the death penalty you lying fuckwad.  Go get a job and support your own children you dickless twat drip.

I realize you are far too fucking retarded to grasp the obvious, but

Insanity is a DEFENSE to a criminal charge (like murder), you imbecile.  It is not a crime itself.


----------



## Christophera

I guess your history is not too good, or the perps would want you to pretend you are ignorant.

And of course the subpoena must be contested as irelevant.  It was not.  Your say so means nothing. 

The failed to appear on subpoena was a serious violation of Constitutional right and in itself was misprision of felony because it was done to conceal the fact that over 1,000 court case files were absent from the public record.

The perps will not allow you to recognize violations of law by courts, so your denial is understood.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> I guess your history is not too good, or the perps would want you to pretend you are ignorant.
> 
> And of course the subpoena must be contested as irelevant.  It was not.  Your say so means nothing.
> 
> The failed to appear on subpoena was a serious violation of Constitutional right and in itself was misprision of felony because it was done to conceal the fact that over 1,000 court case files were absent from the public record.
> 
> The perps will not allow you to recognize violations of law by courts, so your denial is understood.



You are a fucking lying scumbag idiot.  You served the subpoena for your child support case -- scumbag -- not on the moronic "misprision of treason" filing.

There is nothing connected toy our unmanly refusal to provide for your own flesh and blood that has ANYTHING to do with misprision of treason.  You pussy fucking piece of useless dickless shit.

And there was nothing proper about your asshole subpoena anyway.

You are a loathsome maggot.

There is no such "crime" as "insanity," pussy.

Records of court cases from the latter half of the fucking 1800's --  dealing with "insanity" -- have NOTHING on Earth to do with misprision of treason OR with your ball-less and cowardly indefensible unmanly refusal to provide child support for your own children.  Every man and woman on Earth recognizes shit like you as the worthless dickless scum you are.


----------



## Christophera

No, the subpoena was for the santa barbara state superior court case 220298.  The family law case is 209449.  The subpoena was in 1998.

READ agent.

Misprision of felony is what it is whenever it is.  Do you cuss like Dick Cheney?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No, the subpoena was for the santa barbara state superior court case 220298.  The family law case is 209449.  The subpoena was in 1998.
> 
> READ agent.
> 
> Misprision of felony is what it is whenever it is.  Do you cuss like Dick Cheney?



isnt that the lawsuit where you claim everything in your bizarre life isnt your fault. its some medicine man's fault because he hypnotized you and you couldnt control yourself or some stupid shit like that?

_Plaintiff Christopher A. Brown complains as follows:

GENERAL ALLEGATIONS

1. Defendant Medicine man, a.k.a. Gray Wolf, is and at all times herein mentioned was, a resident of the County of Santa Barbara, State of California.

2. Defendant County of Santa Barbara, is and at all times mentioned herein was, a political subdivision of the State of California.

3. Plaintiff is ignorant of the true names and capacities of Defendants sued herein as Does 1-50, inclusive, and therefore sues these Defendants by such fictitious names. Plaintiff will amend this complaint to allege their true names and capacities when ascertained. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that each of the fictitiously named Defendants is intentionally and/or negligently responsible in some manner for the occurrences herein alleged, and that Plaintiff's injuries as herein alleged were proximately caused by that intent and/or negligence.

4. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that at all times herein mentioned, each of the Defendants was the agent or employee of each of the remaining Defendants, and in doing the things herein alleged, was acting within the course and scope of such agency and/or employment.

5. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that all actions, events and occurrences that form the basis of the complaint herein occurred in the County of Santa Barbara, State of California.

FIRST CAUSE OF ACTION

6. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that at all times herein mentioned, Defendant Medicine man is, and was, a Medicine man of the coastal band of Chumash Native American Indians of Santa Barbara, and under the control of the 'antap' and directly responsible for the creation and maintenance of the oral histories of said Native Americans.

7. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that the 'antap' is an ancient society/organization comprised of spiritual leaders of native Medicine people who only communicate, through and during the extremely deep hypnotic trances of an unconsciously networked group of people, controlled by hypnosis, over longer than normal periods of time.

8. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that at all times herein mentioned on or about June 1, 1959 and continuing to the present, in an effort to establish officially an understanding of their hypnotic abilities, the Medicine man, at the direction of the 'antap', hypnotized, instructed, and manipulated Plaintiff, Plaintiffs family members and others, without their conscious knowledge, so as to psychologically control Plaintiff's actions, thoughts and emotions, and approximately cause the injuries and damages described below.

9. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that Defendant Medicine man removed Plaintiffs natural memory and prerogative of choice, based therein as a child, through the use of hypnosis by using desires in Plaintiffs subconscious mind created by the Native Medicine community. Plaintiff further alleges that Defendant Medicine man then exploited the desires in a conspiracy involving Plaintiff but kept secret from the Plaintiff by the use of hypnotic memory control and consumed Plaintiffs natural life and it's benefits or rewards, psychologically, emotionally, socially, culturally and economically for a minimum of 38 years for the purpose of forcing Plaintiff to take legal action to create again an official understanding; and to make the Native Medicine community conscious of their hypnotic skills; and to recover the truth of the Chumash peoples past.

10. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges in the exploitation of the conspiracy, Defendant Medicine man controlled Plaintiffs life dynamically without Plaintiffs conscious awareness and used hypnosis to control others to present opportunities for fulfillment of desires created artificially in Plaintiff at childhood, with hypnosis. Plaintiffs past is now comprised of bizarre events conceived by Defendant Medicine man and other Medicine people.

11. As a proximate result of the intentional acts of Defendant Medicine man, Plaintiff was hurt and injured in his health, strength, and activity, sustaining injury to his person, all of which injuries have caused, and continue to cause, Plaintiff great mental, physical, and nervous pain and suffering. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that the injuries will result in some permanent disability to him. As a result of such injuries, Plaintiff has suffered general damages in an amount according to proof.

12. As a further proximate result of the intentional acts of Defendant Medicine man, Plaintiff has incurred, and will continue to incur, medical and related expenses in an amount according to proof.

13. As a further proximate result of the intentional acts of Defendant Medicine man, Plaintiffs earning capacity has been greatly impaired, both in the past and present in an amount according to proof.

SECOND CAUSE OF ACTION

14. Plaintiff realleges paragraphs 1-5 of the general allegations and paragraphs 6-13 of the First Cause of Action, and incorporates them herein as if set out in full.

15. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that, at all times herein mentioned, Defendant Santa Barbara County had a duty to maintain preserve and make available public records, including local Courts and County Board of Supervisors meetings, as the legal custodian.

16. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges approximately 750 of the civil commitment case files of the local Court, from the period 1875 to 1885, were and are, either missing, lost or destroyed.

17. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that a letter in his possession from the Clerk of Court documenting the inconsistencies of the District Court case file Index and the Insanity records on microfilm indicate that an unusual event of enormity occurred in and around those years. The letter states that the Index shows 72 insanity actions in the years, 1876 to 1878. Plaintiff alleges that this number of civil commitment proceedings is abnormally high and that the letter also documents 65 more case files than are listed in the Index.

18. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that the Santa Barbara County Board of Supervisors conducted secret meetings for the months of March and April of 1876. Plaintiff is further informed and believes and thereon alleges that the missing, lost or destroyed minutes of those meetings contain references to the massacres of Native people and references to the secreting of the public records.

19. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that the incompleteness of the Court cases for the years 1875 to 1876 combined with the lack of page numbers, lack of dates for listed cases, or a beginning or ending date for the Index, document an effort by Santa Barbara County to conceal or hide the actual size of a serious event(s) occurring in Santa Barbara County before and after 1876.

20. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that the County of Santa Barbara breached its duty as the legal custodian of such public records by the acts described in the paragraphs 16, 17,18 and 19 above.

21. Plaintiff further alleges that the neglect to make free to the public, public records consisting of approximately 750 District Court case files, caused the 'antap' to hypnotically, by the use of Defendant Medicine man and the Native Medicine community, over many decades, to exploit with impunity the ignorance of the public, the Plaintiffs parents and the Plaintiff and to conspire unconsciously in the community to control, dynamically, plaintiffs life.

22. Plaintiff is informed and believes that this loss of meaning or reconstitution of meaning of 38 years of memory by this diabolical method, as it is recently discovered by the Plaintiff, represents an irreversible condition of mental anguish for the remainder of the Plaintiffs life as the truth of the depth of the hypnotic manipulation endured impacts the Plaintiffs future emotionally, psychologically and physically.

23. As a proximate result of the negligence of Defendant, County of Santa Barbara, Plaintiff was hurt and injured in his health, strength and activity, sustaining injury to his person, all of which injuries have caused, and continue to cause, Plaintiff great mental, physical, and nervous pain and suffering. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that the injuries will result in some permanent disability to him. As a result of such injuries, Plaintiff has suffered general damages in an amount according to proof.

24. As a further proximate result of the negligence of Defendant, County of Santa Barbara, Plaintiff has incurred, and will continue to incur, medical and related expenses in an amount according to proof.

25. As a further proximate result of the negligence of Defendant, County of Santa Barbara, Plaintiffs earning capacity has been greatly impaired, both in the past and present in an amount according to proof.

THIRD CAUSE OF ACTION

26. Plaintiff realleges paragraphs 1-5 of the general allegations and paragraphs 6-13 of the First Cause of Action and paragraphs 14-24 of the second cause of action, and incorporates them herein as if set out in full.

27. At all times herein mentioned, Defendant County of Santa Barbara had a duty to maintain and preserve public records. At all times herein mentioned Defendant Medicine man had a duty to not hypnotically influence Plaintiff without Plaintiffs conscious awareness or knowledge

28. On or about June 1, 1959, the County of Santa Barbara neglected to maintain the public record and caused from that time, and continuing to the present, Defendant Medicine man, at the direction of the 'antap', to hypnotize, instruct and manipulate Plaintiff within the conspiracy kept secret from the Plaintiff, without Plaintiffs conscious knowledge or consent, so as to psychologically control Plaintiffs thoughts actions and emotions; or to inflict the removal of the Plaintiffs right to a natural destiny and deprivation of freedom to select and work with natural memory for the prerogative of choice throughout Plaintiffs life to the present.

29. Medicine man's conduct was intentional and malicious and done for the purpose of causing Plaintiff to suffer, humiliation, loss of reputation, mental anguish and emotional and physical distress for the purpose of forcing Plaintiff to take legal action. Defendant County of Santa Barbara's conduct was done with knowledge that Plaintiffs emotional and physical distress would thereby increase, and was done with a wanton and reckless disregard of the consequences to Plaintiff.

30. As a result of the aforementioned acts Plaintiff was hurt and injured in his health, strength and activity, sustaining injury to his person, all of which injuries have caused, and continue to cause, Plaintiff great mental, physical, and nervous pain and suffering. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that the injuries will result in some permanent disability to him. As a result of such injuries, Plaintiff has suffered general damages in an amount according to proof.

31. As a result of the aforementioned acts, Plaintiff has incurred, and will continue to incur, medical and related expenses in an amount according to proof.

32. As a result of the aforementioned acts, Plaintiffs earning capacity has been greatly impaired, both in the past and present in an amount according to proof.

DAMAGES

WHEREFORE, Plaintiff prays for judgment against Defendants and each of them as follows.

FIRST CAUSE OF ACTION

1. for general damages according to proof.

2. for medical and related expenses according to proof.

3. for loss of earnings according to proof.

4. for costs of suit incurred herein.

5 for such other and further relief as the Court deems proper.



WHEREFORE, Plaintiff prays for judgment against Defendants and each of them as follows.

SECOND CAUSE OF ACTION

1. for general damages according to proof.

2. for medical and related expenses according to proof.

3. for loss of earnings according to proof.

4. for costs of suit incurred herein.

5 for such other and further relief as the Court deems proper.



WHEREFORE, Plaintiff prays for judgment against Defendants and each of them as follows.

THIRD CAUSE OF ACTION

1. for general damages according to proof.

2. for medical and related expenses according to proof.

3. for loss of earnings according to proof.

4. for costs of suit incurred herein.

5 for such other and further relief as the Court deems proper.



Christopher A. Brown,_


----------



## Christophera

Very good!  

Getting to exactly HOW the secrecy was created or enforced.  Trance to the depth of somnambulism.











Lycos Search 	
 Search: 		The Web 		Tripod
	iconReport Abuse      « Previous | Top 100 | Next » 	logo
  	angle graphic	
Select Rating	
	share: del.icio.us | digg | reddit | furl | facebook
EMOTIONS AND MEMORY

Page 175, concerning dissociation or repression from childhood.

Conclusion, page 175

At the top of page 175. "The general tendency" of the subject to forget the events of the trance after emerging from it. (1) states that suggestion conducive to remembering is successful. If this is so it is reasonable to assume the reverse to be easier and more successful because of the "tendency to forget". The implications of; (2) reversed as well of (4) with regard to cognitive reinforcements creating severe distortions and the consideration of multiple subjects, given conditional, reciprocal suggestion motivated by disassociation's or repressed parental complex, fears or desires and phylogenically driven affectations; can be extreme in memory control as well as action.

Consistently post hypnotic controlled memory or action, elements of behavior, are shown as easily attainable when instinctual needs parallel to survival or evolution are invoked that are phylogenically correct. in addition the extreme becomes moreso in potential with consideration to memory and post hypnotic action over long periods of time enabling drastic repression's, dissociation's, cognitive distortions and reflex conditioning.

SEE INFERENCE ONE BELOW.

The implications of; (2) reversed as well of (4) with regard to cognitive reinforcements creating severe distortions and the consideration of multiple subjects, given conditional, reciprocal suggestion motivated by disassociation's or repressed parental complex, fears or desires and phylogenically driven affectations; can be extreme in memory control as well as action.

Consistently post hypnotic controlled memory or action, elements of behavior, are shown as easily attainable when instinctual needs parallel to survival or evolution are invoked that are phylogenically correct. in addition the extreme becomes moreso in potential with consideration to memory and post hypnotic action over long periods of time enabling drastic repression's, disassociation's, cognitive distortions and reflex conditioning.

INFERENCE ONE

Relating potentials for hypnotic performance to results of research, practice and experiments of hypnosis. Christopher A. Brown 8/17/01

BASIS 1 of INFERENCE

The first sentance of page 175 of EMOTIONS and MEMORY, 1964, by David Rappaport,

"The general tendency" of the subject to forget the events of the trance after emerging from it."

BASIS 2 of INFERENCE

(1) of the same paragraph states that, "The hypnotist can successfully suggest that no posthypnotic amnesia develop".

Basis 2 Restated; Suggestion conducive to remembering is successful or generally, suggestion effecting memory has effect against a general tendancy.

CONDITIONS OF BASIS

The first note page 175, EMOTIONS and MEMORY, Note #8 states (first note below main text) that the results of memory described "in general are valid only with subjects who are able to reach the somanmbulistic stages ofhypnosis."

INFERENCE ONE

Logical inference of BASIS 1 with BASIS 2, is that; suggestion to forget will have a greater effect on memory because of the general "tendency to forget". Research confirms with observations of behavior consistent with general hyperamnesia at the top of page 176, the end of a footnote that begins on page 175 stating;

"we find hypnotized people indignantly denying they have been hypnotized."

INFERENCE ONE

If the tendancy is to forget following hypnosis that induces a trance to the level of somanmbulism and suggection effecting memory is successful then suggestion to forget will be more effective than suggestion to remember.

.

Another general perspective.

What is the correct answer to this question?

Q.What is easier to do than forgetting?

A. I don't remember.​


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> No, the subpoena was for the santa barbara state superior court case 220298.  The family law case is 209449.  The subpoena was in 1998.
> 
> READ agent.
> 
> Misprision of felony is what it is whenever it is.  Do you cuss like Dick Cheney?



And Agent CriscoFEARa, your subpoena for records of non-existent "crimes" from the mid to late 1800's still has exactly ZERO legal relevance to nay of your insane court claims today.

It has no bearing on your unwillingness to be a man and provide for your own children.

It has no bearing on your insane delusion that *we bin hypmotized*.

And it has no bearing on anything to do with the topic of this retarded thread of yours.

Try again, agent CriscoFEARa:  tell us ALL about how insanity was a CRIME in California in the mid to late 1800's   instead of being a DEFENSE to criminal charges, you flaming fucking insane, ignorant, lying Troofer scumbag pussy.  

I'll give you a HINT.  One free hint, asshole.  The 1870's came long AFTER McNaughten.  <-- That's the case that more or less crafted the insanity DEFENSE in Jolly Olde England. 

Ok.  I'll relent a bit.  TWO hints for you free of charge (I'm in a sharing mood, you dipshit):  You have NEVER provided ANY credible evidence that the core of the Twin Towers were constructed above ground level with concrete.  When you show images of STEEL, you imbecile, it makes your claim that we are seeing "concrete" only that much more laughable.


----------



## Liability

Here's a fun filled random thought.

Medicine Man is the person planting the insane and self-evidently ridiculous beliefs in the "mind" of CriscoFEARa that the 9/11/2001 attacks were caused or permitted to happen (with prior knowledge) by the U.S. Government or individuals within the U.S. Government.

This would also explain why the idiot CriscoFEARa could repeatedly post images of steel and tell us in the same post (same breath) that we are looking at CONCRETE!  

We can't be annoyed at the dishonesty and retardation of CriscoFEARa.  Nothing is his fault.  It's that whole Medicine Man Antrap crap thingie!  

Yeah.  That's the ticket!


----------



## Fizz

Liability said:


> We can't be annoyed at the dishonesty and retardation of CriscoFEARa.  Nothing is his fault.  It's that whole Medicine Man Antrap crap thingie!
> 
> Yeah.  That's the ticket!



he blames everything on someone else. the man takes no personal responsibilty for anything. he needs to claim he has been hypnotized in order to justify his pitiful existence of taking handouts from family members.


----------



## slackjawed

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the subpoena was for the santa barbara state superior court case 220298.  The family law case is 209449.  The subpoena was in 1998.
> 
> READ agent.
> 
> Misprision of felony is what it is whenever it is.  Do you cuss like Dick Cheney?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isnt that the lawsuit where you claim everything in your bizarre life isnt your fault. its some medicine man's fault because he hypnotized you and you couldnt control yourself or some stupid shit like that?
> 
> _Plaintiff Christopher A. Brown complains as follows:
> 
> GENERAL ALLEGATIONS
> 
> 1. Defendant Medicine man, a.k.a. Gray Wolf, is and at all times herein mentioned was, a resident of the County of Santa Barbara, State of California.
> 
> 2. Defendant County of Santa Barbara, is and at all times mentioned herein was, a political subdivision of the State of California.
> 
> 3. Plaintiff is ignorant of the true names and capacities of Defendants sued herein as Does 1-50, inclusive, and therefore sues these Defendants by such fictitious names. Plaintiff will amend this complaint to allege their true names and capacities when ascertained. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that each of the fictitiously named Defendants is intentionally and/or negligently responsible in some manner for the occurrences herein alleged, and that Plaintiff's injuries as herein alleged were proximately caused by that intent and/or negligence.
> 
> 4. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that at all times herein mentioned, each of the Defendants was the agent or employee of each of the remaining Defendants, and in doing the things herein alleged, was acting within the course and scope of such agency and/or employment.
> 
> 5. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that all actions, events and occurrences that form the basis of the complaint herein occurred in the County of Santa Barbara, State of California.
> 
> FIRST CAUSE OF ACTION
> 
> 6. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that at all times herein mentioned, Defendant Medicine man is, and was, a Medicine man of the coastal band of Chumash Native American Indians of Santa Barbara, and under the control of the 'antap' and directly responsible for the creation and maintenance of the oral histories of said Native Americans.
> 
> 7. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that the 'antap' is an ancient society/organization comprised of spiritual leaders of native Medicine people who only communicate, through and during the extremely deep hypnotic trances of an unconsciously networked group of people, controlled by hypnosis, over longer than normal periods of time.
> 
> 8. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that at all times herein mentioned on or about June 1, 1959 and continuing to the present, in an effort to establish officially an understanding of their hypnotic abilities, the Medicine man, at the direction of the 'antap', hypnotized, instructed, and manipulated Plaintiff, Plaintiffs family members and others, without their conscious knowledge, so as to psychologically control Plaintiff's actions, thoughts and emotions, and approximately cause the injuries and damages described below.
> 
> 9. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that Defendant Medicine man removed Plaintiffs natural memory and prerogative of choice, based therein as a child, through the use of hypnosis by using desires in Plaintiffs subconscious mind created by the Native Medicine community. Plaintiff further alleges that Defendant Medicine man then exploited the desires in a conspiracy involving Plaintiff but kept secret from the Plaintiff by the use of hypnotic memory control and consumed Plaintiffs natural life and it's benefits or rewards, psychologically, emotionally, socially, culturally and economically for a minimum of 38 years for the purpose of forcing Plaintiff to take legal action to create again an official understanding; and to make the Native Medicine community conscious of their hypnotic skills; and to recover the truth of the Chumash peoples past.
> 
> 10. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges in the exploitation of the conspiracy, Defendant Medicine man controlled Plaintiffs life dynamically without Plaintiffs conscious awareness and used hypnosis to control others to present opportunities for fulfillment of desires created artificially in Plaintiff at childhood, with hypnosis. Plaintiffs past is now comprised of bizarre events conceived by Defendant Medicine man and other Medicine people.
> 
> 11. As a proximate result of the intentional acts of Defendant Medicine man, Plaintiff was hurt and injured in his health, strength, and activity, sustaining injury to his person, all of which injuries have caused, and continue to cause, Plaintiff great mental, physical, and nervous pain and suffering. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that the injuries will result in some permanent disability to him. As a result of such injuries, Plaintiff has suffered general damages in an amount according to proof.
> 
> 12. As a further proximate result of the intentional acts of Defendant Medicine man, Plaintiff has incurred, and will continue to incur, medical and related expenses in an amount according to proof.
> 
> 13. As a further proximate result of the intentional acts of Defendant Medicine man, Plaintiffs earning capacity has been greatly impaired, both in the past and present in an amount according to proof.
> 
> SECOND CAUSE OF ACTION
> 
> 14. Plaintiff realleges paragraphs 1-5 of the general allegations and paragraphs 6-13 of the First Cause of Action, and incorporates them herein as if set out in full.
> 
> 15. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that, at all times herein mentioned, Defendant Santa Barbara County had a duty to maintain preserve and make available public records, including local Courts and County Board of Supervisors meetings, as the legal custodian.
> 
> 16. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges approximately 750 of the civil commitment case files of the local Court, from the period 1875 to 1885, were and are, either missing, lost or destroyed.
> 
> 17. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that a letter in his possession from the Clerk of Court documenting the inconsistencies of the District Court case file Index and the Insanity records on microfilm indicate that an unusual event of enormity occurred in and around those years. The letter states that the Index shows 72 insanity actions in the years, 1876 to 1878. Plaintiff alleges that this number of civil commitment proceedings is abnormally high and that the letter also documents 65 more case files than are listed in the Index.
> 
> 18. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that the Santa Barbara County Board of Supervisors conducted secret meetings for the months of March and April of 1876. Plaintiff is further informed and believes and thereon alleges that the missing, lost or destroyed minutes of those meetings contain references to the massacres of Native people and references to the secreting of the public records.
> 
> 19. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that the incompleteness of the Court cases for the years 1875 to 1876 combined with the lack of page numbers, lack of dates for listed cases, or a beginning or ending date for the Index, document an effort by Santa Barbara County to conceal or hide the actual size of a serious event(s) occurring in Santa Barbara County before and after 1876.
> 
> 20. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that the County of Santa Barbara breached its duty as the legal custodian of such public records by the acts described in the paragraphs 16, 17,18 and 19 above.
> 
> 21. Plaintiff further alleges that the neglect to make free to the public, public records consisting of approximately 750 District Court case files, caused the 'antap' to hypnotically, by the use of Defendant Medicine man and the Native Medicine community, over many decades, to exploit with impunity the ignorance of the public, the Plaintiffs parents and the Plaintiff and to conspire unconsciously in the community to control, dynamically, plaintiffs life.
> 
> 22. Plaintiff is informed and believes that this loss of meaning or reconstitution of meaning of 38 years of memory by this diabolical method, as it is recently discovered by the Plaintiff, represents an irreversible condition of mental anguish for the remainder of the Plaintiffs life as the truth of the depth of the hypnotic manipulation endured impacts the Plaintiffs future emotionally, psychologically and physically.
> 
> 23. As a proximate result of the negligence of Defendant, County of Santa Barbara, Plaintiff was hurt and injured in his health, strength and activity, sustaining injury to his person, all of which injuries have caused, and continue to cause, Plaintiff great mental, physical, and nervous pain and suffering. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that the injuries will result in some permanent disability to him. As a result of such injuries, Plaintiff has suffered general damages in an amount according to proof.
> 
> 24. As a further proximate result of the negligence of Defendant, County of Santa Barbara, Plaintiff has incurred, and will continue to incur, medical and related expenses in an amount according to proof.
> 
> 25. As a further proximate result of the negligence of Defendant, County of Santa Barbara, Plaintiffs earning capacity has been greatly impaired, both in the past and present in an amount according to proof.
> 
> THIRD CAUSE OF ACTION
> 
> 26. Plaintiff realleges paragraphs 1-5 of the general allegations and paragraphs 6-13 of the First Cause of Action and paragraphs 14-24 of the second cause of action, and incorporates them herein as if set out in full.
> 
> 27. At all times herein mentioned, Defendant County of Santa Barbara had a duty to maintain and preserve public records. At all times herein mentioned Defendant Medicine man had a duty to not hypnotically influence Plaintiff without Plaintiffs conscious awareness or knowledge
> 
> 28. On or about June 1, 1959, the County of Santa Barbara neglected to maintain the public record and caused from that time, and continuing to the present, Defendant Medicine man, at the direction of the 'antap', to hypnotize, instruct and manipulate Plaintiff within the conspiracy kept secret from the Plaintiff, without Plaintiffs conscious knowledge or consent, so as to psychologically control Plaintiffs thoughts actions and emotions; or to inflict the removal of the Plaintiffs right to a natural destiny and deprivation of freedom to select and work with natural memory for the prerogative of choice throughout Plaintiffs life to the present.
> 
> 29. Medicine man's conduct was intentional and malicious and done for the purpose of causing Plaintiff to suffer, humiliation, loss of reputation, mental anguish and emotional and physical distress for the purpose of forcing Plaintiff to take legal action. Defendant County of Santa Barbara's conduct was done with knowledge that Plaintiffs emotional and physical distress would thereby increase, and was done with a wanton and reckless disregard of the consequences to Plaintiff.
> 
> 30. As a result of the aforementioned acts Plaintiff was hurt and injured in his health, strength and activity, sustaining injury to his person, all of which injuries have caused, and continue to cause, Plaintiff great mental, physical, and nervous pain and suffering. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that the injuries will result in some permanent disability to him. As a result of such injuries, Plaintiff has suffered general damages in an amount according to proof.
> 
> 31. As a result of the aforementioned acts, Plaintiff has incurred, and will continue to incur, medical and related expenses in an amount according to proof.
> 
> 32. As a result of the aforementioned acts, Plaintiffs earning capacity has been greatly impaired, both in the past and present in an amount according to proof.
> 
> DAMAGES
> 
> WHEREFORE, Plaintiff prays for judgment against Defendants and each of them as follows.
> 
> FIRST CAUSE OF ACTION
> 
> 1. for general damages according to proof.
> 
> 2. for medical and related expenses according to proof.
> 
> 3. for loss of earnings according to proof.
> 
> 4. for costs of suit incurred herein.
> 
> 5 for such other and further relief as the Court deems proper.
> 
> 
> 
> WHEREFORE, Plaintiff prays for judgment against Defendants and each of them as follows.
> 
> SECOND CAUSE OF ACTION
> 
> 1. for general damages according to proof.
> 
> 2. for medical and related expenses according to proof.
> 
> 3. for loss of earnings according to proof.
> 
> 4. for costs of suit incurred herein.
> 
> 5 for such other and further relief as the Court deems proper.
> 
> 
> 
> WHEREFORE, Plaintiff prays for judgment against Defendants and each of them as follows.
> 
> THIRD CAUSE OF ACTION
> 
> 1. for general damages according to proof.
> 
> 2. for medical and related expenses according to proof.
> 
> 3. for loss of earnings according to proof.
> 
> 4. for costs of suit incurred herein.
> 
> 5 for such other and further relief as the Court deems proper.
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher A. Brown,_
Click to expand...


if this document was indeed filed with any court in the USA, it can easily be used as proof of the insanity of the "plaintiff". In addition, if any attorney was involved with drafting this lunacy, maybe they should retake the bar exam or something.


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the subpoena was for the santa barbara state superior court case 220298.  The family law case is 209449.  The subpoena was in 1998.
> 
> READ agent.
> 
> Misprision of felony is what it is whenever it is.  Do you cuss like Dick Cheney?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isnt that the lawsuit where you claim everything in your bizarre life isnt your fault. its some medicine man's fault because he hypnotized you and you couldnt control yourself or some stupid shit like that?
> 
> _Plaintiff Christopher A. Brown complains as follows:
> 
> GENERAL ALLEGATIONS
> 
> 1. Defendant Medicine man, a.k.a. Gray Wolf, is and at all times herein mentioned was, a resident of the County of Santa Barbara, State of California.
> 
> 2. Defendant County of Santa Barbara, is and at all times mentioned herein was, a political subdivision of the State of California.
> 
> 3. Plaintiff is ignorant of the true names and capacities of Defendants sued herein as Does 1-50, inclusive, and therefore sues these Defendants by such fictitious names. Plaintiff will amend this complaint to allege their true names and capacities when ascertained. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that each of the fictitiously named Defendants is intentionally and/or negligently responsible in some manner for the occurrences herein alleged, and that Plaintiff's injuries as herein alleged were proximately caused by that intent and/or negligence.
> 
> 4. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that at all times herein mentioned, each of the Defendants was the agent or employee of each of the remaining Defendants, and in doing the things herein alleged, was acting within the course and scope of such agency and/or employment.
> 
> 5. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that all actions, events and occurrences that form the basis of the complaint herein occurred in the County of Santa Barbara, State of California.
> 
> FIRST CAUSE OF ACTION
> 
> 6. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that at all times herein mentioned, Defendant Medicine man is, and was, a Medicine man of the coastal band of Chumash Native American Indians of Santa Barbara, and under the control of the 'antap' and directly responsible for the creation and maintenance of the oral histories of said Native Americans.
> 
> 7. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that the 'antap' is an ancient society/organization comprised of spiritual leaders of native Medicine people who only communicate, through and during the extremely deep hypnotic trances of an unconsciously networked group of people, controlled by hypnosis, over longer than normal periods of time.
> 
> 8. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that at all times herein mentioned on or about June 1, 1959 and continuing to the present, in an effort to establish officially an understanding of their hypnotic abilities, the Medicine man, at the direction of the 'antap', hypnotized, instructed, and manipulated Plaintiff, Plaintiffs family members and others, without their conscious knowledge, so as to psychologically control Plaintiff's actions, thoughts and emotions, and approximately cause the injuries and damages described below.
> 
> 9. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that Defendant Medicine man removed Plaintiffs natural memory and prerogative of choice, based therein as a child, through the use of hypnosis by using desires in Plaintiffs subconscious mind created by the Native Medicine community. Plaintiff further alleges that Defendant Medicine man then exploited the desires in a conspiracy involving Plaintiff but kept secret from the Plaintiff by the use of hypnotic memory control and consumed Plaintiffs natural life and it's benefits or rewards, psychologically, emotionally, socially, culturally and economically for a minimum of 38 years for the purpose of forcing Plaintiff to take legal action to create again an official understanding; and to make the Native Medicine community conscious of their hypnotic skills; and to recover the truth of the Chumash peoples past.
> 
> 10. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges in the exploitation of the conspiracy, Defendant Medicine man controlled Plaintiffs life dynamically without Plaintiffs conscious awareness and used hypnosis to control others to present opportunities for fulfillment of desires created artificially in Plaintiff at childhood, with hypnosis. Plaintiffs past is now comprised of bizarre events conceived by Defendant Medicine man and other Medicine people.
> 
> 11. As a proximate result of the intentional acts of Defendant Medicine man, Plaintiff was hurt and injured in his health, strength, and activity, sustaining injury to his person, all of which injuries have caused, and continue to cause, Plaintiff great mental, physical, and nervous pain and suffering. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that the injuries will result in some permanent disability to him. As a result of such injuries, Plaintiff has suffered general damages in an amount according to proof.
> 
> 12. As a further proximate result of the intentional acts of Defendant Medicine man, Plaintiff has incurred, and will continue to incur, medical and related expenses in an amount according to proof.
> 
> 13. As a further proximate result of the intentional acts of Defendant Medicine man, Plaintiffs earning capacity has been greatly impaired, both in the past and present in an amount according to proof.
> 
> SECOND CAUSE OF ACTION
> 
> 14. Plaintiff realleges paragraphs 1-5 of the general allegations and paragraphs 6-13 of the First Cause of Action, and incorporates them herein as if set out in full.
> 
> 15. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that, at all times herein mentioned, Defendant Santa Barbara County had a duty to maintain preserve and make available public records, including local Courts and County Board of Supervisors meetings, as the legal custodian.
> 
> 16. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges approximately 750 of the civil commitment case files of the local Court, from the period 1875 to 1885, were and are, either missing, lost or destroyed.
> 
> 17. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that a letter in his possession from the Clerk of Court documenting the inconsistencies of the District Court case file Index and the Insanity records on microfilm indicate that an unusual event of enormity occurred in and around those years. The letter states that the Index shows 72 insanity actions in the years, 1876 to 1878. Plaintiff alleges that this number of civil commitment proceedings is abnormally high and that the letter also documents 65 more case files than are listed in the Index.
> 
> 18. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that the Santa Barbara County Board of Supervisors conducted secret meetings for the months of March and April of 1876. Plaintiff is further informed and believes and thereon alleges that the missing, lost or destroyed minutes of those meetings contain references to the massacres of Native people and references to the secreting of the public records.
> 
> 19. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that the incompleteness of the Court cases for the years 1875 to 1876 combined with the lack of page numbers, lack of dates for listed cases, or a beginning or ending date for the Index, document an effort by Santa Barbara County to conceal or hide the actual size of a serious event(s) occurring in Santa Barbara County before and after 1876.
> 
> 20. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that the County of Santa Barbara breached its duty as the legal custodian of such public records by the acts described in the paragraphs 16, 17,18 and 19 above.
> 
> 21. Plaintiff further alleges that the neglect to make free to the public, public records consisting of approximately 750 District Court case files, caused the 'antap' to hypnotically, by the use of Defendant Medicine man and the Native Medicine community, over many decades, to exploit with impunity the ignorance of the public, the Plaintiffs parents and the Plaintiff and to conspire unconsciously in the community to control, dynamically, plaintiffs life.
> 
> 22. Plaintiff is informed and believes that this loss of meaning or reconstitution of meaning of 38 years of memory by this diabolical method, as it is recently discovered by the Plaintiff, represents an irreversible condition of mental anguish for the remainder of the Plaintiffs life as the truth of the depth of the hypnotic manipulation endured impacts the Plaintiffs future emotionally, psychologically and physically.
> 
> 23. As a proximate result of the negligence of Defendant, County of Santa Barbara, Plaintiff was hurt and injured in his health, strength and activity, sustaining injury to his person, all of which injuries have caused, and continue to cause, Plaintiff great mental, physical, and nervous pain and suffering. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that the injuries will result in some permanent disability to him. As a result of such injuries, Plaintiff has suffered general damages in an amount according to proof.
> 
> 24. As a further proximate result of the negligence of Defendant, County of Santa Barbara, Plaintiff has incurred, and will continue to incur, medical and related expenses in an amount according to proof.
> 
> 25. As a further proximate result of the negligence of Defendant, County of Santa Barbara, Plaintiffs earning capacity has been greatly impaired, both in the past and present in an amount according to proof.
> 
> THIRD CAUSE OF ACTION
> 
> 26. Plaintiff realleges paragraphs 1-5 of the general allegations and paragraphs 6-13 of the First Cause of Action and paragraphs 14-24 of the second cause of action, and incorporates them herein as if set out in full.
> 
> 27. At all times herein mentioned, Defendant County of Santa Barbara had a duty to maintain and preserve public records. At all times herein mentioned Defendant Medicine man had a duty to not hypnotically influence Plaintiff without Plaintiffs conscious awareness or knowledge
> 
> 28. On or about June 1, 1959, the County of Santa Barbara neglected to maintain the public record and caused from that time, and continuing to the present, Defendant Medicine man, at the direction of the 'antap', to hypnotize, instruct and manipulate Plaintiff within the conspiracy kept secret from the Plaintiff, without Plaintiffs conscious knowledge or consent, so as to psychologically control Plaintiffs thoughts actions and emotions; or to inflict the removal of the Plaintiffs right to a natural destiny and deprivation of freedom to select and work with natural memory for the prerogative of choice throughout Plaintiffs life to the present.
> 
> 29. Medicine man's conduct was intentional and malicious and done for the purpose of causing Plaintiff to suffer, humiliation, loss of reputation, mental anguish and emotional and physical distress for the purpose of forcing Plaintiff to take legal action. Defendant County of Santa Barbara's conduct was done with knowledge that Plaintiffs emotional and physical distress would thereby increase, and was done with a wanton and reckless disregard of the consequences to Plaintiff.
> 
> 30. As a result of the aforementioned acts Plaintiff was hurt and injured in his health, strength and activity, sustaining injury to his person, all of which injuries have caused, and continue to cause, Plaintiff great mental, physical, and nervous pain and suffering. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that the injuries will result in some permanent disability to him. As a result of such injuries, Plaintiff has suffered general damages in an amount according to proof.
> 
> 31. As a result of the aforementioned acts, Plaintiff has incurred, and will continue to incur, medical and related expenses in an amount according to proof.
> 
> 32. As a result of the aforementioned acts, Plaintiffs earning capacity has been greatly impaired, both in the past and present in an amount according to proof.
> 
> DAMAGES
> 
> WHEREFORE, Plaintiff prays for judgment against Defendants and each of them as follows.
> 
> FIRST CAUSE OF ACTION
> 
> 1. for general damages according to proof.
> 
> 2. for medical and related expenses according to proof.
> 
> 3. for loss of earnings according to proof.
> 
> 4. for costs of suit incurred herein.
> 
> 5 for such other and further relief as the Court deems proper.
> 
> 
> 
> WHEREFORE, Plaintiff prays for judgment against Defendants and each of them as follows.
> 
> SECOND CAUSE OF ACTION
> 
> 1. for general damages according to proof.
> 
> 2. for medical and related expenses according to proof.
> 
> 3. for loss of earnings according to proof.
> 
> 4. for costs of suit incurred herein.
> 
> 5 for such other and further relief as the Court deems proper.
> 
> 
> 
> WHEREFORE, Plaintiff prays for judgment against Defendants and each of them as follows.
> 
> THIRD CAUSE OF ACTION
> 
> 1. for general damages according to proof.
> 
> 2. for medical and related expenses according to proof.
> 
> 3. for loss of earnings according to proof.
> 
> 4. for costs of suit incurred herein.
> 
> 5 for such other and further relief as the Court deems proper.
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher A. Brown,_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if this document was indeed filed with any court in the USA, it can easily be used as proof of the insanity of the "plaintiff". In addition, if any attorney was involved with drafting this lunacy, maybe they should retake the bar exam or something.
Click to expand...

if any attorney had ANYTHING to do with that at all they should be disbarred


----------



## Christophera

Hmmmm, agents must have no evidence if they cannot stay on topic and must make a false peer group based in pretend ignorance of human psychology.

The core of the Twin Towers was concrete, and this looks just like it should for the core of WTC 2,







Just like Newsweek reported in the article about the "ENGINEER OF RECORD" identifying a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Hmmmm, agents must have no evidence if they cannot stay on topic and must make a false peer group based in pretend ignorance of human psychology.
> 
> The core of the Twin Towers was concrete, and this looks just like it should for the core of WTC 2,
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Newsweek reported in the article about the "ENGINEER OF RECORD" identifying a concrete core.


and newsweek corrected it in a later story


you remain a delusional fucktard


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Hmmmm, agents must have no evidence if they cannot stay on topic and must make a false peer group based in pretend ignorance of human psychology.
> 
> The core of the Twin Towers was concrete, and this looks just like it should for the core of WTC 2,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Newsweek reported in the article about the "ENGINEER OF RECORD" identifying a concrete core.



already debunked. you lie about what robertson said. your concrete core is made out of steel.


----------



## Fizz

*Before judging a liar, being at times one myself, I must look at why and who is harmed in order to be comfortable with my judgment.* -christophera admits to being a liar.


----------



## Christophera

Nic pic of concrete exploding through the frames of the interior box columns and floor beams, 






Just before this image taken from the other side where the top is seen and all of the steel has fallen away.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Nic pic of concrete exploding through the frames of the interior box columns and floor beams,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just before this image taken from the other side where the top is seen and all of the steel has fallen away.



where is your documentation that your concrete core was surrounded by box columns? i keep asking for it but once again its something that you just pulled out of your ass.

there is no explosions. the entire structure is falling. there is no time for box columns to fall away. the pictures are of the same EXACT thing.


----------



## Christophera

If NIST can use this disclaimer,






then I can use a description from Oxford University to confirm the concrete core surrounded with steel because it is consistent with the info from Robertson to Newsweek.

There is no evidence for steel core columns.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> If NIST can use this disclaimer,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I can use a description from Oxford University to confirm the concrete core surrounded with steel because it is consistent with the info from Robertson to Newsweek.
> 
> There is no evidence for steel core columns.


you dont even understand what that disclaimer is saying
dipshit


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> If NIST can use this disclaimer,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I can use a description from Oxford University to confirm the concrete core surrounded with steel because it is consistent with the info from Robertson to Newsweek.
> 
> There is no evidence for steel core columns.



There is evidence for steel columns and NONE for a concrete core, that is only the product of your delusions.

As usual the opposite of what the agent says is closer to the truth.

You chose to NOT recognize a violation of law which puts you on the side of treason as you attempt to bash verified truth which CAN protect the Constitution.

There are many people that would resent that, and they are learning about your kind.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If NIST can use this disclaimer,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I can use a description from Oxford University to confirm the concrete core surrounded with steel because it is consistent with the info from Robertson to Newsweek.
> 
> There is no evidence for steel core columns.



here is a bunny with your concrete core on his head.


----------



## Liability

Fizz said:


> * * * *
> 
> here is a bunny with your concrete core on his head.



CriscoFEARa to Fizz:  "Idiot!  That's not a concrete core!"

Fizz to CriscoFEARa:  "I just wanted to see if you could utter such words."

CriscoFEARa:  "That's what the perpetrators would WANT you to have said!"

Fizz to CriscoFEARa:  "No no, imbecile.  Since you can see what I see, that a roll of toilet paper on the bunny's head is *not* a concrete core, I now know that you can distinguish between CONCRETE and other materials.  This means, Agent CriscoFEARa, that when you insist that the unmistakably and clearly *steel* core you keep posting images of are 'concrete,' you are not being just tragically confused, but you are being a deliberate sack of shit liar. "


----------



## Christophera

It becomes quite obvious that your text cannot equal what is seen from the scene of the crime during the commission of the crime.






And the engineer of record identifies interviewed, (2 days after) in a global magazine, there is a concrete core.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> It becomes quite obvious that your text cannot equal what is seen from the scene of the crime during the commission of the crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the engineer of record identifies interviewed, (2 days after) in a global magazine, there is a concrete core.



Ho fucking hum, everything you continue to post has been disproven or discredited here and all over the web.

Stop spamming your own thread........



"SPAM Hawaiian Pizza 

Ingredients

    * 1 (10-ounce) can refrigerated pizza crust dough
    * 1 (6-ounce) package Provolone cheese, sliced
    * 1 (12-ounce) can SPAM® Classic, cut into thin squares
    * 1 (16-ounce) can pineapple chunks, drained
    * 1/2 cup thinly sliced red onion
    * 1/2 cup chopped green bell pepper

Directions

   1. Heat oven to 425°F. Grease 14-inch pizza pan or 13x9-inch baking pan.
   2. Unroll dough; press into pan. Top with cheese. Arrange remaining ingredients over cheese.
   3. Bake pizza 25 to 30 minutes or until crust is deep golden brown.

from;
SPAM > Recipe Details


the opposite of what the you, the agent, says is the truth.


----------



## Christophera

Wrong, the only thing that can begin to discredit what I've presented is an image of steel core columns in the core are on 9-11.

The west wall of WTC concrete core, PANEL 1 of the disclosure of treason.


----------



## Fizz

here is a bunny with your concrete core on his head.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Wrong, the only thing that can begin to discredit what I've presented is an image of steel core columns in the core are on 9-11.
> 
> The west wall of WTC concrete core, PANEL 1 of the disclosure of treason.


so you post a photo showing steel core columns to defeat your silly claims


----------



## Christophera

*You are in error.  The columns shown ARE NOT inside the core.  They surround it.*

The photo you quote has annotation identifying the structural elements.  The image below locates the spire at the north west corner of the core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> *You are in error.  The columns shown ARE NOT inside the core.  They surround it.*
> 
> The photo you quote has annotation identifying the structural elements.  The image below locates the spire at the north west corner of the core.


maybe in bizarro world(where you seem to reside) there are only 2 dimensions
but in the real world, there are 3
and that photo does not prove what you claim


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You are in error.  The columns shown ARE NOT inside the core.  They surround it.*
> 
> The photo you quote has annotation identifying the structural elements.  The image below locates the spire at the north west corner of the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe in bizarro world(where you seem to reside) there are only 2 dimensions
> but in the real world, there are 3
> and that photo does not prove what you claim
Click to expand...


Flatworld!  LOL!

His brainwave activity is also flat-lined.

Ok; so depth perception isn't his forte.

Reality isn't his forte.

Honesty isn't his forte.

Acting like a man and providing for his own flesh and blood isn't his forte.

Accepting responsibility for his own choices isn't his forte.

Agent CriscoFEARa has no fortes, except his dishonesty and his resort to disinformation and the boundless amounts of our disrespect for him.


----------



## Christophera

The spire is west of the concrete core wall.  Evidence shows this.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The spire is west of the concrete core wall.  Evidence shows this.


sorry, you are wrong and that has been proven over and over
you are just too fucking delusional to admit it


----------



## Christophera

That is what the perpetrators would want people to believe so that is what you say.  

However, the evidence can reasonably only be analysed one way, concrete.  Just like the engineer of record identified to Newsweek.

The WTC 1 core wall at its base is conclusive.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That is what the perpetrators would want people to believe so that is what you say.
> 
> However, the evidence can reasonably only be analysed one way, concrete.  Just like the engineer of record identified to Newsweek.
> 
> The WTC 1 core wall at its base is conclusive.


no, you are once again, WRONG
and massively so
it is the truth and that's why MOST people believe it


----------



## Christophera

The truth is shown in the 9-11 images because the event was a severe test of the strength of the Towers.

This can only be concrete.


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> The truth is shown in the 9-11 images because the event was a severe test of the strength of the Towers.
> 
> This can only be concrete.



maybe in your world where parallel lines intersect.


----------



## Christophera

With no evidence, let alone independently verified evidence, those are empty words.  The Twin towers had different designs in their concrete core.

The below image shows solid areas to each side of the hallways.






Below the 43rd, the first skylobby, the Towers both had thicker core walls because the 43rd had the giant elelvator lift motors.  WTC 2 had twice as many hall ways and the first row of elevators had access from the lobby by a specially designed core base pedastal in the center.

WTC 1 had no access from the lobby directly to elevators because of the massive core base wall.






Elevators could only be accessed from inside the core via hallways.

This was why WTC 1 was still 30% vacant on 9-11 and had a predominance of government agencies as tenants.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> With no evidence, let alone independently verified evidence, those are empty words.  The Twin towers had different designs in their concrete core.
> 
> The below image shows solid areas to each side of the hallways.
> 
> 
> 
> Below the 43rd, the first skylobby, the Towers both had thicker core walls because the 43rd had the giant elelvator lift motors.  WTC 2 had twice as many hall ways and the first row of elevators had access from the lobby by a specially designed core base pedastal in the center.
> 
> WTC 1 had no access from the lobby directly to elevators because of the massive core base wall.
> 
> 
> 
> Elevators could only be accessed from inside the core via hallways.
> 
> This was why WTC 1 was still 30% vacant on 9-11 and had a predominance of government agencies as tenants.


again, the photos you post prove there was NO CONCRETE in the core


----------



## Christophera

The infiltrators of the US government, perpetrators of 9-11, would want you to say that.  It is designed to protect the secret and support the FEMA deception.

Text has *zero* value in the world of evidence.  You can type anything your fake peer group of disinfos can make it look accepted.  You are int he wrong thread agent, this thread is about the evidence of the disclosure of treason.

http://algoxy.com/psych/images2/panel_2
.jpg


----------



## Christophera

There were no steel "core columns".  Only "interior box columns.  Called such because they were the inner wall of the outer steel framework.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> There were no steel "core columns".  Only "interior box columns.  Called such because they were the inner wall of the outer steel framework.



where is your documentation to support this claim? we keep asking for it but all you give us is more of your delusions. where are you getting this information? prove your claims please.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The infiltrators of the US government, perpetrators of 9-11, would want you to say that.  It is designed to protect the secret and support the FEMA deception.
> 
> Text has *zero* value in the world of evidence.  You can type anything your fake peer group of disinfos can make it look accepted.  You are int he wrong thread agent, this thread is about the evidence of the disclosure of treason.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images2/panel_2
> .jpg


text, when it is stating a complete FACT, is worth more than any photo you can post that you make a claim of something the photo doesnt show, dipshit

and there was no FEMA deception, except for the one in your delusional fucked up mind


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The infiltrators of the US government, perpetrators of 9-11, would want you to say that.  It is designed to protect the secret and support the FEMA deception.
> 
> Text has *zero* value in the world of evidence.  You can type anything your fake peer group of disinfos can make it look accepted.  You are int he wrong thread agent, this thread is about the evidence of the disclosure of treason.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images2/panel_2
> .jpg
> 
> 
> 
> text, when it is stating a complete FACT, is worth more than any photo you can post that you make a claim of something the photo doesnt show, dipshit
> 
> and there was no FEMA deception, except for the one in your delusional fucked up mind
Click to expand...


he uses the "thats what the perpetrators would want you to think" speech every time his is proven to be completely talking out of his and gets caught. he cant explain what ever it is he just got caught lying about and attempts to change the subject.

i wonder how that $30,000 of back child support he owe's coming along?


----------



## Christophera

fiz[Quote=Christophera said:
			
		

> The infiltrators of the US government, perpetrators of 9-11, would want you to say that. It is designed to protect the secret and support the FEMA deception.
> 
> Text has zero value in the world of evidence. You can type anything your fake peer group of disinfos can make it look accepted. You are int he wrong thread agent, this thread is about the evidence of the disclosure of treason.



text, when it is stating a complete FACT, is worth more than any photo you can post that you make a claim of something the photo doesnt show, dipshit

and there was no FEMA deception, except for the one in your delusional fucked up mind[/quote]

Are you attempting to assert that a picture is not worth a thousands words?

If my text.

*this is concrete*

is consistent with a picture.






*AND* the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation published in 1992, it has more value than your text.  In fact, they are in completely different realms.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> text, when it is stating a complete FACT, is worth more than any photo you can post that you make a claim of something the photo doesnt show, dipshit
> 
> and there was no FEMA deception, except for the one in your delusional fucked up mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you attempting to assert that a picture is not worth a thousands words?
> 
> If my text.
> 
> *this is concrete*
> 
> is consistent with a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> *AND* the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation published in 1992, it has more value than your text.  In fact, they are in completely different realms.
Click to expand...

no, dipshit, that is NOT concrete


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> *this is concrete*


says who? YOU?!!! 
bullshit.

its the steel core.

you are delusional.

this shit has been debunked already.


----------



## Christophera

fiz said:
			
		

> says who? YOU?!!!
> bullshit.



Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> says who? YOU?!!!
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
Click to expand...

complete and utter BULLSHIT


----------



## Christophera

divcon and fiz are conducting complete and utter treason.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

*"The design of the structures blamed for the deaths of nearly 3,000 innocent people has been misrepresented and the cause of death on death certificates is erroneous for the reason of the deception documented here. Constitutional due process or equal protection of law has not been provided in these capital crimes. Forensic engineering analysis of collapse cannot be accurately completed without building plans or the exact design and construction of buildings such as the Twin Towers.

The National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) volunteered to analyze collapse but did not have the actual structural plans of the Towers. Seven years of research fails to show that NIST had such plans and there are numerous signs that this was a problem years after the plans should have been available to the public."*


----------



## Fizz

hey chris...

WHERE IS YOUR CONCRETE CORE?!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> divcon and fiz are conducting complete and utter treason.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/9-11title_18.disclosure.html


you are a complete and utter fucking MORON


----------



## Christophera

Since you did not recognize the violation of law obstructing justice in felony you aid and abet misprision of felony.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.  
_


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Since you did not recognize the violation of law obstructing justice in felony you aid and abet misprision of felony.


since you failed to pay your child support, you are a fucking piece of shit and should be locked up


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> divcon and fiz are conducting complete and utter treason.



showing your hoax to be a hoax isnt treason. its called TRUTH you lying sack of shit.

hey chris...

WHERE IS YOUR CONCRETE CORE?!!!


----------



## slackjawed

agent chrissy is committing treason as well as neglecting his kids.

I am amused but disgusted at the same time.


Hows that court thingy coming along agent? Are you going to let me know when your court date is? I need a road trip soon, but before the summer comes on real good.


----------



## Christophera

Moron agents cannot grasp the process of *Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.*

It means there is no court date.  It means the evidence,

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

is evaluated and seach warrents filed IF treason is shown.  Siezures are made, arrests are made.  Hearings are held and culpability for treason is evaluated.

The kids are fine and always have been.  Did you miss this post?

WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Moron agents cannot grasp...


yes, we know you can not grasp reality


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The kids are fine and always have been.  Did you miss this post?
> 
> WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html



the kids are fine despite their dad being a deadbeat and abandoning them is what you mean.

you still owe $30,000 in child support. it doesnt matter if your kids are fine without it. thats not for you to determine.


----------



## slackjawed

Agent chrissy posts this link;
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
and it proves nothing. 


here I am waving to everyone, later i will link to this post to prove everything from the theory of relativity to the existence of the supreme being;


----------



## Christophera

fiz said:
			
		

> the kids are fine despite their dad being a deadbeat and abandoning them is what you mean.
> 
> you still owe $30,000 in child support. it doesnt matter if your kids are fine without it. thats not for you to determine.



And the court deprived me of a hearing and the judge lied about it.  Which scares attorneys so much I cannot even get one to state what is in the record, or that NO ORDER for the hearing exists.

Filed, calendared and never heard.  A motion for estoppel.  The county is estopped from any legal action against me.  But the perps would not want you to recognize that because then you would have to recognize a violation of law by government.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html

*So what you are saying is that the Constitutional, civil rights and equal protection of law do not matter.  You want me to pay despite the fact the county deprived me of what I need for income,  information subpoenaed.  The perps would like that.




*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the kids are fine despite their dad being a deadbeat and abandoning them is what you mean.
> 
> you still owe $30,000 in child support. it doesnt matter if your kids are fine without it. thats not for you to determine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the court deprived me of a hearing and the judge lied about it.  Which scares attorneys so much I cannot even get one to state what is in the record, or that NO ORDER for the hearing exists.
> 
> Filed, calendared and never heard.  A motion for estoppel.  The county is estopped from any legal action against me.  But the perps would not want you to recognize that because then you would have to recognize a violation of law by government.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> 
> *So what you are saying is that the Constitutional, civil rights and equal protection of law do not matter.  You want me to pay despite the fact the county deprived me of what I need for income,  information subpoenaed.  The perps would like that.
> 
> *
Click to expand...

*
wrong, dipshit, you OWE child support and you didnt pay
you lost*


----------



## Christophera

Of course you will not recognize violations of law and the Constitution by courts.  That is expected from agents.

You will do anything to support the FEMA deception and if you cannot do that by showing steel core columns or independently verified evidence of them, then you conduct ad hominium.

Theere were no steel core columns.  Elevator guide rail support steel is misrepresented as "core columns".

FEMA deception


----------



## DiveCon

you claim no steel, yet every photo you post shows STEEL


----------



## Christophera

I forgot to point out thaty *butt plates* are too weak of a methods for joining steel core columns BUT they do facilitate easy plumbing and alignment of ELEVATOR GUIDE RAIL SUPPORT steel.

Which also explains WHY the core area is EMPTY in all 9-11 images.


----------



## slackjawed

agent chrissy seems to think spamming his own retarded thread with the same old tired disproven bullshit will convince someone.


Well, it did! It convinced everyone with an IQ over 35 that agent chrissy only has half a brain.


----------



## DiveCon

that IS the core columns, dipshit


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> agent chrissy seems to think spamming his own retarded thread with the same old tired disproven bullshit will convince someone.
> 
> 
> Well, it did! It convinced everyone with an IQ over 35 that agent chrissy only has half a brain.


half?
are you sure its that big?


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> agent chrissy seems to think spamming his own retarded thread with the same old tired disproven bullshit will convince someone.
> 
> 
> Well, it did! It convinced everyone with an IQ over 35 that agent chrissy only has half a brain.
> 
> 
> 
> half?
> are you sure its that big?
Click to expand...


Well, his brain has a concrete core, so if you count the core, which is actually non-functional, it is that big.


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> agent chrissy seems to think spamming his own retarded thread with the same old tired disproven bullshit will convince someone.
> 
> 
> Well, it did! It convinced everyone with an IQ over 35 that agent chrissy only has half a brain.
> 
> 
> 
> half?
> are you sure its that big?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, his brain has a concrete core, so if you count the core, which is actually non-functional, it is that big.
Click to expand...

ah, i see your point


----------



## Christophera

ditz said:
			
		

> that IS the core columns, dipshit



You are wrong.  The vertical elements are WAY TOO SMALL.  The core area is to the right of them also.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> ditz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that IS the core columns, dipshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong.  The vertical elements are WAY TOO SMALL.  The core area is to the right of them also.
Click to expand...





WTF? How do you get the misguided idea that the members sticking up in that photo are too small? 

Have you ever heard of perception? I spose not, well let me 'splain something agent;

As you move further away from something, anything, it is perceived to be smaller than it really is. Since the members sticking up in that pic are approx. the same width as the windows in the building in the foreground, it is a safe bet that the members sticking up are wider than the windows in the building in the foreground. That would make them large enough.


I don't know why I bother, you are on a mission to deceive the public, and THAT has been proven.


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ditz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that IS the core columns, dipshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong.  The vertical elements are WAY TOO SMALL.  The core area is to the right of them also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? How do you get the misguided idea that the members sticking up in that photo are too small?
> 
> Have you ever heard of perception? I spose not, well let me 'splain something agent;
> 
> As you move further away from something, anything, it is perceived to be smaller than it really is. Since the members sticking up in that pic are approx. the same width as the windows in the building in the foreground, it is a safe bet that the members sticking up are wider than the windows in the building in the foreground. That would make them large enough.
> 
> 
> I don't know why I bother, you are on a mission to deceive the public, and THAT has been proven.
Click to expand...

the perps want him to succeed in his deception


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I forgot to point out thaty *butt plates* are too weak of a methods for joining steel core columns BUT they do facilitate easy plumbing and alignment of ELEVATOR GUIDE RAIL SUPPORT steel.
> 
> Which also explains WHY the core area is EMPTY in all 9-11 images.



already debunked. you have no information to support your "butt plates" claim. its something you completely made up and pulled out of your ass.


----------



## slackjawed

Ok, I have had it with agent chrissy. I am calling up my friend Dallas Massey. he is a medicine man on the Apache Nation, and used to be a the tribal chairman. I am going to pay him to sing a song for chrissy to give him a brain that works. 


Wouldn't that be a shock to the agent/perp chrissy, to suddenly become aware that he has been a delusional retard all this time?


----------



## Fizz

slackjawed said:


> Ok, I have had it with agent chrissy. I am calling up my friend Dallas Massey. he is a medicine man on the Apache Nation, and used to be a the tribal chairman. I am going to pay him to sing a song for chrissy to give him a brain that works.
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be a shock to the agent/perp chrissy, to suddenly become aware that he has been a delusional retard all this time?



just make sure dallas doesnt blink at him or chrissy will file a lawsuit against him.


----------



## slackjawed

Fizz said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I have had it with agent chrissy. I am calling up my friend Dallas Massey. he is a medicine man on the Apache Nation, and used to be a the tribal chairman. I am going to pay him to sing a song for chrissy to give him a brain that works.
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be a shock to the agent/perp chrissy, to suddenly become aware that he has been a delusional retard all this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just make sure dallas doesnt blink at him or chrissy will file a lawsuit against him.
Click to expand...


dallas never leaves Apacheland, so he will have to come here and file his lawsuit in Whiteriver in the tribal court. 


I am specifically asking him to include several winks as well as the song.


----------



## Christophera

The kind of crap agents have to do to change the subject when they have no good evidence.






Oxfors identifies a concrete core in 1992.

On 9-11 the WTC 1 west concrete core wall is briefly seen.






August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. identifies a concrete core in November of 2001.  See chapter 2.1.

He saw plans that FEMA procured somewhere as he contracted with them for the safety report they wanted.  FEMA later told NIST the plans were destroyed then they had to use "anecdotal" information as their disclaimer states.






So the deception was enabled by guiliani who took the WTC documents in violation of law.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The kind of crap agents have to do to change the subject when they have no good evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Oxfors identifies a concrete core in 1992.
> 
> On 9-11 the WTC 1 west concrete core wall is briefly seen.
> 
> 
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. identifies a concrete core in November of 2001.  See chapter 2.1.
> 
> He saw plans that FEMA procured somewhere as he contracted with them for the safety report they wanted.  FEMA later told NIST the plans were destroyed then they had to use "anecdotal" information as their disclaimer states.
> 
> 
> 
> So the deception was enabled by guiliani who took the WTC documents in violation of law.



wrong on ALL accounts


----------



## Christophera

Nothing you assert has evidence to support it so your posts are null and only demonstrate the conspiracy to deceive and how important it is to keep people from realizing the core structure was misrepresented to NIST and the world.

The concrete core has independently verified evidence proving its existence.

Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Nothing you assert has evidence to support it so your posts are null and only demonstrate the conspiracy to deceive and how important it is to keep people from realizing the core structure was misrepresented to NIST and the world.
> 
> The concrete core has independently verified evidence proving its existence.
> 
> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


everything you post is complete BULLSHIT
dipshit


----------



## Christophera

You text has such greater capacity for that, comparison cannot be made to the quality and veracity that EVIDENCE from independent sources brings.

That brownish object behind and over the fragmented perimeer columns is CONCRETE.






Why, if the top part of WTC 2 fell east, is a small part of the core going west???????

In a demo it wouldn't matter.


----------



## slackjawed

I got in touch with Dallas. He is singing now, and he says he will blink extra while he is singing.

The only thing is he doesn't know if it will work. He said it will either work or it won't. lol

He also said that if it doesn't work agent chrissy could get CRAZIER!!!!

I assured him that isn't possible, but Dallas claims it is possible.

I guess we shall see.......


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You text has such greater capacity for that, comparison cannot be made to the quality and veracity that EVIDENCE from independent sources brings.
> 
> That brownish object behind and over the fragmented perimeer columns is CONCRETE.
> 
> 
> 
> Why, if the top part of WTC 2 fell east, is a small part of the core going west???????
> 
> In a demo it wouldn't matter.


again, you post that same photo that shows a section of FLOOR and claim its core
you just dont know what the fuck it is you are talking about
you have been shown to lack any serious though process and are totally fucking delusional


----------



## Fizz

all that shit has already been debunked. 

WHERE IS YOUR CONCRETE CORE?!!!


----------



## slackjawed

is the agent chrissy feeling any smarter?
I had to agree to give Dallas a 12 pack to sing that song.........


----------



## Christophera

Not a floor because it is 3 dimensional.  More than a flat plane.






That is a piece of the top of the concrete core and this is the bottom portion after all of the exterior steel has fallen away.


----------



## slackjawed

this latest one ended up here;
v
v
v


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Not a floor because it is 3 dimensional.  More than a flat plane.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a piece of the top of the concrete core and this is the bottom portion after all of the exterior steel has fallen away.


no shit it has 3 dimensions
you finally realized that exists?


you can see floor trusses on that dipshit
that is without a doubt a section of FLOOR


----------



## slackjawed

there are floor trusses in that picture that agent chrissy has posted repeatedly for 9 years.


I guess Dallas' song didn't work and i am out a 12 pk. Oh well, at least I will get to go to Canyon Day and visit him.


----------



## Christophera

No way are there floor trusses in this image.  There is a piece of perimeter wall stuck to the bottom of the concrete cube shape as it falls.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No way are there floor trusses in this image.  There is a piece of perimeter wall stuck to the bottom of the concrete cube shape as it falls.


anyone with a functioning brain can see the trusses in that photo
of course, that leaves you out


----------



## Christophera

Annotate the image to indicate the trusses because your words are NONSENSE.

This is a tubular concrete core.






Annotate the gypsum and *explain why* it is still there after 100's of thousands of tons of steel crashed over it if you think that is what happened.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Annotate the image to indicate the trusses because your words are NONSENSE.
> 
> This is a tubular concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annotate the gypsum and *explain why* it is still there after 100's of thousands of tons of steel crashed over it if you think that is what happened.


no, you are a fucking delusional dipshit and it doesnt matter what facts are shown to you


----------



## Christophera

Just as I thought.  You are unable to because there is nothing there which could actually be gypsum.

All this while you cannot post an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11.

The disclosure of treason cannot be reasonably opposed.


----------



## slackjawed




----------



## Christophera

Correct, that is how much reasonable opposition and evidence you have.  None.

The info Robertson gave to Newsweek is accurate.

*Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*


----------



## slackjawed

wrong!

You want to disprove the 'official story', the burden is on you to provide proof.
So far you have only prven here and the list of places below that you are an agent of enemies to the USA.
Democratic Underground - A link to Christophera's discredited concrete-core theory isn't proof enough for you? n/t - Democratic Underground



World Trade Center Towers Core was Concrete 9/11



Mike Malloy :: View topic - FEMA Deceives Nation About Twin Towers Core
(where he has been banned, and accused of posting from an IP outside the USA, interesting to say the least)


The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1
(where he is debunked AND banned)


9-11 Disinformation and internet forums.
(where he has lied and tried to explain why he has been banned from forums)

Famous "diagonal Cut Column" - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum
(where is ridiculed and debunked)

Avatar forums presents the concrete core - Page 3 - David Icke's Official Forums
(where is accepted as an &#8216;expert&#8217; and is a senior member, has a pic of him)

9/11 Mysteries Viewer's Guide
(where his theories are quoted, linked and ebunked)

"The "Official" Unofficial 9/11 Story v.2" | MySpace Forums
(where he is ridiculed, and debunked, as well as dismissed as a kook)

My Reaction to Judy Woods' "Exotic Weapons" theory - We are Change Tampa (Tampa, FL) - Meetup.com
(where is now listed as a former member, guess he was banned)

Nutty 9-11 Physics
(where he debunked and refered to as banned for spreading propaganda)

Some Reflections On Molten Steel - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum
(where he has presented his theory, it is repeatedly debunked by physics students and professers, and then he gets banned for calling the all &#8216;agents, what a surprise huh?)


fucking nutter propagandist for the enemy


----------



## Fizz

fucking moron.

there is no rebar in that pic or this one that was taken seconds before the one you post above which is even more clear. so where did your rebar come from between the time this photo was snapped and your picture above? did it just magically fall out of the sky and attach itself to the spire?


----------



## Christophera

slaker,

All you've proven is the size and scope of the post 9-11 psyops and the disinformation related to the core structure.  Or how important it is to coverup.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slaker,
> 
> All you've proven is the size and scope of the post 9-11 psyops and the disinformation related to the core structure.  Or how important it is to coverup.



As usual, the truth is the opposite of what agent chrissy says.

Only an enemy agent or a totally delusional retard would continue to post already debunked LIES all over the internet.

Which are you agent?


----------



## Christophera

fuz,

Your pic just before this does not show rebar.  Do not try and pretend I say it does.  

This later one does and it is plenty clear.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fuz,
> 
> Your pic just before this does not show rebar.  Do not try and pretend I say it does.
> 
> This later one does and it is plenty clear.



so where did the rebar come from? did it magically appear from the sky after the first pic?


----------



## Christophera

The top rebar is lower than the spire.  Since the concrete was fastened to the structural steel of the spire, the rebar was very close.  In the top pic the rebar is in the corner behind the spire, which is the corner box column of the inner steel frame.






The rest of it was inside the concrete wall behind the interio box columns.  Either of the west side or the north wall.


----------



## Christophera

An event that looked similar to this had the concrete detonating, removing the steel.  

http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj16/stannrodd/corecloseupbest.jpg

The rebar in the last post stands because of failed explosives.


----------



## Fizz

hey jackass... there is no concrete in either picture so where could the rebar have come from??

the answer is obvious. there is no rebar.

if you claim you can make out any rebar in your picture you are seriously fucked in the head....


----------



## Christophera

If you think Newsweek would print an error relating to the structural design of buildings that supposedly collapsed and killed 3,000 people, your head is not working.


----------



## Liability

CriscoFEARa said:


> If you think Newsweek would print an error relating to the structural design of buildings that supposedly collapsed and killed 3,000 people, your head is not working.



Because no reporter has ever made an error in a national publication which the fact-checkers and/or the editors failed to catch.

Good point.  

Stupid lying pussy Troofer scumbag.

Uhmmmm:


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If you think Newsweek would print an error relating to the structural design of buildings that supposedly collapsed and killed 3,000 people, your head is not working.



great. so now you agree that the WTC towers had a steel core.

thanks. we are done here. steel core. no concrete.

High Time - Newsweek.com
(notice my link actually goes to newsweek. yours does not.)
_But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a *steel core* by relatively lightweight floor trusses. Tall buildings today are more commonly designed with cores of high-strength concrete, linked by big girders to massive perimeter columns. Whether or not such a building would stand up longer in a crash and fire, one would hope that its thick concrete core would better protect the exit stairs and elevators than the Twin Towers' gypsum board._


----------



## Christophera

The Newsweek article identifies a concrete core.  Your brains are fried.






*Leslie Robertson, Architect Of The World Trade Center Towers

Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> The Newsweek article identifies a concrete core.  Your brains are fried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leslie Robertson, Architect Of The World Trade Center Towers
> 
> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*



The one you try to cite to does.  The other one, cited by Fizz, corrects that earlier mistake.

Were you too fucking stupid to read the link provided or just too dishonest to admit it, scumbag?

Go support your own flesh and blood, you useless unmanly shithead.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The Newsweek article identifies a concrete core.  Your brains are fried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leslie Robertson, Architect Of The World Trade Center Towers
> 
> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*



where is your link to newsweek? you are linking to a third party. 

here is newsweek claiming its a STEEL CORE and its STILL on their website. it wasnt pulled because of errors. it wasnt an article rushed to print on the day after the towers fell and is much better researched.

High Time - Newsweek.com
_But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a *steel core *by relatively lightweight floor trusses. Tall buildings today are more commonly designed with cores of high-strength concrete, linked by big girders to massive perimeter columns. Whether or not such a building would stand up longer in a crash and fire, one would hope that its thick concrete core would better protect the exit stairs and elevators than the Twin Towers' gypsum board._


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The top rebar is lower than the spire.  Since the concrete was fastened to the structural steel of the spire, the rebar was very close.  In the top pic the rebar is in the corner behind the spire, which is the corner box column of the inner steel frame.
> 
> 
> The rest of it was inside the concrete wall behind the interio box columns.  Either of the west side or the north wall.



Best guess on these pictures is that they were taken from 1/2 mile away or better. Any commercial grade rebar would be too small to be photographed from this distance. What you are seeing is steel columns and beams. If you had a camera that COULD show rebar at this this distance, you would also see lighting wires & cobwebs.


----------



## Christophera

web.archive.org faithfully copies web pages and they carry the original url in their url.

Newsweek National News - Newsweek.com


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> web.archive.org faithfully copies web pages and they carry the original url in their url.
> 
> Newsweek National News - Newsweek.com



So what?  That just means they faithfully saved and you have reproduced an erroneous article.   But you had just expressed mocking DOUBT that a national publication would print a mistake regarding a "fact" like that involving the death of 3000 souls.  And yet, the LATER article, asshole, disputes the FORMER article.  So ONE of those articles does exactly what you suggest is ridiculous to believe.

So, your mocking little premise is destroyed.

And the fact that the reporter in your favored article made the mistake isn't even open to serious doubt.  

It is beyond retarded and ridiculous, it is completely dishonest of you to even suggest that the Twin Towers had a concrete core.  

You are a flat out intentional lying sack of shit.

All troofers are.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:
			
		

> Best guess on these pictures is that they were taken from 1/2 mile away or better. Any commercial grade rebar would be too small to be photographed from this distance. What you are seeing is steel columns and beams. If you had a camera that COULD show rebar at this this distance, you would also see lighting wires & cobwebs.



It was not commercial.  It was specially produced by a DOD steel mill at 3" diameter HIGH TENSILE STEEL.

Which is why it stands like that.  No ordinary rebar could do that.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> It was not commercial.  It was specially produced by a DOD steel mill at 3" diameter HIGH TENSILE STEEL.



HAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahaha!!!!!

proof please!! 

HAHAHAHAHahahahahahahahahaha

more shit you just pulled right out of your ass!!!!!

HAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahahahahahahaa!!!!!!!


----------



## Christophera

lilybily said:
			
		

> So what? That just means they faithfully saved and you have reproduced an erroneous article. But you had just expressed mocking DOUBT that a national publication would print a mistake regarding a "fact" like that involving the death of 3000 souls. And yet, the LATER article, asshole, disputes the FORMER article. So ONE of those articles does exactly what you suggest is ridiculous to believe.



The later article parrots FEMA.  The September 13, 2001 uses info direct from the engineer of record.


----------



## Liability

CriscoFEARa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best guess on these pictures is that they were taken from 1/2 mile away or better. Any commercial grade rebar would be too small to be photographed from this distance. What you are seeing is steel columns and beams. If you had a camera that COULD show rebar at this this distance, you would also see lighting wires & cobwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was not commercial.  It was specially produced by a DOD steel mill at 3" diameter HIGH TENSILE STEEL.
> 
> Which is why it stands like that.  No ordinary rebar could do that.
Click to expand...


From maybe a 1/2 mile away you think that you could make out even a 3 inch diameter thickness of rebar?   

Yes.  The HUBBLE TELESCOPE LENS just happened to be parked there that day in the event that a terrorist attack might strike at NYC.

You remain a laughingstock asshole lying pussy troofer, CriscoFEARa.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> lilybily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what? That just means they faithfully saved and you have reproduced an erroneous article. But you had just expressed mocking DOUBT that a national publication would print a mistake regarding a "fact" like that involving the death of 3000 souls. And yet, the LATER article, asshole, disputes the FORMER article. So ONE of those articles does exactly what you suggest is ridiculous to believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The later article parrots FEMA.  The September 13, 2001 uses info direct from the engineer of record.
Click to expand...


you lie and keep claiming that robertson said something he didnt. it shows what a lying piece of shit you really are and how fucking dumb your concrete core hoax is.


----------



## Christophera

fuz,

Since you cannot produce ONE image from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns AND refuse to acknowledge a violation of law depriving the public of plans of public buildings, you have no standing with your argument.

These people are not happy with you.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best guess on these pictures is that they were taken from 1/2 mile away or better. Any commercial grade rebar would be too small to be photographed from this distance. What you are seeing is steel columns and beams. If you had a camera that COULD show rebar at this this distance, you would also see lighting wires & cobwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was not commercial.  It was specially produced by a DOD steel mill at 3" diameter HIGH TENSILE STEEL.
> 
> Which is why it stands like that.  No ordinary rebar could do that.
Click to expand...


You can make out 3 inch rebar at a 1/2 mile distance in a photograph??

Who the fuck are you, Kal-El of Krypton??


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fuz,
> 
> Since you cannot produce ONE image from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns AND refuse to acknowledge a violation of law depriving the public of plans of public buildings, you have no standing with your argument.
> 
> These people are not happy with you.



you post images of the steel core columns all the time. they are in every single picture you claim to show your amazing invisicrete core. 

what law was violated??

i would think those people are not happy with you. thats why you keep stalking them and trying t oget in touch with them and they never acknowledge your pitiful existence. dont pretend to be speaking for the victims of 9/11. they want absolutely nothing to do with your concrete core hoax. you are disgusting for showing grieving people and trying to say they support your invisicrete hoax.


----------



## Christophera

What is seen is too small for structural steel.






and if there were only 1 or 2 it would not be seen, but there are many and they overlap.  When they do it becomes visible.

I'm a surveyor.  A 3" pole is visible under the right conditions at that distance with the naked eye, just barely.


----------



## Christophera

fuz said:
			
		

> you post images of the steel core columns all the time.



A lie.  I post images of the concrete core and sometimes there is structural steel showing also.  Not int his one which proves the core was concrete.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> What is seen is too small for structural steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if there were only 1 or 2 it would not be seen, but there are many and they overlap.  When they do it becomes visible.
> 
> I'm a surveyor.  A 3" pole is visible under the right conditions at that distance with the naked eye, just barely.



HAHAHAHahahahahahahahah!!! steel structure is too small to see but 3 inch rebar isnt!!!

HAHAHAHahahahahahahahahaahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Fizz

where's your fucking rebar, chris?!!! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goGGQhhTcDY&feature=related]YouTube - 9/11 "spire" Live on CNN[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> I'm a surveyor.  A 3" pole is visible under the right conditions at that distance with the naked eye, just barely.



Which is why your contention that the photos show re-bar is an absolute joke. No camera can pick up a 3" piece of steel at these distances. These are much larger structural elements, not re-bar that is too small to be photographed.


----------



## Christophera

The visability of a 3" pole benefits from the camera lenses magnification.

Because there are so many of them, they are easily captured.  Because there are so many, it cannot be structural steel.  Because there are no horizontals and they are so small, we know it cannot be structural steel. 

This shows the west concrete core wall in and end view inside the structural steel of the inner framed wall of the exterior steel framework.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The visability of a 3" pole benefits from the camera lenses magnification.
> 
> Because there are so many of them, they are easily captured.  Because there are so many, it cannot be structural steel.  Because there are no horizontals and they are so small, we know it cannot be structural steel.
> 
> This shows the west concrete core wall in and end view inside the structural steel of the inner framed wall of the exterior steel framework.



Are you kidding?? Really, are you kidding??

If you can see 3" re-bar in this photo, than tell me what is written on the white sweatshirt the man is wearing. It's much closer to the camera, and larger than 3".

Let's have it, big man.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The visability of a 3" pole benefits from the camera lenses magnification.
> 
> Because there are so many of them, they are easily captured.  Because there are so many, it cannot be structural steel.  Because there are no horizontals and they are so small, we know it cannot be structural steel.
> 
> This shows the west concrete core wall in and end view inside the structural steel of the inner framed wall of the exterior steel framework.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?? Really, are you kidding??
> 
> If you can see 3" re-bar in this photo, than tell me what is written on the white sweatshirt the man is wearing. It's much closer to the camera, and larger than 3".
> 
> Let's have it, big man.
Click to expand...

you should see where he calls this very same object "steel columns outside his imaginary concrete core"


----------



## Christophera

I did not say you can see 3" rebar in that photo.  It is seen in this one.






The photo I posted shows an end view of the concrete wall inside the inner frame of the exterior steel.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> I did not say you can see 3" rebar in that photo.  It is seen in this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo I posted shows an end view of the concrete wall inside the inner frame of the exterior steel.



And again, if you can make out 3" re-bar in the WTC at this distance, you must be fucking Kal-El of Krypton. I'm a typical mortal man, and I can't even make out the 3" characters of the license plate in this photo.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I did not say you can see 3" rebar in that photo.  It is seen in this one.
> 
> 
> The photo I posted shows an end view of the concrete wall inside the inner frame of the exterior steel.[/url]



you got any proof of ANY of these claims other than your own fucked up interpretations of fuzzy photos?

any expert analysis? any documentation? ANYTHING AT ALL??

or are we just supposed to take your word for everything?


----------



## Christophera

Lots of verifying statements from authority.

Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Lots of verifying statements from authority.
> 
> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


wrong again
that all has already been proven to be BULLSHIT


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Lots of verifying statements from authority.
> 
> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.



Booga, booga, booga.

Does any of this drivel confirm "3 inch re-bar" used in the WTC??


----------



## Christophera

Yes it does.  And it does that while you have NO INDEPENDENTLY VERIFIED eviden ceof steel core columns.

ALL references you might produce go back to FEMA.


----------



## Liability

CriscoFEARa said:


> Lots of verifying statements from authority.
> 
> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.



Endlessly repeating that entirely dishonest and already fully disproved paragraph of ChriscoFEARa lies, only proves that you are unable to refrain from lying, you lying pussy scumbag Troofer asshole.


----------



## Liability

CriscoFEARa said:


> Yes it does.  And it does that while you have NO INDEPENDENTLY VERIFIED eviden ceof steel core columns.
> 
> ALL references you might produce go back to FEMA.



^ Dishonest.

*None* of it addresses "rebar" at all, you lying bitch child-non-supporting unmanly pussy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Yes it does.  And it does that while you have NO INDEPENDENTLY VERIFIED eviden ceof steel core columns.
> 
> ALL references you might produce go back to FEMA.



Well, let's see, whom should I believe?

FEMA, who was on site and was able to examine the wreckage at close range?

or,

Christophera, who looks at photos shot through a telephoto lens and can see re-bar at 1/2+ mile ranges?

My money's on FEMA.

Sorry, Kal-El.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Yes it does.  And it does that while you have NO INDEPENDENTLY VERIFIED eviden ceof steel core columns.
> 
> ALL references you might produce go back to FEMA.



you claiming there is no evidence of steel core columns is just more proof that you are a lying jackass.

here are your steel core columns!! (right next to your invisible concrete).


----------



## Liability

Here, in a paper soon to be filed in Court by CriscoFEARa, is a CLEAR view (he maintains) of the *REBAR* used *in the CONCRETE CORE of the Twin Towers*:






Yep.

You gotta hand it to CriscoFEARa.  That's MIGHTY convincing!


----------



## Fizz

here's proof the lunar rover was made out of 3 inch rebar.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Here's proof that Deep Space 9 was built with 3" rebar.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> View attachment 9975
> 
> Here's proof that Deep Space 9 was built with 3" rebar.



By the way, if you look really, really closely, you can see the concrete cores running from the docking bay to the upper command area!!!


----------



## Fizz

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9975
> 
> Here's proof that Deep Space 9 was built with 3" rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, if you look really, really closely, you can see the concrete cores running from the docking bay to the upper command area!!!
Click to expand...


i can see them. they are very reflective!!


----------



## Christophera

That image DOES NOT show what is in the core.  Those are the box columns surrounding the core like these shown at ground zero immediately OUTSIDE of the massive concrete base wall.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That image DOES NOT show what is in the core.  Those are the box columns surrounding the core like these shown at ground zero immediately OUTSIDE of the massive concrete base wall.


BOTH photos show STEEL CORE COLUMNS
and no concrete


----------



## Christophera

Wrong.

The construction photo DOES NOT look into the core.  What is seen of the core looks empty.

The ground zero image shows the same columns being OUTSIDE THE concrete wall, just like this one does.






The ground zero image also show NO CORE COLUMNS to the right and in the foreground along the long axis of the core.

NONE!


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Wrong.
> 
> The construction photo DOES NOT look into the core.  What is seen of the core looks empty.
> 
> The ground zero image shows the same columns being OUTSIDE THE concrete wall, just like this one does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ground zero image also show NO CORE COLUMNS to the right and in the foreground along the long axis of the core.
> 
> NONE!



WRONG.

Only in your continued delusions is any of that accurate. You have a vivid imagination I will give you that agent.........


----------



## Christophera

Not imagination, fact.  Like history of technology and the innovations that improved buildings.

Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992

Like FACT a structural engineer certified in 12 states included in his safety repor tfor FEMA.  August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.  See chapter 2.1.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Not imagination, fact.  Like history of technology and the innovations that improved buildings.
> 
> Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992
> 
> Like FACT a structural engineer certified in 12 states included in his safety repor tfor FEMA.  August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.  See chapter 2.1.


and if you could actually read for comprehension you would know that wasnt saying the WTC had a concrete core, but using the WTC as an example of a SKYSCRAPER ONLY


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Wrong.
> 
> The construction photo DOES NOT look into the core.  What is seen of the core looks empty.
> 
> The ground zero image shows the same columns being OUTSIDE THE concrete wall, just like this one does.
> 
> 
> The ground zero image also show NO CORE COLUMNS to the right and in the foreground along the long axis of the core.
> 
> NONE!



no jackass. there are only TWO places there are steel columns in the world trade center. the perimeter columns that make up the outside wall of the towers and THE STEEL CORE. there was no concrete wall. you are looking at the steel core.

why dont you ask yourself why you are the only person in the entire world that sees concrete where there is none.


----------



## Christophera

That is WRONG agent.

This image is of the same columns of the inner frame of the outer steel structure.  It DOES NOT look into the core area.  It looks across the floor of the exterior steel framework and the inner wall.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That is WRONG agent.
> 
> This image is of the same columns of the inner frame of the outer steel structure.  It DOES NOT look into the core area.  It looks across the floor of the exterior steel framework and the inner wall.


photo shows STEEL CORE NO CONCRETE


----------



## Christophera

You misrepresent the columns surrounding the core as in the core.  Shame on you agent, that's treason.  That's helping keep the methods of mass murder secret.  That's working for the demise of the US Constitution.

This is about getting the authority to find you so you can be prosecuted.  It may be happening right now, and niether of us knows it.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You misrepresent the columns surrounding the core as in the core.  Shame on you agent, that's treason.  That's helping keep the methods of mass murder secret.  That's working for the demise of the US Constitution.
> 
> This is about getting the authority to find you so you can be prosecuted.  It may be happening right now, and niether of us knows it.


the columns ARE the core you fucking moron

and you are the treasonous one asshole
you are one sick disgusting asswipe


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You misrepresent the columns surrounding the core as in the core.  Shame on you agent, that's treason.  That's helping keep the methods of mass murder secret.  That's working for the demise of the US Constitution.
> 
> This is about getting the authority to find you so you can be prosecuted.  It may be happening right now, and niether of us knows it.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382



no jackass. the core is the core. we have pictures of it. we have building plans for it. 

WE CAN SEE IT WITH OUR OWN EYES!!

show documentation that there were steel core columns surrounding a concrete core. show documentation for your claims that the steel columns we can see with our own eyes are really only "elevator guide rail supports".

quite frankly, you have been shown to just make shit up, to lie and to just be plain wrong so many times that if you told me you had ten fingers and ten toes i would have serious doubts about it.

you are full of excuses that conveniently all your supporting information is not available. even these excuses dont make any sense.


----------



## Christophera

But you cannot reasonably explain what this is,


if not concrete.  Nor can the Fake plans be passed off as real because ground zero photos show remnants of the core base wall.

and that does not match the fake plans.



Which show an air shaft and steam shaft where the mass of concrete is with the 3x7 hallway running the length of it.


----------



## Christophera

The Chief justice of the US district court in Los Angeles refused the disclosure of treason, which is a violation of US code.






The certified mailing was not answered by the judge.  A US marshall called, somewhat apologetic, to determine (they said) what I wanted.

They directed us incorrectly to the civil clerk who stated that,

*Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.*​
was criminal law and we would have to file with the criminal clerk.  Which we did.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> But you cannot reasonably explain what this is,


its been explained to you a million times. here's a picture of it. its the STEEL CORE. just because your defective brain refuses to acknowlege reality and instead wants to live in a fantasy land of secret government agents hypnotizing the world and you are the CHOSEN ONE to lead us all out of hypnosis doesnt mean it wasnt reasonably explained.

it means that you dont understand reason.



Christophera said:


> if not concrete.  Nor can the Fake plans be passed off as real because ground zero photos show remnants of the core base wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that does not match the fake plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which show an air shaft and steam shaft where the mass of concrete is with the 3x7 hallway running the length of it.



you see concrete in that photo? why does everyone else in the entire world see a STEEL CORE? 

who is wrong? you or the other 6 billion people on the planet? oh save us from our hypnosis of chosen one. for we all see the same thing when we look at that picture therefore you must be right as you see something none of us can.

===============================================

It happens so gradually, over several years or decades, that the spiritual seeker is rarely aware of this process, and will violently reject any admonitions from his guru or well-wishers to desist from these dangerous practices, preferring to believe instead that he is a chosen one who is being persecuted by people who cannot understand his divine mission.
Spiritual delusions

 I was convinced I was the chosen one, after all the voices in jail were telling me that. I believed I was the Manchurian candidate. That I was a robot built by the Chinese, that it was really the year 2500. I was to be the leader of the army of the dead to destroy George W. Bush for his wicked ways. And bring peace to the galaxy. ha ha. I was terrified I thought now that the CIA was evil and were trying to infiltrate the jail and assassinate me, before I could assassinate you know who.
Schizophrenia Diaries  Blog Archive  The Chosen One

Reasons why a schizophrenic person may try to avoid reality are generally out of paranoia, although there will be the odd one whom simply does not want to mingle with society because they believe that they are some kind of 'chosen one', hence, much too special for regular people. Schizophrenic paranoia is usually based on ones own delusional perceptions of religion, culture, race and social views. A schizophrenic person is likely to have strong ideas about such subjects and may feel threatened by difference of others, or have an irrational fear of being harassed by others when in a social situation because of these differences.
About Schizophrenia

The thought pattern of a delusional person is itself very unique. One wonders how such grandiose conspiracies develop in the schizophrenic mind....
 When one is paranoid, he begins to look for signs that fit into his perception of reality. The delusions get more surreal as new information is incorporated. Some times, the delusions involve that person having a special mission in life...
Voices


----------



## Christophera

The fact that  the ex mayor took the WTC documents while silverstein "leaked" obsolete, altered scans of blueprints, shows a conspiracy to misinform.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The fact that  the ex mayor took the WTC documents while silverstein "leaked" obsolete, altered scans of blueprints, shows a conspiracy to misinform.



and your proof?


----------



## Christophera

fis said:
			
		

> and your proof?



The infiltrating perpetrators would not want you to use a link.

If that is not the case, then provide a link to the official plans.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The Chief justice of the US district court in Los Angeles refused the disclosure of treason, which is a violation of US code.
> 
> 
> 
> The certified mailing was not answered by the judge.  A US marshall called, somewhat apologetic, to determine (they said) what I wanted.
> 
> They directed us incorrectly to the civil clerk who stated that,
> 
> *Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.*​
> was criminal law and we would have to file with the criminal clerk.  Which we did.




TOLD ya you fucking dipshit
what you "filed" was trash


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and your proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The infiltrating perpetrators would not want you to use a link.
> 
> If that is not the case, then provide a link to the official plans.
Click to expand...


what the fuck are you rambling about now?

i asked for proof of your claims. where is it?


----------



## Christophera

The infiltrating perpetrators would not want you to use the information of a link that proves the claims, and you fail to provide one to substantiate your statement, which substantiates my claim.

These people will haunt your dreams.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The infiltrating perpetrators would not want you to use the information of a link that proves the claims, and you fail to provide one to substantiate your statement, which substantiates my claim.
> 
> These people will haunt your dreams.


they dont haunt my dreams dipshit

but clearly they do yours


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The infiltrating perpetrators would not want you to use the information of a link that proves the claims, and you fail to provide one to substantiate your statement, which substantiates my claim.
> 
> These people will haunt your dreams.



what link? you claimed guiliani and silverstein conspired to misinform with silverstein leaking fake blueprints.

where is your proof to back that up? 

you are just pulling stupid shit out of your ass again. why cant you ever back up any of your claims, chris?

why do you go off on a "the perpetrators want yo uto say that" rant every time we ask for proof of your ridiculous claims you fabricate?

simply show us your proof. where is it?


----------



## DiveCon

ROFLMAO
this thread should die since his "filing" was REJECTED by the judge


----------



## DiveCon

i guess we never had to bother to worry(not like i really did) about being charged with this


----------



## Christophera

fuz said:
			
		

> what link? you claimed guiliani and silverstein conspired to misinform with silverstein leaking fake blueprints.



You expose yourself agent with you inaccurate distortions.

Concealing felony and treason is obvious in your act.

I did not claim, I disclosed fact.  The ex mayor took the WTC documents with 6,000 photo files and the plans, which are normally a part of ever civic center documents.

I did not say they conspirec.  I said silverstein leaked obsolete digital scans that happen to have digital alterations.

The judge did not reject the "filing".

The local court rule DO NOT ACCOMODATE compliance with United State Code which says NOTHING about "filing".  We opted for the only avenue which was to filed.

The civil AND criminal clerks agreed after reading,

*TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.*

that we should "file" with the criminal clerks office.

*The judges rejected their duty and tried to make us sue those we though were conducting treason in CIVIL court.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> fuz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what link? you claimed guiliani and silverstein conspired to misinform with silverstein leaking fake blueprints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You expose yourself agent with you inaccurate distortions.
> 
> Concealing felony and treason is obvious in your act.
> 
> I did not claim, I disclosed fact.  The ex mayor took the WTC documents with 6,000 photo files and the plans, which are *normally *a part of ever civic center documents.
> 
> I did not say they conspirec.  I said silverstein leaked obsolete digital scans that happen to have digital alterations.
> 
> The judge did not reject the "filing".
> 
> The local court rule DO NOT ACCOMODATE compliance with United State Code which says NOTHING about "filing".  We opted for the only avenue which was to filed.
> 
> The civil AND criminal clerks agreed after reading,
Click to expand...

dipshit, NORMALLY doesnt mean ALWAYS

you dont even understand what you type, let alone what someone else does


----------



## Christophera

Correct, and because he took the WTC documents *and* NIST does not state they had plans, or instead apply this disclaimer,






it is VERY REASONABLE to assume the ex mayor took the plans with the WTC docuements, where they would normally reside.

I know the infiltrating treasonous perpetrators would not want you to use dedcution and inference, but you don't matter.  No matter how much text you spew.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fuz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what link? you claimed guiliani and silverstein conspired to misinform with silverstein leaking fake blueprints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You expose yourself agent with you inaccurate distortions.
> 
> Concealing felony and treason is obvious in your act.
> 
> I did not claim, I disclosed fact.  The ex mayor took the WTC documents with 6,000 photo files and the plans, which are normally a part of ever civic center documents.
> 
> *I did not say they conspirec.*  I said silverstein leaked obsolete digital scans that happen to have digital alterations.
Click to expand...


got caught fucking lying again, jackass. 
its right here.


Christophera said:


> The fact that  the ex mayor took the WTC documents while silverstein "leaked" obsolete, altered scans of blueprints, *shows a conspiracy to misinform*.


----------



## Christophera

No, I misunderstood.  I thought you meant within the disclosure of treason.

AND, I say it is "shows" I did not claim it was.  Such a statement is reasonable.

It appears that you are lying to conceal felony and treason.  Not surprising, you do it all day.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No, I misunderstood.  I thought you meant within the disclosure of treason.
> 
> AND, I say it is "shows" I did not claim it was.  Such a statement is reasonable.
> 
> It appears that you are lying to conceal felony and treason.  Not surprising, you do it all day.


no, you LIED
like you always do


----------



## Christophera

No, I provided independently verified evidence, like this showing HOW the FEMA deception works.






You misinterpret the construction photos and my statement and the infiltrators of the US government, perpetrators of mass murder on 9-11 would approve.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No, I misunderstood.  I thought you meant within the disclosure of treason.
> 
> AND, I say it is "shows" I did not claim it was.  Such a statement is reasonable.
> 
> It appears that you are lying to conceal felony and treason.  Not surprising, you do it all day.



that is a very ridiculous claim. we can all see what you said and then you got caught lying about it.


----------



## Christophera

Your entire claim, which you very really do not present and cannot evidence when you try, is ridiculous.  It is only your false peer group in the psyops that makes it possible to pretend your position is real.

This is real.  It is concrete, and the engineer of record identifies as concrete.


You and your flase peer group have always failed to reasonably describe it as anything else.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your entire claim, which you very really do not present and cannot evidence when you try, is ridiculous.  It is only your false peer group in the psyops that makes it possible to pretend your position is real.
> 
> This is real.  It is concrete, and the engineer of record identifies as concrete.
> 
> 
> You and your flase peer group have always failed to reasonably describe it as anything else.


you and your delusions need serious professional help
seek it out


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The Chief justice of the US district court in Los Angeles refused the disclosure of treason, which is a violation of US code.
> 
> 
> 
> The certified mailing was not answered by the judge.  A US marshall called, somewhat apologetic, to determine (they said) what I wanted.
> 
> They directed us incorrectly to the civil clerk who stated that,


here is the post where dipshit announces that the judge rejected his piece of shit "filing"


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your entire claim, which you very really do not present and cannot evidence when you try, is ridiculous.  It is only your false peer group in the psyops that makes it possible to pretend your position is real.
> 
> This is real.  It is concrete, and the engineer of record identifies as concrete.
> 
> 
> You and your flase peer group have always failed to reasonably describe it as anything else.



my claim is that you just lied and got caught. anyone can just scroll up and see you lied.

the rest of your rambling tirade is bullshit and barely coherent.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> The Chief justice of the US district court in Los Angeles refused the disclosure of treason, which is a violation of US code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The certified mailing was not answered by the judge.  A US marshall called, somewhat apologetic, to determine (they said) what I wanted.
> 
> They directed us incorrectly to the civil clerk who stated that,
> 
> *Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.*​
> was criminal law and we would have to file with the criminal clerk.  Which we did.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382




I laughed and laughed.  Agent CriscoFEARa's use of the royal "we" when referring to himself, the lone imbecile, fruitcake nutbar, is fucking hysterical!

I TOLD you, you pathetic retarded child-support-evading, unmanly, filthy shit-head, that it would get ridiculed.  There are perfectly good reasons for that.  You effort was, from start to finish, complete, total unintelligible gibberish.

Your OP is akin to you proudly announcing that you filed a grilled cheese sandwich in a shoe box in the Thom McAn's store over at the local shopping plaza.  

WE are proud of you, CriscoFEARa.


----------



## slackjawed

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Chief justice of the US district court in Los Angeles refused the disclosure of treason, which is a violation of US code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The certified mailing was not answered by the judge.  A US marshall called, somewhat apologetic, to determine (they said) what I wanted.
> 
> They directed us incorrectly to the civil clerk who stated that,
> 
> *Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.*​
> was criminal law and we would have to file with the criminal clerk.  Which we did.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laughed and laughed.  Agent CriscoFEARa's use of the royal "we" when referring to himself, the lone imbecile, fruitcake nutbar, is fucking hysterical!
> 
> I TOLD you, you pathetic retarded child-support-evading, unmanly, filthy shit-head, that it would get ridiculed.  There are perfectly good reasons for that.  You effort was, from start to finish, complete, total unintelligible gibberish.
> 
> Your OP is akin to you proudly announcing that you filed a grilled cheese sandwich in a shoe box in the Thom McAn's store over at the local shopping plaza.
> 
> WE are proud of you, CriscoFEARa.
Click to expand...


This news makes my day. I will have a several laughs over it all day long. Tonight I will take my laptop to the bar and give everyone a good laugh at agent chrissy's expense.

A grilled cheese sandwhich in a thom mccann's box would have been more meaningful, and they probobly would have "lodged" that!

too fucking funny


You can't make this stuff up, nobody would believe it.


----------



## Fizz

did he actually name any names??

who exactly is he accusing of treason?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> did he actually name any names??
> 
> who exactly is he accusing of treason?


he'll likely include that judge in his next "filing"


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> did he actually name any names??
> 
> who exactly is he accusing of treason?
> 
> 
> 
> he'll likely include that judge in his next "filing"
Click to expand...


Perhaps we should put together the paperwork required to file one for the actions of christophera.


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> did he actually name any names??
> 
> who exactly is he accusing of treason?
> 
> 
> 
> he'll likely include that judge in his next "filing"
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps we should put together the paperwork required to file one for the actions of christophera.
Click to expand...

LOL
not worth the effort
besides, it is far too much fun making fun of his stupidity on here
he would be missed


----------



## Christophera

Like a streetgang the agents stakeout the thread with their bogus discourse trying to pretend they are real Americans trying to stand for something American.

F'nnnnnn revolting


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Like a streetgang the agents stakeout the thread with their bogus discourse trying to pretend they are real Americans trying to stand for something American.
> 
> F'nnnnnn revolting


yes, YOU are fucking revolting

pay your child support and stop abusing the courts


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Your entire claim, which you very really do not present and cannot evidence when you try, is ridiculous.  It is only your false peer group in the psyops that makes it possible to pretend your position is real.
> 
> This is real.  It is concrete, and the engineer of record identifies as concrete.
> 
> 
> You and your flase peer group have always failed to reasonably describe it as anything else.



What is a "flase peer group"? Is that a bunch of Invisicrete worshipers?

Just wondering.


----------



## Christophera

A false peer group is what you and the rest are and it is secret methods of mass murder that you worship.

If this is not true then show an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11 in the core area.

Until then, only concrete can be seen surrounding the core.

Then with the top blown off a littel lower.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> A false peer group is what you and the rest are and it is secret methods of mass murder that you worship.
> 
> If this is not true then show an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11 in the core area.
> 
> Until then, only concrete can be seen surrounding the core.
> 
> 
> 
> Then with the top blown off a littel lower.


given the fact you dont know what the fuck you are talking about, you remain a fucking moronic dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Panel 5 of the disclosure shows HOW the "FEMA deception" is done.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Panel 5 of the disclosure shows HOW the "FEMA deception" is done.


your filing was rejected


----------



## Fizz

there is no "secret method of mass murder".

muslim hijackers flew planes into buildings and they collapsed from the damage and the resulting fires.

its no secret.


----------



## Christophera

No, the judges rejected their duty or you are being investigated.  The disclosure has no reply, therefore no rejection.  I've updated the legal activities.

The original disclosure to judge via criminal court clerk.
9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

The ensuing struggle to gain compliance between U.S. Code and local court rules, FRCP, form of pleading etc.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> A false peer group is what you and the rest are and it is secret methods of mass murder that you worship.
> 
> If this is not true then show an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11 in the core area.
> 
> Until then, only concrete can be seen surrounding the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then with the top blown off a littel lower.



What exactly is a "littel"? Just wondering.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No, the judges rejected their duty or you are being investigated.  The disclosure has no reply, therefore no rejection.  I've updated the legal activities.
> 
> The original disclosure to judge via criminal court clerk.
> 
> 
> The ensuing struggle to gain compliance between U.S. Code and local court rules, FRCP, form of pleading etc.


more likely YOU are being investigated for mental incapacity


----------



## slackjawed

I don't know whether we can take agent chrissy's rejection as proof that his sanity is being investigated or not. In a perfect world, that would be the logical result.

I do hold the opinion that we can take the rejection of his filing as positive proof that in the opinion of the court agent chrissy's filing has NO MERIT. 

I would also assume that if he files too many of these garbage 'filings' with the court, he will be viewed as someone with NO STANDING. 

I think that is what they call people that file things simply to waste the court's time.
Legal issues and terminology are not where my skill set lies. That is the reason there are attorneys and paralegals. 

I am certain Liability can put it in the exact legal terms for us, the law is his forte' in some way. 

How about it Liability, how does the court view these things, and what terms do they use to describe them?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No, the judges rejected their duty or you are being investigated.  The disclosure has no reply, therefore no rejection.  I've updated the legal activities.
> 
> The original disclosure to judge via criminal court clerk.
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> The ensuing struggle to gain compliance between U.S. Code and local court rules, FRCP, form of pleading etc.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382



so who exactly did you accuse of treason? or are they just suppose to randomly investigate americans until they find somebody?


----------



## Liability

slackjawed said:


> I don't know whether we can take agent chrissy's rejection as proof that his sanity is being investigated or not. In a perfect world, that would be the logical result.
> 
> I do hold the opinion that we can take the rejection of his filing as positive proof that in the opinion of the court agent chrissy's filing has NO MERIT.
> 
> I would also assume that if he files too many of these garbage 'filings' with the court, he will be viewed as someone with NO STANDING.
> 
> I think that is what they call people that file things simply to waste the court's time.
> Legal issues and terminology are not where my skill set lies. That is the reason there are attorneys and paralegals.
> 
> I am certain Liability can put it in the exact legal terms for us, the law is his forte' in some way.
> 
> How about it Liability, how does the court view these things, and what terms do they use to describe them?



Agent CriscoFEARa is probably on the road to having his ability to file papers in Court restricted.  I doubt here will be any more stern a consequence than that, however.  The Courts generally do not hold a person's mental illness against them.  If a person with some legal right to do so expresses sufficient legal concern about CriscoFEARa's apparent mental illness, however, it is possible (in a State or local court) to file papers to have the sick person involuntarily committed.  The Court could then choose to hear evidence.  If the case goes that far and assuming that the person filing the application can show that agent CriscoFEARa has become a danger to himself (or others), then the Court could declare agent CriscoFEARa to be in need of institutionalization.

The process is cumbersome -- for good reason.  But there ARE some people who legitimately are so mentally ill that they do represent a threat to others or to themselves.  In such cases, society has taken the position that it is better to care for a person who can no longer responsibly care for himself or herself than it is to unduly worry about restrictions on the liberty interests of the mentally ill.   The latter is always a valid concern, though.  So the burden of proof has to be validly met.

We know that Agent CriscoFEARa has failed to provide for his children.  He seems to spend a great deal of time on the internet worrying about illusory conspiracies.  Time not spent on anything productive .  .  .  .  This could be a sign that he has lost his marginal ability to care for himself.  His filings COULD serve as evidence is such a proceeding, if one ever gets initiated.


----------



## Christophera

fiz,

Read the face page if you want to know who committed treason..






Read the text and look at the evidence if you want facts.

http://algoxy.com/psych/images2/cm10-00040face2-18-10.jpg


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fiz,
> 
> Read the face page if you want to know who committed treason..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the text and look at the evidence if you want facts.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images2/cm10-00040face2-18-10.jpg



so you think THE PEOPLE HERE are guiliani and silverstein?


----------



## Christophera

No, but obviously you think the perps think to assume such will help with concealing treason.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No, but obviously you think the perps think to assume such will help with concealing treason.



i have no idea what you just said. 

the "perps" are the 19 muslim hijackers.


----------



## Christophera

How can you know that when you cannot even show the design of the building from official sources besides this crappy, solitary diagram?


That is obviously wrong as determined by actual evidence from 9-11.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> How can you know that when you cannot even show the design of the building from official sources besides this crappy, solitary diagram?



and you can show the design of the building from official sources?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you know that when you cannot even show the design of the building from official sources besides this crappy, solitary diagram?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you can show the design of the building from official sources?
Click to expand...

he never has
why should we expect him to now?


----------



## slackjawed

I can't help but notice that almost all the debris flying away from the building is STEEL columns.
That either says something for the effectiveness of "invisicrete", or it says steel comprised most of the building.


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> I can't help but notice that almost all the debris flying away from the building is STEEL columns.
> That either says something for the effectiveness of "invisicrete", or it says steel comprised most of the building.


um, the wording on that image is a bit dishonest
they didnt fly "straight out"


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help but notice that almost all the debris flying away from the building is STEEL columns.
> That either says something for the effectiveness of "invisicrete", or it says steel comprised most of the building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um, the wording on that image is a bit dishonest
> they didnt fly "straight out"
Click to expand...


Well, i would expect nothing less since i snagged this pic from david ickes site with the captioning already there.

I offer the opinion that they flew out as straight as curvelight, or 911nutjob, or possibly even as straight as eots.


----------



## Liability

How does one know when Invisicrete is properly mixed?

If Invisicrete only becomes invisible after it's mixed and "poured" and after it sets and cures, is there a way of knowing whether a crack has formed in it?


----------



## Fizz

Liability said:


> How does one know when Invisicrete is properly mixed?
> 
> If Invisicrete only becomes invisible after it's mixed and "poured" and after it sets and cures, is there a way of knowing whether a crack has formed in it?



santa sends his his flying reindeer down to sniff out any cracks. kinda like a seeing eye dog for invisicrete.

those flying reindeer are amazing animals.....


----------



## Liability

Fizz said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does one know when Invisicrete is properly mixed?
> 
> If Invisicrete only becomes invisible after it's mixed and "poured" and after it sets and cures, is there a way of knowing whether a crack has formed in it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> santa sends his his flying reindeer down to sniff out any cracks. kinda like a seeing eye dog for invisicrete.
> 
> those flying reindeer are amazing animals.....
Click to expand...


That's what the perpetrators would want you to believe.

A youTube video that used to exist (but which mysteriously got "pulled") proves beyond all possible doubt that the reindeer are all Agents of the OCT.  Eieio!


----------



## Christophera

Since the opposite of what agents of treason state is most often true.  The supposed steel core columns or *invisisteel* have related technical aspects similar to the false discussion the agents are conducting in their psyops.

It could go like this.

*Are the diagonal braces shortened to allow elevator and hallway doors entance to hallways and floors of does the invisibility of invisisteel add to the temper and relative strength of steel box columns.*

Can you tell from this image showing the core area.






BTW, the fine vertical objects appear too small and resemble rebar instead of structural steel such as the spire which was not constructed of invisisteel






,which is shown to be outside, to the right, of what looks to be a massive wall.






The invisisteel is on the left in front of the smoke.


----------



## Fizz

not really invisible if we can clearly see the core columns in your pictures.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Since the opposite of what agents of treason state is most often true.


agent chris doing his work for Al Qaeda again


----------



## Christophera

fiz said:
			
		

> not really invisible if we can clearly see the core columns in your pictures.



The only resemblence I see is that there are 2 vertical objects.  The one on the right is established as the inner wall of the outer steel framework, the spire.

Left of it is an object far too thick to be columns.  Left of the object, what I know to be the core interior, is empty.






Just because a group psyops agents set up camp on the internet and call high noon midnight, does not mean that white becomes black.

Your peer group is obviously working on a shared agenda and program while completely lacking acceptable motives.


----------



## Christophera

fiz said:
			
		

> not really invisible if we can clearly see the core columns in your pictures.



The only resemblence I see is that there are 2 vertical objects.  The one on the right is established as the inner wall of the outer steel framework, the spire.

Left of it is an object far too thick to be columns.  Left of the object, what I know to be the core interior, is empty.


----------



## Christophera

I should have posted. 






The only resemblence I see is 2 vertical objects.

Your group of agents are obviously working a very contrived discussion that is precoordinated in your psyops.  The delphie technique only works when people do not suspect they are being hustled by a false grouping.  You have exposed yourself too much.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I should have posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only resemblence I see is 2 vertical objects.
> 
> Your group of agents are obviously working a very contrived discussion that is precoordinated in your psyops.  The delphie technique only works when people do not suspect they are being hustled by a false grouping.  You have exposed yourself too much.


yes, 2 vertical steel columns


----------



## slackjawed

Liability said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does one know when Invisicrete is properly mixed?
> 
> If Invisicrete only becomes invisible after it's mixed and "poured" and after it sets and cures, is there a way of knowing whether a crack has formed in it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> santa sends his his flying reindeer down to sniff out any cracks. kinda like a seeing eye dog for invisicrete.
> 
> those flying reindeer are amazing animals.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what the perpetrators would want you to believe.
> 
> A youTube video that used to exist (but which mysteriously got "pulled") proves beyond all possible doubt that the reindeer are all Agents of the OCT.  Eieio!
Click to expand...


I remember seeing a documentary on invisicrete some time ago, but it has mysterierously disappeared. I believe the documentary showed several people high up in the Bush administration working to develop the substance, as well as the quality control methods to be used in the production of it. Additionally, there are hundreds, if not thousands, of licensed professionals that have formed a non-profit group and are speaking out against the methods developed by Bush's secret team to repair any cracks that might develop.  It won't do any good, but at least they won't go down in history as supporting treason.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really invisible if we can clearly see the core columns in your pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only resemblence I see is that there are 2 vertical objects.  The one on the right is established as the inner wall of the outer steel framework, the spire.
> 
> Left of it is an object far too thick to be columns.  Left of the object, what I know to be the core interior, is empty.
Click to expand...


give us ONE FUCKING REASON why we should believe your interpretation of anything. 

there is no "outer steel framework". there are the perimeter columns that make up the outside wall of the towers and there are steel core columns. that's all there is.


----------



## Christophera

There is no reason why anyone should believe anything you state.

Particularly because the below photo shows the same exact box column that the spire is comprised of, just left of the massive concrete wall segment bellow.  To the right where the core area is there is nothing.  Empty.

The spire is one of the columns left of the concrete base wall but this one is on the opposite side of the building from the spire.  The interior box columns are the inner wall of the outer steel framework.  The perimeter walls stand to the left and in the background and in the photo in question that shows the spire, the perimeter walls have fallen..  Your efforts to misinterpret the image are obvious.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> There is no reason why anyone should believe anything you state.
> 
> Particularly because the below photo shows the same exact box column that the spire is comprised of, just left of the massive concrete wall segment bellow.  To the right where the core area is there is nothing.  Empty.
> 
> The spire is one of the columns left of the concrete base wall but this one is on the opposite side of the building from the spire.  The interior box columns are the inner wall of the outer steel framework.  The perimeter walls stand to the left and in the background and in the photo in question that shows the spire, the perimeter walls have fallen..  Your efforts to misinterpret the image are obvious.



Agent CriscoFEARa:

The insight seems to always elude you.  When you (as you so often do) post an image of the steel core structure showing not a speck of concrete and try to tell us that you aree somehow offering "proof" of a concrete core, you are establishing nothing other than the fact that you are a liar or retarded.

For, to put a point on it for you, moron, there ain't no concrete in the image you keep posting.

Agent CriscoFEARa looks at the following image and, like Pavlov's dog at the sound of the bell, starts to salivate  and happily cry out, "Concrete!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yet, as everyone else can clearly see, it's still steel.


----------



## Fizz

hey jackass. see where you claim the 12 foot concrete core is in this picture?





well we can see right through it in this picture!! YOUR CONCRETE CORE DOESNT EXIST!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> There is no reason why anyone should believe anything you state.
> 
> Particularly because the below photo shows the same exact box column that the spire is comprised of, just left of the massive concrete wall segment bellow.  To the right where the core area is there is nothing.  Empty.
> 
> The spire is one of the columns left of the concrete base wall but this one is on the opposite side of the building from the spire.  The interior box columns are the inner wall of the outer steel framework.  The perimeter walls stand to the left and in the background and in the photo in question that shows the spire, the perimeter walls have fallen..  Your efforts to misinterpret the image are obvious.


hey dipshit, where is this concrete in that photo?
i see steel and gypsum wall planks


btw, the width of those excavators you see in that photo are aprox. 12'
if you look at the one closest to your alledged 12' of concrete, you can see that space is not even CLOSE to being 12' accross
another FAIL by dipshit delusional christoFEARa


source for the width of excavator
http://www.hitachi-c-m.com/global/products/excavator/medium/zx400lch-3/dimension_1.html
(and that is using the LARGEST model of the type excavator they make)


----------



## Christophera

In service to the infiltrating perpetrators you pretend you have not resized the image by clicking on the yellow bar at top.

Once that is done it is quite clear that the annotated dimensioning of the concrete core wall at its base is very close to the width of the excavators counterweight which might be slightly less than 12 where the track width is over 12 with that size machine.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> In service to the infiltrating perpetrators you pretend you have not resized the image by clicking on the yellow bar at top.
> 
> Once that is done it is quite clear that the annotated dimensioning of the concrete core wall at its base is very close to the width of the excavators counterweight which might be slightly less than 12 where the track width is over 12 with that size machine.


not the one closest to it which would have the closest perspective
you remain a fucking imbecile

and besides, there is NO CONCRETE SHOWN IN THAT PHOTO


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> In service to the infiltrating perpetrators you pretend you have not resized the image by clicking on the yellow bar at top.
> 
> Once that is done it is quite clear that the annotated dimensioning of the concrete core wall at its base is very close to the width of the excavators counterweight which might be slightly less than 12 where the track width is over 12 with that size machine.



its not even close, jackass!!


----------



## Christophera

divot said:
			
		

> not the one closest to it which would have the closest perspective
> you remain a fucking imbecile





			
				divot said:
			
		

> not the one closest to it which would have the closest perspective
> you remain a fucking imbecile



You pretend I would use the other which would make a 30 foot wide core.  Have you changed you game to pretending you are an imbecile now?



			
				divot said:
			
		

> and besides, there is NO CONCRETE SHOWN IN THAT PHOTO



It has a 3x7 hallway running the length of the wall segment.  Read the annotation.  Enough of this pretending!







and besides, there is NO CONCRETE SHOWN IN THAT PHOTO


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> divot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the one closest to it which would have the closest perspective
> you remain a fucking imbecile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the one closest to it which would have the closest perspective
> you remain a fucking imbecile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You pretend I would use the other which would make a 30 foot wide core.  Have you changed you game to pretending you are an imbecile now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and besides, there is NO CONCRETE SHOWN IN THAT PHOTO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has a 3x7 hallway running the length of the wall segment.  Read the annotation.  Enough of this pretending!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and besides, there is NO CONCRETE SHOWN IN THAT PHOTO
Click to expand...

dipshit, you post images that show STEEL CORE
yet you claim concrete
you are the fucking imbecile


----------



## Christophera

The images do not show ANYTHING in the core.  Only steel surrounding the core, just like the steel in this image is on the right.  What is on the left is too thick and has the appearance of fractured concrete on the edge facing the camera.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The images do not show ANYTHING in the core.  Only steel surrounding the core, just like the steel in this image is on the right.  What is on the left is too thick and has the appearance of fractured concrete on the edge facing the camera.


that image shows STEEL CORE COLUMNS
dipshit


----------



## Christophera

You can pretend you believe that all you want, but no one will believe it with you, .  .  . except your fellow agents in your false society of deception.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You can pretend you believe that all you want, but no one will believe it with you, .  .  . except your fellow agents in your false society of deception.


uh, no, its YOU that no one believes, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

They don't have to believe me, they can believe the buildings engineer of record.
By Katherine Stroup Newsweek Web Exclusive.
_Sept. 13 - Leslie Robertson, one of two engineers who designed the World Trade Center[/img]




*    &#8220;It was just terrible to watch, painful and horrible.&#8221;  
    Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*

They can believe Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992..

They can use common sense with EVIDENCE, and KNOW there was a concrete core.




_


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> There is no reason why anyone should believe anything you state.
> 
> Particularly because the below photo shows the same exact box column that the spire is comprised of, just left of the massive concrete wall segment bellow.  To the right where the core area is there is nothing.  Empty.
> 
> The spire is one of the columns left of the concrete base wall but this one is on the opposite side of the building from the spire.  The interior box columns are the inner wall of the outer steel framework.  The perimeter walls stand to the left and in the background and in the photo in question that shows the spire, the perimeter walls have fallen..  Your efforts to misinterpret the image are obvious.



It's just too bad for Chrissy-poo that the only concrete I see is in the buildings around the WTC site, and not in the rubble of the towers.

Hey Chrissy, why is there no concrete in the mixed load of scrap in the bed of the dump truck they are loading? It's not like they made an effort to sort the dump loads, they just wanted to get the debris off site. Surely if there were thousands of tons of concrete in the core (as only you claim) then there would have to be some visible on the truck.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> They don't have to believe me, they can believe the buildings engineer of record.
> By Katherine Stroup Newsweek Web Exclusive.
> _Sept. 13 - Leslie Robertson, one of two engineers who designed the World Trade Center[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *    It was just terrible to watch, painful and horrible.
> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*
> 
> They can believe Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992..
> 
> They can use common sense with EVIDENCE, and KNOW there was a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


_

common sense (something which you are severely lacking, by the way) says that you are lying and claiming robertson said something that was actually said by a reporter.

find any pictures of a concrete core yet?
find any documentation to your claim of "elevator guide rail support" that you pulled out of your ass?
find any documentation to support your claim that the cores were radically different?
find any pictures of the concrete core getting constructed?
find any building plans for a concrete core?





























































[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU]YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62]YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.[/ame]


"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME













_


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> They don't have to believe me, they can believe the buildings engineer of record.
> By Katherine Stroup Newsweek Web Exclusive.
> _Sept. 13 - Leslie Robertson, one of two engineers who designed the World Trade Center[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *    It was just terrible to watch, painful and horrible.
> *_


_
that is all you have actually quoted
the rest is a stupid reporters words_


----------



## Christophera

In service to the infiltrators of the US government, usurpers of the Constitution, perpetrators of mass murder, you attempt to conceal felony and futher the acts of treason.

Many people know deep inside that this is happening.   If they read your words, they would have knowledge it is happening.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> In service to the infiltrators of the US government, usurpers of the Constitution, perpetrators of mass murder, you attempt to conceal felony and futher the acts of treason.
> 
> Many people know deep inside that this is happening.   If they read your words, they would have knowledge it is happening.


most people see you for the dipshit you are

thank God


----------



## Christophera

Since you fail to recognize the violation of law relating to the deprivation of public records for public buildings, your act is revolting.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Since you fail to recognize the violation of law relating to the deprivation of public records for public buildings, your act is revolting.


i recognize violations of the law, like YOU not paying your child support
pay your support, dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> In service to the infiltrators of the US government, usurpers of the Constitution, perpetrators of mass murder, you attempt to conceal felony and futher the acts of treason.
> 
> Many people know deep inside that this is happening.   If they read your words, they would have knowledge it is happening.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Since you fail to recognize the violation of law relating to the deprivation of public records for public buildings, your act is revolting.



there was no violation of the law.

please tell me what law was broken.

all the documents were microfimed by a private archiving company and returned to the city. you can go look at them any time you like. once again you simply fabricate another fairy tale and say the building plans were among these documents. they werent.


----------



## Christophera

fiz said:
			
		

> please tell me what law was broken.



_Freedom of Information Law
PUBLIC OFFICERS LAW, ARTICLE 6

SECTIONS 84-90
FREEDOM OF INFORMATION LAW

Section 84. Legislative declaration.
85. Short title.
86. Definitions.
87. Access to agency records.
88. Access to state legislative records.
89. General provisions relating to access to records; certain cases.
90. Severability.

§84. Legislative declaration. The legislature hereby finds that a free society is maintained when government is responsive and responsible to the public, and when the public is aware of governmental actions. The more open a government is with its citizenry, the greater the understanding and participation of the public in government.

As state and local government services increase and public problems become more sophisticated and complex and therefore harder to solve, and with the resultant increase in revenues and expenditures, it is incumbent upon the state and its localities to extend public accountability wherever and whenever feasible.

The people's right to know the process of governmental decision-making and to review the documents and statistics leading to determinations is basic to our society. Access to such information should not be thwarted by shrouding it with the cloak of secrecy or confidentiality. The legislature therefore declares that government is the public's business and that the public, individually and collectively and represented by a free press, should have access to the records of government in accordance with the provisions of this article.

§85. Short title. This article shall be known and may be cited as the "Freedom of Information Law."

§86. Definitions. As used in this article, unless the context requires otherwise.

1. "Judiciary" means the courts of the state, including any municipal or district court, whether or not of record.
2. "State legislature" means the legislature of the state of New York, including any committee, subcommittee, joint committee, select committee, or commission thereof.
3. "Agency" means any state or municipal department, board, bureau, division, commission, committee, public authority, public corporation, council, office or other governmental entity performing a governmental or proprietary function for the state or any one or more municipalities thereof, except the judiciary or the state legislature.
4. "Record" means any information kept, held, filed, produced or reproduced by, with or for an agency or the state legislature, in any physical form whatsoever including, but not limited to, reports, statements, examinations, memoranda, opinions, folders, files, books, manuals, pamphlets, forms, papers, designs, drawings, maps, photos, letters, microfilms, computer tapes or discs, rules, regulations or codes.
5. "Critical infrastructure" means systems, assets, places or things, whether physical or virtual, so vital to the state that the disruption, incapacitation or destruction of such systems, assets, places or things could jeopardize the health, safety, welfare or security of the state, its residents or its economy.

§87. Access to agency records.
1. (a) Within sixty days after the effective date of this article, the governing body of each public corporation shall promulgate uniform rules and regulations for all agencies in such public corporation pursuant to such general rules and regulations as may be promulgated by the committee on open government in conformity with the provisions of this article, pertaining to the administration of this article.
(b) Each agency shall promulgate rules and regulations, in conformity with this article and applicable rules and regulations promulgated pursuant to the provisions of paragraph (a) of this subdivision, and pursuant to such general rules and regulations as may be promulgated by the committee on open government in conformity with the provisions of this article, pertaining to the availability of records and procedures to be followed, including, but not limited to:
i. the times and places such records are available;
ii. the persons from whom such records may be obtained; and
iii. the fees for copies of records which shall not exceed twenty-five cents per photocopy not in excess of nine inches by fourteen inches, or the actual cost of reproducing any other record in accordance with the provisions of paragraph (c) of this subdivision, except when a different fee is otherwise prescribed by statute.

c. In determining the actual cost of reproducing a record, an agency may include only:

i. an amount equal to the hourly salary attributed to the lowest paid agency employee who has the necessary skill required to prepare a copy of the requested record;

ii. the actual cost of the storage devices or media provided to the person making the request in complying with such request;

iii. the actual cost to the agency of engaging an outside professional service to prepare a copy of a record, but only when an agency`s information technology equipment is inadequate to prepare a copy, if such service is used to prepare the copy; and

iv. preparing a copy shall not include search time or administrative costs, and no fee shall be charged unless at least two hours of agency employee time is needed to prepare a copy of the record requested. A person requesting a record shall be informed of the estimated cost of preparing a copy of the record if more than two hours of an agency employee`s time is needed, or if an outside professional service would be retained to prepare a copy of the record.

2. Each agency shall, in accordance with its published rules, make available for public inspection and copying all records, except that such agency may deny access to records or portions thereof that:

(a) are specifically exempted from disclosure by state or federal statute;
(b) if disclosed would constitute an unwarranted invasion of personal privacy under the provisions of subdivision two of section eighty-nine of this article;
(c) if disclosed would impair present or imminent contract awards or collective bargaining negotiations;
(d) are trade secrets or are submitted to an agency by a commercial enterprise or derived from information obtained from a commercial enterprise and which if disclosed would cause substantial injury to the competitive position of the subject enterprise;
(e) are compiled for law enforcement purposes and which, if disclosed, would:

i. interfere with law enforcement investigations or judicial proceedings;
ii. deprive a person of a right to a fair trial or impartial adjudication;
iii. identify a confidential source or disclose confidential information relating to a criminal investigation; or
iv. reveal criminal investigative techniques or procedures, except routine techniques and procedures;

(f) if disclosed could endanger the life or safety of any person;
(g) are inter-agency or intra-agency materials which are not:

i. statistical or factual tabulations or data;
ii. instructions to staff that affect the public;
iii. final agency policy or determinations; or
iv. external audits, including but not limited to audits performed by the comptroller and the federal government; or

(h) are examination questions or answers which are requested prior to the final administration of such questions;
(i) if disclosed, would jeopardize an agency&#8217;s capacity to guarantee the security of its information technology assets, such assets encompassing both electronic information systems and infrastructures; or
(j) are photographs, microphotographs, videotape or other recorded images prepared under authority of section eleven hundred eleven-a of the vehicle and traffic law.
(k) are photographs, microphotographs, videotape or other recorded images prepared under authority of section eleven hundred eleven-b of the vehicle and traffic law.

3. Each agency shall maintain:
(a) a record of the final vote of each member in every agency proceeding in which the member votes;
(b) a record setting forth the name, public office address, title and salary of every officer or employee of the agency; and
(c) a reasonably detailed current list by subject matter, of all records in the possession of the agency, whether or not available under this article. Each agency shall update its subject matter list annually,  and  the date of the most recent update shall be conspicuously indicated on the list. Each state agency as defined in subdivision four  of this section  that maintains a website shall post its current list on its website and such posting shall be linked to the website of the committee on open government. Any such agency that does not maintain a  website shall arrange to have its list posted on the website of the committee on open government.

4. (a) Each state agency which maintains records containing trade secrets, to which access may be denied pursuant to paragraph (d) of subdivision two of this section, shall promulgate regulations in conformity with the provisions of subdivision five of section eighty-nine of this article pertaining to such records, including, but not limited to the following:

(1) the manner of identifying the records or parts;
(2) the manner of identifying persons within the agency to whose custody the records or parts will be charged and for whose inspection and study the records will be made available;
(3) the manner of safeguarding against any unauthorized access to the records.

(b) As used in this subdivision the term "agency" or "state agency" means only a state department, board, bureau, division, council or office and any public corporation the majority of whose members are appointed by the governor.

(c) Each state agency that maintains a website shall post information related to this article and article six-A of this chapter on its website. Such information shall include, at a minimum, contact information for the persons from whom records of the agency may be obtained, the times and places such records are available for inspection and copying, and information on how to request records in person, by mail, and, if the agency accepts requests for records electronically, by e-mail. This posting shall be linked to the website of the committee on open government.

5.(a) An agency shall provide records on the medium requested by a person, if the agency can reasonably make such copy or have such copy made by engaging an outside professional service. Records provided in a computer format shall not be encrypted.

(b) No agency shall enter into or renew a contract for the creation or maintenance of records if such contract impairs the right of the public to inspect or copy the agency`s records.

§88. Access to state legislative records. 1. The temporary president of the senate and the speaker of the assembly shall promulgate rules and regulations for their respective houses in conformity with the provisions of this article, pertaining to the availability, location and nature of records, including, but not limited to:

(a) the times and places such records are available;
(b) the persons from whom such records may be obtained;
(c) the fees for copies of such records, which shall not exceed twenty-five cents per photocopy not in excess of nine inches by fourteen inches, or the actual cost of reproducing any other record, except when a different fee is otherwise prescribed by law.

2. The state legislature shall, in accordance with its published rules, make available for public inspection and copying:

(a) bills and amendments thereto, fiscal notes, introducers' bill memoranda, resolutions and amendments thereto, and index records;
(b) messages received from the governor or the other house of the legislature, and home rule messages;
(c) legislative notification of the proposed adoption of rules by an agency;
(d) transcripts or minutes, if prepared, and journal records of public sessions including meetings of committees and subcommittees and public hearings, with the records of attendance of members thereat and records of any votes taken;
(e) internal or external audits and statistical or factual tabulations of, or with respect to, material otherwise available for public inspection and copying pursuant to this section or any other applicable provision of law;
(f) administrative staff manuals and instructions to staff that affect members of the public;
(g) final reports and formal opinions submitted to the legislature;
(h) final reports or recommendations and minority or dissenting reports and opinions of members of committees, subcommittees, or commissions of the legislature;
(i) any other files, records, papers or documents required by law to be made available for public inspection and copying.

3. Each house shall maintain and make available for public inspection and copying:

(a) a record of votes of each member in every session and every committee and subcommittee meeting in which the member votes;
(b) a record setting forth the name, public office address, title, and salary of every officer or employee; and
(c) a current list, reasonably detailed, by subject matter of any records required to be made available for public inspection and copying pursuant to this section.

§89. General provisions relating to access to records; certain cases. The provisions of this section apply to access to all records, except as hereinafter specified:

1. (a) The committee on open government is continued and shall consist of the lieutenant governor or the delegate of such officer, the secretary of state or the delegate of such officer, whose office shall act as secretariat for the committee, the commissioner of the office of general services or the delegate of such officer, the director of the budget or the delegate of such officer, and seven other persons, none of whom shall hold any other state or local public office except the representative of local governments as set forth herein, to be appointed as follows: five by the governor, at least two of whom are or have been representatives of the news media, one of whom shall be a representative of local government who, at the time of appointment, is serving as a duly elected officer of a local government, one by the temporary president of the senate, and one by the speaker of the assembly. The persons appointed by the temporary president of the senate and the speaker of the assembly shall be appointed to serve, respectively, until the expiration of the terms of office of the temporary president and the speaker to which the temporary president and speaker were elected. The four persons presently serving by appointment of the government for fixed terms shall continue to serve until the expiration of their respective terms. Thereafter, their respective successors shall be appointed for terms of four years. The member representing local government shall be appointed for a term of four years, so long as such member shall remain a duly elected officer of a local government. The committee shall hold no less than two meetings annually, but may meet at any time. The members of the committee shall be entitled to reimbursement for actual expenses incurred in the discharge of their duties.

(b) The committee shall:

i. furnish to any agency advisory guidelines, opinions or other appropriate information regarding this article;
ii. furnish to any person advisory opinions or other appropriate information regarding this article;
iii. promulgate rules and regulations with respect to the implementation of subdivision one and paragraph (c) of subdivision three of section eighty-seven of this article;
iv. request from any agency such assistance, services and information as will enable the committee to effectively carry out its powers and duties; and
v. develop a form, which shall be made available on the internet, that may be used by the public to request a record; and
vi. report on its activities and findings regarding articles six and seven of this chapter, including recommendations for changes in the law, to the governor and the legislature annually, on or before December fifteenth.

2. (a) The committee on open government may promulgate guidelines regarding deletion of identifying details or withholding of records otherwise available under this article to prevent unwarranted invasions of personal privacy. In the absence of such guidelines, an agency may delete identifying details when it makes records available.
(b) An unwarranted invasion of personal privacy includes, but shall not be limited to:

i. disclosure of employment, medical or credit histories or personal references of applicants for employment;
ii. disclosure of items involving the medical or personal records of a client or patient in a medical facility;
iii. sale or release of lists of names and addresses if such lists would be used for solicitation or fund-raising purposes;
iv. disclosure of information of a personal nature when disclosure would result in economic or personal hardship to the subject party and such information is not relevant to the work of the agency requesting or maintaining it;
v. disclosure of information of a personal nature reported in confidence to an agency and not relevant to the ordinary work of such agency; or
vi. information of a personal nature contained in a workers' compensation record, except as provided by section one hundred ten-a of the workers' compensation law.
(c) Unless otherwise provided by this article, disclosure shall not be construed to constitute an unwarranted invasion of personal privacy pursuant to paragraphs (a) and (b) of this subdivision:

i. when identifying details are deleted;
ii. when the person to whom a record pertains consents in writing to disclosure;
iii. when upon presenting reasonable proof of identity' a person seeks access to records pertaining to him or her; or
iv. when a record or group of records relates to the right, title or interest in real property, or relates to the inventory, status or characteristics of real property, in which case disclosure and providing copies of such record or group of records shall not be deemed an unwarranted invasion of personal privacy.

2-a. Nothing in this article shall permit disclosure which constitutes an unwarranted invasion of personal privacy as defined in subdivision two of this section if such disclosure is prohibited under section ninety-six of this chapter.

3. (a) Each entity subject to the provisions of this article, within five business days of the receipt of a written request for a record reasonably described, shall make such record available to the person requesting it, deny such request in writing or furnish a written acknowledgment of the receipt of such request and a statement of the approximate date, which shall be reasonable under the circumstances of the request, when such request will be granted or denied, including, where appropriate, a statement that access to the record will be determined in accordance with subdivision five of this section. An agency shall not deny a request on the basis that the request is voluminous or that locating or reviewing the requested records or providing the requested copies is burdensome because the agency lacks sufficient staffing or on any other basis if the agency may engage an outside professional service to provide copying, programming or other services required to provide the copy, the costs of which the agency may recover pursuant to paragraph (c) of subdivision one of section eighty-seven of this article. An agency may require a person requesting lists of names and addresses to provide a written certification that such person will not use such lists of names and addresses for solicitation or fund-raising purposes and will not sell, give or otherwise make available such lists of names and addresses to any other person for the purpose of allowing that person to use such lists of names and addresses for solicitation or fund-raising purposes. If an agency determines to grant a request in whole or in part, and if circumstances prevent disclosure to the person requesting the record or records within twenty business days from the date of the acknowledgement of the receipt of the request, the agency shall state, in writing, both the reason for the inability to grant the request within twenty business days and a date certain within a reasonable period, depending on the circumstances, when the request will be granted in whole or in part. Upon payment of, or offer to pay, the fee prescribed therefor, the entity shall provide a copy of such record and certify to the correctness of such copy if so requested, or as the case may be, shall certify that it does not have possession of such record or that such record cannot be found after diligent search. Nothing in this article shall be construed to require any entity to prepare any record not possessed or maintained by such entity except the records specified in subdivision three of section eighty-seven and subdivision three of section eighty-eight of this article. When an agency has the ability to retrieve or extract a record or data maintained in a computer storage system with reasonable effort, it shall be required to do so. When doing so requires less employee time than engaging in manual retrieval or redactions from non-electronic records, the agency shall be required to retrieve or extract such record or data electronically. Any programming necessary to retrieve a record maintained in a computer storage system and to transfer that record to the medium requested by a person or to allow the transferred record to be read or printed shall not be deemed to be the preparation or creation of a new record.

(b) All entities shall, provided such entity has reasonable means available, accept requests for records submitted in the form of electronic mail and shall respond to such requests by electronic mail, using forms, to the extent practicable, consistent with the form or forms developed by the committee on open government pursuant to subdivision one of this section and provided that the written requests do not seek a response in some other form.

4. (a) Except as provided in subdivision five of this section, any person denied access to a record may within thirty days appeal in writing such denial to the head, chief executive or governing body of the entity, or the person therefor designated by such head, chief executive, or governing body, who shall within ten business days of the receipt of such appeal fully explain in writing to the person requesting the record the reasons for further denial, or provide access to the record sought. In addition, each agency shall immediately forward to the committee on open government a copy of such appeal when received by the agency and the ensuing determination thereon. Failure by an agency to conform to the provisions of subdivision three of this section shall constitute a denial.

(b) Except as provided in subdivision five of this section, a person denied access to a record in an appeal determination under the provisions of paragraph (a) of this subdivision may bring a proceeding for review of such denial pursuant to article seventy-eight of the civil practice law and rules. In the event that access to any record is denied pursuant to the provisions of subdivision two of section eighty-seven of this article, the agency involved shall have the burden of proving that such record falls within the provisions of such subdivision two. Failure by an agency to conform to the provisions of paragraph (a) of this subdivision shall constitute a denial.

(c) The court in such a proceeding may assess, against such agency involved, reasonable attorney's fees and other litigation costs reasonably incurred by such person in any case under the provisions of this section in which such person has substantially prevailed, when:

i. the agency had no reasonable basis for denying access; or
ii. the agency failed to respond to a request or appeal within the statutory time.

5. (a) (1) A person acting pursuant to law or regulation who, subsequent to the effective date of this subdivision, submits any information to any state agency may, at the time of submission, request that the agency except such information from disclosure under paragraph (d) of subdivision two of section eighty-seven of this article. Where the request itself contains information which if disclosed would defeat the purpose for which the exception is sought, such information shall also be excepted from disclosure.

(1-a) A person or entity who submits or otherwise makes available any records to any agency, may, at any time, identify those records or portions thereof that may contain critical infrastructure information, and request that the agency that maintains such records except such information from disclosure under subdivision two of section eighty-seven of this article. Where the request itself contains information which if disclosed would defeat the purpose for which the exception is sought, such information shall also be excepted from disclosure.
(2) The request for an exception shall be in writing and state the reasons why the information should be excepted from disclosure.
(3) Information submitted as provided in subparagraphs one and one-a of this paragraph shall be excepted from disclosure and be maintained apart by the agency from all other records until fifteen days after the entitlement to such exception has been finally determined or such further time as ordered by a court of competent jurisdiction.

(b) On the initiative of the agency at any time, or upon the request of any person for a record excepted from disclosure pursuant to this subdivision, the agency shall:

(1) inform the person who requested the exception of the agency's intention to determine whether such exception should be granted or continued;
(2) permit the person who requested the exception, within ten business days of receipt of notification from the agency, to submit a written statement of the necessity for the granting or continuation of such exception;
(3) within seven business days of receipt of such written statement, or within seven business days of the expiration of the period prescribed for submission of such statement, issue a written determination granting, continuing or terminating such exception and stating the reasons therefor; copies of such determination shall be served upon the person, if any, requesting the record, the person who requested the exception, and the committee on open government.

(c) A denial of an exception from disclosure under paragraph (b) of this subdivision may be appealed by the person submitting the information and a denial of access to the record may be appealed by the person requesting the record in accordance with this subdivision.

(1) Within seven business days of receipt of written notice denying the request, the person may file a written appeal from the determination of the agency with the head of the agency, the chief executive officer or governing body or their designated representatives.
(2) The appeal shall be determined within ten business days of the receipt of the appeal. Written notice of the determination shall be served upon the person, if any, requesting the record, the person who requested the exception and the committee on public access to records. The notice shall contain a statement of the reasons for the determination.

(d) A proceeding to review an adverse determination pursuant to paragraph (c) of this subdivision may be commenced pursuant to article seventy-eight of the civil practice law and rules. Such proceeding, when brought by a person seeking an exception from disclosure pursuant to this subdivision, must be commenced within fifteen days of the service of the written notice containing the adverse determination provided for in subparagraph two of paragraph (c) of this subdivision.
(e) The person requesting an exception from disclosure pursuant to this subdivision shall in all proceedings have the burden of proving entitlement to the exception.
(f) Where the agency denies access to a record pursuant to paragraph (d) of subdivision two of section eighty-seven of this article, the agency shall have the burden of proving that the record falls within the provisions of such exception.
(g) Nothing in this subdivision shall be construed to deny any person access, pursuant to the remaining provisions of this article, to any record or part excepted from disclosure upon the express written consent of the person who had requested the exception.
(h) As used in this subdivision the term "agency" or "state agency" means only a state department, board, bureau, division, council or office and any public corporation the majority of whose members are appointed by the governor.

6. Nothing in this article shall be construed to limit or abridge any otherwise available right of access at law or in equity of any party to records.

7. Nothing in this article shall require the disclosure of the home address of an officer or employee, former officer or employee, or of a retiree of a public employees' retirement system; nor shall anything in this article require the disclosure of the name or home address of a beneficiary of a public employees' retirement system or of an applicant for appointment to public employment; provided however, that nothing in this subdivision shall limit or abridge the right of an employee organization, certified or recognized for any collective negotiating unit of an employer pursuant to article fourteen of the civil service law, to obtain the name or home address of any officer, employee or retiree of such employer, if such name or home address is otherwise available under this article.

8. Any person who, with intent to prevent public inspection of a record pursuant to this article, willfully conceals or destroys any such record shall be guilty of a violation.

9. When records maintained electronically include items of information that would be available under this article, as well as items of information that may be withheld, an agency in designing its information retrieval methods, whenever practicable and reasonable, shall do so in a manner that permits the segregation and retrieval of available items in order to provide maximum public access.

§90. Severability. If any provision of this article or the application thereof to any person or circumstances is adjudged invalid by a court of competent jurisdiction, such judgment shall not affect or impair the validity of the other provisions of the article or the application thereof to other persons and circumstances.

For further information, contact: Committee on Open Government, NYS Department of State, One Commerce Plaza, 99 Washington Avenue, Suite 650, Albany, NY 12231_


----------



## Christophera

The specific law is identified in the link you never read, just as the perpetrators told  you not to.

_NYCLU's letter to Robert Freeman, Executive Director, New York State Department of State, Committee on Open Government

    Re: Advisory Opinion concerning a Contract between the City of New York and the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc.

Dear Mr. Freeman:

Pursuant to section 89(1)(b)(ii) of the New York Public Officers Law, we seek an advisory opinion from the Committee on Open Government on the following issues.

We request the Committee to review the attached contract, dated December 24, 2001, between the City of New York and the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc. (the &#8220;Contract&#8221. Pursuant to the terms of the Contract, all of the records of the Giuliani mayoralty were transferred out of the direct custody and control of the New York City Department of Records and Information Services and the Municipal Archives (&#8220;DORIS&#8221 to a private warehouse facility storage space controlled by the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc.

We request that you issue an advisory opinion as to whether the procedural and substantive provisions set forth in the Contract violate New York State&#8217;s Freedom of Information Law.

In addition to the more obvious provisions of the Contract, such as that set forth in Article I(M), which purports to authorize Mr. Giuliani to claim unilaterally a &#8220;personal interest or right&#8221; in a document and to thereby withhold disclosure of the document, we also request that you consider whether the actions of DORIS in transmitting the records of the Giuliani mayoralty to custody of the Giuliani Center without the compilation of a more detailed list than that appended to the Contract as Attachment A constitutes a violation of section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law.

The facts, as we understand them, surrounding the execution of the Contract and the subsequent transfer of the records of the Giuliani mayoralty are as follows. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to comprise some 2000 boxes and include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#8217;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract. In addition, the records include those of his chief of staff and every deputy mayor, together with their chiefs of staff._


----------



## DiveCon

more BULLSHIT posted by dipshit christoFEARa


----------



## Liability

CriscoFEARa has *no* proof [not a shred, not a speck, zero, zip, zilch, squat, nada, none] that there was _any_ violation of the Freedom of Information Law.

Saying it and it being true are two very different things.

And when CriscoFEARa is the one saying it, it is presumptively false.


----------



## Fizz

Liability said:


> CriscoFEARa has *no* proof [not a shred, not a speck, zero, zip, zilch, squat, nada, none] that there was _any_ violation of the Freedom of Information Law.
> 
> Saying it and it being true are two very different things.
> 
> And when CriscoFEARa is the one saying it, it is presumptively false.



the information is all available. the law wasnt broken. if he doesnt believe me he can just go to new york and have a look.


----------



## Christophera

If that is the case, then simple reading skills are lacking because the NYCLU gives the exact section of the FOIL violated.

_n addition to the more obvious provisions of the Contract, such as that set forth in Article I(M), which purports to authorize Mr. Giuliani to claim unilaterally a &#8220;personal interest or right&#8221; in a document and to thereby withhold disclosure of the document, we also request that you consider whether the actions of DORIS in transmitting the records of the Giuliani mayoralty to custody of the Giuliani Center without the compilation of a more detailed list than that appended to the Contract as Attachment A constitutes a violation of *section 87(3)(c)* of the Public Officer Law._

So now with the spam you agents have posted you'll have to go back a page to refence the code I posted.  The perps wouldn't want you to notice the violation of law no matter how many people died so chances are that will be more than you can handle.


----------



## slackjawed

Liability said:


> CriscoFEARa has *no* proof [not a shred, not a speck, zero, zip, zilch, squat, nada, none] that there was _any_ violation of the Freedom of Information Law.
> 
> Saying it and it being true are two very different things.
> 
> And when CriscoFEARa is the one saying it, it is presumptively false.



I too would consider it to proof of a falsehood if agent chrissy says it.

If he told me that the sun was shining in Phoenix on the 4th of July at noon, I would check first before accepting it.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If that is the case, then simple reading skills are lacking because the NYCLU gives the exact section of the FOIL violated.
> 
> _n addition to the more obvious provisions of the Contract, such as that set forth in Article I(M), which purports to authorize Mr. Giuliani to claim unilaterally a personal interest or right in a document and to thereby withhold disclosure of the document, we also request that you consider whether the actions of DORIS in transmitting the records of the Giuliani mayoralty to custody of the Giuliani Center without the compilation of a more detailed list than that appended to the Contract as Attachment A constitutes a violation of *section 87(3)(c)* of the Public Officer Law._
> 
> So now with the spam you agents have posted you'll have to go back a page to refence the code I posted.  The perps wouldn't want you to notice the violation of law no matter how many people died so chances are that will be more than you can handle.



so when did the NYCLU actually file a case??


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> CriscoFEARa has *no* proof [not a shred, not a speck, zero, zip, zilch, squat, nada, none] that there was _any_ violation of the Freedom of Information Law.
> 
> Saying it and it being true are two very different things.
> 
> And when CriscoFEARa is the one saying it, it is presumptively false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too would consider it to proof of a falsehood if agent chrissy says it.
> 
> If he told me that the sun was shining in Phoenix on the 4th of July at noon, I would check first before accepting it.
Click to expand...

if christoFEARa said the sky was blue I'd have to go out and confirm it for myself
that's how little i would trust his judgment in relaying information


----------



## Christophera

fiz said:
			
		

> so when did the NYCLU actually file a case??



I thought they did.  Why does it matter?  Don't you know when a law has been violated?  The letter challenges the letters target to consider that a law has been violated, when it is obvious it has been.

This is a very normal letter of its type.

The perps simply can't have agents recognizing governmental failure to follow law, so we understand you and your spiritual disability.  We understand also that such is what it takes to supoort secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so when did the NYCLU actually file a case??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they did.  Why does it matter?  Don't you know when a law has been violated?  The letter challenges the letters target to consider that a law has been violated, when it is obvious it has been.
> 
> This is a very normal letter of its type.
> 
> The perps simply can't have agents recognizing governmental failure to follow law, so we understand you and your spiritual disability.  We understand also that such is what it takes to supoort secret methods of mass murder.
Click to expand...


you are claiming laws were violated and the courts protected it and YOU DONT EVEN KNOW IF IT MADE IT TO THE COURTS?!!! 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!

once again, you have been caught lying and making shit up AGAIN!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so when did the NYCLU actually file a case??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they did.  Why does it matter?  Don't you know when a law has been violated?  The letter challenges the letters target to consider that a law has been violated, when it is obvious it has been.
> 
> This is a very normal letter of its type.
> 
> The perps simply can't have agents recognizing governmental failure to follow law, so we understand you and your spiritual disability.  We understand also that such is what it takes to supoort secret methods of mass murder.
Click to expand...

yet the NYCLU no longer has that on their site
wonder why?
because they aren't dipshits like you
once the issue was resolved they dropped it
pay your child support and stop spreading lies on the internet


----------



## Christophera

After a few years most sites purge older stories.  It is about a violation of law that deprives Americans of the plans for the Twin towers and of a competent analysis of why 2 towers that stood for 33 years went to the ground almost identically in 20 seconds.

I know the perps would like that story to go away so your activity just shows how well aligned you are with them.

The Twins had a concrete core and it looks exactly as it should on 9-11.







Not the columns shown in this crappy diagram which happens to be the ONLY depiction of the core in existence from official sources.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> After a few years most sites purge older stories.



BULLSHIT!!!! 

you are making up things up as you go along again!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> After a few years most sites purge older stories.  It is about a violation of law that deprives Americans of the plans for the Twin towers and of a competent analysis of why 2 towers that stood for 33 years went to the ground almost identically in 20 seconds.
> 
> I know the perps would like that story to go away so your activity just shows how well aligned you are with them.
> 
> The Twins had a concrete core and it looks exactly as it should on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the columns shown in this crappy diagram which happens to be the ONLY depiction of the core in existence from official sources.


clearly you know very little about what goes on at a LEGAL group
if it was still an issues they would STILL have it on site
and they would have more updated ones in the battle
since they DON'T, it is no longer an issue for them


----------



## Christophera

Perhaps not, but they don't say.  It is an issue for me nd any other American who cares to preserve the constitution and the laws made under it.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Perhaps not, but they don't say.  It is an issue for me nd any other American who cares to preserve the constitution and the laws made under it.



what is an issue? your fantasies? your hoax? your delusions? your fairy tales?

what exactly is an issue?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Perhaps not, but they don't say.  It is an issue for me nd any other American who cares to preserve the constitution and the laws made under it.


since you are a delusional dipshit, you don't know what the fuck you are talking about, and your knowledge of the constitution is severely lacking


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Perhaps not, but they don't say.  It is an issue for me nd any other American who cares to preserve the constitution and the laws made under it.



Like the laws that make a dad responsible for providing support for his children.

Like the laws that grant the Courts the authority to order deadbeats to pay child support obligations that the scumbag deadbeats have been too unmanly to meet under their own steam?

Those kind of laws you lying unmanly piece of shit?


----------



## Christophera

lilybily said:
			
		

> Like the laws that make a dad responsible for providing support for his children.



The infiltrating perpetrators would not want you to recognize PRIORITY, accordingly you will not recognize that the ex mayor took the WTC documents that had 6,000 photo files and the plans like every other "civic center documents".

And they would want you to ignore,

WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html

and the fact that the mother family is wealthy and enabling her to use alcohol and drugs.  The welfare was to get extra $ for pharmacueticals.  

The perps would want you to fail to recognize that this can only be concrete with its uniform solid appearance.







The perps would want you to ignore that government courts will not longer find the government in estoppel.

MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html

Meaning they have to follow no law and if doing so impacts citizens and disables them, too bad.

But children need a rightful and lawful government, in order to have a life.  The perps are not interested iin that so you will not be.


----------



## Liability

CriscoFEARa said:


> lilybily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the laws that make a dad responsible for providing support for his children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The infiltrating perpetrators would not want you to recognize PRIORITY, * * * *
Click to expand...


The perpetrators, asshole, are dead.  They died on 9/11/2001.  They were the al qaeda scum whose surviving members  benefit from your treasonous attempt to assign the blame, improperly,  baselessly and maliciously to other people, you lying unmanly puke.



CriscoFEARa said:


> And they would want you to ignore,
> 
> WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT * * * *



Your irrelevant bullshit has been previously spewed by you and fully refuted.  Nothing excuses --NOTHING excuses -- your depraved refusal to support your own offspring, you cockless punk.



CriscoFEARa said:


> The perps would want you to fail to recognize that this can only be concrete with its uniform solid appearance.
> 
> * * * * [your algoxy.bullshit. gif has been edited out of this quote excerpt since repeating CriscoFEARa's bullshit is unnecessary and unpersuasive] * * * *



Zzzz.   The perps were a bunch of al qaeda camel-fucking shitheads who are all dead now, retard.  And whatever they might think of your images of NON-concrete is irrelevant.  



CriscoFEARa said:


> The perps would want you to ignore that government courts will not longer find the government in estoppel.
> 
> * * * *



Putting your functional illiteracy aside, CriscoFEARa, you don't have the foggiest fucking notion of what "estoppel" actually means, you scumbag, dickless, bleeding pussy retard.  Thankfully, it is irrelevant since neither the legal concept of estoppel nor what some dead Islamist terrorists think of it has anything to do with the matter at hand.

The terrorists committed the 9/11 atrocities, their actions had consequences, the Twin Towers fell for those reasons and there is not a single solitary iota of credible rational believable evidence to the contrary.

You are not a real man.  A real man would WANT to support his own offspring instead of coming up with bullshit reasons to evade child support and ignore valid court orders to pay up you dickless deadbeat scumbag lying unmanly Troofer piece of shit.


----------



## Christophera

I declare under penalty of the law of perjury of the laws of the State of California that all these agents cuss like I think cheney would.


----------



## Christophera

Cheney in Charge of NORAD

Rigged Elections


World and Nation-State
10. ENERGY TASK FORCE (White House Energy Task Force, "National Energy Policy Development Group")

The official members of the Task Force were the Vice President, several Cabinet members, and other Executive Branch department chiefs. Secrecy still covers the discussion transcripts and the names of private sector participants.

Vice President Dick Cheney, Task Force chairman.

Andrew Lundquist, Task Force executive director; Lundquist also served as an advisor on Vice President Cheney's own staff; later a partner in Lundquist, Nethercutt & Griles.

Joseph Allbaugh, official Task Force member as chief of the Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA); later a partner in Lundquist, Nethercutt & Griles, and lobbyist for Halliburton Corporation.

J. Steven Griles, unofficial, but active Task Force participant as Deputy Secretary of the Interior; point-man for Jack Abramoff schemes within the Interior Department; later a partner in Lundquist, Nethercutt & Griles.

Joseph and Diane Allbaugh have been registered lobbyists for Halliburton/KBR, since early 2005. Joseph Allbaugh was chief of staff for Texas Gov. George W. Bush, manager of the Bush-Cheney campaign in 2000, head of FEMA, and a member of Cheney's Energy Task Force, while his wife Diane was a Reliant Energy lobbyist. Vice President Dick Cheney assigned Allbaugh's work in counterterrorism within FEMA.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> I declare under penalty of the law of perjury of the laws of the State of California that all these agents cuss like I think cheney would.



Meaningless.  You are a known violator of the law of California, Agent CriscoFEAR, Code name "filthy pussy stain."  And you are a proven liar.  Your word and your oath mean less than nothing.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Cheney in Charge of NORAD
> 
> Rigged Elections
> 
> 
> World and Nation-State
> 10. ENERGY TASK FORCE (White House Energy Task Force, "National Energy Policy Development Group")
> 
> The official members of the Task Force were the Vice President, several Cabinet members, and other Executive Branch department chiefs. Secrecy still covers the discussion transcripts and the names of private sector participants.
> 
> Vice President Dick Cheney, Task Force chairman.
> 
> Andrew Lundquist, Task Force executive director; Lundquist also served as an advisor on Vice President Cheney's own staff; later a partner in Lundquist, Nethercutt & Griles.
> 
> Joseph Allbaugh, official Task Force member as chief of the Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA); later a partner in Lundquist, Nethercutt & Griles, and lobbyist for Halliburton Corporation.
> 
> J. Steven Griles, unofficial, but active Task Force participant as Deputy Secretary of the Interior; point-man for Jack Abramoff schemes within the Interior Department; later a partner in Lundquist, Nethercutt & Griles.
> 
> Joseph and Diane Allbaugh have been registered lobbyists for Halliburton/KBR, since early 2005. Joseph Allbaugh was chief of staff for Texas Gov. George W. Bush, manager of the Bush-Cheney campaign in 2000, head of FEMA, and a member of Cheney's Energy Task Force, while his wife Diane was a Reliant Energy lobbyist. Vice President Dick Cheney assigned Allbaugh's work in counterterrorism within FEMA.



Oi,Empire.shit/

Who gives a fuck what some Troofer-like conspiracy nutbar website says about anything, anyway, asstard?   I mean *whut* a shock.  A fucking looney tunes lying scumbag agrees with other looney tune scumbags.  

Here's an interesting mathematical anomaly:  If one takes a number representing your credibility quotient and multiplies it by infinity, one ends up exactly where one started!  But if one takes 1/1-millionth of your credibility and divides it by *any* number, the result always remains exactly the same!  Fun with ZERO.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I declare under penalty of the law of perjury of the laws of the State of California that all these agents cuss like I think cheney would.



freedom of speech, you fucking moron!! you deny us the rights granted to us in the constitution. you are a traitor!!1

if you werent such a delusional jackass, didnt lie so much and actually paid your fucking child support nobody would curse at you.

face it. you like it. its the only attention you get. at this point in your lowly, deadbeat life you will do anything to not be considered the cockroach of society that you are.


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> I declare under penalty of the law of perjury of the laws of the State of California that all these agents cuss like I think cheney would.



fuck you you fucking fuck.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> [



these people want nothing to do with your concrete core hoax or your severely psychotic delusional rantings. that fact the you keep posting pictures of grieving people shows what a fucking scumbag you are.


----------



## Liability

elvis said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I declare under penalty of the law of perjury of the laws of the State of California that all these agents cuss like I think cheney would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you you fucking fuck.
Click to expand...


WELL said!  

I dunno if our illustrious former V.P. would be proud of you, but I sure the fuck am!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Cheney in Charge of NORAD


funny, you use a link to claim, "cheney in charge of norad", that says its a lie!


----------



## Christophera

Cheney in Charge of NORAD

That is the name of the page, not my claim.

Agents cannot get rid of much of the incriminating facts, even with their false social groupings.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Cheney in Charge of NORAD
> 
> That is the name of the page, not my claim.
> 
> Agents cannot get rid of much of the incriminating facts, even with their false social groupings.


so what exactly ARE you claiming about Cheney then


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheney in Charge of NORAD
> 
> That is the name of the page, not my claim.
> 
> Agents cannot get rid of much of the incriminating facts, even with their false social groupings.
> 
> 
> 
> so what exactly ARE you claiming about Cheney then
Click to expand...


cheney was made of concrete?

(thats actually more believable than his concrete core hoax)


----------



## Liability

Meanwhile, spokesmen for Thom McAn, the national chain of shoe stores, have strongly denied that the "filing" of grilled-cheese sandwiches in some of the shoe boxes in some of their outlets in any way establishes that they are a restaurant.

"Hell," said one such spokesman, anonymously, "I'm not all that sure about our shoes.  But I'd eat one of them before I'd eat a stale and moldy grilled-cheese sandwich."

Reached for comment in his cell at the *State Mental Hospital for the Criminally Unmanly*, Agent CriscoFEARa was heard to mutter, mostly in incoherent bursts, that, "It isn't grilled-cheese.  It's a Misprision of Invisicrete!  I could show you by linking to a TV program that is no longer available in any form, but the government refuses to be bound by estoppel, so really, Domel will have to be the expert confirming what Robertson didn't actually even say but was quoted as saying!  The perpetrators would WANT you to believe it's grilled cheese, but so often the exact opposite of what an Octopus says is the truth and frankly, I don't care for sea food."


----------



## Christophera

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


_

IN SUMMARY:

Statements of independent authorities providing testimony of a concrete core; Robertson, Oxford Encylopedia and August Domel are consistent with all images from 9-11.
Those independent sources evidencing concrete are tested against EXHIBIT &#8220;C&#8221; and PANEL 5 logically presented as misrepresentations of construction photos as the only corroboration's of the structure used by NIST in analysis._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> 
> _
> 
> IN SUMMARY:
> 
> Statements of independent authorities providing testimony of a concrete core; Robertson, Oxford Encylopedia and August Domel are consistent with all images from 9-11.
> Those independent sources evidencing concrete are tested against EXHIBIT &#8220;C&#8221; and PANEL 5 logically presented as misrepresentations of construction photos as the only corroboration's of the structure used by NIST in analysis._


_
you are too fucking stupid for words

seek out that professional help_


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> 
> _
> 
> IN SUMMARY:
> 
> Statements of independent authorities providing testimony of a concrete core; Robertson, Oxford Encylopedia and August Domel are consistent with all images from 9-11.
> Those independent sources evidencing concrete are tested against EXHIBIT C and PANEL 5 logically presented as misrepresentations of construction photos as the only corroboration's of the structure used by NIST in analysis._


_

Except, Robertson does NOT say any such thing (even if he was misquoted in one case).  The Oxford Encyclopedia is mistaken as is Domel.  the shit they say are not consistent with the 9/11 images since those images show not even a hint of concrete core.

And that last paragraph/sentence is gibberish.  

In any case, as always, citing your frequently and fully refuted bullshit doesn't support your dishonest contention in any way.

As DiveCon has noted so succinctly, CriscoFEARa, you are nuts._


----------



## Fizz

Liability said:


> And that last paragraph/sentence is gibberish.



its not his fault. he was expelled from school in the 8th grade.

i wonder if it was because the teacher blinked at him.


----------



## stannrodd

Fizz said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that last paragraph/sentence is gibberish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not his fault. he was expelled from school in the 8th grade.
> 
> i wonder if it was because the teacher blinked at him.
Click to expand...


I had a photo of Chris which he posted somewhere .. where he is dreaming inspirational visions of himself from a cave !!! Lying in repose on a red rock .. !!

It's hilarious .. he thinks he is the BIG GUY .. another Jesus FFS.. 

Sad but true. 

Noddy and Big Ears if you ask me !!  

Stann


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that last paragraph/sentence is gibberish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not his fault. he was expelled from school in the 8th grade.
> 
> i wonder if it was because the teacher blinked at him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a photo of Chris which he posted somewhere .. where he is dreaming inspirational visions of himself from a cave !!! Lying in repose on a red rock .. !!
> 
> It's hilarious .. he thinks he is the BIG GUY .. another Jesus FFS..
> 
> Sad but true.
> 
> Noddy and Big Ears if you ask me !!
> 
> Stann
Click to expand...

i saw a pic of him
LOL total duffus


----------



## Christophera

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

*

REQUEST FOR ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE FOR ALLOWING SILVERSTEIN AND ASSOCIATES TO ALTER AND MISREPRESENT OBSOLETE TWIN TOWER DRAWINGS TO THE PUBLIC.

The effect is that the public is presented privately sourced construction drawings from a party having substantial material conflict of interest which supplant the missing official plans of New York City offices as substantiated by EXHIBIT "B". The drawings &#8220;leaked&#8221; to the public from private sources, supposedly of the Tower structure are digitally altered scans of obsolete blueprints from Silverstein and associates deceiving the public seeking to support and defend the U. Constitution.

*


----------



## slackjawed

LEE RENFRO is accused by the Grand Jury of the County of Apache, Territory of Arizona, by this Indictment,
of the crime of MURDER of  ISAAC N. ELLINGER.
TERRITORY OF ARIZONA                                                                                                Springerville, A.T.
SS

COUNTY OF APACHE                                                                                                      November 18, 1886

The People of the Territory of Arizona send Greetings:

To Wilds P. Plummer, T.W. Jones and Dr. W.N. Sherman:

We command you, that all and singular business and excuses being laid aside, you be and appear before the undersigned Acting Coroner of the County of Apache, Territory of Arizona, at the residence of Dr. W.N. Sherman, in the Town of Springerville, in said County and Territory, on the eighteenth day of November, 1886, at ten O'clock A.M. then and there, to testify and give evidence in a certain Inquisition, now pending before said Acting Coroner, and herein fornot, or answer to the contrary at your peril.
Given under my hand this 18th day of November, 1886.

John T. Hogue
Acting Coroner
County of Apache
Territory of Arizona

This is to certify that I executed the written subponea by reading the same to the witness'es named, Wilds P. Plummer, T.W. Jones and Dr. W.N. Sherman, and making them acquainted with the contents thereof, on the eighteenth day of November, 1886.

In the Justice's Court
Springerville Precinct
County of Apache
Territory of Arizona

The TERRITORY OF ARIZONA
SS
COUNTY OF APACHE

The People of The Territory of Arizona send Greetings;

To W.I. Landell, John Johnson, Gustav Becker, Elisha Everett, A.A. DeWitt, James Thompson, M.A. Burk, Horace Russell, N.h. McCuistion, P.H. Snow, G.H. Crosby:

We command you, that all and singular business and excuses being laid aside, you be and appear before the undersigned, Acting Coroner of Springerville Precinct, County of Apache, Territory of Arizona, at Dr. W.N. Sherman's residence, in Springerville, on the 18th day of November, 1886, at ten O'clock A.M. then and there, to serve as a Juror in a certain Inquisition Now pending before said Coroner, and herein fornot, or answer to the contrary of your peril. Given under my hand the 18th day of November, 1886.

TERRITORY OF ARIZONA                                                                                                 Springerville, A.T. SS

COUNTY OF APACHE                                                                                                     November 18, 1886

In the matter of the Inquisition upon the body of Isaac N. Ellinger, before John T. Hogue, Acting Coroner.

The following evidence was taken.  Wilds P. Plimmer, first being duly sworn, deposes and says:

Q. What is your name?

A. Wilds P. Plummer.

Q. Where do you reside?

A. In Socorro County, New Mexico.

Q. How old are you?

A. Twenty five years old.

Q. Are you acquainted with the deceased, Isaac N. Ellenger?

A. Yes, Sir.

Q. How long have you known him?

A. Since August, 1884.

Q. Are you acquainted with the circumstances under which the deceased received the gun shot wound which caused his death?

A. I think I am.

Q. You will please state all you know about it.  When the shooting occurred, where and all the circumstances?

A. Myself, and the deceased went to Cieniga Amarillas, known as Phin Clanton's Ranch, on or about the 6th day of November, 1886.  I went there with the deceased to see Ike Clanton on some business.  The deceased asked Ike Clanton to come to Springerville with him.  Ike Clanton told deceased two or three times he could not come.  We set down to eat dinner and deceased and Ike Clanton and Lee Renfro got through eating dinner first.  When they got up from the table and went into the sitting room at Clanton's Ranch which stands off to itself on the east of the building.  Myself and Bill Jackson and Phin Clanton were left at the table when I heard a voice hollar, ho! ho! like some one excited.  Next, I heard a pistol shot.  Phin Clanton and Bill Jackson ran from the kitchen where we were eating into the sitting room, I following behind them.  I was met at the door of the sitting room by Lee Renfro with a six shooter in his hand, full cocked; and he ordered me to throw up my hands, and told me to unbuckle my belt.  I did not do it.  And he told Phin Clanton to take it off.  I told them not to make any brakes at me and they did not try to bother me.  Only Renfro kept his six shooter on me.  I then went in the sitting room where I found deceased standing, braced,his knees bent, trying to keep from falling.  When Phin and Ike Clanton told deceased to lie down on a bed on the floor.  We all, Myself, Ike and Phin Clanton and Bill Jackson, were looking at the wound deceased had received, when Lee Renfro said he did not think he had hit him anyhow.  The deceased said: ' Yes you have.' 'You have killed me and you have killed me without a cause.'  Then Lee Renfro said to Bill Jackson: 'Go and get me a horse.' Bill Jackson did not start at once.  When Phin and Ike Clanton told Bill Jackson to go on and get Lee a horse, one of them, remarking to Lee. 'You are in no hurry.'  Lee replied and said: ' No, I am in no hurry.'  The deceased then said; 'Take him in Boy's and don't let him get away.'  Ike Clanton then said:to deceased; 'We can't do it, Ike, he is a friend of ours.'  I asked Ike Clanton how he stood on this affair?  He said; 'Just as it is, I can't stand no other way.'  Lee Renfro then said; 'These boys are friends of mine and they stand with me.'  Ike Clanton then said; 'Yes, we stand with Lee.'  Then Lee Renfro walked out and walked and stood in the kitchen door about fifteen steps from the sitting room, holding his pistol presented at his side.  I then got on my horse and started for Dr. Sherman. This is about all I know about it.

Q. Did you hear any angry words between deceased and Lee Renfro previous to the shooting?

A. No, Sir. They were laughing and talking together while eating dinner in the kitchen, and while on the way to the sitting room after eating dinner.

Q. Did you not hear any disputation of any kind before the shooting?

A. I did not-hear any at all. They were talking friendly, apparently and joking about the Cotton Wood Ranch.

Q. Did deceased have any gun or knife in his hand when you went into the sitting room that you could see?

A. No, Sir.

Q. Did you ask the deceased any question as to how the shooting occurred?

A. Yes, Sir. And deceased told me that we were talking about the Cotton Wood Ranch and Lee Renfro shot me and that is about it.

Q. Were there any other shots fired at that time?

A. There was a while after.

Q. Were there any other shots fired at deceased?

A. No, Sir.

Signed, Wilds P. Plummer

Subscribed and sworn before me this eighteenth day of November,1886. John T. Hogue

Justice of the Peace
And Acting Coroner
Apache County
Territory of Arizona

T.W. Jones, first, being duly sworn, deposes and says:

Q. What is your name?

A. T.W. Jones.

Q. Where do you reside?

A. Socorro County, New Mexico.

Q. How old are you?

A. Thirty four years.

Q. Were you acquainted with deceased and how long have you known him?

A. Yes, Sir. I have known him since October, 1884.

Q. How old was deceased?

A. Twenty six years old.

Q. What was his reputation as a neighbor and citizen?

A. As a neighbor.  Good, as far as I know.

Q. Did you go to see him soon after he was shot?

A. Yes, Sir.  I arrived at his bed side two hours after he was shot and remained with most of the time until he died.

Q. Did deceased make a statement to you about the circumstances under which he was shot?  If so, state to the Jury what it was.

A. Yes, Sir.  After I arrived at Phin Clanton's Ranch, Ike Clanton requested me to see Isaac N. Ellinger, the deceased, in regard to the shooting.  He, Clanton, said that Ellinger was rational and could tell me just how it occurred.  I then asked the deceased Ellinger to make a statement.  The deceased told me that he and Renfro were talking about the Cotton Wood Ranch, and Renfro told Ellinger that he had understood that he, Ellinger, would have made him, Renfro, run down the Canyon if he Renfro, had jumped the Cotton Wood Ranch.  The deceased replied; ' It would have been no difference to him whether or not he ran.'  Then Renfro went for his pistol and tried to hit him with it first, and then shot him (deceased) with the pistol.  He, Renfro, shot me without any cause.  I asked deceased who was present when he was shot, and he told me; No one but Ike Clanton and Lee Renfro.

Signed T.W. Jones

Subscribed and sworn to before me this eighteenth day of November 1886 John T. Hogue

Justice of the Peace
And Acting Coroner
Apache County
Territory of Arizona

W.N.Sherman, first being duly sworn, deposes and says:

Q. What is your name?

A. Walter N. Sherman.

Q. Where do you reside?

A. Springerville, Apache County, Arizona.

Q. How old are you?

A. Thirty one years.

Q. What is your profession?

A. Physician and Surgeon.

Q. Were you called to attend deceased, Isaac N. Ellinger?

A. Yes, Sir.

Q. What caused his death?

A, In my opinion, deceased came to his death fron a gun shot wound.

Q. Did deceased make any statement to you in regard to the circumstances under which he was shot?

A. The first time we were alone in the room at Clanton's Ranch, I asked him if he had made a statement to any of his friends concerning the shooting?  He said he had told Bud Jones all about it.  Deceased, afterword, said repeately in my presence that Lee Renfro shot him without provocation, that it was a cold blooded murder, that he did not know Renfro was going to shoot, but thought he was running a bluff and that he (deceased) made no attempt to defend himself.  He made these remarks repeatedly to me and to others in my presence, and was perfectly rational when he made these remarks.

Q. How long have you practiced medicine and surgery?

A. Since Feburary, 1875.

Q. Are you a regular graduate of Medicine?

A. I am.

Q. Where, at what Medical College did you graduate?

A. First, at the Medical Department of the State University of Indiana, and later at the Medical Department of Butler University, Indiana.

Q. How long after deceased was shot did he die?

A. Four days.

Signed, Walter N. Sherman

Subscribed and sworn to before me this eighteenth day of November, 1886 John T. Hogue

Justice of the Peace
And Acting Coroner Apache County
Territory of Arizona
Filed, Dec. 10, 1886 Alfred Ruiz, Clerk.

The Tombstone Prospector reported that 'The Clanton's were at their Ranch, by some accounts, operating as heads of a ranch-jumping gang of ne'er do wells, including a man named Renfro.'  The Clanton's invited a neighboring ranch owner named Ellinger to their dwelling, and Renfro began abusing the guest over a ranch claim. Renfro picked up a six shooter and strode toward Ellinger.  Ike Clanton jumped in between the two, but 'Renfro' suddenly threw his pistol around Ike and Shot Ellinger in the breast.'  'The rancher lived several days in great agony, suffering a thousand deaths, and died on or about the 10th day of November last, 1886.'

TERRITORY OF ARIZONA                                                                                                    Springerville, A.T.

COUNTY OF APACHE                                                                                                        Nonember 18, 1886

Inquisition by Coroner's Jury

In the Matter of the                                                                 Before, John T. Hogue,
Inquisition upon the                                                                    Acting Coroner         
body of Isaac Ellinger deceased.                                                                                  

We, the undersigned Jury, summoned to appear before John T. Hogue, the Acting Coroner, of the Precinct of Springerville, and County of Apache, at the residence of Dr. W.N. Sherman, in the Town of Springerville, on the eighteenth day of November, 1886, to inquire into the cause of the death of Isaac N. Ellinger, having been duly sworn according to law and having made such Inquisition after inspecting the body, and hearing the testimony adduced, upon our oaths, each and all of us do say that we find the deceased was named Isaac N. Ellinger, was a Native of the United States, aged, about twenty six years; That he came to his death on the tenth day of November, 1886, at this County, by a pistol shot wound inflicted on the sixth day of November, 1886, by the hand of one Lee Renfro, and-we further find, that we believe Lee Renfro to be the person by whose act the death of the said Isaac N. Ellinger was occasioned, according to the evidence hereto attached.  All of which we duly certify by this Inquisition, in writing, by us signed, this eighteenth day of November, 1886.

CORONER'S JURY:

Luther Martin
Washington Landell
N.H. McCuistion
A.A. Dewitt
George H. Crosby
James Thompson
M.H. Burk
H. Russell
Elisha Everett

IN THE COUNTY COURT

in and for the

COUNTY OF APACHE, TERRITORY OF ARIZONA

THE TERRITORY OF ARIZONA :
                Against
LEE RENFRO            Defendant:                                                             INDICTMENT #10
                                                                                                                 Cal 82

LEE RENFRO is accused by the Grand Jury of the County of Apache, Territory of Arizona, by this Indictment, of the crime of MURDER committed as follows: Said LEE RENFRO on or about the sixth day of November in the year 1886, and before the finding of this Indictment, did at the County of Apache, Territory of Arizona, upon one ISAAC ELLINGER unlawfully, feloniously and of his malice aforethought make an assault, and the said LEE RENFRO with a certain pistol commonly called a six shooter which he, the said LEE RENFRO then and there in his hands, had and held and which said pistol was then and there loaded and charged with gun powder and lead bullets and which said pistol so loaded and charged, as before said was then and there a deadly weapon, did then and there, unlawfully, felonious, wilfully, deliberately and with malice aforethought, by means of said pistol, discharge and shoot one of said lead bullets into the body of said. ISAAC ELLINGER, and by means, the Defendant did then and there inflict a certain wound in and upon the body of the said ISSAC ELLINGER, of which said wound, the said ISAAC ELLINGER on or about the fifteen day of November in the year 1886, in said County and Territory died, contrary to the statutes of the Territory of Arizona in such cases made and provided and against the peace and dignity of the same.

(Signed) Harris Baldwin
District Attorney of Apache County,
Territory of Arizona.

from;
Lee Renfro murders Isaac N. Ellinger



This information is much more informative than anything the agent of propaganda has posted thus far.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <repetitive bullshit removed>


are you that stupid that you don't think if someone new started reading this thread that they wouldn't read the FIRST post first?
you dont need to keep reposting the same bullshit over and over and think that it actually changes anything
you are seriously INSANE


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> *
> 
> REQUEST FOR ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE FOR ALLOWING SILVERSTEIN AND ASSOCIATES TO ALTER AND MISREPRESENT OBSOLETE TWIN TOWER DRAWINGS TO THE PUBLIC.
> 
> The effect is that the public is presented privately sourced construction drawings from a party having substantial material conflict of interest which supplant the missing official plans of New York City offices as substantiated by EXHIBIT "B". The drawings leaked to the public from private sources, supposedly of the Tower structure are digitally altered scans of obsolete blueprints from Silverstein and associates deceiving the public seeking to support and defend the U. Constitution.
> 
> *



find any pictures of your concrete core yet?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> *
> 
> REQUEST FOR ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE FOR ALLOWING SILVERSTEIN AND ASSOCIATES TO ALTER AND MISREPRESENT OBSOLETE TWIN TOWER DRAWINGS TO THE PUBLIC.
> 
> The effect is that the public is presented privately sourced construction drawings from a party having substantial material conflict of interest which supplant the missing official plans of New York City offices as substantiated by EXHIBIT "B". The drawings leaked to the public from private sources, supposedly of the Tower structure are digitally altered scans of obsolete blueprints from Silverstein and associates deceiving the public seeking to support and defend the U. Constitution.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find any pictures of your concrete core yet?
Click to expand...

he hasnt posted one yet
and since it didnt exist, he never will
but he will post more photos showing steel core columns, claim they are something else and say his concrete was poured later
yet there is not ONE photo in existence showing his concrete core because some mysterious entity(whoever that might be) made them all disappear


----------



## Christophera

The reverse of what agents say is most often true.

Meaning you've been looking at images of the concrete core, or pieces of it, but the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder won't let you acknowledge that.  You cannot serve treason if you do so.

Meaning also that you have no image of steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.

Here is the east wall of the WTC 1 concrete core toppling into the core area.







No, it is not a floor.  F'nnnnn agents think people are morons, or hope they are.  If it were a floor, where would it fall from?  it is obviously toppling from vertical.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The reverse of what agents say is most often true.
> 
> Meaning you've been looking at images of the concrete core, or pieces of it, but the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder won't let you acknowledge that.  You cannot serve treason if you do so.
> 
> Meaning also that you have no image of steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> No, it is not a floor.  F'nnnnn agents think people are morons, or hope they are.  If it were a floor, where would it fall from?  it is obviously toppling from vertical.



thats exactly what your big-eared alien masters would want you to say.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The reverse of what agents say is most often true.


that makes you an agent


----------



## Fizz

HAHAhahahahaha!!!! i just found one of stanrod's images!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> HAHAhahahahaha!!!! i just found one of stanrod's images!!!



the martians did it


----------



## Christophera

The FEMA deception misrepresents elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".  This image shows the vertical sections of steel in question are sometimes connected with "butt plates".  A method of joining far too weak for "core columns".






Which explains why no core columns are seen in the core area on 9-11.  All the elevator guide rail support steel fell into the core as soon as the the building started going down.  We see an empty core.






The steel standing is far too small for "core columns" and, is not in the core.  It surrounds the core.  It is rebar.


----------



## Liability

Fizz said:


> HAHAhahahahaha!!!! i just found one of stanrod's images!!!



It wasn't al qaeda?

It wuz da fuxxin Martians whut done it?

EEEEE-fuxxing-GADZ!


----------



## Christophera

The reverse of evidence, is no evidence.  You have no evidence, I have evidence.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The reverse of evidence, is no evidence.  You have no evidence, I have evidence.


what you call evidence is in actuality, your delusions


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The FEMA deception misrepresents elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".  This image shows the vertical sections of steel in question are sometimes connected with "butt plates".  A method of joining far too weak for "core columns".
> 
> 
> 
> Which explains why no core columns are seen in the core area on 9-11.  All the elevator guide rail support steel fell into the core as soon as the the building started going down.  We see an empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> The steel standing is far too small for "core columns" and, is not in the core.  It surrounds the core.  It is rebar.


you show photos of steel core columns and call them something else
then you think steel core columns are rebar because they look small from a distance
you are a delusional dipshit and your posts prove it


----------



## Christophera

You post nothing but text and state images of concrete are steel columns,  The infiltrating perps got you working on turing white into black.

Concrete wall left of the interior box column that is outside the core wall.


This shows the spire and FLOOR BEAMS below it.  Those are the inner wall of the outer steel exoskeleton, just like the engineer of record for the Twins informed Newsweek 2 days after 9-11.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Concrete wall left of the interior box column that is outside the core wall.



where is your proof a concrete core was surrounded by interior box columns? where is your documentation to support that?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The FEMA deception misrepresents elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".  This image shows the vertical sections of steel in question are sometimes connected with "butt plates".  A method of joining far too weak for "core columns".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which explains why no core columns are seen in the core area on 9-11.  All the elevator guide rail support steel fell into the core as soon as the the building started going down.  We see an empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The steel standing is far too small for "core columns" and, is not in the core.  It surrounds the core.  It is rebar.



Oh jeez, Tard-El of Krypton is seeing rebar again. Next, he'll predictably start spouting off about his Invisicrete (Accept no substitutes) core.

Hey Tard-El, don't you ever get tired of looking like a fool?


----------



## Fizz

Rat in the Hat said:


> Oh jeez, Tard-El of Krypton is seeing rebar again. Next, he'll predictably start spouting off about his Invisicrete (Accept no substitutes) core.
> 
> Hey Tard-El, don't you ever get tired of looking like a fool?



he also sees "crane platform diagonals", "elevator guide rail support steel" and "butt plates" where they dont exist.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The FEMA deception misrepresents elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".  This image shows the vertical sections of steel in question are sometimes connected with "butt plates".  A method of joining far too weak for "core columns".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which explains why no core columns are seen in the core area on 9-11.  All the elevator guide rail support steel fell into the core as soon as the the building started going down.  We see an empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The steel standing is far too small for "core columns" and, is not in the core.  It surrounds the core.  It is rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeez, Tard-El of Krypton is seeing rebar again. Next, he'll predictably start spouting off about his Invisicrete (Accept no substitutes) core.
> 
> Hey Tard-El, don't you ever get tired of looking like a fool?
Click to expand...

in another photo of that exact same thing(but a close up), he calls that very same "sipre" box columns


----------



## stannrodd

Fizz said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeez, Tard-El of Krypton is seeing rebar again. Next, he'll predictably start spouting off about his Invisicrete (Accept no substitutes) core.
> 
> Hey Tard-El, don't you ever get tired of looking like a fool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *he also sees "crane platform diagonals*", "elevator guide rail support steel" and "butt plates" where they dont exist.
Click to expand...


Here's a close up of Chris's Crane platform diagonals .. as we can see they are actually part of the steel core construction and totally isolated from the cranes support tower.






Then we have a fairly clear view at the core at ground level and guess what .. IT'S Steel Chris .. there is no concrete visible .. (invisicrete ?)






But at last we have a concrete core just for Chris .. so he knows what to look for. This is the core for the Freedom tower .. and yes it is concrete. Have a close look folks .. because Chris will no doubt swear black and blue that it's actually steel .. 






Show us your core Chris .. c'mon fair is fair. We show ours now you show us yours !!

Stann


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeez, Tard-El of Krypton is seeing rebar again. Next, he'll predictably start spouting off about his Invisicrete (Accept no substitutes) core.
> 
> Hey Tard-El, don't you ever get tired of looking like a fool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *he also sees "crane platform diagonals*", "elevator guide rail support steel" and "butt plates" where they dont exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of Chris's Crane platform diagonals .. as we can see they are actually part of the steel core construction and totally isolated from the cranes support tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we have a fairly clear view at the core at ground level and guess what .. IT'S Steel Chris .. there is no concrete visible .. (invisicrete ?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at last we have a concrete core just for Chris .. so he knows what to look for. This is the core for the Freedom tower .. and yes it is concrete. Have a close look folks .. because Chris will no doubt swear black and blue that it's actually steel ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us your core Chris .. c'mon fair is fair. We show ours now you show us yours !!
> 
> Stann
Click to expand...

yeah, they changed the way of construction because of what the WTC was constructed of
but christoFEARa is too fucking delusional to understand


----------



## Christophera

This is the kind of crap the agents put out because they have no image of the supposed steel core column in the core area on 9-11.  The steel core columns di not exist.

This is exactly what a concrete tutbular core would look like under the conditions the Towers saw on 9-11






And the engineer of record 2 days after 9-11 identified a concrete core.

September 13, 2001

Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core




Agents are so boring, no evidence, just a bunch of empty text lies.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> This is the kind of crap the agents put out because they have no image of the supposed steel core column in the core area on 9-11.  The steel core columns di not exist.
> 
> This is exactly what a concrete tutbular core would look like under the conditions the Towers saw on 9-11
> 
> 
> 
> And the engineer of record 2 days after 9-11 identified a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core
> 
> ​
> Agents are so boring, no evidence, just a bunch of empty text lies.


but dipshits like you show photos that show a steel core and claim it is concrete
i remove your photos because anyone that is reading this thread has seen them HUNDREDS of times
and i dont bother to post NEW photos for you because you are too fucking delusional to admit that what the core was was STEEL

fuck off dipshit


----------



## Liability

LyingTrooferScumbagCriscoFEARa said:


> * * * *
> 
> And the engineer of record 2 days after 9-11 identified a concrete core.
> 
> * * * *



When you REPEAT your already refuted outright lie, CriscoFEARa, you unmitigated scumbag, it only re-establishes that you are NOTHING BUT a liar.

As you already know, one of the engineers, Mr. Robertson, was NOT quoted.  There are no quotation marks in the piece you allude to -- at least not at that point.  The AUTHOR of the article (i.e., the nominal reporter) attributed something to him which Mr. Robertson has never said and which he has specifically denied, in fact.

*A reporter's error does not bind Mr. Robertson, you unmanly dishonest treasonous pussy.*

Go get a real job and make some effort in your pathetic life to support your own children, you unmanly pathetic weasel scumbag.

All Troofers are dishonest malignant assholes.


----------



## Liability

CriscoFEARa:

May I call you "scumbag?"   No, fuckface?  Too bad.  For, you see, as everyone else can plainly discern, you are a scumbag.

Anyway, to the point.  Let's say that a reporter for Time Magazine, _N. Honest Reporter_, is assigned to cover the story of Conspiracy Nuts.  In his piece, he carefully distinguishes between those who consider the possibility of a conspiracy where the actual evidence validly suggests that one may exist and the blithering imbeciles who ignore reality to speculate (baselessly) about all manner of unsupportable, wild-haired, rank fantasies.  Since you, CriscoFEARa, are a recognized Conspiracy Nut of the latter variety, _N. Honest Reporter_ decides to be fair and interview you.

In the article, along with some actual quotes of the irrational and ridiculous things you tend to say (quotes which come with actual quotation marks) the Time Magazine reporter makes a boo boo.  His editor misses it, too.  He attributes to you the contention that *All Troofers are Dishonest Scumbags tending to lack gonads, integrity and intelligence.*

Now let's get real.  This is obviously not what you ever actually said.  And _N. Honest Reporter_ isn't lying.  He merely made an error.

Since it got reported, however, the fact that it is CLEARLY the reporter's mistake is irrelevant, right?  He essentially has YOU admitting that you and id-eots and 9/11Rimjob and Turdball, etc., etc., etc., are all Dishonest Scumbags, you all lack testicles, you are all lacking any integrity and you are all lacking intelligence.   Therefore, as per *your* logic as it relates to the bullshit wrongly attributed to Robertson, you MUST agree that you would be BOUND by that erroneously expressed opinion.

By the way, the letters in this post were all formed with concrete!


----------



## Christophera

Ad hominium designed to compromise information exposing felony and thereby concealing treason is criminal.

The "ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE" filed after it was learned the court was going to reject its duty and authority to protect the Constitution and try and make it my job in civil court.  This was done rather than allowing reciept to a judge more directly and surely.

*Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason* does not state a response is due from the judge concerning the disclosure of treason.  However, the form of pleading citizens are forced to take to comply with U.S. Code has mechanisms the courts must respect for citizens to aquire needed opinion.  Particuarly in this case.

img]http://algoxy.com/psych/images2/usdc.app.osc.cm10-00040..jpg[/img]

_the United States court, disclosure and knowledge of felony and treason pursuant to the law.

MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

APPLICATION FOR ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE FOR NOT ACCEPTING SUBMITTED COMPLIANCE OF CITIZENS ACTING PURSUANT TO U.S.C. TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1 §4 MISPRISION OF FELONY & CHAPTER 115, §2382. MISPRISION OF TREASON.

Citizens depend on the judges of the United States Courts for competent and prompt action intervening in treason by felony under duly ratified and promulgated statutes, laws limiting conduct.

Citizens Brown and Elton on February 18, 2010 have presented independently verified evidence with facts establishing felony obstruction of justice in 3,000 homicides on September 11, 2001, wherein it is cognizably shown that fraudulent information regarding the fundamental design of the core of the Twin Towers was produced by a federal agency. Another named party, via misprision violating laws, deprived public agencies of vital information for the due process determination of &#8220;cause of death&#8221;. Another public system of media removed, then re edited a video documentary against the public interest to conceal the true design of the towers. By these acts the fraud of the federal agency was rendered credible ultimately obstructing proper analysis of structural collapse enabling presumption of collapse. That presumption was fraudulently used to justify compromise of the United States Constitution or its laws in misprision of felony, and illegal uses of the United States Military in treason.

STATUTORY AUTHORIZATION AND CAUSE

Consistent with the Ninth Amendment to the United States Constitution, &#8220;The enumeration in the Constitution, of certain rights, shall not be construed to deny or disparage others retained by the people.&#8221; A citizens duty and right to defend the Constitution against treason by their use of laws having no words to &#8220;deny or disparage&#8221; using the laws as they are obviously intended, U.S.C. TITLE 18, PART I, CHAPTER 1 §4 & CHAPTER 115 §2382, in those sections or codes, compels these citizens with allegiance to the Constitution of United States of America to claim those rights and the court to accept the filed disclosure in the spirit of the law and the Constitution it was created under or show cause for not doing so with appropriate points and authorities.

PRAYER

The Citizens seeking a response to the application for an ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE for clarification of law in their efforts to comply in good faith with allegiance to the United States in the protection of its Constitution and laws made under it, pray for a decision from the judge of the court showing allegiance to the same.

Respectfully submitted,

DATE:_____________________ ____________________________
Christopher A. Brown

DATE:_____________________ ____________________________
Patricia C. Elton_


----------



## Liability

CriscoFEARa said:


> Ad *hominium* designed to compromise information exposing felony and thereby concealing treason is criminal.



Wrong, asshole.  *First off*, of course, there is no such thing as *ad hominium*.   *Secondly*, dicklick, _ad hominem_ can never "compromise information," you idiot.  *Thirdly*, _ad hominems_ cannot prevent the disclosure of any information and thus can never qualify as criminal, you unmanly lying sack of shit.



CriscoFEARa said:


> The "ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE" filed after it was learned the court was going to reject its duty and authority to protect the Constitution and try and make it my job in civil court.  This was done rather than allowing reciept to a judge more directly and surely.



As gibberish goes that was impressive.  Try to keep a few simple things in mind for future reference.  Subject, object, verb.  Saying whatever the hell it is you seem to be hoping to grunt out is so much more informative when you bother to make your sentences coherent.



CriscoFEARa said:


> *Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04 Section 2382. Misprision of treason* does not state a response is due from the judge concerning the disclosure of treason.  However, the form of pleading citizens are forced to take to comply with U.S. Code has mechanisms the courts must respect for citizens to aquire needed opinion.  Particuarly in this case.



There may have been a germ cell of a thought buried in that miasma, but we will likely never know.  The fact is, however, ass-sucker, that you are not entitled to acquire an opinion from a judge when you "file" some unintelligible gibberish in the faux form of court-filed papers -- at all.  Not "particularly" in this case.  But in general.  In particular in this case, you got more than you were entitled to.  As I bothered to tell you long ago, your "filing" was unintelligible gibberish and was pre-ordained to garner nothing but derisive laughter.



CriscoFEARa said:


> * * * *
> 
> APPLICATION FOR ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE FOR NOT ACCEPTING SUBMITTED COMPLIANCE OF CITIZENS ACTING PURSUANT TO U.S.C. TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1 §4 MISPRISION OF FELONY & CHAPTER 115, §2382. MISPRISION OF TREASON.
> 
> Citizens depend on the judges of the United States Courts for competent and prompt action intervening in treason by felony under duly ratified and promulgated statutes, laws limiting conduct.



It's funny to watch you babble like a trained parrot.



CriscoFEARa said:


> Citizens Brown and Elton on February 18, 2010 have presented independently verified evidence with facts establishing felony obstruction of justice in 3,000 homicides on September 11, 2001,



Except that "citizen" CriscoFEARa and his lady pal presented absolutely NO SUCH THINGS.




CriscoFEARa said:


> wherein it is cognizably shown * * * *



Nothing you attempted to show is cognizable.    It is, however, incoherent gibberish.



CriscoFEARa said:


> PRAYER
> 
> The Citizens seeking a response to the application for an ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE for clarification of law in their efforts to comply in good faith with allegiance to the United States in the protection of its Constitution and laws made under it, pray for a decision from the judge of the court showing allegiance to the same.
> 
> Respectfully submitted,
> 
> DATE:_____________________ ____________________________
> Christopher A. Brown
> 
> DATE:_____________________ ____________________________
> Patricia C. Elton[/i]





You are not entitled to any particular response, citizen shithead liar.  What you ARE entitled to is absolutely nothing in relation to the time-wasting idiocy you "filed" with a Court of Law.  You are actually lucky that the Judge doesn't have you locked up as a threat to yourself or others.  You are clearly quite insane.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Ad hominium designed to compromise information exposing felony and thereby concealing treason is criminal.
> 
> The "ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE" filed after it was learned the court was going to reject its duty and authority to protect the Constitution and try and make it my job in civil court.  This was done rather than allowing reciept to a judge more directly and surely.
> 
> *Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason* does not state a response is due from the judge concerning the disclosure of treason.  However, the form of pleading citizens are forced to take to comply with U.S. Code has mechanisms the courts must respect for citizens to aquire needed opinion.  Particuarly in this case.
> 
> img]http://algoxy.com/psych/images2/usdc.app.osc.cm10-00040..jpg[/img]
> 
> _the United States court, disclosure and knowledge of felony and treason pursuant to the law.
> 
> MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> 
> &#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.
> 
> Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;
> 
> APPLICATION FOR ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE FOR NOT ACCEPTING SUBMITTED COMPLIANCE OF CITIZENS ACTING PURSUANT TO U.S.C. TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1 §4 MISPRISION OF FELONY & CHAPTER 115, §2382. MISPRISION OF TREASON.
> 
> Citizens depend on the judges of the United States Courts for competent and prompt action intervening in treason by felony under duly ratified and promulgated statutes, laws limiting conduct.
> 
> Citizens Brown and Elton on February 18, 2010 have presented independently verified evidence with facts establishing felony obstruction of justice in 3,000 homicides on September 11, 2001, wherein it is cognizably shown that fraudulent information regarding the fundamental design of the core of the Twin Towers was produced by a federal agency. Another named party, via misprision violating laws, deprived public agencies of vital information for the due process determination of &#8220;cause of death&#8221;. Another public system of media removed, then re edited a video documentary against the public interest to conceal the true design of the towers. By these acts the fraud of the federal agency was rendered credible ultimately obstructing proper analysis of structural collapse enabling presumption of collapse. That presumption was fraudulently used to justify compromise of the United States Constitution or its laws in misprision of felony, and illegal uses of the United States Military in treason.
> 
> STATUTORY AUTHORIZATION AND CAUSE
> 
> Consistent with the Ninth Amendment to the United States Constitution, &#8220;The enumeration in the Constitution, of certain rights, shall not be construed to deny or disparage others retained by the people.&#8221; A citizens duty and right to defend the Constitution against treason by their use of laws having no words to &#8220;deny or disparage&#8221; using the laws as they are obviously intended, U.S.C. TITLE 18, PART I, CHAPTER 1 §4 & CHAPTER 115 §2382, in those sections or codes, compels these citizens with allegiance to the Constitution of United States of America to claim those rights and the court to accept the filed disclosure in the spirit of the law and the Constitution it was created under or show cause for not doing so with appropriate points and authorities.
> 
> PRAYER
> 
> The Citizens seeking a response to the application for an ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE for clarification of law in their efforts to comply in good faith with allegiance to the United States in the protection of its Constitution and laws made under it, pray for a decision from the judge of the court showing allegiance to the same.
> 
> Respectfully submitted,
> 
> DATE:_____________________ ____________________________
> Christopher A. Brown
> 
> DATE:_____________________ ____________________________
> Patricia C. Elton_



This is all it needed to say;
Citizens Brown and Elton on February 18, 2010 have presented independently verified evidence with facts establishing severe and dangerous mental derangement and hereby request involuntary commitment to the California State Mental Hospital in Napa, Ca for the rest of our natural lives to protect the public from physical dangers from our derangement as well as shielding the mildly unbalanced with our propaganda and possibly influencing them to believe lies and deceptions we have developed, nurtured and continue to proselytize to an innocent public.

PRAYER

The Citizens seeking a response to the application for an ORDER TO INVOLUNTARILY COMMIT TO THE CALIFORNIA STATE HOSPITAL IN NAPA, CALIFORNIA, pray for a decision from the judge of the court showing allegiance to the same.

SIG LINES AND NOTARY STAMP LOCATION ETC:




 the rest of what you wrote boils down to the same thing anyway.


----------



## Christophera

The certified letter to the Chief Justice of the U.S. District court.






The judge never responded.  A U.S. Marshal called, apologetically, and recomended we file a civil action.  The clerk there recognized it was disclosure of criminal felony and treason.  The criminal clerk aceppted it.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The certified letter to the Chief Justice of the U.S. District court.
> 
> 
> 
> The judge never responded.  A U.S. Marshal called, apologetically, and recomended we file a civil action.  The clerk there recognized it was disclosure of criminal felony and treason.  The criminal clerk aceppted it.


and the JUDGE being trained in the law, knew more than the clerk and refused it


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The certified letter to the Chief Justice of the U.S. District court.
> 
> The judge never responded.  A U.S. Marshal called, apologetically, and recomended we file a civil action.  The clerk there recognized it was disclosure of criminal felony and treason.  The criminal clerk aceppted it.



hey jackass, you knew since the 80s that the WTC was built with explosives in it. i'm going to assume you knew within minutes, if not days, about the attacks of 9/11.

WHY DID YOU WAIT YEARS TO ACCUSE OTHERS OF TREASON. WHY DID YOU HELP THE TREASONOUS HIDE BY NOT DISCLOSING THIS INFO FOR YEARS?


----------



## stannrodd

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The certified letter to the Chief Justice of the U.S. District court.
> 
> The judge never responded.  A U.S. Marshal called, apologetically, and recomended we file a civil action.  The clerk there recognized it was disclosure of criminal felony and treason.  The criminal clerk aceppted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey jackass, you knew since the 80s that the WTC was built with explosives in it. i'm going to assume you knew within minutes, if not days, about the attacks of 9/11.
> 
> WHY DID YOU WAIT YEARS TO ACCUSE OTHERS OF TREASON. WHY DID YOU HELP THE TREASONOUS HIDE BY NOT DISCLOSING THIS INFO FOR YEARS?
Click to expand...


Imagine what a prospective tenant would do if they saw a *documentally* describing how the towers were built with C4 coated rebar in the floors. 

I can't imagine there would have been a flood of applications to lease space there. Did you ever consider that Chris when you came up with this stupid fairy tale. 

As for this knowledge of impending mass murder .. you should definitely be arrested and charged for being at least an accessory for not revealing this illegal deed to an appropriate authority before 9/11 .. don't ya think mate !

Stann


----------



## Christophera

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

IN SUMMARY:

Statements of independent authorities providing testimony of a concrete core; Robertson, Oxford Encylopedia and August Domel are consistent with all images from 9-11.
Those independent sources evidencing concrete are tested against EXHIBIT &#8220;C&#8221; and PANEL 5 logically presented as misrepresentations of construction photos as the only corroboration's of the structure used by NIST in analysis.


----------



## DiveCon

^^^^^dipshit keeps posting the same lies over and over


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> ^^^^^dipshit keeps posting the same lies over and over



Yup, I bet we could come back in another 5 years and he would be posting the same discredited bullshit using the same discredited quotes and the same discredited pictures.
He would be making the same discredited arguments and filing the same discredited papers and being the same nuisance to the court.


----------



## Fizz

all his shit has been debunked already. he just wont admit it because then he wont be "the chosen one" anymore.


----------



## Christophera

Agents cannot acknowledge they have no evidence and must misrepresent the discussion.

You've debunked nothing and you've only proven you conspire to conceal treason.


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> Agents cannot acknowledge they have no evidence and must misrepresent the discussion.
> 
> You've debunked nothing and you've only proven you conspire to conceal treason.



you gonna file a "Title 18" against us now?


----------



## slackjawed

elvis said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents cannot acknowledge they have no evidence and must misrepresent the discussion.
> 
> You've debunked nothing and you've only proven you conspire to conceal treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you gonna file a "Title 18" against us now?
Click to expand...


I want my name spelled correctlyand my address correct in the court papers.

That's 
S.L. Ackjawed, P.E. (ret).
PoB 41
Eagar, Az 85925


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Agents cannot acknowledge they have no evidence and must misrepresent the discussion.
> 
> You've debunked nothing and you've only proven you conspire to conceal treason.



you are insane. not only do we post pictures of the steel core.... YOU DO TOO!! 

no evidence my ass.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents cannot acknowledge they have no evidence and must misrepresent the discussion.
> 
> You've debunked nothing and you've only proven you conspire to conceal treason.


using that twisted logic you have, that makes YOU an agent


----------



## Christophera

In twisting the logic as you do, you of course must leave out that there is massive evidence for a deception by FEMA.

And the fact is there is no evidence to the contrary.  Only the empty statements of FEMA and the infiltrators agents.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> In twisting the logic as you do, you of course must leave out that there is massive evidence for a deception by FEMA.
> 
> And the fact is there is no evidence to the contrary.  Only the empty statements of FEMA and the infiltrators agents.


because your delusions do not equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

Evidence showing the FEMA deception equal evidence.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Evidence showing the FEMA deception equal evidence.


that is nothing but your delusions


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Evidence showing the FEMA deception equal evidence.



you dont have any evidence. there was no deception.


----------



## Christophera

blah blah blah, another null post of text

This is the east wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area.







That is hard evidence.

Independent authority states there was a concrete core.

August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero)​
The structural engineer is certified in 12 states.  See chapter 2.1, concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> blah blah blah, another null post of text


every post you make is a null post, you fucking moronic idiot
you post photos but dont know what the fuck you are seeing in them
you post links to faulty newsweek stories that have already been shown to be false
you post a scan of an archaic dictionary that never says what you claim it to
you post a link to that Domel report that he was WRONG on and it has been proven that he was wrong


you remain a fucking moronic dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> blah blah blah, another null post of text
> 
> This is the east wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area.



do you have ANYONE that looks at that picture and sees a concrete core besides yourself?


----------



## Christophera

There are even people that understand the descriptions and know them as consistent with what is presented.  They made their own video.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2MStxGeRdE]YouTube - North Tower - Concrete Core[/ame]


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> There are even people that understand the descriptions and know them as consistent with what is presented.  They made their own video.
> 
> YouTube - North Tower - Concrete Core



thats YOUR stupid bullshit hoax crap.

is the same crap you post here.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> There are even people that understand the descriptions and know them as consistent with what is presented.  They made their own video.
> 
> YouTube - North Tower - Concrete Core



There was concrete *below* ground level you stupid fuckface idiot.  Nobody here has ever denied that.

What *has* been denied, you intentionally dishonest fucking moron, and the thing you and your endlessly posted and re-posted images never show, is the claim (i.e., the erroneous contention) that concrete was used in the core construction above grade, you fucking shithead lying, child-support-evading, unmanly pussy.


----------



## Christophera

The concrete went all the way to the top.  Here is the concrete core wall of WTC 1 about 1/2 way up.

It topples into thte empty core.  Your fellow agents try to assert it is a floor, however, they are never able to describe reasonably where it fell from.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The concrete went all the way to the top.  Here is the concrete core wall of WTC 1 about 1/2 way up.
> 
> 
> 
> It topples into thte empty core.  Your fellow agents try to assert it is a floor, however, they are never able to describe reasonably where it fell from.


wrong again, dipshit, that is CLEARLY a floor section


----------



## Rat in the Hat

You know folks, maybe we got Tard-El all wrong. Since he can see 3" rebar from over 1 mile away, we know that he comes from the planet Krypton. Maybe we are overlooking the fact that another world would have definitions that differ from ours.

Perhaps on Tard-El's home planet, concrete is made from ferrous metals, and steel is made from gravel & sand. This would explain why he sees concrete in all of these photos & films. It's all he knows.

If he did not see these structures before Goof-El shot him into space in a concrete rocket, he would have learned them from Goof-El's educational woods (substances we know as "crystals")


----------



## Fizz

maybe on his planet people abandon their kids too. thats why he didnt pay child support for over a dozen years.

fucking scumbag.


----------



## Christophera

Ratty agent neglects to note that the 3" rebar nembers about 40 sticks and they overlap in areas, making what appears as LARGER.  Ratties infiltrating masters would not want it to notice that.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Ratty agent neglects to note that the 3" rebar nembers about 40 sticks and they overlap in areas, making what appears as LARGER.  Ratties infiltrating masters would not want it to notice that.


or maybe you're a fucking idiot that has no clue what you are talking about
so you call anyone that doesn't agree with your dipshit delusions an agent


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Ratty agent neglects to note that the 3" rebar nembers about 40 sticks and they overlap in areas, making what appears as LARGER.  Ratties infiltrating masters would not want it to notice that.



we can ACTUALLY SEE the steel core. no amount of diarrhea come out of your mouth is going to change our minds about what we can clearly see with our own eyes.

find any pictures of a concrete core yet? so far you posted pictures of steel and claimed its concrete. you posted pictures of smoke and said its concrete. you posted pictures of crumbling debris and say its concrete.

you still have not one single picture of a concrete core. 


this is what a concrete core looks like....






and this is what the steel core of the WTC looks like.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Ratty agent neglects to note that the 3" rebar nembers about 40 sticks and they overlap in areas, making what appears as LARGER.  Ratties infiltrating masters would not want it to notice that.



Even if you double it, Oh Hell, let's go for the gold. Even if you TRIPLE it, you are not going to see NINE INCH rebar in a standard resolution photograph at a greater than 1 mile distance.

Here's how you can prove me wrong. Take a sheet of copy paper, write on it "I'm Chrissy and I'm right". Tape it to a window on the top floor of the TransAmerica Tower, then shoot a photo from the ground 1 mile away without a telephoto lens. If the paper can be seen, I will admit you are right, and follow you completely.

If it can't be seen, you go away without ever posting here again.

Do we have a deal, Big Man?


----------



## Christophera

Of course we do see it, and there is no other explanation for it.  It is consistent with the info of t he engineer of record.

Newsweek September 13, 2001​
The coumns surrounding the core are 2+ feet.  We can state with certainty that less than half would be still visible.






We can tell they surround the core and are of the floor area because the floor beams are visible and GZ pictures show them immediately adjacent to the concrete core wall at its base.


----------



## Christophera

The difference between the two show a telephoto lens was used.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Of course we do see it, and there is no other explanation for it.  It is consistent with the info of t he engineer of record.
> 
> Newsweek September 13, 2001​
> The coumns surrounding the core are 2+ feet.  We can state with certainty that less than half would be still visible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can tell they surround the core and are of the floor area because the floor beams are visible and GZ pictures show them immediately adjacent to the concrete core wall at its base.


so now you are calling THIS rebar?
you called this steel columns before


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The difference between the two show a telephoto lens was used.


and then you called this rebar
you dont know what the fuck you are talking about


----------



## Fizz

no concrete in your picture, fucking scumbag.


----------



## Christophera

The infiltrating perpetrators you obey would want you to pretend that you thought I said there would be concrete in that image.  I have not said that.  This image is all concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> no concrete in your picture, fucking scumbag.


i'd like to see ANY photo of rebar that had been encased in concrete ever looking ANYTHING like that after the concrete had been removed by explosives
that is basically his claim, so find us ONE photo of rebar still standing straight up when the surrounding concrete had been removed by explosives


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The infiltrating perpetrators you obey would want you to pretend that you thought I said there would be concrete in that image.  I have not said that.  This image is all concrete.


more bullshit that proves you are too fucking stupid to know what you are talking about


----------



## Christophera

Your masters, the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder would want you to pretend that I have said this image shows rebar.






I have not said that.  I said that it has structural steel 2 feet wide and that it establishes what the structural steel looks like at that distance.

I have said that the below photo shows a completly different object and that it is comprised of many objects leaning together.  The lean to the left and semi trnasparent effect clearly establish that.  It is also considerably lower.






Explain to your masters you cannot win this argument because their deception is far too big and they haven't provided you with enough fraudulent evidence.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Of course we do see it, and there is no other explanation for it.  It is consistent with the info of t he engineer of record.
> 
> Newsweek September 13, 2001​
> The coumns surrounding the core are 2+ feet.  We can state with certainty that less than half would be still visible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can tell they surround the core and are of the floor area because the floor beams are visible and GZ pictures show them immediately adjacent to the concrete core wall at its base.



All right Jackass, I'll make it very fucking easy for you. The domed building in the foreground looks to be 1/4 mile away. And in a telephoto shot. Find any 47 story building of your choice. Put an 8 & 1/2 inch by 11 inch sheet of paper in a window on the top story of this building. Back off 1/4 mile, and shoot a photo of the building at 9:00 am on a clear, sunny, cloudless day (identical conditions to 9/11). If I can see the building from the roof to the street, and make out the piece of paper in the window, I'll believe anything you say. If I can't see the paper, meet me on the corner of State & Madison in Chicago, and kiss my ass in the middle of the intersection at high noon.

Have we got a deal, punk?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your masters, the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder would want you to pretend that I have said this image shows rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not said that.  I said that it has structural steel 2 feet wide and that it establishes what the structural steel looks like at that distance.
> 
> I have said that the below photo shows a completly different object and that it is comprised of many objects leaning together.  The lean to the left and semi trnasparent effect clearly establish that.  It is also considerably lower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to your masters you cannot win this argument because their deception is far too big and they haven't provided you with enough fraudulent evidence.


the two photos are of the EXACT SAME THING, dipshit, at different points in time
this PROVES you dont know what the fuck you are looking at


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we do see it, and there is no other explanation for it.  It is consistent with the info of t he engineer of record.
> 
> Newsweek September 13, 2001​
> The coumns surrounding the core are 2+ feet.  We can state with certainty that less than half would be still visible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can tell they surround the core and are of the floor area because the floor beams are visible and GZ pictures show them immediately adjacent to the concrete core wall at its base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All right Jackass, I'll make it very fucking easy for you. The domed building in the foreground looks to be 1/4 mile away. And in a telephoto shot. Find any 47 story building of your choice. Put an 8 & 1/2 inch by 11 inch sheet of paper in a window on the top story of this building. Back off 1/4 mile, and shoot a photo of the building at 9:00 am on a clear, sunny, cloudless day (identical conditions to 9/11). If I can see the building from the roof to the street, and make out the piece of paper in the window, I'll believe anything you say. If I can't see the paper, meet me on the corner of State & Madison in Chicago, and kiss my ass in the middle of the intersection at high noon.
> 
> Have we got a deal, punk?
Click to expand...

hell, the buildings in front are still there
and those windows are likely at least 3' wide


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The infiltrating perpetrators you obey would want you to pretend that you thought I said there would be concrete in that image.  I have not said that.  This image is all concrete.



Yes, it is if you are using the Kryptonian definition of "concrete", which is made of Iron, Carbon & Manganese, oh Mighty Tard-El.


----------



## Liability

The CriscoFEARa Q and A to settle everything:

All QUESTIONS ("Q:") are put to CriscoFEARa by Interrogators.  All Answers ("A:")  are provided by CriscoFEARa.

Q:    CriscoFEARa, please look at the following image, and take your time in doing so. Study it to your complete satisfaction.  When you've done that, let us know so that we can put a question to you regarding what it shows, okay?

A:   Yes.

Q:  CriscoFEARa, we will begin now.  Here's the picture.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Take your time studying it.  There is no rush.  When you are done studying it, please tell us that you are ready.

A:  (subject nods and intently examines the image for several minutes.  After about 4 1/2 minutes, CriscoFEARa speaks):  Ok.   I'm ready.

Q:  Thank you.  Our first question is, "Please tell us what you see."

A:  Rebar.  Tons of Rebar and Concrete.  Lots of Concrete.

Q:  Ah.  And based on what you see in that image, can you tell us what was happening?

A:  That's a trick question.

Q:  How so?

A:  The glass is not half empty nor is it half full.  That's what the infiltrators would want you to believe.

Q:  What glass?

A:  Estoppel!

Q:  Can you define that word for us?

A:  The crime of insanity prohibits me, on penalties of misprision of flatulation, from conspiring together with you in this fashion to conceal it.

Q:  Conceal what?

A:  It is clear that child support orders only enable drug dealers or users.

Q:  Thank you Mr. CriscoFEARa for participating in this little interview.

A:  Don't think the blinking will work!


----------



## Fizz

i think i'm gonna pee myself!! 

(ok, maybe i'll pee on the fucking scumbag's leg instead)


----------



## Christophera

Apparently the invisisteel core columns donot photograph as well as concrete.






Curious how the spire which is ordinary steel standing out side the core wall shows up, but left of the concrete wall the invisisteel core columns once again cannot be seen.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Apparently the invisisteel core columns donot photograph as well as concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious how the spire which is ordinary steel standing out side the core wall shows up, but left of the concrete wall the invisisteel core columns once again cannot be seen.


what are you talking about
that photo shows STEEL COLUMNS


----------



## Christophera

That is what I said, but the infiltrating perpetrators would want you to pretend I did not.  

*Most importantly, the column is OUTSIDE the core area*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That is what I said, but the infiltrating perpetrators would want you to pretend I did not.
> 
> *Most importantly, the column is OUTSIDE the core area*


WRONG
the steel WAS the core area
dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> *Most importantly, the column is OUTSIDE the core area*



says who?


----------



## Christophera

A single piece of steel was not the "core area".  According to the FEMA diagram, the only depiction of the core of either towers from official sources, there were many closely spaced columns in the "core area".

So the area left of the wall is the core area, and it is empty.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> A single piece of steel was not the "core area".  According to the FEMA diagram, the only depiction of the core of either towers from official sources, there were many closely spaced columns in the "core area".
> 
> 
> 
> So the area left of the wall is the core area, and it is empty.


you dont know what the fuck you are talking about, dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> A single piece of steel was not the "core area".  According to the FEMA diagram, the only depiction of the core of either towers from official sources, there were many closely spaced columns in the "core area".
> 
> So the area left of the wall is the core area, and it is empty.



so nobody says it except you.

ok. got ya...


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> A single piece of steel was not the "core area".  According to the FEMA diagram, the only depiction of the core of either towers from official sources, there were many closely spaced columns in the "core area".
> 
> So the area left of the wall is the core area, and it is empty.



the fema diagram isnt the fucking blueprints, scumbag.

its a basic drawing. you really are a fucking moron!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> A single piece of steel was not the "core area".  According to the FEMA diagram, the only depiction of the core of either towers from official sources, there were many closely spaced columns in the "core area".
> 
> So the area left of the wall is the core area, and it is empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fema diagram isnt the fucking blueprints, scumbag.
> 
> its a basic drawing. you really are a fucking moron!!
Click to expand...

he's been shown that before, it doesnt matter
hes totally fucking delusional


----------



## Christophera

The FEMA core is the only official depiction in existence.  Since you refuse to acknowledge that the ex mayor took the WTC documents and you cannot show they were returned, you support that the type structure remian secret.  You support the FEMA deception

Since Oxford,







Identifies a concrete core, and so does Robertson and August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE., it is you agents that are working hard with deception and manipulation to see the FEMA deception upheld.

The nations children are going to be very disapointed in leadership when they learn what you are doing.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The FEMA core is the only official depiction in existence.  Since you refuse to acknowledge that the ex mayor took the WTC documents and you cannot show they were returned, you support that the type structure remian secret.  You support the FEMA deception
> 
> Since Oxford,
> 
> 
> 
> Identifies a concrete core, and so does Robertson and August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE., it is you agents that are working hard with deception and manipulation to see the FEMA deception upheld.
> 
> The nations children are going to be very disapointed in leadership when they learn what you are doing.


shut up dipshit
you dont know what the fuck you are talking about


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> The FEMA core is the only official depiction in existence.



Would you like to clarify ..?

Any other depiction .. official or otherwise .. is therefore .. fact or null or void  or both.

Do you have the real plans Chris .. ?  .. 

THE REAL THING >>>> Turn up your speakers ...! 1969 !!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQ8d2EB435Q]YouTube - Russell Morris - The Real Thing (1969)[/ame]

Stann


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The FEMA core is the only official depiction in existence.  Since you refuse to acknowledge that the ex mayor took the WTC documents and you cannot show they were returned, you support that the type structure remian secret.  You support the FEMA deception



as soon as you prove that the taken documents included BUILDING PLANS i will prove they were returned. something cant be returned if it was never taken, jackass!!!


----------



## Christophera

No one has shown that the WTC documents taken by the ex mayor have been returned.

This remains the only official depiction of the core structure.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> No one has shown that the WTC documents taken by the ex mayor have been returned.
> 
> This remains the only official depiction of the core structure.



You'd first have to establish that they are missing, idiot.


----------



## Christophera

It has been established for many years.  No one has them.  If this is not true, provide a link.

LERA does not have them.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> LERA does not have them.



proof please.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> This remains the only official depiction of the core structure.



really? then what is THIS? your a fucking lying scumbag.


----------



## Christophera

That is a fraudulent diagram.

This is the west concrete core wall of WTC 1 standing in an end view left of an interior box column that was outside the core wall.


----------



## slackjawed

There is no proof from the agent of deception. Actual proof would prove him wrong AND make his operation unprofitable.


----------



## Christophera

The perpetrators would have agents pretend that the images of the concrete core from 9-11 were something other than proof off a concrete core.  Of course, considering all the corrobration, that assumption is not logical.

Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators would have agents pretend that the images of the concrete core from 9-11 were something other than proof off a concrete core.  Of course, considering all the corrobration, that assumption is not logical.
> 
> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.



Except *as you know but refuse to admit*, *Robertson never said* what was erroneously attributed to him.  Thus he cannot have anything he DIDN'T say "verified," you lying piece of shit.

Domel was wrong.  Yep.  Even an expert can make a mistake, asshole.

The Oxford crap doesn't actually say that which you imagine it says; but even if it did, in the case of the Twin Towers, it would simply be providing mistaken information.  

None of the images you have ever shared show "concrete."

And repeating that stupid meaningless always refuted paragraph you rely upon so ignorantly still doesn't support it.

You remain a fucking scumbag imbecile liar and a sack of rancid pus.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That is a fraudulent diagram.



says who? YOU?!!!!

HAHAHAhahahahahahahaha!!!!! thats funny!!!


----------



## Christophera

The diagram matches the fake plan 







Which has been shown to NOT represent what was on the ground.  The  above 12 foot wide concrete wall is where the fake plan shows an air shaft, a steam shaft and a janitors closet.






Your diagram is a fraud.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The diagram matches the fake plan
> 
> 
> 
> Which has been shown to NOT represent what was on the ground.  The  above 12 foot wide concrete wall is where the fake plan shows an air shaft, a steam shaft and a janitors closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Your diagram is a fraud.


the diagram is just a simplification of the tube within a tube construction, and had no bearing on the actual plans, dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The diagram matches the fake plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which has been shown to NOT represent what was on the ground.  The  above 12 foot wide concrete wall is where the fake plan shows an air shaft, a steam shaft and a janitors closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your diagram is a fraud.



no moron. your entire concrete core hoax is a fraud. you have no plans. you have no pictures. you have nothing.

you are delusional. you see things that arent there. you make crap up constantly. none of your shit makes any sense. you ignore facts and make up stupid lies. 

you need a doctor and desperately need to be taking your psych meds.


----------



## Christophera

The agents are going to try and get people to believe,

Newsweek can't get info correct from an engineer regarding fundamental design of skyscrapers that supposedly collapsed killing 3,0000.  Or that the engineer would not ask for a correction with the immense liability 

the info has attached to it.

Oxford encylopedia cannot get the fundamental design of 2 of the worlds tallest towers correct.

That a structural engineer certified in 12 states would publish a .pdf describing the fundmental design of skyscrapers that supposedly colapse killing 3,000, cannot get the design correct from sources available to him 2 weeks after 9-11.

That drywall can survive the crash of hundreds of thousands of tons of steel from a height of 500 feet.


And that conceptual diagrams of a skyscraper core do not need to show diagonal bracing which is needed for stability and resistence to sway.


And that it is okay for such a diagram to be the SOLITARY depiction (correct, no plans) for 2 of the worlds tallest buildings.


*Agents, this is a conspiracy forum, not COMEDY*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The agents are going to try and get people to believe,
> 
> *Agents, this is a conspiracy forum, not COMEDY*


you are a fucking comedy, dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The agents are going to try and get people to believe,
> 
> Newsweek can't get info correct from an engineer regarding fundamental design of skyscrapers that supposedly collapsed killing 3,0000.  Or that the engineer would not ask for a correction with the immense liability
> 
> the info has attached to it.
> 
> Oxford encylopedia cannot get the fundamental design of 2 of the worlds tallest towers correct.
> 
> That a structural engineer certified in 12 states would publish a .pdf describing the fundmental design of skyscrapers that supposedly colapse killing 3,000, cannot get the design correct from sources available to him 2 weeks after 9-11.
> 
> That drywall can survive the crash of hundreds of thousands of tons of steel from a height of 500 feet.
> 
> 
> And that conceptual diagrams of a skyscraper core do not need to show diagonal bracing which is needed for stability and resistence to sway.
> 
> 
> And that it is okay for such a diagram to be the SOLITARY depiction (correct, no plans) for 2 of the worlds tallest buildings.
> 
> 
> *Agents, this is a conspiracy forum, not COMEDY*


all that shit has been debunked over and over again.


the deadbeat scumbag that refuses to pay his child support because he cant find a paper from 1876 wants you to believe that THIS is concrete!!!


----------



## Christophera

Because the agents have no evidence they must try and create emotional reasoning.  However what I show with the failure to appear on subpoena definitely estoppes what the county was doing in retaliation for my exposing that over 1,000 case files were missing from the district court records.  But judges can and do lie on the bench these days.

Meanwhile, in stark contrast to your abject lack of evidence, Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## Fizz

steel core.






compulsive liar.


----------



## DiveCon

fizz said:


> steel core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *pathological *liar.


*fixed

*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Because the agents have no evidence they must try and create emotional reasoning.  However what I show with the failure to appear on subpoena definitely estoppes what the county was doing in retaliation for my exposing that over 1,000 case files were missing from the district court records.  But judges can and do lie on the bench these days.





Christophera said:


> <repetitive bullshit removed>


records from 1876 have NOTHING to do with your case of failure to pay child support, thus there were not material to your case


----------



## Christophera

The infiltrating perpetrators expect you to pretend that people cannot tell your image showing the massive columns that surrounded the core does not show steel columns inside the core.  Literealy, it does not show one.

Then you demonstrate what a coward you are by not posting your picture with mine.

I mean you could look like this,






Or this.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The infiltrating perpetrators expect you to pretend that people cannot tell your image showing the massive columns that surrounded the core does not show steel columns inside the core.  Literealy, it does not show one.
> 
> Then you demonstrate what a coward you are by not posting your picture with mine.
> 
> I mean you could look like this,
> 
> 
> 
> Or this.


you are the dipshit that not only used his own name here, but also posted his own photo online to be found by anyone
and clearly from your posts you are a pathological liar
as well as delusional beyond belief


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fizz said:


> steel core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kryptonian liar.



So this is what Tard-El looks like. Well, that answers a few questions.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The infiltrating perpetrators expect you to pretend that people cannot tell your image showing the massive columns that surrounded the core does not show steel columns inside the core.  Literealy, it does not show one.



another lie.

where are you getting this information that massive steel columns surrounded the core?

its just another stupid fucking lie you made up.

the steel core columns ARE THE CORE you deabeat moron. 

get a job and pay the $30,000 in child support you owe.


----------



## Liability

There she is, Misprision of Treason

There she is, your ideal (lunatic)

Conspiracy nutbars all want to be like her

but they can't be, because

She's one of a KIND!





*Miss Prision of Treason 2010.*

(Where's her crown?)


----------



## Christophera

fiz said:
			
		

> where are you getting this information that massive steel columns surrounded the core?



All of your photos show it.  Mine too, but they show some concrete too.  This one shows the massive core base wall of WTC 1.  The north core wall has the massive interior box column still standing, to the left, outside the core.






s.jones uses this one in error like you do.  This shows ONLY the columns surrounding the core.  It does not "look into" the core area.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where are you getting this information that massive steel columns surrounded the core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of your photos show it.  Mine too, but they show some concrete too.  This one shows the massive core base wall of WTC 1.  The north core wall has the massive interior box column still standing, to the left, outside the core.
Click to expand...


so you admit you are just making it up. you have no information to back up your claim that box columns surrounded a concrete core.

the pictures ALL show a steel core and no concrete. in your delusional mind you simply lie and say they surround concrete.

got it.

thanks.


----------



## Christophera

Your continued posting without asserting that there were steel core columns WHILE NOT posting images of the supposed steel core columns indicates that *the agents are weak at supporting the steel core columns because FEMA made them up.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Your continued posting without asserting that there were steel core columns WHILE NOT posting images of the supposed steel core columns indicates that *the agents are weak at supporting the steel core columns because FEMA made them up.*



Go back to bed, you're hallucinating again.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your continued posting without asserting that there were steel core columns WHILE NOT posting images of the supposed steel core columns indicates that *the agents are weak at supporting the steel core columns because FEMA made them up.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to bed, you're hallucinating again.
Click to expand...

he's just a delusional dipshit
just laugh at him


----------



## Christophera

Those are the kinds of things the infiltrating perpetrators would want you to say while you fail to recognize violations of law.

The FEMA deception is well substantiated.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Those are the kinds of things the infiltrating perpetrators would want you to say while you fail to recognize violations of law.
> 
> The FEMA deception is well substantiated.



Those are the kinds of things that honest truthful people watched live on TV the day the towers fell would want you to say while you fail to recognize a whole lot of Troofer drivel.

The idiot deception is well substantiated.

There, fixed that up for you.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Those are the kinds of things the infiltrating perpetrators would want you to say while you fail to recognize violations of law.
> 
> The FEMA deception is well substantiated.


wrong again, dipshit

this is what people with fully functional brains do when met with delusional dipshits like you


----------



## Christophera

Why is this never seen on 9-11?


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:


> Why is this never seen on 9-11?



H mmmm maybe it was because they all fell down.. 

Do you remember the nursery rhyme Chris

Atishoo .. atishoo they all fell down .. do we need to do the merry go round tune too..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOg2wL9W_Vs]YouTube - The Merry Go Round Broke Down[/ame] 

OK Chris I see we need to remind you...

Stann


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this never seen on 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H mmmm maybe it was because they all fell down..
> 
> Do you remember the nursery rhyme Chris
> 
> Atishoo .. atishoo they all fell down .. do we need to do the merry go round tune too..
> 
> 
> 
> OK Chris I see we need to remind you...
> 
> Stann
Click to expand...

the funniest thing is, that was seen, dipshit has even posted photos showing it


----------



## Christophera

You would misrepresent your dog as your mother to protect the secret methods of mass murder.  The perps like that.

I show concrete and the fact that NO steel is seen in the core area.  The perps do not laike that.  So you you won't.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You would misrepresent your dog as your mother to protect the secret methods of mass murder.  The perps like that.
> 
> I show concrete and the fact that NO steel is seen in the core area.  The perps do not laike that.  So you you won't.


no, dipshit, you show STEEL and CALL it concrete
otherwise no one would call you a delusional dipshit


----------



## stannrodd

Chris said:
			
		

> You would misrepresent your dog as your mother to protect the secret methods of mass murder.



I would do what to my dog !!!!  

Stann


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You would misrepresent your dog as your mother to protect the secret methods of mass murder.  The perps like that.
> 
> I show concrete and the fact that NO steel is seen in the core area.  The perps do not laike that.  So you you won't.



every time you get debunked you go off on this delusional "perps" and "agent" tirade.

of course, you dont address what was just debunked.... because you cant. there was no concrete core.

for instance, there is no concrete in the picture above. you show the silhoutte side of the image because you cant tell what what its made of instead of showing this side which clearly shows the STEEL CORE.


----------



## Christophera

That photo does not show inside the core.  Only the steel surrounding it and concrete seen through the grid of the inner wall of the exterior steell.  Here is the same steel on WTC 1.






The floor beams and interior box columns are the same.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That photo does not show inside the core.  Only the steel surrounding it and concrete seen through the grid of the inner wall of the exterior steell.



there is no steel surrounding the core. there are the perimeter walls and the STEEL CORE only. thats it. no concrete.


----------



## Christophera

You mean like this?






Please link to an image of those columns on 9-11.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please link to an image of those columns on 9-11.



yep. just like that but of course thats not a very detailed drawing. its just for idiots like you to get a basic understanding of what is being discussed.

here's a picture of the two middle rows of the core.


----------



## Christophera

That is a misrepresentation.  If not so, where are those supposed columns in this image?






Where are they here?






The columns seen are surrounding the core.  Not in the core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That is a misrepresentation.  If not so, where are those supposed columns in this image?
> 
> 
> 
> Where are they here?
> 
> 
> 
> The columns seen are surrounding the core.  Not in the core.



all three photos are of the exact same object, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Yes, the steel columns surrounding the core, but this one shows an end view of the massive concrete core wall at the west end of the WTC 1 concrete core.






Here is the north core base wall with the only full length columns that existed which SURROUNDED the core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Yes, the steel columns surrounding the core, but this one shows an end view of the massive concrete core wall at the west end of the WTC 1 concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the north core base wall with the only full length columns that existed which SURROUNDED the core.


except, neither photo shows any concrete in the core


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Yes, the steel columns surrounding the core,



they dont surround the core. they ARE the core, scumbag.

your interpretations of the photos you are showing are simply IDIOTIC.


----------



## slackjawed

"Frivolous litigation is the practice of starting or carrying on law suits that have little to no chance of winning. There are both legal and colloquial definitions of the term. In popular usage, lay persons typically call a lawsuit "frivolous" if they personally find a claim to be absurd, regardless of its legal standing. But in official usage, as by the judiciary of the United States, "frivolous litigation" is considered to consist of a legal claim or defense presented even though the party or the party's legal counsel had reason to know that the claim or defense was manifestly insufficient or futile, that is to say, had no legal merit. The remainder of this article discusses the usage of the term within the legal profession."

more
Frivolous litigation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Christophera

Your treason is not a civil suit.

*TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.*


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Your treason is not a civil suit.
> 
> *TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.*



His "treason?"  He has committed no treason, as you know, liar.

Treason would be something that involves acting against the government and people of the United States.

Refuting your willfully dishonest 9/11 Troofer conspiracy bullshit is, therefore, not even remotely akin to treason, asshole.

But since you, by those absurd and insidious claims, are giving aid and comfort to the camel-humpers who DID commit the atrocities (al qaeda), YOUR actions are more akin to treason than ANYTHING you have ever dishonestly pointed to, you filthy ass-licker.

Go get a job and pay your back child support, you unmanly scumbag.


----------



## slackjawed

agent chrissy specializes in the treason of spreading enemy propaganda.


----------



## Christophera

Are you asking people to believe that stealing and hiding the building plans for 2 skyscrapers that supposedly collapsed killing 3,000 and then misrepresenting that event to misuse the US military and conduct war on foriegn nations is not treason?

You cannot answer that question.  You can only prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that the core structure FEMA presented actually existed.

Otherwise, the facts filed in the US district court stand.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Are you asking people to believe that stealing and hiding the building plans for 2 skyscrapers that supposedly collapsed killing 3,000 and then misrepresenting that event to misuse the US military and conduct war on foriegn nations is not treason?
> 
> You cannot answer that question.  You can only prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that the core structure FEMA presented actually existed.
> 
> Otherwise, the facts filed in the US district court stand.


still proving what a dipshit you are


----------



## Christophera

Since you think the FEMA core,

is represented by this, the reverse of what you say is true.


Since you fail to recognize this independent authority in agreement with 2 others,

August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero see chapter 2.1)

is represented by this, the reverse of what you say is true.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Since you think the FEMA core,
> 
> 
> 
> is represented by this, the reverse of what you say is true.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you fail to recognize this independent authority in agreement with 2 others,
> 
> 
> 
> is represented by this, the reverse of what you say is true.




first you have never proven that was the ONLY representation that was used, second your photo of a dust cloud does not prove it was concrete
third you have proven over and over how fucking dishonest you are


----------



## Christophera

Are you saying this,







Looks like this?


----------



## Christophera

First you have never produced an independent source showing there were steel core columns.

All of your sources link back to FEMA and the construction photos are misrepresented.

What is in the core are elevator guide rail support steel.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Are you saying this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like this?



I am saying you are retarded and dishonest.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> First you have never produced an independent source showing there were steel core columns.
> 
> All of your sources link back to FEMA and the construction photos are misrepresented.
> 
> What is in the core are elevator guide rail support steel.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^SEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

steel core columns

and not one bit of concrete


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> First you have never produced an independent source showing there were steel core columns.
> 
> All of your sources link back to FEMA and the construction photos are misrepresented.
> 
> What is in the core are elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^SEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> steel core columns
> 
> and not one bit of concrete
Click to expand...


Except for all that Invisicrete.


----------



## Christophera

If the concrete was there you would not see out.  It was cast up to 7 floors below the top floor w/WTC 1, more with WTC 2.


Steel core columns are never seen in the core area on 9-11.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If the concrete was there you would not see out.  It was cast up to 7 floors below the top floor w/WTC 1, more with WTC 2.



something else you just completely made up after being shown pictures of the steel core.

*where is your documentation to support your claim that a concrete core was cast 7 floors below the top floor?*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> If the concrete was there you would not see out.  It was cast up to 7 floors below the top floor w/WTC 1, more with WTC 2.
> 
> 
> Steel core columns are never seen in the core area on 9-11.



You really don't know how stupid, demented, & retarded this concept you're proposing is, do you Tard-El?

Please give me one valid reason anyone would pour concrete in a vertical form AFTER the steelwork is done, especially 70 feet INTO the structure. Also, tell me how they got the forms out, and what they filled the gap between YOUR concrete core and the steelwork with. Or, did YOUR concrete core float inside the steelwork??


----------



## Christophera

Text is null.  This is the concrete core of WTC 2.






This is independent verification.

Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.​


----------



## Christophera

Correction, east wall of WTC 1


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Text is null.



your brain scan was null.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> This is independent verification.



no it isnt. its a lie. what you conclude is not in the text you show.

find any pictures of a concrete core yet?
find any documentation to your claim of "elevator guide rail support" that you pulled out of your ass?
find any documentation to support your claim that the cores were radically different?
find any pictures of the concrete core getting constructed?
find any building plans for a concrete core?






























































[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU]YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62]YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.[/ame]


"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME















you are officially DEBUNKED for about the millionth time.


----------



## Christophera

Agents try to say the object on the left is a core column.  At least that is very clear.  It bears no resemblence to the obvious steel on the right.

That is the end of a concrete wall.  The west wall of WTC 1 concrete core.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Text is null.



You're last IQ test was null. As is your knowledge of construction methods.


----------



## Christophera

You pretend your misrepresentations have any weight at all.  They have none.  It is all shown long ago.  There are more errors too.  mostly inconsistent core descriptions that invalidate all your bs subterfuge in support of secret methods of mass murder.

SPAM12
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html

SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html


FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html


----------



## Christophera

The verified independent evidence is immense.

Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick,






all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## Christophera

Why does the top of WTC 1 fall to the south when 61% of the shear wall of the north face was destroyed by the plane?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The verified independent evidence is immense.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20040807085840/http://msnbc.msn.com/id/3069641/.


no evidence
just your paranoid delusions


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The verified independent evidence is immense.
> 
> * **** spam, spam, spam & spam *****



None of this crap is verified, and it is definitely not independent, nor would it be considered evidence of anything other than stupidity. It's all an immense pile of twoofer bullshit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Why does the top of WTC 1 fall to the south when 61% of the shear wall of the north face was destroyed by the plane?



61% of the north face of a 110 story building was destroyed by a single plane?? Must have been one big-ass plane to do that much damage, right Chrissy Boy?


----------



## Christophera

Don't try and change the subject in evasion agent.  Felony misprision in 3,000 murder and treason deserve  some respect.

But the perps would not want that.

Why did the top fall south when the north face shear wall was 61% destroyed?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Don't try and change the subject in evasion agent.  Felony misprision in 3,000 murder and treason deserve  some respect.
> 
> But the perps would not want that.



English isn't your first language, right??



> Why did the top fall south when the north face shear wall was 61% destroyed?



Maybe because the wreckage of the aircraft blasted through the south wall, as seen on many of the videos on 9/11. And the fact that the jet fuel also went through to the south side, where the heaviest fire was concentrated. The north face was where the victims tried to lean out to get fresh air.

Where is the independent verification of your 61% figure? I think you pulled that number out of your ass.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try and change the subject in evasion agent.  Felony misprision in 3,000 murder and treason deserve  some respect.
> 
> But the perps would not want that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English isn't your first language, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the top fall south when the north face shear wall was 61% destroyed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because the wreckage of the aircraft blasted through the south wall, as seen on many of the videos on 9/11. And the fact that the jet fuel also went through to the south side, where the heaviest fire was concentrated. The north face was where the victims tried to lean out to get fresh air.
> 
> Where is the independent verification of your 61% figure? I think you pulled that number out of your ass.
Click to expand...

first i've heard of a 61% number


----------



## Christophera

Why did the top of WTC 1 fall south when 61% of the north face shear wall was destroyed?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

christophera said:


> why did the top of wtc 1 fall south when 61% of the north face shear wall was destroyed?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Why did the top of WTC 1 fall south when 61% of the north face shear wall was destroyed?


a source for the 61% claim?


----------



## Christophera

You claim there were steel core columns.  Your source is FEMA.  I know there was a deception.  You've produced no independent evidence for what you claim agent.  


NONE​
You have no standing traitor.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> You have no standing traitor.



You're right, I don't have a standing traitor. I don't have a sitting, kneeling or squatting traitor either. I don't surround myself with traitors like you do.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You claim there were steel core columns.  Your source is FEMA.  I know there was a deception.  You've produced no independent evidence for what you claim agent.
> 
> 
> NONE​
> You have no standing traitor.


every photo you post shows steel core columns but one, and that one is inconclusive because its a fucking DUST could


----------



## Rat in the Hat

According to secret agent Chrissy Tard-El, This is the steel core column in the core area on 9-11.  The steel core columns exist.



There you go Chrissy, I did a little consolidating from a couple of your posts for you. You can thank me later.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Secret agent man Chrissy said' There were steel core columns.  Your source is FEMA.  I know.  You've produced evidence for what you claim.  

Consolidated that up for you too.

No need to thank me, I just do it for the LULZ,


----------



## Christophera

Text posts of agents are null data.

When the ONLY official depiction of the core is this,



you know there is a BIG problem.  Just for starts.  But the pereptrators of mass murder will not want the agents to acknowledge that.

Then, on 9-11 the WTC 2 core looks like this.

The type of deception becomes apparent.  The construction photos are used to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as steel core columns.

*On 9-11, the core is empty because the elevator guide rails are to weak to stand and fell immediately*  Empty core, rebar surrounding it.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Text posts of agents are null data.
> 
> When the ONLY official depiction of the core is this,
> 
> 
> 
> you know there is a BIG problem.  Just for starts.  But the pereptrators of mass murder will not want the agents to acknowledge that.
> 
> Then, on 9-11 the WTC 2 core looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> The type of deception becomes apparent.  The construction photos are used to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as steel core columns.
> 
> *On 9-11, the core is empty because the elevator guide rails are to weak to stand and fell immediately*  Empty core, rebar surrounding it.


every post of yours is null because you are a fucking idiot


----------



## Christophera

You have failed to define the word and you've been asked to many times.  Your behavior that fails to use cognitiion of pretends to is idiotic, or pretends to be.  If you were real, you'd be an idiot.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You have failed to define the word and you've been asked to many times.  Your behavior that fails to use cognitiion of pretends to is idiotic, or pretends to be.  If you were real, you'd be an idiot.


and the reverse of everything you say is the truth


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:


> You have failed to define the word and you've been asked to many times.  Your behavior that fails to use cognitiion of pretends to is idiotic, or pretends to be.  If you were real, you'd be an idiot.



Come on Chris .. that old quiz routine doesn't get you anywhere ..

Anyone can ask  un-answerable questions and get a denial .. basic journalism.

You however are simply stupid to even think that your adversary's have limited cognitive ability.

I think Fintan said it well when he suggested you should work WITH your adversaries .. your refusal simply showed that you chose willingly to not work with anybody else, and really just preach steaming shit.

I guess that's what you have to do if you are the Chosen One . 

Scheming Shit Chris .... woo woo !! 

Watch your shoes going uphill .. tends to gravitate to your shoes

Stann


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You have failed to define the word



i looked "idiot" up in the dictionary and it had this picture next to it.....


----------



## Christophera

The FEMA deception is treason. Misrepresenting the elevator guide rail supports as core columns.


The core was a concrete tube.  Here is the east core wall of WTC 1.


----------



## slackjawed

This lie of FEMA deceiving the American Public is just propaganda spread for agent chri$$y to make a profit.

It is only about money, but it is treasonous nonetheless.


----------



## Liability

slackjawed said:


> This lie of FEMA deceiving the American Public is just propaganda spread for agent chri$$y to make a profit.
> 
> It is only about money, but it is treasonous nonetheless.





DoD Agent CristoFEARa is so hugely ineffectual, it is rather difficult to believe he makes any money from purveying his steady diet of dishonesty.

I mean, who the fuck would pay this lightweight knowing he has no ability to persuade?


----------



## slackjawed

Liability said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> This lie of FEMA deceiving the American Public is just propaganda spread for agent chri$$y to make a profit.
> 
> It is only about money, but it is treasonous nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DoD Agent CristoFEARa is so hugely ineffectual, it is rather difficult to believe he makes any money from purveying his steady diet of dishonesty.
> 
> I mean, who the fuck would pay this lightweight knowing he has no ability to persuade?
Click to expand...


I can only imagine what they are like. 
Over the course of the past few months, I have posted a plethora of links to agent chri$$y's activity on the web promoting the same bullshit he does here. 
In the past year, there was this guy that was part of the movement that was also a drug dealer. (big shocker there right?)
Brendon O'Connel from austrailia. 
Brendon O'Connell: Analysis of a so-called "Truth Teller"

If one follows the links in this story, one will find this guy promoted agent chri$$y's theory as part of an "exchange". The scheme sounds like an amway network where someone puts an idea forth, and others promote it. Those promoting get paid by those that puts forth. Ideally, everyone promotes, and everyone puts forth, meaning everyone in the network gets paid.

This brendon guy used his connections to sell his "white widow" weed over the internet for 3200$ bucks a pound, while saying his favorite drug is methamphetamine.

I suspect the "white widow" weed is responsible for several ideas that have been "put forth", and quite possibly even agent chri$$y's.


----------



## slackjawed

Posting the bill to maintain a website is meaningless. It proves nothing more than agent chri$$y maintains a website, just like my electric bill proves I have an account with NavApache Electric Coop.


----------



## stannrodd

slackjawed said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> This lie of FEMA deceiving the American Public is just propaganda spread for agent chri$$y to make a profit.
> 
> It is only about money, but it is treasonous nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DoD Agent CristoFEARa is so hugely ineffectual, it is rather difficult to believe he makes any money from purveying his steady diet of dishonesty.
> 
> I mean, who the fuck would pay this lightweight knowing he has no ability to persuade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can only imagine what they are like.
> Over the course of the past few months, I have posted a plethora of links to agent chri$$y's activity on the web promoting the same bullshit he does here.
> In the past year, there was this guy that was part of the movement that was also a drug dealer. (big shocker there right?)
> Brendon O'Connel from austrailia.
> Brendon O'Connell: Analysis of a so-called "Truth Teller"
> 
> If one follows the links in this story, one will find this guy promoted agent chri$$y's theory as part of an "exchange". The scheme sounds like an amway network where someone puts an idea forth, and others promote it. Those promoting get paid by those that puts forth. Ideally, everyone promotes, and everyone puts forth, meaning everyone in the network gets paid.
> 
> This brendon guy used his connections to sell his "white widow" weed over the internet for 3200$ bucks a pound, while saying his favorite drug is methamphetamine.
> 
> I suspect the "white widow" weed is responsible for several ideas that have been "put forth", and quite possibly even agent chri$$y's.
Click to expand...


That's a very interesting article .. 

*ChrisTroofer* .. have you been indulging in wacky baccy ? .. could explain your moronic persistence in PUSHING your hoax..

Do you get a Chri$$y cut in exchange for pushing your wheelbarow of concrete manure around the internet .. oh dear .. that would be very naughty wouldn't it.

There isn't any other real reason .. unless you are basically a delusional fool .. which actually makes sense either way. 

Stann


----------



## Christophera

Since the core area is always empty in alll 9-11 images, only structural steel surrounding the concrete core walls.


Then logically it proves that what was in the core that is shown in construction photos was very weak.  Like elevator guide rail support steel.


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:


> Since the core area is always empty in alll 9-11 images



All images Christopharter .. ?? 

Show us *all* the images .. all of them !! Prove your point with some text and images.




			
				Christotroofer said:
			
		

> Then logically it proves that what was in the core that is shown in construction photos was very weak.  Like elevator guide rail support steel.



Logically it actually shows that you simply regurgitate shit, because you are so full of it.

Are you doing it in exchange for something Chri$$y poos ?? Wouldn't be that wacky baccy or methamphetamine would it ??

Stann


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Since the core area is always empty in *alll* 9-11 images, only structural steel surrounding the concrete core walls.
> 
> 
> Then logically it proves that what was in the core that is shown in construction photos was very weak.  Like elevator guide rail support steel.



  Since the core area is always empty in *alll* 9-11 images, only structural steel surrounding the concrete [sic] core walls.

First off, dipshit, the highlighted attempt at a sentence failed.  Since X, only structural steel surrounding the concrete [sic]core walls WHAT?

Secondly, liar, the LOGICAL implication that flows from the FACT that the core area is always shown as empty is that it always WAS empty.  No concrete.  Not even Invisicrete, scumbag.

This explains why (despite your pronounced propensity to lie all the time) you have never (not once, ever) shown ANY fucking concrete, you unmanly lying scumbag Troofer.

What kind of low life fucking piece of shit scumbag unmanly waste of life would CHOOSE to NOT support his own children?  Only a complete total rat-bastard, cock-less, ball-less piece of shit like CriscoFEARa would be so loathsome.






*The above-pictured ^ unmanly  scumbag piece of shit has no balls, no dick, no human decency, no honor, no integrity,  no honesty and no soul.*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Since the core area is always empty in alll 9-11 images, only structural steel surrounding the concrete core walls.



bullshit. thats just an outright lie.


Christophera said:


> Then logically it proves that what was in the core that is shown in construction photos was very weak.  Like elevator guide rail support steel.



bullshit. you are trying to base your concrete core on "logic" now?

HAhahahahahahahahah!!!!

you wouldnt know what logic was if it walked up to you and dangled its balls in your mouth.


----------



## slackjawed

Now that agent chri$$y has been exposed as a twoofer for profit, it makes much more sense that he continues to post the same tired debunked bullshit.

It also explains a lot about his almost universal ban around the internet.

The article about Brendon O'Connell, as those of you that followed all the links and read everything, says that an international investigation is under way and more arrests are pending.


I wonder how "estoppel" works against interpol.


----------



## Fizz

this guy can barely make a post that can be comprehended. can you imagine trying to read his book?


----------



## Christophera

Agents with no evidence in their false social groups must pretend that grammer is more important than,

3,000 murders

The US Constitution

The futures of Amercans

The logic is VERY good.  Since the core is completely empty on 9-11 AND butt plates are too weak to join core columns, AND massive shear walls are seen surrounding the core AND the engineer of record for the Twins gives information to Newsweek indentifying a concrete core.


----------



## slackjawed

Same old lies for profit from agent chri$$y.......


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents with no evidence in their false social groups must pretend that grammer is more important than,
> 
> 3,000 murders
> 
> The US Constitution
> 
> The futures of Amercans
> 
> The logic is VERY good.  Since the core is completely empty on 9-11 AND butt plates are too weak to join core columns, AND massive shear walls are seen surrounding the core AND the engineer of record for the Twins gives information to Newsweek indentifying a concrete core.


no, we make fun of you because of those things, dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The logic is VERY good.


...and this is where you FAIL.

your logic is faulty because it comes from YOU.

remember, you arent logical enough to PAY YOUR FUCKING CHILD SUPPORT!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Agents with no evidence in their false social groups must pretend that grammer is more important than,
> 
> 3,000 murders
> 
> The US Constitution
> 
> The futures of Amercans
> 
> The logic is VERY good.  Since the core is completely empty on 9-11 AND butt plates are too weak to join core columns, AND massive shear walls are seen surrounding the core AND the engineer of record for the Twins gives information to Newsweek indentifying a concrete core.



How many imbeciles paid you to post this today, Brown? Will you use the blood money for a drink and a good laugh at the 9/11 victims expense?


----------



## Christophera

Because you fail to recognize a vaiolation of law depriving the public of building plans for the Twin towers, obstruction justice in the determination of the cause of death in 3,000 murders, your words will apply to yourself agent.

The public HAS independently verified evidence showinag a concrete core.

Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the 






WTC 1 east shear wall toppling[/url], consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> blah blah debunked bullshit blah blah


fixed


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> *****incomprehensible misspelled spam****
> 
> {debunked movie}
> 
> ****more spam*****



Give it up, Brown. Only your paying crowd believes anything you say. Fortunately, based on your account you posted, that's only one or two morons like yourself.

Go back to your hole in the rock. Or your playhouse. I don't care which, just go.


----------



## Christophera

You never did answer why the top of WTC 1 fell south when 61% percent of the north face shear wall was destroyed by flight 11.






When a shear wall of a building is destroyed, the building falls in that direction.


----------



## slackjawed

agent chri$$y should be ashamed but the need to generate profit requires him to ignore the facts and continue to post lies


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> You never did answer why the top of WTC 1 fell south when 61% percent of the north face shear wall was destroyed by flight 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a shear wall of a building is destroyed, the building falls in that direction.



Stop making shit up, you filthy dishonest unmanly asshole.  You are only further embarrassing yourself (even if you lack sufficient sense to realize it).

The direction of gravity tends to be pretty much ---

straight down.

When the Twin Towers fell, they fell in accordance with the expectations of basic physics, you lying scumbag moron.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You never did answer why the top of WTC 1 fell south when* 61% percent of the north face shear wall was destroyed by flight 11.*
> 
> 
> 
> When a shear wall of a building is destroyed, the building falls in that direction.


still waiting for your source for that


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never did answer why the top of WTC 1 fell south when* 61% percent of the north face shear wall was destroyed by flight 11.*
> 
> 
> 
> When a shear wall of a building is destroyed, the building falls in that direction.
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting for your source for that
Click to expand...


Just for starters:  there is not a chance in the universe that the plane crash into the building destroyed 61% of any wall or combination of walls.  He makes his shit up as he goes along.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never did answer why the top of WTC 1 fell south when* 61% percent of the north face shear wall was destroyed by flight 11.*
> 
> 
> 
> When a shear wall of a building is destroyed, the building falls in that direction.
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting for your source for that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just for starters:  there is not a chance in the universe that the plane crash into the building destroyed 61% of any wall or combination of walls.  He makes his shit up as he goes along.
Click to expand...

oh, i know


----------



## Christophera

Agents are not interested in truth.

9-11 Review: Jets Impact the Twin Towers

*According to FEMA's damage estimates, The North Tower impact destroyed from 31 to 36 of its perimeter columns, and the South Tower impact destroyed about 23 of its perimeter columns. Since each tower had 240 perimeter columns, the impacts destroyed only about 13 and 10 percent of the towers' perimeter columns, and only on a few floors.
*

Do the math, 60%.  The poster that posted 61% had done an independent count. from photos.

Now, tell me WHY the top of WTC 1 fell to the south.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents are not interested in truth.
> 
> 9-11 Review: Jets Impact the Twin Towers
> 
> *According to FEMA's damage estimates, The North Tower impact destroyed from 31 to 36 of its perimeter columns, and the South Tower impact destroyed about 23 of its perimeter columns. Since each tower had 240 perimeter columns, the impacts destroyed only about 13 and 10 percent of the towers' perimeter columns, and only on a few floors.
> *
> 
> Do the math, 60%.  The poster that posted 61% had done an independent count. from photos.
> 
> Now, tell me WHY the top of WTC 1 fell to the south.


you suck at math too


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Agents are not interested in truth.
> 
> 9-11 Review: Jets Impact the Twin Towers
> 
> *According to FEMA's damage estimates, The North Tower impact destroyed from 31 to 36 of its perimeter columns, and the South Tower impact destroyed about 23 of its perimeter columns. Since each tower had 240 perimeter columns, the impacts destroyed only about 13 and 10 percent of the towers' perimeter columns, and only on a few floors.
> *
> 
> Do the math, 60%.  The poster that posted 61% had done an independent count. from photos.
> 
> Now, tell me WHY the top of WTC 1 fell to the south.



the only person not interested in the truth is you. you are interested in making money from the blood of 3000 americans.

the truth is the towers had a steel core. you cant back up any of your claims. you show pictures of a steel core and claim its concrete. you lie and say steel core columns are "elevator guide rail supports" (something you completely made up). you lie and claim things are "butt plates" that are not. (something else you completely made up). you change your story every time you are proven wrong and you have been proven wong so many times that you cant even keep track of what your story is.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Agents are not interested in truth.
> 
> 9-11 Review: Jets Impact the Twin Towers
> 
> *According to FEMA's damage estimates, The North Tower impact destroyed from 31 to 36 of its perimeter columns, and the South Tower impact destroyed about 23 of its perimeter columns. Since each tower had 240 perimeter columns, the impacts destroyed only about 13 and 10 percent of the towers' perimeter columns, and only on a few floors.
> *
> 
> Do the math, 60%.  The poster that posted 61% had done an independent count. from photos.
> 
> Now, tell me WHY the top of WTC 1 fell to the south.



If you were ABLE to do math correctly, you dishonest and hopelessly ignorant, dishonest and stupid unmanly piece of shit, even YOU would have to realize that 60% of 240 perimeter columns would be -- .6 x 240 = 144 columns.  And, as WE all see, even if you in your retarded universe don't, you didn't even argue that the planes destroyed a portion of 61 percent of the perimeter columns, douche.  *You* claimed they destroyed 61% of the WALL.  And of course, that was not true, either, moron.  The planes, big as they were,  still only took out a large portion of a few FLOORS.

When support columns get wrecked, they may lean to one side or another depending on where the most damage is, and as they start to collapse, it is perfectly rational to expect them to topple in the direction of the damage.   But even then, they only fell outwards, at first, a bit, in the direction of the greatest damage -- but then went very much straight fucking down.

CriscoFEARa, you fucking piece of filth, have you ever admitted to yourself that you are an unmanly lying piece of shit?  Have you ever sought out professional psychiatric help?   You really should.


----------



## DiveCon

christoFEARa proves once again, he is an AGENT
since it is proven he isnt interested in truth


----------



## Christophera

lilybily said:
			
		

> f you were ABLE to do math correctly, you dishonest and hopelessly ignorant,



It is okay for agents to pretend to be stupid.  I mean you are so wrong and so sick for supporting mass murder we can allow you to be stupid.

Divide the 240 x 4 to represent the 4 walls.


----------



## Liability

SCUMBAG LIAR CriscoFEARa said:


> lilybily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f you were ABLE to do math correctly, you dishonest and hopelessly ignorant,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is okay for agents to pretend to be stupid.  I mean you are so wrong and so sick for supporting mass murder we can allow you to be stupid.
> 
> Divide the 240 x 4 to represent the 4 walls.
Click to expand...


It is not actually "okay" for a lying Department of Disinformation Agent, like you, shit-breath, to outright lie.

If the building was a square, your nominal effort to engage in "math" would work.  And under such circumstances the number of damaged columns might amount to a higher *percentage *of damaged columns per wall.  But it would STILL not be, AS YOU ORIGINALLY and ignorantly said, "61% percent of the north face shear wall was destroyed."

It would be a percentage of the COLUMNS that were damaged (not "destroyed") and it would be a MINOR percentage of the WALL ITSELF (which is the item you specified) that was damaged.

You are a plodding liar, but that only means you suck at your job.  You don't get bonus points for being a terrible and obvious liar.  For in the end, you remain just a filthy scumbag liar.


----------



## Christophera

I thought you were just pretending to be stupid!

The building was square.

When a column is cut it has lost its bearing capacity.

When an agent is exposed their subterfuge loses credibility





*Why did the top of the tower fall to the south when 61% of the shear wall had been destroyed on the north side?*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I thought you were just pretending to be stupid!
> 
> The building was square.
> 
> When a column is cut it has lost its bearing capacity.
> 
> When an agent is exposed their subterfuge loses credibility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why did the top of the tower fall to the south when 61% of the shear wall had been destroyed on the north side?*


you ignore damage on the south side and the fact that momentum would carry the jet fuel more to that side thus causing more fires to be hotter on that side as well


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> When a column is cut it has lost its bearing capacity.



That might be true if there is only one perimeter column. But that wasn't the case.

*We* know the perimeter columns making up the majority of the towers exo-skeleton walls were built in a fashion, where there were three sets of columns structures, staggered per prefabbed unit. This was required to make the curtain effect useful structurally if damaged by an impact from a stray airliner. Such that if one perimeter column was breached the load bearing for that column was transferred to remaining columns. 

There is no need for a concrete core and in fact there wasn't one. 

So go and do something else Chris.. what a waste of your time mate .. I told you this in 2004 .. when you decided to misquote me.... JERK

Stann


----------



## Christophera

No independent verification for steel core columns has ever been presented.  The concrete core is the only core that can be proven with evidence that has independent verification.

The end view of the WTC 1 concrete core wall on the west, narrow end of the core.







The spire is OUTSIDE of the core area and is the same box column as is seen north, outside. of WTC 1 north, long side core base wall.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No independent verification for steel core columns has ever been presented.  The concrete core is the only core that can be proven with evidence that has independent verification.
> 
> The end view of the WTC 1 concrete core wall on the west, narrow end of the core.
> 
> 
> 
> The spire is OUTSIDE of the core area and is the same box column as is seen north, outside. of WTC 1 north, long side core base wall.


maybe if you actually had evidence that showed concrete in the core
but you don't
all the photos you post show either steel core or are not able to show anything of substance
thats why everyone thinks you are a fucking IDIOT


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:


> No independent verification for steel core columns has ever been presented.
> 
> The concrete core is the only core that can be proven with evidence that has independent verification.



Should read ..

"No independent verification for a concrete core has ever been presented.  The steel core is the only core that can be proven with evidence that has absolute and total verification."

Stann


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> I thought you were just pretending to be stupid!
> 
> The building was square.
> 
> When a column is cut it has lost its bearing capacity.
> 
> When an agent is exposed their subterfuge loses credibility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the top of the tower fall to the south when * 61% of the shear wall had been destroyed on the north side?*



OK Brown, I did the math, just for you. 

The north face of the tower was 1,368 foot tall x 207 foot wide for a total of 283,176 square feet.

A Boeing 767 has a wingspan of 156 feet, and a tail height of 52 feet. I'm going to be generous here and allow a box dimension of 8,112 square feet, even though it would be much less than that because aircraft are not rectangular.

Now explain to me in clear English how 8,112 sq ft is 61% of 283,176 sq ft. Because by my calculations it comes out to only 2.86%

I await your answer, profiteer. And remember to use your words only. No bullshit debunked movies and links. No out of context or consolidated quotes. And no photos that we've seen a million times and know to be bullshit of the highest order.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were just pretending to be stupid!
> 
> The building was square.
> 
> When a column is cut it has lost its bearing capacity.
> 
> When an agent is exposed their subterfuge loses credibility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the top of the tower fall to the south when * 61% of the shear wall had been destroyed on the north side?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Brown, I did the math, just for you.
> 
> The north face of the tower was 1,368 foot tall x 207 foot wide for a total of 283,176 square feet.
> 
> A Boeing 767 has a wingspan of 156 feet, and a tail height of 52 feet. I'm going to be generous here and allow a box dimension of 8,112 square feet, even though it would be much less than that because aircraft are not rectangular.
> 
> Now explain to me in clear English how 8,112 sq ft is 61% of 283,176 sq ft. Because by my calculations it comes out to only 2.86%
> 
> I await your answer, profiteer. And remember to use your words only. *No bullshit debunked movies and links. No out of context or consolidated quotes. And no photos that we've seen a million times and know to be bullshit of the highest order.*
Click to expand...



he cant respond and meet those conditions


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> I thought you were just pretending to be stupid!
> 
> The building was square.
> 
> When a column is cut it has lost its bearing capacity.
> 
> When an agent is exposed their subterfuge loses credibility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why did the top of the tower fall to the south when 61% of the shear wall had been destroyed on the north side?*



I hereby stipulate and acknowledge or admit that the Twin Towers were about 208 feet on a side and the 4 sides formed a square.

See, CristoFEARa?  It's easy to admit a fact.

Now it's your turn.

Can you admit that you claimed that the jets destroyed 61% of a WALL, when they jets did NOT destroy ANY such proportion of any wall or combination of walls?  You did later waffle and address the destruction of the _perimeter columns_, but since the columns that got damaged were not destroyed until the collapse, you were wrong there, too.  Can you admit that?

Got any balls at all?

Don't worry.  _Aint nobody_ counting on you having integrity or on your ability to respond honestly.


----------



## Christophera

lilybily,

Are you saying that 36 is NOT 60% of 1/4 of 240?

There is no way that jet fuel is going to weaken enough steel on the south side perimeter wall of WTC 1 to cause the top of WTC 1 to fall to the south.


The fires were not hot enough to cause the scale of failure seen.

So *WHY* did the top of WTC 1 fall to the south when 61% of the shear wall perimeter columns on the north side was destroyed?

BTW, your BS area calculations do not apply.  SHame ful waste of taxpayer money in a black budget psyops.


----------



## Liability

CriscoFEARa said:


> * * *
> 
> Are you saying that 36 is NOT 60% of 1/4 of 240?



There is no way of saying something clearly enough for the retard you are to comprehend.

I am not quibbling about what number is 60 percent of some other number, asshole.

I am saying that YOU changed the terms in the middle of the discussion, ass-sucker.

FIRST you spoke of the destruction of 61% of the WALL.  You did NOT address the question of what percentage of the columns were damaged.  You discussed (a) the WALL and (b) DESTRUCTION (not damage).

Nowhere near 60 percent of the WALL was destroyed upon impact by the (relatively) small jetliner.  



CriscoFEARa said:


> There is no way that jet fuel is going to weaken enough steel on the south side perimeter wall of WTC 1 to cause the top of WTC 1 to fall to the south.



You remain a lying asshole scum-sucker.  The firs, which we all saw go on for a good long time, didn't weaken the perimeter wall, fuck-face.  That was never the claim, either, douche-rag. It weakened the metal connections (probably at the point of contact) that connected the core wall (steel) to the perimeter wall (also steel).

[The bullshit IMAGE ]http://algoxy.* * * *  bullshit images will not be repeated when quoting your bullshit posts, ass-sucker[/ algoxy bullshit image]



CriscoFEARa said:


> The fires were not hot enough to cause the scale of failure seen.



They were hot enough to weaken the metal connections and that's all that was required under all of the conditioons of that horrible day, ass-sucker.



CriscoFEARa said:


> So *WHY* did the top of WTC 1 fall to the south when 61% of the shear wall perimeter columns on the north side was destroyed?



61% of the wall was not destroyed, asshole.  Repeating your idiocy will never engender agreement with your idiocy, stupid.  The building's top portion, when it started to topple, fell toward the area that was weakened and which buckled due to the damage and the fires.  End of fucking story.  Not a mystery.  It's just that you are far too stupid and stubborn to grasp reality, ass-sucker.



CriscoFEARa said:


> Unintelligible blithering blathering ass-sucker bullshit  idiocy snipped.


----------



## Christophera

For all structural purposes of a bearing shear wall, 61% of WTC 1's north shear wall was destroyed relating to the load over the zone of destruction because 61% of the columns were destroyed.

*Why did the top of WTC 1 fall to the south instead of to the north as would be normal when bearing capacity of a shear wall is removed?*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> For all structural purposes of a bearing shear wall, 61% of WTC 1's north shear wall was destroyed relating to the load over the zone of destruction because 61% of the columns were destroyed.
> 
> *Why did the top of WTC 1 fall to the south instead of to the north as would be normal when bearing capacity of a shear wall is removed?*


wrong again, dipshit
61% of the columns were damaged, but not destroyed
they were destroyed at the point of impact, but thats not what you claimed


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> For all structural purposes of a bearing shear wall, 61% of WTC 1's north shear wall was destroyed relating to the load over the zone of destruction because 61% of the columns were destroyed.



See:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/2260069-post1632.html

Your utter invalidity is astounding, CriscoFEARa, you maggot fucker.



Christophera said:


> *Why did the top of WTC 1 fall to the south instead of to the north as would be normal when bearing capacity of a shear wall is removed?*



*The answer that shows you are a fucking asshole hasn't changed since the last time you asked that stupid question and had it fully answered, scumbag.*


----------



## Trojan

Christophera said:


> For all structural purposes of a bearing shear wall, 61% of WTC 1's north shear wall was destroyed relating to the load over the zone of destruction because 61% of the columns were destroyed.
> 
> *Why did the top of WTC 1 fall to the south instead of to the north as would be normal when bearing capacity of a shear wall is removed?*



I thought you proved treason like four months ago, now I check back and it looks like it was kicked out of court - what went wrong?


----------



## Christophera

Not "kicked out".  The judges rejected their duty and made us civil plaintiffs against the traitors.  We objected formally and asked for "cause" to do this.






The judge never responded.  The US marshalls apologetically asked us how they could help.  Their advice was erroneous. as were the judges actions.

This was filed.






As well as this.










The infiltration has gotten to the judges but the clerks know the law too.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Not "kicked out".  The judges rejected their duty and made us civil plaintiffs against the traitors.  We objected formally and asked for "cause" to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> The judge never responded.  The US marshalls apologetically asked us how they could help.  Their advice was erroneous. as were the judges actions.
> 
> This was filed.
> 
> 
> 
> As well as this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The infiltration has gotten to the judges but the clerks know the law too.



keep at it ChristoFEARa
keep pestering that judge and accuse him of all kinds of delusional things

maybe he will finally give you what you deserve
lock you up for psychiatric evaluation


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Not "kicked out".  The judges rejected their duty and made us civil plaintiffs against the traitors.



it looks like the judge came to the same conclusion that the rest of the world has.

that you are a fucking moron!! 

(maybe if you didnt get kicked out of school in the 8th grade your writing would be more legible).


----------



## Christophera

The infiltrating perpetrators would want you to say something like that.

All the court had to do was create local rules that allowed a citizens to comply with,

*TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.
*

If the court had done that, it would be perfectly okay for them to accept the disclosure and do nothing.  







_*By filing a civil suit in our name they blatantly told the world they refuse to do their duty.*_


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The infiltrating perpetrators would want you to say something like that.
> 
> All the court had to do was create local rules that allowed a citizens to comply with,
> 
> 
> If the court had done that, it would be perfectly okay for them to accept the disclosure and do nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*By filing a civil suit in our name they blatantly told the world they refuse to do their duty.*_


keep proving what a dipshit you are
its quite humorous


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Not "kicked out".  The judges rejected their duty and made us civil plaintiffs against the traitors.  We objected formally and asked for "cause" to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The judge never responded.  The US marshalls apologetically asked us how they could help.  Their advice was erroneous. as were the judges actions.
> 
> This was filed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The infiltration has gotten to the judges but the clerks know the law too.



The hand printed "filing" was a nice touch, CriscoFEARa, you fucking ass-clown.    

Next time, use *crayons*.  Lots of reds, blues and greens.


----------



## Fizz

Liability said:


> The hand printed "filing" was a nice touch, CriscoFEARa, you fucking ass-clown.
> 
> Next time, use *crayons*.  Lots of reds, blues and greens.



i tried to read it but my neck hurt from tilting my head sideways.


----------



## Liability

Fizz said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hand printed "filing" was a nice touch, CriscoFEARa, you fucking ass-clown.
> 
> Next time, use *crayons*.  Lots of reds, blues and greens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried to read it but my neck hurt from tilting my head sideways.
Click to expand...




That up and down hill block printing so closely approximated a typewritten pleading that I suspect the judge never even realized that it was hand printed.


----------



## Christophera

Of course we are only hand printing because the judges will not recognize, follow and uphold the law.

But, the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder won't want you to notice that.

These people and their loved ones thought laws protected them.







Maybe sometime again they will, but not if you and your masters have their way.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Of course we are only hand printing because the judges will not recognize, follow and uphold the law.
> 
> But, the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder won't want you to notice that.
> 
> These people and their loved ones thought laws protected them.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe sometime again they will, but not if you and your masters have their way.


tell that to the judge to his face, PLEASE


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Of course we are only hand printing because the judges will not recognize, follow and uphold the law.
> 
> But, the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder won't want you to notice that.
> 
> These people and their loved ones thought laws protected them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe sometime again they will, but not if you and your masters have their way.



these are the people you are trying to make money from.

you disgust me.


----------



## Christophera

[divot=]tell that to the judge to his face, PLEASE[/quote]

I would love to.  Chances are they are too ashamed to face the public on these issues.


----------



## Christophera

These are the people I've been trying to contact for 8 years now.






But it appears they are well insulated/separated/sheilded from the public by many non profit organizations that popped up immediately.

What a coincidence.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> *The infiltrating perpetrators would want you to say something like that.*
> 
> All the court had to do was create local rules that allowed a citizens to comply with,
> 
> *TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.
> *
> 
> If the court had done that, it would be perfectly okay for them to accept the disclosure and do nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*By filing a civil suit in our name they blatantly told the world they refuse to do their duty.*_


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> These are the people I've been trying to contact for 8 years now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it appears they are well insulated/separated/sheilded from the public by many non profit organizations that popped up immediately.
> 
> What a coincidence.



They are probably insulated from nasty fucking lowlife vermin shit like you by the basic human instinct which makes us avoid foul smelling diseased scum like you.


----------



## Liability

CriscoFEARa, you fucking lowlife retard.

Since you can fulfill your citizen's "duty" to report the alleged *misprision of treason* [sic] with a judge *or* with the President of the United States *or* with a Governor, why not just write a letter to President Obama or to the Governator?

I mean, bothering the poor judge who apparently just doesn't "understand" the law as clearly as you do is futile, evidently.  But, thankfully, you can still comply with your civic duty by writing a nice letter to the President or to Ahnold.

Whew.

Problem solved.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> These are the people I've been trying to contact for 8 years now.



stalker


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> These are the people I've been trying to contact for 8 years now.



And who were all smart enough to avoid you, Profiteer Agent Brown.


----------



## Christophera

fiz said:
			
		

> stalker



The infiltrating perpetrators would want you to use cognitive distortions, generalizations and minimizations to try and obscure the fact that the perps had structures of organization in place so families of victims could be virtually sequestered and shielded from those who wish to preserve Consitutional rights by finding and using truth.

Agents without evidence can only conduct ad hominium because they have no independently verified evidence.

The simple fact is obvious.  FEMA says the core looks like this.

On 9-11, we see this for the core of WTC 2.

and it can only be reasonably described as concrete.  Completely consistent with the information from the engineer of record for the Towers 2 days after 9-11.  September 13, 2001

And the agents cannot find the source of the towers plans.  I know that they were taken in a violation of law in order to make the deception the agents attempt to enforce more possible.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stalker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The infiltrating perpetrators would want you to use cognitive distortions, generalizations and minimizations to try and obscure the fact that the perps had structures of organization in place so families of victims could be virtually sequestered and shielded from those who wish to preserve Consitutional rights by finding and using truth.
> 
> Agents without evidence can only conduct ad hominium because they have no independently verified evidence.
> 
> The simple fact is obvious.  FEMA says the core looks like this.
> 
> On 9-11, we see this for the core of WTC 2.
> 
> and it can only be reasonably described as concrete.  Completely consistent with the information from the engineer of record for the Towers 2 days after 9-11.  September 13, 2001
> 
> And the agents cannot find the source of the towers plans.  I know that they were taken in a violation of law in order to make the deception the agents attempt to enforce more possible.
Click to expand...


trying to contact people for 8 years is STALKING.

none of your rambling incoherent rants that were already debunked can change that.


----------



## Christophera

The infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder might benefit from you applying cognitive distortions such as attempting to maximize my activity far beyond anything actually done.

You expose yourself trying to protect secrete methods of mass murder.

Perhaps twice a year in 8 years did I find what appeared as a likely way to make contact.  None worked for the EXACT reasons I stated.

They are being shielded by your masters in another branch of the psyops.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder might benefit from you applying cognitive distortions such as attempting to maximize my activity far beyond anything actually done.
> 
> You expose yourself trying to protect secrete methods of mass murder.
> 
> Perhaps twice a year in 8 years did I find what appeared as a likely way to make contact.  None worked for the EXACT reasons I stated.
> 
> They are being shielded by your masters in another branch of the psyops.


damn, you are a moronic idiot


----------



## Christophera

The FEMA deception

The ONLY official depiction of ANY kind of the Twin towers core is a total misrepresentation of what actuall existed.

The deception was conducted by misrepresenting the "elvator guide rail support steel" as "core columns".

The reality was a rectangular concrete tube, similar in construction to a cooling tower.  The concrete tube wa surrounded with steel columns that supported the floors.  The concrete tube kept all the steel perfectly aligned so its ability to support weight would be maximized.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder might benefit from you applying cognitive distortions such as attempting to maximize my activity far beyond anything actually done.
> 
> You expose yourself trying to protect secrete methods of mass murder.
> 
> Perhaps twice a year in 8 years did I find what appeared as a likely way to make contact.  None worked for the EXACT reasons I stated.
> 
> They are being shielded by your masters in another branch of the psyops.



Maybe none of your attempts worked because they saw your horrible use of the English language, and thought they were being contacted by a child.

Which wouldn't be too far from the truth.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> *{crap}*



And the same old post for the millionth time.

*Please* get some new material!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were just pretending to be stupid!
> 
> The building was square.
> 
> When a column is cut it has lost its bearing capacity.
> 
> When an agent is exposed their subterfuge loses credibility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the top of the tower fall to the south when * 61% of the shear wall had been destroyed on the north side?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Brown, I did the math, just for you.
> 
> The north face of the tower was 1,368 foot tall x 207 foot wide for a total of 283,176 square feet.
> 
> A Boeing 767 has a wingspan of 156 feet, and a tail height of 52 feet. I'm going to be generous here and allow a box dimension of 8,112 square feet, even though it would be much less than that because aircraft are not rectangular.
> 
> Now explain to me in clear English how 8,112 sq ft is 61% of 283,176 sq ft. Because by my calculations it comes out to only 2.86%
> 
> I await your answer, profiteer. And remember to use your words only. No bullshit debunked movies and links. No out of context or consolidated quotes. And no photos that we've seen a million times and know to be bullshit of the highest order.
Click to expand...


Hey Chris, it's been two days. Where's your answer Agent Profiteer??


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The FEMA deception
> 
> The ONLY official depiction of ANY kind of the Twin towers core is a total misrepresentation of what actuall existed.



that whole "only official depiction" shit has already been proven to be a lie.


----------



## Christophera

rat said:
			
		

> And the same old post for the millionth time.
> 
> Please get some new material!



The material I have is perfectly good, which is why the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder do not like it.  You don't like what they don't like.

The fact is that the concrete core is the only core that can be shown with independently verified evidence.


This can only be concrete. 



No steel structure protrudes as it must under those condictions IF IT EXISTED.  Steel core columns did not exist in the core area.  Elevator guide rail support steel did and the FEMA deception misrepresents them as "core columns".


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> rat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the same old post for the millionth time.
> 
> Please get some new material!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The material I have is perfectly good, which is why the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder do not like it.  You don't like what they don't like.
> 
> The fact is that the concrete core is the only core that can be shown with independently verified evidence.
> 
> 
> This can only be concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> No steel structure protrudes *as it must under those condictions IF IT EXISTED.*  Steel core columns did not exist in the core area.  Elevator guide rail support steel did and the FEMA deception misrepresents them as "core columns".
Click to expand...

it DID exist, and NO it wouldnt
this is why you are seen as a fucking dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Agent with "blah blah blah" text has no substance when compared to the independently verified evidence.

Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with 







interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> No steel structure protrudes *as it must under those condictions IF IT EXISTED*. Steel core columns did not exist in the core area. Elevator guide rail support steel did and the FEMA deception misrepresents them as "core columns".



Not sure what a condiction is ..? 

But given that it might just be a spelling mistook I'll forgive you Chri$$y.

You now purport to be an expert on the condictions .. and how something should behave in this first time ever event on Planet Earth where a 110 story skyscraper suddenly collapsed X 2 !!

Suddenly you have the superior knowledge, un-attainable to the real academia of what should and shouldn't be.

Slightly egotistical I would have thought .. except we know you aren't really that clever .. and we know .. because you keep pulling stuff from your bottom and pretend it's a fact.

Stann


----------



## Christophera

The interior box columns of north WTC 1 framed inner walls silhouetted against the concrete core wall.


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:


> The interior box columns of north WTC 1 framed inner walls silhouetted against the concrete core wall.



And what the ferk is that supposed to mean ..

Stann


----------



## Christophera

Images seem to be getting stripped from my messages.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The interior box columns of north WTC 1 framed inner walls silhouetted against the concrete core wall.


more of that "invisicrete" eh?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Images seem to be getting stripped from my messages.


as they should be, you fucking moronic idiot
you post the exact same photos you have already posted hundreds of times


----------



## Christophera

The light colored semi sloping, irregular horizontal element behind the steel can only be concrete.  Like this can only be rebar.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The light colored semi sloping, irregular horizontal element behind the steel can only be concrete.  Like this can only be rebar.


if "it could only be rebar"
why do you call it something else in other photos?


----------



## Christophera

What you are doing is criminal, obstructing justice and treason by trying to disinform people to what the images show and mean.  Your refussal to recognize violatons of law depriving the public of the true plans show your intent of misprision of felony and treason.

If I have to post them over and over to create conditions where the Constitution can be supported and defended, so be it.

So, the core was concrete agent.


----------



## Christophera

divot said:
			
		

> if "it could only be rebar"
> why do you call it something else in other photos?



I do not do that.  You and your false social group try and pretend that I do so as a part of your psyops disinfomration campaign here on the web agent.

You are off topic, psyops goes here agent.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...zation-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> What you are doing is criminal, obstructing justice and treason by trying to disinform people to what the images show and mean.  Your refussal to recognize violatons of law depriving the public of the true plans show your intent of misprision of felony and treason.
> 
> If I have to post them over and over to create conditions where the Constitution can be supported and defended, so be it.
> 
> So, the core was concrete agent.


i recognize your violations of law
pay your child support you fucking deadbeat


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> divot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if "it could only be rebar"
> why do you call it something else in other photos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not do that.  You and your false social group try and pretend that I do so as a part of your psyops disinfomration campaign here on the web agent.
> 
> You are off topic, psyops goes here agent.
Click to expand...

you are a complete fucking moronic idiot


----------



## Christophera

That is ironic, no evidence for steel core columns while using a word you do not know the meaning of.

You have been challenged many times to provide the origin and original meaning of that word.  You have always failed to provide its definition.


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:


> That is ironic, no evidence for steel core columns while using a word you do not know the meaning of.
> 
> You have been challenged many times to provide the origin and original meaning of that word.  You have always failed to provide its definition.



Who gives a dingoes donger what the origin of the word IDIOT is.. You explained it at BFN but that doesn't change the modern meaning of being a total ferking Imbecile = idiot.

The proof of concrete is yours Chris .. you keep failing to produce that evidence.

Stann


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That is ironic, no evidence for steel core columns while using a word you do not know the meaning of.
> 
> You have been challenged many times to provide the origin and original meaning of that word.  You have always failed to provide its definition.


god damn, this PROVES you are an idiot
i dont NEED to post the fucking definition to know you are a fucking idiot

and whats ironic is you post photos showing steel core columns and say you see concrete where none is
THAT is the height of ironic


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Agent of Profit & Pain Christophera said:


> rat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the same old post for the millionth time.
> 
> Please get some new material!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The material I have is perfectly good
Click to expand...


The material you have is only good in your delusional mind. To the rest of the world, it's crap.



			
				Agent of Krypton Tard-El said:
			
		

> The fact is that the concrete core is the only core that can be shown with independently verified evidence.



As verified by Goof-El  & his cousin Gimp-El.



			
				Agent of Idiot Chrissy said:
			
		

> This can only be concrete.



Only if it is Invisicrete (_*accept no substitutes*_)



			
				Agent of Dishonoring the Victims & Their Families Brown said:
			
		

> No steel structure protrudes as it must under those condictions IF IT EXISTED.  Steel core columns did not exist in the core area.  Elevator guide rail support steel did and the FEMA deception misrepresents them as "core columns".



Look Brown, make up your mind for once. Are these "elevator guide rail support steel" or "re-bar"?? Pick one and stick with it. You can't have it both ways any more.

Oh, and by the way, since you keep changing my, Fizz's & DiveCons' usernames in our quotes, I am taking that as your express permission to do it with yours. Thank you, Agent of Treason & Non-Payment of Support Chrissy.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The material I have is perfectly good



good for comic relief is all. other than that your material is nonexistent. its all your stupid misinterpreted shit over and over again.


----------



## Christophera

The opposite of what agents say is most often true.  Meaning you have posted no evidence, and I usually do.

Such as the fact that the lead engineer provided information to Newsweek identifying a concrete core.

That matches  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 which is consistent with a structural engineer cetified in 12 states August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE..

All of them are consisten with 9-11 images showing concrete.  The west wall of WTC 1 concrete core.







You've just proven you are an agent by attempting to disinform.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Agent of Blood Money Website Christophera said:


> *{crap}*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *{drivel}*



OK Agent of Obfuscation Chrissy, let's start with this one. Does this image show "elevator guide rail support steel" or "re-bar"? Remember, it can only be one or the other.


----------



## Liability

Rat in the Hat said:


> Agent of Blood Money Website Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *{crap}*
> 
> [Bullshit algoxy img] snipped [/ bullshit algoxy img][quote within quote image edited by Liability!]
> 
> *{drivel}*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Agent of Obfuscation Chrissy, let's start with this one. Does this image show "elevator guide rail support steel" or "re-bar"? Remember, it can only be one or the other.
Click to expand...


CriscoFEARa's response might be along the following lines:

The perpetrators would want you to believe that.

However, those of us  who see clearly (even if we can't manage to find our balls to accept responsibility to provide support for our own children) will recognize that sometimes 

*it's BOTH a dessert topping AND a floor wax!*


----------



## Christophera

Agents without evidence supporting secret methods of mass murder have no say.  Later they will get a 6x12 cell.

_ TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382
Before the court is the question involving the true structural design of the Twin Towers of New York City and a gross deception of it within acts of treason.
These Towers were begun in construction in August of 1966 and were the two tallest buildings in the world at the time. They were the first Towers of that height because of the design method using a concrete tubular core resisting flex, eliminating torsion and oscillation in high winds.

On September 11, 2001 two planes targeted the Towers for collision. The fact of assumption of collapse when the two Towers fell to the ground almost identically, at different times, not respective of impact sequence within a few hours, is intrinsically associated with the misrepresentation of the fundamental design of the Towers to official entities providing engineering analysis of collapse, invalidating that analysis.

Included accessory Exhibits and Panels of photographs are for the purpose of substantiating the commission of what these citizens know as misprision of treason.

Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.


.......

I stand as a witness to the construction because of viewing an extensively detailed 2 hour &#8220;PUBLIC BROADCAST SYSTEM&#8221; (PBS) documentary in 1990 about the Twin tower construction. With 35 years experience as a welder who has worked in civil engineering for 25 years, I understood, very well, all that was communicated by that regarding documentary described in the attached Affidavit.
The documentary is now gone, even from the digital records of PBS which broadcast it. This factor enables the deception concealing treason disclosed herein. However a retired physicist/Ph.D. and a former Marine major searched for it and found paper records at PBS through contacts employed there which corroborates this testimony. A VHS original copy was found but DVD copy of it appears to have been intercepted. An excerpt from a 2007 web radio show that Dr. Larsen produced and I co hosted where he updated the search. It can be downloaded from, rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3 - concrete, core,, PBS, video,.

REQUEST FOR ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE FOR ALLOWING PBS TO REMOVE DOCUMENTARY SHOWING TRUE TOWER STRUCTURE FROM ARCHIVES AND PUBLIC LIBRARIES AND DECEPTIVELY RE EDIT/DISTRIBUTE.

PBS has also re edited the original documentary footage in 2003 and titled that production, &#8220;NEW YORK, The Center of the World&#8221; which misrepresents the core structure of the Towers as being comprised of steel core columns.

The true core of the Towers is described in an article by Newsweek of September 13, 2001, about Leslie E. Robertson the engineer for the Twin Towers, EXHIBIT "A", with the statement, &#8220;supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core&#8221; (emphasis added).

The passage of EXHIBIT "A" is not quoted but the notion that it is an error is not credible when the term &#8220;building collapse&#8221; is being used to describe what killed 3,000 people and Robertson is one of the engineers of record. Liability dictates that the buildings engineer is going to be very sensitive to this matter and will be certain it is correct. EXHIBIT "A" is also completely consistent with all recall I have of the 1990 PBS documentary as well as evidence in the included exhibits.
_

The east concrete core wall of WTC 1 is seen toppling into the core area.






The moron agents actually pretend people will believe that the massive piece of concrete toppling from a vertical position is a floor.  They've been asked, "if it is a floor, where did it fall from?"  No answer from the traitors.


----------



## Christophera

Agents without evidence supporting secret methods of mass murder have no say.  Later they will get a 6x12 cell.

_ TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382
Before the court is the question involving the true structural design of the Twin Towers of New York City and a gross deception of it within acts of treason.
These Towers were begun in construction in August of 1966 and were the two tallest buildings in the world at the time. They were the first Towers of that height because of the design method using a concrete tubular core resisting flex, eliminating torsion and oscillation in high winds.

On September 11, 2001 two planes targeted the Towers for collision. The fact of assumption of collapse when the two Towers fell to the ground almost identically, at different times, not respective of impact sequence within a few hours, is intrinsically associated with the misrepresentation of the fundamental design of the Towers to official entities providing engineering analysis of collapse, invalidating that analysis.

Included accessory Exhibits and Panels of photographs are for the purpose of substantiating the commission of what these citizens know as misprision of treason.

Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.


.......

I stand as a witness to the construction because of viewing an extensively detailed 2 hour PUBLIC BROADCAST SYSTEM (PBS) documentary in 1990 about the Twin tower construction. With 35 years experience as a welder who has worked in civil engineering for 25 years, I understood, very well, all that was communicated by that regarding documentary described in the attached Affidavit.
The documentary is now gone, even from the digital records of PBS which broadcast it. This factor enables the deception concealing treason disclosed herein. However a retired physicist/Ph.D. and a former Marine major searched for it and found paper records at PBS through contacts employed there which corroborates this testimony. A VHS original copy was found but DVD copy of it appears to have been intercepted. An excerpt from a 2007 web radio show that Dr. Larsen produced and I co hosted where he updated the search. It can be downloaded from, rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3 - concrete, core,, PBS, video,.

REQUEST FOR ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE FOR ALLOWING PBS TO REMOVE DOCUMENTARY SHOWING TRUE TOWER STRUCTURE FROM ARCHIVES AND PUBLIC LIBRARIES AND DECEPTIVELY RE EDIT/DISTRIBUTE.

PBS has also re edited the original documentary footage in 2003 and titled that production, NEW YORK, The Center of the World which misrepresents the core structure of the Towers as being comprised of steel core columns.

The true core of the Towers is described in an article by Newsweek of September 13, 2001, about Leslie E. Robertson the engineer for the Twin Towers, EXHIBIT "A", with the statement, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core (emphasis added).

The passage of EXHIBIT "A" is not quoted but the notion that it is an error is not credible when the term building collapse is being used to describe what killed 3,000 people and Robertson is one of the engineers of record. Liability dictates that the buildings engineer is going to be very sensitive to this matter and will be certain it is correct. EXHIBIT "A" is also completely consistent with all recall I have of the 1990 PBS documentary as well as evidence in the included exhibits.
_

The east concrete core wall of WTC 1 is seen toppling into the core area.






The moron agents actually pretend people will believe that the massive piece of concrete toppling from a vertical position is a floor.  They've been asked, "if it is a floor, where did it fall from?"  No answer from the traitors.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Wow, the "concrete core" agent posted the same drivel twice. The agent must think that if we read his nonsense twice in a row, that will force us to accept it.

I can only wonder how the court clerk that read his filing must have laughed his or her head off over it. Just look at it. An agent wants to have a judge force a new investigation based on what HE remembers from a 1990 PBS documentary. A documentary that he can not even produce as evidence. This rises to a whole new level of stupidity, one never seen before in human history. Then the agent goes on to make a claim of what the engineer said, while in other venues the agent claims the reporter "consolidated" it. A second layer of stupidity, that doesn't quite rise to the level of the first one.

As I said, I can only imagine the howls of laughter when this piece of nonsense was read for the first time. And the second time. And the third. I'll bet the clerks were passing it around for laughs, kind of like those joke e-mails we all receive. It's probably been posted on a court clerk internet forum in the humor section by now, for hundreds of clerks to laugh over.


----------



## Christophera

Your masters demand the opposite of acceptance from agents, logically so.

You are directed to attempt disinformation with misinformation, but that exposes you over and over.  Since then you have lost all credibility.  Your masters think tank didn't account for witness capacity to the construction AND the presence of very informative public domain 9-11 images.

*REBAR, empty core area*






You, as an agent of deception, will, logicall behave in a way that reject all evidence that does not serve your masters interests.

Agents are the BORG in some ways.  Your behavior is translatable, your motives for your false group are unstated.

If this is not true, explain why you are here and use independently  verified evidence with your justifications for doing what you are doing.


----------



## Liability

*CONGRATULATIONS to CriscoFEARa, the lyingest, most unmanly, child-non-supporting, scumbag Troofer agent of disinformation for pay on the interwebz!

In recognition of your utter failure as a proponent of your absurd and baseless conspiracy theory and in further recognition of your complete lack of balls, you unmanly piece of shit, you have been awarded (so far as we can determine) the VERY FIRST EVER THREE NEG REP MEDAL in the HISTORY of the USMB!*


----------



## Christophera

Agents pretending they are stupid and that much time has passed with them NOT addressing the many inconsistencies their poorly presented postion grasps for in this internet medium; will be countered by this image showing the structure that was over the rebar and another superimposition that shows that structures location.

image shows the spire is the north end of the west inner wall of the steel exterior.






Without the superimposition.






The same spire from the north looking down the west wall.


----------



## Christophera

Agents oppose citizens seeking to end unlawful government.  Logically they cannot observe violations of law by government.

Courts refusing to recognize, follow and uphold laws.  Infiltration.

MUNICIPAL FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html 
WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html


----------



## Christophera

Lurkers, witness the complete lack of evidence and the high level of consistency with anticipated and logical agent behavior.


----------



## Liability

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...-christofera-earns-his-medal.html#post2267519

THREE! 

THREE?!?

Wow.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Agents pretending they are stupid and that much time has passed with them NOT addressing the many inconsistencies their poorly presented postion grasps for in this internet medium; will be countered by this image showing the structure that was over the rebar and another superimposition that shows that structures location.
> 
> image shows the spire is the north end of the west inner wall of the steel exterior.



your superimposition has already been proven to be a LIE. it was taken from two different cameras from two completely different angles. thats why your superimposition doesnt go to the ground.... because it DOESNT MATCH UP.

here is where this crap has already been debunked.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-315.html#post2121754

here is a superimposed image from the same camera at the same angle clearly showing that the entire spire was made up of the CENTER TWO ROWS OF THE STEEL CORE and wasnt the corner, as chris falsely claims.

the object in this picture is DEFINITELY steel core columns shown in the core area on 9/11 despite chris's claims that none exist.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents pretending they are stupid and that much time has passed with them NOT addressing the many inconsistencies their poorly presented postion grasps for in this internet medium; will be countered by this image showing the structure that was over the rebar and another superimposition that shows that structures location.
> 
> image shows the spire is the north end of the west inner wall of the steel exterior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your superimposition has already been proven to be a LIE. it was taken from two different cameras from two completely different angles. thats why your superimposition doesnt go to the ground.... because it DOESNT MATCH UP.
> 
> here is where this crap has already been debunked.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-315.html#post2121754
> 
> here is a superimposed image from the same camera at the same angle clearly showing that the entire spire was made up of the CENTER TWO ROWS OF THE STEEL CORE and wasnt the corner, as chris falsely claims.
> 
> the object in this picture is DEFINITELY steel core columns shown in the core area on 9/11 despite chris's claims that none exist.
Click to expand...

it wont matter, he'll still keep posting it over and over


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Your masters demand the opposite of acceptance from agents, logically so.
> 
> You are directed to attempt disinformation with misinformation, but that exposes you over and over.  Since then you have lost all credibility.  Your masters think tank didn't account for witness capacity to the construction AND the presence of very informative public domain 9-11 images.
> 
> *REBAR, empty core area*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, as an agent of deception, will, logicall behave in a way that reject all evidence that does not serve your masters interests.
> 
> Agents are the BORG in some ways.  Your behavior is translatable, your motives for your false group are unstated.
> 
> If this is not true, explain why you are here and use independently  verified evidence with your justifications for doing what you are doing.



Let's get one thing straight, Brown. I am a slave to no man or agency, thus I have no "masters". Your repeated use of that particular word indicates to me that you are a racist.

As to why I am here, I believe it is incumbent on everyone to stand up when someone is trying to mislead people, especially when they are only doing it for personal profit. People like you only come up with your sensationalized conspiracies to try to draw good, unsuspecting people into your web of deception and lies, and when they are hooked you continue to escalate the story to keep them coming back. All in an attempt to rack up page hits that you are paid for by the advertisers.

Your own picture in the quote shows how far you will go to stretch what everyone can see to further your cause. You alone call this "rebar, empty core area". Why doesn't anyone else call it that? Why aren't the other 9/11 truth members of this board rushing here to back you up? Could it be that they look at this picture and say, "yeah, those are core columns"? Because that's what everyone I show them to calls them. Because that's what they are, the last steel central core columns, standing defiant against the destruction, as if they are fighting for their "lives", trying to scream out to the world "remember these towers, and the good people who died here".

As to your concrete cores, again I don't see any other members of this site coming in to agree with you. Could it that they don't believe this fantasy of yours either?

Again, I have no "masters". (you racist). I am merely one man, raising his voice against the deception you peddle. A man who is easily disgusted by someone who would attempt to profit from the death, heartbreak, loneliness, loss and pain of others.


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> image shows the spire is the north end of the west inner wall of the steel exterior.



I tried to get my head around this one .. but failed miserably at converting this verbal diarrhea into anything worthy of note.

_the spire is north end .. of west inner wall .. of steel exterior._

So it's both a part of an inner wall *and* an exterior wall ...   how can that possibly be

Try drinking Chris .. you'd make more sense !!

You hate me mentioning alcohol don't you buddy boy .. had some problems with it?

Like paying for it for example. But you should have lots of blood money by now at $6 bucks a year 

Stann


----------



## Christophera

Refer to the engineer of record.

MSNBC - ?Painful and Horrible?




*Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*

The north end of the inner wall of the steel tube exoskeleton of the west side is the spire.  An interior box column.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Refer to the engineer of record.
> 
> MSNBC - ?Painful and Horrible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*
> 
> The north end of the inner wall of the steel tube exoskeleton of the west side is the spire.  An interior box column.



CriscoFEARa, you lying maggot fucker!  Working toward your FOURTH RED NEG REP MEDAL!

That's the douche!

By the wya, no matter how often you repeat your deliberate disinformation, you unmanly scumbag, there will always be plenty of truth-tellers (i.e., those who expose the Troofer bullshit) to correct you.

As you know, but continue to ignore, Robertson did NOT say that the fucking place had any concrete in the core. That was the reporter making a mistake.  it was not a quote.

*The Twin Towers had no concrete in the cores above the ground level.   Everything you post to the contrary is an error or a deliberate lie by you, you cocksucker.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Refer to the engineer of record.
> 
> 
> 
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*
> 
> The north end of the inner wall of the steel tube exoskeleton of the west side is the spire.  An interior box column.


except, as anyone can see, Robertson NEVER said that, the stupid reporter did

you remain a fucking pathetic moronic dipshited idiot


----------



## Christophera

No, he said it and the reporter wrote it.  Just like  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, researched it and published in 1992.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No, he said it and the reporter wrote it.  Just like


if he had said it, the reporter would have QUOTED HIM
and since he has said your bullshit is just that, you are a fucking IDIOT


----------



## Christophera

The perps would want people to think he did not say it.  



Logically, and the perps won't want that either, he said it, the reporter rephrased it, so did not quote it, he approved it.  It was published.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The perps would want people to think he did not say it.
> 
> 
> 
> Logically, and the perps won't want that either, he said it, the reporter rephrased it, so did not quote it, he approved it.  It was published.


logically, you support the perps
since we already know who did it and you are trying to claim lies as truth


----------



## stannrodd

Hey Chris .. who are the .. "perps" ??

A simple question .. you keep using the term .. your view would be appreciated since we should know what you are talking about .. right ?

This is about YOU versus them ..  right ... !

Stann


----------



## Christophera

It does not matter who the perps are.  We know they exist and you serve their interests.  If that was not true then you would accept independently verified evidence that shows a concrete core because you have none for the fraudulent core the perps want people to believe existed.

Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view,

http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc1spirecorewall.jpg]/img]

then the [url=http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww168/S_N_A_F_U/core_animation_75.gif]WTC 1 east shear wall toppling[/url], consistent with [url=http://algoxy.com/psych/images/shearspirewall.jpg]interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall[/url], consistent with ground zero showing the [url=http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc1.core.wall.base.annot4.jpg]WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick[/url], all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by [url=http://www.mediafire.com/?xmmfitynzrm]Bazant et. al 6/21/2007[/url],  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> It does not matter who the perps are.  We know they exist and you serve their interests.  If that was not true then you would accept independently verified evidence that shows a concrete core because you have none for the fraudulent core the perps want people to believe existed.
> 
> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view,
> 
> 
> 
> then the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


dipshit
what a fucking IDIOT

why do you keep posting the proven LIES
because you are a FUCKING IDIOT


----------



## slackjawed

http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc1spirecorewall.jpg]/img]

then the [url=http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww168/S_N_A_F_U/core_animation_75.gif]WTC 1 east shear wall toppling[/url], consistent with [url=http://algoxy.com/psych/images/shearspirewall.jpg]interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall[/url], consistent with ground zero showing the [url=http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc1.core.wall.base.annot4.jpg]WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick[/url], all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by [url=http://www.mediafire.com/?xmmfitynzrm]Bazant et. al 6/21/2007[/url],  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  [B][SIZE="7"][COLOR="Cyan"]It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B].[/QUOTE]

[quote="Christophera, post: 2269602"][B][COLOR="DarkOrange"][SIZE="6"]It does not matter who the perps are.  We know they exist and you serve their interests.  If that was not true then you would accept independently verified evidence that shows a concrete core because you have none for the fraudulent core the perps want people to believe existed[/SIZE][/COLOR][/B].

 [url=http://web.archive.org/web/20040807085840/http://msnbc.msn.com/id/3069641/]Robertson[/url] is verified by [url=http://algoxy.com/psych/images/oxfordarchcore.jpg]Oxford,[/url] verifying [url=http://www.ncsea.com/downloads/wtcseerp.pdf]Domel[/url] who describes a concrete core verified by the image of [url=http://algoxy.com/psych/images/southcorestands.gif]WTC 2 core[/url], verifying the [url=http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc2coreonto3.jpg]top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3[/url], the [url=http://home.comcast.net/~jeffrey.king2/spire_dust-3.jpg]WTC 1 rebar[/url], just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view,

:party:



classic agent chri$$y sales pitch rhetoric


very amusing thread this one has become


Did anyone else notice that from reading the "court filing documents" agent chri$$y posted that he did not pay the filing fees? 


just wondering if anyone else noticed a pattern here



aggent chri$$y is as dumb as a     
                                                 |
                                                 |
                                                 |
                                                 V


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> classic agent chri$$y sales pitch rhetoric
> 
> 
> very amusing thread this one has become
> 
> 
> Did anyone else notice that from reading the "court filing documents" agent chri$$y posted that he did not pay the filing fees?
> 
> 
> just wondering if anyone else noticed a pattern here
> 
> 
> 
> aggent chri$$y is as dumb as a
> |
> |
> |
> V


actually, those look like they have a useful purpose
can't say the same for dipshit


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classic agent chri$$y sales pitch rhetoric
> 
> 
> very amusing thread this one has become
> 
> 
> Did anyone else notice that from reading the "court filing documents" agent chri$$y posted that he did not pay the filing fees?
> 
> 
> just wondering if anyone else noticed a pattern here
> 
> 
> 
> aggent chri$$y is as dumb as a
> |
> |
> |
> V
> 
> 
> 
> actually, those look like they have a useful purpose
> can't say the same for dipshit
Click to expand...


point taken


----------



## slackjawed

better?


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> better?



yes


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No, he said it and the reporter wrote it.



proof please.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> he approved it.


proof please.




Christophera said:


> It was published.


proof please. what issue of newsweek does this appear in?


----------



## Christophera

The proof is here,

September 13, 2001

Published globally.

Completely consistent with all other independent sources is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## Christophera

Since there is no reasonable explanation for what this is except for concrete,






it is concrete.  Done deal, completely consistent  with all other evidence from independent sources.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The proof is here,


no proof


----------



## Christophera

The proof is in the consistency with all of the other independently verified evidence.

It is logical that the perpetrators would not allow you to acknowledge such things no matter how obvious they are to reasonable observers.

The WTC 2 core for example.






It can actully be nothing but concrete, just like Robertson says.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The proof is in the consistency with all of the other independently verified evidence.
> 
> It is logical that the perpetrators would not allow you to acknowledge such things no matter how obvious they are to reasonable observers.
> 
> The WTC 2 core for example.
> 
> 
> 
> It can actully be nothing but concrete, just like Robertson says.


liar, Robertson never said any such thing


----------



## Christophera

The reporter WROTE the article based on what Robertson said.

MSNBC - ?Painful and Horrible?

And what is seen at ground zero confirms it.

The massive concrete base wall of WTC 1.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The reporter WROTE the article based on what Robertson said.
> 
> 
> 
> And what is seen at ground zero confirms it.
> 
> The massive concrete base wall of WTC 1.


you lie
Robertson NEVER said that, the reporter got it WRONG
and there is NO concrete in that photo


----------



## Christophera

Proof?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Proof?


the proof is the fact the reporter didn't QUOTE him, you fucking moronic idiot


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The proof is here,
> 
> September 13, 2001
> 
> Published globally.



no it isnt.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The proof is in the consistency with all of the other independently verified evidence.



you dont have any independently verified evidence. you just claim you do. fucking disinfo agent is all you are.


----------



## Fizz

see any concrete core?






see any concrete core?





see any concrete core?





see any concrete core?





see any concrete core?





see any concrete core?





*the steel core is independently verified by the New York Times...*

"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here

*which is independently verified by NEWSWEEK*


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com

*which is independently verified by Time Magazine.*

"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com

*which is independently verified by ENGINEERING.com.*

"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 

*which is independently verified by University of California at Berkeley.*

"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

&#8220;A lot of people have told me, &#8216;You should have used more concrete in the structure,&#8217;&#8221; said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 

*which is independently verified by Time Magazine.*

"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME

*which is independently verified by VIDEO OF THE ACTUAL BUILDINGS UNDER CONSTRUCTION!!!*! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62]YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

Your evidence ALL depends on FEMA

And your images mostly do not look into the core and when they do there are no gussetts and no diagonal braces which means they were not structural steel for the towers.  They were structure for the elevator system.  The elevator guide rail support steel is being misrepresented as "core clumns".






Which is why on 9-11 the core is empty.

FIZZ SPAM DOCUMENTED

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2109077-post4648.html

SPAM12
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html

SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html


FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your evidence ALL depends on FEMA



bullshit. prove it. 

(all the pics look into the core area. you just cant admit that there is no concrete core!!)


----------



## Christophera

I've proven that there is a concrete core.  That proves EVERYTHING that attempts to promote steel core columns depends on FEMA.

If this was not true, *you would have posted an image of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11* because the steel core columns would have existed.  You have not.  The steel core colunms did not exist.  No agent has ever posted such an image.

The concrete west core wall of WTC 1.


----------



## stannrodd

Chri$$y" said:
			
		

> I've proven that there is a concrete core.



When did you do that ..??

I've been following=stalking your "work" since 2004 and I've yet to see any evidence of a concrete core .. which forum did I miss ..

Shit I'm getting lazy .. I bet it wasn't at my forums..

Was it at ..  Namasteezy

Where you plan your core attacks..

Stann


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The proof is in the consistency with all of the other independently verified evidence.
> 
> It is logical that the perpetrators would not allow you to acknowledge such things no matter how obvious they are to reasonable observers.
> 
> The WTC 2 core for example.
> 
> It can actully be nothing but concrete, just like Robertson says.



Which "perpetrators" will not allow us to acknowledge such things? Name them, Agent Big Ears.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Agent Big Ears Christophera said:


> I've proven that there is a concrete core.  That proves EVERYTHING that attempts to promote steel core columns depends on FEMA.
> 
> If this was not true, *you would have posted an image of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11* because the steel core columns would have existed.  You have not.  The steel core colunms did not exist.  No agent has ever posted such an image.
> 
> The concrete west core wall of WTC 1.



You're the one posting the pictures of the steel core columns. Because that's what's in this photo, core columns. Not your whimsical "guide rail support steel" or "3 inch (or 6 inch, depending on which way the wind is blowing) re-bar". These are the core columns, in the last moment before they collapsed.

And you won't be able to prove a concrete core until you can post pictures of the intact core prior to 9/11/01. All you show in your photos ON 9/11 is dust clouds & smoke.

And steel core columns.


----------



## stannrodd

Christofarter" said:
			
		

> I've proven that there is a concrete core. That proves EVERYTHING that attempts to promote steel core columns depends on FEMA.



Since you haven't proven the first part of your statement .. as shown many time in multitudinous forums .. the second part doesn't have any validity..

Go get some cave dung and eat it .. that would really be interesting..

Amazing the sort of shit you can find .. when you are hungry.

Stann


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I've proven that there is a concrete core.  That proves EVERYTHING that attempts to promote steel core columns depends on FEMA.
> 
> If this was not true, *you would have posted an image of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11* because the steel core columns would have existed.  You have not.  The steel core colunms did not exist.  No agent has ever posted such an image.
> 
> The concrete west core wall of WTC 1.



how much of a fucking moron do you have to be to say there are no steel core columns and then POST A FUCKING PICTURE OF THEM!!


----------



## Christophera

The infiltrating perpetrators would have you try and confuse, try and misrepresent and distort.  That is logical, and you are trying to do it.

The fact that the single steel columns visible is OUTSIDE the core is easy to see.






The steel on the right in the top photo seen looking south from the north is seen looking east in the lower image.  It is part of the wall having floor beams which is the inner wal of the exterior steel structure.

[size"4"]*The top image shows an empty core area to the left of the end view of the concrete wall on the left of the steel column.*[/size]


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The infiltrating perpetrators would have you try and confuse, try and misrepresent and distort.  That is logical, and you are trying to do it.
> 
> The fact that the single steel columns visible is OUTSIDE the core is easy to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The steel on the right in the top photo seen looking south from the north is seen looking east in the lower image.  It is part of the wall having floor beams which is the inner wal of the exterior steel structure.
> 
> [size"4"]*The top image shows an empty core area to the left of the end view of the concrete wall on the left of the steel column.*[/size]



excuses.... excuses... excuses...

there are no "infiltrators"... 

the perpetrators were the 19 hijackers and they're all dead.

there is no "misrepresentation" (unless of course you are talking about your own disinfo ops).

there is no steel outside the core area. there is the outside wall and there is the steel core. thats all. your claims there is a concrete core is a lie. your claimn there are steel columns outside that concrete core is just your EXCUSE after being shown pictures of the actual steel core.

WHERE'S YOUR FUCKING CONCRETE CORE, ASSHOLE? show us a fucking picture and quit with your stupid fucking excuses. dont show a silhouette that you cant see any fucking concrete. dont show us smoke and dust and claim its concrete.

SHOW US THE FUCKING CONCRETE!!!!


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The steel on the right in the top photo seen looking south from the north is seen looking east in the lower image.  It is part of the wall having floor beams which is the inner wal of the exterior steel structure.
> 
> [size"4"]*The top image shows an empty core area to the left of the end view of the concrete wall on the left of the steel column.*[/size]



you fucking lying asshole....

the overlay is not even close to be correct and its already been proven to you.
here's the fucking image you are trying to combine and they are not even fucking close to be taken from the same place at the same angle.






this is what happens when you do combine two photos taken from the same place....
and you can clearly see that YOU ARE A LYING PIECE OF SHIT. the steel core columns are in the exact center of the tower and they are the TWO CENTER ROWS OF STEEL CORE COLUMNS.





go ahead and prove me wrong if you can, asshole. 

we both know you cant so instead you will go on a fucking incoherant rant about infiltrators and refusing to recongize some other stupid shit in order to change the subject. you'll also lie your fucking ass off and claim robertson said something that he didnt.

the truth is THERE IS NO CONCRETE CORE AND THESE PICTURES PROVE IT. prove me wrong instead of changing the subject like the chikcen shit disinfo agent we all know you are.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The steel on the right in the top photo seen looking south from the north is seen looking east in the lower image.  It is part of the wall having floor beams which is the inner wal of the exterior steel structure.
> 
> [size"4"]*The top image shows an empty core area to the left of the end view of the concrete wall on the left of the steel column.*[/size]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you fucking lying asshole....
> 
> the overlay is not even close to be correct and its already been proven to you.
> here's the fucking image you are trying to combine and they are not even fucking close to be taken from the same place at the same angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what happens when you do combine two photos taken from the same place....
> and you can clearly see that YOU ARE A LYING PIECE OF SHIT. the steel core columns are in the exact center of the tower and they are the TWO CENTER ROWS OF STEEL CORE COLUMNS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go ahead and prove me wrong if you can, asshole.
> 
> we both know you cant so instead you will go on a fucking incoherant rant about infiltrators and refusing to recongize some other stupid shit in order to change the subject. you'll also lie your fucking ass off and claim robertson said something that he didnt.
> 
> the truth is THERE IS NO CONCRETE CORE AND THESE PICTURES PROVE IT. prove me wrong instead of changing the subject like the chikcen shit disinfo agent we all know you are.
Click to expand...

holy shit, is he now calling his "spire" the perimeter wall?


----------



## slackjawed

agent chri$$y is completely debunked and discredited, yet continues to post his lies and promote his propaganda. 

It would be funny if it was not such a treasonous and inhuman act.

As with agent chri$$y's BS on every other internet outlet, he has been proven wrong more times than can be counted on USMB.


----------



## Christophera

The agents incompetent efforts to confuse the matter only expose their conspiracy further.

FEMA and the agents misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".






and have NEVER show the stel core columns in the core area on 9-11.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The agents incompetent efforts to confuse the matter only expose their conspiracy further.
> 
> FEMA and the agents misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and have NEVER show the stel core columns in the core area on 9-11.



i told you that you'd try to change the subject!! 

answer the fucking post, disinfo agent chris.

WHY DO YOU CONTINUE SHOWING THE OVERLAY PROVEN TO BE INCORRECT???
WHY DO YOU CONTINUE TO CLAIM THE SPIRE IS NOT THE CENTER TWO ROWS OF STEEL COLUMNS?

you have NOTHING to back up your claims of "elevator guide rail support" except your own fucking ramblings. there is not one reliable source that says the steel core columns are "elevator guide rail support steel"... ITS SOMETHING YOU MADE UP!!


----------



## Liability

CriscoFEARa said:


> [CriscoFEARa's *Unadulterated bullshit* snipped]
> 
> [BULLSHIT alFUXy img] {*snipped*} [/BULLSHIT alFUXy img]
> 
> [Additional CriscoFEARa *unadulterated bullshit* snipped]



If one snips the unadulterated (not to mention previously refuted) CriscoFEARa bullshit from his moronic posts, one is left in effect with no posts at all from that unmanly lying piece of Troofer shit!


----------



## Christophera

The infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder would want you to say that because you have no evidence from independent dours OR 9-11 to substanciate your treasonous lie of steel core columns.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

_ To the Honorable Judge of the United States Court.

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382
Before the court is the question involving the true structural design of the Twin Towers of New York City and a gross deception of it within acts of treason.
These Towers were begun in construction in August of 1966 and were the two tallest buildings in the world at the time. They were the first Towers of that height because of the design method using a concrete tubular core resisting flex, eliminating torsion and oscillation in high winds.

On September 11, 2001 two planes targeted the Towers for collision. The fact of assumption of collapse when the two Towers fell to the ground almost identically, at different times, not respective of impact sequence within a few hours, is intrinsically associated with the misrepresentation of the fundamental design of the Towers to official entities providing engineering analysis of collapse, invalidating that analysis.

Included accessory Exhibits and Panels of photographs are for the purpose of substantiating the commission of what these citizens know as misprision of treason._


Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder would want you to say that because you have no evidence from independent dours OR 9-11 to substanciate your treasonous lie of steel core columns.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> _ To the Honorable Judge of the United States Court.
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382
> Before the court is the question involving the true structural design of the Twin Towers of New York City and a gross deception of it within acts of treason.
> These Towers were begun in construction in August of 1966 and were the two tallest buildings in the world at the time. They were the first Towers of that height because of the design method using a concrete tubular core resisting flex, eliminating torsion and oscillation in high winds.
> 
> On September 11, 2001 two planes targeted the Towers for collision. The fact of assumption of collapse when the two Towers fell to the ground almost identically, at different times, not respective of impact sequence within a few hours, is intrinsically associated with the misrepresentation of the fundamental design of the Towers to official entities providing engineering analysis of collapse, invalidating that analysis.
> 
> Included accessory Exhibits and Panels of photographs are for the purpose of substantiating the commission of what these citizens know as misprision of treason._
> 
> 
> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.



translation from the disinfo agent's word salad:

if lies keep getting repeated maybe somebody will eventually believe my concrete core hoax.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> [* Gibberish laden introductory bullshit snipped *]
> 
> [BULLSHIT url=http://fuxgoxy] [*BULLSHIT 9-11-misprision of treason linked gibberish snipped*]  [/BULLSHIT url=http://fuxgoxyBULLSHIT]
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> [*CriscoFEARa's* *standard, totally dishonest* *bullshit* paragraph *snipped* since repeating his deliberate disinformative bullshit is completely unwarranted * * * * ]



One may take note of the fact that *snipping* the repetitive *BULLSHIT* out of CriscoFEARa's always dishonest, ball-less, unmanly posts is very space-saving and time-saving and costs the loss of nothing of any actual value!


----------



## Christophera

Agents with nothing worthy to repeat can only complain about the relevant evidence beginning to exposing the secret methods of mass murder.

*The Twins had a concrete tubular core structure.*




​
A globally published reference identifies a concrete core.  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992.  Whic corroborates the Newsweek article about Robertson that identifies a concrete core.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz cannot explain why the top of WTC one fell to the south when 61% of the north shear wall was destroyed by plane impact.






Fizz cannot provide a lin k to the official plans while also refusing to acknowledge the violations of law that deprives the public of plans for public buildings.

No agent can show the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.  Accordingly the agents support the FEMA deception that creates secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz cannot explain why the top of WTC one fell to the south when 61% of the north shear wall was destroyed by plane impact.



you cant explain why you call steel core columns "elevator guide rail support steel" or give any references on where you got that information.

you also cant come up with any documentation for your claim a concrete core was surrounded by steel columns.

you cant come up with any documentation to support the claim you made up that the concrete core was poured 80 feet below the level of construction and you cant explain how once it was poured the workers got the forms back out.

you also cant explain why you can clearly see in this picture that THERE IS NO CONCRETE CORE!!!





so try to change the subject again, jackass, just like you always do when confronted about your claims that make no fucking sense at all....


----------



## Christophera

The fact that the core is empty on 9-11 proves there were no steel core columns.  Obviously the elevator guide rails need to be fastened to something so support steel needs to be there.

From the documentary I remembered there was a big emphasis put on the freight elevators being used to move construction materials to the highest possible levels which freed up the cranes to erect steel.

The west concrete core wall of WTC 1 provides this end view from the north.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The fact that the core is empty on 9-11 proves there were no steel core columns.  Obviously the elevator guide rails need to be fastened to something so support steel needs to be there.
> 
> From the documentary I remembered there was a big emphasis put on the freight elevators being used to move construction materials to the highest possible levels which freed up the cranes to erect steel.
> 
> The west concrete core wall of WTC 1 provides this end view from the north.


again, this dipshit posts a photo showing ONLY steel core columns and a dust cloud and claims concrete, but no steel


----------



## Christophera

The object on the left is obviously NOT the same type structure as the right, which is steel.  That you refuse to reasonably admit this fact makes you an agent for secret methods of mass murder, felony and treason.

That you refuse to acknowledge the violation of the FOIL laws of NYS committed by the ex mayor exposes you aiding the concealment of femolny and treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The object on the left is obviously NOT the same type structure as the right, which is steel.  That you refuse to reasonably admit this fact makes you an agent for secret methods of mass murder, felony and treason.
> 
> That you refuse to acknowledge the violation of the FOIL laws of NYS committed by the ex mayor exposes you aiding the concealment of femolny and treason.


i have logic and reason, that is something you completely lack
your delusions are not real


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The fact that the core is empty on 9-11 proves there were no steel core columns.  Obviously the elevator guide rails need to be fastened to something so support steel needs to be there.
> 
> From the documentary I remembered there was a big emphasis put on the freight elevators being used to move construction materials to the highest possible levels which freed up the cranes to erect steel.
> 
> The west concrete core wall of WTC 1 provides this end view from the north.



there's the core columns on 9.11 right there in the picture you just posted, jackass!! 

so we are supposed to just take your word for what is in this mysterious documentary? you fucking lie all the time. the picture above is a perfect example. you cant even get the fucking details of a picture right. you cant even get the article from newsweek right. there's no fucking way in the world you are going to get the documentary right.


----------



## Christophera

The column on the right is not inside the core.  It is the spire and it is outside the core.






The core area is left of the spire. left of the concrete wall next to it.

Dr. Larsen found evidence of it in his 2007 search.  Listen to this .mp3

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The column on the right is not inside the core.  It is the spire and it is outside the core.
> 
> 
> 
> The core area is left of the spire. left of the concrete wall next to it.
> 
> Dr. Larsen found evidence of it in his 2007 search.  Listen to this .mp3


already proven to be WRONG
that spire IS part of the core and it was in the central part of the core

please produce FACTS that rebar over the size of 2.5" has EVER been produced and used ANYWHERE
and no, links you your fucking for profit site are NOT acceptable 
and posting photos that do not show what you claim wont work either


----------



## Christophera

These images prove the spire was outside the core.  This one shows it west of a concrete wall, the one that was the core wall.






This one locates it at the north end of the west wall.






You were trying to say it was perimeter column last month.  Liars are always inconsistent.  Agents are always consistently without facts and against facts.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> These images prove the spire was outside the core.  This one shows it west of a concrete wall, the one that was the core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> This one locates it at the north end of the west wall.
> 
> 
> 
> You were trying to say it was perimeter column last month.  Liars are always inconsistent.  Agents are always consistently without facts and against facts.


i said it MIGHT be, and once i saw proof(posted by fizz) i accepted that proof
unlike the dipshit you are, i can admit to being wrong and adjust my outlook
when are you going to man up and admit you are a total and complete fucking moron

oh, btw, it wasnt LAST month you fucking LIAR


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The column on the right is not inside the core.  It is the spire and it is outside the core.



BULLSHIT. proof please.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The column on the right is not inside the core.  It is the spire and it is outside the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT. proof please.
Click to expand...

he'll just post how everyone that doesnt believe his bullshit is an agent again


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> This one locates it at the north end of the west wall.



YOU FUCKING LIAR!!!

your superimposed pictures are from two completely different angles!!!! they are useless and you just superimposed the towers anyplace you wanted without lining them up with anything.

YOU PUT THE TOWERS IN THE WRONG PLACE!!! 

here is how they ACTUALLY line up with the spire. its the EXACT CENTER of the building, meaning its the center two rows of the STEEL CORE. every time you post a picture of the spire you are proving that the towers had a steel core!!


----------



## Christophera

I did not do that superimposition.  There is a slight angular difference that does not matter for this issue. 

The fact is that the spire is outside the core.







Cut interior box columns and elevator guide rails can be seen toppling out of WTC 1 north core with concrete pieces attached to them.






The independent verifications are many.

Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I did not do that superimposition.  There is a slight angular difference that does not matter for this issue.
> 
> The fact is that the spire is outside the core.



slight angular difference?.... the super imposed images were taken MILES away from each other!! 

it does matter for this issue. it matters very much. your picture doesnt line up with anything at all. its just randomly superimposed. you could have shown the spire as being in the south tower and it would be jsut as accurate as the picture you continually post. 

...and the fact that you continually post it after knowing its wrong shows what a lying sack of shit you really are.

i just proved the spire was the two center rows of STEEL CORE COLUMNS in the two pictures i superimposed TAKEN BY THE SAME PERSON FROM THE SAME PLACE.

you claim ithe spire is outside the core. where is your proof? or are we just supposed to believe your lying ass again?


----------



## stannrodd

Core columns in the core area on 9/11






Core columns in the core area on 9/11






Martian face in the blurry dust photo used as evidence for concrete core .. 






Stann


----------



## elvis

I thought Satan's face was supposed to be in there somewhere.


----------



## stannrodd

It looks more like a jokers face. It's to the left of the upper red rectangle and is facing left.

Stann


----------



## elvis

i like the trick with the 20 dollar bill myself.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I did not do that superimposition.  There is a slight angular difference that does not matter for this issue.
> 
> The fact is that the spire is outside the core.
> 
> 
> 
> Cut interior box columns and elevator guide rails can be seen toppling out of WTC 1 north core with concrete pieces attached to them.
> 
> 
> 
> The independent verifications are many.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20040807085840/http://msnbc.msn.com/id/3069641/.


you have no verifications, dipshit


----------



## Fizz




----------



## Christophera

You're a liar, you are NOT allergic to bullshit.  In fact when all else fails, you are seen to depend on it.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You're a liar, you are NOT allergic to bullshit.  In fact when all else fails, you are seen to depend on it.


more projection, eh dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You're a liar, you are NOT allergic to bullshit.  In fact when all else fails, you are seen to depend on it.



your alien masters would want you to say that.


----------



## Christophera

Like I said, you depend on bullshit.

I depend on evidence and reason.  This is concrete.






Just like the engineer of record for the Twin Towers says in Newsweek
.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Like I said, you depend on bullshit.
> 
> I depend on evidence and reason.  This is concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the engineer of record for the Twin Towers says in Newsweek
> .



really? i dont see any concrete. i see the silhouette of this, which is clearly made out of STEEL. (and thats why you only show the silhouette pic, you lying sack of shit).





so who has analyzed your picture and said they see concrete?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Just like the engineer of record for the Twin Towers says in Newsweek
> .



sorry. robertson never said that and NEWSWEEK says it's a steel core.

_"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com_

oh.... and so does time magazine.....

_"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com_

oh..... and so does the NEW YORK TIMES.

_"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here_


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the engineer of record for the Twin Towers says in Newsweek
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry. robertson never said that and NEWSWEEK says it's a steel core.
> 
> _"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
> *Newsweek*. Newsweek.com_
> 
> oh.... and so does time magazine.....
> 
> _"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
> *Time Magazine.*TIME.com_
> 
> oh..... and so does the NEW YORK TIMES.
> 
> _"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
> *New York Times*here_
Click to expand...

and its funny how all those links still reside on their points of origin, and all of dipshits are on a web archive


----------



## Christophera

The fizz spam is of course cultivated as part of the FEMA deception

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2109077-post4648.html

SPAM12
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html

SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html

FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html

BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html

TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html

The real problem with fiz spam is that nothing from 9-11 provides support for the claims of steel core columns.  And of course it all originates with FEMA.

Agents try to say that the brownish object in side the perimeter wall is a floor.  They try to say that floor trusses are visible.






I see another piece of perimeter column stuck to the bottom of what must be a portion of the WTC 2 concrete core falling onto WTC 3.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The fizz spam is of course cultivated as part of the FEMA deception
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2109077-post4648.html
> 
> I see another piece of perimeter column stuck to the bottom of what must be a portion of the WTC 2 concrete core falling onto WTC 3.


the opposite of what dipshits say is more likely the truth


----------



## stannrodd

Chris, 

FEMA were not in any position to deceive anyone .. they are a reactionary agency and depend upon the agencies they call upon to act in times of disaster to deal with the issues at hand. 

They act according to requirements of the scenario and depend on independent data to actuate their outcome .. which is to provide a useful response to that disaster. 

Your allegations of a FEMA deception are simply stupid .. and so are you.

Stann


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> *
> {**** drivel ****}*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *{**** more drivel ****}*



Hey Brown, your "brownish object" is coming off the outer perimeter columns at a 90 degree angle.

Let's explore together what else could be at a 90 degree angle to an outer wall. Gee, what could it possibly be? Could it be an elevator? No, that doesn't sound right. Could it be an inner Invisicrete core? No, that's not connected to the outer columns.

What could it possibly be, I wonder?

Oh, it's just come to me. It's the concrete floor!! That's what it is you delusional, non-support paying idiot! Everyone else can see it, but you are just to retarded to accept the truth in your own photographs.

And again I ask, why aren't other 9/11 truth members backing up your "concrete core" bullshit, agent Big Ears?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

stannrodd said:


> Chris,
> 
> FEMA were not in any position to deceive anyone .. they are a reactionary agency and depend upon the agencies they call upon to act in times of disaster to deal with the issues at hand.
> 
> They act according to requirements of the scenario and depend on independent data to actuate their outcome .. which is to provide a useful response to that disaster.
> 
> Your allegations of a FEMA deception are simply stupid .. and so are you.
> 
> Stann



He's just going to come back with how they're all agents and are keeping all the plans for the towers in their attics.

Or, since you've debunked his FEMA theory, he'll just change his story again and claim that the Bureau of Land Management deceived NIST on the tower construction.

Chrissy must feel awfully lonely. Must be sad, being the only person in a world full of agents. The only thing that gives him joy in life is running off to file lawsuits he can't pay the filing fees on.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> {**** drivel ****}*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *{**** more drivel ****}*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Brown, your "brownish object" is coming off the outer perimeter columns at a 90 degree angle.
> 
> Let's explore together what else could be at a 90 degree angle to an outer wall. Gee, what could it possibly be? Could it be an elevator? No, that doesn't sound right. Could it be an inner Invisicrete core? No, that's not connected to the outer columns.
> 
> What could it possibly be, I wonder?
> 
> Oh, it's just come to me. It's the concrete floor!! That's what it is you delusional, non-support paying idiot! Everyone else can see it, but you are just to retarded to accept the truth in your own photographs.
> 
> And again I ask, why aren't other 9/11 truth members backing up your "concrete core" bullshit, agent Big Ears?
Click to expand...

it's clearly a floor section, you can even see the floor trusses on it


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The fizz spam is of course cultivated as part of the FEMA deception
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2109077-post4648.html
> 
> SPAM12
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html
> 
> SPAM6
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> The real problem with fiz spam is that nothing from 9-11 provides support for the claims of steel core columns.  And of course it all originates with FEMA.
> 
> Agents try to say that the brownish object in side the perimeter wall is a floor.  They try to say that floor trusses are visible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see another piece of perimeter column stuck to the bottom of what must be a portion of the WTC 2 concrete core falling onto WTC 3.



I am assuming you, when you say "perimeter column", you are speaking of the core box columns that you say surrounded the concrete core and not the perimeter columns that made up the outside facade of the towers themselves correct?

It doesn't matter anyways because according to you, neither would have been connected to the concrete core.

The perimeter columns on the outside of the towers was nowhere near the concrete core.

The large interior box columns that you claim surrounded the core were not connected to the core either. Remember Chris, according to you, WTC2 was radically different than WTC1. WTC2 had the express elevators the OUTSIDE of the concrete core. That would mean that on either side of the core, there was about a 20' gap for the elevator shafts between the core columns and the concrete core wall all the way down the long axis of the for both elevator banks.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The fizz spam is of course cultivated as part of the FEMA deception
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2109077-post4648.html
> 
> SPAM12
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html
> 
> SPAM6
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> The real problem with fiz spam is that nothing from 9-11 provides support for the claims of steel core columns.  And of course it all originates with FEMA.



calling it spam and saying that construction photos originate with FEMA shows the absurd lengths you will go to deny reality when proven wrong.


----------



## Christophera

The construction photos have been filtered and the photos you show are approved by FEMA because they do not show concrete.

Here is when the publics photos were taken, but the perptrators won't allow you to recognize that even though the article says it.

NYCLU:

_Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with *6000 files of photographs,* 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract._

This diagramed structure,






is not and can never represent this.






The Twins had a concrete core and that is the only core that can be evidenced with verifiied information.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The construction photos have been filtered and the photos you show are approved by FEMA because they do not show concrete.



BULLSHIT!!!!!!

show proof.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The construction photos have been filtered and the photos you show are approved by FEMA because they do not show concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT!!!!!!
> 
> show proof.
Click to expand...

he cant
he cant prove delusions


----------



## Christophera

Manipulating agents leave the proof on the previous page.  guiliani took the construction photos that show the concrete core during construction.

NYCLU:

Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with *6000 files of photographs,* 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Manipulating agents leave the proof on the previous page.  guiliani took the construction photos that show the concrete core during construction.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with *6000 files of photographs,* 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.


what you call "proof" and what really IS proof, are not in the same universe


and since the NYCLU doesnt still have that on their own site, they are NOT still interested in it
that tells anyone with a functioning brain that its not an issues now and has been resolved


----------



## Christophera

blah, blah, blah.  Text from agents protecting the secret methods of mass murder.

Your service to the perpetrators is made obvious by trying to imply that because 9 years later the original site no longer has the story that somehow the story is not important or valid now.

Nonsense when 3,000 were killed in 20 seconds in something caused by what is termed, "collapse" and the buildings plans and photos of construction are stolen from the public.

You fail to observe violations of law by government controlling due process and you promote the deprivation of equal protection of law.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Manipulating agents leave the proof on the previous page.  guiliani took the construction photos that show the concrete core during construction.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with *6000 files of photographs,* 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.



where is your proof that the construction photos were part of what you claim guiliani took? you are just making that up.  
guiliani wasnt even mayor when the wtc was constructed. how the fuck could guiliani take construction pictures off the internet? out of books? your entire premise here is absolutely ridiculous and completely impossible.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> blah, blah, blah.  Text from agents protecting the secret methods of mass murder.



blah blah blah. text from a paranoid schizophrenic trying to make money off the murder of 3000 americans by spreading lies.


----------



## Christophera

The desparate agents attempt to misrepresent citizens promoting difficult truth at personal expense as profiteering from murder is unsupported in anyway.

Even if any attempt to have the truth sharing pay for itself worked, exposing lies and telling the truth that can protect lives is still a good thing.

And I think these people would agree.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The desparate agents attempt to misrepresent citizens promoting difficult truth at personal expense as profiteering from murder is unsupported in anyway.



the only person here trying to make money off the murder of 3000 innocent people is YOU, disinfo agent chris.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Chris Tard-El said:


> The desparate agents attempt to misrepresent citizens promoting difficult truth at personal expense as profiteering from murder is unsupported in anyway.



How is it at "personal expense" when you made $6.38 from your website, and didn't pay filing fees or child support with it?


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Chris Tard-El said:
> 
> 
> 
> The desparate agents attempt to misrepresent citizens promoting difficult truth at personal expense as profiteering from murder is unsupported in anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it at "personal expense" when you made $6.38 from your website, and didn't pay filing fees or child support with it?
Click to expand...

he claims he pays $200 a year for his site
LOL
if he really does, he's a bigger idiot than i already think he is


----------



## Christophera

Trying to pretend that building and maintaining a web is not an expense is futile.  Since you have no evidence to show I profit, and there is none; I've disclosed the only actual income, a tiny fraction of the expense.

You cannot show I am affiliated with anyone.  The expense is personal.

Your action does not establish steel core columns and is not functional towards doing that.  You fail.  You do not even try.

You never mention the future of this nation protected and empowered by its Constitution.






You refuse to recognize laws violated creating conditons enabling obstruction of justice, misprision of felony and treason.

The Twin Towers had a concrete rectangular, tubular core structure,  A portion of the east wall of the WTC 1 core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Trying to pretend that building and maintaining a web is not an expense is futile.  Since you have no evidence to show I profit, and there is none; I've disclosed the only actual income, a tiny fraction of the expense.
> 
> You cannot show I am affiliated with anyone.  The expense is personal.
> 
> Your action does not establish steel core columns and is not functional towards doing that.  You fail.  You do not even try.
> 
> You never mention the future of this nation protected and empowered by its Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> You refuse to recognize laws violated creating conditons enabling obstruction of justice, misprision of felony and treason.
> 
> The Twin Towers had a concrete rectangular, tubular core structure,  A portion of the east wall of the WTC 1 core.


you can get web space for about HALF what you pay, moron


----------



## Christophera

You do not know how much space I have.  You have not shown appreciation for the speed of the server.

The Newsweek article featuring the engineer of record for the structures is *accurate* and under the conditions it is NOT REASONABLE to suggest it is not.

9-11 images are consistent.

The end view of the west WTC 1 core wall.  North looking south along the wall.  Concretge on left, steel struture of spire, unique landmark to location showing that column is outside the core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You do not know how much space I have.  You have not shown appreciation for the speed of the server.


then you are paying for more than you need
more proof you are a dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Trying to pretend that building and maintaining a web is not an expense is futile.  Since you have no evidence to show I profit, and there is none; I've disclosed the only actual income, a tiny fraction of the expense.


just because you are too fucking stupid to make money doesnt mean you arent trying.


Christophera said:


> You cannot show I am affiliated with anyone.  The expense is personal.


so would the profits be if you managed to make any. too bad your hoax is too fucking absurd to get any followers.



Christophera said:


> Your action does not establish steel core columns and is not functional towards doing that.  You fail.  You do not even try.


the steel core and their columns have been posted over and over again. you continue to deny it like the fucking psycho you are.



Christophera said:


> You never mention the future of this nation protected and empowered by its Constitution.


the constitution is just fine and so is the nation, not thanks to you and your lies.



Christophera said:


> You refuse to recognize laws violated creating conditons enabling obstruction of justice, misprision of felony and treason.


 you refuse to prove any laws were violated. just because you file a paper doesnt mean its true. everyone that looks at your stupid shit laughs at it including the judge you filed it with. you dont have anything to back up your accusations. you are a delusional paranoid schizophrenic.



Christophera said:


> The Twin Towers had a concrete rectangular, tubular core structure,  A portion of the east wall of the WTC 1 core.



the twin towers had a steel core. no concrete.


----------



## Christophera

fz said:
			
		

> the twin towers had a steel core. no concrete.



You've used no evidence to support that.

The Twin Towers had a concrete core.

This is a vertical plane of concrete, a wall, toppling from the east core wall of WTC 1 into the empty core behind it.







[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dWBBEtA5bI]YouTube - 9/11 WTC North Tower Core, HAVE YOU SEEN IT?[/ame]

Agents assertions that the animated clip from video shows a floor is absurd because THERE IS NO PLACE for the fsupposed floor to fall from horizontal to vertical as when it is first seen.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> fz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the twin towers had a steel core. no concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've used no evidence to support that.
> 
> The Twin Towers had a concrete core.
> 
> This is a vertical plane of concrete, a wall, toppling from the east core wall of WTC 1 into the empty core behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agents assertions that the animated clip from video shows a floor is absurd because THERE IS NO PLACE for the fsupposed floor to fall from horizontal to vertical as when it is first seen.
Click to expand...

all the evidence you post shows a steel core, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Agent text supporting secret methods of mass murder used in treason have no credibility, .  .  . especially without independently verified evidence.

Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992. identifies a concrete core.

The engineer of record identifies a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agent text supporting secret methods of mass murder used in treason have no credibility, .  .  . especially without independently verified evidence.
> 
> Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992. identifies a concrete core.
> 
> The engineer of record identifies a concrete core.


more lies

wash, rinse, repeat


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> You have not shown appreciation for the speed of the server.



*All hail the speed of the server!!!*

How's that, Chrissy???


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the twin towers had a steel core. no concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've used no evidence to support that.
Click to expand...

FUCKING LIAR.

you have yet to show even ONE picture that clearly shows a concrete core.

this is what the core actually looks like. notice there is NO CONCRETE and only steel.





























































[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU]YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62]YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.[/ame]


"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## Fizz




----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Agent text supporting secret methods of mass murder used in treason have no credibility, .  .  . especially without independently verified evidence.
> 
> Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.
> 
> The engineer of record identifies a concrete core.



I've been wondering about something. Exactly how are they "secret methods" if you know all about them?? Are you one of the agents??


----------



## Fizz

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agent text supporting secret methods of mass murder used in treason have no credibility, .  .  . especially without independently verified evidence.
> 
> Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.
> 
> The engineer of record identifies a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wondering about something. Exactly how are they "secret methods" if you know all about them?? Are you one of the agents??
Click to expand...


chris claims to be the chosen one.


----------



## Liability

We all know that CriscoFEARa lies.  He is an unmitigated deviant.  A complete scumbag liar with zero redeeming qualities.

That he lies is a given.

He completely and utterly lacks not just any credibility but any hope of ever attaining any iota of credibility.

The question then becomes, "why does he bother trying to lie?"  The fucking scumbag unmanly Agent of Disinformation gets called on it each time.  The stupid unmanly little pussy isn't even original.  He just mindlessly (and unpersuasively) repeats his previously refuted lies.  Verbatim.

Maybe Invisicrete has a detrimental effect on one's cognitive abilities.  Maybe, after breathing in the dust from Invisicrete, CriscoFEARa's unmanly dishonest scumbag Troofer "mind" is just totally fried?


----------



## Christophera

The secret methods are hidden by the secret structure.  I know it was concrete, not steel core columns.

I thought you were just pretending to be a moron agent.

Extradition from New Zealand for a trial in the US ought to be interesting.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

*TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.*

You are guilty.


----------



## Christophera

Beware of the fiz spam.  Full of inconsistencies with NO INDEPENDENT VERIFICATION.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2109077-post4648.html

SPAM12
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html

SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html


FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The secret methods are hidden by the secret structure.  I know it was concrete, not steel core columns.
> 
> I thought you were just pretending to be a moron agent.
> 
> Extradition from New Zealand for a trial in the US ought to be interesting.
> 
> You are guilty.


you are a fucking IDIOT


----------



## Christophera

No, you are a traitor supporting secret methods of mass murder and treason.

I present REAL evidence from 9-11 showing a concrete core.






I show the fraud of FEMA and the conspiracy between the faked silverstein plans and the ex mayor taking the WTC documents so the faked obsolete plans can be passed of to misleaders positioned with influence in the truth movement.


----------



## Gunny

Christophera said:


> No, you are a traitor supporting secret methods of mass murder and treason.
> 
> I present REAL evidence from 9-11 showing a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I show the fraud of FEMA and the conspiracy between the faked silverstein plans and the ex mayor taking the WTC documents so the faked obsolete plans can be passed of to misleaders positioned with influence in the truth movement.





You're such a fucking 'tard.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No, you are a traitor supporting secret methods of mass murder and treason.
> 
> I present REAL evidence from 9-11 showing a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> .


your delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Fizz

disinfo agent chris,

you are trying to convince us the sky is red. you are a moron. anyone looking into your claims will come to the same conclusion as the rest of us sane people.... that the towers had a STEEL CORE.

so keep claiming the sky is red. keep lying and changing your story. the only thing you are proving is how insane you are.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera-El of Krypton said:


> The secret methods are hidden by the secret structure.



Yes, we know all this. You've repeated it so often, you've started to believe it. It still doesn't answer how you, and only you, know all these secrets.

In my opinion, you were one of the conspirators who brought the towers down. Can you prove you weren't???


----------



## Christophera

rat, I've never stated that as I just did.  You found a new lie in your support for secret methods of mass murder.

Agents with text asserting a steel core have FAILED to substantiate their assertions for years now.  When failing to recognize the violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans AND construction photos of the Twin Towers, their status as traitors becomes evident.

On the other hand, the fact that this,






is the ONLY official depiction of the towers core structure is absolutely absurd.

*Two public buildings, two of the tallest buildings in the worlds and we have the equivilant of a cartoon for a graphic of the core structure.  How can this be?*

The fact of the theft of the WTC documents AND the total lack of any structural depiction is enough for any reasonable American seeking to defend their Constitution, .  .  . to run the agents off the continent on a rail, covered with tar and feathers.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> rat, I've never stated that as I just did.  You found a new lie in your support for secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> Agents with text asserting a steel core have FAILED to substantiate their assertions for years now.  When failing to recognize the violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans AND construction photos of the Twin Towers, their status as traitors becomes evident.
> 
> On the other hand, the fact that this,
> 
> 
> 
> is the ONLY official depiction of the towers core structure is absolutely absurd.
> 
> *Two public buildings, two of the tallest buildings in the worlds and we have the equivilant of a cartoon for a graphic of the core structure.  How can this be?*
> 
> The fact of the theft of the WTC documents AND the total lack of any structural depiction is enough for any reasonable American seeking to defend their Constitution, .  .  . to run the agents off the continent on a rail, covered with tar and feathers.


gawd damn, you sure are a delusional fucktard


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> *****Blah, dee, blah, dee, blah-blah-blah*****



But, on the bright side, you found a new picture.

It's still my opinion that you had a hand in the events of 9/11. You know too many of the secret truths of the secret agents that hide in their secret lairs made out of the one and only *Invisicrete* (_accept no substitutes_)


----------



## Christophera

The fact is that 3,000 people were murdered in 20 seconds.  That fact needs explanation.


Since the deaths were determined to be from building collapse, the building design and its plans are crucial to a proper analysis.

If one searches the NIST products for a description of the plans, one finds NO DESCRIPTION of info from them or acknowledgement that the plans were utilized in analysis.

[size="5]"This is absurd, as absurd as the ONLY official depiction of the core being a CARTOON[/size]

Here is the ONLY reference to the NIST source of the towers design and construction.  Their disclaimer.






The disclaimer basically allows them to use the sunday funnies as a source for the Towers design and construction.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The fact is that 3,000 people were murdered in 20 seconds.  That fact needs explanation.
> 
> 
> Since the deaths were determined to be from building collapse, the building design and its plans are crucial to a proper analysis.
> 
> If one searches the NIST products for a description of the plans, one finds NO DESCRIPTION of info from them or acknowledgement that the plans were utilized in analysis.
> This is absurd, as absurd as the ONLY official depiction of the core being a CARTOON
> 
> Here is the ONLY reference to the NIST source of the towers design and construction.  Their disclaimer.
> 
> 
> 
> The disclaimer basically allows them to use the sunday funnies as a source for the Towers design and construction.


you are a total and complete fucking moronic dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Your repeated ad hominum as well as the unreasonable efforts to turn white into black identify you as an agent of treason.  Truly, the reverse of what you say is most often fact.

The Concrete Core Of The WTC Towers


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The disclaimer basically allows them to use the sunday funnies as a source for the Towers design and construction.



Your absurd propaganda concrete core theory shows you ARE using the Sunday funnies as source material. 

It's always the same with you retarded twoofers. You accuse the other side of using the same source material that you use. I guess that is so that you can justify the lies and distortions you invent for your own personal gains.

I've said it before and I'll say it again. I feel sorry for you Chrissy. I really do. It must be hell, walking through a world where you and you alone "know" this truth, and there is not one single soul who shares it with you. The burden you must carry, being the ONLY one with this knowledge, and you can't get anyone to listen for lack of a filing fee.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your repeated ad hominum as well as the unreasonable efforts to turn white into black identify you as an agent of treason.  Truly, the reverse of what you say is most often fact.
> 
> The Concrete Core Of The WTC Towers


your delusional rantings do not make it evidence, dipshit
and ad homs are all delusional fucktards deserve


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The disclaimer basically allows them to use the sunday funnies as a source for the Towers design and construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your absurd propaganda concrete core theory shows you ARE using the Sunday funnies as source material.
> 
> It's always the same with you retarded twoofers. You accuse the other side of using the same source material that you use. I guess that is so that you can justify the lies and distortions you invent for your own personal gains.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again. I feel sorry for you Chrissy. I really do. It must be hell, walking through a world where you and you alone "know" this truth, and there is not one single soul who shares it with you. The burden you must carry, being the ONLY one with this knowledge, and you can't get anyone to listen for lack of a filing fee.
Click to expand...

yup its troofer paranoid projections (AKA TPP)


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Your repeated ad hominum as well as the unreasonable efforts to turn white into black identify you as an agent of treason.  Truly, the reverse of what you say is most often fact.
> 
> The Concrete Core Of The WTC Towers




More algoxy bullshit. Where's the independent verification, Browney-El??


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The fact is that 3,000 people were murdered in 20 seconds.  That fact needs explanation.
> 
> 
> Since the deaths were determined to be from building collapse, the building design and its plans are crucial to a proper analysis.
> 
> If one searches the NIST products for a description of the plans, one finds NO DESCRIPTION of info from them or acknowledgement that the plans were utilized in analysis.
> 
> [size="5]"This is absurd, as absurd as the ONLY official depiction of the core being a CARTOON[/size]
> 
> Here is the ONLY reference to the NIST source of the towers design and construction.  Their disclaimer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The disclaimer basically allows them to use the sunday funnies as a source for the Towers design and construction.



why do you keep lying about "the only depiction of the core" bullshit when i showed you others yesterday? it shows what a lying sack of shit you are and really dont care about the truth.

the cause of death is not "building collapse" you fucking moron. the cause of death is homicide. this has been proven to you also. what about the people that were killed BEFORE the collapse such as in the actual plane crash and the people that jumped? they didnt die from "building collapse" you fucking moron. ALL THE VICTIMS AT THE WORLD TRADE CENTER ARE CONSIDERED VICTIMS OF HOMICIDE. keep lying your fucking ass off and making shit up you ignorant disinfo agent.


----------



## Christophera

It looks as though ou don't mind exposing yourself as being what you accuse others.


If you had posted such, you would certainly repost it in order to prove me a liar,  .  .  . if you could, but you cannot.

The Twin towers had a concrete core.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> It looks as though ou don't mind exposing yourself as being what you accuse others.
> 
> 
> If you had posted such, you would certainly repost it in order to prove me a liar,  .  .  . if you could, but you cannot.
> 
> The Twin towers had a concrete core.



Again, I am forced to ask...

... English isn't your first language, is it Browney???


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> It looks as though ou don't mind exposing yourself as being what you accuse others.
> 
> 
> If you had posted such, you would certainly repost it in order to prove me a liar,  .  .  . if you could, but you cannot.
> 
> The Twin towers had a concrete .


why should anyone re-post things for a dipshit like you
most people would accept the facts the first time and not require it to be re-posted
the day you actually have a fact will be the first

dipshit


----------



## Christophera

As I said you cannot post.  You pretend you will not post.

You serve the perpetrators of mass murder in keeping the secret of the methods used.  You serve the concealment of felony and treason.

Your action exposes your intention.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> As I said you cannot post.  You pretend you will not post.
> 
> You serve the perpetrators of mass murder in keeping the secret of the methods used.  You serve the concealment of felony and treason.
> 
> Your action exposes your intention.


dipshit, YOU have posted evidence of steel core columns
only you are so fucking delusional you call it concrete


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> It looks as though ou don't mind exposing yourself as being what you accuse others.
> 
> 
> If you had posted such, you would certainly repost it in order to prove me a liar,  .  .  . if you could, but you cannot.
> 
> The Twin towers had a concrete core.



you talking about how you lie and say there is only one drawing of the core from official sources?

here's another from the NIST, jackass!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks as though ou don't mind exposing yourself as being what you accuse others.
> 
> 
> If you had posted such, you would certainly repost it in order to prove me a liar,  .  .  . if you could, but you cannot.
> 
> The Twin towers had a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you talking about how you lie and say there is only one drawing of the core from official sources?
> 
> here's another from the NIST, jackass!!
Click to expand...

it wont matter, he will keep posting the same lies and total bullshit


----------



## gslack

Chris over 40 minutes ago I asked you simple and direct question regarding your theory... now if you are really so sure and so knowledgeable on your theory, I would expect you to answer it. Whats more if you are indeed as sincere as you like to claim, answering it would be not only prudent but imperative...

Again I ask you...

If your theory is to be believed, than all other theories on this must in fact be false in essence.. I mean for instance those engineers for 911 truth and all other groups and individuals or organizations (who ever they may be)must in fact be incorrect if your theory is indeed correct?


----------



## Christophera

Sorry, I'm not discussing theories here.

Only facts established by independently verified evidence.

That evidence shows a deception.  That deception obstructs justice and deprives Americans of due process with equal protection of law.

The infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder, conducting treason benefit from your behaviors.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Sorry, I'm not discussing theories here.
> 
> Only facts established by independently verified evidence.
> 
> That evidence shows a deception.  That deception obstructs justice and deprives Americans of due process with equal protection of law.
> 
> The infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder, conducting treason benefit from your behaviors.


you're not "discussing" anything
just posting totally delusional bullshit


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> Sorry, I'm not discussing theories here.
> 
> Only facts established by independently verified evidence.
> 
> That evidence shows a deception.  That deception obstructs justice and deprives Americans of due process with equal protection of law.
> 
> The infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder, conducting treason benefit from your behaviors.



okay then answer my question.... If you are sincere like you claim you would do so gladly..


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Sorry, I'm not discussing theories here.



so you admit you cant cant support your theory at all.

FUCKING MORON!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not discussing theories here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you admit you cant cant support your theory at all.
> 
> FUCKING MORON!!
Click to expand...

you have to admit though, that was the first honest thing he has said


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not discussing theories here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you admit you cant cant support your theory at all.
> 
> FUCKING MORON!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have to admit though, that was the first honest thing he has said
Click to expand...


I disagree.  When the lying scumbag said that he wasn't discussing "theories," what he was claiming was that he only discusses "facts."   But he doesn't discuss facts.  He offers pictures of steel and claims to "see" and demands that we "see" some "concrete."

It appears to me that CriscoFEARa, the unmanly, child-non-supporting, filthy, degenerate, Troofer scumbag, has left his record of always being a dishonest maggot fucker entirely intact.


----------



## Fizz

Liability said:


> He offers pictures of steel and claims to "see" and demands that we "see" some "concrete."



thats true.... and everyone that doesnt see concrete that isnt in the picture (which of course is everyone) then they are automatically "agents" and treasonous.

what a delusional fuckwad.


----------



## Christophera

Not true.

It is when you cannot recognize violations of law AND cannot produce links to official plans AND cannot produce an image of steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Sorry, I'm not discussing theories here.
> 
> Only facts established by independently verified evidence.
> 
> That evidence shows a deception.  That deception obstructs justice and deprives Americans of due process with equal protection of law.
> 
> The infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder, conducting treason benefit from your behaviors.



nothing new for agent chri$$y here!  The agent of treason for profit has never discussed anything, just persisted in posting the same debunked bullshit for years now, in an effort to steer an unsuspecting public to his web site for profit. 

There are two threads on this board, this one and the "fema deception" thread, that are clear proof of my previous statement. 

Agent chri$$y will go down in history as an agent of treason for profit, a mercenary of propaganda as it were........


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Not true.
> 
> It is when you cannot recognize violations of law AND cannot produce links to official plans AND cannot produce an image of steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.



here's the problem, fuckwad. 

you have no logic. you are delusional. we post pictures of the steel core all the time. you lie and give stupid fucking excuses and absurd statements with no facts to back them up when shown what is clearly steel and clearly in the core area. then you go on some delusional rant about "thats what the perpetrators would want you to say" or some shit.

i'm not here to convince you of anything. its obvious you are not interested in facts. he fact is that the towers had a steel core and ALL evidence points to that being true. you are here to try to convince people of something that is simply not true. i'm here to point out what a lying sack of shit you are and to keep them from being sucked into your lies. every time you post your lies i am going to point out the real facts and let people decide for themselves which one of us is telling the truth.

the towers had a steel core. there's even pictures of it. 

here is a nice video of it:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjXU-yCDyOY]YouTube - World Trade Center Tower Construction (PBS)[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.
> 
> It is when you cannot recognize violations of law AND cannot produce links to official plans AND cannot produce an image of steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the problem, fuckwad.
> 
> you have no logic. you are delusional. we post pictures of the steel core all the time. you lie and give stupid fucking excuses and absurd statements with no facts to back them up when shown what is clearly steel and clearly in the core area. then you go on some delusional rant about "thats what the perpetrators would want you to say" or some shit.
> 
> i'm not here to convince you of anything. its obvious you are not interested in facts. he fact is that the towers had a steel core and ALL evidence points to that being true. you are here to try to convince people of something that is simply not true. i'm here to point out what a lying sack of shit you are and to keep them from being sucked into your lies. every time you post your lies i am going to point out the real facts and let people decide for themselves which one of us is telling the truth.
> 
> the towers had a steel core. there's even pictures of it.
> 
> here is a nice video of it:
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjXU-yCDyOY]YouTube - World Trade Center Tower Construction (PBS)[/ame]
Click to expand...


And you know Chrissy is going to watch that video, and keep repeating to himself, "concrete, concrete, concrete" as each piece of steel is shown. Even the pieces that are stenciled "steel" will be concrete to him. Or Invisicrete (_accept no substitutes_).


----------



## Christophera

You lie all the time, you misrepresent all the time.

You have NEVER posted an image of a steel core column because they DID NOT EXIST.

Only the concrete core is seen in 9-11 images.






Agents misrepresent "elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns'.






The ex mayor of NYC took the plans and all the photos so the lie the agents attempt to support with text might have a chance to mislead the nation.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You lie all the time, you misrepresent all the time.
> 
> You have NEVER posted an image of a steel core column because they DID NOT EXIST.
> 
> Only the concrete core is seen in 9-11 images.
> 
> 
> 
> Agents misrepresent "elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns'.
> 
> 
> 
> The ex mayor of NYC took the plans and all the photos so the lie the agents attempt to support with text might have a chance to mislead the nation.


dipshit, you are the proven liar
you post photos showing steel core columns and claim its something it isnt


----------



## Christophera

If there were steel core columns they would be seen in this photo and many others,






They never are.

The info of the buildings engineer of record says there was a concrete.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If there were steel core columns they would be seen in this photo and many others,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They never are.
> 
> The info of the buildings engineer of record says there was a concrete.



thats them right there in your picture, jackass!! 

and you continue to lie and say robertson said something he didnt. shame on you. have fun in hell....


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> If there were steel core columns they would be seen in this photo and many others,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They never are.
> 
> The info of the buildings engineer of record says there was a concrete.


leave it to a dipshit like you to post a photo of steel core columns and say none are ever shown


----------



## Christophera

the perps would like their agents to pretend that people do not know the difference between the kind of structure "core columns" are, what they look like.  These columns surround the core, they are not in the core, niether is the 3" REBAR ON 4' CENTERS






The assertion they are not in the core and instead surround it is substantiated by an image the "spire" from the north looking south instead of looking east across the hudson.  The spire, a unique feature, a part of the western inner wall of the exterior steel floor bearing structure, fastened to the core, is to the right of the empty core area AND the end view of a massive concrete wall.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> the perps would like their agents to pretend that people do not know the difference between the kind of structure "core columns" are, what they look like.  These columns surround the core, they are not in the core, niether is the 3" REBAR ON 4' CENTERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The assertion they are not in the core and instead surround it is substantiated by an image the "spire" from the north looking south instead of looking east across the hudson.  The spire, a unique feature, a part of the western inner wall of the exterior steel floor bearing structure, fastened to the core, is to the right of the empty core area AND the end view of a massive concrete wall.


yet in another photo you call this rebar
you dont know what the FUCK you are talking about, dipshit


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> you dont know what the FUCK you are talking about, dipshit



aint that the truth!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> You lie all the time, you misrepresent all the time.



And now we know Chri$$y has really lost it. He's started talking to himself.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> the perps would like their agents to pretend that people do not know the difference between the kind of structure "core columns" are, what they look like.  These columns surround the core, they are not in the core, niether is the* 3" REBAR ON 4' CENTERS*



You really don't know how stupid this sounds, do you???


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lie all the time, you misrepresent all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now we know Chri$$y has really lost it. He's started talking to himself.
Click to expand...

or rather, about himself


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> the perps would like their agents to pretend that people do not know the difference between the kind of structure "core columns" are, what they look like.  These columns surround the core, they are not in the core, niether is the* 3" REBAR ON 4' CENTERS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't know how stupid this sounds, do you???
Click to expand...

whats really funny is he was calling it 6" rebar for a while, now he's back to calling it 3"


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> the perps would like their agents to pretend that people do not know the difference between the kind of structure "core columns" are, what they look like.  These columns surround the core, they are not in the core, niether is the* 3" REBAR ON 4' CENTERS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't know how stupid this sounds, do you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats really funny is he was calling it 6" rebar for a while, now he's back to calling it 3"
Click to expand...


It was 16" rebar.  The added strength provided by such previously unheard of rebar (specially and secretly manufactured by the DOD which, oddly, had nothing whatsoever to do with the construction of the Twin Towers) accords to INVISICRETE (Tm) the ability to withstand the extra enormous weight of Invisicrete!  

INVISICRETE ("anything less is _*visibly*_ inferior!").  Ask for it by name.


----------



## Christophera

Here is the 6" rebar, it is erroneously labeled 3" because I had not yet remembered the portion of the "Engineering and Construction of hte Twin Tower" covering the foundation.

I was astounded to learn they were using 6" rebar in the foundation and that each and every joint had to be welded because 6" cannot be bent.  The 6" extended through the core base wall into the bottom of the core wall.







Here is the 3" rebar that ran vertically in the core walls.  The concrete was removed by explosives to show the multiple sticks of rebar.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Here is the 6" rebar, it is erroneously labeled 3" because I had not yet remembered the portion of the "Engineering and Construction of hte Twin Tower" covering the foundation.
> 
> I was astounded to learn they were using 6" rebar in the foundation and that each and every joint had to be welded because 6" cannot be bent.  The 6" extended through the core base wall into the bottom of the core wall.
> 
> 
> Here is the 3" rebar that ran vertically in the core walls.  The concrete was removed by explosives to show the multiple sticks of rebar.


there is no such thing as 6" rebar, dipshit
nor is there 3" rebar
it isnt made 

PERIOD


----------



## Christophera

Not for you and I, but the government can order what it wants.  Especially to make safe public buildings.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Not for you and I, but the government can order what it wants.  Especially to make safe public buildings.


then prove it
i understand the government(or anyone for that matter) can order anything they want
its up to YOU to prove it was actually ordered


----------



## Christophera

then prove there were steel core column by showing them clearly in the core area with their needed interconnections forming the structure you say stood.
i understand the government(or anyone for that matter) can attempt anything they want
its up to YOU to prove that what FEMA said was built, actually existed.

*The nature of this exchange is, I say there was a concrete core (I show it many different, independent ways), you say there were steel core columns (only showing one claimed way) and I show the joining of what you call "core columns" is too weak.* 

It is a butt plate joining elevator guide rail support steel.






The problem is your complete lack of evidence.  Couple that with a refusal to recognize relevant violations of law empowering the deceptions.

You've only proven you are an agent of deception.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> then prove there were steel core column by showing them clearly in the core area with their needed interconnections forming the structure you say stood.
> i understand the government(or anyone for that matter) can attempt anything they want
> its up to YOU to prove that what FEMA said was built, actually existed.
> 
> *The nature of this exchange is, I say there was a concrete core (I show it many different, independent ways), you say there were steel core columns (only showing one claimed way) and I show the joining of what you call "core columns" is too weak.*
> 
> It is a butt plate joining elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is your complete lack of evidence.  Couple that with a refusal to recognize relevant violations of law empowering the deceptions.
> 
> You've only proven you are an agent of deception.


dipshit, you just did
there are steel columns in those photos

and you are a fucking idiot to keep denying the facts in favor of your delusional bullshit


----------



## Liability

I am CriscoFEARa.  IF I say steel is concrete, then steel is concrete.

If I post a picture showing nothing BUT steel and insist that it shows concrete, than concrete is what it shows!

If I show a picture of something visible from over a mile away and claim it shows 3 inch (or 6 inch) rebar, even if such items would not possibly be visible in such a photograph, then rebar it is.

If I make ANY claim, it is up to you to positively refute it.  I accept no burden of proof!

If I refuse to pay the child support for my own children and (in a transparent deception) claim that the government failed to provide me with utterly irrelevant documents from a hundred plus years ago, then I am clearly not required to pay child support.

I am CriscoFEARa.  My complete and total lack of credibility *is* my credibility.  I like to call it *Invisicred*!


----------



## Nonelitist

Mr. Christopher A Brown....

Are you the same Mr. Brown that has claimed in court that you cannot pay child support due to "mental problems" while also admitting that you work for "cash under the table"?


----------



## DiveCon

Nonelitist said:


> Mr. Christopher A Brown....
> 
> Are you the same Mr. Brown that has claimed in court that you cannot pay child support due to "mental problems" while also admitting that you work for "cash under the table"?


yes, that would be him


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Here is the 6" rebar, it is erroneously labeled 3" because I had not yet remembered the portion of the "Engineering and Construction of hte Twin Tower" covering the foundation.



HAHAHAHHAhahahahahahahaaaaaa!!!!!

well, once you remember that the towers had a steel core let us know. 

here''s your fucking video The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers on PBS's website. American Experience | The Center of the World - New York: A Documentary Film | People & Events | PBS

so when did you remember what you already forgot and then remembered again? how long did you remember the wrong info?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Not for you and I, but the government can order what it wants.  Especially to make safe public buildings.



proof please.


----------



## Fizz

Nonelitist said:


> Mr. Christopher A Brown....
> 
> Are you the same Mr. Brown that has claimed in court that you cannot pay child support due to "mental problems" while also admitting that you work for "cash under the table"?



yes, thats him!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

ChristoMope said:


> The info of the buildings engineer of record says there was invisible concrete. He claimed that in 1962, a "Doctor Bones" & a "Mister Scott" visited him and traded him the formula for *Invisicrete* (_accept no substitutes_) in exchange for some Lombardo's pizza, and enough Nathan's hot dogs for their entire "crew". Mr. Scott also threw in 50 photon torpedoes to sweeten the deal. Robertson later imbedded the torpedoes in the *Invisicrete* (_accept no substitutes_) core for ease in demolition when 19 followers of Mohammed (PB&J) would crash into them with fuel laden jets.
> 
> Robertson lated revealed that Dr. Bones and Mr. Scott left to head to San Francisco to kidnap some whales and drag them to captivity in the future. While they were there, Scott & Bones traded the formula for invisible aluminum to a researcher for some plastic. And a "Mr. Sulu" traded the formula for invisible condoms to a bathhouse for a really good evening.
> 
> Those spacemen really loved giving their invisible shit away, didn't they??



There you go, Chri$$y, a whole new story line for you, just as valid as the one you keep trying to push on USMB. With one exception. Post this on YOUR website, and I guarantee you'll make at least $9.00 off of the Trekkies.


----------



## Christophera

The false social group of agents pretending they are doing something.  Exactly what  do they think they are doing.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

_I stand as a witness to the construction because of viewing an extensively detailed 2 hour &#8220;PUBLIC BROADCAST SYSTEM&#8221; (PBS) documentary in 1990 about the Twin tower construction. With 35 years experience as a welder who has worked in civil engineering for 25 years, I understood, very well, all that was communicated by that regarding documentary described in the attached Affidavit.
The documentary is now gone, even from the digital records of PBS which broadcast it. This factor enables the deception concealing treason disclosed herein. However a retired physicist/Ph.D. and a former Marine major searched for it and found paper records at PBS through contacts employed there which corroborates this testimony. A VHS original copy was found but DVD copy of it appears to have been intercepted. An excerpt from a 2007 web radio show that Dr. Larsen produced and I co hosted where he updated the search. It can be downloaded from, rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3 - concrete, core,, PBS, video,.

REQUEST FOR ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE FOR ALLOWING PBS TO REMOVE DOCUMENTARY SHOWING TRUE TOWER STRUCTURE FROM ARCHIVES AND PUBLIC LIBRARIES AND DECEPTIVELY RE EDIT/DISTRIBUTE.

PBS has also re edited the original documentary footage in 2003 and titled that production, &#8220;NEW YORK, The Center of the World&#8221; which misrepresents the core structure of the Towers as being comprised of steel core columns._


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The false social group of agents pretending they are doing something.  Exactly what  do they think they are doing.
> 
> all lunacy[/U].com/psych/9-11title_18.disclosure.html]9-11-misprision of assholes who don't pay child support, Kryptonian Council, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382[/url
> 
> _I stand as a witness to the construction because of viewing an extensively detailed 2 hour PUBLIC BROADCAST SYSTEM (PBS) documentary in 1990 about the Twin tower construction. With 35 years experience as a welder who has worked in civil engineering for 25 years, I understood, very well, all that was communicated by that regarding documentary described in the attached Affidavit.
> The documentary is now gone, even from the digital records of PBS which broadcast it. This factor enables the deception concealing treason disclosed herein. However a retired physicist/Ph.D. and a former Marine major searched for it and found paper records at PBS through contacts employed there which corroborates this testimony. A VHS original copy was found but DVD copy of it appears to have been intercepted. An excerpt from a 2007 web radio show that Dr. Larsen produced and I co hosted where he updated the search. It can be downloaded from, [url=http://www.[U]brainfart[/U].com/?ojrkwzezomj]rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3 - concrete, core,, PBS, video.
> 
> REQUEST FOR ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE FOR ALLOWING PBS TO REMOVE DOCUMENTARY SHOWING TRUE TOWER STRUCTURE FROM ARCHIVES AND PUBLIC LIBRARIES AND DECEPTIVELY RE EDIT/DISTRIBUTE.
> 
> PBS has also re edited the original documentary footage in 2003 and titled that production, NEW YORK, The Center of the World which misrepresents the core structure of the Towers as being comprised of steel core columns._




And you stand as a delusional, retarded pissbag who is the only one who remembers a documentary that happened in your own head during a granola overdose.


----------



## gslack

Chris I will chase you around this forum with my challenges until you either respond like a man or run away again like the little bitch you have been so far.....

respond to my legitimate challenge.....

Chris your theory is based on bullshit you create from half-truths, unclear photographs, mistaken statements taken from panic-stricken, sometimes uneducated, often misinformed, and even more often, people who want to sound more informed than they really are. 

you cry about evidence, you cry about agents and all the disinformation they try to use against you to hide the truth. Well lets use some evidence shall we.....

First, your theory of a concrete hollow core is highly unlikely for many reasons. THe reasons are listed below....

1. A concrete core, even a steel reinforced one would need to be exponentially larger as it went closer to the ground. Meaning the bottom floor would have to have the largest concrete core sections and thereby the least amount of open space on the floor. This does not show in the entrance floor lobby pictures we see even from you. In fact the escalators, the elevators, the stairs, the information desks and all the design elements show this to be utterly false....

2. Steel reinforced load bearing concrete wall pouring and mixing during the building process or on site, would take a great deal more time and expense than a steel space frame design. And given you yourself have claimed they used the concrete core to save money and speed the construction, this does not make sense. So they would have had to use pre-fabricated structural pieces or sections to even make this an option. 

According to one legitimate and unbiased source; "For buildings 300 feet or taller, the concrete core usually has a minimum dimension of 30 feet in each plan direction, with walls that are 18 to 30 inches thick (Figure 1)."

Now IF the dimensions of concrete required for a building over 300 feet are those stated above from the reliable industry source, wouldn't the requirements be even greater for a building more than 1300 feet? Why yes I believe they would be.. So where is that tremendous concrete core structure in all of your Pictures of the lobby before the disaster? 

A simple and basic policy to remember on this... As we add a piece onto another piece in a stacked structure. The pieces nearest the bottom will have to bear the most load. It will bear the load of the structure itself and the load of its upper stacks as well.

So again why does this not show in your Pictures or claims?

THose two should suffice for now.... Please respond to these obvious problems....


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The false social group of agents pretending they are doing something.  Exactly what  do they think they are doing.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> _I stand as a witness to the construction because of viewing an extensively detailed 2 hour PUBLIC BROADCAST SYSTEM (PBS) documentary in 1990 about the Twin tower construction. With 35 years experience as a welder who has worked in civil engineering for 25 years, I understood, very well, all that was communicated by that regarding documentary described in the attached Affidavit.
> The documentary is now gone, even from the digital records of PBS which broadcast it. This factor enables the deception concealing treason disclosed herein. However a retired physicist/Ph.D. and a former Marine major searched for it and found paper records at PBS through contacts employed there which corroborates this testimony. A VHS original copy was found but DVD copy of it appears to have been intercepted. An excerpt from a 2007 web radio show that Dr. Larsen produced and I co hosted where he updated the search. It can be downloaded from, rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3 - concrete, core,, PBS, video,.
> 
> REQUEST FOR ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE FOR ALLOWING PBS TO REMOVE DOCUMENTARY SHOWING TRUE TOWER STRUCTURE FROM ARCHIVES AND PUBLIC LIBRARIES AND DECEPTIVELY RE EDIT/DISTRIBUTE.
> 
> PBS has also re edited the original documentary footage in 2003 and titled that production, NEW YORK, The Center of the World which misrepresents the core structure of the Towers as being comprised of steel core columns._



every piece of "evidence" you say you have actually prove what a fucking idiot you are. you look at pictures of steel and see concrete. you claim robertson said something he clearly didnt. i have no doubt the documentary existed but i also have no doubt that your interpretation of it is completely wrong. just like the rest of your evidence.

i doubt anything was "intercepted" you paranoid freak of nature. you were ripped off by paying for something that didnt exist, moron.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The false social group of agents pretending they are doing something.  Exactly what  do they think they are doing.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> _I stand as a witness to the construction because of viewing an extensively detailed 2 hour PUBLIC BROADCAST SYSTEM (PBS) documentary in 1990 about the Twin tower construction. With 35 years experience as a welder who has worked in civil engineering for 25 years, I understood, very well, all that was communicated by that regarding documentary described in the attached Affidavit.
> The documentary is now gone, even from the digital records of PBS which broadcast it. This factor enables the deception concealing treason disclosed herein. However a retired physicist/Ph.D. and a former Marine major searched for it and found paper records at PBS through contacts employed there which corroborates this testimony. A VHS original copy was found but DVD copy of it appears to have been intercepted. An excerpt from a 2007 web radio show that Dr. Larsen produced and I co hosted where he updated the search. It can be downloaded from, rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3 - concrete, core,, PBS, video,.
> 
> REQUEST FOR ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE FOR ALLOWING PBS TO REMOVE DOCUMENTARY SHOWING TRUE TOWER STRUCTURE FROM ARCHIVES AND PUBLIC LIBRARIES AND DECEPTIVELY RE EDIT/DISTRIBUTE.
> 
> PBS has also re edited the original documentary footage in 2003 and titled that production, NEW YORK, The Center of the World which misrepresents the core structure of the Towers as being comprised of steel core columns._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every piece of "evidence" you say you have actually prove what a fucking idiot you are. you look at pictures of steel and see concrete. you claim robertson said something he clearly didnt. i have no doubt the documentary existed but i also have no doubt that your interpretation of it is completely wrong. just like the rest of your evidence.
> 
> i doubt anything was "intercepted" you paranoid freak of nature. you were ripped off by paying for something that didnt exist, moron.
Click to expand...


His brain was intercepted, and replaced with a peanut and a dead gerbil.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The false social group of agents pretending they are doing something.  Exactly what  do they think they are doing.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> _I stand as a witness to the construction because of viewing an extensively detailed 2 hour PUBLIC BROADCAST SYSTEM (PBS) documentary in 1990 about the Twin tower construction. With 35 years experience as a welder who has worked in civil engineering for 25 years, I understood, very well, all that was communicated by that regarding documentary described in the attached Affidavit.
> The documentary is now gone, even from the digital records of PBS which broadcast it. This factor enables the deception concealing treason disclosed herein. However a retired physicist/Ph.D. and a former Marine major searched for it and found paper records at PBS through contacts employed there which corroborates this testimony. A VHS original copy was found but DVD copy of it appears to have been intercepted. An excerpt from a 2007 web radio show that Dr. Larsen produced and I co hosted where he updated the search. It can be downloaded from, rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3 - concrete, core,, PBS, video,.
> 
> REQUEST FOR ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE FOR ALLOWING PBS TO REMOVE DOCUMENTARY SHOWING TRUE TOWER STRUCTURE FROM ARCHIVES AND PUBLIC LIBRARIES AND DECEPTIVELY RE EDIT/DISTRIBUTE.
> 
> PBS has also re edited the original documentary footage in 2003 and titled that production, NEW YORK, The Center of the World which misrepresents the core structure of the Towers as being comprised of steel core columns._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every piece of "evidence" you say you have actually prove what a fucking idiot you are. you look at pictures of steel and see concrete. you claim robertson said something he clearly didnt. i have no doubt the documentary existed but i also have no doubt that your interpretation of it is completely wrong. just like the rest of your evidence.
> 
> i doubt anything was "intercepted" you paranoid freak of nature. you were ripped off by paying for something that didnt exist, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His brain was intercepted, and replaced with a peanut and a dead gerbil.
Click to expand...




Run, Lemmiwinks, run.

Chri$$y is going to shove you up his ass, and claim you are *Invisicrete* (_accept no substitutes_)


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> The documentary is now gone, even from the digital records of PBS which broadcast it. This factor enables the deception concealing treason disclosed herein. However a retired physicist/Ph.D. and a former Marine major searched for it and found paper records at PBS through contacts employed there which corroborates this testimony. A VHS original copy was found but DVD copy of *it appears to have been intercepted*.



He used to say ..it WAS intercepted .. and apparently it WAS intercepted THREE times.

Now he says  .. it APPEARS to have been intercepted. 

How would he* know* it was intercepted .. ??? Another wheelbarrow load of manure he used to push around the internet. 

Where are the courier records or the notice of dispatch ? There was no documentally .. never was .. never will be.

Just a pile of steaming horse shit. 

But this bit always gets me laughing .. how does he know that ...



> The documentary is now gone, *even from the digital records of PBS* which broadcast it.



Did they tell him that the record of it's existence was removed. How did he check that something which apparently once existed .. was removed. 

This is UTTER SHIT .. or UTTERANCE of SHIT .. either way it's simply nonsense and without proof.

Stann


----------



## Fizz

stannrodd said:


> Christopharter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The documentary is now gone, even from the digital records of PBS which broadcast it. This factor enables the deception concealing treason disclosed herein. However a retired physicist/Ph.D. and a former Marine major searched for it and found paper records at PBS through contacts employed there which corroborates this testimony. A VHS original copy was found but DVD copy of *it appears to have been intercepted*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He used to say ..it WAS intercepted .. and apparently it WAS intercepted THREE times.
> 
> Now he says  .. it APPEARS to have been intercepted.
> 
> How would he* know* it was intercepted .. ??? Another wheelbarrow load of manure he used to push around the internet.
> 
> Where are the courier records or the notice of dispatch ? There was no documentally .. never was .. never will be.
> 
> Just a pile of steaming horse shit.
> 
> But this bit always gets me laughing .. how does he know that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The documentary is now gone, *even from the digital records of PBS* which broadcast it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they tell him that the record of it's existence was removed. How did he check that something which apparently once existed .. was removed.
> 
> This is UTTER SHIT .. or UTTERANCE of SHIT .. either way it's simply nonsense and without proof.
> 
> Stann
Click to expand...


the documentary isnt gone. its just that he remembers it wrong. it wasnt 2 hours, it was 18 minutes long. it had nothing to do with a concrete core or explosives or anything else. 

chris is simply a liar. 

here's more info proving he is delusional.
American Experience | The Center of the World - New York: A Documentary Film | Construction Footage | PBS
its even available on youtube if you do some searching.


----------



## Christophera

fuzagent has no evidence so must try and pretend it has reason to doubt mine.  This serves the perpetrators interests in keeping the secret about their methods of mass murder.  This is evident when the agents refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans and construction photos.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> fuzagent has no evidence so must try and pretend it has reason to doubt mine.  This serves the perpetrators interests in keeping the secret about their methods of mass murder.  This is evident when the agents refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans and construction photos.


keep posting the same delusional bullshit over and over


----------



## Christophera

The text of agents can generally be taken with the opposite meaning to what they intend.

Here's a post where divot is busted trying to pass off a lie for the second time.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1753621-post234.html

Your involvement in concealing treason is noted. 

The engineer of record identifies a concrete core.  Here is the concrete core.







Agents attempts to try and describe that as gypsum fastened to steel core columns is absurd.  There would be a great deal of structural steel bent and protruding from the load of debris that had just fallen.


----------



## Nonelitist

Christopher... 

I wonder if you have settled your child support obligations yet?  Maybe you should concentrate on taking your medication and paying to take care of your children instead of researching all this crap.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The text of agents can generally be taken with the opposite meaning to what they intend.
> 
> Here's a post where divot is busted trying to pass off a lie for the second time.
> 
> 
> 
> Your involvement in concealing treason is noted.
> 
> The engineer of record identifies a concrete core.  Here is the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> Agents attempts to try and describe that as gypsum fastened to steel core columns is absurd.  There would be a great deal of structural steel bent and protruding from the load of debris that had just fallen.


i didnt lie, YOU are
you fucking moronic dipshit


----------



## Christophera

I provided proof you lied about Robertson with your crappy text post, just like the crappy one you made now.  All nullified posts.

_

WIDE SPREAD MISINFORMATION FURTHERS MISPRISION OF TREASON

Many other such quasi authorities or sources can be named who act in the same fashion unreasonably ignoring evidence then misleading the public who is seeking information to support and defend the Constitution. This deception is widely spread and believed but it will be found that no independently verifiable evidence supporting the core structure FEMA presents, (EXHIBIT &#8220;C&#8221 can be produced, if the matter is officially questioned.

Included is a letter to Jimmy Wales, founder of Wikipedia whose editors refuse to utilize evidence or recognize the violation of laws that show a need to use evidence in editing of the structural page of their &#8220;World trade Center&#8221; series. Essentially, these editors act without considering their written policies of editing. Thereby, the editors create a misleading knowledge base and obstruct justice depriving the publics knowledge of acts furthering misprision of treason._

Wales has been notified of wikipedias concealment of treason.  No response has been made.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I provided proof you lied about Robertson with your crappy text post, just like the crappy one you made now.  All nullified posts.


no, you provided proof i stated the truth you fucking moron
you are the liar here
you claim Robertson said something he clearly didnt


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fuzagent has no evidence so must try and pretend it has reason to doubt mine.



i just provided you evidence by linking to the PBS's website that shows the documentary you claim was 2 hours was really 18 minutes.

you have provided no evidence for me to doubt. i cant doubt your evidence. YOU DONT HAVE ANY!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> I provided proof you lied about Robertson with your crappy text post, just like the crappy one you made now.  All nullified posts.
> 
> _
> 
> WIDE SPREAD MISINFORMATION FURTHERS MISPRISION OF TREASON
> 
> Many other such quasi authorities or sources can be named who act in the same fashion unreasonably ignoring evidence then misleading the public who is seeking information to support and defend the Constitution. This deception is widely spread and believed but it will be found that no independently verifiable evidence supporting the core structure FEMA presents, (EXHIBIT C) can be produced, if the matter is officially questioned.
> 
> Included is a letter to Jimmy Wales, founder of Wikipedia whose editors refuse to utilize evidence or recognize the violation of laws that show a need to use evidence in editing of the structural page of their World trade Center series. Essentially, these editors act without considering their written policies of editing. Thereby, the editors create a misleading knowledge base and obstruct justice depriving the publics knowledge of acts furthering misprision of treason._
> 
> Wales has been notified of wikipedias concealment of treason.  No response has been made.



I'm not surprised that they haven't made a response. They probably took one look, then threw it in the trash with the other junk mail.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I provided proof you lied about Robertson with your crappy text post, just like the crappy one you made now.  All nullified posts.
> 
> _
> 
> WIDE SPREAD MISINFORMATION FURTHERS MISPRISION OF TREASON
> 
> Many other such quasi authorities or sources can be named who act in the same fashion unreasonably ignoring evidence then misleading the public who is seeking information to support and defend the Constitution. This deception is widely spread and believed but it will be found that no independently verifiable evidence supporting the core structure FEMA presents, (EXHIBIT &#8220;C&#8221 can be produced, if the matter is officially questioned.
> 
> Included is a letter to Jimmy Wales, founder of Wikipedia whose editors refuse to utilize evidence or recognize the violation of laws that show a need to use evidence in editing of the structural page of their &#8220;World trade Center&#8221; series. Essentially, these editors act without considering their written policies of editing. Thereby, the editors create a misleading knowledge base and obstruct justice depriving the publics knowledge of acts furthering misprision of treason._
> 
> Wales has been notified of wikipedias concealment of treason.  No response has been made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised that they haven't made a response. They probably took one look, then threw it in the trash with the other junk mail.
Click to expand...

of course they would ignore it

i hope he keep annoying people with this crap and finally someone files a harassment suit against him

btw, i take it they fixed the bullshit he put in and likely banned him


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> of course they would ignore it
> 
> i hope he keep annoying people with this crap and finally someone files a harassment suit against him
> 
> btw, i take it they fixed the bullshit he put in and likely banned him


wikipedia is full of so many errors its completely unreliable. the fact that he cant get this error inserted is proof of how absurd his claims are.

anyone can look at his "proof" and see that he is misquoting people, taking things out of context and just plain lying about what his "proof" contains.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course they would ignore it
> 
> i hope he keep annoying people with this crap and finally someone files a harassment suit against him
> 
> btw, i take it they fixed the bullshit he put in and likely banned him
> 
> 
> 
> wikipedia is full of so many errors its completely unreliable. the fact that he cant get this error inserted is proof of how absurd his claims are.
> 
> anyone can look at his "proof" and see that he is misquoting people, taking things out of context and just plain lying about what his "proof" contains.
Click to expand...

i looked, they removed all his bullshit claims


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> fuzagent has no evidence so must try and pretend it has reason to doubt mine.  This serves the perpetrators interests in keeping the secret about their methods of mass murder.  This is evident when the agents refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans and construction photos.



Chris if you had any spine you would respond to my questions.....


----------



## Fizz

gslack said:


> Chris if you had any spine you would respond to my questions.....



he needs a few days to think up some excuses as to why he cant answer.

not joking. thats the truth. watch and see.


----------



## stannrodd

Fizz said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris if you had any spine you would respond to my questions.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he needs a few days to think up some excuses as to why he cant answer.
> 
> not joking. thats the truth. watch and see.
Click to expand...


But he uses that famous book from the Dummies series.






Stann


----------



## gslack

My wife just got on my case for being insensitive....According to her (what does she know) I am taking my coaching persona from the field to the forum.... She says I need to learn how to approach people better so I don't come across as such a hard ass.... What do you guys think?? LOL... Okay I will give it a try ...

Chris, I am sorry for the names, insults, belittling comments, and accusations that I may have thrown at you too harshly or in an unfair manner... Please forgive me... now please at your earliest convenience could you possibly find it in your heart to address the points I raised and questions I asked you regarding your theory?

Damn that was hard....

OH screw this!!!

Chris you little wuss! Man up and face those you call agents, don't be a coward grow a pair!

WHew thats much better (she went to bed now AHAHHAAHA!)


----------



## DiveCon

gslack said:


> My wife just got on my case for being insensitive....According to her (what does she know) I am taking my coaching persona from the field to the forum.... She says I need to learn how to approach people better so I don't come across as such a hard ass.... What do you guys think?? LOL... Okay I will give it a try ...
> 
> Chris, I am sorry for the names, insults, belittling comments, and accusations that I may have thrown at you too harshly or in an unfair manner... Please forgive me... now please at your earliest convenience could you possibly find it in your heart to address the points I raised and questions I asked you regarding your theory?
> 
> Damn that was hard....
> 
> OH screw this!!!
> 
> Chris you little wuss! Man up and face those you call agents, don't be a coward grow a pair!
> 
> WHew thats much better (she went to bed now AHAHHAAHA!)


in this case, your wife is WRONG
Christopher A Brown is a delusional moron that sees concrete where none is
he also thinks someone can hypnotize him by blinking at him aggressively
and that court papers from the 1870's has any bearing on him paying his child support


----------



## stannrodd

DiveCon,
I actually think I thought that I might have detected a note of sarcasm in Rats post .. he did say he would "try" .. and the fact that she (Rats wifey) went to bed is very good.

What a good Wifey Rat .. you should feel quite proud of her ..

 (Stann offers free hugs to all good wifey's) 

Stann


----------



## gslack

DiveCon said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife just got on my case for being insensitive....According to her (what does she know) I am taking my coaching persona from the field to the forum.... She says I need to learn how to approach people better so I don't come across as such a hard ass.... What do you guys think?? LOL... Okay I will give it a try ...
> 
> Chris, I am sorry for the names, insults, belittling comments, and accusations that I may have thrown at you too harshly or in an unfair manner... Please forgive me... now please at your earliest convenience could you possibly find it in your heart to address the points I raised and questions I asked you regarding your theory?
> 
> Damn that was hard....
> 
> OH screw this!!!
> 
> Chris you little wuss! Man up and face those you call agents, don't be a coward grow a pair!
> 
> WHew thats much better (she went to bed now AHAHHAAHA!)
> 
> 
> 
> in this case, your wife is WRONG
> Christopher A Brown is a delusional moron that sees concrete where none is
> he also thinks someone can hypnotize him by blinking at him aggressively
> and that court papers from the 1870's has any bearing on him paying his child support
Click to expand...


Okay good glad I am not just a prick.....


----------



## gslack

stannrodd said:


> DiveCon,
> I actually think I thought that I might have detected a note of sarcasm in Rats post .. he did say he would "try" .. and the fact that she (Rats wifey) went to bed is very good.
> 
> What a good Wifey Rat .. you should feel quite proud of her ..
> 
> (Stann offers free hugs to all good wifey's)
> 
> Stann





Hey! who you callin rat?


----------



## Christophera

slacker, you have no legitimate questions.  You are not even a legitimate American.  Your behavior proves this.

The fact you refuse to acknowledge violations of law which empower the FEMA deception establishes you are supporting treason and the demise of the Constitution.  You r actions benefit the perpetrators of mass murder and their secret methods of murder.

You like the rest of the  clowns have no evidence.  You make a bunch of noise and a big show of nothing.   You've exposed your intentions with your behavior.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> slacker, you have no legitimate questions.  You are not even a legitimate American.  Your behavior proves this.
> 
> The fact you refuse to acknowledge violations of law which empower the FEMA deception establishes you are supporting treason and the demise of the Constitution.  You r actions benefit the perpetrators of mass murder and their secret methods of murder.
> 
> You like the rest of the  clowns have no evidence.  You make a bunch of noise and a big show of nothing.   You've exposed your intentions with your behavior.



So now, Dippity Doo, who can't even file lawsuits properly, thinks he gets to decide who is a "legitimate" American??

You're a fucking joke Chri*$$*y. You know that, don't you?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

stannrodd said:


> DiveCon,
> I actually think I thought that I might have detected a note of sarcasm in Rats post .. he did say he would "try" .. and the fact that she (Rats wifey) went to bed is very good.
> 
> What a good Wifey Rat .. you should feel quite proud of her ..
> 
> (Stann offers free hugs to all good wifey's)
> 
> Stann



Stann,

I think you got me & gslack mixed up. My much better half thinks I'm going to easy on this clown Chri*$$*y


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife just got on my case for being insensitive....According to her (what does she know) I am taking my coaching persona from the field to the forum.... She says I need to learn how to approach people better so I don't come across as such a hard ass.... What do you guys think?? LOL... Okay I will give it a try ...
> 
> Chris, I am sorry for the names, insults, belittling comments, and accusations that I may have thrown at you too harshly or in an unfair manner... Please forgive me... now please at your earliest convenience could you possibly find it in your heart to address the points I raised and questions I asked you regarding your theory?
> 
> Damn that was hard....
> 
> OH screw this!!!
> 
> Chris you little wuss! Man up and face those you call agents, don't be a coward grow a pair!
> 
> WHew thats much better (she went to bed now AHAHHAAHA!)
> 
> 
> 
> in this case, your wife is WRONG
> Christopher A Brown is a delusional moron that sees concrete where none is
> he also thinks someone can hypnotize him by blinking at him aggressively
> and that court papers from the 1870's has any bearing on him paying his child support
Click to expand...


And let's not forget the fact that he thinks the Dept of Defense is involved with re-bar manufacturing & sales. By custom order, no less.


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> slacker, you have no legitimate questions.  You are not even a legitimate American.  Your behavior proves this.
> 
> The fact you refuse to acknowledge violations of law which empower the FEMA deception establishes you are supporting treason and the demise of the Constitution.  You r actions benefit the perpetrators of mass murder and their secret methods of murder.
> 
> You like the rest of the  clowns have no evidence.  You make a bunch of noise and a big show of nothing.   You've exposed your intentions with your behavior.



Well then if i am as you say and so easily refuted, why not respond to my previous questions?


----------



## gslack

Rat in the Hat said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon,
> I actually think I thought that I might have detected a note of sarcasm in Rats post .. he did say he would "try" .. and the fact that she (Rats wifey) went to bed is very good.
> 
> What a good Wifey Rat .. you should feel quite proud of her ..
> 
> (Stann offers free hugs to all good wifey's)
> 
> Stann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stann,
> 
> I think you got me & gslack mixed up. My much better half thinks I'm going to easy on this clown Chri*$$*y
Click to expand...


 It was funny though....BTW, I agree with your better half.. My better half is too nice....


----------



## DiveCon

gslack said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon,
> I actually think I thought that I might have detected a note of sarcasm in Rats post .. he did say he would "try" .. and the fact that she (Rats wifey) went to bed is very good.
> 
> What a good Wifey Rat .. you should feel quite proud of her ..
> 
> (Stann offers free hugs to all good wifey's)
> 
> Stann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stann,
> 
> I think you got me & gslack mixed up. My much better half thinks I'm going to easy on this clown Chri*$$*y
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was funny though....BTW, I agree with your better half.. My better half is too nice....
Click to expand...

does your better half understand that chri$$y is a deadbeat dad?


----------



## gslack

DiveCon said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stann,
> 
> I think you got me & gslack mixed up. My much better half thinks I'm going to easy on this clown Chri*$$*y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was funny though....BTW, I agree with your better half.. My better half is too nice....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> does your better half understand that chri$$y is a deadbeat dad?
Click to expand...


I told her.... She's a mental health professional so shes going to be a softie on his type....LOL


----------



## DiveCon

gslack said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was funny though....BTW, I agree with your better half.. My better half is too nice....
> 
> 
> 
> does your better half understand that chri$$y is a deadbeat dad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told her.... She's a mental health professional so shes going to be a softie on his type....LOL
Click to expand...

ah, that explains everything
she sees him as a patient


----------



## gslack

DiveCon said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> does your better half understand that chri$$y is a deadbeat dad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told her.... She's a mental health professional so shes going to be a softie on his type....LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah, that explains everything
> she sees him as a patient
Click to expand...


Yep, she would cure everyone if she could... Well except me of course. She just got my issues the way she likes them ..


----------



## Christophera

Agents without evidence of steel core columns must do something to obsufucate.  Your behavior is predictable.

The Twin Towers had a concrete, rectangular tubular core.  That is the only core that can be proven with evidence that has independent verification.

Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the 






WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Agents without evidence of steel core columns must do something to obsufucate.  Your behavior is predictable.
> 
> The Twin Towers had a concrete, rectangular tubular core.  That is the only core that can be proven with evidence that has independent verification.
> 
> * * * *Robertson * * * is verified by * * * Oxford,* * * verifying * * * Domel * * *  who describes a concrete core verified by the image of * * * WTC 2 core * * *, verifying the {bogus image allegedly showing} top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3 * * * , the  * * *WTC 1 rebar * * *, just after the * * * WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then * * *, the  * * * WTC 1 east shear wall toppling * * *, consistent with  * * * interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall * * * , consistent with ground zero showing the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *{bogus images snipped} *
> 
> * * * *



That entire paragraph you mindlessly and dishonestly post and re-post has been repeatedly refuted as false.

And you can't address the refutations, so, being the plodding dishonest hack for pay that you are, you unmanly piece of shit, you just ignorantly repeat your already refuted bullshit.


----------



## Christophera

lilybily, evidence cannot be refuted by text, and everyone knows that.

Of course to remain in service to treason you must do something to attempt concealing the felony used.

The fact is [/url] which empower the  is conducted by misrepresenting the elevator guide rail support steel as core columns.  The butt plates seen are too weak to join sections of "core column".  However this is the nethod of the [url=http://algoxy.com/conc/fema_deception.html]FEMA deception






Only a deep fillet weld will suffice for a "core column".  This is an "I" beam.  A box column requires this on 4 sides.






Meaning there will be *many* photos of welders in the core area applying deep fillet welds IF there were steel core columns.

*Do you know how many passes it takes to complete a deep fillet weld on a 2 inch thick wall of a vertical box tube?*

Do you know how long that welder must sit there and weld?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> lilybily, evidence cannot be refuted by text, and everyone knows that.
> 
> Of course to remain in service to treason you must do something to attempt concealing the felony used.
> 
> The fact is which empower the  is conducted by misrepresenting the elevator guide rail support steel as core columns.  The butt plates seen are too weak to join sections of "core column".  However this is the nethod of the FEMA deception
> 
> 
> 
> Only a deep fillet weld will suffice for a "core column".  This is an "I" beam.  A box column requires this on 4 sides.
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning there will be *many* photos of welders in the core area applying deep fillet welds IF there were steel core columns.
> 
> *Do you know how many passes it takes to complete a deep fillet weld on a 2 inch thick wall of a vertical box tube?*
> 
> Do you know how long that welder must sit there and weld?


like you would have a clue yourself
you are a fucking IDIOT


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> lilybily, evidence cannot be refuted by text, and everyone knows that.
> 
> Of course to remain in service to treason you must do something to attempt concealing the felony used.
> 
> The fact is [/url] which empower the  is conducted by misrepresenting the elevator guide rail support steel as core columns.  The butt plates seen are too weak to join sections of "core column".  However this is the nethod of the [url=http://algoxy.com/conc/fema_deception.html]FEMA deception
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a deep fillet weld will suffice for a "core column".  This is an "I" beam.  A box column requires this on 4 sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning there will be *many* photos of welders in the core area applying deep fillet welds IF there were steel core columns.
> 
> *Do you know how many passes it takes to complete a deep fillet weld on a 2 inch thick wall of a vertical box tube?*
> 
> Do you know how long that welder must sit there and weld?



your text is meaningless including the text you put in the pictures. the pictures show a steel core. show evidence of a concrete core or shut the fuck up, browneye.


----------



## Christophera

Your text has no evidence showing steel core columns in the core area when other vertical elements cannot be misrepresented.

Null post.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your text has no evidence showing steel core columns in the core area when other vertical elements cannot be misrepresented.
> 
> Null post.


every photo shown has evidence of STEEL CORE COLUMNS
you have not yet posted a SINGLE photo showing a concrete core

every post you make is a NULL post, DIPSHIT


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your text has no evidence showing steel core columns in the core area when other vertical elements cannot be misrepresented.
> 
> Null post.



your post has no evidence of a concrete core.

null post.


----------



## Liability

CriscoFEARa said:


> Your text has no evidence showing steel core columns in the core area when other vertical elements cannot be misrepresented.
> 
> Null post.



Since you lie constantly and have always failed to show any concrete in your posts and images, not only are your posts null, 

but *you* yourself,* CriscoFEARa* *are a* *null poster.*


----------



## stannrodd

Rat in the Hat said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon,
> I actually think I thought that I might have detected a note of sarcasm in Rats post .. he did say he would "try" .. and the fact that she (Rats wifey) went to bed is very good.
> 
> What a good Wifey Rat .. you should feel quite proud of her ..
> 
> (Stann offers free hugs to all good wifey's)
> 
> Stann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stann,
> 
> I think you got me & gslack mixed up. My much better half thinks I'm going to easy on this clown Chri*$$*y
Click to expand...


It must have been that last chardonnay .. darn! 

Sorry chaps .. righto back into the fray !


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Agents without evidence of steel core columns must do something to obsufucate.  Your behavior is predictable.
> 
> The Twin Towers had a concrete, rectangular tubular core.  That is the only core that can be proven with evidence that has independent verification.
> 
> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.



"Dead-beat fathers, without any evidence of intelligence or sentience, must do something to obfuscate. Or masturbate, since other women don't want to be saddled with a kid the dead-beat refuses to pay for. Especially since all of the records were lost when Atlantis sunk into the ocean, and most of the duplicates were destroyed in the eruption of Vesuvius. The last known set was lost when the Titanic crashed into Godzilla in 1914. Avoidance of paying support and court filing fees is very predictable.

The twin towers had an *Invisicrete* _(Accept no substitutes)_ spherical, totally tubular (ya know)  core, reinforced with special order Dept of Defense 167 inch diameter exploding rebar, which was stuffed with Federation photon torpedoes. This is the only core that can be verified in my deeply psychotic delusions.

The false quote attributed to Robertson is only verified by the Kryptonian Council, who is verified by Starfleet. They verify this by showing pictures of steel that every other populated world recognizes, but Planet Chri$$y is too stupid to follow suit.

And everyone knows the twins fell at free fall speeds due to explosives. Except for the parts (spires, and rebars and cores, Oh MY!) that didn't."

Did I do a good job of consolidating that for you Chri*$$*y?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Your text has no evidence showing steel core columns in the core area when other vertical elements cannot be misrepresented.
> 
> Null post.



*Chris "Tooter Turtle" Brown;*

Help me Mr. Wizard, I don't want to be a delusional fucktard twoofer anymore.

*Mr. Wizard the Lizard;*

Trizzle trazzle, trazzle trome, time for this moronic dipshit nitwit to come home.

*Chris "tooter" Brown;*

Gee thanks, Mr. Wizard. They almost tricked me into paying all that money that I owe.

*Mr Wizard the Lizard;*
Be what you iz, not what you iz not, folks what stay away from Chrissy, iz the happiest lot.


----------



## Christophera

Wow, all that and not one image of steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.  Gee, I guess there no steel core columns after all.

That means the core was concrete just like the buildings engineer of record identified. 

Just like this image shows.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Wow, all that and not one image of steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.  Gee, I guess there no steel core columns after all.
> 
> That means the core was concrete just like the buildings engineer of record identified.
> 
> Just like this image shows.


you continue to lie about what Robertson said
and that image does not show any concrete
you remain a lying dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Wow, all that and not one image of steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.  Gee, I guess there no steel core columns after all.
> 
> That means the core was concrete just like the buildings engineer of record identified.
> 
> Just like this image shows.



your words are meaningless. you are a proven liar. your pictures have no concrete.

null post.


----------



## Christophera

Not true, as usual, because agents post the opposite of truth, against truth.

My evidence is consistent with independent authority.

*You have no independent authority AND no evidence.  No agent does.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Not true, as usual, because agents post the opposite of truth, against truth.
> 
> My evidence is consistent with independent authority.
> 
> *You have no independent authority AND no evidence.  No agent does.*


*
you have no evidence, dipshit
your delusions are NOT evidence*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Wow, all that and not one image of steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.  Gee, I guess there no steel core columns after all.
> 
> That means the core was concrete just like the buildings engineer of record identified.
> 
> Just like this image shows.



Lots of steel, glass, water & boats in the photo you repeatedly post, but no sign of any concrete.

Null post.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Not true, as usual, because agents post the opposite of truth, against truth.
> 
> My evidence is consistent with independent authority.
> 
> *You have no independent authority AND no evidence.  No agent does.*


*

No independent verification in those links, only your fantasies.

Null post.*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Not true, as usual, because agents post the opposite of truth, against truth.
> 
> My evidence is consistent with independent authority.
> 
> *You have no independent authority AND no evidence.  No agent does.*


*

the words of a compulsive liar are meaningless. no pictures of a concrete core.

null post.*


----------



## Christophera

The words of agents mean the opposite of what they read.  Which is why there are never any images of steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.

Only concrete is seen.  A portion of the east concrete wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The words of agents mean the opposite of what they read.  Which is why there are never any images of steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> Only concrete is seen.  A portion of the east concrete wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area.


the only concrete in the photo is a FLOOR section, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Describe where the suppopsed floor fell from agent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Describe where the suppopsed floor fell from agent.


since there were 110 of them, it could have been any number of floors, dipshit


btw, its fucking comical to have a dipshit like you call everyone "agents"


----------



## Christophera

bwahhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaahaa, NOT HOW MANY agent.

WHERE did the supposed floor fall from?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The words of agents mean the opposite of what they read.  Which is why there are never any images of steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> Only concrete is seen.  A portion of the east concrete wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area.



Repetitive posting of the same video is not verification.

Null post.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> bwahhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaahaa, NOT HOW MANY agent.
> 
> WHERE did the supposed floor fall from?



irrelevant. you need to show your concrete core. the picture shows one of the floors. its irrelevant where it came from as it is obvious not the concrete core you claimed it was.


----------



## Liability

NULL POSTER said:


> Describe where the *suppopsed* floor fell from agent.



Floors are the part of the buildings on which people walk, CriscoFucktard.

You are *"suppopsed"* to know such obvious things, you unmanly lying sack of shit.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> bwahhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaahaa, NOT HOW MANY agent.
> 
> WHERE did the supposed floor fall from?


from where it was placed during construction, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Evasion is a primary element of concealing treason in this case.  You generalization AND your evasion is noted.

The entire building went from where is was placed in construction.

Specifically, if you are trying to say this a floor, explain where in this animation the floor fell from in order to appear vertical in the video.







The original video.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dWBBEtA5bI]YouTube - 9/11 WTC North Tower Core, HAVE YOU SEEN IT?[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Evasion is a primary element of concealing treason in this case.  You generalization AND your evasion is noted.
> 
> The entire building went from where is was placed in construction.
> 
> Specifically, if you are trying to say this a floor, explain where in this animation the floor fell from in order to appear vertical in the video.
> 
> 
> 
> The original video.


gawd damn you are too fucking stupid
it was ONE OF THE 110 FLOORS in the building
it doesnt matter what one it was
its clear that it was a floor that likely got hung up on the spire you post so often then it dropped
but you are too fucking delusional to explore that possibility


----------



## Christophera

You are supposed to explain where it fell from.






We are waiting.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You are supposed to explain where it fell from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are waiting.


no, i'm not
you fucking moronic dipshit


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> You are supposed to explain where it fell from.
> 
> We are waiting.



You are supposed to explain where the concrete core is.

Null post


----------



## Christophera

I do better than explain where the cocnrete is, I show where the concrete is.  You are supposed to recognize the concrete because to do so is reasonable.






You are supposed to recognize the concrete because Newsweek has infor from the buildings engineers identifying a concrete core.

But you are not reasonable.  You have an agenda of service to the perpetrators of mass murder and their secret methods.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I do better than explain where the cocnrete is, I show where the concrete is.  You are supposed to recognize the concrete because to do so is reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> You are supposed to recognize the concrete because Newsweek has infor from the buildings engineers identifying a concrete core.
> 
> But you are not reasonable.  You have an agenda of service to the perpetrators of mass murder and their secret methods.


it is not reasonable to see concrete where none was
you are a delusional dipshit thats trying to make money of the 3000 deaths on 9/11


----------



## Christophera

The object on the left is far too bulky and irregular to be structural steel as stands to the right of it.  That thick object left of the steel is concrete.






Can you explain why divot cannot tell us where this supposed concrete floor came from?






I know it is a thick concrete wall.  Not as thick as the image above because it


----------



## Christophera

is further up in the tower.  This is the east end of the concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> is further up in the tower.  This is the east end of the concrete core.


you just keep proving what a fucking moronic idiot you are


----------



## Christophera

I say this is a wall toppling into the empty core,






you say it is a floor.

It is you who are pretending to be a moron.  How the pay from the perpetrators for helping to conceal their methods of mass murder?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I say this is a wall toppling into the empty core,
> 
> 
> 
> you say it is a floor.
> 
> It is you who are pretending to be a moron.  How the pay from the perpetrators for helping to conceal their methods of mass murder?


because it IS a floor, dipshit
and i know you are not pretending, you ARE a moron


----------



## Christophera

because it IS a wall, dipshit
and i know you are pretending, to be a moron

because it IS a wall, dipshit
and i know you are pretending that people will hallucinate the thing falling from invisisteel above to end up vertical before cameras to then topple into the empty core






It is the opposite end of the WTC 1 concrete core from this, the west end.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> because it IS a wall, dipshit
> and i know you are pretending, to be a moron
> 
> because it IS a wall, dipshit
> and i know you are pretending that people will hallucinate the thing falling from invisisteel above to end up vertical before cameras to then topple into the empty core
> 
> 
> 
> It is the opposite end of the WTC 1 concrete core from this, the west end.


it is NOT a wall, dipshit
its facing the WRONG direction to be your fucking invisicrete
it is CLEARLY a floor dipshit

yeah, invisisteel because everyone but dipshit YOU sees the steel
seek out help, dipshit, you SERIOUSLY need it

and i wish to GOD someone that you slander all over the fucking internet would sue your ass
only thing is, you have NOTHING to sue for
so you get away with your disgusting lies
but maybe they could shut your fucking worthless website down


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You are supposed to explain where it fell from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are waiting.



who is this "we" you keep talking about? you have multiple personality disorder or what?

what floor it is isnt relevant. you said it was the concrete core. it isnt.

null post.


----------



## stannrodd

[quote="DiveCon" ]..but maybe they could shut your fucking worthless website down[/quote]

It's gotta save him $200 a year at least  ..


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> [quote="DiveCon" ]..but maybe they could shut your fucking worthless website down



It's gotta save him $200 a year at least  ..[/QUOTE]
well, $193 + some change
since his for profit site DID earn him a bit over $6




no one will buy his bullshit


----------



## Christophera

We have all seen that you have no reasonable explanation for where the supposed floor fell from.

Meaning it is a wall, just as I stated.  Furthermore, the cluster of posters attempting to support the unreasonable indicates a bevy of agents supporting treason here.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> We have all seen that you have no reasonable explanation for where the supposed floor fell from.
> 
> Meaning it is a wall, just as I stated.  Furthermore, the cluster of posters attempting to support the unreasonable indicates a bevy of agents supporting treason here.


to normal SANE people my explanation IS reasonable, to delusional moronic idiots like you, nothing ever will be


----------



## Christophera

Seems you've given up your insanity defense.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Seems you've given up your insanity defense.


you are clearly insane


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> I say this is a wall toppling into the empty core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you say it is a floor.
> 
> It is *you who are pretending to be a moron.*  How the pay from the perpetrators for helping to conceal their methods of mass murder?



You, of course, cannot establish that it's a wall NOR can you establish what it is constructed of in any event.

You ARE a moron and you don't have to PRETEND to be one.  

Ya stupid fucking unmanly dipshit lying pussy-boi.

Do the children you couldn't even be bothered to help support recognize your hideous mug?   Or is it just the ears they recognize?

You dickless bastard.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> We have all seen that you have no reasonable explanation for where the supposed floor fell from.
> 
> Meaning it is a wall, just as I stated.  Furthermore, the cluster of posters attempting to support the unreasonable indicates a bevy of agents supporting treason here.



no jackass. thats not how things work in the real world. you claim it is the concrete core. its up to you to prove it. you didnt do it. we can clearly see its the floor. you can even see floor trusses.

show us a picture of the concrete core not some of your stupid fucking interpretations of something else. your words are meaningless. you are a proven liar. your interpretations of the shit you post are so far off its ridiculous. for fuck's sake you STILL claim robertson said something he clearly didnt.

nothing you say has any value at all.

show us a picture of the actual concrete core.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> We have all seen that you have no reasonable explanation for where the supposed floor fell from.
> 
> Meaning it is a wall, just as I stated.  Furthermore, the cluster of posters attempting to support the unreasonable indicates a bevy of agents supporting treason here.



First it's "rebar" instead of "elevator support guide rails", now it's a "wall" instead of a "concrete core".

You're falling apart, Brown. You can't even keep YOUR own bullshit story straight. Maybe you should take a week off, re-write your own theory to reflect all the changes you've had to make over the years, and come back when you've got it straight.

And I'm still waiting for proof that I am an "agent". And what Dept I work for, that has someone who would be my "master".


----------



## Christophera

rat, pretend confusion is a very obvious psyops tactic.  You can pretend you don't know that all of my info is  on a web site,

The Concrete Core Of The WTC Towers

None of what you don't have appears anywhere.  You are not posting evidence from independent sources that verify your assertions.

Your false social group of agents are very obviously a greek chorus.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> rat, pretend confusion is a very obvious psyops tactic.  You can pretend you don't know that all of my info is  on a web site,
> 
> The Concrete Core Of The WTC Towers
> 
> None of what you don't have appears anywhere.  You are not posting evidence from independent sources that verify your assertions.
> 
> Your false social group of agents are very obviously a greek chorus.


your lies and delusions do not equal evidence
dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Common knowledge information from publications are evidence.

MSNBC - ?Painful and Horrible?





Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.​
The west concrete wall of the WTC 1 core stands after the north wall has gone down.  To the right of it, outside the core is the spire, an interior box column of the inner wall of the outer exoskeleton.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> previously debunked crap removed.



your words are meaningless since you've been proven to be a liar. show the concrete core.

null post.


----------



## stannrodd

> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did



Where did they collectively say this alleged bullshit Chris. Provide paper documents to LERA.

Stann


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> rat, pretend confusion is a very obvious psyops tactic.  You can pretend you don't know that all of my info is  on a web site,
> 
> The Concrete Core Of The WTC Towers
> 
> None of what you don't have appears anywhere.  You are not posting evidence from independent sources that verify your assertions.
> 
> Your false social group of agents are very obviously a greek chorus.



And your website is not independent either. Get some independent proof, and you might win a convert or two. You might even get the other 9/11 truth members on this site to rush to your defense.

It's kind of funny in a way. The other truthers come up with even wackier theories, yet they don't believe in yours. Why is that, Chri*$$*y


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.​



Robertson didn't say that. You not only know he didn't, but have admitted that the reporter added it while "consolidating" the story.

Stop lying Chri*$$*y and provide real, independent proof of your claims.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robertson didn't say that. You not only know he didn't, but have admitted that the reporter added it while "consolidating" the story.
> 
> Stop lying Chri*$$*y and provide real, independent proof of your claims.
Click to expand...

thats just it, he CANT
because he cant prove his delusional bullshit


----------



## Christophera

rat accuses Newsweek of lying but has no other independent source identifying the core structure of the Twins.

divvie pretends its text is meaningful.

I post evidence and independent authority for verification.  The west core wall of WTC 1 on the left, the spire on the right.  Far left, the empty core area of WTC 1.






 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992​


----------



## Christophera

rat accuses Newsweek of lying but has no other independent source identifying the core structure of the Twins.

divvie pretends its text is meaningful.

I post evidence and independent authority for verification.  The west core wall of WTC 1 on the left, the spire on the right.  Far left, the empty core area of WTC 1.


----------



## DiveCon

wash, rinse, repeat

the same old same old from the moronic idiotic dipshit


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Yup, nothing new from Browny, so move along please. Let the nice cleanup people deal with the mess here. There's a lovely thread about Campaign Finances in the Congress section down the street if you would just please move along.


----------



## Christophera

rat thinks that the agents history of willfull ignorance is a competent dismssal of facts.  It is not.

Rebar of the the WTC 1 concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

agent Chri$$y just repeating his delusional bullshit


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Please move along, there's nothing to hold your interest here. Just repetitive crap. I suggest the Crime & Justice section for new and interesting material.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> rat accuses Newsweek of lying but has no other independent source identifying the core structure of the Twins.
> 
> divvie pretends its text is meaningful.
> 
> I post evidence and independent authority for verification.  The west core wall of WTC 1 on the left, the spire on the right.  Far left, the empty core area of WTC 1.



you delusional lies are meaningless. 

find any pictures of a concrete core yet?
find any documentation to your claim of "elevator guide rail support" that you pulled out of your ass?
find any documentation to support your claim that the cores were radically different?
find any pictures of the concrete core getting constructed?
find any building plans for a concrete core?





























































[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU]YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62]YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.[/ame]


"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## Christophera

Your reference does not agree with itself in a fashion very relative to the "core" issue.
 ways.Comparing 2 Sets Of Twin Towers - Malaysian Buildings Offered as Model - NYTimes.com

_Leveling a criticism at the assertion that the Petronas Towers would have stood longer than the World Trade Center towers did, Dr. Nordenson said, ''If you're claiming that such and such a building would have performed better than the World Trade Center, then the answer is, 'Well, you're an engineer; show me the calculations.' ''_

If they both knew the Twin Towers had a concrete core, and one was trying to promote his designs using a concrete core, rather than exposing secret methods of mass murder, he could just say "his Towers would be stronger.  And since they do have a concrete core, and the world the infiltrators with the help of their agents tries to cultivate believes the Towers had steel core columns, the fearful engineer can promote his work without risk. 

The other engineer sees this and says, "Show me the calculations."  Subtly challenging the horn tooting engineer to either divulge the truth  about the core OR produce calculations for a steel core that did not exist.

The core was concrete.


----------



## Christophera

This one has no substance connecting it to independently verified evidence and simply repeats what FEMA says.  No details of any kind.  Vry generic.

High Time - Newsweek.com

There is no reason to assume (particularly without corroborating evidence) that the articel written by Newsweek in May of 2002 is correct when on September 13, 2001 the engineer of record states the Twins had a concrete core.  In fact, since the info is from the engineer of record, and is also corrborated by images from 9-11,






AND  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 THEN there is every reason to believe the later Newsweek article is erroneous.


----------



## DiveCon

dipshit agents of al qaeda keep posting their delusional bullshit as if it hasnt already been exposed as delusional bullshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> delusional rantings removed.



words from a proven liar are worthless. you have no images of any concrete core anywhere. you have no building plans for a concrete core. you continually show pictures of steel and say there is none.

null post.


----------



## Fizz

this is what a concrete core looks like....





and this is what the steel core of the WTC looks like.


----------



## Christophera

You have no plans for a steel core.  I do have images of the concrete core on 9-11.






Independent authority identifies a concrete core.  Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.

You have no evidence.  Only a false social group with uniform text assertions.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> delusional crap removed



debunked already.

null post.


----------



## Christophera

Traitor fiz is trying to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".

Here the joint between the guide rail support steel is seen.  Far too weak for "core columns".






Only a 100% deep fillet weld like is seen on this I beam will suffice for a "core column",


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional bullshit removed>


you can post the same delusional bullshit over and over, it will never change it from being delusional bullshit

pay your child support, dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> delusional and unsupported claim of "elevator guide rail support steel" removed



debunked already. 

null post.


----------



## Christophera

Reasonably, text cannot debunk evidence that has logical corroboration so your use of "null", is null.  Evidence and reason rule.

The engineer of record and  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 are consistent with 9-11 images. showing a concrete core.

A portion of the top of the WTC 2 concrete core.  The brownish object inside the perimeter columns.









Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6, both identify a concrete core.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> delusional crap removed.



you continue to lie about what is contained in your links. you continue to lie about what is in your photos. your words are worthless.

null post.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional bullshit removed>


posting delusional bullshit over and over does NOT change it from being delusional bullshit

dipshit, pay your child support


----------



## Christophera

This reference of the agents is an outright error.  The buildings were 208 feet on a side and had 14" square tube perimeter walls.

_"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
Time Magazine.TIME.com
_


----------



## Rat in the Hat

move along folks, you've seen this all before, and you'll see it again, so what's the point of hanging around here?


----------



## Christophera

Agents use images that really show very little of the core, and claim "core columns".






None of which is EVER seen in the core area on 9-11.  They are all misrepresentations of the elevator guide rail support steel.






The agents are conducting misprision of treason, just like others named in the disclosure filed did.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## Christophera

Robertson NEVER identifies "stee3l core columns" in the video agents present as if it does.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dB6xdCS9NJU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dB6xdCS9NJU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Christophera

Hmm, try again.

http://www.youtube.com/v/dB6xdCS9NJU


----------



## Rat in the Hat

By the way, does anyone here have a good coleslaw recipe? I'm tired of the store-bought stuff, and the recipe I found on a cooking website was not very good.

We prefer the creamy kind, but would try vinegar based if it was good.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Christophera

You honor me with your JREF tactic of changing the subject or prompting your false social group to pretend to capitulate.

JREF was so unable to oppose facts and so obsessed with protecting their secret masters and the secret methods of mass murder that they honored me with a video.

http://algoxy.com/psych/images2/christopheraKICKSjref.mov


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> You honor me with your JREF tactic of changing the subject or prompting your false social group to pretend to capitulate.
> 
> JREF was so unable to oppose facts and so obsessed with protecting their secret masters and the secret methods of mass murder that they honored me with a video.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images2/christopheraKICKSjref.mov



Pipe down, unless you have a coleslaw recipe.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> delusional bullshit removed.


your text is meaningless including your text written on pictures.

null post.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Robertson NEVER identifies "stee3l core columns" in the video agents present as if it does.



robertson never identifies a concrete core.

null post.


----------



## stannrodd

OMG They are standing on the top of what looks to be 

*THE CONCRETE CORE  !!*

Hey delusional Chris was right all along !!

FFS !!!

Stann


----------



## stannrodd

Aright alright calm down ... it was a joke .. !! 

It's actually a bit too close to the perimeter columns and is at the top of the building. 

Stann


----------



## Christophera

Robertson does provide information to Newsweek 2 days after 9-11, and that article has never been corrected if it is wrong.

The later article from May of 2002 is derived from the same sources you get your information from obviously, and is verifiably wrong.

If this is not true then produce an image of steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.

And not that Zafar image that is zoomed way in so it is difficult to tell that the vertical steel is falling out of the line of the wall.  Something quite obvious equal to this solid and uniform remnant of the WTC 2 core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <lies and delusions removed>


pay your child support, dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Robertson does provide information to Newsweek 2 days after 9-11, and that article has never been corrected if it is wrong.



this bullshit was debunked already. anyone can follow your link and see robertson said no such thing. once again you lie.

null post


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> ***** drivel, nonsense & crap*****



Move along, good people. Nothing new to see here, just the usual garbage. Don't waste your time.


----------



## Christophera

The above post by fiz is a blatent lie, follow the link.  Newsweek could feasibly infiltrated after time to provide misinformation, but 2 days after 9-11 the candid interview of the engineer of record would be accurate.

The concrete core has independent verifications.

Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with 






interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall[/url], consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## Christophera

The above post by fiz is a blatent lie, follow the link.  Newsweek could feasibly infiltrated after time to provide misinformation, but 2 days after 9-11 the candid interview of the engineer of record would be accurate.

The concrete core has independent verifications.

Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with 






interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall[/url], consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The above post by fiz is a blatent lie, follow the link.  Newsweek could feasibly infiltrated after time to provide misinformation, but 2 days after 9-11 the candid interview of the engineer of record would be accurate.
> 
> ALREADY DEBUNKED CRAP REMOVED


paranoid delusional rants are not evidence. no proof of concrete core posted.

null post.


----------



## Christophera

A post without evidence cannot declare another post "null".  the logic behind that will not be recognized by agents.

Here are facts.  This is the concrete tubular core of WTC 2.






If it were steel core columns with gypsum, there would be columns protruding out the top.  They would be bent with ragged ends of diagonals silhouetted.  The hundreds of thousands of tons of steel crashing over the core area would have destroyed most of the drywall inside and outside of the core.  Light would be shining through.

This is logic and agents will not conduct logic if it exposes the secret methods of mass murder their masters direct them to protect.

Agents will not recognize the violation of NYS FOIL laws by the ex mayor that deprives the public of the building plans of the Twin Towers.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> A post without evidence cannot declare another post "null".  the logic behind that will not be recognized by agents.


a post with delusional rantings is a NULL post


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> delusional rant and pic with debunked claim removed



your words are meaningless. you show a picture of a steel structure and claim its concrete with no proof.

null post.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> A post wit...



Move along folks, nothing here but things you've seen before. We'll let you know if something new happens.

Sir! Sir! Please stop feeding the troll. You'll only disrupt his natural feeding habits. We don't want the troll hanging around here, now do we sir?


----------



## Christophera

Disinfo agent rat thinks that he can dismiss evidence because the psyops has been able to get Americans to respond to social fears in the past.

Wake up fool, .  .  . people needs their rights and freedoms and there is no way they are going to mistake you and your fellow agents lies, deceptions, collusions and misrepresentations for some kind of authority.

Those rand think tank sessions where the delphi technique was documented were inconclusive.  They were wrong.  However the infiltrators have an agenda, so they get you fools to try it for them.

Agents are impotent with knowledge.  Nothing means anything to them except for the masters approval.

For example.  You fools could not explain why the top of the north tower fell south when the north side perimeter shear wall was 61% destroyed by flight 11.





That is called *impotence* with knowledge.

On the other hand, with a concrete core,






Many things are possible because concrete can be easily fractured to fall freely by a small amount of properly placed explosive.


----------



## Liability

NULL POSTER said:


> * * * *



The hopelessly dishonest plodding bullshit NULL POST by NULL POSTER is snipped above to underscore its nullity.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> delusional rantings removed.


no evidence of a concrete core.

null post.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Many things are possible



Like you getting current with your filing fees and child support payments???

Good luck on $6.38 per year.


----------



## Christophera

rat seems to think that the economic difficulty that santa barbara county created fro me when they failed to appear on supoena,






is more important than due process in 3,000 murders.

Oh, I guess that is best for the perpetrators of mass murder that are infiltrating the US government, so it is logical.  Particuarly when rats only purpose appears as protecting the secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> rat seems to think that the economic difficulty that santa barbara county created fro me when they failed to appear on supoena,
> 
> 
> 
> is more important than due process in 3,000 murders.
> 
> Oh, I guess that is best for the perpetrators of mass murder that are infiltrating the US government, so it is logical.  Particuarly when rats only purpose appears as protecting the secret methods of mass murder.


your delusional rantings are not proof
dipshit


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> .  Particuarly when rats only purpose appears as protecting the secret methods.



Damn right I protect the secret methods.

All rats protect secret methods.

I love secret methods.

I collect secret methods.

I've had more secret methods than you've had hot dinners.

So what?


----------



## Christophera

Your behavior proves you are an agent.  No normal person woudl do what you are doing.  You clearly have an agenda shared with your false social group.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> .  Particuarly when rats only purpose appears as protecting the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn right I protect the secret methods.
> 
> All rats protect secret methods.
> 
> I love secret methods.
> 
> I collect secret methods.
> 
> I've had more secret methods than you've had hot dinners.
> 
> So what?
Click to expand...


Ask people like this first.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> .  Particuarly when rats only purpose appears as protecting the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn right I protect the secret methods.
> 
> All rats protect secret methods.
> 
> I love secret methods.
> 
> I collect secret methods.
> 
> I've had more secret methods than you've had hot dinners.
> 
> So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask people like this first.
Click to expand...

no, leave them alone, dipshit


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> .  Particuarly when rats only purpose appears as protecting the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn right I protect the secret methods.
> 
> All rats protect secret methods.
> 
> I love secret methods.
> 
> I collect secret methods.
> 
> I've had more secret methods than you've had hot dinners.
> 
> So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask people like this first.
Click to expand...


Only a true asshole like you would demean the victims families like this. I know you want to profiteer off of the deaths of their loved ones, but they would spit on you if they knew about your evil, sadistic website of death.


----------



## Christophera

You mean leave the perpetrators alone and stop using the truth of their grief to try and protect their futures like their lost loved ones would want.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn right I protect the secret methods.
> 
> All rats protect secret methods.
> 
> I love secret methods.
> 
> I collect secret methods.
> 
> I've had more secret methods than you've had hot dinners.
> 
> So what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask people like this first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a true asshole like you would demean the victims families like this. I know you want to profiteer off of the deaths of their loved ones, but they would spit on you if they knew about your evil, sadistic website of death.
Click to expand...


Your treasonous support for secret methods of mass murder deserves the truth of human grief.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> You mean leave the perpetrators alone and stop using the truth of their grief to try and protect their futures like their lost loved ones would want.



You aren't protecting anything except your pathetic, cruel & sadistic attempts to cash in on the deaths of their loved ones & family members. You are the most disgusting waste of oxygen to walk on the planet.

You are not fit to lick the dirt off of any of their shoes, you sub-human beast.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Hey look, cocksucker Christo found new photos of victims families. Five gets you ten he builds a new website around them in order to profiteer from their pain, sadness and loss.

Scum like Christo can only achieve satisfaction when they demean people far nobler than he could ever dream to be.

Why evil like Christo ever gets to walk the earth has always been a mystery to me.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

New photo of Chrissy Brown found;


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Chrissy Brown meeting with his mentor:



Gee Mr. Wizard, could you make me a goofball troofer???


----------



## Rat in the Hat

The Amazing Christo goes swimming;


----------



## Rat in the Hat

hey Christo


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> rat seems to think that the economic difficulty that santa barbara county created fro me when they failed to appear on supoena,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is more important than due process in 3,000 murders.
> 
> Oh, I guess that is best for the perpetrators of mass murder that are infiltrating the US government, so it is logical.  Particuarly when rats only purpose appears as protecting the secret methods of mass murder.



no fuckhead. you cant blame the county for YOU BEING A DEADBEAT DAD. get a fucking job and pay your child support. 

this is a perfect example of how you are full of completely illogical bullshit both in your personal life and here with your concrete core hoax. you blame you being poor on a paper from 1876. what a fucking moron!!


----------



## Christophera

The infiltrators would not want you to recognize violations of law by government or to proportionately to see that the lives of 3,000 murdered, innocent people is more important.  

Observing that due process has not been fulfilled because the cause of death cannot be accurate when those analyzing collapse do not have the plans, does not serve the perpetrators interests.

NIST did not have the plans.  Insearching for any statement about the the info the plans had I only found a disclaimer.






With that disclaimer, NIST could use the funny papers or fiz data for plans an have no liability.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> delusional bullshit removed



no evidence of a concrete core.

null post.


----------



## Christophera

Your claims here have no credibility fuz.  You need evidence to prove steel core columns and to debunk the concrete.  You have niether.

The engineer of record for the Twin towers identified a concrete core 2 DAYS AFTER 9-11!


----------



## DiveCon

christophera said:


> <lies and delusions deleted>


null post


----------



## Christophera

Agents attempting to conceal felony, mass murder on 9-11, failing to recognize violations of law, refusing to acknowledge independently verified evidence







have no way to counter the authority of Robertson, who is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core.


----------



## DiveCon

christophera said:


> <lies and bullshit removed>


null post


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your claims here have no credibility fuz.  You need evidence to prove steel core columns and to debunk the concrete.  You have niether.
> 
> The engineer of record for the Twin towers identified a concrete core 2 DAYS AFTER 9-11!



your words are meaningless since you are a proven liar.. anyone can check your link and see you are lying about your claim.

null post.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your claims here have no credibility fuz.  You need evidence to prove steel core columns and to debunk the concrete.  You have niether.
> 
> The engineer of record for the Twin towers identified a concrete core 2 DAYS AFTER 9-11!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your words are meaningless since you are a proven liar.. anyone can check your link and see you are lying about your claim.
> 
> null post.
Click to expand...


The link says this.

_Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a *reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners._

And a global encyclopedia, the Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992, identifies a concrete core as well.


----------



## Liability

NULL POSTER said:


> * * * *



NULL POSTER'S dishonest blather (i.e., its NULL POST) is snipped as a mere nullity.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your claims here have no credibility fuz.  You need evidence to prove steel core columns and to debunk the concrete.  You have niether.
> 
> The engineer of record for the Twin towers identified a concrete core 2 DAYS AFTER 9-11!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your words are meaningless since you are a proven liar.. anyone can check your link and see you are lying about your claim.
> 
> null post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link says this.
> 
> _Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a *reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners._
> 
> And a global encyclopedia, the Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992, identifies a concrete core as well.
Click to expand...

yeah, the stupid reporter got it WRONG
and the story was PULLED from the MSNBC/Newsweek site
and the Oxford thing doesn't say what you claim it does


----------



## Christophera

You are saying an internationally published magazine made an error relating to the cause of death in 3,000 murders and got it wrong?  You are saying they did not correct it.

Sick secret you support, illogical methods.

BTW don't try and pass of that May 2002 article as if it were a correction.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You are saying an inernationally published magazine made an error relating to the cause of death in 3,000 murders and got it wrong?
> 
> Sick secret your support, illogical methods.



the article was never published. it was on the website. it was wrong. it was pulled.


----------



## Christophera

fuz has no proof.  I remember it being up in 2005.  MSNBC just cleaned up their server after years.

The info from the engineer of record in the article is a concrete core.






We see a concrete core.


----------



## Liability

NULL POSTER said:


> * * * *



NULL POSTER posts a NULL POST. 

Snipped as a public service since the dishonesty of NULL POSTER'S NULL POSTS are best not repeated.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fuz has no proof.  I remember it being up in 2005.  MSNBC just cleaned up their server after years.
> 
> The info from the engineer of record in the article is a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see a concrete core.



whats the date of the article? what day of the week is that on? what day is newsweek published? there's your proof it was an online article, jackass. you remember it being online as late as 2005? is the the same memory you are using to say it's 3 inch rebar.... no wait, it's 6 inch rebar.... no wait, the core is 17 feet thick.... no wait, the core is 12 feet thick..... no wait, i forgot i didnt remember until i remembered it after i forgot but i'm sure what i remembered after i forgot is the same thing that i didnt remember before i forgot.

now prove me wrong. after all IT'S YOUR FUCKING EVIDENCE!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The link sa....]



Come on people, please move along. You've seen this nonsense a hundred times before, there's no need to waste your time looking at it again.

He's not going to admit that he's an alien, so please move along.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> fuz has no proof.  I remember it being up in 2005.



Ah, yes, that fabulous memory that has brought us some lovely tidbits like 3 or 6 inch  rebar, and/or elevator support steel or rebar, and/or free fall speed that leaves the steel core standing long enough to be photographed multiple times by the same camera.

The same memory that forgets he has kids to support because the aggressive blinking reminds him of commitment papers from the 1860's that he thinks he remembers seeing.

The extraordinary memory that gave us DOD supplied, guarded and welded exploding rebar.

I put your memory on the same level as my goldfish's.


----------



## Christophera

Apparently you have no evidence and just text in your efforts to protect secret methods of mass murder.

You seem to have forgotten that you need to prove that FEMA said the core looked like this.






Meaning that the only images that are acceptable, free from collusive misrepresentation, are 9-11 images.  You need, in order to have any credibility for anything but treason, some evidence substanciating what you claim the core was.  I can show concrete.

The concrete core of WTC 2.






I can show that  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identified a concrete core.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> to protect secret methods



I told you I love my secret methods.

Would you like to know my secret method of getting a quarter to pass through a nickel sized hole in a piece of paper?

How about my secret method of making a volcano with Diet Coke & Menthos?

If you're really, really nice to me, I'll share my secret method of doing a homogeneous vertical 1,348 foot pour of concrete core without blowing out the bottom forms, or disturbing the C-4 & detonators from the 3 inch DoD rebar.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuz has no proof.  I remember it being up in 2005.  MSNBC just cleaned up their server after years.
> 
> The info from the engineer of record in the article is a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the date of the article? what day of the week is that on? what day is newsweek published? there's your proof it was an online article, jackass.
Click to expand...


Uh, you have no evidence and answer no questions.  You act like a traitor.  These people are learning that you support the secret methods that murdered their loved ones.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Chri$$y, you really have no compassion for the loss the victims families experienced from the events of 9/11. Try explaining your delusional bullshit to victims like this guy;





He lost his mind that day, and deserves our pity.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuz has no proof.  I remember it being up in 2005.  MSNBC just cleaned up their server after years.
> 
> The info from the engineer of record in the article is a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> We see a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the date of the article? what day of the week is that on? what day is newsweek published? there's your proof it was an online article, jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, you have no evidence and answer no questions.  You act like a traitor.  These people are learning that you support the secret methods that murdered their loved ones.
Click to expand...

you dipshit, it wasnt PUBLISHED in the weekly magazine, it was only published on the web
and it was removed


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Chri$$y, you really have no compassion for the loss the victims families experienced from the events of 9/11. Try explaining your delusional bullshit to victims like this guy;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10330
> 
> He lost his mind that day, and deserves our pity.


but that guy is a dipshit that doesnt support his progeny


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ===delusional crap removed===


nothing new. all this crap has been debunked already. no evidence of a concrete core.

null post.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ===delusional crap removed===
> 
> 
> 
> nothing new. all this crap has been debunked already. no evidence of a concrete core.
> 
> null post.
Click to expand...


Without posting evidence fuz, you cannot nullify anything.

The engineer of record identifies a concrete core.

Oxford University identifies a concrete core.

A structural engineer certified in 12 states has published a .pdf, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE..  He identifies a concrete core at chapter 2.1.

All of that independently verifies the concrete core from authority.

This verifies it from 9-11 standing as part of the building.  The west concrete core wall of WTC 1.  The north wall has already gone down so we see the west in an end view.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ===delusional crap removed===
> 
> 
> 
> nothing new. all this crap has been debunked already. no evidence of a concrete core.
> 
> null post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without posting evidence fuz, you cannot nullify anything.
Click to expand...

your delusions do not equal evidence
thus every post you make is a NULL post


----------



## Christophera

Only a disinfo agent would try and assert that because I have independently verified evidence.

_ Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Only a disinfo agent would try and assert that because I have independently verified evidence.
> 
> _ <delusional BULLSHIT removed>_


no, you only THINK you do
instead, you have nothing but delusional BULLSHIT


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ===delusional crap removed===
> 
> 
> 
> nothing new. all this crap has been debunked already. no evidence of a concrete core.
> 
> null post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ===the same old delusional repetitive crap removed again.===
Click to expand...


all this shit was debunked already.

null post.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

christophera said:


> only a disinfo agent would try and assert that because i have independently verified evidence.
> 
> _ robertson is verified by oxford, verifying domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of wtc 2 core, verifying the top of wtc 2 core falling onto wtc 3, the wtc 1 rebar, just after the wtc 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the wtc 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on wtc 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the wtc 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised nist contracted analysis of free fall by bazant et. Al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Christophera

No agent has debunked anything I've posted.

The reverse of what agents post is most often true.  This is true because FEMA lied.  this is the core they said existed in this diagram whic is the SOLITARY official depiction of the core of the Twin Towers.






Here is the proof that depiction is wrong.






The agents have no evidence and rely on their false social group of their psyop to create the impression they are correct simply because there are so many of them.  The premise is people often think, "How can all those people be wrong?", if they don't examine the facts, with each post the agents may change their mind or confuse them.

Americans are becoming aware of the psyops.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> === repetitive delusions and lies removed===


all this crap was debunked already.

null post.


----------



## Christophera

faz lies compiled, exposed.

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1966323-post158.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1992513-post3708.html

F+
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068719-post4238.html

F+photo lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2093387-post4486.html

F+photo lie 2
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2094648-post4499.html

F+photoshop lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2097563-post650.html

F+plans lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290147-post1829.html

F+plan lie confirm
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290723-post1832.html


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> faz lies compiled, exposed.
> 
> F
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1966323-post158.html
> 
> F
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1992513-post3708.html
> 
> F+
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068719-post4238.html
> 
> F+photo lie
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2093387-post4486.html
> 
> F+photo lie 2
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2094648-post4499.html
> 
> F+photoshop lie
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2097563-post650.html
> 
> F+plans lie
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290147-post1829.html
> 
> F+plan lie confirm
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290723-post1832.html



whatever dude. anyone can check your links and see i am not lying and that you are a delusion fucktard.


----------



## Christophera

Now they have the links to check.  Your nonsense is exposed.  Your misrepresentation is exposed.  Your lack of real evidence is exposed.  You are concealing treason.  Such is a form of treason in itself.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

*TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.*

Did you break a mirror?


----------



## Nonelitist

Christopher.....

You paying to take care of your children yet?


----------



## Christophera

They have always been well taken care of.  Mother needed extra $ for drugs so went on welfare after I objected to the drinking and using.  I cared for the child about 5 days a week for 4 years to be sure he was not abused or exposed to dangereous situations.

The current situation is explained here.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2326682-post6171.html


----------



## Christophera

Nonelitist said:


> Christopher.....
> 
> You paying to take care of your children yet?



Off topic, but answered.  My turn.

Why are you helping traitors with treason?  You are violating US code.

_TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._

The cause of death is invalidated in mass murder because of the FEMA deception.  The posters you are assisting are working to conceal treason.  Why are you helping?

Will you recognize a violation of law?


----------



## Liability

Ball-less NULL POSTER said:


> * * * *



Engaging in transparent lies gets no reward.  Dishonest bullshit post snipped on that account.

NULL POSTER'S NULL POST is a nullity.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No agent has debunked anything I've posted.


EVERYTHING you have posted has been debunked ad infinitum


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> They have always been well taken care of.  Mother needed extra $ for drugs so went on welfare after I objected to the drinking and using.  I cared for the child about 5 days a week for 4 years to be sure he was not abused or exposed to dangereous situations.


your delusions is NOT evidence


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> NULL POSTER said:
> 
> 
> 
> No agent has debunked anything I've posted.
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYTHING you have posted has been debunked ad infinitum
Click to expand...



Amen.

Agent of Disinformation CriscoFEARa is an established liar with not even the hope of ever having any credibility.


----------



## Nonelitist

Christophera said:


> They have always been well taken care of.  Mother needed extra $ for drugs so went on welfare after I objected to the drinking and using.  I cared for the child about 5 days a week for 4 years to be sure he was not abused or exposed to dangereous situations.
> 
> The current situation is explained here.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2326682-post6171.html



Actually, Christopher, I owe you an apology.  And I am serious.

While I think you are off your rocker about the 9/11 stuff... I was out of line with the child support thing.   First of all, it isnt' any of my business.  Second of all, I know how the system is stacked against fathers and biased toward mothers.  I have seen many men screwed out of alot of money by courts and ex-wives.

So again, I apologize.  I didn't think before I posted and should have.


----------



## DiveCon

Nonelitist said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have always been well taken care of.  Mother needed extra $ for drugs so went on welfare after I objected to the drinking and using.  I cared for the child about 5 days a week for 4 years to be sure he was not abused or exposed to dangereous situations.
> 
> The current situation is explained here.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2326682-post6171.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Christopher, I owe you an apology.  And I am serious.
> 
> While I think you are off your rocker about the 9/11 stuff... I was out of line with the child support thing.   First of all, it isnt' any of my business.  Second of all, I know how the system is stacked against fathers and biased toward mothers.  I have seen many men screwed out of alot of money by courts and ex-wives.
> 
> So again, I apologize.  I didn't think before I posted and should have.
Click to expand...

he's changed his story once again
he was claiming he couldnt pay his child support because the County of Santa Barbara didnt have some documents he claimed they had from the 1970's

so your apology was NOT needed
Chri$toFEARa is a massive LIAR


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> They have always been well taken care of.


thats not what he asked, you fucking deadbeat moron.

he asked if YOU were taking care of your own fucking children yet, like any good parent would do (and even bad parents do).


----------



## Fizz

Nonelitist said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have always been well taken care of.  Mother needed extra $ for drugs so went on welfare after I objected to the drinking and using.  I cared for the child about 5 days a week for 4 years to be sure he was not abused or exposed to dangereous situations.
> 
> The current situation is explained here.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2326682-post6171.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Christopher, I owe you an apology.  And I am serious.
> 
> While I think you are off your rocker about the 9/11 stuff... I was out of line with the child support thing.   First of all, it isnt' any of my business.  Second of all, I know how the system is stacked against fathers and biased toward mothers.  I have seen many men screwed out of alot of money by courts and ex-wives.
> 
> So again, I apologize.  I didn't think before I posted and should have.
Click to expand...


while i agree with almost everything you say i feel the need to point out that mr browneye has not been screwed by the courts or his ex. he never paid any child support. he screwed the good taxpaying citizens of america that had to pick up the slack. its just like when he applied for social security disability and was denied because he was actually working under the table at the time.

he's a lowlife scumbag of the highest degree.


----------



## Christophera

Nonelitist said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have always been well taken care of.  Mother needed extra $ for drugs so went on welfare after I objected to the drinking and using.  I cared for the child about 5 days a week for 4 years to be sure he was not abused or exposed to dangereous situations.
> 
> The current situation is explained here.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2326682-post6171.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Christopher, I owe you an apology.  And I am serious.
> 
> While I think you are off your rocker about the 9/11 stuff... I was out of line with the child support thing.   First of all, it isnt' any of my business.  Second of all, I know how the system is stacked against fathers and biased toward mothers.  I have seen many men screwed out of alot of money by courts and ex-wives.
> 
> So again, I apologize.  I didn't think before I posted and should have.
Click to expand...


Apology accepted.  The welfare, child support, family law courts are another conspiracy designed to damage the family unit and weaken society.

Please examine the apology of a moderator at P4T who had previously banned me at the loose change forum.  I've duplicated it here.  It relates to his position on the *core issue*, where he had unequivocally supported the FEMA deception.

This is by far the best account of a "FEMA believers" mindset being opend up to trutly include facts, then realizing that what they had been giving credence had little, and the information they had been banning me for evidencing and reasonably showing consistency with in all areas proving a concrete core.

He does not admit to that belief fully.  A few months after this he seemed to switch back to the FEMA deception, but held back greatly.  The entire thing, including what happens here and now attests to the unconscious aspects of our social fears and how much we are really controlled by them.  I can get you the original post url if you would like to verify this.

http://algoxy.com/psych/painters.understanding.html

Dear Christopher A Brown, AKA Christophera,
I want to publicly apologize for a variety of slights, insults and injuries against you and your research that have accumulated over a long period of years. 1. A complete inability on my part to grasp the significance of your WTC concrete core hypotheses and the evidence you provided for it dating back to the 9/11 forum at Democratic Underground and elsewhere. 2. The development within myself of a prejudice toward you and the information you presented as being disinformation that, at best, had little significant grounds for genuine consideration. 3. The carrying of this prejudice into my role as an Administrator of the Loose Change Forum where I banned you in October 2006. 4. The further threat of banning you from the Pilots for 9/11 Truth Forum based on this long established prejudice as expressed in this thread and this one. I hope that you will accept my sincere apology. I've spent much of the day reading through information on your web site: http://algoxy.com/psych/9-11scenario.html where I have watched your two videos and listened to a good portion of your 2007 interview with Fintan Dunne, which I make available to the members of this forum below:


Chris, I have eliminated your warn-level tics. I've also sent you a lengthy PM. I want to share a little of that PM publicly here because I think it is relevant to continued discussion. I've bolded and emphasized the parts that most interest and concern me:
(painter) Yes, I saw the email from Gage to M*** on your page and the email from Gage to you linked from your forum. First of all, I have to say that my acceptance of your evidence regarding a concrete core has been somewhat emotionally difficult for me. Not only accepting that I could be wrong about something as important and fundamental as this (what, me, mistaken?!) but also trying to deal in my own head with the consequences of the error in the bigger picture of the movement itself.

You might not appreciate the comparison but it is just about at the same level as if I were to suddenly realize that Killtown or Haupt and the no-planers are right. ACK!! It has actually kind of shaken me up so that in a way it is difficult to know what I believe, whom to trust, how I feel about all this or what to think regarding what should happen next. So far as Gage's email to M***, I'm willing to accept it at face value, a statement of opinion based on a cursory examination of your presentation with prejudice similar to my own. Although one would logically presume that Gage would read and follow everything you posted to the forum, that might not necessarily be the case. Who knows. You and I [may] take to the 'forum' medium quite easily. I know plenty of folks who don't and it is conceivable that Gage is one of them.

I, too, have seen the photographs he is referring to which seem to verify the steel column core. The difference, of course, is that I'm not an architect or an engineer; I don't really know what I'm looking at except very superficially. There are still some images you've posted that I can't "see" the way you do, even with a description. This shouldn't be the case with Gage. But, then again, even with Gage's background, he didn't begin to question the events of 9/11 straight away. I'm willing to assume that he wasn't someone (like myself) who had already begun to think about the role counter-intelligence plays in our social perceptions of what is "real" on broad scale. I'm willing to give him the benefit of a doubt, that he is simply and honestly stating his opinion. The photographs seemed to corroborate the steel core blue prints.

So far as the conversation with M****** and Gage's email, it is unfortunate that you used the word "board" rather than "forum". This could be a simple, verbal misunderstanding coupled with prejudice or at least the apprehension (subliminal or conscious) that the concrete core hypothesis is a ) not sufficiently substantiated or documented in the public domain to be convincing, b ) marginally relevant given other factors (e.g., WTC7), c ) potentially divisive within the truth community (flying in the face of conventional perception) and d ) adds a whole other level of complexity in terms of the grasp of events. That is, in order to accept the concrete core hypothesis, one has to also accept that not only were the towers demolished, they were likely rigged for demolition during construction and, moreover, a body of evidence once in the public domain was removed clandestinely, not to mention that the blue prints we have been given (which, in themselves, still don't make the "collapse" hypothesis possible) are false and have been altered.

It makes my head swim just thinking about it and I knew 9/11 wasn't what we were being told from the moment I heard about it. In fact, I'd been anticipating something like it. I appreciate the vote of confidence several have given me in this thread for my apology. I want to say, however, that although I'm willing to give interest and credit to the evidence Chris is providing, I'm still not quite ready to embrace the full theory.

There are many unanswered questions and problems that need to be discussed. I do agree now that the evidence for a steel core as described in the blue prints is slight -- that part of the real question is, WHY were the blueprints withheld not only from the public but, as I understand it, initially from the engineers first tasked with the question of what had happened at the WTC? How can we be certain, given what we know from the alleged Flt 77 FDR (for example) that these blueprints are the actual diagrams of what was built -- especially in light of other evidence Chris has so diligently and persistently provided. Then there is the whole 'pre wired for demolition' hypothesis which has to be discussed and, if possible, verified.

Like others have expressed, early on I wondered out loud and in forums whether such a scuttling feature might be built into a sky-scraper of such proportions. Lord knows that if for some reason it was thought that the thing might topple sideways, there would be need for some method to bring it down least the consequence be even more devastating to a large segment of lower Manhattan. However, as is so easily done, I was persuaded by some that this was highly unlikely and that, in any case, the explosives would likely loose potency over time. Moreover, just because something might be feasibly or technically possible doesn't mean that it happened or, even if it did, that it can be substantially proven by available evidence.

That is the problem with the whole concrete core hypothesis. Not that there isn't any evidence for it but that, at least at present, is NOT widely accepted and what evidence there is seems so 'relative' to the substantial steel-core documentation that it is easily dismissed, even if true. This has been a question all along -- regardless of the truth of the matter, does the adoption of a concrete core make it easier or more difficult for people to wrap their heads around 9/11 as a false-flag operation? If it can not be clearly and easily established to such a degree that even members of the truth community, such as members of ae911t, can embrace it as, at the very least, an alternative possibility worthy of consideration, then I have no idea where to go with this.

Mind boggled: painter​


----------



## Fizz

all your crap has been debunked already. you have absolutely no evidence of a concrete core.


----------



## stannrodd

I wrote to "painter" at P4T and this is what he said to me ... about Chris.



> I find Chris' overall presentation paranoid and delusional --



We have corresponded a few times and he is a well balanced individual.

He got it right IMO.

Stann


----------



## Christophera

When you can get painter to come here and say that, you've done something.  Until then you are just an agent with text.

BTW, painter, nor anyone else ever provided independently verified evidence of steel core columns.

I do that with the concrete core that is verified by independently secure evidence.

Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992







The east core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The current situation is .....



Null post.

Please move along folks, it's just Chri$$y's usual jumping up and down trying to get your attention. If you refuse to feed him, he will go away.

Sir, if I've asked you once, I've asked you a hundred times, PLEASE don't feed the troll. You are disturbing his natural habits. Here's some bread crumbs, go feed the pigeon over there.

As far as  Chri$$y;


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> When you can get painter to come here and say that, you've done something.  Until then you are just an agent with text.
> 
> BTW, painter, nor anyone else ever provided independently verified evidence of steel core columns.
> 
> <delusional bullshit removed>


you have posted photos showing the steel core, dipshit


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> I do that ......



No you don't, you big eared freak.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you can get painter to come here and say that, you've done something.  Until then you are just an agent with text.
> 
> BTW, painter, nor anyone else ever provided independently verified evidence of steel core columns.
> 
> <delusional bullshit removed>
> 
> 
> 
> you have posted photos showing the steel core, dipshit
Click to expand...


When we see this,






your words will be true.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

christophera said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> when you can get painter to come here and say that, you've done something.  Until then you are just an agent with text.
> 
> Btw, painter, nor anyone else ever provided independently verified evidence of steel core columns.
> 
> <delusional bullshit removed>
> 
> 
> 
> you have posted photos showing the steel core, dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when we see this,
> 
> 
> 
> your words will be true.
Click to expand...


bwa-ha-ha-ha


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you can get painter to come here and say that, you've done something.  Until then you are just an agent with text.
> 
> BTW, painter, nor anyone else ever provided independently verified evidence of steel core columns.
> 
> <delusional bullshit removed>
> 
> 
> 
> you have posted photos showing the steel core, dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When we see this,
> 
> 
> 
> your words will be true.
Click to expand...

MY words are ALWAYS true, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

False, but you are profoundly stupid.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> False, but you are profoundly stupid.



Let's talk about stupid.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> False, but you are profoundly stupid.


says the proven liar and deadbeat
just more proof you are fucking INSANE


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> When we see this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your words will be true.



i can see it. was it supposed to be invisible like your invisicrete?


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> When you can get painter to come here and say that, you've done something



He already said it .. would his coming here and reaffirming what he already said, change the fact that you really are delusional and paranoid.

His apology was a joke Chris .. you just didn't get it.

Get it ? And you think it was a genuine apology .. oh dear .. tried basket making yet ??

Painter is sensible and a very fine artist too. He doesn't paint delusional pictures in the cathedral of his mind .. which is very unlike the graffiti in the cesspool of yours.

Stann


----------



## Christophera

Agents text has no credibility.

Evidence does, particularly when it explains things.

Concrete can be instantly fractured by a small amount of explosives to fall freely.






Steel cannot.

Another image of the same piece of the WTC 1 east core wall from a different perspective.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ===delusional crap removed===


no concrete core in any of your pictures.

null post.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> lub, lub, blub, blub gloop



There, I consolidated that up a little for you.

No need to thank me, I do it for the LULZ.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional repetitive bullshit deleted>


when are you gonna understand that you are nothing but a fucking laughing stock here?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> <delusional repetitive bullshit deleted>
> 
> 
> 
> when are you gonna understand that you are nothing but a fucking laughing stock here?
Click to expand...

And on his death bed, he will still be a laughing stock.

So he's got that going for him.

Which is nice.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> <delusional repetitive bullshit deleted>
> 
> 
> 
> when are you gonna understand that you are nothing but a fucking laughing stock here?
Click to expand...


It is understood that the perps would want people to think the social group they've placed here in their psyops is the way you describe.  However, you agents are obviously not real people, in the sense of citizens under the Constitution.  None of them would ever attempt your argument with no evidence not recognizing lawless government or Constitutional violations.

What is laughable is that you think your saying so means what you think it does.

What is laughable is that youor ANY agent has ever posted an image of this supposed structure seen in this, the only graphic depiction of the Towers core of any kind from official sources, on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> <delusional repetitive bullshit deleted>
> 
> 
> 
> when are you gonna understand that you are nothing but a fucking laughing stock here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <delusional BULLSHIT deleted>
Click to expand...

just keep proving what a fucktard you are


----------



## Christophera

Gee, that is exactly what the infiltrators of the US govenrment that are the perpetrators of mass murder would want you to say.

What a coincidence, .  .  . agent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gee, that is exactly what the infiltrators of the US govenrment that are the perpetrators of mass murder would want you to say.
> 
> What a coincidence, .  .  . agent.


no, that is what you THINK
you are the agent 
of Al Qaeda


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> the perps...the social group.... their psyops.... you agents... not real people... citizens under the Constitution..... lawless government... Constitutional violations....
> 
> ANY agent.... blah blah blah


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> the only graphic depiction of the Towers core of any kind from official sources, on 9-11.


why do you continue to lie like that?
oh thats right. because thats all you know how to do is lie.
sorry. i forgot for a second that you are FUCKING LYING PIECE OF SHIT.


----------



## Christophera

Correct.  Your behaviors are unreasonable.  Your agenda is obvious.  You are all here to dismiss evidence that is required for due process in 3,000 murders.  You are obstructing justice.

Concealment of felony and treason






_

the United States court, disclosure and knowledge of felony and treason pursuant to the law.

MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

APPLICATION FOR ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE FOR NOT ACCEPTING SUBMITTED COMPLIANCE OF CITIZENS ACTING PURSUANT TO U.S.C. TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1 §4 MISPRISION OF FELONY & CHAPTER 115, §2382. MISPRISION OF TREASON.

Citizens depend on the judges of the United States Courts for competent and prompt action intervening in treason by felony under duly ratified and promulgated statutes, laws limiting conduct.

Citizens Brown and Elton on February 18, 2010 have presented independently verified evidence with facts establishing felony obstruction of justice in 3,000 homicides on September 11, 2001, wherein it is cognizably shown that fraudulent information regarding the fundamental design of the core of the Twin Towers was produced by a federal agency. Another named party, via misprision violating laws, deprived public agencies of vital information for the due process determination of &#8220;cause of death&#8221;. Another public system of media removed, then re edited a video documentary against the public interest to conceal the true design of the towers. By these acts the fraud of the federal agency was rendered credible ultimately obstructing proper analysis of structural collapse enabling presumption of collapse. That presumption was fraudulently used to justify compromise of the United States Constitution or its laws in misprision of felony, and illegal uses of the United States Military in treason.

STATUTORY AUTHORIZATION AND CAUSE

Consistent with the Ninth Amendment to the United States Constitution, &#8220;The enumeration in the Constitution, of certain rights, shall not be construed to deny or disparage others retained by the people.&#8221; A citizens duty and right to defend the Constitution against treason by their use of laws having no words to &#8220;deny or disparage&#8221; using the laws as they are obviously intended, U.S.C. TITLE 18, PART I, CHAPTER 1 §4 & CHAPTER 115 §2382, in those sections or codes, compels these citizens with allegiance to the Constitution of United States of America to claim those rights and the court to accept the filed disclosure in the spirit of the law and the Constitution it was created under or show cause for not doing so with appropriate points and authorities.

PRAYER

The Citizens seeking a response to the application for an ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE for clarification of law in their efforts to comply in good faith with allegiance to the United States in the protection of its Constitution and laws made under it, pray for a decision from the judge of the court showing allegiance to the same.

Respectfully submitted,

DATE:_____________________ ____________________________
Christopher A. Brown

DATE:_____________________ ____________________________
Patricia C. Elton_

I used this form of pleading to ask for a decision to define WHY laws would not be followed if they were not going to follow them.
The judges rejected their duty in 2 ways.  ONE, not acknowleging that they had recieved the disclosure.  TWO, not responding to the application for ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE, a form we were forced to use that has the judicial duty of response.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> _<delusional bullshit deleted>_


keep proving everyone right for calling you a delusional fucktard


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Gee, that is exactly what the infiltrators of the US govenrment that are the perpetrators of mass murder would want you to say.
> 
> What a coincidence, .  .  . agent.



and you know this because......... ???????


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Correct.  Your behaviors are unreasonable.  Your agenda is obvious.  You are all here to dismiss evidence that is required for due process in 3,000 murders.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, that is exactly what the infiltrators of the US govenrment that are the perpetrators of mass murder would want you to say.
> 
> What a coincidence, .  .  . agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you know this because......... ???????
Click to expand...

that little voice in his head told him so


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only graphic depiction of the Towers core of any kind from official sources, on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> why do you continue to lie like that?
> oh thats right. because thats all you know how to do is lie.
> sorry. i forgot for a second that you are FUCKING LYING PIECE OF SHIT.
Click to expand...


Your crappy floor diagram is not what I'm talking about.  The perps would want you to pretend to be a moron.  I'm talking about a graphic depcition that shows the horizontal and diagonal connections.  Something that details what this depicts in greater detail.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only graphic depiction of the Towers core of any kind from official sources, on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> why do you continue to lie like that?
> oh thats right. because thats all you know how to do is lie.
> sorry. i forgot for a second that you are FUCKING LYING PIECE OF SHIT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your crappy floor diagram is not what I'm talking about.  The perps would want you to pretend to be a moron.  I'm talking about a graphic depcition that shows the horizontal and diagonal connections.  Something that details what this depicts in greater detail.
Click to expand...

they didnt need more
dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your crappy floor diagram is not what I'm talking about.


its not "mine" dipshit. its from the NIST. its what you lied about when claiming it didnt exist.
once again you have proven what a fucking lying dipshit you are.


----------



## Christophera

NIST is disqualified from supporting the FEMA deception because they don't refer to plans.






We need INDEPENDENT verifications like this.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> _<delusional BULLSHIT deleted>_


grow a brain, dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> NIST is disqualified from supporting the FEMA deception


----------



## Christophera

And you are disqualified because you fail to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of the plans NIST should have been using.

Only the concrete core can be proven with evidence.  A portion of the top of the WTC 2 concrete core falling onto WTC 3.  The brownish object inside the perimeter walls.







Sorry agent, not floors, not trusses, just like this is not a floor.






Very funny efforts by desparate agents trying to say where that floor fell from.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> And you are disqualified because you fail to recognize violations of law


we recognize violations of law, dipshit

pay your fucking CHILD SUPPORT


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> delusional bullshit removed


all this crap has been debunked already. 

null post.


----------



## Christophera

When agents refuse to recognize that the plans from silverstein DO NOT represent what was on the ground,






AND fail to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of the plans for the Twin Towers, labeling them agents is justified

The plans are shown to not represent the structure at near ground level.  Above, in this location, just east of the middle of the north wall of the WTC 1 core, we do not see the elevators, the air shaft and air shaft the plans show in this location.  We see a massive concrete wall with a 3x7 hallway running the length of it.






To the right of it where the supposed core columns should be seen in the core area there is nothing.

The FEMA deception leads the truth movement.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> same old delusional crap removed


all this crap has been debunked already.

null post.


----------



## Christophera

You cannot debunk the fact you are an agent because with each post NOT having evidence substantiating what you claim you prove you are an agent.

Posting with NO EVIDENCE can debunk nothing.

Agents here try to assert this is a floor falling.






When asked, "Where does it fall from?", they have no reasonable answer.  Meaning the animated .gif of frames shows the east concrete core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core.

This image from another perspective at the same moment verifies the frames of video.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> delusional rant and previously debunked crap removed



no concrete core in your pictures.

null post.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You cannot debunk the fact you are an agent because with each post NOT having evidence substantiating what you claim you prove you are an agent.


you dont post evidence, dipshit
you post delusion fucktard shit


----------



## Christophera

Hmmm a new variety of agent spam.

Here's a list of links to the old spam tactic.

SPAM12
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html

SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html


FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html


SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1897888-post3456.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2101197-post703.html

SPAMLIES
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092286-post4462.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092925-post4471.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092951-post4474.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092948-post4473.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092980-post4477.html

ARTICLE BY ARTICLE

NYTimes.com

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2313202-post1982.html


Never once, in 8 years, has an agent posted an image of the core depicted in this diagram on 9-11.






Not even a mislead truthseeker has posted an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Hmmm a new variety of agent spam.


you wanna talk about SPAM???

dipshit, everything you post is SPAM
you link to your for profit website all the fucking time, you moronic hypocritical dipshit


----------



## Rat in the Hat

christophera said:


> boogita, boogita, boog, boog, boog.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Hmmm a new variety of agent spam.


----------



## Christophera

Agents without evidence can only use their false social group in their psyops.  No substance such as what has been filed in the US District court testing the judiciary to learn how prepared they are to exercise the rule of law and their duty.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

The infiltration has them thinking that serving the social fears rather than the Constitution is somehow acceptable.  It is not.  They cannot reject their duty and reassign it to citizens seeking to invoke theirs with disclosure of treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents
> 
> <delusional bullshit removed>


you are the only "agent" here, dipshit
an Agent of Al Qaeda


your masters must not be happy with you cause you are failing to get your hoax to catch on nor are you able to make any money for them to carry out attacks against this country


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Agents without evidence can only use their false social group in their psyops.


----------



## Christophera

The critical element of the FEMA deception is the misrepresentation of the elevator guide rail support steel, during construction, as core columns.  Butt plates are far too weak to use in the joining of core column sections.






Explaining why the core area is empty in all 9-11 images.






That is the west end wall of WTC 1's concrete core on the left,  The north wall has fallen revealing an empty core.  All of the elevator guide rail support steel fell immediately.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <debunked delusional bullshit removed>.


he just keeps posting the same delusional bullshit over and over
Agent of Al Qaeda, Chri$topher A Brown shows he is totally fucking delusionally INSANE


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The critical element of the FEMA deception is the misrepresentation of the elevator guide rail support steel, during construction, as core columns.



already debunked. 

null post.


----------



## Christophera

Your psyops team is consistent, using that myth as good sock puppets should.  I've already covered your subterfuge here.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2333185-post6220.html


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your psyops team is consistent, using that myth as good sock puppets should.  I've already covered your subterfuge here.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your psyops team is consistent, using that myth as good sock puppets should.  I've already covered your subterfuge here.


you prove over and over what an insane fucking moronic idiot you are


----------



## Christophera

An agent would naturally say that in service to infiltrators.  The fact is, you have no evidence so there is nothing else you can do to support the secret methods of mass murder.

Due process has not been served and the cause of death cannot be correct.  People have a sense of this so the morning continues.  You are an agent, so cannot imagine, being a child, knowing that a parent was murdered in a scam then their death was used to take your rights and freedoms, your future.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> slop



Want to know my secret method of whacking you in the back of your head????


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> An agent would naturally say that in service to infiltrators.  The fact is, you have no evidence so there is nothing else you can do to support the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> Due process has not been served and the cause of death cannot be correct.  People have a sense of this so the morning continues.  You are an agent, so cannot imagine, being a child, knowing that a parent was murdered in a scam then their death was used to take your rights and freedoms, your future.


----------



## Liability

"Due process" is a concept associated with the criminal justice system.

Since the people killed by the enemy on 9/11/2001 were not victims of mere criminality, but were instead the victims of barbaric atrocities of illegal combatants, "due process" is a completely irrelevant concept in this entire discussion.

The NULL POSTER remains a nullity as do his idiotic meaningless null posts.


----------



## Christophera

Assuming collapse. and I've proven the analysis of collapse cannot be correct.

A building cannot be analyzed for collapse without building plans, NIST did not have the plans.  That is why the disclaimer.






The ex mayor ilegally took the plans depriving the public of plans for public buildings and obstructing justice so the assumption of collapse could be made.

Due process is an aspect of *equal protection of law*, not the criminal justice system.  The justice system must provide equal protection of law.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

christophera said:


> assuming collapse. And i've proven the analysis of collapse cannot be correct.
> 
> A building cannot be analyzed for collapse without building plans, nist did not have the plans.  That is why the disclaimer.
> 
> The ex mayor ilegally took the plans depriving the public of plans for public buildings and obstructing justice so the assumption of collapse could be made.
> 
> Due process is an aspect of *equal protection of law*, not the criminal justice system.  The justice system must provide equal protection of law.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <deleted delusional bullshit>


delusional bullshit is not PROOF


----------



## Christophera

Why does the BBC,

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/1540044.stm

 still think there was a concrete core?






but the wrong one?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Why does the BBC,
> 
> 
> still think there was a concrete core?
> 
> 
> 
> but the wrong one?


it doesnt, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

This is how agents loose their credibility, except you already lost yours.

Obviously the concrete core the BBC thinks existed is too small and has a solid core whereas the world knows it was hollow with elevators and stairways in it.






The buildings engineer of record identifies a concrete core and so does  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992.

And no, this independetly verified information has not been debunked or anything even close to it.

Such cannot be done with juvenile text assertions.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> And no, this independetly verified information has not been debunked or anything even close to it.



Independently verified by whom?


----------



## Christophera

The engineer of record 2 days after 9-11.

A structural engineer certified in 12 states.  August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.

Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.

And a recent video that surfaced of 9-11 showing the two hallways of WTC 2 at 6 seconds.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related]YouTube - WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level[/ame]

Completely consistent with other video and stills.


----------



## Liability

NULL POSTER said:


> * * * *



NULL POSTER'S previously and fully refuted bullshit ^ snipped just to underscore that his endless willingness to be deceptive and dishonest by repeating such garbage is of zero utility.

NULL POST by NULL POSTER is a nullity.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Assuming collapse. and I've proven the analysis of collapse cannot be correct.
> 
> A building cannot be analyzed for collapse without building plans, NIST did not have the plans.  That is why the disclaimer.
> 
> The ex mayor ilegally took the plans depriving the public of plans for public buildings and obstructing justice so the assumption of collapse could be made.
> 
> Due process is an aspect of *equal protection of law*, not the criminal justice system.  The justice system must provide equal protection of law.



all delusional bullshit and already debunked.

null post


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The sugar plum fairies, after an all night drinking binge.
> 
> A slightly intoxicated Jedi knight.
> 
> And a recent porno video that surfaced of Fred Flintstone doing the nasty with The Great Gazoo.
> 
> Completely consistent with other video and stills.



A little consolidation is a wonderful thing, isn't it Chri*$$*y


----------



## Christophera

_

the United States court, disclosure and knowledge of felony and treason pursuant to the law.

MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

APPLICATION FOR ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE FOR NOT ACCEPTING SUBMITTED COMPLIANCE OF CITIZENS ACTING PURSUANT TO U.S.C. TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1 §4 MISPRISION OF FELONY & CHAPTER 115, §2382. MISPRISION OF TREASON.

Citizens depend on the judges of the United States Courts for competent and prompt action intervening in treason by felony under duly ratified and promulgated statutes, laws limiting conduct.

Citizens Brown and Elton on February 18, 2010 have presented independently verified evidence with facts establishing felony obstruction of justice in 3,000 homicides on September 11, 2001, wherein it is cognizably shown that fraudulent information regarding the fundamental design of the core of the Twin Towers was produced by a federal agency. Another named party, via misprision violating laws, deprived public agencies of vital information for the due process determination of &#8220;cause of death&#8221;. Another public system of media removed, then re edited a video documentary against the public interest to conceal the true design of the towers. By these acts the fraud of the federal agency was rendered credible ultimately obstructing proper analysis of structural collapse enabling presumption of collapse. That presumption was fraudulently used to justify compromise of the United States Constitution or its laws in misprision of felony, and illegal uses of the United States Military in treason.

STATUTORY AUTHORIZATION AND CAUSE

Consistent with the Ninth Amendment to the United States Constitution, &#8220;The enumeration in the Constitution, of certain rights, shall not be construed to deny or disparage others retained by the people.&#8221; A citizens duty and right to defend the Constitution against treason by their use of laws having no words to &#8220;deny or disparage&#8221; using the laws as they are obviously intended, U.S.C. TITLE 18, PART I, CHAPTER 1 §4 & CHAPTER 115 §2382, in those sections or codes, compels these citizens with allegiance to the Constitution of United States of America to claim those rights and the court to accept the filed disclosure in the spirit of the law and the Constitution it was created under or show cause for not doing so with appropriate points and authorities.

PRAYER

The Citizens seeking a response to the application for an ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE for clarification of law in their efforts to comply in good faith with allegiance to the United States in the protection of its Constitution and laws made under it, pray for a decision from the judge of the court showing allegiance to the same.

Respectfully submitted,

DATE:_____________________ ____________________________
Christopher A. Brown

DATE:_____________________ ____________________________
Patricia C. Elton

_

The judges rejected their duty and assigned it to us.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The judges rejected their duty and assigned it to us.



Who is "us"? You and your bag of potato chips???


----------



## Christophera

rat, Americans have the duty to prosecute you for felony and treason, and your masters.  That is what the message from the court is.

Meaning you need to come up with an image from 9-11 showing this structure in the core of the Twin Towers.






When you don't, true Americans are going to realize unity in support and defense of the Constitution is *REQUIRED*.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed===


so let me get this straight.....

you think all americans should file complaints of treason but its ok not to pay child support. 

did i get that right?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> rat, Americans have the duty to prosecute you for felony and treason, and your masters.  That is what the message from the court is.
> 
> Meaning you need to come up with an image from 9-11 showing this structure in the core of the Twin Towers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you don't, true Americans are going to realize unity in support and defense of the Constitution is *REQUIRED*.
> 
> 
> 
> so let me get this straight.....
> 
> you think all americans should file complaints of treason but its ok not to pay child support.
> 
> did i get that right?
Click to expand...


Pretending to be confused only makes your treasonous behavior more obvious.

The cause of death is invalid and you are working to conceal felony and treason.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ****bullshit & nonsense removed****
> so let me get this straight.....
> 
> you think all americans should file complaints of treason but its ok not to pay child support.
> 
> did i get that right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **** more bullshit removed *****
> 
> The cause of death is invalid and you are working to conceal felony and treason.
Click to expand...


The cause of death is listed as homicide in all 3000 of the victims. How is this "invalid"??

What are we concealing maintaining that they were all murdered???


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <bullshit removed>


you lying disgusting deadbeat piece of shit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> [
> Pretending to be confused only makes your treasonous behavior more obvious.
> 
> The cause of death is invalid and you are working to conceal felony and treason.


i'm not pretending to be confused. thats simply another one of your delusions.

i just want to get a straight answer from you. 

*do you think all americans have a duty to file complaints of treason but its ok not to pay child support? *

are you man enough to answer that question you delusional shitbag?

by the way, its already been proven to you several times that the cause of death is homicide. it makes no difference what the building was made out of or who was behind the attacks. the cause if death is valid. that's just one more of your stupid fucking delusions.


----------



## Christophera

Do you think it is ok for FEMA to misrepresent the Towers core structure and for guliani to take the WTC documents invalidating the analysis of collapse, the supposed cause of death in 3,000 murders?  And, do you think un Constitutional family law courts or their impacts are more important?

The clerk refused to stamp this MOTION TO STRIKE, "filed". a deprivation of due process and equal protection of law by a court system.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <lies, delusions, and outright bullshit removed>


why dont you pay your back child support instead of spending your money on the loser of a website and support your children
you lying disgusting piece of SHIT


----------



## Christophera

We can't expect agents of the infiltrating perpetrators to recognize Consitutional rights if they refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive 3,000 murder victims, and their familes, of due process.






And such agents of treason are not going to recognize the difference between steel and concrete.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Pretending to be confused only makes your treasonous behavior more obvious.
> 
> The cause of death is invalid and you are working to conceal felony and treason.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not pretending to be confused. thats simply another one of your delusions.
Click to expand...


Ha, that's another lie to add to this list.

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1966323-post158.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1992513-post3708.html

F+
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068719-post4238.html

F+photo lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2093387-post4486.html

F+photo lie 2
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2094648-post4499.html

F+photoshop lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2097563-post650.html

F+plans lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290147-post1829.html

F+plan lie confirm
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290723-post1832.html

The psyops uses false social structures to reinforce deception.  You and your fellow agent pretend all kind of tings every day.



Fizz said:


> i just want to get a straight answer from you.
> 
> *do you think all americans have a duty to file complaints of treason but its ok not to pay child support? *
> 
> are you man enough to answer that question you delusional shitbag?
> 
> by the way, its already been proven to you several times that the cause of death is homicide. it makes no difference what the building was made out of or who was behind the attacks. the cause if death is valid. that's just one more of your stupid fucking delusions.



I notice you did not capitalize Americans and I know you have contempt for them and their Consitution.

In fact, 3,000 can be murdered and you'll protect the murderers.

There are people that will want you prosecuted for that.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional bullshit removed>


you are a fucking delusional asshole
pay your child support


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The psyops uses false social structures to reinforce deception.  You and your fellow agent pretend all kind of tings every day.


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> <delusional bullshit removed>
> 
> 
> 
> you are a fucking delusional asshole
> pay your child support
Click to expand...


i was right. he wasnt man enough to even answer the question.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> We can't expect agents of the infiltrating perpetrators to recognize Consitutional rights if they refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive 3,000 murder victims, and their familes, of due process.
> 
> And such agents of treason are not going to recognize the difference between steel and concrete.



And we can't expect the goofball of the repetitive posted bullshit to recognize reality if he refuses to recognize that violations of rational thought deprive him of a social life, and the company of friends.

And such an imbecile of stupidity repeatedly posts photos of steel, and calls it concrete, or rebar.

By the way Chri$$y, please tell me what my "Consitutional" rights are. Or fix your translator.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Meaning you need to come up with an image from 9-11 showing this structure in the core of the Twin Towers.



Showing what structure, you deadbeat bag of hay?

A blurred, grainy silhouette in a cloud of dust? Photographed from miles away? Showing something that can easily be discredited due to a lack of definition?

Hardly something I would want to spend any of my money setting up a website about. I would spent my money on something more beneficial, like supporting my children.

Tell you what, Brown. I'll send you $6.38 if you post high resolution, close in, tight focus  photos of the core during the collapses. I could easily parlay that into thousands of dollars proving the towers did not fall at free fall speeds.


----------



## stannrodd

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning you need to come up with an image from 9-11 showing this structure in the core of the Twin Towers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing what structure, you deadbeat bag of hay?
> 
> A blurred, grainy silhouette in a cloud of dust? Photographed from miles away? Showing something that can easily be discredited due to a lack of definition?
> 
> Hardly something I would want to spend any of my money setting up a website about. I would spent my money on something more beneficial, like supporting my children.
> 
> Tell you what, Brown. I'll send you $6.38 if you post high resolution, close in, tight focus  photos of the core during the collapses. I could easily parlay that into thousands of dollars proving the towers did not fall at free fall speeds.
Click to expand...


If you go to amanzafar.com and see the sequence of stills, you can clearly ascertain that the Chris's .. cherry picked photo of the Colgate Clock with a tragedy in the background is a momentary situation which changes very rapidly. 

Follow the boats movement on the water ..

Chris you really need help with this obsession .. I am obsessed by your obsession .. to help you out of your misery

Stann


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Do you think it is ok for FEMA to misrepresent the Towers core structure



Do you think it is OK to blame FEMA for something they had NOTHING to do with? FEMA has nothing to do with building construction. FEMA has nothing to do with site inspection. FEMA has nothing to do with materials selection & safety. FEMA has nothing to do with worker safety, or use of PPE. FEMA has nothing to do with on-site use & storage of combustible materials. FEMA has nothing to do with proper tool usage & safety. FEMA has nothing to do with worker qualifications, certification or documentation. FEMA has nothing to do with approval, storage, or chain of custody of building plans. FEMA has nothing to do with worker injuries, or proper settlement of same. FEMA has nothing to do with worker/management disputes. FEMA has nothing to do with the immediate events of a building disaster.

FEMA comes in after the first responders attend to a situation. They help with picking up the pieces after the cops and firemen clear the scene.

I've been in construction my entire adult life. I've NEVER even met anyone who was associated with FEMA.

OSHA on the other hand, take my inspectors, PLEASE.


----------



## Christophera

After violations of law of law removed the plans from NIST's access, FEMA lied about the design and construction of the Towers to NIST.

Stop supporting secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusions of a paranoid schizophrenic removed==


all this crap has already been debunked.

null post.


----------



## Christophera

Agents of the infiltrating perpetrators would want you to say that because it's the only thing that can help their deception at this point.

The concrete core is well proven.

Do you really think drywall is strong enough to withstand the impacts of hundreds of thousands of tons of heavy steel structure?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional bullshit removed>


pay your child support, dipshit


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> After violations of law of law removed the plans from NIST's access, FEMA lied about the design and construction of the Towers to NIST.
> 
> Stop supporting secret methods of mass murder.



Go play in traffic, jag-off. As I've already explained, FEMA HAS ABSOLUTELY NOTHING TO DO WITH BUILDING PLANS, OR CUSTODY OF SAME. FEMA would not know or care how the twins were constructed, and would not testify about them to NIST.

FEMA came in to organize the clean-up. Nothing more, nothing less.

And the only secret of mass murder was how it was done without any of the victims missing child support payments.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The concrete core is well proven.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The concrete core is well proven.



By who, fuckface, YOU?      

You couldn't prove that the Pacific ocean is wet, because the sheriff can't find records from 1865 saying that it is.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

By the way, Chri*$$*y, I know it's been a while, and it's probably feeling a little unappreciated by now, so I thought I would just re-enforce....

*ALL HAIL THE SPEED OF THE SERVER!!!!!*


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete core is well proven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By who, fuckface, YOU?
> 
> You couldn't prove that the Pacific ocean is wet, because the sheriff can't find records from 1865 saying that it is.
Click to expand...


Agents unreasonably trying to dismiss facts and evidence with nothing but text in false social groups psyoping the forums, proves it by the immense amount of attention they've given opposition to the concrete core.

Never has any agent even gotten close to supporting the steel core column lie with facts and evidence.

The sheriff had the records a year earlier,






but the county counsel told them to "advise me" they did not have them.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete core is well proven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By who, fuckface, YOU?
> 
> You couldn't prove that the Pacific ocean is wet, because the sheriff can't find records from 1865 saying that it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agents unreasonably trying to dismiss facts and evidence with nothing but text in false social groups psyoping the forums, proves it by the immense amount of attention they've given opposition to the concrete core.
> 
> Never has any agent even gotten close to supporting the steel core column lie with facts and evidence.
> 
> The sheriff had the records a year earlier,
> 
> 
> 
> but the county counsel told them to "advise me" they did not have them.
Click to expand...

they were immaterial to your case, dipshit
if you had paid your child support there would have been no case at all

stop being such a fucking moronic idiot and pay your child support


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusions of a paranoid schizophrenic removed==


nobody gives a fuck about your paper from 1876 and how you claim it's the reason you didnt pay child support.

all your crap has been debunked already. the delusional "agent" rant is getting old.... 

you're full of excuses. where's your proof of "elevator guide rails"??


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> By who, fuckface, YOU?
> 
> You couldn't prove that the Pacific ocean is wet, because the sheriff can't find records from 1865 saying that it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agents unreasonably trying to dismiss facts and evidence with nothing but text in false social groups psyoping the forums, proves it by the immense amount of attention they've given opposition to the concrete core.
> 
> Never has any agent even gotten close to supporting the steel core column lie with facts and evidence.
> 
> The sheriff had the records a year earlier,
> 
> 
> 
> but the county counsel told them to "advise me" they did not have them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they were immaterial to your case, dipshit
> if you had paid your child support there would have been no case at all
> 
> stop being such a fucking moronic idiot and pay your child support
Click to expand...


The failure to appear on subpoena was 7 years befoe the family law court began depriving me of rights by not filing pleadings that were properly prepared such as this "MOTION TO STRIKE" an erroneous declaration filed by the commissioner that lied on the bench AND in writing.






Agents would love to change the subject and protect the perpetrators of mass murder.

The Twins had a concrete core just like the engineer of record identified to Newsweek 2 days after 9-11.

Your failure to show the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 proves you are here to conceal murder and treason.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Idiots posting repetitive debunked bullshit while filing legal documents without payment and depriving their children of support are aiding and abetting the secret methods of the  *USDA* deception concerning the destruction of the towers, and their secret cores made out of 20 inch re-bar reinforced polystyrene.

Hey, making up these goofy conspiracy theories is EASY!


----------



## Christophera

The American Institute of Architects noticed that no one could get the plans for the Towers in 2001.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

_REQUEST FOR JUDICIAL NOTICE

&#8220;10/05/01 The American Institute of Architects reports that a number of firms have been receiving requests for building plans that have raised some concern. . . .&#8221; WTCTragedy
and EXHIBITS &#8220;A through E&#8221; with PANELS 1 through 6 as indicated in the following.

The deception appears to be misprision of treason. Many Americans may be endangered in their daily lives if justice is not provided and treason exposed.

I stand as a witness to the construction because of viewing an extensively detailed 2 hour &#8220;PUBLIC BROADCAST SYSTEM&#8221; (PBS) documentary in 1990 about the Twin tower construction. With 35 years experience as a welder who has worked in civil engineering for 25 years, I understood, very well, all that was communicated by that regarding documentary described in the attached Affidavit.
The documentary is now gone, even from the digital records of PBS which broadcast it. This factor enables the deception concealing treason disclosed herein. However a retired physicist/Ph.D. and a former Marine major searched for it and found paper records at PBS through contacts employed there which corroborates this testimony. A VHS original copy was found but DVD copy of it appears to have been intercepted. An excerpt from a 2007 web radio show that Dr. Larsen produced and I co hosted where he updated the search. It can be downloaded from, rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3 - concrete, core,, PBS, video,.

_

Butt plates are too weak to use in joining "core columns".


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Butt plates are too weak to use in joining "core columns".



Those are not buttplates. Those are lugs as has been explained to you many times. 





My question to you is, how can you use a distant photo of the columns and discern what is on the top of those columns? I have shown you numerous closeups of the columns and they clearly show lugs. Where are your closeups or even one clear photo of the buttplates you claim existed?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> _ WTCTragedy_<delusional bullshit removed>


hey, finally a link thats NOT on his dipshit site

you should check out the PDF files on that link, dipshit
they dont have anything about a fucking concrete core, do you wonder WHY???

because it DIDNT have one, dipshit


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plates are too weak to use in joining "core columns".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are not buttplates. Those are lugs as has been explained to you many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question to you is, how can you use a distant photo of the columns and discern what is on the top of those columns? I have shown you numerous closeups of the columns and they clearly show lugs. Where are your closeups or even one clear photo of the buttplates you claim existed?
Click to expand...

check out that link that i quoted


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plates are too weak to use in joining "core columns".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are not buttplates. Those are lugs as has been explained to you many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question to you is, how can you use a distant photo of the columns and discern what is on the top of those columns? I have shown you numerous closeups of the columns and they clearly show lugs. Where are your closeups or even one clear photo of the buttplates you claim existed?
Click to expand...


Now I'm certain your psyops is mostly sock puppets.  Your language is too close to the other agents here.

Once you tried to tell me these are lugs.






There are lugs AND butt plates in photos.  Butt plates cannot be used to join core column sections.

You need to show the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11, like the FEMA diagram.

Until then we see a core that looks like concrete,






 and we have independently verified evidence that it is a concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> delusional bullshit removed


all your crap has been debunked already. come up with something new.

null post.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plates are too weak to use in joining "core columns".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are not buttplates. Those are lugs as has been explained to you many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question to you is, how can you use a distant photo of the columns and discern what is on the top of those columns? I have shown you numerous closeups of the columns and they clearly show lugs. Where are your closeups or even one clear photo of the buttplates you claim existed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm certain your psyops is mostly sock puppets.  Your language is too close to the other agents here.
> 
> _<old, tired, and REPETITIVE, DELUSIONAL BULLSHIT removed>__._
Click to expand...

ever wonder if maybe, just MAYBE, if everyone else is telling you the same thing, that THEY might be right and you are WRONG?

and MASSIVELY so
pay your child support, dipshit and stop wasting your money on your fucking website when you should be paying for the care of your progeny


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> ever wonder if maybe, just MAYBE, if everyone else is telling you the same thing, that THEY might be right and you are WRONG?



of course not. that would require rational thought. he isnt capable of that.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> delusional bullshit removed
> 
> 
> 
> all your crap has been debunked already. come up with something new.
> 
> null post.
Click to expand...


Here's a null post for you agent, since you don't seem to know what they are.

You are a gay whale with aids


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are not buttplates. Those are lugs as has been explained to you many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question to you is, how can you use a distant photo of the columns and discern what is on the top of those columns? I have shown you numerous closeups of the columns and they clearly show lugs. Where are your closeups or even one clear photo of the buttplates you claim existed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm certain your psyops is mostly sock puppets.  Your language is too close to the other agents here.
> 
> _<old, tired, and REPETITIVE, DELUSIONAL BULLSHIT removed>__._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever wonder if maybe, just MAYBE, if everyone else is telling you the same thing, that THEY might be right and you are WRONG?
> 
> and MASSIVELY so
> pay your child support, dipshit and stop wasting your money on your fucking website when you should be paying for the care of your progeny
Click to expand...


Since you cannot post an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area your post is lies, subterfuge.

You are simply a pitiful agent of the infiltrators of the US government that supports the perpetrators of mass murder in their secret methods.

You respect no law and work to destroy the Consitution while trying to change the subject.

Why haven't you posted an image from 9-11 of this structure that FEMA presents in their diagram?


----------



## Liability

NULL POSTER said:


> * * * *



NULL POSTER's repetitive null post is nullified.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> delusional bullshit removed
> 
> 
> 
> all your crap has been debunked already. come up with something new.
> 
> null post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a null post for you agent, since you don't seem to know what they are.
> 
> You are a gay whale with aids
Click to expand...


whales cant get AIDS you fucking moron!! 

just more proof of what a delusional jackass you are and you dont understand what you post.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm certain your psyops is mostly sock puppets.  Your language is too close to the other agents here.
> 
> _<old, tired, and REPETITIVE, DELUSIONAL BULLSHIT removed>__._
> 
> 
> 
> ever wonder if maybe, just MAYBE, if everyone else is telling you the same thing, that THEY might be right and you are WRONG?
> 
> and MASSIVELY so
> pay your child support, dipshit and stop wasting your money on your fucking website when you should be paying for the care of your progeny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you cannot post an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area your post is lies, subterfuge.
> 
> You are simply a pitiful agent of the infiltrators of the US government that supports the perpetrators of mass murder in their secret methods.
> 
> You respect no law and work to destroy the Consitution while trying to change the subject.
> 
> Why haven't you posted an image from 9-11 of this structure that FEMA presents in their diagram?
Click to expand...

they have been posted ad nauseam
you are just too fucking delusional to admit it


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> You are a gay whale with aids



Shows how much you know. The parts don't even line up enough to make this remotely possible.

*You however, are a big eared delusional freak. And your photo proves it.*


----------



## Christophera

I didn't say you should make null posts about null posts.

The infiltrating perps would want you to pretend otherwise in your false social group of your psyops. 

Here is independently verified evidence showing a concrete core on 9-11.






on September 13, 2001 the buildings engineer provided information to Newsweek identifying a concrete core.

Independently verified evidence from all sources.  Not endless inconsistent text from one, FEMA.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I didn't say you should make null posts about null posts.


every post YOU make is a NULL post, dipshit
you post photos showing steel core columns and deny its steel
you show a back lit dust cloud and claim it shows concrete
you are nothing but a fucking delusional dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



still no pics of a concrete core.

null post.


----------



## Liability

NULL POSTER said:


> * * * *
> 
> Here is independently verified evidence showing a concrete core on 9-11.  [Followed by an 'image' that "shows" NO SUCH thing.]
> 
> * * * *



The delusional and always dishonest filthy NULL POSTER nullified his own post again.  



NULL POSTER's null posts are nullities.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Chri$$y,

I'm going to break this to you as gently as I can.

Nobody on this planet believes your concrete theory. Not even another 9/11 truther.


----------



## Fizz

Rat in the Hat said:


> Chri$$y,
> 
> I'm going to break this to you as gently as I can.
> 
> Nobody on this planet believes your concrete theory. Not even another 9/11 truther.



his theory has to be pretty fucking retarded for more people to believe that small nuclear weapons brought down the towers than believe his concrete core hoax.


----------



## Christophera

agent fz, that is exactly what the perpetrators would want people to think.

There are many, many people that realize what the independently verified evidence means.

Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2MStxGeRdE]YouTube - North Tower - Concrete Core[/ame]


----------



## RetiredGySgt

So where is this case now?


----------



## DiveCon

RetiredGySgt said:


> So where is this case now?


the judge rejected it


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> There are many, many people that realize what the independently verified evidence means.


you arent one of them.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many, many people that realize what the independently verified evidence means.
> 
> 
> 
> you arent one of them.
Click to expand...

he clearly has no clue what "verified" means


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many, many people that realize what the independently verified evidence means.
> 
> 
> 
> you arent one of them.
Click to expand...


And never will be.


----------



## Christophera

RetiredGySgt said:


> So where is this case now?



Not sure a clear answer can be made for that.

The most comprehensive answer is that the judges have rejected their official duty and made that duty ours to prosecute in civil court.

That is based on 2 factors.

1. TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382  does not indicate the court has a duty to respond, reply or decide upon disclosure of felony or treason.

2. Both the federal Code of civil procedure and criminal procedure compel a response to an "ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE".

Citizens conducting disclosure were forced to file a formal pleading for the disclosure.  §2382 does not state that is required.

Basically the district court rules for the 9th circuit are inconsistent with US. Code because they do not allow judges to accept writings that are NOT filed. 

All of the clerks agreed that under §2382 the citizens should be filing with the criminal clerk.  The presiding judge ordered the disclosure of criminal felony and treason to be refiled as civil actions in citizens names without their authorization.

The rule of law under the Constitution appears to have been abandoned on nearly any level that might compel official compliance and examine illegal, official acts documented by citizens.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where is this case now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure a clear answer can be made for that.
> 
> The most comprehensive answer is that the judges have rejected their official duty and made that duty ours to prosecute in civil court.
> 
> That is based on 2 factors.
> 
> 1. TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382  does not indicate the court has a duty to respond, reply or decide upon disclosure of felony or treason.
> 
> 2. Both the federal Code of civil procedure and criminal procedure compel a response to an "ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE".
> 
> Citizens conducting disclosure were forced to file a formal pleading for the disclosure.  §2382 does not state that is required.
> 
> Basically the district court rules for the 9th circuit are inconsistent with US. Code because they do not allow judges to accept writings that are NOT filed.
> 
> All of the clerks agreed that under §2382 the citizens should be filing with the criminal clerk.  The presiding judge ordered the disclosure of criminal felony and treason to be refiled as civil actions in citizens names without their authorization.
> 
> The rule of law under the Constitution appears to have been abandoned on nearly any level that might compel official compliance and examine illegal, official acts documented by citizens.
Click to expand...


Nobody believes you Chri$$y.


----------



## Christophera

That is what the perpetrators of mass murder would want everyone to think.  You assist them.

No one can provide any independently verified evidence for steel core columns.

The concrete core has a great deal of independent verifications.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Christophera

That is what the perpetrators of mass murder would want everyone to think.  You assist them.

No one can provide any independently verified evidence for steel core columns.

The concrete core has a great deal of independent verifications.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> That is what the perpetrators of mass murder would want everyone to think.  You assist them.
> 
> No one can provide any independently verified evidence for steel core columns.
> 
> The concrete core has a great deal of independent verifications.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._



Repetitive posting of debunked bullshit makes sure that nobody will believe you.


----------



## Christophera

In reality the public is not nearly as gullible and fearful as you agents may hope.

Certainly they are confused and distracted, which is your goal in servide to treason, however, your repeated failure to substantiate the steel core columns evidences the fact that you and the other agents opposing me have NO INTEREST IN THE TRUTH.

The public sees this but cannot comprehend HOW such behaviors are created by the infiltrators.  A best, or worst, the public is undecided.  If the public were to be confronted with the evidence for the concrete core and the other info introduced to mislead about steel core columns they would realize immediately that the steel core columns are NOT independently shown, with consistent evidence. to have existed.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

We don't have to substantiate the steel core columns. Robertson, FEMA & NIST did that for us. It is up to you to provide proof of your concrete core theory.

Since none of your photos ever show a concrete core, either you're full of shit, or it was made up of the one & only *Invisicrete*(a_ccept no substitutes_)

Again, no one believes you Chri$$y, not even this guy'


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> We don't have to substantiate the steel core columns. Robertson, FEMA & NIST did that for us. It is up to you to provide proof of your concrete core theory.
> 
> Since none of your photos ever show a concrete core, either you're full of shit, or it was made up of the one & only *Invisicrete*(a_ccept no substitutes_)
> 
> Again, no one believes you Chri$$y, not even this guy'
> View attachment 10436



I appreciate the personal promotion but your unsubstantiated efforts to conceal the methods of mass murder and assist in treason are quite effective at promoting the explanatory or independently evidenced truths I share.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I appreciate the personal promotion but your unsubstantiated efforts to conceal the methods of mass murder and assist in treason are quite effective at promoting the explanatory or independently evidenced truths I share.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where is this case now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure a clear answer can be made for that.
> 
> The most comprehensive answer is that the judges have rejected their official duty and made that duty *ours to prosecute in civil court*.
Click to expand...

dipshit, YOU don't prosecute in CIVIL court


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where is this case now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure a clear answer can be made for that.
> 
> The most comprehensive answer is that the judges have rejected their official duty and made that duty *ours to prosecute in civil court*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dipshit, YOU don't prosecute in CIVIL court
Click to expand...


let me guess here at what the judge really said...... since chrissy obviously has trouble interpreting how many fingers are on his hand when he holds it in front of his face.

the judge did his duty by looking at chrissy's claims. he found them to have no basis in reality. he told chrissy if he wants to pursue it then he needs to do it in civil court because there is no treason and chrissy is full of shit.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where is this case now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure a clear answer can be made for that.
> 
> The most comprehensive answer is that the judges have rejected their official duty and made that duty *ours to prosecute in civil court*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dipshit, YOU don't prosecute in CIVIL court
Click to expand...


Hmmm, the judge that said to me, "You need to find an attorney to prosecute your case" (Against the county), must have known what the county had done was criminal.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure a clear answer can be made for that.
> 
> The most comprehensive answer is that the judges have rejected their official duty and made that duty *ours to prosecute in civil court*.
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, YOU don't prosecute in CIVIL court
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, the judge that said to me, "You need to find an attorney to prosecute your case" (Against the county), must have known what the county had done was criminal.
Click to expand...


no. he must know what an incompetent dipshit you are,


----------



## Liability

Actually, the term "prosecute" has a special meaning in the law.  Normally, one thinks of prosecuting a criminal or a criminal case.  

But if a civil action is commenced, the plaintiff is the one with the responsibility to move the case forward.  You cannot just file the complaint and then ignore the action.  After a period of time, the civil defendant can (depending on the jurisdiction and rules) move to get the civil action dismissed.  The terminology is "failure to prosecute."  In that sense, it refers to the failure of the plaintiff to take the necessary legal actions to move the case forward within some allotted period of time.  

Generally, see:  dismissal legal definition of dismissal. dismissal synonyms by the Free Online Law Dictionary.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> Actually, the term "prosecute" has a special meaning in the law.  Normally, one thinks of prosecuting a criminal or a criminal case.
> 
> But if a civil action is commenced, the plaintiff is the one with the responsibility to move the case forward.  You cannot just file the complaint and then ignore the action.  After a period of time, the civil defendant can (depending on the jurisdiction and rules) move to get the civil action dismissed.  The terminology is "failure to prosecute."  In that sense, it refers to the failure of the plaintiff to take the necessary legal actions to move the case forward within some allotted period of time.
> 
> Generally, see:  dismissal legal definition of dismissal. dismissal synonyms by the Free Online Law Dictionary.


ah, so its not like prosecuting a criminal offense

thanks for the info


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure a clear answer can be made for that.
> 
> The most comprehensive answer is that the judges have rejected their official duty and made that duty *ours to prosecute in civil court*.
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, YOU don't prosecute in CIVIL court
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, the judge that said to me, "You need to find an attorney to prosecute your case" (Against the county), must have known what the county had done was criminal.
Click to expand...

he was telling you to get a LAWYER, dipshit
but then, no lawyer would take your case because it is WORTHLESS
like YOU


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, YOU don't prosecute in CIVIL court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, the judge that said to me, "You need to find an attorney to prosecute your case" (Against the county), must have known what the county had done was criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was telling you to get a LAWYER, dipshit
> but then, no lawyer would take your case because it is WORTHLESS
> like YOU
Click to expand...



Right.  And in this particular "case" (it's not really a "case" at all, but for want of a better term, at the moment, let's just pretend that it is a "case"), there is nothing left to do.

The citizen who thinks that someone has committed "treason" has gone ahead and reported it to one of the officials referenced in the particular provision of law which spells out the obligation to expose "treason." 

The fact that there never was any "treason" in the first place is beside the point.  The dishonest imbecile, CriscoFEARa, pretending to see some "treason," did what _would_ be his duty if there were any actual treason to report. 

The authorities may take a quick peek at whatever he has to say.  It's nothing worthy of serious contemplation as all the rest of us (not counting brain dead Troofers) can plainly see and as we have made clear.  

Thus the authorities will act accordingly.  That is, they will do nothing more with CriscoFEARa's imbecility. 

The "case" itself is not subject to any disposition.  It was a completed thing upon "filing" such as that filing was.  The balance of whatever it is that CriscoFEARa is blathering about is his misbegotten and erroneous belief that he has any claim to compel the judge to act or the FBI to act.  He doesn't, of course.  There's not a thing for them to do after assessing his drivel and deciding that he's just an absurd joke as is his "report" of misprision of treason.

The important point is that there is not now and never was any valid evidence of "treason" stemming from the attack on us by the Islamoshitheads on 9/11/2001.


----------



## Christophera

Why does the BBC think there was a concrete core?






Even tho it is the wrong concrete core, obvious because there is no room for elevators.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Why does the BBC think there was a concrete core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even tho it is the wrong concrete core, obvious because there is no room for elevators.


it was an early report, and it was WRONG
why they dont take their errors off the web, i have no idea


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Why does the BBC think there was a concrete core?
> 
> Even tho it is the wrong concrete core, obvious because there is no room for elevators.



And another quick change of subject when proved stupid.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Why does the BBC think there was a concrete core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even tho it is the wrong concrete core, obvious because there is no room for elevators.



even your own article that you got that from says it was a STEEL CORE you fucking moron!!! 

"But the towers' ultimate collapse was inevitable, as the *steel cores* inside them reached temperatures of 800C - raising questions as to why hundreds of rescue workers were sent into the doomed buildings to their deaths. " BBC News | AMERICAS | How the World Trade Center fell

you are one of the biggest jackasses ever.....


----------



## Christophera

Why haven't you posted an image of the supposed steel cores in the the core area on 9-11?


----------



## Liability

NULL POSTER said:


> Why haven't you posted an image of the supposed steel cores in the the core area on 9-11?



Because you, NULL POSTER, keep posting the images of the steel core, yourself;  but you lie and claim they show concrete which they clearly don't show.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Why haven't you posted an image of the supposed steel cores in the the core area on 9-11?



been posted many times already. 
nice try at changing the subject when you are proven wrong once again. 

null post.


----------



## Christophera

Since the only core that can be shown on 9-11 appears to be concrete,






your words must be wrong.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Since the only core that can be shown on 9-11 appears to be concrete,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your words must be wrong.



no concrete in your picture.

null post.


----------



## Liability

HERE it is.

The DEFINITIVE picture of a CONCRETE CORE at the WORLD TRADE TOWER!



---------->.​











If you look closely, you can even see evidence of rust.






Oh.   Wait.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Since the only core that can be shown on 9-11 appears to be concrete,
> 
> 
> 
> your words must be wrong.


you lie once again, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

That cannot be because images do not lie.  

CONCRETE
A portion of the top of the WTC 2 concrete core is about to land on WTC 3.






The west wall of WTC 1.  The narrow end.  The north concrete core wall has already fallen and we can see into the core.






The engineer of record AND  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 both identify a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That cannot be because images do not lie.
> 
> CONCRETE
> A portion of the top of the WTC 2 concrete core is about to land on WTC 3.
> 
> 
> 
> The west wall of WTC 1.  The narrow end.  The north concrete core wall has already fallen and we can see into the core.


yes, images don't lie, but YOU do
you don't know what the fuck you are talking about
the only concrete in the WTC was in the FLOORS
what you see falling in that image is a FLOOR
you can be certain of this because you can see a FLOOR TRUSS in the concrete
you dumb fucking moronic idiot


----------



## Fizz

here is a bunny with a concrete core on his head.


----------



## Liability

Fizz said:


> here is a bunny with a concrete core on his head.



That Bunny looks silly!

"*SHOULDA used Inviscrete!*"  Smart bunnies always do.

_Inviscrete.  Clearly superior._


----------



## Fizz

Liability said:


> That Bunny looks silly!
> 
> "*SHOULDA used Inviscrete!*"  Smart bunnies always do.
> 
> _Inviscrete.  Clearly superior._


thats what the perps would want you to say.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Why does the BBC think there was a concrete core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even tho it is the wrong concrete core, obvious because there is no room for elevators.



Let's count the mistakes in this picture shall we? After all these mistakes, you still try and use that picture as a credible source.

1. They show the impact on the wrong side of the north tower based on the core's orientation in the picture. The plane in the above picture is shown to have impacted the short axis core side which would put it on the east or west face. The plane struck the north face.

2. The fires were NOT hot enough to melt steel beams.

3. The north tower was 417m. The south tower was 415m.

4. The core is not correct.

yet you want to use THAT mistake ridden picture as part of your proof?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> That cannot be because images do not lie.
> 
> CONCRETE
> A portion of the top of the WTC 2 concrete core is about to land on WTC 3.



How come that piece of the core is attached to the outside perimeter column facade?


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That cannot be because images do not lie.
> 
> CONCRETE
> A portion of the top of the WTC 2 concrete core is about to land on WTC 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come that piece of the core is attached to the outside perimeter column facade?
Click to expand...

dont forget its OUTSIDE the facade
and if you look close on it you can see a piece of the steel floor truss


----------



## Gamolon

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That cannot be because images do not lie.
> 
> CONCRETE
> A portion of the top of the WTC 2 concrete core is about to land on WTC 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come that piece of the core is attached to the outside perimeter column facade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont forget its OUTSIDE the facade
> and if you look close on it you can see a piece of the steel floor truss
Click to expand...


Interesting video I found that proves Chris is yet again (big surprise here) full of shit. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lhv4C6HFsc4]YouTube - WTC2 "Collapse" on WTC3 - Veoh anonymous new 2008[/ame]

Watch at about :09 to about :14. I see the same piece of debris with DUST trailing of it. It is NOT a piece of concrete.

Proof again Chris is making shit up.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come that piece of the core is attached to the outside perimeter column facade?
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget its OUTSIDE the facade
> and if you look close on it you can see a piece of the steel floor truss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting video I found that proves Chris is yet again (big surprise here) full of shit.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lhv4C6HFsc4]YouTube - WTC2 "Collapse" on WTC3 - Veoh anonymous new 2008[/ame]
> 
> Watch at about :09 to about :14. I see the same piece of debris with DUST trailing of it. It is NOT a piece of concrete.
> 
> Proof again Chris is making shit up.
Click to expand...

yup, but then i knew he was full of shit with his first post


----------



## Gamolon

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget its OUTSIDE the facade
> and if you look close on it you can see a piece of the steel floor truss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting video I found that proves Chris is yet again (big surprise here) full of shit.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lhv4C6HFsc4]YouTube - WTC2 "Collapse" on WTC3 - Veoh anonymous new 2008[/ame]
> 
> Watch at about :09 to about :14. I see the same piece of debris with DUST trailing of it. It is NOT a piece of concrete.
> 
> Proof again Chris is making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, but then i knew he was full of shit with his first post
Click to expand...




We ALL did.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting video I found that proves Chris is yet again (big surprise here) full of shit.
> YouTube - WTC2 "Collapse" on WTC3 - Veoh anonymous new 2008
> 
> Watch at about :09 to about :14. I see the same piece of debris with DUST trailing of it. It is NOT a piece of concrete.
> 
> Proof again Chris is making shit up.
> 
> 
> 
> yup, but then i knew he was full of shit with his first post
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ALL did.
Click to expand...

if he had actually seen the PBS documentary he claims he did, then he would KNOW there was NO CONCRETE in the core
since that was one of the main selling points of the design
without the concrete they had more floor space per floor
the sheer weight of the concrete would have made the lower floors pretty much useless as it would have made the core so huge at the base(to support the weight of the concrete above) that they wouldn't have been able to rent those lower floors


----------



## Christophera

Without the concrete core the towers are laying horizontal after a 110 mph wind because of sway and torsion creating oscillation just like the Tacoma Narrows bridge in a 42 mph wind.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3932185696812733207&q=tacoma+narrows+bridge&total=103&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=7"


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Without the concrete core the towers are laying horizontal after a 110 mph wind because of sway and torsion creating oscillation just like the Tacoma Narrows bridge in a 42 mph wind.


wrong again, dipshit
btw, that bridge had concrete in it


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Without the concrete core the towers are laying horizontal after a 110 mph wind because of sway and torsion creating oscillation just like the Tacoma Narrows bridge in a 42 mph wind.
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3932185696812733207&q=tacoma+narrows+bridge&total=103&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=7"



let's see..... 

should we believe the structural engineers that actually designed the thing, the structeral engineers that actually studied it... the engineers that analyzed the collapse.... or....

should we believe chrissypoo, who was kicked out of school in the 8th grade??


----------



## Christophera

Believe the buildings engineer of record 2 days after 9-11 on September 13, 2001 when he describes the structure.

_Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a *reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they did-managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Believe the buildings engineer of record 2 days after 9-11 on September 13, 2001 when he describes the structure.


too bad he never actually said that
you fucking moronic piece of shit deadbeat


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Believe the buildings engineer of record 2 days after 9-11 on September 13, 2001 when he describes the structure.
> 
> _Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a *reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they did-managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners._



all delusional bullshit you continue to lie about.

null post.


----------



## slackjawed

I see agent chrissy is still engaging in his disinformation campaign, despite the fact that he has been discredited seven ways to Sunday.

Very amusing in some ways, very disturbing in others.


I think we should start a pool to pick the date that agent chrissy will be subjected to an involuntary commitment order.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Believe the buildings engineer of record 2 days after 9-11 on September 13, 2001 when he describes the structure.
> 
> _Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a *reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they did-managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners._



Chris,

Why are you not man enough to admit your were completely wrong about your claimed "chunk of concrete falling on WTC3" photo? You have been shown via video that it was just dust and debris trailing from the perimeter columns as they fell.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Believe the buildings engineer of record 2 days after 9-11 on September 13, 2001 when he describes the structure.
> 
> _Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a *reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they did-managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners._



Sorry, he wrote me an email in response to this and he said he never said that to the reporter. The reporter got that information from another incorrect source. 

instead of being an asshole and assuming things, why don;t you write him yourself and get an answer?


----------



## Fizz

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believe the buildings engineer of record 2 days after 9-11 on September 13, 2001 when he describes the structure.
> 
> _Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a *reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they did-managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, he wrote me an email in response to this and he said he never said that to the reporter. The reporter got that information from another incorrect source.
> 
> instead of being an asshole and assuming things, why don;t you write him yourself and get an answer?
Click to expand...


i'm sure he did and didnt like the answer he got. thats when robertson became part of the "conspiracy".

i wrote him too. (actually, i wrote his wife and he answered me). he said basically the same thing to me.... anyone that thinks there was a concrete core is misinformed and not aware of the facts.


----------



## Gamolon

No concrete core mentioned in this diagram...

http://www.skyscraper.org/viva2/media/large/im_1059_lg.jpg


----------



## Gamolon

From one of the captions of the photos at this site:
The Skyscraper Museum: VIVA2

"The height of the towers was generally described as 110 stories, but from the perspective of design and construction, the structures rose more than 1,430 feet above their foundations in bedrock. They were among the first of the new type of skyscraper to use "tube" construction in which the outside walls of structural steel acted as a thin shell, carrying the building&#146;s weight. The tube cantilevered from its foundations to supply all of the resistance to wind and earthquake forces and to stabilize the core against lateral buckling. This "open plan" office was a favored feature of postwar office buildings and contrasted dramatically with the typical space in earlier twentieth-century skyscrapers such as the Empire State, where a 3D grid of the steel skeleton structure placed columns every 18 to 22 feet. The system eliminated the need for a conventional rigid skeleton frame and allowed for a reduced story height of 12 feet and floors with a column-free, clear span of up to 60 feet. 
Both towers were 209 feet square, with chamfered corners to aid in construction. The 59 columns per side were closely spaced, with 22 inches of window and an 18-inch column, a total of 40 inches per bay.  The floor plans of the Twin Towers comprised an acre, minus the core area of elevator shafts, circulation, and mechanical systems. "


----------



## Gamolon

Here Chris. All kinds of records and information that you can look into.

Guide to the Records of Leslie E. Robertson and Associates (LERA): World Trade Center Construction Images ca. 1969-1973 2004.02


----------



## Fizz

Gamolon said:


> Here Chris. All kinds of records and information that you can look into.
> 
> Guide to the Records of Leslie E. Robertson and Associates (LERA): World Trade Center Construction Images ca. 1969-1973 2004.02



good stuff!!! 31 gig of pictures of every step of construction taken mostly by robertson himself!!!

Descriptive Summary
	Creator: 	Robertson, Leslie E.
	Title: 	Records of Leslie E. Robertson and Associates (LERA): World Trade Center Construction Images
	Quantity: 	images, digitized from original 35mm slides on to 51 CD-ROMs and 31,779 GB
	Abstract: 	The collection incluedes photographic images documenting virtually every step of the World Trade Centers construction process. The images in this collection were taken mostly by Robertson, but also by various other anonymous photographers.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here Chris. All kinds of records and information that you can look into.
> 
> Guide to the Records of Leslie E. Robertson and Associates (LERA): World Trade Center Construction Images ca. 1969-1973 2004.02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good stuff!!! 31 gig of pictures of every step of construction taken mostly by robertson himself!!!
> 
> Descriptive Summary
> Creator:     Robertson, Leslie E.
> Title:     Records of Leslie E. Robertson and Associates (LERA): World Trade Center Construction Images
> Quantity:     images, digitized from original 35mm slides on to 51 CD-ROMs and 31,779 GB
> Abstract:     The collection incluedes photographic images documenting virtually every step of the World Trade Center&#8217;s construction process. The images in this collection were taken mostly by Robertson, but also by various other anonymous photographers.
Click to expand...

viva2a


HOLY CRAP
the mother load of construction photos

and not a single one showing a concrete core, concrete forms, or rebar not 3", not 6", not 3" again
LOL chri$$y is busted as a fucking FOOL


----------



## Liability

Gamolon said:


> From one of the captions of the photos at this site:
> The Skyscraper Museum: VIVA2
> 
> "The height of the towers was generally described as 110 stories, but from the perspective of design and construction, the structures rose more than 1,430 feet above their foundations in bedrock. They were among the first of the new type of skyscraper to use "tube" construction in which the outside walls of structural steel acted as a thin shell, carrying the buildings weight. The tube cantilevered from its foundations to supply all of the resistance to wind and earthquake forces and to stabilize the core against lateral buckling. This "open plan" office was a favored feature of postwar office buildings and contrasted dramatically with the typical space in earlier twentieth-century skyscrapers such as the Empire State, where a 3D grid of the steel skeleton structure placed columns every 18 to 22 feet. The system eliminated the need for a conventional rigid skeleton frame and allowed for a reduced story height of 12 feet and floors with a column-free, clear span of up to 60 feet.
> Both towers were 209 feet square, with chamfered corners to aid in construction. The 59 columns per side were closely spaced, with 22 inches of window and an 18-inch column, a total of 40 inches per bay.  The floor plans of the Twin Towers comprised an acre, minus the core area of elevator shafts, circulation, and mechanical systems. "



WOW!  I took the liberty of browsing through the vast collection of World Trade Tower images at The Skyscraper Museum: VIVA2 and guess what I didn't see -- not even once time?

That's right! 

No concrete core and not a scrap of evidence OF any hypothetical concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> From one of the captions of the photos at this site:
> The Skyscraper Museum: VIVA2
> 
> "The height of the towers was generally described as 110 stories, but from the perspective of design and construction, the structures rose more than 1,430 feet above their foundations in bedrock. They were among the first of the new type of skyscraper to use "tube" construction in which the outside walls of structural steel acted as a thin shell, carrying the buildings weight. The tube cantilevered from its foundations to supply all of the resistance to wind and earthquake forces and to stabilize the core against lateral buckling. This "open plan" office was a favored feature of postwar office buildings and contrasted dramatically with the typical space in earlier twentieth-century skyscrapers such as the Empire State, where a 3D grid of the steel skeleton structure placed columns every 18 to 22 feet. The system eliminated the need for a conventional rigid skeleton frame and allowed for a reduced story height of 12 feet and floors with a column-free, clear span of up to 60 feet.
> Both towers were 209 feet square, with chamfered corners to aid in construction. The 59 columns per side were closely spaced, with 22 inches of window and an 18-inch column, a total of 40 inches per bay.  The floor plans of the Twin Towers comprised an acre, minus the core area of elevator shafts, circulation, and mechanical systems. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  I took the liberty of browsing through the vast collection of World Trade Tower images at The Skyscraper Museum: VIVA2 and guess what I didn't see -- not even once time?
> 
> That's right!
> 
> No concrete core and not a scrap of evidence OF any hypothetical concrete core.
Click to expand...

are you shocked?


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> From one of the captions of the photos at this site:
> The Skyscraper Museum: VIVA2
> 
> "The height of the towers was generally described as 110 stories, but from the perspective of design and construction, the structures rose more than 1,430 feet above their foundations in bedrock. They were among the first of the new type of skyscraper to use "tube" construction in which the outside walls of structural steel acted as a thin shell, carrying the buildings weight. The tube cantilevered from its foundations to supply all of the resistance to wind and earthquake forces and to stabilize the core against lateral buckling. This "open plan" office was a favored feature of postwar office buildings and contrasted dramatically with the typical space in earlier twentieth-century skyscrapers such as the Empire State, where a 3D grid of the steel skeleton structure placed columns every 18 to 22 feet. The system eliminated the need for a conventional rigid skeleton frame and allowed for a reduced story height of 12 feet and floors with a column-free, clear span of up to 60 feet.
> Both towers were 209 feet square, with chamfered corners to aid in construction. The 59 columns per side were closely spaced, with 22 inches of window and an 18-inch column, a total of 40 inches per bay.  The floor plans of the Twin Towers comprised an acre, minus the core area of elevator shafts, circulation, and mechanical systems. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  I took the liberty of browsing through the vast collection of World Trade Tower images at The Skyscraper Museum: VIVA2 and guess what I didn't see -- not even once time?
> 
> That's right!
> 
> No concrete core and not a scrap of evidence OF any hypothetical concrete core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you shocked?
Click to expand...


But but but but but but, I was ASSURED that the core was constructed of concrete!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  I took the liberty of browsing through the vast collection of World Trade Tower images at The Skyscraper Museum: VIVA2 and guess what I didn't see -- not even once time?
> 
> That's right!
> 
> No concrete core and not a scrap of evidence OF any hypothetical concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> are you shocked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But but but but but but, I was ASSURED that the core was constructed of concrete!
Click to expand...


I feel cheated too. That reporter promised us a concrete core when Robertson was "consolidated".

Double or nothing that Chri$$y shows up soon saying the website the photos are on is hosted by "Agents".


----------



## Fizz

Rat in the Hat said:


> I feel cheated too. That reporter promised us a concrete core when Robertson was "consolidated".
> 
> Double or nothing that Chri$$y shows up soon saying the website the photos are on is hosted by "Agents".



no, guiliani stole all the pictures while the courts protect their hiding..... and this includes all pictures on the internet, in libraries, in books in people's homes and everywhere.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you shocked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But but but but but but, I was ASSURED that the core was constructed of concrete!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel cheated too. That reporter promised us a concrete core when Robertson was "consolidated".
> 
> Double or nothing that Chri$$y shows up soon saying the website the photos are on is hosted by "Agents".
Click to expand...

or they magically removed all the concrete from the photos


----------



## Fizz

Liability said:


> WOW!  I took the liberty of browsing through the vast collection of World Trade Tower images at The Skyscraper Museum: VIVA2 and guess what I didn't see -- not even once time?
> 
> That's right!
> 
> No concrete core and not a scrap of evidence OF any hypothetical concrete core.



HAHAHahahahaha!!!! this picture is the one chris claims is NOT the wtc and its in your link of construction photos!!!






there's your steel core columns. no concrete core.

case closed.


----------



## Fizz

HEY LOOK!!!! more steel core pics after the building is already up. no concrete!!


----------



## Christophera

No misrepresentations.

Your pics do not look into the core area and show steel core columns.

Post an image of the core you support from 9-11.






Here is the concrete core,






Here is independent verification from the engineer of record globally published.


----------



## geauxtohell

Fizz said:


> you remind me of this guy...
> YouTube - Paranoid schizo complains to city about "rogue helicopter pilot"



Wow.  That is some classic schiozphrenia.  Did you check out the flight of ideas in the middle of his rant?  A bunch of loose odds and ends that are not connected by any logical string along with the paranoid delusions and hallucinations and complete lack of insight.


----------



## Fizz

steel core. your concrete core hoax is debunked.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> steel core. your concrete core hoax is debunked.



Those are not the truss floors of the Twin Towers.


----------



## DiveCon

geauxtohell said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you remind me of this guy...
> YouTube - Paranoid schizo complains to city about "rogue helicopter pilot"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  That is some classic schiozphrenia.  Did you check out the flight of ideas in the middle of his rant?  A bunch of loose odds and ends that are not connected by any logical string along with the paranoid delusions and hallucinations and complete lack of insight.
Click to expand...

yup and it fits chri$$y to a T


----------



## geauxtohell

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> steel core. your concrete core hoax is debunked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are not the truss floors of the Twin Towers.
Click to expand...


Hey, what's with your avatar?  I get the flag and think I get the scales, but the bleeding Madonna?  

What's up with that?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> steel core. your concrete core hoax is debunked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are not the truss floors of the Twin Towers.
Click to expand...

YES they are, from photos likely taken by Robertson himself


----------



## geauxtohell

DiveCon said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you remind me of this guy...
> YouTube - Paranoid schizo complains to city about "rogue helicopter pilot"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  That is some classic schiozphrenia.  Did you check out the flight of ideas in the middle of his rant?  A bunch of loose odds and ends that are not connected by any logical string along with the paranoid delusions and hallucinations and complete lack of insight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup and it fits chri$$y to a T
Click to expand...


Well, in fairness, most schizophrenics ideas are moving so fast that they can't properly verbalize them (as evidenced in the video) let alone type them.

I've always liked the schizophrenics I've dealt with, as long as they were medicated.  On the whole, very nice and decent people with a very sad disease (that they have not control over).


----------



## DiveCon

geauxtohell said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  That is some classic schiozphrenia.  Did you check out the flight of ideas in the middle of his rant?  A bunch of loose odds and ends that are not connected by any logical string along with the paranoid delusions and hallucinations and complete lack of insight.
> 
> 
> 
> yup and it fits chri$$y to a T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, in fairness, most schizophrenics ideas are moving so fast that they can't properly verbalize them (as evidenced in the video) let alone type them.
> 
> I've always liked the schizophrenics I've dealt with, as long as they were medicated.  On the whole, very nice and decent people with a very sad disease (that they have not control over).
Click to expand...

well, in Chri$$y's case, he is a delusional one


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> steel core. your concrete core hoax is debunked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are not the truss floors of the Twin Towers.
Click to expand...


no shit, jackass. thats because the picture was taken from INSIDE THE CORE looking out. the trusses were between the outside walls and the steel core.


----------



## Christophera

You've edited the post and removed the image that showed NO TRUSSES.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You've edited the post and removed the image that showed NO TRUSSES.



you are delusional.

doesnt matter anyway. these photos were taken by robertson. it is a picture from inside the core looking out through the steel core (right where you claim there is a concrete core) all the way to the outer walls. there is no concrete. your hoax is exposed as the delusional rantings of a paranoid schizophrenic.

case closed. steel core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You've edited the post and removed the image that showed NO TRUSSES.


hey dipshit, i remove the images because most NORMAL people would realize they had already SEEN it in YOUR post
if you had a functioning BRAIN you would understand that


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> steel core. your concrete core hoax is debunked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are not the truss floors of the Twin Towers.
Click to expand...


And the photo you used to show what you claimed was a "piece of the core falling onto WTC3" was a load of shit. It was CLEARLY dust and debris trailing pieces of the perimeter columns.

Why can't you admit that coward?


----------



## Christophera

The engineer of record identifies a concrete core 2 days after 9-11 in a globally published magazine.

Images from 9-11 confirm that the core structure was concrete.






Agents fail to verify the core structure FEMA deceptively identifies.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The engineer of record identifies a concrete core 2 days after 9-11 in a globally published magazine.
> 
> Images from 9-11 confirm that the core structure was concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agents fail to verify the core structure FEMA deceptively identifies.



Please explain how you screwed up and made the claim the dust and debris trailing from the perimeter columns falling onto WTC3 was actually a chunk of concrete?


----------



## Christophera

Since you cannot provide independent verifications for your claim of steel core columns in support of FEMA there is no need for me to comply with ANY of your requests as you are supporting TREASON against the United States of America.

You cannot even source an image from 9-11 showing what the FEMA diagram depicts.

On the other hand, the buildings engineer of record identified a concrete core to Newsweek 2 days after 9-11 and what we see for the core of WTC 2 on 9-11 can only be a concrete core.






What state of the United States do you live in traitor?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Since you cannot provide independent verifications for your claim of steel core columns in support of FEMA there is no need for me to comply with ANY of your requests as you are supporting TREASON against the United States of America.
> 
> You cannot even source an image from 9-11 showing what the FEMA diagram depicts.
> 
> On the other hand, the buildings engineer of record identified a concrete core to Newsweek 2 days after 9-11 and what we see for the core of WTC 2 on 9-11 can only be a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> What state of the United States do you live in traitor?


you are totally fucking delusional
and the traitor lives in Santa Barbara county California


----------



## Nonelitist

Agents.... he is on to us. 

You are no ordered to remove yourselves from this thread before we give out too much information.

Please meet me at the normal location... Saturday night at 8:00 PM.  Bring your disgronificators so that we can again coordinate our activities.

Additionally, Agent Spears.... please bring the updated blueprints.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The engineer of record identifies a concrete core 2 days after 9-11 in a globally published magazine.
> ===delusional bullshit removed===



stop lying. the engineer said no such thing. it was the reporter that said concrete core and not the engineer. there was no edition published 2 days after the attack. it was an internet only article and it was removed. the reporter published the wrong info. newsweek later published the correct info and it is still on their website. 

this has all been shown to you before and its nothing new yet you continue to lie and claim things that simply are not true.

you are a liar.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Since you cannot provide independent verifications for your claim of steel core columns in support of FEMA there is no need for me to comply with ANY of your requests as you are supporting TREASON against the United States of America.



Translation of the above...


			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> I'm too much of a pussy to admit I'm wrong because my mistakes just keep piling up and people see how much of asshole I truly am





Christophera said:


> What state of the United States do you live in traitor?


Why?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Since you cannot provide independent verifications for your claim of steel core columns in support of FEMA there is no need for me to comply with ANY of your requests as you are supporting TREASON against the United States of America.
> 
> You cannot even source an image from 9-11 showing what the FEMA diagram depicts.
> 
> On the other hand, the buildings engineer of record identified a concrete core to Newsweek 2 days after 9-11 and what we see for the core of WTC 2 on 9-11 can only be a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What state of the United States do you live in traitor?



Why were you so wrong about that photo?


----------



## Nonelitist

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you cannot provide independent verifications for your claim of steel core columns in support of FEMA there is no need for me to comply with ANY of your requests as you are supporting TREASON against the United States of America.
> 
> You cannot even source an image from 9-11 showing what the FEMA diagram depicts.
> 
> On the other hand, the buildings engineer of record identified a concrete core to Newsweek 2 days after 9-11 and what we see for the core of WTC 2 on 9-11 can only be a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What state of the United States do you live in traitor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why were you so wrong about that photo?
Click to expand...




Gamolon... dammit, sir... we have been over this.  Do not under any circumstances give out this kind of information willy nilly.

Agents.... please note......

The Iron Horse Moves Only When the Wind Blows From the South.


----------



## Fizz

Nonelitist said:


> The Iron Horse Moves Only When the Wind Blows From the South.



huh. huh. he said "blow"


----------



## Gamolon

Nonelitist said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you cannot provide independent verifications for your claim of steel core columns in support of FEMA there is no need for me to comply with ANY of your requests as you are supporting TREASON against the United States of America.
> 
> You cannot even source an image from 9-11 showing what the FEMA diagram depicts.
> 
> On the other hand, the buildings engineer of record identified a concrete core to Newsweek 2 days after 9-11 and what we see for the core of WTC 2 on 9-11 can only be a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What state of the United States do you live in traitor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why were you so wrong about that photo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon... dammit, sir... we have been over this.  Do not under any circumstances give out this kind of information willy nilly.
> 
> Agents.... please note......
> 
> The Iron Horse Moves Only When the Wind Blows From the South.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nonelitist

Acthar Mononine Dysport Transfer Staff Pillar Infomercial Studivant


Key:

3 1 2 7 78 22 125 1

Location :  32.96 N 105.75 W

Be dark.


----------



## Fizz

Nonelitist said:


> Acthar Mononine Dysport Transfer Staff Pillar Infomercial Studivant
> 
> 
> Key:
> 
> 3 1 2 7 78 22 125 1
> 
> Location :  32.96 N 105.75 W
> 
> Be dark.



can we change the location to 115.47'30"W   37.16'30"N ?

i got the burgers and the rolls.


----------



## DiveCon

Nonelitist said:


> The Iron Horse Moves Only When the Wind Blows From the South.


you messed it up

it should have been
the iron horse Moves Only when the wind blows fROm the North


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you cannot provide independent verifications for your claim of steel core columns in support of FEMA there is no need for me to comply with ANY of your requests as you are supporting TREASON against the United States of America.
> 
> You cannot even source an image from 9-11 showing what the FEMA diagram depicts.
> 
> On the other hand, the buildings engineer of record identified a concrete core to Newsweek 2 days after 9-11 and what we see for the core of WTC 2 on 9-11 can only be a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What state of the United States do you live in traitor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why were you so wrong about that photo?
Click to expand...


No, and I'm correct in that you are afraid to identify which state you are in.


----------



## Nonelitist

DiveCon said:


> Nonelitist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Iron Horse Moves Only When the Wind Blows From the South.
> 
> 
> 
> you messed it up
> 
> it should have been
> the iron horse Moves Only when the wind blows fROm the North
Click to expand...


Crap!!  You are right!!  Damn... now the onstaff Architects won't know where to leave the updated blueprints!!

I knew I should have deleted those files we stole off that server!

Agents... stay tuned for more instructions.  If you don't have time, tune to channel 595 on Direct TV.  When you see the DD, please log in to your CDOnLine site to get further instructions.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No, and I'm correct in that you are afraid to identify which state you are in.


why do you need to know what state he is in?
you gonna track him down or something?
you delusional fucktard


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you cannot provide independent verifications for your claim of steel core columns in support of FEMA there is no need for me to comply with ANY of your requests as you are supporting TREASON against the United States of America.
> 
> You cannot even source an image from 9-11 showing what the FEMA diagram depicts.
> 
> On the other hand, the buildings engineer of record identified a concrete core to Newsweek 2 days after 9-11 and what we see for the core of WTC 2 on 9-11 can only be a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What state of the United States do you live in traitor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why were you so wrong about that photo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, and I'm correct in that you are afraid to identify which state you are in.
Click to expand...


Why is that important to you freak?


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come that piece of the core is attached to the outside perimeter column facade?
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget its OUTSIDE the facade
> and if you look close on it you can see a piece of the steel floor truss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting video I found that proves Chris is yet again (big surprise here) full of shit.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lhv4C6HFsc4]YouTube - WTC2 "Collapse" on WTC3 - Veoh anonymous new 2008[/ame]
> 
> Watch at about :09 to about :14. I see the same piece of debris with DUST trailing of it. It is NOT a piece of concrete.
> 
> Proof again Chris is making shit up.
Click to expand...


And yes, you are wrong. It's CLEARLY dust and debris trailing from the perimeter columns as they fall as seen in the above video clip. Your claim that it's a "chunk of concrete" is pure bullshit.


----------



## Nonelitist

Agents... new location at 8 PM Saturday....

Location:

The Bride Marries the Groom near the Lake.

Relay on... Disgronification nearing completion.  

Agent Myobloc confirms.


----------



## Nonelitist

Christopher.... I have a rare opportunity for you.

Our Director... Ina Sanaseverly, has told me that we have an opening for another agent.

This is indeed a rare chance to join an elite group of men and women.

Benefits:
 -  Healthcare provided by the Government.  Totally paid for by Obama.
-   Lessons in Mind Control.
-   Photoshop classes.


We are a highly secretive group.... you must promise to not let out our secrets... secrets such as the fact that we are able to get General Contractors to change the blueprints for major construction projects.

Another secret is how we have agents in field that monitor all media statements.  As soon as someone lets out our secret... such as the highly secretive and confidential fact... that the core of the WTC Towers was in fact concrete... we get hold of that person and erase their mind.

You must understand... there are literally millions of people in on this conspiracy.  We have much work to do to make sure that not one person slips up and lets the truth out.

We have a latin motto you should learn.

Pleza Stoppus Postingus Untilis Youis Takis Youras Medicationas


----------



## Christophera

gumjob saying "clearly" is nonsense.  There is nothing clear about that video. This is clear.






and it is far closer.  The brownish object is a portion of the WTC 2 concrete clear.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> gumjob saying "clearly" is nonsense.  There is nothing clear about that video. This is clear.
> 
> 
> 
> and it is far closer.  The brownish object is a portion of the WTC 2 concrete clear.


yes, it is clear, that it is a FLOOR
you dumbfuck


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> gumjob saying "clearly" is nonsense.  There is nothing clear about that video. This is clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it is far closer.  The brownish object is a portion of the WTC 2 concrete clear.





Care to explain WHY your supposed "chunk-o-concrete" is attached to the perimeter columns that are falling on top of WTC3 when it was supposedly attached to the core columns?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Nonelitist said:


> Agents... new location at 8 PM Saturday....
> 
> Location:
> 
> The Bride Marries the Groom near the Lake.
> 
> Relay on... Disgronification nearing completion.
> 
> Agent Myobloc confirms.



Agent Ratius Hattus confirms...and will bring the punch & pie.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> gumjob saying "clearly" is nonsense.  There is nothing clear about that video. This is clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it is far closer.  The brownish object is a portion of the WTC 2 concrete clear.



Another thing idiot.

You claim the concrete walls had explosive coated rebar that "instantly pulverized" the concrete core wall. How did that chunk survive?

Also, how did this massive chunk (50'x30') of concrete make it out to the far outer edge of WTC3, which happens to be more than 200' away from the supposed location of your concrete core wall inside WTC2????

PURE BULLSHIT on your part.


----------



## Gamolon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Nonelitist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents... new location at 8 PM Saturday....
> 
> Location:
> 
> The Bride Marries the Groom near the Lake.
> 
> Relay on... Disgronification nearing completion.
> 
> Agent Myobloc confirms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent Ratius Hattus confirms...and will bring the punch & pie.
Click to expand...


Mmmmmmmmm....

Piiiiieeeeee....


----------



## Liability

Nonelitist said:


> Agents... new location at 8 PM Saturday....
> 
> Location:
> 
> The Bride Marries the Groom near the Lake.
> 
> Relay on... Disgronification nearing completion.
> 
> Agent Myobloc confirms.



Ixnay on the eakingspay of the isgronificationday in ublicpay, easeplay.  

eminderray omfray ighhay ommandcay.


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris.

I just found this on your site about the detonation sequence.



			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> ...into the cast concrete pour are opened and 4 inches of C4 scraped off the rebar interrupting the explosive circuit where a delay cap initiated with the gas detonation circuit is inserted.



So let's see. 6" diameter rebar with a 4" thick coating of C4 on it. That makes that combination a 14" diameter hole in the concrete. That gives us 127 square inches of C4. Let's multiply that times 12' for one floor for one piece of rebar.

That gives us 18288 cubic inches of C4 or 10.5 cubic feet. For one, 10 foot long, 6" diamater piece of your rebar. 

Now you said that this rebar was set at 4' centers. Let's assume one row of rebar in your 12' long axis wall and 2 rows of rebar in your 17' thick short axis wall.

That gives us about 156, 6" diameter, 10 foot long pieces of rebar for a grand total of 1638 cubic feet of C4. For just one floor. 

1.25 pounds of C4 comes in a block, 1"x1.5"x11". That's 33 cubic inches. 

You've just effectively put 693 pounds of C4 in one floor.


----------



## Christophera

Pretending you are a moron and cannot realize that the coating is on the length of the rebar shows how ready you are to distort facts and misrepresent as an agent promoting secret methods of mass murder.

Why haven't you posted an image of this core structure,







 from 9-11 when the buildings were com,ing apart in front of cameras?

I have no problem posting images from 9-11 of the core I know existed.  The west end of the WTC 1 concrete core.  The north core wall has already fallen.






I have no problem with multiple independet statements from authority that there was a concrete core.  One 9 years before 9-11.   Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Pretending you are a moron and cannot realize that the coating is on the length of the rebar shows how ready you are to distort facts and misrepresent as an agent promoting secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> Why haven't you posted an image of this core structure,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from 9-11 when the buildings were com,ing apart in front of cameras?
> 
> I have no problem posting images from 9-11 of the core I know existed.  The west end of the WTC 1 concrete core.  The north core wall has already fallen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with multiple independet statements from authority that there was a concrete core.  One 9 years before 9-11.   Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992



Are you the only one that agrees those photos show what you say they show? I bet you are.

That makes your assumptions about what those photos show irrelevant. Given the fact that you fuck up quite a bit and have to admit it, your claims mean next nothing.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Pretending you are a moron ...
> ==delusional bullshit removed==



lucky for you that you dont need to pretend. you truly are a moron.


----------



## DiveCon

Are you the only one that agrees those photos show what you say they show? I bet you are.

That makes your assumptions about what those photos show irrelevant. Given the fact that you fuck up quite a bit and have to admit it, your claims mean next nothing.[/quote]
come on man, you are still attempting to use logic and reason with chri$$y when he has shown that he is totally devoid of it?


----------



## Christophera

Wrong.

Many people agree, this






does not resemble this.






Some strongly enough after seeing much more evidence, that they produce their own video about it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2MStxGeRdE]YouTube - North Tower - Concrete Core[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell

Christophera said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Many people agree, this.....



Hey, what's with your avatar, man?

I mean, I get the flag and the scales, but the Madonna?  What's up with that?

I think I asked this in another thread, but I don't think you responded (or I missed it).


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Many people agree, this
> 
> 
> 
> does not resemble this.
> 
> 
> 
> Some strongly enough after seeing much more evidence, that they produce their own video about it.


OMG you are too fucking stupid
that is a video YOU posted to youtube
you fucking liar


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



debunked already.

null post.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Many people agree, this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does not resemble this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some strongly enough after seeing much more evidence, that they produce their own video about it.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you are too fucking stupid
> that is a video YOU posted to youtube
> you fucking liar
Click to expand...


Not my account.  I suspect that it was produced and uploaded by a poster at bfn that gumjob did not convince.  Ha!

Is that really my style?  Can you substantiate anything at all, .  .  . ever?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Not my account.  I suspect that it was produced and uploaded by a poster at bfn that gumjob did not convince.  Ha!
> 
> Is that really my style?  Can you substantiate anything at all, .  .  . ever?


i can substantiate that you are a fucking moron, all anyone has to do is look at your posts

seek out professional help before you hurt someone


----------



## Christophera

Okay, so you can subtantiate nothing .  .  . as usual.

So support for secret methods of mass murder is kind of difficult without evidence agent, correct?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



find any concrete core pics yet?

i'll give you a hint. see the steel columns in this picture? thats the steel core. see the light coming in the outer windows? the picture is taken from inside the core looking out.....

RIGHT THROUGH WHERE YOU CLAIM YOUR CONCRETE CORE WAS!!! 






WHERE'S THE FUCKING CONCRETE?!!! 




WHERE'S THE FUCKING CONCRETE?!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Okay, so you can subtantiate nothing .  .  . as usual.
> 
> So support for secret methods of mass murder is kind of difficult without evidence agent, correct?


projection
that's typical of your type


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so you can subtantiate nothing .  .  . as usual.
> 
> So support for secret methods of mass murder is kind of difficult without evidence agent, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> projection
> that's typical of your type
Click to expand...


The concrete core of WTC 2.






And the buildings engineer of record identifies a concrete core in a globally published magazine 2 days after 9-11.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed===


debunked already.

null post.


----------



## Christophera

But the agent never explained why WTC 1 tilted south when 61% of the perimeter wall on the north side was destroyed by flight 11.






Typical, but at least the agent labels their posts as null for us.  

Logical considering they have NEVER posted an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> But the agent never explained why WTC 1 tilted south when 61% of the perimeter wall on the north side was destroyed by flight 11.



because the south wall bucked inward.


----------



## Christophera

Seeing as there was no significant damage to the south wall, you've just made another text assertion.

No way was there enough fire on the south to cause the failure needed, *while the north wall was seriously damaged*

Agents of treason cannot support the lie protecting the secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Seeing as there was no significant damage to the south wall, you've just made another text assertion.
> 
> No way was there enough fire on the south to cause the failure needed, *while the north wall was seriously damaged*
> 
> Agents of treason cannot support the lie protecting the secret methods of mass murder.



more delusional bullshit from you. the nypd saw the wall buckling up to 8 minutes before the collapse from their helicopter.

Skyscraper Safety Campaign - Must-Read Articles


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> *
> ***** zero information deleted ******



No new information

ZERO POST POINTS


----------



## Christophera

Why was it bucking?  You cannot show us an image with fire intense enough to do that.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Why was it bucking?  You cannot show us an image with fire intense enough to do that.


LIAR

as always


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Why was it bucking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about, a horse???
Click to expand...


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Why was it bucking?  You cannot show us an image with fire intense enough to do that.




sorry jackass. i just linked to proof it was buckling before the collapse. if you want to call the NYPD a bunch of liars then please show your proof.

otherwise, you are talking out of your ass again.


----------



## Christophera

Oh gee agent .  .  . I missed that link.  Can you post it again?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Oh gee agent .  .  . I missed that link.  Can you post it again?



you cant even remember a post you replied to earlier today but you expect us to believe you remember every detail from a documentary you saw 25 years ago??!! 

you really are a retard!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Oh gee agent .  .  . I missed that link.  Can you post it again?


posting something for you to give the same stupid delusional response to would be a waste of time

dipshit


----------



## Christophera

It is very clear you have no such link.  I did not expect that you did.  Just testing so you can fail .  .  . again.

In that case, fail again to post an image of this core structure on 9-11.






And fuz cannot provide a link to the response he states I made earlier.  Agents, lying to protect the secret methods of mass murder.  Lying to protect the infiltrators of the US government.  Lying to assist in the destruction of the US Constitution.  Typical.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> It is very clear you have no such link.  I did not expect that you did.  Just testing so you can fail .  .  . again.


the link was provided
dipshit
you are just too fucking moronic to admit it


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> It is very clear you have no such link.



go back about a dozen posts, you fucking moron. think you can count that high?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very clear you have no such link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go back about a dozen posts, you fucking moron. think you can count that high?
Click to expand...


Well, he can if he counts his red badges 3 times.


----------



## Christophera

Liar supporting liars in effort to make a lie seem true.

Pitiful.  Agents protecting death and destruction seeking support for ignorance of how it is done.  Sick.

The truth is that the Twin Towers had a concrete core and the indepednety verified evidence proves it.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._

No agent has even gotten close to proving any other core than a concrete core .  .  . ever.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> delusional bullshit removed


----------



## Christophera

The west core wall, narrow end of the WTC 1 concrete core.






See chapter 2.1 where August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. identifies a concrete core.  The structural engineer is certified to practice in 12 states.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The west core wall, narrow end of the WTC 1 concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See chapter 2.1 where August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. identifies a concrete core.  The structural engineer is certified to practice in 12 states.




its the steel core columns.


----------



## Christophera

On the right is a column NOT INSIDE THE CORE AREA.  Not a core column.  On the left is an end view of the west concrete core wall.  The north wall has already fallen.


----------



## Liability

NULL POSTER said:


> * * * *



The NULL POSTER mindlessly repeats his previously refuted lies and imagines he has made a point.  He is wrong, of course.  And a liar.

NULL posts get snipped, instead.

Kudos on the 4th RED MEDAL of shame, though, scumbag.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> On the right is a column NOT INSIDE THE CORE AREA.  Not a core column.  On the left is an end view of the west concrete core wall.  The north wall has already fallen.



there is no "not inside the core area", jackass.

there are the perimeter walls and the steel core. thats all.

there's no concrete in your picture either, you fucking moron.


----------



## Fizz

Liability said:


> NULL POSTER said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NULL POSTER mindlessly repeats his previously refuted lies and imagines he has made a point.  He is wrong, of course.  And a liar.
> 
> NULL posts get snipped, instead.
> 
> Kudos on the 4th RED MEDAL of shame, though, scumbag.
Click to expand...


we should start a list of all the delusional bullshit he claims and then just highlight which ever claim he changes the subject to which has already been debunked.....

*1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked*

2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The structural engineer is certified to practice in 12 states.



And dammit, he's gonna keep on practicing until he gets it RIGHT!!!!


----------



## Christophera

fiz, your links supposedly debunking are nonsense.  This is a concrete wall left of the spire.






Then they say something like, "you cannot see the core columns"






Duh!  It is also unreasonable to consider they are concealed by gypsum after hundreds of thousands of tons of heavy steel crashed around them.


----------



## Fizz

i see you are reaching out to people from Yemen with your bullshit. just like the recent terrorists, eh?

dialogue-yemen - Content


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> i see you are reaching out to people from Yemen with your bullshit. just like the recent terrorists, eh?
> 
> dialogue-yemen - Content


ah, i'm sure they will eat it up


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> On the right is a column NOT INSIDE THE CORE AREA.  Not a core column.  On the left is an end view of the west concrete core wall.  The north wall has already fallen.



How could the concrete wall have "fallen" if your "explosive coated rebar" pulverized it and turned it to a powder-like consistency?

You can't even keep your own story straight! Keep up with the "truth" Chris.


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> gumjob saying "clearly" is nonsense.  There is nothing clear about that video. This is clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it is far closer.  The brownish object is a portion of the WTC 2 concrete clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing idiot.
> 
> You claim the concrete walls had explosive coated rebar that "instantly pulverized" the concrete core wall. How did that chunk survive?
> 
> Also, how did this massive chunk (50'x30') of concrete make it out to the far outer edge of WTC3, which happens to be more than 200' away from the supposed location of your concrete core wall inside WTC2????
> 
> PURE BULLSHIT on your part.
Click to expand...


Hey Chris, I see you avoided this question. What's the matter? Can't back up your bullshit claims anymore?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> gumjob saying "clearly" is nonsense.  There is nothing clear about that video. This is clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it is far closer.  The brownish object is a portion of the WTC 2 concrete clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing idiot.
> 
> You claim the concrete walls had explosive coated rebar that "instantly pulverized" the concrete core wall. How did that chunk survive?
> 
> Also, how did this massive chunk (50'x30') of concrete make it out to the far outer edge of WTC3, which happens to be more than 200' away from the supposed location of your concrete core wall inside WTC2????
> 
> PURE BULLSHIT on your part.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Chris, I see you avoided this question. What's the matter? Can't back up your bullshit claims anymore?
Click to expand...


Since the object is falling perhaps 80 floors and explosives were used, toppling and horizontal forces exerted upon steel fastened to concrete already separated from the core are present.






There is an explanation for the concrete being so far from the core, as well as steel.

Note the billowing web of the "I" beam.  Any idea of how much force it takes to do that?


----------



## Christophera

Your fellow agents here never adequately addressed why the top of WTC 1 fell south when 61% of the north perimeter wall was destroyed by flight 11.






I remember when you and your comrade stan were at Let's Roll 9-11 trying to pretend you were seeking the truth and that the truth was demo, and I asked you HOW the supposed steel core columns were cut.

There is no way high density steel columns were cut over 1,300 times within the imagery we saw.  There was absolutely not enough access to the columns to load charges on all 4 sides of the supposed steel core columns.

After I made that point, you and stan opposed the concrete core.

So how does the top of WTC 1 fall south when 61% of the perimeter columns were cut by flight 11?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> YThere is no way high density steel columns were cut over 1,300 times within the imagery we saw.  There was absolutely not enough access to the columns to load charges on all 4 sides of the supposed steel core columns.
> 
> After I made that point, you and stan opposed the concrete core.
> 
> So how does the top of WTC 1 fall south when 61% of the perimeter columns were cut by flight 11?



thanks for proving explosives weren't used, you fucking moron.

the south wall buckled under the excess loads and the weakening of the steel due to the fires. its not that difficult to understand. the NYPD helicopter reported the south wall was buckling 8 minutes before the collapse.

the fact that you cant seem to understand this basic concept proves what a fucking moron you are and how stupid your entire concrete core hoax is.

1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked

2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.

3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked

4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked

5. The North Tower toppled to the South. This is proof of explosives and a concrete core. debunked


----------



## Christophera

You have not posted an image of fires with sufficient intensity to cause the south wall to fail, so your post is just another text assertion.  Null agent crap supporting secrete methods of mass murder without any substance.

You still haven't posted an image from 9-11 in the core area of the structure FEMA said existed. 






And your bogus links didn't have one either.


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> I remember when you and your comrade stan were at Let's Roll 9-11 trying to pretend you were seeking the truth and that the truth was demo, and I asked you HOW the supposed steel core columns were cut.
> 
> There is no way high density steel columns were cut over 1,300 times within the imagery we saw. There was absolutely not enough access to the columns to load charges on all 4 sides of the supposed steel core columns.
> 
> After I made that point, you and stan opposed the concrete core.



I don't think Gamolon was a member at LetsRoll Chris.

And the reason I opposed your imbecile "theory" .. and I use that word very loosely .. was because you were shown to be a lying turdball, AND a time wasting idiot.

Just BTW you aren't banned there because Jayhan believes your stupid theory .. why don't you go back there .. you won't see me there because I am banned for not being a Creationist. But you won't .. because you hate people agreeing with you.

You have been out maneuvered at every turn and shown to be a rotten human being

You still are.... and now you are lying again. Just like the time you impersonated Leslie Robertson with your own IP address .. What a useless prick you are. 

Stann


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You have not posted an image of fires with sufficient intensity to cause the south wall to fail, so your post is just another text assertion.  Null agent crap supporting secrete methods of mass murder without any substance.
> 
> You still haven't posted an image from 9-11 in the core area of the structure FEMA said existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your bogus links didn't have one either.



i dont need to post pictures of fires. i already proved the building's south wall was buckling for 8 minutes prior to collapse. or are you going to call the NYPD helicopter crew a bunch of liars. 

it was either buckling or it wasnt. pictures of fires are not going to show you how hot it was anyway.


----------



## Fizz

stannrodd said:


> You have been out maneuvered at every turn and shown to be a rotten human being
> 
> You still are.... and now you are lying again. Just like the time you impersonated Leslie Robertson with your own IP address .. What a useless prick you are.
> 
> Stann



HAHAhahahahaha!! what a stupid lying moron!! 

it doesnt surprise me at all that the jerkoff would do something like that to push his concrete core hoax.


----------



## Christophera

How come no agents post an image of the core FEMA presents as it was seen on 9-11?






Probably because it didn't exist.  The Twin Towers had a concrete core and those promoting the FEMA core are concealing felony and treason.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> How come no agents post an image


dipshit, maybe because there ARE NO AGENTS HERE

grow a fucking brain cell already


----------



## Christophera

There are many agents, but no steel core columns in the core area.

FEMA and the post 9-11 psyops misrepresent the *elevator guide rail support steel* as core columns.  The butt plates seen on the tops of the support steel are far too weak to join sections of core column.






The reason the core area is empty in ALL 9-11 images is because the guide rail support steel was too weak to stand on its own.






Agents will try and say that the image shows core columns.  What is seen is far too small and structural steel from an image taken seconds before proves the size "core columns" would be, if they existed.  They did not.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> There are many agents, but no steel core columns in the core area.


no agents, steel core
you get everything ass backwards
dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed.



no such thing as "elevator guide rail support steel" in the towers.

1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked

2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.

3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked

*4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked*

*5. Butt plates are used to join steel core columns and are too weak. debunked*


----------



## Christophera

The below do not constitute images of the FEMA core.  The top image shows no structure connecting steel in the core area.  Steel core columns MUST have interconnecting diagonal braces and gusset plates.  None are seen.

In fact, the steel in the core can be seen to be toppling from the core wall area.  Look at where the bottom of the pieces originate.






This image is at about the same moment in time and the interior box columns on the outside were connected via a horizontal brace to the first elevator guide rail support steel, through the concrete wall.

The bulbous base of the piece of steel falling from the wall IS a portion of the concrete wall still stuck to the steel.






The below image shows an empty core area.  The steel shown has floor beams which only existed outside the core area.






Agents posting this subterfuge are conducting TREASON.

Only the concrete core can be proven with independently verified evidence.






_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Liability

NULL POSTER said:


> * * * *



Repeating previously refuted bullshit does nothing to make a null post anything but a nullity.

Null Poster is at it again.

His bullshit therefore gets snipped.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The below do not constitute images of the FEMA core.


liar.


----------



## Christophera

This image constitutes verification of the core described by the engineer of record for the Twin Towers.







Agents have NEVER reasonably described what it is IF NOT concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> This image constitutes verification of the core described by the engineer of record for the Twin Towers.
> 
> 
> 
> Agents have NEVER reasonably described what it is IF NOT concrete.


there are no fucking agents here, dipshit
just because someone doesnt agree with your moronical delusions does not make them an agent

you are too fucking delusional 
seek out professional help


btw, that image you posted doesnt have any proof of concrete any more now than it did the first fucking time you posted it
to keep posting that image over and over and think that somehow it will make someone change their mind and see your invisicrete on the 1000th time when they didnt see it the FIRST time is proof enough that you are totally fucking batshit crazy insane


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> delusional bullshit removed




1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked

*2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.*

*3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked
*
4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked

5. Butt plates are used to join steel core columns and are too weak. debunked

6. Diagonal bracing of steel core columns is actually part of the crane structure. debunked


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> delusional bullshit removed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked
> 
> *2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.*
> 
> *3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked
> *
> 4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked
> 
> 5. Butt plates are used to join steel core columns and are too weak. debunked
> 
> 6. Diagonal bracing of steel core columns is actually part of the crane structure. debunked
Click to expand...

dont forget, anyone that doesnt agree with his delusional bullshit is an agent


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> YThere is no way high density steel columns were cut over 1,300 times within the imagery we saw.  There was absolutely not enough access to the columns to load charges on all 4 sides of the supposed steel core columns.
> 
> After I made that point, you and stan opposed the concrete core.
> 
> So how does the top of WTC 1 fall south when 61% of the perimeter columns were cut by flight 11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for proving explosives weren't used, you fucking moron.
Click to expand...


The reverse of what agents is most often closer to the truth.






Note the billowing shapes in the "I" beam.  Any idea of how much force it takes to do that?  Any notion of what part of a collapse can do that to a single "I" beam?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> YThere is no way high density steel columns were cut over 1,300 times within the imagery we saw.  There was absolutely not enough access to the columns to load charges on all 4 sides of the supposed steel core columns.
> 
> After I made that point, you and stan opposed the concrete core.
> 
> So how does the top of WTC 1 fall south when 61% of the perimeter columns were cut by flight 11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for proving explosives weren't used, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reverse of what agents is most often closer to the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Note the billowing shapes in the "I" beam.  Any idea of how much force it takes to do that?  Any notion of what part of a collapse can do that to a single "I" beam?
Click to expand...

when it has been heated, not very much
you really show how fucking STUPID you are on a regular basis


----------



## Gamolon

How did you screw this up Chris? I circled your "crane diagonal" with a red circle in this next photo.





How can you be so stupid as to claim that the above diagonal (which was attached to the core columns) is the same as this diagonal that I circled in red in the next photo?





You fucked up yet another photo analysis. When are you going to realize that your track record for identifying objects in photos and making things up is leaving you with no credibility? I've never seen someone screw up so much and still think people hold his evaluations to be true.

So again, how did you screw THIS photo analysis up?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> How did you screw this up Chris? I circled your "crane diagonal" with a red circle in this next photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you be so stupid as to claim that the above diagonal (which was attached to the core columns) is the same as this diagonal that I circled in red in the next photo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fucked up yet another photo analysis. When are you going to realize that your track record for identifying objects in photos and making things up is leaving you with no credibility? I've never seen someone screw up so much and still think people hold his evaluations to be true.
> 
> So again, how did you screw THIS photo analysis up?



The opposite of what agents post is most often true.

You fail to see that your circle is upon the sawtooth diagonal and the diagonal in PANEL 5 is of the opposing type, much heavier also.

This image you posted is the same diagonal.






Add that error to the fact that you have not posted an image of the FEMA core from 9-11 and your act is supporting secret methods of mass murder.

There are many people that are going to seek your prosecution for felony and treason misprision stan.

FEMA

You posts are the evidence that will convict you.

*MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;


TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.
*


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you screw this up Chris? I circled your "crane diagonal" with a red circle in this next photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you be so stupid as to claim that the above diagonal (which was attached to the core columns) is the same as this diagonal that I circled in red in the next photo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fucked up yet another photo analysis. When are you going to realize that your track record for identifying objects in photos and making things up is leaving you with no credibility? I've never seen someone screw up so much and still think people hold his evaluations to be true.
> 
> So again, how did you screw THIS photo analysis up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The opposite of what agents post is most often true.
> 
> You fail to see that your circle is upon the sawtooth diagonal and the diagonal in PANEL 5 is of the opposing type, much heavier also.
> 
> This image you posted is the same diagonal.
Click to expand...




Caught in another lie I see. Here is your post from the other thread.


Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the agent has never shown that it knows what the structureal elements shown actually are.  Name the m as they are numbered here if this is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I just saw your little contest. Here are the answers to your little quiz.
> 
> #1) Steel core column at the corner of the core.
> 
> #2) Steel core columns being used to support the cranes during construction of yet more steel core columns.
> 
> #3) Diagonally cross-braced steel core columns.
> 
> I win.
> 
> For my prize, I request you give up your repeatedly debunked bullshit theory, and also that you get current on your child support & court filing fees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong on all three.  There are no steel core columns shown.  The elevator guide rail support steel, the only steel inside the core are seen in these closer photos.
> 
> #1 Is an interior box column which is NOT located in the core area.  That is obvious.
> 
> #2 Is a crane tower which was part of a tool used to build the towers.  It can be seen much closer in the photo of elevator guide rail support linked above.  It could be placed in various sockets of the crane platform seen in the linked image of elevator guide rail supports.
> 
> #3 Are the diagonals which are part of the crane platform also shown in the linked image of elevator guide rail supports.
> 
> You have demonstrated you are clueless regarding the core structure of the Twin Towers.
> 
> Now post an image of the core columns you attempt to support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 9-11 in the core area.
Click to expand...


Pay close attention Chris because you've been caught in another screw up and then you lie to try and make it right. Read #3 in the post just above that you wrote. I'll help you. It says:


Christophera said:


> #3 Are the diagonals which are part of the crane platform also shown in the linked image of elevator guide rail supports.



#3 is in this next photo that you annotated the particular diagonal with a yellow number 3. It's the only diagonal even CLOSE to the yellow 3. There are no diagonals shown BETWEEN THE CORE COLUMNS in that photo close to the yellow number 3. That makes it part of the "sawtooth" you later claim it was. You can clearly see that the diagonal is NOT attached to the core columns as they aren't even erected up to that height yet.





Then you go on to say that in the same quote that the diagonals you call out with the yellow number 3,  are ALSO SHOWN IN THE LINKED IMAGE OF THE ELEVATOR GUIDE RAIL SUPPORTS, which links back to this photo:





YOU THOUGHT THEY WERE THE SAME DIAGONALS!!!!!!

What a friggin' moron. Then you lie and try to cover it up?! Yeah, you really are about the truth!!!


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==


1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked

2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.

3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked

*4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked*

5. Butt plates are used to join steel core columns and are too weak. debunked
*
6. Diagonal bracing of steel core columns is actually part of the crane structure. debunked*
*
7. Anyone that disagrees with the concrete core hoax is a secret government agent. (totally delusional. needs no debunking) *


----------



## Christophera

You bogus link is a page produced by a poster from scholars fro 9-11 truth.  William, I think was its handle.  I caught it and another poster,a foriegner, discussing an image showing an unraveled piece of flexible electrical conduit which they thought was "det cord".

Why haven't you, or them ever at scholars, posted an image from 9-11 of the core FEMA said existed?

Since you are an agent supporting secret methods of mass murder, you only use text ad hominum and lies. 


F+obvious image
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2117758-post842.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1966323-post158.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1992513-post3708.html

F+
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068719-post4238.html

F+photo lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2093387-post4486.html

F+photo lie 2
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2094648-post4499.html

F+photoshop lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2097563-post650.html

F+plans lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290147-post1829.html

F+plan lie confirm
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290723-post1832.html

F+buckling north tower
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2379590-post2345.html

F+buckling
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2380272-post2348.html


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> You bogus link is a page produced by a poster from scholars fro 9-11 truth.  William, I think was its handle.  I caught it and another poster,a foriegner, discussing an image showing an unraveled piece of flexible electrical conduit which they thought was "det cord".
> 
> Why haven't you, or them ever at scholars, posted an image of the core FEMA said existed from 9-11?
> 
> Since you are an agent supporting secret methods of mass murder, you only use text ad hominum and lies.
> 
> 
> F+obvious image
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2117758-post842.html
> 
> F
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1966323-post158.html
> 
> F
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1992513-post3708.html
> 
> F+
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068719-post4238.html
> 
> F+photo lie
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2093387-post4486.html
> 
> F+photo lie 2
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2094648-post4499.html
> 
> F+photoshop lie
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2097563-post650.html
> 
> F+plans lie
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290147-post1829.html
> 
> F+plan lie confirm
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290723-post1832.html
> 
> F+buckling north tower
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2379590-post2345.html
> 
> F+buckling
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2380272-post2348.html





Figures this is all you can post as a rebuttal.

You got caught red handed fucking up big time and then try to cover your ass by lying about what you meant. The sad part is that this isn't the first time you've been caught doing this. there have been MANY times.

You're fucking pathetic you know that?


----------



## Christophera

You've been busted red handed using gamolons account stan.  Agents work together and share resources, as fradulent as they may be.  gumjob can't cuss like cheney, that is your specialty.

Post an image of the core on 9-11 that FEMA said existed if this is not true.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Then you go on to say that in the same quote that the diagonals you call out with the yellow number 3,  are ALSO SHOWN IN THE LINKED IMAGE OF THE ELEVATOR GUIDE RAIL SUPPORTS, which links back to this photo:



They may not be the same, but they are still diagonal and you've NEVER posted an image of them in the core area on 9-11.  The reason for this is they did not exist, as well as the steel core columns.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional bullshit removed>


seek out professional help, you are seriously delusional


----------



## Christophera

Another agent with no evidence.  The concrete core is proven with independently verified evidence.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Christophera

Your credibility as a decent human being and America is destroyed.  Not to mention the fact you refuse to recognize  the violations of law that invaildate the cause of death determination of 3,000 people in 20 seconds.

D
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068183-post334.html

D-agent
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104806-post4606.html

D-rebar & plan links
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2331142-post6209.html


F+D slam
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104963-post4610.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> i'm a dipshit with no evidence of a concrete core
> 
> <paranoid delusions removed>


seek out professional help


----------



## Modbert

Four red stars? Oof.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> My credibility as a decent human being and American is destroyedby failure to pay my child support
> 
> 
> <paranoid delusions removed>



seek out professional help


----------



## DiveCon

Modbert said:


> Four red stars? Oof.


and working on his 5th


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four red stars? Oof.
> 
> 
> 
> and working on his 5th
Click to expand...


All fully well-deserved, too!


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four red stars? Oof.
> 
> 
> 
> and working on his 5th
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All fully well-deserved, too!
Click to expand...

the level of his paranoid delusions is astounding


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and working on his 5th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All fully well-deserved, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the level of his paranoid delusions is astounding
Click to expand...


he's not paranoid. he's the chosen one. us normal people are all just little hypnotized manchirian candidates. he is here to lead us all to greater enlightenment. he is here to save us all.

really.

no shit.

its not a delusion.

its all true.

he is the chosen one.

if you dont believe me just read hi letter to hillary clinton.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> All fully well-deserved, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the level of his paranoid delusions is astounding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's not paranoid. he's the chosen one. us normal people are all just little hypnotized manchirian candidates. he is here to lead us all to greater enlightenment. he is here to save us all.
> 
> really.
> 
> no shit.
> 
> its not a delusion.
> 
> its all true.
> 
> he is the chosen one.
> 
> if you dont believe me just read hi letter to hillary clinton.
Click to expand...

he sent a letter to her?
LOL
where is it?


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the level of his paranoid delusions is astounding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's not paranoid. he's the chosen one. us normal people are all just little hypnotized manchirian candidates. he is here to lead us all to greater enlightenment. he is here to save us all.
> 
> really.
> 
> no shit.
> 
> its not a delusion.
> 
> its all true.
> 
> he is the chosen one.
> 
> if you dont believe me just read hi letter to hillary clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he sent a letter to her?
> LOL
> where is it?
Click to expand...


thats what this thread was about. its also on his website someplace.....

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...nica-lewinsky-and-why-women-couldnt-vote.html


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's not paranoid. he's the chosen one. us normal people are all just little hypnotized manchirian candidates. he is here to lead us all to greater enlightenment. he is here to save us all.
> 
> really.
> 
> no shit.
> 
> its not a delusion.
> 
> its all true.
> 
> he is the chosen one.
> 
> if you dont believe me just read hi letter to hillary clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> he sent a letter to her?
> LOL
> where is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats what this thread was about. its also on his website someplace.....
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...nica-lewinsky-and-why-women-couldnt-vote.html
Click to expand...

ah, i forgot about that one


i had even posted in the thread LOL


----------



## Christophera

Invisisteel, never seen on 9-11.







No agent can support its existence but the perpetrators need the lie upheld so they keep asserting with text exposing themselves.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <paranoid delusions removed>


complete and utter bullshit


----------



## Christophera

I can prove a concrete core was in the center of the Twin Towers.






And that the engineer of record
 for the Twins identifies concrete.

Can you prove anything?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I can prove a concrete core was in the center of the Twin Towers.
> 
> 
> 
> And that the engineer of record
> for the Twins identifies concrete.
> 
> Can you prove anything?


your photo does not prove what you claim, and Mr Robertson never said what you claim
you are a fucking idiot


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I can prove a concrete core was in the center of the Twin Towers.


then why havent you, chrissy? you have been trying for years to convince people. who have you convinced, chrissy? where are your pictures of a concrete core?

oh thats right. IT DOESNT EXIST. the only thing you can prove is that you are a completely delusional moron.

here's pictures of the actual steel core.







































































...and here's a picture of the same object you continually post that ISNT convered in smoke and you can clearly see it is steel, not concrete.






"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Invisisteel, never seen on 9-11.
> 
> No agent can support its existence but the perpetrators need the lie upheld so they keep asserting with text exposing themselves.



*zero point poster of 4 red badge record*


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> You are conducting obvious evasion agent.
> 
> It is not reasonable to suggest that hallway width is somehow more intrinsic than evidence direct from the scene of the crime.
> 
> This is concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You support secret methods of mass murder.



Oh yes it is Chris. 

What am about to show you will completely destroy your theory and prove once and for all that you are full of shit and made all this garbage up about a concrete core. That you misinterpreted photos and made it seem like you knew what you were talking about just to keep your bullshit theory alive. That you have changed your story over the course of time to make it fit the evidence against your theory, even when it contradicted what you stated in the past. That major mistakes have been pointed out to you and you just sit around and do nothing about them.

Your time here (and everywhere else) is about to be terminated permanently. 

First, your scaled diagram of the lobby floor. Notice the inside dimensions of the core being 80' x 120':




Second. Let's establish a claim that you have made. The claim is that the hallways alternated sides in WTC1. According to you and your website, the hallways changed sides from south to north. You put that claim in this picture you modified. It states in the upper right corner "*Note: Hall on long axis offset to south reverses to north side at 72nd*":





Those skylobby hallways were about 16' wide and ran the length of the long axis. Since they reversed sides as you claim, you have effectively removed two sections of space, measuring 16' x 120' for use by elevators and their shafts because they could not have run through these hallways.

Now you also claim that there was one hallway running north and south. That hallway was about 7' wide. Since we already accounted for the two 16' wide hallways, the north-south hallway further removes two sections of space at 7' x 24' that cannot be used for the elevators and their shafts.

You have now effectively created four open rectangular areas (you even mention these four "cells" on your website") at 24' x 56.5' in size that the elevators and their shafts could use. There were 23 express elevators, 24 local elevators in each of the three "zones", and one freight elevator. 

So in those four, 24' x 56.5' spaces at the lobby level, you need to now fit 12 elevators in EACH of those cells. In addition to that, you need to fit the elevator guide rail support steel. You need to fit the stairwells into those spaces. You need to fit the hallways needed to ACCESS the elevator doors of the express elevators AND the 24 local elevators in each zone.

See what you have created Chris?

Your fake concrete core and your bullshit claim that the ALL elevators were inside the core has made what you claim to be there a PHYSICAL IMPOSSIBILITY!!!!!



The express elevators HAD to be up against the 16' wide skylobby hallways in order to let people out so they could then access the 24 local elevators. That would put the local elevators between your long axis core wall AND the bank of express elevators on either side.

How did they do this?

You're done moron. Unless you can provide a suitable scaled drawing showing how the elevators and all the stuff inside these cells was oriented, your theory is DEAD. 

I know you won't provide one because you're a chickenshit.

The other part of your dilemma is that you have now placed the hallways RIGHT AGAINST THE INSIDE FACE OF ONE OF YOUR CORE WALLS per this photo:





How is THAT possible?!?!?! With this claim, you have now eliminated elevators on that side of the tower because your concrete core wall butts up against the hallway!!!!

Come on Chris. TRY and prove me wrong.


----------



## Christophera

Not one image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.

BTW, the light is reflecting off the inside of the concrete core in the second level off hallwyas down fromthe top.  The concrete was very smooth from the breakdown inner steel form.






The fact that light shines through shows there were no continuous columns in the core.  Done deal.

Agents here support the FEMA deception, not truth.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Not one image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> BTW, the light is reflecting off the inside of the concrete core in the second level off hallwyas down fromthe top.  The concrete was very smooth from the breakdown inner steel form.
> 
> The fact that light shines through shows there were no continuous columns in the core.  Done deal.
> 
> Agents here support the FEMA deception, not truth.


bullshit.


----------



## Christophera

If that is true you will post an image from 9-11 of this core structure in the core area.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If that is true you will post an image from 9-11 of this core structure in the core area.



HOW FUCKING STUPID ARE YOU?

how many times are you going to ask for pictures of the core after already being provided with them? so once again..... for the moron that cant remember the pictures that were given to him a few minutes ago..... here's pictures of the steel core that the fema drawing represents.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is true you will post an image from 9-11 of this core structure in the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW FUCKING STUPID ARE YOU?
> 
> how many times are you going to ask for pictures of the core after already being provided with them? so once again..... for the moron that cant remember the pictures that were given to him a few minutes ago..... here's pictures of the steel core that the fema drawing represents.
Click to expand...

hey chri$$, i thought gypsum wall planks wouldnt survive?????

 just more proof you are fucking delusional


----------



## Christophera

None of your images show steel core columns INSIDE the core agent.  You are supporting secrete methods of mass murder of innocent people.

Just like gamolon who cannot say how the supposed gypsum fastened to the supposed steel core columns is seen absolutely uniform with no structural steel protruding AFTER hundreds of thousands of tons of heavy strucutral steel crashed over it.







That .  .  . is a concrete core just like the engineer of record identifies 2 days after 9-11 in a globally published magazine.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> None of your images show steel core columns INSIDE the core agent.
> ==delusional bullshit removed==



all of them show steel core columns INSDIE the core area. there were no columns outside the core area except the perimeter walls of the building.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> None of your images show steel core columns INSIDE the core agent.  You are supporting secrete methods of mass murder of innocent people.
> 
> Just like gamolon who cannot say how the supposed gypsum fastened to the supposed steel core columns is seen absolutely uniform with no structural steel protruding AFTER hundreds of thousands of tons of heavy strucutral steel crashed over it.
> 
> 
> 
> That .  .  . is a concrete core just like the engineer of record identifies 2 days after 9-11 in a globally published magazine.


the STEEL COLUMNS were the CORE, you fucking idiot


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> None of your images show steel core columns INSIDE the core agent.  You are supporting secrete methods of mass murder of innocent people.
> 
> Just like gamolon who cannot say how the supposed gypsum fastened to the supposed steel core columns is seen absolutely uniform with no structural steel protruding AFTER hundreds of thousands of tons of heavy strucutral steel crashed over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That .  .  . is a concrete core just like the engineer of record identifies 2 days after 9-11 in a globally published magazine.



How did 12 express elevators and 24 local elevators, 3 access hallways for those local elevators at about 10' wide, staircases, and steel columns fit into two 24' x 56.5' rectangles.

Can't do it can you Chris? Physically impossible isn't it Chris?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> None of your images show steel core columns INSIDE the core agent.  You are supporting secrete methods of mass murder of innocent people.
> 
> Just like gamolon who cannot say how the supposed gypsum fastened to the supposed steel core columns is seen absolutely uniform with no structural steel protruding AFTER hundreds of thousands of tons of heavy strucutral steel crashed over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That .  .  . is a concrete core just like the engineer of record identifies 2 days after 9-11 in a globally published magazine.



Hey Chris, how come there are none of your steel cross members protruding out of the side of the concrete core???? Remember that? You said the beams connecting the out ring of core columns and inner ring of elevator guide steel was EMBEDDED within the concrete core. How come we don't see those sticking 8 to 10 feet out of the sides of the concrete core there? I mean you are able to see 6" diameter rebar right? Clealry we should be able to see those beams sticking out of the sides...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> None of your images show steel core columns INSIDE the core agent.  You are supporting secrete methods of mass murder of innocent people.
> 
> Just like gamolon who cannot say how the supposed gypsum fastened to the supposed steel core columns is seen *absolutely uniform* with no structural steel protruding AFTER hundreds of thousands of tons of heavy strucutral steel crashed over it.
> 
> That .  .  . is a concrete core just like the engineer of record identifies 2 days after 9-11 in a globally published magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Brown, how can you make the claim that the gypsum board was "absolutely uniform" based on a long range, blurry, out of focus, smoke & dust filled picture of the steel core??
> 
> Is this a new "secrete" method of analyzing pictures of "strucutral" steel?? The new retard/dipshit method???
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

If this were gypsum fastened to steel core columns,






Then there would be holes in it and steel would be protruding out the top with bracing dangling from it.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> If this were gypsum fastened to steel core columns,
> 
> 
> 
> Then there would be holes in it and steel would be protruding out the top with bracing dangling from it.


dipshit, there might be holes in it
but, since it is a 3 dimensional object, the holes might not line up to where light would shine through
and that also might be other things in the way, such as elevator cars, A/C ducting, electrical conduit etc
you prove over and over that you are a fucking moronic idiot


----------



## Christophera

So you suggest that no holes would line up and no steel would protrude AND the information of engineer of record was not accurately published in a global magazine when the information is CRITICAL to the perceptions of 3,000 deaths?

Gee, and you do his while failing to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of building plans and 6,000 files of photographs?

Do you think people are really stupid?

F'nnn traitor.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If this were gypsum fastened to steel core columns,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there would be holes in it and steel would be protruding out the top with bracing dangling from it.



says who?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> So you suggest that no holes would line up and no steel would protrude AND the information of engineer of record was not accurately published in a global magazine when the information is CRITICAL to the perceptions of 3,000 deaths?
> 
> Gee, and you do his while failing to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of building plans and 6,000 files of photographs?
> 
> Do you think people are really stupid?
> 
> F'nnn traitor.


nope. people are that stupid. only you. thats why you are the only person pushing this stupid concrete core hoax. 

you're a fucking deadbeat scumbag that refuses to support his own children, tries to collect social security disability while working under the table and also abuses the legal system for stupid fucking insignificant things.


----------



## Christophera

Of course the deprivation of Constitional rights means nothing to a traitor supporting secret methods of mass murder.  But reader may appreciate the documentation of such gaucheries.

MUNICIPAL FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html 
WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html

And of course you've never recognized the violations of law depriving America of the plans of the Twin towers as well as 6,000 photo files.

And agents have never posted an image from 9-11 of the core they barely provide even bogus evidence for.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> And of course you've never recognized the violations of law depriving America of the plans of the Twin towers as well as 6,000 photo files.


YOU are the one violating the law, dipshit


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> If this were gypsum fastened to steel core columns,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there would be holes in it and steel would be protruding out the top with bracing dangling from it.



You're goddamn stupid you know that?

If we should see holes in the gypsum planking then we should see the hallways you say existed in your core walls!!!!!

I don't see ANY!!!!

Also, where are the beams connecting the perimeter core columns to the elevator guide rail support steel? You know, the ones you say were embedded in your core wall? the ones that would be sticking out about 6 feet all over the damn place!

Apply your same reasoning to your own claims and theory.


----------



## Christophera

And we see no protruding columns, and we see a uniform top.  All impossible with steel core columns under those conditions.

You are a traitor supporting secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> And we see no protruding columns, and we see a uniform top.  All impossible with steel core columns under those conditions.
> 
> You are a traitor supporting secret methods of mass murder.



And we see no protruding beams sticking out of the concrete wall by 6 feet. We see no hallway openings like you claim there was in your core.

Using the same criteria you just laid out, your core didn't exist either. 

You're done moron.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> All impossible with steel core columns under those conditions.



says who? YOU?!!! 

source please. or this this just something else you pulled out of your ass?


----------



## Christophera

I show what can only be concrete in many ways.











I show the plans from silverstein (revision table digitally altered after scanning), after the real ones are stolen by guiliani.  You try to use the lie and the theft of public documents to keep secret methods of mass murder secret.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I show what can only be concrete in many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I show the plans from silverstein (revision table digitally altered after scanning), after the real ones are stolen by guiliani.  You try to use the lie and the theft of public documents to keep secret methods of mass murder secret.



lets count the delusions.

1. you show a picture of the steel core and claim it's concrete. 
2. you show another picture of the steel core and claim it proves a concrete core. 
3. you claim leaked plans were digitally altered. 
4. you claim documents taken to be microfilmed and were later returned were stolen. 
5. you make an extremely absurd claim with no basis in fact at all that the building plans and every picture of a concrete core that ever existed were included in these documents. 
6. there was a secret method of mass murder (people flew planes into buildings. its no secret) 

why do you keep trying to change the subject from explaining how its impossible to fit all those elevators inside your concrete core?!!


----------



## Christophera

1. you show no image of supposed steel core columns from 9-11 where the core structure is heavily tested and exposed. 
2. you misrepresent elevator guide rail support steel with weak butt plate joints used randomly to join sections. 
3. You cannot show any official plans only leaked plans shown to be digitally altered. 
4. You refuse to recognize the WTC documents were stolen from the city and falsely state they were scanned. 
5. you make a claim with no independently verified evidence and have no plans or images from 9-11 showing the core you claim, which you cannot even describe. 
6. there was a secret method of mass murder because the analysis of collapse cannot be correct when NIST (disclaimer) did not have the buildings plans.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> 1. you show no image of supposed steel core columns from 9-11 where the core structure is heavily tested and exposed.
> 2. you misrepresent elevator guide rail support steel with weak butt plate joints used randomly to join sections.
> 3. You cannot show any official plans only leaked plans shown to be digitally altered.
> 4. You refuse to recognize the WTC documents were stolen from the city and falsely state they were scanned.
> 5. you make a claim with no independently verified evidence and have no plans or images from 9-11 showing the core you claim, which you cannot even describe.
> 6. there was a secret method of mass murder because the analysis of collapse cannot be correct when NIST (disclaimer) did not have the buildings plans.


1. tested by who? it didnt even exist.... how the fuck could it be "tested"?  (making shit up as you go along again?!!)
2. "elevator guide rail support steel" is something you completely made up. i asked for months for you to back that claim up and you never have. 
3. i dont need to show any official plans. this concrete core hoax is your baby. where are your plans? 
4. you refuse to recognize the documents were microfilmed and returned. the city has them. go look at them instead of whining about them. get off your lazy deadbeat non-child supporting ass and go see them.
5. you claim you have independently verified evidence. apparently you do not know what that means. i suggest you look it up before embarrassing yourself further.
6. there is no secret method of mass murder. terrorists flew planes into buildings and murdered almost 3000 people. its not secret.

did you figure out how to fit all those elevators into your fake concrete core yet?


----------



## Christophera

Most importantly you've failed to show the fundamental design here as it would be seen on 9-11 if it existed.







Abject failure.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Most importantly you've failed to show the fundamental design here as it would be seen on 9-11 if it existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abject failure.



look up a few posts from this one, jackass. 

pics of the steel core. 

WHERE'S YOUR FUCKING CONCRETE?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most importantly you've failed to show the fundamental design here as it would be seen on 9-11 if it existed.
> 
> 
> 
> Abject failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look up a few posts from this one, jackass.
> 
> pics of the steel core.
> 
> *WHERE'S YOUR FUCKING CONCRETE?*
Click to expand...

between his ears


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most importantly you've failed to show the fundamental design here as it would be seen on 9-11 if it existed.
> 
> 
> 
> Abject failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look up a few posts from this one, jackass.
> 
> pics of the steel core.
> 
> *WHERE'S YOUR FUCKING CONCRETE?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> between his ears
Click to expand...


Up his ass, with the rest of his theories.


----------



## Christophera

You have prove very well you are unable to provide an image from 9-11 while the towers are coming apart for cameras that shows the FEMA core.  There is no independently verified evidence for the steel core columns.

That kind of evidence only exists for the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You have prove very well you are unable to provide an image from 9-11 while the towers are coming apart for cameras that shows the FEMA core.  There is no independently verified evidence for the steel core columns.
> 
> That kind of evidence only exists for the concrete core.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


same old delusional bullshit over and over again. 
all this crap has been debunked before.

1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked

*2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.*

3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked

*4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked*

5. Butt plates are used to join steel core columns and are too weak. debunked

6. Diagonal bracing of steel core columns is actually part of the crane structure. debunked

7. Anyone that disagrees with the concrete core hoax is a secret government agent. (totally delusional. needs no debunking)


----------



## Christophera

All posters in this thread attempting to support the existence of steel core columns per the FEMA discription/diagram are committing misprision of felony and treason.

The infiltration of the US government has influence adequate to remove reasonable performance supportive and defensive of the US Constitution from the federal judiciary.  Reason and evidence are not utilized in the temporal extension of Constitutional principle.  Judges have rejected their sworn duty and assigned it to the citizen.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> All posters in this thread attempting to support the existence of steel core columns per the FEMA discription/diagram are committing misprision of felony and treason.


all the posters in this thread, except you, have seen the proof that you are totally fucking moronically delusionally stupid


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> All posters in this thread attempting to support the existence of steel core columns per the FEMA discription/diagram are committing misprision of felony and treason.
> 
> The infiltration of the US government has influence adequate to remove reasonable performance supportive and defensive of the US Constitution from the federal judiciary.  Reason and evidence are not utilized in the temporal extension of Constitutional principle.  Judges have rejected their sworn duty and assigned it to the citizen.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382





its no conspiracy, you fucking moron. you say stupid shit like "the towers had a concrete core" and everyone else laughs at you because the truth is it had a steel core. all your paranoid delusions aside its already been proven that its IMPOSSIBLE for the towers to have had a concrete core.

every time you are proven wrong you change your story yet again. you change your story more than you change your underwear.

you are just a fucking moron trying to push your concrete core hoax so you can make money. it didnt work. go back to asking your sister to support measly excuse for a life. you've been proven to be lying repeatedly.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> All posters in this thread attempting to support the existence of steel core columns per the FEMA discription/diagram are committing misprision of felony and treason.



Hey Chri*$$*y, We got a new mattress today, and the first thing I did was tear the tag off. According to the tag, that's a felony.

Now that you know, you have to rush off and file a misprision on me, so that you're not guilty too.  Here's my info, so that you have an easier time,

Jacob Blues
1060 W. Addison Street
Chicago IL

Please remember to take the filing fee this time, OK?


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All posters in this thread attempting to support the existence of steel core columns per the FEMA discription/diagram are committing misprision of felony and treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chri*$$*y, We got a new mattress today, and the first thing I did was tear the tag off. According to the tag, that's a felony.
> 
> Now that you know, you have to rush off and file a misprision on me, so that you're not guilty too.  Here's my info, so that you have an easier time,
> 
> Jacob Blues
> 1060 W. Addison Street
> Chicago IL
> 
> Please remember to take the filing fee this time, OK?
Click to expand...


This is different than the tag on the mattress, but the perps wouldn't want you to acknowledge that.

Some people have a very tangible sense of that difference.






And there are many people that know about the concrete core.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2MStxGeRdE]YouTube - North Tower - Concrete Core[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All posters in this thread attempting to support the existence of steel core columns per the FEMA discription/diagram are committing misprision of felony and treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chri*$$*y, We got a new mattress today, and the first thing I did was tear the tag off. According to the tag, that's a felony.
> 
> Now that you know, you have to rush off and file a misprision on me, so that you're not guilty too.  Here's my info, so that you have an easier time,
> 
> Jacob Blues
> 1060 W. Addison Street
> Chicago IL
> 
> Please remember to take the filing fee this time, OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is different than the tag on the mattress, but the perps wouldn't want you to acknowledge that.
> 
> Some people have a very tangible sense of that difference.
> 
> 
> 
> And there are many people that know about the concrete core.
Click to expand...

that is nothing but lies
there can only be delusional fucktards the THINK there was a concrete core
the facts are that the core was STEEL COLUMNS


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All posters in this thread attempting to support the existence of steel core columns per the FEMA discription/diagram are committing misprision of felony and treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chri*$$*y, We got a new mattress today, and the first thing I did was tear the tag off. According to the tag, that's a felony.
> 
> Now that you know, you have to rush off and file a misprision on me, so that you're not guilty too.  Here's my info, so that you have an easier time,
> 
> Jacob Blues
> 1060 W. Addison Street
> Chicago IL
> 
> Please remember to take the filing fee this time, OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is different than the tag on the mattress, but the perps wouldn't want you to acknowledge that.
> 
> Some people have a very tangible sense of that difference.
> 
> And there are many people that know about the concrete core.
Click to expand...


Nope, a felony is a felony. Get your ass down to the courtroom, and don't forget your wallet.

(Just don't let that court clerk see it, or he will empty it again for you!!)


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



that poor kid in your picture doesnt believe your concrete core hoax and neither do the rest of his family. so why you posting it?

oh yeah.....

BECAUSE YOU ARE A FUCKING MORON!!


----------



## Christophera

Just because the judge at the LA federal court rejects his duty and assigns it to me does not mean I need a filing fee.  This is criminal,  But thanks for the address anyway, you will make a vulnerable defendant.

I feel quite sure if they were to see the evidence you attempt to ignore they would know there is a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Just because the judge at the LA federal court rejects his duty and assigns it to me does not mean I need a filing fee.  This is criminal,  But thanks for the address anyway, you will make a vulnerable defendant.
> 
> I feel quite sure if they were to see the evidence you attempt to ignore they would know there is a concrete core.


the only thing the judge failed in his duties is he should have locked you up for psych evaluation


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> J==delusional bullshit removed--



its not criminal. your filing has no basis in reality. 

i'm quite sure that anyone that sees what you call "evidence" will realize how fucking out of your mind you are.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chri*$$*y, We got a new mattress today, and the first thing I did was tear the tag off. According to the tag, that's a felony.
> 
> Now that you know, you have to rush off and file a misprision on me, so that you're not guilty too.  Here's my info, so that you have an easier time,
> 
> Jacob Blues
> 1060 W. Addison Street
> Chicago IL
> 
> Please remember to take the filing fee this time, OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is different than the tag on the mattress, but the perps wouldn't want you to acknowledge that.
> 
> Some people have a very tangible sense of that difference.
> 
> And there are many people that know about the concrete core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, a felony is a felony. Get your ass down to the courtroom, and don't forget your wallet.
> 
> (Just don't let that court clerk see it, or he will empty it again for you!!)
Click to expand...

actually, the purchaser can remove that tag
it just cant be removed before the purchase


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> actually, the purchaser can remove that tag
> it just cant be removed before the purchase



what happens if you rent or buy used? because i'm pretty sure crissy has never been able to afford a brand new mattress.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, the purchaser can remove that tag
> it just cant be removed before the purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what happens if you rent or buy used? because i'm pretty sure crissy has never been able to afford a brand new mattress.
Click to expand...

used, i think you just get what you pay for
rent, EWWWWW, have no idea


----------



## Christophera

What the agents here are doing is concealing felony and treason.

_
MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.

Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States


TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._

I know you are doing this so I must find an official to disclose your treason to.  There are others too who know they need to stop you.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> What the agents here are doing is concealing felony and treason.


there are NO agents here, dipshit
and what you are doing is perpetrating a hoax


----------



## Christophera

The exact opposite is true because you cannot produce an image of the core FEMA shows here that was published with the first WTC report.







This is concrete.






And the buildings engineer provided that info to Newsweek

There are many images that show the concrete core or parts of it on 9-11.






But not one image of the supposed steel core columns is ever seen.


----------



## Christophera

And no, those are not steel core columns like agents would pretend they see.  What is seen on the left is too massive to be structural steel like is on the right side.


----------



## Fizz

thats the fucking verizon building on the left, jackass!!


----------



## Christophera

Pretending you cannot see the spire with the concrete wall to the left of it is not credible agent.  You've seen this image many times.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Pretending you cannot see the spire with the concrete wall to the left of it is not credible agent.  You've seen this image many times.


no shit i've seen it many times. there's no concrete in the picture.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Pretending you cannot see the spire with the concrete wall to the left of it is not credible agent.  You've seen this image many times.


there is no concrete in that photo
you moron


----------



## Liability

NULL POSTER said:


> Pretending you cannot see the spire with the concrete wall to the left of it is not credible agent.  You've seen this image many times.



Actually, Null Poster, pretending that anybody CAN see concrete which is obviously not there is what lacks credibility.  Every time you post it you are proving you are an unabashed abject liar since it  never has and never can show concrete that isn't there.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Christophera said:


> What the agents here are doing is concealing felony and treason.
> 
> _
> MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> 
> Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
> 
> Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States
> 
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
> 
> I know you are doing this so I must find an official to disclose your treason to.  There are others too who know they need to stop you.



This fricken dupe is still OCDing 9/11?  Dude...get a fucking job .....you scumbag.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> What the agents here are doing is concealing felony and treason.
> 
> I know you are doing this so I must find an official to disclose your treason to.  There are others too who know they need to stop you.



That's right, get your ass down to the courtroom tomorrow morning to turn me in, otherwise you're just as guilty.

We wouldn't want that, would we. You're already in enough trouble due to not paying your child support.


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:


> Pretending you cannot see the spire with the concrete wall to the left of it is not credible agent.  You've seen this image many times.



You seem very convinced about this Chris... 

Just to be fair  how about you print out your picture .. get a red pencil .. I said RED ..!! .. and draw a line around whatever it is you are talking about. Then scan the picture and post it here for us to see.

If you have a picture publishing program use that instead .. but I thought the RED pencil idea would be easier for you to cope with.

Thanks Chri$$y poos.

Stann


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretending you cannot see the spire with the concrete wall to the left of it is not credible agent.  You've seen this image many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem very convinced about this Chris...
> 
> Just to be fair  how about you print out your picture .. get a red pencil .. I said RED ..!! .. and draw a line around whatever it is you are talking about. Then scan the picture and post it here for us to see.
> 
> If you have a picture publishing program use that instead .. but I thought the RED pencil idea would be easier for you to cope with.
> 
> Thanks Chri$$y poos.
> 
> Stann
Click to expand...

maybe crayon would be even better


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> maybe crayon would be even better


he's not allowed to play with crayons. he keeps eating them.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe crayon would be even better
> 
> 
> 
> he's not allowed to play with crayons. he keeps eating them.
Click to expand...

you'd rather he eat the pencils?


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe crayon would be even better
> 
> 
> 
> he's not allowed to play with crayons. he keeps eating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you'd rather he eat the pencils?
Click to expand...


lead is a metal and therefore the pencils have a concrete core, agent.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's not allowed to play with crayons. he keeps eating them.
> 
> 
> 
> you'd rather he eat the pencils?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lead is a metal and therefore the pencils have a concrete core, agent.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's not allowed to play with crayons. he keeps eating them.
> 
> 
> 
> you'd rather he eat the pencils?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lead is a metal and therefore the pencils have a concrete core, agent.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe crayon would be even better
> 
> 
> 
> he's not allowed to play with crayons. he keeps eating them.
Click to expand...


That's why he's only allowed to use finger paint. 

Under adult supervision, of course.


----------



## Christophera

_Robertson is verified by Oxford 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of the WTC 2 core,






verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Rat in the Hat

^^^^^
*zero point post*


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> ^^^^^
> *zero point post*


but it is typical for that delusional moron


----------



## Rat in the Hat

I really don't know why he keeps on posting & reposting his debunked Robertson, Oxford, Domel bullshit.

Nobody believed it the first time, and nobody's going to believe it now. He's just wasting server space.

It's too bad we can't put post content on the ignore list.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> I really don't know why he keeps on posting & reposting his debunked Robertson, Oxford, Domel bullshit.
> 
> Nobody believed it the first time, and nobody's going to believe it now. He's just wasting server space.
> 
> It's too bad we can't put post content on the ignore list.


well, the board could put him in COPPA status (meant for teens) and he wouldnt be able to post links of images
but they dont seem to want to


----------



## Christophera

You can attempt to label it crap and all that does is show you are working to conceal felony and treason.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

_TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.



MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;_


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You can attempt to label it crap and all that does is show you are working to conceal felony and treason.


why is it that anyone that exposes your lie as complete bullshit is guilty of treason?

you're a fucking liar. thats all there is to it.


----------



## Christophera

The agent attempts to state that United States code is BS.  Of course the agent is violating it so would naturally deny it is valid law and that independently verified evidence substantiates the facts.

FEMA deceived NIST regarding the core structure of the towers.  It was concrete.  This is the east wall of the WTC 1 core wall toppling into the core area.






If this is not true fuz will post an image from 9-11 of the structure FEMA states existed.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The agent attempts to state that United States code is BS.  Of course the agent is violating it so would naturally deny it is valid law and that independently verified evidence substantiates the facts.


no jackass. i state that YOU are full of shit not the US code. you are a delusional moron and your claim that everyone that disagrees with you is a super secret government agent is proof of that.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The agent attempts to state that United States code is BS.  Of course the agent is violating it so would naturally deny it is valid law and that independently verified evidence substantiates the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> no jackass. i state that YOU are full of shit not the US code. you are a delusional moron and your claim that everyone that disagrees with you is a super secret government agent is proof of that.
Click to expand...

the moron is so delusional he cant see reality


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The agent attempts to state that United States code is BS.  Of course the agent is violating it so would naturally deny it is valid law and that independently verified evidence substantiates the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> no jackass. i state that YOU are full of shit not the US code. you are a delusional moron and your claim that everyone that disagrees with you is a super secret government agent is proof of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the moron is so delusional he cant see reality
Click to expand...


He also can't see that he is a laughing stock.

However, he has proved he is insane. He keeps posting the same old bullshit expecting a different outcome.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> no jackass. i state that YOU are full of shit not the US code. you are a delusional moron and your claim that everyone that disagrees with you is a super secret government agent is proof of that.
> 
> 
> 
> the moron is so delusional he cant see reality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He also can't see that he is a laughing stock.
> 
> However, he has proved he is insane. He keeps posting the same old bullshit expecting a different outcome.
Click to expand...

yup


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> no jackass. i state that YOU are full of shit not the US code. you are a delusional moron and your claim that everyone that disagrees with you is a super secret government agent is proof of that.
> 
> 
> 
> the moron is so delusional he cant see reality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He also can't see that he is a laughing stock.
> 
> However, he has proved he is insane. He keeps posting the same old bullshit expecting a different outcome.
Click to expand...


In your case you are posting the same old *nothing* and expecting credibility over and over.

You have not posted an image from 9-11 of what FEMA depicts,







There were no steel core columns, only elevator guide rail support steel in the core.  FEMA misrepresents it and so do you.

To conceal felony and treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the moron is so delusional he cant see reality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also can't see that he is a laughing stock.
> 
> However, he has proved he is insane. He keeps posting the same old bullshit expecting a different outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your case you are posting the same old *nothing* and expecting credibility over and over.
> 
> You have not posted an image from 9-11 of what FEMA depicts,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were no steel core columns, only elevator guide rail support steel in the core.  FEMA misrepresents it and so do you.
> 
> To conceal felony and treason.
Click to expand...

you post the same delusional  bullshit and expect a different result


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> There were no steel core columns, only elevator guide rail support steel in the core.


proof please. where are you getting this information from?


----------



## Christophera

The 1990 documentary, The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers", now disappeared by PBS but evidence of its existence has been found by Ph.D Ron Larsen and he talks about the search for the docuemntary and finding recored showing it existed in this .mp3

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3

The independent verifications of the concrete core make it a fact.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> The 1990 documentary, The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers", now disappeared by PBS but evidence of its existence has been found by Ph.D Ron Larsen and he talks about the search for the docuemntary and finding recored showing it existed in this .mp3
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
> 
> The independent verifications of the concrete core make it a fact.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._



more delusional bullshit by the chief agent for profit.

Prove said documentary exists at all.


I still have seen no proof for the existence of the video you continue to quote.


I think it was simply a bad acid trip you took with the TV on......


----------



## Christophera

Prove said core depicted in this solitary official graphic exists by showing it on 9-11 in the core area.


----------



## Fizz

the elevators wont all fit inside your non-existent concrete core.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The 1990 documentary, The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers", now disappeared by PBS but evidence of its existence has been found by Ph.D Ron Larsen and he talks about the search for the docuemntary and finding recored showing it existed in this .mp3



no shit it exists. you can watch it on youtube.

it just doesnt really contain any of the stupid shit you say it does.


----------



## Christophera

"The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" 2 hours in length, produced in 1990 is not  on youtube.

What is on youtube is,

_
Building The Twin Towers World Trade Center - Before 9/11 - Part 2 ...
This documentary was made in 1983 by The Port Authority of New York and New Jersey. The Footage shown is from the mid 60's through early 70's and .._

"The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" mentioned the 1983 port authority production with CONTEMPT because it misrepresented the towers core just as you and FEMA do.

That is why you MUST show this core structure on 9-11.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" 2 hours in length, produced in 1990 is not  on youtube.
> 
> What is on youtube is,
> 
> _
> Building The Twin Towers World Trade Center - Before 9/11 - Part 2 ...
> This documentary was made in 1983 by The Port Authority of New York and New Jersey. The Footage shown is from the mid 60's through early 70's and .._
> 
> "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" mentioned the 1983 port authority production with CONTEMPT because it misrepresented the towers core just as you and FEMA do.
> 
> That is why you MUST show this core structure on 9-11.



it wasnt 2 hours, you fucking moron. thats another one of your delusions.

let's take this step by step so even a moron like you can understand it.

you claim there was a concrete core.

you use a documentary as proof of that claim.

you cant show the documentary.

therefore, whether the documentary exists or not is NOT relevant because you can not show what is actually IN the documentary. 

its the same thing with your claim of missing documents and building plans. even if there were missing documents and building plans it in no way proves a concrete core. it would only prove things are missing. you make this stupid delusional and illogical leap to "i cant see it" to "that means there is a concrete core" that has absolutely no basis in reality.

you are seriously mentally ill.


----------



## Christophera

This is the independently verified proof.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._

The documentary enables me to use the evidence consistently to DESTROY your lie, the FEMA deception


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <lies and delusional BULLSHIT removed>



not one bit of that is true
you are a fucking LIAR


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> This is the independently verified proof.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._
> 
> The documentary enables me to use the evidence consistently to DESTROY your lie, the FEMA deception



first, you need to look up what the word "verify" means. oxford never verifies your stupid article where the reporter (not robertson) says there was a concrete core. the article was wrong and it was not only never published in the magazine, it was pulled from their website.

second, without being able to show the documentary you can claim it says anything you want. it doesnt  make it true. it makes you a delusional asshole. you can claim aliens came down and ate the world trade center for breakfast and your documentary proves it. it doesnt mean its true.

the documentary is available to view on youtube and clearly shows a STEEL CORE. you are just a lying sack of non child support paying shit.

did you figure out how to fit all those elevators into your non-existent concrete core yet?


----------



## Christophera

You are wrong.  The Newsweek site still has the story.

'Painful And Horrible' - Newsweek

You have not revealed your source for dimensions.  I've shown your link to go to wtc7.net which or 9-11 reasearch, which are not using all the evidence.  They are selective and distribute the fake plans without notice that they are in question.

They do not use the only image of a core structure on 9-11 .  .  . because it deos not agree with FEMA, and they support FEMA.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You are wrong.  The Newsweek site still has the story.
> 
> 'Painful And Horrible' - Newsweek


that doesnt make it any less WRONG
you pathetic moronic deadbeat piece of SHIT

seems you must have just found that or you wouldn't have been using that web archive all this time


but, it still isnt Robertson's words


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You are wrong.  The Newsweek site still has the story.
> 
> 'Painful And Horrible' - Newsweek
> 
> You have not revealed your source for dimensions.  I've shown your link to go to wtc7.net which or 9-11 reasearch, which are not using all the evidence.  They are selective and distribute the fake plans without notice that they are in question.
> 
> They do not use the only image of a core structure on 9-11 .  .  . because it deos not agree with FEMA, and they support FEMA.



you have been given the source for the elevator dimensions. if you dont like them then WHAT'S YOUR SOURCE, JACKASS?!!!!!!

so when was this article published in the magazine?


----------



## Fizz

just found something else your reporter got wrong in your article.....

the article was published on sept 12th, 2001. (24 hours after the event) yet the reporter says 48 hours later he had only gotten as far as tokyo from hong kong. 

this reporter have a time machine or what?


----------



## Christophera

Considering the time differences such is understandable.

You have not posted an image from 9-11 of the core FEMA said stood.






I have posted many images of concrete surrounding the core.  A portion of the WTC 1 east concrete wall toppling into the empty core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Considering the time differences such is understandable.
> 
> You have not posted an image from 9-11 of the core FEMA said stood.


it has been posted for you mutliple times
posting it yet again wouldnt change the fact you are totally fucking delusional


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Considering the time differences such is understandable.



no, you fucking moron..... asia is ahead of us... not behind. 

that would give them 12hours less to make the 9/12 deadline. not 12 hours more!!


----------



## Christophera

Any difference at all can carry/magnify, confuse errors.  Not an issue.  See the  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992.  See August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who is a structural engineer certified in 12 states.  The issue is that you cannot show this core on 9-11. issue






While I can show concrete.  The west  core  wall of WTC 1.  The north wall has already fallen and we see the core area.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Any difference at all can carry/magnify, confuse errors.  Not an issue.  See the  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992.  See August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who is a structural engineer certified in 12 states.  The issue is that you cannot show this core on 9-11. issue
> 
> 
> 
> While I can show concrete.  The west  core  wall of WTC 1.  The north wall has already fallen and we see the core area.


again, moron, there is NO CONCRETE in the photo


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==


all that crap has been debunked over and over again....


----------



## Christophera

Since you have not posted one image from 9-11 showing this structure ever, and continue to try and pass of images that DO NOT show this structure,






you are proven to be insincere.  Since you refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans and photos of the Twin towers, you are prove to be unconstitutional in your focus.  The Constitution and lawful government mean nothing to you.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==


debunked already


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ==delusional bullshit removed==
> 
> 
> 
> debunked already
Click to expand...

yup, he is totally batshit crazy


----------



## Christophera

Your false social group can do very little with text.

Especially since you attempt to say this is comprised of steel core columns and gypsum fastened to it.






Nonsense.

Here is a video from the south, of the WTC 2 concrete core after the steel has fallen away, taken slightly before the still above.  See at 9 seconds the double hallways of the narrow or south end of the WTC 2 concrete core.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related]YouTube - WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level[/ame]

The fact of the concrete core is independently verified.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your false social group can do very little with text.


there is nothing false about it dipshit
we all know you are fucking batshit crazy insane
we also know the WTC towers had STEEL cores


----------



## Christophera

As was stated, your text is meaningless in the face of hard evidence and the enablement that violations of law create .  .  . which you refuse to recognize, that also invalidate the official cause of death from collapse.

It is logical that the perpetrators would refuse to recognize that violation of law in order to evade the scrutiny that would arise IF the public knew there was a concrete core.  They are starting to figure it out.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2MStxGeRdE]YouTube - North Tower - Concrete Core[/ame]

Your false social group of the post 9-11 psyops is OBVIOUS.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> As was stated, your text is meaningless .


only YOUR text is meaningless you fucking MORON


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



answer the fucking questions instead of trying to change the subject the your delusional bullshit, jackass. 

how do you fit all those elevators inside your bullshit concrete core?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> As was stated, your text is meaningless in the face of hard evidence
> 
> Your false social group of the post 9-11 psyops is OBVIOUS.



Your horseshit is meaningless in the face of the fact that nobody believes you.

Where are the rest of the 9/11 truth movement in backing you up on your psychotic concrete core bullshit theory?

Why isn't 9/11 inside job endorsing the concrete core???
Why isn't Terral endorsing the concrete core???
Why isn't creativedreams endorsing the concrete core???
Why isn't Dante endorsing the concrete core???

Could it be because they are far more intelligent than you, and know that there were no concrete cores above street level? And that there couldn't be concrete cores, because that would leave no room for the elevators?

Those of us that know your horseshit concrete theory is something you pulled out of your ass do not have to form a "social group". We are just intelligent people who know you are just spouting off on your "theory" to make a buck off of the pain, sorrow, heartbreak & loss of the families of the 9/11 victims.

You are lower than whale shit for posting their pictures in defense of your profiteering website.

You are a disgusting, despicable, low-life waste of oxygen.

If you want to redeem yourself in the eyes of humanity...

...pay your back child support payments!!!!!


----------



## Fizz

Rat in the Hat said:


> Could it be because they are far more intelligent than you


thats a scary thought, isnt it?!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fizz said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be because they are far more intelligent than you
> 
> 
> 
> thats a scary thought, isnt it?!!
Click to expand...


No more scary than the thought that Chri$$y reproduced!


----------



## Fizz

oops. network trouble. posted twice.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be because they are far more intelligent than you
> 
> 
> 
> thats a scary thought, isnt it?!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No more scary than the thought that Chri$$y reproduced!
Click to expand...

yeah, but him being the deadbeat he is, i doubt he had much influence in their upbringing

well, one can hope anyway


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> As was stated, your text is meaningless in the face of hard evidence
> 
> Your false social group of the post 9-11 psyops is OBVIOUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your horseshit is meaningless in the face of the fact that nobody believes you.
> 
> Where are the rest of the 9/11 truth movement in backing you up on your psychotic concrete core bullshit theory?
> 
> Why isn't 9/11 inside job endorsing the concrete core???
> Why isn't Terral endorsing the concrete core???
> Why isn't creativedreams endorsing the concrete core???
> Why isn't Dante endorsing the concrete core???
> 
> Could it be because they are far more intelligent than you, and know that there were no concrete cores above street level? And that there couldn't be concrete cores, because that would leave no room for the elevators?
> 
> Those of us that know your horseshit concrete theory is something you pulled out of your ass do not have to form a "social group". We are just intelligent people who know you are just spouting off on your "theory" to make a buck off of the pain, sorrow, heartbreak & loss of the families of the 9/11 victims.
> 
> You are lower than whale shit for posting their pictures in defense of your profiteering website.
> 
> You are a disgusting, despicable, low-life waste of oxygen.
> 
> If you want to redeem yourself in the eyes of humanity...
> 
> ...pay your back child support payments!!!!!
Click to expand...


Okay, so you have no evidence, and need to change the subject agent.  Of course your failure to recognize violations of law that conceal the true methods of mass murder are nothing to the county of santa barbara- failing to appear on subpoena which estoppes them because they deprived me and my family of income and information needed for medical purposes.

I have no problem proving the concrete core in a number of ways, all verifying and consistent.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._

Agent, you cannot EVER show the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 with the bracing needed for a steel core.  The steel core columns did not exist.  You are conducting misprision of felony and treason.

_TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.

MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;
_


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Okay, so you have no evidence,


evidence has been presented to you on numerous occasions, but delusional fucktard that you are, you refuse to admit it


----------



## Christophera

Still no evidence.

The agents insist this is an invisisteel core covered with nano gypsum.  






I see concrete.






again,






and again.






Independent authority identifies concrete,

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.

globally published encylopedia identifies concrete.

Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.

Agents CANNOT show this,






structure on 9-11, EVER.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Still no evidence..


you are fucking delusional
the evidence has been posted so much that it is a waste of time to post it yet again

grow a functioning brain cell you fucking moron


----------



## Christophera

Everything agents have posted has been reasonably addressed and explained.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2418466-post6644.html

The agents have not posted ONE image of the core FEMA presents, EVER.






The concrete core is proven with independetly verified evidence.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Gamolon

Express elevators don't fit between the skylobby hallway and the supposed concrete core wall per this blueprint that has been marked up. The blue ovals represents the areas Chris thinks the one bank of 12 express elevators where located:





Here is a picture of the skylobby hallway with access doors to the express elevators on the right:





The core is a physical impossibility because of these mistakes Chris has overlooked.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The agents have not posted ONE image of the core FEMA presents, EVER.
> ==delusional bullshit removed==



thats because there are no agents here.

however, plenty of pictures of the steel core on 9.11 have already been posted.


----------



## Christophera

gumjob is using the obsolete plans that are faked to appear as final drawings by the addition of revision tables after the blueprints were scanned.






this is why they all refuse to state the source of elevator dimensions.

This shows the concrete core base wall of WTC 1.  WTC 2 was very different.






This shows the differences between the cores.  Major difference is that WTC 2 has twice as many hallways.


----------



## Fizz

thanks for pictures of the steel core.


YOU FUCKING MORON!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> gumjob is using the obsolete plans that are faked to appear as final drawings by the addition of revision tables after the blueprints were scanned.
> 
> 
> 
> this is why they all refuse to state the source of elevator dimensions.
> 
> This shows the concrete core base wall of WTC 1.  WTC 2 was very different.
> 
> 
> 
> This shows the differences between the cores.  Major difference is that WTC 2 has twice as many hallways.


funn how those plans match those images, perfectly


you are such a fucking moron you dont understand what you are looking at


----------



## Christophera

Are you pretending that the altered revision tables with the anomalies matches the towers, or do you have a specific sheet?

This is the 2nd or 3rd floor.  What do your fake plans show for that level of the core floor plan?  Do you even know?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Do you even know?


i know that you are a fucking idiot


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Are you pretending that the altered revision tables with the anomalies matches the towers, or do you have a specific sheet?


not pretending. they do.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you pretending that the altered revision tables with the anomalies matches the towers, or do you have a specific sheet?
> 
> 
> 
> not pretending. they do.
Click to expand...

because they aren't "altered"
at least not in the "altered state" he is in LOL


----------



## Christophera

Once again agents have no reference to back up what they say.

Here is a zoom of the 3rd floor core plan.  We see airshaft, steam shaft, elevator and janitor closet.







Here is the 3rd and 2nd floor of WTC 1 north core wall at ground zero.  We see a massive concrete wall with a 3x7 utility access hallway running the length of it.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Once again agents have no reference to back up what they say.
> 
> Here is a zoom of the 3rd floor core plan.  We see airshaft, steam shaft, elevator and janitor closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the 3rd and 2nd floor of WTC 1 north core wall at ground zero.  We see a massive concrete wall with a 3x7 utility access hallway running the length of it.


and you are fucking delusional
there is NO CONCRETE IN THAT PHOTO
there wasnt the first time you posted it, and there wont be the next time you post it


this is why you are seen as a fucking lunatic


----------



## Christophera

The concrete stains are easily seen on the interior box columns on the left.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The concrete stains are easily seen on the interior box columns on the left.



who says they are concrete stains?

find someone that ISNT a delusional fuckiing moron, an admitted liar and a deadbeat dad that has actually looked at that picture and seen concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The concrete stains are easily seen on the interior box columns on the left.


what you call "concrete stains" are the gypsum wall planks, you fucking MORON


----------



## Christophera

Are you pretending there are planks in front of the interior box columns seen on the left?






No, there is a stain that connects the sloping line of the concrete above and to the right of the interior box column leading to the top of the concrete core base wall.  The stain travels on another slope angle towards the outside, left of the interior box column.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Are you pretending there are planks in front of the interior box columns seen on the left?


not pretending, because i dont have to
they wrapped the planks around the core columns you fucking moron


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Are you pretending there are planks in front of the interior box columns seen on the left?


there is no such thing as "interior box columns". you only pretend there is. the truth is there was the steel core and perimeter columns. thats it. what you claim "surrounded the core" actually IS the fucking core you moron!!


----------



## Christophera

In 8 years no one has ever shown the supposed steel core in the core area on 9-11.  The only thing that can prove this core existed is a photo of it on 9-11.






Until then, the core is proven to be concrete because ALL of the independet authorities identify concrete.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the






WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick with the interior box columns to the left of it, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> In 8 years no one has ever shown the supposed steel core in the core area on 9-11.



you're a FUCKING LIAR. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-443.html#post2416741


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 8 years no one has ever shown the supposed steel core in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're a FUCKING LIAR.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-443.html#post2416741
Click to expand...

he is such a fucking liar


----------



## Christophera

OMG, the agents did a text again.  Of course they have no image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11, because they didn't exist .  .  . and the opposite of what agents say is most often true.

It is easy to post images of concrete surrounding the core on 9-11.






Because the Twins had a concrete core, just like the engineer of record of record said.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> OMG, the agents did a text again.  Of course they have no image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11, because they didn't exist .  .  . and the opposite of what agents say is most often true.
> 
> 
> Because the Twins had a concrete core, just like the engineer of record of record said.


moron, there are NO AGENTS HERE

and you have been shown photos of the steel core columns MULTIPLE TIMES
grow a brain, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Gee, another text assertion of steel core columns.  No image from 9-11 showing what is needed to show in order to support FEMA.

No one has ever shown an image of this core on 9-11.






That core did not exist.  A concrete core did.  A hollow, rectangular tube full of elevators and stairs.






Just like  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gee, another text assertion of steel core columns.  No image from 9-11 showing what is needed to show in order to support FEMA.
> 
> No one has ever shown an image of this core on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> That core did not exist.  A concrete core did.  A hollow, rectangular tube full of elevators and stairs.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies.


it is a waste of time to post photos or links for a fucking lying moron like you


----------



## Christophera

I find posting proof of the concrete core defeating agents of treason like you very rewarding.






The concrete core is very well verified.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I find posting proof of the concrete core defeating agents of treason like you very rewarding.
> 
> 
> _<delusional bullshit deleted>._


except you have yet to post any evidence if a concrete core
while tons of evidence of the STEEL core has been posted, even by you, you fucking delusional moron


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> OMG, the agents did a text again.  Of course they have no image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11, because they didn't exist .


another text assertion already debunked.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._



all this crap has already been debunked.


----------



## Fizz

did you figure out how to fit all those elevators insode your concrete core yet? 

you cant. they dont fit. your concrete core is a physical impossibility.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, the agents did a text again.  Of course they have no image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11, because they didn't exist .
> 
> 
> 
> another text assertion already debunked.
Click to expand...

many times


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> did you figure out how to fit all those elevators insode your concrete core yet?
> 
> you cant. they dont fit. your concrete core is a physical impossibility.



Agents have not identified thei source of dimensions of elevators.  I've exposed they use the fraudulent dimensions of the obsolete, altered preliminary plans to Yamasaki as can be seen by the free handed title.







the revision tables were added to the scan files of the blueprints to make them appear as final drawings.  Anomalies inadvertantly sized and placed in 20% of the cells of the fake revision tables show the digital alteration.






NIST never mentions building plans.  They apparently analyzed the collapse of skyscrapers that killed 3,000 in 20 second with no building plans.  Clearly the cause of death is probably totaly wrong.  Due process is deprived in mass murder.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you figure out how to fit all those elevators insode your concrete core yet?
> 
> you cant. they dont fit. your concrete core is a physical impossibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agents have not identified thei source of dimensions of elevators.  I've exposed they use the fraudulent dimensions of the obsolete, altered preliminary plans to Yamasaki as can be seen by the free handed title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the revision tables were added to the scan files of the blueprints to make them appear as final drawings.  Anomalies inadvertantly sized and placed in 20% of the cells of the fake revision tables show the digital alteration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIST never mentions building plans.  They apparently analyzed the collapse of skyscrapers that killed 3,000 in 20 second with no building plans.  Clearly the cause of death is probably totaly wrong.  Due process is deprived in mass murder.
Click to expand...



excuses.... excuses.... excuses....

show us how the elevators fit and use your own fucking source for the dimensions. why you need people on here to give them to you? fucking moron!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you figure out how to fit all those elevators insode your concrete core yet?
> 
> you cant. they dont fit. your concrete core is a physical impossibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agents have not identified thei source of dimensions of elevators.  I've exposed they use the fraudulent dimensions of the obsolete, altered preliminary plans to Yamasaki as can be seen by the free handed title.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

dipshit, its YOUR concrete core, YOU need to provide the dimensions for the elevators YOU claim were there
you dont even present a rough drawing of your stupid concrete core floor pl;an and how EVERYTHING would fit

you ignore the basic laws of physics and the weight of the concrete above and how much more would be required to support it at the base
you have shown you are a fucking moronic IDIOT


----------



## Christophera

You would pretend I care about elevators while you try to deny the ex mayor took the WTC documents in violation of law!  

I do not need distractions from the core I document.   Agents supporting secret methods of mass murder need that. The Towers had a concrete core.  The WTC 2 concrete core on 9-11 at about 1/2 height.






If this is not true .  .  . then post an image from 9-11 with the FEMA core structure.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You would pretend I care about elevators while you try to deny the ex mayor took the WTC documents in violation of law!


because it didn't happen you fucking moron
this also has been debunked MULTIPLE TIMES


> I do not need distractions from the core I document.   Agents supporting secret methods of mass murder need that. The Towers had a concrete core.  The WTC 2 concrete core on 9-11 at about 1/2 height.
> 
> 
> 
> *If this is not true .  .  . then post an image from 9-11 with the FEMA core structure.*


its been DONE, dipshit
multiple times


----------



## Christophera

The reverse of what agents state is most often true.  Logically meaning that no agent has ever posted an image from 9-11 of the FEMA and I have posted all the proof needed in any reasonable venue to recognize independently verified facts.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._

Laws were violated that deprived the public of public records of public buildings.

NYCLU:

_Our concern is based on the following facts, as we understand them. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#8217;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.


These provisions violate the Freedom of Information Law as interpreted by the New York Court of Appeals in Capital Newspapers, Div. of Hearst Corp. v. Whalen, 69 N.Y.2d 246 (1987).

The City also violated the Freedom of Information Law by transferring records to the custody of the Giuliani Center without first compiling a detailed list. Section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law obligates an agency to maintain a &#8220;reasonably detailed list by subject matter&#8221; of all agency records, &#8220;whether or not [those records are] available under this article.&#8221; Such a list is necessary to prevent the inappropriate destruction of documents and to inform the public as to the content of the documentary collection. The list appended to the December 24th contract as Attachment A does not contain sufficiently detailed information to satisfy this requirement. And the documents appear, therefore, to have been transferred without complying with this requirement.

Finally, the City Charter vests DORIS with the responsibility to preserve and receive all city records of historical, research, cultural or other important value. City Charter, Chapter 72, § 3004(1)(c). The City Charter mandates that DORIS make all of the materials it maintains available for public inspection. §3004(2)(c). The City Charter also mandates that all records which are deemed to be of historical or research value be transferred by the city official or agency to DORIS&#8217; municipal archives for &#8220;permanent custody.&#8221; City Charter, Chapter 49, §1133(b); RCNY §1-07. In transferring the documents to the Center, the City has violated this mandate and has made it less likely that the materials will be readily accessible for public inspection._


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You would pretend I care about elevators while you try to deny the ex mayor took the WTC documents in violation of law!



what specific law was broken?!! 

all you have is a fucking letter from the NYCLU complaining.

did you figure out how to do the impossible and make all those elevators fit inside your concrete core yet?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The reverse of what agents state is most often true.


then you must be an agent
who the fuck in their right mind would ever pay you is the only thing that makes it beyond belief


----------



## Christophera

Pretending you cannot read will do nothing to support that the FEMA core existed,






It did not.  The core the engineer of record described did.  A concrete core.

And that is obvious when looking at the only core of either tower seen on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Pretending you cannot read will do nothing to support that the FEMA core existed,
> 
> 
> 
> It did not.  The core the engineer of record described did.  A concrete core.
> 
> And that is obvious when looking at the only core of either tower seen on 9-11.


why do you insist on lying?
everyone knows you are a fucking moron


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The core the engineer of record described did.  A concrete core.



fucking liar.


----------



## Christophera

Besides Newsweek, agents have no problem calling the  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 liars too.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Besides Newsweek, agents have no problem calling the  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 liars too.



Considering that is a link to your paid site, where you collect money based on the pain, loss, sorrow and loneliness of the families of the 9/11 victims, I wouldn't click on it to save my life.

And I strongly recommend that any visitors do not click on it either. Chri$$y gets paid on a hit by hit basis. Let's not support his "death based" income.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Besides Newsweek, agents have no problem calling the  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 liars too.


if you actually understood what was said in those stories, you would understand we are not calling THEM liars, you lying moronic idiot


----------



## Christophera

It is well understood what is said and how Oxford identifies a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> It is well understood what is said and how Oxford identifies a concrete core.


no, it actually DOESNT
but you are so delusional you actually think it does


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> It is well understood what is said and how Oxford identifies a concrete core.



its been pointed out to you repeatedly that oxford doesnt say the world trade center has a concrete core. it uses the world trade center as an example of a skyscraper and says skyscrapers have cores made up of concrete and steel.

just like it has been pointed out repeatedly that robertson never says the world trade center had a concrete core. it was the reporter saying it.

but of course you are a fucking moron and can't understand that. once again you prove that you can look at something and not have any fucking clue what you are looking at.


----------



## Christophera

The perpetrators would like if that is what it said.







"have steel and concrete hull-and-core".  Or steel hull and concrete core.  The positioning of words is a convention of syntax that is known.

It is verified by another structural engineer certified in 12 states, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. (see chapter 2.1) who identifies a concrete core.

Then images from 9-11 SHOW the concrete core.  The east wall of WTC 1 concrete core toppling inwards.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional BULLSHIT removed>


you really need to seek out professional help


----------



## Christophera

The perpetrators of mass murder would appreciate you'e said that in helping to keep their methods of murder secret.

The Twin towers had a concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators would like if that is what it said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "have steel and concrete hull-and-core".  Or steel hull and concrete core.  The positioning of words is a convention of syntax that is known.


there's no need to interpret, assmunch. its clear to everyone what it says.

you are the only fucking moron that doesnt understand what it says and claims it says the towers had a concrete core.


----------



## Christophera

What is clear is that you cannot post an image from 9-11 of the Tower core you assert existed,






And there is massive independently verified evidence showing a concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._

And the plans your agent buddies use are fake.






and agents logically will refuse to recognize violations of law by those they serve that enable the deception they support.

Americans realize that something is very wrong.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> What is clear is that you cannot post an image from 9-11 of the Tower core you assert existed,


no, what is crystal clear is you are so fucking delusional you don't know WHAT it is you see


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> What is clear is that you cannot post an image from 9-11 of the Tower core you assert existed,


fucking liar.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-443.html#post2416741


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Are you pretending there are planks in front of the interior box columns seen on the left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, there is a stain that connects the sloping line of the concrete above and to the right of the interior box column leading to the top of the concrete core base wall.  The stain travels on another slope angle towards the outside, left of the interior box column.



It's clearly gypsum planking. Also, there is no "utility hallway". It's an opening where the planking has come off.


----------



## Gamolon

Express elevators don't fit between the skylobby hallway and the supposed concrete core wall per this blueprint that has been marked up. The blue ovals represents the areas Chris thinks the one bank of 12 express elevators where located:





Here is a picture of the skylobby hallway with access doors to the express elevators on the right:





The core is a physical impossibility because of these mistakes Chris has overlooked.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

christococksmoker makes himself look more and more like a short bus rider DAILY...


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is clear is that you cannot post an image from 9-11 of the Tower core you assert existed,
> 
> 
> 
> fucking liar.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-443.html#post2416741
Click to expand...


All of your misrepresentations are shown to be just that.  The core is always empty in 9-11 images.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2418466-post6644.html

This is concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is clear is that you cannot post an image from 9-11 of the Tower core you assert existed,
> 
> 
> 
> fucking liar.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-443.html#post2416741
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of your misrepresentations are shown to be just that.  The core is always empty in 9-11 images.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2418466-post6644.html
> 
> This is concrete.
Click to expand...

fucking LIAR


----------



## Christophera

Concrete just like the engineer of record said.

Just like the  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 describes.

Just like August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who is certified in 12 states as a structural engineer.  He was contacted recently and stated the concrete core is a "design method".


----------



## Gamolon

There is no room for express elevators between the 16' wide skylobby hallway and the core wall the way you have set it up.

It's physically impossible.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is clear is that you cannot post an image from 9-11 of the Tower core you assert existed,
> 
> 
> 
> fucking liar.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-443.html#post2416741
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of your misrepresentations are shown to be just that.  The core is always empty in 9-11 images.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2418466-post6644.html
Click to expand...


text assertions from delusional morons mean nothing. its clear from the pictures you claim are never posted that it is a STEEL CORE.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Concrete just like the engineer of record said.
> 
> Just like the  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 describes.
> 
> Just like August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who is certified in 12 states as a structural engineer.  He was contacted recently and stated the concrete core is a "design method".



HAhahahahahaha!! you still are posting thaat fake email bullshit already proven to be wrong!!!

the > symbols go in front of the original message.... NOT THE REPLY!!!!

HAHAHAHAhahahahahahahaa you are a delusional moron!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Concrete just like the engineer of record said.
> 
> Just like the  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 describes.
> 
> Just like August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who is certified in 12 states as a structural engineer.  He was contacted recently and stated the concrete core is a "design method".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAhahahahahaha!! you still are posting thaat fake email bullshit already proven to be wrong!!!
> 
> the > symbols go in front of the original message.... NOT THE REPLY!!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAhahahahahahahaa you are a delusional moron!!
Click to expand...

he is such a liar
Robertson never said what he claims, neither did the Oxford
and Domel was just WRONG


----------



## Christophera

The email of the poster is in the message, bu you with your agenda will not faithfully use it to determine the email is real.

I simply screenshot it from the message board and now post it.

It agrees with hard evidence from 9-11.






Unlike your position which cannot be evidenced from 9-11 at all.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The email of the poster is in the message, bu you with your agenda will not faithfully use it to determine the email is real.
> 
> I simply screenshot it from the message board and now post it.
> 
> It agrees with hard evidence from 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike your position which cannot be evidenced from 9-11 at all.


the email that poster posted is FAKE, you fucking moronic idiot
what part of that is too hard to understand?


----------



## Christophera

It is completely consistent with all of the independently verified evidence .  .  , therefore you are fake and the opposite of what you say is most often true.

The only individuals with a motive such as you've failed to define but well exhibit conssitently in your posts are those with an *agenda*, and are agents.

Traitor

i]Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.[/i]


----------



## Christophera

It is completely consistent with all of the independently verified evidence .  .  , therefore you are fake and the opposite of what you say is most often true.

The only individuals with a motive such as you've failed to define but well exhibit conssitently in your posts are those with an *agenda*, and are agents.

Traitor

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> It is completely consistent with all of the independently verified evidence .  .  , therefore you are fake and the opposite of what you say is most often true.


you are a delusional fucktard
nothing you post has any credibility as proven by the fact you have been shown NUMEROUS photos from 9/11 showing steel core columns and you repeatedly claim it hasnt been done


----------



## Fizz

face it jackass. until you come up with a way to fit the elevators inside your concrete core your entire theory is proven to be a hoax.

all your blabbing won't change that.


----------



## Christophera

The source of your elevator dimensions has been shown to come from frudulent sources.

The faked WTC 1 plans

You support secret methods of mass murder and NIST did not have plans for the Towers to conduct their analysis of collapse therefore their analysis is invalid.

Due process has not been provided in the mass murder of 3,000.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The source of your elevator dimensions has been shown to come from frudulent sources.
> 
> ==delusional bullshit removed===



i didnt give you a source, moron. its YOUR core YOU need to show us how all those elevators fit inside. 

they dont fit. your concrete core is exposed as a hoax.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The source of your elevator dimensions has been shown to come from frudulent sources.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/whatis9-11Disinfo_fakeplan.html


fraudulent based on WHAT proof?
your moronic claims?

LOL
you are too much of a fucking idiot to understand what you see


----------



## Christophera

We see the 2nd and 3rd floor of WTC 1, north side of the core.  There is a 3x7 hallway running the length of the wall section we see.  Coiled massive rebar protrudes from the top and concrete stains cross the interior box column to the left at a slop show where they were encased.

core wall at its base

The core floor plans for the 3rd floor, the plans that are the source of you elevator dimensions.







In the plan we see an elevator, an air shaft, a steam shaft and a janitors closet.

Plans from silverstein, that match the FEMA deception, the same deception you support with TEXT, have been digitally altered.  They were preliminary conceptual plans from Robertson to Yamasaki.  The title block show free hand lettering.






Not acceptable for what are supposed to be final drawings.

Anomalies such as these can be found in the revision tables of up to 20% of the 200+ sheets from silverstein and associates.






You have no official plans.  Your subterfuge of elevators exists because you have no evidence of the steel core columns what so ever.

Misrepresentations of elevator guide rail support steel is all you have.


----------



## DiveCon

you are one very sick puppy seek out professional help


----------



## Fizz

did you figure out how to fit all those elevators into your impossible concrete core yet?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> did you figure out how to fit all those elevators into your impossible concrete core yet?


maybe he disputes the number of elevators
LOL


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> We see the 2nd and 3rd floor of WTC 1, north side of the core.  There is a 3x7 hallway running the length of the wall section we see.  Coiled massive rebar protrudes from the top and concrete stains cross the interior box column to the left at a slop show where they were encased.
> 
> core wall at its base



That's a blatant lie you weasel. It's nothing more than a section of the gypsum wallboard that is missing or knocked off. These pictures PROVE that.









In the second photo, I can even see a skewed piece of gypsum planking leaning to the right.


----------



## Christophera

Those pictures prove nothing.  What I posted at this link about your sources for elevator dimensions is correct.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2432279-post2607.html

The hallway has daylight shining down it.






Since you cannot show you source of dimensions from official sources and cannot show the FEMA core on 9-11 your role in support of secret methods of mass murder is fairly clear.


----------



## Fizz

did you figure out how to fit all those elevators into your impossible concrete core yet?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Since you cannot show you source of dimensions from official sources and cannot show the FEMA core on 9-11 your role in support of secret methods of mass murder is fairly clear.



since you can not show a concrete core from an official source or show the concrete core on 9/11 or any other day.....

your concrete core has been exposed as a hoax.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> We see the 2nd and 3rd floor of WTC 1, north side of the core.  There is a 3x7 hallway running the length of the wall section we see.  Coiled massive rebar protrudes from the top and concrete stains cross the interior box column to the left at a slop show where they were encased.
> 
> core wall at its base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a blatant lie you weasel. It's nothing more than a section of the gypsum wallboard that is missing or knocked off. These pictures PROVE that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the second photo, I can even see a skewed piece of gypsum planking leaning to the right.
Click to expand...

honestly, it is a waste of time to post these photos for him

he will continue with his hoax no matter what the facts are


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> honestly, it is a waste of time to post these photos for him
> 
> he will continue with his hoax no matter what the facts are



dont want to let FACTS get in the way of anyone's delusion!!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> honestly, it is a waste of time to post these photos for him
> 
> he will continue with his hoax no matter what the facts are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont want to let FACTS get in the way of anyone's delusion!!!!
Click to expand...

the man(and i use that loosely) is totally out of touch with reality
the judge he went before DID fail to do his duty by not having him locked up for psychiatric evaluation


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Those pictures prove nothing.  What I posted at this link about your sources for elevator dimensions is correct.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2432279-post2607.html
> 
> The hallway has daylight shining down it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you cannot show you source of dimensions from official sources and cannot show the FEMA core on 9-11 your role in support of secret methods of mass murder is fairly clear.



I don't need dimensions to prove your concrete core is a failure. The simple fact is, you've placed the 16' wide skylobby hallway right next to your core wall leaving no room for ANY elevator that was rated for 10,000 lbs. and could carry 50 people.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those pictures prove nothing.  What I posted at this link about your sources for elevator dimensions is correct.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2432279-post2607.html
> 
> The hallway has daylight shining down it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you cannot show you source of dimensions from official sources and cannot show the FEMA core on 9-11 your role in support of secret methods of mass murder is fairly clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need dimensions to prove your concrete core is a failure. The simple fact is, you've placed the 16' wide skylobby hallway right next to your core wall leaving no room for ANY elevator that was rated for 10,000 lbs. and could carry 50 people.
Click to expand...

that photo clearly shows STEEL and not one bit of concrete, yet dipshit will still claim there was concrete


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris.

Do you have a diagram of your WTC2 core yet? Your verbal descriptions have major flaws in them. In order to show the folks here what you are describing, you need to make a drawing.

I bet you won't do it though. I wonder why?


----------



## Christophera

I actually started it but got busy with work and haven''t picked it back up.  It though of using some 3d software in combinaton with my coordinate geometry software so I could rotate it and make a 3d rendering which is the best for conceptual.

On 9-11 this supposed core would have been bared for hundreds of cameras, so just get a pic of the supposed steel core columns in the core area.  Okay?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I actually started it but got busy with work and haven''t picked it back up.  It though of using some 3d software in combinaton with my coordinate geometry software so I could rotate it and make a 3d rendering which is the best for conceptual.


it's been nearly 9 years, and you havent had time yet?????

stop abusing the courts and do it, dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I actually started it but got busy with work and haven''t picked it back up.  It though of using some 3d software in combinaton with my coordinate geometry software so I could rotate it and make a 3d rendering which is the best for conceptual.
> 
> On 9-11 this supposed core would have been bared for hundreds of cameras, so just get a pic of the supposed steel core columns in the core area.  Okay?



you've been shown it hundreds of times, you delusional moron. you make stupid claims like "those were the columns surrounding the core" that have absolutely no basis in fact.

there's no need for a 3d drawing. quit stalling. just use the drawing already posted and mark were all the elevators fit.

we all know you cant because THEY DONT FIT!!


----------



## Christophera

The columns shown in the FEMA I do not deceribe as "those were the columns surrounding the core".

I describe a complete different structure more like what the engineer of record describes.  A steel exoskeleton, on the left is the inner wall of the exoskeleton on the north side of WTC 1.  To the right of it is the concrete core basewall.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The columns shown in the FEMA I do not *deceribe *as "those were the columns surrounding the core".


WHAT??????

you are a fucking IDIOT


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The columns shown in the FEMA I do not *deceribe *as "those were the columns surrounding the core".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT??????
> 
> you are a fucking IDIOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not his fault, his imbecile to English translator is broken.
> 
> He can't buy a new one because the bailiff took all his money in open court.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Fizz

STEEL EXOSKELETON?!!!! 

HAHAHAHHAHAhahahahahahahahahaha!!!!! 

let's see you fucking back that piece of shit theory up!!! 


name one source that says there was a steel exoskeleton around a concrete core!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> STEEL EXOSKELETON?!!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHHAHAhahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!
> 
> let's see you fucking back that piece of shit theory up!!!
> 
> 
> name one source that says there was a steel exoskeleton around a concrete core!!!


i doubt dipshit actually knows what "exoskeleton" actually means

Exoskeleton | Define Exoskeleton at Dictionary.com


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> i doubt dipshit actually knows what "exoskeleton" actually means
> 
> Exoskeleton | Define Exoskeleton at Dictionary.com



probably not but if he keeps using big words maybe everyone will forget that the elevators dont fit inside his impossible concrete core.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> I describe a complete different structure more like what the engineer of record describes.  A steel exoskeleton, on the left is the inner wall of the exoskeleton on the north side of WTC 1.  To the right of it is the concrete core basewall.



And now the "interior box columns" have magically turned into a "steel exoskeleton".

What's next, they become a "titanium shell", re-enforced with "*invisicrete* spires", stuffed with "ANFO coated 29 inch rebar"??

Get a grip, Chri$$y. You're falling apart by the minute.


----------



## Christophera

You get it.

What is shown in the FEMA diagram I do not describe.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You get it.
> 
> What is shown in the FEMA diagram I do not describe.


i am sam.

sam i am.

i do not like green eggs and ham.

i would not like them in a box.

i would not like them with a fox.

i would not like them on a train.

i would not like them on a plane.

because those damn FEMA traitors misrepresent the green egg deception that guiliani took into hiding while agents protect their hiding from the ham which you can not show one picture of on 9/11 because there is no bone in the middle of the ham only empty concrete and this picture of grease clearly shows ham was surrounded by eggs which enables robertson to say the eggs are really ham even though the reporter said it then it must have come from robertson because newsweek always lets people on airplanes flying from japan proof read things before psoting them on msnbc's website which is verified by domel who is a certiied chef in 12 states of hypnosis to enable oxford to have a kosher recipe for ham and eggs with no ham and only eggs that surround the ham core of which there is no pictures on 9/11 because there is clearly a hallway down the middle of the eggs even the the eggs are all on one side they are reflective to show the obsufucation of the ham.

i do not like them sam i am.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> You get it.
> 
> What is shown in the FEMA diagram I do not describe.



So exactly what are you describing? "Interior box columns"? "3 inch DoD rebar"? "Steel exoskeletons"? "Concrete cores"? "Elevator guide rail support steel"? "Floor assemblies with embedded C-4 explosives"? "C-4 coated rebar welded by DoD certified & security cleared welders"? "Digital detonators" in the 1960's?

Which of these contradictory claims am I supposed to "get"????


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get it.
> 
> What is shown in the FEMA diagram I do not describe.
> 
> 
> 
> i am sam.
> 
> sam i am.
> 
> i do not like green eggs and ham.
> 
> i would not like them in a box.
> 
> i would not like them with a fox.
> 
> i would not like them on a train.
> 
> i would not like them on a plane.
> 
> because those damn FEMA traitors misrepresent the green egg deception that guiliani took into hiding while agents protect their hiding from the ham which you can not show one picture of on 9/11 because there is no bone in the middle of the ham only empty concrete and this picture of grease clearly shows ham was surrounded by eggs which enables robertson to say the eggs are really ham even though the reporter said it then it must have come from robertson because newsweek always lets people on airplanes flying from japan proof read things before psoting them on msnbc's website which is verified by domel who is a certiied chef in 12 states of hypnosis to enable oxford to have a kosher recipe for ham and eggs with no ham and only eggs that surround the ham core of which there is no pictures on 9/11 because there is clearly a hallway down the middle of the eggs even the the eggs are all on one side they are reflective to show the obsufucation of the ham.
> 
> i do not like them sam i am.
Click to expand...


God damn it Fizz, you owe me a new monitor! 

And it makes even more sense than Chri$$y's repetitive bullshit!!!


----------



## Christophera

Most importantly no agent has ever posted an image from 9-11 of this core.






Showing that such a core structure did not exist.  Most often on 9-11 we see an empty core.

In this case the core is also empty but to the side or behind it are some very fine vertical pieces of steel.  Too small for structural steel.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Most often on 9-11 we see an empty core.



No, on 9/11 we saw a core filled with elevators, stairwells, stand pipes, steam shafts, etc.

Your head however, is a completely different matter. That was empty on 9/11, and still is today.

Now begone, foul knave, and payest thou thine child support.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Most importantly no agent has ever posted an image from 9-11 of this core.


only because there arent any agents on here, dipshit
but the images have been posted numerous times
you are just too fucking RETARDED to admit it
and that might be an insult to the mentally handicapped


----------



## Christophera

Because you did not include a link, which you do not have, and your post is ad hominum, we see an agenda of unreasonable opposition to something completely lawful and supportive of the Constitution.

First you assist in depriving lost loved ones of justice, 






then you conspire to remove the promise of the future with concealing felony and treason.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> STEEL EXOSKELETON?!!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHHAHAhahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!
> 
> let's see you fucking back that piece of shit theory up!!!
> 
> 
> name one source that says there was a steel exoskeleton around a concrete core!!!



Agents also argue for a steel exoskeleton, it is only the core we differ on, .  .  . agent.

It was concrete, the engineer of record informed Newsweek.

And that is what we see for the core of WTC 2.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> STEEL EXOSKELETON?!!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHHAHAhahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!
> 
> let's see you fucking back that piece of shit theory up!!!
> 
> 
> name one source that says there was a steel exoskeleton around a concrete core!!!
> 
> 
> 
> <delusional bullshit removed>
Click to expand...

you are just too fucking stupid
you seriously need professional help

and you dont deserve anything BUT ad homs
because you have shown that logic and reason do not work with you
grow a functioning brain first and then you might not get them


----------



## Christophera

You still have not posted that image from 9-11 of this core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You still have not posted that image from 9-11 of this core.


LIAR!!!

it's been done numerous times


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I actually started it but got busy with work and haven''t picked it back up.



Well let's see it!!! No need for 3D crap. Just a plain plan at the lobby level with dimensions. Should be easy for someone who has seen the documentary with all the information.

Also, you need to provide a layout of the 44th level skylobby as that also is a problem. You have been shown that your core is a physical impossibility due to space constraints. 

I'll tell you what. You produce these two drawings and prove that they are physically feasible with what you have described in the past and I'll never say anything about you or your theory again. 

I've said this before, but you balked at it.

Let's see what you've got.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I actually started it but got busy with work and haven''t picked it back up.  It though of using some 3d software in combinaton with my coordinate geometry software so I could rotate it and make a 3d rendering which is the best for conceptual.
> 
> On 9-11 this supposed core would have been bared for hundreds of cameras, so just get a pic of the supposed steel core columns in the core area.  Okay?



No Chris, it's NOT okay. The problem I have with you is your core, the way you describe it, can not be physically possible. Period.

That fact that we cannot provide you with what you ask for is NOT proof that your core existed, but would be proof towards the fact that a steel column core did not possibly exist.

Do you get that? Do you understand? It has been proven to you many times that your core could not have existed. 

PERIOD.

You fail to answer questions that people have which is suspect. You cannot provide, nor do you want to, scaled drawings of your two cores. This should be a PRIORITY for you. Being the "construction person" you claim you are, you should know this. With all the supposed information you have and resources available, you should see if it works. I have and it doesn't.

You haven't even attempted to contact people who used to work there and get a first hand descriptions of the lobbies in each tower to see if you "cores were different" claim is true. I have and it's NOT. Why haven't you done that? I have talked with William Rodriguez about the layout of the towers and he referred me to the leaked blueprints as accurate representations.

Have you submitted your core dimensions and drawings to Domel to see if he agrees with what you claim existed? No? Why not?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Most importantly no agent has ever posted an image from 9-11 of this core.


liar.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-443.html#post2416741


----------



## Christophera

Still no agent has posted an image of the supposed steel core columns from 9-11.  Not surprising because they did not exist.

What existed was a concrete core,






Just like the engineer of record identified in a global magazine publication days after 9-11.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Still no agent has posted an image of the supposed steel core columns from 9-11.  Not surprising because they did not exist.
> 
> What existed was a concrete core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the engineer of record identified in a global magazine publication days after 9-11.



Riiggghhhttt. A core that you can't physically fit in a scaled layout. This proves what you claim in that photo to be completely wrong!


----------



## Christophera

Since you refuse to identify your sources of elevator dimensions, and 50x people size WILL NOT suffice, and cannot post an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11 in the core area, you are just an f'n agent.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Since you refuse to identify your sources of elevator dimensions, and 50x people size WILL NOT suffice, and cannot post an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11 in the core area, you are just an f'n agent.



Then you tell me Mr. Construction.

What dimension size would fit 50 people? Since the space between your core wall and the skylobby is no more than 3', you lose.

Can't be done.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> 50x people size WILL NOT suffice



Show me where my logic is flawed instead of flapping your gums like an imbecile. All you're doing is telling me it won't suffice without reason.

That just tells me I am correct.


----------



## Christophera

Your logic that such an approach can prove that there were steel core columns is flawed beyond description.

Just post an image from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area.

I post information from an authority.

engineer of record​​
Then I post an image ffrom 9-11 when the towers are coming apart in front of cameras showing what the engineer describes.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Your logic that such an approach can prove that there were steel core columns is flawed beyond description.


\

And that is where you are WRONG!



You just don't get it do you. I am not posting this information to prove there were core columns. I am posting this information to show people that your core could not have physically existed.

You can't prove my logic wrong can you? You're sinking fast Chris...


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Your logic that such an approach can prove that there were steel core columns is flawed beyond description.
> 
> Just post an image from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> I post information from an authority.
> 
> engineer of record​​
> Then I post an image ffrom 9-11 when the towers are coming apart in front of cameras showing what the engineer describes.



How sad for you Chris. 9 years of your life only to find out that you've been arguing nothing but bullshit from the start. 

Only to have it proved to you that your core is a physical impossibility and that all your work is for naught. 

You've been arguing a lie for 9 years when you COULD have been arguing for the truth.

Like I said, that's damn sad...


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Then I post an image ffrom 9-11 when the towers are coming apart in front of cameras showing what the engineer describes.



Where are the 6' of beams you say were embedded into the core wall connecting the elevator support steel to the core columns?

The sides of that supposed core wall should look like a porcupine according to you. Where is the light coming through the 2 hallways you say existed?



You and you theory are FINISHED unless you can provide a scaled drawing that shows the layout of WTC1 and WTC2.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Since you refuse to identify your sources of elevator dimensions, and 50x people size WILL NOT suffice, and cannot post an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11 in the core area, you are just an f'n agent.



are you fucking serious?!!!!! 

identify your sources first, you jackass!!!!!

where is your source that the core wall was 12 feet thick? or 17 feet thick..... depending on what day of the week it is apparently.

where is your source for 6 inch rebar...... or 3 inch rebar... or 4 inch rebar.... again, depending on the day of the week.... that was couted in C4?!!

where is your source for "elevator guide rail support steel"?!!!

where is your source for the building plans being amongst guiliani's documents??

where is your source your claim of "butt plates" instead of welds?

where is your source that robertson said what you claim he did?

where is your source that the picture you keep posting of the silhouette is concrete? because we can see from the other side that its clearly steel.

where is your source for your claim that FEMA didnt have the building plans?

where is your source that the concrete core (that didnt exist) was poured up to 80 feet below the top of construction.

where is your source for...... well, any of the fucking bullshit you pull out of your ass!!!!!! 

did you find a way to make the elevators fit in your impossible concrete core yet?!!!


----------



## Christophera

My evidence is independently verified.  All that need be done is examine the consistency across it.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._

[bbThe agents have no evidence of the steel core columns.  All they have is misrepresentations of elevator guide rail support steel and text support back and forth in their psyops here.[/b]

It is treason that they do.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> My evidence is independently verified.  All that need be done is examine the consistency across it..


LIAR

you only have delusions, not any real evidence


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> My evidence is independently verified.



Verified by whom?

Let's see. 

1. Has it been independently verified by Domel and Robertson that the cores were radically different? 
2. Has it been independently verified by Domel and Robertson that all elevators of WTC1 were accessible ONLY from inside your concrete core?
3. Has it been independently verified by Domel and Robertson that Cape Canaveral was used as a model for WTC2's core?
4. Has it been independently verified by Domel and Robertson that there was a concrete core with 12' and 16' thick walls at it's base tapering to 2' thick at the top?
5. Has it been independently verified by Domel and Robertson that they used 6" diameter rebar on 4' centers?
6. Has it been independently verified by Domel and Robertson that they used buttplates to join the elevator guide rail support steel?
7. Has it been independently verified by Domel and Robertson that they inner columns inside your core were not used in the support of the structure?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> All they have is misrepresentations of elevator guide rail support steel



source please.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2432279-post2607.html
> 
> The hallway has daylight shining down it.



Who independently verified that what you claim the photo shows is correct?


----------



## Fizz

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2432279-post2607.html
> 
> The hallway has daylight shining down it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who independently verified that what you claim the photo shows is correct?
Click to expand...


nobody, obviously. its just another one of his lies.


----------



## Christophera

Agents of treason cannot come up with an image from 9-11 of the FEMA core.







Which is understandable because it did not exist.  Your consistent failure to do this has verified that you are agents conducting treason.


----------



## Christophera

The daylight shining through the hallway is obvious.






Just as the fact that the WTC 2 core is concrete because no steel core columns protrude as they must.






The fact you have not posted an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 proves there were no steel core columns.  Cameras recorded the buildings coming aprat.

I can show what can only be a massive concrete wall.


----------



## slackjawed

agent chri$$y is engaging in disinformation for profit and therefore cannot be trusted to provide unbiased information.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



chrissypoo's modus operandi.....

can't answer the question so accuse everyone of being agents and change subject to previously debunked bullshit.


----------



## slackjawed

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ==delusional bullshit removed==
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrissypoo's modus operandi.....
> 
> can't answer the question so accuse everyone of being agents and change subject to previously debunked bullshit.
Click to expand...


....and wastes the court's time with his delusional bullshit at the taxpayer's expense while attempting to profit from the weak-minded by spreading this debunked bullshit while living on the taxpayer's dime as well as neglecting his children............

and it's agent chri$$y


----------



## Fizz

i dont think anyone is weak minded enough to believe ANY of his bullshit. i seriously dont think he has any followers at all. it must suck to be "the chosen one" to lead people and not one single person will follow!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> i dont think anyone is weak minded enough to believe ANY of his bullshit. i seriously dont think he has any followers at all. it must suck to be "the chosen one" to lead people and not one single person will follow!!!


well, he has rimjob, the moronic dipshit that licks anyone's ass that has a theory contrary to the facts on 9/11


----------



## Christophera

Agents without evidence support each others evasion.

The concrete core is proven by independently verified evidence.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents without evidence support each others evasion.


delusional bullshit is NOT evidence


----------



## Christophera

Lies, deception and evasion are not evidence.  



This is evidence.

The east concrete core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Lies, deception and evasion are not evidence.


we know, but thats all you post
dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Lies, deception and evasion are not evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> This is evidence.


it would be evidence if there was actually any concrete in your picture.


----------



## Christophera

Seeing as no agent ahs ever shown steel in the core area on 9-11 the massive presence of sand and gravel and the superfine heated dust the concrete core is the only way to explain the evidence.  

Taking the independent verifications of the engineer of record and another engineer certifed in 12 states makes a certainty.

The presence of very fine vertical elements adjacent to the core area can only be rebar.






It is far too small for structural steel.

This boy will live for rights, justice and freedom when he learns how and why his father died.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Seeing as no agent


you are such a pathetic piece of shit

there are NO AGENTS here, moron
and you have had images of the steel core shown to you on MULTIPLE occasions


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



*1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked*

*2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.*

*3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked*

*4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked*

*5. Butt plates are used to join steel core columns and are too weak. debunked*
*
6. Diagonal bracing of steel core columns is actually part of the crane structure. debunked*
*
7. Anyone that disagrees with the concrete core hoax is a secret government agent. (totally delusional. needs no debunking) *

did you figure out how to fit all the elevators inside your impossible concrete core yet?!!


----------



## Christophera

That is what the perpetrators of mass murder would think.

The fact is that the agents here support one another, in their "nothingness", no evidence, no verification, no reason, no passion for lawful government.  No purpose except supporting the perpetrator secret methods of mass murder.

The history of fuz lies is prodigious.

F+obvious image
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2117758-post842.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1966323-post158.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1992513-post3708.html

F+
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068719-post4238.html

F+photo lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2093387-post4486.html

F+photo lie 2
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2094648-post4499.html

F+photoshop lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2097563-post650.html

F+plans lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290147-post1829.html

F+mayor microfilm lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2429160-post6710.html

F+plan lie confirm
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290723-post1832.html

F+buckling north tower
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2379590-post2345.html

F+buckling
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2380272-post2348.html



F+newsweek lied
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2431343-post6755.html

F+ liar trashed
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2431371-post6756.html


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==


did you figure out how fit all those elevators inside your impossible concrete core yet?


----------



## Christophera

Your debunker links are a joke.  That site is created by an electrical engineer or another, not sure what his qualifications are.  I caught them discussing "det cord" at "scholars for 9-11 truth", but what they were looking at was unraveled, steel, flexible electrical conduit and they had no clue.

This one photo trashes all their misbegotten effort ot locate the steel in 9-11 images.






There are NO CORE COLUMNS to the right of the remant.  There are no core columns in the foregorund of it.

To the right of the interior box column on the left is a massive concrete wall.  The bogus plans show an elevator, a steam shaft, an air shaft and a janitor closet where that mass of concrete is.

Note the 3x7 hallway with daylight showing through it running the length of the wall.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



he's certainly more qualified than you!! 


did you figure out how to fit all those elevators inside your concrete core yet?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional bullshit removed>


you dont know what the fuck you are talking about
that photos shows STEEL CORE COLUMNS and not one bit of concrete


----------



## Gamolon

How did they fit 55 person capacity exoress elevators in the areas between your core wall and the 16' wide skylobby hallway? That space, circled with blue ovals, is no bigger than 4'!!!!


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> There are NO CORE COLUMNS to the right of the remant.  There are no core columns in the foregorund of it.



Yes there are! The column on the left was supposedly outside your core and the column on the right was inside the core. I see no buttplates on it so that means it's a core column.



Christophera said:


> To the right of the interior box column on the left is a massive concrete wall.  The bogus plans show an elevator, a steam shaft, an air shaft and a janitor closet where that mass of concrete is.
> 
> Note the 3x7 hallway with daylight showing through it running the length of the wall.


Not a hallway joker. It's gypsum wallboard that came loose. Here are BETTER photos of that same opening. NOT A HALLWAY!


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Just as the fact that the WTC 2 core is concrete because no steel core columns protrude as they must.



Because no columns protrude eh?

Then where are the cross-members that should be sticking out the side of your concrete core walls at every floor? That core should look like a porcupine? I mean, you said that the cross-members, connecting the guide rail support steel and the outer core columns, was embedded in the concrete wall right? If the core columns came down, there should be 6' of those cross-members sticking out. You claim that you can see 6" diameter rebar so where are those cross-members????

Where are the 2 hallways at every other floor you claim existed in WTC2's core wall? I see no light shining through as there should be.

Using your same arguments, that's not a concrete core.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are NO CORE COLUMNS to the right of the remant.  There are no core columns in the foregorund of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there are! The column on the left was supposedly outside your core and the column on the right was inside the core. I see no buttplates on it so that means it's a core column.
Click to expand...


Wrong.  Butt plates are not used at each joint as other photos show.  They are only used when the elevator guide rail needs to be aligned.

I've explained that in the photo of the WTC 2 core,






that horizontal braces were sheared off by the hundreds of thousands of tons of steel from above and that the core was probably full of the core contents from the upper half and the hallways are blocked.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are NO CORE COLUMNS to the right of the remant.  There are no core columns in the foregorund of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there are! The column on the left was supposedly outside your core and the column on the right was inside the core. I see no buttplates on it so that means it's a core column.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Butt plates are not used at each joint as other photos show.  They are only used when the elevator guide rail needs to be aligned.
Click to expand...


Nope. That column does not have a buttplate anywhere. Show me a photo proving that particular column had a buttplate in it at some point.

Also, how did they fit 55 person capacity exoress elevators in the areas between your core wall and the 16' wide skylobby hallway? That space, circled with blue ovals, is no bigger than 4'!!!!


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are NO CORE COLUMNS to the right of the remant.  There are no core columns in the foregorund of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there are! The column on the left was supposedly outside your core and the column on the right was inside the core. I see no buttplates on it so that means it's a core column.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Butt plates are not used at each joint as other photos show.  They are only used when the elevator guide rail needs to be aligned.
> 
> I've explained that in the photo of the WTC 2 core,
> 
> that horizontal braces were sheared off by the hundreds of thousands of tons of steel from above and that the core was probably full of the core contents from the upper half and the hallways are blocked.
Click to expand...


thats retarded!!


----------



## Christophera

No core column in a steel column core can have a butt plate, ever.

fuz is mystified and calls things retarded AFTER it removes the evidence.  Bwahaaaaaahaaa


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> No core column in a steel column core can have a butt plate, ever.
> 
> fuz is mystified and calls things retarded AFTER it removes the evidence.  Bwahaaaaaahaaa



Okay.

I don't see a buttplate on the column inside your supposed core so that makes it a core column.


----------



## Gamolon

Those aren't buttplates dopey.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Those aren't buttplates dopey.


his stupid hoax has been debunked so many ways he OUGHT to be embarrassed for trying to continue it
that shows he is in serious need of professional psychiatric help


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No core column in a steel column core can have a butt plate, ever.
> 
> fuz is mystified and calls things retarded AFTER it removes the evidence.  Bwahaaaaaahaaa



Bwahahahahahah!!! YOU'VE NEVER SHOWN THAT THERE WAS ANY BUTT PLATES!!!

fucking moron!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No core column in a steel column core can have a butt plate, ever.
> 
> fuz is mystified and calls things retarded AFTER it removes the evidence.  Bwahaaaaaahaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahahah!!! YOU'VE NEVER SHOWN THAT THERE WAS ANY BUTT PLATES!!!
> 
> fucking moron!!!
Click to expand...

the fucking moron doesnt get it that HE is the only one claiming there WERE butt plates
something he has yet to PROVE


----------



## Christophera

These are butt plates.






What has never been shown is this core on 9-11.






Construction photos and misrepresentations from 9-11 will not do.  Your spam on this is prodigious.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2109077-post4648.html

SPAM12
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html

SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html


FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html


SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1897888-post3456.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2101197-post703.html

SPAMLIES
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092286-post4462.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092925-post4471.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092951-post4474.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092948-post4473.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092980-post4477.html

ARTICLE BY ARTICLE

NYTimes.com

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2313202-post1982.html


TOTAL FAKE CORE PHOTO SLAM

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2418466-post6644.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> These are butt plates.
> 
> l


uh, NO they arent
they are LUGS
you are a fucking moronic idiot


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are butt plates.
> 
> l
> 
> 
> 
> uh, NO they arent
> they are LUGS
> you are a fucking moronic idiot
Click to expand...


Only a moron would think lugs are on top where the next section must be fastened.

You are no good at pretending you are a moron.  You are no better at support for secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are butt plates.
> 
> l
> 
> 
> 
> uh, NO they arent
> they are LUGS
> you are a fucking moronic idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a moron would think lugs are on top where the next section must be fastened.
Click to expand...

no, moron, they arent on top, dipshit
they are on the SIDES

you have proven you are a complete fucking MORON


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> These are butt plates.


says who?!! 

your text assertions are meaningless.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> These are butt plates.



You're drunk!!!!

And insane.

And retarded.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> You are no good at pretending you are a moron.



And you don't have to pretend. Every time you re-post one of your same 4 replies, you PROVE that you are a world class moron. And you are doing an EXCELLENT job of proving you are insane.


----------



## Christophera

It is very simple.  You cannot show this structure on 9-11.







I can show the concrete core identified by the engineer of record in the days following 9-11.  It is verified by a globally published encyclopedia.  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992

Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> It is very simple.  You cannot show this structure on 9-11.


sufficient evidence for those with functional brains has been provided, of course, that leaves you out of the equation


----------



## Christophera

It is an engineering fact that steel flexes too much in very long lengths.   The Steel Tacoma Narrrows Bridge flexed and collapsed in a 42 MPH wind.  It was fastened at both ends, 84 fet wide, 680 foot long and only carried its own weight and the cars that could be on it.

Being an agent you will pretend you do not know what oscillation is, what resonance is.  That is what took out the bridge.  The Twins had to take 120mph wind.  A concrete core was needed to eliminate torsion.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> It is an engineering fact that steel flexes too much in very long lengths. .


it was KNOWN that the building would sway in the wind
and they did
concrete would NOT ALLOW that you fucking moronic idiot
it was DESIGNED to do that


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is an engineering fact that steel flexes too much in very long lengths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too much according to who?
> 
> so thats why they stopped building towers with a steel core then, i guess. too much flex.
> 
> YOU FUCKING MORON!!!!
> Broadgate Tower - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> (its an engineering fact that you dont build the worlds tallest building out of one steel column, you dickhead.)
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is an engineering fact that steel flexes too much in very long lengths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too much according to who?
> 
> so thats why they stopped building towers with a steel core then, i guess. too much flex.
> 
> YOU FUCKING MORON!!!!
> Broadgate Tower - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> (its an engineering fact that you dont build the worlds tallest building out of one steel column, you dickhead.)
Click to expand...

it was a well known fact that the towers DID sway in the wind
by several feet at times too


----------



## Christophera

No towers over 800 feet with the footprint/height ratio of the Twins have ever been built with a steel core.

Concrete does flex a small amount.  The high tensile rebar of the towers core improved the flex performance significantly.  Here is the vertical rebar after detonations removed the concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No towers over 800 feet with the footprint/height ratio of the Twins have ever been built with a steel core.


LIAR

the towers were both steel cores


and that photo IS steel core


----------



## Christophera

The vertical elements of steel are too fine to be "core columns.

You cannot show this,






on 9-11 because it did not exist.  If this is not true you WILL post an image of that structure.

That structure cannot exist without more adequate bracing and gussetting at connections.  Get official plans showing those features please.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The vertical elements of steel are too fine to be "core columns.
> 
> .


you are full of shit
you dont know what the fuck you are talking about
the distance away is why it looks thin you fucking moron
its CORE COLUMNS


btw, at different times you have called them structural steel and rebar
you have proven you are a moronic idiot


----------



## Christophera

This is from the same camera, at about the same distance seconds before and it shows what structural steel looks like.






You know this, but continue to attempt to misrepresent, which proves you operate in an agenda outside of fact as an *agent*.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> This is from the same camera, at about the same distance seconds before and it shows what structural steel looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> You know this, but continue to attempt to misrepresent, which proves you operate in an agenda outside of fact as an *agent*.


the 2 photos are of the same fucking thing, you moronic dipshit
just different points in time


sheeeesh, get yourself committed to a psychiatric institution so they can help you with your state of delusion


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No towers over 800 feet with the footprint/height ratio of the Twins have ever been built with a steel core.


no towers have been built in the shape of dying emu.

i'm not sure what your statement proves unless you actually expect people to build duplicates of the WTC somehow.....


----------



## Christophera

*divot has told this same lie before.  The agent knows these photos, but pretends it is the first time hoping the viewer will make the same pretended mistake.*



Christophera said:


> No towers over 800 feet with the footprint/height ratio of the Twins have ever been built with a steel core.
> 
> Concrete does flex a small amount.  The high tensile rebar of the towers core improved the flex performance significantly.  Here is the vertical rebar after detonations removed the concrete.





Christophera said:


> This is from the same camera, at about the same distance seconds before and it shows what structural steel looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know this, but continue to attempt to misrepresent, which proves you operate in an agenda outside of fact as an *agent*.





DiveCon said:


> the 2 photos are of the same fucking thing, you moronic dipshit
> just different points in time
> 
> sheeeesh, get yourself committed to a psychiatric institution so they can help you with your state of delusion



A liar serving the perpetrators of mass murder by secret methods would say that.

A proven liar at that.

D
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068183-post334.html

D-agent
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104806-post4606.html

D-rebar & plan links
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2331142-post6209.html

F+D exposed***
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104963-post4610.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> *<lies and delusional bullshit removed>*


 you can lie again and again, and ANYONE can tell that they are of the exact same thing at different points in time

you FAIL at everything you claim you FUCKING MORONIC DIPSHIT


----------



## Christophera

The perps wish everyone was as stupid as you encourage them to be by implying people should think those 2 very different things in the photos were the same object.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The perps wish everyone was as stupid as you encourage them to be by implying people should think those 2 very different things in the photos were the same object.


*YOU *are the stupid one
for thinking you see concrete where NONE was


----------



## Fizz

if you type big and red does it make your delusional shit more important or something?

must be a full moon or some shit....


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The perps wish everyone was as stupid as you encourage them to be by implying people should think those 2 very different things in the photos were the same object.



No, the "perps" wish everyone was as retarded & idiotic as you, posting whimsical "concrete core" theories, and retarded "DoD rebar" fantasies in an effort to mislead the public.

And only a true Agent would create a website designed to attempt to collect monies from the victims of his fantasies. An Agent loves to try to earn an income off the pain, loss, suffering and heartbreak of others, while posting pictures of them to further get his jollies.

Go back to your hole in the rock, Agent of Pain Chri$$y Brown.


----------



## Christophera

Wow, I never imagined you would become so juvenile.

Truly, the opposite of what agents say is most often the truth.

The fact is that you have ZERO photographic evidence from 9-11 showing that the core which FEMA presented to NIST and the world existed.






The FEMA deception is what the agent is working on, trying to support it.

Accordingly, those who wish to support th US Constitution must understand HOW the post 9-11 psyops has inserted false leadership into the truth movement and HOW those false leaders continue to mislead.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



all this crap has been debunked already.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ==delusional bullshit removed==
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all this crap has been debunked already.
Click to expand...

and multiple times
that dipshit is too delusional to understand


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The fact is that you have ZERO photographic evidence from 9-11 showing that the core which FEMA presented to NIST and the world existed.



The fact is that you have ZERO photographic evidence from any time from the twins construction to their destruction showing an intact concrete core proves that your farcical core never existed.


----------



## Fizz

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is that you have ZERO photographic evidence from 9-11 showing that the core which FEMA presented to NIST and the world existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is that you have ZERO photographic evidence from any time from the twins construction to their destruction showing an intact concrete core proves that your farcical core never existed.
Click to expand...


he does have some nice pictures of dust that he says is concrete.

he has a nice photo of a shadow he says is concrete.

he has a lovely some pictures of gypsum attached to the steel core he says is concrete. thats really nice.

he doesnt have any pictures of actual concrete.

he doesnt have any plans for a concrete core.

he doesnt have anything to back up his claims of "elevators guide rail supports".

he also cant figure out how to fit all those elevators inside his impossible concrete core.

(of course we have actual pictures of the actual steel core but he ignores them)


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is that you have ZERO photographic evidence from 9-11 showing that the core which FEMA presented to NIST and the world existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is that you have ZERO photographic evidence from any time from the twins construction to their destruction showing an intact concrete core proves that your farcical core never existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he does have some nice pictures of dust that he says is concrete.
> 
> he has a nice photo of a shadow he says is concrete.
> 
> he has a lovely some pictures of gypsum attached to the steel core he says is concrete. thats really nice.
> 
> he doesnt have any pictures of actual concrete.
> 
> he doesnt have any plans for a concrete core.
> 
> he doesnt have anything to back up his claims of "elevators guide rail supports".
> 
> he also cant figure out how to fit all those elevators inside his impossible concrete core.
> 
> (of course we have actual pictures of the actual steel core but he ignores them)
Click to expand...

he even has posted photos proving the steel core, but he thinks he sees concrete


----------



## Christophera

Concrete on the left, steel on the right outside the core area.






Just like the engineer of record identified.

Absolutely consistent with the  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 and August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who made a safety report (see 2.1) for FEMA in november of 2001 BEFORE the ex mayor took the WTC documents, plans and 6,000 files of photos.

The perpetrators enabled the FEMA deception you protect.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Concrete on the left, steel on the right outside the core area.
> .


LIAR

no concrete in the photo, just STEEL CORE COLUMNS


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Concrete on the left, steel on the right outside the core area.



Verizon building on the left, steel core columns on the right.


----------



## Fizz

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Concrete on the left, steel on the right outside the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verizon building on the left, steel core columns on the right.
Click to expand...


his claim is so absurd that even after several months i still dont see anything that even remotely resembles concrete.

i seriously think he believes the verizon building is the concrete core. maybe the dust just to the right of it is what he claims......

its just all so retarded!! 

HEY..... i see a monkey face!!!! look at the second telephone pole from the right. just to the right of it if a GIANT MONKEY!!!


----------



## Christophera

Pretending that you think I refer to the verizon building won't work agent.  Over the verizons right side is concrete, left of the structural steel of the spire which was outside the core area.






The below shows the north core concrete base wall of WTC 1 and the interior box column on the left is OUTSIDE the core.  






No steel core columns are to the right or in the foreground which is the core area.

There were no steel core columns and the failure of agents conductin misprision of treason is a glaring fact.

_

MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;



TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## Christophera

Pretending that you think I refer to the verizon building won't work agent.  Over the verizons right side is concrete, left of the structural steel of the spire which was outside the core area.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Pretending that you think I refer to the verizon building won't work agent.  Over the verizons right side is concrete, left of the structural steel of the spire which was outside the core area.


Please illustrate just WHERE in that photo you see concrete
i see steel core columns and a dust cloud


----------



## Gamolon

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretending that you think I refer to the verizon building won't work agent.  Over the verizons right side is concrete, left of the structural steel of the spire which was outside the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> Please illustrate just WHERE in that photo you see concrete
> i see steel core columns and a dust cloud
Click to expand...


Yeah, come on Chris. Show us EXACTLY where you see concrete in that photo. Circle it. Show the lurkers and forum members here just how "after the truth" you really are. Let's see a diagram of the WTC2 core like you said you were going to do. 

Or are you going to show everyone that real Chris and hide like a coward and keep posting the same debunked shit you always do.

It's about convincing the people here that your theory is correct right Chris?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Pretending that you think I refer to the verizon building won't work agent.  Over the verizons right side is concrete, left of the structural steel of the spire which was outside the core area.


the spire was the steel core. so your analysis of that is completely wrong. (just like almost all of your analysis).

do you have anyone that isnt a completely delusional moron saying that photo contains an image of a concrete core?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretending that you think I refer to the verizon building won't work agent.  Over the verizons right side is concrete, left of the structural steel of the spire which was outside the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> the spire was the steel core. so your analysis of that is completely wrong. (just like almost all of your analysis).
> 
> do you have anyone that isnt a completely delusional moron saying that photo contains an image of a concrete core?
Click to expand...

yup, and that spire was central to the core as well


----------



## Fizz

look. i highlighted the monkeyman for you.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Pretending that you think I refer to the verizon building won't work agent.  Over the verizons right side is concrete, left of the structural steel of the spire which was outside the core area.



Bullshit.





Same spire from the other side.





Spire again.





You said your core was BETWEEN the two columns in those photos as I have shown. now the steel of the spire was OUTSIDE the core????

Again you change your story?


----------



## Christophera

The concrete to the left is the core.






the steel on the right surrounds it.






explaining why the concrete is not seen.

The steel has already fallen at 9 second and the concrete core is seen with the WTC 2 double hallways appearing as 2 dark vertical slots.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related]YouTube - WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The concrete to the left is the core.
> 
> 
> 
> the steel on the right surrounds it.
> 
> 
> 
> explaining why the concrete is not seen.
> 
> The steel has already fallen at 9 second and the concrete core is seen with the WTC 2 double hallways appearing as 2 dark vertical slots.


you are totally delusional
neither of those photos shows concrete

and the video doesnt show what you claim either


----------



## Christophera

You have never posted an image showing the supposed steel core column in the core area.  And you've repeatedly lied saying they've been posted.

Here is exposure of your deceptive, manipulative, collusive tactics.

D
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068183-post334.html

D-agent
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104806-post4606.html

D-rebar & plan links
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2331142-post6209.html

F+D exposed
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104963-post4610.html


----------



## Fizz

here's three pictures all of the same object. the third picture is an overlay of the object taken from the same angle from the same camera on 9/11.

chris claims the first picture shows concrete to the left of the spire and the spire is outside the core area. when shown from the other side in the second pic we can see its jsut smoke and dust and not concrete. in fact, it isnt even in the right place as confirmed by picture 3. in order for chris's claims to be correct the concrete would need to be on the far end of the core placing ALL the columns shown to be INSIDE THE CORE AREA. (but we already knew that).

so chris, *you just debunked your own claim* that there are no pictures of core columns in the core area on 9/11!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You have never posted an image showing the supposed steel core column in the core area.  And you've repeatedly lied saying they've been posted.


they HAVE been posted

REPEATEDLY

so its YOU that is the LIAR

dipshit


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The concrete to the left is the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the steel on the right surrounds it.



Same spire as in this photo:





And this photo:





And this photo:





See all three photos I posted? See the cross members between the tallest column on the right and the one to the left? Those are the SAME cross members that you said were embedded IN your concrete core wall. The column on the left is supposedly the elevator guide rail steel and the tall column on the right is the core column. The cross members BETWEEN them connected them THROUGH your core wall. Your wall was supposedly sandwiched between what I term the "Perimeter Core Column" and the "Interior core column" in the first picture I posted. In the second photo, your core wall was supposedly between what I term the "Outer Core column" and the "Inner Columns".

Keep digging your hole Chris.


----------



## Fizz

you can see in this photo 




that what chris claims is the concrete core is actually the dust and debris left from the core columns falling off to the left in this photo. they are almost at a 90 degree angle in this pic and are at the exact location chris claims his concrete core existed.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> you can see in this photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that what chris claims is the concrete core is actually the dust and debris left from the core columns falling off to the left in this photo. they are almost at a 90 degree angle in this pic and are at the exact location chris claims his concrete core existed.



An intentional misinterpretation inconsistent with the other photos of the spire.  Since in your annotated photo the spire is on the right, and the photo is from the north as we see WTC 7.






In the above photo taken from the west the spire is on the left.  If the columns you annotate as being "core columns" were in the core, they would be to the right, considerably, of the spire.  

What you try to call "core columns" is the north wall of the concrete core which is seen between the interior box columns and annotated in the lower image.






The same columns in that lower image are seen left of the concrete core base wall at ground zero in th below image.  Note the 3x7 utility hallway with the daylight shining down it running the length of the massive concrete base wall.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can see in this photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that what chris claims is the concrete core is actually the dust and debris left from the core columns falling off to the left in this photo. they are almost at a 90 degree angle in this pic and are at the exact location chris claims his concrete core existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An intentional misinterpretation inconsistent with the other photos of the spire.  Since in your annotated photo the spire is on the right, and the photo is from the north as we see WTC 7.
Click to expand...






How wrong you are Chris. Nice try though. In order to make your point you generalize the directions and try and confuse people. In reality, true north is actually tilted 30 left from the "east and west" walls of WTC1. Which means weasel, that the view direction from the above photo, since WTC7 is to the right, is from the east-northeast, NOT from the north. What a friggin' deceptive little prick you are. See the above plan view for the photo direction views. The left black arrow is from the west and the right black arrow from the east-northeast. Notice the "true north" arrow in the bottom left.



Christophera said:


> In the above photo taken from the west the spire is on the left.  If the columns you annotate as being "core columns" were in the core, they would be to the right, considerably, of the spire.



The photo direction WAS taken from the west, but almost opposite from the photo above as I have shown. Can you be any more deceptive?  



Christophera said:


> What you try to call "core columns" is the north wall of the concrete core which is seen between the interior box columns and annotated in the lower image.



WRONG!!!!

Here is a CLOSEUP photo of the said spire talked about in this newest discussion:


----------



## Gamolon

Another closeup of the "spire":





Notice the "curved edges" Chris tries to refer to as his concrete wall is nothing more than dust and debris coming off the columns.

What a moron!

I mean really! It is clear the the structure shown is the same column configuration with the cross members in between as seen in this photo:





Chris core wall supposedly sat in between those two columns. I can even see what was left of the floor connections on the right of the core column in the second picture. Those same floor connection remnants can be seen in the first photo as tiny "bumps" on the left of the core column. The cross members can be seen joining the two columns in every picture thus far.


----------



## Christophera

Your efforts to imply I've something deceptive by orienting the viewer to the general direction indicate you have no evidence.  You have no logical counter to the fact that the notated image that fuzit cannot         support on its own is anything but the north side of the "steel exoskelton" silhouetted against the outside of the concrete core.

The facts have been posted and your agent tactic of pushing things off the last page won't work.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2458493-post2745.html

Of course the floor braces and the horizontal connections between the interior box columns and the elevator guide rails were near the same position.

You cannot show a core structure of steel that has the needed bracing INSIDE the core.  You never have, you never will.  It did not exist.

The concrete core is independently verified.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Christophera

Your efforts to imply I've something deceptive by orienting the viewer to the general direction indicate you have no evidence.  You have no logical counter to the fact that the notated image that fuzit cannot         support on its own is anything but the north side of the "steel exoskelton" silhouetted against the outside of the concrete core.

The facts have been posted and your agent tactic of pushing things off the last page won't work.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2458493-post2745.html

Of course the floor braces and the horizontal connections between the interior box columns and the elevator guide rails were near the same position.

You cannot show a core structure of steel that has the needed bracing INSIDE the core.  You never have, you never will.  It did not exist.

The concrete core is independently verified.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your efforts to imply I've something deceptive by orienting the viewer to the general direction indicate you have no evidence.  You have no logical counter to the fact that the notated image that fuzit cannot         support on its own is anything but the north side of the "steel exoskelton" silhouetted against the outside of the concrete core.
> 
> The facts have been posted and your agent tactic of pushing things off the last page won't work.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2458493-post2745.html
> 
> Of course the floor braces and the horizontal connections between the interior box columns and the elevator guide rails were near the same position.
> 
> You cannot show a core structure of steel that has the needed bracing INSIDE the core.  You never have, you never will.  It did not exist.
> 
> The concrete core is independently verified.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._



i'm not "implying" anything. i am coming right out and saying it. you are a liar. you are delusional. your concrete core is physically impossible. you have no evidence it existed. you shows pictures of a steel core and lie about what those pictures show. you lie about building plans being stolen. you lie about what the building engineer said. you lie about jsut about everything.

there is no implying at all.

i am coming right out and saying it.

you are a liar.

your concrete core is a hoax.

it is physically impossible.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> _<delusional LIES removed>__._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not "implying" anything. i am coming right out and saying it. you are a liar. you are delusional. your concrete core is physically impossible. you have no evidence it existed. you shows pictures of a steel core and lie about what those pictures show. you lie about building plans being stolen. you lie about what the building engineer said. you lie about jsut about everything.
> 
> there is no implying at all.
> 
> i am coming right out and saying it.
> 
> you are a liar.
> 
> your concrete core is a hoax.
> 
> it is physically impossible.
Click to expand...

he IS a liar


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Your efforts to imply I've something deceptive by orienting the viewer to the general direction indicate you have no evidence.



I have all the evidence right here and I'll explain it. You're nothing but a deceptive little prick. You state the picture view directions as from the west and north to make it seem like the views were 90 from each other to make it seem you knew what you were talking about.

You made this claim below and tried to use your 90 degree view deception to give credence to the fact that the "core columns would be to the right considerably" which is TOTAL bullshit.


Christophera said:


> In the above photo taken from the west the spire is on the left.  If the columns you annotate as being "core columns" were in the core, they would be to the right, considerably, of the spire.



The fact remains that the two view directions of each photo were almost OPPOSITE one another per this picture. Again, the black arrows are the true view directions and the red arrows are the ones YOU tried to push off as correct.


----------



## Christophera

Agent BS.  The views are north and west generally.

You evade, obscure and obsufucate because you have no evidence for steel core columns.

If this is not true, then show the core FEMA depicts in the core area on 9-11.






I have no problem showing concrete surrounding the core on 9-11.






I have no problem with presenting independent authority verifying the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



your text assertions are meaningless.

did you figure out how to fit all those elevators inside your concrete core yet?!!


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Agent BS.  The views are north and west generally.



No dumbass. They are not "generally north and west". You got caught in another deception and you fail to admit it. The view directions are almost OPPOSITE one another. How the hell can you honestly sit there and tell me they are north and west when you have been shown to be totally incorrect?

Unbelievable.


----------



## Christophera

Did you figure out that gumjobs elevator dimensions are from the obsolte plans that have digital alterations in the revision tables yet?

http://algoxy.com/psych/planimages/A-A-159.revtab.jpg[/img

That is not a character of the alphabet and the pixel straight lines and spaces are not possible with an original of the scale that the blue prints are and the text size of the revision table.

Agents refuse to recognize the [url=http://web.archive.org/web/20020224015919/http://www.nyclu.org/g_archive020602.html]violations of law[/url] that deprive the public of the true plans and enable the [url=http://algoxy.com/conc/fema_deception.html]FEMA deception[/url].

No image of the supposed steel core columns matching, or even resembling this diagram, which happens to be the ONLY official depiction of the core of ANY kind in existence.

[img]http://algoxy.com/psych/psyimages/femacore.gif

How competent or legal is that?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Did you figure out that gumjobs elevator dimensions are from the obsolte plans that have digital alterations in the revision tables yet?



Did you figure out that they are not? 

Have you figured out how they fit 12 express elevators, sized for 50 people and 10,000 lbs. to fit in two 3'-4' wide areas????


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That is not a character of the alphabet and the* pixel straight lines* and spaces are not possible with an original of the scale that the blue prints are and the text size of the revision table.


you even lie about that


----------



## Christophera

Agents pretending such is logical because they serve the perpetrators of mass murder and the secret methods.

the west wall of the WTC 1 concrete core.  Right is the spire and left is an end view of the concrete core.






The north core wall has already fallen.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Agents pretending such is logical because they serve the perpetrators of mass murder and the secret methods.
> 
> the west wall of the WTC 1 concrete core.  Right is the spire and left is an end view of the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The north core wall has already fallen.



Already proven wrong.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents pretending such is logical because they serve the perpetrators of mass murder and the secret methods.


no agents here

no one is pretending

you LACK logic and reason

no secret to the mass murder, it was done by 19 Al Qaeda terrorists
you, however, are attempting to conceal that fact and cover up for the REAL crime


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Agents pretending such is logical because they serve the perpetrators of mass murder and the secret methods.



you wouldnt know what logic is if logic's balls were smacking you in your chin.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Did you figure out that gumjobs elevator dimensions are from the obsolte plans that have digital alterations in the revision tables yet?



OK Chris, let's make this real simple for you. Forget the blueprints, revised or otherwise.

What are YOUR external dimensions for the concrete core, length & width?
What are YOUR internal dimensions for the concrete core, length & width?
What are YOUR external dimensions for the express elevators, length & width?
What are YOUR external dimensions for the local elevators, length & width?
What are YOUR external dimensions for the freight elevators, length & width?
What are YOUR dimensions for the corridors, skylobby and office floor?

Now's the time. Man up, or shut up.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you figure out that gumjobs elevator dimensions are from the obsolte plans that have digital alterations in the revision tables yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Chris, let's make this real simple for you. Forget the blueprints, revised or otherwise.
> 
> What are YOUR external dimensions for the concrete core, length & width?
> What are YOUR internal dimensions for the concrete core, length & width?
> What are YOUR external dimensions for the express elevators, length & width?
> What are YOUR external dimensions for the local elevators, length & width?
> What are YOUR external dimensions for the freight elevators, length & width?
> What are YOUR dimensions for the corridors, skylobby and office floor?
> 
> Now's the time. Man up, or shut up.
Click to expand...

it is impossible for him to "man up" for anything
that should be well known by now with the fact he was convicted for failure to pay child support


----------



## Christophera

All this because you have no hard evidence of the core FEMA said existed?






You cannot even pretend to be that moronic.  You gotta' be paid.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> All this because you have no hard evidence of the core FEMA said existed?
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot even pretend to be that moronic.  You gotta' be paid.


evidence has been posted, you are so fucking moronic you hold to your delusional bullshit
'
no one needs to be paid to call bullshit, bullshit'


----------



## Fizz

1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked

2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.

3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked

*4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked*

5. Butt plates are used to join steel core columns and are too weak. debunked

6. Diagonal bracing of steel core columns is actually part of the crane structure. debunked

7. Anyone that disagrees with the concrete core hoax is a secret government agent. (totally delusional. needs no debunking)


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you figure out that gumjobs elevator dimensions are from the obsolte plans that have digital alterations in the revision tables yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Chris, let's make this real simple for you. Forget the blueprints, revised or otherwise.
> 
> What are YOUR external dimensions for the concrete core, length & width?
> What are YOUR internal dimensions for the concrete core, length & width?
> What are YOUR external dimensions for the express elevators, length & width?
> What are YOUR external dimensions for the local elevators, length & width?
> What are YOUR external dimensions for the freight elevators, length & width?
> What are YOUR dimensions for the corridors, skylobby and office floor?
> 
> Now's the time. Man up, or shut up.
Click to expand...





			
				 Christophera said:
			
		

> All this because you have no hard evidence of the core FEMA said existed?
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot even pretend to be that moronic. You gotta' be paid.



I'm not asking about the FEMA core, Chri$$y, I'm asking about YOURS. 

Answer the questions, or concede defeat.


----------



## Gamolon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you figure out that gumjobs elevator dimensions are from the obsolte plans that have digital alterations in the revision tables yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Chris, let's make this real simple for you. Forget the blueprints, revised or otherwise.
> 
> What are YOUR external dimensions for the concrete core, length & width?
> What are YOUR internal dimensions for the concrete core, length & width?
> What are YOUR external dimensions for the express elevators, length & width?
> What are YOUR external dimensions for the local elevators, length & width?
> What are YOUR external dimensions for the freight elevators, length & width?
> What are YOUR dimensions for the corridors, skylobby and office floor?
> 
> Now's the time. Man up, or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this because you have no hard evidence of the core FEMA said existed?
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot even pretend to be that moronic. You gotta' be paid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not asking about the FEMA core, Chri$$y, I'm asking about YOURS.
> 
> Answer the questions, or concede defeat.
Click to expand...


Rat, you've probably seen this before, but here is a drawing by Chris' own hand of his concrete core at the lobby level. Complete with dimensions. It's of WTC1.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Gamolon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Chris, let's make this real simple for you. Forget the blueprints, revised or otherwise.
> 
> What are YOUR external dimensions for the concrete core, length & width?
> What are YOUR internal dimensions for the concrete core, length & width?
> What are YOUR external dimensions for the express elevators, length & width?
> What are YOUR external dimensions for the local elevators, length & width?
> What are YOUR external dimensions for the freight elevators, length & width?
> What are YOUR dimensions for the corridors, skylobby and office floor?
> 
> Now's the time. Man up, or shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this because you have no hard evidence of the core FEMA said existed?
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot even pretend to be that moronic. You gotta' be paid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not asking about the FEMA core, Chri$$y, I'm asking about YOURS.
> 
> Answer the questions, or concede defeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rat, you've probably seen this before, but here is a drawing by Chris' own hand of his concrete core at the lobby level. Complete with dimensions. It's of WTC1.
Click to expand...


Yes, but he needs to give the other dimensions for his elevators & corridors that fit into his core. It's the only way he can prove his theory is correct.

I bet he won't, because he can't.


----------



## Gamolon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking about the FEMA core, Chri$$y, I'm asking about YOURS.
> 
> Answer the questions, or concede defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat, you've probably seen this before, but here is a drawing by Chris' own hand of his concrete core at the lobby level. Complete with dimensions. It's of WTC1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but he needs to give the other dimensions for his elevators & corridors that fit into his core. It's the only way he can prove his theory is correct.
> 
> I bet he won't, because he can't.
Click to expand...


We don't even need to get that from him. The fact is, he has placed the 16' wide skylobby hallway right next to his concrete wall leaving no room for express elevators. This drawing illustrates why he's made such a big screw up. Circled in the blue ovals are the two spaces he has created based on his own crap. 





Unfortunately for him, we have a photo of the skylobby that shows express elevator to the right of the 16' wide skylobby hallway here:









He has painted himself into a corner now as there is NO room for elevators in those ovals because of his concrete core. Each of those two spaces is about 3 to 4 feet wide and about 40' long. you can't fit 12 elevators in there rated at 10,000 lbs. and capable of carrying 50 people. What he is saying is that you could fit 300 people in a 4' x 40' space. Really? 

Elevator dimensions at this point are irrelevant. He's created an impossible physical scenario which is why he refuses to draw plans of the skylobby and WTC2's core. He knows that we'll hand his ass to him.


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris. Here's a photo of the inside of one of the express elevators.





Does that look like 4' from front to back?


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, look at this video:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IkuQouJqOA]YouTube - Mazes and Monsters World Trade Center Scene[/ame]

At 1:02 it shows people inside the express elevator. How big do you think that is?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Gamolon said:


> Chris, look at this video:
> YouTube - Mazes and Monsters World Trade Center Scene
> 
> At 1:02 it shows people inside the express elevator. How big do you think that is?



And at 2:41 it shows the elevators opening out to the lobby. How did they do that if there was a 16ft wide concrete core wall in the way, Chri$$y?


----------



## Gamolon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, look at this video:
> YouTube - Mazes and Monsters World Trade Center Scene
> 
> At 1:02 it shows people inside the express elevator. How big do you think that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at 2:41 it shows the elevators opening out to the lobby. How did they do that if there was a 16ft wide concrete core wall in the way, Chri$$y?
Click to expand...


I already know his answer to this. That lobby is in WTC2. WTC1 and WTC2 had radically different cores. WTC2's express elevators opened into the lobby as shown, but in WTC1, ALL elevators were accessed from WITHIN the core and had no access from outside at the lobby level.

I know, I know. 

He's said the reason they were different cores was that people complained about the elevator access in WTC1 and redesigned it when WTC2 was built.

I know, I know. 

When did this "redesign take place"? Chris has said it was AFTER WTC1 was started. Go figure out how much time that gave them to TOTALLY redesign WTC2. Bewteen when WTC2 was started yet after WTC1 was started.


----------



## Gamolon

Interesting video I found Chris of WTC1.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aYv1LyY5Vg&feature=related]YouTube - World Trade Center - New York City in Oct 9th, 1997[/ame]

At :056, where are those people walking? Are they just walking right into the core wall there?


----------



## Christophera

Your video shows nothing to support that there was a concrete core.

There was porbably a security check at the core hallway in order for people to get inside the core and on an elevator.

They certainly did not directly enter hallways at the end of either core.  WTC 2 did have them on the long sides at lobby level.  WTC 1 did not have entry to the elevators from outside the core at all.

That video appears to be manipulated with reversal like flipping a negative over.  As usual deceptive, manipulative agents do not even tell you which direction the images are taken from or which building is shown so they might ahve a chance at creating confusion.

Since the antenna show the tower on the right to be the north tower if the camera is to the south WTC 1 should be on the left and furthest.  If the camera is to the north WTC 1 should be on the right and closest.

Agents busted in the psyops again.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Your video shows nothing to support that there was a concrete core.
> 
> There was porbably a security check at the core hallway in order for people to get inside the core and on an elevator.
> 
> They certainly did not directly enter hallways at the end of either core.  WTC 2 did have them on the long sides at lobby level.  WTC 1 did not have entry to the elevators from outside the core at all.
> 
> That video appears to be manipulated with reversal like flipping a negative over.  As usual deceptive, manipulative agents do not even tell you which direction the images are taken from or which building is shown so they might ahve a chance at creating confusion.
> 
> Since the antenna show the tower on the right to be the north tower if the camera is to the south WTC 1 should be on the left and furthest.  If the camera is to the north WTC 1 should be on the right and closest.
> 
> Agents busted in the psyops again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Everything you've ever posted shows nothing to support there was a concrete core.
> 
> And thanks for admitting that Gamolon's video proves there was no concrete core. It's nice to finally hear it in your own words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your video shows nothing to support that there was a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your video shows nothing to support that there was a concrete core.


CORRECT, thats because there WASNT a concrete core


> There was porbably a security check at the core hallway in order for people to get inside the core and on an elevator.


no, the express elevators opened on BOTH sides, dipshit


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Your video shows nothing to support that there was a concrete core.
> 
> There was porbably a security check at the core hallway in order for people to get inside the core and on an elevator.



Are you saying that there was a HALLWAY in the middle of long axis wall on the lobby level that people entered to get into the middle????


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Since the antenna show the tower on the right to be the north tower if the camera is to the south WTC 1 should be on the left and furthest.  If the camera is to the north WTC 1 should be on the right and closest.
> 
> Agents busted in the psyops again.



Chris busted being fucking stupid again. That video was shot looking WEST from the Hilton Millennium hotel which is located to the EAST of the towers. That makes WTC1 on the right and furthest and WTC2 on the left, closest in that video. 

What a complete dumbass!


----------



## Christophera

Okay, my quick effort to compensate for the deficiency of your post is not correct.  At least you've finally explained now, what you should have in the beginning.

Of course you think that because you do not identify the towers or the direction that somehow that gets you out of the need to produce evidence of the steel core columns, and you've provided none.  You need to do that or be seen as an agent of treason.

The line forming in the video seems too close to the windows to be the center of the towers, which was the one thing that seems wrong with my attempt to define which is which and direction, so the line is forming off the east end of the core to enter the east core hallway.

Now provide evidence from independent sources AND 9-11 that there was a steel core inside the towers.

Here is the west end of WTC 1 concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Okay, my quick effort to compensate for the deficiency of your post is not correct.  At least you've finally explained now, what you should have in the beginning.


no concrete in the photo


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, my quick effort to compensate for the deficiency of your post is not correct.  At least you've finally explained now, what you should have in the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> no concrete in the photo
Click to expand...


No concrete in the core either.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Okay, my quick effort to compensate for the deficiency of your post is not correct.  At least you've finally explained now, what you should have in the beginning.
> 
> Of course you think that because you do not identify the towers or the direction that somehow that gets you out of the need to produce evidence of the steel core columns, and you've provided none.  You need to do that or be seen as an agent of treason.
> 
> The line forming in the video seems too close to the windows to be the center of the towers, which was the one thing that seems wrong with my attempt to define which is which and direction, so the line is forming off the east end of the core to enter the east core hallway.
> 
> Now provide evidence from independent sources AND 9-11 that there was a steel core inside the towers.
> 
> Here is the west end of WTC 1 concrete core.



your text assertions are meaningless. you posted a picture of the steel core columns on 9/11. there is no concrete in your picture.


----------



## Christophera

Steel column, but not in the core.  This image shows the spire as part of the load bearing floors.  The inner wall supporting floors.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Steel column, but not in the core.  This image shows the spire as part of the load bearing floors.  The inner wall supporting floors.


steel column, IN the CENTRAL part of the core
you remain a delusional dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Out side the core at the corner of the inner steel framed wall supporting the floor.  Her is an overlay.






And no, the slight angle of difference in the 2 photos is insignificant.

And yes, you have no evidence showing steel core columns in the core area.

You misrepresent elevator guide rail as "core colunm" in construciton photos, but can never show that weak steel in the core on 9-11 because it all fell into the core.  But plats CANNOT be used to join core column sections.  No lateral strength.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional bullshit removed>


^^^ enough said


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Okay, my quick effort to compensate for the deficiency of your post is not correct.  At least you've finally explained now, what you should have in the beginning.



Translation:

"I (Chris) fucked up and have to again bullshit my why out by posting meaningless drivel".



How many times have you been caught screwing up now Chris? I've lost count.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Out side the core at the corner of the inner steel framed wall supporting the floor.  Her is an overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And no, the slight angle of difference in the 2 photos is insignificant.*
> 
> And yes, you have no evidence showing steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> You misrepresent elevator guide rail as "core colunm" in construciton photos, but can never show that weak steel in the core on 9-11 because it all fell into the core.  But plats CANNOT be used to join core column sections.  No lateral strength.



YOU FUCKING LIAR!!! 

you put the towers in the wrong place!!! it was already debunked HERE

does this look like an insignificant difference to you? when lined up correctly with NO DIFFERENCE IN ANGLE the picture was taken then the spire is clearly the two center rows of columns. it is ALL inside the core!! 





you have nothing to back up your claim of "elevator guide rail support steel". there is no such thing. your butt plate claim has already been debunked repeatedly.

you can tell how absurd your concrete core claim is by the way you need to LIE in order to continue to make the claim.

your concrete core has been proven to be a hoax. the spire is the steel core columns on 9/11. your concrete core is physically impossible. the elevators dont fit inside.

stick a fork in it. it's done.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out side the core at the corner of the inner steel framed wall supporting the floor.  Her is an overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And no, the slight angle of difference in the 2 photos is insignificant.*
> 
> And yes, you have no evidence showing steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> You misrepresent elevator guide rail as "core colunm" in construction photos, but can never show that weak steel in the core on 9-11 because it all fell into the core.  Butt plates CANNOT be used to join core column sections.  No lateral strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU FUCKING LIAR!!!
> 
> you put the towers in the wrong place!!! it was already debunked HERE
Click to expand...


That superimposition was not created by myself.  I think I remember a poster at "democratic underground" making it.  None had a problem with it there, and I have no problem with it now.  Your effort to show a problem fails.

Your link basically shows that the superimposition cannot be "debunked".  It is fairly quality work considering the source photos.  Americans are fortunate that Zapp drive, where the magazine cover photo was taken, and the apartment of Aman Zafar, are fairly close together so that such a superimposition can be made at all.



Fizz said:


> does this look like an insignificant difference to you? when lined up correctly with NO DIFFERENCE IN ANGLE the picture was taken then the spire is clearly the two center rows of columns. it is ALL inside the core!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have nothing to back up your claim of "elevator guide rail support steel". there is no such thing. your butt plate claim has already been debunked repeatedly.
> 
> you can tell how absurd your concrete core claim is by the way you need to LIE in order to continue to make the claim.
> 
> your concrete core has been proven to be a hoax. the spire is the steel core columns on 9/11. your concrete core is physically impossible. the elevators dont fit inside.
> 
> stick a fork in it. it's done.



Your text claims do nothing for your position, agent.

No steel core columns have ever been shown in the core area.  Here is another on that should show structural steel in the core, if it existed.  It did not.  The vertical elements are far too small to be "core columns", they are rebar.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out side the core at the corner of the inner steel framed wall supporting the floor.  Her is an overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> *And no, the slight angle of difference in the 2 photos is insignificant.*
> 
> And yes, you have no evidence showing steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> You misrepresent elevator guide rail as "core colunm" in construction photos, but can never show that weak steel in the core on 9-11 because it all fell into the core.  Butt plates CANNOT be used to join core column sections.  No lateral strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU FUCKING LIAR!!!
> 
> you put the towers in the wrong place!!! it was already debunked HERE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That superimposition was no created by myself.  I think I remember a poster at "democratic underground" making it.  none had a problem with it there, and I have no problem with it now.
> 
> Your link basically shows that the superimposition cannot be "debunked".  It is fairly quality work considering the source photos.  Americans are fortunate that Zapp drive, where the magazine cover photo was taken, and the apartment of Aman Zafar, are fairly close together so that such a superimposition can be made at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> does this look like an insignificant difference to you? when lined up correctly with NO DIFFERENCE IN ANGLE the picture was taken then the spire is clearly the two center rows of columns. it is ALL inside the core!!
> 
> 
> you have nothing to back up your claim of "elevator guide rail support steel". there is no such thing. your butt plate claim has already been debunked repeatedly.
> 
> you can tell how absurd your concrete core claim is by the way you need to LIE in order to continue to make the claim.
> 
> your concrete core has been proven to be a hoax. the spire is the steel core columns on 9/11. your concrete core is physically impossible. the elevators dont fit inside.
> 
> stick a fork in it. it's done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your text claims do nothing for your position, agent.
> 
> No steel core columns have ever been shown in the core area.  Here is another on that should show structural steel in the core, if it existed.  It did not.  The vertical elements are far too small to be "core columns", they are rebar.
Click to expand...

dipshit, that IS structural steel of the core


----------



## Christophera

No.  Although service to the perptrators secret methods of mass murder would logically having you saying so.

*This is structural steel seconds before the rebar shows.  That structural steel is the box columns surrounding the concrete core.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No.  Although service to the perptrators secret methods of mass murder would logically having you saying so.
> 
> *This is structural steel seconds before the rebar shows.  That structural steel is the box columns surrounding the concrete core.*


what the FUCK are you babbling about NOW?????

there is no rebar in that or any other photo you have posted


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That superimposition was not created by myself.  I think I remember a poster at "democratic underground" making it.  None had a problem with it there, and I have no problem with it now.  Your effort to show a problem fails.



YOU are responsible for what you post. trying to blame an anonymous poster on a different message board isnt going to cut it, jackass.

the fact that "you have no problem with it" even after being shown it isnt accurate shows what a lying fucking asshole you really are.

the spire is the center two rows of the steel core column. i just proved it. YOU ARE WRONG.

plain and simple.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That superimposition was not created by myself.  I think I remember a poster at "democratic underground" making it.  None had a problem with it there, and I have no problem with it now.  Your effort to show a problem fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are responsible for what you post. trying to blame an anonymous poster on a different message board isnt going to cut it, jackass.
> 
> the fact that "you have no problem with it" even after being shown it isnt accurate shows what a lying fucking asshole you really are.
> 
> the spire is the center two rows of the steel core column. i just proved it. YOU ARE WRONG.
> 
> plain and simple.
Click to expand...

he has been proven wrong so many times that its a joke to even do the effort to do it again
he is so massively delusional that he needs to be committed to a psychiatric institution for serious evaluation


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Although service to the perptrators secret methods of mass murder would logically having you saying so.
> 
> *This is structural steel seconds before the rebar shows.  That structural steel is the box columns surrounding the concrete core.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the FUCK are you babbling about NOW?????
> 
> there is no rebar in that or any other photo you have posted
Click to expand...


You misrepresent what I've posted, and quote the wrong image in manipulation agent.  Rebar is here.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Although service to the perptrators secret methods of mass murder would logically having you saying so.
> 
> *This is structural steel seconds before the rebar shows.  That structural steel is the box columns surrounding the concrete core.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the FUCK are you babbling about NOW?????
> 
> there is no rebar in that or any other photo you have posted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You misrepresent what I've posted, and quote the wrong image in manipulation agent.  Rebar is here.
Click to expand...

you fucking MORON, the two photos are of the EXACT SAME FUCKING THING
there are NO AGENTS HERE
just YOU posting stupid moronic bullshit and people with common sense and logic tell you you are posting stupid moronic bullshit


----------



## Christophera

I guess that post disqualifys you from photo evlauation.  No wonder you've never posted an image of this structure on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I guess that post disqualifys you from photo evlauation.  No wonder you've never posted an image of this structure on 9-11.


^^^ classic case of projection


you have been wrong about everything you claim
you fucking moron


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> I guess that post disqualifys you from photo evlauation.  No wonder you've never posted an image of this structure on 9-11.



Don't you get tired of sounding like a damn Mynah bird???



Squawk, show a FEMA core.


Squawk, show a FEMA core.


Squawk, show a FEMA core.

You'll never get any followers unless you come up with fresh new ideas, instead of posting and reposting the same old hashed over debunked bullshit and tripe.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> No.  Although service to the perptrators secret methods of mass murder would logically having you saying so.
> 
> *This is structural steel seconds before the rebar shows.  That structural steel is the box columns surrounding the concrete core.*





Here's some of your favorite drink, fool.


----------



## Fizz

Can you hear the monkey talk?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8Zvs6GFV9g]YouTube - 1985-'87 "THE ZOO KEEPER SAYS" See 'n Say by Mattel[/ame]


same debunked bullshit over and over.  just pull the string.


----------



## Christophera

Correct you cannot debunk so you post spam.  You have no evidence and cannot show from images of 9-11 the core that is officially depicted because it did not exist.






Now agents post spam.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Correct you cannot debunk so you post spam.  You have no evidence and cannot show from images of 9-11 the core that is officially depicted because it did not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now agents post spam.



its not spam. i'm not selling anything. i'm not like you and trying to make money off the deaths of 3000 people.

i'm just showing what a delusional moron you are.

did you figure out how to do the the most basic thing of explaining how all those elevators fit inside your concrete core yet? if you can't explain it then they dont fit and your concrete core has been proven to be a hoax.

..... again.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Correct you cannot debunk so you post spam.  You have no evidence and cannot show from images of 9-11 the core that is officially depicted because it did not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> Now agents post spam.


you really should seek out professional psychiatric help


----------



## Christophera

Your spam is insignificant compared to the many lawsuits I've filed trying to compel mental health care to provide appropriate treatment for millions,

The Purpose Of Law

saving lives, supporting and defending the U.S. Constitution, but you do not care about any of that.

When I subpoena arrest and booking records a friend has seen,






The county fails to appear,






because I sued them for failure to preserve records, court case files, and the arrest/booking records PROVE that over 1,000 court case files are missing. 

*The largest mass insanity on planet earth that was made a record of a court*


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> *Your spam is insignificant* compared to the many lawsuits I've filed trying to compel mental health care to provide appropriate treatment for millions,
> 
> 
> saving lives, supporting and defending the U.S. Constitution, but you do not care about any of that.
> 
> When I subpoena arrest and booking records a friend has seen,
> 
> 
> 
> The county fails to appear,
> 
> because I sued them for failure to preserve records, court case files, and the arrest/booking records PROVE that over 1,000 court case files are missing.
> 
> *The largest mass insanity on planet earth that was made a record of a court*



Irony is a bitch.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your spam is insignificant* compared to the many lawsuits I've filed trying to compel mental health care to provide appropriate treatment for millions,
> 
> 
> saving lives, supporting and defending the U.S. Constitution, but you do not care about any of that.
> 
> When I subpoena arrest and booking records a friend has seen,
> 
> 
> 
> The county fails to appear,
> 
> because I sued them for failure to preserve records, court case files, and the arrest/booking records PROVE that over 1,000 court case files are missing.
> 
> *The largest mass insanity on planet earth that was made a record of a court*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irony is a bitch.
Click to expand...

isnt it


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==extremely delusional bullshit removed==



your text assertions are meaningless. did you figure out how to fit all those elevators inside your impossible concrete core yet?


----------



## Christophera

Since you cannot show the steel core columns FEMA says existed.






and the plans that were used to dimension elevators are obsolete and altered to appear as final drawings.






with a title block free hand lettered in pencil showing they are VERY preliminary.






It is confirmed your elevator dimension is wrong and that you are an agent of the infiltation of the US government and working to protect the secret methods of mass murder used on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Since you cannot show the steel core columns FEMA says existed.


been shown over and over, you even have posted a few


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



same old delusional bullshit over and over again that has already been debunked... 


1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked

2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.

3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked

4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked

5. Butt plates are used to join steel core columns and are too weak. debunked

6. Diagonal bracing of steel core columns is actually part of the crane structure. debunked

7. Anyone that disagrees with the concrete core hoax is a secret government agent. (totally delusional. needs no debunking)


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ==delusional bullshit removed==
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same old delusional bullshit over and over again that has already been debunked...
> 
> 
> 1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked
> 
> 2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.
> 
> 3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked
> 
> 4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked
> 
> 5. Butt plates are used to join steel core columns and are too weak. debunked
> 
> 6. Diagonal bracing of steel core columns is actually part of the crane structure. debunked
> 
> 7. Anyone that disagrees with the concrete core hoax is a secret government agent. (totally delusional. needs no debunking)
Click to expand...




Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I just saw your little contest. Here are the answers to your little quiz.
> 
> #1) Steel core column at the corner of the core.
> 
> #2) Steel core columns being used to support the cranes during construction of yet more steel core columns.
> 
> #3) Diagonally cross-braced steel core columns.
> 
> I win.
> 
> For my prize, I request you give up your repeatedly debunked bullshit theory, and also that you get current on your child support & court filing fees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong on all three.  There are no steel core columns shown.  The elevator guide rail support steel, the only steel inside the core are seen in these closer photos.
> 
> #1 Is an interior box column which is NOT located in the core area.  That is obvious.
> 
> #2 Is a crane tower which was part of a tool used to build the towers.  It can be seen much closer in the photo of elevator guide rail support linked above.  It could be placed in various sockets of the crane platform seen in the linked image of elevator guide rail supports.
> 
> #3 Are the diagonals which are part of the crane platform also shown in the linked image of elevator guide rail supports.
> 
> You have demonstrated you are clueless regarding the core structure of the Twin Towers.
> 
> Now post an image of the core columns you attempt to support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 9-11 in the core area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit Chris are you stupid or what?!
> 
> Look at #3. in the photo above. Look at where the elevation of the crane platform is. The core columns arem't even erected up to that point yet as the crane platform is CLEARLY above them. Now look at your next photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See panel 5? The one where you label the diagonal as "Crane Platform Diagonal"? Notice what that diagonal is attached to. THE CORE COLUMNS!!!!!
> 
> In your photo in which you annotate the pieces with the yellow numbers 1, 2, and 3, you call "3" as the crane platform steel. What are the diagonals attached to in that photo? As pointed out, the damn core columns aren't erected at that height you stupid fuck!
> 
> You MAJORLY screwed up again with your photo analysis.
> 
> What a moron!!!
Click to expand...




Gamolon said:


> See panel 5? The one where you label the diagonal as "Crane Platform Diagonal"? Notice what that diagonal is attached to. THE CORE COLUMNS!!!!!



Everyone examine that the diagonal identified is INSIDE of the interior box columns which is not inside the core.

That is just the beginning of gumjobs misrepresentations.

Then fuzit links to a site that attempts to analyze the location of the spire erroneously and tries to say this shows "steel core columns in the core".






It is showing elevator guide rail support located nearly against the inside of the core wall and the bottoms of them can be seen to be in the line of the wall.  No diagonals.

The frames of video seen on PANEL 2 show the same exact moment from another angle and bulbous lumbs of concrete wall are seen stuck to elevator guide rails or interiox columns.

A heavy horizontal brace connected them through the wall.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> .


hey dipshit, STEEL CORE COLUMNS ON 9/11
so stop lying and claiming you havent been shown


----------



## Christophera

Stop lying and showing elevator guide rail support steel toppling out of the wall.  If it had diagonal braces it wouldn't topple at all.

This image was taken seconds later.  No core whatsoever.  Only very fine vertical elements that can only be rebar.






And beside that a globally published encyclopedia identifies a concrete core.

 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Stop lying and showing elevator guide rail support steel toppling out of the wall.  If it had diagonal braces it wouldn't topple at all.
> 
> This image was taken seconds later.  No core whatsoever.  Only very fine vertical elements that can only be rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> And beside that a globally published encyclopedia identifies a concrete core.


stop lying, dipshit
that image shows structural steel core
its just not as close up on the exact same thing'


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Stop lying and showing elevator guide rail support steel toppling out of the wall.  If it had diagonal braces it wouldn't topple at all.



no such thing as "elevator guide rail support steel"

SHOW US DOCUMENTATION TO SUPPORT YOUR CLAIM!!


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Everyone examine that the diagonal identified is INSIDE of the interior box columns which is not inside the core.



no such thing, jackass.

there are steel core columns and there are the perimeter walls. thats all.

there's no such thing as "interior box columns" outside the core.

if you are going to make claims of things that did not exist you need to back them up. you never do. its just the same old delusional bullshit over and over again.

your concrete core is not possible. the elevators dont fit inside. pictures all show a steel core.


stop trying to make money off the murder of 3000 americans by muslim terrorists.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Since you cannot show the steel core columns FEMA says existed.
> 
> and the plans that were used to dimension elevators are obsolete and altered to appear as final drawings.
> 
> with a title block free hand lettered in pencil showing they are VERY preliminary.
> 
> It is confirmed your elevator dimension is wrong and that you are an agent of the infiltation of the US government and working to protect the secret methods of mass murder used on 9-11.



So give us YOUR elevator dimensions. Or are you working to protect the hyper-secret methods of mass murder used on 9/11.


----------



## Fizz

he needs to fit about 1000 sq feet of elevator floor space for the express elevators inside his concrete core.... plus all the local elevators... plus the stairways....

it can't be done. they dont fit. he used too much of the core area for his impossible concrete core that didnt exist. the rest of the stuff simply doesnt fit. his core is impossible. he's been proven wrong time after time after time.

by the way, the elevator dimension of 7.8 sq meter floor area comes from the elevator manufacturer, not the building plans he say were altered. (they weren't butwe won't even bother to use them). 7.8 sq meters = 84 sq feet times 12 express elevators = slightly over 1000 sq feet of floor space.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

christophera said:


> your spam is insignificant compared to the many lawsuits i've filed trying to compel mental health care to provide appropriate treatment for millions,
> 
> the purpose of law
> 
> saving lives, supporting and defending the u.s. Constitution, but you do not care about any of that.
> 
> When i subpoena arrest and booking records a friend has seen,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the county fails to appear,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because i sued them for failure to preserve records, court case files, and the arrest/booking records prove that over 1,000 court case files are missing.
> 
> *the largest mass insanity on planet earth that was made a record of a court*




The kitty plays a sad song for you.


----------



## Christophera

We know the building had elevators and your source of dimensions has been shown to not represent the buildings that existed.

The 3rd floor core you and FEMA present show that there are supposed to be an elevator, a  steam shaft and air shaft with a janitors closet.






What we see in that location at ground zero is a massive concrete wall with daylight shining down a tiny utility hallway running the length of the wall.






The interio box columns outside the core on the left has concrete stains on it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

So you are not going to give YOUR elevator dimensions, which means you are an agent protecting the secret methods of mass murder.

*WAY TO GO, AGENT!!!!*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> We know the building had elevators and your source of dimensions has been shown to not represent the buildings that existed.


hey dipshit, the source for the elevator dimensions was the company that MADE them


----------



## Christophera

It was an area value not dimensions.  You misrepresent.

The fact is you cannot and have not shown this core.






But I have posted many images that are consistent with the identified concrete core from independentl authority.

The west wall of the WTC 1 core.






August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE., a structural engineer certified in 12 states.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> It was an area value not dimensions.  You misrepresent.
> 
> <lies removed>


you have yet to fit the elevators in your delusional concrete core


----------



## Christophera

You have yet to show a steel core columned core on 9-11.

I show concrete.






It is independently verified.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You have yet to show a steel core columned core on 9-11.


you truly are totally delusional


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I show concrete.


liar.

there was no concrete core. the elevator dimensions i gave were from the company that made them, not the building plans you keep lying and saying i got them from.

if you feel they are wrong then SHOW US YOUR SOURCE FOR THE ELEVATOR DIMENSIONS. until then you need to do the impossible task of fitting all those elevators inside your concrete core.

you see the problem here, chrissyypoo, is that when you lied and made up dimensions for your concrete core you needed to subtract all that area needed for the concrete from someplace else. since there was no concrete you subtracted it from actual functioning area of the real steel core. you now can not fit all the elevators inside your core. they simply dont fit. you already used the area for concrete.

we wont hold our breathe waiting for you to fit the elevators into your concrete core because we know you cant. its a physical impossibility.


----------



## Christophera

Like I said, you presented the area not the elevator dimensions.

I have no need for playing elevator dimension games, the perpetrators need to do that and they have you doing it for them .  .  . or trying to.

I can show the actual core of concrete.






There is NO WAY the core FEMA presents is going to not have mass steel structure protruding at the top.  Not one piece in that image.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.[/url, the author of a safety report for FEMA identifys a concrete core.  He was contacted recently to see if that was a mistake.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> I have no need for playing elevator dimension games



So you are protecting the secret methods of mass murder.

*Keep up the good work, Agent of Pain Chri$$y*


----------



## Fizz

the elevators dont fit!! 


here. you can write otis elevator yourself and get the dimensions.
http://www.otisworldwide.com/e1-contact.html


----------



## elvis

Fizz said:


> the elevators dont fit!!
> 
> 
> here. you can write otis elevator yourself and get the dimensions.
> Otis Worldwide | Contact Otis



Then you must acquit.  Oh, oops.


----------



## Christophera

If you haven't posted them then that means they will not give them.  Probably because they disagree with the fake plans.

Charges Placed In WTC Towers When Built?

_ An Excerpt from the statement of Robert L. Parish Sr.

On day, as the lead consultant engineer was in my lab talking just about "stuff", I asked him, "Sometime in future, in 50 years or so, how are these Twin Towers are going to be taken down as tall as they were going to be and as tight as land is in a crowded city, without causing fast destruction to other buildings?"

He was standing upright. He outstretched his right arm with his palm down. And said, "Bam, bam, bam, bam, bam, bam" as he lowered his hand down one imaginary floor at a time. All the way down to the floor. I knew that we had to certify these commutators to be able to operate continuously for 50 years without service or repair as our part of the contract. He explained that as the buildings are being built, explosive charges are being incorporated into the structures at key floor joint locations. So, that when the first charges are set-off at the top floors, they will take that floor down to the next. And the charges at that floor will take it down to the next floor. This will continue all the way down. The Twin Towers will come straight down like a stack of pancakes. When the buildings get old and no longer useful or profitable to have and maintain, all it will take is a phone call to take them down._


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Now you're using RENSE as a source?? 

OMFG!!!

Keep going there. Maybe he'll post some other idiotic theories for you, along the lines of;

UFO's destroyed the towers, or
Horse Head boy did it, or
The towers were destroyed by the same mini-nukes we used in Iraq & Afghanistan.

That site is a goldmine for idiots like you. He'll post ANYTHING that is sent to him.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Here you go Chri$$y. This is another joke that Rense has a link to. It should give you a hard-on, as the author insists that demolition charges were hidden on the Titanic.

savethemales.ca - Titanic & Hindenburg: Two Psy-Ops, One Agenda?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If you haven't posted them then that means they will not give them.  Probably because they disagree with the fake plans.



its your core. its your job to show us how to fit all those elevators inside. you cant. they dont fit. i know it. you know it. your concrete core is impossible.

you have no source for any of your other claims. no source for your claim of "elevator guide rail support steel". no source for your C4 coated rebar. no source for your concrete core dimensions. no source for any of your stupid bullshit. no source for your "the cores were radically different" claim. no source for your alternating hallways claim.....

its all been proven wrong.

you make up all your dimensions so jsut make up the elevator dimensions too so we can all have another laugh!!


----------



## Christophera

Its FEMA's core. its your job to show us the core, not elevators you cant show on official plans.  Only a Demolitionconcrete core is possible.

You have no other source for your claims.   The claim of "elevator guide rail support steel" is the only reasonably substanciated information related to the FEMA deception.  FEMA's info structurally has all been proven wrong.

You make up all your dimensions because you have no evidence, we can all have another laugh "idiot agents"!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional bullshit removed>


you really need to have yourself committed to a professional psychiatric center for evaluation


----------



## Christophera

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._

You and your agent buddies here are guilty.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You and your agent buddies here are guilty.


no, that would be YOU dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Its FEMA's core. its your job to show us the core, not elevators you cant show on official plans.  Only a Demolitionconcrete core is possible.
> 
> You have no other source for your claims.   The claim of "elevator guide rail support steel" is the only reasonably substanciated information related to the FEMA deception.  FEMA's info structurally has all been proven wrong.
> 
> You make up all your dimensions because you have no evidence, we can all have another laugh "idiot agents"!!



FEMA doesnt make cores. its not my job to do anything. i have no job. i'm retired. 

how stupid must your claim be to have more people believe aliens blew up the WTC than believe your stupid concrete core hoax!!! 

did you figure out how to fit al those elevators inside your impossible concrete core yet?

so you are admitting you have no source for your "elevator guide rail support steel" claim. thanks.


----------



## Christophera

FEMA made a lie.  Agents must support it.  They do it by misrepresenting the elevator guide rail support steel as core columns.  Butt plates on the tops of the support steel cannot be used to join sections of core column.







The fact that the vertical steel in the core is not strong enough to be core columns is that it has already fallen because it was attached to the concrete core walls.






Those very fine vertical elements are rebar left standing after the concrete wall detonated.


----------



## Fizz

no agents here, jackass.

its just you saying stupid shit and everyone else telling you how fucking stupid you are.

i'm not supporting fema or anything else. i'm catching you lying over and over again. i'm catching you changing your story over and over again.

i'm catching you making shit up trying to cover your mistakes over and over again. i'm showing that you havent the slightest idea what you are talking about by showing pictures of dust and saying its concrete.


----------



## Toro

What a sad waste of a life.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Toro said:


> What a sad waste of a life.



And even worse, he wastes his life spouting bullshit that no one believes. And he knows it.

Yet he keeps tilting at windmills in the delusional quest to save humanity from the evil "agents".


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad waste of a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even worse, he wastes his life spouting bullshit that no one believes. And he knows it.
> 
> Yet he keeps tilting at windmills in the delusional quest to save humanity from the evil "agents".
Click to expand...

while neglecting to pay his child support

an interesting note, Terral is also a convicted deadbeat
i wonder what percentage of troofers are also deadbeats


----------



## Christophera

Over and over the supposed steel core columns presented by FEMA are never seen on 9-11 when they must be.


The reason for this is that the engineer of record identified a concrete core.   No wonder no steel core columns are ever seen.  They did not exist!

What existed was a concrete core.  The WTC 2 core.

there are many independent verifications.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <lies and delusiona deleted>


been done, grow a functioning brain and you will see


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad waste of a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even worse, he wastes his life spouting bullshit that no one believes. And he knows it.
> 
> Yet he keeps tilting at windmills in the delusional quest to save humanity from the evil "agents".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> while neglecting to pay his child support
> 
> an interesting note, Terral is also a convicted deadbeat
> i wonder what percentage of troofers are also deadbeats
Click to expand...


interesting thought!!

perhaps since they are such deadbeats and the government forced them to pay child support (instead of them supporting their children of their own free will like a normal person) that is the cause of their deep hatred for america.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> And even worse, he wastes his life spouting bullshit that no one believes. And he knows it.
> 
> Yet he keeps tilting at windmills in the delusional quest to save humanity from the evil "agents".
> 
> 
> 
> while neglecting to pay his child support
> 
> an interesting note, Terral is also a convicted deadbeat
> i wonder what percentage of troofers are also deadbeats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> interesting thought!!
> 
> perhaps since they are such deadbeats and the government forced them to pay child support (instead of them supporting their children of their own free will like a normal person) that is the cause of their deep hatred for america.
Click to expand...


I think the two of you are on to something here. Maybe being forced to fulfill their obligations snaps something in their brains and makes them susceptible to delusions.

Sure would explain the blinking medicine man bullshit.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> while neglecting to pay his child support
> 
> an interesting note, Terral is also a convicted deadbeat
> i wonder what percentage of troofers are also deadbeats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interesting thought!!
> 
> perhaps since they are such deadbeats and the government forced them to pay child support (instead of them supporting their children of their own free will like a normal person) that is the cause of their deep hatred for america.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the two of you are on to something here. Maybe being forced to fulfill their obligations snaps something in their brains and makes them susceptible to delusions.
> 
> Sure would explain the blinking medicine man bullshit.
Click to expand...

well, it might make them more susceptible to the idea that some nefarious group is "out to get them"
since they were convicted unfairly and all


----------



## Christophera

What is explanatory is that IF you are agents THEN you will not respect laws or the Constitutional rights of Americans.

You've seen that the county of Santa Barbara failed to appear on subpoena duces tecum.






And that when you refuse to recognize that guiliani took the WTC documents from the NYC offices which deprived the public of the buildings plans and 6,000 photo files, you prove again that you support treason and work to conceal treason.



_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> What is explanatory is that IF you are agents THEN you will not respect laws or the Constitutional rights of Americans.


pay your child support and you wouldnt have had that problem


----------



## Christophera

The reverse.  If the county had appeared on subpoena in 1998, I would have made lots of money and paid off the back support.  As it was I was impoverished for some years after the failure to appear, then when I realized that they were using the family law court to retaliate I filed estoppel to make it very clear what had happened.  I was deprived of information that was economically very valuable and medically needed.

This MOTION OF ESTOPPEL was filed but never heard.






Then the commissioner filed an erroneous declaration stating it was heard.  I tried to file a MOTION TO STRIKE, the clerk would not allow it to be filed, only "RECEIVED", another violation of right and due process. 






The court not only will not allow the truth in it, it will not allow it in the record.

But if you are working to conceal secret methods of mass murder, you do not care about these things.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The reverse.  If the county had appeared on subpoena in 1998, I would have made lots of money and paid off the back support.  As it was I was impoverished for some years after the failure to appear, then when I realized that they were using the family law court to retaliate I filed estoppel to make it very clear what had happened.  I was deprived of information that was economically very valuable and medically needed.


BULLSHIT
records from the 1800's had NO BEARING on your need to pay child support


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reverse.  If the county had appeared on subpoena in 1998, I would have made lots of money and paid off the back support.  As it was I was impoverished for some years after the failure to appear, then when I realized that they were using the family law court to retaliate I filed estoppel to make it very clear what had happened.  I was deprived of information that was economically very valuable and medically needed.
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> records from the 1800's had NO BEARING on your need to pay child support
Click to expand...


Wrong.  The records verified a great deal of information.  With that information verified I could have used the information to make millions of $.  Seriously.

Another value both personally medically and economically was the fact that the information verified what is ultimately a medical procedure enabling the most effective mental health care our society has ever known.  The director of the county mental health department provided this letter regarding the nature and outcome of a meeting between myself, the chief medical doctor and the director.


Then the response of the state in writing never came.  I know the director and doctor wanted to provide that because they put it in the letter.  I figured the supervisors over them stopped them.  I used a "freedom of information act" request.  It was ignored.

In 2004 the recod of the clerk of the board was searched and the FOIA is gone.  The supervisor in charge of the hospital distric was also served a copy and her records no longer had that letter.

You are an agent working to protect secret methods of mass murder and against the U.S. Constitution or its laws.  You don't care, but others do.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You are an agent th


at, right there should be enough to let everyone know just how fucking batshit crazy insane you are
as if they havent already come to that conclusion by your claim of invisible concrete cores


----------



## Fizz

the law requires you to pay child support. you need to pay it. you didnt.

you lose again.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> phone number and personal info removed.  ~elvis.



Only a delusional, retarded, mentally deficient head case would post their phone number on a message board.


----------



## Fizz

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> phone number and personal info removed.  ~elvis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a delusional, retarded, mentally deficient head case would post their phone number on a message board.
Click to expand...


proof he is desperate for attention. it doesnt matter if its good attention or bad attention. he's like a toddler.


----------



## Christophera

It appears all that agents can do is obsufucate.  No image from 9-11 of the supposed core core columns exists.






No plans for the Twin Towers exist where the public can access them.  Agents use text to deny.

I use indepdendently verified evidence to prove the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> It appears all that agents can do is obsufucate.


then YOU must be the agent
cause thats all you do
you delusional fucking moronic idiot


----------



## Christophera

No, I post evidence that is independently verified.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No, I post evidence that is independently verified.
> <lies deleted>


yiou do not
you post nothing but lies and delusional bullshit
all of that has been debunked as BULLSHIT
you seriously need professional psychiatric help
get it before you become a danger to others


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No, I post evidence that is independently verified.



no you dont.

nobody believes your lies.

nobody.


----------



## Christophera

Nobody except your fellow agents respects your text.  The photo evidence I post from 9-11 has not been disproved by equal 9-11 photo evidence.

The independent authority I cite identifying a concrete core has not been equaled .

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Nobody except your fellow agents respects your text.  The photo evidence I post from 9-11 has not been disproved by equal 9-11 photo evidence.
> 
> The independent authority I cite identifying a concrete core has not been equaled .
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.



You core is not possible as proven here:





12 express elevators could not have fit in the space circled by the blue ovals. 

Prove me wrong.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.



Can you please show me how the above link verifies a concrete core with walls at it's base 12' and 17' thick, tapering to 2' thick at the top?

I am assuming that you discussed this with Domel and have a written statement from him that this is the type of core that he meant in his document right?

Can we see that verification from Domel please?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Nobody except your fellow agents respects your text.  The photo evidence I post from 9-11 has not been disproved by equal 9-11 photo evidence.
> 
> The independent authority I cite identifying a concrete core has not been equaled .
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.



you are completely delusional and everybody knows it.

people that disagree with your lies are not agents. they are SANE.


----------



## Christophera

Blah, blah, blah,

So Oxford is insane?






 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992


Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6


----------



## Fizz

no.

you are.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Blah, blah, blah,
> 
> So Oxford is insane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6


it doesnt say what YOU think it does
dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Yes it says there was a concrete core, just like I show on 9-11.






Just like the engineer of record identifies.

You have not yet posted an image of this core on 9-11.






No agent has.  No one ever has.  That core did not exist.  You are protecting secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Yes it says there was a concrete core, just like I show on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No agent has.  No one ever has.  That core did not exist.  You are protecting secret methods of mass murder.


first off, there are NO agents here, dipshit
its just SANE people telling you you are fucking NUTS
and you constantly lie about the things you post
Robertson NEVER said there was a concrete core(because there wasnt) and oxford used the WTC as examples of a skyscraper, it never said it had a concrete core
you are fucking delusional


----------



## Fizz

you claim the engineer says there was a concrete core.

tell us exactly what he said. word for word.


----------



## Christophera

Agents without evidence cannot make demands.  I can logically make demands.

Post an image of this core on 9-11.






Your permanent failure to evidence the core you said existed and failure to recognize violations of law shows you are agent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents without evidence cannot make demands.  I can logically make demands.
> 
> Post an image of this core on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> .


its been done, you delusional fucktard


----------



## Christophera

What has been done is that you have refused to recognize the violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans.  At the same time you cannot produce a source for official plans and you say such exists.  That duplicity and the manipulative, deceptive behavior logically makes yo an agent.

You have never produced an image of the FEMA core on 9-11.  You are lying.  If this is not true, post the image.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> What has been done is that you have refused to recognize the violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans.  At the same time you cannot produce a source for official plans and you say such exists.  That duplicity and the manipulative, deceptive behavior logically makes yo an agent.
> 
> You have never produced an image of the FEMA core on 9-11.  You are lying.  If this is not true, post the image.


to recognize them there would have to BE violations of law
you have not provided proof of any
you remain a fucking delusional dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Agents without evidence cannot make demands.  I can logically make demands.
> 
> Post an image of this core on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your permanent failure to evidence the core you said existed and failure to recognize violations of law shows you are agent.



you got nothing. when anyone points out that you got nothing to support your concrete core you claim you dont need to support it because anyone that doesnt believe it is an agent.

how fucking delusional can you possibly be?!!! 

chrissypoo, this concrete core bullshit is your baby. you are the one that needs to back it up. it doesnt matter if anyone else has pictures of anything. it doesnt matter if anyone else has plans for anything.

this is your baby. you make those elevators fit or you are exposed as a fraud. 

its as simple as that.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Yes it says there was a concrete core, just like I show on 9-11.



Really? You show me where it says the concrete core was 110 stories high, with two 12' thick walls and two 17' thick walls at it's base, and tapered to four, 2' thick walls at the top.

Show me where Domel agrees that the core you describe above is the same concrete core he mentions in his paper.

Have you contacted either source to verify they agree with you? No? 

Then that makes your claims an assumption unless you can get verified statements from either. So far, you've got nothing. but your own claims backed by NOBODY.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> What has been done is that you have refused to recognize the violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans.  At the same time you cannot produce a source for official plans and you say such exists.  That duplicity and the manipulative, deceptive behavior logically makes yo an agent.
> 
> You have never produced an image of the FEMA core on 9-11.  You are lying.  If this is not true, post the image.



Domel had the plans. It says he had access to them in his paper. How do you explain that Chris?


----------



## Christophera

Domels report was published in November of 2001.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.

guiliani took the WTc documents in December of 2001

violations of law

Nothing to explain.  FEMA walked Domel into the WTC document room and he saw the plans.  A month later they were ilegally removed.

Why haven't you posted an image of the core FEMA presents?






WHY?  You need to do that if your going to continue to appear as anything but treasonous.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Nothing to explain.  FEMA walked Domel into the WTC document room and he saw the plans.  A month later they were ilegally removed.


PROOF????????
you have none


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Domels report was published in November of 2001.
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> guiliani took the WTc documents in December of 2001
> 
> violations of law
> 
> Nothing to explain.  FEMA walked Domel into the WTC document room and he saw the plans.  A month later they were ilegally removed.
> 
> Why haven't you posted an image of the core FEMA presents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY?  You need to do that if your going to continue to appear as anything but treasonous.



blah blah blah.....

your text is meaningless. your explanations just plain old RETARDED.

once you take away all that space for your concrete walls there's no room left for all the elevators!!!

they dont fit.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Nothing to explain.  FEMA walked Domel into the WTC document room and he saw the plans.  A month later they were ilegally removed.



HAHAhahahahahah!!!

more shit you just pulled out of your fucking ass!! 

where is your documentation to back that up? you hoave documentation where the WTC document room was? 

you fucking moron..... the plans were kept INSIDE THE TOWERS!!! 
the towers were gone before Domel got there. the towers were GONE before your stupid fucking NYCLU letter that says NOTHING about building plans!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Why haven't you posted an image of the core FEMA presents?
> 
> WHY?  You need to do that if your going to continue to appear as anything but treasonous.



We don't need to post any more images of the steel core of the twins.

It has been done numerous times by everyone, including yourself. To have to do it again per your demand is redundant at best.

FEMA has shown the steel core, based on the original blueprints.

911research has posted the blueprints for both towers, floor by floor. None of them show a concrete core. And this is a website that does not believe the events of 9/11. Why would they ignore such a large smoking gun as C-4 laden concrete cores, unless they do not give the theory any credit?

IMO, you are the one who is treasonous. You come up with a theory without any proof, in order to make money off of the deaths of the 3000 victims that day. While good people all over the world asked, "How can I help these poor suffering people, who have just lost people very precious to them?", you simply asked. "How can I earn a buck off of this?"

Do you want to prove me wrong? Simply post one image of a fully intact concrete core taken between the years of 1980 and 2000. Your delusional long distance photos of dust and smoke will not do. Your ridiculous "concrete outrunning the perimeter columns" will not do. 

Your retarded "Robertson, Oxford, Domel" horseshit will not work. That dog simply does not hunt here.

If you can't post one photo of the intact concrete core in a 2 decade period prior to the events of 9/11/01, you are conceding that you have completely made up this delusional fantasy to collect blood money on the pain, suffering & heartbreak of the 9/11 families.

So put up or shut up, Mr. Brown. It's time for you to shit, or get off the pot. Just one photo of an intact core, or you lose by default.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why haven't you posted an image of the core FEMA presents?
> 
> WHY?  You need to do that if your going to continue to appear as anything but treasonous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need to post any more images of the steel core of the twins.
Click to expand...


Pretending to have done something that you have not as a group unreasonably makes demonstrative agreement covertly qualifies you as agents working a psychological operation.

It was a demonstration but not of your intended control over the thinking of the viewer.  It has been a demonstration of your deceptive collusion with one another in the interests of the perpetrtors and protecting the secret of the method of mass murder.

The Twins had a concrete core,






just like the engineer of record identified in a globally published magazine in the days after 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why haven't you posted an image of the core FEMA presents?
> 
> WHY?  You need to do that if your going to continue to appear as anything but treasonous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need to post any more images of the steel core of the twins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretending to have done something that you have not as a group unreasonably makes demonstrative agreement covertly qualifies you as agents working a psychological operation.
> 
> It was a demonstration but not of your intended control over the thinking of the viewer.  It has been a demonstration of your deceptive collusion with one another in the interests of the perpetrtors and protecting the secret of the method of mass murder.
> 
> The Twins had a concrete core,
> 
> 
> 
> *just like the engineer of record identified in a globally published magazine in the days after 9-11*.
Click to expand...

why do you keep repeating this LIE
you are a disgusting piece of shit for doing so


----------



## Christophera

It is proven.  Agents hate independently verified evidence.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> It is proven.  Agents hate independently verified evidence.
> 
> _http://web.archive.org/web/20040807085840/http://msnbc.msn.com/id/3069641/_


your delusional bullshit isnt evidence


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why haven't you posted an image of the core FEMA presents?
> 
> WHY?  You need to do that if your going to continue to appear as anything but treasonous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need to post any more images of the steel core of the twins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretending to have done something that you have not as a group unreasonably makes demonstrative agreement covertly qualifies you as agents working a psychological operation.
> 
> It was a demonstration but not of your intended control over the thinking of the viewer.  It has been a demonstration of your deceptive collusion with one another in the interests of the perpetrtors and protecting the secret of the method of mass murder.
> 
> The Twins had a concrete core,
Click to expand...


OK, let's break this down piece by piece.

First off,


> Pretending to have done something that you have not as a group unreasonably makes demonstrative agreement covertly



What the fuck are you trying to say here? Can you express this in human grammer & syntax? I can't understand Dumbass.

Second, what the hell are 





> perpetrtors


? Is this another Dumbass word?

Third,


> It was a demonstration but not of your intended control over the thinking of the viewer.


you do know this is a text board, don't you? We have readers, not viewers. Must be another Dumbass concept.

Fourth,
Unless you can post a picture of an intact concrete core from 1980 to 2000, it did not exist.

Fifth,
Your village called, they want their idiot back.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> It is proven.  Agents hate independently verified evidence.



there are no agents and you have no independently verified evidence.


----------



## Fizz

Rat in the Hat said:


> Your village called, they want their idiot back.



must have been a crank phone call.

nobody wants him. thats why he lives in a boarding house.


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to explain.  FEMA walked Domel into the WTC document room and he saw the plans.  A month later they were ilegally removed.
> 
> 
> 
> PROOF????????
> you have none
Click to expand...


He's a moron.  

Q.E.D.


----------



## Christophera

No proof needed.  Issue explained.  Concrete core presented.






The below core is never seen on 9-11,






or at any other time, because it did not exist.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No proof needed.  Issue explained.  Concrete core presented.
> 
> 
> 
> The below core is never seen on 9-11,
> 
> 
> 
> or at any other time, because it did not exist.


your delusions are NOT proof


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> No proof needed.
> _(It's your theory, you have to provide proof or it's invalid)  _
> Issue explained.
> (No, you haven't done that yet)
> Concrete core presented.
> (Not in this thread it hasn't)
> 
> The below core is never seen on 9-11,
> (Yes it has. It's been posted numerous times, and I think YOU have posted it most)
> 
> or at any other time, because it did not exist
> (Again, you have proved it's existence more than the rest of us combined)



One last chance to show a concrete core between 1980 & 2000. Otherwise You forfeit the argument, and concede defeat by default.


----------



## Christophera

Agent have not earned the credibility to make ultimatums.  They haven't even shown during the moemments when the towers were coming apart in front of cameras, the core they hardly assert existed.






I show that indepedendet authority identifies a concrete core.

 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992


Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6​
I show concrete walls surrounding the core toppling into the core.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Sorry, you lose. Your blood money algoxy links do not count as independent verification, as you make that shit up as you go along. 

I now declare that you have conceded defeat, as you can not show a complete intact concrete core during the life span of the Trade Center.

*Better luck next time, and thanks for playing.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agent have not earned the credibility to make ultimatums.  They haven't even shown during the moemments when the towers were coming apart in front of cameras, the core they hardly assert existed.


you are totally fucking deluysional

seek out professional psychiatric help


----------



## Fizz

no pictures of a concrete core.
no building plans for a concrete core.
no witnesses for a concrete core.

hey chrissypoo.... why dont you take a look at "honey i shrunk the kids" because maybe it has secret government info on how they shrunk all the elevators and all the people to make them fit inside your physically impossible concrete core!!


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No proof needed.  Issue explained.  Concrete core presented.



your concrete core is made out of steel

PUNKED AGAIN!!!


----------



## Christophera

Wrong, that is the steel framework surrounding the concrete.  The same as this.

http://home.comcast.net/~jeffrey.king2/wsb/media/56016/site1074.jpg[/img

and this where the steel interior box columns outside the core are silhouetted against the concrete.

[img]http://algoxy.com/psych/images/shearspirewall.jpg

Here the concrete base wall of the north side of WTC 1 has an interior box column to the left of it, outsie the core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Wrong, that is the steel framework surrounding the concrete.  The same as this.
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~jeffrey.king2/wsb/media/56016/site1074.jpg[/img
> 
> and this where the steel interior box columns outside the core are silhouetted against the concrete.
> 
> [img]http://algoxy.com/psych/images/shearspirewall.jpg
> 
> Here the concrete base wall of the north side of WTC 1 has an interior box column to the left of it, outsie the core.


no concrete in any of those photos


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Wrong, that is the steel framework surrounding the concrete.



wrong. there was no steel framework surrounding a concrete core.

you made that up when shown pictures proving the core was steel.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Domels report was published in November of 2001.
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> guiliani took the WTc documents in December of 2001
> 
> violations of law
> 
> Nothing to explain.  FEMA walked Domel into the WTC document room and he saw the plans.  A month later they were ilegally removed./



So you're accusing Domel of knowing the true layout of the towers and not coming forward?


----------



## Gamolon

Ok.

This thread and the others Chris has started are going nowhere. He posts the same bullshit every time and refuses to provide drawings or proof when asked as questions come up.

Can we request a mod to close these threads?


----------



## Christophera

The fact that you cannot provide a link to official plans WHILE refusing to recognize that the ex mayor took from the NYC offices exposes you are supporting the FEMA deception.

This one image proves there were no steel core columns.  If they existed, they would have to be continuous.  This image shows that they would have to be interrupted.  They cannot exist any other way than full length, top to bottom.






You are working to suppport the secret methods of mass murder.  Done deal.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The fact that you cannot provide a link to official plans WHILE refusing to recognize that the ex mayor took from the NYC offices exposes you are supporting the FEMA deception.
> 
> This one image proves there were no steel core columns.  If they existed, they would have to be continuous.  This image shows that they would have to be interrupted.  They cannot exist any other way than full length, top to bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are working to suppport the secret methods of mass murder.  Done deal.


WRONG, that image proves your invisicrete core didn't exist


----------



## Fizz




----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Domels report was published in November of 2001.
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> guiliani took the WTc documents in December of 2001
> 
> violations of law
> 
> Nothing to explain.  FEMA walked Domel into the WTC document room and he saw the plans.  A month later they were ilegally removed./
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're accusing Domel of knowing the true layout of the towers and not coming forward?
Click to expand...


No, he can't believe that you participate in the false social group in order to promote a lie.

Why do you ignore the fact that the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invalidated by the fact NIST who supposedly provided the analysis of collapse did not have the plans.

In fact there was no mention of plans.  Scrupiously avoided and the disclaimer becomes the clue to understanding.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you cannot provide a link to official plans WHILE refusing to recognize that the ex mayor took from the NYC offices exposes you are supporting the FEMA deception.
> 
> This one image proves there were no steel core columns.  If they existed, they would have to be continuous.  This image shows that they would have to be interrupted.  They cannot exist any other way than full length, top to bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are working to suppport the secret methods of mass murder.  Done deal.
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG, that image proves your invisicrete core didn't exist
Click to expand...


I've just provided logic using evidence reasonably and youve provided nonsense.  Logically an agent for the perpetrators would not care about that or due process being observed in 3,000 murders.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I've just provided logic using evidence reasonably and youve provided nonsense.  Logically an agent for the perpetrators would not care about that or due process being observed in 3,000 murders.


 you and logic are not in the same plane of existence


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Why do you ignore the fact that the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invalidated by the fact NIST who supposedly provided the analysis of collapse did not have the plans.



another fucking stupid claim of yours that was already debunked.

the cause of death is homicide.


----------



## Christophera

Homicide is a crime not a "cause of death".

NIST did not have the plans for the Twins and therefore cannot analyze collapse.

The plans the truth movement are using are obsolete and altered.  The title block is free handed in pencil.






The revision tables were added to the scanned blueprint in photoshop.  The process of faking many different stes of initials required generating a number of different looking sets of initials.  Something went wrong and this weird looking thing got placed in the cell.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Homicide is a crime not a "cause of death".


don't you ever get tired of being wrong all the time?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> NIST did not have the plans for the Twins and therefore cannot analyze collapse.



proof please!! 

did oyu figure out how to fit all those elevators inside your impossible concrete core now that you have taken up all the space with concrete yet?


----------



## Christophera

You prove they had plans because no one can find any mention of them.

I can prove the plans and 6,000 photo files were taken in a violation of law.  Which made it possible for them to attempt analysis without them.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You prove they had plans because no one can find any mention of them.
> 
> I can prove the plans and 6,000 photo files were taken in a violation of law.  Which made it possible for them to attempt analysis without them.


if you could, you would have done so, yet you havent
you remain a fucking retarded moron


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> You prove they had plans because no one can find any mention of them.



You probably don't realize that you are incoherent.  But that ^  alleged "sentence" makes no sense whatsoever.  And even so, it probably comes closer to coherence than the majority of the dishonest crap you always spew.



Christophera said:


> I can prove the plans and 6,000 photo files were taken in a violation of law.  Which made it possible for them to attempt analysis without them.



You can prove no such thing.  Your failed *attempt * to "prove" any such thing always boils down to reiterating the ridiculous (mere) contention of the dishonest NYCLU.  It never dawns on you that their contention is erroneous.  But it was wrong when they first made that silly claim, and it remains wrong to this day.  Not that a dishonest scumbag like you cares about such things.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You prove they had plans because no one can find any mention of them.



no jackass. you made the fucking claim. BACK IT UP. 

quit making shit up as you go along. it makes you look like a complete fucking retard.



Christophera said:


> I can prove the plans and 6,000 photo files were taken in a violation of law.  Which made it possible for them to attempt analysis without them.


and no mention at all of any fucking BUIDLING PLANS.

once again. you just make shit up as you go along. you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homicide is a crime not a "cause of death".
> 
> 
> 
> don't you ever get tired of being wrong all the time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10815
Click to expand...


That image is self verifying as a hoax, an effort to mislead.  It verifies you are an agent of treason.  Don't up iget tired of verifying you are a traitor or supporting treason of the US from New Zealand?

Your blue oval blocks out the "IMMEDIATE CAUSE OF DEATH" header.  Homicide is the "contributory cause".

Get off the planet agent.  Earth cannot support your kind.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homicide is a crime not a "cause of death".
> 
> 
> 
> don't you ever get tired of being wrong all the time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10815
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That image is self verifying as a hoax, an effort to mislead.  It verifies you are an agent of treason.  Don't up iget tired of verifying you are a traitor or supporting treason of the US from New Zealand?
> 
> Your blue oval blocks out the "IMMEDIATE CAUSE OF DEATH" header.  Homicide is the "contributory cause".
> 
> Get off the planet agent.  Earth cannot support your kind.
Click to expand...

you fucking liar, it blocks the DATE


----------



## DiveCon

an even better copy
clearly homicide is a checkbox


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Homicide is a *crime not a "cause of death"*.



read what you wrote, you fucking idiot.

you've been proven wrong yet again!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homicide is a *crime not a "cause of death"*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read what you wrote, you fucking idiot.
> 
> you've been proven wrong yet again!!
Click to expand...

he is such a moron


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Don't up iget tired of verifying you are a traitor or supporting treason of the US *from New Zealand?*



what the fuck is this crap?!! i've never been to new zealand in my life. 

dont you get tired of being wrong all the time? arent you sick of making things up as you go along and then being proven to be talking out of your ass?


----------



## Christophera

Posting stannrods images has your identity in question.  Your foul vocabulary closely resembles either stann or cheney.

ha


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Posting stannrods images has your identity in question.  Your foul vocabulary closely resembles either stann or cheney.
> 
> ha


the images are on the internet, dipshit, thus they are accessible by ANYONE


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Posting stannrods images has your identity in question.  Your foul vocabulary closely resembles either stann or cheney.
> 
> ha



i post your images too. does that mean i am YOU?!! 

you're a fucking moron!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posting stannrods images has your identity in question.  Your foul vocabulary closely resembles either stann or cheney.
> 
> ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i post your images too. does that mean i am YOU?!!
> 
> you're a fucking moron!!
Click to expand...

you shouldn't though
that gives traffic to his "FOR PROFIT" site


----------



## Christophera

fustann doesn't want to acknowledge that "reposting" in quote is different from outright use of an image account.

No profit from my site.  Only the satisfaction of knowing that traitors will be behind bars and the Constitution will stand.  

Adsense pays nothing, I can't even sign in anymore.  Google juggled usernames/accounts/password and doesn't want truth either.

There is no room for traitors on this planet.  Unless it is 8 x12'.



_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> fustann doesn't want to acknowledge that "reposting" in quote is different from outright use of an image account.
> 
> No profit from my site.  Only the satisfaction of knowing that traitors will be behind bars and the Constitution will stand.
> 
> Adsense pays nothing, I can't even sign in anymore.  Google juggled usernames/accounts/password and doesn't want truth either.
> 
> _._


yeah, we know you dont MAKE a profit
thats because you are so fucking INSANE no one will pay for your shit


----------



## Christophera

9-11 truth seekers and others are not exactly google adsense shoppers.

They are however learning about agents and their psyops tactics and are very interested in compelling the government to apprehend all traitors.  Including the internet agents.

They have realized the confused structure of law enforcement that has been propagated since 9-11 and are about to unify to compel lawful discretionary action and see this shameful rejection of duty be a part of the past.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> 9-11 truth seekers and others are not exactly google adsense shoppers.
> 
> They are however learning about agents and their psyops tactics and are very interested in compelling the government to apprehend all traitors.  Including the internet agents.
> 
> They have realized the confused structure of law enforcement that has been propagated since 9-11 and are about to unify to compel lawful discretionary action and see this shameful rejection of duty be a part of the past.


you are a fucking moron
there are NO AGENTS here
just SANE people telling you that you are FUCKING INSANE
get that yet, you fucking insane MORON?


----------



## DiveCon

see CHris, this is how freedom of speech works, you get to post your bullshit delusions, and the rest of us get to call it delusional bullshit


----------



## Fizz

did you figure out how to fit all those elevators inside your impossible concrete core yet?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> did you figure out how to fit all those elevators inside your impossible concrete core yet?


of course not
because his concrete core didn't exist


----------



## Christophera

The elevators that gumjobfuz assert existed, did not exist.  They have provided no evidence.







The elevators that existed were perhaps a little smaller.  No one knows, because the ex mayor took the plans and 6,000 photo files.

The concrete core is independently verified however.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The elevators that gumjobfuz assert existed, did not exist.  They have provided no evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The elevators that existed were perhaps a little smaller.  No one knows, because the ex mayor took the plans and 6,000 photo files.
> 
> The concrete core is independently verified however.
> 
> _http://web.archive.org/web/20040807085840/http://msnbc.msn.com/id/3069641/_


wrong again, dipshit
the elevator manufacturer has said the dimensions
and your debunked delusional bullshit is still debunked


----------



## Fizz

HAHAHAhahahahahahah!!!!!

the elevators dont fit inside the impossible concrete core.......

SO ITS THE ELEVATORS THAT MUST NOT EXIST!!! 

holy shit.... i think i'm gonna pee myself laughing at that one!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> HAHAHAhahahahahahah!!!!!
> 
> the elevators dont fit inside the impossible concrete core.......
> 
> SO ITS THE ELEVATORS THAT MUST NOT EXIST!!!
> 
> holy shit.... i think i'm gonna pee myself laughing at that one!!


no shit
he really needs to be locked up for his own protection
he is too delusional to be allowed to roam freely


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The elevators that gumjobfuz assert existed, did not exist.  They have provided no evidence.
> 
> The elevators that existed were perhaps a little smaller.  No one knows, because the ex mayor took the plans and 6,000 photo files.



Being in California, maybe you can find & hire these guys to locate the blueprints.

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BUxP0wzMsT4&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BUxP0wzMsT4&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]​


----------



## Christophera

The scanned bluprints have been altered by the additon of revision tables to make them appear a final drawings.  The non alphabetic character sized and positioned in the cells of the table shows that there was a blunder in duplicating/creating the initials.






And the title block is freehanded. BWahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahah.  Fianl drawings?  NO WAY


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional BULLSHIT removed>


seek out professional psychiatric help
you seriously NEED it


----------



## Fizz

the elevators dont fit. the scanned blueprints have nothing to do with it. 

you used up too much room for your invisicrete core and now the elevators dont fit inside!!


----------



## Christophera

Bwahaaaaaahaaaaaaaa pretending to be a moron just won't work.

You elevator dimensions come from the plans.

f(silverstein plans shown inaccurate)


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Bwahaaaaaahaaaaaaaa pretending to be a moron just won't work.
> 
> You elevator dimensions come from the plans.


funny how the scanned blueprints have everything fit and meet the exact specs for what was built
you remain a fucking delusional moron


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahaaaaaahaaaaaaaa pretending to be a moron just won't work.
> 
> You elevator dimensions come from the plans.
> 
> 
> 
> funny how the scanned blueprints have everything fit and meet the exact specs for what was built
> you remain a fucking delusional moron
Click to expand...


This is the 2nd and 3rd floor of WTC 1, ground zero north side core wall.  What is shows is not found in the plans you fail to refer competently to.






A zoom of the plans.






Check it against the source offered to the truth movement.  Your source of dimensions.

3rd floor core plan

No, lying agent, the area figure from some elevator company will not do.  We need your source of dimensions and you are ALL failing to admit it is the same fake plans I expose above.

That is why you are agents, duh.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahaaaaaahaaaaaaaa pretending to be a moron just won't work.
> 
> You elevator dimensions come from the plans.
> 
> 
> 
> funny how the scanned blueprints have everything fit and meet the exact specs for what was built
> you remain a fucking delusional moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <delusional bullshit removed>
Click to expand...

cant you post anything but delusional bullshit?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Bwahaaaaaahaaaaaaaa pretending to be a moron just won't work.
> 
> You elevator dimensions come from the plans.
> 
> f(silverstein plans shown inaccurate)



bullshit, you fucking jackass. the elevators had a floor area of 7.8 METERS and come from Elevator Magazine published in 1998.... years before your building plans surfaced!! 

Elevator World Magazine -- May 1998

"The twin 110-story New York World Trade Center (WTC) towers are a perfect example of stacked office building applications. Each 33-story portion is serviced by four zones * each with six single-deck local lifts, with the local lifts of zone II and III separated by two sky lobbies. Building tenants or visitors desiring elevator transport to the floors of zone II or III must first travel on a sky-lobby shuttle elevator to the upper sky-lobby and then transfer to the appropriate local lift for final transport to their destination. A passenger departing an upper-zone floor must first travel via a local lift to the sky-lobby and then transfer to a sky-lobby shuttle elevator for final travel to the ground floor. The WTC sky-lobby shuttles are some of the largest passenger elevators ever constructed. They have a duty of 4,500 kilograms at 8.0 mps and are equipped with front and rear openings, to ease passenger flow. *Each cab has a net platform area of 7.8 square meters *and is designed to accommodate up to 50 persons, with 30- to 35-person nominal load. Each tower is equipped with 23 shuttle units, with 12 units capable of serving Zone II's 44th-level lower sky lobby and 11 units having service capability to Zone III's 78th-level upper sky lobby."

WHERE DO YOU GET YOUR ELEVATOR DIMENSIONS FROM TO PROVE THESE ARE NOT CORRECT?!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahaaaaaahaaaaaaaa pretending to be a moron just won't work.
> 
> You elevator dimensions come from the plans.
> 
> f(silverstein plans shown inaccurate)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit, you fucking jackass. the elevators had a floor area of 7.8 METERS and come from Elevator Magazine published in 1998.... years before your building plans surfaced!!
> 
> Elevator World Magazine -- May 1998
> 
> "The twin 110-story New York World Trade Center (WTC) towers are a perfect example of stacked office building applications. Each 33-story portion is serviced by four zones * each with six single-deck local lifts, with the local lifts of zone II and III separated by two sky lobbies. Building tenants or visitors desiring elevator transport to the floors of zone II or III must first travel on a sky-lobby shuttle elevator to the upper sky-lobby and then transfer to the appropriate local lift for final transport to their destination. A passenger departing an upper-zone floor must first travel via a local lift to the sky-lobby and then transfer to a sky-lobby shuttle elevator for final travel to the ground floor. The WTC sky-lobby shuttles are some of the largest passenger elevators ever constructed. They have a duty of 4,500 kilograms at 8.0 mps and are equipped with front and rear openings, to ease passenger flow. *Each cab has a net platform area of 7.8 square meters *and is designed to accommodate up to 50 persons, with 30- to 35-person nominal load. Each tower is equipped with 23 shuttle units, with 12 units capable of serving Zone II's 44th-level lower sky lobby and 11 units having service capability to Zone III's 78th-level upper sky lobby."
> 
> WHERE DO YOU GET YOUR ELEVATOR DIMENSIONS FROM TO PROVE THESE ARE NOT CORRECT?!!
Click to expand...

well, of course, the elevator manufacturer is in on it also


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The elevators that gumjobfuz assert existed, did not exist.  They have provided no evidence.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The elevators that gumjobfuz assert existed, did not exist.  They have provided no evidence.
Click to expand...

he is so delusional he should be locked up for his own protection


----------



## Gamolon

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The elevators that gumjobfuz assert existed, did not exist.  They have provided no evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is so delusional he should be locked up for his own protection
Click to expand...


He could easily call the manufacturer to talk to them about it, but he is too much of a chickenshit. He KNOWS what the answer will be.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is so delusional he should be locked up for his own protection
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He could easily call the manufacturer to talk to them about it, but he is too much of a chickenshit. He KNOWS what the answer will be.
Click to expand...

i have no doubts he already has, and didnt like what they told him
the man has admitted to harassing 9/11 victim families before


----------



## Gamolon

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> he is so delusional he should be locked up for his own protection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could easily call the manufacturer to talk to them about it, but he is too much of a chickenshit. He KNOWS what the answer will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have no doubts he already has, and didnt like what they told him
> the man has admitted to harassing 9/11 victim families before
Click to expand...


Easy question Chris.

Were the express elevators able to carry 50 people and were they rated at 10,000 lbs. each?

Yes or no?

Here are the facts:
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/wtc/innovation2.html
http://dsc.discovery.com/convergence/twintowers/facts/facts.html
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,34255,00.html
http://science.howstuffworks.com/wtc2.htm
http://www.theharrowgroup.com/articles/20020401/WTC_facts.htm

Including the in-depth discussion from this magazine:
http://www.elevator-world.com/magazine/archive01/9805-003.html-ssi


----------



## Christophera

Your elevator diversion does not prove the steel core columns like the images of the core on 9-11 prove concrete.  Square area or passenger numbers cannot prove a steel core.

If there were a steel core there would be structural steel standing left of the spire.  What stands is far too thick and solid with the wrong color to be steel.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Your elevator diversion does not prove the steel core columns like the images of the core on 9-11 prove concrete.  Square area or passenger numbers cannot prove a steel core.
> 
> If there were a steel core there would be structural steel standing left of the spire.  What stands is far too thick and solid with the wrong color to be steel.



Answer the question Chris. Were the express elevators 55 person capacity, 10,000 lb. elevators.

Yes or no?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your elevator diversion does not prove the steel core columns like the images of the core on 9-11 prove concrete.


yes it does.

it proves your concrete core is impossible.

the fact that you are still alive after trying to expose "perpetrators" that already killed 300 people proves you are wrong.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Gamolon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> He could easily call the manufacturer to talk to them about it, but he is too much of a chickenshit. He KNOWS what the answer will be.
> 
> 
> 
> i have no doubts he already has, and didnt like what they told him
> the man has admitted to harassing 9/11 victim families before
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy question Chris.
> 
> Were the express elevators able to carry 50 people and were they rated at 10,000 lbs. each?
> 
> Yes or no?
> 
> Here are the facts:
> NOVA Online | Why the Towers Fell | Towers of Innovation | PBS
> Discovery Channel :: Inside the Twin Towers: World Trade Center Facts
> FOXNews.com - World Trade Center Facts - U.S. &amp; World
> HowStuffWorks "World Trade Center Elevators"
> World Trade Center Facts
> 
> Including the in-depth discussion from this magazine:
> Elevator World Magazine -- May 1998
Click to expand...


But none of these links were in the documentary Chri$$y so clearly remembers although there is no record of air date. author or producer.


----------



## Christophera

The existence of the documetary is confirmed by Dr. Ron Larsen, Ph.D. who conducted a search for it with a former Marine Major.  They found record of it in some very large libraries video indexes, old paper copy and a VHS that was copied and sent 3 times, but apparently intercepted.

This .mp3 is of one of his web radio shows that I co hosted.  He provides an update or conclusion to his search.

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3

The independently verified evidence is more than is needed.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <lies and delusions deleted>


seek out professional psychiatric help


----------



## Fizz

they must not have had to search too hard. its all available on youtube. 

did you figure out a way to fit all those elevators inside your impossible concrete core yet?!!


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The existence of the documetary is confirmed by Dr. Ron Larsen, Ph.D. who conducted a search for it with a former Marine Major.  They found record of it in some very large libraries video indexes, old paper copy and a VHS that was copied and sent 3 times, but apparently intercepted.
> 
> This .mp3 is of one of his web radio shows that I co hosted.  He provides an update or conclusion to his search.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
> 
> The independently verified evidence is more than is needed.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._



Where the express elevators of the towers rated for 55 people and 10,000 lbs.?

Yes or no Chris?


----------



## Christophera

The youtube referred to is not the 2 hour documentary I saw in 1990.  The edited 2003 PBS video is not the video I saw in 1990.

Elevator questions are simply evasion.

Agents have no evidence of steel core columns.

The only core that can be proven with evidence is the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Christophera

The youtube referred to is not the 2 hour documentary I saw in 1990.  The edited 2003 PBS video is not the video I saw in 1990.

Elevator questions are simply evasion.

Agents have no evidence of steel core columns.

The only core that can be proven with evidence is the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Fizz

you are correct. it is not. 

thats because there never was a documentary that showed a CONCRETE core made with C4 coated rebar and all the other widly stupid shit you claim!!


----------



## Fizz

oh... and here's some steel core columns you are lying about and saying there is no evidence of... YOU FUCKING IDIOT!! 

here's pictures of the actual steel core.







































































...and here's a picture of the same object you continually post that ISNT convered in smoke and you can clearly see it is steel, not concrete.






"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> TElevator questions are simply evasion.



Did the twin towers have express elevators that were rated for 55 people and 10,000 lbs.?

Yes or no.

If it's simply evasion like you claim, you'd answer the questions and not worry about the answer or what it could mean.

Why are you so afraid to answer a simple questions Chris? Are you, perhaps, afraid of something?


----------



## Christophera

You evasion is noted.  Whay haven't you posted an iomage of this structure on 9-11?






WHY?  What is with you?  Your misrepresentaitons are very inadequate.  WHY haven't you shown us images from 9-11 with the needed diagonal braces in the core area.  WHY!   No gusset plates either.  WHY?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You evasion is noted.  Whay haven't you posted an iomage of this structure on 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY?  What is with you?  Your misrepresentaitons are very inadequate.  WHY haven't you shown us images from 9-11 with the needed diagonal braces in the core area.  WHY!   No gusset plates either.  WHY?


look up three posts, you fucking moron!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You evasion is noted.  Whay haven't you posted an iomage of this structure on 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY?  What is with you?  Your misrepresentaitons are very inadequate.  WHY haven't you shown us images from 9-11 with the needed diagonal braces in the core area.  WHY!   No gusset plates either.  WHY?


you can keep showing everyone you are a delusional fucktard by repeatedly claiming it hasnt been done, when anyone can see it has


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> You evasion is noted.  Whay haven't you posted an iomage of this structure on 9-11?



Did the twin towers have express elevators that were rated for 55 people and 10,000 lbs.?

Yes or no.

If it's simply evasion like you claim, you'd answer the questions and not worry about the answer or what it could mean.

Why are you so afraid to answer a simple questions Chris? Are you, perhaps, afraid of something?


----------



## Christophera

Agent gumjob thinks that the elevator issue is of substance compared to DIRECT evidence showing that agents MISREPRESENT construction photos.  This image shows butt plates on the tops of the vertical steel.

*Butt plates are far too weak to use in joining steel core columns".  They are used to join elevator guide rail support steel because they allow shifting of the upper section when the holes are elongated*.






Your elevator query is subterfuge.  You work to evade and change the subject from the core.

This is an end view of a massive concrete wall left of an interior box column.






The west end of WTC 1 concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agent gumjob thinks that the elevator issue is of substance compared to DIRECT evidence showing that agents MISREPRESENT construction photos.  This image shows butt plates on the tops of the vertical steel.
> 
> *Butt plates are far too weak to use in joining steel core columns".  They are used to join elevator guide rail support steel because they allow shifting of the upper section when the holes are elongated*.
> 
> 
> 
> Your elevator query is subterfuge.  You work to evade and change the subject from the core.
> 
> This is an end view of a massive concrete wall left of an interior box column.
> 
> 
> 
> The west end of WTC 1 concrete core.


PROVE they are butt plates?
cause they arent
you dipshit
it has been proven they are LUGS on the sides
also, where is your proof of "elevator guide rail steel"?
havent seen that either


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Your elevator query is subterfuge.  You work to evade and change the subject from the core.



If it's subterfuge as you say and I'm just using it as evasion, then you have no concerns about answering the question, right Chris?

Were the express elevator rated for 55 people and 10,000 lbs.?

Yes or no?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> This image shows butt plates on the tops of the vertical steel.


thats what you claim but nobody else does.
you also claim people blink at you aggressively and try to hypnotize you.

of course, everyone else knows you are nuts.


----------



## Christophera

gumjob, I do not do tower trivia.  I do the concrete core.  You are only asking because you have no evidence for steel core columns and are trying to divert the discussion.

If this is not true you will post the verified evidence consisteing of 9-11 images of the steel core.

Agent divot cannot show diagonal braces, gusset plates or columns standing in the core on 9-11.  divot cannot produce a link to official plans but refuses to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of building plans.  So prove your steel core columns.  The empty core proves the single pass welds and butt plates holding the elevator guide rail support steel together broke immediatly.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> gumjob, I do not do tower trivia.


TRUTH
you, in fact, do tower LIES


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> gumjob, I do not do tower trivia.



you dont do reality either.

your concrete core has been exposed as a hoax.

stick a fork in you. you're done!!


----------



## Christophera

Your text has no links, no substance, no evidence.

My links have substance and independently verified evidence.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your text has no links, no substance, no evidence.
> 
> My links have substance and independently verified evidence.


you paranoid delusions do not equal evidence, verified or otherwise


----------



## Fizz

all his crap has been debunked repeatedly. not one person believes his bullshit.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> all his crap has been debunked repeatedly. not one person believes his bullshit.


yup


----------



## Christophera

The false social group agrees, how profound.

Of course they cannot produce an image from 9-11 of this core,






So they are lying manipulating agents running a psyops.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> gumjob, I do not do tower trivia.  I do the concrete core.



It's not trivia. It's FACT.

Did the towers have express elevators that were rated for 55 people and 10,000 lbs?

Yes or no?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==
> So they are lying manipulating agents running a psyops.


there are no agents or social group. there is you saying stupid shit and the rest of the world telling you how fucking stupid you are.

the proof you are wrong is that you are still breathing. if half the shit you claim were true then you would have been silenced long ago.....


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ==delusional bullshit removed==
> So they are lying manipulating agents running a psyops.
> 
> 
> 
> there are no agents or social group. there is you saying stupid shit and the rest of the world telling you how fucking stupid you are.
> 
> the proof you are wrong is that you are still breathing. if half the shit you claim were true then you would have been silenced long ago.....
Click to expand...

well, there is a social group of sorts
known as SANE people


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> well, there is a social group of sorts
> known as SANE people


yeah, but even the insane people dont believe his bullshit!!


----------



## Christophera

Not a matter of believeing, it's a matter of knowing. Agents try to pretend they see steel core columns on the left.






On the right is an obvious steel column, on the left is concrete.

Agents try to say this is a floor falling.






But never explain where ity fell from.

Agents pretend to believe in steel core columns to support secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Not a matter of believeing, it's a matter of knowing. Agents try to pretend they see steel core columns on the left.


actuaslly, its delusional dipshits pretending they see concrete where none is


----------



## Christophera

Agents can only pretend it is steel on the left because they remove the image.  Otherwise their words would be obviously wrong.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents can only pretend it is steel on the left because they remove the image.  Otherwise their words would be obviously wrong.


not an agent, dipshit
i remove the photo because it has been posted HUNDREDS of times and it STILL only shows STEEL CORE COLUMNS and NO CONCRETE


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Not a matter of believeing, it's a matter of knowing. Agents try to pretend they see steel core columns on the left.


not pretending. those are steel core columns.

no concrete core. too bad for you!! 
you are the only fucking idiot that sees a concrete core in this picture.


----------



## Christophera

Since you have no evidence, your text rings empty.
Another lie added to the many other lies.


F+obvious image
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2117758-post842.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1966323-post158.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1992513-post3708.html

F+
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068719-post4238.html

F+photo lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2093387-post4486.html

F+photo lie 2
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2094648-post4499.html

F+photoshop lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2097563-post650.html

F+plans lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290147-post1829.html

F+mayor microfilm lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2429160-post6710.html

F+plan lie confirm
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290723-post1832.html

F+buckling north tower
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2379590-post2345.html

F+buckling
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2380272-post2348.html



F+newsweek lied
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2431343-post6755.html

F+CAB trounces liar
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2431371-post6756.html

F+misinterp
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2456171-post2744.html

CAB proves it
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2458493-post2745.html

F&G-slam-plans-dimensions-spire
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2483938-post7050.html

PRETENDING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2484417-post2891.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2513013-post2999.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Since you have no evidence, your text rings empty.
> Another lie added to the many other lies.


you remain a delusional dipshit
and your assessment on those links is way off as well


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Since you have no evidence, your text rings empty.
> ==delusional bullshit removed==



your text assertions are meaningless. 

i post actual pictures of the actual steel core. find any pictures of a concrete core with actual concrete in them?!! 

did you get the elevators to fit inside your impossible concrete core yet?

did you find anything to back up your "elevator guide rail support steel" claim yet?

did you find any evidence to support your "interior box columns surrounding a concrete core" claim yet?


----------



## Gamolon

This is what kills your theory right here. Since the 16' wide skylobby hallways MUST oppose each other, you've just eliminated 32' of your 80' wide core size. You see, in the lower third of the towers, you must leave room for the two banks of express elevator shafts to reach the 44th floor skylobby and above. Let's look at the next picture I annotated. 






Since the first floor (right below the mezzanine) 16' wide lobby hallway has to offset from the 44th floor 16' wide skylobby hallway, that's what we see in the picture above. The two banks of express elevators need shafdts that go from the first floor to the 44th floor and past. Here is a photo of the first floor 16' wide hallway used to gain access to not only the express elevators, but the first 24 local elevators used to get to any floors in the first third of the tower. The blue box outlines the 16' wide hallway. The red box shows where the bank of express elevators were located:





Here is the opposed 16' hallway on the 44th floor. Notice the "44" plaque on the inside face of the elevator access door. Also in that photo is the access hallways for the 24 local elevators. They are the "lighted" openeings on the left. There is also the single "dark" hallway in the middle on both sides:





So there is your MAJOR problem Chris. You have left no room for the two banks of express elevator banks that we have PHOTOGRAPHIC and WRITTEN proof of. Your core, as you have it located, has removed any usable space for the 23 express elevator shafts (two banks) needed to run through the core.

You have created a physical impossibility. The fact that you claim you are a draftsman and have done blueprints is pure bullshit as ANY draftsman/designer would have laid this out in a scaled drawing to make sure it all fits before making up bogus claims and lies.

You have been proven WRONG. The only way out is to make a scaled drawing and fit everything in the core you have created. 

IT CAN'T BE DONE!

You and your theory are done!


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Christphera....give it up...whether or not you are a draftsman is irrelevant.  Basically you just told us you can make phony drawings then post them here.  You are NOT an archtitect or structural engineer so you have ZERO credibility.


----------



## Christophera

The fact these type anomalies exist on 20% of the scanned blueprints from silverstein, a VERY interersted party,






and the fact they are impossible from a scan of a pencil drawing at that scale, and the fact pattyphil doesn't like what I'm saying means that the entire batch of posters here are AGENTS suppor secret methods of mass murder.

of course gumjobs posts are total misrepresentation and subterfuge to distract from the fact this core is NEVER seen on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The fact these type anomalies exist on 20% of the scanned blueprints from silverstein, a VERY interersted party,


first, prove the plans came from Silverstien
next, you are likely to find just such an anomaly on just about ANY scanned document


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The fact these type anomalies exist on 20% of the scanned blueprints from silverstein, a VERY interersted party,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the fact they are impossible from a scan of a pencil drawing at that scale, and the fact pattyphil doesn't like what I'm saying means that the entire batch of posters here are AGENTS suppor secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> of course gumjobs posts are total misrepresentation and subterfuge to distract from the fact this core is NEVER seen on 9-11.



nobody gives a fuck.

did you figure out how to fit all the elevators inside your impossible concrete core yet?

find anything to back up your "elevator guide rail support steel" claim yet?


----------



## Christophera

It is impossible that you know the dimensions of the elevators when you cannot link to plans verified as official.

Therfore you are supporting that methods of mass murder remain secret.

The federal filing has evidence showing "butt plates and no diagonal braces, no gusset plates.  Not even structural.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> It is impossible that you know the dimensions of the elevators when you cannot link to plans verified as official.
> 
> Therfore you are supporting that methods of mass murder remain secret.
> 
> The federal filing has evidence showing "butt plates and no diagonal braces, no gusset plates.  Not even structural.


no butt plate, no concrete, you remain a delusional fucktard


----------



## Fizz

it is impossible for you to fit all the elevators inside your impossible concrete core. you keep yapping like a fucking retard about official building plans.

nobody is using the fucking building plans, you fucking retard. we are using dimensions GIVEN BY YOU and showing you that the elevators dont fit.


----------



## Christophera

It is impossible that you know the actual elevator dimensions of the towers from plans that are so obsolete they can only be preliminary drawings.

*The title block has free hand lettering*  That IS NOT credible for final drawings.






Then, the revision tables existing on such sheets has digital anomalies that cannot exist on scanned pencil drawings of the scale made.






Agents have not provided a source for dimensions.  They have provided and area haaaaaaahaaaaaa.  If they weren't pretending they would be incompetent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> It is impossible that you know the actual elevator dimensions of the towers from plans that are so obsolete they can only be preliminary drawings.
> 
> *The title block has free hand lettering*  That IS NOT credible for final drawings.
> 
> 
> 
> Then, the revision tables existing on such sheets has digital anomalies that cannot exist on scanned pencil drawings of the scale made.
> 
> 
> 
> Agents have not provided a source for dimensions.  They have provided and area haaaaaaahaaaaaa.  If they weren't pretending they would be incompetent.


wrong again, dipshit
the elevator manufacturer has stated what was installed


----------



## Christophera

What, an area figure?

You present that such can prove the steel core columns?    Haaaaaaaahhhhhhhaaa,  pretending to be a moron will not work.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Christophera

What, an area figure?

You present that such can prove the steel core columns?    Haaaaaaaahhhhhhhaaa,  pretending to be a moron will not work.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> What, an area figure?
> 
> You present that such can prove the steel core columns?    Haaaaaaaahhhhhhhaaa,  pretending to be a moron will not work.
> 
> _http://web.archive.org/web/20040807085840/http://msnbc.msn.com/id/3069641/_


you posting the same delusional bullshit over and over doesnt change the fact it is delusional bullshit

and YOU have posted photos showing STEEL CORE COLUMNS


----------



## Christophera

You have denied the verified evidnece showing a concrete core over and over.   You have produced no competent counter evidence.  Such behavior logically defines you as a traitor.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You have denied the verified evidnece showing a concrete core over and over.   You have produced no competent counter evidence.  Such behavior logically defines you as a traitor.


your delusional bullshit is NOT evidence
moron


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You have denied the verified evidnece showing a concrete core over and over.   You have produced no competent counter evidence.  Such behavior logically defines you as a traitor.



you still havent shown any concrete core, jackass!!


hey look, everybody.... its a STEEL CORE!!!


----------



## Christophera

I do believe I've reasonably addressed you spam in the past, many times.  Mostly the steel core columns of the core are not really seen.  The box columns surrounding the core are.

SPAM12
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html

SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2109077-post4648.html



FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html


SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1897888-post3456.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2101197-post703.html

SPAMLIES
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092286-post4462.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092925-post4471.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092951-post4474.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092948-post4473.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092980-post4477.html

ARTICLE BY ARTICLE

NYTimes.com

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2313202-post1982.html


TOTAL FAKE CORE PHOTO SLAM

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2418466-post6644.html

This is seen and it is a concrete wall toppling into the empty core.






As this is a concrete wall in an end view with one of the columns that surrounded the core to the right of it.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I do believe I've reasonably addressed you spam in the past, many times.  Mostly the steel core columns of the core are not really seen.  The box columns surrounding the core are.


still waiting for documentation of your claim "box columns surrounded the core"... 

i only asked for it way back in 2009. find any yet? 

(of course not because it's not true)


----------



## Christophera

Since agents do not use evidence showing the true core, it is logical you would say that in service to the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder.

I've shown the proof in more than one way.  This is the WTC 1 concrete core base wall on the north side.







The steel standing on the left is outside the core.  To the right of the massive concrete wall is the empty core area.  No core columns.

Here is the west end of the WTC 1 concrete core with the spire, an interior box column standing outside the core.  Left of it is the west concrete core wall in and end view.






Left of the concrete core wall is the empty core area.

Never has an image of this core from 9-11 been posted.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==repetitive delusional bullshit removed==



all this crap was debunked already


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Since agents do not use evidence showing the true core, it is logical you would say that in service to the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder.


evidence has been posted, even by YOU
all those photos show a STEEL CORE and not one iota of a concrete core
yet you keep making totally delusional claims that those photos do not back up


----------



## Christophera

No, I've posted evidenc eof the concrete core and agents have worked to misinterpret and misrepresent.

For example.  This agents try to call a floor.






On the left is concrete, and it looks like concrete, not steel.  On the right is steel, and it looks like steel.






'

Independently verified evidence

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No, I've posted evidenc eof the concrete core and agents have worked to misinterpret and misrepresent.
> 
> For example.  This agents try to call a floor.
> 
> 
> 
> On the left is concrete, and it looks like concrete, not steel.  On the right is steel, and it looks like steel.
> 
> '_._


you have never shown a single piece of actual evidence of concrete in the core
you delusional fucktard
because it doesnt exist
never did exist
and you post photos showing steel core columns but deny they exist


----------



## Christophera

The reverse of what agents post is most often true.






Agents have never provided a reasonable explanation for why no steel core columns protrude from the top of the core IF there was a steel core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The reverse of what agents post is most often true.


then that makes YOU the agent, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

With what you've posted taken, I am not an agent.  Your failure to  recognize violations of law and to produce an image from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns makes you an agent.

I've just posted reason and your behavior IS evidence.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> With what you've posted taken, I am not an agent.  Your failure to  recognize violations of law and to produce an image from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns makes you an agent.
> 
> I've just posted reason and your behavior IS evidence.


yet you have not proven ANY violation of law, other than your own

pay your child support, dipshit


----------



## Liability

The NULL POSTER (criscoFEARa) is still posting images of nothing but steel and claiming (with deliberate dishonesty) that he is posting images of concrete.

It is insane to post images of steel and exclusively of steel but arguing that they somehow "show" evidence of a concrete core.

Ergo, the NULL POSTER is revealed as a liar, as unpersuasive and as insane.

I've had beer farts that make more sense than criscoFEARa.


----------



## Christophera

The agent with no evidence and much text exposes their unreasonable agenda supporting secret methods of mass murder.

*If this is NOT true* then the agent will post an image of this core from 9-11.






Since they cannot do that, they are executing an agenda, or agent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The agent with no evidence and much text exposes their unreasonable agenda supporting secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> *If this is NOT true* then the agent will post an image of this core from 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> Since they cannot do that, they are executing an agenda, or agent.


you have been shown, even you have posted images showing the steel core, yet it doesn't penetrate your paranoid delusions


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The agent with no evidence and much text exposes their unreasonable agenda supporting secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> *If this is NOT true* then the agent will post an image of this core from 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> Since they cannot do that, they are executing an agenda, or agent.
> 
> 
> 
> you have been shown, even you have posted images showing the steel core, yet it doesn't penetrate your paranoid delusions
Click to expand...


If that was anything but a lie you would have posted what I posted AND what others posted.


But it is a lie.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The agent with no evidence and much text exposes their unreasonable agenda supporting secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> *If this is NOT true* then the agent will post an image of this core from 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> Since they cannot do that, they are executing an agenda, or agent.
> 
> 
> 
> you have been shown, even you have posted images showing the steel core, yet it doesn't penetrate your paranoid delusions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was anything but a lie you would have posted what I posted AND what others posted.
> 
> 
> But it is a lie.
Click to expand...

nop need to post the same photos over and over
if you dont get it when YOU post it, why should i think you would get it if I post it
you are totally fucking delusional you disgusting piece of shit dead beat
pay your child support you piece of shit
'


----------



## Christophera

See my signature.  You are an agent because you refuse to recognize evidence, so evidence must stay visible making your behavior obvious as you deny it.

A portion of the east concrete core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the core area.






And the concrete wall looks about like what the engineer of record identified to a global magazine.  Which is consistent with the  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992
Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> See my signature.  You are an agent because you refuse to recognize evidence, so evidence must stay visible making your behavior obvious as you deny it.


i recognize real evidence, you haven't posted ANY
all you post are fucking paranoid delusions


----------



## Christophera

You mean "real evidence" such as what your false social group accepts and promotes in misprision of treason?

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> _<delusional bullshit removed>_


seek out professional psychiatric help
get yourself committed for your own protection before you do yourself harm
'


----------



## Fizz

how's that filing going so far?

anybody arrested yet?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> how's that filing going so far?
> 
> anybody arrested yet?


no knocks on MY door
i guess he is as guilty as we are of misprision of treason


----------



## Christophera

Just a matter of time agents, then your activity will be known for what it is.  You support the FEMA deception which is misprision of treason and misinformation to the truth movement.

Elevator guide rail support steel is misrepresented as "core columns".  Butt plates on the tops of vertical steel in the core show the massive structural inadequacy.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Just a matter of time agents, then your activity will be known for what it is.  You support the FEMA deception which is misprision of treason and misinformation to the truth movement.
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel is misrepresented as "core columns".  Butt plates on the tops of vertical steel in the core show the massive structural inadequacy.


where is your proof of this so called "elevator guide rail support steel"?
you never show ANY proof of it

and you have already been proven wrong on the "butt plate" bullshit

you remain a delusional retard


----------



## Christophera

If the steel in the core was fastened together like core columns it would have been visible on 9-11.  It was not.  The core is empty.






You've just made a text assertion like the text assertion where you pretend that the butt plates on the elevator guide rail support steel are pad eyes, or lifting lugs.  Lifting lugs are seen in the foreground of the lower image of the preceding link.  They are ALWAYS on the side of any steel to be assembled vertically.

Proof that the steel in the core was elevator guide rail support steel.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> If the steel in the core was fastened together like core columns it would have been visible on 9-11.  It was not.  The core is empty.


it was, dipshit, RIGHT IN THAT PHOTO

you moronic fucking dipshit


----------



## Christophera

That is not inside the core, it is within the wall surrounding the core, below the steel structure superimposed over the intact building.






No, the angle between the 2 shots, one by Aman Zafar, and the other at Audry Zapp drive are not significantly deflecting from each other.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That is not inside the core, it is within the wall surrounding the core, below the steel structure superimposed over the intact building.


yes it is, dipshit
they are the central 2 core columns
you fucking moron


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Just asking again.... What is the status of this supposed case?


----------



## DiveCon

RetiredGySgt said:


> Just asking again.... What is the status of this supposed case?


DOA
the judge rejected it


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> No, I've posted evidenc eof the concrete core and agents have worked to misinterpret and misrepresent.
> 
> For example.  This agents try to call a floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left is concrete, and it looks like concrete, not steel.  On the right is steel, and it looks like steel.



Please provide the quote or page from an engineer that says that photo shows what you say it shows. 

Given the fact that you've screwed up so MANY photo interpretations, you can't be trusted as the only source to make said claim about that photo.

Who else agrees with you?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> And the concrete wall looks about like what the engineer of record identified to a global magazine.



Chris. 

Show me the quote from Robertson in that article in which he describes what the concrete core looked like as you claim he did above.

I'd like to see his quote.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the concrete wall looks about like what the engineer of record identified to a global magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris.
> 
> Show me the quote from Robertson in that article in which he describes what the concrete core looked like as you claim he did above.
> 
> I'd like to see his quote.
Click to expand...


The reporter certainly recorded the statement of the engineer and used that to be sure the article is correct although with not exact working.

*Show me the correction to the article if you assert it is wrong*

I can verify with another source of authority.

 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992

Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I've posted evidence of the concrete core and agents have worked to misinterpret and misrepresent.
> 
> For example.  This agents try to call a floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left is concrete, and it looks like concrete, not steel.  On the right is steel, and it looks like steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide the quote or page from an engineer that says that photo shows what you say it shows.
> 
> Given the fact that you've screwed up so MANY photo interpretations, you can't be trusted as the only source to make said claim about that photo.
> 
> Who else agrees with you?
Click to expand...



See chapter 2.1 for the passage where the structural engineer who is certified in 12 states identifies the concrete core.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.​
Now explain where the "floor" fell from if you try to presnt it as such.


----------



## Christophera

RetiredGySgt said:


> Just asking again.... What is the status of this supposed case?



The judge and court essentially rejected their duty and reassigned it to us.






Notice the errors of the docket statements.

LODGED COMPLAINT

We did not lodge a complaint.  What we filed with the criminal clerk was disclosure of treason pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code.

http://algoxy.com/psych/9-11title_18.disclosure.html

Disclosure of treason.

Then the docket takes the errors further in the judicial evasion of duty with the statement,

DISCREPANCIES WITH LODGING OF COMPLAINT

No fee was paid because U.S. Code simply states the disclosure must be iven to a judge and we did not submit a civil complain to the civil clerk.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the concrete wall looks about like what the engineer of record identified to a global magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris.
> 
> Show me the quote from Robertson in that article in which he describes what the concrete core looked like as you claim he did above.
> 
> I'd like to see his quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reporter certainly recorded the statement of the engineer and used that to be sure the article is correct although with not exact working.
Click to expand...


Show me your proof that it was recorded directly from Robertson. Show me the proof that the reporter was not using her own description from what she thought was correct. 

It is common practice to use "quotes" around a statement being "quoted" directly from a person.

Tell me why there are no quotes around the statement which you claim came directly from Robertson, yet every other statement coming directly from him uses quotes? 

So again, prove to me that the statement in question came directly from Robertson and NOT from the reporter herself.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the concrete wall looks about like what the engineer of record identified to a global magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris.
> 
> Show me the quote from Robertson in that article in which he describes what the concrete core looked like as you claim he did above.
> 
> I'd like to see his quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reporter certainly recorded the statement of the engineer and used that to be sure the article is correct although with not exact working.
> 
> *Show me the correction to the article if you assert it is wrong*
Click to expand...


Show me that proof that it's a direct quote from Robertson. Why did the reporter not put that statement in "quotes" like she did everything else?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I've posted evidence of the concrete core and agents have worked to misinterpret and misrepresent.
> 
> For example.  This agents try to call a floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left is concrete, and it looks like concrete, not steel.  On the right is steel, and it looks like steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide the quote or page from an engineer that says that photo shows what you say it shows.
> 
> Given the fact that you've screwed up so MANY photo interpretations, you can't be trusted as the only source to make said claim about that photo.
> 
> Who else agrees with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See chapter 2.1 for the passage where the structural engineer who is certified in 12 states identifies the concrete core.
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.​
> Now explain where the "floor" fell from if you try to presnt it as such.
Click to expand...


I don't see Domel's analysis of that photo in his paper saying that the photo contains a concrete wall like you say it does. Who backs your analysis of that photo other than yourself? As I have shown before and you've admitted, you make WAY too many mistakes when analyzing photos and what they supposedly show. WAY TOO MANY.

So who else analyzed that photo other than you and reached the same conclusion that it shows a concrete wall?


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide the quote or page from an engineer that says that photo shows what you say it shows.
> 
> Given the fact that you've screwed up so MANY photo interpretations, you can't be trusted as the only source to make said claim about that photo.
> 
> Who else agrees with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See chapter 2.1 for the passage where the structural engineer who is certified in 12 states identifies the concrete core.
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.​
> Now explain where the "floor" fell from if you try to presnt it as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see Domel's analysis of that photo in his paper saying that the photo contains a concrete wall like you say it does. Who backs your analysis of that photo other than yourself? As I have shown before and you've admitted, you make WAY too many mistakes when analyzing photos and what they supposedly show. WAY TOO MANY.
> 
> So who else analyzed that photo other than you and reached the same conclusion that it shows a concrete wall?
Click to expand...

and funny how you can see STEEL CORE COLUMNS in the gif
and the so called wall is OUTSIDE of them
which is why i came to the conclusion that it is a section of floor
one end got hung up on his infamous spire and the other end had dropped


----------



## Christophera

The columns seen are the spire on the opposite side, not in the core.

Stop supporting secret methods of mass murder agent.

The Twins had a concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Christophera

The columns seen are the spire on the opposite side, not in the core.

Stop supporting secret methods of mass murder agent.

The Twins had a concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> delusional bullshit removed


still totally fucking delusional


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide the quote or page from an engineer that says that photo shows what you say it shows.
> 
> Given the fact that you've screwed up so MANY photo interpretations, you can't be trusted as the only source to make said claim about that photo.
> 
> Who else agrees with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See chapter 2.1 for the passage where the structural engineer who is certified in 12 states identifies the concrete core.
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.​
> Now explain where the "floor" fell from if you try to presnt it as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see Domel's analysis of that photo in his paper saying that the photo contains a concrete wall like you say it does. Who backs your analysis of that photo other than yourself? As I have shown before and you've admitted, you make WAY too many mistakes when analyzing photos and what they supposedly show. WAY TOO MANY.
> 
> So who else analyzed that photo other than you and reached the same conclusion that it shows a concrete wall?
Click to expand...


No other analysis of this photo other than your own eh Chris? That means it's bogus because YOU can't be trusted to make a correct assessment.


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris.
> 
> Show me the quote from Robertson in that article in which he describes what the concrete core looked like as you claim he did above.
> 
> I'd like to see his quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reporter certainly recorded the statement of the engineer and used that to be sure the article is correct although with not exact working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me your proof that it was recorded directly from Robertson. Show me the proof that the reporter was not using her own description from what she thought was correct.
> 
> It is common practice to use "quotes" around a statement being "quoted" directly from a person.
> 
> Tell me why there are no quotes around the statement which you claim came directly from Robertson, yet every other statement coming directly from him uses quotes?
> 
> So again, prove to me that the statement in question came directly from Robertson and NOT from the reporter herself.
Click to expand...


Well Chris?


----------



## Christophera

I've proven more than I need to.  Timefor agent gam to prove something.

The independently verified evidence for the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I've proven more than I need to.  Timefor agent gam to prove something.
> 
> The independently verified evidence for the concrete core.


sorry, your paranoid delusions are NOT verified evidence
its not evidence at all
other than evidence you are a fucking moronic paranoid delusional deadbeat asshole


----------



## Christophera

If this is not evidence of a concrete core, what is it?







Are you still refusing to acknowledge that the public is deprived of the building plans by the ex mayor who took the WTC documents from city offices in violation of law?

Or do you purport to know more about law than the NYCLU?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> If this is not evidence of a concrete core, what is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still refusing to acknowledge that the public is deprived of the building plans by the ex mayor who took the WTC documents from city offices in violation of law?
> 
> Or do you purport to know more about law than the NYCLU?


its evidence that you are fucking delusional


----------



## Christophera

Why do you say that, when you assert this core stood,






But can produce no images of it on 9-11?  Is it that you are serving treason and mass murder by secret methods?

WHY?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Why do you say that, when you assert this core stood,
> 
> 
> 
> But can produce no images of it on 9-11?  Is it that you are serving treason and mass murder by secret methods?
> 
> WHY?


dipshit, you have had MANY images of that core posted for you
YOU even post some
yet you deny it in your paranoid delusions


----------



## Christophera

Okay, so you can produce no evidence from 9-11, when the structure cannot be misrepresented, to support the core you assert stood.






You are consistent agent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Okay, so you can produce no evidence from 9-11, when the structure cannot be misrepresented, to support the core you assert stood.
> 
> 
> 
> You are consistent agent.


no agents here, dipshit
its just sane people telling you you are INSANE


----------



## Christophera

Yes, agents in a domestic destabilization psyop sayng what they will say to support treason.  I understand.

The central agents are well documented.

_D-rebar
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2529236-post3044.html

D-claims I've posted steel core
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2525612-post3033.html

D
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068183-post334.html

D-agent
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104806-post4606.html

D-rebar & plan links
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2331142-post6209.html

F+D exposed
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104963-post4610.html

D-SPIRE
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2476643-post7012.html

F+obvious image
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2117758-post842.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1966323-post158.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1992513-post3708.html

F+
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068719-post4238.html

F+photo lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2093387-post4486.html

F+photo lie 2
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2094648-post4499.html

F+photoshop lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2097563-post650.html

F+plans lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290147-post1829.html

F+mayor microfilm lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2429160-post6710.html

F+plan lie confirm
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290723-post1832.html

F+buckling north tower
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2379590-post2345.html

F+buckling
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2380272-post2348.html



F+newsweek lied
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2431343-post6755.html

F+CAB trounces liar
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2431371-post6756.html

F+misinterp
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2456171-post2744.html

CAB proves it
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2458493-post2745.html

F&G-slam-plans-dimensions-spire
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2483938-post7050.html

PRETENDING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2484417-post2891.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2513013-post2999.html_


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Yes, agents in a domestic destabilization psyop sayng what they will say to support treason.  I understand.


only your delusions
there are no agents here
just SANE people calling your delusional rantings INSANE


----------



## Christophera

You present yourself as sane but then refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of the Towers plans and 6,000 photo files when understanding HOW 3,000 people were lkilled in 20 seconds depends onthe information.

If you are doing that, and you are sane, you are criminal.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You present yourself as sane but then refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of the Towers plans and 6,000 photo files when understanding HOW 3,000 people were lkilled in 20 seconds depends onthe information.
> 
> If you are doing that, and you are sane, you are criminal.


i recognize violations of law, when they arent part of your paranoid delusions
like your being convicted for failure to pay child support you fucking moronic deadbeat


----------



## Christophera

My children are well taken care of except their futures are endangered by the concealment of treason you conduct.

_MUNICIPAL FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html 
WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
estopped
_


Without constitutional courts operating with official discretion, always rightful and lawful, anybody can be convicted of anything.  The perpetrators would not want you to recognize that.

The fact is the most important records a society can keep, were hidden by the county of santa barbara california in violation of their duty and state law.  Then they violated state subpoena law and myconstitutional rights colluding with state courts.

Your psyops requires you work to marginalize by whatever means you might to distract from the murders of 3,000, so the perpetrators direct you to attempt what you are doing by using the damage inflicted upon me in family law court.  I've provided proof of violations of law and deprivations of right by courts to show this has substance.

You have not shown this core on 9-11.  No one has ever done that.  It did not exist.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> My children are well taken care of except their futures are endangered by the concealment of treason you conduct.


yeah sure, asshole, thats why you were convicted


----------



## Christophera

At least we see how the perpetrators interests are reflected in your behavior.

Childrens futures are endangered by it.






They need the U.S. Consitution, all Americans do.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> At least we see how the perpetrators interests are reflected in your behavior.
> 
> 
> .


you are a delusional piece of shit


----------



## Christophera

Okay, now we have your political and constitutional views.  You think people that stand in defense of the Constitution, justice, rights and freedoms are shit.  



Hmmmm, the perpetrators would think like that.  Which would sure make it easier to kill 3,000 people in 20 seconds.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Okay, now we have your political and constitutional views.  You think people that stand in defense of the Constitution, justice, rights and freedoms are shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, the perpetrators would think like that.  Which would sure make it easier to kill 3,000 people in 20 seconds.


you do not stand with the constitution you disgusting moron

and if you had at least 1 functioning brain cell, you would understand that if i actually WAS an agent working for some MASSIVE cover up conspiracy, you would be DEAD
as i would have already been complicit in the deaths of thousands, why would YOURS be any more of a problem
you would just been another dipshit moron that disappeared from the net and NO ONE would even miss you


----------



## Christophera

Coming from a posteragent who refuses to recognize violations of law, your statement means the opposite of what you intend.


----------



## DiveCon

the more you call anyone that disagrees with your bullshit hoax an agent, the more INSANE you become


----------



## Christophera

That is what the perpetrators would like people to think.

Since your behavior proves you as agents, al that is required is people read your posts and they know something is very wrong.  I just spell it out for them.

You have not posted an image of this core on 9-11 yet.  WHY?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That is what the perpetrators would like people to think.


your behavior shows that you are pathologically a liar and totally batshit insane


----------



## Christophera

Pathologically, if you were a real poster of the public, rather than an agent, you refuse to post WHY you have not produced an image of this core on 9-11.






Accordingly, you've shown that the reverse of what agents write is most often the truth.

This is a portion of the concrete core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core behind it.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Pathologically, if you were a real poster of the public, rather than an agent,


if i were an agent, like you claim, you would be dead

you are nothing but a fucking moron with a concrete core HOAX


----------



## Christophera

The perps would like people to believe that, but in fact my assassination only proves my information destructive to their conspiracy.

If I had nothing and the concrete core was a hoax, I would not have the words of Leslie E. Robertson, the engineer of record for the Twin Towers, published by Newsweek in the days after 9-11






.

_&#8220;Beyond the reaction that any citizen has&#8212;the sadness that we all feel&#8212;you have to understand, I worked long hours, seven days a week on this project back when I was young and energetic,&#8221; says the 73-year-old, his voice breaking with emotion. &#8220;It was just terrible to watch, painful and horrible.&#8221;
Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a *reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.
&#8220;If they had fallen down immediately, the death counts would have been unimaginable,&#8221; he says. &#8220;The World Trade Center has performed admirably, and everyone involved in the project should be proud.&#8221;_

And I would not have an image of the concrete core on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The perps would like people to believe that, but in fact my assassination only proves my information destructive to their conspiracy.
> 
> If I had nothing and the concrete core was a hoax, *I would not have the words of Leslie E. Robertson*, the engineer of record for the Twin Towers, published by Newsweek in the days after 9-11


and you dont
you have the reporters words that are incorrect


----------



## Christophera

There has never been a correction and IF the words are incorrect, in the case of 3,000 deaths, the engineer would demand a correction.

Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core.






Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6

There are many images from 9-11 that show the core.  Here is a video of WTC 2 on 9-11.  At 9 seconds the double hallways of the south end of the concrete core can be seen as 2 dark slots.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related]YouTube - WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> There has never been a correction and IF the words are incorrect, in the case of 3,000 deaths, the engineer would demand a correction.


nothing you have posted proves a concrete core
you are totally fucking delusional


----------



## Christophera

Coming from you that is a compliment.  

And I'm glad you've finally admitted there was a concrete core.  Now your perspective is completely consistent with all the evidence.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._

A porton of the east concrete core wall of WTC 1 toppling intot he empty core area.






FEMA deceived NIST.  The cause of death is invalid on 3,000 death certificates.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Coming from you that is a compliment.
> 
> And I'm glad you've finally admitted there was a concrete core.  Now your perspective is completely consistent with all the evidence.
> .


you are a fucking delusional liar
i have done no such thing
because there WASN'T a concrete core
it was STEEL


----------



## slackjawed

I am seriously considering getting a ventriloquist dummy, naming him christofera and using dialoge taken from the archives of usmb creating a stand up comedy act.

Typical exchange;
Me: "how's it going today chris?"
christophera the dummy: "At least we see how the perpetrators interests are reflected in your behavior."
Me: "What?"
christophera the dummy; "Hmmmm, the perpetrators would think like that. Which would sure make it easier to kill 3,000 people in 20 seconds."
Me: "The bong is still hot isn't it chrissy?"
christophera the dummy; "Yes, agents in a domestic destabilization psyop sayng what they will say to support treason. I understand. The central agents are well documented."


----------



## Christophera

All that but no image from 9-11 showing this core?






Another agent wasting space trying to protect the secrete methods of mass murder.


----------



## slackjawed

slackjawed said:


> I am seriously considering getting a ventriloquist dummy, naming him christofera and using dialoge taken from the archives of usmb creating a stand up comedy act.
> 
> Typical exchange;
> Me: "how's it going today chris?"
> christophera the dummy: "At least we see how the perpetrators interests are reflected in your behavior."
> Me: "What?"
> christophera the dummy; "Hmmmm, the perpetrators would think like that. Which would sure make it easier to kill 3,000 people in 20 seconds."
> Me: "The bong is still hot isn't it chrissy?"
> christophera the dummy; "Yes, agents in a domestic destabilization psyop sayng what they will say to support treason. I understand. The central agents are well documented."



add;
Me: "You should really seek professional help."
christophera the dummy; "Another agent wasting space trying to protect the secrete methods of mass murder."


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> All that but no image from 9-11 showing this core?


seek out professional psychiatric help for your paranoid delusions


----------



## slackjawed

slackjawed said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am seriously considering getting a ventriloquist dummy, naming him christofera and using dialoge taken from the archives of usmb creating a stand up comedy act.
> 
> Typical exchange;
> Me: "how's it going today chris?"
> christophera the dummy: "At least we see how the perpetrators interests are reflected in your behavior."
> Me: "What?"
> christophera the dummy; "Hmmmm, the perpetrators would think like that. Which would sure make it easier to kill 3,000 people in 20 seconds."
> Me: "The bong is still hot isn't it chrissy?"
> christophera the dummy; "Yes, agents in a domestic destabilization psyop sayng what they will say to support treason. I understand. The central agents are well documented."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add;
> Me: "You should really seek professional help."
> christophera the dummy; "Another agent wasting space trying to protect the secrete methods of mass murder."
Click to expand...




add:
Me; "really, get help!"
christophera the dummy; "Your best act is the moron act."


----------



## Christophera

Okay, so you have no evidence agent.  Typical.

MSNBC - ?Painful and Horrible?






_ &#8220;Beyond the reaction that any citizen has&#8212;the sadness that we all feel&#8212;you have to understand, I worked long hours, seven days a week on this project back when I was young and energetic,&#8221; says the 73-year-old, his voice breaking with emotion. &#8220;It was just terrible to watch, painful and horrible.&#8221;  
    Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a *reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners. 
    &#8220;If they had fallen down immediately, the death counts would have been unimaginable,&#8221; he says. &#8220;The World Trade Center has performed admirably, and everyone involved in the project should be proud.&#8221;_


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Okay, so you have no evidence agent.  Typical.


your paranoid delusions are not evidence, moron

and why is it that even though you found it still on the newsweek site, you continue to use the archive link?


----------



## slackjawed

Thanks for the material agent chri$$y!


----------



## slackjawed

I could just have my christophera dummy sit on my leg, look straight at the audience and say;
"I happen to know more about secrecy than the average person so I know how the infiltrations work." "

I bet I will be as popular as Jeff Dunham.....


----------



## Christophera

The west end of the WTC 1 concrete core.  End view of the concrete wall on the left, the spire, structural steel outside the core on the right.







FEMA deception[/url


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The west end of the WTC 1 concrete core.  End view of the concrete wall on the left, the spire, structural steel outside the core on the right.


no concrete in the photo, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

No evidence in the post agent.Concrete on the left of the image in my last post.

This one is all concrete.  No steel core columns are seen.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No evidence in the post agent.Concrete on the left of the image in my last post.
> 
> This one is all concrete.  No steel core columns are seen.


still no concrete in the photo
even on the 1000th time you post it it will still not be evidence of a concrete core that didnt exist anywhere but in your paranoid delusional mind


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence in the post agent.Concrete on the left of the image in my last post.
> 
> This one is all concrete.  No steel core columns are seen.
> 
> 
> 
> still no concrete in the photo
> even on the 1000th time you post it it will still not be evidence of a concrete core that didnt exist anywhere but in your paranoid delusional mind
Click to expand...


Still no truth in the post agent, in fact the reverse is true but the infiltrating perpetrators need you to lie.

Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence in the post agent.Concrete on the left of the image in my last post.
> 
> This one is all concrete.  No steel core columns are seen.
> 
> 
> 
> still no concrete in the photo
> even on the 1000th time you post it it will still not be evidence of a concrete core that didnt exist anywhere but in your paranoid delusional mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no truth in the post agent, in fact the reverse is true but the infiltrating perpetrators need you to lie.
> 
> Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.
Click to expand...

your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## slackjawed

slackjawed said:


> I could just have my christophera dummy sit on my leg, look straight at the audience and say;
> "I happen to know more about secrecy than the average person so I know how the infiltrations work." "
> 
> I bet I will be as popular as Jeff Dunham.....



Damn I just found out how much ventriloquist dummies cost!
I guess a dummy agent chri$$y is worth much more than the living agent chri$$y.

For now I will simply be using a sock puppet, it's more fitting anyway!


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence in the post agent.Concrete on the left of the image in my last post.
> 
> This one is all concrete.  No steel core columns are seen.
> 
> 
> 
> still no concrete in the photo
> even on the 1000th time you post it it will still not be evidence of a concrete core that didnt exist anywhere but in your paranoid delusional mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no truth in the post agent, in fact the reverse is true but the infiltrating perpetrators need you to lie.
> 
> Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._
Click to expand...


When every single solitary component of your fraudulent "independently verified" claims has been fully debunked and refuted, your retarded and dishonest efforts to mindlessly repeat them reveals how totally dishonest you are, pigshit.

The next time you post an image of a concrete core will be the first time you do so.  To date, however, you merely lie when you mislabel images of steel cores and try to  foist them off as concrete.  That's not just delusional and dishonest of you, it's insane.

Nobody except a dishonest douche like you could even pretend to see concrete in those images.  Why?  Because there is no concrete shown and that's predictable since the core was not a concrete construction.


----------



## Christophera

The false social group has nothing but itself to attempt to reinforce the FEMA deception.

To demonstrate this fact I will post an image that show only concrete,






and ask where the steel core columns are.  The agents will attempt to say that gypsum covers the steel core columns despite the fact that it is absurd to suggest that the drywall would survive the exterior steel, over 100k tons worth, crashing over it near the rates of free fall.

*Drywall will not withstand that.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The false social group has nothing but itself to attempt to reinforce the FEMA deception.
> 
> To demonstrate this fact I will post an image that show only concrete,
> 
> 
> 
> and ask where the steel core columns are.  The agents will attempt to say that gypsum covers the steel core columns despite the fact that it is absurd to suggest that the drywall would survive the exterior steel, over 100k tons worth, crashing over it near the rates of free fall.
> 
> *Drywall will not withstand that.*


again, you lie
there is no "false social group" it is a very REAL social group, of SANE people


and at the bottom you lie again
no one has said "drywall" it was gypsum wall planking, very different from drywall
it was differently shaped and thicker than normal drywall YOU could buy at a hardware store


----------



## Christophera

Oh, so it is a group.  

And since the reverse of what agents say is most often true, you are criminally insane.  Your behavior is actually fairly pathological within lawful and compassionate norms, so this is consistent.

Since you've never shown this core on 9-11,






you technically have no argument because the core of a tower that stood for 33 years would still be seen standing under the conditions of 9-11.  Just as is seen here, but NOT steel columns.  Concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Oh, so it is a group.


yes, a group of SANE people, telling you you are fucking batshit crazy INSANE


----------



## Christophera

Meaning I've rationally defeated/exposed the psyops agents and all they can do is spew and sputter.  Of course the perps cannot let you admit that, so your efforts to maintain the deceptions are noted.

Do you realize how totally youare exposed agent.

_D-You post steel columns(?)
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2547786-post7282.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959274-post145.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959289-post146.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959580-post147.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959351-post3626.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959578-post3627.html

D-rebar
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2529236-post3044.html

D-claims I've posted steel core
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2525612-post3033.html

D
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068183-post334.html

D-agent
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104806-post4606.html

D-rebar & plan links
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2331142-post6209.html

F+D exposed
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104963-post4610.html

D-SPIRE
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2476643-post7012.html

F+obvious image
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2117758-post842.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1966323-post158.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1992513-post3708.html

F+
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068719-post4238.html

F+photo lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2093387-post4486.html

F+photo lie 2
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2094648-post4499.html

F+photoshop lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2097563-post650.html

F+plans lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290147-post1829.html

F+mayor microfilm lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2429160-post6710.html

F+plan lie confirm
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290723-post1832.html

F+buckling north tower
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2379590-post2345.html

F+buckling
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2380272-post2348.html



F+newsweek lied
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2431343-post6755.html

F+CAB trounces liar
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2431371-post6756.html

F+misinterp
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2456171-post2744.html

CAB proves it
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2458493-post2745.html

F&G-slam-plans-dimensions-spire
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2483938-post7050.html

PRETENDING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2484417-post2891.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2513013-post2999.html_


----------



## Liability

NULL POSTER said:


> Meaning I've rationally defeated/exposed the * * * *



Crazy talk.  Null Poster, you asshole, it is impossible for you to have "rationally" done anything since you are completely irrational.

I took the liberty of snipping the balance of your null post because saying nothing honest in your long winded way is still saying nothing honest.  You get no points for being a verbose liar.

It's all very simple.  The core construction involved no concrete.  This has been proved to you.  You nevertheless persist in your glaringly dishonest way to dispute reality by posting NOTHING akin to concrete and declaring that you somehow are "showing" concrete.


Your efforts at repeatedly showing dust from drywall or plasterboard or concrete flooring does not establish in anyway that the non-concrete core construction somehow had a concrete construction.    YOUR ARGUMENT demonstrates only that YOU are absolutely crazy.  

You truly need psychiatric help.

The opposite of your lying contentions are true.

You remain a nullity.


----------



## Christophera

Your texting is ineffective in the face of evidence agent.  Let's have another sample.  Tell us how you see the steel core columns here.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your texting is ineffective in the face of evidence agent.  Let's have another sample.  Tell us how you see the steel core columns here.


your photo does NOT show concrete


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your texting is ineffective in the face of evidence agent.  Let's have another sample.  Tell us how you see the steel core columns here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your photo does NOT show concrete
Click to expand...


Isn't it amazing that it even requires a post to note such a thing?

He posts an image of some shit that clearly doesn't show concrete, claims nevertheless that it does show concrete and has to be told that something that isn't in the image is not, in fact, in the image.

Between his fervent dependence on his own absolute dishonesty and his tragic mental/psychological state (incredibly low IQ and insanity), the Null Poster is an incredibly sad -- pathetic -- joke.   

He absolutely lacks the capacity to grasp the fact that what he insists happened on 9/11/2001 is facially absurd and literally impossible.   He's gone.  There is  no hope for a lost cause like him.


----------



## slackjawed

Agent chri$$y continues to engage in deception and disinformation to the point he has become a cartoon character of himself.

He makes a damn funny ventriloquist dummy though, with an endless supply of hilarious material.


----------



## Fizz

i;ve been gone for a few days doing super secret government agent stuff....

has the fucking moron done anything other than babble on with the same old bullshit thats already been debunked a million times? was he able to fit all those elevators inside the concrete core yet? did he come up with a source for the "elevator guide rail support steel" claim yet?

i'm guessing no.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your texting is ineffective in the face of evidence agent.



your text assertions that you have evidence are completely meaningless. you post pictures of a blue sky and claim the sky is red. thats not evidence. thats a delusion. posting pictures of a steel structure and saying it is concrete isnt evidence. its a delusion. everyone can see it.

nobody believes your bullshit.


----------



## Christophera

It's concrete agent.

Just like the engineer of record identified to Newsweek.

And no, there was no correction.  You claim with text they made an error.  You claim with text they lied.  You have no indepedntly verified evidence to support the FEMA deception.

The concrete core has significant independently verified evidence.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> It's concrete agent.


no agents here, dipshit
and you have not proven that because it didnt exist


----------



## Christophera

Why then does  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 describe a concrete core?

Why does August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. describe a concrete core?

Why do we see a concrete wall in an end view on the left with structural steel on the right, that was outside the core wall?







Why has no image of this core NEVER been posted?






And of course you are a redundant liar so denial is meaningless.

D+Scanner anomalie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2554711-post7294.html

D-You post steel columns(?)
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2547786-post7282.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959274-post145.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959289-post146.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959580-post147.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959351-post3626.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959578-post3627.html

D-rebar
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2529236-post3044.html

D-claims I've posted steel core
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2525612-post3033.html

D
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068183-post334.html

D-agent
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104806-post4606.html

D-rebar & plan links
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2331142-post6209.html

F+D exposed
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104963-post4610.html

D-SPIRE
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2476643-post7012.html

F+obvious image
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2117758-post842.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1966323-post158.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1992513-post3708.html

F+
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068719-post4238.html

F+photo lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2093387-post4486.html

F+photo lie 2
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2094648-post4499.html

F+photoshop lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2097563-post650.html

F+plans lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290147-post1829.html

F+mayor microfilm lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2429160-post6710.html

F+plan lie confirm
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290723-post1832.html

F+buckling north tower
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2379590-post2345.html

F+buckling
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2380272-post2348.html



F+newsweek lied
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2431343-post6755.html

F+CAB trounces liar
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2431371-post6756.html

F+misinterp
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2456171-post2744.html

CAB proves it
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2458493-post2745.html

F&G-slam-plans-dimensions-spire
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2483938-post7050.html

PRETENDING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2484417-post2891.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2513013-post2999.html


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your texting is ineffective in the face of evidence agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your text assertions that you have evidence are completely meaningless. you post pictures of a blue sky and claim the sky is red. thats not evidence. thats a delusion. posting pictures of a steel structure and saying it is concrete isnt evidence. its a delusion. everyone can see it.
> 
> nobody believes your bullshit.
Click to expand...


If it was just text, then it would be like your posts, meaningless.  But it is not, my text has links to hard evidence that shows the evidence for the concrete core is independently verified.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## slackjawed

Points the chri$$y ventriloquist dummy at the audience and has him say 
"my text has links to hard evidence"
while moving the dummy's hand to tap it's forehead with one finger


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Why then does  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 describe a concrete core?


it doesnt, you lack reading comprehension to actually understand it


> Why does August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. describe a concrete core?


he was WRONG


> Why do we see a concrete wall in an end view on the left with structural steel on the right, that was outside the core wall?


you DONT, only someone delusional like YOU sees it


> Why has no image of this core NEVER been posted?


its been done, even by YOU, you're just too fucking delusional to admit it


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your texting is ineffective in the face of evidence agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your text assertions that you have evidence are completely meaningless. you post pictures of a blue sky and claim the sky is red. thats not evidence. thats a delusion. posting pictures of a steel structure and saying it is concrete isnt evidence. its a delusion. everyone can see it.
> 
> nobody believes your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was just text, then it would be like your posts, meaningless.  But it is not, my text has links to hard evidence that shows the evidence for the concrete core is independently verified.
Click to expand...

your links dont back your story, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> your text assertions that you have evidence are completely meaningless. you post pictures of a blue sky and claim the sky is red. thats not evidence. thats a delusion. posting pictures of a steel structure and saying it is concrete isnt evidence. its a delusion. everyone can see it.
> 
> nobody believes your bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was just text, then it would be like your posts, meaningless.  But it is not, my text has links to hard evidence that shows the evidence for the concrete core is independently verified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your links dont back your story, dipshit
Click to expand...


One of the links looks like this,






the other links corroborate that what is seen is concrete.

Are you going to pretend again that it is reasonable to suggest that what we see is gypsum, .  .  . agent?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was just text, then it would be like your posts, meaningless.  But it is not, my text has links to hard evidence that shows the evidence for the concrete core is independently verified.
> 
> 
> 
> your links dont back your story, dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the links looks like this,
> 
> 
> 
> the other links corroborate that what is seen is concrete.
> 
> Are you going to pretend again that it is reasonable to suggest that what we see is gypsum, .  .  . agent?
Click to expand...

no concrete, not ever seen in ANY photo you post
but in some, you CAN seen the gypsum wall planks

again, for the MASSIVELY STUPID(that's YOU) light wouldnt pass through the gypsum wall planks any more than it could concrete
so, your claim that it could "only be" concrete is total BULLSHIT


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> It's concrete agent.



NOBODY looks at your pictures and sees a concrete core. NOBODY.


----------



## Christophera

I meet people on a regular basis that know the Twin Towers had a concrete core.  They do not need pictures because they saw the 1990 documentary.  They are not truth seekers and have the common developed social fears the social and governmental infiltrations can benefit from.  You and your bizarre group of agents scare them so they will not enter this environment.

Of course the perps want *nobody* believing the true structure design, DUH!  If people knew that they would know for sure the entire thing is a scam.

So where are the steel core columns in is image?  What makes that solid image devoid of vertical and horizontal lines?






Then here, another view showing the misrepresentation you agents make of the interior box columns surrounding the cast concrete core.  Agents post this and say "core columns".  No, those are columns SURROUNDING the concrete core and the top photo IS the concrete core with no steel.






This is the view showing the concrete core of WTC 2 with its 2 hallways on the south side as 2 vertical slots at 9 seonds.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related]YouTube - WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level[/ame]


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I meet people on a regular basis that know the Twin Towers had a concrete core.



you also meet people that blink at you aggressively and try to hypnotize you.


----------



## Christophera

Still no image from 9-11 of this core structure.






It logically appears you are working to reinforce an obvious lie, the FEMA deception.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> It's concrete agent.
> 
> Just like the engineer of record identified to Newsweek.



Show us the quote.


----------



## Christophera

No quote.  It was information to Newsweek, not exact words that were printed.  It is verified by a globally published encyclopedia.   Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992.

Show us the Newsweek correction.

Show us the official plans.

Show us this core on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No quote.  It was information to Newsweek, not exact words that were printed.  It is verified by a globally published encyclopedia.   Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992.
> 
> Show us the Newsweek correction.
> 
> Show us the official plans.
> 
> Show us this core on 9-11.


lies
oxford didnt do that
it was never printed, it was only a web post
the plans have been shown to you
you have been shown the core NUMEROUS times
somehow YOU see concrete where everyone else sees STEEL


----------



## Christophera

Wow, raging liar.  You've posted no plans from official story.

Here's the last fuz lie on that.  I guess the perps would want you to take turns lying.
F+plans lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290147-post1829.html

 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992

Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Wow, raging liar.  You've posted no plans from official story.
> 
> Here's the last fuz lie on that.  I guess the perps would want you to take turns lying.
> F+plans lie
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290147-post1829.html
> 
> Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992
> 
> Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6


the plans you've seen and dismissed because your fucking delusional, ARE the official plans
and Oxford did not say the WTC had a concrete core, it used the WTC as an example of a skyscraper and then went on to talk about skyscrapers in general


----------



## Christophera

No way, "steel and concrete hull and core" is what is described specifically for the Twins.






You've shown very well you cannot post an image of steel core columns on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No way, "steel and concrete hull and core" is what is described specifically for the Twins.
> 
> 
> 
> You've shown very well you cannot post an image of steel core columns on 9-11.


you are totally fucking delusional
and you lack reading comprehension


----------



## Christophera

A picture is worth a thousand words. You have no 9-11 pictures of steel core columns. 

End view of concrete core wall.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words. You have no 9-11 pictures of steel core columns.
> 
> End view of concrete core wall.


i see steel core columns and ZERO concrete
you fucking moron


----------



## slackjawed

As the stage curtain parts, and the house lights go down, the agent chri$$y dummy sits on my left leg, looks straight at the audience and declares "I guess the perps would want you to take turns lying!"

I am going to get BIG laughs with that one!


----------



## Liability

NULL POSTER said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words. You have no 9-11 pictures of steel core columns.
> 
> End view of concrete core wall.



Since that is the same image you've posted dozens of times, claiming (without any hint of credibility) that it depicts concrete, and since you've been told by everyone who sees it that they see the steel but not a speck of concrete, it appears that you, NULL POSTER are suffering from some psychotic delusion or that you are stupidly lying -- unless you have somehow mistaken something else for a concrete core.

I know you've got the ability to do the following, since you've used that easy skill in the past on other images.

CIRCLE, in a broad and vivid red line of color the precise portion of the image that YOU claim shows a concrete core.


----------



## slackjawed

Hmm, "Null Poster", has a certain ring to it yet is aptly descriptive............


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words. You have no 9-11 pictures of steel core columns.
> 
> End view of concrete core wall.



a picture certainly is worth a thousand words. you just posted a picture of the steel core columns on 9/11 without even a hint of a concrete core in it. 

anyone that sees a fucking concrete core in that pic is a completely delusional retard. no amount of words from you will turn that pic of the steel core into a pic containing concrete!!


----------



## Christophera

You just exposed the fact that you are unreasonable.

What is on the left bears no resemblence to steel columns.  The right, yes, an interior box column outside the core area.  The spire.  There was only one and these photos, what you quote above and of this post below, shows it is outside the core.






And NO, the slightly different angle of superimposed images has no significant effect.  

What does have an effect is that you cannot show this core, in the core area AT ALL on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You just exposed the fact that you are unreasonable.
> 
> What is on the left bears no resemblence to steel columns.  The right, yes, an interior box column outside the core area.  The spire.  There was only one and these photos, what you quote above and of this post below, shows it is outside the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And NO, the slightly different angle of superimposed images has no significant effect.
> 
> What does have an effect is that you cannot show this core, in the core area AT ALL on 9-11.


that IS steel columns
you are a fucking moron and the very photos you post PROVE it


----------



## Christophera

Steel columns *ONLY* outside the core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Steel columns *ONLY* outside the core.


steel columns ARE the core, moron


----------



## Fizz

more delusional bullshit. this crap was already debunked. there is not a SLIGHT difference in angle on your overlay.... THE BUILDINGS ARE IN THE WRONG FUCKING PLACE!! 

it shows what a lying sack of shit you are that you keep using it instead of showing the pictures from the same EXACT angle that prove what you claim was "columns outside the core area" (there's no such thing and you have yet to show where you get this info from) is actually the center two rows of the steel core.

all your crap has been debunked already. come up with something new please because i've heard more intelligent conversations from a parrot. at least he throws in a whistle every once in a while while saying the same stupid shit over and over again.


----------



## Fizz

look at the two buildings on the far left of both photos again and tell us how the angles are almost the same!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> look at the two buildings on the far left of both photos again and tell us how the angles are almost the same!!!


well, he sees concrete where none was, i guess he cant tell the angles either


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> well, he sees concrete where none was, i guess he cant tell the angles either



some fucking surveyor he must have been, huh? 

(that would be before he applied for disability while still working under the table, of course)


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, he sees concrete where none was, i guess he cant tell the angles either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some fucking surveyor he must have been, huh?
> 
> (that would be before he applied for disability while still working under the table, of course)
Click to expand...

i wouldnt hire him to survey anything
given how bad his delusions are in this case he wouldn't get it right


----------



## Christophera

Not enough difference to change identification of location of the spire.

How about posting an image of the core FEMA identifies from 9-11?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Not enough difference to change identification of location of the spire.
> 
> How about posting an image of the core FEMA identifies from 9-11?


its right there you blind fucking moron


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Not enough difference to change identification of location of the spire.


says who?

another stupid text assertion from the delusional moron. 

see if you can follow even a small, little, tiny bit of logic.....

the pictures taken from the same angle show the steel core spire to be the middle two rows of the building.

your picture taken from a different angle and overlaid on top, apparently randomly and not lined up with anything and just plopped down anywhere, still shows steel core columns inside the tower but in a slightly different place.

so the logical conclusions drawn from this are:
A. the pictures taken from the same angle are more accurate.
B. the overlay from a different angle is not as accurate but still shows the steel core columns on 9/11 in direct contrast to chrisspoo's claims there are no pictures of steel core columns on 9/11.
C. chrissypoo is not interested in accuracy since he posts the less accurate image and then makes the unfounded claim that "the spire was outside the core area" which is completely untrue. there was no vertical steel outside of the core except the perimeter walls. clearly the spire is not the perimeter walls.


----------



## Christophera

Upon close inspection, I've concluded that the 2 photos are taken from almost the same location.  Zapp drive.  The space between the world financial buildings on the left is proportionately the same.

This shows the spire outside of the core area and an end view of the west concrete core wall after the north wall has fallen.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Upon close inspection, I've concluded that the 2 photos are taken from almost the same location.  Zapp drive.  The space between the world financial buildings on the left is proportionately the same.
> 
> This shows the spire outside of the core area and an end view of the west concrete core wall after the north wall has fallen.


the spire is the core, you moronic dipshit


----------



## Liability

Since CriscoFEARa, the NULL POSTER, is too lacking in any iota of integrity, I will highlight his cowardice, here, by simply REPOSTING my earlier challenge.  As he was too gut-less the first time, I predict  that he will prove gut-less again, now:



Liability said:


> NULL POSTER said:
> 
> 
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words. You have no 9-11 pictures of steel core columns.
> 
> End view of concrete core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since that is the same image you've posted dozens of times, claiming (without any hint of credibility) that it depicts concrete, and since you've been told by everyone who sees it that they see the steel but not a speck of concrete, it appears that you, NULL POSTER are suffering from some psychotic delusion or that you are stupidly lying -- unless you have somehow mistaken something else for a concrete core.
> 
> I know you've got the ability to do the following, since you've used that easy skill in the past on other images.
> 
> *CIRCLE, in a broad and vivid red line of color the precise portion of the image that YOU claim shows a concrete core*.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Upon close inspection, I've concluded that the 2 photos are taken from almost the same location.



once again, your text assertions are meaningless. not only that, you are full of shit.

PROOF. you have none. you make shit up as you go along. there is no way in hell that a pictures taken from 2 different angles with the buildings plopped down wherever you feel like it are more accurate than pictures taken from the same exact angle, by the same person, on the same day.

this overlay PROVES the spire was the center two rows of the STEEL CORE. write all the text and make all the "conclusions" you like. you are a moron and never back up any of your statements. the fact is the spire was the steel core.


----------



## Christophera

Agent, you expose yourself as unreasonable and true to my signatures description of your behavior.

Now you impliment psyops "confuser" tactics by implying I've said what you have said.  I've never said they were different and never thought any difference that might be there was minor.

This is a valid superimposition .  .  . someone did, not I, but I copied the image they posted.  they were actully opposing what I argued at the time, but agreed the spire was not in the core.

That is called "honest, normal" communication.  Where photographic evidence is reasonably and logically compared or agreed upon as to what it depicts.

Being agents, your false social group cannot do that and still serve the perpetrators of mass murder with secret methods .  .  . you work maintain.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agent, you expose yourself as unreasonable and true to my signatures description of your behavior.
> 
> Now you impliment psyops "confuser" tactics by implying I've said what you have said.  I've never said they were different and never thought any difference that might be there was minor.
> 
> This is a valid superimposition .  .  . someone did, not I, but I copied the image they posted.  they were actully opposing what I argued at the time, but agreed the spire was not in the core.
> 
> That is called "honest, normal" communication.  Where photographic evidence is reasonably and logically compared or agreed upon as to what it depicts.
> 
> Being agents, your false social group cannot do that and still serve the perpetrators of mass murder with secret methods .  .  . you work maintain.


you are such a fucking idiot
LOL
you call anyone that doesn't fall for your HOAX an Agent

there are sure an awful lot of "agents" around then


----------



## Christophera

Yes, lots of agents.

Lots of false, contrived social groups, but never an image of this core on 9-11.






Only this core is seen.





, 
And it looks like concrete, exactly what you would expect because the engineer of record identified a concrete core in the days after 9-11.

Then  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core also.

Another structural engineer certified in 12 states identifies a concrete core.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.

See chapter 2.1 for that.

Independently verified concrete core.

If the "skyscraper museum" is scoured for its sources you will find none.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Yes, lots of agents.
> 
> Lots of false, contrived social groups, but never an image of this core on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> Only this core is seen.
> 
> 
> ,
> And it looks like concrete, exactly what you would expect because the engineer of record identified a concrete core in the days after 9-11.
> 
> Then  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core also.
> 
> Another structural engineer certified in 12 states identifies a concrete core.
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> See chapter 2.1 for that.
> 
> Independently verified concrete core.
> 
> If the "skyscraper museum" is scoured for its sources you will find none.


you are a fucking moronic idiot
no concrete in any photo you post
Robertson didnt say what you atribute to him
Oxford didnt say what you claim it did
Domel got it wrong
you remain a delusional fucktard


----------



## Christophera

And you do not support lawful government and the U.S Constitution.




You also have never produced one image of the supposed steel core columns that the FEMA deception foists upon the public.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> And you do not support lawful government and the U.S Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You also have never produced one image of the supposed steel core columns that the FEMA deception foists upon the public.


actually, i do support the US and the US Constitution
and there was NO FEMA deception 

you are delusional and you need serious psychiatric help
and its too bad you aren't getting it


----------



## Christophera

Your actions support secret methods of mass murder and your refusal to acknowledge violations of law shows you support the deprivation of due procees and equal protection of law.

More on the stolen NYC WTC documents.

Hijacking History - Page 1 - News - New York - Village Voice


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your actions support secret methods of mass murder and your refusal to acknowledge violations of law shows you support the deprivation of due procees and equal protection of law.
> 
> More on the stolen NYC WTC documents.


there were NO VIOLATIONS OF LAW, other that your failure to pay your child support, for which you were convicted


----------



## Christophera

As an agent for the perpetrators woking to protect secret methods of mass murder, it is logical you would try to change the subject.

It is also logical that you would fail to recognize that the ex NYC mayor took the WTC documents depriving the public of building plans, but then misrepresent the deprivations of right by courts and the enabling of violations of law by local government that deprive the public of medical treatment that could save maany lives.

_MUNICIPAL FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html 
WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
estopped_

And so the plight of the many family victims to see justice means nothing to you as well.


----------



## Christophera

WHY haven't you posted an image of this core from 9-11 yet?






WHY?

*WHY?*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> As an agent for the perpetrators woking to protect secret methods of mass murder, it is logical you would try to change the subject.


its not changing the subject, the subject is how fucking delusional you are


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> WHY haven't you posted an image of this core from 9-11 yet?
> 
> 
> 
> WHY?
> 
> *WHY?*


its already been done, you fucking delusional moron


----------



## Christophera

If it has been done, then post it again agent.  Make your case.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> If it has been done, then post it again agent.  Make your case.


and have you deny it still
LOL
sorry, i'm not INSANE, like YOU are


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> WHY haven't you posted an image of this core from 9-11 yet?
> 
> WHY?
> 
> *WHY?*



You still haven't posted a picture of an intact concrete core from the period of 1980 through 2000.

why?

*why?*

*why?*

You still haven't given the length & width dimension of the local, express and freight elevators that fit inside your concrete core.

why?

*why?*

*why?*

You still haven't given us the names of the company, contractors, or subcontractors who did any concrete pours above grade level during the construction of the twins.

why?

*why?*

*why?*


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHY haven't you posted an image of this core from 9-11 yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY?
> 
> *WHY?*
> 
> 
> 
> its already been done, you fucking delusional moron
Click to expand...


Right, but rather than post it you've used text.  Not very efficient agent.

Another lie.  reminds me of your fearless leader.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHY haven't you posted an image of this core from 9-11 yet?
> 
> 
> 
> WHY?
> 
> *WHY?*
> 
> 
> 
> its already been done, you fucking delusional moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, but rather than post it you've used text.  Not very efficient agent.
> 
> Another lie.  reminds me of your fearless leader.
Click to expand...

stupid moron, you have posted photos that show the steel core


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHY haven't you posted an image of this core from 9-11 yet?
> 
> WHY?
> 
> *WHY?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still haven't posted a picture of an intact concrete core from the period of 1980 through 2000.
> 
> why?
> 
> *why?*
> 
> *why?*
> 
> You still haven't given the length & width dimension of the local, express and freight elevators that fit inside your concrete core.
> 
> why?
> 
> *why?*
> 
> *why?*
> 
> You still haven't given us the names of the company, contractors, or subcontractors who did any concrete pours above grade level during the construction of the twins.
> 
> why?
> 
> *why?*
> 
> *why?*
Click to expand...


Why?  I'll tell you why.  Because I don't need to in order to prove the concrete core.  I have independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


And you have nothing except nonsense questions that have already been answered.

What nonsense.  The core was hidden inside the building from 1980 until 9-11.  

With violations of law the ex NYC mayor took the plans and 6,000 photo files so that is where the construction photos are that show the concrete core.  That is where the correct elevator dimensions are too.

Mr. Paul Laffoley who worked for the engineers states *Bin Laden Construction* did the concrete.  I feel I do remember the 1990 documentary the Dr. Ron Larsen Ph.D found evidence of mentioned that a Saudi contractor finished the concrete after the American contractor gave up because of job site security and secrecy.

Here is his update on the search for the 2, 1 hour VHS cassetes.

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHY haven't you posted an image of this core from 9-11 yet?
> 
> WHY?
> 
> *WHY?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still haven't posted a picture of an intact concrete core from the period of 1980 through 2000.
> 
> why?
> 
> *why?*
> 
> *why?*
> 
> You still haven't given the length & width dimension of the local, express and freight elevators that fit inside your concrete core.
> 
> why?
> 
> *why?*
> 
> *why?*
> 
> You still haven't given us the names of the company, contractors, or subcontractors who did any concrete pours above grade level during the construction of the twins.
> 
> why?
> 
> *why?*
> 
> *why?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  I'll tell you why.  Because I don't need to in order to prove the concrete core.  I have independently verified evidence of the concrete core.
Click to expand...

paranoid delusions are NOT proof


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHY haven't you posted an image of this core from 9-11 yet?
> 
> WHY?
> 
> *WHY?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still haven't posted a picture of an intact concrete core from the period of 1980 through 2000.
> 
> why?
> 
> *why?*
> 
> *why?*
> 
> You still haven't given the length & width dimension of the local, express and freight elevators that fit inside your concrete core.
> 
> why?
> 
> *why?*
> 
> *why?*
> 
> You still haven't given us the names of the company, contractors, or subcontractors who did any concrete pours above grade level during the construction of the twins.
> 
> why?
> 
> *why?*
> 
> *why?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  I'll tell you why.  Because I don't need to in order to prove the concrete core.  I have independently verified evidence of the concrete core.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._
> 
> 
> And you have nothing except nonsense questions that have already been answered.
> 
> What nonsense.  The core was hidden inside the building from 1980 until 9-11.
> 
> With violations of law the ex NYC mayor took the plans and 6,000 photo files so that is where the construction photos are that show the concrete core.  That is where the correct elevator dimensions are too.
> 
> Mr. Paul Laffoley who worked for the engineers states *Bin Laden Construction* did the concrete.  I feel I do remember the 1990 documentary the Dr. Ron Larsen Ph.D found evidence of mentioned that a Saudi contractor finished the concrete after the American contractor gave up because of job site security and secrecy.
> 
> Here is his update on the search for the 2, 1 hour VHS cassetes.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
Click to expand...


Chris, according to you, the 23 express elevators were on the outside of the core of WTC2 since it was designed differently then WTC1.

Isn't this what you propose?


----------



## Gamolon

Here is a photo of the access to one of the 23 express elevators. This is supposedly WTC2according to you and your explanation.

So where is the long axis concrete core wall in this photo? Can you explain? Is it between the "white columns" and the silver elevator facing? That would make the wall about 3' thick at it's base in order to fit between all the elevator shafts and the columns per the following photo.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> No quote.  It was information to Newsweek, not exact words that were printed.



So now you finally admit it. It WASN'T a quote from Robertson yet you lie and make it seem like it was. 

That's pathetic.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No quote.  It was information to Newsweek, not exact words that were printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you finally admit it. It WASN'T a quote from Robertson yet you lie and make it seem like it was.
> 
> That's pathetic.
Click to expand...


No, I've always admitted it was not a direct quote.  You wish I lied to serve the perps or want people to think it was a lie to serve the perps.

Agents have never posted a correction and if it was erroneous Robertson would demand it.  Logically the telephone interview would be recorded.  The technical details might be spread out over the interview.  The reporter consolidates the engineers words into a concise, accurate statement and leaves out the quotations,

What is pathetic is that you continue to support secret methods of mass murder and have never shown this core on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

chrisophera lies again


----------



## Christophera

If I've lied, then you will be able to show the FEMA core on 9-11 in the core area.

No, not the misrepresentation showing a couple of elevator guide rails from the north side toppling.

You cannot so will not.  

I can and do show the concrete core.






Exactly as the engineer of record described it to Newsweek.

No, they did not quote him because they did not print his exact words.  The article describes the core exactly as it was which completely agrees with other evidence and statements of authority, like Oxford.

 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992


----------



## DiveCon

you HAVE lied, because it HAS been done, NUMEROUS times


----------



## Christophera

Okay so you lied and I posted an image of the concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Okay so you lied and I posted an image of the concrete core.


no, you posted an image of a dust cloud

you are the proven liar here
also a convicted deadbeat dad


----------



## Christophera

That is what the perpetators of mass murder would want you to say.

We see a uniform outline.  How come there are no steel core columns protruding?

Why does  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identify a concrete core?


----------



## DiveCon

it doesnt you fucking moron
why do you insist on repeating that LIE


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Here is a photo of the access to one of the 23 express elevators. This is supposedly WTC2according to you and your explanation.
> 
> So where is the long axis concrete core wall in this photo? Can you explain? Is it between the "white columns" and the silver elevator facing? That would make the wall about 3' thick at it's base in order to fit between all the elevator shafts and the columns per the following photo.



What's the matter Chris? Can't come up with a workable description of WTC2's core? The one that was like a "pedestal" with a design tested in Cape Canaveral according to you?

Where were the express elevators located Chris? Inside or outside the core of WTC2?


----------



## Christophera

You and your evasion.  What's the matter gumjob?  Can't come up with an image of the core you try to assert existed?






of course an agent would never recognize that the ex NYC mayor took the building plans enabling NIST to conduct a forensic analysis of collapse WITHOUT plans.

Your support for secret methods of mass murder is sickening.


----------



## Christophera

You and your evasion.  What's the matter gumjob?  Can't come up with an image of the core you try to assert existed?


----------



## DiveCon

we dont need to post an image of that core

YOU have already, several times


----------



## Christophera

But of course you fail to post the images you say show steel core columns.

Agent, you are transparent.  Either post an image of this core on 9-11,






or forever be a dark cloud hiding secret methods of murder.


----------



## DiveCon

here ya go dipshit
STEEL CORE COLUMNS


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> You and your evasion.  What's the matter gumjob?  Can't come up with an image of the core you try to assert existed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course an agent would never recognize that the ex NYC mayor took the building plans enabling NIST to conduct a forensic analysis of collapse WITHOUT plans.
> 
> Your support for secret methods of mass murder is sickening.



Where were the elevators of WTC2 located Chris? Inside or outside your core? Or maybe you just don't have a clue and are just making things up?


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and your evasion.  What's the matter gumjob?  Can't come up with an image of the core you try to assert existed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course an agent would never recognize that the ex NYC mayor took the building plans enabling NIST to conduct a forensic analysis of collapse WITHOUT plans.
> 
> Your support for secret methods of mass murder is sickening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where were the elevators of WTC2 located Chris? Inside or outside your core? Or maybe you just don't have a clue and are just making things up?
Click to expand...

hes that delusional
LOL


----------



## Christophera

Clearly, gummie does not have any evidence of the supposed steel core structure.

No plans, no photos from 9-11 - NOTHING can provide verification that the core FEMA presents in this graphic, the ONLY official graphic of any kind of the Twin towers core structure, is correct.






On the other hand, the concrete core is independently verified and is umistakably seen as concrete in 9-11 photos.  Agents try to get people to make the mistake of not realizing what is quite obvious so their masters can destroy the Consitution from their positions as infiltrators of government.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick,






 all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Clearly, gummie does not have any evidence of the supposed steel core structure.


clearly you have no evidence of a concrete core
your paranoid delusions and lack of reading comprehension do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Clearly, gummie does not have any evidence of the supposed steel core structure.
> 
> No plans, no photos from 9-11 - NOTHING can provide verification that the core FEMA presents in this graphic, the ONLY official graphic of any kind of the Twin towers core structure, is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, the concrete core is independently verified and is umistakably seen as concrete in 9-11 photos.  Agents try to get people to make the mistake of not realizing what is quite obvious so their masters can destroy the Consitution from their positions as infiltrators of government.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._



Where were the express elevators in WTC2 Chris? Inside or outside your concrete core?


----------



## Christophera

What a stupid question, the express elevators were inside the core.

Where are the images of the FEMA core and its needed diagonal braces from construction and 9-11?

Where is the independent verification of the supposed steel core columns?

There is none.  The entire steel core column info is MISINFORMATION and a part of the FEMA deception.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> What a stupid question, the express elevators were inside the core.


then PROVE IT

make them fit


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> What a stupid question, the express elevators were inside the core.



Interesting. That makes your core walls no thicker that 3' per this photo. That totally kills your theory right there.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Where are the images of the FEMA core and its needed diagonal braces from construction and 9-11?.



Given the fact that you claimed the core needed to withstand wind forces makes you an idiot and PROVES you don't have a clue about the towers, how they were designed, and how they handled loads.


----------



## Gamolon

Your admitted 3' thick concrete core walls could not have withstood tons of steel and equipment crashing down around it as you claim this did.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the images of the FEMA core and its needed diagonal braces from construction and 9-11?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given the fact that you claimed the core needed to withstand wind forces makes you an idiot and PROVES you don't have a clue about the towers, how they were designed, and how they handled loads.
Click to expand...

especially when they were not designed to withstand them, but to sway with them


----------



## Christophera

The concrete core was designed to be rigid, not sway.  

The concrete can survive the crash and did.  It is seen in the photo.






And NO steel core columns are seen in the core area where they would be seen IF they existed.

None are seen in this image where the north wall has fallen but the west wall of WTC 1 still stands and is seen in and end view on the left with the spire, outside the core on the right.


----------



## DiveCon

more proof you are a fucking idiot, it is KNOWN fact the buildings swayed in the wind and were designed to do just such


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The concrete core was designed to be rigid, not sway.
> 
> The concrete can survive the crash and did.  It is seen in the photo.



Illogical. Just like you claim.

3' thick concrete walls, 1350' high, are NOT going to stand up to tons of steel and machinery crashing down around it.

Isn't that right Chris?


----------



## Gamolon

Just like the photo shows Chris.





3' thick concrete core wall?????

You're nuts.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Just like the photo shows Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3' thick concrete core wall?????
> 
> You're nuts.



Locate the outside of the elevator door.  It's a lot further than 3 feet.  More like 8.
The last person you can see is in the elevator agent.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the photo shows Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3' thick concrete core wall?????
> 
> You're nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locate the outside of the elevator door.  It's a lot further than 3 feet.  More like 8.
> The last person you can see is in the elevator agent.
Click to expand...


Great, now we have elevator agents too!

Hey Chri*$$*y, is there anyone outside of yourself who is NOT an agent????


----------



## Christophera

Only an agent can be so selective and insincere that they use part of a sentence.

gumjob convienently forgets that WTC had strict shearwall construction tapering on the outside face and WTC 2 had shear/cell design and every 4 floors the section dimensions decreased gaining the same effect over all.

Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Christophera

Watch divot try and justify the other agents nonsense selectivity now.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Only an agent can be so selective and insincere that they use part of a sentence.
> 
> _._


removing youir delusional bullshit is needed because its all the same bullshit over and over and over again


----------



## Christophera

Who is delusional?

You say the core looked like this.






and can produce *NO IMAGE OF IT ON 9-11*

I say it was a rectangular concrete tube that looked like this image from 9-11.






You are an agent working to protect the secret methods of mass murder and the infiltrators of the US government.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Who is delusional?


YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and you prove it with every post


----------



## Christophera

You are a crimnal traitor and the fact I post evidence that is independently verified proves the concrete core.  You behavior attempting to support the FEMA deception proves you are a treasonous agent.  No one is delusional here.

The perps need you to assert that I am delusional in order to evade justice and protect their secret methods of mass murder.

If this wasn't true, you could post an image of this core from 9-11.







and I wouldn't be able to post an image of the concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> and I wouldn't be able to post an image of the concrete core.


you DONT
thats why you prove you are a delusional moron


----------



## Christophera

If that is true you can point out the steel core columns here.


----------



## DiveCon

that is a dust cloud, you fucking moron

does not show concrete in any way shape or form


----------



## Christophera

Uh, you were asked to point out the steel core columns.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Uh, you were asked to point out the steel core columns.


you've been asked to fit the 24 express elevators in your concrete core hoax


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the photo shows Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3' thick concrete core wall?????
> 
> You're nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locate the outside of the elevator door.  It's a lot further than 3 feet.  More like 8.
> The last person you can see is in the elevator agent.
Click to expand...


You're a moron. Anyone can see that the DOORS of the elevator are right where I locate them. If you want to disprove me, please show with an edited photo where you think the doors end and quit using text.

You'll end up looking the fool yet again.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> If that is true you can point out the steel core columns here.



If what you say is true, you should be able to fit the elevators and all the other items into your concrete core. 

Something you have yet to provide because you KNOW it can't be done. That means your core is physically impossible.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> On the other hand, the concrete core is independently verified and is umistakably seen as concrete in 9-11 photos.  Agents try to get people to make the mistake of not realizing what is quite obvious so their masters can destroy the Consitution from their positions as infiltrators of government.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._



Please show me one of the above references that says the concrete core was as you say it was. Show me where they say it had 17' x 12' concrete walls at it's base. Show me where they say it tapered to 2' thick at the top. Show me where they say it had 6" diameter rebar.  Show me where they say the box columns were attached to the core with long bolts. Show me where they say the towers cores were designed differently because of renters complaining about elevator access. Show me where they say the "elevator guide rail support steel" was bolted to the inner walls of the core.


----------



## Christophera

Please show me the WTC documents the ex mayor took from the NYC offices.

You are asking the wrong person agent .  .  . but then you know that.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Please show me the WTC documents the ex mayor took from the NYC offices.
> 
> You are asking the wrong person agent .  .  . but then you know that.



No moron. You are claiming that they all independently verify YOUR CORE. I want you to show me where any of your cited references such as Robertson or Domel say they agree your core was a concrete rectangle with 17' and 12' thick walls at it's base. I want you to show me where they agree that it tapered to 2' thick walls at the top. 

Where do they say any of this.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> You are asking the wrong person agent .  .  . but then you know that.



Yup. You are definitely correct there. I AM asking the wrong person as you don't seem to know a damn thing about the towers given your latest screw-ups and claims.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are asking the wrong person agent .  .  . but then you know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. You are definitely correct there. I AM asking the wrong person as you don't seem to know a damn thing about the towers given your latest screw-ups and claims.
Click to expand...


Your misrepresentations are exposed.  You are asking the wrong person for documentation.  Your misrepresentations, manipulations and evasions are obvious here.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2585693-post7386.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are asking the wrong person agent .  .  . but then you know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. You are definitely correct there. I AM asking the wrong person as you don't seem to know a damn thing about the towers given your latest screw-ups and claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your misrepresentations are exposed.  You are asking the wrong person for documentation.  Your misrepresentations, manipulations and evasions are obvious here.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2585693-post7386.html
Click to expand...

you are nothing but a delusional deadbeat moron
get off the internet and pay your back child support


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are asking the wrong person agent .  .  . but then you know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. You are definitely correct there. I AM asking the wrong person as you don't seem to know a damn thing about the towers given your latest screw-ups and claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your misrepresentations are exposed.  You are asking the wrong person for documentation.  Your misrepresentations, manipulations and evasions are obvious here.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2585693-post7386.html
Click to expand...


You've been owned "hat truss idiot".

The fact is you know nothing of the towers and continue to make shit up.

That is a FACT.



Yeah. The core was designed to take wind all the loads. What a friggin' moron.


----------



## Christophera

You have no logical explanations for the FEMA deception.  It does not work here or anywhere agent.  You failed to show how the connections to the hat truss were configured to the core columns beow it.  You failed to describe the functionality of the moment frames.

You are a fraud agent.  You are long ago overwhelmed in your efforst to misrepresent that which actually stood, a concrete core, as elevator guide rail support steel.  

The concrete core limited sway and acting as the bearing structure for the hat truss.  Moment frames and hat trusses do not work well on that scale with similar materials.  Moment frames convert sway forces to compression .  .  . on the concrete core.  The hat truss transfers them from the perimeter columns and momemt frames.

Having the hat truss bearing on the non compressable concrete when preussures caused sway, added huge resistence to sway and the tight connection from the steel exoskeleton to the concrete core eliminated torsion, which was and is the main problem with long or tall steel structures.  Steel flexes a great deal.

The Steel Tacoma Narrrows Bridge flexed and collapses in 42 MPH wind.  The Twins were over twice as tall, twice as wide, fastened at one end only, extending over 1/4 mile into the sky, loaded with hundreds of thousands of tons and expected to survive a 120mph wind.

You must think Americans are incredibly stupid.  I know the perps do.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You have no logical explanations for the FEMA deception



the logical explanation is there was no FEMA deception.

you are just a complete fucking delusional moron and made it up. did you come up with a source for your stupid fucking "elevator guide rail support steel" claim yet? i've only been asking for it since 2009. its just more bullshit you make up as you go along....


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no logical explanations for the FEMA deception
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the logical explanation is there was no FEMA deception.
> 
> you are just a complete fucking delusional moron and made it up. did you come up with a source for your stupid fucking "elevator guide rail support steel" claim yet? i've only been asking for it since 2009. its just more bullshit you make up as you go along....
Click to expand...


If that was the case then you could show this core on 9-11






All agents have failed.

WHY can't you produce official plans?

WHY?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no logical explanations for the FEMA deception
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the logical explanation is there was no FEMA deception.
> 
> you are just a complete fucking delusional moron and made it up. did you come up with a source for your stupid fucking "elevator guide rail support steel" claim yet? i've only been asking for it since 2009. its just more bullshit you make up as you go along....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was the case then you could show this core on 9-11
Click to expand...

how many times does it have to be done before you admit it, fucking moron


----------



## Christophera

Text assertions only expose your agenda. 

Independently verified evidence of the concrete core establish there was a concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Liability

Diseased Lying Fuckstick Null Poster said:


> Text assertions only expose your agenda.
> 
> Independently verified evidence of the concrete core establish there was a concrete core.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._



Diseased Null Poster:

This is the same complete fucking bullshit you have repeatedly posted to no effect, you scumbag jackoff.

When a fucking skell fuck like you who cannot even be bothered to support his own children resorts to that kind of crap, you earn only universal contempt.  Up to five medals of contempt, shitbreath. You're "worth" double, easily, twatstain.

Eat shit, you lowlife fuckstick.

Islamoshit did the attacks, retard.


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Diseased Lying Fuckstick Null Poster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Text assertions only expose your agenda.
> 
> Independently verified evidence of the concrete core establish there was a concrete core.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diseased Null Poster:
> 
> This is the same complete fucking bullshit you have repeatedly posted to no effect, you scumbag jackoff.
> 
> When a fucking skell fuck like you who cannot even be bothered to support his own children resorts to that kind of crap, you earn only universal contempt.  Up to five medals of contempt, shitbreath. You're "worth" double, easily, twatstain.
> 
> Eat shit, you lowlife fuckstick.
> 
> Islamoshit did the attacks, retard.
Click to expand...


Since you are an agent protecting the infiltrators of the US gov that work to destroy the US Constitution and our way of life, you, logically of course, will not recognize evidence that is independently verified.

You forgot to read my sig.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Text assertions only expose your agenda.
> 
> Independently verified evidence of the concrete core establish there was a concrete core.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by _


_
Show us where Robertson says there was a core with 17' and 12' thick core walls at it's base and that this core tapered to 2' thick at the top.



Christophera said:



Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of
		
Click to expand...

Show us where Domel says there was a core with 17' and 12' thick core walls at it's base and that this core tapered to 2' thick at the top.

If you can't provide this information, then they do NOT verify your core as you claim it existed._


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Text assertions only expose your agenda.
> 
> Independently verified evidence of the concrete core establish there was a concrete core.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Show us where Robertson says there was a core with 17' and 12' thick core walls at it's base and that this core tapered to 2' thick at the top.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us where Domel says there was a core with 17' and 12' thick core walls at it's base and that this core tapered to 2' thick at the top.
> 
> If you can't provide this information, then they do NOT verify your core as you claim it existed._
Click to expand...

_

the Newsweek article does not go into detail.

If you cannot provide official plans then your completely unsupported claim of steel core columns, other than the FEMA misinformation is just that.  MISINFORMATION.

This image shows the 17 foot thick core base wall of WTC 1.





_


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Text assertions only expose your agenda.
> 
> Independently verified evidence of the concrete core establish there was a concrete core.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Show us where Robertson says there was a core with 17' and 12' thick core walls at it's base and that this core tapered to 2' thick at the top.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us where Domel says there was a core with 17' and 12' thick core walls at it's base and that this core tapered to 2' thick at the top.
> 
> If you can't provide this information, then they do NOT verify your core as you claim it existed._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> the Newsweek article does not go into detail._
Click to expand...

_

So you cannot claim that they verify your core idiot. You cannot prove to me that Robertson told the reporter there was a core. Sorry, but that's the way it works here in the real world. As of right now, you only have assumptions made by you. Please provide the proff that Robertson told her that and that she did not right that on her own. You ASSUME Robertson told the reporter that information. The problem is, she may have read the Oxford book and got her information from there. The only way you can prove your assumption that he told her that information is to ask her OR ask Robertson. Until that happens, you have no case. Until you provide proof, it's still up in the air and you can't claim one way or the other.



Christophera said:



			If you cannot provide official plans then your completely unsupported claim of steel core columns, other than the FEMA misinformation is just that.  MISINFORMATION.
		
Click to expand...

Is that how you divert attention from your core? The problem is this Chris. I am proving YOUR concrete core wrong, not proving the steel core correct. I don't need plans to prove your core did not exist. I just use your information. The concrete core you say existed is a 

*PHYSICAL IMPOSSIBILITY*

based upon the information you provided throughout your career as a liar. You cannot prove my information regarding this incorrect. You can't even draw a scaled drawing drawing showing how it all fit because you know it can't.



Christophera said:



			This image shows the 17 foot thick core base wall of WTC 1.





Click to expand...


Incorrect according to these pictures. NOT A core wall put gypsum planking:







_


----------



## Christophera

Here is the concrete.  Observe the 3x7' utility hallway running the length of the massive core wall.






Why can't you show diagonal braces in the core from construction or any core columns on 9-11 in the core?

WHY?

What is the matter with you?  Don't you know 3,000 people were murdered in 20 seconds in what has been termed a collapse?

Where are the official plans?  WHy haven't you posted a source for them *IF* you insist on ignoring the violations of law that deprive the public of building plans?

WHY?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Here is the concrete.  Observe the 3x7' utility hallway running the length of the massive core wall.



Wrong again weasel.

Here are CLEAR photographs that show what REALLY is in that photo:









What you claim is a concrete wall is nothing more than gypsum planking that surrounded the express elevators.

What you claim is a 3'x7' access hallway in the core is nothing more than a missing gypsum plank. I can SEE them clearly in my two photos.

What a deceptive little twat you are. You ALWAYS try and mislead people by using blurry/distant photos and then try and twist what is actually there. You can't be trusted.


----------



## Christophera

No, the image I post is after the gypsum is removed.  I think it was a hallway and the 3x7' utility corridor was acessed during construction through it.  The gypsum blocked it from public awareness.






Why can't you show diagonal braces in the core from construction or any core columns on 9-11 in the core?

WHY?

What is the matter with you? Don't you know 3,000 people were murdered in 20 seconds in what has been termed a collapse?

Where are the official plans? WHy haven't you posted a source for them IF you insist on ignoring the violations of law that deprive the public of building plans?

WHY?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No, the image I post is after the gypsum is removed.  I think it was a hallway and the 3x7' utility corridor was acessed during construction through it.  The gypsum blocked it from public awareness.


you "think" wrong
that is, if you actually "think" at all


----------



## Liability

Piece of shit scumbag lying fuckstick null poster said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diseased Lying Fuckstick Null Poster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Text assertions only expose your agenda.
> 
> Independently verified evidence of the concrete core establish there was a concrete core.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diseased Null Poster:
> 
> This is the same complete fucking bullshit you have repeatedly posted to no effect, you scumbag jackoff.
> 
> When a fucking skell fuck like you who cannot even be bothered to support his own children resorts to that kind of crap, you earn only universal contempt.  Up to five medals of contempt, shitbreath. You're "worth" double, easily, twatstain.
> 
> Eat shit, you lowlife fuckstick.
> 
> Islamoshit did the attacks, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are an agent protecting the infiltrators of the US gov that work to destroy the US Constitution and our way of life, you, logically of course, will not recognize evidence that is independently verified.
> 
> You forgot to read my sig.
Click to expand...


Since you are a completely dishonest apologist for the fucking Islamoshit that committed the terrorist attacks, your compulsive and ceaseless lies about everything associated with the attacks of 9/11/2001, you filthy shit-stained cowardly twat, makes youn unworthy of anything but revulsion and contempt.

You give aid and comfort to the evil fucking Muslim shit-suckers that committed these attacks, you lowlife puke.  You don't recognize how much of an ass you are.  You rancid scumbag.

And no.  I don't read your asshole sig-line musings, pussy.  I only skim your retarded posts to the extent I desire to expose you again and again.  

There is not one intelligent reasonable person on planet Earth who buys anything shit like you says, fuckstick.  Other than a few of your retarded traitorous filthy lying 9/11 Troofer fellow shit, not one person has ever been convinced by any of your incoherent mutterings.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> No, the image I post is after the gypsum is removed.  I think it was a hallway and the 3x7' utility corridor was acessed during construction through it.  The gypsum blocked it from public awareness.




So now you're saying that there was gypsum planking covering the hallway opening?!?!?!?!

WAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

Your a damn moron!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the image I post is after the gypsum is removed.  I think it was a hallway and the 3x7' utility corridor was acessed during construction through it.  The gypsum blocked it from public awareness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're saying that there was gypsum planking covering the hallway opening?!?!?!?!
> 
> WAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> Your a damn moron!!!
Click to expand...

and he admits that he "thinks" it was a hallway
no one else does


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, 

What is the minimum size an elevator would need to be to fit 50 people?

Can you answer that honestly?


----------



## Christophera

This is not about elevators gumjob.  This is about the core structure and it should be very easy for you to post an image of this core on 9-11 IF it existed.






WHY haven't you done that.

No agents, you cannot answer that he has, they  have been posted, or that I have posted them.

Post it traitors.


----------



## DiveCon

yes, it IS about the elevators you pathetic moron


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> This is not about elevators gumjob.  This is about the core structure and it should be very easy for you to post an image of this core on 9-11 IF it existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY haven't you done that.
> 
> No agents, you cannot answer that he has, they  have been posted, or that I have posted them.
> 
> Post it traitors.



You would like to think it wasn't about the elevators, but it is. 

They prove that your core is a 

*PHYSICAL IMPOSSIBILITY*

and that you know this which is why you refuse to draw a scaled drawing of the lobby.

You can't fit everything that was there into your core. That makes it not possible and your core a bunch of bullshit.


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, 

What are the minimum dimensions for a space (elevator) that would fit 50 people standing next to each other.

Answer the question honestly.

If you can that is.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> No, the image I post is after the gypsum is removed.  I think it was a hallway and the 3x7' utility corridor was acessed during construction through it.  The gypsum blocked it from public awareness.



Please explain. I see you skipped right over this when asked before. Now you say there WAS gypsum planking in the core? 

And that it blocked the entranceway of your supposed 3' x 7' access hallway???

I gotta hear this one.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the image I post is after the gypsum is removed.  I think it was a hallway and the 3x7' utility corridor was acessed during construction through it.  The gypsum blocked it from public awareness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain. I see you skipped right over this when asked before. Now you say there WAS gypsum planking in the core?
> 
> And that it blocked the entranceway of your supposed 3' x 7' access hallway???
> 
> I gotta hear this one.
Click to expand...


The area in question is not inside the core.  It is the hallway into the core which was 17 feet long.  I have never said the elevator shafts were not covered with gypsum.

What I've said is that in your early photos the gypsum is not removed to show the concrete structure outside the hallway.  In this one the gypsum is removed and the 3x7 hallway running the length of the massive core base wall is located and annoted in the full size image.






You subterfuge shows you cannot produce an image from 9-11 showing this core.






What I have said is that this image of the concrete core does not show gypsum standing after hundreds of thousands of tons of steel has crashed over it.

You cannot produce a construction photo showing the supposed steel core columns with their needed interconnecting diagonal braces and gusset plates.

WHY?

You cannot produce anything showing that there are official plans available.

WHY?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the image I post is after the gypsum is removed.  I think it was a hallway and the 3x7' utility corridor was acessed during construction through it.  The gypsum blocked it from public awareness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain. I see you skipped right over this when asked before. Now you say there WAS gypsum planking in the core?
> 
> And that it blocked the entranceway of your supposed 3' x 7' access hallway???
> 
> I gotta hear this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The area in question is not inside the core.  It is the hallway into the core which was 17 feet long.  I have never said the elevator shafts were not covered with gypsum.
> 
> What I've said is that in your early photos the gypsum is not removed to show the concrete structure outside the hallway.  In this one the gypsum is removed and the 3x7 hallway running the length of the massive core base wall is located and annoted in the full size image.
Click to expand...


You're not making sense. How did the gypsum "cover" the the 3' x 7' hallway that it has now been removed and the 3' x 7' hallway is exposed?

From what you're saying, the 3' x 7' access hallway ran perpendicular (running the length of the concrete wall WITHIN the core wall) to the hallway that went THROUGH the core wall from the outside of the core wall to inside the core. Is that correct?


----------



## Christophera

Yes, the 3x7 hallran the length of the long axis core walls of WTC 1.  Daylight shines through it.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Yes, the 3x7 hallran the length of the long axis core walls of WTC 1.  Daylight shines through it.



Explain how gypsum planking covered it then since you seem to think it hid the access hallway in some way that it was exposed when the planking was removed.


----------



## Gamolon

Chris,

How did 12 express elevators fit in the area circled by the blue ovals? Elevators that were designed to accommodate 50 people.





According to your descriptions and claims, there was no room between the skylobby hallways and your concrete core wall.

If you cannot prove this incorrect, your core is a physical impossibility.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about elevators gumjob.  This is about the core structure and it should be very easy for you to post an image of this core on 9-11 IF it existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY haven't you done that.
> 
> No agents, you cannot answer that he has, they  have been posted, or that I have posted them.
> 
> Post it traitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would like to think it wasn't about the elevators, but it is.
> 
> They prove that your core is a
> 
> *PHYSICAL IMPOSSIBILITY*
> 
> and that you know this which is why you refuse to draw a scaled drawing of the lobby.
> 
> You can't fit everything that was there into your core. That makes it not possible and your core a bunch of bullshit.
Click to expand...


Elevators that you refuse to show your source of dimension source for cannot prove anything, so pretending that you've given your source of dimensions will not work.

You cannot show the core you say existed, but what can only be concrete is shown in many images from 9-11.

Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the 3x7 hallran the length of the long axis core walls of WTC 1.  Daylight shines through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how gypsum planking covered it then since you seem to think it hid the access hallway in some way that it was exposed when the planking was removed.
Click to expand...


Your subterfuge in the complete lack of any verified evidence of the steel core columns is obvious.  It appears you've taken the confuser role in your misprision of treason.

A moronic approach that I can demonstrate by forming a similar idiotic question.  *"How does gypsum cover anything?"*

The Twin Towers had a concrete core and the independently verified evidence proves it.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Chris,
> 
> How did 12 express elevators fit in the area circled by the blue ovals? Elevators that were designed to accommodate 50 people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to your descriptions and claims, there was no room between the skylobby hallways and your concrete core wall.
> 
> If you cannot prove this incorrect, your core is a physical impossibility.



According to your claims this core existed.






However, on 9-11 we always see an empty core.  With your core that is impossible.  This image is the real deal.  your image is obsolete fakery.






With concrete surrounding the empty area or its structural components.  In the above case, 3" rebar, about 50 pieces.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Elevators that you refuse to show your source of dimension source for cannot prove anything, so pretending that you've given your source of dimensions will not work.



It's easy to get them. Something YOU won't do because it'll destroy you and your bogus theory.

It's simple really. They had to design the express elevator to be able to hold 50 people. It's quite easy to come up with an area area that should hold 50 people. I can use that as a base. It's no different than you providing a drawing showing how the concert floors has explosives in them. Remember those drawings Chris?

I can also call the elevator manufacturer and get dimensions because I have the motor make and model used in the towers.

The capacity of the express elevators and the motors are FACT.

I'll get these dimensions and supply you with them so you have no excuse to layout the lobby level and prove me wrong.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the 3x7 hallran the length of the long axis core walls of WTC 1.  Daylight shines through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how gypsum planking covered it then since you seem to think it hid the access hallway in some way that it was exposed when the planking was removed.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your subterfuge in the complete lack of any verified evidence of the steel core columns is obvious.  It appears you've taken the confuser role in your misprision of treason.
> 
> A moronic approach that I can demonstrate by forming a similar idiotic question.  *"How does gypsum cover anything?"*
> 
> The Twin Towers had a concrete core and the independently verified evidence proves it.
Click to expand...


You're too stupid to understand your own idiocy. You claim the gypsum planking was REMOVED to expose the HALLWAY. That means the GYPSUM PLANKING was covering the opening. How did they get into the 3' x 7' access hallway if it was COVERED with planking?

That's like saying a door was exposed when someone took a wall in a house down. That means the door was blocked by the wall!!

What a moron.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris,
> 
> How did 12 express elevators fit in the area circled by the blue ovals? Elevators that were designed to accommodate 50 people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to your descriptions and claims, there was no room between the skylobby hallways and your concrete core wall.
> 
> If you cannot prove this incorrect, your core is a physical impossibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to your claims this core existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, on 9-11 we always see an empty core.  With your core that is impossible.  This image is the real deal.  your image is obsolete fakery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With concrete surrounding the empty area or its structural components.  In the above case, 3" rebar, about 50 pieces.
Click to expand...


Avoided the question and proof yet again. How did 12 express elevators fit in the areas circled with blue ovals? 

THERE WAS NO ROOM!!!!!

You've made a grave mistake somewhere. Are you that pigheaded that you won't even see if this is a problem? You are after the truth right?

Hypothetical question Chris. What if I'm right? What if you've made up a core that doesn;t fit what was there?

Have you even laid this stuff out to see if it's physically possible to have existed?


----------



## Christophera

Of course the perpetrators have you trying to evade and presenting somehow that elevators can mean something to the determination of the core structure so you can try and pretend I am evading.

I don't know or care about elevators and they don't matter

In order to establish the structural core you say existed, you need to post an image of it from 9-11.  This is what you say it looked like.






This is a piece of the concrte core wall of the WTC toppling into the core area.






In case that image is being blocked.

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww168/S_N_A_F_U/core_animation_75.gif


----------



## Gamolon

By the way Chris.

I have a telephone number for your friend Mr. Hill where he currently works.

I am calling him this afternoon to have little chat with him about you and your concrete core. I'm going to explain to him that you have posted his written and signed declaration, containing his engineering license number, in a public forum.

I'm going to explain that you have used this written declaration as proof of the existence of a rectangular concrete core that was 80' x 120' in size. That this core Mr. Hill has sworn to in this written statement was seen in this documentary you claimed existed had walls that were 17' and 12' thick at it's base. That this core tapered to 2' thick walls at the top. That the two cores were radically different and were designed differently because the renters complained about the access to the elevators in WTC1. That the documentary discussed Cape Canaveral as the test design for WTC2.

Plus much. much more.

I'm SURE he'll be very interested in what you have said.

I'll post about the conversation after I have it.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Of course the perpetrators have you trying to evade and presenting somehow that elevators can mean something to the determination of the core structure so you can try and pretend I am evading.
> 
> I don't know or care about elevators and they don't matter



And THAT's what your problem is. You're fixated on proving the core did NOT have 47 core columns.

The problem is I am questioning YOUR core. I am proving the fact that YOUR core is a physical impossibility and that you are making a HUGE mistake and wasting your time on something that is incorrect.

The express elevators only prove the fact that YOUR CORE IS A PHYSICAL IMPOSSIBILITY. That's a fact. 

Why haven't you laid it out to see if I am correct or not. What are you afraid of. If you lay it out and it all fits, that's to your advantage. Another feather in your cap. More proof. 

Again.

What if I am correct?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I don't know or care about elevators and they don't matter
> 
> In order to establish the structural core you say existed, you need to post an image of it from 9-11.  This is what you say it looked like.



Just so you get it through your thick skull, I'm not using the elevators to prove the steel core existed. I'm using them to prove your concrete core DIDN'T exist. You have yet to prove otherwise which means you have no evidence to go against what I say. 

Case closed.


----------



## Christophera

Pretending to be a moron that misses my point over and over just further proves you are an agent working to conceal treason.  You have always failed to identify your sources of dimensions for elevators.  You refuse to recognize the violations of law that enable your unsupported argument.

You've failed to do something that is the easiest possible IF there were steel core columns.  That is to post an image of this core on 9-11.






Here is the west core wall of WTC 1 standing to the left of the spire.  There was only one spire and it was outside the core area as shown.






The information from the engineer of record of record in the days after 9-11 verifies that there was a concrete core in each tower.

You have no evidence agent.


----------



## Liability

HOPELESSLY DISHONEST PIECE OF SHIT NULL POSTER said:


> * * * *
> 
> The information from the engineer of record of record in the days after 9-11 verifies that there was a concrete core in each tower.
> 
> You have no evidence agent.



The engineer *of record of record*, *you retard you retard* did not "say" the crap you attribute to him.

Thus your deliberate lies do not "verify" ANYthing, you scumbag you scumbag.

Go out and do some panhandling, you diseased twat diseased twat.  Support your own children.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Here is the west core wall of WTC 1 standing to the left of the spire.  There was only one spire and it was outside the core area as shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The information from the engineer of record of record in the days after 9-11 verifies that there was a concrete core in each tower.
> 
> You have no evidence agent.


please show WHERE in that photo your alleged "concrete core" is

everyone else sees a dust cloud and STEEL CORE COLUMNS


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> HOPELESSLY DISHONEST PIECE OF SHIT NULL POSTER said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> The information from the engineer of record of record in the days after 9-11 verifies that there was a concrete core in each tower.
> 
> You have no evidence agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The engineer *of record of record*, *you retard you retard* did not "say" the crap you attribute to him.
> 
> Thus your deliberate lies do not "verify" ANYthing, you scumbag you scumbag.
> 
> Go out and do some panhandling, you diseased twat diseased twat.  Support your own children.
Click to expand...


Show me a functional court of law and I'll show you the fact that the county that colludes with courts actually owes me many times more than I owe it.

MUNICIPAL FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html 
WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
estopped



MUNICIPAL FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html 
WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html

One of the ideas of the false social group is to overwhelm US citizens attempting to defend and support the US Consitution with evidence and reason.  I would suggest the viewer examine the number of agents I must oppose alone with evidence and reason and that the postings may not be technically perfect.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPELESSLY DISHONEST PIECE OF SHIT NULL POSTER said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> The information from the engineer of record of record in the days after 9-11 verifies that there was a concrete core in each tower.
> 
> You have no evidence agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The engineer *of record of record*, *you retard you retard* did not "say" the crap you attribute to him.
> 
> Thus your deliberate lies do not "verify" ANYthing, you scumbag you scumbag.
> 
> Go out and do some panhandling, you diseased twat diseased twat.  Support your own children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me a functional court of law and I'll show you the fact that the county that colludes with courts actually owes me many times more than I owe it.
> 
> MUNICIPAL FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html
> WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
> CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> estopped
> 
> 
> 
> MUNICIPAL FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html
> WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
> CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> 
> One of the ideas of the false social group is to overwhelm US citizens attempting to defend and support the US Consitution with evidence and reason.  I would suggest the viewer examine the number of agents I must oppose alone with evidence and reason and that the postings may not be technically perfect.
Click to expand...


the actual reason you lose in Court, so regularly, asshole, is because you are wrong in almost every imaginable way.

You read words with no hope of comprehension.

IF one were to take a thimble -- the kind with the little dimples in them to aid gripping things -- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --  your actual comprehension of the shit you blither and blather and bleat about so vociferously wouldn't fill the tiniest little dimple.

You are an idiot hoping by the grace of God and serious study to someday qualify as a moron.


----------



## Christophera

You would mis represent that there was a court.  The US codes, laws were not observed by judges, who cannot actually qualify as such without recognizing, folowing and upholding laws.






I was forced to file a formal pleading with the court clerk, not mentioned in the US codes.






You will notice that the notice from the clerks here refers to a "CV" case, meaing "civil".  The US codes we were acting pursuant to are criminal and the criminal court clearks recognized that and filed our "In Re" or information under "criminal miscellaneous".  The chief judge reassigned their duty of apprehending and stopping treason to civil prosecution.






No court there, we see unlawful behavior.  The perps would like that so you will not notice.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I don't know or care about elevators and they don't matter



Here is a scaled drawing you did of your core some time ago. This drawing is based upon information you said you got from the documentary you saw. It is a drawing at the lobby level of WTC1.







The drawing above shows an inside rectangular dimension of 80' x 120'. Also note that at the lobby level, the short axis wall is 17' thick and the long axis wall is 12' thick. The next drawing is a scaled drawing I did using Chris dimensions. This shows the two banks of express elevators and all 24 LOCAL elevators. The red rectangles are the express elevators and the blue rectangles are the local elevators. 





Now keep in mind the following when looking at my drawing. I STILL have not added the location of the 16' wide skylobby hallway on the 1st, 44th, and 78th floors. This hallway HAS to be positioned right next to the back of express elevators not only for people to exit into when reaching the 47th floor, but so that it didn't interfere with the express elevators that continued on to the higher floors. Also not that the there was a second 17' wide hallway on the next skylobby for the other bank of express elevators. The two 16' wide hallways were offset from one another. Chris even admitted this.

There were also three stairwells in the core.

Also note that the express elevators (red rectangles) had access doors on BOTH sides. One to enter from the lobby level and one to exit into the skylobby hallway. Look at my drawing. How in the hell did people get AROUND to the express elevator access doors that were against the wall when there is only about 2' clearance????

How do I fit the two 16' wide skylobby hallways into the core so as not to interfere with the two banks of express elevator shafts?

How does it all fit Chris? It can't!!!!!!!

Impossible.

So please. Tell me what I am getting wrong dimensionally and I'll fix it.

As of right now, your core theory is looking quite dead.

Try it yourself Chris. You can't make it work.

Here is a drawing I did to show how the hallways were laid out. This represents the 16' skylobby hallways on the 1st floor and 44th floors. It also includes the smaller perpendicular hallway located on other floors.





As you can see, since the hallways take up space for the express elevator shafts, they HAD to go where Chris puts his concrete core walls making it a physical impossibility.

Here is a picture of the 16' wide hallway on the 1st floor. The blue rectangle is the hallway. The red rectangle is where a back of express elevators is located. Where would his 12' thick core wall go????





Here is the 44th floor 17' wide skylobby hallway. PROOF that the hallway directly accessed the express elevators on the right.










You've got a MAJOR problem Chris.


----------



## Christophera

You have not provided your source for elevator dimensions.  Only official sources are acceptable because you have no direct evdence from 9-11 for the steel core columns.

I see no elevators or access to elevators in the red square.  You are obsfucating.  trying to distract from the fact you have no evidence.






Elevators do not matter, the core matters and elevators cannot prove anything about the core unless you have official sources for elevator dimensions.  You do not, AND you refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of official plans.

Agents of secret methods of mass murder seeking to conceal those methods have shame heaped upon them.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> You have not provided your source for elevator dimensions.  Only official sources are acceptable because you have no direct evdence from 9-11 for the steel core columns.
> 
> I see no elevators or access to elevators in the red square.  You are obsfucating.  trying to distract from the fact you have no evidence.



So are you saying that there is not a bank of 11/12 express elevators on that side in that wall?


----------



## Gamolon

Uh oh Chris.

Better read this article from USA Today:
USATODAY.com - Elevators were disaster within disaster

The caption for this photo in the USA Today article:





That the elevators in the BACKGROUND were never checked AND it states they were in the North tower.

More proof that the express elevator opened into the lobby in WTC1.

Just saying...


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> You have not provided your source for elevator dimensions.  Only official sources are acceptable because you have no direct evdence from 9-11 for the steel core columns.



Are you denying the fact that the express elevators were designed to accomodate 50-55 people????

Yes or no?


----------



## Christophera

gummie, you are a photoshopper and the USA today info is from a video that has been intentionally edited to support the FEMA deception,

You photoshopped a WTC 2 lobby picture to appear as WTC 1 by cutting and pasting WTC 1 exterior behind the windows of WTC 2.

Proving this is the footbridge windows BLEEDING THROUGH the periemter columns.






*WHY have you NOT posted an image of the supposed steel core column in the core area on 9-11?*

WHY?  WHY?  WHY?






justice demands truth.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> gummie, you are a photoshopper and the USA today info is from a video that has been intentionally edited to support the FEMA deception,
> 
> You photoshopped a WTC 2 lobby picture to appear as WTC 1 by cutting and pasting WTC 1 exterior behind the windows of WTC 2.
> 
> Proving this is the footbridge windows BLEEDING THROUGH the periemter columns.
> 
> 
> 
> *WHY have you NOT posted an image of the supposed steel core column in the core area on 9-11?*
> 
> WHY?  WHY?  WHY?
> 
> 
> 
> justice demands truth.


you are fucking INSANE


----------



## Christophera

The perpetrating infiltrators of the US government would approve of your post because it works to help them keep their methods of mass murder secret.

Post an image of this core on 9-11.






You traitors cannot even find another drawing that shows diagonal braces and the needed reinforcement of joints between supposed columns and beams in the core.  You have nothing.


----------



## DiveCon

see my last post


----------



## Christophera

Just like the engineer of record informed Newsweek in the days after 9-11, the Twins had a concrete core.

This is the west concrete wall afterr the north wall has fallen.






To the right of it is structural steel outside the core that supported the floors.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Just like the engineer of record informed Newsweek in the days after 9-11, the Twins had a concrete core.


LIES


> This is the west concrete wall afterr the north wall has fallen.
> 
> 
> 
> To the right of it is structural steel outside the core that supported the floors.


no concrete seen in that photo, another LIE
but we DO see STEEL CORE COLUMNS


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> gummie, you are a photoshopper and the USA today info is from a video that has been intentionally edited to support the FEMA deception,
> 
> You photoshopped a WTC 2 lobby picture to appear as WTC 1 by cutting and pasting WTC 1 exterior behind the windows of WTC 2.



Sorry weasel, but that's impossible. I GAVE you the link to the photo where I got it. You even conceded that fact and then went on to say that I KNOWINGLY used a photoshopped image from another site, not that I actually DID the photoshopping.

You're so fucked up you can't even remember what lies and garbage you've said.


----------



## Gamolon

Are you denying the fact that the express elevators were designed to hold 50-55 people each?

Yes or no?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Just like the engineer of record informed Newsweek in the days after 9-11, the Twins had a concrete core.
> 
> This is the west concrete wall afterr the north wall has fallen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the right of it is structural steel outside the core that supported the floors.



Impossible.

It can't be the concrete core you say existed. You're core didn't fit just like I have proven. You can't prove me wrong which is why you keep posting the same shit and avoid coming up with ANYTHING that is wrong in my elevator proof.


----------



## Christophera

I do not need to prove you wrong because you cannot prove steel core columns while I can prove the concrete core existed just like the engineer of record informed Newsweek, just like  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 published.

Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6 

Just like the image of WTC 2 concrete core shows.






Not one stick of structural steel is seen protruding from the core area.

No way gypsum would survive, that is concrete.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I do not need to prove you wrong because you cannot prove steel core columns while I can prove the concrete core existed ...



Your concrete core is a physical impossibility as I have proven. You can't find one point that is incorrect nor will you try and refute it with a scaled drawing of your own that shows your core WAS possible.

As I said before, you're a beaten man now.

Your core NEVER existed.

You must feel awful! All these years of lies and you get crushed like this.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I do not need to prove you wrong because you cannot prove steel core columns while I can prove the concrete core existed just like the engineer of record informed Newsweek,



It was the reporter who thought that. You have no proof that Robertson said it. I have proof as he told me he didn't say it in an email. You have nothing from him to confirm what you claim.

I do.

You lose.


Christophera said:


> just like  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 published.
> 
> Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6



That's a mistake.



Christophera said:


> Just like the image of WTC 2 concrete core shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not one stick of structural steel is seen protruding from the core area.
> 
> No way gypsum would survive, that is concrete.



That's an assumption on your part. You have no direct proof from anyone that agrees with you that this photo shows what you claim.

ASSUMPTION!!!!!

You lose again.


----------



## Christophera

You have no proof that Robertson did not give that information to Newsweek/  There has been no correction of that artcle about an interview with the engineer of record.

In fact I have corroboration that he did because in 1992 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology published this description identifying a concrete core.






I have more corroboration from a safety report by a structural engineer certified in 12 states, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.

You are defeated by independently verified evidence.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You have no proof that Robertson did not give that information to Newsweek,


YES, we do, his own words


> In fact I have corroboration that he did because in 1992 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology published this description identifying a concrete core


 FALSE, that does NOT say it had a concrete core you fucking MORON


> I have more corroboration from a safety report by a structural engineer certified in 12 states, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> You are defeated by independently verified evidence.


Domel was in ERROR


----------



## Christophera

Again your text following the removal of evidence shows you have no argument.

This is an end view of the WTC 1 west concrete core wall after the north wall has fallen.  Steel "Spire" on the right with the concrete core wall on the left.






then the infamous empty core with rebar stadning on the wall line AFTER the spire has fallen which SIZE is shown in the above image.






The structural steel is much larger.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Again your text following the removal of evidence shows you have no argument.
> .


you have no evidence
you show photos that clearly show STEEL CORE COLUMNS, but you delusionally say they are something else
you assume that something that LOOKS small from a distance is actually small up close
you are and you remain a delusional fucking moron
]


----------



## Christophera

These 2 images are taken from the same distance.  they are not the same object nor are they the same size.












You are exposed agent.


----------



## Fizz

the guy shows pictures of the steel core and then claims there are no pics of the steel core.


he's totally insane.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> These 2 images are taken from the same distance.  they are not the same object nor are they the same size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are exposed agent.



How can you be so utterly retarded as to claim these 2 photos are from the same distance?

First, look at the man with the diagonal strap on his back. In the first photo, you can only see him to the top of his legs. In the second shot, you can not only see his entire body, but also the entire sidewalk behind him.

And also, if you look in front of him in the first shot, there is a yellow boat in front of him. The boat is in front of the Police SUV in the second shot. This proves there was a time interval between the two photos which allowed more of the steel core columns to collapse.

This is yet another of your lies exposed. And you believe you can convince people that your "theory" is correct when all you do is lie about it?

Good luck with that.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> These 2 images are taken from the same distance.  they are not the same object nor are they the same size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are exposed agent.


they are the exact same thing
you clearly dont understand photography at all
the depth of field is far different in both images
the onne the looks closer is using a stronger telephoto lens
you prove once again you have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 images are taken from the same distance.  they are not the same object nor are they the same size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are exposed agent.
> 
> 
> 
> they are the exact same thing
> you clearly dont understand photography at all
> the depth of field is far different in both images
> the onne the looks closer is using a stronger telephoto lens
> you prove once again you have no idea what you are talking about
Click to expand...



Thanks for confirming you are agent by demonstrating your unreasonable agenda.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Thanks for confirming you are agent by demonstrating your unreasonable agenda.


i did no such thing
it is reasonable to say they are the same thing because they ARE"
you dishonest piece of shit'


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirming you are agent by demonstrating your unreasonable agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> i did no such thing
> it is reasonable to say they are the same thing because they ARE"
> you dishonest piece of shit'
Click to expand...



You just did it again.  The images are obviously different objects.  Same camera, same position more or less, diiferent time different zoom.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirming you are agent by demonstrating your unreasonable agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> i did no such thing
> it is reasonable to say they are the same thing because they ARE"
> you dishonest piece of shit'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You just did it again.  The images are obviously different objects.  Same camera, same position more or less, diiferent time different zoom.
Click to expand...

no, to a sane person(that leaves you out) they are of the same object


----------



## Christophera

Christophera said:


> These 2 images are taken from the same distance.  they are not the same object nor are they the same size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are exposed agent.





Fizz said:


> the guy shows pictures of the steel core and then claims there are no pics of the steel core.
> 
> 
> he's totally insane.



The perpetrators of mass murder would like you are posting that.

However, if I'm not insane, what does that make you?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators of mass murder would like you are posting that.
> 
> However, if I'm not insane, what does that make you?


there is no "if"

you ARE insane


----------



## Christophera

Your text assists the perpetrators of mass murder, but it is not evidence.  Here is independently verified evidence.  The perpetrators refuse to recognize any real evidence, so you will too, logically.

Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._

And you will have no image of the supposed FEMA core because the perpetrators want people to forget about the lie they told and you support.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your text assists the perpetrators of mass murder,


no, your every post does you delusional fucktard
pay your child support


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your text assists the perpetrators of mass murder,
> 
> 
> 
> no, your every post does you delusional fucktard
> pay your child support
Click to expand...


Very good agent.  You are consistent.  You have no image of the supposed FEMA core to show from 9-11 because the perpetrators want people to forget about the lie they told and you support.

Here are facts.  The engineer of record and the  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 are COMPLETELY consistent with what is seen on 9-11.






If I'm not delusional, what are you?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> If I'm not delusional, what are you?


there is no "if" involvedf
you ARE delusional


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> These 2 images are taken from the same distance.  they are not the same object nor are they the same size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are exposed agent.



What a total jackass.

As was brought to your attention before, look at the clouds of dust. How long would it have taken that dust to move from the from it's position in the first photo to the position in the second photo? A couple of seconds?

Here's how utterly stupid you are.



Christophera said:


> Same camera, same position more or less, diiferent time different zoom.



How can it be from the same camera, when the photos are SECONDS apart. The first photo shows the man with his hand on his head with the light post to his RIGHT. In the second photo, the man with his hand on his head has the light post on his left.


----------



## Christophera

These are different structural objects photographed at slightly different times with the same camera at differen zoom levels.

*The first image taken.  Note the height of the top of the spire.*





*The second image shows the top of the fine vertical elements with the arc, passing light through them, is LOWER*







Gamolon said:


> How can it be from the same camera, when the photos are SECONDS apart. The first photo shows the man with his hand on his head with the light post to his RIGHT. In the second photo, the man with his hand on his head has the light post on his left.



*The photos were taken from Audrey Zapp drive.  The black guy in the first photo is security watching traffic for cameras.  Which is why the photo was taken while moving.*


----------



## DiveCon

you are a moron
it is clear the 2 images were taken seconds apart and from slightly different angles
there is no way they could have been taken from the same camera as they also have different focal length lens


----------



## DiveCon

and the spire is about the same height in both


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> and the spire is about the same height in both



The spire is structural steel and has rectangular shapes formed by floor beams and interior box column outside the concrete core.






The spire no longer exists in the second image which shows a non solid object that is slightly lower.  No rectangle exists below and to the right of the tallest portion.  Light is seen through/between the obects.






You are about exposing yourself as an agent of treason.


----------



## DiveCon

damn, you are too fucking stupid

the reason you dont SEE the shapes as well is because the image is not as CLOSE


----------



## Christophera

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the spire is about the same height in both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spire is structural steel and has rectangular shapes formed by floor beams and interior box column outside the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spire no longer exists in the second image which shows a non solid object that is slightly lower.  No rectangle exists below and to the right of the tallest portion.  Light is seen through/between the obects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are about exposing yourself as an agent of treason.
Click to expand...




DiveCon said:


> damn, you are too fucking stupid
> 
> the reason you dont SEE the shapes as well is because the image is not as CLOSE



Hmmmm, it appears you misrepresent the images.  The distance is about the same, the level of zoom is a little different, but not near enough to cause what is seen.  We are looking at 2 different structural elements and you are an agent working to conceal the methods of mass murder used.


----------



## DiveCon

you are a fucking MORON


----------



## Christophera

Not a very creative agent at that.

This shows the west concrete core wall of WTC 1 on the left.  Right, outside the core is the spire comprised of an interior box columns.  The north wall has already fallen s we can see into the core.  It is empty.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Not a very creative agent at that.
> 
> This shows the west concrete core wall of WTC 1 on the left.  Right, outside the core is the spire comprised of an interior box columns.  The north wall has already fallen s we can see into the core.  It is empty.


no concrete in that photo
NONE


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> These are different structural objects photographed at slightly different times with the same camera at differen zoom levels.
> 
> *The first image taken.  Note the height of the top of the spire.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The second image shows the top of the fine vertical elements with the arc, passing light through them, is LOWER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be from the same camera, when the photos are SECONDS apart. The first photo shows the man with his hand on his head with the light post to his RIGHT. In the second photo, the man with his hand on his head has the light post on his left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The photos were taken from Audrey Zapp drive.  The black guy in the first photo is security watching traffic for cameras.  Which is why the photo was taken while moving.*
Click to expand...


It's not "fine vertical elements" you idiot. It's dust, smoke, and debris coming off of the steel. Once again you try and use distant photos that lack clarity to try and get peopel to believe your fantasies.

The reason the one part in one photo is LOWER than the other is because it COLLAPSED DOWNWARD as I have shown you here in another sequence of photos taken from the opposite side. First frame shows the steel. The third frame shows the SAME steel, but collapsing. It's lower then the first photo. What a moron!!!





These photos were taken seconds apart weasel. How can they be different structural elements?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the spire is about the same height in both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spire is structural steel and has rectangular shapes formed by floor beams and interior box column outside the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spire no longer exists in the second image which shows a non solid object that is slightly lower.  No rectangle exists below and to the right of the tallest portion.  Light is seen through/between the obects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are about exposing yourself as an agent of treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn, you are too fucking stupid
> 
> the reason you dont SEE the shapes as well is because the image is not as CLOSE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, it appears you misrepresent the images.  The distance is about the same, the level of zoom is a little different, but not near enough to cause what is seen.  We are looking at 2 different structural elements and you are an agent working to conceal the methods of mass murder used.
Click to expand...


The zoom level is a LITTLE different? What are you smoking? I did a pixel measurement of the front face of the tower in the foreground with the half dome on top. In the first picture I get 86 pixels wide. The second one I get 41 pixels. That's 110% increase in size. 

The photos are also seconds apart. How can they be of different structural elements???


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris.

Here's proof that you're full of shit. Watch this video. It's a compilation of videos showing the spire. You can CLEARLY see it's the columns that fall downward AND has the arc in it. The "fine structural elements" you think you see is nothing more than dust coming off the steel as it collapses.

Proven wrong again weasel.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7W0-W582fNQ]YouTube - 9/11: North Tower "Spire" Collapse[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Hey Chris.
> 
> Here's proof that you're full of shit. Watch this video. It's a compilation of videos showing the spire. You can CLEARLY see it's the columns that fall downward AND has the arc in it. The "fine structural elements" you think you see is nothing more than dust coming off the steel as it collapses.
> 
> Proven wrong again weasel.
> 
> YouTube - 9/11: North Tower "Spire" Collapse



Haaaaaaaaahaha, your foot is bleeding with a big hole in it. 

Watch at 1:06 and a massive concrete wall topples from the east core wall into the empty core.  All od what you misrepresent as 'core columns" are either elevator guide rail support steel or interior box columns that were outside the core.  The 3" REBAR ON 4' CENTERS is not visible in that video.

The only true full length columns are OUTSIDE the concrete core.  In these stills from that video they are seen and elevator guide rail supports are seen with concrete wall fastened to them.






Why haven't you posted an image of the core on 9-11 that FEMA presents in the first WTC report?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chris.
> 
> Here's proof that you're full of shit. Watch this video. It's a compilation of videos showing the spire. You can CLEARLY see it's the columns that fall downward AND has the arc in it. The "fine structural elements" you think you see is nothing more than dust coming off the steel as it collapses.
> 
> Proven wrong again weasel.
> 
> YouTube - 9/11: North Tower "Spire" Collapse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haaaaaaaaahaha, your foot is bleeding with a big hole in it.
> 
> Watch at 1:06 and a massive concrete wall topples from the east core wall into the empty core.  All od what you misrepresent as 'core columns" are either elevator guide rail support steel or interior box columns that were outside the core.  The 3" REBAR ON 4' CENTERS is not visible in that video.
> 
> The only true full length columns are OUTSIDE the concrete core.  In these stills from that video they are seen and elevator guide rail supports are seen with concrete wall fastened to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why haven't you posted an image of the core on 9-11 that FEMA presents in the first WTC report?
Click to expand...

holy shit
i see STEEL CORE COLUMNS where you claim concrete
you are a fucking MORON


----------



## Christophera

The image in PANEL 2 shows elevator guide rail support steel falling
You see 2 kinds of steel, some in the core, just a few, and some outside the core.  The steel in the core is mostly falling, because it is elevator guide rail support steel, not strong, and the steel standing is outside the concrete core wall.

Here is the concrete wall on the opposite side of WTC 1 at about the same time.  Major piece of concrete toppling into the empty core behids it.






That steel is very strong, but outside the core as shown here outside the west concrete core wall of WTC 1.


----------



## Christophera

Your false social group are the only one that can see this core in ANY 9-11 image.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your false social group are the only one that can see this core in ANY 9-11 image.


its not false, dipshit
its a social group of SANE people telling you that your bullshit is INSANE


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your false social group are the only one that can see this core in ANY 9-11 image.
> 
> 
> 
> its not false, dipshit
> its a social group of SANE people telling you that your bullshit is INSANE
Click to expand...


That's a lie.  You agree with the agent just busted obfuscating.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2628872-post7499.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your false social group are the only one that can see this core in ANY 9-11 image.
> 
> 
> 
> its not false, dipshit
> its a social group of SANE people telling you that your bullshit is INSANE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie.  You agree with the agent just busted obfuscating.
Click to expand...

you calling anyone that is sane, an agent, only further proves you are INSANE


----------



## Christophera

If that is true, why is it that you cannot show this core on 9-11?






WHY?







No, we need to see more than a single piece of steel falling.  What you have shown is exactly what I've asserted existed.  The bottom image shows elevator guide rail support steel falling.  Note the floor beams on the right side that were of the exterior steel, not the core.  Note the falling steel has none of that.






The guide rail support steel was very weak.  No lateral strength.  Dependent on the concrete core.

Which is why the core is empty on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> If that is true, why is it that you cannot show this core on 9-11?


its been shown
many times
you dont get it from those times, you wont get it now
you are too fucking delusional to get it

i blame Reagan for cutting the funding for state mental institutions to keep nutters like YOU locked up and under treatment


----------



## Christophera

Hmmmmmm, divvie seems completely unable to support its assertion that the core of the Twin Towers looked like FEMA said looked like this with the first WTC report.






Must be an agent.

Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Hmmmmmm, divvie seems completely unable to support its assertion that the core of the Twin Towers looked like FEMA said looked like this with the first WTC report._._


dipshit cant prove his concrete core hoax
and the more you call everyone an "agent" the bigger dipshit you become


----------



## Christophera

Your behavior is described in my sig.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your behavior is described in my sig.


your behavior is in every post you make and it proves you are a fucking delusional dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Still no image of this core on 9-11 has been posted,







WHY?  What is wrong with you?  3,000 people were killed in 20 seconds by what was termed "collapse" and you completely fail to substantiate what FEMA provided as a structural description was misinformation which I've proven.  Sick.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Still no image of this core on 9-11 has been posted,
> 
> 
> 
> WHY?  What is wrong with you?  3,000 people were killed in 20 seconds by what was termed "collapse" and you completely fail to substantiate what FEMA provided as a structural description was misinformation which I've proven.  Sick.


how many times do you have to be shown before it sinks into that massively thick skull


----------



## Christophera

This massively thick concrete wall about 400 ft off the ground minumum, shows you are wrong.






Empty core in the background.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> This massively thick concrete wall about 400 ft off the ground minumum, shows you are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empty core in the background.


except that is likely only 4" thick, you moron, its a FLOOR
and even in that gif you can see the STEEL CORE COLUMNS


----------



## Christophera

Either you work to protect secret methods of mass murder for the infiltrators of the US government or you vision is very bad.  The concrete lwall falling is proportionately very thick, like 4 feet.  Look at the comparision to the top of the verizon building, almost the same and its over twin the distance from the camera.

I've explained in the past, many times, that the spire, has rectangles near the wall that supports it.  The rectangles are formed by floor beams and interior box columns.  All outside the core.  They hold up the inside edge of the floors

Your distortions and evasion expose you.

Those who lost loved ones need the truth, then justice, then they can find closure.





Those


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional bullshit removed>


just keep posting your delusional bullshit


----------



## Christophera

No one has posted an image of this core structure on 9-11.






Why?  

Your deceptive posts show you support secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No one has posted an image of this core structure on 9-11.


many people have multiple times
why you dont see it is the better question
and we all know its because you are a fucking paranoid delusional moron


----------



## Christophera

Yea, like your false social group here.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Yea, like your false social group here.


its not "MY" anything you fucking moron
its a group of SANE people telling you that YOU are fucking INSANE


----------



## Christophera

You mean your false social group is null texting whatever helps to keep the secret methods of mass murder secret.

Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._

You have no evidence from independently verified sources.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You mean your false social group is null texting whatever helps to keep the secret methods of mass murder secret.
> 
> .


everything you post  is NULL dipshit
and there are no "secret methods of mass murder
we all know who killed them


----------



## Christophera

That is what the perpetrators want people to think.  

Whay haven't you posted that image of this core on 9-11?






WHY?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That is what the perpetrators want people to think.
> 
> 
> WHY?


wrong again, dipshit
its what SANE people think of your bullshit hoax


----------



## Christophera

If that was true you would be able to produce an image of this core on 9-11,






rather than just lying about it and saying it has been posted as you have been doing.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> If that was true you would be able to produce an image of this core on 9-11,
> 
> 
> 
> rather than just lying about it and saying it has been posted as you have been doing.


telling you the truth that it HAS been posted and even YOU have posted images that support the steel core and not your hoax


----------



## Christophera

Or lying and saying I've posted images of steel core columns.  There were steel columns, but not in the core.  This is structural steel OUTSIDE the concrete core.






This is the concrete core with no steel.






Just like the engineer of record identified in the days after 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Or lying and saying I've posted images of steel core columns.  There were steel columns, but not in the core.  This is structural steel OUTSIDE the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


^^^^ right there, steel core columns
but YOU delusionally call it something else
you prove you are totally fucking INSANE with every post


----------



## Christophera

You don't acually think you have credibility just because your false social group agrees do you?  The history of your lies is clear.

_DI-asserts that steel has been pointed out on wtc 2 core pic.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2592230-post7403.html

D-posted 9-11 steel core before
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2563236-post7320.html

D-deny and lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2558644-post3137.html

D+Scanner anomalie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2554711-post7294.html

D-You post steel columns(?)
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2547786-post7282.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959274-post145.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959289-post146.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959580-post147.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959351-post3626.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959578-post3627.html

D-rebar
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2529236-post3044.html

D-lie/posted 9-11 steel core before
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2525612-post3033.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2568662-post3179.html

D
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068183-post334.html

D-agent
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104806-post4606.html

D-rebar & plan links
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2331142-post6209.html

_


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You don't acually think you have credibility just because your false social group agrees do you?  The history of your lies is clear.


no, i have more credibility than you(which doesnt take much to begin with) because i dont post the delusional bullshit you do


----------



## Christophera

If you weren't an agent posting what you post would be delusional because you, nor anyone, including myself, has ever posted an image of this core on 9-11


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> If you weren't an agent posting what you post would be delusional because you, nor anyone, including myself, has ever posted an image of this core on 9-11


it is YOU that is delusional
because photos have been posted including ones by YOU


btw, if i actually was an "agent" like you claim, you would be dead
because if you were actually exposing the cover up that was so perfect you would be target 1 and i'd have no trouble calling in the hit on you


LOL
but since i'm NOT ana agent you are safe

but be-careful, our black copters have silencers on them


----------



## Christophera

You are saying exactly what I said you would say, . .  . not posting evidence that shows you are correct.  You have no even said WHY you cannot post such an image as this core prsentyed by FEMA.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You are saying exactly what I said you would say, . .  . not posting evidence that shows you are correct.  You have no even said WHY you cannot post such an image as this core prsentyed by FEMA.


again, it is logical that i would say this because i have said it before
and it remains the truth
thats why so many are telling you that you are a fucking delusional moron, you fucking delusional moron


----------



## Christophera

Confirming repeately that you have no evidence from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns of the  FEMA deception shows no one is delusional, but that you have an unreasonable agenda, just like an agent serving the perpetrators would.

On the other hand there is a mass of evidence showing the concrete core.

Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Confirming repeately that you have no evidence from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns of the  FEMA deception shows no one is delusional, but that you have an unreasonable agenda, just like an agent serving the perpetrators would.
> 
> On the other hand there is a mass of evidence showing the concrete core.
> 
> _._


none of what you post is evidence


----------



## Christophera

The perpetrators of mass murder would want people to think that.

The fact is, the evidence is solid and there are other pieces of verifiable corroborating evidence backing it.  A portion of the east concrete core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core.






The Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992. identifies a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators of mass murder would want people to think that.


no, people that are SANE DO think that
you are INSANE as proven by what you post


----------



## Christophera

Are you saying you support secret methods of mass murder by not acknowledging violations of law of law that deprive the public of the building plans for the Twin Towers and 6,000 photo files, and that is not insane?

It is obvious that the Twin Towers had a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Are you saying you support secret methods of mass murder by not acknowledging violations of law of law that deprive the public of the building plans for the Twin Towers and 6,000 photo files, and that is not insane?
> 
> It is obvious that the Twin Towers had a concrete core.


there were no violations of lawe you moron
and the towers had STEEL CORES


----------



## Christophera

Are you, again, trying to present yourself as a greater legal authority than the NYCLU.  Here is excerpts from their letter to Bloomberg pointing out the violations of law.

_Our concern is based on the following facts, as we understand them. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#8217;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.


These provisions violate the Freedom of Information Law as interpreted by the New York Court of Appeals in Capital Newspapers, Div. of Hearst Corp. v. Whalen, 69 N.Y.2d 246 (1987).

The City also violated the Freedom of Information Law by transferring records to the custody of the Giuliani Center without first compiling a detailed list. Section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law obligates an agency to maintain a &#8220;reasonably detailed list by subject matter&#8221; of all agency records, &#8220;whether or not [those records are] available under this article.&#8221; Such a list is necessary to prevent the inappropriate destruction of documents and to inform the public as to the content of the documentary collection. The list appended to the December 24th contract as Attachment A does not contain sufficiently detailed information to satisfy this requirement. And the documents appear, therefore, to have been transferred without complying with this requirement.

Finally, the City Charter vests DORIS with the responsibility to preserve and receive all city records of historical, research, cultural or other important value. City Charter, Chapter 72, § 3004(1)(c). The City Charter mandates that DORIS make all of the materials it maintains available for public inspection. §3004(2)(c). The City Charter also mandates that all records which are deemed to be of historical or research value be transferred by the city official or agency to DORIS&#8217; municipal archives for &#8220;permanent custody.&#8221; City Charter, Chapter 49, §1133(b); RCNY §1-07. In transferring the documents to the Center, the City has violated this mandate and has made it less likely that the materials will be readily accessible for public inspection._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Are you, again, trying to present yourself as a greater legal authority than the NYCLU.  Here is excerpts from their letter to Bloomberg pointing out the violations of law._._


no, im not you dipshit

i'm saying their concerns were met when the files were RETURNED


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you, again, trying to present yourself as a greater legal authority than the NYCLU.  Here is excerpts from their letter to Bloomberg pointing out the violations of law._._
> 
> 
> 
> no, im not you dipshit
> 
> i'm saying their concerns were met when the files were RETURNED
Click to expand...


That is deceptive.  The WTC documents were not returned.  Agents earlier links did not describe the WTC documents of the NYC offices.  Some other files were returned.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you, again, trying to present yourself as a greater legal authority than the NYCLU.  Here is excerpts from their letter to Bloomberg pointing out the violations of law._._
> 
> 
> 
> no, im not you dipshit
> 
> i'm saying their concerns were met when the files were RETURNED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is deceptive.  The WTC documents were not returned.  Agents earlier links did not describe the WTC documents of the NYC offices.  Some other files were returned.
Click to expand...

it said ALL DOCUMENTS WERE RETURNED

fucktard


----------



## Christophera

then provide some corroboration by providing the name of the city office, and which official can be contacted to inquire.



I have lots of ondependently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._ 

You need evidence of some kind.  I will get plans, you tell me where it is.

No wild goose chases for me.  I have lot of evidence and know for certain the towers had a concrete core.  You assert this existed and can never show it on 9-11 where it would be seen IF it existed.


----------



## DiveCon

except none of that is actually evidence of what you claim
and you have been shown the plans


----------



## Christophera

Obsolete, prelminary conceptual plans with hand lettered title blocks.






that are digitally altered to appear as final drawing by the addition of fake revision tables.  They contian these digital anomalies that are impossible with scanned drawing of the scale of the pencil drawn blueprint repro.


----------



## DiveCon

again, you rejecting the proof does not change it from being proof


----------



## Christophera

Your information is not proof, it is fake and misrepresented in a lame effort to try and discount true verified evidence from independent sources.

Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

again, dipshit, your paranoid delusions are NOT evidence


----------



## Christophera

Are you trying to say this image from 9-11







resembles this?  The only official depiction of the core of any kind?


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions are not debatable


----------



## Christophera

Certainly not by agents with no evidence refusing to recognize violations of law that have never shown an image of this core structure on 9-11.






cease your support for secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## Christophera

Certainly not by agents with no evidence refusing to recognize violations of law that have never shown an image of this core structure on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

again, your paranoid delusions do not equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

Text is not  evidence.  Photos from 9-11 showing concrete is.


----------



## DiveCon

nothing you post is evidence
just your own paranoid delusions


----------



## Christophera

Your text is not even credible after the spectical of un reason you've committed.

it is reasonable that this is concrete.






And since that is reasonable, this never existed.  It is a deception


----------



## DiveCon

again, your paranoid delusions are NOT evidence


----------



## Christophera

The evidence for the concrete core is subtantial.

 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992


Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6

Then on 9-11 we see a portion of the east wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area.






Confirming the information of the engineer of record published in the days after 9-11 globally by Newsweek.


----------



## DiveCon

again, your paranoid delusions are NOT evidence


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The evidence for the concrete core is subtantial.


----------



## Christophera

The false social group .  .  . with no evidence.  Conducting treason, or attempting it.

Others have noticed there are no steel core columns and authored web sites making inquiry into the issue.






Your complete failure to post an image from 9-11 showing this core reinforces the issue.






The evidence for a concrete core is huge in comparision.






Then of course when the engineer of record identifies a concrete core in a globally published magazine days after 9-11, it is quite clear that FEMA is misrepresenting the core structure in the above diagram.


----------



## DiveCon

again, paranoid delusions are not evidence


----------



## Christophera

Text is not evidence, that is for sure, but images of the concrete core on 9-11 ARE evidence.  The perpetrators would want agents to deny that.

An end view of the WTC 1 west concrete core wall after the north wall has fallen.  On the right is the spire, structural steel.  On the left is the broken core wall.






August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE., a structural engineer certified in 12 states identifies a concrete core in November of 2001.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Text is not evidence, that is for sure, but images of the concrete core on 9-11 ARE evidence.



And when you post a picture of the intact concrete core, without dust clouds and blurring of the image, you just might get someone to believe your drivel.

Please seek professional help. You'll feel better about yourself, and about life in general.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Text is not evidence, that is for sure, but images of the concrete core on 9-11 ARE evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when you post a picture of the intact concrete core, without dust clouds and blurring of the image, you just might get someone to believe your drivel.
> 
> Please seek professional help. You'll feel better about yourself, and about life in general.
Click to expand...

yet he makes post after post of nothing but text and links to things that dont say what he claims they do
and then shows photos of STEEL CORE COLUMNS and claims(IN TEXT) they are something else

LOL


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> The false social group .  .  . with no evidence.  Conducting treason, or attempting it.
> 
> Others have noticed there are no steel core columns and authored web sites making inquiry into the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your complete failure to post an image from 9-11 showing this core reinforces the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence for a concrete core is huge in comparision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then of course when the engineer of record identifies a concrete core in a globally published magazine days after 9-11, it is quite clear that FEMA is misrepresenting the core structure in the above diagram.


I love the way your "movement" has gone from "free fall speed" to "near free fall speed". Since there is a big difference I would call that a big *FAIL!!*


----------



## Christophera

The went down at free fall, but that is not the whole building and the concrete core sat there like that for maybe 5 seconds from what I've learned.

That is not a big fail, it is an approximation.

A BIG fail is not being able to show this core on 9-11.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> The went down at free fall, but that is not the whole building and the concrete core sat there like that for maybe 5 seconds from what I've learned.
> 
> That is not a big fail, it is an approximation.
> 
> A BIG fail is not being able to show this core on 9-11.



They clearly did not go down "at free fall."

You remain a repulsive liar

and the depraved, disgusting and disturbing lies you tell ALL come AT THE EXPENSE of the families of the deceased victims of the al qaeda atrocities.  

This makes you a low life and a total scum bag.  Someday (maybe in the afterlife, even) you will be held to account for the pain you inflict with your lies.

The sole saving-grace here is that you remain utterly unpersuasive, you skunk shit bastard.


----------



## Christophera

The perpetrators of mass murder appreciate your support of their lie.  The fact you have no evidence and post only text, shows that there is no substance to anything you post as a member of the false society here working to obscure truth.

The fact that the engineer of record in the days after 9-11 trashes your nonsense.  Then an image of the WTC 2 concrete core makes you a traitor, exposed in your support for secret methods of mass murder used in treason .  .  . agent.


----------



## DiveCon

posting the same bullshit twice in a row doesnt change it from being bullshit


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> posting the same bullshit twice in a row doesnt change it from being bullshit



Very true.

And the funny thing is:  CriscoFEARa, THE LYING FILTHY PIECE OF SHIT, DOESN'T EVEN REALIZE THAT HE HIMSELF HAS POSTED EVIDENCE THAT THE BUILDINGS DID NOT COME DOWN AT FREE FALL SPEED.  But, he's too fucking stupid to realize it.  What a diseased little penis he is.  He is not even man enough to support his own children.  That bastard is an utter disgrace.


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> posting the same bullshit twice in a row doesnt change it from being bullshit



what are you talking about?


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> posting the same bullshit twice in a row doesnt change it from being bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are you talking about?
Click to expand...

he does that a lot


----------



## Christophera

No image of this core from 9-11 has ever been posted.


----------



## DiveCon

YOU have posted images that show the steel core
your delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

This image absolutely rules out steel core columns because it shows there were no continuous vertical structure.






The solid areas are concrete.  The light in the lower area on the right is not shining directly down the hall because the hall is not aligned with the sun.  The light is reflecting off the smooth inner cast concrete wall.


----------



## DiveCon

no it absolutely rules out your concrete core hoax

your delusional rantings do not equal evidence


----------



## Liability

CriscoFEARA:  Above is a picture of a piece of concrete!

DiveCon:  No.  That's a picture of a needle made of steel.

CriscoFEARA:   No no.  Agents lie to conceal the truth.  Clearly, that's part of the concrete core.

DiveCon:  No. The only thing clear is that you are delusional.  An image of a steel needle is not evidence of concrete.  There is no concrete shown in that image of the steel needle.

CriscoFEARA:  Agents lie.  I have given conclusive photographic proof that it is concrete.

DiveCon:  How is showing a picture of a steel needle "proof" of concrete?

CriscoFEARA: I am filing papers in Federal Court charging you with misprision of treason, agent!  Obviously the image of concrete I posted is indisputable.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> CriscoFEARA:  Above is a picture of a piece of concrete!
> 
> DiveCon:  No.  That's a picture of a needle made of steel.
> 
> CriscoFEARA:   No no.  Agents lie to conceal the truth.  Clearly, that's part of the concrete core.
> 
> DiveCon:  No. The only thing clear is that you are delusional.  An image of a steel needle is not evidence of concrete.  There is no concrete shown in that image of the steel needle.
> 
> CriscoFEARA:  Agents lie.  I have given conclusive photographic proof that it is concrete.
> 
> DiveCon:  How is showing a picture of a steel needle "proof" of concrete?
> 
> CriscoFEARA: I am filing papers in Federal Court charging you with misprision of treason, agent!  Obviously the image of concrete I posted is indisputable.


nice summery


----------



## Christophera

Your psyops crapola is off topic online here.

Case Sunstein: Feds should "cognitively infiltrate" online conspiracy groups - Boing Boing

Here's the proper thread.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...zation-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov.html


----------



## Christophera

The psyops is very consistent seen in the behaviors of the group of agents pretending to be a natural cluster of politically oriented Americans.

The post exposing their selectivity

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2695459-post7625.html

The thread.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ceives-nation-about-twin-towers-core-509.html


----------



## DiveCon

paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

Sure seems an incompetent method of misprision agent.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon

paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

Your repeated failure to use reason and recognize violations of law that obstruct justice indicate that treason enabled with murder are okay with you.

Why has no agent ever posted an image from 9-11 of the core FEMA said existed?






The infiltration you attempt is obvious.

Obama confidant's spine-chilling proposal - Glenn Greenwald - Salon.com

_Sunstein co-wrote a truly pernicious paper proposing that the U.S. Government employ teams of covert agents and pseudo-"independent" advocates to "cognitively infiltrate" online groups and websites -- as well as other activist groups -- which advocate views that Sunstein deems "false conspiracy theories" about the Government.  This would be designed to increase citizens' faith in government officials and undermine the credibility of conspiracists.  The paper's abstract can be read, and the full paper downloaded, here. 

Sunstein advocates that the Government's stealth infiltration should be accomplished by sending covert agents into "chat rooms, online social networks, or even real-space groups."  He also proposes that the Government make secret payments to so-called "independent" credible voices to bolster the Government's messaging (on the ground that those who don't believe government sources will be more inclined to listen to those who appear independent while secretly acting on behalf of the Government).   This program would target those advocating false "conspiracy theories,"_


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions do not equal evidence or logic and reason


----------



## Christophera

Just as Oxford describes in 1992, a concrete core,






We see the end of the west concrete core wall of WTC 1.  Outside of it is the "spire", which was one of the only full length steel columns of the towers.  Twenty four of them surrounded the concrete core wall.






The fact I can post those facts makes divot a traitor in support of secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

And Goof-o-phera trots out the same old tired bullshit again.


----------



## Liability

ChrissytoeFEARa reported an alleged misprision of treason to a court and . . . 

nothing happened.  

Gee.  Why not?

Because if there's one thing Courts tend to be good at, it's rooting out the drivel written by unintelligent paranoid delusional scumbags and "filing" such gibberish in nice round receptacles.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> ChrissytoeFEARa reported an alleged misprision of treason to a court and . . .
> 
> nothing happened.
> 
> Gee.  Why not?
> 
> Because if there's one thing Courts tend to be good at, it's rooting out the drivel written by* unintelligent paranoid delusional scumbags* and "filing" such gibberish in nice round receptacles.


thanks, you said it for me, so i dont have to


----------



## Christophera

The disclosure of treason accepted for filing by the US District court criminal clerk pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 which was then reassigned as a civil complaint without our knowledge.






The judge rejected his duty.


----------



## DiveCon

the judge isnt a paranoid delusional moron, he did his job, but should have remanded you for psychiatric evaluation


----------



## Rat in the Hat

And Goof-0-phera trots out his failed lawsuit again, with his PO box and his girlfriend's address on it.


----------



## Christophera

We are certain agent rat has no address, girlfriend, constitution, nation, loyalty, evidence for steel core columns or brains. 

Because what was was NOT a lawsuit.  It was a "disclosure" or "in re" required by criminal law.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## Rat in the Hat

And Goof-0-phera trots out the same old bullshit, and doesn't notice his own post reads "CIVIL DOCKET" which makes it a lawsuit and not a criminal matter.

Goof-0-phera will be along in a moment to blame it on the judge or the clerk, instead of admitting he went to the wrong section of the courthouse.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Well, Goof-0-phera won't be along in a moment, as his little green light went out after my last post.

He's probably looking for more concrete photos. So I went and found a photo he will happily call concrete.


----------



## Liability

Rat in the Hat said:


> Well, Goof-0-phera won't be along in a moment, as his little green light went out after my last post.
> 
> He's probably looking for more concrete photos. So I went and found a photo he will happily call concrete.
> 
> View attachment 11450



CONCRETE!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Concrete, concrete, concrete and more concrete!


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Goof-0-phera won't be along in a moment, as his little green light went out after my last post.
> 
> He's probably looking for more concrete photos. So I went and found a photo he will happily call concrete.
> 
> View attachment 11450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONCRETE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concrete, concrete, concrete and more concrete!
Click to expand...


No wonder agents are having such trouble, they do not know what concrete looks like.

The concrete core of WTC 2 at 1/2 height.






The west concrete core wall of WTC 1.  The north concrete core wall has fallen providing visibility to an empty core.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Goof-0-phera won't be along in a moment, as his little green light went out after my last post.
> 
> He's probably looking for more concrete photos. So I went and found a photo he will happily call concrete.
> 
> View attachment 11450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONCRETE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concrete, concrete, concrete and more concrete!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No wonder agents are having such trouble, they do not know what concrete looks like.
> 
> The concrete core of WTC 2 at 1/2 height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The west concrete core wall of WTC 1.  The north concrete core wall has fallen providing visibility to an empty core.
Click to expand...


The former image shows smoke, dust and something which is not even generally akin to concrete.  

The latter image shows smoke, dust and steel.

You are beyond clinical.  You are an abject filthy treasonous liar.

And by the way, steel looks like the image Rat in the Hat shared, you moron.

 Familiarize yourself with it, fuckstick.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> CONCRETE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concrete, concrete, concrete and more concrete!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder agents are having such trouble, they do not know what concrete looks like.
> 
> The concrete core of WTC 2 at 1/2 height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The west concrete core wall of WTC 1.  The north concrete core wall has fallen providing visibility to an empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The former image shows smoke, dust and something which is not even generally akin to concrete.
> 
> The latter image shows smoke, dust and steel.
> 
> You are beyond clinical.  You are an abject filthy treasonous liar.
> 
> And by the way, steel looks like the image Rat in the Hat shared, you moron.
> 
> Familiarize yourself with it, fuckstick.
Click to expand...


You know, it always amuses me the way that Goof-0-phera keeps calling the Verizon Building a "concrete core" of the WTC.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Well, Goof-0-phera's green light went out again.

She's off somewhere planning another repeat post of delightfully tired old bullshit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Hey Goof-0-phera, if you're going to repost old tired crap again, how about some of those victim family pictures your agency masters want you to post?

Your agency masters love them because they are supposed to tug at the heartstrings of the dupes, and get them to visit your blood-money website. Even when there is exactly ZERO proof that they are in fact victims families.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder agents are having such trouble, they do not know what concrete looks like.
> 
> The concrete core of WTC 2 at 1/2 height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The west concrete core wall of WTC 1.  The north concrete core wall has fallen providing visibility to an empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The former image shows smoke, dust and something which is not even generally akin to concrete.
> 
> The latter image shows smoke, dust and steel.
> 
> You are beyond clinical.  You are an abject filthy treasonous liar.
> 
> And by the way, steel looks like the image Rat in the Hat shared, you moron.
> 
> Familiarize yourself with it, fuckstick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, it always amuses me the way that Goof-0-phera keeps calling the Verizon Building a "concrete core" of the WTC.
Click to expand...


Hmmm agent misrepresenting my information.  The perpetrators of mass murder would like that.

Here is PANEL 1 which was filed in the disclosure of treason to the US district court.






The verizon is in the foreground and not the concrete core and spire.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Hey Goof-0-phera, if you're going to repost old tired crap again, how about some of those victim family pictures your agency masters want you to post?
> 
> Your agency masters love them because they are supposed to tug at the heartstrings of the dupes, and get them to visit your blood-money website. Even when there is exactly ZERO proof that they are in fact victims families.



Hmmm, blood money website?  Sounds like a psyops agents strategy.

You are guilty of concealing treason if you are trying to say this was the core of the Twins.


----------



## DiveCon

none of those red arrows point to concrete, just STEEL

your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Tell me Goof-0-phera, how much have you earned so far this year for your blood-money website?

Have you earned more than the $6.38 you got last year?


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Tell me Goof-0-phera, how much have you earned so far this year for your blood-money website?
> 
> Have you earned more than the $6.38 you got last year?


i sure as hell hope he got LESS


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me Goof-0-phera, how much have you earned so far this year for your blood-money website?
> 
> Have you earned more than the $6.38 you got last year?
> 
> 
> 
> i sure as hell hope he got LESS
Click to expand...


Well, in his addled delusional mind, he thinks it was a good return for the 200 bucks he spent.

But he thiought it was worth it for the powerful server that comes with it.

*ALL HAIL THE POWER OF THE SERVER!!!*


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me Goof-0-phera, how much have you earned so far this year for your blood-money website?
> 
> Have you earned more than the $6.38 you got last year?
> 
> 
> 
> i sure as hell hope he got LESS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, in his addled delusional mind, he thinks it was a good return for the 200 bucks he spent.
> 
> But he thiought it was worth it for the powerful server that comes with it.
> 
> *ALL HAIL THE POWER OF THE SERVER!!!*
Click to expand...

that was some funny shit, it sure was
he could get server space for WAY less than that 
and likely have the same uplink capacity


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Tell me Goof-0-phera, how much have you earned so far this year for your blood-money website?
> 
> Have you earned more than the $6.38 you got last year?



Money is important to you isn't it?  Or, you hope you can compromise evidence by acting as though I've made money.  More psyops manipulation.

There are people that need the truth and you stand against it.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> none of those red arrows point to concrete, just STEEL
> 
> your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence



Correct, they point to steel *TOTALLY INADEQUATE* for core columns.  The agent attempts to misrepresent my post.  Typical psyops manipulation.

This is a portion of the east concrete core wal of WTC 1.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> none of those red arrows point to concrete, just STEEL
> 
> your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, they point to steel *TOTALLY INADEQUATE* for core columns.  The agent attempts to misrepresent my post.  Typical psyops manipulation.
> 
> This is a portion of the east concrete core wal of WTC 1.
Click to expand...


You know Goof-0-phera, every time you repost this bullshit video, it amazes me how your agency could have detonated and vaporized your concrete core, but the blasts didn't take out the steel columns.

That's one hell of a precision job by your team. And using 1970's technology no less. 

Hat's off to you, oh perpetrator of mass murder who knows all of the secret methods.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me Goof-0-phera, how much have you earned so far this year for your blood-money website?
> 
> Have you earned more than the $6.38 you got last year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money is important to you isn't it?  Or, you hope you can compromise evidence by acting as though I've made money.  More psyops manipulation.
> 
> There are people that need the truth and you stand against it.
Click to expand...


Hey Goof-0-phera, do you have these people's permission to use their images trying to make a profit on your blood-money website?

And tell me this. Were their lost loved ones in the towers, on the planes, at the Pentagon, or in Pennsylvania?

Or were they police or firefighters that went into the towers?

Or could they be supporters of a family that did lose loved ones?

Just because you can find pictures of sad people doesn't mean what you want them to mean. It's up to you to prove the content and context of the photo.

And what country does the flag represent? It's not an American flag. Whose is it?


----------



## Christophera

I have a duty to support and defend the US Constitution and use of anything I might find is fully justified.

How does it feel to protect the secret methods used to kill this boys father?






if this was not true, you could post an image of this core on 9-11.






Or at least come up with a link to some official entitiy that could produce structural plans!

Or even recognize that there were violations of law that deprived the public of the plans.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> I have a duty to support and defend the US Constitution and use of anything I might find is fully justified.
> 
> How does it feel to protect the secret methods used to kill this boys father?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if this was not true, you could post an image of this core on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least come up with a link to some official entitiy that could produce structural plans!
> 
> Or even recognize that there were violations of law that deprived the public of the plans.



Same questions Goof-0-phera.

Who was this boy's father?

How and where did he die?

Did this little boy's mother/guardian give approval to use his photo? Did they know you are using it on a for-profit website?

Did his father die in the towers, or in Washington or Shanksville?

Content & context please, Agent.


----------



## Christophera

You must recognize violations of law to be a credible inquisitor.

Right now, you are simply a conspirator taking turns in public deception and obsfucation of free speech working for justice.

Show the core structure you support as having existed on 9-11.






You cannot.  The Towers had a concrete tubular core.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Show me my "obfuscation of free speech". 

You are free to spout your delusional, retarded theories as much as you want.

Terrel is free to put out his goofiness.

911 inside job can too.

I'm free not to believe any of them, and I am free to point out stupidity and retardedness where I see it.

Now show me where I'm preventing you from peddling whatever trash you want to, or admit to being a liar about me.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Oh, and by the way, I am not "taking turns". I happen to be on vacation, and decided to spend some of it pointing out what a retard you are.

I thought it would be a nice way to relax.


----------



## Christophera

Your false social group is careful to not be obvious.  Natural behavior would have citizens ganging up on a poster that is as you say I am.  However, without evidence that gets obvious.  Then there is the admission of sunstein about cognitive infiltrations.

Cognitive Infiltration: Recommended Read from Project Censored | Dailycensored.com

_Former Chicago and Harvard law professor Cass Sunstein, who in 2009 was appointed by President Barack Obama to direct an important executive branch office, had in 2008 co-authored an article containing a plan for the government to prevent the spread of anti-government &#8220;conspiracy theories.&#8221; Arguing that such theories are believed only by groups suffering from &#8220;informational isolation,&#8221; he advocated the use of anonymous government agents to engage in &#8220;cognitive infiltration&#8221; of these groups in order to introduce &#8220;cognitive diversity,&#8221; with the aim of breaking them up.

Noting that Sunstein&#8217;s proposal has evoked condemnations from across the political spectrum&#8211;not least because it, being similar to the FBI&#8217;s COINTELPRO of the 1960s, would be illegal&#8211;David Ray Griffin focuses on the fact that Sunstein&#8217;s primary target is the conspiracy theory advocated by the 9/11 Truth Movement.&#8221;_


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Show me my "obfuscation of free speech".



Pretending you do not know what you are doing is not credible.

You are supporting a major deception with everything you do.  If this is not true, you will be able to post an image of this core structure on 9-11.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me my "obfuscation of free speech".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretending you do not know what you are doing is not credible.
> 
> You are supporting a major deception with everything you do.  If this is not true, you will be able to post an image of this core structure on 9-11.
Click to expand...


Sure, I can do that. The minute you tell me how to come up with an anti-gravity floor that can float above the roof of the towers with 47 steel columns to keep it from flying away.

Everyone else sees that image for what it is. A simplified rendition of the twins core and floor structure, designed to make it easier for the commission members to visualize the structure of the twins. They used this image to "flesh out" the schematics and, yes, blueprints they saw to have a complete mental picture of the design of the twins.

The sad thing is, you are fixated on one image from the commission's report, and you are dishonestly failing to report the text of the same report. Only a delusional little man would attempt to persuade people with such a simplistic trick.


----------



## Liability

in the magical world of the treasonous pussy, CriscoFEARa, not only is steel labeled as "concrete," but actual concrete floats!

Magical floating concrete floors!

Do you suppose his world has blue skies or might they be some other pretty color?


----------



## Christophera

Very funny agent.  And you are an agent because you fail to recognize violations of law that obstruct justice and deprive Americans of the building plans for the Twins, 6,000 photo files and 15,000 video tapes.

It treason to support secret methods of mass murder illegitimately used to justify war.  Americans need truth, some more than others.


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

Your text is nothing and you cannot provide evidence from 9-11 showing this core structure.






Which BTW is the only official graphic depiction of the core of any kind.

Your refusal to recognize violations of law by officials depriving Americans of the building plans, phots and video tape shows you support secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## Christophera

Your text is nothing and you cannot provide evidence from 9-11 showing this core structure.






L.E. Robertson identified a concrete core, and on 9-11 we a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

paranoid delusions are NOT evidence


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Your text is nothing and you cannot provide evidence from 9-11 showing this core structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.E. Robertson identified a concrete core, and on 9-11 we a concrete core.



LOL.

CriscoFEARa's posts make no better sense when he randomly leaves words out of his attempted sentences!

But nobody can show "that" core structure, since that core structure never existed and even the image wasn't intended to suggest that it existed as depicted.  That's the very point Rat in the Hat just made, you fucking diseased and dishonest treasonous puke.


And as you have been told, no.  Robertson did not identify a concrete core.  A misquote is not a Robertson assertion.  And the image shows no concrete core.

As always, therefore, your post is unpersuasive and utter gibberish.

Seek psychiatric help.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Very funny agent.  And you are an agent because you fail to recognize violations of law that obstruct justice and deprive Americans of the building plans for the Twins, 6,000 photo files and 15,000 video tapes.
> 
> It treason to support secret methods of mass murder illegitimately used to justify war.  Americans need truth, some more than others.



OK, proof time again Goof-0-phera.

Identify each of the people in this photograph.

Identify exactly who they are mourning the loss of.

Identify where their loved one was lost.

Provide evidence of their permission of your using their images for your own personal gain.

Provide signed and notarized affidavits agreeing with your theory and giving you explicit approval to speak in their names.

If you can not provide this, do not ever post this image again.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Hey Goof-0-phera, where did you go?

You must have their signed image releases on file, since you're using them on your for-profit website. That is California law, isn't it?

You should be able to provide most of the info at a moment's notice, right?


----------



## Christophera

If you cannot observe the violations of law that deprive 3,000 murder victims fo due process, you certainly cannot cite any law against the actions of a citizen using what is available to expose treason.

You should be able to show this core on 9-11,






at a moments notice, right?

*I mean if you are not a traitor supporting secrete methods of mass murder?*


----------



## DiveCon

when you stop violating the law and pay your child support


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> If you cannot observe the violations of law that deprive 3,000 murder victims fo due process, you certainly cannot cite any law against the actions of a citizen using what is available to expose treason.
> 
> You should be able to show this core on 9-11,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at a moments notice, right?
> 
> *I mean if you are not a traitor supporting secrete methods of mass murder?*



Hey Goof-0, how about copyright law.

I just saw that the photo you are using is copyrighted to PictureDesk, and has "All Rights Reserved". 

I think I'll track them down and find out what they have to say about you "using what is available".

This should prove to be fun.

edit: I found a snail mail address for them, so it may take a while for an answer. I'll let you know.


----------



## Christophera

I expect you to immediately notify the copyright holder.  If not you are a coward, liar, agent and traitor.

Meanwhile .  .  . you are concealing treason and the felony murder methods of 3,000 innocent people.

Here is the east wall of WTC 1's concrete core wall with a portion toppling into the empty core.






Just like the engineer of record describes.


----------



## Christophera

I expect you to immediately notify the copyright holder.  If not you are a coward, liar, agent and traitor.

Meanwhile .  .  . you are concealing treason and the felony murder methods of 3,000 innocent people.

Here is the east wall of WTC 1's concrete core wall with a portion toppling into the empty core.






Just like the engineer of record describes.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> I expect you to immediately notify the copyright holder.  If not you are a coward, liar, agent and traitor.
> 
> Meanwhile .  .  . you are concealing treason and the felony murder methods of 3,000 innocent people.
> 
> Here is the east wall of WTC 1's concrete core wall with a portion toppling into the empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the engineer of record describes.



Already done. My wife took the letter to the post office about 1/2 hour ago. 

I sent them some screen prints from here, and from your algoxy site. From their website, they seem pretty protective of their copyrights, and securing proper royalty payments for their photographers. I guess you'll see, won't you?


----------



## DiveCon

i hope they sue his pathetic ass
but he has nothing to get in damages


----------



## Christophera

Rattie has done no such thing, because it cannot support its side of the story.  

Besides, I have commandeered whatever is available in support or defense of the Constitution and justifiably so.  Since no one can prove that I have not shown justice obstructed in felony and treason misprision, based on irrefutable facts, to prevent me from informing Americans in whatever way I deem effective, is misprision.

Recall, civil prosecutorial duty was imposed upon me when the criminal miscelaenous status of disclosure of treasonunder US code, criminal law, was denied.  Under the Constitution and US code there are fair use laws for frivoulous uses of copywritten material.  This is far from that agent. 

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rattie has done no such thing, because it cannot support its side of the story.
> 
> Besides, I have commandeered whatever is available in support or defense of the Constitution and justifiably so.  Since no one can prove that I have not shown justice obstructed in felony and treason misprision, based on irrefutable facts, to prevent me from informing Americans in whatever way I deem effective, is misprision.
> 
> Recall, civil prosecutorial duty was imposed upon me when the criminal miscelaenous status of disclosure of treasonunder US code, criminal law, was denied.  Under the Constitution and US code there are fair use laws for frivoulous uses of copywritten material.  This is far from that agent.
> 
> _MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> 
> Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
> 
> Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._



Oh, I have done such a thing, and I don't have a story I need to support.

I sent them screen prints of you using their copyrighted material. And I sent them some of your goofy documents you posted on your site with your name and address on them.

Have fun!


----------



## Christophera

Thanks!

You will be amazed at the results.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

By the way, retard, stop calling me "rattie". Only my friends, which you are definitely NOT one of, get to call me that.

You will refer to me by my proper title, Master Agent Ratius Hattus, head of document & video acquisition and suppression.


----------



## Christophera

rattie you are.

There are many people that still grieve,






and I know that only the truth will bring real closure to their lives.  Knowing the murder of their loved ones was somehow used to take the futures of generations to come in a vast deprival of due process is a heavy burden to carry.

Make sure you show the photographer this one.  Explain that I am using it to try and inspire Americans to lose their fear of one another and work together in defense of the Consitution.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Why do you continue to post copyrighted material when you know it's a violation of board policy?


----------



## Christophera

Why do you continue to conceal treason against the United States of America when you know it is a crime?

At least I have a good reason/


----------



## Tom Clancy

Still sucking off goats I see..


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Why do you continue to conceal treason against the United States of America when you know it is a crime?
> 
> At least I have a good reason/


he isnt
thats the point
you are the one accusing the government of complicity in the attacks
THAT is treason


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Why do you continue to conceal treason against the United States of America when you know it is a crime?
> 
> At least I have a good reason/



You have a good reason for concealing treason against the United States of America?????

I HAVE got to hear this answer.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Oh wait, never mind, I know the answer.

You can't come up with the filing fees, and you don't want the bailiff to turn out your pockets in open court again.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you continue to conceal treason against the United States of America when you know it is a crime?
> 
> At least I have a good reason/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a good reason for concealing treason against the United States of America?????
> 
> I HAVE got to hear this answer.
Click to expand...


_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.

Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._

Agent rat supports the same information from FEMA that was used to evidence treason in disclosure compliant with title 42 §2382

http://algoxy.com/psych/9-11title_18.disclosure.html


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions are NOT equal to evidence


----------



## Christophera

Evidence is evidence and this evidence shows that FEMA misrepresented the core of the towers to NIST because no one has ever seen this core on 9-11.






But an agent with the infiltrators of the US government supporting their secret methods of mass murder would never admit the truth.


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

Your repeated denial does not = competence.

Which is why now one has never posted an image of this core on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions will NEVER equal real evidence


----------



## Charles_Main

Still with this shit?

I guess some lies will never die.


----------



## Christophera

Agents, group "hot air resuscitation" keeps bringing the text lie back to life.  Very dull when it's exclusive.  At least gumjob had photoshopping skills to expose.

At 9 seconds the concrete core and dual hallways of the WTC 2 south core face is visible for a second or so.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related]YouTube - WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level[/ame]

Not so dull huh.  Used well it protect the Constitution by not allowing a compromise to the due process appropriate.


----------



## DiveCon

the only one telling lies here is YOU


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Agents, group "hot air resuscitation" keeps bringing the text lie back to life.  Very dull when it's exclusive.  At least gumjob had photoshopping skills to expose.
> 
> At 9 seconds the concrete core and dual hallways of the WTC 2 south core face is visible for a second or so.
> 
> YouTube - WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level
> 
> Not so dull huh.  Used well it protect the Constitution by not allowing a compromise to the due process appropriate.



No such thing is visible, of course.  But there IS quite a bit of dust and smoke.


----------



## Christophera

At 8 seconds the square core becomes visible with its dark vertical slots, at 10:30 it detonates into dust.


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions are NOT equal to evidence


----------



## Christophera

Your text supports treason by working to keep the true core structure of the Twins secret.

While doing that you totally fail to show the core structure on 9-11 you assert existed which is the same as FEMA.






You fail to explain how the unseen diagonal bracing needed; construction, 9-11, and diagram, DID NOT BLOCK hallways and elevators.

agent failure


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions neither equal evidence or treason


----------



## Christophera

But your text is evidence of treason and you have no evidence of steel core columns.  How logical.

My evidence is independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

none of your links actually backs what you claim
your paranoid delusions will NEVER be evidence


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your text supports treason by working to keep the true core structure of the Twins secret.
> 
> While doing that you totally fail to show the core structure on 9-11 you assert existed which is the same as FEMA.


----------



## Christophera

FEMA misrepresented the core structure of the Twins to NIST.  Calling "elevator guide rail support steel" "core columns".  Butt plates are far too weak for joining steel core columns sections.






ASserting there were steel core columns for the towers core is misprision of felony and treason.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._

The Twins had a concrete tubular core.


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions will never be evidence


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> FEMA misrepresented the core structure of the Twins to NIST.  Calling "elevator guide rail support steel" "core columns".
> 
> ===delusional bullshit removed====



no jackass. YOU misrepresent the steel core as "elevator guide rail support steel" with absolutely nothing to back that up.


----------



## Christophera

As you post without evidence it becomes obvious that the opposite of what agents say is closer to the truth.  

This is evident due to all the issues you evade which are brought forth in response to a new poster.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2726011-post7689.html


----------



## DiveCon

the opposite of what you say clearly is the truth
because your paranoid delusions will NEVER be evidence


----------



## Christophera

Since I present what can only be a concrete core through photographic evidence of the crime under commission,







and you have nothing whatsoever to present, then I have to present your masters deception and misrepresentation for you to show what you should be presenting IF you had an argument, which you don't.

I show your masters building plans(?)






and *you cannot show* that it is not the building plan because it IS the only official depiction of the towers core available.


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions will NEVER be evidence


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Since I present what can only be a concrete core through photographic evidence of the crime under commission.


----------



## Christophera

And the agents present nothing but text in the psyops with their false social group.


----------



## DiveCon

come on, moron, your posts are so predictable and you have posted evidence that you are fucking delusional
LOL
you have never once posted any proof of a concrete core
the stuff you DO post shows STEEL CORE COLUMNS, only YOU claim they are something other than what they clearly ARE
then you post links to things that never back what you claim they do


----------



## Christophera

If that was true you could post an image of this on 9-11,






you cannot.  No one can.  Steel core columns did not exist.  elevator guide rail support steel is being misrepresented as "core column".  Weak butt plates used in joining some guide rail support scetions together proves this, along with the core being completely empty on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

you have posted images that show it


----------



## Christophera

Since the opposite of what agents say is most often the truth, you shall have to repost what you say I posted because I've I know I've only posted images of elevator guide rail support steel.


----------



## DiveCon

the opposite of what YOU say is more likely the truth


----------



## Christophera

*IF*you cannot show this here now in a photo from 9-11,






and I can show the concrete core,






while independent authority of the Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core,






*THEN* the opposite of what you say is closest to what you post AND what I post is closer to the truth.  Obviously, except for those serving secret methods of mass murder.

Where are the plans agent?

Where are they?  Whay haven't you shown that image from 9-11 showing the core columsn in the core area you say existed?  WHY?

No, .  .  . I have no posted what you do not have and cannot find.  I have never posted it poor agent clown.


----------



## DiveCon

none of that shows what you claim
you delusional PoS


----------



## Christophera

this shows,






what this cliams.

 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992

because this man,






eas the engineer of record.

Another man, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE., who is a certified structural engineer identifies a concrete core in his safety report to FEMA in November of 2001.

In December guiliani took the WTC documents in what was a violation of law.


----------



## Christophera

this shows,






what this claims.

 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992

because this man,






eas the engineer of record.

Another man, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE., who is a certified structural engineer identifies a concrete core in his safety report to FEMA in November of 2001 at chapter 2.1.

In December guiliani took the WTC documents in what was a violation of law.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> the opposite of what YOU say is more likely the truth



To reasonably say that you must first show this core on 9-11,


----------



## DiveCon

none of what you post is the truth
you are totally fucking batshit crazy delusional


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your text supports treason by working to keep the true core structure of the Twins secret.
> 
> While doing that you totally fail to show the core structure on 9-11 you assert existed which is the same as FEMA.
Click to expand...


Your emoticon in the way you use it, within the doctrine of ridicule, a psychologically defined group of social fears, supports treason by working to keep the true core structure of the Twins secret.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> this shows,




your the only fucking moron that sees concrete in that picture.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your emoticon in the way you use it, within the doctrine of ridicule, a psychologically defined group of social fears, supports treason by working to keep the true core structure of the Twins secret.



calling you a fucking idiot isnt ridicule. it's stating the obvious.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> this shows,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your the only fucking moron that sees concrete in that picture.
Click to expand...

correction: only a fucking moron would see concrete in that photo


----------



## Christophera

Correction, only a moron would accept that either of you are anything but agents ofthe infiltration seeking to conceal treason because you have all failed to show this core on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions will NEVER be equal to evidence


----------



## Christophera

The exact opposite from your words state this evidence,






is, generally, exactly the core of WTC 2, concrete, as the global encyclopedic authority on technology states it should be.

Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992





and that your text is meaningless inth way you attempt to apply it but IS meaningful evidence for conviction, in a court of law, (if we had one) for misprision of treason.


----------



## DiveCon

that photo does not show any concrete
and that image of a book is not saying that the WTC had a concrete core
your paranoid delusions to NOT equal evidence


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Correction, only a moron would accept that either of you are anything but agents ofthe infiltration seeking to conceal treason because you have all failed to show this core on 9-11.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Correction, only a moron would accept that Goof-0-phera is anything but an agent of stupidity seeking to conceal reality because he has failed to show an intact concrete core between the day the twins were built, and the day they fell.

Goof-0-phera, living the lie, one day at a time.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Correction, only a moron would accept that Goof-0-phera is anything but an agent of stupidity seeking to conceal reality because he has failed to show an intact concrete core between the day the twins were built, and the day they fell.
> 
> Goof-0-phera, living the lie, one day at a time.



So what do you call a psyops agent who refuses to recognize how the public lost 6,000 photo files, logically the plans and 15,000 videotapes, in an official violations of law?

Not one agent has posted an image of this core on 9-11 .  .  . ever.






Not one agent has explained why none of the supposed steel core columns are in this image showing the WTC 2 core on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

hey dipshit
did you see that Newsweek has fixed and noted the errors in your link
LOL


----------



## Christophera

You mean your masters the infiltrators of the US government have paid Newsweek to go along with the FEMA deception to conceal treason.  All you do is disinformation so that figures.

You have never shown this core on 9-11,






No one has, it did not exist.


----------



## DiveCon

YOU have posted photos that show it
only you delusionally call it something else

you are a FRAUD


----------



## Christophera

Your empty text does noting to change the fact that NO ONE has ever posted an image of that core on 9-11.  If there were such images you would post them. 

The facts remain.  Concrete is easily separated from steel in photos.  Concrete o the left, steel on the right.


----------



## DiveCon

no concrete in that photo, but there is steel


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your empty text does noting to change the fact that NO ONE has ever posted an image of that core on 9-11.  If there were such images you would post them.
> 
> The facts remain.  Concrete is easily separated from steel in photos.  Concrete o the left, steel on the right.



fucking moron says there are no pics of the steel core and then posts a pic of the steel core!!


----------



## Christophera

Only part of the core is concrete on the left.  The steel on the right is outside the core and you have been shown that over and over.  

The steel structure has beams that were used to support the floors OUTSIDE the core.






The sloping shape behind the steel structure is concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

no concrete shown in ANY photo you post


----------



## Christophera

From one who has shown nothing whatsoever supporting the solitary official depiction, your text is comedic.

Here's concrete.






a bit fractured.

Bazant describes concrete core walls too, in the 2007 revision, the last one.

_it is shown that the observed size range (0.01 mm &#8211; 0.1 mm) is fully consistent with this theory and is achievable by collapse driven gravity alone, and that only about 7% of the total gravitational energy converted to kinetic energy of impacts would have sufficed to pulverize all the concrete slabs and core walls (while at least 158 tons of TNT per tower, installed into many small holes drilled into each concrete floor slab and core wall, would have been needed to produce the same degree of pulverization)._

A .pdf download.

http://algoxy.com/psych/images2/00 WTC Collapse - Wha#558C6.pdf


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> From one who has shown nothing whatsoever supporting the solitary official depiction, your text is comedic.
> 
> Here's concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a bit fractured.
> 
> Bazant describes concrete core walls too, in the 2007 revision, the last one.
> 
> _it is shown that the observed size range (0.01 mm  0.1 mm) is fully consistent with this theory and is achievable by collapse driven gravity alone, and that only about 7% of the total gravitational energy converted to kinetic energy of impacts would have sufficed to pulverize all the concrete slabs and core walls (while at least 158 tons of TNT per tower, installed into many small holes drilled into each concrete floor slab and core wall, would have been needed to produce the same degree of pulverization)._
> 
> A .pdf download.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images2/00 WTC Collapse - Wha#558C6.pdf



Wasn't Bazant verified by Robertson?

Oops, sorry about that. Sore subject, huh?


----------



## Christophera

No Oxford verifies Robertson and Domel, they are veriified by evidence of 9-11 and GZ.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Knock it off, Goof-0-phera. Robertson debunked you. 

Game over, you lost.


----------



## DiveCon

robertson never said that to begin with
you moron


----------



## Christophera

You mean the infiltrators of govenment infiltrated Newsweek.

If what you say was true there would be images from 9-11 of the supposed steel core columns in the core area.  They are supposed to look like this.






Oxford verifies that Robertson gave the correct info to Newsweek.  The infiltration has just no gotten to that particular disinformation.

This is history.

Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992

Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6






Supported by a structural engineer certified in 12 states.  See chapter 2.1.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.


----------



## DiveCon

yes, Robertson gave the correct info to Newsweek, and they have now corrected the error filled story


----------



## Christophera

It was correct to begin with.




If that is not true you will post an image of this core on 9-11.






Newsweek was infiltrated and a new page put up with a redirect to a new one from the old url.  Nine years is how long it took the infiltators to get there.  A true correction would have been done within a month.


----------



## DiveCon

wrong, it is correct NOW


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You mean the infiltrators of govenment infiltrated Newsweek.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the infiltrators of govenment infiltrated Newsweek.
Click to expand...


Correct, the infiltrators of government finally got around to Newsweek.  If anything else were true you could post that image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11.

As it is the ONLY image of an intact tower core shows concrete.

Meaning you are an agent supporting the FEMA deception.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> wrong, it is correct NOW



Independently verified evidence of the concrete core has always shown that the Newsweek article was correct, until now.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Liability

CriscoFEARa said:


> * * * *



CriscoFEARa, the NULL Poste,r mindlessly reiterates (practically cut and paste verbatim) the same bullshit he has posted far too often.

That the bullshit has been exposed as bullshit only proves that CriscoFEARa is an intentionally deliberate liar.

Ho hum.

His post is -- once again -- just a nullity.


----------



## Fizz

same delusional bullshit over and over and its all been debunked already...


----------



## Christophera

All the agents with no evidence of this core






are protecting the secret methods of mass murder so reject true evidence,






consistent with history.

 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992


----------



## DiveCon

no concrete in that gif, never was, never will be
you are a paranoid delusional freak


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> All the agents with no evidence of this core


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> no concrete in that gif, never was, never will be
> you are a paranoid delusional freak



See my sig.  Agents refuse to use evidence.

Agents have no evidence for the FEMA deception

The deception is misrepresenting elevator guide rails support steel as "core columns".  The butt plates on the tops of the support steel show what they are..."Core columns" cannot be joined by such a weak method.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no concrete in that gif, never was, never will be
> you are a paranoid delusional freak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my sig.  Agents refuse to use evidence.
> 
> Agents have no evidence for the FEMA deception
> 
> The deception is misrepresenting elevator guide rails support steel as "core columns".  The butt plates on the tops of the support steel show what they are..."Core columns" cannot be joined by such a weak method.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fizz

who are you trying to kid? you have no evidence!! NONE!!! 

you show pictures of steel and claim its concrete. your evidence consists entirely of you misrepresenting things and making things up. when you get any real evidence let us know. until then we will continue to laugh at you for being a completely delusional moron!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no concrete in that gif, never was, never will be
> you are a paranoid delusional freak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my sig.  Agents refuse to use evidence.
> 
> Agents have no evidence for the FEMA deception
> 
> The deception is misrepresenting elevator guide rails support steel as "core columns".  The butt plates on the tops of the support steel show what they are..."Core columns" cannot be joined by such a weak method.
Click to expand...

yes, posting photos of STEEL CORE COLUMNS is sure proof of a concrete core

to a fucking paranoid delusional moron


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no concrete in that gif, never was, never will be
> you are a paranoid delusional freak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my sig.  Agents refuse to use evidence.
> 
> Agents have no evidence for the FEMA deception
> 
> The deception is misrepresenting elevator guide rails support steel as "core columns".  The butt plates on the tops of the support steel show what they are..."Core columns" cannot be joined by such a weak method.
Click to expand...


Hey Goof-0-phera, is that water I see just behind the segment of the outer perimeter wall??

How in the living fuck am I seeing that through your bullshit concrete core??


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no concrete in that gif, never was, never will be
> you are a paranoid delusional freak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my sig.  Agents refuse to use evidence.
> 
> Agents have no evidence for the FEMA deception
> 
> The deception is misrepresenting elevator guide rails support steel as "core columns".  The butt plates on the tops of the support steel show what they are..."Core columns" cannot be joined by such a weak method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Goof-0-phera, is that water I see just behind the segment of the outer perimeter wall??
> 
> How in the living fuck am I seeing that through your bullshit concrete core??
Click to expand...

dipshit posts photos clearly showing steel core columns and he denies they exist


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> See my sig.  Agents refuse to use evidence.
> 
> Agents have no evidence for the FEMA deception
> 
> The deception is misrepresenting elevator guide rails support steel as "core columns".  The butt plates on the tops of the support steel show what they are..."Core columns" cannot be joined by such a weak method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Goof-0-phera, is that water I see just behind the segment of the outer perimeter wall??
> 
> How in the living fuck am I seeing that through your bullshit concrete core??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dipshit posts photos clearly showing steel core columns and he denies they exist
Click to expand...


Goof-0 posts photos clearly showing buildings and water beyond the outer perimeter walls and claims there is concrete.


----------



## Christophera

The agent selectively forgets that I've always stated that the steel was up to 7 floor over the concrete core walls with WTC 1. WTC 2 could go over that.

Why haven't you posted an image of this core yet?






No, wrong, you have not, no has.  Certainly not myself.

WHY hasn't that image been posted to independently verify what you assert, what FEMA asserts.

Not in 7 years has one image of that core been posted from 9-11.

Only images showing concrete or its components have been posted.

This is about 50 pieces of the 3" rebar after the concrete was blown off.


----------



## Christophera

And NO, that is not "core column".  The steel of the "spire" is the size that "core columns" were supposed to have been.  This shot was taken just before the one in my last post.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The agent selectively forgets that I've always stated that the steel was up to 7 floor over the concrete core walls with WTC 1. WTC 2 could go over that.
> 
> Why haven't you posted an image of this core yet?
> No, wrong, you have not, no has.  Certainly not myself.
> 
> WHY hasn't that image been posted to independently verify what you assert, what FEMA asserts.
> 
> Not in 7 years has one image of that core been posted from 9-11.
> 
> Only images showing concrete or its components have been posted.
> 
> This is about 50 pieces of the 3" rebar after the concrete was blown off.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> And NO, that is not "core column".  The steel of the "spire" is the size that "core columns" were supposed to have been.  This shot was taken just before the one in my last post.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> And NO, that is not "core column".  The steel of the "spire" is the size that "core columns" were supposed to have been.  This shot was taken just before the one in my last post.


so, is that your 3" or 6" DoD rebar?


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And NO, that is not "core column".  The steel of the "spire" is the size that "core columns" were supposed to have been.  This shot was taken just before the one in my last post.
Click to expand...

dipshit doesnt realize that that spire is about the width of those windows on the other buildings


----------



## Christophera

Wrong, the true length of the line is foreshortened.  The world financial centers are wider by a lot anyway.

What is the matter agent?  Got no image of this core on 9-11?






What an incredibly inadequate traitor.


----------



## DiveCon

no agents here, if there were these "agents" you seem to think were here, you'd be dead


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> And NO, that is not "core column".


yes it is.


----------



## Christophera

Agents without evidence make no point, only text.

No core columns have ever been seen in the core area of the Twin Towers.  EVER.

What is seen is elevator guide rail support steel.  Butt plates are far too weak to join sections of "core column".


----------



## DiveCon

talk about someone without evidence
LOL
your photo shows STEEL CORE COLUMNS and you call it something else
you are a delusional pathetic paranoid moron


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> What is seen is elevator guide rail support steel.




so you keep repeating over and over and over again.....

but never produce any evidence.


this claim has been debunked a million times already.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is seen is elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you keep repeating over and over and over again.....
> 
> but never produce any evidence.
> 
> 
> this claim has been debunked a million times already.
Click to expand...

Elevator Guide Rails - Tata Steel International Australasia


funny, those look NOTHING like these


----------



## DiveCon

dont look like any of these either

Elevator Guide Rail Steel-Elevator Guide Rail Steel Manufacturers, Suppliers and Exporters on alibaba.com


----------



## Christophera

Agents would try to detract from the need for supporting steel for guide rails.  Such is shown in WTC construction photos.  Only compression loads made it possible for minimal horizontal bracing to keep supports plumb.  This also made it possible to use butt plates as a joining method for support sections that afforded major capacity for adjustment by elongation of bolt holes in the plates.






Such construciton photos have been used to misrepresent elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".

Agents working to reinforce the FEMA deception completely fail to provide photos of the core misrepresented by FEMA.






They completely fail to explain why no diagonal braces are seen and how hallways and elevator doors existed with through braces.


----------



## DiveCon

yes, keep posting photos of steel core columns and claim they dont esits
i'm sure you will convince MILLIONS


----------



## Christophera

I am proving they do not exist.  I'm proving it with evidence.  I'm proving that you manipulate and misrepresent.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2756738-post7774.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I am proving they do not exist.  I'm proving it with evidence.  I'm proving that you manipulate and misrepresent.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2756738-post7774.html


yet the evidence you use is proving the opposite


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> I am proving they do not exist.  I'm proving it with evidence.  I'm proving that you manipulate and misrepresent.



          

By the way, Sparky, you might want to reconsider the way you worded your signature lines.

They are not saying what you seemingly want them to.

I'll leave it to you to figure out.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am proving they do not exist.  I'm proving it with evidence.  I'm proving that you manipulate and misrepresent.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2756738-post7774.html
> 
> 
> 
> yet the evidence you use is proving the opposite
Click to expand...


Apparently you do not know what I'm doing.  I am proving that this image places the "spire" OUTSIDE the core.

The spire west of the concrete core wall.  OUTSIDE the core area.







Just like Robertson provided CORRECT information to Newsweek matching and CONSISTENT with  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992

Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6


----------



## DiveCon

except it doesnt
the FACTS show it IS the core
and a central part of it at that


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Well, Goof-0 has signed off in search of a new way to demand that we "show this FEMA core".


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am proving they do not exist.  I'm proving it with evidence.  I'm proving that you manipulate and misrepresent.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2756738-post7774.html
> 
> 
> 
> yet the evidence you use is proving the opposite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you do not know what I'm doing.  I am proving that this image places the "spire" OUTSIDE the core.
> 
> The spire west of the concrete core wall.  OUTSIDE the core area.
Click to expand...


Is that image above the same spire portrayed in these photos?


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet the evidence you use is proving the opposite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you do not know what I'm doing.  I am proving that this image places the "spire" OUTSIDE the core.
> 
> The spire west of the concrete core wall.  OUTSIDE the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that image above the same spire portrayed in these photos?
Click to expand...

hey now
no one has posted any photos that show the steel core columns
dipshit says so


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet the evidence you use is proving the opposite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you do not know what I'm doing.  I am proving that this image places the "spire" OUTSIDE the core.
> 
> The spire west of the concrete core wall.  OUTSIDE the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that image above the same spire portrayed in these photos?
Click to expand...


Hey Gamolon, where did you find all of these wonderful, detailed photos of the 6" DoD supplied, guarded and welded re-bar?


----------



## Christophera

There is only one spire.






and it is outside the core.

What gumjob ignores is that the floor beams connecting the interior box columns outside the concrete wall silhouetted by the wall identify that as OUTSIDE the core.  What gumjob misleadingly lables "interior box column" is actually "elevator guide rail support steel"
(see the butt plates, too weak for "core columns") 






inside the concrete wall that has been detonated.






Above the mislabeled "interior box columns" with the annotation on the left, are obvious because floor beams connect them,  Construction photos show much less horizontal steel inside the core.

This shows the elevator guide rail falling away from the concrete core wall.  Large oblong pieces of concrete cause awkward toppling.






See the video at 17 seconds where that screen shot came from.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIZp6aOibiM]YouTube - 9/11: North Tower "Collapse" (new video)[/ame]



http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff290/gamolon/corecolumns.jpg


----------



## DiveCon

funny how all your red arrows point at STEEL and you call it concrete


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Hey Monkey Boy, If the core has been "detonated", now did all of that puny 6" DoD re-bar survive the blasts????


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The spire west of the concrete core wall.  OUTSIDE the core area.



the only vertical steel outside the steel core was the perimeter walls.


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, 

Please explain something in the next photo?

1. Why is there a box column, the one with the red arrows pointing at it, INSIDE what you designate as the elevator support steel with a butt plate?

2. What is the number on the column to the left? 






3. Also, please supply us with your information you are using to make the claim that butt plates are used for elevator guide rail support steel. I'n SURE you can point us to a link somewhere that proves your claim correct.

4. Provide a CLEAR picture of one of the butt plates so we can see if you are correct or not. Anyone can take a blurry, pixelated picture and claim something is there. Nobody here is going to take your word for it. Not after all the mistakes you've admitted to.


----------



## Gamolon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The spire west of the concrete core wall.  OUTSIDE the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only vertical steel outside the steel core was the perimeter walls.
Click to expand...


That's exactly the point I was trying to make with my previous pictures of the spire. Chris wants everyone to think the spire assembly was OUTSIDE the core. That is a blatant lie and has been proven as such.


----------



## Christophera

Since there was no "steel core", the core is always empty in 9-11 images.






Proving your false social group are agents working to conceal treason and the methods of mass murder.

If this is not true, post an image of this core on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Since there was no "steel core", the core is always empty in 9-11 images.


dipshit, THAT is the steel core


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since there was no "steel core", the core is always empty in 9-11 images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, THAT is the steel core
Click to expand...


Your assertion is absurd because the steel IS NOT heavy structural.

THIS, a few seconds before, is heavy structural.






The difference is obvious.


----------



## DiveCon

there is no difference because they are the exact same thing


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since there was no "steel core", the core is always empty in 9-11 images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, THAT is the steel core
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your assertion is absurd because the steel IS NOT heavy structural.
> 
> THIS, a few seconds before, is heavy structural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is obvious.
Click to expand...


fucking classic!!!

the delusional moron claims there is no steel core visible on 9/11 and then posts a picture of the steel core calling it "heavy structural" steel!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, THAT is the steel core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your assertion is absurd because the steel IS NOT heavy structural.
> 
> THIS, a few seconds before, is heavy structural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fucking classic!!!
> 
> the delusional moron claims there is no steel core visible on 9/11 and then posts a picture of the steel core calling it "heavy structural" steel!!
Click to expand...

better yet, he posts 2 pics of it and claim they are different things


----------



## Christophera

So did you disinfo the other pic?


----------



## DiveCon

no, the board removed it as an extra embeded quote you fucking moron
and removing your bullshit posts is not disinfo


----------



## Christophera

But you provide no images of your own to substantiate your claim.

Images of the elevator guide rail supports clinging to the inside of the concrete core DO NOT show the core FEMA said existed.


----------



## DiveCon

the images you post prove you wrong


----------



## Christophera

The fact you post no image of the FEMA core proves there was no steel core columns.

The fact you have no building plans and refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans proves you have an agenda and it does not include law.

It includes treason.


----------



## DiveCon

i have no NEED to post images as the ones YOU post prove you wrong


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> So did you disinfo the other pic?


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Chris,
> 
> Please explain something in the next photo?
> 
> 1. Why is there a box column, the one with the red arrows pointing at it, INSIDE what you designate as the elevator support steel with a butt plate?
> 
> 2. What is the number on the column to the left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Also, please supply us with your information you are using to make the claim that butt plates are used for elevator guide rail support steel. I'n SURE you can point us to a link somewhere that proves your claim correct.
> 
> 4. Provide a CLEAR picture of one of the butt plates so we can see if you are correct or not. Anyone can take a blurry, pixelated picture and claim something is there. Nobody here is going to take your word for it. Not after all the mistakes you've admitted to.



What's the matter coward? Don't want to answer the questions?

Where are all your examples of butt plates used to join vertical steel columns together? What are you basing your knowledge on?


----------



## Christophera

Butt plates are in use inside the core.  With "core columns" this is not possible.  the butt plates discount all contention that there were steel core columns.  

The elevator guide rail support steel was of varying sizes according to its structural role within the guide rail support system, so your point is non existent.

Make a point.  Show this core on 9-11 in the core area.






You cannot .  .  . because it did not exist.  Elevator guide rail support did exist and they WERE NOT of sufficient strength to stand through the demo.  Therefore all photos of the towers on 9-11 show an empty core.

Some show concrete walls surrounding the core area.


----------



## DiveCon

yet you can not show even ONE photo of concrete in the core at ANY time, rebar, or even concrete forms during construction of one of the most photographed construction sites of its time


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Butt plates are in use inside the core.  With "core columns" this is not possible.  the butt plates discount all contention that there were steel core columns.



This is the third time I will have asked you. Please provide us a link to your information that you are using to make the claim that butt plates are used to join vertical steel columns. I have not been able to find any such information.

Please show me one photo, other then your blurry WTC column photo, of a butt plate used to join vertical steel columns together.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plates are in use inside the core.  With "core columns" this is not possible.  the butt plates discount all contention that there were steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the third time I will have asked you. Please provide us a link to your information that you are using to make the claim that butt plates are used to join vertical steel columns. I have not been able to find any such information.
> 
> Please show me one photo, other then your blurry WTC column photo, of a butt plate used to join vertical steel columns together.
Click to expand...

well, you see, clearer photos have been shown of those "butt plates" and it turns out they arent actually butt plates to begin with
they are LUGS on the sides


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Butt plates are in use inside the core.



LIAR


----------



## Christophera

Both butt plates and lugs are seen.  Butt plates are not strong enough to connect sections of "core column.  We are looking at "elevator guide rails support steel."






Butt plates cannot be used even once in connecting "core columns".  they were used often to align the "elevator guide rail support steel in the core.  There were no core columns.


----------



## DiveCon

except those are NOT butt plates
they are LUGS on the side


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Both butt plates and lugs are seen. ==delusional unsourced rant removed===


LIAR


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Both butt plates and lugs are seen.  Butt plates are not strong enough to connect sections of "core column.  We are looking at "elevator guide rails support steel."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plates cannot be used even once in connecting "core columns".  they were used often to align the "elevator guide rail support steel in the core.  There were no core columns.



For the fourth time.

Show me your information that you are using to prove that those are butt plates. I want to see CLEAR photos of other steel columns that are joined by butt plates. 

They are all lugs as I have other photos proving that. You have not provided ONE CLEAR photo of these butt plates, but use blurry distant photos to fool people into believing your crap.

If you cannot provide examples or more clear photos of these supposed butt plates, then your claims are nothing but bullshit.

I have already provided other photos clearly showing the lugs.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Butt plates cannot be used even once in connecting "core columns".  they were used often to align the "elevator guide rail support steel in the core.  There were no core columns.



Prove your claim. What is your proof that butt plates were "often used to align elevator guide rail support steel".

You claiming that does not make it true. 

Let's see your proof.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Show this core on 9-11 in the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot .  .  . because it did not exist.



Right here weasel.


----------



## Christophera

That is not 9-11 and I see no diagonal braces.

Steel core columns did not exist.  The concrete core was shear  wall construction and here is one of them toppling into the empy core on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

yet your gif shows steel core columns


----------



## Christophera

the gif shows the interior box column which comprises the spire which is proven to be outside the core no the opposite side of the tower.


----------



## DiveCon

the spire IS the core you fucking moron


----------



## Rat in the Hat

And now Goof-0-phera will perform his "FEMA drawing" trick for us again.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Well, Goof-0 seems a little bit shy about performing that trick.

Maybe he will perform the "hallway at the 9 second mark" trick for us if we ask him nicely.

Please post that video again, Mr Goof-0.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Steel core columns did not exist.



LIAR. only a fucking moron like you would say something doesnt exist and then post a picture of it in the same post!!


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> the gif shows the interior box column which comprises the spire which is proven to be outside the core no the opposite side of the tower.



the towers are overlayed in the wrong place!!!


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> That is not 9-11 and I see no diagonal braces.
> 
> Steel core columns did not exist.



I see it in those construction photos I posted.

You lose weasel.

How about you prove your claim about butt plates. This is the fifth time you've been asked. Show us CLEAR photos of butt plates used to join columns in other construction. 

What information are you using to make this claim? There is overwhelming proof that what you see is lugs. I have shown you CLEAR photos of lugs. I have not found one clear phtoo of these butt plates. You're misleading people again.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> the gif shows the interior box column which comprises the spire which is proven to be outside the core no the opposite side of the tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the towers are overlayed in the wrong place!!!
Click to expand...


The overlay is almost exactly correct.  This portion of the "before 9-11" photo is exactly the same as the 9-11 photo.

Furthermore, the spire is OUTSIDE the core area.


----------



## Christophera

This shows the spire OUTSIDE what can only be a concrete wall because it is far too thick to be steel.


----------



## DiveCon

the spire IS the core, you moronic dipshit


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> This shows the spire OUTSIDE what can only be a concrete wall because it is far too thick to be steel.



It's things like this Chris that make you a complete and utter moron. This next picture is a CLEAR CLOSEUP of the same spire as above. The building to the right and just in front of the spire is WTC7. 





As you can CLEARLY see, what you claim is a concrete core wall is nothing more than you interpreting a blurry damn photo containing dust, debris, and columns. 

That's your deal isn't it? To use blurry distant photos so you can try and trick people into thinking that what you explain is actually there. Is that why almost every one of your photos is a blurry mess? You are playing the inkblot game and trying to get people to think they see what you see.

Until someone posts CLEAR photos that is. You have been proven to be wrong yet again weasel.


----------



## Gamolon

Furthermore, 

Here is the almost OPPOSITE side of that spire. No concrete, just columns, dust, and debris.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The overlay is almost exactly correct.



says who? YOU?!!!

show everybody how the buildings in the lower left of your pictures don't line up at all!! 

the pics arent even close to being taken from the same angle!!!  

there are so far off its laughable, just like your silly concrete core claim.







here is the REAL overlay taken from the same camera, from the same EXACT angle, on the same day, by the same person.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The overlay is almost exactly correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> says who? YOU?!!!
> 
> show everybody how the buildings in the lower left of your pictures don't line up at all!!
> 
> the pics arent even close to being taken from the same angle!!!
> 
> there are so far off its laughable, just like your silly concrete core claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the REAL overlay taken from the same camera, from the same EXACT angle, on the same day, by the same person.
Click to expand...

goof-o-phera proven wrong once again


----------



## Christophera

gumalot has made this falacious annotation that needs to be trashed with its obvious deceptions.








I've made correct annotation showing elevator guide rail inside the core area just to deal with the inconsistency of the agents weak position.  

The lack of diagonal braces make your nonsense obvious.  FEMA core looks just like

The spire is west or outside the concrete core wall on the west side of WTC 1.


----------



## DiveCon

you are completely wrong, as usual


----------



## Christophera

Can you post an image of this core on 9-11 to prove that?






And no, I haven't posted one, and niether have you.  No one has.


----------



## DiveCon

yes, they have been posted too many times
everyone knows you are fucking delusional to keep denying it


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> elevator guide rail


source please. i've only been asking for you to show your source for this ridiculous claim for a year now!! 

you still got nothing!!


----------



## Christophera

If you could provide on image of this core on 9-11,






the matter would be settled.  But you cannot.

Maybe just provide a link to the official plans for us, okay?


----------



## DiveCon

you've been shown several
you are totally fucking delusional


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> If you could provide on image of this core on 9-11,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the matter would be settled.  But you cannot.
> 
> Maybe just provide a link to the official plans for us, okay?



Congratulations on another fine performance of your world famous "FEMA drawing" trick.

Now how about doing the "hallway at the 9 second mark" trick for us one more time? That's always a crowd pleaser.


----------



## Christophera

Hmmmmm, no link to the official plans.  This indicates that you cannot provide that as well as an image of the supposed FEMA core on 9-11.

Spend some time examining evidenceof the concrete core, pay special attention to the spire location page.

The WTC 1 spire is located outside the core area.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Hmmmmm, no link to the official plans.  This indicates that you cannot provide that as well as an image of the supposed FEMA core on 9-11.
> 
> Spend some time examining evidenceof the concrete core, pay special attention to the spire location page.
> 
> The WTC 1 spire is located outside the core area.



If you think for one minute that I would give you income by clicking on one of your blood money algoxy links, you're even more retarded than any of us thought.

Are you a recovering lobotomy patient by any chance???


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The WTC 1 spire is located outside the core area.[/url]



LIAR.


----------



## stannrodd

Rat in the Hat said:
			
		

> Are you a recovering lobotomy patient by any chance???



Frontal Lobotomy .. Rattus ?? 

More likely "A Bottle in Front of Me"


----------



## Christophera

I can use evidence consistently because I define the true core in doing so.


----------



## DiveCon

again, STEEL CORE COLUMNS, NO CONCRETE


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> I can use evidence consistently because I define the true core in doing so.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Please do the "FEMA drawing" skit for us again, Mr Goof-0.


----------



## Christophera

The trues core was concrete.






Just like Robertsons info on September 13, 2001 describes.

Just like  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 describes.

Just like we see here.


----------



## DiveCon

more lies from goof-o-phera


----------



## Rat in the Hat

We wanted the "FEMA drawing" skit, not the old "fuzzy, out of focus pictures" routine!

But I will give you points for the "debunked Robertson quote" act. You do get big laughs when you do that one. And throwing in your blood money link was a nice touch.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> We wanted the "FEMA drawing" skit, not the old "fuzzy, out of focus pictures" routine!
> 
> But I will give you points for the "debunked Robertson quote" act. You do get big laughs when you do that one. And throwing in your blood money link was a nice touch.



Hmmm, you needed to post an image of this core on 9-11.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*HOO-RAY!!!*

Another wonderful and exiting performance of the "FEMA drawing" skit by the Marvelous Goof-0-phera!

And for his next trick, maybe we can encourage him to do the "hallway at the 9 second mark" routine.

C'mon Goof-0, you can do it!!


----------



## Christophera

The only graphic depiction of any kind of the towers core from official sources deserves celebration by agents seeking to conceal secret methods of mass murder.

They cannot show the structure on 9-11 that the graphic depicts because it did not exist.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The only graphic depiction of any kind of the towers core from official sources deserves celebration by agents seeking to conceal secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> They cannot show the structure on 9-11 that the graphic depicts because it did not exist.



Shut up, asshole.

You have seen (and even posted yourself) numerous images of the steel core over the course of this thread. You choose to ignore them because they don't please you.

Post one, just ONE, image of an intact concrete core during the period the twins were occupied and intact, and I'll support you to the hilt. Otherwise, you're just another delusional asshole to me.


----------



## DiveCon

only in the totally delusional world of goof-o-phera


----------



## Christophera

Are you trying to say that this concrete wall toppling into the core looks like steel core columns?






I hope not, because then you are an agent seeking to protect the secrete method of mass murder the infiltrators of the US government have used in treason.

And don't try to say the spire onthe other side is a core column.  It is outside the core and I prove that here.

http://algoxy.com/conc/wtc1_spire_location.html

I remind you that you are conducting trason and that there are severe penalties.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon

file the charges, asshole
i dare ya
LOL


----------



## Christophera

Robertson identified a concrete core, there is Oxford identifying a concrete core,






And August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. wo is a certified structural engineer in 12 states.  PLUS, a picture of a concrete core.






BTW, just because your disinformation psyops can infiltrate Newsweek and disclaim/alter the truth earlier spoken, does not mean that Robertson's information was correct to begin with, consistent with all other independent information.

What it means, is you are a criminal, and law enforcement will deal with you, traitor.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## Christophera

Robertson identified a concrete core, there is Oxford identifying a concrete core,







And August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. wo is a certified structural engineer in 12 states.  PLUS, a picture of a concrete core.






BTW, just because your disinformation psyops can infiltrate Newsweek and disclaim/alter the truth earlier spoken, does not mean that Robertson's information was correct to begin with, consistent with all other independent information.

What it means, is you are a criminal, and law enforcement will deal with you, traitor.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.

Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon

LIAR

Robertson said nothing of the sort and you have been shown the proof


----------



## Rat in the Hat

File the charges, Monkey Boy.

I've already given you my information.


----------



## stannrodd

It would seem to me that if Chris had all this knowledge about exploding rebar and towers built to demolish, AND if perchance this was true ... which it obviously isn't ... then *he* is the one concealing the crime and is therefore the guilty party.

They will come and take you away .. Har Har .. to the funny farm where life is gay ..


----------



## Fizz

stannrodd said:


> It would seem to me that if Chris had all this knowledge about exploding rebar and towers built to demolish, AND if perchance this was true ... which it obviously isn't ... then *he* is the one concealing the crime and is therefore the guilty party.
> 
> They will come and take you away .. Har Har .. to the funny farm where life is gay ..


The proof that Chris is completely wrong is the fact that he is still alive. If even half the shit he posts were true then the government would have no problem popping him in the head to keep him from exposing their secret. 

The fact is that he is just a delusional retard and nobody gives a fuck about his delusional ranting.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would seem to me that if Chris had all this knowledge about exploding rebar and towers built to demolish, AND if perchance this was true ... which it obviously isn't ... then *he* is the one concealing the crime and is therefore the guilty party.
> 
> They will come and take you away .. Har Har .. to the funny farm where life is gay ..
> 
> 
> 
> The proof that Chris is completely wrong is the fact that he is still alive. If even half the shit he posts were true then the government would have no problem popping him in the head to keep him from exposing their secret.
> 
> The fact is that he is just a delusional retard and nobody gives a fuck about his delusional ranting.
Click to expand...

they wouldnt "pop him in the head"
but he would disappear


----------



## Christophera

As I said, the treasonous ones refuse to recognize violations of law that obstruct justice.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## Christophera

As I said, the treasonous ones refuse to recognize violations of law that obstruct justice.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.

Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon

the problem is only YOU, you delusional dipshit, see violations of law where there are NONE


----------



## Christophera

The NYCLU defined the violations of law VERY WELL.

NYCLU:


_Our concern is based on the following facts, as we understand them. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#8217;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.


These provisions violate the Freedom of Information Law as interpreted by the New York Court of Appeals in Capital Newspapers, Div. of Hearst Corp. v. Whalen, 69 N.Y.2d 246 (1987).

The City also violated the Freedom of Information Law by transferring records to the custody of the Giuliani Center without first compiling a detailed list. Section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law obligates an agency to maintain a &#8220;reasonably detailed list by subject matter&#8221; of all agency records, &#8220;whether or not [those records are] available under this article.&#8221; Such a list is necessary to prevent the inappropriate destruction of documents and to inform the public as to the content of the documentary collection. The list appended to the December 24th contract as Attachment A does not contain sufficiently detailed information to satisfy this requirement. And the documents appear, therefore, to have been transferred without complying with this requirement.

Finally, the City Charter vests DORIS with the responsibility to preserve and receive all city records of historical, research, cultural or other important value. City Charter, Chapter 72, § 3004(1)(c). The City Charter mandates that DORIS make all of the materials it maintains available for public inspection. §3004(2)(c). The City Charter also mandates that all records which are deemed to be of historical or research value be transferred by the city official or agency to DORIS&#8217; municipal archives for &#8220;permanent custody.&#8221; City Charter, Chapter 49, §1133(b); RCNY §1-07. In transferring the documents to the Center, the City has violated this mandate and has made it less likely that the materials will be readily accessible for public inspection._


----------



## DiveCon

they didnt violate the law, dipshit
because they didnt have the originals forever
copies were made and the originals returned


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> As I said, the treasonous ones refuse to recognize violations of law that obstruct justice.




as i said before.... the proof that you are wrong and completely delusional is that fact that you are still able to freely post all this shit on the internet without "the perpetrators" making you disappear.

if half the crap you spew was correct then you would have been knocked off a long time ago.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, the treasonous ones refuse to recognize violations of law that obstruct justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as i said before.... the proof that you are wrong and completely delusional is that fact that you are still able to freely post all this shit on the internet without "the perpetrators" making you disappear.
> 
> if half the crap you spew was correct then you would have been knocked off a long time ago.
Click to expand...

no shit

when you think about it, according to him we are all agents that took part in and continue to cover up for the killing of thousands and the destruction of millions of dollars of property
yet he thinks that we would still not have the courage to put out the order to make HIM join those thousands as if killing one more person would be too far to go


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Robertson identified a concrete core, there is Oxford identifying a concrete core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. wo is a certified structural engineer in 12 states.  PLUS, a picture of a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, just because your disinformation psyops can infiltrate Newsweek and disclaim/alter the truth earlier spoken, does not mean that Robertson's information was correct to begin with, consistent with all other independent information.
> 
> What it means, is you are a criminal, and law enforcement will deal with you, traitor.
> 
> _MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> 
> Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
> 
> Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._



This has nothing to do with blueprints or construction diagrams of the towers. There is NOTHING mentioned in the above paragraphs about them. You're making shit up again.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The NYCLU defined the violations of law VERY WELL.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> 
> _Our concern is based on the following facts, as we understand them. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giulianis departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.
> 
> 
> These provisions violate the Freedom of Information Law as interpreted by the New York Court of Appeals in Capital Newspapers, Div. of Hearst Corp. v. Whalen, 69 N.Y.2d 246 (1987).
> 
> The City also violated the Freedom of Information Law by transferring records to the custody of the Giuliani Center without first compiling a detailed list. Section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law obligates an agency to maintain a reasonably detailed list by subject matter of all agency records, whether or not [those records are] available under this article. Such a list is necessary to prevent the inappropriate destruction of documents and to inform the public as to the content of the documentary collection. The list appended to the December 24th contract as Attachment A does not contain sufficiently detailed information to satisfy this requirement. And the documents appear, therefore, to have been transferred without complying with this requirement.
> 
> Finally, the City Charter vests DORIS with the responsibility to preserve and receive all city records of historical, research, cultural or other important value. City Charter, Chapter 72, § 3004(1)(c). The City Charter mandates that DORIS make all of the materials it maintains available for public inspection. §3004(2)(c). The City Charter also mandates that all records which are deemed to be of historical or research value be transferred by the city official or agency to DORIS municipal archives for permanent custody. City Charter, Chapter 49, §1133(b); RCNY §1-07. In transferring the documents to the Center, the City has violated this mandate and has made it less likely that the materials will be readily accessible for public inspection._



Here you go moron. The next paragraph was taken from this PDF:
http://www.nyc.gov/html/records/pdf/govpub/4983local_law_22_report_to_mayor,_june__2009_.pdf



> 1. The Archives of Mayor Rudolph Giuliani
> On December 24, 2001, at the request of Mayor Giuliani, Department of Records Commissioner George Rios signed a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs, Inc. to process the records of the Giuliani mayoral administration. The Giuliani Center contracted the Winthrop Group, a private archival consulting firm, to carry out specific processing activities, based upon a processing plan developed by representatives from the Municipal Archives, the Law Department, and the Winthrop Group. The contract archivists completed their work in December 2006. The archivists divided the records into several series including departmental correspondence, deputy mayors and assistants, World Trade Center-related correspondence, press digest, scheduling office, etc. The Winthrop Group contracted with the vendor Alpha Systems to microfilm and digitize the records. All paper-based records were microfilmed and digitized. *The records are currently available in both formats at the Municipal Archives reference room.*



I bolded and enlarged the relevant portion of that paragraph for you. So you can no longer say that the documents are hidden away. They are readily available for public consumption. I suggest you get off your sorry ass have a look at them. You have no excuses now.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NYCLU defined the violations of law VERY WELL.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> 
> _Our concern is based on the following facts, as we understand them. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giulianis departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.
> 
> 
> These provisions violate the Freedom of Information Law as interpreted by the New York Court of Appeals in Capital Newspapers, Div. of Hearst Corp. v. Whalen, 69 N.Y.2d 246 (1987).
> 
> The City also violated the Freedom of Information Law by transferring records to the custody of the Giuliani Center without first compiling a detailed list. Section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law obligates an agency to maintain a reasonably detailed list by subject matter of all agency records, whether or not [those records are] available under this article. Such a list is necessary to prevent the inappropriate destruction of documents and to inform the public as to the content of the documentary collection. The list appended to the December 24th contract as Attachment A does not contain sufficiently detailed information to satisfy this requirement. And the documents appear, therefore, to have been transferred without complying with this requirement.
> 
> Finally, the City Charter vests DORIS with the responsibility to preserve and receive all city records of historical, research, cultural or other important value. City Charter, Chapter 72, § 3004(1)(c). The City Charter mandates that DORIS make all of the materials it maintains available for public inspection. §3004(2)(c). The City Charter also mandates that all records which are deemed to be of historical or research value be transferred by the city official or agency to DORIS municipal archives for permanent custody. City Charter, Chapter 49, §1133(b); RCNY §1-07. In transferring the documents to the Center, the City has violated this mandate and has made it less likely that the materials will be readily accessible for public inspection._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go moron. The next paragraph was taken from this PDF:
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/records/pdf/govpub/4983local_law_22_report_to_mayor,_june__2009_.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The Archives of Mayor Rudolph Giuliani
> On December 24, 2001, at the request of Mayor Giuliani, Department of Records Commissioner George Rios signed a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs, Inc. to process the records of the Giuliani mayoral administration. The Giuliani Center contracted the Winthrop Group, a private archival consulting firm, to carry out specific processing activities, based upon a processing plan developed by representatives from the Municipal Archives, the Law Department, and the Winthrop Group. The contract archivists completed their work in December 2006. The archivists divided the records into several series including departmental correspondence, deputy mayors and assistants, World Trade Center-related correspondence, press digest, scheduling office, etc. The Winthrop Group contracted with the vendor Alpha Systems to microfilm and digitize the records. All paper-based records were microfilmed and digitized. *The records are currently available in both formats at the Municipal Archives reference room.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bolded and enlarged the relevant portion of that paragraph for you. So you can no longer say that the documents are hidden away. They are readily available for public consumption. I suggest you get off your sorry ass have a look at them. You have no excuses now.
Click to expand...

he will continue to deny the facts


----------



## Christophera

I don't do goose chases.  You say they exist, you get them.  I have images of concrete surrounding an empty core area.


----------



## slackjawed

I see agent chri$$y is still in the business of promoting his concrete core hoax.

It is sad that there are those gullible enough to fall for such a charlatan, but then this has been the case throughout history.

from;
Charlatan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Synonyms for "charlatan" include "mountebank", "shyster", and "quack". "Mountebank" comes from the Italian montambanco or montimbanco based on the phrase monta in banco  - literally referring to the action of a seller of dubious medicines getting up on a bench to address his audience of potential customers.[2]

"Quack" is a reference to "quackery" or the practice of dubious medicine.
[edit] Famous charlatans

Christophera, the creator of the 911 concrete core hoax.

    * John R. Brinkley, the "goat-gland doctor" who implanted goat glands as a means of curing male impotence, helped pioneer both American and Mexican radio broadcasting, and twice ran unsuccessfully for governor of Kansas.
    * Albert Abrams, the advocate of radionics and other similar electrical quackery who was active in the early twentieth century.[3]
    * Italian Alessandro Cagliostro (real name Giuseppe Balsamo) who claimed to be a count.
    * The mystical Count of St. Germain.
    * Charles Ponzi invented the "Ponzi scheme," a scam that relies on a "pyramid" of "investors" who contribute money to a fraudulent programme."


----------



## Citizen Pat

It continues to appear to me that the evidence presented by authorities lacks evidence in a court of law to substantiate how 3,000 people died.  No matter who did this, the cause of death will be from complete pulverization in a building built to demolish.  Yet the official story goes to great lengths to hide the actual construction plans approved by so many agencies.  WHERE ARE THE PLANS!  Guiliani, it is your civic duty to turn over to a judge ANY EVIDENCE, you took with you from the City files, to the President, A governor, a state or federal judge, or you may be found guilty of misprision of treason.  What do you say, former mayor?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Citizen Pat said:


> It continues to appear to me that the evidence presented by authorities lacks evidence in a court of law to substantiate how 3,000 people died.  No matter who did this, the cause of death will be from complete pulverization in a building built to demolish.  Yet the official story goes to great lengths to hide the actual construction plans approved by so many agencies.  WHERE ARE THE PLANS!  Guiliani, it is your civic duty to turn over to a judge ANY EVIDENCE, you took with you from the City files, to the President, A governor, a state or federal judge, or you may be found guilty of misprision of treason.  What do you say, former mayor?



Citizen Moron,

The plans were scanned, microfilmed, and returned to the Municipal Archives.

Don't fall into Goof-0's web of half truths and outright distortions. The official cause of death is "Homicide", because the twins were felled by 2 groups of rag-heads using commercial planes as missiles.


----------



## Citizen Pat

Let's get a real discussion going here, on evidence


----------



## DiveCon

Citizen Pat said:


> Let's get a real discussion going here, on evidence


since you have none, how about you start


----------



## Citizen Pat

Why not offer evidence Dive Con, you show your blindness to easily.  

Don't you ever wonder before you go to sleep, that your children's children will inherit the mess you defend?


----------



## Citizen Pat

Giuliani needs to turn that evidence over to the Attorney General of New York, FBI and a federal/state judge.  Having them in a vault with your promise we can review them, is not practical.  The scientists need to review evidence in the custody of law enforcement not corporations under a corporate agreement.


----------



## DiveCon

Citizen Pat said:


> Giuliani needs to turn that evidence over to the Attorney General of New York, FBI and a federal/state judge.  Having them in a vault with your promise we can review them, is not practical.  The scientists need to review evidence in the custody of law enforcement not corporations under a corporate agreement.


everything he has has already been
you are fucking delusional
'


----------



## Citizen Pat

Or better yet, post it online so that all records are open and transparent.  How about sending them to NIST in an open for the public disclosure of stamped plans, construction photos etc.


----------



## DiveCon

Citizen Pat said:


> Why not offer evidence Dive Con, you show your blindness to easily.
> 
> Don't you ever wonder before you go to sleep, that your children's children will inherit the mess you defend?


yes, i call delusional fucking morons delusional fucking morons
dont want to be called that, then stop posting delusional BULLSHIT


----------



## Citizen Pat

What is with your programmers DIveCon, they need to come up with something better than delusional.  Evidence gathering is my purpose.  Yours seems a bit obstructive to that process.


----------



## DiveCon

Citizen Pat said:


> What is with your programmers DIveCon, they need to come up with something better than delusional.  Evidence gathering is my purpose.  Yours seems a bit obstructive to that process.


then show the evidence 
andf it better be legit or it will be dismissed just like the BULLSHIT the OP posts


----------



## DiveCon

if you think the WTC towers had a concrete core you are fucking delusional


----------



## Citizen Pat

I, too filed an IN RE to the US District Judge.  You should have seen the run around the judges did to avoid getting the information.  They told us we had to file a criminal filing to get a letter to any US District Judge.  The law for reporting misprision of treason only calls for a citizen to hand information to a judge.  There is no procedure in US courts to take the information directly to a Judge.  We had to file a criminal action IN RE.  The day judge Real ruled it should be filed in Civil.  We did an Order to Show Cause why treasonous acts are civil and not criminal.  He passes it to Presiding Judge Audrey Collins, who also refuses to receive and her staff threatens the US Marshall if we stand outside the door of the Judge to give her the notice.


----------



## DiveCon

Citizen Pat said:


> I, too filed an IN RE to the US District Judge.  You should have seen the run around the judges did to avoid getting the information.  They told us we had to file a criminal filing to get a letter to any US District Judge.  The law for reporting misprision of treason only calls for a citizen to hand information to a judge.  There is no procedure in US courts to take the information directly to a Judge.  We had to file a criminal action IN RE.  The day judge Real ruled it should be filed in Civil.  We did an Order to Show Cause why treasonous acts are civil and not criminal.  He passes it to Presiding Judge Audrey Collins, who also refuses to receive and her staff threatens the US Marshall if we stand outside the door of the Judge to give her the notice.


gee, two judges told you what to do and you think YOU know better

seek out professional help
you are fucking INSANE


----------



## Citizen Pat

I reviewed your link DiveCon, and it only proves my point further, The city gave up the ORIGINAL PLANS to a CORPORATION.  They only kept digitized and microfilmed records.  As a planner and former commissioner, I understand how easy it is to alter digitized records and microfilm records, in cases as small as building permits.  However a court of law requires original evidence.  Why didn't the City immediately turn the structural details and plans to the Attorney General of NEW YORK?


----------



## DiveCon

Citizen Pat said:


> I reviewed your link DiveCon, and it only proves my point further, The city gave up the ORIGINAL PLANS to a CORPORATION.  They only kept digitized and microfilmed records.  As a planner and former commissioner, I understand how easy it is to alter digitized records and microfilm records, in cases as small as building permits.  However a court of law requires original evidence.  Why didn't the City immediately turn the structural details and plans to the Attorney General of NEW YORK?


WRONG< moron
it wasnt MY link in the first place
and it was to FACTS
fact is they made copies and returned the originals
you and everyone that believes like you are paranoid delusional and need medication


----------



## Citizen Pat

A citizen doing a civic duty to report misprision of treason to a judge IS NOT INSANE.  You calling our duty to support and defend the US Constitution is insane?  How were you so brainwashed to respond in such a way... your grandmothers and grandfathers are weeping for the children to come from such a mind altered behavior


----------



## DiveCon

Citizen Pat said:


> A citizen doing a civic duty to report misprision of treason to a judge IS NOT INSANE.  You calling our duty to support and defend the US Constitution is insane?  How were you so brainwashed to respond in such a way... your grandmothers and grandfathers are weeping for the children to come from such a mind altered behavior


YOU'RE FUCKING INSANE


----------



## DiveCon

assholes like you disgust me


----------



## Citizen Pat

Do you catch yourself blinking in code or something?  Try deep breathing.  Focus on the future with your condescending closed mind.  Are you fearful of the truth?


----------



## DiveCon

Citizen Pat said:


> Do you catch yourself blinking in code or something?  Try deep breathing.  Focus on the future with your condescending closed mind.  Are you fearful of the truth?


i fear nothing
but you dont have the truth


----------



## Citizen Pat

It appears your behavior is getting obvious Dive Con, you need to wake up now, your time for defending the obstructionists of justice is over.


----------



## Citizen Pat

We never filed a case, DiveCon, we filed information to be given to a judge.  There is no procedure in US Court to have important information of misprision of treason directly to a judge.  But it was filed and it is evidence awaiting a criminal court, should we ever catch the people who destroyed 3,000 lives and changed our economy forever.


----------



## Citizen Pat

Be bold everyone!  Stand your ground



christophera said:


> a filing at a u.s. District court was completed on february 18,  2010 disclosing misprision of treason.
> 
> Local court rules had no accommodation to present any letter to a judge.  Such is specifically against the rules.  U.s. Code requirements did not matter.  After a few trips to the court house a criminal filing was made pursuant to evidenced violations of law and actions constituting evasion or concealment of acts embodying treason.  This page has links to all exhibits and photographic panels.
> 
> title 18, part i, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> as can be seen on the below conformed face page, this made possible an "order to show cause" relating to title 18 authority and duty of a judge within federal criminal procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> accordingly, assertions of "steel core columns" in the core of the twin towers is misprision of treason if the violation of law  enabling the deception by fema of nist and the public is not observed and evidence from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area is not provided to substantiate they existed.
> 
> All reference to steel core columns without such respective action is misprision of treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Citizen Pat said:


> It appears your behavior is getting obvious Dive Con, you need to wake up now, your time for defending the obstructionists of justice is over.


i am awake, moron
you need serious professional help
you are fucking INSANE


----------



## DiveCon

Citizen Pat said:


> Be bold everyone!  Stand your ground
> 
> 
> 
> christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> a filing at a u.s. District court was completed on february 18,  2010 disclosing misprision of treason.
> 
> Local court rules had no accommodation to present any letter to a judge.  Such is specifically against the rules.  U.s. Code requirements did not matter.  After a few trips to the court house a criminal filing was made pursuant to evidenced violations of law and actions constituting evasion or concealment of acts embodying treason.  This page has links to all exhibits and photographic panels.
> 
> 
> 
> as can be seen on the below conformed face page, this made possible an "order to show cause" relating to title 18 authority and duty of a judge within federal criminal procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> accordingly, assertions of "steel core columns" in the core of the twin towers is misprision of treason if the violation of law  enabling the deception by fema of nist and the public is not observed and evidence from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area is not provided to substantiate they existed.
> 
> All reference to steel core columns without such respective action is misprision of treason.
Click to expand...

you are as fucking crazy as he is


----------



## Citizen Pat

There can be no decision on a reporting of Misprision of Treason to a Judge.  It was not a court case.  It was a way of producing evidence to a court of law, should a case ever be filed.


----------



## Citizen Pat

Your unconscious is run amok DiveCon.  WAKE UP!! WAKE UP!! you are being used to cover up!


----------



## DiveCon

Citizen Pat said:


> Your unconscious is run amok DiveCon.  WAKE UP!! WAKE UP!! you are being used to cover up!


LOL you are a clown
just like goof-o-phera


----------



## Citizen Pat

When was the last time you saw a sunrise DiveCon.  Your negative behavior is scripted.  A citizen of these United States is afforded the responsibility to support and defend the constitution from enemies within and abroad.  I turned over what evidence I had knowledge of?  Did you?


----------



## DiveCon

Citizen Pat said:


> When was the last time you saw a sunrise DiveCon.  Your negative behavior is scripted.  A citizen of these United States is afforded the responsibility to support and defend the constitution from enemies within and abroad.  I turned over what evidence I had knowledge of?  Did you?


you have no evidence


----------



## Citizen Pat

I stand my ground.



Citizen Pat said:


> Be bold everyone!  Stand your ground
> 
> 
> 
> christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> a filing at a u.s. District court was completed on february 18,  2010 disclosing misprision of treason.
> 
> Local court rules had no accommodation to present any letter to a judge.  Such is specifically against the rules.  U.s. Code requirements did not matter.  After a few trips to the court house a criminal filing was made pursuant to evidenced violations of law and actions constituting evasion or concealment of acts embodying treason.  This page has links to all exhibits and photographic panels.
> 
> title 18, part i, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> as can be seen on the below conformed face page, this made possible an "order to show cause" relating to title 18 authority and duty of a judge within federal criminal procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> accordingly, assertions of "steel core columns" in the core of the twin towers is misprision of treason if the violation of law  enabling the deception by fema of nist and the public is not observed and evidence from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area is not provided to substantiate they existed.
> 
> All reference to steel core columns without such respective action is misprision of treason.
Click to expand...


----------



## Citizen Pat

It's time the public receive the originally approved structural plans with official stamps on them.  FEMA, Port Authority and City of New York owe the People of the United States the foundation evidence of how these buildings were pulverized.



Christophera said:


> A filing at a U.S. District court was completed on February 18,  2010 disclosing misprision of treason.
> 
> Local court rules had no accommodation to present any letter to a judge.  Such is specifically against the rules.  U.S. code requirements did not matter.  After a few trips to the court house a criminal filing was made pursuant to evidenced violations of law and actions constituting evasion or concealment of acts embodying treason.  This page has links to all exhibits and photographic panels.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> As can be seen on the below conformed face page, this made possible an "ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE" relating to Title 18 authority and duty of a judge within federal criminal procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accordingly, assertions of "steel core columns" in the core of the Twin towers is misprision of treason IF the violation of law  enabling the deception by FEMA of NIST and the public is not observed AND evidence from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area is not provided to substantiate they existed.
> 
> All reference to steel core columns without such respective action is misprision of treason.


----------



## DiveCon

we have a new moron to play with
LOL


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> we have a new moron to play with
> LOL



Not true, and you also have no evidence for steel core columns.  You do have treasonous behavior.

You also have no capacity as an agent of treason to recognize violations of law concealing treason.  That's the way traitors are.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have a new moron to play with
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, and you also have no evidence for steel core columns.  You do have treasonous behavior.
> 
> You also have no capacity as an agent of treason to recognize violations of law concealing treason.  That's the way traitors are.
Click to expand...


Take my challenge Chris. Draw a scaled drawing of WTC1's concrete core and fit all that was there inside.

If you can do that and prove your core could have fit as you say, I'll leave you alone and leave this board.

What have you got to lose? 

Come on coward? Prove me wrong once and for all. I DARE you to try.


----------



## Gamolon

Citizen Pat said:


> It's time the public receive the originally approved structural plans with official stamps on them.  FEMA, Port Authority and City of New York owe the People of the United States the foundation evidence of how these buildings were pulverized.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> A filing at a U.S. District court was completed on February 18,  2010 disclosing misprision of treason.
> 
> Local court rules had no accommodation to present any letter to a judge.  Such is specifically against the rules.  U.S. code requirements did not matter.  After a few trips to the court house a criminal filing was made pursuant to evidenced violations of law and actions constituting evasion or concealment of acts embodying treason.  This page has links to all exhibits and photographic panels.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> As can be seen on the below conformed face page, this made possible an "ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE" relating to Title 18 authority and duty of a judge within federal criminal procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accordingly, assertions of "steel core columns" in the core of the Twin towers is misprision of treason IF the violation of law  enabling the deception by FEMA of NIST and the public is not observed AND evidence from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area is not provided to substantiate they existed.
> 
> All reference to steel core columns without such respective action is misprision of treason.
Click to expand...


Why won't Chris draw a scaled drawing of his WTC1 concrete core and fit everything that was there inside of it? 

I issued him a challenge and he won;t take it.

Why? What's he afraid of?

Or is this Citizen CHRIS?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Citizen Pat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's time the public receive the originally approved structural plans with official stamps on them.  FEMA, Port Authority and City of New York owe the People of the United States the foundation evidence of how these buildings were pulverized.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> A filing at a U.S. District court was completed on February 18,  2010 disclosing misprision of treason.
> 
> Local court rules had no accommodation to present any letter to a judge.  Such is specifically against the rules.  U.S. code requirements did not matter.  After a few trips to the court house a criminal filing was made pursuant to evidenced violations of law and actions constituting evasion or concealment of acts embodying treason.  This page has links to all exhibits and photographic panels.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> As can be seen on the below conformed face page, this made possible an "ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE" relating to Title 18 authority and duty of a judge within federal criminal procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accordingly, assertions of "steel core columns" in the core of the Twin towers is misprision of treason IF the violation of law  enabling the deception by FEMA of NIST and the public is not observed AND evidence from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area is not provided to substantiate they existed.
> 
> All reference to steel core columns without such respective action is misprision of treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why won't Chris draw a scaled drawing of his WTC1 concrete core and fit everything that was there inside of it?
> 
> I issued him a challenge and he won;t take it.
> 
> Why? What's he afraid of?
> 
> Or is this Citizen CHRIS?
Click to expand...


You have issued subterfuge and I'm not participating agent.  You have not got the first piece of evidence you need to assert the core structure FEMA misrepresents.

An image showing it on 9-11.  The concrete tubular core is plain to see.






I am not Patricia Elton.  I am Christopher A. Brown.

Who are you?  Name please.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Pat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's time the public receive the originally approved structural plans with official stamps on them.  FEMA, Port Authority and City of New York owe the People of the United States the foundation evidence of how these buildings were pulverized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't Chris draw a scaled drawing of his WTC1 concrete core and fit everything that was there inside of it?
> 
> I issued him a challenge and he won;t take it.
> 
> Why? What's he afraid of?
> 
> Or is this Citizen CHRIS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have issued subterfuge and I'm not participating agent.  You have not got the first piece of evidence you need to assert the core structure FEMA misrepresents.
> 
> An image showing it on 9-11.  The concrete tubular core is plain to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not Patricia Elton.  I am Christopher A. Brown.
> 
> Who are you?  Name please.
Click to expand...


Oh yes I do have the evidence AND proof which is why you are afraid to try and prove mne wrong.

You state that WTC1 had a concrete core wall between the first row of core columns and the second row of columns. Here is your first drawing you did years ago of the core. COMPLETE with dimensions you had gotten from your supposed documentary. It was of the lobby level of WTC1.





The long axis core walls you have at 12' thick while the short axis walls you have at 17' thick. The problem with this is that the express elevators, one bank of 12 on one side and one bank of 11 on the other, were located between the outer ring of core columns and the first inner ring of columns. Your core was NOT located there. Here is a drawing to represent what you think existed:





BAsed on that, you say that ALL access to ANY elevator was from within the concrete core. That makes a total of 47 elevators, 1 freight elevator, and three stairwells INSIDE YOUR concrete core of 80' x 120'. Not to mention a 16' access hallway that ran the length of the long axis. The opening for the hallway is on the left of this photo at the end shown here:





Here is a photo of the 16' hallway from the other side with the blue rectangle around it. Explan something Chris. How did your 12' thick concrete core wall fit in that space with the RED RECTANGLE arond it and still have room for the bay of express elevators?????:





Not to mention how many mistakes you've made with your photo analysis that you've had to admit to. 

Not to mention the fact that you used to think that there was no express elevator access to from outside the core at the lobby level in BOTH towers until I proved you wrong and you admitted to. I can post that thread if you'd like. After you admitted that, you came up with some story about how the towers were radically different.

Bullshit.

You got caught in a lie and had to change your story.

So I challenge you Chris. Prove me wrong and show that your core could fit everything. You can't do it. It's impossible and you know it. That's why you keep running from the challenge.

Coward.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Pat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's time the public receive the originally approved structural plans with official stamps on them.  FEMA, Port Authority and City of New York owe the People of the United States the foundation evidence of how these buildings were pulverized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't Chris draw a scaled drawing of his WTC1 concrete core and fit everything that was there inside of it?
> 
> I issued him a challenge and he won;t take it.
> 
> Why? What's he afraid of?
> 
> Or is this Citizen CHRIS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have issued subterfuge and I'm not participating agent.  You have not got the first piece of evidence you need to assert the core structure FEMA misrepresents.
> 
> An image showing it on 9-11.  The concrete tubular core is plain to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not Patricia Elton.  I am Christopher A. Brown.
> 
> Who are you?  Name please.
Click to expand...


Elton?

Where'd you get her last name and how'd you know it was PATRICIA? It's not in her public profile...

Did you ask one of your cronies to post here for you?


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't Chris draw a scaled drawing of his WTC1 concrete core and fit everything that was there inside of it?
> 
> I issued him a challenge and he won;t take it.
> 
> Why? What's he afraid of?
> 
> Or is this Citizen CHRIS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have issued subterfuge and I'm not participating agent.  You have not got the first piece of evidence you need to assert the core structure FEMA misrepresents.
> 
> An image showing it on 9-11.  The concrete tubular core is plain to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not Patricia Elton.  I am Christopher A. Brown.
> 
> Who are you?  Name please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Elton?
> 
> Where'd you get her last name and how'd you know it was PATRICIA? It's not in her public profile...
> 
> Did you ask one of your cronies to post here for you?
Click to expand...

ah, its one of his "drones"


----------



## Liability

Citizen Pat said:


> When was the last time you saw a sunrise DiveCon.  Your negative behavior is scripted.  A citizen of these United States is afforded the responsibility to support and defend the constitution from enemies within and abroad.  I turned over what evidence I had knowledge of?  Did you?



*What* did you turn over, exactly?

*To whom* did you turn it over?

*When* did you turn it over?

*Under what name* did you turn it over?

CriscoFEARa has managed to persuade you, (Ms. Elton I presume?) to join him on this message board?


It probably hasn't dawned on you, but let's explore the possibility anyway:

The Court to whom you and your pal, the child-support evading joke, CriscoFEARa, submitted your documents regarding the alleged misprision of treason has done WHAT with it?

If, as I suspect, the answer in substantive terms is exactly and precisely nothing, it is POSSIBLE that there is a good, valid, legitimate reason for that.

You provided absolutely nothing of any value.  It follows that there is nothing of value that can be done with it.


----------



## Christophera

The court evaded their duty and reassigned it to us in defense of the Constitution.

Panel 5 proves the steel in the core cannot be core columns because of the butt plates used to join elevator guide rail support steel.







Elevator guide rail support steel is weak and cannot stand on its own.  The empty core are seen in all 9-11 images that reveal the core, prove there were no steel core columns.






That is rebar of the west concrete core wall, about 40 pieces.


----------



## Gamolon

Sorry Chris, but you lose again.

I have proven that your core could not have existed.

You won't even try to prove my evidence wrong. This is a sure sign that you KNOW I am right. 

Come on chickenshit. Prove me wrong. I'm begging you to try. You'll get your ass handed to you.


----------



## Christophera

Blah, blah, blah.  You've proven you can post text and photoshop WTC 2 lobby photos to appear as WTC 1.






because you have no evidence for steel core columns.

You've proven you ignore violations of law[/url that deprive the public of the buildings plans.


----------



## Gamolon

Come on coward. Except my challenge. 

Prove me wrong. Or can't you?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> because you have no evidence for steel core columns.



Sorry weasel, but your reverse tactics won't work here. We're discussing your core and it's impossibility to have existed physically, not the columns.

Nice try though.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The court evaded their duty and reassigned it to us in defense of the Constitution.



the court did exactly as they should have... looked at the evidence you provided, which was nothing more than absurd interpretations of photos and misquotes, and decided there is no basis for your claim.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> because you have no evidence for steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry weasel, but your reverse tactics won't work here. We're discussing your core and it's impossibility to have existed physically, not the columns.
> 
> Nice try though.
Click to expand...


The core is the only thing to discuss, because it existed and there is evidence of it.  The end view of the concrete core on the left and spire, structural steel outside the core, on the right.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The court evaded their duty and reassigned it to us in defense of the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the court did exactly as they should have... looked at the evidence you provided, which was nothing more than absurd interpretations of photos and misquotes, and decided there is no basis for your claim.
Click to expand...


The difference between a claim and "information regarding" in a criminal miscelaneous filinh is vast.

As an agent you woudn't acknowledge any of it.

The evidence is substancial, but the judges recognition of their oath is not.

The butt plates prove the steel in the core was not connected strongly enough to be core columns.


----------



## Citizen Pat

I also filed the IN RE to be given to a judge by filing it in both criminal and civil court.  This is not a complaint as the current procedures for filing a misprision of treason.  The US Court had no procedures under which a judge could receive information or evidence relating to a treasonous act.  Their computer system did not allow for a simple letter to be received by any US District Judge directly.  Isn't that odd?  The law compels any citizen with knowledge of a misprision of treason to give that information to the US President, A governor of any state or a state or federal judge.  You should have seen the stonewalling done by Presiding Judge Audrey Collins' aide, refusing to let her get the information, refusing to give his name, and threatening US Marshall.  We would have welcomed the Marshall and asked him to give her the information.



creativedreams said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> A filing at a U.S. District court was completed on February 18,  2010 disclosing misprision of treason.
> 
> Local court rules had no accommodation to present any letter to a judge.  Such is specifically against the rules.  U.S. code requirements did not matter.  After a few trips to the court house a criminal filing was made pursuant to evidenced violations of law and actions constituting evasion or concealment of acts embodying treason.  This page has links to all exhibits and photographic panels.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> As can be seen on the below conformed face page, this made possible an "ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE" relating to Title 18 authority and duty of a judge within federal criminal procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accordingly, assertions of "steel core columns" in the core of the Twin towers is misprision of treason IF the violation of law  enabling the deception by FEMA of NIST and the public is not observed AND evidence from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area is not provided to substantiate they existed.
> 
> All reference to steel core columns without such respective action is misprision of treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you believe will come of your filing?
Click to expand...


----------



## Citizen Pat

I wonder if being under admiralty law allows the judges to shirk responsibility in the matter of evidence of the cause of death.  At least the filing IN RE is a permanent record, and can be used later to establish a foundation to the actual criminal act in the murder of 3,000 people, if we are ever able to get out of the treaty laws long enough to try someone in a US Court.


----------



## stannrodd

Christopher Brown is by personal admission an idiot ..

He has proven this repeatedly .. please read his postings ..


----------



## Fizz

stupid people shouldnt breed.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fizz said:


> stupid people shouldnt breed.



Stupid people like Chris should be banned from the internet.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The butt plates prove the steel in the core was not connected strongly enough to be core columns.



Why is it that the last and furthest column "has the butt plate" yet the first two clearly have lugs?

The first two are the same column types as the third? What proof do you have that you aren't misrepresenting "lugs" as "a butt plate" because the last column is blurry and you can make it up?

As I have said, I have other CLEAR photos of lugs. I can't find ONE CLEAR photo of a butt plate. Yet you can discern the difference between a butt plate and lugs in a distant, blurry photo? 

I've asked you for clear photos or proof of butt plates being used to join steel columns in other structures to help your claim. You've provided none. It stands to reason that since all clear photos show lugs, what we see in your photos are clearly lugs also.

As I said before, you use blurry, distant photos ONLY in an attempt to mislead people.

You're a weasel.


----------



## Christophera

Not every section needs realignment.  Only those that need alignment get butt plates.  Lifting lugs have to be cut off to weld the butt plate to the support steel.

I've asked you to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans AND 6,000 photo files and you've refused.

You have negative credibility.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Not every section needs realignment.  Only those that need alignment get butt plates.  Lifting lugs have to be cut off to weld the butt plate to the support steel.
> 
> I've asked you to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans AND 6,000 photo files and you've refused.
> 
> You have negative credibility.



Show me proof idiot!

All I see are blurry photos of lugs that you try and pass off as butt plates. Show me examples of other butt plates used to join steel columns. Or find just one other CLEAR photo of a butt plate used in the WTC towers.

The fact that you can't provide either of these means you're making shit up yet again.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not every section needs realignment.  Only those that need alignment get butt plates.  Lifting lugs have to be cut off to weld the butt plate to the support steel.
> 
> I've asked you to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans AND 6,000 photo files and you've refused.
> 
> You have negative credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me proof idiot!
Click to expand...


Your posting is proof you have an agenda promoting unlawful government.  Exactly what the infiltration is doing with government.  You are heere to protect them.

The suggestion this is gypsum fastened to "steel core columns" is ABSURD.  That is concrete.






Show me reason idiot!


----------



## stannrodd

Crustyshincter said:
			
		

> Show me reason idiot!



You wouldn't know reason if it came out of your bottom .. Chrissy Poos !!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not every section needs realignment.  Only those that need alignment get butt plates.  Lifting lugs have to be cut off to weld the butt plate to the support steel.
> 
> I've asked you to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans AND 6,000 photo files and you've refused.
> 
> You have negative credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me proof idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your posting is proof you have an agenda promoting unlawful government.  Exactly what the infiltration is doing with government.  You are heere to protect them.
> 
> The suggestion this is gypsum fastened to "steel core columns" is ABSURD.  That is concrete.
> 
> Show me reason idiot!
Click to expand...


As delusional as you are Pat, you wouldn't know what to do if you were exposed to reason.

You would probably be found curled up on the floor in the fetal position, blithering and drooling, because you couldn't remember if you were supposed to be Chris or Pat at that moment.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not every section needs realignment.  Only those that need alignment get butt plates.  Lifting lugs have to be cut off to weld the butt plate to the support steel.
> 
> I've asked you to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans AND 6,000 photo files and you've refused.
> 
> You have negative credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me proof idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your posting is proof you have an agenda promoting unlawful government.  Exactly what the infiltration is doing with government.  You are heere to protect them.
> 
> The suggestion this is gypsum fastened to "steel core columns" is ABSURD.  That is concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me reason idiot!
Click to expand...


hey look!! its the same thing chris keeps showing but in this pic we can see its steel. gee, i wonder why chris only shows the picture with the silhouette and not the pic that shows what its actually made out of......

oh thats right. its because chris is a lying sack of shit, a delusional moron and a criminal.


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> The suggestion this is gypsum fastened to "steel core columns" is ABSURD. That is concrete.



Steel columns can only be .. what we see .. there are no concrete walls.

Any suggestion that this is a tubular concrete core can easily be dismissed with logic and reason.

Clearly there are massive support columns in a state of collapse ..

..clearly there are no massive walls of a tubular concrete core as alleged..
..clearly the photo which Chris shows is simply a blurry image which has no detail.

..Clearly Chris is a lying turd burglar ..


----------



## Christophera

Your image does not show the core, it shows the steel around the core.






When you ignore violations of law that enable your pretend confusion, other laws will be observed by those who stand to support and defend the constitution, and you will be silenced by law.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Your image does not show the core, it shows the steel around the core.



Steel that miraculously stays in place after the "concrete core" it surrounds is vaporized by the C-4 encasing the "high-tensile 6" stainless steel rebar" designed, manufactured, guarded and welded by the DoD and their security cleared welders.

Steel that can stay in place after that. I wonder who designed, manufactured, guarded and welded the steel columns??

Here is my list of possible candidates, fitting in with Goof-0-phera's theory;
The FDA
The DMV
The DNR
The USDA
The GLBT task force
C.A.I.R.
The BSA
The GSA


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your image does not show the core, it shows the steel around the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steel that miraculously stays in place after the "concrete core" it surrounds is vaporized
Click to expand...


No, pulverized, just BEFORE the concrete wall is seen, concrete is detonating above it.  In this case the steel has been dropped first.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your image does not show the core, it shows the steel around the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steel that miraculously stays in place after the "concrete core" it surrounds is vaporized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, pulverized, just BEFORE the concrete wall is seen, concrete is detonating above it.  In this case the steel has been dropped first.
Click to expand...


Damn, could you be any more delusional?

First YOU post a picture of the spire, then you make this claim it was "pulverized". 

Ask someone to help you make up your mind, retard.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your image does not show the core, it shows the steel around the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steel that miraculously stays in place after the "concrete core" it surrounds is vaporized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, pulverized, just BEFORE the concrete wall is seen, concrete is detonating above it.
Click to expand...


says who? back up your claim that concrete detonates. where is the source for this claim?


----------



## Liability

*OMG!  Court takes ACTION on CriscoFEARa's filed papers!*











[insert flushing sound effect here]


----------



## Christophera

Here are detonations.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEON7g7Nxnc&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - listen to the demolition wave[/ame]

Here are firefighters talking about the detonations.

http://algoxy.com/psych/images/discussion_in_firehouse.mpg

Post an image of this supposed core on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

fake video


----------



## Christophera

Not fake, but the post 9-11 psyops tries to make people think it was fake because that will help the perpetrators of mass murder and treason to evade law.

Or are you saying this one is fake?

http://algoxy.com/psych/images/discussion_in_firehouse.mpg


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Here are detonations.
> 
> YouTube - listen to the demolition wave


FAKE AUDIO TRACK!!!!!

HAHAhahahahaha!!! your such a moron to post that fake shit!! i would say you've been caught posting fake evidence but you've been posting fake evidence all long. 

here's the REAL video with the REAL audio track.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOGI33HsiCc]YouTube - WTC Collapse Best Angle - InfoDebug.com[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Not fake, but the post 9-11 psyops tries to make people think it was fake because that will help the perpetrators of mass murder and treason to evade law.
> 
> Or are you saying this one is fake?
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/discussion_in_firehouse.mpg


because it is
the sound was CLEARLY overdubbed, and not even done well
i knew it was fake the FIRST time a troofer moron posted it


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Not fake, but the post 9-11 psyops tries to make people think it was fake because that will help the perpetrators of mass murder and treason to evade law.
> 
> Or are you saying this one is fake?
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/discussion_in_firehouse.mpg



i'm not downloading anything from your fucking website!!


----------



## Liability

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are detonations.
> 
> YouTube - listen to the demolition wave
> 
> 
> 
> FAKE AUDIO TRACK!!!!!
> 
> HAHAhahahahaha!!! your such a moron to post that fake shit!! i would say you've been caught posting fake evidence but you've been posting fake evidence all long.
> 
> here's the REAL video with the REAL audio track.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOGI33HsiCc]YouTube - WTC Collapse Best Angle - InfoDebug.com[/ame]
Click to expand...


But but but 

posting a faked video or soundtrack is like lying.

In fact, it is lying.

CriscoFEARa lies??????

O' the humanity!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not fake, but the post 9-11 psyops tries to make people think it was fake because that will help the perpetrators of mass murder and treason to evade law.
> 
> Or are you saying this one is fake?
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/discussion_in_firehouse.mpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not downloading anything from your fucking website!!
Click to expand...

not from his blood money site

no way


----------



## Christophera

Like I said, agents refuse to use evidence.

Here is the transcription.

_    "[T]here was just an explosion [in the south tower]. It seemed like on television [when] they blow up these buildings. It seemed like it was going all the way around like a belt, all these explosions."--Firefighter Richard Banaciski

    "I saw a flash flash flash [at] the lower level of the building. You know like when they demolish a building?"
    --Assistant Fire Commissioner Stephen Gregory

    "t was [like a] professional demolition where they set the charges on certain floors and then you hear 'Pop, pop, pop, pop, pop'."
    --Paramedic Daniel Rivera

_


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Like I said, agents refuse to use evidence.
> 
> Here is the transcription.
> 
> _    "[T]here was just an explosion [in the south tower]. It seemed like on television [when] they blow up these buildings. It seemed like it was going all the way around like a belt, all these explosions."--Firefighter Richard Banaciski
> 
> "I saw a flash flash flash [at] the lower level of the building. You know like when they demolish a building?"
> --Assistant Fire Commissioner Stephen Gregory
> 
> "t was [like a] professional demolition where they set the charges on certain floors and then you hear 'Pop, pop, pop, pop, pop'."
> --Paramedic Daniel Rivera
> 
> _


_

see the word "LIKE"? 

do you know what that means?

apparently not....

if somebody beats you like a red-headed step-child it doesnt mean you actually become a red headed step-child. it is a comparison. _


----------



## Gamolon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are detonations.
> 
> YouTube - listen to the demolition wave
> 
> 
> 
> FAKE AUDIO TRACK!!!!!
> 
> HAHAhahahahaha!!! your such a moron to post that fake shit!! i would say you've been caught posting fake evidence but you've been posting fake evidence all long.
> 
> here's the REAL video with the REAL audio track.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOGI33HsiCc]YouTube - WTC Collapse Best Angle - InfoDebug.com[/ame]
Click to expand...


Hey Chris!

You just got busted BIG time!!!! Yeah, you're seeking the truth all right.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are detonations.
> 
> YouTube - listen to the demolition wave
> 
> 
> 
> FAKE AUDIO TRACK!!!!!
> 
> HAHAhahahahaha!!! your such a moron to post that fake shit!! i would say you've been caught posting fake evidence but you've been posting fake evidence all long.
> 
> here's the REAL video with the REAL audio track.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOGI33HsiCc]YouTube - WTC Collapse Best Angle - InfoDebug.com[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Chris!
> 
> You just got busted BIG time!!!! Yeah, you're seeking the truth all right.
Click to expand...


I've seen this ploy before.  No way is bad video released first, then better video later that just happens to have different audio.

All this means is that the perpetrators had someone video taping the event.  They did so to do exactly the scam you try to do now.  That the camera was the closest and the camerman stood there while the detonations progressed down, shows they knew the extent of the event and that they could safely do so until the demo got lower.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> FAKE AUDIO TRACK!!!!!
> 
> HAHAhahahahaha!!! your such a moron to post that fake shit!! i would say you've been caught posting fake evidence but you've been posting fake evidence all long.
> 
> here's the REAL video with the REAL audio track.
> 
> YouTube - WTC Collapse Best Angle - InfoDebug.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chris!
> 
> You just got busted BIG time!!!! Yeah, you're seeking the truth all right.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen this ploy before.  No way is bad video released first, then better video later that just happens to have different audio
Click to expand...


Hey dumbass. Look at the post date of your video and then look at the post date of the other video...

Why is your video dated August 28th, 2008 and the other video is dated June 39th, 2006. Two years earlier!


----------



## Christophera

Dates can be faked, intentions are obvious.  The audio of the more recent video you link to has obvious filtering at certain frequencies.

The detonations match the audio pulses anyway.


----------



## Liability

christofeara said:


> * * * *[blithering babbling bullshit snipped] * * * *



<<flush>>


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Dates can be faked, intentions are obvious.  The audio of the more recent video you link to has obvious filtering at certain frequencies.
> 
> The detonations match the audio pulses anyway.



Really? Then why did you bring dates up when it supported your claim, but when it goes against you, it gets brushed off?

You're nothing but a typical truther.

What an idiot.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chris!
> 
> You just got busted BIG time!!!! Yeah, you're seeking the truth all right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen this ploy before.  No way is bad video released first, then better video later that just happens to have different audio
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass. Look at the post date of your video and then look at the post date of the other video...
> 
> Why is your video dated August 28th, 2008 and the other video is dated June 39th, 2006. Two years earlier!
Click to expand...

BUSTED AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol


----------



## Fizz

Hahahahaha!!! he is standing by his faked video even after being caught!!! 

what a fucking moron!!! 

let's seeeeeee.....

he posts pictures of the steel core and claims nobody can show the steel core.

he posts a picture of the towers overlayed onto the spire taken from two different angles and putting the tower in the wrong place.

he posts pictures of dust and claims its concrete.

he posts a reporter saying "concrete core" and claims robertson said it. then newsweek even gets a quote from robertson to clarify and he still denies facts!!

AND NOW HE POSTS FAKE VIDEO!!!! 

(you got me convinced finally, chris. i'm will you 100% on this concrete core stuff!!)


----------



## Liability

Fizz said:


> Hahahahaha!!! he is standing by his faked video even after being caught!!!
> 
> what a fucking moron!!!
> 
> let's seeeeeee.....
> 
> he posts pictures of the steel core and claims nobody can show the steel core.
> 
> he posts a picture of the towers overlayed onto the spire taken from two different angles and putting the tower in the wrong place.
> 
> he posts pictures of dust and claims its concrete.
> 
> he posts a reporter saying "concrete core" and claims robertson said it. then newsweek even gets a quote from robertson to clarify and he still denies facts!!
> 
> AND NOW HE POSTS FAKE VIDEO!!!!
> 
> (you got me convinced finally, chris. i'm will you 100% on this concrete core stuff!!)



Nice summary.


----------



## Christophera

I stand by the logic that no one releases crappy video first, and if they do, and the higher quality video is accompnaied with altered audio, the fist bad video was for the purpose of trying to make fake audio more credible.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> I stand by the logic that no one releases crappy video first, and if they do, and the higher quality video is accompnaied with altered audio, the fist bad video was for the purpose of trying to make fake audio more credible.



A mental case like you doesn't stand by any logic.  You cannot find logic.  Logic and you cannot co-exist in the same realm at the same time.

What you 'stand by" is the fact that you are exposed as an agent of disinformation, you treasonous piece of shit.


----------



## Christophera

I've filed my proof of treason,

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

Why haven't you filed yours?

Here are your crimes.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> I've filed my proof of treason,
> 
> * * * *




Wrong, retard.  You have filed ONLY your allegations of "treason [sic]."  

In doing so, you filthy degenerate dishonest imbecile, you only made a more completely public fool of yourself.


----------



## Christophera

An agent would pretend the evidence is not proof, because agents do not use evidence.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

The filing with the criminal court clerk of the US district court has links to all of the evidence proving a concrete core and a conspiracy to decieve America.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> An agent would pretend the evidence is not proof, because agents do not use evidence.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> The filing with the criminal court clerk of the US district court has links to all of the evidence proving a concrete core and a conspiracy to decieve America.




Nope.  The only "agent" here is you, scumbag piss-boi.  You pretend that your fantasy allegations are evidence or proof.

They aren't.

You won't even admit it when you have been repeatedly refuted by actual and verified facts. 

You have no integrity and no allegiance to the truth.

You give aid and comfort to the actual enemy.

You suck donkey dick.

You seriously are a low life bitch.


----------



## Toro

Has Chris ever won a case?


----------



## Christophera

Since there seems to be no reasonable or lawful elements of government involved with what you refer to, a "court case", courts are no more than theatres for oppression.  Meaning in the end, I will have one each and every case because I worked with truth for justice while no one else did and if courts are not about that they don't exist.


----------



## Liability

Toro said:


> Has Chris ever won a case?



No.  The Justice system is out to get him. 

Just ask him.  He'll tell you.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> I stand by the logic that no one releases crappy video first, and if they do, and the higher quality video is accompnaied with altered audio, the fist bad video was for the purpose of trying to make fake audio more credible.



You're more retarded than I thought, Pat.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> An agent would pretend the evidence is not proof, because agents do not use evidence.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> The filing with the criminal court clerk of the US district court has links to all of the evidence proving a concrete core and a conspiracy to decieve America.



Hey Chris.

Have you spoken with William Rodriguez yet? HAs he told you that the lobbies were exactly the same? Has he told you that there was elevator access from the lobby to the express elevators from OUTSIDE the core in WTC1?

I bet you won't even attempt to talk to him because you know what it'll mean to you and your theory. You don't want to hear the truth.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I stand by the logic that no one releases crappy video first, and if they do, and the higher quality video is accompnaied with altered audio, the fist bad video was for the purpose of trying to make fake audio more credible.



So wait.

You're telling us that you KNEW that bad/crappy video was released as part of a scheme to mislead people and you STILL posted it as evidence for your position?!?!?!?

Thanks for that admission fuckstick.

I'm glad everyone here sees what kind of person you really are.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stand by the logic that no one releases crappy video first, and if they do, and the higher quality video is accompnaied with altered audio, the fist bad video was for the purpose of trying to make fake audio more credible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wait.
> 
> You're telling us that you KNEW that bad/crappy video was released as part of a scheme to mislead people and you STILL posted it as evidence for your position?!?!?!?
> 
> Thanks for that admission fuckstick.
> 
> I'm glad everyone here sees what kind of person you really are.
Click to expand...


Agents love to misinterpret in their efforts to confuse and mislead in service to the perpetrators of mass murder and their secret methods of murder.  .  . and I see you are trying to do it again.

When I first saw the video I realized it's audio was a good record of the detonations delay descending the tower.

When I saw the video with better video and altered audio I knew that there was a likelihood that someone working for the perps took the video.  I had always wondered why they stood there so long.  It's like they knew the extent of the blasts and that they could stand there for a second or two and tape.

I realized that the video would be a decent strategy for the perps, after the "no planes" "hologram", "fake video" scam the psyops ran on the truth movement.  The strategy enables you sickos to pretend that *because the second video has better images it is the real video INCLUDING the altered audio*

You are busted again agent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stand by the logic that no one releases crappy video first, and if they do, and the higher quality video is accompnaied with altered audio, the fist bad video was for the purpose of trying to make fake audio more credible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wait.
> 
> You're telling us that you KNEW that bad/crappy video was released as part of a scheme to mislead people and you STILL posted it as evidence for your position?!?!?!?
> 
> Thanks for that admission fuckstick.
> 
> I'm glad everyone here sees what kind of person you really are.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agents love to misinterpret in their efforts to confuse and mislead in service to the perpetrators of mass murder and their secret methods of murder.  .  . and I see you are trying to do it again.
> 
> When I first saw the video I realized it's audio was a good record of the detonations delay descending the tower.
> 
> When I saw the video with better video and altered audio I knew that there was a likelihood that someone working for the perps took the video.  I had always wondered why they stood there so long.  It's like they knew the extent of the blasts and that they could stand there for a second or two and tape.
> 
> I realized that the video would be a decent strategy for the perps, after the "no planes" "hologram", "fake video" scam the psyops ran on the truth movement.  The strategy enables you sickos to pretend that *because the second video has better images it is the real video INCLUDING the altered audio*
> 
> You are busted again agent.
Click to expand...

the video YOU posted is the one with the altered audio, moron


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> So wait.
> 
> You're telling us that you KNEW that bad/crappy video was released as part of a scheme to mislead people and you STILL posted it as evidence for your position?!?!?!?
> 
> Thanks for that admission fuckstick.
> 
> I'm glad everyone here sees what kind of person you really are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agents love to misinterpret in their efforts to confuse and mislead in service to the perpetrators of mass murder and their secret methods of murder.  .  . and I see you are trying to do it again.
> 
> When I first saw the video I realized it's audio was a good record of the detonations delay descending the tower.
> 
> When I saw the video with better video and altered audio I knew that there was a likelihood that someone working for the perps took the video.  I had always wondered why they stood there so long.  It's like they knew the extent of the blasts and that they could stand there for a second or two and tape.
> 
> I realized that the video would be a decent strategy for the perps, after the "no planes" "hologram", "fake video" scam the psyops ran on the truth movement.  The strategy enables you sickos to pretend that *because the second video has better images it is the real video INCLUDING the altered audio*
> 
> You are busted again agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the video YOU posted is the one with the altered audio, moron
Click to expand...


Wrong.  It is absolutely illogical that better video would NOT be released first and instead be saved until a later date.

Your psyops ploy fails agent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents love to misinterpret in their efforts to confuse and mislead in service to the perpetrators of mass murder and their secret methods of murder.  .  . and I see you are trying to do it again.
> 
> When I first saw the video I realized it's audio was a good record of the detonations delay descending the tower.
> 
> When I saw the video with better video and altered audio I knew that there was a likelihood that someone working for the perps took the video.  I had always wondered why they stood there so long.  It's like they knew the extent of the blasts and that they could stand there for a second or two and tape.
> 
> I realized that the video would be a decent strategy for the perps, after the "no planes" "hologram", "fake video" scam the psyops ran on the truth movement.  The strategy enables you sickos to pretend that *because the second video has better images it is the real video INCLUDING the altered audio*
> 
> You are busted again agent.
> 
> 
> 
> the video YOU posted is the one with the altered audio, moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  It is absolutely illogical that better video would NOT be released first and instead be saved until a later date.
> 
> Your psyops ploy fails agent.
Click to expand...

the better video WAS released first you dumbfuck


----------



## Christophera

That is what you agents would want people to believe, but I just saw the version with the altered video about 5 months ago.  

I first saw this in perhaps 2007.

9/11  Listen to the Demolition Wave that caused the collapse of the WTC South Tower

Why did the producers wait????????????  *WHY?*

They waited because they didn't want to release it unless they needed to use it in a ploy to confuse.

You are busted agent.  Your whole sick group is busted.


----------



## DiveCon

damn you are stupid
just because YOU didnt see it before then doesnt mean it was available to be seen


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents love to misinterpret in their efforts to confuse and mislead in service to the perpetrators of mass murder and their secret methods of murder.  .  . and I see you are trying to do it again.
> 
> When I first saw the video I realized it's audio was a good record of the detonations delay descending the tower.
> 
> When I saw the video with better video and altered audio I knew that there was a likelihood that someone working for the perps took the video.  I had always wondered why they stood there so long.  It's like they knew the extent of the blasts and that they could stand there for a second or two and tape.
> 
> I realized that the video would be a decent strategy for the perps, after the "no planes" "hologram", "fake video" scam the psyops ran on the truth movement.  The strategy enables you sickos to pretend that *because the second video has better images it is the real video INCLUDING the altered audio*
> 
> You are busted again agent.
> 
> 
> 
> the video YOU posted is the one with the altered audio, moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  It is absolutely illogical that better video would NOT be released first and instead be saved until a later date.
> 
> Your psyops ploy fails agent.
Click to expand...


go to the source of the video, not some stupid youtube shit. the sound was altered in your video. the voice yelling "oh my god" is Michael Hezarkhani from one of his other videos shot that day.


----------



## Christophera

I say the source of the information is in the plans guliani too in violations of law that deprived NIST and all Americans of due process.  The building plans for the Towers is an absolute requirement for NIST to conduct forensic analysis of collapse.

I never found mention of the plans in the NIST product.  No one else can find mention.  I did find the disclaimer, which would allow them to use the sunday funnies for plans.


----------



## DiveCon

contact the NYCLU and ask them why it isnt still on their site


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> contact the NYCLU and ask them why it isnt still on their site



NYCLU says nothing about building plans.

its all in his defective, delusional, child support evading head.


----------



## Christophera

That it was on their site means the letters went to bloomberg.

NYCLU:


_Our concern is based on the following facts, as we understand them. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#8217;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.


These provisions violate the Freedom of Information Law as interpreted by the New York Court of Appeals in Capital Newspapers, Div. of Hearst Corp. v. Whalen, 69 N.Y.2d 246 (1987).

The City also violated the Freedom of Information Law by transferring records to the custody of the Giuliani Center without first compiling a detailed list. Section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law obligates an agency to maintain a &#8220;reasonably detailed list by subject matter&#8221; of all agency records, &#8220;whether or not [those records are] available under this article.&#8221; Such a list is necessary to prevent the inappropriate destruction of documents and to inform the public as to the content of the documentary collection. The list appended to the December 24th contract as Attachment A does not contain sufficiently detailed information to satisfy this requirement. And the documents appear, therefore, to have been transferred without complying with this requirement.

Finally, the City Charter vests DORIS with the responsibility to preserve and receive all city records of historical, research, cultural or other important value. City Charter, Chapter 72, § 3004(1)(c). The City Charter mandates that DORIS make all of the materials it maintains available for public inspection. §3004(2)(c). The City Charter also mandates that all records which are deemed to be of historical or research value be transferred by the city official or agency to DORIS&#8217; municipal archives for &#8220;permanent custody.&#8221; City Charter, Chapter 49, §1133(b); RCNY §1-07. In transferring the documents to the Center, the City has violated this mandate and has made it less likely that the materials will be readily accessible for public inspection._

All civic center documents have all plans for all buildings and all utilities.

That is part of what makes a "civic center".

There are thousands of family members that KNOW their loved one died a wrongful death and that the truth of those deaths in 20 seconds .  .  . is not known.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That it was on their site means the letters went to bloomberg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Our concern is based on the following facts, *as we understand them.*
> 
> 
> 
> _


and they didnt understand them


----------



## Christophera

BWaaaaaahhhhhhaaaaaaa.

divot pretends to know NY law better than the NYCLU.   Bwhaaaaaaahhaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## DiveCon

moron

they thought the originals were permanently taken and they were not
thus it is no longer an issue to them
contact them and ask them you fucking moron


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> All civic center documents have all plans for all buildings and all utilities.


no.


----------



## Fizz

BWaaaaaahhhhhhaaaaaaa.

chrissypoo pretends the WTC building plans were taken by Guiliani.   Bwhaaaaaaahhaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> moron
> 
> they thought the originals were permanently taken and they were not
> thus it is no longer an issue to them
> contact them and ask them you fucking moron



I know the perps cannot have the building plans accessable and that therefore all of your text is subterfuge.

If this is not true you will give a phone number or email address where inquiry for plans might be made.

Your last (lie) notion was a dud (subterfuge).  LERA does not respond.  Robertson NEVER had the core plans.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> moron
> 
> they thought the originals were permanently taken and they were not
> thus it is no longer an issue to them
> contact them and ask them you fucking moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the perps cannot have the building plans accessable and that therefore all of your text is subterfuge.
> 
> If this is not true you will give a phone number or email address where inquiry for plans might be made.
> 
> Your last (lie) notion was a dud (subterfuge).  LERA does not respond.  Robertson NEVER had the core plans.
Click to expand...

its not a lie and the contact info was already given to you by someone else
not sure if it was in this thread or one of your other delusional ranting threads


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> moron
> 
> they thought the originals were permanently taken and they were not
> thus it is no longer an issue to them
> contact them and ask them you fucking moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the perps cannot have the building plans accessable and that therefore all of your text is subterfuge.
> 
> If this is not true you will give a phone number or email address where inquiry for plans might be made.
> 
> Your last (lie) notion was a dud (subterfuge).  LERA does not respond.  Robertson NEVER had the core plans.
Click to expand...


 thats just fucking retarded.

LERA responded to me. so your claim they dont respond is a lie. your claim that he NEVER had the core plans is a lie since he is the one that designed it!! you are a moron. perhaps thats the reason they dont respond to your delusional emails.


----------



## stannrodd

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> moron
> 
> they thought the originals were permanently taken and they were not
> thus it is no longer an issue to them
> contact them and ask them you fucking moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the perps cannot have the building plans accessable and that therefore all of your text is subterfuge.
> 
> If this is not true you will give a phone number or email address where inquiry for plans might be made.
> 
> Your last (lie) notion was a dud (subterfuge).  LERA does not respond.  Robertson NEVER had the core plans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats just fucking retarded.
> 
> LERA responded to me. so your claim they dont respond is a lie. your claim that he NEVER had the core plans is a lie since he is the one that designed it!! you are a moron. perhaps thats the reason they dont respond to your delusional emails.
Click to expand...


They replied to me too .. and it was from Leslie himself .. he also wished me a Happy Christmas and labelled you an imbecile.


----------



## Fizz

stannrodd said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the perps cannot have the building plans accessable and that therefore all of your text is subterfuge.
> 
> If this is not true you will give a phone number or email address where inquiry for plans might be made.
> 
> Your last (lie) notion was a dud (subterfuge).  LERA does not respond.  Robertson NEVER had the core plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats just fucking retarded.
> 
> LERA responded to me. so your claim they dont respond is a lie. your claim that he NEVER had the core plans is a lie since he is the one that designed it!! you are a moron. perhaps thats the reason they dont respond to your delusional emails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They replied to me too .. and it was from Leslie himself .. he also wished me a Happy Christmas and labelled you an imbecile.
Click to expand...


Leslie is the one that replied to me also which is a bit surprising since i originally emailed his wife (forgot her name but she works with him also). 

he also said basically the same thing to me about chris. 

i wonder why chris doesnt sue him for obstructing justice or some crazy crap. i guess he is too scared.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats just fucking retarded.
> 
> LERA responded to me. so your claim they dont respond is a lie. your claim that he NEVER had the core plans is a lie since he is the one that designed it!! you are a moron. perhaps thats the reason they dont respond to your delusional emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They replied to me too .. and it was from Leslie himself .. he also wished me a Happy Christmas and labelled you an imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leslie is the one that replied to me also which is a bit surprising since i originally emailed his wife (forgot her name but she works with him also).
> 
> he also said basically the same thing to me about chris.
> 
> i wonder why chris doesnt sue him for obstructing justice or some crazy crap. i guess he is too scared.
Click to expand...

i think he actually named him in one of his "filings"
LOL
ya know, the ones rejected by the judge


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> moron
> 
> they thought the originals were permanently taken and they were not
> thus it is no longer an issue to them
> contact them and ask them you fucking moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the perps cannot have the building plans accessable and that therefore all of your text is subterfuge.
> 
> If this is not true you will give a phone number or email address where inquiry for plans might be made.
> 
> Your last (lie) notion was a dud (subterfuge).  LERA does not respond.  Robertson NEVER had the core plans.
Click to expand...


How can you sit there and LIE like that???

The chief engineer of the project NEVER had the core plans? Are you serious? How could he have put the building up without the plans, asshole???


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> moron
> 
> they thought the originals were permanently taken and they were not
> thus it is no longer an issue to them
> contact them and ask them you fucking moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the perps cannot have the building plans accessable and that therefore all of your text is subterfuge.
> 
> If this is not true you will give a phone number or email address where inquiry for plans might be made.
> 
> Your last (lie) notion was a dud (subterfuge).  LERA does not respond.  Robertson NEVER had the core plans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not a lie and the contact info was already given to you by someone else
> not sure if it was in this thread or one of your other delusional ranting threads
Click to expand...


You can give him the contact info a hundred times, and he won't believe it.

He's posted pictures of steel core columns a thousand times, and doesn't believe that either.


----------



## Fizz

Rat in the Hat said:


> He's posted pictures of steel core columns a thousand times, and doesn't believe that either.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> moron
> 
> they thought the originals were permanently taken and they were not
> thus it is no longer an issue to them
> contact them and ask them you fucking moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the perps cannot have the building plans accessable and that therefore all of your text is subterfuge.
> 
> If this is not true you will give a phone number or email address where inquiry for plans might be made.
> 
> Your last (lie) notion was a dud (subterfuge).  LERA does not respond.  Robertson NEVER had the core plans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you sit there and LIE like that???
> 
> The chief engineer of the project NEVER had the core plans? Are you serious? How could he have put the building up without the plans, asshole???
Click to expand...


Do you actually think the lead engineer "put the building up".  I take it back, you cannot pretend you are a moron, you are a moron.

The port authority was the owner and THIER engineers redesigned Yamasakis initial plan.  The OWNER contracted with builders who put the building up.

Some of them apparently were saudi contractors, bin ladin construction to be specific.

The radio interview with a whacky architect that worked for the engineers.

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/laffoley.interview.mp3

Whacky but fully reasonable in explaining this.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Do you actually think the lead engineer "put the building up".  I take it back, you cannot pretend you are a moron, you are a moron.
> 
> The port authority was the owner and THIER engineers redesigned Yamasakis initial plan.  The OWNER contracted with builders who put the building up.
> 
> Some of them apparently were saudi contractors, bin ladin construction to be specific.
> 
> The radio interview with a whacky architect that worked for the engineers.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/laffoley.interview.mp3
> 
> Whacky but fully reasonable in explaining this.



but you claimed for YEARS that robertson was the lead engineer and he said it was a concrete core. (that was a lie, of course) now that you have been caught in the lie you change it to bin laden construction built the towers!!! 

holy crap, this just gets funnier every day!!!


----------



## Christophera

As far as his role could be determined it was "lead engineer", but it was not exclusive to the entire structure, which was EXACTLY why Yamasaki was involved. 

Agents like to encourage "cognitive distortions", so your "generalizations, minimizations and labeling" is well understood as a strategy of the psyops.

Robertson certainly knows the towers structural design gnerally, particularly the steel, but was not an engineer designing the concrete core.

http://web.archive.org/web/20040807085840/http://msnbc.msn.com/id/3069641/






Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a *reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.


----------



## Christophera

As far as his role could be determined it was "lead engineer", but it was not exclusive to the entire structure, which was EXACTLY why Yamasaki was involved. 

Agents like to encourage "cognitive distortions", so your "generalizations, minimizations and labeling" is well understood as a strategy of the psyops.

Robertson certainly knows the towers structural design gnerally, particularly the steel, but was not an engineer designing the concrete core.

MSNBC - ?Painful and Horrible?






Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a *reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually think the lead engineer "put the building up".  I take it back, you cannot pretend you are a moron, you are a moron.
> 
> The port authority was the owner and THIER engineers redesigned Yamasakis initial plan.  The OWNER contracted with builders who put the building up.
> 
> Some of them apparently were saudi contractors, bin ladin construction to be specific.
> 
> The radio interview with a whacky architect that worked for the engineers.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/laffoley.interview.mp3
> 
> Whacky but fully reasonable in explaining this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you claimed for YEARS that robertson was the lead engineer and he said it was a concrete core. (that was a lie, of course) now that you have been caught in the lie you change it to bin laden construction built the towers!!!
> 
> holy crap, this just gets funnier every day!!!
Click to expand...


Goof-0's just changing his/her story yet again in the face of facts debunking his/her delusional bullshit theory of heartbreak and pain.

Give it 2 or 3 more months, and s/he'll be claiming that Ralph Kramden was the chief engineer, and Mike Brady was the lead architect.


----------



## Christophera

Your support for treason by trying to conceal it show your need for enforcement of US law.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Your support for treason by trying to conceal it show your need for enforcement of US law.
> 
> _MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> 
> Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
> 
> Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> That it was on their site means the letters went to bloomberg.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> 
> _Our concern is based on the following facts, as we understand them. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#8217;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.
> 
> 
> These provisions violate the Freedom of Information Law as interpreted by the New York Court of Appeals in Capital Newspapers, Div. of Hearst Corp. v. Whalen, 69 N.Y.2d 246 (1987).
> 
> The City also violated the Freedom of Information Law by transferring records to the custody of the Giuliani Center without first compiling a detailed list. Section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law obligates an agency to maintain a &#8220;reasonably detailed list by subject matter&#8221; of all agency records, &#8220;whether or not [those records are] available under this article.&#8221; Such a list is necessary to prevent the inappropriate destruction of documents and to inform the public as to the content of the documentary collection. The list appended to the December 24th contract as Attachment A does not contain sufficiently detailed information to satisfy this requirement. And the documents appear, therefore, to have been transferred without complying with this requirement.
> 
> Finally, the City Charter vests DORIS with the responsibility to preserve and receive all city records of historical, research, cultural or other important value. City Charter, Chapter 72, § 3004(1)(c). The City Charter mandates that DORIS make all of the materials it maintains available for public inspection. §3004(2)(c). The City Charter also mandates that all records which are deemed to be of historical or research value be transferred by the city official or agency to DORIS&#8217; municipal archives for &#8220;permanent custody.&#8221; City Charter, Chapter 49, §1133(b); RCNY §1-07. In transferring the documents to the Center, the City has violated this mandate and has made it less likely that the materials will be readily accessible for public inspection._
> 
> All civic center documents have all plans for all buildings and all utilities.
> 
> That is part of what makes a "civic center".
> 
> There are thousands of family members that KNOW their loved one died a wrongful death and that the truth of those deaths in 20 seconds .  .  . is not known.



Hey asswipe,

Who is this woman?
Who is she mourning?
Did the person she is mourning;
die in the towers?
die in one of the planes?
die at the Pentagon?
die in Shanksville?
Was the person she is mourning;
a cop?
a fireman?
a paramedic?

Did this woman give you explicit permission to post her likeness?

Answer the questions, deadbeat.


----------



## Christophera

Not my concern agent.  That she gets equal protection of law is my concern.  The her lost loved one recieves due process of law does that agent.

The cause of death is wrong on 3,000 death certificates.  NIST did not have the plans needed to conduct forensic analysis of collapse.

They never mention plans and only mention this for sources of structural information, a disclaimer.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your support for treason by trying to conceal it show your need for enforcement of US law.
> 
> _MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> 
> &#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.
> 
> Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
Click to expand...




Most criminals try to pretend they do not understand what they are being accused of.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your support for treason by trying to conceal it show your need for enforcement of US law.
> 
> _MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> 
> &#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.
> 
> Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most criminals try to pretend they do not understand what they are being accused of.
Click to expand...

and sane people know you are fucking INSANE


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Not my concern agent.  That she gets equal protection of law is my concern.  The her lost loved one recieves due process of law does that agent.
> 
> The cause of death is wrong on 3,000 death certificates.  NIST did not have the plans needed to conduct forensic analysis of collapse.
> 
> They never mention plans and only mention this for sources of structural information, a disclaimer.



Once again, Monkey Boy, go crawl off into seclusion until you can provide names, places, and signed releases providing details of this woman's loss and connection to 9/11.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your support for treason by trying to conceal it show your need for enforcement of US law.
> 
> _MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> 
> Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
> 
> Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most criminals try to pretend they do not understand what they are being accused of.
Click to expand...


Hey piss-pockets, why don't you explain to me what I'm accused of beyond not believing in exploding DoD re-bar, presto-chango hallways, inaccessible 4ft wide elevators, and concrete core columns???


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Hey Chri*$$*y, you better crawl out the basement window and run away. The bailiff is at the front door with an order to turn out your pockets again. And he has a blinking medicine man with him.

Maybe you can hide out at Patty's house until the heat blows over!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Not my concern agent.  That she gets equal protection of law is my concern.  The her lost loved one recieves due process of law does that agent.
> *
> The cause of death is wrong on 3,000 death certificates.*  NIST did not have the plans needed to conduct forensic analysis of collapse.
> 
> They never mention plans and only mention this for sources of structural information, a disclaimer.


----------



## Christophera

If you cannot produce an image of this core from 9-11,






then you have no reasonable standing whatsoever, for anything.  You're a loser.






*FEMA lied, no due process in 3,000 murders.*


----------



## DiveCon

all anyone has to do is look at the photos YOU post and they will see a steel core
you are fucking delusional


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> If you cannot produce an image of this core from 9-11,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then you have no reasonable standing whatsoever, for anything.  You're a loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FEMA lied, no due process in 3,000 murders.*



If you can't post a picture of an intact concrete core during the timeframe that the towers were standing and occupied, your theory is just a pile of smelly, steaming bullshit.



And a theory without standing or relevancy, Patty.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

christophera said:


> that is what you agents would want people to believe, but i just saw the version with the altered video about 5 months ago.
> 
> I first saw this in perhaps 2007.
> 
> 9/11  listen to the demolition wave that caused the collapse of the wtc south tower
> 
> why did the producers wait????????????  *why?*
> 
> they waited because they didn't want to release it unless they needed to use it in a ploy to confuse.
> 
> You are busted agent.  Your whole sick group is busted.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The cause of death is wrong on 3,000 death certificates.


no it isnt. the cause of death is listed as homicide. the cause of death is correct. you've been shown this before yet you still LIE and claim it is wrong.

you are an asshole.


----------



## Christophera

Pretending you are moron won't do agent.

Homocide is a crime .  .  . not a cause of death.

The cause of death is WRONG.  Due process has not been provided.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Pretending you are moron won't do agent.
> 
> Homocide is a crime .  .  . not a cause of death.
> 
> The cause of death is WRONG.  Due process has not been provided.


you are the moron, dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Pretending you are moron won't do agent.
> 
> Homocide is a crime .  .  . not a cause of death.
> 
> The cause of death is WRONG.  Due process has not been provided.



wrong again, you lying delusional jackass.  
New York lists only 5 causes of death on death certificates.... Homicide, Suicide, Accident, Natural Causes and Declared in Absentia. There is no "building collapse" as a cause as you claim. the death certificates rightly declare the deaths as homicide.

you can order a death certificate here and check for yourself:
General Information : Office of Vital Records : NYC DOHMH
(after you pay all the child support money you owe, of course)


----------



## Christophera

Agents don't use evidence so rarely know when it proves them wrong.

http://www.nyc.gov/html/doh//downloads/pdf/chi/chi27-9.pdf

_ or overcounting of causes of 
death, which can incor rectly affect interventions, 
policy, and funding. For example, reporting 
cardiopulmonary ar rest as the cause of death 
without recording its etiology (e.g., renal disease 
or metastatic breast cancer) may underestimate 
mortality due to the true underlying illness while 
overstating the impact of heart disease.1-3 _

You are a liar working to support secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents don't use evidence so rarely know when it proves them wrong.
> 
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/doh//downloads/pdf/chi/chi27-9.pdf
> 
> _ or overcounting of causes of
> death, which can incor rectly affect interventions,
> policy, and funding. For example, reporting
> cardiopulmonary ar rest as the cause of death
> without recording its etiology (e.g., renal disease
> or metastatic breast cancer) may underestimate
> mortality due to the true underlying illness while
> overstating the impact of heart disease.1-3 _
> 
> You are a liar working to support secret methods of mass murder.


dipshit, that doesnt change what is on the death cert


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Agents don't use evidence so rarely know when it proves them wrong.
> 
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/doh//downloads/pdf/chi/chi27-9.pdf
> 
> _ or overcounting of causes of
> death, which can incor rectly affect interventions,
> policy, and funding. For example, reporting
> cardiopulmonary ar rest as the cause of death
> without recording its etiology (e.g., renal disease
> or metastatic breast cancer) may underestimate
> mortality due to the true underlying illness while
> overstating the impact of heart disease.1-3 _
> 
> You are a liar working to support secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents don't use evidence so rarely know when it proves them wrong.
> 
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/doh//downloads/pdf/chi/chi27-9.pdf
> 
> _ or overcounting of causes of
> death, which can incor rectly affect interventions,
> policy, and funding. For example, reporting
> cardiopulmonary ar rest as the cause of death
> without recording its etiology (e.g., renal disease
> or metastatic breast cancer) may underestimate
> mortality due to the true underlying illness while
> overstating the impact of heart disease.1-3 _
> 
> You are a liar working to support secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, that doesnt change what is on the death cert
Click to expand...


The cause of death is what happened to the physiology causing death and do not try to pretend otherwise agent.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.

Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents don't use evidence so rarely know when it proves them wrong.
> 
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/doh//downloads/pdf/chi/chi27-9.pdf
> 
> _ or overcounting of causes of
> death, which can incor rectly affect interventions,
> policy, and funding. For example, reporting
> cardiopulmonary ar rest as the cause of death
> without recording its etiology (e.g., renal disease
> or metastatic breast cancer) may underestimate
> mortality due to the true underlying illness while
> overstating the impact of heart disease.1-3 _
> 
> You are a liar working to support secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, that doesnt change what is on the death cert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cause of death is what happened to the physiology causing death and do not try to pretend otherwise agent.
> 
> _MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> 
> Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
> 
> Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, that doesnt change what is on the death cert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cause of death is what happened to the physiology causing death and do not try to pretend otherwise agent.
> 
> _MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> 
> Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
> 
> Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Due process, the rights of Americans, protecting the children they love perpetually.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cause of death is what happened to the physiology causing death and do not try to pretend otherwise agent.
> 
> _MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> 
> Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
> 
> Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Due process, the rights of Americans, protecting the children they love perpetually.
Click to expand...


All things you wouldn't know anything about. Especially the "children they love" part.

If you loved your children, you would find a way to get caught up on your child support, deadbeat. They wouldn't have to hope and pray that you had cash in your pocket when the bailiff turns out your pockets.


----------



## Fizz

Well if you claim the death certificates are wrong then post one. Surely you aren't just making shot up again. Let's see the death certificate.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Well if you claim the death certificates are wrong then post one. Surely you aren't just making shot up again. Let's see the death certificate.



Since plans are required to conduct forensic analysis of collapse and NIST had none, the analysis of collapse cannot be correct.

I do not need a death certificate to know this.

The Twins had a concrete core just like the  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identified.

Just like Robertson identified in the days after 9-11.

Just like August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. identified in his safety report created BEFORE guiliani
 took the WTC documents.

Just like we see here.


----------



## DiveCon

goof-o-phera back to the same old lies again


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> goof-o-phera back to the same old lies again



It's all he has left. Everything else has been debunked.


----------



## Christophera

divot and rattie have no evidence, so can only agree in their psyops role with their false social group.



They cannot produce an image of the FEMA core because it did not exist so continue the incompetent efforts of deception.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> divot and rattie have no evidence, so can only agree in their psyops role with their false social group.
> 
> 
> 
> They cannot produce an image of the FEMA core because it did not exist so continue the incompetent efforts of deception.



Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## DiveCon

rat in the hat said:


> christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> divot and rattie have no evidence, so can only agree in their psyops role with their false social group.
> 
> 
> 
> They cannot produce an image of the fema core because it did not exist so continue the incompetent efforts of deception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blah, blah, blah.
Click to expand...

x10


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you claim the death certificates are wrong then post one. Surely you aren't just making shot up again. Let's see the death certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since plans are required to conduct forensic analysis of collapse and NIST had none, the analysis of collapse cannot be correct.
> 
> I do not need a death certificate to know this.
> 
> The Twins had a concrete core just like ..... ====delusional bullshit removed====
Click to expand...


you brought it up, jackass. now you are trying to change the subject.

YOU claim the death certificates are wrong. so let's see one. surely you wouldnt claim they are wrong without seeing what is actually on them.... would you? are you that much of a lying fuckhead? post the death certificate or you have just been CAUGHT LYING AGAIN.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you claim the death certificates are wrong then post one. Surely you aren't just making shot up again. Let's see the death certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since plans are required to conduct forensic analysis of collapse and NIST had none, the analysis of collapse cannot be correct.
> 
> I do not need a death certificate to know this.
> 
> The Twins had a concrete core just like ..... ====delusional bullshit removed====
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you brought it up, jackass. now you are trying to change the subject.
> 
> YOU claim the death certificates are wrong. so let's see one. surely you wouldnt claim they are wrong without seeing what is actually on them.... would you? are you that much of a lying fuckhead? post the death certificate or you have just been CAUGHT LYING AGAIN.
Click to expand...


AGAIN???

Every last post of his is a lie.

Or a deliberate attempt to earn income on his blood money algoxy webpage.


----------



## Christophera

If you cannot show the building plans exist where Americans can get them you've failed to protect the notion that due process was provided.

Since NIST did not have the plans we can be sure that the cause of death is wrong, done deal.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Since NIST did not have the plans we can be sure that the cause of death is wrong, done deal.



there is proof right there of how completely and utterly fucking INSANE you are!! 

you claim the death certificates are wrong yet you have never seen one from 9/11, dont know what is written on them and have not even bothered to find out. you simply come to a conclusion with no facts at all except "the NIST didnt have the plans". its just like all your shit. you simply make it up as you go along with no facts at all to back up your insane claims. when someone actually points out you are lying you try to change the subject to something else. 

well jackass, nobody waited for the NIST report to issue death certificates!!! you argument is completely and totally irrelevant!! 

you are simply a lying buffoon.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> If you cannot show the building plans exist where Americans can get them you've failed to protect the notion that due process was provided.
> 
> Since NIST did not have the plans we can be sure that the cause of death is wrong, done deal.



Have you talked to William Rodriguez? Have you emailed him? I have. He says to look at the leaked plans for an accurate representation of the core layouts. This PROVES beyond a doubt that you are making shit up.

Why haven't you spoken to William? 

Why haven't you spoken to anyone who worked in the towers?

Why haven'y you spoken to the elevator manufacturer for the towers to find out what size elevators were in the towers?

Why haven't you spoken to Mr. Robertson?

I know the answer to all the above questions. It's because you know the truth and just want to keep your lies going. You don't care about the truth.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you cannot show the building plans exist where Americans can get them you've failed to protect the notion that due process was provided.
> 
> Since NIST did not have the plans we can be sure that the cause of death is wrong, done deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you talked to William Rodriguez? Have you emailed him? I have. He says to look at the leaked plans for an accurate representation of the core layouts. This PROVES beyond a doubt that you are making shit up.
> 
> Why haven't you spoken to William?
> 
> Why haven't you spoken to anyone who worked in the towers?
> 
> Why haven'y you spoken to the elevator manufacturer for the towers to find out what size elevators were in the towers?
> 
> Why haven't you spoken to Mr. Robertson?
> 
> I know the answer to all the above questions. It's because you know the truth and just want to keep your lies going. You don't care about the truth.
Click to expand...


William knows I know how the towers were built and has been forbidden to discuss the towers structure so has never answered an email.

WHY haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11?






Why?  Because you are supporting a lie and treason. The steel core columns never existed.





I prove with Independently verified evidence, that the Twin Towers had a concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

more delusional bullshit from goof-o-phera


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you cannot show the building plans exist where Americans can get them you've failed to protect the notion that due process was provided.
> 
> Since NIST did not have the plans we can be sure that the cause of death is wrong, done deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you talked to William Rodriguez? Have you emailed him? I have. He says to look at the leaked plans for an accurate representation of the core layouts. This PROVES beyond a doubt that you are making shit up.
> 
> Why haven't you spoken to William?
> 
> Why haven't you spoken to anyone who worked in the towers?
> 
> Why haven'y you spoken to the elevator manufacturer for the towers to find out what size elevators were in the towers?
> 
> Why haven't you spoken to Mr. Robertson?
> 
> I know the answer to all the above questions. It's because you know the truth and just want to keep your lies going. You don't care about the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> William knows I know how the towers were built and has been forbidden to discuss the towers structure so has never answered an email.
Click to expand...


Yeah. That's why he answered me. You're a lying sack of shit.


----------



## Christophera

You contradict yourself and since you cannot post an image of the core you say existed, but I can post one of the core I say existed,






you are the liar not I.

One look at all of the independently verified evidence of the concrete core will convince any reasonable person who cares for the US Constitution.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> You contradict yourself



Let's see the emails you supposedly sent him creep. I bet you never sent him any. He responded to me, why not you? 

You're lying through your teeth. 

I'll send him an email and see if he received anything from you. Why don't you try sending him something now? Ask him about the access to the express elevators from the lobby coward.

What are you afraid of?


----------



## Christophera

this is the text of the last one.

_info@last-man-out.com

Dear William Rodriguez,

You may be the only available person that can answer this question.  I know from watching a 1990 documentary titled, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" that the towers had a steel reinforced cast concrete tubular core.
My question is, can you confirm this fact?  It is of utmost importance to the 9-11 truth movement to begin to establish an accurate picture of the structure of the towers.
Thank you very much for taking the time to read and consider this request, and in advance for answering this question and providing information on the Twin Towers, if you will.

May Gods, protection, speed and will, be with you Mr. Rodriguez.

Sincerely,

Christopher A. Brown_

Because of techno sabotage, before my use of fire wall and ability to detect ping attacks by my computers performance, The drive that had the second on it was erased in resurrecting the drive.

I may have the first on another machine which is archived.

That is just text, this is text also but most likely posted by the engineer of record.

Leslie E. Robertson on April Fools day?


_Leslie E. Robertson  	
Posted: Apr 1 2006, 06:33 PM

Christophera is correct in stating that the Twin Towers were constructed with a concrete core. Although in my original design the core was to be a steel framed one that decision was overridden by Minoru Yamasaki the architect.

That core should have resisted the airplane impacts AND the fires. I have said nothing for four and a half years but can remain silent no longer. My belief is that only explosives could have caused WTC 1 & WTC 2 to collapse the way they did on September 11, 2001.

Leslie E. Robertson
Director Leslie E. Robertson Associates, R.L.L.P. and lead engineer of the World Trade Center_

Robertson protects himself by posting on April fools day.

Again, just text.  So this animated .gif of a massive concrete wall toppling into the core verifies the concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

ROFLMAO

that wasnt posted BY Mr Robertson, you moron, it was some clown playing with your head


----------



## Christophera

That is exactly what the perpetrators of mass murders would want you to say.  However, it is just text and you have not, nor has anyone, posted an image of the FEMA core.


----------



## Christophera

That is exactly what the perpetrators of mass murders would want you to say.  However, it is just text and you have not, nor has anyone, posted an image of the FEMA core.


----------



## DiveCon

the proof has been posted, moron, you have even posted it, but you always lie and call it something else


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> Leslie E. Robertson
> Posted: Apr 1 2006, 06:33 PM
> 
> Christophera is correct in stating that the Twin Towers were constructed with a concrete core. Although in my original design the core was to be a steel framed one that decision was overridden by Minoru Yamasaki the architect.
> 
> That core should have resisted the airplane impacts AND the fires. I have said nothing for four and a half years but can remain silent no longer. My belief is that only explosives could have caused WTC 1 & WTC 2 to collapse the way they did on September 11, 2001.
> 
> Leslie E. Robertson
> Director Leslie E. Robertson Associates, R.L.L.P. and lead engineer of the World Trade Center



This was posted by a guest from Chris's IP address .. didn't fool, anyone did it Chris .. you got sooo busted you imbecilical moron .. I think it was at Break for News ...


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> Christopharter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie E. Robertson
> Posted: Apr 1 2006, 06:33 PM
> 
> Christophera is correct in stating that the Twin Towers were constructed with a concrete core. Although in my original design the core was to be a steel framed one that decision was overridden by Minoru Yamasaki the architect.
> 
> That core should have resisted the airplane impacts AND the fires. I have said nothing for four and a half years but can remain silent no longer. My belief is that only explosives could have caused WTC 1 & WTC 2 to collapse the way they did on September 11, 2001.
> 
> Leslie E. Robertson
> Director Leslie E. Robertson Associates, R.L.L.P. and lead engineer of the World Trade Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was posted by a guest from Chris's IP address .. didn't fool, anyone did it Chris .. you got sooo busted you imbecilical moron .. I think it was at Break for News ...
Click to expand...

figures that liar cant even begin to tell the truth


----------



## Fizz

stannrodd said:


> Christopharter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie E. Robertson
> Posted: Apr 1 2006, 06:33 PM
> 
> Christophera is correct in stating that the Twin Towers were constructed with a concrete core. Although in my original design the core was to be a steel framed one that decision was overridden by Minoru Yamasaki the architect.
> 
> That core should have resisted the airplane impacts AND the fires. I have said nothing for four and a half years but can remain silent no longer. My belief is that only explosives could have caused WTC 1 & WTC 2 to collapse the way they did on September 11, 2001.
> 
> Leslie E. Robertson
> Director Leslie E. Robertson Associates, R.L.L.P. and lead engineer of the World Trade Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was posted by a guest from Chris's IP address .. didn't fool, anyone did it Chris .. you got sooo busted you imbecilical moron .. I think it was at Break for News ...
Click to expand...


busted fabricating evidence again!!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christopharter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie E. Robertson
> Posted: Apr 1 2006, 06:33 PM
> 
> Christophera is correct in stating that the Twin Towers were constructed with a concrete core. Although in my original design the core was to be a steel framed one that decision was overridden by Minoru Yamasaki the architect.
> 
> That core should have resisted the airplane impacts AND the fires. I have said nothing for four and a half years but can remain silent no longer. My belief is that only explosives could have caused WTC 1 & WTC 2 to collapse the way they did on September 11, 2001.
> 
> Leslie E. Robertson
> Director Leslie E. Robertson Associates, R.L.L.P. and lead engineer of the World Trade Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was posted by a guest from Chris's IP address .. didn't fool, anyone did it Chris .. you got sooo busted you imbecilical moron .. I think it was at Break for News ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> busted fabricating evidence again!!!
Click to expand...


stan keeps trying to say I posted that and that there is proof, but stan never posts it.  Just like none of the agents never post an image of this core on 9-11.






or none have ever logically explained what this is standing 400 feet + with an absolutely round and symetrical top with no steel protruding IF it is NOT concrete.






or none have ever logically explained what stands to the left of the structural steel of the spire.


----------



## DiveCon

no concrete in ANY of those photos
never was, never will be


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> stan keeps trying to say I posted that and that there is proof, but stan never posts it. Just like none of the agents never post an image of this core on 9-11.



I don't try to say anything Chris .. I actually do say it. But being the nice guy I am I have no intention of posting your IP address in this forum or any other forum. The mods and admin here know what it currently is.

Facts are facts .. the IP addy for the guest's posting and your regular haunts .. confirm that you fabricated that post to bolster your stupid lie.

Are you denying that the IP addresses for that guest posting and yourself are the same .. ??

I know your IP from LetsRoll days and with a certain amount of discretion to protect the privacy of yourself, we confirmed you were both the guest and yourself. The lie is there .. we know it .. you know it and you can deny it  all you like.

You are a compulsive and very bad liar..


----------



## Christophera

stan the coward doesn't even have a name.  


No posting PM's or IP addresses.  ~elvis.

Post a statement from the admin of physorg.com identifying that the Robertson post was made by that IP address.


Can a New Zealander be a traitor to the US.  No, just an enemy of the peoples Constitution.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> stan the coward doesn't even have a name.
> 
> 
> No posting PM's or IP addresses.  ~elvis.
> 
> Post a statement from the admin of physorg.com identifying that the Robertson post was made by that IP address.
> 
> 
> Can a New Zealander be a traitor to the US.  No, just an enemy of the peoples Constitution.




doesnt matter. the post was a fake. Robertson identifies a STEEL CORE.
NEWSWEEK contacted Robertson, who confirmed that there was no concrete core in either tower. "For both towers, the structure of the core was composed of steel beams and girders supported by steel columns," he said. "The steel beams and girders supported a profiled metal deck overlain by reinforced concrete slabs." 
World Trade Center Engineer Leslie Robertson on 9/11 Attack, Building Collapse - Newsweek

you lose.

again.


----------



## Christophera

Just because the infiltrating psyops was able to get the page revised with a redirect does not mean that Robertson in the days after 9-11 did not identify a concrete core.

Since not one image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11 has never been seen, this core did not exist.


----------



## Christophera

Just because the infiltrating psyops was able to get the page revised with a redirect does not mean that Robertson in the days after 9-11 did not identify a concrete core.

Since not one image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11 has ever been seen, this core did not exist.






the one seen DID EXIST, it was a concrete tube.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Just because the infiltrating psyops was able to get the page revised with a redirect does not mean that Robertson in the days after 9-11 did not identify a concrete core.



robertson NEVER identified a concrete core, you fucking moron.


----------



## Christophera

Newsweek had it right and published the truth globally.

Just like  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 and August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE., there is a huge amount of independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> *That is exactly what the perpetrators of mass murders would want you to say.*  However, it is just text and you have not, nor has anyone, posted an image of the FEMA core.



All right asshole, let's get a few things straight right now.

The only "perpetrators of mass murder" were the 19 ragheaded fucktards that hijacked 4 airliners and kamikazied them into buildings and fields on 9/11/01. There was no conspiracy beyond that planned by Bin Laden, and no inside job by our government.

As to your claims the death certificates are wrong, this is your ultimate fail. The cause of death is homicide. Even your wacked out theory, and those of others can not and will not change this.

Let's break it down;

19 camel jockeys crash planes into buildings - cause of death: homicide
CIA crashes robot planes into buildings- cause of death: homicide
Casper the Ghost crashes robot planes into buildings - cause of death: homicide

*WTC*
Factual steel core columns collapse due to fire caused by raghead crashed planes - cause of death: homicide
Explosive Invisicrete causes building collapse - cause of death: homicide
Crazy Alex's amazing explosive thermite causes building collapse - cause of death: homicide
Loony Willie's exploding basements - cause of death: homicide

*Pentagon*
Turbanites crash jet aircraft into building - cause of death: homicide
Terrel's Navy A-6 Skywarrior crashes into building - cause of death: homicide
Other goofy twoofers destroyer launched cruise missile crashes into building - cause of death: homicide

Now I want you to explain how YOUR theory invalidates any of this, and would cause a change in the cause of death listed on every death certificate. 

And exactly what cause of death YOU demand be listed on each and every death certificate. No evading this time, name the EXACT cause of death.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Now that Goof-0-phera has been thoroughly debunked, humiliated and embarrassed regarding 911, it is time for him to move on to his next great truth.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaB-CRFPHxY[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

The criminal description of the act is homicide, the cause of death varies, but the perpetrators logically don't want you to recognize that.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The criminal description of the act is homicide, the cause of death varies, but the perpetrators logically don't want you to recognize that.



wrong. 

even those that jumped from the buildings have the cause of death listed as homicide.

post the death certificate you are getting your info from, jackass. if you dont then once again you are caught fabricating evidence. you have no evidence. you simply CLAIM the cause of death is "building collapse" and have yet to post any evidence to support that. you are a lying sack of shit.


----------



## Christophera

No, absolutely not logical.  But the perps would not care about that, so you don't.

You are the dirty end of the stick, the other end gets to pass off fake plans, actually beleiving that FEMA told the truth.  The mislead truth movement distributes obsolete plans altered to appear as final drawings by the addition of revision tables, but they messed up faking the initials and a digital anomalie was created then inserted into the sells every now and then.






Can we believe that the plans for the tallest buildings in the world had a title block that was free handed?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No, absolutely not logical.



you are a moron. i dont care if YOU think its logical or not. its a FACT.

show the fucking death certificate you are basing your information on or shut the fuck up and admit you are wrong.


----------



## Christophera

Coroners and medical examiners have strict guidelines for defining the "cause of death".  It is absolutely certain they will not apply "homicide" to all deaths caused by one attack by planes.

The perpetrators would want people to be as dumb as you pretend to think they are agent.

Meanwhile your support for the conspiracy to deceive is well documented here.

Are you trying to say that the plans from silverstein that r.gage distributes are accurate, final drawings like gamolon does?






Do you really think that the plans for the 2 tallest buildings in the world had freehanded title blocks on 200+ sheets?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Coroners and medical examiners have strict guidelines for defining the "cause of death".  It is absolutely certain they will not apply "homicide" to all deaths caused by one attack by planes.



wrong. 

post a death certificate to show where you are getting your info or shut the fuck up and admit you are making it all up as you go along.


----------



## Fizz

_She says the medical examiner's office couldn't determine who jumped because the injuries were similar to those suffered by the people killed in the collapse of the towers. *The manner of death for all those who died was listed as homicide on death certificates.*_
USATODAY.com - Desperation forced a horrific decision

you are a fucking moron.


----------



## Christophera

Sure, the "manner" of death can be homicaide unformly, but not the cause.  It is a big deal to law enforcement to have that correct.

Meanwhile, you are still taking part in the conspiracy to decieve America by attempting to assert there were steel core columns.

The other side of the deception is the Fake plans.

It is absolutely proven that the Twin Twoers had a concrete core, in fact it is common knowledge out side of the deceived truth movement.


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, you are still taking part in the conspiracy to decieve America by attempting to *assert there was a concrete core*.



You fucked that up eh Chris. 



> _It is absolutely proven that the Twin Twoers had a concrete core, *in fact it is common knowledge out side of the deceived truth movement.*_



BULLSHIT .. you're the only one who makes this claim .. and you are the deceived truth movement .. so you a just uttering crap text.


----------



## Christophera

Haaaa, yes, but without your selectivity, it would be lost.  I make like 0.00001% error on that one.  Typical for an agent to try and exploit a typo and ignore violations of law obstructing justice in their efforts to support the secret of the methods of mass murder.

If that was not true you could post an image of this core on 9-11.






We need to see the supposed steel core columns on 9-11 since all you have are proven to be misreprestentations ofelevator guide rail support steel from construction photos.

No diagonal braces in the core really gives it away.  Concrete shear wall construction provided diagonal and lateral strength.


----------



## DiveCon

goof-o-phera, every post you make is an error


----------



## Christophera

Not possible because I use REAL evidence to back every post.  This can only be a concrete core.







The  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 describes a concrete core.  So does August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE., who is certified as a structural engineer in 12 states at chapter 2.1.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Not possible because I use REAL evidence to back every post.  This can only be a concrete core.


wrong. 
another unsubstantiated claim.

when viewed from an angle with actual LIGHT shining on it it's clear it is steel.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not possible because I use REAL evidence to back every post.  This can only be a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.
> another unsubstantiated claim.
> 
> when viewed from an angle with actual LIGHT shining on it it's clear it is steel.
Click to expand...


I really wish that portion of the steel core would have remained standing. We would have been saved from over 4,500 posts of Goof-0-phera's repetitive debunked garbage.

And he could have used the last 8 years for something productive, like paying his child support.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not possible because I use REAL evidence to back every post.  This can only be a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.
> another unsubstantiated claim.
> 
> when viewed from an angle with actual LIGHT shining on it it's clear it is steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really wish that portion of the steel core would have remained standing. We would have been saved from over 4,500 posts of Goof-0-phera's repetitive debunked garbage.
> 
> And he could have used the last 8 years for something productive, like paying his child support.
Click to expand...

more than that, he has 4 thread where he basically says the exact same thing over and over


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not possible because I use REAL evidence to back every post.  This can only be a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.
> another unsubstantiated claim.
> 
> when viewed from an angle with actual LIGHT shining on it it's clear it is steel.
Click to expand...


It's clear by examination that the steel seen ONLY surrounds the core and the inside of the core is not seen.






Here tge steel has fallen away at 9 seconds and the dual hallways of WTC 2 on the south side are seen as 2 dark slots.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

steel core columns


----------



## stannrodd

DiveCon said:


> steel core columns



STEEL CORE COLUMNS .. do you understand CHRI$$Y cow Pat


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not possible because I use REAL evidence to back every post.  This can only be a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.
> another unsubstantiated claim.
> 
> when viewed from an angle with actual LIGHT shining on it it's clear it is steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's clear by examination that the steel seen ONLY surrounds the core and the inside of the core is not seen.
Click to expand...


Then show an intact core from the time period when the twins were intact and occupied, Pat!


----------



## Christophera

If you cannot show the core on 9-11 you say existed, when the towers are coming apart in front of cameras, which show a concrete core, then you've got no standing for any demands.

You are concealing felony murder and treason.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> If you cannot show the core on 9-11 you say existed, when the towers are coming apart in front of cameras, which show a concrete core, then you've got no standing for any demands.


every fucking photo you post shows the steel core you fucking moron


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> If you cannot show the core on 9-11 you say existed, when the towers are coming apart in front of cameras, which show a concrete core, then you've got no standing for any demands.
> 
> You are concealing felony murder and treason.
> 
> _MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> 
> Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
> 
> Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._



If you can not show an intact concrete core during the time the twins were intact and occupied, YOU are an agent of deception and obfuscation.

You are displaying stupidity and mental retardation.


----------



## Christophera

If you can not show an intact core of steel columns during the time the twins weent to the ground, YOU are an agent of deception and obfuscation.

You are pretending to display stupidity and mental retardation in your deception.

the fact is that IF such a steel core columns core existed as this,






it would be seen on 9-11.  It never has been.

What was seen can only be reasonably identified as concrete.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Hey Chri$$y, I found a documentary from 1970. You're not going to like it!!

TRR-May14-07

Listen very carefully at the 2:10, 8:40, 9:00 and 9:50 marks, and you will hear the narrator clearly say "steel core columns".

And at the 11:20 and 13:50 marks, they show the core which matches the FEMA drawing.

How does it feel to be debunked? And by a 1970's documentary to boot! 

Now, let's see something showing your intact concrete core from the same time period.


----------



## Christophera

Yep, that production, "Building the World Trade Center was lying 31 years before it needed to.

Just like Robertson proposed a core to Yamasaki of steel core columns.  Yamasaki vetoed that and designed a concrete core.

This is Robertsons preliminary drawing, the title block.






The free hand lettering of the title block is not credible as "final drawings".  The truth movement was provided these from silverstein and associates in 2005 I think.

They have impossible digital anomalies on 20% of the 200+ sheets.






Read about the silverstein plans and see how they are shown as inaccurate and obsolete.


----------



## DiveCon

ah yes, cause in 1970 they KNEW the towers would be destroyed in 2001


----------



## Christophera

How painful for you to have no evidence.  The fake ignorance of an agents life.  No identity, no standing under the constitution, only treasonous behavior that ignores the struggle and need for justice we all have.


----------



## DiveCon

the thing is, it's YOU that has no evidence
what you post never supports what you claim, it always proves the exact opposite


----------



## stannrodd

Hey Chris, can you show that those digital anomolies you keep posting are actually real and not another of your bullshit deceptions. 

I have the same plans and there isn't anything like that on my ones. I've told you this before.

Also when I was doing drafting in the 70's we hand lettered almost everything until the fabulous Letraset system was introduced. However the old timers still used their Uppercase lettering where clarity was the issue. Lower case was never used. Stencil lettering was used by those who could not do freehand up to a good standard.

Large upper case for the Capital letter and small uppercase for the remaining text.

It's how it was done. and it was how it was expected to be done.

You are simply a dipstick moron with no experience in anything but telling lies. 


Your turn to post the Colgate Clock again I guess.


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> Hey Chris, can you show that those digital anomolies you keep posting are actually real and not another of your bullshit deceptions.
> 
> I have the same plans and there isn't anything like that on my ones. I've told you this before.
> 
> Also when I was doing drafting in the 70's we hand lettered almost everything until the fabulous Letraset system was introduced. However the old timers still used their Uppercase lettering where clarity was the issue. Lower case was never used. Stencil lettering was used by those who could not do freehand up to a good standard.
> 
> Large upper case for the Capital letter and small uppercase for the remaining text.
> 
> It's how it was done. and it was how it was expected to be done.
> 
> You are simply a dipstick moron with no experience in anything but telling lies.
> 
> 
> Your turn to post the Colgate Clock again I guess.


any chance you could get them scanned


----------



## stannrodd

No .. I can't be bothered doing something so time consuming for no result .. the imbecile known dis-affectionately as Goof-o-Phera will not recognize facts anyway. All copies aren't digital just BTW.


Anyway .. irrespective of some alleged anomoly ...  -->>> on the actual plans or digital copies thereof .. it is of no consequence .. it is of no relevance in terms of a fact supporting Chris's delusions.

The plans do not show a concrete core .. and the plans could not accommodate his alleged beast without the towers being some kind of TARDIS  (refer to Dr Who) wherein *something bigger* than the space that *IS* .. can somehow violate that space and then include a massive concrete core which wasn't ... on the plans.

Basic common sense really. .. with fries please..


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> No .. I can't be bothered doing something so time consuming for no result .. the imbecile known dis-affectionately as Goof-o-Phera will not recognize facts anyway. All copies aren't digital just BTW.
> 
> 
> Anyway .. irrespective of some alleged anomoly ...  -->>> on the actual plans or digital copies thereof .. it is of no consequence .. it is of no relevance in terms of a fact supporting Chris's delusions.
> 
> The plans do not show a concrete core .. and the plans could not accommodate his alleged beast without the towers being some kind of TARDIS  (refer to Dr Who) wherein *something bigger* than the space that *IS* .. can somehow violate that space and then include a massive concrete core which wasn't ... on the plans.
> 
> Basic common sense really. .. with fries please..


yes, i understand that goof-o-phera is a fucking loon
i'm just curious what was actually in those boxes that got that anomaly


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Yep, that production, "Building the World Trade Center was lying 31 years before it needed to.
> [debunked horseshit removed]



You honestly believe they put out that documentary because over three decades later they would need it to counter YOUR claims?  

You really think you and your idiotic theory that only you believe in are so important?

You're even MORE delusional than I thought.


----------



## Christophera

No theory here,






that is concrete.  You have no image from 9-11 showing the core of FEMA,






You have no independent verifications showing FEMA is correct.  All of your information and all of your sources, sources go back to who ever direct FEMA to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel in the core as core columns.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

You can keep posting those same 4 pictures all you want, but.....

*
NO ONE BELIEVES YOU OR YOUR STUPID THEORY!!!!!*


----------



## Fizz

did you figure out how to fit all those elevators, stairways, hallways and "elevator guide rail supports" inside your impossible concrete core yet?


----------



## stannrodd

DiveCon said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> No .. I can't be bothered doing something so time consuming for no result .. the imbecile known dis-affectionately as Goof-o-Phera will not recognize facts anyway. All copies aren't digital just BTW.
> 
> 
> Anyway .. irrespective of some alleged anomaly ...  -->>> on the actual plans or digital copies thereof .. it is of no consequence .. it is of no relevance in terms of a fact supporting Chris's delusions.
> 
> The plans do not show a concrete core .. and the plans could not accommodate his alleged beast without the towers being some kind of TARDIS  (refer to Dr Who) wherein *something bigger* than the space that *IS* .. can somehow violate that space and then include a massive concrete core which wasn't ... on the plans.
> 
> Basic common sense really. .. with fries please..
> 
> 
> 
> yes, i understand that goof-o-phera is a fucking loon
> i'm just curious what was actually in those boxes that got that anomaly
Click to expand...


I wouldn't waste MY time bothering with that really DC .. the freely available plans for public consumption do have that anomaly if that is what it is .. the Master Plans do not have that anomaly .. but then they don't have any revision table input either .. they are blank.

My suspicions are that they are stencil initials which is a bit different to hand written initials.

It really doesn't matter because Chris has been debunked on all facets of his ludicrous claims.. and we should just concentrate on humiliating his theory.. or him


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> No .. I can't be bothered doing something so time consuming for no result .. the imbecile known dis-affectionately as Goof-o-Phera will not recognize facts anyway. All copies aren't digital just BTW.
> 
> 
> Anyway .. irrespective of some alleged anomaly ...  -->>> on the actual plans or digital copies thereof .. it is of no consequence .. it is of no relevance in terms of a fact supporting Chris's delusions.
> 
> The plans do not show a concrete core .. and the plans could not accommodate his alleged beast without the towers being some kind of TARDIS  (refer to Dr Who) wherein *something bigger* than the space that *IS* .. can somehow violate that space and then include a massive concrete core which wasn't ... on the plans.
> 
> Basic common sense really. .. with fries please..
> 
> 
> 
> yes, i understand that goof-o-phera is a fucking loon
> i'm just curious what was actually in those boxes that got that anomaly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't waste MY time bothering with that really DC .. the freely available plans for public consumption do have that anomaly if that is what it is .. the Master Plans do not have that anomaly .. but then they don't have any revision table input either .. they are blank.
> 
> My suspicions are that they are stencil initials which is a bit different to hand written initials.
> 
> It really doesn't matter because Chris has been debunked on all facets of his ludicrous claims.. and we should just concentrate on humiliating his theory.. or him
Click to expand...

or both


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> You can keep posting those same 4 pictures all you want, but.....
> 
> *
> NO ONE BELIEVES YOU OR YOUR STUPID THEORY!!!!!*



No one has any evidence except for myself and the perps benefit by ignoring evidence, so agents ignore it.

Post one image of this core on 9-11,






In 6 years, no one ever has.


----------



## DiveCon

nearly every photo YOU post shows that


----------



## Christophera

Hmmmmm, that is clear to you in what I posted?

There are no columns in the core here.






Confirmed by these images.  The first is a superimposition of a "before9-11" shot taken at the same place as the 9-11 image above.






The next image shows the same approximate moment from the north or clock wise around the WTC as viewed above.

WESTend view of core wall section





I have just shown that NONE of the vertical steel in the photos is showing steel core columns INSIDE where they have to be to be called "core columns".

There were 24 massive box columns NOT INSIDE THE CORE, that surrounded the core, and the spire above is one of those.


----------



## DiveCon

steel core columns in every post, yet dipshit claims it is something other than what it CLEARLY is


----------



## Christophera

You attempt to misrepresent.  The columns ARE NOT inside the core, and I just proved that with evidence.

Oh, agents do not use evidence, they have an agenda.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> You attempt to misrepresent.  The columns ARE NOT inside the core, and I just proved that with evidence.
> 
> Oh, agents do not use evidence, they have an agenda.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

christophera said:


> rat in the hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can keep posting those same 4 pictures all you want, but.....
> 
> *
> no one believes you or your stupid theory!!!!!*]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one has any evidence except for myself and the perps benefit by ignoring evidence, so agents ignore it.
> 
> Post one image of this core on 9-11,
> 
> in 6 years, no one ever has.
Click to expand...


*no one believes you !!!!*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You attempt to misrepresent.  The columns ARE NOT inside the core, and I just proved that with evidence.
> 
> Oh, agents do not use evidence, they have an agenda.


your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rat in the hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can keep posting those same 4 pictures all you want, but.....
> 
> *
> no one believes you or your stupid theory!!!!!*]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one has any evidence except for myself and the perps benefit by ignoring evidence, so agents ignore it.
> 
> Post one image of this core on 9-11,
> 
> in 6 years, no one ever has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *no one believes you !!!!*
Click to expand...


agents, your psyops is a failure.  It is common knowldge that the core of the Twin Towers was concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one has any evidence except for myself and the perps benefit by ignoring evidence, so agents ignore it.
> 
> Post one image of this core on 9-11,
> 
> in 6 years, no one ever has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *no one believes you !!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> agents, your psyops is a failure.  It is common knowldge that the core of the Twin Towers was concrete.
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> wrong, only paranoid delusional people think there was a concrete core
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one has any evidence except for myself and the perps benefit by ignoring evidence, so agents ignore it.
> 
> Post one image of this core on 9-11,
> 
> in 6 years, no one ever has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *no one believes you !!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> agents, your psyops is a failure.  *It is common knowldge that the core of the Twin Towers was concrete.*
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> [B][FONT="Arial Black"][SIZE="6"][COLOR="Blue"]
> No, it is common knowledge that you are a retard.
> 
> Go back to Krypton, Tard-El.
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

I'll hit on your blood money algoxy website once for every USMB poster you can name that supports your idiotic theory.

*Ready, Set, Go Chri$$y, start naming them.*


----------



## Christophera

Why would anyone here be more informed than elsewhere in the truth movement?  Why would they be immune to the misinformation and psyops?

They would have to put reason and evidence over social fears and use evidence, like Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology which identifies a concrete core in 1992.






Or they would have to realize that in the days after 9-11 the buiildings engineer of record identified a concrete core.

Why would they oppose the vast psyops of the infiltrated government and use evidence?

Material evidence from the scen of the crime shows a concrete core.






A remnant of concrete at ground zero shows the massive core base wall.


----------



## DiveCon

dipshit, there is no "truth" in the troofer movement
they lie all the time, just like YOU do
there is no concrete in any of your photos you post, and you dont understand the context of that piece from the Oxford Encyclopedia


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Why would anyone here be more informed than elsewhere in the truth movement?  Why would they be immune to the misinformation and psyops?
> 
> They would have to put reason and evidence over social fears and use evidence, like Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology which identifies a concrete core in 1992.
> 
> 
> 
> Or they would have to realize that in the days after 9-11 the buiildings engineer of record identified a concrete core.
> 
> Why would they oppose the vast psyops of the infiltrated government and use evidence?
> 
> Material evidence from the scen of the crime shows a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> A remnant of concrete at ground zero shows the massive core base wall.



Just man up and admit it, no one believes you. And you know it, or you would have named people who do.


----------



## Christophera

You know, the response to Joe Penalty is a good way to show a sincere poster with an open mind, not the agents of the false social group trolling now.




Joe_Penalty said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to these two images and my understanding of them, the Federal Emergency Management Agency's diagram and an actual photograph of the failure of the structure of the World Trade Center number two are somewhat contrasting.  The Federal Emergency Management Agency's diagram depicts several columns in the core.  While the actual photograph from the failure the structure of World Trade Center number two show what appears to be central core (one solid structure).  Therefore one can conclude that the Federal Emergency Management Agency must redo their diagram or some other entity outside of this agency must do a diagram to more accurately represent the actual structure.  Again, basing any further analysis on the findings of the Federal Emergency Management Agency is redundant.
> 
> Is this a correct analysis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely correct.  Any analysis of events utilizing FEMA's design data is a continued waste of time and can only produce completely inaccurate results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was very basic analysis.
> 
> Knowing all of this, there should be tons of journalists all over America inquiring about these same topics to government officials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but that is evident since 9-11.  They never engaged private, professionals to provide independant analysis.  They were a conduit for "shock and awe" information in a ritualistic conditioning of the populations.
> 
> I still think some body ordered about a billion little American flags BEFORE 9-11 so that the populations primed to respond with warlike retaliation would have the standard patriotic sybol while joining and bonding with others.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why American journalists do not seem to be doing their jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The infiltration includes, potentialy, all corporate positions, but particuarly media, all media.  Print, radio, music recording, film production.
> A basic rule exists at the top.  No one who will expose any critical secrets, or even test the fringes of them, will be given any power to share with a larger segment of the population.
> Power in publishing and journalism is only given to those that will support the interests of the power, for the sake of the power.  A dynamic of power corrupting absolutely. Fear based decision making as implimented since that dude was nailed up to the cross for speaking a truth that exposed secrete methods of power mongering in society.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my question is, Who else out there is willing to confront this issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, ................ can't you ask another question?
> 
> No, ......... I can respond with a question and explanation.
> 
> "Do you mean says they are willing, or are actually willing" if they state generally they seek the truth?
> 
> Consider many seek this kind of truth.  Then when they learn about it they decide they don't want to know.  An aspect voiced simply here.
> 
> "Do you still want to know the truth after you learn it is something that you do not want to know?"
> 
> The situtation we address is a factor of the psyops, or "the big lie".  We are near the crux where either people question the lie and expose it, or fearfully react in acceptence seeking what is presented as comfort and security.  The fear in the psyops is social fear.
> Social fear is something we are far more sensitive and reactive to than many can believe.  Media for the last 40 years has been working to artificially escalate this to maximize corporate profits through advertising and tv for children.
> 
> A group of people using reason and common knowledge; and what ever resource of evidence supporting it, if needed, and it shouldn't be unless the social situation is artificially directed through infiltrations; upon forming in a face to face situation draw attention.  If they are passionate and developed as leaders they speak in support of the common interests of the people who might listen and how the particular issue the initial group formed, then found concencus adequate for further sharing and concencus building.
> 
> After a certain amonut of that, another, larger group forms with what is well known as common knowledge replete with details and the facts begin to echo through the conscious state of the people of the society.
> 
> In this case the fears are unconscious and have nothing to do with 9-11.  They are religious but societally assimilated unconsciously by social members as an invisible conditioning  going back 2,000 years and more.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> What can be done as a solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been doing it, know we are doing it.  Others are reading, they may do it, yet others may hear them doing it and start up.
> 
> We can also remember something that is very justified because of the long record of many improprieties politically of the last 20 years that have compromised the US Constitution as the rule of law.  Anyone that knows how title 42 §1988 is used has an idea.
> 
> Remember this is about exposing a simple deception about the design of a building that was supposed to have collapsed killing a lot of people.  Those telling the "big lie" and supporting it would like us to always add to the fear they have created by us alleging very scary things that can only relate to the 2,000 year old conditioning we struggle with.
> 
> Remember, this is about the Constitution and as citizens doing our duty and forbidding any official governmental lapses regarding the highest point of Constitutional due process as it is associated with "Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness".   Remember this is about reason and evidence not social acceptence which is easily steeped in the psychological elements of the  "big lie" that extend back in time to an uncomfortable degree.  No need to talk about demolition nor question anything except the cause of death based on the fact FEMA misrepresented the structures to NIST who produced the official cause of death seen on nearly all 3,000 death certificates.
> 
> The goal is 20 affidavits addressing the evidence by persons who have worked for 15 years in construction who affirm what they see and what they do not see that are served with a petition signed by as many NY state voters as can be found integrating the affidavits and evidence into a demand upon the attorney general of that state.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the solution may be, who is responsible for implementing the said solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans.
Click to expand...


----------



## stannrodd

Stop talking to yourself Chris .. no one reads your shit anyway except your fans at Namasteezy guru forum .. and they are all you anyway .. dick head.. or don't you know what your alter egos do ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Why would anyone here be more informed than elsewhere in the truth movement?  Why would they be immune to the misinformation and psyops?
> 
> They would have to put reason and evidence over social fears and use evidence, like Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology which identifies a concrete core in 1992.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or they would have to realize that in the days after 9-11 the buiildings engineer of record identified a concrete core.
> 
> Why would they oppose the vast psyops of the infiltrated government and use evidence?
> 
> Material evidence from the scen of the crime shows a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A remnant of concrete at ground zero shows the massive core base wall.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xv5PrXj00g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

agents have no evidence and no reason, only a false social group working to make social fears more important than justice in 3,000 murders, or the US Consitution, or right and freedoms.

agents cannot even post an image of steel core columns in the core area of the Twins.  I have no problem posting an image showing only a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

YOU have no evidence
your paranoid delusions are NOT evidence


----------



## Liability

*Actual Photo of Miss Prison 2010 Winner! *






Congrats CriscoFEARa!


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> *Actual Photo of Miss Prison 2010 Winner! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats CriscoFEARa!





DiveCon said:


> YOU have no evidence
> your paranoid delusions are NOT evidence



You cannot be more wrong.  I quote lilybilly to show the pretend delusion the agents present.  And I post the info of the lead engineer of the Twin Towers,  Leslie E. Robertson in the days after 9-11






_    Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a *reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.  _

http://web.archive.org/web/20040807085840/http://msnbc.msn.com/id/3069641/

Then I post an image of the concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

except he NEVER SAID THAT you lying PoS


----------



## Christophera

Da po agent has no evidence and hates the truth.

Robertson provided the concrete core information to Newsweek just like August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. did in his safety report in November of 2001.  See chapter 2.1.

This is true because ONLY images on 9-11 showing the concrete core can be found.  The east concrete core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core.


----------



## Liability

NULL POSTER said:


> Da po agent has no evidence and hates the truth.



Yes, agent CriscoFEARa, you do seem to detest truth.



Christophera said:


> Robertson provided the concrete core information to Newsweek just like August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. did in his safety report in November of 2001.  * * * *



Previously refuted.  Repeating your disproved bullshit will not bring it back to life.


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> except he NEVER SAID THAT you lying PoS



AND CriscoFEARa's delusions do not constitute evidence.  In reality, the Null Poster bastard has never posted an image of the concrete core for the same reason that he has never posted a picture of an actual living unicorn.


----------



## Christophera

You cannot reasonably refute evidence with text.

This is  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 stating the twins have a concrete core.

This is an image of the west core wall of WTC 1 after the north wall has fallen showing the empty core area.






Do you know how crowded your cell is going to be?

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> You cannot reasonably refute evidence with text.
> 
> This is  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 stating the twins have a concrete core.
> 
> This is an image of the west core wall of WTC 1 after the north wall has fallen showing the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how crowded your cell is going to be?
> 
> _MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> 
> Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
> 
> Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


*
Even an uber-moron like you*, despite all of your efforts to be deceptive and dishonest, *knows full well that there was no concrete core*.  That has been proved by contemporaneous records, images, etc.

Robertson's mis-quote even got subsequently corrected.  The Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia article was mistaken.  Shit happens.  But a mistake is hardly a sound basis to stake your claim on, imbecile.

You have exactly zero credibility, bitch.  And you deserve it entirely.


----------



## The T

Christophera said:


> You cannot reasonably refute evidence with text.
> 
> This is Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 stating the twins have a concrete core.
> 
> This is an image of the west core wall of WTC 1 after the north wall has fallen showing the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how crowded your cell is going to be?
> 
> _MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:_
> 
> _Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both._
> 
> _Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States_
> 
> _TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04_
> _Section 2382. Misprision of treason_
> 
> _Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


 
How on Earth could the towers have a concrete core when the stairwells [All of them] were in the center of the structures? The CORE was _HOLLOW._


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot reasonably refute evidence with text.
> 
> This is  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 stating the twins have a concrete core.
> 
> This is an image of the west core wall of WTC 1 after the north wall has fallen showing the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Even an uber-moron like you*, despite all of your efforts to be deceptive and dishonest, *knows full well that there was no concrete core*.  That has been proved by contemporaneous records, images, etc.
> 
> Robertson's mis-quote even got subsequently corrected.  The Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia article was mistaken.  Shit happens.  But a mistake is hardly a sound basis to stake your claim on, imbecile.
> 
> You have exactly zero credibility, bitch.  And you deserve it entirely.
Click to expand...

actually, Oxford wasnt mistaken, when read in proper context
they used the WTC as an example of a skyscraper, then went on to describe general skyscrapers
 he just takes it out of context to say the WTC had a concrete core
it didnt


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot reasonably refute evidence with text.
> 
> This is  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 stating the twins have a concrete core.
> 
> This is an image of the west core wall of WTC 1 after the north wall has fallen showing the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Even an uber-moron like you*, despite all of your efforts to be deceptive and dishonest, *knows full well that there was no concrete core*.  That has been proved by contemporaneous records, images, etc.
> 
> Robertson's mis-quote even got subsequently corrected.  The Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia article was mistaken.  Shit happens.  But a mistake is hardly a sound basis to stake your claim on, imbecile.
> 
> You have exactly zero credibility, bitch.  And you deserve it entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, Oxford wasnt mistaken, when read in proper context
> they used the WTC as an example of a skyscraper, then went on to describe general skyscrapers
> he just takes it out of context to say the WTC had a concrete core
> it didnt
Click to expand...


I thought it said that the WTC had a concrete and steel core.  It is very poorly written if that's not what they meant to convey.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Even an uber-moron like you*, despite all of your efforts to be deceptive and dishonest, *knows full well that there was no concrete core*.  That has been proved by contemporaneous records, images, etc.
> 
> Robertson's mis-quote even got subsequently corrected.  The Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia article was mistaken.  Shit happens.  But a mistake is hardly a sound basis to stake your claim on, imbecile.
> 
> You have exactly zero credibility, bitch.  And you deserve it entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> actually, Oxford wasnt mistaken, when read in proper context
> they used the WTC as an example of a skyscraper, then went on to describe general skyscrapers
> he just takes it out of context to say the WTC had a concrete core
> it didnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it said that the WTC had a concrete and steel core.  It is very poorly written if that's not what they meant to convey.
Click to expand...

no, it states that "skyscrapers, like the WTC, have steel and concrete"
the steel and concrete were referencing skyscrapers in general, and the WTC was used as an example of skyscrapers
Oxford has since edited their entry substantially to be more accurate than it was in the version dipshit goof-o-phera uses


----------



## Christophera

You are distorting and misrepresenting.  Proof was posted.

Hull = steel, core = concrete. Still no independently verifications of the steel core columns. Just your usual spam misrepresentations and errors. Especially this one. It does not look into the core, just at the largest columns surrounding the core.


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Hey Chris. You have a mojor problem.
> 
> This article that you keep posting as gospel says that "The central core, a reinforced concrete tower, *contains* lift shafts, staircases, and vertical ducts."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a major problem for your theory.
> 
> Why you ask? I'll explain.
> 
> You admitted that WTC2 had elevator access at the lobby level to the express elevators from OUTSIDE the concrete core. Here is the photo that you admitted this to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the central core contained the lift shafts for the elevators as you and the Oxford article seem to think, how is that photo above possible? There should be a 12' thick concrete wall between the open are of the lobby and the express elevator doors in that photo!!!! I mean the Oxford article clearly states that the shafts were contained INSIDE the concrete core. Where is the 12' thick wall in that photo???
> 
> What a huge error!



From the other thread. Something is severely wrong Chris!!!


----------



## Christophera

gumout has NO EVIDENCE showing the concrete core on 9-11 so resorts to nonsense and photoshopping.

In order to try and prove this point gummie has photoshopped a WTC 2 lobby image with WTC 1 exterior features outside the windows.  But it blundered with translucency and made a zoom show the footbridge outside show through the perimeter wall columns.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> gumout has NO EVIDENCE showing the concrete core on 9-11 so resorts to nonsense and photoshopping.
> 
> In order to try and prove this point gummie has photoshopped a WTC 2 lobby image with WTC 1 exterior features outside the windows.  But it blundered with translucency and made a zoom show the footbridge outside show through the perimeter wall columns.



Here's yet another one of your make believe lies. I didn;t photoshop anything based on the simple fact that I got that photo from another source idiot. You were told this many times. Here is the original:





In the bottom right corner you can see NYCfoto.com as the source. You're an idiot.


----------



## Christophera

As if you could not photoshop one of their digital images.  As if doing so would obliterate their mark.

See this agent.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2876388-post8188.html

Stop supporting secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> As if you could not photoshop one of their digital images.  As if doing so would obliterate their mark.
> 
> See this agent.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2876388-post8188.html
> 
> Stop supporting secret methods of mass murder.



Here's the original photo from their website asshole. Complete with "bleeding" windows.
Inside WTC | New York City Photos

That PROVES I didn't Photoshop anything like you claim you dishonest prick.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if you could not photoshop one of their digital images.  As if doing so would obliterate their mark.
> 
> See this agent.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2876388-post8188.html
> 
> Stop supporting secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the original photo from their website asshole. Complete with "bleeding" windows.
> Inside WTC | New York City Photos
> 
> That PROVES I didn't Photoshop anything like you claim you dishonest prick.
Click to expand...

well, clearly you MUST own NYC Photos
LOL


----------



## Christophera

As if the infiltrations of the US government and corporations was not adequate to position that photo for you.

It does not matter whose site the photo came from, the footbridge windows cannot bleed through the perimeter columns in a real photo.






*WHY haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11 yet?*






instead of playing with fake elevator/lobby photos.


----------



## DiveCon

the photos have been posted, moron
even YOU have posted them
you just claim they are not steel core columns and claim you see concrete where none was


----------



## Christophera

agent blah-blah divcorn tries to misrepresent with NOTHING backing it's assertion.

The only photos showing steel box columns that I've posted are fully annotated with their true structural identities and feature the spire.  This is the west side looking from the north.






The west side looking east.






The north side a little earlier than the above from the north east.






A superimposition taken from almost exactlyt the same place with a before/after comparison to show that the 9-11 images of steel columns *I have posted are NOT INSIDE THE CORE.*





Now agent, post an image of this core on 9-11 or be guilty of concealing treason.






_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon

steel core columns, no concrete in any of those photos
you are a delusional moron


----------



## DiveCon

btw, moron, you just posted 3 photos that show steel core columns that meet the criteria for that FEMA simplified diagram


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj-x9ygQEGA&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> As if the infiltrations of the US government and corporations was not adequate to position that photo for you.
> 
> It does not matter whose site the photo came from, the footbridge windows cannot bleed through the perimeter columns in a real photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WHY haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11 yet?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instead of playing with fake elevator/lobby photos.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plWnm7UpsXk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Hlw_9ldThs[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

Okay, I know agents have no evidence, but really can you do not better than lowly spam.

Or better yet prove you are not agents concealing treason.  Post an image of this core on 9-11.









Oh, I gues you can't.  You are disabled because it did not exist, and the concrete core did.  Duh, there is  Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

no, dipshit
you have to PROVE treason, not us the negative
and so far you have NOTHING
you are a delusional pathetic fucking moron


----------



## stannrodd

If the Moron Christo etc etc" as specified by DC had any sort pf real case then he wouldn't be being crucified in this forum.

Logically he would be succeeding in a case which will prove him correct.

Considering he has been laughed out of even the most comical of situations .. I reckon he is flogging a dead horse ..  .. duh

The moron is just confirming his narcissist view that he requires attention because of his self absorbed egotism ..

 = I am .. therefore I am Right ..

Terribly though the flying cottage will come and take you to the land of the wishing chair to the land of the Topsy Turvy Man.

Watch out for the Gold wings or sometimes the angry RED wings

He had a house where the fire place was upside down and the fire went the wrong way down the chimney pot.

Never mind 

Stann


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Okay, I know agents have no evidence, but really can you do not better than lowly spam.
> 
> Or better yet prove you are not agents concealing treason.  Post an image of this core on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I gues you can't.  You are disabled because it did not exist, and the concrete core did.  Duh, there is  Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._




From your own signature line...



> Those posting here who do not respect laws and the Constitution they are made under, or refuse to recognize when laws are violated by government, are *only* safely considered agents of treason serving the infiltration of the US government, *if* the citizens with allegiance to the United States who are witnessing the behaviors of all posting on this issue, *seek* to support and defend the US Constitution.



Your own words prove we are not agents, as we can only be safely considered agents if someone files a case against us to support and defend the US Constitution. No one has done so against me, therefore I am not an agent. And I am willing to bet that none of the other posters have had cases filed on them either.

I warned you that you were not saying what you thought you were.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I know agents have no evidence, but really can you do not better than lowly spam.
> 
> Or better yet prove you are not agents concealing treason.  Post an image of this core on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I gues you can't.  You are disabled because it did not exist, and the concrete core did.  Duh, there is  Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your own signature line...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those posting here who do not respect laws and the Constitution they are made under, or refuse to recognize when laws are violated by government, are *only* safely considered agents of treason serving the infiltration of the US government, *if* the citizens with allegiance to the United States who are witnessing the behaviors of all posting on this issue, *seek* to support and defend the US Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your own words prove we are not agents, as we can only be safely considered agents if someone files a case against us to support and defend the US Constitution. No one has done so against me, therefore I am not an agent. And I am willing to bet that none of the other posters have had cases filed on them either.
> 
> I warned you that you were not saying what you thought you were.
Click to expand...

i havent had any case filed against me


----------



## Liability

CriscoFEARa's daffynition is invalid anyway.

Still, nobody has filed any such case against me, either.


----------



## Christophera

agents pretending that TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 is a civil action.

You will be arrested, imprisoned, arraigned, tried and sentenced.  You are already under surveillance.  We all are, our roles are known.


_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon

your delusional rantings are not evidence


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> agents pretending that TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 is a civil action.
> 
> You will be arrested, imprisoned, arraigned, tried and sentenced.  You are already under surveillance.  We all are, our roles are known.
> 
> 
> _MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> 
> &#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.
> 
> Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._



CriscoFEARa's boundless ignorance is amusing.

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382  penalizes certain criminal behavior, so it is not a civil statute.  It is a criminal statute.

A citizen (or any other person) who REPORTS an alleged felony pursuant to the language of that Act is reporting an alleged crime, too.

So what?

But it is also a crime to falsely report such things to a Federal Investigator.  

Since I, for instance, have exactly zero knowledge of any criminal activity taking place on 9/11/2001 (or since that date -- relative to the enemy attacks on us), I cannot possibly be guilty of misprision of a felony OR misprision of treason.  

But if YOU, being the fucking dishonest moron you are, falsely report your baseless contention to Federal authorities that I have supposedly engaged in misprision of treason or misprision of a felony, then YOU are arguably guilty of a violation of TITLE 18  PART I  CHAPTER 47  § 1001.


----------



## Christophera

Because you work to conceal facts that prove treason you are guilty of a crime, misprision of felony and treason.

If this is not true you will produce an image of this core from 9-11, that you advocate existed.







Here is the core that did exist.






And it was concrete just like the engineer of record described in the days after 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

your lies prove you are guilty


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Because you work to conceal facts that prove treason you are guilty of a crime, misprision of felony and treason.
> 
> If this is not true you will produce an image of this core from 9-11, that you advocate existed.* * * *



I will not produce *any* images for you that match or appear similar to or entirely different from the image you keep pretending is relevant.  It isn't.

That I decline to play your retarded game has not one tiny bit of evidential (probative) power regarding your idiotic claim that I am guilty of any crime.

Whether that image you keep showing is accurate or not is beside the point.  Most rational people (thus excluding you) recognize it as a simplified form of what the authors were trying to explain.  They did not say it was an accurate floor plan, you scumbag moron.  And it doesn't need to be an accurate floor plan to demonstrate the point:  that the core was made of steel.

*YOU* have NEVER ever, not once, posted any image of the "concrete core" you pretend existed.  And the reason you have never done so (and never will) is because -- as everyone who has studied this matter is well aware -- the core was made of steel.


----------



## Christophera

Say what you like agent, it is obvious you cannot produce an image of this core on 9-11.






No one ever has.

The only core that can be shown on 9-11 is the concrete core,






which is why I keep showing it.


----------



## DiveCon

again, no proof of concrete


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Say what you like agent, it is obvious you cannot produce an image of this core on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one ever has.
> 
> The only core that can be shown on 9-11 is the concrete core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which is why I keep showing it.



(A)  You are the only 'agent," you lying shitbag.

(B)  You have never yet showed us any image of a concrete core, you lying scumbag rat fucker.

(C)  Ignoring what the image was intended to convey doesn't change what it was intended to convey.  It was a shorthand version of a generic steel core.  Nothing more.

(D) You are a truly lousy lowlife scumbag piece of shit for deliberately hurting the families of the victims killed by al qaeda, you scumbag.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> agents pretending that TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 is a civil action.
> 
> *You will be arrested, imprisoned, arraigned, tried and sentenced.*  You are already under surveillance.  *We all are, our roles are known.*
> 
> 
> _MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> 
> Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
> 
> Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._



By your own words, until such time as this happens, you have no right to call me an agent.

The only role they know you have is that of the delusional village idiot. That's why they are not showing up at your house to shut you up permanently.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you like agent, it is obvious you cannot produce an image of this core on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one ever has.
> 
> The only core that can be shown on 9-11 is the concrete core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which is why I keep showing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A)  You are the only 'agent," you lying shitbag.
> 
> (B)  You have never yet showed us any image of a concrete core,* you lying scumbag rat fucker.*
> 
> (C)  Ignoring what the image was intended to convey doesn't change what it was intended to convey.  It was a shorthand version of a generic steel core.  Nothing more.
> 
> (D) You are a truly lousy lowlife scumbag piece of shit for deliberately hurting the families of the victims killed by al qaeda, you scumbag.
Click to expand...


HEY, I wouldn't let that POS fuck me to save my life.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> agents pretending that TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 is a civil action.
> 
> *You will be arrested, imprisoned, arraigned, tried and sentenced.*  You are already under surveillance.  *We all are, our roles are known.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By your own words, until such time as this happens, you have no right to call me an agent.
> 
> The only role they know you have is that of the delusional village idiot. That's why they are not showing up at your house to shut you up permanently.
Click to expand...

and thats why no one is suing him for the crap he claims
#1, he has nothing to pay the damages 
#2, it would be extremely hard to prove someone with as little credibility as Goof-o-phera, actually CAUSED any damage


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Because you work to conceal facts that prove treason you are guilty of a crime, misprision of felony and treason.
> 
> If this is not true you will produce an image of this core from 9-11, that you advocate existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the core that did exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it was concrete just like the engineer of record described in the days after 9-11.



You know, since you have repeatedly posted your personal info on this site and others, it would be really easy for me to talk to an attorney about libel or slander against you for constantly claiming I am guilty of a crime I did not commit.

Recant your claims, or I may decide to do this.

And deleting your info won't help. I've saved most of them on a thumb drive. Again, really easy to hand to an attorney.

I know you don't have much, but it would be fun to watch your pockets turned out live and in person.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you work to conceal facts that prove treason you are guilty of a crime, misprision of felony and treason.
> 
> If this is not true you will produce an image of this core from 9-11, that you advocate existed.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the core that did exist.
> 
> 
> 
> And it was concrete just like the  described in the days after 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, since you have repeatedly posted your personal info on this site and others, it would be really easy for me to talk to an attorney about libel or slander against you for constantly claiming I am guilty of a crime I did not commit.
> 
> Recant your claims, or I may decide to do this.
> 
> And deleting your info won't help. I've saved most of them on a thumb drive. Again, really easy to hand to an attorney.
> 
> I know you don't have much, but it would be fun to watch your pockets turned out live and in person.
Click to expand...

sorry man, but a lawyer would take one look at it and tell you it would be a waste of time because no one actually believes anything he says so you have suffered zero damages


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you work to conceal facts that prove treason you are guilty of a crime, misprision of felony and treason.
> 
> If this is not true you will produce an image of this core from 9-11, that you advocate existed.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the core that did exist.
> 
> 
> 
> And it was concrete just like the  described in the days after 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, since you have repeatedly posted your personal info on this site and others, it would be really easy for me to talk to an attorney about libel or slander against you for constantly claiming I am guilty of a crime I did not commit.
> 
> Recant your claims, or I may decide to do this.
> 
> And deleting your info won't help. I've saved most of them on a thumb drive. Again, really easy to hand to an attorney.
> 
> I know you don't have much, but it would be fun to watch your pockets turned out live and in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry man, but a lawyer would take one look at it and tell you it would be a waste of time because no one actually believes anything he says so you have suffered zero damages
Click to expand...


I think I could make the case that his allegations are causing me psychological damage. And I definitely could cover my lawyer's fees out of my pocket, so that would not be an issue in whether he takes the case or not.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, since you have repeatedly posted your personal info on this site and others, it would be really easy for me to talk to an attorney about libel or slander against you for constantly claiming I am guilty of a crime I did not commit.
> 
> Recant your claims, or I may decide to do this.
> 
> And deleting your info won't help. I've saved most of them on a thumb drive. Again, really easy to hand to an attorney.
> 
> I know you don't have much, but it would be fun to watch your pockets turned out live and in person.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry man, but a lawyer would take one look at it and tell you it would be a waste of time because no one actually believes anything he says so you have suffered zero damages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I could make the case that his allegations are causing me psychological damage. And I definitely could cover my lawyer's fees out of my pocket, so that would not be an issue in whether he takes the case or not.
Click to expand...

and what would you seek for damages
the man has nothing of value
lol


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry man, but a lawyer would take one look at it and tell you it would be a waste of time because no one actually believes anything he says so you have suffered zero damages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I could make the case that his allegations are causing me psychological damage. And I definitely could cover my lawyer's fees out of my pocket, so that would not be an issue in whether he takes the case or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and what would you seek for damages
> the man has nothing of value
> lol
Click to expand...


His computer! That would stop his delusional bullshit dead in it's tracks.

And the algoxy profits for the next century.

My much better half got a major inheritance when her mother passed. We would call the lawyer's fees "fun money".

Thinking about this is pushing me towards looking into it. I could see it as therapy for the emotional pain he has put me through making his baseless claims.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I could make the case that his allegations are causing me psychological damage. And I definitely could cover my lawyer's fees out of my pocket, so that would not be an issue in whether he takes the case or not.
> 
> 
> 
> and what would you seek for damages
> the man has nothing of value
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His computer! That would stop his delusional bullshit dead in it's tracks.
> 
> And the algoxy profits for the next century.
> 
> My much better half got a major inheritance when her mother passed. We would call the lawyer's fees "fun money".
> 
> Thinking about this is pushing me towards looking into it. I could see it as therapy for the emotional pain he has put me through making his baseless claims.
Click to expand...

hmm, maybe ownership of any and all domains


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and what would you seek for damages
> the man has nothing of value
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His computer! That would stop his delusional bullshit dead in it's tracks.
> 
> And the algoxy profits for the next century.
> 
> My much better half got a major inheritance when her mother passed. We would call the lawyer's fees "fun money".
> 
> Thinking about this is pushing me towards looking into it. I could see it as therapy for the emotional pain he has put me through making his baseless claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmm, maybe ownership of any and all domains
Click to expand...


Good one! If I decide to go for it, I'll ask for that too.


----------



## Christophera

You will be very disappointed when the web site profits are negative $400 a year.  rats have small brains .  .  . so that means it will cost you.  I wouldn't think of misrepresenting a financial loss to a disabled rodent.

WHY haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11?  WHY?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> You will be very disappointed when the web site profits are negative $400 a year.  rats have small brains .  .  . so that means it will cost you.  I wouldn't think of misrepresenting a financial loss to a disabled rodent.
> 
> WHY haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11?  WHY?



My bride has a very sizable fortune. Kicking your ass in court would be worth whatever we lost.

We lost money making a landscaper re-sod our lawn because he fucked up. We still had a good time laughing after seeing his face when he lost.

Best 5 grand we ever spent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You will be very disappointed when the web site profits are negative $400 a year.  rats have small brains .  .  . so that means it will cost you.  I wouldn't think of misrepresenting a financial loss to a disabled rodent.
> 
> WHY haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11?  WHY?


dipshit, once he owns your domains, he would be able to move them to a much less expensive host, or not even have them on a host
LOL you show once again you are nothing but a fucking moronic idiot


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will be very disappointed when the web site profits are negative $400 a year.  rats have small brains .  .  . so that means it will cost you.  I wouldn't think of misrepresenting a financial loss to a disabled rodent.
> 
> WHY haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11?  WHY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bride has a very sizable fortune. Kicking your ass in court would be worth whatever we lost.
> 
> We lost money making a landscaper re-sod our lawn because he fucked up. We still had a good time laughing after seeing his face when he lost.
> 
> Best 5 grand we ever spent.
Click to expand...

oh, and on top of that, have it be a sanction from him purchasing any NEW domains as well


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will be very disappointed when the web site profits are negative $400 a year.  rats have small brains .  .  . so that means it will cost you.  I wouldn't think of misrepresenting a financial loss to a disabled rodent.
> 
> WHY haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11?  WHY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bride has a very sizable fortune. Kicking your ass in court would be worth whatever we lost.
> 
> We lost money making a landscaper re-sod our lawn because he fucked up. We still had a good time laughing after seeing his face when he lost.
> 
> Best 5 grand we ever spent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, and on top of that, have it be a sanction from him purchasing any NEW domains as well
Click to expand...


Hey, good one.

And maybe have him publish a public retraction of his allegations against me, explaining his theories are a hoax.

Goof-0 will never know how liberating having a multi-million dollar estate really is.


----------



## Liability

Let's do a quickie recap on what passes for CriscoFEARa "logic."

I don't buy any of his bullshit.

I accept what the U.S. Government has said about 9/11.

But goofotera thinks I should be prosecuted for misprision of treason.  

Thus, his "case" seems to depend on the proposition that I am "aware" that the GOVERNMENT is lying, but that I have failed to come forward to reveal that I "know" the government is lying.

And the very same government will then prosecute me for believing *THEM*.

And in the wacky world of CriscoFEARa, that kind of "thinking" makes "sense."


----------



## Liability

Prosecutor:  Your Honor, and Ladies and Germs of this American Jury, it is palpably RIDICULOUS for the defendant ("Liability") to have believed anything we said.  Yet he CLAIMS to have "believed" us.  So you can believe me when I tell you that you should convict Liability for believing a single thing we have ever said.

Defense counsel:  I object.  Is the prosecutor actually asking us to believe him?

The Court:  Objection sustained.  That WOULD be crazy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Liability said:


> Prosecutor:  Your Honor, and Ladies and Germs of this American Jury, it is palpably RIDICULOUS for the defendant ("Liability") to have believed anything we said.  Yet he CLAIMS to have "believed" us.  So you can believe me when I tell you that you should convict Liability for believing a single thing we have ever said.
> 
> Defense counsel:  I object.  Is the prosecutor actually asking us to believe him?
> 
> The Court:  Objection sustained.  That WOULD be crazy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> You will be very disappointed when the web site profits are negative $400 a year.  rats have small brains .  .  . so that means it will cost you.  I wouldn't think of misrepresenting a financial loss to a disabled rodent.
> 
> WHY haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11?  WHY?



Oh, by the way Goof-0, rats are actually very smart, and one of the planets smartest survivors. They can detect a food source at great distances, and can push their bodies through 1/4" holes to get at it.

And the males are superb providers for their offspring, unlike a certain poster on this thread.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> *You will be very disappointed when the web site profits are negative $400 a year.*  rats have small brains .  .  . so that means it will cost you.  I wouldn't think of misrepresenting a financial loss to a disabled rodent.
> 
> WHY haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11?  WHY?



By the way, shit for brains, I thought you only paid $200 per year for the speed and power of the server.*ALL HAIL THE POWER OF THE SERVER!!!*

Is this yet another in your string of lies????????


----------



## Liability

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You will be very disappointed when the web site profits are negative $400 a year.*  rats have small brains .  .  . so that means it will cost you.  I wouldn't think of misrepresenting a financial loss to a disabled rodent.
> 
> WHY haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11?  WHY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, shit for brains, I thought you only paid $200 per year for the speed and power of the server.*ALL HAIL THE POWER OF THE SERVER!!!*
> 
> Is this yet another in your string of lies????????
Click to expand...


Maybe they raised the price.  But that only means that he has found enough money to run his scam web site, which is money he declines to use to support his own kids (allegedly).


----------



## Christophera

All that and not one scrap of evidence showing the supposed steel core columns existed.  Well, gummie rat might be able to lap up nwo feces to survive, but that will not protect the US Constitution which the rodents never mention.

The truth of the twin towers core will protect the Consitution.  It was concrete and there is independently verified evidence of it.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Christophera

All that and no one scrap of evidence showing the supposed steel core columns existed.  Well, gummie rat might be able to lap up nwo feces to survive, but that will not protect the US Constitution which the rodents never mention.

The truth of the twin towers core will protect the Consitution.  It was concrete and there is independently verified evidence of it.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

none of your posts have shown a single piece of evidence that a concrete core ever existed
you remain a pathological LIAR


----------



## Christophera

You would hope that you would be pathological with your lying, but no such luck.  You are a criminal traitor.  This can only be a 400 foot tall concrete tube.






Then the engineer of record identifies a concrete core.

Newsweek in the days following 9-11 has an article with info from Robertson describing a concrete core.






_    Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a *reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.  
_

Then the  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core.






Then there is a structural engineer certified in 12 states who identifies the concrete core.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You would hope that you would be pathological with your lying, but no such luck.  You are a criminal traitor.  This can only be a 400 foot tall concrete tube.
> 
> http://www.ncsea.com/downloads/wtcseerp.pdf


LIAR
there is no concrete in the core


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would hope that you would be pathological with your lying, but no such luck.  You are a criminal traitor.  This can only be a 400 foot tall concrete tube.
> 
> http://www.ncsea.com/downloads/wtcseerp.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR
> there is no concrete in the core
Click to expand...


Technically correct, the core is empty except for elevator guide rail support steel as seen here.






They are easy to identify because of butt plates occasionally used to join them.

The concrete surrounded the core area, which was empty.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would hope that you would be pathological with your lying, but no such luck.  You are a criminal traitor.  This can only be a 400 foot tall concrete tube.
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR
> there is no concrete in the core
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Technically correct, the core is empty except for elevator guide rail support steel as seen here.
Click to expand...

not just technically correct, totally correct 
there was NO, NONE, ZERO, NADA, concrete in the cores of the WTC towers above grade


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> All that and no one scrap of evidence showing the supposed steel core columns existed.  Well, gummie rat might be able to lap up nwo feces to survive, but that will not protect the US Constitution which the rodents never mention.
> 
> The truth of the twin towers core will protect the Consitution.  *It was concrete and there is independently verified evidence of it.*
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._



Then post some, instead of your delusional self serving algoxy pay site links.

A photo of an intact core during the occupancy period would be fine.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would hope that you would be pathological with your lying, but no such luck.  You are a criminal traitor.  This can only be a 400 foot tall concrete tube.
> 
> http://www.ncsea.com/downloads/wtcseerp.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR
> there is no concrete in the core
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Technically correct, the core is empty except for elevator guide rail support steel as seen here.
> 
> 
> They are easy to identify because of butt plates occasionally used to join them.
> 
> The concrete surrounded the core area, which was empty.
Click to expand...


Totally incorrect, the core was full of steel core columns.

Your brain and conscience are the only things that are empty.


----------



## Christophera

Empty core,






Concrete walls surrounding empty walls topple inwards.


----------



## DiveCon

no concrete in the core, but PLENTY of steel core columns


----------



## Christophera

Relating to your "no evidence", no credibility posting of text.  THIS is actually true about you and your fellow agents here."

No allegiance to the US Constitution but lots of support for treason by working to conceal it.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._

Justified by the fact no agent has ever shown the supposed steel core columns FEMA describes/shows.


----------



## DiveCon

given that there are no agents here, of course no agent has posted ANYTHING


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Justified by the fact no agent has ever shown the supposed steel core columns FEMA describes/shows.


debunked already.

fema drawing.








construction photo.




its a perfect match!!


----------



## DiveCon

dipshit keeps trying to make that simplified drawing into something it never was


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Relating to your "no evidence", no credibility posting of text.  THIS is actually true about you and your fellow agents here."
> 
> No allegiance to the US Constitution but lots of support for treason by working to conceal it.
> 
> _MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> 
> Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
> 
> Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
> 
> Justified by the fact no agent has ever shown the supposed steel core columns FEMA describes/shows.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUWMxUS_R9E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

Not sure what you think you are doing agent, but FEMA presents this as the core and all that you've posted shows nothing like that.






You must prove that core existed by showing it or part of it in the core area on 9-11.  Your misrepresented construction photos are invalidated.


----------



## DiveCon

no agents here, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

What you post is as erroneous as this.


----------



## DiveCon

except even you have posted images that show EXACTLY that

youir paranoid delusions will NEVER equal actual evidence


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You would hope that you would be pathological with your lying, but no such luck.  You are a criminal traitor.  This can only be a 400 foot tall concrete tube.



bullshit.

its clearly steel when viewed from the other side.


and being the lying fucktard that you are..... thats why you only show this side.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Not sure what you think you are doing agent, but FEMA presents this as the core and all that you've posted shows nothing like that.
> 
> You must prove that core existed by showing it or part of it in the core area on 9-11.  Your misrepresented construction photos are invalidated.



Stop farting in this thread, Chri$$y.


----------



## Christophera

As usual, no evidence from the agents.  they cannot substantiate that FEMA did not misrepresent the core of the Tins  to NIST.

The cause of death IS invalid in mass murder and the agents, in service to the infiltating perpetrators of the US government, do not want due process provided.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> As usual, no evidence from the agents.  they cannot substantiate that FEMA did not misrepresent the core of the Tins  to NIST.
> 
> The cause of death IS invalid in mass murder and the agents, in service to the infiltating perpetrators of the US government, do not want due process provided.


you are in denial of the truth
evidence has been posted, YOU have even posted the evidence that refutes your delusional claims
you just refuse to admit it


----------



## Christophera

divot brain agent.  You have no evidence to show this core existed.  Your misrepresentations, also shared by the misleaders of the truth movement are exposed.  Butt plates are too weak to use for joining sections of core columns.  Plus, no diagonal braces, absolutely needed are ever seen in any photo.  No gusset plates either.






Explaining why the core of the Twins is always empty on 9-11.  Gee .  .  . no wonder we see rebar. Concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

nothing you say is ever backed up in the photos 
you havent got a clue what you are looking at
there was NO CONCRETE IN THE CORE ABOVE GRADE
this is a FACT that is well documented


----------



## slackjawed

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DiveCon again.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Gee .  .  . no wonder we see rebar. Concrete core.



"we"??!! 

who the fuck is "we"?!!

nobody in the fucking world sees rebar in that picture because there was NONE. you are the only delusional fucking idiot that sees it.


----------



## Christophera

If it does not show rebar, why did you delete it from the quote?






WHY haven't you posted an image of the supposed FEMA core?  WHY?  Why do you support unconstitutional courts?

Hmmm, I'm convicting you of concealing treason.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> If it does not show rebar, why did you delete it from the quote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY haven't you posted an image of the supposed FEMA core?  WHY?  Why do you support unconstitutional courts?
> 
> Hmmm, I'm convicting you of concealing treason.
> 
> _._


that ISNT rebar, its steel core columns
you are a fucking moronic idiot

you can convict NO ONE


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> If it does not show rebar, why did you delete it from the quote?
> 
> WHY haven't you posted an image of the supposed FEMA core?  WHY?  Why do you support unconstitutional courts?
> 
> Hmmm, I'm convicting you of concealing treason.



Then I hereby convict you of libel, slander, giving aid and comfort to our enemies, intentional infliction of emotional distress, and failure to pay child support.

Of course, my convictions hold as much weight in a court of law as your conviction of Fizz does. Meaning absolutely zero. But I am capable or recognizing this, unlike you, the delusional Village Idiot.


----------



## Christophera

Your failure to produce an image of this core while failing to recognize violations of law AND your current behavior makes you guilyt by common knowledge.  Your behavior is consistent with that logically defined as done with an intent to conceal treason.


----------



## DiveCon

images of the steel core have been posted
if you weren't so fucking delusional you would admit it


----------



## Christophera

But I am not delusional, so I won't admit it.  You are a liar, not delusional.  I have never posted an image of steel core columns in the core.  The vertical steel in the core was elevator guide rail support steel.


----------



## DiveCon

you ARE fucking delusional
i made an error and left off the "n't" on that
i fixed it


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> But I am not delusional, so I won't admit it.  You are a liar, not delusional.  I have never posted an image of steel core columns in the core.  The vertical steel in the core was elevator guide rail support steel.



You have a point, besides the one on the top of your tinfoil hat.
A truly delusional person would be unable to recognize their own condition, therefore would never admit to being delusional.

So since you denied being delusional..........


----------



## Christophera

The text of your post had nothing to do with the images of the evidence proving that the elevator guide rail support steel has been misrepresented as steel core columns.  Therefore it is only concievable that you know the core was concrete and are simply trying character attacks like your fellow agents.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> The text of your post had nothing to do with the images of the evidence proving that the elevator guide rail support steel has been misrepresented as steel core columns.  Therefore it is only concievable that you know the core was concrete and are simply trying character attacks like your fellow agents.



Since you have determined that my post contained unrelated subject matter, the only other choice is that I and my "fellow agents" are attacking your character?

If you are trying to convince someone, anyone, that your not delusional then you should consider revising or deleting your post. Come to think of it, if you really want to convince us, delete all your posts.........


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Why haven't you posted a construction photo of an intact concrete core?


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Why haven't you posted a construction photo of an intact concrete core?


because it didnt exist
LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Still waiting for the construction photos of an intact concrete core.


----------



## Gamolon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Still waiting for the construction photos of an intact concrete core.



What about his new "solid concrete pedestal" that he now says existed in WTC2? I want to see photos of that.

A solid concrete pedestal that went from the ground all the way up to the mezzanine level. I wonder if anyone can find foundation photos for this pedestal.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The vertical steel in the core was elevator guide rail support steel.



So your only proof that these are elevator guide rail support columns is that they have buttplates on the top of them? This is purely speculation as you have provided no evidence to support this other than your own ramblings.

You have been asked to supply supporting evidence for these claims of yours and you have provided none. Therefore you are only guessing at this point. 

I have provided you with many photos showing that these supposed buttplates are nothing more than lugs on the sides of the columns.

Why is it that you selected the last column as the one with a buttplate, but the first two show lugs?

This is clearly evidence that the last column also has lugs.


----------



## Christophera

Butt plates and the complete lack of diagonal braces as well as gusset plates COMBINED with your total failure, as well as all agents failures, to produce an image of the FEMA core,






make you a traitor conducting treason by working to conceal treason.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon

no butt plates, side lugs
no concrete, steel core columns


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> All of your efforts represent concealing treason.  No text from you has any value to Americans because its purpose is to destroy the Constitution.
> 
> Produce an image of this core on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or go away.



Below is why you're full of shit.

You've yammered, cried, and shouted to all that would hear about your concrete core theory. You've claimed that that you have construction knowledge and that you are very intimate with the details concerning the construction of the towers.

Yet despite all that above, you have constantly made grave errors, contradictions, and have changed your story countless times in order to come up with an explanation as to why people have found evidence that shows your core theory to be nothing but made up lies.

Why has your theory changed so much over the years? Mine hasn't changed one bit because you can't find anything wrong with my explanations and evidence. 

You argued from the very beginning that the towers had no access at all from outside the core walls to any elevators on the lobby level. You gave detailed descriptions of what was supposedly there and what the lobby looked like. Even down to the fact that the express elevator doors were only marble facades put in between the columns in the lobby to make it SEEM like there was access there. Then I found the photo below as evidence that you completely wrong. To which you admitted that there was access to the elevators as I had always said. Did you make up all that shit about there being no access? Did you make up the shit about the marble facades? Did you make up that shit about there being only access from inside the cores?





What about the article below that you keep using as proof of your core? You know the one from Oxford? The one that says the core contained the shafts, stairwells, and vertical ducts. CONTAINED. Yet you draw some bullshit detail that totally goes against what the Oxford article says and put the 23 express elevators OUTSIDE the core!!!! Not to mention that your drawings suck. I find it hard to believe you were EVER involved in any drafting or blueprint creation at all based on some of the drawings you have produced.





What about your mistake laden, annotated picture of the foundation below? How do you explain all the damn mistakes you made in that cluster-fuck of a photo. Hardly anything in that photo is correctly depicted. How did you mess that up so bad? Do I need to go through and point out all the errors you made?





And then you give us this monstrosity below? What a mashed up piece of shit this is. It makes no design sense at all. Solid pedestal? Are you high? Where were the elevator pits for the 24 local elevators you moron? Not to mention the fact that now there are 4 goddamn hallways in the center of the core according to you. Do you realizes that you just killed your theory????? How in the hell did they arrange 24 local elevators in that restricted space??? They would have to have designed 24 shafts to miss those 4 hallways and not run into the 3 stairwells. What a fool! How did they do that? Did you try and fit this together before making yourself look like a complete idiot? I didn't think so.




If there was a solid concrete pedestal in the core that went to the mezzanine, then why is there a friggin' hallway going THROUGH it at the lobby level. Here is that hallway pictured next.





What about your "the columns were encased in concrete" crap. First it was they were encased in the first three floors of the basement. Then it was that they were encased up to the mezzanine. 

What about the 6' foot mistake you made in these next two photos? First you scale 31' in this photo.




Then draw this scaled drawing of the lobby that shows 25' for that dimension (circled in black).





How about you buttplate crap? How can the first two columns in this next photo have lugs on the sides and then the last column all of a sudden has a buttplate on top? Pure bullshit. I've shown you countless other photo that show nothing put lugs. You ca;t even find one clear photo of these stupid buttplates you think where there which is why you have to use blurry photos to trick people into thinking what they see.





When you first started this lie infested concrete core crusade, you never mentioned anything about WTC2's core being redesigned differently than WTC1 and that it was based on Cape Canaveral. You never mentioned one word about the pedestal of WTC2 and that the express elevators ran outside that pedestal. You ALWAYS thought the both towers had no access from outside the core to the elevators. Until I proved you wrong. Then your story changed to the redesigned, pedestal, Cape Canaveral crap. How long was it? 4 years? You say you saw a documentary that explained all this. Did the documentary change or something? Did they add the pedestal part? Did the edit in the part about Cape Canaveral? Did the splice in the part about WTC2 being redesigned because of poor elevator access in WTC1?

Where did you get this new information after I proved you wrong as you never used it before then?

You have been shown to be nothing more than a lying weasel at this point. Someone who has no interest in the truth. If you story had any truth to it, you wouldn't have changed it so dramatically over the years. You wouldn't be making the kinds of major errors you have been making.


----------



## Gamolon

Chris,

Remember this old site of yours?
World Trade Center Towers Core was Concrete 9/11

Here is a quote from you taken from the site above.


			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> *Both the WTC 1 & WTC 2 towers had a rectangular cast concrete core structure formed into rectangular cells that had elevators and stairways in them.*



Why'd you change your tune so that now WTC2 has a pedestal and the 23 express elevators run OUTSIDE the core?

Where'd you get this new information? Please post a link. I though you were 100% positive about both towers based on the documentary you saw???

Just two lines above the quote above you say this.


			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> These were fact I learned from a documentary in 1990 about the construction of the north tower.


----------



## Gamolon

More bullshit from Chris. More evidence that he changes his story to support his lies as people find mistakes in his theory. Next is a quote that Chris posted atthe Minuteman Message board back on February 1st, 2009. Here is the link.
Minuteman Message Board &bull; View topic - FEMA Deceives Nation About Twin Towers Core

By particular attention to the part I bolded and enlarged in his quote.



			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> One good thing that came from the BFN episode was that I realized exactly where the 17 foot thick wall was exactly from the 1990 documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers". There are 12 feet where I annotate it, then 5 foot encasing the bases of the interior box columns. This is the north core base wall of WTC 1.
> 
> The narrow ends were 12 feet if I remember rightly. *I've already posted the image of the Mezzanine scaled at 31 feet.*. With 120 as the inside long axis and 24 feet of wall, both ends, the remainder from a 204 foot inside for the towers *leaves 60 feet/2 =30 feet. Pretty darn close and all evidenced from available images.*


Here is the image he scaled for the 31'.





But wait Chris! Before that you posted this drawing that you did of the lobby level, right below the mezzanine area pictured above. Notice the 25' dimension circled in black.





What happened to that 6' feet on each side Chris? How did you screw that up?


----------



## Christophera

How did you fail in 6 years as an internet psyops disinfo stalker to post an image from 9-11 of the core you say existed ?






Why did you post an image that has a footbridge bleeding through the perimeter columns?


----------



## slackjawed

goof-o-phera still at the domestic psyops campaign for profit


That's why he will go down in history as agent chri$$y......


----------



## candycorn

Fizz said:


> you are a moron!!



The one year anniversary of this thread is coming up in about four months; any plans on how to celebrate a year of T-ing off on this dope?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> How did you fail in 6 years as an internet psyops disinfo stalker to post an image from 9-11 of the core you say existed ?



Let's cut the crap Chris. You're core theory sucks. There are gaping holes in every portion of your theory. There are huge mistakes in your theory. You have contradicted yourself at every turn. Your stories have changed so many times that they can only BE lies.

Let's get down to business if you have the balls. Although I think your just a coward and will NEVER address the issues I or anyone else bring up.

Let's talk about your annotated foundation drawing below.






Are you honest enough to address and correct all the glaring errors in the above photo that you annotated? 

Yes or no?


----------



## DiveCon

he isnt honest, nor sane enough to do so


----------



## Gamolon

Here's how the foundation photo matches up with the blueprint.





Here is the correct callouts that Chris screws up in the foundation photo.





Here is Chris's screwed up annotated foundation photo.


----------



## Christophera

Gee, an error in annotation.  Please post your images from construction showing supposed steel core columns, clearly in the core, with diagonal bracing and gussett plates that MUST be present for structural integrity.  I need to check your annotation agent.

Oh, gee, I guess you have no evidence from construction showing those needed features IF there were steel core columns.  But there were not, so you will post nothing showing that this core stood by showing it on 9-11 and you will never post images of steel core columns clearly in the core with diagonal bracing, because the steel core columns DID NOT EXIST.







What was there were elevator guide rail support steel.  Butt plates are too weak to join steel core columns sections.  Only 100% deep fillet welds on all four faces of a box column are strong enough.


----------



## DiveCon

no butt plates, no concrete
you FAIL


----------



## slackjawed

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you fail in 6 years as an internet psyops disinfo stalker to post an image from 9-11 of the core you say existed ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's cut the crap Chris. You're core theory sucks. There are gaping holes in every portion of your theory. There are huge mistakes in your theory. You have contradicted yourself at every turn. Your stories have changed so many times that they can only BE lies.
> 
> Let's get down to business if you have the balls. Although I think your just a coward and will NEVER address the issues I or anyone else bring up.
> 
> Let's talk about your annotated foundation drawing below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Are you honest enough to address and correct all the glaring errors in the above photo that you annotated?
> 
> Yes or no?*
Click to expand...




Christophera said:


> Gee, an error in annotation.  Please post your images from construction showing supposed steel core columns, clearly in the core, with diagonal bracing and gussett plates that MUST be present for structural integrity.  I need to check your annotation agent.
> 
> Oh, gee, I guess you have no evidence from construction showing those needed features IF there were steel core columns.  But there were not, so you will post nothing showing that this core stood by showing it on 9-11 and you will never post images of steel core columns clearly in the core with diagonal bracing, because the steel core columns DID NOT EXIST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was there were elevator guide rail support steel.  Butt plates are too weak to join steel core columns sections.  Only 100% deep fillet welds on all four faces of a box column are strong enough.



You could have saved a lot of space by just saying "NO".


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Please post your images from construction showing supposed steel core columns, clearly in the core, with diagonal bracing and gussett plates that MUST be present for structural integrity.








now its your turn. post a picture of the concrete core under construction!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

And now it's time for Goof-0-phera to post his "show me the FEMA drawing" again.

And a one, and a two, and a......


----------



## Christophera

fuzzer expect images from construction when guiliani took the WTC documents having the plans, 6,000 photo files and 15,000 video tapes.  And fuzit KNOWS this fact.

Correct, it is time to remind the lurkers what agents have completely failed to produce from 9-11.  An image of thie core.


----------



## Christophera

fuzzer expect images from construction when guiliani took the WTC documents having the plans, 6,000 photo files and 15,000 video tapes.  And fuzit KNOWS this fact.

Correct, it is time to remind the lurkers what agents have completely failed to produce from 9-11.  An image of thie core.


----------



## DiveCon

more lies by Goof-O-Phera


----------



## Rat in the Hat

And G00f-0-phera posts as predicted. 




He really is a one trick pony


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fuzzer expect images from construction when guiliani took the WTC documents having the plans, 6,000 photo files and 15,000 video tapes.  And fuzit KNOWS this fact.
> 
> Correct, it is time to remind the lurkers what agents have completely failed to produce from 9-11.  An image of thie core.



sorry assface, the nyclu says absolutlely nothing about the plans. its another one of your lies. guiliani had absolutely no way of removing construction photos fron books distributed worldwide showing the construction of the towers. guiliani could not possibly remove construction photos from the internet.

the simple answer is you cant produce a single photo of a concrete core BECAUSE THERE WASNT ONE. 

no amount of excuses is going to change that fact.


----------



## Fizz

same old delusional bullshit over and over again that has already been debunked... 


1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked

2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.

3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked

4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked

5. Butt plates are used to join steel core columns and are too weak. debunked

6. Diagonal bracing of steel core columns is actually part of the crane structure. debunked

7. Anyone that disagrees with the concrete core hoax is a secret government agent. (totally delusional. needs no debunking)

fema drawing.





construction photo.




its a perfect match!!


----------



## slackjawed

agent chri$$y recognizes no debunking, that would interfere with his profit.......


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gee, an error in annotation.



An error Chris? Are you kidding me?

It's more than just "an error" you idiot. Trying to down play the amount of fucked up information you've handed out over the years? Is this the kind of bullshit memory based evidence you use to accuse people of murder?

What a damn despicable person you really are. Let's look at "an error" that you made. All four of your annotations are grossly incorrect and even laughable. That makes EVERYTHING you annotated incorrect. I've corrected the errors that you refuse to correct yourself you scumbag.





Not to mention that you screwed up your the encased columns claim with this photo also. You said the columns were encased in the 17' thick concrete wall. Not possible per your annotated photo above. 

5 huge mistakes all because you can't keep all you lies straight.

Pathetic.

Yeah, you're interested in the truth.


----------



## Christophera

gumout, you refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive us of the building plans and 6000 photo files and 15,000 video tapes then fail to show the FEMA in support of the FEMA deception, then post photoshopped WTC 2 images with WTC 1 exterior features shopped in.  The foot bridge windows are visible THROUGH the perimeter columns. 






Imagine all of the concrete core images in the stolen WTC documents guilini took in the VIOLATION OF LAW you refuse to recognize.

Stop trying to conceal treason.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## slackjawed

Propaganda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rat in the Hat

And now it's time for The Amazing Goof-0 to post the FEMA drawing again.

And if we're really lucky, he'll put in an algoxy link or two!


----------



## Christophera

Case Sunstein: Feds should "cognitively infiltrate" online conspiracy groups - Boing Boing


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> the government didnt kill anyone. 19 muslim hijackers did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the perpetrating infiltrators of the US government want people to believe.
> 
> They want people to believe this was the core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while this was seen on 9-11 as the core of WTC 2,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matching the engineers information from September 13, 2001.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is no concrete in your picture and you LIE and say the engineer says concrete when it actually is the reporter saying it. newsweek pulled the article. they later published it was a steel core.
> 
> YOU GOT NOTHING!! you are mental. you are delusional. you are schizophrenic. you are a criminal and a liar. there is no huge government plot by "perpetrators" trying to get anyone to think anything. its all in your deranged mind.
Click to expand...


Look how long I've been asking for your picture of the supposed steel core columns shown in that lame FEMA diagram.  Never once has anyone posted an image of that core on 9-11.  Here you are lying about it.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...on-filed-in-district-court-6.html#post2044688


----------



## slackjawed

http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc56/poseidon888/FugaziPromotedChristophera.png


----------



## Rat in the Hat

And G00f-0 quotes Fizz in order to post his FEMA drawing again!

Isn't it so nice that G00f-0 is so predictable?

He didn't put in an algoxy link, but he'll do it on his next post.


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


>



fix0red


----------



## slackjawed

from;
The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1


The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1

Pages: <<  1    2    3    4  >>
ATS Members have flagged this thread 0 times
Topic started on 16-5-2006 @ 12:41 PM by HowardRoark
In another thread, JackTripper posted a link to a page claiming that he cores of the WTC towers were actually constructed of reinforced concrete. This page is so blatantly wrong that it deserves a special debunking all its own. For clarity, I will refer to the above referenced site as the &#8220;Concrete Core&#8221; site.


First let&#8217;s look at the evidence presented to support this theory.

The page is primarily based on a couple of erroneous media articles about the towers, firstly is the infamous BBC graphic that was hurriedly published immediately after 9/11.



There is not much anyone can say about that picture except that it is wrong. Not just plain wrong, either, but spectacularly and stupidly wrong.

If you look at the depiction of the core, the entire core is shown as one giant concrete column surrounding four &#8220;steel beams.&#8221;

That alone is enough for any rational person to dismiss the graphic as being non-credible.

Next the page quotes the following: "

more debunking of the concrete core hoax here:
The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> from;
> The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1




Hmmmmmm, no independent verification.  text, just like you agents.  BIG ERROR too.

_www.skyscraper.org...

From : wtc.nist.gov... 

Vertical shafts surrounding stairs, mechanical shafts (carrying supply and return air), elevator hoistways, and utility shafts were all contained within the building core, and were enclosed by gypsum planking similar to fire separations commonly used today in single-family attached housing. While similar to other gypsum shaft wall systems and firewalls, this system was unique and innovative in that it eliminated the need for any framing. The gypsum planks were solid 2 in. thick (2½ in. on floors with 16 ft ceiling heights) and 16 in. wide, with metal tongue or groove channels attached to the long sides that served as wall studs (see Fig. 103). Where planks were cut to a narrower width, the cut edge was covered with a 2 in. by 2 in. metal C channel fastened with *drywall screws*
at the top and bottom. Each plank had a mesh layer at its mid thickness and were likely custom fabricated for this job as NIST found no mention of similar products in gypsum industry literature of the time or since. Planks were provided in 12 ft, 14 ft, and 16 ft lengths to run full height. The planks were placed into metal L channels at the bottom and into metal top channels of various shapes depending on the construction element with which it needed to interface_


Bwhahhhhhhhaaaa.  Drywall screws were not even invented when the Twins were being built.

I didn't see a drywall screw until about 1982, they said then they had been around for maybe 5 years.  IT was the screw drivers that made the popular and they didn't get popular until NiCad batteries were common.  Notice not one image from 9-11 showing the steel core columns.

Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

WTF?
drywall screws were used back in the 60's you moron


----------



## Christophera

Prove it.

The entire structure method wasn't used until later.  All subterfuge because there is no evidence from 9-11 showing the steel core columns.  On 9-11 we see the concrete core.






What agents try to misrepresent is "elevator guide rail" support steel and the butt plates on the tops of the steel in the core proves it.






No wonder the core is empty on 9-11, all the elevator guide rail support steel fell  even before the concrete.  Thes annotated images show elevator guide rail support steel immediately inside the concrete core wall.

http://algoxy.com/psych/9-11towersilhouettes.html
http://algoxy.com/conc/wtc1_spire_location.html
http://algoxy.com/psych/spire-sequence.html


----------



## DiveCon

holy shit
you post photos that prove it and claim there is no proof
you are fucking NUTZ


----------



## Christophera

That nonsense link that did not have even one image of the supposed steel core columns from 9-11

The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1

Actually posted this erroneous core first.






as if people could not figure out for themselves that the BBC was way off.  The Twin towers had stirways and elevators INSIDE the core, then the site doesn't even point that out.

I have put together an absolutely consistent site about the structures of the Twins.

The Concrete Core Of The WTC Towers


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That nonsense link that did not have even one image of the supposed steel core columns from 9-11
> 
> The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1
> 
> Actually posted this erroneous core first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as if people could not figure out for themselves that the BBC was way off.  The Twin towers had stirways and elevators INSIDE the core, then the site doesn't even point that out.
> 
> I have put together an absolutely consistent site about the structures of the Twins.


dipshit, they used that image as proof of ERRONEOUS info that came out in the early aftermath
you are just too fucking pathetic for words


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> That nonsense link that did not have even one image of the supposed steel core columns from 9-11
> 
> The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1
> 
> Actually posted this erroneous core first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as if people could not figure out for themselves that the BBC was way off.  The Twin towers had stirways and elevators INSIDE the core, then the site doesn't even point that out.
> 
> I have put together an absolutely consistent site about the structures of the Twins.
> 
> The Concrete Core Of The WTC Towers






Different drawing, but same old algoxy link.

Just another typical Goof-0-phera post.


----------



## Christophera

Another typical agent misrepresentation.  Same drawing as the erroneous debunker post at,

The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1

New link at algoxy.  The fact that the debunker post starts with that image rather than proof that the FEMA lie is anything but a lie.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Another typical agent misrepresentation.  Same drawing as the erroneous debunker post at,
> 
> The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1
> 
> New link at algoxy.  The fact that the debunker post starts with that image rather than proof that the FEMA lie is anything but a lie.


that was not used in the way you seem to think
but you have shown you lack critical thinking skills


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Another typical agent misrepresentation.  Same drawing as the erroneous debunker post at,
> 
> The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1
> 
> New link at algoxy.  The fact that the debunker post starts with that image rather than proof that the FEMA lie is anything but a lie.


----------



## Christophera

Agents frequently try to dictate logic that is illogical.  

To start in an effort of proving an assertion is wrong, by producing yet another error, is not logical.  I proves that there is serious question about the composistion of the core because the error is from BBC who should have quality and consistent info.  The error illogically used in an opening point trying to assert there was no concrete, evidences that there was concrete.

Logical opening for such an effort to discount what is proven with independently verified evidence is an image of the core on 9-11 that is asserted to have existed.  This core FEMA defined with the first WTC report.











Accordingly I debunk the fake debunker of "abovetopsecret.com" by showing the concrete core of WTC 2 on 9-11 standing with no structural steel surrounding it and none protruding from the top of it.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Agents frequently try to dictate logic that is illogical.




says who? source please.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Agents frequently try to dictate logic that is illogical.
> 
> To start in an effort of proving an assertion is wrong, by producing yet another error, is not logical.  I proves that there is serious question about the composistion of the core because the error is from BBC who should have quality and consistent info.  The error illogically used in an opening point trying to assert there was no concrete, evidences that there was concrete.
> 
> Logical opening for such an effort to discount what is proven with independently verified evidence is an image of the core on 9-11 that is asserted to have existed.  This core FEMA defined with the first WTC report.
> 
> Accordingly I debunk the fake debunker of "abovetopsecret.com" by showing the concrete core of WTC 2 on 9-11 standing with no structural steel surrounding it and none protruding from the top of it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Prove it.
> 
> The entire structure method wasn't used until later.  All subterfuge because there is no evidence from 9-11 showing the steel core columns.  On 9-11 we see the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What agents try to misrepresent is "elevator guide rail" support steel and the butt plates on the tops of the steel in the core proves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder the core is empty on 9-11, all the elevator guide rail support steel fell  even before the concrete.  Thes annotated images show elevator guide rail support steel immediately inside the concrete core wall.
> 
> World Trade Center Tower Silhouettes
> The WTC 1 spire is located outside the core area.
> WTC 1 spire sequence


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> The entire structure method wasn't used until later.  All subterfuge because there is no evidence from 9-11 showing the steel core columns.  On 9-11 we see the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> What agents try to misrepresent is "elevator guide rail" support steel and the butt plates on the tops of the steel in the core proves it.
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder the core is empty on 9-11, all the elevator guide rail support steel fell  even before the concrete.  Thes annotated images show elevator guide rail support steel immediately inside the concrete core wall.
Click to expand...

you really need to remember to delete his blood money links


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> The entire structure method wasn't used until later.  All subterfuge because there is no evidence from 9-11 showing the steel core columns.  On 9-11 we see the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> What agents try to misrepresent is "elevator guide rail" support steel and the butt plates on the tops of the steel in the core proves it.
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder the core is empty on 9-11, all the elevator guide rail support steel fell  even before the concrete.  Thes annotated images show elevator guide rail support steel immediately inside the concrete core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you really need to remember to delete his blood money links
Click to expand...


It's more fun to break them by removing dots.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you really need to remember to delete his blood money links
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's more fun to break them by removing dots.
Click to expand...

meh, i just remove them


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you really need to remember to delete his blood money links
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more fun to break them by removing dots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meh, i just remove them
Click to expand...


Think about it. Anyone who clicks on his links in my replies will be very pissed off at Goof-0 when they get 404 errors.


----------



## Christophera

What I see is an abuse of the national colors because you REFUSE to recognize a violation of law that would serve justice and the rights of these people as well as the loved ones lost,

*because you refuse to recognize violations of law law that deprive Americans of the building plans, 6,000 photo files and 15,000 video tapes of the Twin Towers.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> What I see is an abuse of the national colors because you REFUSE to recognize a violation of law that would serve justice and the rights of these people as well as the loved ones lost,


what I see is a pathetic moron trying to PROFIT off the deaths on 9/11 and ignoring the facts


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> What I see is an abuse of the national colors because you REFUSE to recognize a violation of law that would serve justice and the rights of these people as well as the loved ones lost,
> 
> *because you refuse to recognize violations of law law that deprive Americans of the building plans, 6,000 photo files and 15,000 video tapes of the Twin Towers.*



*What I see is you posting copyrighted photos again. I'm surprised the board allows it.*


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Bwhahhhhhhhaaaa.  Drywall screws were not even invented when the Twins were being built.
> 
> I didn't see a drywall screw until about 1982, they said then they had been around for maybe 5 years.



I love proving you wrong Chris. This proves yet again how you are pulling things out of your ass to try and propagate your bullshit. Take a look at the following linked PDF. Go to page 4 (which is actually labeled page 51) and look at the first column on the left, second paragraph.

http://jimnevins.net/woodworking/Fine Woodworking/contents/1986/110060048.PDF



> I had just about resigned myself to common wood screws and their attendant paraphernalia when a friend introduced me to drywall screws six years ago. These case-hardened screws are engineered to penetrate drywall, wood and thin metal without a pilot hole. They were developed during the 1960s when metal framing began displacing wooden studs in commercial buildings.



When do you plan on telling the truth for once?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bwhahhhhhhhaaaa.  Drywall screws were not even invented when the Twins were being built.
> 
> I didn't see a drywall screw until about 1982, they said then they had been around for maybe 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love proving you wrong Chris. This proves yet again how you are pulling things out of your ass to try and propagate your bullshit. Take a look at the following linked PDF. Go to page 4 (which is actually labeled page 51) and look at the first column on the left, second paragraph.
> 
> http://jimnevins.net/woodworking/Fine Woodworking/contents/1986/110060048.PDF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had just about resigned myself to common wood screws and their attendant paraphernalia when a friend introduced me to drywall screws six years ago. These case-hardened screws are engineered to penetrate drywall, wood and thin metal without a pilot hole. They were developed during the 1960s when metal framing began displacing wooden studs in commercial buildings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When do you plan on telling the truth for once?
Click to expand...


Ha in the 1960's, very late in the 1960's I'm sure.  A screw developed is not a screw utilized.  They were not in common use because drivers were not available.  Any screw can be used for drywall if one chooses.  The hardened screws with the very thin shank that drive easily were not around until the 1980's.

If you had the buildings plans for the core, you could show the plans specified such fastners.  However, as an agent you refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive Americans of the plans.

You need to show this core on 9-11 to prove anything.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bwhahhhhhhhaaaa.  Drywall screws were not even invented when the Twins were being built.
> 
> I didn't see a drywall screw until about 1982, they said then they had been around for maybe 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love proving you wrong Chris. This proves yet again how you are pulling things out of your ass to try and propagate your bullshit. Take a look at the following linked PDF. Go to page 4 (which is actually labeled page 51) and look at the first column on the left, second paragraph.
> 
> http://jimnevins.net/woodworking/Fine Woodworking/contents/1986/110060048.PDF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had just about resigned myself to common wood screws and their attendant paraphernalia when a friend introduced me to drywall screws six years ago. These case-hardened screws are engineered to penetrate drywall, wood and thin metal without a pilot hole. They were developed during the 1960s when metal framing began displacing wooden studs in commercial buildings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When do you plan on telling the truth for once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha in the 1960's, very late in the 1960's I'm sure.  A screw developed is not a screw utilized.  They were not in common use because drivers were not available.  Any screw can be used for drywall if one chooses.  The hardened screws with the very thin shank that drive easily were not around until the 1980's.
> 
> If you had the buildings plans for the core, you could show the plans specified such fastners.  However, as an agent you refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive Americans of the plans.
> 
> You need to show this core on 9-11 to prove anything.
Click to expand...


What a dumbass. 

Your core is a bunch of bullshit and you know it. It's been proven time and again that you are making shit up about it. Still haven't addressed your foundation fuck-ups yet I see.





How did you screw up so bad with your annotations? You got everything wrong!


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love proving you wrong Chris. This proves yet again how you are pulling things out of your ass to try and propagate your bullshit. Take a look at the following linked PDF. Go to page 4 (which is actually labeled page 51) and look at the first column on the left, second paragraph.
> 
> http://jimnevins.net/woodworking/Fine Woodworking/contents/1986/110060048.PDF
> 
> 
> 
> When do you plan on telling the truth for once?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha in the 1960's, very late in the 1960's I'm sure.  A screw developed is not a screw utilized.  They were not in common use because drivers were not available.  Any screw can be used for drywall if one chooses.  The hardened screws with the very thin shank that drive easily were not around until the 1980's.
> 
> If you had the buildings plans for the core, you could show the plans specified such fastners.  However, as an agent you refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive Americans of the plans.
> 
> You need to show this core on 9-11 to prove anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumbass.
> 
> Your core is a bunch of bullshit and you know it. It's been proven time and again that you are making shit up about it. Still haven't addressed your foundation fuck-ups yet I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you screw up so bad with your annotations? You got everything wrong!
Click to expand...


Hmmm, it is illogical that core columns would not have a foundation, so your annotations discredit your efforts.  

And you failure to acknowledge that the public was deprived of the plans by violations of law shows you have no interest in lawful government.  BTW, all construction photos (6,000 photo files and 15,000 viodeos) except for those serving the FEMA deception were removed from the NYC department of buildings illegally.

Then your failure to show the supposed steel core columns that FEMA misrepresents proves that steel core columns did not exist.

The above means that your entire precense here serves the concealment of treason.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.

Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon

goof-o-phera, those are YOUR annotations that are wrong


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha in the 1960's, very late in the 1960's I'm sure.  A screw developed is not a screw utilized.  They were not in common use because drivers were not available.  Any screw can be used for drywall if one chooses.  The hardened screws with the very thin shank that drive easily were not around until the 1980's.
> 
> If you had the buildings plans for the core, you could show the plans specified such fastners.  However, as an agent you refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive Americans of the plans.
> 
> You need to show this core on 9-11 to prove anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumbass.
> 
> Your core is a bunch of bullshit and you know it. It's been proven time and again that you are making shit up about it. Still haven't addressed your foundation fuck-ups yet I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you screw up so bad with your annotations? You got everything wrong!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, it is illogical that core columns would not have a foundation, so your annotations discredit your efforts.
Click to expand...


Nope. The DO have foundations you dumbass! See the concrete footer BELOW this grillage that is being placed? The same color grillage I call out on the foundation photo you screwed up?





Damn this is fun!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha in the 1960's, very late in the 1960's I'm sure.  A screw developed is not a screw utilized.  They were not in common use because drivers were not available.  Any screw can be used for drywall if one chooses.  The hardened screws with the very thin shank that drive easily were not around until the 1980's.
> 
> If you had the buildings plans for the core, you could show the plans specified such fastners.  However, as an agent you refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive Americans of the plans.
> 
> You need to show this core on 9-11 to prove anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumbass.
> 
> Your core is a bunch of bullshit and you know it. It's been proven time and again that you are making shit up about it. Still haven't addressed your foundation fuck-ups yet I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you screw up so bad with your annotations? You got everything wrong!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, it is illogical that core columns would not have a foundation, so your annotations discredit your efforts.
> 
> And you failure to acknowledge that the public was deprived of the plans by violations of law shows you have no interest in lawful government.  BTW, all construction photos (6,000 photo files and 15,000 viodeos) except for those serving the FEMA deception were removed from the NYC department of buildings illegally.
> 
> Then your failure to show the supposed steel core columns that FEMA misrepresents proves that steel core columns did not exist.
> 
> The above means that your entire precense here serves the concealment of treason.
> 
> _MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> 
> Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
> 
> Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
Click to expand...


  ...


----------



## Christophera

Elevator guide rail support steel is misrepresented as "core columns".  No diagonal braces are seen in the core during construction, no gusset plates.  We do see butt plates being used to join sections of vertical steel and they are far too weak to be used to join sections of "core column"






Explaining why the core area is always empty on 9-11.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Elevator guide rail support steel is misrepresented as "core columns".  No diagonal braces are seen in the core during construction, no gusset plates.  We do see butt plates being used to join sections of vertical steel and they are far too weak to be used to join sections of "core column"
> 
> 
> 
> Explaining why the core area is always empty on 9-11.



 .  .  .  .


----------



## DiveCon

no butt plates, side lugs
the core isnt empty, dipshit
THAT is the core


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Elevator guide rail support steel is misrepresented as "core columns".


source please.

oh. thats right. you dont have one!!


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumbass.
> 
> Your core is a bunch of bullshit and you know it. It's been proven time and again that you are making shit up about it. Still haven't addressed your foundation fuck-ups yet I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you screw up so bad with your annotations? You got everything wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, it is illogical that core columns would not have a foundation, so your annotations discredit your efforts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. The DO have foundations you dumbass! See the concrete footer BELOW this grillage that is being placed? The same color grillage I call out on the foundation photo you screwed up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn this is fun!
Click to expand...


Chris?

How did you screw that photo up so badly? How did you get every single thing in that photo wrong?


----------



## Christophera

The grillage and concrete pad do not constitute a foundation.

WHY do you refuse to acknowledge that guiliani took 6,000 photo files?

WHY?

In those photos AND 15,000 video tapes is all the proof of the concrete core that ANYONE would need, but you fail to recognize this.

WHY?


----------



## Christophera

The grillage and concrete pad do not constitute a foundation.

WHY do you refuse to acknowledge that guiliani took 6,000 photo files?

WHY?

In those photos AND 15,000 video tapes is all the proof of the concrete core that ANYONE would need, but you fail to recognize this.

WHY?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The grillage and concrete pad do not constitute a foundation\





Ok "Mr. Construction". What constitutes a "foundation" in your eyes?


----------



## Christophera

It goes down to bedrock and the interio box columns surrounding the core did that, which is why they are the only vertical steel standing aound the core at GZ.  The red arrow points to an elevator guide rail support steel in the first row against the inside of the concrete core wall.  It is connected by the support brace through where the concrete wall was.  The green arrow indicate other elevator guide rail support steel having NO FOUNDATIONS.

The row of vertical steel WITH FOUNDATIONS on the left are interior box columns.







The interior box columns were full lengh single pieces of steel by virtue of the 100% fillet welds joining the sections together.  See the spire location page for more on the relationships of the elevator guide rails support steel and interior box columns.

The WTC 1 spire is located outside the core area.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> It goes down to bedrock and the interio box columns surrounding the core did that, which is why they are the only vertical steel standing aound the core at GZ.



Thanks for admitting that stupid. Here is the foundation drawing. The dark grillages are for the "interior box columns".





Which is what this next photo is a closeup of.





That concrete pad goes to the bedrock as you claim. The bedrock was 55 to 80 feet down you jackass. How deep do you think the "bathtub" was? Looks 55 to 80 feet deep to me so that concrete foundation SAT on the damn bedrock.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The grillage and concrete pad do not constitute a foundation.




That dark grillage IS for the interior box columns that ringed your supposed concrete core walls. 

I've proven that already.


----------



## Christophera

You have only proven that you misrepresent and conduct fraud using an altered image.

zoom of WTC 2 lobby w/WTC 1 exterior photoshopped onto a back layer​
Your annotated foundation is a joke.  I may have mistaken the perimeter wall for the slurry wall, but the photo is an oblique and not well suited.  Your annotations are completely wrong and you have nothing to support them.  All other photos disprove the steel core columns.  For example, the WTC 1 concrete core base wall.  This photo is high quality compared to the frame of the video transferred from film of the foundation.






Of course you refuse to acknowledge the violations of law that derpive us of 6,000 photo files, so again, you've proven you are an agent working to conceal treason.

If this was not true, you could post an image of this core on 9-11.






Why haven't you done that?  WHY?


----------



## DiveCon

no concrete in that photo


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> You have only proven that you misrepresent and conduct fraud using an altered image.
> 
> zoom of WTC 2 lobby w/WTC 1 exterior photoshopped onto a back layer​
> Your annotated foundation is a joke.  I may have mistaken the perimeter wall for the slurry wall, but the photo is an oblique and not well suited.  Your annotations are completely wrong and you have nothing to support them.  All other photos disprove the steel core columns.  For example, the WTC 1 concrete core base wall.  This photo is high quality compared to the frame of the video transferred from film of the foundation.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you refuse to acknowledge the violations of law that derpive us of 6,000 photo files, so again, you've proven you are an agent working to conceal treason.
> 
> If this was not true, you could post an image of this core on 9-11.
> 
> 
> Why haven't you done that?  WHY?





> *I may have mistaken the perimeter wall for the slurry wall*


*
But you remember that imaginary documentary in such perfect clarity!*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The grillage and concrete pad do not constitute a foundation.
> 
> WHY do you refuse to acknowledge that guiliani took 6,000 photo files?
> 
> WHY?
> 
> In those photos AND 15,000 video tapes is all the proof of the concrete core that ANYONE would need, but you fail to recognize this.
> 
> WHY?



WHY do you fail to support your concrete core hoax every time a flaw is exposed and instead try to change the subject?

WHY?!!


----------



## Christophera

Agents often reverse the true situation in their effort to conceal treason.

If this is not concrete, what is it standing as the core of WTC 2.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents often reverse the true situation in their effort to conceal treason.
> 
> If this is not concrete, what is it standing as the core of WTC 2.


Steel core columns and gypsum wall planks plus the other things know to have been in the core
no concrete as none was ever put in the core


----------



## Christophera

Again, you are suggesting that gypsum can stand the brutal crashing of 100's of thousands of tones of structural steel crashing over it without leaving the supposed steel core columns sticking out the top.  That is ludicrious.

This can only be concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

no, that can ONLY be steel core columns and gypsum wall planks because that all that was ever put in


----------



## Christophera

Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 describes a concrete core, so does the engineer of record and on 9-11 this massive concrete wall is seen toppling into the WTC 1 core.


----------



## DiveCon

nope, thats not what they said, you lie

and what you see in that gif is not a concrete core wall
because there was NO CONCRETE IN THE CORE ABOVE GRADE


----------



## Christophera

You are guilty.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon

no, that would be YOU
pay you child support you fucking disgusting deadbeat


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You are guilty.
> 
> _MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> 
> Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
> 
> Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._



so anyone that doesnt believe your concrete core hoax is guilty of treason?!! 

you really are retarded!!


----------



## Christophera

Anyone who pretends to not accept independently verified evidence show a concrete core while completely failing to evidence any other core with independent validity is an agent. Do you understand independent?


in·de·pen·dent

ADJECTIVE:

   1. Not governed by a foreign power; self-governing.
   2. Free from the influence, guidance, or control of another or others; self-reliant: an independent mind.
   3. Not determined or influenced by someone or something else; not contingent: a decision independent of the outcome of the study.
   4. often Independent Affiliated with or loyal to no one political party or organization.
   5. Not dependent on or affiliated with a larger or controlling entity: an independent food store; an independent film.
   6.
         1. Not relying on others for support, care, or funds; self-supporting.
         2. Providing or being sufficient income to enable one to live without working: a person of independent means.
   7. Mathematics
         1. Not dependent on other variables.
         2. Of or relating to a system of equations no one of which can be derived from another equation in the system.


_Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Anyone who pretends to not accept independently verified evidence show a concrete core while completely failing to evidence any other core with independent validity is an agent. Do you understand independent?



do you understand "verified"?!! 

who independently verified (what you call) evidence?!!


----------



## Christophera

Since you will not recognize evidence, you cannot claim it is not verified.  AMerican citizens seeking to support and defend the Constitution recognize that this is independently verified evidence.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Since you will not recognize evidence, you cannot claim it is not verified.  AMerican citizens seeking to support and defend the Constitution recognize that this is independently verified evidence.


your delusional rantings are NOT evidence, verified or otherwise


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Since you will not recognize evidence, you cannot claim it is not verified.  AMerican citizens seeking to support and defend the Constitution recognize that this is independently verified evidence.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._



Independently verified by who?


----------



## Christophera

Well agents refuse to use evidence so you have no standing to ask.  Thanks for the evidence tho.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Who are the 249 people who were not killed by your concrete cores, and why are their death certificates invalid?*


----------



## DiveCon

still waiting for those papers you said you were gonna file


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> You are guilty.
> 
> _MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> 
> Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
> 
> Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


*
You are stupid.*

Those posting here who do not respect laws and the Constitution they are made under, or refuse to recognize when laws are violated by government, *are only safely considered* *agents* of treason serving the infiltration of the US government,* if the citizens* with allegiance to the United States who are witnessing the behaviors of all posting on this issue,* seek* to support and defend the US Constitution.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Chrissy's sig line said:
			
		

> When the murder of 3,000 is the issue, this is reasonable.



*I can't tell you how disgusted I am that you consider the cold blooded murder of 3,000 people "reasonable".

You are a pig!*


----------



## Christophera

Typical agent misrepresenting.  It is reasonable that legal action protecting due process of 3,00 murdered be undertaken, but you don 't like that, so you misrepresent what is posted.

Disclosure of treason ahs been filed BTW.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## DiveCon

you remain a fucking moronic IDIOT


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rat in the Hat said:


> Chrissy's sig line said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the murder of 3,000 is the issue, this is reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I can't tell you how disgusted I am that you consider the cold blooded murder of 3,000 people "reasonable".
> 
> You are a pig!*
Click to expand...


and YOU are a hypocrite,giving lectures about how he is bringing down karma on himself when you in fact are the one creating negative karma and are going to suffer miserably in the future for doing so disinfo agent troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> Typical agent misrepresenting.  It is reasonable that legal action protecting due process of 3,00 murdered be undertaken, but you don 't like that, so you misrepresent what is posted.
> 
> Disclosure of treason ahs been filed BTW.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382





definetely a paid agent troll is Rat in The Hat.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical agent misrepresenting.  It is reasonable that legal action protecting due process of 3,00 murdered be undertaken, but you don 't like that, so you misrepresent what is posted.
> 
> Disclosure of treason ahs been filed BTW.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definetely a paid agent troll is Rat in The Hat.
Click to expand...

so you buy into his concrete core theory too?
figures you are just that fucking dumb


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissy's sig line said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the murder of 3,000 is the issue, this is reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I can't tell you how disgusted I am that you consider the cold blooded murder of 3,000 people "reasonable".
> 
> You are a pig!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and YOU are a hypocrite,giving lectures about how he is bringing down karma on himself when you in fact are the one creating negative karma and are going to suffer miserably in the future for doing so disinfo agent troll.
Click to expand...


*And you are an imbecile for agreeing with him that the deaths of 3000 Americans is reasonable. (His words, NOT mine) May the both of you rot in Hell for eternity for dishonoring the 9/11 dead.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical agent misrepresenting.  It is reasonable that legal action protecting due process of 3,00 murdered be undertaken, but you don 't like that, so you misrepresent what is posted.
> 
> Disclosure of treason ahs been filed BTW.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definetely a paid agent troll is Rat in The Hat.
Click to expand...

*
Sorry 9/11 hand job, but according to Goof-0's own signature line, I can not be an agent.*



> Those posting here who do not respect laws and the Constitution they are made under, or refuse to recognize when laws are violated by government, *are only safely considered agents* of treason serving the infiltration of the US government, *if the citizens* with allegiance to the United States who are witnessing the behaviors of all posting on this issue, *seek to support and defend the US Constitution.*



*Considering that no one has reported me to the President or to some judge of the United States, nor have they reported me to the Governor or to some judge or justice of a particular state, then by definition I can not be an agent.

Don't blame me, Chri$$y made the rules, I didn't. Now the two of you have to live with it.
*

*By the way, what agency is paying people to debunk Goof-0-phera and his wacky delusional concrete theory?? Not that I mind doing it for free, but who wouldn't like a little extra pocket cash?*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*And I'm still waiting for the names of the 249 people killed on 9/11 by YOUR concrete cores whose deaths certificates are invalid. And for what reason.

Hey 9/11 hand job, you stuck your nose in this. You can answer for Goof-0-phera if you want, considering he is too chicken-shit to respond.
*


----------



## slackjawed

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical agent misrepresenting.  It is reasonable that legal action protecting due process of 3,00 murdered be undertaken, but you don 't like that, so you misrepresent what is posted.
> 
> Disclosure of treason ahs been filed BTW.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definetely a paid agent troll is Rat in The Hat.
Click to expand...


what it looks like to me.......


----------



## Christophera

agent-confuser raton,  cannot provide evidence from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns.   However, the concrete core of WTC 2 is obvious.






The words of  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 define a concrete core.

There is a great deal more.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> agent-confuser raton,  cannot provide evidence from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns.   However, the concrete core of WTC 2 is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The words of  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 define a concrete core.
> 
> There is a great deal more.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._



Intellectual disability - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> agent-confuser raton,  cannot provide evidence from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns.   However, the concrete core of WTC 2 is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> The words of  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 define a concrete core.
> 
> There is a great deal more.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intellectual disability - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

yup
but again you forgot to take out his LINKS


----------



## Christophera

The agents did not forget to evidence their agenda with their posts and fals social grouping.

COINTELPRO - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
COINTELPRO - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Black Panther Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
J. Edgar Hoover - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Ryan_(FBI_agent)
Agent provocateur - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_W._Sams,_Jr.
Citizens' Commission to Investigate the FBI - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Censorship in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Wonderful. Goof-0 has found a new line of bullshit to spew.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The agents did not forget to evidence their agenda with their posts and fals social grouping.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Censorship_in_the_United_States


nothing "fals" about it
its a real group of REAL people, SANE people
telling you that you are batshit fucking INSANE


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==


----------



## Christophera

It is logical that an agent of a false social group would lie about the group.  Your alignment, unreasonably, without evidence is what make you false.  If this was not true, then you could post an image of the core you say existed ON 9-11.






You cannot.  No one can, it did not exist.


----------



## DiveCon

there is nothing false about it, dipshit
you need serious professional help


----------



## Christophera

Is that why August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. describes a concrete core or because the perps need your help?


----------



## DiveCon

no, he just got it WRONG


----------



## Christophera

No, he and  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 are absolutely consistent.  The engineer of record identifies the concrete core too.  Then, on 9-11 we see a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

no concrete in the photo
but you will continue to lie and claim there is


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It goes down to bedrock and the interio box columns surrounding the core did that, which is why they are the only vertical steel standing aound the core at GZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for admitting that stupid. Here is the foundation drawing. The dark grillages are for the "interior box columns".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is what this next photo is a closeup of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That concrete pad goes to the bedrock as you claim. The bedrock was 55 to 80 feet down you jackass. How deep do you think the "bathtub" was? Looks 55 to 80 feet deep to me so that concrete foundation SAT on the damn bedrock.
Click to expand...


Hey Chris.

I see you screwed up yet another one of your "claims". That those grillages were not put on concrete which rested on bedrock. 

Why do you keep messing these things up?

And people are supposed to believe you and your theory? When it's based on mistake after mistake after mistake? When it's based on your faulty memories of a dreamed up documentary?

You're a joke.


----------



## Christophera

Why do you pretend to represent that your image of the tub shows bed rock or concrete of a foundation?  The fact that nearly all of the steel inside the core is missing or leaning shows there were no foundations for the steel inside the core.

The steel surrounding the core is still plumb because IT DID have foundations and IT DID have 100% deep fillet welds and the columns surrounding the core WERE FULL HEIGHT.

The columns in a row on the left were OUTSIDE the core.  The red arrow is a remaining guide rail support with its brace that went through the concrete wall.  The green arrows are remaining guide rail support steel in the core, leaning mostly.






BElow the relationship between the guide rail support braced through the wall to the opposite, adjacent interior box column is shown further up in the tower.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Why do you pretend to represent that your image of the tub shows bed rock or concrete of a foundation?



Here Chris. Let me explain it to you using small words so you can understand. Your above comment proves you have no clue what I am talking about.

The next photo shows where the short axis columns were situated. Count them Chris. 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6...





Do you get it yet or do I need to go on? The big clue here is were the two columns that are close together are situated. Do you see them? 

Here's how the grillages and foundations of the above photo match the colums of the core below. Notice 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6...





Now pay close attention Chris. See columns #3 and #4 in both pictures? See how much closer together they are than the rest of the columns? Are you getting it yet?

Here's the next foundation photo showing how the long axis column foundations and grillages were situated. there were two more after #6 for a total of 8 column rows. How to we know that you ask? See column foundations #4 and #5 below? How much closer they are together than the rest?





Here are the columns of the core below. See columns #4 and #5 there? With the red oval around them?





Are you getting this yet and why you royally fucked up your foundation drawing you annotated or do I need to go on?


----------



## Christophera

Your efforts to evade the fact you cannot post an image of the core you say existed,






are noted agent.  Your prior use of photoshopped images that have the WTC 1 footbridge visible THROUGH the perimeter columns of WTC show the leve of subterfuge and deception you are capable of.


----------



## slackjawed

and there he goes, back to more of the same tired bullshit......


----------



## Christophera

Poor slacker has no evidence and must attempt application of cognitive distortions to conceal treason_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> are noted agent.  Your prior use of photoshopped images that have the WTC 1 footbridge visible THROUGH the perimeter columns of WTC show the leve of subterfuge and deception you are capable of.



Sorry weasel, but I don't need to use a photoshopped image. Why you ask? Because that picture shows what was really there.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Your efforts to evade the fact you cannot post an image of the core you say existed,...



What's the matter Chris? You get your ass handed to you about your major mistakes in the foundation photo and you go back to the same old tired bullshit because you can't answer.

You're pathetic.

Come on weasel. Debate me. Show me where my foundation annotations are incoorect or admit you screwed up.

Come on coward.


----------



## slackjawed

poor delusional dumbass......


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Poor slacker has no evidence and must attempt application of cognitive distortions to conceal treason_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> 
> Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
> 
> Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._.



*Well, according to you, everybody else on this thread is treasonous. You have knowledge of this. So how many of us have you reported to the President, the Governor, or to a judge or justice?

Or are you admitting you are also guilty of misprision of treason?*


----------



## Christophera

Pretending you can state generalizations for me?

There are actually a handful or so of sincere posts by others. 

The fact is the Twin towers had a concrete core and FEMA lied about the core design to NIST which invalidates the cause of death.


----------



## DiveCon

no concrete core


----------



## Christophera

Whatever you say agent, now go collect some blood money from the perpetrating infiltrators.

I'm busy showing the evidence of the concrete core,







which is the only core that can be evidenced.  The only core independent authority with pre 9-11 knowledge agrees upon.

The engineer of record for the Twin Towers identifies a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

you are the one trying to collect "blood money"


----------



## Christophera

Prove that.  I can show you the invoice for $400 for server space this year.  I work to get justice for the 3,000 murdered, you work to conceal the methods of murder.


----------



## DiveCon

showing that only shows you to be far more stupid than previously believed
you are way over paying for server space
and they have justice, dipshit
we were attacked by al qaeda terrorists and there was NO CONCRETE CORE IN THE WTC


----------



## Christophera

You don't know how much space.

WHY haven't you posted an image of this core idiot?


----------



## DiveCon

idiot, an image has been posted showing that core MANY times
this is why you are known as a fucking IDIOT and a MORON


----------



## slackjawed

No concrete core ever existed, likewise agent chri$$y has never been sane.....


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> You don't know how much space.
> 
> WHY haven't you posted an image of this core idiot?



Come on idio...I mean, moron. Show me what exactly I got wrong in my annotated foundation photo.

You don't like to debate when you know you're wrong do you? I'll take your silence as proof of that.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Pretending you can state generalizations for me?
> 
> There are actually a handful or so of sincere posts by others.
> 
> The fact is the Twin towers had a concrete core and FEMA lied about the core design to NIST which invalidates the cause of death.



*Have you reported me yet, imbecile?*


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> * * * *
> 
> *The fact is the Twin towers had a concrete core* and * * * *



Wrong.  That is NOT a "fact." 

It is merely your dishonest contention.

The FACT is that the Twin Towers had STEEL CORE Construction.


----------



## slackjawed

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretending you can state generalizations for me?
> 
> There are actually a handful or so of sincere posts by others.
> 
> The fact is the Twin towers had a concrete core and FEMA lied about the core design to NIST which invalidates the cause of death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Have you reported me yet, imbecile?*
Click to expand...


I want to be reported too! Don't forget me agent chri$$y!

we could set  that to that old ramones song;
"24 hours to go, I want to be reported!....Time just moves too slow, I want to be reported!" (and so on)


----------



## Christophera

There is no independently verified evidence for the steel core columns but that is abundant with the independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> There is no independently verified evidence for the steel core columns but that is abundant with the independently verified evidence of the concrete core.


there is nothing BUT verified evidence for the steel core you diptshit
Robertson himself has verified it
even photos YOU have posted verifies it
but you are too fucking DELUSIONAL to see it


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> There is no independently verified evidence for the steel core columns but that is abundant with the independently verified evidence of the concrete core.



*Independently verified by whom, imbecile? Using your own links is not independent verification. You need someone other than yourself, imbecile, to provide evidence of your theory for independent verification.*


----------



## Christophera

If that were true you would have posted a link to an image of this core on 9-11.






No one ever has  .  .  . this information IS Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*The 1,295th posting of the FEMA drawing does not count as independent verification.

Give us the names of other people who are verifying your imbecilic theory.

Oh, by the way, have you reported me to the President, Governor, a judge or a justice yet?*


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris!!!!

Here's a great opportunity to get some good information on WTC1. Contact the LMCC. They had a studio in WTC1. Ask them if anyone remembers the layout of the elevators in the lobby area. Let's see if you are correct and that there was no elevator access from outside the concrete core.

Here's the site I found.
Lower Manhattan Cultural Council - Artist Residencies - Workspace - Past Sessions - World Views

Do you have the balls to get in touch with them to ask? I doubt it.


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, 

Here is a list of tenants in the One World Trade Center tower.

List of tenants in One World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Why don't you try contacting some of them and see if anyone can give you a description of the lobby in WTC1. 

Can you do that coward?


----------



## Christophera

Ahhh, I'm busy working and stuff.

WHY don't you have the official plans to refer to?

WHY don't you?

WHY don't you?



WHY don't you?



WHY don't you?



WHY don't you?



WHY don't you?



WHY don't you?


----------



## DiveCon

links to the plans have been posted for you, you fucking moronic imbecilic idiot


----------



## Christophera

From aan agent with nothing that means nothing.  Post the link if it is true.

Here is a zoom of the revision tables of the plans from silverstein that r. gage distributes that have digital alteratons AFTER the blue prints were scanned.  Revision tables were added to make them appear as final drawings.  They were preliminary and the most obsolete plans that can be found.







guiliani took the WTC documents that logically had the plans with 6,000 photo files and 15,000 videos.


----------



## DiveCon

anything posted by you is nothing but totally insane rantings


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Ahhh, I'm busy working and stuff.



That's what I thought chickenshit.

You KNOW the truth about the towers and would rather spew your lies instead of get to the truth.

You're pathetic.

I've already spoken to some people who worked in WTC1. They describe a lobby completely opposite of what you say existed. You're completely making shit up. The lobby of WTC1 had access to all the express elevators from outside the core as all eyewitnesses will say to you.

You'd rather lie and wallow in your false claims then get to the truth.


----------



## Christophera

Pathetic is those that pretend they are presenting the truth when in reality they are concealing the truth.  In this case the truth about how mass murder was accomplished in 20 seconds.

If this was not true you could post an image of this core on 9-11.






Since what I'm saying is true, I can post an image of the WTC 2 concrete core on 9-11.






And I can post the words of the engineer of record in the days after 9-11 describing a concrete core.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> *The 1,295th posting of the FEMA drawing does not count as independent verification.
> 
> Give us the names of other people who are verifying your imbecilic theory.
> 
> Oh, by the way, have you reported me to the President, Governor, a judge or a justice yet?*



*Still waiting for the names of everyone that can verify your imbecilic theory.

Also waiting to find out if you've reported me yet.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Pathetic is those that pretend they are presenting the truth when in reality they are concealing the truth.  In this case the truth about how mass murder was accomplished in 20 seconds.
> 
> If this was not true you could post an image of this core on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> Since what I'm saying is true, I can post an image of the WTC 2 concrete core on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> And I can post the words of the engineer of record in the days after 9-11 describing a concrete core.


still lying about what Robertson said i see


----------



## Christophera

The only logical conclusion about your behavior is that you are working to conceal treason.  Since you have failed to post an image of the FEMA core on 9-11 your actions are criminal.

Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> The only logical conclusion about your behavior is that you are working to conceal treason.  Since you have failed to post an image of the FEMA core on 9-11 your actions are criminal.
> 
> Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._



Yeah so report him, and me too while your at it for treason. Do it, do it now!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*I didn't want to believe it, but what everyone has been telling me is true.

The entity known as "Christophera" is a bot! That is the only excuse for it's posting the same pictures over and over again, with only minor variations in the wording.

My most humble apologies to those of you who have been trying to set me straight. I won't be wasting my time trying to reason with a bot program anymore.

Let Freedom Ring!*


----------



## slackjawed

Rat in the Hat said:


> *I didn't want to believe it, but what everyone has been telling me is true.
> 
> The entity known as "Christophera" is a bot! That is the only excuse for it's posting the same pictures over and over again, with only minor variations in the wording.
> 
> My most humble apologies to those of you who have been trying to set me straight. I won't be wasting my time trying to reason with a bot program anymore.
> 
> Let Freedom Ring!*



I think I mentioned this a few days ago, agent chri$$y is a bot. He has no soul.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

slackjawed said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I didn't want to believe it, but what everyone has been telling me is true.
> 
> The entity known as "Christophera" is a bot! That is the only excuse for it's posting the same pictures over and over again, with only minor variations in the wording.
> 
> My most humble apologies to those of you who have been trying to set me straight. I won't be wasting my time trying to reason with a bot program anymore.
> 
> Let Freedom Ring!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I mentioned this a few days ago, agent chri$$y is a bot. He has no soul.
Click to expand...


Yes, you did, and I apologize for not believing you then. 

You were correct, and I am humbled by your wisdom.


----------



## Christophera

The false social groups have their fake colors flying.

You can't wave the flag while not noticing the obstruction of justice in mass murder.

violations of law​
There are others that believe laws come before the flags.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

The bot has posted again.


----------



## Christophera

Here I show the exact relationship between the interior box columns surrounding the concrete core and the first row of elevator guide rails up against the inside of the concrete core wall.  The spire is outside the core.














This superimposition of the "before and after" shows the location of the spire.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Bot Alert*


----------



## slackjawed

If I owned agent chri$$y I would reprogram him to be one of those bots on yahoo that is always a girl getting naked someplace.......


----------



## Christophera

Spam alert!  No content posts.

At least I have the ONLY statement in the plans by NIST about their sources of structural information.  Part of their disclosure.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Bot Alert*


----------



## slackjawed

what an annoying bot program.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Here I show the exact relationship between the interior box columns surrounding the concrete core and the first row of elevator guide rails up against the inside of the concrete core wall.  The spire is outside the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This superimposition of the "before and after" shows the location of the spire.



*Bot program editing post alert.*


----------



## slackjawed

the bot will likely activate a post in it's other thread about pshy-ops campaigns


----------



## Rat in the Hat

slackjawed said:


> the bot will likely activate a post in it's other thread about pshy-ops campaigns



It will re-shuffle it's wording to claim that we are a false social group designed to infiltrate it's core theory on an attempt to commit treason. However, the bot program will fail to complete it's programming by failing to notify President Barack Obama, Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger, or a judge or justice of our treasons. This will cause a program overload, and it will revert to asking for pictures of the FEMA drawing.

Sad that the programmer of the bot could not anticipate this program flaw, and set a subroutine to get around it.


----------



## slackjawed

Rat in the Hat said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> the bot will likely activate a post in it's other thread about pshy-ops campaigns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will re-shuffle it's wording to claim that we are a false social group designed to infiltrate it's core theory on an attempt to commit treason. However, the bot program will fail to complete it's programming by failing to notify President Barack Obama, Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger, or a judge or justice of our treasons. This will cause a program overload, and it will revert to asking for pictures of the FEMA drawing.
> 
> Sad that the programmer of the bot could not anticipate this program flaw, and set a subroutine to get around it.
Click to expand...


That is too bad. It is also too bad the program didn't include a self destruct subroutine.


----------



## Christophera

Since the 9th circuit local court rules do not accomodate US code, and judges refuse to accept that treason is criminal, it is now a citizens duty.  

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

Meaning you do not stand a chance of evasion.  Eventually you will be apprehended.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*The bot is back online.*


----------



## slackjawed

Please substitute the word Reported everywhere you hear the word sedated.......


I want the bot to report my sorry ass to the proper authorities!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMD7Ezp3gWc[/ame]


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Ahhh, I'm busy working and stuff.



is this like when you were working under the table while at the same time you were filing a social security disability claim saying you were unable to work? you're such a fucking liar!!


----------



## Christophera

An agent would never notice that a citizen working to defend the Constitution who was deprived of rights and equal protection of law, and you refuse to see that just as you refuse to acknowledge guiliani taking the WTC documents from NYC offices.

This failure to appear ripped me off for more than can ever be described.






That estoppes all civil action and when courts refuse to recognize disabilitys and instead force people to go on disability as if that was the final call rather than a doctors diagnosis, which was why the Soc Sec claim.  But they refuses to follow the ADA too so that was denied.


----------



## DiveCon

you are not trying to "defend the constitution"
you are trying to sell a book of your delusional rantings


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> An agent would never notice that a citizen working to defend the Constitution who was deprived of rights and equal protection of law, and you refuse to see that just as you refuse to acknowledge guiliani taking the WTC documents from NYC offices.
> 
> This failure to appear ripped me off for more than can ever be described.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That estoppes all civil action and when courts refuse to recognize disabilitys and instead force people to go on disability as if that was the final call rather than a doctors diagnosis, which was why the Soc Sec claim.  But they refuses to follow the ADA too so that was denied.



A dishonest piece of shit like you would never admit that you were deprived of NO Constitutional rights.  

Are you STUCK on only five red medals, scumbag?

It's not fair.  Your massive, incredible, well-deserved and stunningly bad reputation warrants at least another half dozen red medals.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Unfortunately, the board doesn't go past 5 red medals, even for a machine program like the Christophera Bot.*


----------



## Christophera

When the agents of the false social group fail to recognize violations of law that obstruct justice, it is very clear that the opposite of what they say is most often wrong.

Of course they cannot show the core they say exists on 9-11 which is the FEMA lie.  But, I can post the concrete core of WTC 2 at 1/2 height on 9-11 and it can only be concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

there is nothing "false" about this group, dipshit
we are SANE people telling you that you are batshit fucking INSANE


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> there is nothing "false" about this group, dipshit
> we are SANE people telling you that you are batshit fucking INSANE



And I'm telling you that you are a member of a false social group that has a shared agenda.

Since you cannot evidence the core of the structure you assert stood from images on 9-11, and have NO INDEPENDENTLY verified evidence, while I do, no one is insane here.  You are criminals, traitors working to conceal felony and treason.

Now I have posted here exactly how you could be mind controlled nwo schills.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...es-agents-do-not-know-what-an-idiot-is-2.html

Either way, you are guilty.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.

Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon

the evidence is overwhelming you just refuse to see it


----------



## Liability

CriscoFEARa, Miss Prison of 2010, has announced that s/he is entering the Competition again in 2011 in an effort to retain her/his(?) crown.






 -- _pictured:  CriscoFEAR, winner of last year's Miss Prison Contest._

All of us here at USMB wish CriscoFEARa the best in this effort to retain the crown.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Goof-0-phera has some serious competition, as Miss Prision of 2007 has decided to enter to try for a second win.*






*This should be an interesting competition this year.*


----------



## slackjawed

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQcE2dq3YD0[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

Gee, agents un leash the great cognitive dissonance deluge working to shock the viewer in their crappy little psyops.

Basically you are now behaving as shameful human beings overtly.  Curious how heartless your hidden masters are.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*We have a third contestant to be the next "Miss Prision".*


----------



## Christophera

That is only evidence of the psyops you participate in.  Once again agent, off topic.  If you are confessing to your role in the psyops, please post here.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov-80.html

Otherwise the false social group activity has been noticed so that should really be posted there as well.  Then, to make sure your behavior is properly classified as the crime it is, concealing the means of felony mass murder, obstructing justice and treason, perhaps bost some more text denial here.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-282.html


----------



## DiveCon

file your papers deadbeat


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Another Miss Prision contestant!*


----------



## Christophera

Give a false social group of agents spam, what do they do?  Have a spam fest.

The truth movements misleaders have been misrepresenting the *elevator guide rail support steel* as steel core columns.  Butt plates are far too weak to use for joing sections of "core columns".


----------



## DiveCon

you have the nerve to call anyone else a spammer?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grbSQ6O6kbs[/ame]


----------



## slackjawed

everyhting I posted is evidence, and those that deny that are agents of deception


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> ..



*Shut up, Bot*


----------



## Liability

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shut up, Bot*
Click to expand...


LOL!  

Bot is free to continue to fail.

Bot doesn't grasp that if you discount the few mental midgets (like 9/11 Rimjob and ideots, etc.,  who already believe that the fucking al qaeda shitheads were "framed,"  ),  there isn't one single solitary person of sound mind in all of America who could ever "buy" the shit that Bot peddles.


----------



## Christophera

Since agents support the FEMA deception by trying to assert that the vertical steel seen in construction photos is "core column", and they are disproved by two facts.

1)  Butt plates seen in closer photos than the truth movement generally use indicate the steel int he core was weakly joined and is elevator guide rail support steel.

2)agents completely fail to show the core they assert stood, the FEMA core, in the core area on 9-11.

Therefore is logical to consider their actions as concealing treason and in support of the named entities below participating in misprision.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## DiveCon

goof-o-phera lies again


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Therefore is logical to consider their actions as concealing treason and in support of the named entities below participating in misprision.



you would know logic if it came up to you and slapped you in the face with a wet rubber chicken.


----------



## Christophera

It is very good for the US Constitution then that the opposite of what agents say is closest to the truth.

Why haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11 yet?






WHY?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7sesyRA1t8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> It is very good for the US Constitution then that the opposite of what agents say is closest to the truth.
> 
> Why haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11 yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY?



because the voices in your fucked up head won't allow it.


----------



## Christophera

Seeing that the opposite of what agents post is most often true, you too can post in the proper thread.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-283.html

because you've just confessed to treason by providing evidence or your unreasonable denials coupled with refural to recognize the violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans, 6,000 photo files and 15,000 videos of the WTC.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwYj9gQoaug&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Seeing that the opposite of what agents post is most often true, you too can post in the proper thread.


sure thing, agent


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat

kenya - Weebl's Stuff


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Chri$$y's hero!*​[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heqTcMNvc6E[/ame]


----------



## slackjawed

283 pages of pure t spam........


----------



## Christophera

If that was true this detailed series of 9-11 photos proving FEMA lied about the core structure to NIST.






WEST





SPYR
annote





NORTH SIDE





SUPERIMPOSE SPIRE ALIGN





And the concrete core has been proven over and over again which the perpetrators hate, so you hate it too.






What is true also is that the spam in this thread is posted by the agents of the false social group condusing their obvious "cognitive infiltration" of the psyops here.


----------



## DiveCon

steel core columns seen, concrete core is not


----------



## Christophera

Not so, and anyone can see it here,

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3007085-post4245.html

What *is not* is your proof that the FEMA core existed.  Not one image from 9-11 has ever been posted showing the steel core columns.


----------



## slackjawed

the bot posts spam linking to it's own spam post


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> the bot posts spam linking to it's own spam post


and lies, of course


----------



## Liability

slackjawed said:


> the bot posts spam linking to it's own spam post



The bot loves SPAM Squared.






 TIMES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = NULL POSTER's efforts.


----------



## Liability

If this dork had HUGE Dumbo ears, it could be ...






  CriscoFEARA, a/k/a, the NULL POSTER!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Goof-o gave this video 4 stars!​*[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITeuaqcpckc&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## slackjawed

spambot agent chri$$y has big dumbo ears? Oh, that's right, the pic from his website shows a goofy human with huge dumbo ears. That does'n't mean it is the spambot though.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Happy Thanksgiving, Everyone (except deadbeat Goof-0 who stiffs his children with their child support)*​
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhhE4QOg660&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

agent, the core is empty.






FEMA lied.

The core was a rectangular concrete tube.






 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 describes a concrete core.  So does the engineer of record.


----------



## DiveCon

dipshit, that spire IS the core


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> agent, the core is empty.
> 
> FEMA lied.
> 
> The core was a rectangular concrete tube.
> 
> 
> Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 describes a concrete core.  So does the engineer of record


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> dipshit, that spire IS the core



Wrong, that is rebar and NOT the spire.  Here is the spire which is not the core and I prove it.
















Here the sire is shown to be of the steel columns surrounding the core.


----------



## DiveCon

no, you only prove you are totally fucking batshit insane


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## stannrodd

But surely with 110 floors of exploding floors and an exploding concrete core .. all of that elevator guide rail support steel would have been demolished too ..... 

... unless the steel was actually core columns and there was no exploding floors or concrete core.

Great stuff Rattus Hattus !!


----------



## Christophera

I was going to say that the psyops tactic of false social groups and your inane, pretend platitudes belong here agent.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov-80.html

but this thread is a good place for you to violate.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._

with your lies, collusion, misrepresentation and manipulation.


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions are NOT evidence


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> I was going to say that the psyops tactic of false social groups and your inane, pretend platitudes belong here agent.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov-80.html
> 
> but this thread is a good place for you to violate.
> 
> _MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> 
> Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
> 
> Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
> 
> with your lies, collusion, misrepresentation and manipulation.



I hereby demand that you do your citizenly duty and report me. I demand to be reported to the proper authorities for my treasonous acts, as you have defined them. Come on, don't slouch! Do it now turkeydick, do it right fucking now!

I expect to see federal agents by morning.


----------



## Christophera

One morning they will be there for you.

These images definitely trash ratoids gif because not ONE of the images is located with relation to the towers footprint.

The west wall of WTC 1 from the north locating the concrete wall inside the spire.






Visible elevator guide rails INSIDE the core, against the wall and interior box columns, the spire outside the wall.






From the NE looking over WTC 7 the interio box columns outside the concrete core wall is seen with elevator guide rail supports against the inside of the concrete core wall.






This shows the location of the spire at the out side of the core of WTC 1.


----------



## slackjawed

spambot


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> One morning they will be there for you.
> 
> These images definitely trash ratoids gif because not ONE of the images is located with relation to the towers footprint.
> 
> The west wall of WTC 1 from the north locating the concrete wall inside the spire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visible elevator guide rails INSIDE the core, against the wall and interior box columns, the spire outside the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the NE looking over WTC 7 the interio box columns outside the concrete core wall is seen with elevator guide rail supports against the inside of the concrete core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows the location of the spire at the out side of the core of WTC 1.


all those photos show STEEL CORE COLUMNS and not one lick of concrete


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


>



*You asked for photos from 9/11 showing the core as shown in the FEMA drawing, and I gave them to you.

Now what do you want, Jag-A-Muffin, personally signed copies of them?

And I gave you my personal info months ago. Where the fuck are the authorities to drag me away for treason??

Let me know if you need my info again. I want to make an immense fool out of you in open court, Jag-off.*


----------



## Christophera

No way to tell that the vertical steel in the images is inside the core.  My images show all the vertical stel is outside the core or against the concrete core wall.

Your image and agent act is the equivilant of this to the viewer.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> No way to tell that the vertical steel in the images is inside the core.  My images show all the vertical stel is outside the core or against the concrete core wall.
> 
> Your image and agent act is the equivilant of this to the viewer.



*Sorry to have to be the one to inform you of this, Monkey Boy, but the Secret Disinfo Society got a picture of you in mommy's basement, posting your retardo theories. And here it is....*




*It's a very good likeness, if I must say so.*


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> A filing at a U.S. District court was completed on February 18,  2010 disclosing misprision of treason.
> 
> Local court rules had no accommodation to present any letter to a judge.  Such is specifically against the rules.  U.S. code requirements did not matter.  After a few trips to the court house a criminal filing was made pursuant to evidenced violations of law and actions constituting evasion or concealment of acts embodying treason.  This page has links to all exhibits and photographic panels.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> As can be seen on the below conformed face page, this made possible an "ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE" relating to Title 18 authority and duty of a judge within federal criminal procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accordingly, assertions of "steel core columns" in the core of the Twin towers is misprision of treason IF the violation of law  enabling the deception by FEMA of NIST and the public is not observed AND evidence from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area is not provided to substantiate they existed.
> 
> All reference to steel core columns without such respective action is misprision of treason.



What a crock of lunacy!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No way to tell that the vertical steel in the images is inside the core.  My images show all the vertical stel is outside the core or against the concrete core wall.
> 
> Your image and agent act is the equivilant of this to the viewer.


moron, the verticle steel IS the core
Robertson himself said so


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> No way to tell that the vertical steel in the images is inside the core.  My images show all the vertical stel is outside the core or against the concrete core wall.
> 
> * * * *



Bot, you lie.  

Your images show vertical steel, and there's no way in the universe for that image to provide enough information to suggest that it is "outside" the core.  (Someday, you should ask a person with actual knowledge to explain to you the matter of perspective and the difficulty of attempting to locate any object in three-dimensional space from any single two-dimensional image.) 

However, since it is an absolute FACT that the core was made of steel, the vertical steel you show is clearly within the core of the doomed building.


----------



## Christophera

A confession from a traitor.  One guilty of concealing treason, or attempting to.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> No way to tell that the vertical steel in the images is inside the core.  My images show all the vertical stel is outside the core or against the concrete core wall.
> 
> Your image and agent act is the equivilant of this to the viewer.



*Well, most people can't tell the difference between your images, and a dead crab.*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-DmwiAKDd8[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> A confession from a traitor.  One guilty of concealing treason, or attempting to.



*I'm a traitor, too.

Why the fuck haven't you turned me in? 

I gave you my info months ago. 

Are you admitting you're guilty of misprision of treason?*


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> A confession from a traitor.  One guilty of concealing treason, or attempting to.



Don't be so tough on yourself, CriscoFEARa.  You aren't so much a traitor as just an insane asshole with not one speck of credibility.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> One morning they will be there for you.



*You've had all the info you need to turn me in for months. 

Where the fuck are the cops, imbecile?

Why haven't they hauled me away yet?

Are you concealing my treason, Goof-0?*


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Okay, my quick effort to compensate for the deficiency of your post is not correct.  At least you've finally explained now, what you should have in the beginning.
> 
> Of course you think that because you do not identify the towers or the direction that somehow that gets you out of the need to produce evidence of the steel core columns, and you've provided none.  You need to do that or be seen as an agent of treason.
> 
> The line forming in the video seems too close to the windows to be the center of the towers, which was the one thing that seems wrong with my attempt to define which is which and direction, so the line is forming off the east end of the core to enter the east core hallway.
> 
> Now provide evidence from independent sources AND 9-11 that there was a steel core inside the towers.
> 
> Here is the west end of WTC 1 concrete core.



from last june, just to help you post your quota of the same bullshit over and over


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*And here is the latest entry for Miss Prision of Treason 2011...*


----------



## Christophera

The false social group becomes more obvious as they fail to post in the proper thread.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov-80.html

Since you have no evidence to support your position, you must use your numbers to create a false social group, and that is obvious.

Perhaps you will be given a tank atmosphere while you are undergoing interrogation.






_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Christophera

Your spam is clearly intended to obscure the fact you are working to conceal treason.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> The false social group becomes more obvious as they fail to post in the proper thread.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov-80.html
> 
> Since you have no evidence to support your position, you must use your numbers to create a false social group, and that is obvious.
> 
> Perhaps you will be given a tank atmosphere while you are undergoing interrogation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> 
> Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
> 
> Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._



Report me asshole! Why have you waited?


Wait, maybe this is how it went;

agent chri$$y dials 911....

dispatch;
911 what is your emergency?

agent chri$$y;
I want to report misprision of treason

dispatch;
Sir, I don't understand your request.......

agent chri$$y;
I want to report misprision of treason, I know you heard me. You don't fool me agent, I know your trying to conceal treason.

Dispatch;
Sir, what is your location?

agent chri$$y;
I want to report misprision of treason, and I am adding you to the list agent.

Dispatch;
Sir, do you actually have an emergency? 

agent chri$$y;
I want to report misprision of treason, you will go down in history as supporting treason.

dispatch;
I have an ambulance and a patrol car on the way to your location, goodbye.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Your spam is clearly intended to obscure the fact you are working to conceal treason.



*Actually, you're wrong. My fellow agents and I are not working on concealing treason at the moment.

We are currently working with the Imbecile Repatriation Agency to try to find a way to send you back to your home planet.

By the way, fellow agents, as it is my turn to bring the punch and pie to the next meeting, does anyone want to put in any special requests?*


----------



## slackjawed

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your spam is clearly intended to obscure the fact you are working to conceal treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually, you're wrong. My fellow agents and I are not working on concealing treason at the moment.
> 
> We are currently working with the Imbecile Repatriation Agency to try to find a way to send you back to your home planet.
> 
> By the way, fellow agents, as it is my turn to bring the punch and pie to the next meeting, does anyone want to put in any special requests?*
Click to expand...


I say we change the menu to beer and wings..........


----------



## Rat in the Hat

slackjawed said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your spam is clearly intended to obscure the fact you are working to conceal treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually, you're wrong. My fellow agents and I are not working on concealing treason at the moment.
> 
> We are currently working with the Imbecile Repatriation Agency to try to find a way to send you back to your home planet.
> 
> By the way, fellow agents, as it is my turn to bring the punch and pie to the next meeting, does anyone want to put in any special requests?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say we change the menu to beer and wings..........
Click to expand...


*One of the other agents has that covered. I don't know which one, as Z has kept that on a need to know basis.*


----------



## slackjawed

Rat in the Hat said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually, you're wrong. My fellow agents and I are not working on concealing treason at the moment.
> 
> We are currently working with the Imbecile Repatriation Agency to try to find a way to send you back to your home planet.
> 
> By the way, fellow agents, as it is my turn to bring the punch and pie to the next meeting, does anyone want to put in any special requests?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say we change the menu to beer and wings..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *One of the other agents has that covered. I don't know which one, as Z has kept that on a need to know basis.*
Click to expand...


I suppose we have to keep the beer secret, otherwise eots might crash the meeting.

Everybody, don't forget the monthly jam session after the meeting. Everybody bring an instrument, there is no shame in playing the spoons!


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your spam is clearly intended to obscure the fact you are working to conceal treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually, you're wrong. My fellow agents and I are not working on concealing treason at the moment.
> 
> We are currently working with the Imbecile Repatriation Agency to try to find a way to send you back to your home planet.
> 
> By the way, fellow agents, as it is my turn to bring the punch and pie to the next meeting, does anyone want to put in any special requests?*
Click to expand...

yeah, sugar free pumpkin


----------



## slackjawed

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/144038-if-octodolt-and-bareholly-hooked-up.html


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your spam is clearly intended to obscure the fact you are working to conceal treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually, you're wrong. My fellow agents and I are not working on concealing treason at the moment.
> 
> We are currently working with the Imbecile Repatriation Agency to try to find a way to send you back to your home planet.
> 
> By the way, fellow agents, as it is my turn to bring the punch and pie to the next meeting, does anyone want to put in any special requests?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, sugar free pumpkin
Click to expand...


*Here you go. Enjoy!*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

slackjawed said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/144038-if-octodolt-and-bareholly-hooked-up.html



*If Goof-0-phera and Citizen Pat hooked up...*


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/144038-if-octodolt-and-bareholly-hooked-up.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If Goof-0-phera and Citizen Pat hooked up...*
Click to expand...

um, asexual reproduction?


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/144038-if-octodolt-and-bareholly-hooked-up.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If Goof-0-phera and Citizen Pat hooked up...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um, asexual reproduction?
Click to expand...


I am in favor of forced sterilization for  twoofers.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/144038-if-octodolt-and-bareholly-hooked-up.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If Goof-0-phera and Citizen Pat hooked up...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um, asexual reproduction?
Click to expand...


*Exactly!*


----------



## Christophera

As long as you are spamming in your false social groups it is a obvious effort to conceal treason.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon

still waiting for those papers, goof-o-phera


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Still waiting for the cops to show up, Goof-0!*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Rest in Peace Leslie Nielsen.​*[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uVg14tLFZw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ozmar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irGFy1aNPyA[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

Tell you what.  Post your address and I'll sue you in civil court for misprision, that will have to do for now because federal courts have rules that do not accomodate U.S. code and judges refuse to follow it.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## DiveCon

did you ever think maybe your "filing" was total bullshit and there was nothing they COULD do?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Tell you what.  Post your address and I'll sue you in civil court for misprision, that will have to do for now because federal courts have rules that do not accomodate U.S. code and judges refuse to follow it.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382



here ya go. i'll be waiting for notice of your lawsuit. 

Charles Sued
882 3rd Avenue 10
Brooklyn, Ny 13134


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Tell you what.  Post your address and I'll sue you in civil court for misprision, that will have to do for now because federal courts have rules that do not accomodate U.S. code and judges refuse to follow it.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382



S.L. Ackjawed, P.E.(ret)
POB 41
Eagar, AZ 85925


I await your lawsuit. The first thing I will have my lawyer do in response is to request a sanity hearing for the agent of disinformation known as 'chri$$y'.


----------



## Ozmar




----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what.  Post your address and I'll sue you in civil court for misprision, that will have to do for now because federal courts have rules that do not accomodate U.S. code and judges refuse to follow it.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.L. Ackjawed, P.E.(ret)
> POB 41
> Eagar, AZ 85925
> 
> 
> I await your lawsuit. The first thing I will have my lawyer do in response is to request a sanity hearing for the agent of disinformation known as 'chri$$y'.
Click to expand...


I'll be testing your contact info.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what.  Post your address and I'll sue you in civil court for misprision, that will have to do for now because federal courts have rules that do not accomodate U.S. code and judges refuse to follow it.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.L. Ackjawed, P.E.(ret)
> POB 41
> Eagar, AZ 85925
> 
> 
> I await your lawsuit. The first thing I will have my lawyer do in response is to request a sanity hearing for the agent of disinformation known as 'chri$$y'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be testing your contact info.
Click to expand...


send me a card agent, I will return something to you.
Perhaps i will send you some actual bullshit so you can see how much it resembles your posts......


----------



## Christophera

If you must, since that is all you have, I understand.  If that was not true you could post an image of this core on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

how many more times does it have to be posted before you admit it?


----------



## slackjawed




----------



## Christophera

Your spam is obvious.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your spam is obvious.


your insanity is obvious


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what.  Post your address and I'll sue you in civil court for misprision, that will have to do for now because federal courts have rules that do not accomodate U.S. code and judges refuse to follow it.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.L. Ackjawed, P.E.(ret)
> POB 41
> Eagar, AZ 85925
> 
> 
> I await your lawsuit. The first thing I will have my lawyer do in response is to request a sanity hearing for the agent of disinformation known as 'chri$$y'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be testing your contact info.
Click to expand...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1Y73sPHKxw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## slackjawed

If I get something from the bot agent in the mail, I will scan it and post it here. the downside is that might tend prove that the bot might be.....well, human.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

slackjawed said:


> If I get something from the bot agent in the mail, I will scan it and post it here. the downside is that might tend prove that the bot might be.....well, human.



*Or it may just be some other kind of bipedal lifeform.

But please, by all means, either post or PM it's "test".*


----------



## Christophera

Yep, and the significance of reassigment means something, not good for any American, particularly those that conceal treason because those who refuse to do so, or allow it, will be after them.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Yep, and the significance of reassigment means something, not good for any American, particularly those that conceal treason because those who refuse to do so, or allow it, will be after them.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## slackjawed

Rat in the Hat said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I get something from the bot agent in the mail, I will scan it and post it here. the downside is that might tend prove that the bot might be.....well, human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Or it may just be some other kind of bipedal lifeform.
> 
> But please, by all means, either post or PM it's "test".*
Click to expand...


Fair is fair, and to be fair if I get something from agent chri$$y I will PM the bot to make sure it sent it, and, for an OK to post it, then post it in the thread. 
I really don't know if agent chri$$y will send me something by mail or not, so I will just wait and see what happens.

I will actually be surprised if I get something.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

slackjawed said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I get something from the bot agent in the mail, I will scan it and post it here. the downside is that might tend prove that the bot might be.....well, human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Or it may just be some other kind of bipedal lifeform.
> 
> But please, by all means, either post or PM it's "test".*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair is fair, and to be fair if I get something from agent chri$$y I will PM the bot to make sure it sent it, and, for an OK to post it, then post it in the thread.
> I really don't know if agent chri$$y will send me something by mail or not, so I will just wait and see what happens.
> 
> I will actually be surprised if I get something.
Click to expand...


*You'll probably just get a picture of the FEMA drawing with a hand-written "show me this core" in crayon.*


----------



## Christophera

In concealing treason FEMA misrepresented the core structure to NIST.  With violations of law the ex mayor took the building plans and 6,000 photo files so NIST could state they did not have the plans.  This is the only statement of structural sources I found in the entire NIST product.






Elevator guide rails are misrepresented as "core columns".  Butt plates are too weak to use for joining core columns.  Also no diagonal braces are seen.


----------



## DiveCon

no one is concealing treason, moron


----------



## Liability

There is no treason to conceal in this matter.

There was an attack.

al qaeda done did do it.

The core was steel as ALL of bot's posts and images conclusively establish.

Bots should pay their child support and stop wasting time on conspiracy theories that are not buttressed by ANY underlying -- you know  -- conspiracy.


----------



## Ozmar

Christophera said:


> In concealing treason FEMA misrepresented the core structure to NIST.  With violations of law the ex mayor took the building plans and 6,000 photo files so NIST could state they did not have the plans.  This is the only statement of structural sources I found in the entire NIST product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elevator guide rails are misrepresented as "core columns".  Butt plates are too weak to use for joining core columns.  Also no diagonal braces are seen.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-VigkME40k[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

When the chief justice directed the US district court judge to reassign the criminal "in re" to the civil clerk, I must logically consider that the court has designated that I may now civilly prosecute for concealing treason.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

agents here ONLY do that.  They have never recognized violations of law that deprive 3,000 murder victims of due process and ALL American citizens of "equal protection of law" and compromised Constitutional rights.


----------



## DiveCon

he did no such thing you moronic liar


----------



## Ozmar

Is Christophera an actual person?


----------



## DiveCon

Ozmar said:


> Is Christophera an actual person?


yes, but he needs serious professional help


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Ozmar said:


> Is Christophera an actual person?



*At one time, he could have been.

But, sadly, he failed.*


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> When the chief justice directed the US district court judge to reassign the criminal "in re" to the civil clerk, I *must* logically consider that the court has designated that I may now civilly prosecute for concealing treason.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> agents here ONLY do that.  They have never recognized violations of law that deprive 3,000 murder victims of due process and ALL American citizens of "equal protection of law" and compromised Constitutional rights.




You "must" do no such thing.  You are free to consider a lump of manure to be priceless gold, but that wouldn't make you right.

Actually, by reassigning the matter to a civil realm, it only means that a "notification" is more civil in nature than it is criminal.

There aint nuthin to prosecute and you aint a prosecutor in any event.

Before you go off half cocked (you do have at least half a cock, don't you you unmanly piece of crap?) and try to "civilly prosecute" anybody (whatever you imagine that might mean), you MIGHT want to check with a lawyer, first.

And, by the way, I do NOT "recognize" that the acts taken by al qaeda on 9/11/2001 constitute murder or a violation of due process.  I do recognize that the actions of al qaeda constitute terrorist acts of war in violation of the laws and rules of war, however.  "Due process" is not a concept that has ANY applicability to what happened to those victims.  "Equal protection" of the law is ALSO not a concept that has ANY applicability to what happened to them.

Your ignorance is astounding, bot.


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the chief justice directed the US district court judge to reassign the criminal "in re" to the civil clerk, I *must* logically consider that the court has designated that I may now civilly prosecute for concealing treason.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> agents here ONLY do that.  They have never recognized violations of law that deprive 3,000 murder victims of due process and ALL American citizens of "equal protection of law" and compromised Constitutional rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You "must" do no such thing.
Click to expand...


If I am to "support and defend the Constitution" I must.  You don't care about that, and seek to destroy it, so logically the need to prosecute treason is not something you will acknowledge.

Are you going to be stand up enough to provide an mailing address so you can be sued agent?


----------



## DiveCon

goof-o-phera, seek out professional psychiatric help
you REALLY need it
have yourself committed for your own safety


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the chief justice directed the US district court judge to reassign the criminal "in re" to the civil clerk, I *must* logically consider that the court has designated that I may now civilly prosecute for concealing treason.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> agents here ONLY do that.  They have never recognized violations of law that deprive 3,000 murder victims of due process and ALL American citizens of "equal protection of law" and compromised Constitutional rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You "must" do no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I am to "support and defend the Constitution" I must.  You don't care about that, and seek to destroy it, so logically the need to prosecute treason is not something you will acknowledge.
> 
> Are you going to be stand up enough to provide an mailing address so you can be sued agent?
Click to expand...


You are not a sworn officer of the U.S. military nor a sworn public official nor a law enforcement officer.  Thus, you have no such duty.

That said, there would be nothing wrong with striving to uphold, protect and defend the Constitution.   But the bullshit YOU spew, you arrogant, petty, dishonest, ignorant scumbag *has nothing  to do with* protecting the Constitution.

Acts of war (even by those who engage in warfare outside the bounds of the laws and the rules of war) are not matters which implicate Constitutional rights of the victims, you dense jack-off.  And *falsely declaring*, *as you always do*, that our own government was behind the attacks of 9/11/2001 gives aid and comfort to the fucking enemy that actually committed those barbaric acts.

You are a vile aider and abettor of the terrorist enemies of this Republic.  You do not protect or defend the Constitution.  Your actions serve only to undermine the Republic in your retarded (albeit limited) way.  

You are very much an agent of al qaeda.


----------



## slackjawed

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> You "must" do no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I am to "support and defend the Constitution" I must.  You don't care about that, and seek to destroy it, so logically the need to prosecute treason is not something you will acknowledge.
> 
> Are you going to be stand up enough to provide an mailing address so you can be sued agent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not a sworn officer of the U.S. military nor a sworn public official nor a law enforcement officer.  Thus, you have no such duty.
> 
> That said, there would be nothing wrong with striving to uphold, protect and defend the Constitution.   But the bullshit YOU spew, you arrogant, petty, dishonest, ignorant scumbag *has nothing  to do with* protecting the Constitution.
> 
> Acts of war (even by those who engage in warfare outside the bounds of the laws and the rules of war) are not matters which implicate Constitutional rights of the victims, you dense jack-off.  And *falsely declaring, as you always do, that our own government was behind the attacks of 9/11/2001 gives aid and comfort to the fucking enemy that actually committed those barbaric acts.
> 
> You are a vile aider and abettor of the terrorist enemies of this Republic.  You do not protect or defend the Constitution.  Your actions serve only to undermine the Republic in your retarded (albeit limited) way.
> 
> You are very much an agent of al qaeda*.
Click to expand...


I second that!


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> You "must" do no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I am to "support and defend the Constitution" I must.  You don't care about that, and seek to destroy it, so logically the need to prosecute treason is not something you will acknowledge.
> 
> Are you going to be stand up enough to provide an mailing address so you can be sued agent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not a sworn officer of the U.S. military nor a sworn public official nor a law enforcement officer.  Thus, you have no such duty..
Click to expand...


agents can pretend to be morons as much as they need to gain the approval of the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder.  For example, are you saying an immigrant has more duty to "support and defend the constitution" than a natural born citizen?

_The Oath of Allegiance
The final step in the naturalization process is the reciting of the "oath of allegiance" by the applicant, in which he or she makes several promises upon becoming a U.S. citizen. The oath of allegiance is:

"I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."_


The perpetrors would like very much that you misrepresent the duty and allegiance of Americans to their consitution.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I am to "support and defend the Constitution" I must.  You don't care about that, and seek to destroy it, so logically the need to prosecute treason is not something you will acknowledge.
> 
> Are you going to be stand up enough to provide an mailing address so you can be sued agent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not a sworn officer of the U.S. military nor a sworn public official nor a law enforcement officer.  Thus, you have no such duty..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> agents can pretend to be morons as much as they need to gain the approval of the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder.  For example, are you saying an immigrant has more duty to "support and defend the constitution" than a natural born citizen?
> 
> _The Oath of Allegiance
> The final step in the naturalization process is the reciting of the "oath of allegiance" by the applicant, in which he or she makes several promises upon becoming a U.S. citizen. The oath of allegiance is:
> 
> "I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."_
> 
> 
> The perpetrors would like very much that you misrepresent the duty and allegiance of Americans to their consitution.
Click to expand...


As a natural born citizen, I never took such an oath. I think it is expected of the parents and the schools to provide us 'natural borns' with the knowledge of what the requirements are to remain a citizen. You obtained this knowledge somewhere, right?


Now how is this, which I am sure is a valid point of some sort, just how is it germane to the conversation at hand?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I am to "support and defend the Constitution" I must.  You don't care about that, and seek to destroy it, so logically the need to prosecute treason is not something you will acknowledge.
> 
> Are you going to be stand up enough to provide an mailing address so you can be sued agent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not a sworn officer of the U.S. military nor a sworn public official nor a law enforcement officer.  Thus, you have no such duty..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> agents can pretend to be morons as much as they need to gain the approval of the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder.  For example, are you saying an immigrant has more duty to "support and defend the constitution" than a natural born citizen?
> 
> _The Oath of Allegiance
> The final step in the naturalization process is the reciting of the "oath of allegiance" by the applicant, in which he or she makes several promises upon becoming a U.S. citizen. The oath of allegiance is:
> 
> "I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."_
> 
> 
> The perpetrors would like very much that you misrepresent the duty and allegiance of Americans to their consitution.
Click to expand...


       

by the way what is a "perpetror"? and what is a "consitution"?


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not a sworn officer of the U.S. military nor a sworn public official nor a law enforcement officer.  Thus, you have no such duty..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agents can pretend to be morons as much as they need to gain the approval of the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder.  For example, are you saying an immigrant has more duty to "support and defend the constitution" than a natural born citizen?
> 
> _The Oath of Allegiance
> The final step in the naturalization process is the reciting of the "oath of allegiance" by the applicant, in which he or she makes several promises upon becoming a U.S. citizen. The oath of allegiance is:
> 
> "I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."_
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would like very much that you misrepresent the duty and allegiance of Americans to their constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a natural born citizen, I never took such an oath. I think it is expected of the parents and the schools to provide us 'natural borns' with the knowledge of what the requirements are to remain a citizen. You obtained this knowledge somewhere, right?
Click to expand...


The point is that IF you are a natural born citizen THEN you have at least the allegiance and duty of an immigrant.  Maybe you don't claim or acknowledge that.




slackjawed said:


> Now how is this, which I am sure is a valid point of some sort, just how is it germane to the conversation at hand?



Lilybelly says I only have a duty to "support and defend the Constitutiton" if I'm military or a public official and I've proven that agent wrong since my very first post.  Just did it again.   Maybe you don't claim or acknowledge that duty.

If you do, law is vital.  Law is how you evaluate " military or a public officials" performance.  When they cease to conform to law or the principles of the Constitution, they at least lose their position.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> agents can pretend to be morons as much as they need to gain the approval of the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder.  For example, are you saying an immigrant has more duty to "support and defend the constitution" than a natural born citizen?
> 
> _The Oath of Allegiance
> The final step in the naturalization process is the reciting of the "oath of allegiance" by the applicant, in which he or she makes several promises upon becoming a U.S. citizen. The oath of allegiance is:
> 
> "I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."_
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would like very much that you misrepresent the duty and allegiance of Americans to their constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a natural born citizen, I never took such an oath. I think it is expected of the parents and the schools to provide us 'natural borns' with the knowledge of what the requirements are to remain a citizen. You obtained this knowledge somewhere, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that IF you are a natural born citizen THEN you have at least the allegiance and duty of an immigrant.  Maybe you don't claim or acknowledge that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now how is this, which I am sure is a valid point of some sort, just how is it germane to the conversation at hand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lilybelly says I only have a duty to "support and defend the Constitutiton" if I'm military or a public official and I've proven that agent wrong since my very first post.  Just did it again.   Maybe you don't claim or acknowledge that duty.
> 
> If you do, law is vital.  Law is how you evaluate " military or a public officials" performance.  When they cease to conform to law or the principles of the Constitution, they at least lose their position.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zs2hAuU03I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> * * * *
> 
> *Lilybelly says I only have a duty to "support and defend the Constitutiton" if I'm military or a public official and I've proven that agent wrong since my very first post.*  * * * *



When CriscoFEARa, the habitual lying supporter of al qaeda has to lie to make his "point," it is clear that he has no point.

Liability, that's me (hi, asshole bot null poster CriscoFEARa), did NOT say that you ONLY have a duty if you are a sworn law enforcement officer, in the military or an official government office holder.  I simply denied that you "must" do a single fucking thing unless you are one of the above.  I then proceeded to note, *correctly*, that it's still fine to uphold and protect and defend the Constitution, but that nothing YOU say or write or do achieves or even seeks to achieve any such thing.

The opposite is true, in fact.  You support al qaeda you cock-less faggoty lying sack of shit.

I am not an "agent," either, you ass-sucker.  *You* are.  But you have never "proved me wrong" in any event.  Not since the first time we ever bumped proverbial noggins.  You are not capable of proving anybody wrong since it is you who are always wrong.

You are a lowlife lying piece of shit, you unmanly child-support evading coward of a human being.  And your utterly irrational support of al qaeda marks you as the vermin you will always be.  

So feel obligated to go fuck yourself, CriscoFEARa, you gutless cowardly lying scumbag traitorous pussy.


----------



## Christophera

Well since the "military or a public official" or federal judge refused its duty,

http://algoxy.com/psych/9-11title_18.disclosure.html
http://algoxy.com/psych/9-11title_18.civreassign.html
http://algoxy.com/psych/9-11title_18.civreasign1.html

the infiltrators would want no one to have a sense of duty, and you would approve.

I accept the duty and feel that the people living under the laws of the Constitution are much better off if everyone agrees to unconditionally support and defend the Constitution, .  .  . like zealots .  .  .  agent.

The infiltrating perps would not want an agent to agree with, would they?


----------



## DiveCon

did you ever stop to think(i know you dont) that maybe, just maybe, what you "filed" was nothing but bullshit and had nothing actionable for the judge to deal with?

what the judge clearly failed in his job at was he should have had you committed for psychiatric evaluation


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Well since the "military or a public official" or federal judge refused its duty,
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> the infiltrators would want no one to have a sense of duty, and you would approve.
> 
> I accept the duty and feel that the people living under the laws of the Constitution are much better off if everyone agrees to unconditionally support and defend the Constitution, .  .  . like zealots .  .  .  agent.
> 
> The infiltrating perps would not want an agent to agree with, would they?


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> agents can pretend to be morons as much as they need to gain the approval of the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder.  For example, are you saying an immigrant has more duty to "support and defend the constitution" than a natural born citizen?
> 
> _The Oath of Allegiance
> The final step in the naturalization process is the reciting of the "oath of allegiance" by the applicant, in which he or she makes several promises upon becoming a U.S. citizen. The oath of allegiance is:
> 
> "I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."_
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would like very much that you misrepresent the duty and allegiance of Americans to their constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a natural born citizen, I never took such an oath. I think it is expected of the parents and the schools to provide us 'natural borns' with the knowledge of what the requirements are to remain a citizen. You obtained this knowledge somewhere, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that IF you are a natural born citizen THEN you have at least the allegiance and duty of an immigrant.  Maybe you don't claim or acknowledge that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now how is this, which I am sure is a valid point of some sort, just how is it germane to the conversation at hand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lilybelly says I only have a duty to "support and defend the Constitutiton" if I'm military or a public official and I've proven that agent wrong since my very first post.  Just did it again.   Maybe you don't claim or acknowledge that duty.
> 
> If you do, law is vital.  Law is how you evaluate " military or a public officials" performance.  When they cease to conform to law or the principles of the Constitution, they at least lose their position.
Click to expand...


While i do understand what your saying, I don't understand the logic behind that line of reasoning.
I suspect that this line of reasoning is brought on by being powerless, and resulting in false bloated feelings of grandeur. 

I am going to check the old PO box today. Agent, did you send me a card or letter?


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Well since the "military or a public official" or federal judge refused its duty,
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> * * * *



Wrong again, bot.  The judge did not refuse his duty.  He performed his duty, you fucking lying idiot.

He got your utterly meaningless papers and had them marked "civil," and that act takes them off the criminal calendar since there is no pending criminal matter being brought by anybody capable of bringing a criminal action.  And there is, of course, nothing else to be done with the bullshit your presented.

I suppose he could use your papers to fertilize a garden, maybe.

But beyond that, your bullshit serves no purpose and nothing else can be done with them.

Stop sucking-off bin Laden, you agent of al qaeda.


----------



## Christophera

The local court rules do not even accomodate United States Code.

_Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._

*The law does not state that a formal pleading form must be used, but the court rules DO NOT allow information to a judge without it being filed!*






Then the judge removed it from the criminal clerks office where it was filed and reassigned it as a civil case.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since the "military or a public official" or federal judge refused its duty,
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, bot.  The judge did not refuse his duty.  He performed his duty, you fucking lying idiot.
> 
> He got your utterly meaningless papers and had them marked "civil," and that act takes them off the criminal calendar since there is no pending criminal matter being brought by anybody capable of bringing a criminal action.  And there is, of course, nothing else to be done with the bullshit your presented.
> 
> I suppose he could use your papers to fertilize a garden, maybe.
> 
> But beyond that, your bullshit serves no purpose and nothing else can be done with them.
> 
> Stop sucking-off bin Laden, you agent of al qaeda.
Click to expand...

actually, the judge did fail on one thing
he should have had goof-o-phera held for psychiatric evaluation


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> treason



I am heading out to a gig. Afterwards, I am gonna swing by the old PO, didn't make it there yet.

Will I be posting mail from you, agent chri$$y, tomorrow morning?


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> The local court rules do not even accomodate United States Code.
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
> 
> *The law does not state that a formal pleading form must be used, but the court rules DO NOT allow information to a judge without it being filed!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the judge removed it from the criminal clerks office where it was filed and reassigned it as a civil case.



Yeah yeah.  You already said that.  Saying such imbecilic tripe two times doesn't make it any less unintelligent.

Since you were unable to grasp the answer before, I'll break it down for you.

You "reported" bullshit.  There is no treason TO report.  You are a moron.

However, in your imbecility, you "reported" your imbecilic absurd fantasy theories, anyway.  So fine.  You "reported,' and the judge got your "report."

And he marked it "civil" since there is no criminal prosecution pending and no public prosecutor ever would prosecute anybody based on the incoherent gibberish you reported.

Thus, the judge performed his only conceivable "duty."

You have nothing to complain about.  Now, go get a minimum wage job and pay something to support your own flesh and blood, you selfish diseased useless clump of crap.


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> treason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am heading out to a gig. Afterwards, I am gonna swing by the old PO, didn't make it there yet.
> 
> Will I be posting mail from you, agent chri$$y, tomorrow morning?
Click to expand...


No, not tomorrow agent.

But fairly soon, I shall not waste my postage .  .  . unless your address is phoney.


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The local court rules do not even accomodate United States Code.
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
> 
> *The law does not state that a formal pleading form must be used, but the court rules DO NOT allow information to a judge without it being filed!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the judge removed it from the criminal clerks office where it was filed and reassigned it as a civil case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, the judge performed his only conceivable "duty."
Click to expand...


Uh, I guess reading law is well beyond your skills.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Uh, I guess reading law is well beyond your skills.


ROFLMAO

look who's talking
you are a complete fucking moron


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> treason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am heading out to a gig. Afterwards, I am gonna swing by the old PO, didn't make it there yet.
> 
> Will I be posting mail from you, agent chri$$y, tomorrow morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not tomorrow agent.
> 
> But fairly soon, I shall not waste my postage .  .  . unless your address is phoney.
Click to expand...


My address is real. There was nothing from the bot known as agent chri$$y. I am starting to believe that agent chri$$y isn't real, just a hunk of poorly written software!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> treason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am heading out to a gig. Afterwards, I am gonna swing by the old PO, didn't make it there yet.
> 
> Will I be posting mail from you, agent chri$$y, tomorrow morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not tomorrow agent.
> 
> *But fairly soon, I shall not waste my postage .  .  . unless your address is phoney.*
Click to expand...




English isn't your native language, is it Chri$$y?

What you ended up saying here, is that you are willing to waste your postage if his address IS phony.

This is why nobody believes you. They can't make heads or tails out of what you are trying to say.


----------



## Christophera

There are more than one way to waste postage and I'll use none of those.

You work to misinterpret, true to the agenda.  There is no way to TEST the address without risking the postage, IF the address is phoney, I will have wasted the postage.

I'll leave the rest unsaid to get the most of postage IF it is not wasted.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> There are more than one way to waste postage and I'll use none of those.
> 
> You work to misinterpret, true to the agenda.  There is no way to TEST the address without risking the postage, IF the address is phoney, I will have wasted the postage.
> 
> I'll leave the rest unsaid to get the most of postage IF it is not wasted.



What the hell, this should prove interesting....
*
Hey Chris, why don't you tell us all the possible ways to waste postage???*


----------



## Christophera

Hey agent, why don't you post an image of the core you assert existed from 9-11?






Why?

WHY?

*WHY?*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Hey agent, why don't you post an image of the core you assert existed from 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> WHY?
> 
> *WHY?*



Because I already did, Monkey Boy.






[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sKs6nfkcvE[/ame]

But, since they prove you wrong, I guess you'll go back to calling me an agent again.

Since I haven't been served yet, I thought I should give you my contact info again.

Jacob Blue
1060 w. Addison Street
Chicago Il
60613


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> Hey agent, why don't you post an image of the core you assert existed from 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> WHY?
> 
> *WHY?*


ANYONE who calls someone who disagrees with them an "AGENT" without ANY proof is just another idiot on the internet. Do you really think YOU are important enough for the government to be tracking you? LOL


----------



## Christophera

Gee, agents conducting cognitive infiltrations using cognitive distortions.  How obvious can you get?

COGNITIVE DISTORTIONS 
_1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories._
_2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._
_3. Mental filter:  Details in life (positive or negative) are amplified in importance while opposite is rejected._
_4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._
_5. Mind reading:  One absolutely concludes that others are reacting positively or negatively without investigating reality._
_6. Fortune Telling:  Based on previous 5 distortions, anticipation of negative or positive outcome of situations is established fact._
_7. Catastrophizing:  Exaggerated importance of self's failures and others successes._
_8. Emotional reasoning:  One feels as though emotional state IS reality of situation._
_9. "Should" statements:  Self imposed rules about behavior creating guilt at self inability to adhere and anger at others in their inability to conform to self's rules._
_10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied._
_11. Personalization:  Thinking that the actions or statements of others are a reaction to you._
_12. Entitlement:  Believing that you deserve things you have not earned._


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Gee, agents conducting cognitive infiltrations using cognitive distortions.  How obvious can you get?
> 
> COGNITIVE DISTORTIONS
> _1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories._
> _2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._
> _3. Mental filter:  Details in life (positive or negative) are amplified in importance while opposite is rejected._
> _4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._
> _5. Mind reading:  One absolutely concludes that others are reacting positively or negatively without investigating reality._
> _6. Fortune Telling:  Based on previous 5 distortions, anticipation of negative or positive outcome of situations is established fact._
> _7. Catastrophizing:  Exaggerated importance of self's failures and others successes._
> _8. Emotional reasoning:  One feels as though emotional state IS reality of situation._
> _9. "Should" statements:  Self imposed rules about behavior creating guilt at self inability to adhere and anger at others in their inability to conform to self's rules._
> _10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied._
> _11. Personalization:  Thinking that the actions or statements of others are a reaction to you._
> _12. Entitlement:  Believing that you deserve things you have not earned._



           

keep the humor coming, Chri$$y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more than one way to waste postage and I'll use none of those.
> 
> You work to misinterpret, true to the agenda.  There is no way to TEST the address without risking the postage, IF the address is phoney, I will have wasted the postage.
> 
> I'll leave the rest unsaid to get the most of postage IF it is not wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell, this should prove interesting....
> *
> Hey Chris, why don't you tell us all the possible ways to waste postage???*
Click to expand...


Hey Chri$$Y Piss Bucket, when are you going to tell us all the wonderful methods you have of wasting postage????


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Chri$$y Piss Bucket went offline to crawl into his cave again. Probably trying to find a new way to promote his blood money website.

Sweet dreams, Piss Bucket.


----------



## Christophera

agents cannot care about human needs or the Constitution that protects them.  They serve the infiltrators of the US government who perpetrated mass murder.  agents work to keep the secret of the methods used in mass murder.






  Americans know with one look at your act .  .  .  exactly what kind of thing you are.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> agents cannot care about human needs or the Constitution that protects them.  They serve the infiltrators of the US government who perpetrated mass murder.  agents work to keep the secret of the methods used in mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> Americans know with one look at your act .  .  .  exactly what kind of thing you are.


you dont care about those people or the constitution
you only care about your fucking delusional book


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The local court rules do not even accomodate United States Code.
> 
> _Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
> 
> *The law does not state that a formal pleading form must be used, but the court rules DO NOT allow information to a judge without it being filed!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the judge removed it from the criminal clerks office where it was filed and reassigned it as a civil case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, the judge performed his only conceivable "duty."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, I guess reading law is well beyond your skills.
Click to expand...


Actually, idiot, unlike you, not only can I do it, I do it well.  You don't understand the words in any legal document.  You are retarded as well as dishonest.  That's a bad combo.

You reported.  There was never any treason TO report, asshole, but you reported your conspiracy bullshit.  Mission accomplished.

Based on that "report," there is nothing else to be done.  You report bullshit.  Bullshit is not actionable (and shouldn't be).

Marking it "civil" acknowledges the fact that you filed your alleged "report."  (You should say "thank you" to the Judge.)  But, as even a dishonest scumbag idiot like you SHOULD be able to recognize, there is no criminal action pending.  There is no public prosecutor who has sought any "indictment" against anybody for any "treason" associated with your blithering bullshit.  Thus, you fucking moron, there is no criminal case to put on the criminal calendar.


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, the judge performed his only conceivable "duty."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, I guess reading law is well beyond your skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marking it "civil" acknowledges the fact that you filed your alleged "report."
Click to expand...


I guess the meanings of this law are just beyond you.

_Pursuant to TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.

_

Where in there does it say I have to file anything?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> A filing at a U.S. District court was completed on February 18,  2010 disclosing misprision of treason.
> 
> Local court rules had no accommodation to present any letter to a judge.  Such is specifically against the rules.  U.S. code requirements did not matter.  After a few trips to the court house a criminal filing was made pursuant to evidenced violations of law and actions constituting evasion or concealment of acts embodying treason.  This page has links to all exhibits and photographic panels.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> As can be seen on the below conformed face page, this made possible an "ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE" relating to Title 18 authority and duty of a judge within federal criminal procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accordingly, assertions of "steel core columns" in the core of the Twin towers is misprision of treason IF the violation of law  enabling the deception by FEMA of NIST and the public is not observed AND evidence from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area is not provided to substantiate they existed.
> 
> All reference to steel core columns without such respective action is misprision of treason.



Hey Chris.

When did you make this "misprision" known to the appropriate public officials? Second, you have no proof of a concrete core. You would have no chance of proving your concrete core as the evidence you have a joke. All you have are your own speculations. I would prove you wrong at every turn.

Is the showing you've made in this forum and all others the type of case you'd present in court if you brought charges against any one of us? Really?

Your evidence is laughable.

I 'd get Leslie Robertson to testify that your core is joke. I'd get August Domel to testify that your core is a joke. You have nothing. 

Have you contacted Domel to see if he agrees with you about what you say existed? No? I didn't think so. Robertson even corrected the article you keep claiming said there was a concrete core.

You would lose your ass in this case. Are you ready for that? Are you that sure about your core that you'd be ready to go to court and prove beyond a reasonable doubt that it existed?

What witnesses do you have on your side? I'd get William Rodriguez to prove you wrong as he worked there.

Want to take that chance?

Let me know.


----------



## Gamolon

Chris,

You can't even prove your case here or to anyone else. What makes you think it will stand up in a court of law?


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, 

Does August Domel know that you have named him in your "treason" case? I sent him an email just to make sure.


----------



## candycorn

Fizz said:


> you are a moron!!



So Simple.
Still True.


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> agents cannot care about human needs or the Constitution that protects them.  They serve the infiltrators of the US government who perpetrated mass murder.  agents work to keep the secret of the methods used in mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans know with one look at your act .  .  .  exactly what kind of thing you are.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Gee, agents conducting cognitive infiltrations using cognitive distortions.  How obvious can you get?
> 
> COGNITIVE DISTORTIONS
> _1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories._
> _2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._
> _3. Mental filter:  Details in life (positive or negative) are amplified in importance while opposite is rejected._
> _4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._
> _5. Mind reading:  One absolutely concludes that others are reacting positively or negatively without investigating reality._
> _6. Fortune Telling:  Based on previous 5 distortions, anticipation of negative or positive outcome of situations is established fact._
> _7. Catastrophizing:  Exaggerated importance of self's failures and others successes._
> _8. Emotional reasoning:  One feels as though emotional state IS reality of situation._
> _9. "Should" statements:  Self imposed rules about behavior creating guilt at self inability to adhere and anger at others in their inability to conform to self's rules._
> _10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied._
> _11. Personalization:  Thinking that the actions or statements of others are a reaction to you._
> _12. Entitlement:  Believing that you deserve things you have not earned._


----------



## Christophera

The case for the concrete core is closed.  Concrete is proven,






and it is proven you cannot show any steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.






All of the independently verified evidence shows a concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

no, the case for a steel core is closed
there is NO CONCRETE in that photo
you LIE once again
'


----------



## Liability

CriscoFEARa said:


> The case for the concrete core is closed.  Concrete is proven * * * *



*Steel* was what was proved.  Not concrete.  Steel.  Just steel.  No concrete.




CriscoFEARa said:


> and it is proven you cannot show any steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.



No.  You yourself with your repeated displays of the core have conclusively proved that it was a steel core.  Not only can WE show a steel core, we have.  Better yet, in your typically unwitting way, YOU have shown the steel core, too.  No concrete.  Just steel.  Thank you, by the way, for proving that you are delusional and a liar.



CriscoFEARa said:


> All of the independently verified evidence shows a concrete core.  * * * *



Nope.  All it shows -- because all it _can_ show -- is a *steel* core.  Period.

Steel core.  CriscoFEARa itself, that null poster Bot, has helped prove it.  Steel core.  "Case" *now* closed.


----------



## Christophera

Text only proves you are working to conceal treason.  This can only be concrete.  No steel is seen.







 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core just like the engineer of record.  The perpetrators of mass murder would not want people to know that.


----------



## DiveCon

moron, you lie about what Robertson said, domel made and error, he is human
and you never show a photo with proof a concrete core and you have posted proof of the steel


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Text only proves you are working to conceal treason.  This can only be concrete.  No steel is seen.



The Colgate clock was made of concrete? Who knew?


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Text only proves you are working to conceal treason.  This can only be concrete.  No steel is seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core just like the engineer of record.  The perpetrators of mass murder would not want people to know that.



Wrong.  It "can be" steel.  In fact, it clearly is steel.


----------



## Christophera

No, this is what steel looks like, and it is not in the core.



















This shows it is outside the core, off the NW corner of the core.









The only thing clear is that you are working to keep the methods of mass murder of 9-11 secret.


----------



## DiveCon

every bit of that IS the core you pathetic fucking moron


----------



## Christophera

As you pretend that text has value in opposing obvious facts of evidence showing you are wrong, you prove you are an agent working to conceal the methods of mass murder used on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

a cloud of smoke and dust is not proof of a concrete core, moron


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> As you pretend that text has value in opposing obvious facts of evidence showing you are wrong, you prove you are an agent working to conceal the methods of mass murder used on 9-11.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYzIbOYaSy8[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYzIbOYaSy8


----------



## Christophera

Butt plates on top of the vertical steel prove that the steel is elevator guide rail support steel.   Also, no diagonal braces.


----------



## DiveCon

no butt plates
you are totally fucking delusional


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> No, this is what steel looks like, and it is not in the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows it is outside the core, off the NW corner of the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing clear is that you are working to keep the methods of mass murder of 9-11 secret.



Putting aside your deliberate (and delusional) mis-labeling and your determined dis-information (your bullshit "text"), *the images actually show what they show. * 

And what they show reveals that the cores were made of steel.


----------



## Christophera

Yes the images with annotations show that none of the vertical steel, just like in the construction photos, show steel core columns.  That vertical steel is elevator guide rail support steel because butt plates cannot be used to join core column sections.  Butt plates are too weak.






Which is why the core is empty on 9-11.






Those very fine vertical elements, way too small to be structural steel, are rebar of the concrete walls that surroundded the core area.


----------



## DiveCon

the verticle steel is STEEL CORE COLUMNS you mislabel them
and you show a photo with steel core columns and then claim the core is "empty"
totally fucking delusional


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Yes the images with annotations show that none of the vertical steel, just like in the construction photos, show steel core columns.  That vertical steel is elevator guide rail support steel because butt plates cannot be used to join core column sections.  Butt plates are too weak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why the core is empty on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those very fine vertical elements, way too small to be structural steel, are rebar of the concrete walls that surroundded the core area.



Posting the same dozen pictures and videos for the last 6 years hasn't convinced a single person that your theory is correct.

You need to find new, clearer pictures if you want to have any chance of winning supporters of your cause. You might also consider finding some shot at close range so that viewers can actually see the concrete and re-bar. The long range shots really don't do that well enough for your purposes.


----------



## Christophera

Lots of people know my explanations for structure and demo are the only ones that work.

Here's a Ph.D in physics that saw it years ago and made a page about it.

Chris Brown's Demolition for the Twin Towers -- Why this Model?


----------



## Ozmar

I have a BA in fuckoffery motherfucker.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Chris,

Linking to your own material does not show that you have convinced anyone that your theory is correct. Why can't you provide links to anyone who states as fact that they believe in your core theory?

Again, you need to come up with some new photographic proof that your core existed. Nobody accepted your pictures or videos the first, tenth, or hundredth time you posted them, so posting them in the future would be pointless. Find something new, or continue to be mocked and dismissed. It's your choice.


----------



## Christophera

agents don't use evidence.  Dr. Larsen Ph. D links to material on my site.  Not my material.  All of that was in the public domain and I simply used it because I knew what it meant.

For example, no steel protruding from the top of the WTC 2 core means it is concrete and not steel core columns.


----------



## DiveCon

steel wouldnt HAVE to protrude, dipshit
but it DID on the other tower


----------



## Christophera

No, and I've proven that the steel showing on WTC 1 is outside the core area.

The spire is just outside the NW concrete core corner.






The core area is empty.












Shows the spire is outside the core area.


----------



## DiveCon

your annotations are bullshit
that IS the core


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Hey Chris,
Where are your cores in these pictures?


----------



## Christophera

rat, the concrete detonated like this.






The question is, where are the steel core columns?  The core area is basically empty of such verticals at GZ and 9-11.

How does it feel working to conceal treason?

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The question is, where are the steel core columns?  The core area is basically empty of such verticals at GZ and 9-11.



Why, here they are. 









And these photos have never been in this thread. When are YOU going to find new photos proving your point?


----------



## stannrodd




----------



## Rat in the Hat

stannrodd said:


>



Thanks for another new photo.

Chri$$y hasn't posted a new photo in years, just the same dozen or so ancient, debunked fuzzy pictures, over and over ad nausium.


----------



## Christophera

See that tire with the white wall?  That was the left front tire of a cadillac, well the road racing radials left of it were on the maserati that was doing over 120kph when it broadsided the caddy.  The tires of those cars and all the others the maserati contacted all ended up in a pile right there raturd.






Butt plates = too weak for core columns.

Abcense of diagonal braces = too weak for steel core columns.






agents working to conceal methods of mass murder is what we have.


----------



## DiveCon

you've already been shown CLEAR photos that prove they are NOT butt plates


----------



## Rat in the Hat

This is completely unbelievable.

This is exactly why nobody believes in you and your theory, Chris. 

When asked to provide new, clear pictures of your concrete core, you respond by posting a picture of car tires? How do they fit in with your theory, Chris? Are you now going to claim they added rubber to the concrete mix in the cores? Perhaps to make them burn better when the towers needed to be destroyed?

And you follow this picture with 2 photos showing steel columns, steel beams, wood planks and water. But not one ounce of concrete. 

This is why you don't have anyone coming here and agreeing with your hoax. No one except you has ever posted here, or on any other thread on this board stating that the twins had concrete cores. If you can't provide enough proof to people that believe there was a conspiracy, how do you ever expect to win over people that don't?

Posting pictures of rubber to prove concrete just shows people that you don't even believe your own theory enough to be serious about it.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> When asked to provide new, clear pictures of your concrete core, you respond by posting a picture of car tires?



That's long, long, after the fact that this is concrete and you've shown no steel in the picture.


----------



## Christophera

Not spam, evidence.  If this is wrong, show the FEMA core on 9-11.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

You're right, that out of focus, dust and smoke obscured photo taken from over a mile away does not prove it is steel.

It also does not prove it is concrete. Or marble. Or oak boards.

It doesn't prove anything. Which is why you need close up and clear pictures to prove to me or anyone else that your theory is valid and correct. Using ambiguous pictures shot from distances is not going to persuade people that you have the truth.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

I've shown the steel columns to you several times on both of your threads.

Don't put it on me that you choose not to accept them.

And no, I'm not going to post them again. One, I'm not going to eat up USMB's bandwidth. Two, you can go back a few pages on either thread to see them.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for another new photo.
> 
> Chri$$y hasn't posted a new photo in years, just the same dozen or so ancient, debunked fuzzy pictures, over and over ad nausium.
Click to expand...


That aerial photo locates the other photo of the interior box columns as the north wall of WTC 1, stairwell and toppled elevator guide rail supports under the "mns" of "columns" in the graphic.  Meaning the columns of the other photo are outside the core.

The perpetrators would not show you that with the aerial photo.  They would misrepresent.


----------



## Christophera

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> When asked to provide new, clear pictures of your concrete core, you respond by posting a picture of car tires?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's long, long, after the fact that this is concrete and you've shown no steel in the picture.
Click to expand...




Rat in the Hat said:


> I've shown the steel columns to you several times on both of your threads.
> 
> Don't put it on me that you choose not to accept them.
> 
> And no, I'm not going to post them again. One, I'm not going to eat up USMB's bandwidth. Two, you can go back a few pages on either thread to see them.



The photo of the WTC 2 concrete core shows no steel yet you misrepresent in manipulation and deceit.

Working to conceal the methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for another new photo.
> 
> Chri$$y hasn't posted a new photo in years, just the same dozen or so ancient, debunked fuzzy pictures, over and over ad nausium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That aerial photo locates the other photo of the interior box columns as the north wall of WTC 1, stairwell and toppled elevator guide rail supports under the "mns" of "columns" in the graphic.  Meaning the columns of the other photo are outside the core.
> 
> The perpetrators would not show you that with the aerial photo.  They would misrepresent.
Click to expand...

dipshit, there are NO columns OUTSIDE the core
they ARE the core


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for another new photo.
> 
> Chri$$y hasn't posted a new photo in years, just the same dozen or so ancient, debunked fuzzy pictures, over and over ad nausium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That aerial photo locates the other photo of the interior box columns as the north wall of WTC 1, stairwell and toppled elevator guide rail supports under the "mns" of "columns" in the graphic.  Meaning the columns of the other photo are outside the core.
> 
> The perpetrators would not show you that with the aerial photo.  They would misrepresent.
Click to expand...


Why is it that this photo does not show 1 square foot of your concrete core?

I'll answer that for you. It's because there was no concrete core to show.

It does show multiple tons of steel core columns, much to your dismay.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> When asked to provide new, clear pictures of your concrete core, you respond by posting a picture of car tires?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's long, long, after the fact that this is concrete and you've shown no steel in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've shown the steel columns to you several times on both of your threads.
> 
> Don't put it on me that you choose not to accept them.
> 
> And no, I'm not going to post them again. One, I'm not going to eat up USMB's bandwidth. Two, you can go back a few pages on either thread to see them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The photo of the WTC 2 concrete core shows no steel yet you misrepresent in manipulation and deceit.
> 
> Working to conceal the methods of mass murder.
Click to expand...


It's put up or shut up time, Chris.

I want you to describe, in exact detail, how *I* am concealing "the methods of mass murder". You are accusing me of the crime of being an accomplice in multiple felonies, without providing any proof of it.

And while you're at it, you have also accused *ME* of committing treason (a crime punishable by the death penalty) several times in the past. I want you to post the exact details of my guilt.

Either provide your proof that I have committed these crimes, or post on this thread that you are 100% wrong in making these accusations against me. If you don't do so in a reasonable amount of time, I will report you for making serious unfounded charges against me to the moderators of this board for them to handle.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's long, long, after the fact that this is concrete and you've shown no steel in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've shown the steel columns to you several times on both of your threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


When you assert this core existed,






and cannot show that structure in the core area on 9-11 and attempt to say this is not concrete,






you are working to conceal the true core design of the Twins.  That conceals the methods of mass murder used to commit treason.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's long, long, after the fact that this is concrete and you've shown no steel in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've shown the steel columns to you several times on both of your threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you assert this core existed,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and cannot show that structure in the core area on 9-11 and attempt to say this is not concrete,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are working to conceal the true core design of the Twins.  That conceals the methods of mass murder used to commit treason.
> 
> _MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> 
> &#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.
> 
> Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
Click to expand...


Sorry Chris, but this generalization isn't going to work anymore. 

You are directly accusing me of capital crimes punishable by the death penalty. It's now on you to provide the proof of your claim. Either post the exact details of my guilt including names, dates, locations and actions, or retract your claims.


----------



## Liability

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for another new photo.
> 
> Chri$$y hasn't posted a new photo in years, just the same dozen or so ancient, debunked fuzzy pictures, over and over ad nausium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That aerial photo locates the other photo of the interior box columns as the north wall of WTC 1, stairwell and toppled elevator guide rail supports under the "mns" of "columns" in the graphic.  Meaning the columns of the other photo are outside the core.
> 
> The perpetrators would not show you that with the aerial photo.  They would misrepresent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that this photo does not show 1 square foot of your concrete core?
> 
> I'll answer that for you. It's because there was no concrete core to show.
> 
> It does show multiple tons of steel core columns, much to your dismay.
Click to expand...


I cannot take the credit.  But I can share the finding.

The reason the image shows not one tiny bit of evidence of a concrete core is because the infiltrating agents cleverly thought sufficiently far ahead in the years the towers were getting constructed.  Yes, that's right.

They used Invisicrete!&#8482; 

_Invisicrete.&#8482;   Clearly superior!_


----------



## Christophera

Not a generalization.  You specifically pretend to see steel in the core here,






And specifically fail to produce an image from 9-11 showing the core you say existed.






You specificallly fail to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of the plans and specifically fail to recognize that forensic analysis of collapse cannot be done without plans.

You specifically fail to produce anything from the NIST report showing they had plans while I show that they did not.






This however, could be you, generally.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Not a generalization.  You specifically pretend to see steel in the core here,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And specifically fail to produce an image from 9-11 showing the core you say existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You specificallly fail to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of the plans and specifically fail to recognize that forensic analysis of collapse cannot be done without plans.
> 
> You specifically fail to produce anything from the NIST report showing they had plans while I show that they did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This however, could be you, generally.



I am responding to you for the last time. I'll explain at the end.

To your first point, I never said I see steel in that particular picture. I have said that with all the dust and smoke, you can't see what the core is made of. 

Second, here is the steel core I have posted before.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sKs6nfkcvE[/ame]

Third, the investigations did have access to the plans. They got them from Leslie Robertson. He is listed as working with NIST in all of their reports.

I am not going to bother the moderators about you. They have enough to do without dealing with your childish antics. What I am going to do is right after I hit submit reply, I am going to my control panel, putting you on ignore, and unsubscribing your threads. Replying to this would be a waste of your time, as I will never be able to see it. But you'll probably do it anyway, as you and your theory are both classic definitions of "waste of time".

Enjoy your delusions, Christopher. May they forever keep you warm in life.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Enjoy your delusions, Christopher. May they forever keep you warm in life.
> 
> View attachment 12330


too bad they wont pay his back child support


----------



## Christophera

Just like you fail to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of 6,000 photo files and 15,000 videos of the Twin Towers and WTC, you will fail to recognize violation of law and right by the county sheriff here who was supoenaed and failed to appear.
The rights of Americans mean nothing to you.  If they did, you would use evidence and reason.  You do not.






Had they appeared with documents as subpoenaed, I would have made a great deal of money in many different ways, the child support would have been paid.

Government did not follow laws.  By being government, there is a promise to follow laws.  Promissory estopple prevents the government from using law to take my money when they illegally prevented me from making it.
But estoppel will not be heard.  Denial of access to courts.


----------



## DiveCon

moron


----------



## Christophera

agent, post an image of this core on 9-11.






in order to show you are not an agent.


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> ... post an image of this core









There ya go Chri$$y .. happy now .. I found it on a weird website


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> Christopharter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... post an image of this core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go Chri$$y .. happy now .. I found it on a weird website
Click to expand...

sorry stan, but in spite of Goof-o's claims, you are still not an "agent"


----------



## stannrodd

True .. but he has made the claim in the past and it got him nowhere. 

Just like all of his claims they are false.

If he suggested to us, that he was mentally unstable I would be reluctant to believe him on principle


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> True .. but he has made the claim in the past and it got him nowhere.
> 
> Just like all of his claims they are false.
> 
> If he suggested to us, that he was mentally unstable I would be reluctant to believe him on principle


exactly, if he told me the sky was blue i'd have to look for myself


----------



## Christophera

stannrodd said:


> Christopharter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... post an image of this core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go Chri$$y .. happy now .. I found it on a weird website
Click to expand...



You selected only part of the sentence.  Selectivity to conduct deception.


You have never posted and image of that core *on 9-11*


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> Just like you fail to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of 6,000 photo files and 15,000 videos of the Twin Towers and WTC, you will fail to recognize violation of law and right by the county sheriff here who was supoenaed and failed to appear.
> The rights of Americans mean nothing to you.  If they did, you would use evidence and reason.  You do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had they appeared with documents as subpoenaed, I would have made a great deal of money in many different ways, the child support would have been paid.
> 
> Government did not follow laws.  By being government, there is a promise to follow laws.  Promissory estopple prevents the government from using law to take my money when they illegally prevented me from making it.
> But estoppel will not be heard.  Denial of access to courts.


You're an idiot.


----------



## Christophera

Apparently you don't like people to ask that government follow laws or respect Constitutional rights such as fair hearings, evidence and witness.  Kind of lik ehow the infiltrators of government would be expected to behave.


----------



## stannrodd

Chrustysphincter said:
			
		

> You selected only part of the sentence.  Selectivity to conduct deception.
> 
> You have never posted and image of that core *on 9-11*





> agent, *post an image of this core* on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in order to show you are not an agent.



I selected the part of your useless post which was least useless .. and ... for your convenience I have highlighted in BOLD the part I used. The rest is irrelevant since the image is a schematic representation of the steel core, which we all know was the true core and the one which existed till the building collapsed on 9/11 .. thereby making images of the core as represented in the schematic an almost impossibility on the actual day of 9/11.

We have however still shown to all observers, except your moronic majesty, that there was never a concrete core.

Stann


----------



## Christophera

stannrodd said:


> The rest is irrelevant since the image is a schematic representation of the steel core, which we all know was the true core
> Stann



The schematic is missing vital structural depiction.  Diagonal braces and gusset plates.  We all know that IF such a core existed THEN it would be visible *on 9-11.*  You've failed the last 3,753 posts to show that core on 9-11.

All the other agents failed as well.  Obviously they and you must be working to support a lie.

Showing the concrete core on 9-11 is easy.






Showing independent verification is easy.  The engineer of record describes a concrete core.   Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 describes a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

dipshit, there have been MANY photos posted that show the steel core
you just refuse to accept it


----------



## Christophera

You've said that many times and still never linked to the image showing the steel core columns INSIDE the core area on 9-11.

Apparently you think it is okay to consistently misrepresent the truth and that people won't notice.  Or at least your behavior shows you pretend to think that.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon

they have been posted for you HUNDREDS of times
how many more times do they actually need to be posted for it to sink into the pathetic skull of yours?


----------



## Christophera

Again, you SAY they have been posted, but provide no image or link.  Just like a liar does.  Or, an agent concealing treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Again, you SAY they have been posted, but provide no image or link.  Just like a liar does.  Or, an agent concealing treason.


how many fucking times do you need the link?
YOU have even posted images with it


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you SAY they have been posted, but provide no image or link.  Just like a liar does.  Or, an agent concealing treason.
> 
> 
> 
> how many fucking times do you need the link?
> YOU have even posted images with it
Click to expand...


At least you are consistent.  Was it this image?  Where is the steel protruding from the core there?


----------



## DiveCon

no, its not that image, because that image shows basically NOTHING


----------



## Christophera

That is what the perpetrators would like people to believe.


The image is the core structure of WTC 2, and there is absolutely NO structural steel present.  FEMA Lied.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That is what the perpetrators would like people to believe.
> 
> 
> The image is the core structure of WTC 2, and there is absolutely NO structural steel present.  FEMA Lied.


wrong again
there is no structural steel SEEN, in that photo, but being "unseen" and being "not present" are not the same thing
and the only one lying here is YOU


----------



## Christophera

The supposed steel core columns are never seen on 9-11, and no independent source pre 9-11 identifies steel core columns.    Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core.


----------



## PhysicsExist

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the perpetrators would like people to believe.
> 
> 
> The image is the core structure of WTC 2, and there is absolutely NO structural steel present.  FEMA Lied.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again
> there is no structural steel SEEN, in that photo, but being "unseen" and being "not present" are not the same thing
> and the only one lying here is YOU
Click to expand...


DiveCan can't handle videos like these

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EC0U36QWWAA&feature=related[/ame]

Any notice how much of a FRAUD that model is?


----------



## DiveCon

you are both fucking idiot
but i have to ask do you believe the "concrete core" bs goof-o-phera is pushing?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> you are both fucking idiot
> but i have to ask do you believe the "concrete core" bs goof-o-phera is pushing?



See, divot needs to determine if the information you are working with is useful, such as the concrete core and fact that NIST was deceived so therfore could not have provided an accurate analysis of the cause of death; or if you are working with generalizations like "inside job", "demolition" etc.  If you work with useful info, you become a serious target for disinfo.  If you try to work with a lot of the distraction, overinfo, misinfo, they will just show up every now and then to raz the truther, otherwise the overinfo helps the perps so they don't bash it overly.

If a disinfo didn't come along and bash it now and then, the info wouldn't be truth, wouldn't be worthy of knowing.  The disinfos give value to useless information by pretending it is something they seriously oppose.  Useful info on the otherhand is a relentless commitment for them to try and dismiss, just try reading from page one of this thread to know that for certain.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are both fucking idiot
> but i have to ask do you believe the "concrete core" bs goof-o-phera is pushing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, divot needs to determine if the information you are working with is useful, such as the concrete core and fact that NIST was deceived so therfore could not have provided an accurate analysis of the cause of death; or if you are working with generalizations like "inside job", "demolition" etc.  If you work with useful info, you become a serious target for disinfo.  If you try to work with a lot of the distraction, overinfo, misinfo, they will just show up every now and then to raz the truther, otherwise the overinfo helps the perps so they don't bash it overly.
> 
> If a disinfo didn't come along and bash it now and then, the info wouldn't be truth, wouldn't be worthy of knowing.  The disinfos give value to useless information by pretending it is something they seriously oppose.  Useful info on the otherhand is a relentless commitment for them to try and dismiss, just try reading from page one of this thread to know that for certain.
Click to expand...

no, i have to see if he is as delusional as you are


----------



## Christophera

That is what you would say to serve the perpetrators interests because why would what you say reasonably matter otherwise?  You are exposed.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That is what you would say to serve the perpetrators interests because why would what you say reasonably matter otherwise?  You are exposed.


see, you are totally fucking delusional


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are both fucking idiot
> but i have to ask do you believe the "concrete core" bs goof-o-phera is pushing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, divot needs to determine if the information you are working with is useful, such as the concrete core and fact that NIST was deceived so therfore could not have provided an accurate analysis of the cause of death; or if you are working with generalizations like "inside job", "demolition" etc.  If you work with useful info, you become a serious target for disinfo.  If you try to work with a lot of the distraction, overinfo, misinfo, they will just show up every now and then to raz the truther, otherwise the overinfo helps the perps so they don't bash it overly.
> 
> If a disinfo didn't come along and bash it now and then, the info wouldn't be truth, wouldn't be worthy of knowing.  The disinfos give value to useless information by pretending it is something they seriously oppose.  Useful info on the otherhand is a relentless commitment for them to try and dismiss, just try reading from page one of this thread to know that for certain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, i have to see if he is as delusional as you are
Click to expand...




DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what you would say to serve the perpetrators interests because why would what you say reasonably matter otherwise?  You are exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> see, you are totally fucking delusional
Click to expand...


You are inconsistent with your interests and your behavior.  You are exposed.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, divot needs to determine if the information you are working with is useful, such as the concrete core and fact that NIST was deceived so therfore could not have provided an accurate analysis of the cause of death; or if you are working with generalizations like "inside job", "demolition" etc.  If you work with useful info, you become a serious target for disinfo.  If you try to work with a lot of the distraction, overinfo, misinfo, they will just show up every now and then to raz the truther, otherwise the overinfo helps the perps so they don't bash it overly.
> 
> If a disinfo didn't come along and bash it now and then, the info wouldn't be truth, wouldn't be worthy of knowing.  The disinfos give value to useless information by pretending it is something they seriously oppose.  Useful info on the otherhand is a relentless commitment for them to try and dismiss, just try reading from page one of this thread to know that for certain.
> 
> 
> 
> no, i have to see if he is as delusional as you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what you would say to serve the perpetrators interests because why would what you say reasonably matter otherwise?  You are exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see, you are totally fucking delusional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are inconsistent with your interests and your behavior.  You are exposed.
Click to expand...

wrong, you being delusional does not mean he is also
although he m,ay be, he hasnt actually responded yet


----------



## Christophera

Very weak agent.  Like I said, your supposed petty motive for wanting to know a truthers specific belief with that specific question exposes the focus of your misprision here.  And you have no evidence from independent and verifiable sources that steel core coluns existed in the core area of the Twins.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon

yeah, sure, a multitude of photos show steel core columns, and they have been shown here by either posting them, or links to them several times
you just choose to remain delusional and deny it


----------



## Christophera

yeah, sure, a multitude of agents have exposed their roles like you, and they have been shown here by either posting inadvertant admission of them, or links to showing them several times
you just choose to remain treasonal and deny it.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> yeah, sure, a multitude of agents have exposed their roles like you, and they have been shown here by either posting inadvertant admission of them, or links to showing them several times
> you just choose to remain treasonal and deny it.


still being a pathetic PoS


----------



## stannrodd

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, sure, a multitude of agents have exposed their roles like you, and they have been shown here by either posting inadvertant admission of them, or links to showing them several times
> you just choose to remain treasonal and deny it.
> 
> 
> 
> still being a pathetic PoS
Click to expand...


It's all Chris can do now .. he has his own forum Divecon did you know that .. he is Baba .. Chris Whitefeather, numerous guests and aliases and where he formulates and records his delusional behavior.. 

Click here for a funn time

BTW all the best for the Christmas season .. especially for the crew who do the bash Christopher Concrete Core theory and it's author.

God Jul
Stann


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, sure, a multitude of agents have exposed their roles like you, and they have been shown here by either posting inadvertant admission of them, or links to showing them several times
> you just choose to remain treasonal and deny it.
> 
> 
> 
> still being a pathetic PoS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all Chris can do now .. he has his own forum Divecon did you know that .. he is Baba .. Chris Whitefeather, numerous guests and aliases and where he formulates and records his delusional behavior..
> 
> Click here for a funn time
> 
> BTW all the best for the Christmas season .. especially for the crew who do the bash Christopher Concrete Core theory and it's author.
> 
> God Jul
> Stann
Click to expand...

OMG, how pathetic


----------



## Christophera

Misprision of treason filing shows US district local court rules do not accomodate US code and that judges consider US criminal code of treason to be the job of civilians to uphold in civil court.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## DiveCon

no, just your filing was not actionable


----------



## eots

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN1aWMHkRvk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Obamerican

eots said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN1aWMHkRvk&feature=related


HMMMM, no explosions coming from a so-called CD. I wonder why?


----------



## Christophera

The detonations are too well contained and distributed to be recognized as such.  That's the way engineered built to demolish works.  It gets close to perfect reduction of materials without throwing them all over the place with the amount of energy needed to break them apart.


----------



## eots

amazing how the core falls so symmetrically like wtc7 and other controlled demolitions


----------



## stannrodd

DiveCon said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> still being a pathetic PoS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all Chris can do now .. he has his own forum Divecon did you know that .. he is Baba .. Chris Whitefeather, numerous guests and aliases and where he formulates and records his delusional behavior..
> 
> Click here for a funn time
> 
> BTW all the best for the Christmas season .. especially for the crew who do the bash Christopher Concrete Core theory and it's author.
> 
> God Jul
> Stann
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG, how pathetic
Click to expand...


Pathetic ???? .. Patho-illogical .. lets invent some words !! 

The person is utterly self absorbed in a fantasy world where he is the Holy Trinity.

1. Baba = God
2. Chris White-Feather = Jesus/Mohammed
3. Christophera = Righteous mann spreading the "word" like the Scotsmann from the clann  MuckSpreader

.. the rest are his minions he invents to support his crapola.

Basically he is in serious need of some serious help .. 






.. or perhaps he should resort to his old game of getting shit-faced drunk or stoned on cactus juice first, and then posting crap all over the internet.


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all Chris can do now .. he has his own forum Divecon did you know that .. he is Baba .. Chris Whitefeather, numerous guests and aliases and where he formulates and records his delusional behavior..
> 
> Click here for a funn time
> 
> BTW all the best for the Christmas season .. especially for the crew who do the bash Christopher Concrete Core theory and it's author.
> 
> God Jul
> Stann
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, how pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pathetic ???? .. Patho-illogical .. lets invent some words !!
> 
> The person is utterly self absorbed in a fantasy world where he is the Holy Trinity.
> 
> 1. Baba = God
> 2. Chris White-Feather = Jesus/Mohammed
> 3. Christophera = Righteous mann spreading the "word" like the Scotsmann from the clann  MuckSpreader
> 
> .. the rest are his minions he invents to support his crapola.
> 
> Basically he is in serious need of some serious help ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. or perhaps he should resort to his old game of getting shit-faced drunk or stoned on cactus juice first, and then posting crap all over the internet.
Click to expand...

i was calling HIM pathetic for doing that
reposting peoples posts from here and then not doing it honestly
LOL
just shows that we get under his skin more than he likes to admit


----------



## stannrodd

Divecon said:
			
		

> i was calling HIM pathetic for doing that
> reposting peoples posts from here and then not doing it honestly
> LOL
> just shows that we get under his skin more than he likes to admit



It's a bit weird really .. to do what he is doing .. especially with that website.

I don't really have a problem with *honest* people who willingly have / want an *honest *discussion and can validate their argument with real and *honest* validations.

Chris is a preacher of shit, and when shown his swiss cheese has holes .. he claims it was tasty Cheddar. 

The Twoof of the matter is that he has only three supporters.

Baba, Chris -WhiteFeather and Crustyshpincter ( aka Christophera, Goofophera and assorted other aliases.

Chris ..>>>> to you .. if you were an honest human being you would .. lay claim to your dishonesty and become one of the rehabilitated. You will enjoy the freedom of truth.

Happy New Year guys and gals

Stann


----------



## Obamerican

eots said:


> amazing how the core falls so symmetrically like wtc7 and other controlled demolitions


amazing how there are NO EXPLOSIONS like in a controlled demolition.


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> That is what you would say to serve the perpetrators interests because why would what you say reasonably matter otherwise?  You are exposed.


You are exposed as the white feather sucking asshole that we all know you are, Chrissy.

Your so-called web site is shit, asshole.


----------



## eots

obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> amazing how the core falls so symmetrically like wtc7 and other controlled demolitions
> 
> 
> 
> amazing how there are no explosions like in a controlled demolition.
Click to expand...


there are many reports of explosions and regardless the symmetrical nature of the core collapse is very strange


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> amazing how the core falls so symmetrically like wtc7 and other controlled demolitions
> 
> 
> 
> amazing how there are no explosions like in a controlled demolition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are many reports of explosions and regardless the symmetrical nature of the core collapse is very strange
Click to expand...

so, if someone says something was "white like snow" it WAS snow


----------



## eots

no but if someone says I saw snow fall... it means I saw snow fall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ4dVo5QgYg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> no but if someone says I saw snow fall... it means I saw snow fall
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ4dVo5QgYg&feature=related


except he only said he heard explosions, not that there were explosives
see, that you taking a simile and trying to make it be something other than it was


typical troofer LIES


----------



## PhysicsExist

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> no but if someone says I saw snow fall... it means I saw snow fall
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ4dVo5QgYg&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> except he only said he heard explosions, not that there were explosives
> see, *that you taking a simile and trying to make it be something other than it was*
> 
> 
> typical troofer LIES
Click to expand...


You sir, are a fucking moron.

That sentence makes no sense.  But nothing you say does lol

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_A9X_8flGeM[/ame]


----------



## elvis

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> no but if someone says I saw snow fall... it means I saw snow fall
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ4dVo5QgYg&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> except he only said he heard explosions, not that there were explosives
> see, *that you taking a simile and trying to make it be something other than it was*
> 
> 
> typical troofer LIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sir, are a fucking moron.
Click to expand...


Yes you are.


----------



## PhysicsExist

elvis said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except he only said he heard explosions, not that there were explosives
> see, *that you taking a simile and trying to make it be something other than it was*
> 
> 
> typical troofer LIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sir, are a fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you are.
Click to expand...


You aren't man enough to watch this: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQgVCj7q49o[/ame]

Let alone respond with any intellectual contributions.


----------



## Christophera

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> amazing how the core falls so symmetrically like wtc7 and other controlled demolitions
> 
> 
> 
> amazing how there are NO EXPLOSIONS like in a controlled demolition.
Click to expand...


Hmmm, seems evidence from the scene of the crime has visual and auditory recordings of explosions.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...l=1&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> amazing how the core falls so symmetrically like wtc7 and other controlled demolitions
> 
> 
> 
> amazing how there are NO EXPLOSIONS like in a controlled demolition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, seems evidence from the scene of the crime has visual and auditory recordings of explosions.
> 
> 9/11  Listen to the Demolition Wave that caused the collapse of the WTC South Tower
Click to expand...

ah, the troofer doctored one
you've posted that before


----------



## DiveCon

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> no but if someone says I saw snow fall... it means I saw snow fall
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ4dVo5QgYg&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> except he only said he heard explosions, not that there were explosives
> see, *that you taking a simile and trying to make it be something other than it was*
> 
> 
> typical troofer LIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sir, are a fucking moron.
> 
> That sentence makes no sense.  But nothing you say does lol
Click to expand...

no, thats you that is the fucking moron
funny how that makes sense to everyone but troofer morons


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except he only said he heard explosions, not that there were explosives
> see, *that you taking a simile and trying to make it be something other than it was*
> 
> 
> typical troofer LIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sir, are a fucking moron.
> 
> That sentence makes no sense.  But nothing you say does lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, thats you that is the fucking moron
> funny how that makes sense to everyone but troofer morons
Click to expand...


The SOUND an explosion makes can come from (a) an explosion or (b) some other event that makes a loud booming percussive sound.

Not all loud booming percussive sounds stem from an actual explosion.

It does not require an explosive to cause the sound of an explosion.

Troofers, who tend to be liars, also tend to be impervious to logic and common sense.


----------



## eots

I am sure firefighters have heard secondary explosions before


----------



## Christophera

These fire fighters describe a demolition.

http://algoxy.com/psych/images/discussion_in_firehouse.mpg


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> These fire fighters describe a demolition.


yes, because the ONLY thing that can cause an explosive sound is explosives


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> I am sure firefighters have heard secondary explosions before


yet none of them say it was a controlled demolition


----------



## PhysicsExist

PHP:
	






DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure firefighters have heard secondary explosions before
> 
> 
> 
> yet none of them say it was a controlled demolition
Click to expand...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73qK4j32iuo[/ame]

There are WTC7 Secondary explosion sounds on camera.  Witnesses describe explosions.  2.25 seconds of freefall into own footprint.  Not hit by plane.  You are insane, open your eyes, thats all you need, and some common sense.


----------



## Christophera

PhysicsExist said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure firefighters have heard secondary explosions before
> 
> 
> 
> yet none of them say it was a controlled demolition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73qK4j32iuo[/ame]
> 
> There are WTC7 Secondary explosion sounds on camera.  Witnesses describe explosions.  2.25 seconds of freefall into own footprint.  Not hit by plane.  You are insane, open your eyes, thats all you need, and some common sense.
Click to expand...


One of them says, "Like a controlled demolition", plenty close considering the many other factors.

http://algoxy.com/psych/images/discussion_in_firehouse.mpg


----------



## Christophera

It would make support and defense of the US Constitution a lot easier IF divot and false social crew were insane.

"You are insane, open your eyes, thats all you need, and some common sense."

They are not insane, they are agents.  Cognitive infiltration.

Obama confidant's spine-chilling proposal - Glenn Greenwald - Salon.com

The infiltrators of the government say now, through Sunstein that "Cognitive infiltration" is a good idea.  However, in reality it started before 9-11 by many years, positioning gatekeepers who would always stop short of using information that would expose the depth and extent of infiltration via secrecy.

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/jfk_secrecy.mp3

Since 2004 there has been a ramped up infiltration with major internet environments completely populated by agents.  Not bots either.  Lots of dumbshit, half trained bozo's, all they have to do is NOT step over the line in certain areas and be a stupid group that cannot understand anything and therby never be accountable to evidence and reason.


----------



## DiveCon

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure firefighters have heard secondary explosions before
> 
> 
> 
> yet none of them say it was a controlled demolition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are WTC7 Secondary explosion sounds on camera.  Witnesses describe explosions.  2.25 seconds of freefall into own footprint.  Not hit by plane.  You are insane, open your eyes, thats all you need, and some common sense.
Click to expand...

no, you are the insane one to believe that bullshit

that video is SO fucking doctored its fucking ridiculous
you seriously need professional help
just like goof-o-phera and his concrete core bullshit


----------



## PhysicsExist

DiveCon said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet none of them say it was a controlled demolition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are WTC7 Secondary explosion sounds on camera.  Witnesses describe explosions.  2.25 seconds of freefall into own footprint.  Not hit by plane.  You are insane, open your eyes, thats all you need, and some common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, you are the insane one to believe that bullshit
> 
> that video is SO fucking doctored its fucking ridiculous
> you seriously need professional help
> just like goof-o-phera and his concrete core bullshit
Click to expand...


The video is doctored? You need to stop doing this.  Stop playing this game.  The truth and facts are here, you can't hide from them, say they are fake, or distract from them.  It's not gonna happen, so stop trying.  It's gross and immature.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbbZE7c3a8Q[/ame]

Can you man up and digest this?  Or are you going to continue your crap?  It's very disturbing to know humans are present on this earth with the common sense of yours.  DEPRESSING.


----------



## DiveCon

PE, you fucking moron
do you think ANY of this bullshit you are posting is NEW???
that it hasn't already been addressed fucking HUNDREDS of times?
if you do, you are more fucking insane that i previously thought


----------



## PhysicsExist

DiveCon said:


> PE, you fucking moron
> do you think ANY of this bullshit you are posting is NEW???
> that it hasn't already been addressed fucking HUNDREDS of times?
> if you do, you are more fucking insane that i previously thought



Looks as if I was right.  You cannot let your mind accept the facts of reality.  Very disturbing.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfGJNBIp6Do&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

Care to respond to such claims?  You can't handle it and can't compute it.


----------



## DiveCon

stop posting fucking youtube videos and answer the fucking questions


----------



## PhysicsExist

DiveCon said:


> stop posting fucking youtube videos and answer the fucking questions



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuyZJl9YleY&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

You don't even have the balls to click and absorb these basic videos.  No intelligence or worthy responses.  Can't handle the truth, keep ignoring the vids.  Proves me right every time you make a ridiculous post, which is every post.


----------



## DiveCon

dipshit, that is NOT new


----------



## PhysicsExist

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop posting fucking youtube videos and answer the fucking questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuyZJl9YleY&feature=player_embedded[/ame]
> 
> You don't even have the balls to click and absorb these basic videos.  No intelligence or worthy responses.  Can't handle the truth, keep ignoring the vids.  Proves me right every time you make a ridiculous post, which is every post.
Click to expand...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuyZJl9YleY&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

You have no brain matter to attempt to absorb these facts.  Disturbing.  I wish the forum rules included banning for being a lying, misrepresenting, purposefully idiotic poster.


----------



## DiveCon

so, explain what is new in that that i havent already seen?
NOTHING
why the FUCK would i watch that stupid video AGAIN
it was bullshit the first time i watched it
dipshit, you are NOT the first person to post the PoS


----------



## DiveCon

btw, dipshit, if the forum banned people for lying, every fucking troofer moron would be banned


----------



## PhysicsExist

DiveCon said:


> so, explain what is new in that that i havent already seen?
> NOTHING
> why the FUCK would i watch that stupid video AGAIN
> it was bullshit the first time i watched it
> dipshit, you are NOT the first person to post the PoS



You sound like a child.  Expected though.  Relax and accept the facts.




DiveCon said:


> btw, dipshit, if the forum banned people for lying, every fucking troofer moron would be banned



BuildingWhat? - Building 7 |Please stand with the 9-11 families in calling for a NEW Building 7 investigation - What is Building 7 ? so they are liars? They are troofers?

How about AE911Truth.org  They are lying too?  Physics and facts are not lies, stop stating fallacies.


----------



## DiveCon

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, explain what is new in that that i havent already seen?
> NOTHING
> why the FUCK would i watch that stupid video AGAIN
> it was bullshit the first time i watched it
> dipshit, you are NOT the first person to post the PoS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like a child.  Expected though.  Relax and accept the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw, dipshit, if the forum banned people for lying, every fucking troofer moron would be banned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BuildingWhat? - Building 7 |Please stand with the 9-11 families in calling for a NEW Building 7 investigation - What is Building 7 ? so they are liars? They are troofers?
> 
> How about AE911Truth.org  They are lying too?  Physics and facts are not lies, stop stating fallacies.
Click to expand...

you are the one stating fallacies, dipshit
most people are sick of your crap
the majority choose to just ignore you
but that only seems to encourage you assholes more
so i don't ignore you , i call you on your bullshit


----------



## PhysicsExist

DiveCon said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, explain what is new in that that i havent already seen?
> NOTHING
> why the FUCK would i watch that stupid video AGAIN
> it was bullshit the first time i watched it
> dipshit, you are NOT the first person to post the PoS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like a child.  Expected though.  Relax and accept the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw, dipshit, if the forum banned people for lying, every fucking troofer moron would be banned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BuildingWhat? - Building 7 |Please stand with the 9-11 families in calling for a NEW Building 7 investigation - What is Building 7 ? so they are liars? They are troofers?
> 
> How about AE911Truth.org  They are lying too?  Physics and facts are not lies, stop stating fallacies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are the one stating fallacies, dipshit
> most people are sick of your crap
> the majority choose to just ignore you
> but that only seems to encourage you assholes more
> so i don't ignore you , i call you on your bullshit
Click to expand...


You havent 'called' me on any of my facts once.  You only post fallacies, disinformation, and childish remarks.  

How does a building freefall for 2.25 seconds through the path of greatest resistance into its own foot print, without explosives?  It cant.  Its impossible.  Thermite was found, NIST admitted Freefall....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_gE4wZEh0g[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

holy shit
you are an idiot


can you just answer ONE question
do you or do you not support the concrete core hoax that goof-o-phera is pushing in this thread
or is that too much to ask?


----------



## PhysicsExist

DiveCon said:


> holy shit
> you are an idiot
> 
> 
> can you just answer ONE question
> do you or do you not support the concrete core hoax that goof-o-phera is pushing in this thread
> or is that too much to ask?



I have no idea what he is trying to 'push'.  I am posting facts about the 2.25 seconds of freefall.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RA3ODIccUQ[/ame]

You cannot handle the facts.  It is proven with each immature response.  Which is all of yours.


----------



## DiveCon

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit
> you are an idiot
> 
> 
> can you just answer ONE question
> do you or do you not support the concrete core hoax that goof-o-phera is pushing in this thread
> or is that too much to ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what he is trying to 'push'.
Click to expand...

so, you posted in the thread without even bothering to read the topic?

ok, you are a fucking WASTE
you will ignore one of your fellow troofers posting complete and utter bullshit just to post your SPAM


----------



## stannrodd

DiveCon said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit
> you are an idiot
> 
> 
> can you just answer ONE question
> do you or do you not support the concrete core hoax that goof-o-phera is pushing in this thread
> or is that too much to ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what he is trying to 'push'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, you posted in the thread without even bothering to read the topic?
> 
> ok, you are a fucking WASTE
> you will ignore one of your fellow troofers posting complete and utter bullshit just to post your SPAM
Click to expand...


It's what they do .. they will not engage in discussion but prefer to preach .. via their Spam posts. AND YouTube vids.

The idea of having rational discussion is a thing of the past.

Sadd really


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what he is trying to 'push'.
> 
> 
> 
> so, you posted in the thread without even bothering to read the topic?
> 
> ok, you are a fucking WASTE
> you will ignore one of your fellow troofers posting complete and utter bullshit just to post your SPAM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's what they do .. they will not engage in discussion but prefer to preach .. via their Spam posts. AND YouTube vids.
> 
> The idea of having rational discussion is a thing of the past.
> 
> Sadd really
Click to expand...

i gave up trying to really discuss 9/11 rationally online
the troofers wont have it
they have to bring in their delusions


----------



## stannrodd

DiveCon said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, you posted in the thread without even bothering to read the topic?
> 
> ok, you are a fucking WASTE
> you will ignore one of your fellow troofers posting complete and utter bullshit just to post your SPAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's what they do .. they will not engage in discussion but prefer to preach .. via their Spam posts. AND YouTube vids.
> 
> The idea of having rational discussion is a thing of the past.
> 
> Sadd really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i gave up trying to really discuss 9/11 rationally online
> the troofers wont have it
> they have to bring in their delusions
Click to expand...


Totally right. 

Delusions are more important to some than the actual facts .. even when facts are proven. 

The troll shill routine by Twoofers laid at the fact purveyors (us) simply shows what a bunch of twerps they really are .. and then they still don't get it.

Damned ignorant really. 

" Hey Look .. I see the WTC spire vaporizing therefore Judy Woods in her acid head daze MUST be right ...and space beam weaponry was used to destroy the towers ..."

 FFS !!


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's what they do .. they will not engage in discussion but prefer to preach .. via their Spam posts. AND YouTube vids.
> 
> The idea of having rational discussion is a thing of the past.
> 
> Sadd really
> 
> 
> 
> i gave up trying to really discuss 9/11 rationally online
> the troofers wont have it
> they have to bring in their delusions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally right.
> 
> Delusions are more important to some than the actual facts .. even when facts are proven.
> 
> The troll shill routine by Twoofers laid at the fact purveyors (us) simply shows what a bunch of twerps they really are .. and then they still don't get it.
> 
> Damned ignorant really.
> 
> " Hey Look .. I see the WTC spire vaporizing therefore Judy Woods in her acid head daze MUST be right ...and space beam weaponry was used to destroy the towers ..."
> 
> FFS !!
Click to expand...

i'd like to know how Jamie Gorelick was ON the 9/11 commission and not being questioned BY it

and why we still havent resolved the problems between law enforcement and our intel process that failed leading up to 9/11


----------



## Christophera

Agents will refuse to use any evidence, even their own eividence.  Oops .  .  .  they don't have any evidence.  To prove that, I will post their misinformation.







Agents have neve posted an image of that core on 9-11.  Because that core did not exist.  That vertical steel is NOT core column.  It is elevator guide rail support steel.  The precense of butt plates, too weak to join sections of core column and the absense of diagonal braces as well as gusset plates PROVE, that vertical steel is not even a proper structure.

Meaning the core is always empty on 9-11.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> dipshit, that is NOT new



You don't need new.  you don't need old .  .  . evidence.  You work for the infiltrators of the US government.  You are against truth and evidence.


Hard to believe that anybody will use you for more than a thread bumper.


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, that is NOT new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need new.  you don't need old .  .  . evidence.  You work for th einfiltrators of the US government.  You are against truth and evidence.
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that anybody will use you for more than a thread bumper.
Click to expand...

It's hard to believe that you think that the government has "agents" tracking the stupid shit you post.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, that is NOT new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need new.  you don't need old .  .  . evidence.  You work for th einfiltrators of the US government.  You are against truth and evidence.
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that anybody will use you for more than a thread bumper.
Click to expand...

you mean actual evidence like the word of the engineer of record on the project?

or tons of photos showing the steel core columns?
or the photos of the day showing them as well?
you remain a fucking moron and totally delusional and need serious professional help


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, that is NOT new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need new.  you don't need old .  .  . evidence.  You work for the infiltrators of the US government.  You are against truth and evidence.
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that anybody will use you for more than a thread bumper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean actual evidence like the word of the engineer of record on the project?
> 
> or tons of photos showing the steel core columns?
> or the photos of the day showing them as well?
> you remain a fucking moron and totally delusional and need serious professional help
Click to expand...


You mean the 6,000 photos of the Trade Towers that were in the WTC documents taken by guiani in violations of law along with the building plans and 15,000 video tapes.

Oh .  .  . you refuse to recognize laws or violations of law unless they serve your psyops and attempted marginalization.


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need new.  you don't need old .  .  . evidence.  You work for the infiltrators of the US government.  You are against truth and evidence.
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that anybody will use you for more than a thread bumper.
> 
> 
> 
> you mean actual evidence like the word of the engineer of record on the project?
> 
> or tons of photos showing the steel core columns?
> or the photos of the day showing them as well?
> you remain a fucking moron and totally delusional and need serious professional help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the 6,000 photos of the Trade Towers that were in the WTC documents taken by guiani in violations of law along with the building plans and 15,000 video tapes.
> 
> Oh .  .  . you refuse to recognize laws or violations of law unless they serve your psyops and attempted marginalization.
Click to expand...



You're an idiot.

Really???? Psyops?????


----------



## Christophera

Yes, psyops.  Another way to say "cognitive infiltration", infiltrator.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need new.  you don't need old .  .  . evidence.  You work for the infiltrators of the US government.  You are against truth and evidence.
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that anybody will use you for more than a thread bumper.
> 
> 
> 
> you mean actual evidence like the word of the engineer of record on the project?
> 
> or tons of photos showing the steel core columns?
> or the photos of the day showing them as well?
> you remain a fucking moron and totally delusional and need serious professional help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the 6,000 photos of the Trade Towers that were in the WTC documents taken by guiani in violations of law along with the building plans and 15,000 video tapes.
> 
> Oh .  .  . you refuse to recognize laws or violations of law unless they serve your psyops and attempted marginalization.
Click to expand...

if that was really the case, then why isnt that STILL on the NYCLU's website?
why do you need to use a web archive for it?
you really are too fucking stupid for words


----------



## DiveCon

btw goof, you have been given links to tons of construction photos that were provided by the engineer of record, Mr Robertson


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Yes, psyops.  Another way to say "cognitive infiltration", infiltrator.


moron'


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> Yes, psyops.  Another way to say "cognitive infiltration", infiltrator.


I've seen your "filings" to the government. ANYONE can do that. You're NOT special. You're an idiot.


----------



## PhysicsExist

These guys' personalities make me want to vomit.  It's like dealing with 8 graders who just scream over you and ignore anything you say, and then call you names.  These same guys can't even digest the videos and facts because they are scared of them.  They won't touch this video, but they will jeopardize their dignity in claiming the statements and facts presented in it are a fraud.  It's the typical case of Denial.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3phr8mwU-24[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

PhysicsExist said:


> These guys' personalities make me want to vomit.  It's like dealing with 8 graders who just scream over you and ignore anything you say, and then call you names.  These same guys can't even digest the videos and facts because they are scared of them.  They won't touch this video, but they will jeopardize their dignity in claiming the statements and facts presented in it are a fraud.  It's the typical case of Denial.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3phr8mwU-24


still waiting to find out if you will address the topic of this thread


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean actual evidence like the word of the engineer of record on the project?
> 
> or tons of photos showing the steel core columns?
> or the photos of the day showing them as well?
> you remain a fucking moron and totally delusional and need serious professional help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the 6,000 photos of the Trade Towers that were in the WTC documents taken by guiani in violations of law along with the building plans and 15,000 video tapes.
> 
> Oh .  .  . you refuse to recognize laws or violations of law unless they serve your psyops and attempted marginalization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if that was really the case, then why isnt that STILL on the NYCLU's website?
> why do you need to use a web archive for it?
> you really are too fucking stupid for words
Click to expand...


Like I said, you refuse to recognize violations of law.  How does it matter which web site it is on?  The fact is laws were violated.

Why haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11 yet?






WHY?


why?


No.  No one has ever posted and image of that core because that core did not exist.  Only the concrete core was seen.


----------



## DiveCon

no, if laws were violated and the issue wasn't resolved, it would still be on the NYCLU site, since it is not, it cant be an unresolved issue
you are too fucking stupid to understand that


----------



## Christophera

Can you post NYCLU policy stating that ONLY if a law was violated they will keep articles on their site?

Do you really think people will accept your BS?  Of coures it serves the perps if they think that, so you'll post it.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Can you post NYCLU policy stating that ONLY if a law was violated they will keep articles on their site?
> 
> Do you really think people will accept your BS?  Of coures it serves the perps if they think that, so you'll post it.


dipshit, its using logic and reason, something you lack
if the case was still open they would have it on their site and keep updating it


----------



## Christophera

You need to show that because something is not on the NYCLU that it is not a violation of law.  Such is nonsense.  Millions of laws are violated everyday an they are not on the NYCLU or the ACLU.

WTF is the matter with you?  Oh, yer a triator.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You need to show that because something is not on the NYCLU that it is not a violation of law.  Such is nonsense.  Millions of laws are violated everyday an they are not on the NYCLU or the ACLU.
> 
> WTF is the matter with you?  Oh, yer a triator.


god damn, you are too fucking stupid
i NEVER said any such thing
i said if it was still an OPEN ISSUE it would still be on their site
since it isnt, one has to conclude that THEY no longer consider it an issue


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> no, if laws were violated and the issue wasn't resolved, it would still be on the NYCLU site, since it is not, it cant be an unresolved issue
> you are too fucking stupid to understand that



You said it here.  Maybe you don't know what you are posting or the implications of it.  You should be banned and imprisoned after being fined.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.

Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, if laws were violated and the issue wasn't resolved, it would still be on the NYCLU site, since it is not, it cant be an unresolved issue
> you are too fucking stupid to understand that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said it here.  Maybe you don't know what you are posting or the implications of it.  You should be banned and imprisoned after being fined.
Click to expand...

you are a fucking delusional moron


----------



## Christophera

My theory that you cannot post without acting to conceal treason is turning out to be correct.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._

guiliani stole the WTC documents enabling the FEMA deception which you protect.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> My theory that you cannot post without acting to conceal treason is turning out to be correct.


you are a fucking moron
PERIOD


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> My theory that you cannot post without acting to conceal treason is turning out to be correct.
> 
> _MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> 
> Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
> 
> Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
> 
> guiliani stole the WTC documents enabling the FEMA deception which you protect.


 You are one paranoid delusional idiot.


----------



## Christophera

Obamerican said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> My theory that you cannot post without acting to conceal treason is turning out to be correct.
> 
> _MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> 
> Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
> 
> Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
> 
> guiliani stole the WTC documents enabling the FEMA deception which you protect.
> 
> 
> 
> You are one paranoid delusional idiot.
Click to expand...


The fact i post evidence completely consistent with what I assert is a concrete core,






proves your posting is misprision of treason as you work to dismiss the evidence while producing none of your own.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> My theory that you cannot post without acting to conceal treason is turning out to be correct.
> 
> _MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> 
> Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
> 
> Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._
> 
> guiliani stole the WTC documents enabling the FEMA deception which you protect.
> 
> 
> 
> You are one paranoid delusional idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact i post evidence completely consistent with what I assert is a concrete core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proves your posting is misprision of treason as you work to dismiss the evidence while producing none of your own.
Click to expand...

no, you post total BULLSHIT
your paranoid delusions will never be equal to fact


----------



## Christophera

You post lies that do not equal fact and the abcense of supporting fact for your lies proves it.

The concrete core has supporting fact.

 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 describes a concrete core.  FACT​


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You post lies that do not equal fact and the abcense of supporting fact for your lies proves it.
> 
> The concrete core has supporting fact.
> 
> Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 describes a concrete core.  FACT​


no, it doesnt, not when you actually can read it for COMPREHENSION
which clearly you can NOT


----------



## Christophera

So why did'n't the agent show us what it comprehends from the statement of Oxfords encyclopedia?

WHY?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> So why did'n't the agent show us what it comprehends from the statement of Oxfords encyclopedia?
> 
> WHY?


because there are NO AGENTS here moron


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> So why *did'n't* the agent show us what it comprehends from the statement of Oxfords encyclopedia?
> 
> WHY?



Wh'y did'n't a'gen't Crisco'FEAR'a tos's i'n a f'ew ex'tra apos'trop'es?

It would have a little tiny bit extra credibility if it would learn some of the most fundamental rules of spelling.  But as things stand, its inability to spell properly calls into legitimate question its ability to comprehend the things it reads.


----------



## PhysicsExist

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why *did'n't* the agent show us what it comprehends from the statement of Oxfords encyclopedia?
> 
> WHY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wh'y did'n't a'gen't Crisco'FEAR'a tos's i'n a f'ew ex'tra apos'trop'es?
> 
> It would have a little tiny bit extra credibility if it would learn some of the most fundamental rules of spelling.  But as things stand, its inability to spell properly calls into legitimate question its ability to comprehend the things it reads.
Click to expand...


What about comprehending Basic Newtonian Physics that you seem to like to IGNORE and brush off when it comes to 9/11?  It would help a little bit for your credibility if you could learn the most basic physics of our Earth.  But as things stand, your inability to grasp these basic concepts (on purpose) calls for legitimate questions for your purpose in 9/11 discussions if you're not even properly educated in the basics of reality.

WTC7 Freefell for 2.25 seconds, and with using these basic physics you like to ignore and call people names over, proves controlled demolition.  You just fear the truth, and pretend like the Physics don't matter, but then care about whether or not somebody can SPELL.

You sir, are in denial.


----------



## DiveCon

PhysicsExist said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why *did'n't* the agent show us what it comprehends from the statement of Oxfords encyclopedia?
> 
> WHY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wh'y did'n't a'gen't Crisco'FEAR'a tos's i'n a f'ew ex'tra apos'trop'es?
> 
> It would have a little tiny bit extra credibility if it would learn some of the most fundamental rules of spelling.  But as things stand, its inability to spell properly calls into legitimate question its ability to comprehend the things it reads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about comprehending Basic Newtonian Physics that you seem to like to IGNORE and brush off when it comes to 9/11?  It would help a little bit for your credibility if you could learn the most basic physics of our Earth.  But as things stand, your inability to grasp these basic concepts (on purpose) calls for legitimate questions for your purpose in 9/11 discussions if you're not even properly educated in the basics of reality.
> 
> WTC7 Freefell for 2.25 seconds, and with using these basic physics you like to ignore and call people names over, proves controlled demolition.  You just fear the truth, and pretend like the Physics don't matter, but then care about whether or not somebody can SPELL.
> 
> You sir, are in denial.
Click to expand...

hey, would basic Newtonian physics allow for invisible concrete?


----------



## Liability

PhysicsExist said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why *did'n't* the agent show us what it comprehends from the statement of Oxfords encyclopedia?
> 
> WHY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wh'y did'n't a'gen't Crisco'FEAR'a tos's i'n a f'ew ex'tra apos'trop'es?
> 
> It would have a little tiny bit extra credibility if it would learn some of the most fundamental rules of spelling.  But as things stand, its inability to spell properly calls into legitimate question its ability to comprehend the things it reads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about comprehending Basic Newtonian Physics that you seem to like to IGNORE and brush off when it comes to 9/11?  It would help a little bit for your credibility if you could learn the most basic physics of our Earth.  But as things stand, your inability to grasp these basic concepts (on purpose) calls for legitimate questions for your purpose in 9/11 discussions if you're not even properly educated in the basics of reality.
> 
> WTC7 Freefell for 2.25 seconds, and with using these basic physics you like to ignore and call people names over, proves controlled demolition.  You just fear the truth, and pretend like the Physics don't matter, but then care about whether or not somebody can SPELL.
> 
> You sir, are in denial.
Click to expand...


You phony physicists are phunny.  

The *estimated* speed for only a small part of the collapse was declared to be "free fall" speed.  But the *estimate* isn't verified; and even if it were, that only means that buildings go down faster when there's not much to impede the progress of a collapse.

There is no honest calculation in physics, science in general or logic that supports your absurdly ridiculous & dishonest "theory" that the building was demolished intentionally.  None.


----------



## Liability

PhysicsExist said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why *did'n't* the agent show us what it comprehends from the statement of Oxfords encyclopedia?
> 
> WHY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wh'y did'n't a'gen't Crisco'FEAR'a tos's i'n a f'ew ex'tra apos'trop'es?
> 
> It would have a little tiny bit extra credibility if it would learn some of the most fundamental rules of spelling.  But as things stand, its inability to spell properly calls into legitimate question its ability to comprehend the things it reads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about comprehending Basic Newtonian Physics that you seem to like to IGNORE and brush off when it comes to 9/11?  It would help a little bit for your credibility if you could learn the most basic physics of our Earth.  But as things stand, your inability to grasp these basic concepts (on purpose) calls for legitimate questions for your purpose in 9/11 discussions if you're not even properly educated in the basics of reality.
> 
> WTC7 Freefell for 2.25 seconds, and with using these basic physics you like to ignore and call people names over, proves controlled demolition.  You just fear the truth, and pretend like the Physics don't matter, but then care about whether or not somebody can SPELL.
> 
> You sir, are in denial.
Click to expand...


_As a slightly alternative answer to the Phake Physicist's phraudulence:_

No. I only deny that your fundamental ignorance can possibly lead to rational, reasonable, fair, or scientifically valid conclusions.

You don't understand the most elemental things of what you are babbling on about.

Newtonian Physics advises those of us in touch with reality (thus excluding you) that buildings tend to fall down when they fall at all. Thus, for example, when a building falls pretty much in its own footprint, this is NOT a surprise and requires none of your idiotic conspiracy allegations.

There was a period during the fall of WTC7 where the speed of the fall was ESTIMATED to be roughly at free fall speed. But it was just an estimate, it implies nothing whatsoever about a controlled demolition and it was JUST for a small portion of the fall. YOU evade the hard part, clinging, like the drowning rat you are, to tidbits and scraps of misleading information in order to frame your absurd and utterly baseless lunatic theory.

You sir are an idiot and a joke.


----------



## DiveCon

DiveCon said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wh'y did'n't a'gen't Crisco'FEAR'a tos's i'n a f'ew ex'tra apos'trop'es?
> 
> It would have a little tiny bit extra credibility if it would learn some of the most fundamental rules of spelling.  But as things stand, its inability to spell properly calls into legitimate question its ability to comprehend the things it reads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about comprehending Basic Newtonian Physics that you seem to like to IGNORE and brush off when it comes to 9/11?  It would help a little bit for your credibility if you could learn the most basic physics of our Earth.  But as things stand, your inability to grasp these basic concepts (on purpose) calls for legitimate questions for your purpose in 9/11 discussions if you're not even properly educated in the basics of reality.
> 
> WTC7 Freefell for 2.25 seconds, and with using these basic physics you like to ignore and call people names over, proves controlled demolition.  You just fear the truth, and pretend like the Physics don't matter, but then care about whether or not somebody can SPELL.
> 
> You sir, are in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey, would basic Newtonian physics allow for invisible concrete?
Click to expand...

still waiting PE
answer this question


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about comprehending Basic Newtonian Physics that you seem to like to IGNORE and brush off when it comes to 9/11?  It would help a little bit for your credibility if you could learn the most basic physics of our Earth.  But as things stand, your inability to grasp these basic concepts (on purpose) calls for legitimate questions for your purpose in 9/11 discussions if you're not even properly educated in the basics of reality.
> 
> WTC7 Freefell for 2.25 seconds, and with using these basic physics you like to ignore and call people names over, proves controlled demolition.  You just fear the truth, and pretend like the Physics don't matter, but then care about whether or not somebody can SPELL.
> 
> You sir, are in denial.
> 
> 
> 
> hey, would basic Newtonian physics allow for invisible concrete?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still waiting PE
> answer this question
Click to expand...


I don't believe PE will lower himself to your loaded question.  In lieu of that this is proof of ditztcon-invisisteel core columns. All of the steel seen, above and below is OUTSIDE of the core area.  Your invisiteel core columns are right there to the right of the rebar and the spire in the bottom super imposition.  Can't you see them?  That's the core area, and the steel core columns are totally invisible, as if they were not there!  You've been waiting to prove your invisisteel theory ditzer, finally it is here.







That is rebar not heavy steel structure. This show heavy steel but it is all outside the core area.






This shows the spire on the right above, is outside the core area.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey, would basic Newtonian physics allow for invisible concrete?
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting PE
> answer this question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe PE will lower himself to your loaded question.  In lieu of that this is proof of ditztcon-invisisteel core columns. All of the steel seen, above and below is OUTSIDE of the core area.  Your invisiteel core columns are right there to the right of the rebar and the spire in the bottom super imposition.  Can't you see them?  That's the core area, and the steel core columns are totally invisible, as if they were not there!  You've been waiting to prove your invisisteel theory ditzer, finally it is here.
> 
> 
> 
> That is rebar not heavy steel structure. This show heavy steel but it is all outside the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> This shows the spire on the right above, is outside the core area.
Click to expand...

wrong again, PE wont answer it because he is a fucking moron and he knows your concrete core hoax is bullshit, but he knows if he answers he would lose your support
and he needs all he can get


----------



## PhysicsExist

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting PE
> answer this question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe PE will lower himself to your loaded question.  In lieu of that this is proof of ditztcon-invisisteel core columns. All of the steel seen, above and below is OUTSIDE of the core area.  Your invisiteel core columns are right there to the right of the rebar and the spire in the bottom super imposition.  Can't you see them?  That's the core area, and the steel core columns are totally invisible, as if they were not there!  You've been waiting to prove your invisisteel theory ditzer, finally it is here.
> 
> 
> 
> That is rebar not heavy steel structure. This show heavy steel but it is all outside the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> This shows the spire on the right above, is outside the core area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong again, PE wont answer it because he is a fucking moron and he knows your concrete core hoax is bullshit, but he knows if he answers he would lose your support
> and he needs all he can get
Click to expand...


Freefall in WTC7 proves controlled demolition.

Nanothermite has been found in the WTC dust.

BuildingWhat? - Building 7 |Please stand with the 9-11 families in calling for a NEW Building 7 investigation - What is Building 7 ?


----------



## DiveCon

see, he is a one track mind just like you goof-o
he wont even address your posts


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting PE
> answer this question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe PE will lower himself to your loaded question.  In lieu of that this is proof of ditztcon-invisisteel core columns. All of the steel seen, above and below is OUTSIDE of the core area.  Your invisiteel core columns are right there to the right of the rebar and the spire in the bottom super imposition.  Can't you see them?  That's the core area, and the steel core columns are totally invisible, as if they were not there!  You've been waiting to prove your invisisteel theory ditzer, finally it is here.
> 
> 
> 
> That is rebar not heavy steel structure. This show heavy steel but it is all outside the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> This shows the spire on the right above, is outside the core area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong again, PE wont answer it because he is a fucking moron and he knows your concrete core hoax is bullshit, but he knows if he answers he would lose your support
> and he needs all he can get
Click to expand...


That is not logical, but you did prove your invisisteel core is indeed never seen.


----------



## DiveCon

dipshit, that has already been proven 
you are just too fucking delusional to admit it


----------



## PhysicsExist

DiveCon said:


> dipshit, that has already been proven
> you are just too fucking delusional to admit it



How did WTC7 collapse with free fall speed?

Only explosives can instantaneously remove 8 stories allowing the upper structure to accelerate downwards in free fall.  The absolute free fall of Building 7 over a period of 2.25 seconds is by itself overwhelming evidence that explosives were used to bring down the building.


----------



## DiveCon

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, that has already been proven
> you are just too fucking delusional to admit it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did WTC7 collapse with free fall speed?
> 
> Only explosives can instantaneously remove 8 stories allowing the upper structure to accelerate downwards in free fall.  The absolute free fall of Building 7 over a period of 2.25 seconds is by itself overwhelming evidence that explosives were used to bring down the building.
Click to expand...

concrete core, dipshit
address that


----------



## PhysicsExist

DiveCon said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, that has already been proven
> you are just too fucking delusional to admit it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did WTC7 collapse with free fall speed?
> 
> Only explosives can instantaneously remove 8 stories allowing the upper structure to accelerate downwards in free fall.  The absolute free fall of Building 7 over a period of 2.25 seconds is by itself overwhelming evidence that explosives were used to bring down the building.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> concrete core, dipshit
> address that
Click to expand...




			
				DiveCon said:
			
		

> i'll address any fact, when you actually post a fact



How did WTC7 collapse with free fall speed?

Only explosives can instantaneously remove 8 stories allowing the upper structure to accelerate downwards in free fall.  The absolute free fall of Building 7 over a period of 2.25 seconds is by itself overwhelming evidence that explosives were used to bring down the building


----------



## DiveCon

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did WTC7 collapse with free fall speed?
> 
> Only explosives can instantaneously remove 8 stories allowing the upper structure to accelerate downwards in free fall.  The absolute free fall of Building 7 over a period of 2.25 seconds is by itself overwhelming evidence that explosives were used to bring down the building.
> 
> 
> 
> concrete core, dipshit
> address that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll address any fact, when you actually post a fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did WTC7 collapse with free fall speed?
> 
> Only explosives can instantaneously remove 8 stories allowing the upper structure to accelerate downwards in free fall.  The absolute free fall of Building 7 over a period of 2.25 seconds is by itself overwhelming evidence that explosives were used to bring down the building
Click to expand...

stiill waiting for you to adderess the concrete core, dipshit
cant you see this isnt one of your fucked up thread
its goof-0-phera's fucked up thread


----------



## Christophera

No one can address the concrete core, it is a fact.  The concrete core can be used to address other facts and explain them.

free fall
total pulverization
superfine particulate
square cut columns
huge assemblies thrown hundreds of feet.

Five phenomenal factors of 9-11

Then, if you don't like that, you are an agent concealing treason.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon

there was no concrete core in the WTC
this is a well established FACT


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> there was no concrete core in the WTC
> this is a well established FACT



The exact opposite is true and easily demonstrated with evidence.  Steel column on right outside the core, end view of concrete core shear wall on left.  Left of that the empty core area.







This superimposition taken from the sameplace shows the steel structure to be outside the core area.






It is a well established fact that you operate ONLY with an agenda.


----------



## DiveCon

no concrete in those photos
you are a fucking delusional moron to claim there is


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> there was no concrete core in the WTC
> this is a well established FACT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The exact opposite is true and easily demonstrated with evidence.  Steel column on right outside the core, end view of concrete core shear wall on left.  Left of that the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This superimposition taken from the sameplace shows the steel structure to be outside the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a well established fact that you operate ONLY with an agenda.
Click to expand...

It is an established fact that you and PhysicsExist are one and the same dumbass. Keep on typing like the little twoofer robot you are.


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> No one can address the concrete core.. blah blah ..



That's because .. wait for it guys !!!!

There was no concrete core .. just like there were planes ..


----------



## PhysicsExist

stannrodd said:


> Christopharter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one can address the concrete core.. blah blah ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because .. wait for it guys !!!!
> 
> There was no concrete core .. just like there were planes ..
Click to expand...


BuildingWhat? - Building 7 | Stand with the 911 families demanding a NEW Building 7 investigation - What is Building 7 ?


----------



## Christophera

stannrodd said:


> Christopharter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one can address the concrete core.. blah blah ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because .. wait for it guys !!!!
> 
> There was no concrete core .. just like there were planes ..
Click to expand...


The evidnece of the deception is fully cognizable to a court and has been filed.

http://algoxy.com/psych/9-11title_18.disclosure.html
http://algoxy.com/psych/9-11title_18.civreassign.html
http://algoxy.com/psych/9-11title_18.civreasign1.html

The presense of butt plates and total lack of gussets and diagonals prove that the steel in the core is elevator guide rail supportsteel NOT core columns.


----------



## Intense

Obamerican said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> there was no concrete core in the WTC
> this is a well established FACT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The exact opposite is true and easily demonstrated with evidence.  Steel column on right outside the core, end view of concrete core shear wall on left.  Left of that the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This superimposition taken from the sameplace shows the steel structure to be outside the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a well established fact that you operate ONLY with an agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is an established fact that you and PhysicsExist are one and the same dumbass. Keep on typing like the little twoofer robot you are.
Click to expand...


It is possible that we have a Sock Puppet here.


----------



## DiveCon

Intense said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The exact opposite is true and easily demonstrated with evidence.  Steel column on right outside the core, end view of concrete core shear wall on left.  Left of that the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This superimposition taken from the sameplace shows the steel structure to be outside the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a well established fact that you operate ONLY with an agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> It is an established fact that you and PhysicsExist are one and the same dumbass. Keep on typing like the little twoofer robot you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is possible that we have a Sock Puppet here.
Click to expand...

oh?
which one?


----------



## Christophera

You use the term with such familiarity it appears you probably use them yourself.  Your sock puppets are agents too.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You use the term with such familiarity it appears you probably use them yourself.  Your sock puppets are agents too.


you are too stupid to sock puppet
but there are none here as the mods can tell and they ban them when found


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> You use the term with such familiarity it appears you probably use them yourself.  Your sock puppets are agents too.


And your sock puppets are stupid too.


----------



## Christophera

Hah!  Anyone with a little experience on the web knows fake IP's can be used.  Agents of the infiltration use PC's which are a lot easier to set up for that.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Hah!  Anyone with a little experience on the web knows fake IP's can be used.  Agents of the infiltration use PC's which are a lot easier to set up for that.


yeah and everyone that thinks your a fucking idiot is an agent





btw, dipshit, there are ways OTHER than IP to find socks
but you are too stupid to know that


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> Hah!  Anyone with a little experience on the web knows fake IP's can be used.  Agents of the infiltration use PC's which are a lot easier to set up for that.


You're an idiot. You put out an argument and then use your own web site to back you up.

Did you really say that you think that the CIA had C-4 coated rebar put in the central core in 1969 and 1970????


----------



## Christophera

Evidence can be anywhere.  I happen to have saved and used it in my web site.  Nothing wrong with that.

You are supposed to criticize the evidence with counter evidence and reason logically using it.  NOT bitch about where it is hosted.  Fnnn' moronic agent with nothing, not even common sense/


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Evidence can be anywhere.  I happen to have saved and used it in my web site.  Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> You are supposed to criticize the evidence with counter evidence and reason logically using it.  NOT bitch about where it is hosted.  Fnnn' moronic agent with nothing, not even common sense/


except in your case, there is no real evidence
just your paranoid delusions


----------



## Christophera

This is really HUGE rebar.  And it surrounds the core.  What is not real about it?


----------



## DiveCon

no, that is NOT rebar, it is steel core columns
you prove over and over you are a fucking moronic idiot


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> This is really HUGE rebar.  And it surrounds the core.  What is not real about it?


Show me a picture UP CLOSE of rebar that big. I sell rebar where I work and they don't make it big enough to see it from that distance.


----------



## Christophera

If you were a governmental entity with lots of connections and you wanted the DOD to make special 3" high tensile steel rebar for you to be used in public buildings subjected to severe weather.  You would get it.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> If you were a governmental entity with lots of connections and you wanted the DOD to make special 3" high tensile steel rebar for you to be used in public buildings subjected to severe weather.  You would get it.


and your proof of that?
oh, thats right, you dont have any


----------



## Christophera

Good proof.  Evidence from the scene of the crime.  Photos of rebar.






A global authority defines a concrete core and concrete uses rebar.   Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992.

Why are you here?


----------



## DiveCon

except that is CLEARLY NOT REBAR


----------



## Fizz

you cant see something 3 inches thick from over a mile away. all this crap has already been debunked. you are a idiot


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> you cant see something 3 inches thick from over a mile away. all this crap has already been debunked. you are a idiot


well, clearly those buildings in front were only a few feet wide


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> Good proof.  Evidence from the scene of the crime.  Photos of rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A global authority defines a concrete core and concrete uses rebar.   Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992.
> 
> Why are you here?


This what REAL rebar looks like. You can't see this from a mile away.


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> Evidence can be anywhere.  I happen to have saved and used it in my web site.  Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> You are supposed to criticize the evidence with counter evidence and reason logically using it.  NOT bitch about where it is hosted.  Fnnn' moronic agent with nothing, not even common sense/


What would you know about common sense? You think the CIA had C-4 coated rebar used in the central core of the WTC. Anyone with the power to plan that would be dead by now from old age.


----------



## DiveCon

Obamerican said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good proof.  Evidence from the scene of the crime.  Photos of rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A global authority defines a concrete core and concrete uses rebar.   Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992.
> 
> Why are you here?
> 
> 
> 
> This what REAL rebar looks like. You can't see this from a mile away.
Click to expand...

and they dont even make 3" rebar


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> You are supposed to criticize the evidence with counter evidence and reason logically using it.



There is no evidence of a concrete core. 

Therefore there is no "supposed" need for counter evidence of a concrete core.

To reason logically about something which did not exist is an impossibility.

All evidence points to a steel core.

You should try to prove that the steel core did not exist. But you can't .. the logical reason can only be that you are a moron.


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> Christopharter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are supposed to criticize the evidence with counter evidence and reason logically using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of a concrete core.
> 
> Therefore there is no "supposed" need for counter evidence of a concrete core.
> 
> To reason logically about something which did not exist is an impossibility.
> 
> *All evidence points to a steel core.*
> 
> You should try to prove that the steel core did not exist. But you can't .. the logical reason can only be that you are a moron.
Click to expand...

he has even posted some of this evidence


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christopharter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are supposed to criticize the evidence with counter evidence and reason logically using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of a concrete core.
> 
> Therefore there is no "supposed" need for counter evidence of a concrete core.
> 
> To reason logically about something which did not exist is an impossibility.
> 
> *All evidence points to a steel core.*
> 
> You should try to prove that the steel core did not exist. But you can't .. the logical reason can only be that you are a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he has even posted some of this evidence
Click to expand...


Since there is no link and no one can provide a link you have proven your self a co-liar.

This can only be concrete.






Just as the engineer of record describes, completely consistent with  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992.

But agents do not use evidence, so it is unsuprising to find stunrude pretending he cannot see it.


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> Since there is no link and no one can provide a link you have proven your self a co-liar


.

Try reading this thread .. do we need a link Chris .. really .. you are such an imbecile.

If you can't find it in this thread ...then try the numerous other threads you've started around the internet .. or even try referring to your own forum where you record all your actions.

Provide a link .. ?? How about you stop telling porkies mate. 

STEEL !! Got it ...


----------



## Christophera

Correct, in the entire thread, you nor anyone has posted evidence of steel core columns in the core area from 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Correct, in the entire thread, you nor anyone has posted evidence of steel core columns in the core area from 9-11.


evidence has been posted to support the steel core even by YOU
you fucking moron


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:


> Correct, in the entire thread, you nor anyone has posted evidence of steel core columns in the core area from 9-11.



So you agree it was a STEEL core.

You purposely set an impossible task, that a schematic diagram representing the steel core, cannot be shown from images taken from 9-11, and this simply demonstrates you are a conniving nutcase.

You have yet to show a photograph of the concrete core you allege existed .. from any photographic record, or any other record during or after construction of the towers .. and also during and after the collapse of the towers on 9/11.

We however have documented and shown you that a steel core WAS the only core structure .. with photos taken during and after construction and on 9/11 during and after collapse.

All in all .. the case is proven for a steel core as we always knew it was .. as do you... shit for brains !!

So go eat shit you dingbat idiot.  

Chris .. you really do need some help. Pehaps you should go see Sarah Palin ..


----------



## Christophera

stannrodd said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, in the entire thread, you nor anyone has posted evidence of steel core columns in the core area from 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree it was a STEEL core.
Click to expand...


No, but we do agree you nor anyone has ever posted an image of steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.

The globally published  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 describes a concrete core just like the engineer of record does.


----------



## DiveCon

and goof-o-phera lies again
Robertson NEVER said it had a concrete core
and the Oxford piece doesnt either


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> A filing at a U.S. District court was completed on February 18,  2010 disclosing misprision of treason.
> 
> Local court rules had no accommodation to present any letter to a judge.  Such is specifically against the rules.  U.S. code requirements did not matter.  After a few trips to the court house a criminal filing was made pursuant to evidenced violations of law and actions constituting evasion or concealment of acts embodying treason.  This page has links to all exhibits and photographic panels.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> As can be seen on the below conformed face page, this made possible an "ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE" relating to Title 18 authority and duty of a judge within federal criminal procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accordingly, assertions of "steel core columns" in the core of the Twin towers is misprision of treason IF the violation of law  enabling the deception by FEMA of NIST and the public is not observed AND evidence from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area is not provided to substantiate they existed.
> 
> All reference to steel core columns without such respective action is misprision of treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you believe will come of your filing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was already decided and he lost
Click to expand...


Not the case.  The local court rules did not accomodate US code.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

The presiding justice evaded confronting our efforts to comply with US codeand I had to write this letter.  Sick.






And you are a part of it.

The final filing with the criminal clerk with a US district court judge unfiling our disclosure of treason and refiling a crimnal case to civil court.  Double sick.

The court refused to decide anything.  Evasion.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## DiveCon

your delusional rantings are not worthy of the courts time


----------



## stannrodd

DiveCon said:


> your delusional rantings are not worthy of the courts time



Chris !! ...

delusional *R*antings are usually filed in the *R*ound filing cabinet under the clerks desk... along with empty coke cans, used condoms, soiled Kleenex, apple cores etc.

It's called *RUBBISH*.   Why are you surprised or pissed off .. it's what normally happens to rubbish.


----------



## Fizz

why dont you just march into the judges office and make a citizens arrest? clearly the judge is part of the treasonous conspiracy!!


----------



## PhysicsExist

Fizz said:


> why dont you just march into the judges office and make a citizens arrest? clearly the judge is part of the treasonous conspiracy!!



Is that how the world works? Damn, what reality do you live in? I bet it's the same one where Physics don't exist on 9/11.

BuildingWhat? - Building 7 | Stand with the 911 families demanding a NEW Building 7 investigation - What is Building 7 ?

*In its July 2008 Draft Report for Public Comment, the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) initially claimed that Building 7 collapsed 40% slower than free fall acceleration.

Why would NIST want to say Building 7 did not experience free fall?  NISTs lead technical investigator, Shyam Sunder, stated in the WTC 7 technical briefing that free fall could only happen when an object has no structural components below it.[ii] The only way for a building to have no structural components below it is to remove the lower structural components with an external force such as explosives.  If the upper part of a building is crushing its lower structural components, in other words, doing the work of removing them, not all of its energy will be converted into motion and its descent will not be free fall.

A high school physics teacher named David Chandler objected to NISTs initial claim, pointing out that, based on video footage of Building 7s destruction, NISTs claim contradicted a publicly visible, easily measurable quantity.[iii] Mr. Chandler wrote a comment to NIST, saying, Acknowledgement of and accounting for an extended period of free fall in the collapse of WTC 7 must be a priority if NIST is to be taken seriously.[iv]

Responding to the criticism, NIST in its final report issued in November 2008 did finally acknowledge that Building 7 descended at free fall.  According to NIST, This free fall drop continued for approximately 8 stories, or 32.0 meters (105 ft), the distance traveled between times t = 1.75 s and t = 4.0 s [a period of 2.25 seconds].[v] However, NIST did not attempt to explain how Building 7s free fall descent could have occurred.*_

The collapse we see cannot be due to a column failure, or a few column failures, or a sequence of column failures.  All 24 interior columns and 58 perimeter columns had to have been removed over the span of 8 floors low in the building simultaneously to within a small fraction of a second, and in such a way that the top half of the building remains intact and uncrumpled.

Only explosives can instantaneously remove 8 stories allowing the upper structure to accelerate downwards in free fall.  The absolute free fall of Building 7 over a period of 2.25 seconds is by itself overwhelming evidence that explosives were used to bring down the building.​_


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> your delusional rantings are not worthy of the courts time



That is exactly what the perpetrators would want people to believe.

The facts are different.

http://algoxy.com/psych/9-11title_18.disclosure.html


----------



## Ozmar

Here's my evidence about 911!

christopher a brown 911 - Google Search


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> your delusional rantings are not worthy of the courts time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly what the perpetrators would want people to believe.
> 
> The facts are different.
Click to expand...

you and facts are not on the same planet


----------



## Fizz

PhysicsExist said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you just march into the judges office and make a citizens arrest? clearly the judge is part of the treasonous conspiracy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that how the world works? Damn, what reality do you live in? I bet it's the same one where Physics don't exist on 9/11.
> 
> BuildingWhat? - Building 7 | Stand with the 911 families demanding a NEW Building 7 investigation - What is Building 7 ?
> 
> *In its July 2008 Draft Report for Public Comment, the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) initially claimed that Building 7 collapsed 40% slower than free fall acceleration.
> 
> Why would NIST want to say Building 7 did not experience free fall?  NISTs lead technical investigator, Shyam Sunder, stated in the WTC 7 technical briefing that free fall could only happen when an object has no structural components below it.[ii] The only way for a building to have no structural components below it is to remove the lower structural components with an external force such as explosives.  If the upper part of a building is crushing its lower structural components, in other words, doing the work of removing them, not all of its energy will be converted into motion and its descent will not be free fall.
> 
> A high school physics teacher named David Chandler objected to NISTs initial claim, pointing out that, based on video footage of Building 7s destruction, NISTs claim contradicted a publicly visible, easily measurable quantity.[iii] Mr. Chandler wrote a comment to NIST, saying, Acknowledgement of and accounting for an extended period of free fall in the collapse of WTC 7 must be a priority if NIST is to be taken seriously.[iv]
> 
> Responding to the criticism, NIST in its final report issued in November 2008 did finally acknowledge that Building 7 descended at free fall.  According to NIST, This free fall drop continued for approximately 8 stories, or 32.0 meters (105 ft), the distance traveled between times t = 1.75 s and t = 4.0 s [a period of 2.25 seconds].[v] However, NIST did not attempt to explain how Building 7s free fall descent could have occurred.*_
> 
> The collapse we see cannot be due to a column failure, or a few column failures, or a sequence of column failures.  All 24 interior columns and 58 perimeter columns had to have been removed over the span of 8 floors low in the building simultaneously to within a small fraction of a second, and in such a way that the top half of the building remains intact and uncrumpled.
> 
> Only explosives can instantaneously remove 8 stories allowing the upper structure to accelerate downwards in free fall.  The absolute free fall of Building 7 over a period of 2.25 seconds is by itself overwhelming evidence that explosives were used to bring down the building.​_
Click to expand...

_

ok, mr physics idiot..... tell us all how long it took for the building to collapse. then tell us how long it would take for the building to collapse if it fell at free fall speed like you keep claiming. _


----------



## Rat in the Hat

I wonder if Christophera and Citizen Pat ever won this case?


----------



## slackjawed

I assure you he is getting three squares and a cot......


----------



## waltky

Another pharma colossal rip-off...




*The problem with prescription drug prices*
_6 May,`18 - What one city did to fight high drug prices reveals a drug supply chain in which just about every link can benefit when prices go up_


> Every company can make profits, but this is profiteering. This is gouging.The Rockford File is the story of how one very expensive prescription drug threatened to financially cripple an entire city. That city is Rockford, Illinois, an old industrial town outside of Chicago. Rather than using a health insurance company, Rockford has, for years, paid its own health care costs for its 1,000 employees and their dependents.  When Rockford got hit with the drug bill it was so enormous the mayor at the time set out to understand why.  Larry Morrissey: Everybody's asking the question, "Why is health care so expensive?" Because the fix is in. That's the answer. That's the short answer.  When Larry Morrissey was mayor of Rockford he was hit with a crisis: the city was bleeding money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correspondent Lesley Stahl with Don Haviland​
> Lesley Stahl: You found out that the health care budget was going bust.
> 
> Larry Morrissey: Yea, the budget was out of control.
> 
> Lesley Stahl: And you had to squeeze other things. Like what?
> 
> Larry Morrissey: Hiring police and firefighters. Keeping firetrucks and other equipment on the streets. We started realizing that pharmaceutical costs were skyrocketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Express Scripts HQ​
> Lesley Stahl: And I heard that it was just one drug.
> 
> Larry Morrissey: One particular drug called Acthar.
> 
> In 2015, two small children of Rockford employees were treated with Acthar, a drug that's been on the market since 1952. It's used to treat a rare and potentially fatal condition called infantile spasms that afflicts about 2,000 babies a year.
> 
> Lesley Stahl: Do you remember how much was on the budget for those two babies?
> 
> Larry Morrissey: We were spending hundreds of thousands of dollars for these sick baby cases.
> 
> Lesley Stahl: Close to $500,000-- is what we heard.
> 
> Larry Morrissey: Combined, yeah.
> 
> Lesley Stahl: Combined.
> 
> Larry Morrissey: Yeah.
> 
> *"Every company can make profits, but this is profiteering. This is gouging."*[]/url]


https://www.cbsnews.com/news/the-problem-with-prescription-drug-prices/


----------

